# TEAM MICKEY--Biggest Loser 11 Spring Team Challenge!



## Rose&Mike

*Welcome to the Biggest Loser 11 Spring Team Challenge---Team Mickey!*

If you would like to join the Biggest Loser 11 Spring Team Challenge please start here to be assigned to a team:
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2615744

*Teams will only be assigned by posting to the Main Biggest Loser 11 Challenge thread. Teams are assigned on an alternating basis. *

Please indicate whether you are a Loser or a Maintainer.

We would like to strongly encourage everyone to post on either/both team threads.  Posting regularly is a great way to make new friends and get the support that you need to reach your goals!!!

Thanks!!!!


----------



## Rose&Mike

*Welcome to Team Mickey!!!!!*

If you would like to be a coach for Team Mickey—Please send me a pm.

*Welcome to the Biggest Loser 11 Spring 2011 Team Challenge for Losers and Maintainers!
Dates: January 1, 2011—May 20, 2011 (ending date subject to change based on participant consensus or the Biggest Loser schedule)*


*If you would like to join the Biggest Loser 11 Spring Team Challenge please start here to be assigned to a team:*
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2615744

*Teams will only be assigned by posting to the Main Biggest Loser 11 Challenge thread. Teams are assigned on an alternating basis. *

I’d like to start by welcoming everyone who is new to the BL challenge and to say thank you to the folks who are helping to organize this challenge! 

A participant list will be posted on this thread and on the team threads and updated periodically.
The coaching schedule and links to Healthy Habits, “Whittle Inches Now” (WIN), and weigh-in and goal results will also be posted on the first page of this thread.  

Please note:  Question of the Day (QOTD) archives will be maintained on each team thread.

We are so happy to have you join us on the BL 11 Spring Team Challenge! It’s a New Year, the perfect time to jump start a new, healthy routine! You have picked a wonderful place to get started on your healthy living journey! This is a very supportive and active group. You will laugh, you will cry and hopefully through it all you will lose—all on the way to a healthier you!

*It is NEVER too late to join the WISH Biggest Loser 11 Spring Team Challenge. *

We will have two teams this Spring—Team Mickey and Team Donald. Participants will be assigned to teams on an alternating basis. Our goal is to have some Team Challenges—more to come at a later date!! 

The purpose of Teams is to make it easier for participants to get the support they need. As the challenge goes on, a decision will be made as to if and when the threads will merge. When the threads merge we will post on this thread. Until then, this thread is for participant information and results posting.

*We would like to strongly encourage everyone to post on either/both team threads.  Posting regularly is a great way to make new friends and get the support that you need to reach your goals!!!*

Now the details:

1.	Join the challenge—post to the main thread or send me a pm. You will then be assigned to a team.
2.	Jump in and introduce yourself on your team thread. Each team will have a hostess—Team Mickey (Rose&Mike), Team Donald (donac) and a coach for the week. The coach will keep things going with comments and a Question of the Day (QOTD).
3.	On January 1, PM your initial weight to tigger813 (Tracey). While you are welcome to post your weight in the thread, you still need to send Tracey a PM or your weight will NOT be recorded. 
4.	If you would like to have a goal tracked for the season, please send that to Tracey as well. You can change goals as needed. Goals are tracked as pounds lost and reported as a percentage. Tracey will use your weekly weigh in to calculate how close you are to goal. Example: Tracey—my goal for this challenge is to lose xx pounds.
5.	Maintainers—A maintainer is someone whose weight is within +/- 2 pounds of their original weight. Maintainers should also PM Tracey each week. Maintainers are welcome to adjust their maintain weight as needed and are always welcome to move to the Loser team on their team challenge.
6.	Please Note: Weigh-ins are on Fridays. The first weigh-in will be January 7, 2011. Each week our Biggest Losers and our Maintainers are recognized. Results are usually posted on Tuesday or Wednesday. Results will be posted in the main thread with links on the team threads. Final results are tentatively scheduled for the week of May 22, 2010.

As usual, you do not have to watch the TV show to be a part of our challenge. No one is ever voted off our challenge. 

After three weeks of not reporting your weight to the weight keeper you are removed from the challenge but if you decide to rejoin you are welcomed with open arms.

The purpose of the WISH Biggest Loser 11 Spring Team Challenge is to help you on your weight loss journey and keep us all on track this Spring. The challenge forces you to be accountable. Each week you will report your weight to the weight keeper (tigger813). She is the only person that will know your weight. Your weight will never be published for anyone to see, unless you choose to post it on your team thread.

We do not strictly follow the dates for the BL show, because our participants like as little gap between challenges as possible. We celebrate those small victories and offer advice to help each other meet the weight loss challenges we face. We get to know each other. We laugh together and we cry together. If you do the work, WISH Biggest Loser 11 Spring Team Challenge can be your weight loss support system.

You will get out of this challenge what you put into it. If you get serious and use this program it CAN and WILL help you lose weight. As you make choices during the day consider what your fellow losers would do. They would say no to the doughnut at the office but they would find time to get some exercise even if they are tired after a long day. Losing weight is not a 'quick fix'. It takes time, commitment, and lots of hard work.  We are all here to help you!

*Each team will have a clippie. *
Here is the Team Mickey clippie:  





To put the clippie in your signature, do the following:
1. Right click on the image. Click on properties. Copy (control c) the url.
2. Click on User CP in the upper left hand corner of the screen -- it's in the blue bar.
3. Click on Edit Signature in Settings & Options on the left
4. Paste the phrase you copied (control v). Add 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 at the end of what you copied.
5. Save your signature.

Don't worry if it takes a couple of tries and let us know if you have any problems. 

Let's review the components of our WISH Biggest Loser 11 Spring Team Challenge.
*The weight report
* Your weight report is due each Friday.
* You PM your report to tigger813 (Tracey).
* Report your weight in pounds, i.e. xxx or xxx.x.
* Carefully review your weight before you send your message to Tracey. PLEASE make sure the weight is typed correctly. Is that 166 or 156? Are you at 174 or 177? Misspelling is forgivable, typos happen, let's just make sure they don't happen with those numbers in your weight.
* Weight reports are required to remain in the challenge. After three weeks of no reports you are dropped from the challenge. After being dropped from the challenge you may return by reporting your current weight. We will welcome you back any time you want to rejoin if your drop out for a few weeks.
* You can chatter on our thread even if you don't do the weigh ins.*

Again this challenge we will have Healthy Habits and Whittle Inches Now.

*Healthy Habits (formerly known as challenge of the week)
* CClovesdis will be our Healthy Habits coach. Weekly challenges will encourage us to develop healthy habits for our bodies and souls. Thank you, CC for being our Healthy Habits coach!
* CC will post the challenge of the week on our BL thread.
* Not every week will involve a challenge.
* Participation in the weekly challenge is optional. You can pick and choose what part of the challenge that you want to do.
* Each challenge will clearly state a beginning date, ending date
* Each challenge will include tasks to perform and point values awarded for accomplishing the tasks.
* It is helpful to print the challenge tasks to refer to throughout the week or use the handy link on the first page of the thread *

*Whittle Inches Now! (WIN!)
* Connie96 will be our Whittle Inches Now coach (WIN).  This is our newest component of the WISH Biggest Loser Challenge and another way to measure your success -- by tracking inches lost!  Thank you, Connie96, for being our WIN keeper!
* There will be several measurements used in this challenge—more details to follow.
* Every four weeks you will take your measurements and PM them to Connie96.
* Your measurements are never posted for anyone to see 
*

In Summary:
*WISH Biggest Loser 11 Spring Team Challenge 2011 
* Two team threads which may be merged at a later date.
*Teams assigned on an alternating basis.
* Participation on the thread is optional.
* Each week a new 'coach' will serve as hostess on our Challenge. Their duties include posting questions of the day, acknowledging posters, posting mini-challenges and offering encouragement. Some coaches may serve for a second week later in the challenge. If you are interested in serving as a coach please PM Rose&Mike—Team Mickey or dona---Team Donald. We strive to have a different coach each week so that means lots of volunteers!* 

So that's the scoop losers and maintainers.  If you have any questions PM me or donac or lisah0711.

*Good luck and GO TEAM MICKEY!!!!!*


----------



## Rose&Mike

*We are proud to present our Losers and Maintainers!!!*


*Team Mickey* --hosted by Rose&Mike
*Losers:*
mommyof2Pirates (Lindsay) QOTD ARCHIVE
DavidandDenise (Denise)
keenercam (Cam)
mizzoutiger76 (Nicole)
Cupcaker(Jeanette)
Applemomma
tggrrstarr(Kelli)
Mrs D(Dawn)
liesel (Lisa)
bgirldeb (Debbie)
Yogamama (Mary)
my3princes (Deb)
pintamino
cclovesdisney (CC)
lisam427
tea pot
kathmzh
aamomma
LoveTheMouse12302
dis75ney (Stacy)
ScubaD (Dave)
ReAnSt (Becky)
yanni2 (Michelle)
KristiMc (Kristi)
phred84044
erock
PRINCESS VIJA (Vija)
pricesslvr
janmadre (Jan)
Jordans Mommie (Michele)
RayaniFoxmur
maslex
TheMysteryMachine
snow_white's_mom
BELLE1109
girlrea
disneymom2one (MB)
Jaelynnandmom
lovedvc (Vicki)
Williamandmom (Jenny)
dis-happy
pigletz
pospisil
kinntj
mmwalker
Molly Meow	
RT's Mom	
KSH
WDWangela
tmfranlk (Tia)
bethbuchall (Beth)
jenjolt
Disney Yooper (Vicki)
mstinson14
Sgcruiser
mommyceratops
Alex&Evan'sMom
HappyMatt
Good Morning Dewdrop
jamesnnick
brownii57
kitchensinkguy
tinkerbell of winter
Merryweather27
welovelilo05
momoftwins+1
newmouse2008
Mary Jo
Princess Nancy
Mysteria
Disneywedding2010
DaiseyJaneDisney (Kris)
muppetmom
Holly324
pjstevens
Jeslynb
disney mommy
swissfamilyrobinson (Tammy)
Sugarglider
Mrs.Malone
smile4stamps
ang
flipflopmom (Taryn)
tigger813(Tracey) WEIGHTKEEPER
PedroPete3
PrinceCharmingsMom
fly4free2
gudrench3
jenthemom22
HulaHoopy
jking6
princessbrulee
rothesaydismom
sarahrip
poochie
SurferStitch16
Kanga+2Roos
diamondpixienc
njtinkmom
tiki23
Bungle
flossbolna
dumbo_buddy
saysay
dsnyfan608
sdd1841
disneyfanforever



*Maintainers:*
Rose&Mike (Rose) HOSTESS
Redwalker
Stinasmom (Marcy)






*Team Donald* --hosted by donac
*Losers:*
donac (Dona) HOSTESS
mikamah (Kathy) QOTD ARCHIVE
SettinSail	 (Shawn)
lisah0711 (Lisa)
MickeyMagic
alaskanmommy
Tauwillow
dansyr2514(Justine)
MacG(Kim)
Octoberbride03 (Maureen)
SunnyB1066 (Sunny)
BobbinWeez (Robin)
honugirl
dvccruiser76 (Sue)
DonaldDuckFamily
Pryncesa
SpaceEngEM (Tara)
Happy Mom2
MickeySP
Disneyland emily
pudge the fish
Craftydawn (Dawn)
collins316 (Bernie)
LuvBaloo (Shannon)
lucky978
SetzKitten (Cody)
DaPanMan (Pete)
CDolacki2003
Zoesmama03 (Melissa)
DONALDLOVINDADDY
heather.mohler (Heather)
RutgersAlum
funntcat
tarheel618
all4wdw
susan514 (Sue)
phorsenuf
tink_lover
Dreamer24
NCRedding
hpfan100
wickey's friend (Pat)
Kallista
tink2007
princess reject
Worfiedoodles
DisCanCan
PebblesMom
Disneyluvr
czycropper
*Wish*Upon*A*Star* (Marsha)
lovetoscrap
asktriplets
MinnieMouseMom (Kelli)
Connie96 (Connie)
TimonTracy (Tracy)
buzz5985 (Janis)
Wendaeh (Wendy)
karliebug
mefordis
jbm02
goldcupmom
OhMari
Jaaaacki
skmommy
rainydayplay
disney1990
snarlingcoyote
JVL1018
MercoBear
YellowMickeyPonchos
2 Eagle Mom
alison16
mom2knk
MommyTaraLee
charming23 (Elizabeth)
MaryAz
Geekerbell
cuteduck223
DVC Kathy
BernardandMissBianca (Buffy)
wdwmomof3
Eeyores Butterfly
roydavid7771
2xcited2sleep	
jeepgirl30	
pixieflip	
RemembertheMagic98	
lindseyry	
jimmduck
katesorad
2girlsmommy
NJDisneymom
Yunchman
laughinplace199
ChrisinNJ
3Princesses04
dopey4disney
Mandie_Jo
yrdlyprincess
bigdave10000
DisFam95
sparks19
passporterfan
nancyrye
missoutandabout
yourMaire83




*Maintainers:*
pjlla (Pamela)
corinnak
50sjayne






*Birthdays!!!* 

tarheel618	****	30-Dec	Donald
tggrrstarr	****	4-Jan	Mickey
pudgethefish	****	5-Jan	Donald
phorsenuf	****	9-Jan	Donald
Disneyluvr	****	10-Jan	Donald
skmommy	****	10-Jan	Donald
Octoberbride03	****	15-Jan	Donald
mommyof2Pirates	****	18-Jan	Mickey
yogamama	****	23-Jan	Mickey
HappyMatt	****	29-Jan	Mickey
WDWangela	****	31-Jan	Mickey
Mrs D (Dawn)	****	1-Feb	Mickey
Cupcaker	****	7-Feb	Mickey
charming23****	11-Feb	Donald
SettinSail	****	17-Feb	Donald
ang	****	25-Feb	Mickey
mikamah (Kathy)	****	25-Feb	Donald
KristiMC **** 28-Feb Mickey
Stinasmom (Marcy)****	18-Mar	Mickey


----------



## Rose&Mike

*Coaching schedule*

*PLEASE NOTE: We will be merging the team threads on 3/25.*

Many thanks to everyone who has volunteered to coach during this challenge. Coaches act as hostess for our thread, post the Question of the Day (QOTD), reply to posts, and help keep our conversation moving. We couldn't have a challenge without you!

Coaching rotations start on Fridays.

*We would like to fill the first three months of the challenge and hold off on April and May for now. We will re-evaluate in the beginning of March as to whether we should merge.*


*Coaches--Please note:
In order to make it as easy as possible to maintain the QOTD archive, please post your questions in this format:
1/1/11  Saturday QOTD--xxxxxxxx*
Thanks!!!!!

*Team Mickey*--hosted by Rose&Mike
1/1--1/6 Tigger813
1/7--1/13 mommyof2Pirates
1/14--1/20 flipflopmom (Taryn)
1/21--1/27 my3princes
1/28--2/3 kinntj
2/4--2/10 KristiMc
2/11--2/17 tggrrstarr (Kelli)
2/18--2/24 ScubaD
2/25--3/3 cclovesdis
3/4--3/10 Merryweather27
3/11--3/17 BELLE1109
3/18--3/24 Rose&Mike


*Team Donald*--hosted by donac
1/1--1/6 donac
1/7--1/13 lisah0711
1/14--1/20 Dreamer24
1/21--1/27 mikamah (Kathy)
1/28--2/3 Octoberbride03
2/4--2/10 MickeySP
2/11--2/17 goldcupmom
2/18--2/24 50sjayne
2/25--3/3 pudge the fish (Abby)
3/4--3/10 jimmduck
3/11--3/17 SettinSail (Shawn)
3/18--3/24 lovetoscrap


*Merged BL Thread starting 3/25*
3/25--3/31	tggrrstarr(Kelli)
4/1--4/7	lisah0711
4/8--4/14	keenercam
4/15--4/21	tigger813
4/22--4/28	mommyof2Pirates
4/29--5/5	mikamah
5/6--5/12	donac
5/13--5/20	Rose&Mike

*Thank you so much to everyone who volunteers to coach! If you would like to try coaching please send me a PM and I will add you to the list.*


----------



## Rose&Mike

Reserved for Weigh-in and Goal Results

*Team Mickey* 
Week 1
http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=39497194&postcount=648
http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=39497278&postcount=649
Week2
http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=39583158&postcount=903
http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=39583937&postcount=907
Week 3
http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=39691991&postcount=1240
http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=39697728&postcount=1263
Week 4
http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=39797186&postcount=1476
http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=39805183&postcount=1492
Week 5
http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=39871123&postcount=1621
http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=39871178&postcount=1622
Week 6
http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=39962740&postcount=1785
http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=39963016&postcount=1786
Week 7
http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=40057400&postcount=1978
http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=40057487&postcount=1980
Week 8
http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=40149026&postcount=2137
Week 9
http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=40233346&postcount=2274
http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=40240895&postcount=2287
Week 10
http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=40333369&postcount=2444
http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=40333414&postcount=2445
Week 11
http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=40439919&postcount=2632

*Team Donald* 
Week 1
http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=39498523&postcount=642
http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=39498679&postcount=643
Week 2
http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=39583643&postcount=888
http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=39584096&postcount=891
Week 3
http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=39692846&postcount=1138
http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=39697691&postcount=1156
Week 4
http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=39797066&postcount=1338
http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=39805261&postcount=1351
Week 5
http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=39870792&postcount=1466
http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=39870830&postcount=1467
Week 6
http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=39962907&postcount=1645
http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=39962963&postcount=1646
Week 7
http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=40057376&postcount=1769
http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=40057517&postcount=1771
Week 8
http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=40148880&postcount=1872
Week 9
http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=40233365&postcount=1989
http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=40241017&postcount=2002
Week 10
http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=40333231&postcount=2152
http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=40333470&postcount=2153
Week 11
http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=40440201&postcount=2306


----------



## Rose&Mike

Reserved for Healthy Habits

*Healthy Habits Info:*
http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=39353823&postcount=151
*Healthy Habits Week 2 Info:*
http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=39440224&postcount=319
*Healthy Habits Week 3 Info:*
http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=39535063&postcount=360
*Healthy Habits Week 4 Info:*
http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=39626792&postcount=383
*Healthy Habits Week 5 Info:*
http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=39722900&postcount=409
*Healthy Habits Week 6 Info:*
http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=39820593&postcount=422
*Healthy Habits Week 7 Info:*
http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=39909199&postcount=436
*Healthy Habits Week 8 Info:* (pamper week--no results)
http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=39994233&postcount=440
*Healthy Habits Week 9 Info:*
http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=40080949&postcount=442
*Healthy Habits Week 10 Info:*
http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=40175898&postcount=450
*Healthy Habits Week 11 Info:*
http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=40273380&postcount=464
*Healthy Habits Week 12 Info:*
http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=40363402&postcount=466

*Healthy Habits Results:*
week 1
http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=39503018&postcount=346
week 2
http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=39582214&postcount=377
week 3
http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=39707255&postcount=406
week 4
http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=39805260&postcount=421
week 5
http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=39923531&postcount=438
week 6
http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=40021924&postcount=441
week 7
http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=40081377&postcount=443
week 8--no results, pamper week
week 9
http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=40273298&postcount=463
week 10
http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=40363366&postcount=465


----------



## Rose&Mike

*The WIN Challenge--Whittle Inches Now!!!*
*WIN Kick off*
http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=39412301&postcount=286

*WIN 1 Results Team Mickey*
http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=39808485&postcount=1501
*WIN 1 Results Team Donald*
http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=39808502&postcount=1353
*WIN 2 Results Team Mickey*
http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=40164053&postcount=2157
*WIN 2 Results Team Donald*
http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=40164064&postcount=1892


*Measurement Dates For BL Spring 2011
January 28
February 25
March 25
April 22
May 20*


*Thank you to Connie96 for hosting the WIN challenge!!*  We will take our initial measurements on January 1st and tentatively every 4 weeks after. Specific dates and updates to follow. But for now, here is something to get you started. 

*For specific questions regarding WIN and to get the sheet for tracking measurements, please pm Connie96.*

*The WIN! Challenge (Whittle Inches Now!) 
________________________________________
Introducing a way to challenge ourselves to achieve fit and healthy bodies!! In addition to reporting your official weigh-in each week, you can now measure your success in terms of inches. Many of you may be doing this anyway, but as an incentive to those of us who need incentive (like ME!!) we can now challenge each other by reporting percent-of-inch-loss just as Tracey (Tigger813) reports our Top Ten(-ish) weight-losers every week. 

Since the WIN! is optional, no one will be dropped for not reporting and there is no need to be “excused” from measuring. All stats will simply be based on who does report in. Weekly Biggest WINners will be determined by percent of change between the current and previous WIN! numbers reported by each participant. When measurements are reported after having skipped the previous time(s), the percent loss will be divided over the missed weeks. Overall Biggest WINners will be determined by percent of difference between the final and originally reported measurements. If you miss the first scheduled reporting day, just jump in anytime and that will be your “original” measurement for the remaining weeks.

Tentatively for the Spring Challenge, we will be recording measurements and posting WIN results on a 4 week interval, with the first day being January 1, 2011.

There will be a reminder post, so as long as you hang around here you shouldn’t have to worry too much about forgetting. Since taking measurements requires more time that just stepping on the scale, I’m sure many of us will do this part over the designated weekend. Measurements can be reported up thru the following Monday, and results should be posted on Tuesday.

Here’s how we’re gonna do it:
1) Take a measurement at each of these locations:
. . . a. Left or Right Upper Arm (stick with the same one for subsequent measurements!!)
. . . b. Bust or Chest
. . . c. Waist
. . . d. Hips
. . . e. Left or Right Thigh (remember which one for next time!)
2) Add all of these measurements together
3) Send only the sum of the measurements to me (Connie96) via Private Message

If you need more information or tips about how to measure, please refer to http://www.sparkpeople.com/resource/...es.asp?id=1281

If you still have questions, please feel free to PM me (Connie96) or post in the thread and we’ll try to get you the info you need to participate.

I also have a handy dandy Excel spreadsheet for tracking weight and measurements. If you'd like for me to email you a copy, just PM your email address to me and I'll forward it to you. 

Whether or not you choose to participate in this optional challenge, I’d like to encourage EVERYONE – especially anyone new to this thread – to take your measurements at the very beginning. This is something so many of us never did when we first started losing weight and I think we’re fairly unanimous in wishing we had that information to encourage us in our continued loss and maintenance.

For questions or to get a copy of the spreadsheet, please pm Connie96
*


----------



## Rose&Mike

Reserved for QOTD archives


----------



## Rose&Mike

*Welcome to the BL Spring 2011 Team challenge!*

Our fall challenge is wrapping up this week. 

If you would like to chat with us you are welcome to visit us on our BL Reunion Thread at:
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2611953

Or please feel free to visit our Fall challenge which will be wrapping up this week.
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2541875

*It's never too late to join a BL challenge! So come on over and chat. *

We will begin coaching/chatting on our Team threads on January 1st.


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

BL Spring Challenge 2011- Team Mickey QOTD Archive

*1/1/11 Saturday QOTD--two parts*
1. Introduce yourself, if you haven't done so yet. 
2. Do you have a goal for this week, this month, this challenge?

*1/2/11 Sunday QOTD*
This is kind of a sharing information and strategies question as we have a lot of newbies with us:
What types of exercise are you going to do or have been doing that can help others with this challenge?

*1/3/11 Monday QOTD*
When was your first trip to Disney, your last trip and when is your next trip? How many times have you been?


*1/4/11 Tuesday QOTD*
What music really gets you moving? (Can you tell I want some new music for my ipod?)Or just what is your favorite music?

*1/5/11 Wednesday QOTD* 
Did you watch (or will you if you want to answer tonight), watch Biggest Loser tonight? If you did (or will), what did you do that was healthy during it?

*1/6/11 Thursday QOTD* 
Describe your ultimate day at Disney!!!!

*1/7/11 Friday QOTD*
What are your plans for the weekend? and what changes or plans are you making to be sure you stay on plan?

*1/8/11 Saturday QOTD*
If you were told you only had 1 week left to live (and you werent sickly) how would you spend your time?

*1/9/11 Sunday QOTD*
Which is your favorite Disney Park and why?

*1/10/11 Monday QOTD*
Tell us one or more NSV (non scale victory) you have had since Jan 1st.

*1/11/11 Tuesday QOTD*
Here is a simple question. We are all from such different parts of the country/world. Tell me what is the current price of gas where you live?

*1/12/11 Wednesday QOTD*
This snowy weather stinks!
Where is your next vacation planned and what are you looking forward to the most.

*1/13/11 Thursday QOTD*
What was the funniest/wierdest date you ever went on. If you dont have one than give us your best date story.

*1/14/11 Friday QOTD *
So, we've had two weeks on this journey together. Time for a little introspection.  What have you learned about yourself thus far?

*1/15/11 Saturday QOTD*: 
Who is standing in your way? And more importantly, what are you going to do about it?

*1/16/11 Sunday QOTD *
Think ahead to when you reach your goal, which you will, I can feel it! What are the things you want to be able to do as a result? This will be your motivation for the days ahead! Maintainers, dig deep. Think about mental, physical (yes, Rose, I'm thinking about your push ups  ), emotional outcomes you are still working on despite being at goal.

*1/17/11 Monday QOTD* 
Today is Dr. Martin Luther King, Jr. Day in the US. His "I have a dream" speech has been replayed many times. What is YOUR dream for you and/or family?

*1/18/11 Tuesday QOTD* 
We've talked about who is standing in our way, we've talked about what we want, now it's time to get motivated to stay on target. Share your favorite quote, song, "mantra", whatever you can repeat to yourself to stay motivated. I'm hoping if we all share, then we'll each have a collection to draw from!

*1/19/11 Wednesday QOTD *
What is one thing you can do today extra to help you reach your goals? An extra 10 minutes of exercise? Sub out a veggie or a fruit? A few minutes of mental coaching? Go the extra mile today to give yourself a boost. I DOUBLE DOG DARE YOU!

*1/20/11 Thursday QOTD* 
What is your "go to" food? The one that you can reach for when you are hungry between meals, need a little something, or even too busy for a meal, that is HEALTHY!

*1/21/11 FRIDAY QOTD*: 
I'll start off with an easy one. What is your favorite color and why?

*1/22/11 Saturday QOTD*:
Is there an article of clothing that you aspire to wear when you reach your goal?

*1/23/11 Sunday QOTD*: 
I have invented a teleporting machine. You can pick one location anywhere in the world to be teleported to for 12 hours. Where would you go?
*
1/24/11 Monday QOTD*: 
What can you do along your weight loss journey to magnify the impact or give yourself a self esteem boost?

*1/25/11 Tuesday QOTD*: 
What is your favorite outside activity during the winter months?

*1/26/11 Wednesday's QOTD:* 
What is your best tip for keeping your life organized. Clearly we are all juggling many things and trying to keep everything running smoothly. What have you found keeps you most organized?

*1/27/11 Thursday QOTD*: 
What Disney character are you?

*1/28/11 Friday QOTD 2 part*
Part 1 -What are your top 3 movies? Any that made you laugh, cry or think?
Part 2 -Do you have a favorite exercise DVD?

*1/29/11 Saturday QOTD*:
How much screen time do you get a day that is not work related?
This would include tv and computer. Have you been tempted to unplug for awhile?

*1/30/11 Sunday QOTD*
Is exercise a habit in your life yet? Typical number of days is 21 for things to become routine.

*1/31/11 Monday QOTD*:
Americans spend $40 billion a year on weight-loss programs and products. What is your part? Any regrets and what have you learned from past mistakes?

*2/1/11 Tuesday QOTD*: 
Now that we are starting a brand new month I thought I would ask what is the plan? Is it the same or are you changing it up a bit?

*2/2/11 Wednesday QOTD*: 
How did you set your calories? Do you have a specific number or range? Is it enough with the exercise you do so you're not hungry?

*2/3/11 Thursday QOTD*: 
Do you have a motivational before or now picture to help you lose weight? If you have lost weight and are maintaining, do you have before and after pictures? Do you use them to help with maintenance or do you use other motivators?

*2/4/11 Friday QOTD:* 
What is your favorite Disney World Resort that you have stayed at, and which resort would you like to stay at next?

*2/5/11 Saturday QOTD:* 
What is your favorite vegetable/fruit.

*2/6/11 Sunday QOTD:* 
Who are you rooting for in the Super Bowl?

*2/7/11 Monday QOTD: *
What is your favorite ride at a Disney Park?

*2/8/11 Tuesday QOTD: *
What is your favorite non-Disney vacation?

*2/9/11 Wednesday QOTD:* 
Do you plan your meals out for the week before you go to the grocery store?

*2/10/11 Thursday QOTD:*
Please share how you journal and what you record, is it just the foods or do you list calories, fat, protein, fiber, etc for each food? 

*2/11/11 Friday QOTD*
Do you have a tradition when you go to Disney? Something you collect or do every time you go? 

*2/12/11 Saturday QOTD*
What is your favorite combination of foods in your salad?

*2/13/11 Sunday QOTD*
What foods have you lost a taste for since you have started your journey?
*
2/14/11 Monday QOTD*
In honor of Valentines Day, what if any treats will you eat today? Will you be smart about it or will you pig out?

*2/15/11 Tuesday QOTD*
What is your favorite way to add fruit or veggies into your breakfast?

*2/16/11 Wednesday QOTD*
Now that we are all on our way to being in better shape and Spring (seems) is on it's way, what sport or activity do you want to try/ get back to?


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

*2/17/11 Thursday QOTD*
What is your favorite Disney non animated movie to rewatch?

*2/18/2011 Friday QOTD*
What is the meaning of your DISboards name 

*2/19/2011 Saturday QOTD* 
What job would you like to have in Disney World?

*2/20/2011 Sunday QOTD* 
What is your favorite piece of Disney art? 

*2/21/2011 Monday QOTD* 
What is your favorite "Non-Theme Park" Disney activity 

*2/22/2011 Tuesday QOTD *
When was that Disney moment when you knew you were hooked

*2/23/2011 Wednesday QOTD *
Are you a member of Disney's D23 community? 

*2/24/2011 Thursday QOTD* 
What would you say to Walt? 

*2/25/2011 Friday QOTD* 
What is one health-related goal you have for yourself this weekend? What is one other goal you have for yourself for this weekend?

*2/26/2011 Saturday QOTD* 
If you were in a Disney park right now, what would you be doing?

*2/27/2011 Sunday QOTD* 
I'm big into planning. What is one thing you can do today to make Monday a great day?

*2/28/2011 Monday QOTD* 
It is 5 AM and you are lying around trying to fall back to sleep. About what are you dreaming/WISHing?

*3/1/2011 Tuesday QOTD *
What is your exercise goal for the month of March?

*3/2/2011 Wednesday QOTD* 
What is positive choice you made in eating in the las few days? A healthy swap? Anything really-share something positive!

*3/3/2011 Thursday QOTD *
What have you never done at Disney (WDW, DL, DLP, any park really), that you want to do on your next trip?

*3/4/2011 Friday QOTD *
What have you never done at Disney (WDW, DL, DLP, any park really), that you want to do on your next trip? 

*3/5/2011 Saturday QOTD* 
What does a typical "on plan" day of food look like for you?

*3/6/2011 Sunday QOTD *
I think we've done favorite movies, favorite music, favorite TV shows, but not favorite books. What is your favorite book and/or book series and/or magazine?

*3/7/2011 Monday QOTD *
What Disney film do you enjoy that you feel is commonly undderrated or overlooked?

*3/8/11 Tuesday QOTD *
What sources of inspiration and motivation do you turn to on this journey (online or off) besides the WISH boards?

*3/9/11 Wednesday QOTD*
What hobbies do you enjoy?

*3/10/11 Thursday QOTD*
What is your favorite non-Disney activity in the Orlando area?

*3/11/2011 Friday QOTD* 
Going "off plan" can happen because you have a bad day or it can come on slowly and you don't even realize it until you get on the scale. Do you have any warning signs that you recognize as being an indicator that you are falling off the wagon? Do you have certain things you do to help you get back on track?

*3/12/11 Saturday QOTD *
I've been really struggling with food lately and feel like I am constantly being reminded of what I can't eat. I've had to reinvent what I eat since going gluten-free, so on that note--Think of your very favorite meal--could be anything. Now think of how you can make it more healthy while still having it be a tasty treat and share your ideas. Or if you have not found a way to make your favorite foods healthy, share what your new favorite healthy foods are.

*3/13/2011 Sunday QOTD*
What is in your favorite salad?

*3/14/11 Monday QOTD*
I just started planning my next Disney trip yesterday. How long after your previous trip do you usually wait before planning your next one? Or do you overlap your planning?

*3/15/2011 Tuesday QOTD* 
We've talked a lot about the exercise we do, but what is your favorite exercise?

*3/16/2011 Wednesday QOTD* 
What would your dream vacation look like?

*3/17/11 Thursday QOTD*
Do you celebrate St Patrick's Day? What do you do to celebrate or do you have any fun memories of celebrations in the past?


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

Reserved for QOTD ARCHIVE


----------



## tigger813

Hi Mickey Team!!!!!

Rose- I will sign up for a week or two of coaching in a week or so! Still feeling "return from vacation" brain and I want to give others a chance to sign up. 

Haven't eaten the best today! DH and I just finished making 2 batches of homemade fudge! YUMMY! I also plan on making 2-4 different kinds of cookies tomorrow. I just called our local Market Basket and they open at 6 in the morning. I may go around 7 and stock up on what I need for the cookies. DH makes his Mom's Christmas pudding each year so I have to get those ingredients too! Had bbq chicken pizza for lunch. I've also been snacking on chex mix. We had spreadable cheese and Ritz crackers for supper. I want to make some cookies tonight but need to decide which ones. I also have to make cupcakes for DD2s class for Tuesday. I'll do that while she's at school on Monday. I also plan on wrapping all the gifts on Monday morning. DH has the day off but is going shopping! 

The girls made our "presents" this afternoon. They spend an afternoon each year doing this. It's amazing what they come up with. They go into DD1s room and shut the door. They are so quiet and don't fight so it's rather cute! They listen to Christmas music while they do it. 

We're watching Muppets Take Manhattan right now. 

We have to be at church by 9:15 so we will have to get up early.

Need to finish making my shopping list for the morning!

TTFN


----------



## Yogamama

Hi there!
I'm Mary.  I have three elementary school aged kids, and an amazing husband.  I'm hoping to loose 20 pounds to bring my BMI down to where it should be.  I'm concerned with the amount of heart disease and diabetes in my family and want to live a long healthy life.  

I live in Orlando.

I like to sew, read and cook.  I plan on run/walking the princess half in February - which is one month after my 35th birthday.  My weight loss plan includes journaling what I eat and finding a way to keep moving for 1 hour each day. 

Thanks for letting me join the team!

Oops...I'll work on fixing my Team Mickey thing when I have more time later today!


----------



## lisah0711

A big  to all our TEAM MICKEY members!  

The holiday BL alumni thread is in full swing -- it's for past, present and future members so that means all of us!  Come on over and say hello!  http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=39183647&postcount=1


----------



## my3princes

My name is Deb. I am 41 years old and have been happily married to my high school sweatheart for 18 years. We have 3 boys, ages 15, 13 and 8. I never had weight issues until I got pregnant with my boys. I gained 60 lbs with the first, lost 30 and got pregnant with the second, gained those 30 back during the pregancy, lost it post pregnancy, gained 10 just cause I wasn't done having kids yet so why bother, had a miscarriage, got pregnant with our last and when all was said and done weighed in at 198 lbs. I decided in 2003 that I wasn't happy being that weight and truly my boys were kicking my butt, I just couldn't keep up. Dh and I did Atkins for 4 months and I dropped 50 lbs. Since that time I've gained a few, lost a few, went to WW, did it on my own, reached a low of 137. I had done really well until vacation last summer. We did a week at WDW, a week caribbean cruise, another week in Orlando and I came back 14 lbs heavier. Since vacation I have started a new full time job plus kept one of my part time jobs. The adjustment has been harder than I thought for myself and for my family. I feel like I have things in pretty good control right now so my goals for the holidays is simply to maintain under 150 lbs. I am going to start WW again, attending meetings after the new year and hopefully I will figure out a way to incorporate exercise into my day. 

In my free time I coordinate a Lacrosse program (5 teams), do home renovations (the whole projects), do crafts, ski, ride motorcycles, cut, slit and stack wood. You get the idea. Not a lot of idol time here. My full time job is a desk job (still not liking being on my butt all day). My part time job is bartender and waitress (depending on the day).

I think the Spring BL will be my 3rd challenge.


----------



## Rose&Mike

tigger813 said:


> Hi Mickey Team!!!!!
> 
> Rose- I will sign up for a week or two of coaching in a week or so! Still feeling "return from vacation" brain and I want to give others a chance to sign up.
> 
> TTFN


Thanks Tracey! 



Yogamama said:


> Hi there!
> I like to sew, read and cook.  I plan on run/walking the princess half in February - which is one month after my 35th birthday.  My weight loss plan includes journaling what I eat and finding a way to keep moving for 1 hour each day.
> 
> Thanks for letting me join the team!
> 
> Oops...I'll work on fixing my Team Mickey thing when I have more time later today!


Hi Mary! There are several of us doing Princess! We'll talk about it more in January! I think working on getting your bmi down is an excellent goal!



lisah0711 said:


> A big  to all our TEAM MICKEY members!
> 
> The holiday BL alumni thread is in full swing -- it's for past, present and future members so that means all of us!  Come on over and say hello!  http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=39183647&postcount=1


Thanks for the reminder Lisa!

Hi Deb! So nice to see you!

Ok Team Mickey--this will probably be my last post on our team thread for 8 days. If you have any questions that can't wait, you can pm lisah0711 or post on the BL alumni thread. 

If you just want to chat here is a link for the alumni thread. We will begin posting here regularly on Jan 1.
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2611953

If you would like to coach a week, please send me a pm with the dates. I will get back to you as soon as I can!

Hope everyone has a wonderful week!


----------



## mikamah

Just thought i'd pop on over and say hello to the competition!!  Hello Team Mickey!!  

Looking forward to a fun and healthy challenge on the first!!!


----------



## tigger813

Hey Kathy!!!!!


----------



## BELLE1109

Hi teammates!!

I am thrilled to join this event! I needed a good kick in the bum to get motivated.  I have been 140 lbs pretty much my entire adult life, the past two years I have put on about 25-30lbs (depending on the day) and I feel so uncomfortable!  I am looking forward to the journey toward a healthier and more active lifestyle with you all!

Its nice to meet* everyone


----------



## aamomma

Hello Team Mickey!  I am really getting excited and anxious to begin.  Looking at all the cookies and candy left from Christmas is starting to make my stomach turn - that's how I know I'm ready for this challenge.  My biggest goal is to exercise daily - I can be a little OCD about counting calories - but I always find some excuse not to exercise.  If I could make that habit - I think I would eventually be a maintainer instead of a yo-yo dieter!!!!
Best of luck and a safe and happy 2011 to all!!!!


----------



## Rose&Mike

Hello Team Mickey!!!

I hope everyone is getting excited about the challenge starting!

*We still have quite a few spots for coaches open. If you are interested in coaching, we are filling spots through March. * In the past folks who have coached often find they have very on plan weeks because coaching helps you to really focus for the week. Coaches post a QOTD and reply to folks on the thread.

Check out POST #4 for open spots.

If you already communicated that you would like to coach and I missed it, I apologize. Please send me another pm. If you have questions about coaching, you can pm me. 

Thanks!!!!


----------



## Rose&Mike

mikamah said:


> Just thought i'd pop on over and say hello to the competition!!  Hello Team Mickey!!
> 
> Looking forward to a fun and healthy challenge on the first!!!


Hi Kathy!



BELLE1109 said:


> Hi teammates!!
> 
> I am thrilled to join this event! I needed a good kick in the bum to get motivated.  I have been 140 lbs pretty much my entire adult life, the past two years I have put on about 25-30lbs (depending on the day) and I feel so uncomfortable!  I am looking forward to the journey toward a healthier and more active lifestyle with you all!
> 
> Its nice to meet* everyone


You will get lots of support here!



aamomma said:


> Hello Team Mickey!  I am really getting excited and anxious to begin.  Looking at all the cookies and candy left from Christmas is starting to make my stomach turn - that's how I know I'm ready for this challenge.  My biggest goal is to exercise daily - I can be a little OCD about counting calories - but I always find some excuse not to exercise.  If I could make that habit - I think I would eventually be a maintainer instead of a yo-yo dieter!!!!
> Best of luck and a safe and happy 2011 to all!!!!


I get a little OCD about exercise! I need reminders that it's ok to take a day off on occasion! There's also usually an exercise thread on the WISH boards where you can commit to how many minutes you plan to exercise for the month.


----------



## BELLE1109

Rose&Mike, could you please explain what it means to be a coach?  I reread the intro post and I am still a bit confused. 
Thanks so much!


----------



## KristiMc

Hello Team Mickey!

I am Kristi, I will be turning the big 4-0 in February and really want to be more healthy.  I started WW in August and have lost 34 lbs. but I still need to lose about 40 more.

I am looking forward to getting to know everyone.

Rose -I can be the coach for 2/4-2/10.

Kristi


----------



## Rose&Mike

BELLE1109 said:


> Rose&Mike, could you please explain what it means to be a coach?  I reread the intro post and I am still a bit confused.
> Thanks so much!


Sorry for the confusion! The role of the coach is to keep things moving on the thread for a week. They will post a question of the day which people can respond to. This could be weight loss related or not. We have an archive of QOTD's. Here is a link to it:
http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=35031934&postcount=1

They also chime in with encourgaing words and suggestions as needed. Everyone handles coaching different and there is not a right or wrong way. Some people post the qotd and might respond once in the evening. Some people check in through out the day and respond to every post. Even within the same week coaches may be more or less active on certain days. I'm off on Wed and Fri, so I have a lot more time on those days to post replies. Hope this helps. Let me know if I can clarify anything.



KristiMc said:


> Hello Team Mickey!
> 
> I am Kristi, I will be turning the big 4-0 in February and really want to be more healthy.  I started WW in August and have lost 34 lbs. but I still need to lose about 40 more.
> 
> I am looking forward to getting to know everyone.
> 
> Rose -I can be the coach for 2/4-2/10.
> 
> Kristi


Thanks Kristi! I put you down and will add you when I next update!


----------



## BELLE1109

oh fun! I'd be happy to be a coach then! Could I please go after a few others though? that way I will have time to get the hang of it first.


----------



## Rose&Mike

*I wanted to let everyone know that I posted details on how the WIN challenge will work. Some of the details may change, but the basic instructions will stay the same. The instructions are on the first page of this thread and the Team threads.*

Have a great evening!


----------



## dis-happy

Team Mickey!


----------



## ScubaD

Hello teammates.  I am looking forward to being on Team Mickey and will work hard over the next five months (and beyond) to help us win.

I will be turning 50 in March and have to go in for my big, probing physical (pun intended) soon after that.  So that is part of my motivation.  

And then our daughter will be having our second grandson between now and next week and that is another motivation for me.

See you all soon.

Dave


----------



## Rose&Mike

BELLE1109 said:


> oh fun! I'd be happy to be a coach then! Could I please go after a few others though? that way I will have time to get the hang of it first.


Great! I put you down for 3/11-3/17.



ScubaD said:


> Hello teammates.  I am looking forward to being on Team Mickey and will work hard over the next five months (and beyond) to help us win.
> 
> I will be turning 50 in March and have to go in for my big, probing physical (pun intended) soon after that.  So that is part of my motivation.
> 
> And then our daughter will be having our second grandson between now and next week and that is another motivation for me.
> 
> See you all soon.
> 
> Dave


Those are pretty good motivators Dave!


----------



## Rose&Mike

*Hello Team Mickey!

If you are celebrating a birthday between now and January 31st, please send me a pm and I will add you to our birthday list so that we can celebrate with you!*


----------



## girlrea

Just wanted to say hello to my teammates!!! 

Looking forward to a very successful challenge in 2011!!


----------



## The Mystery Machine

Yea to Team Mickey!!! Good Luck to everyone on their journey.


----------



## Molly Meow

Hello teammates!

My name is Heather and I finally found the reason I've been unable to lose weight - my thyroid isn't working!  I'm on medication now, so hopefully that will help with the loss.  I'm turning 30 in April and last time I weighed myself (about a week ago) I was at 304 pounds.  Eeek!  That's embarrassing to type.  I realized that was not a good thing, and have really made some changes.  I'm eating at home more, and I've been exercising at least 30 minutes a day.  I'm hoping this will pay off!

Also, I'm trying to be more active.  I work from home as a Disney Travel Consultant, and while that's awesome, it's mostly butt-in-chair work.  I've bought a pedometer and am trying to get to 10,000 steps a day.  We live really near a park, so when the rain stops we're going to be heading over there every night after dinner for some basketball or frisbee.

I hope that's not too much information.  I've found it's easier to be accountable to people that know me, rather than "strangers." 

We can all do this!


----------



## cclovesdis

Welcome to Healthy Habits!

My name is CC (short for Christina) and I will be your Healthy Habits coach for BL 11. I love the BL challenges and Healthy Habits has helped me significantly in achieving many of my goals.

*Some Background Information: *Thanks to donac (Dona-hostess of Team Donald) and jenanderson for their amazing help so I know how to coach!  I couldnt do this without seeing them in action previously.  I will be continuing the prizes that Jen started.

*Heres How Healthy Habits Works:* Each week there will be 3 Healthy Habits (HH) to complete. The first two HHs will always be drinking water and exercising. (Note: The amount and time will increase throughout the challenge!) At the end of each week, you will tally up the number of points you earned for the week and send me a private message with your total. Heres an example. For Week 1, the 3 HHs are drink Six 8 oz. glasses of water a day, exercise a minimum of 20 minutes per day, and eat at least 3 servings of vegetables a day. If on 4 days you get in all 3 HHs, you would report your points like this:

4/6 days of drinking water
4/6 days of exercising
4/6 days of eating veggies
Your total points (ex: 12/18) should be in the subject of your PM.

*This is a team competition.* On/about Tuesday evening, I will post the weeks results. I will share the number of participants on each team and the top scorers on each team. *New for BL 11: *I will also list the people who earned 7/7 on one or more of the HHs for the week. If you participated on the team with the most participants, you will be entered into a drawing for the week's prize. Each prize will have something to do with the 3rd Healthy Habit for the week. I will post the winner and ask that you PM me your contact information. (Please Note: If you do not wish to be entered into the drawing, please let me know in your PM. I understand peoples WISHes for privacy.)

Participation in Healthy Habits is entirely optional, but I encourage you to participate and help your team be on top for the week. Good luck on your journey and I hope that HHs helps you as much as it continues to help me!

Welcome to Health Habits Week 1

*Week 1 is 1/1-1/6 (Only 6 Days)*

This week's 3 Healthy Habits are:
1) Drink Six 8 oz. glasses of water. (Up to 2 glasses of coffee or tea count.)
2) Exercise a minimum of 20 minutes a day.
3) Eat at least 3 servings of vegetables a day.

At the end of the week, please PM me your points. I will post the results on/about Tuesday. Don't forget, this is a team competition!

If you have any questions, please free to ask.


----------



## cclovesdis

Hi Everyone!

I am so excited for BL 11 to start! (Just in case you can't tell...) I also excited to be the Healthy Habits Coach. I hope that all of you will participate. I know for me, drinking water is a huge key to my success.

So, a little about me, other than that I have a lot to say . I am 26 and just started a new job. I absolutely love it! It keeps me very busy and I spend a lot of my day on my feet. I'm sure that's a good thing, if I could figure out how much to eat to balance that out.  I'm following Weight Watchers and getting used to the new plan. My gut feeling is that I will find it very successful! I want to reach my goal weight by the end of 2011. That's at least 25, if not 35 pounds. I would love to do reach my goal weight by the end of BL 11, but I also know that if I don't lose slowly, I don't keep it off. I fractured my foot in late Sept. and am finally getting back into exercising. I have big plans to start going to the gym frequently. I just found that there is a Zumba class on Tuesday nights near where I work and I'm planning to sign up for it. I'm also on meds. There's a huge back-story there, but I'll be brief. Thanks to the support of my BL friends and a new doctor (back in May), I am finally on the right combination and doing very well. And, last, but certainly not least, because this is a huge component of my weight loss endeavors, I live with my parents and my dad is a great support and my mom isn't.

I think those are the most important things. I'll share plenty as the challenge goes on .



Molly Meow said:


> Also, I'm trying to be more active.  I work from home as a Disney Travel Consultant, and while that's awesome, it's mostly butt-in-chair work.



A pedometer is great!  I've also been doing some research about something called a pedal exerciser. You can use it sitting down at your desk. I've seen them priced as low as $30 and from what I've heard, you can burn 100 calories in 30 minues. Just an idea...Hope I'm not being intrusive.


----------



## Molly Meow

cclovesdis said:


> A pedometer is great!  I've also been doing some research about something called a pedal exerciser. You can use it sitting down at your desk. I've seen them priced as low as $30 and from what I've heard, you can burn 100 calories in 30 minues. Just an idea...Hope I'm not being intrusive.



Geez, I never even thought of that!  That is such a good idea.  Thanks so much!  Off to look for one now!

PS - you're so not being intrusive.  I need someone to tell me what to do. ;-)


----------



## PRINCESS VIJA

Hello Team Mickey!!!

I am soooo excited for this to start.  I really need it!

I almost died this year because of blood clots in my  lungs and arm.  I ended up in the ICU on the ventilator and am VERY lucky to be alive.  soooo, I received my wake up call... then hit the snooze button!  I had been training to get my black belt in TaeKwonDo and then found myself unable to exercise, stressed out, and I gained weight

I am finally ready to get going, I joined WW this week so i would have all of my stuff ready to go Jan 1st.  (good thing, because it was the last week of all materials on sale)

AND I am going to join DH's work BL competition.  I won it 2 years ago, and plan to do it this time too.


----------



## tigger813

Hi Team Donald/Team Mickey!

Just a reminder when sending in your weigh ins to:

Include your team Name in your message to me.

Bear with me a few weeks while i get the hang of this!

Thanks!

TTFN


----------



## lisah0711

Just popping in to say Happy New Year to the TEAM MICKEY crowd!  

I found an interesting article on sparkpeople.com today about diet vs. lifestyle change.  I posted an excerpt of the TEAM DONALD thread.  You can read more about it here http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=39358184&postcount=50 

Remember we can chat on both threads and I'm warning you that I will be popping on here because I'll miss you all if I don't!  

Good luck to us all this challenge!


----------



## tggrrstarr

Hello, Happy New Year everyone! 
This is my first post from my new iPad!  Best husband ever! 

I have had an amazing week since the day after Christmas, with no exercise (no time) I just keep losing somehow.  I will have time to get back in the gym on Monday.  

Tonight we are going to the cleveland indians snow days with friends for sledding and iceskating. Only problem is it's 56 degrees. It's been bitter cold for weeks and today it decides to warm up. We already bought our tickets, so hopefully it will be ok.


----------



## Rose&Mike

lisah0711 said:


> Just popping in to say Happy New Year to the TEAM MICKEY crowd!
> 
> I found an interesting article on sparkpeople.com today about diet vs. lifestyle change.  I posted an excerpt of the TEAM DONALD thread.  You can read more about it here http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=39358184&postcount=50
> 
> Remember we can chat on both threads and I'm warning you that I will be popping on here because I'll miss you all if I don't!
> 
> Good luck to us all this challenge!


Lisa--thank you so much for posting this! I saw this article and it was on my list of things to do to post a link to it! We love having you on our thread!



tggrrstarr said:


> Hello, Happy New Year everyone!
> This is my first post from my new iPad!  Best husband ever!
> 
> I have had an amazing week since the day after Christmas, with no exercise (no time) I just keep losing somehow.  I will have time to get back in the gym on Monday.
> 
> Tonight we are going to the cleveland indians snow days with friends for sledding and iceskating. Only problem is it's 56 degrees. It's been bitter cold for weeks and today it decides to warm up. We already bought our tickets, so hopefully it will be ok.


Have fun tonight--glad you are loving the ipad!

Vija--we are sooo glad you are here with us! I had a little health scare last year--nothing like yours--but it was definitely the kick in the pants I needed to stick with it this time!

CC--thank you so much for running HH!!!!


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

Yogamama said:


> I plan on run/walking the princess half in February - which is one month after my 35th birthday.



Hi Mary, Glad to have you on our team.  LisaH from Team Donald has started a BL princess half marathon thread for us to chat on.  There is a good size group of BL alumni/participants doing the princess.  Feel free to join us.  Here is the link.
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2620722



aamomma said:


> I think I would eventually be a maintainer instead of a yo-yo dieter!!!!
> Best of luck and a safe and happy 2011 to all!!!!



I have always had the same problem.  I have really found a love for running and that has helped me to stick with it.  Try to find something you really really love to do you may even find yourself missing it if you stop.



ScubaD said:


> And then our daughter will be having our second grandson between now and next week and that is another motivation for me.



how exciting.  You have come to the right place to help you keep your motivation.  Its nice to have a man join our group to compliment all us ladies.  Welcome aboard.



Molly Meow said:


> I realized that was not a good thing, and have really made some changes.  I'm eating at home more, and I've been exercising at least 30 minutes a day.  I'm hoping this will pay off!



You have already made some great changes.  Your job sounds dreamy.  It is tough when you cant move around much during the day.  Great ideas to keep yourself going at night.  



cclovesdis said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> I am so excited for BL 11 to start! (Just in case you can't tell...) I also excited to be the Healthy Habits Coach. I hope that all of you will participate.



Hi CC, thanks for being our HH coach.  You are going to be awesome at the job.  I think doing this as a team will keep me more accountable to actually following along with the HH.  Now I know I cant let my teammates down.



PRINCESS VIJA said:


> I almost died this year because of blood clots in my  lungs and arm.  I ended up in the ICU on the ventilator and am VERY lucky to be alive.  soooo, I received my wake up call



So glad you are hear with us and ready to make the changes.  That must of been devistating but you are very courageous to not let it keep you down.  Wow taekwon do.  I wont be messing with you.



tigger813 said:


> Hi Team Donald/Team Mickey!
> 
> Just a reminder when sending in your weigh ins to:
> 
> Include your team Name in your message to me.
> TTFN



tracey is it ok if I send you my wieght on monday.  I have been using my work scale for accuracy and wont be there until monday???? 



tggrrstarr said:


> This is my first post from my new iPad!  Best husband ever!
> 
> Tonight we are going to the cleveland indians snow days with friends for sledding and iceskating. Only problem is it's 56 degrees. It's been bitter cold for weeks and today it decides to warm up. We already bought our tickets, so hopefully it will be ok.



what a guy.  is it all that you imagined it would be????

Go figure when you want cold weather it goes away. sounds like a fun time.  Enjoy your evening.

Happy New Year to all my teammates.  My name is Lindsay.  I am 31 and will be turning 32 on jan 18th.  30 didnt bother me but somehow 32 is.  Time is just flying so fast....wish I could slow it down a bit, then again dont we all.  I am a full time practice manager of a pediatric practice.  I am a runner and am participating in the princess half marathon in feb.  I have lost 35lbs so far and have another 20-25 to go.  I gained all my weight during my 2 pregnancies and then the stress of adjusting to life with 2 sons added even more weight.  I figured since they are now 6yr and 3yrs its about time I put an end to my unhealthy lifestyle.  I am married for 7yrs.  My dh has weight issues and is starting a healthier diet tomorrow too.  He also is trying to get into running.  Maybe we will do a race together in the future

This is my 3rd challenge.  my advice for any newcomers would be to at least check in with us weekly.  In the beginning it moves very quickly.  Even if you dont have time to read back or reply at least check in and post how you are doing.  It helps to keep yourself accountable.  You can be as personal as you wish.  We are all open and understanding and we dont judge anyone.  I have met some truly amazing individuals on here.

Good luck and GOOOOOO TEAM MICKEY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tigger813

Mommyof2pirates- Yes, it's fine to send in your weight on Monday!

Happy New Year all!!!!

I will start compiling the weigh ins tomorrow. 

Just got back from seeing Tron! Really good! I'm ready to take a nap now so I can stay awake for our fun night with friends and lots of Chinese food! Girls are in their rooms resting and playing their DSis!

Hope everyone has a fun and safe time tonight! This will be my last Chinese food splurge until I get rid of the holiday weight! 

Keep those weighins coming! I will be clearing out my inbox tomorrow when I do the weigh ins!

TTFN


----------



## Rose&Mike

*Team Mickey--survival guide to the first week of the BL challenge*

Good afternoon Team Mickey! Here is a brief summary of what you need to do to get through the first week of the BL challenge. I will post the first Question of the the Day later today.

1. The thread is going to move fast. It is always hard to read every post when you first start, especially when you don't know a lot of people yet. You don't have to reply to everyone, and you don't have to post at all if you don't want to. Chiming in will help everyone get to know you better, though, and will allow others to offer you support when you need it. For instance, we have a teammate running a 5k tomorrow! I definitely want to wish her well for her race! If you are having an issue with something, chances are at some point someone else has had a similar issue. This is a great place to get ideas and support.

2.  Read over the Healthy Habits for the week today. The challenge starts tomorrow and this spring it's a Team Challenge! The link to the HH challenge of the week can be found on the first page of this thread.

3.  Read over instructions on WIN (whittle inches now) today. Instructions can be found on the first page of this thread. WIN measurements can be pm'd to Connie96.  There are instructions on what to pm Connie.

4.  PM tigger813 (Tracey) your starting weight tomorrow. Tracey has requested that you include your team name to make it easier for her.
For instance in the subject of the pm: *1/1/11 Team Mickey 142.8 pounds*.

5.  Consider answering the questions of the day. They really help us get to know each other better.

6. Ask questions. Even if I am not around, there are lots of other folks who will jump in to help.

Remember, you don't have to post on the thread to participate in the challenge, but we encourage you to.  This is a Team Challenge--and I am competitive--just kidding--so I hope everyone is motivated to get to work!

I will talk about this some more later, but I have gained and lost weight so many times, and I really credit the support I have received here to how successful I have been this year. I hope that you are able to get out of the challenge as much as I have.


----------



## KSH

Hi Team!  

So excited to be in this challenge!  This is my first one.  My name is Karen and I'm 47.  Married 20 years, no kids - just dogs!  I've joined Weight Watchers off and on over the years and rejoined this morning for what I hope is the last time!  As I get older health issues are my main motivator for getting the weight off for good.  I've done pretty well on the exercise side of the equation, I run/walk (love to do 5ks, some 10ks and half marathons) and I do fitness boot camp in the park.  Just need to get the eating side figured out!

I am looking forward to getting to know all of you, and I promise to do my best to support the team!

Happy New Year!

Karen


----------



## kinntj

Hi Fellow Mickey team challengers!  Happy New Year!!

I'm new to the BL challenges.

I'm Tammy, 40 years old and promised myself more health during this decade.  Some of my family members have been diagnosed with diabetes (adult onset) during this time.  I want to do everything in my power to prevent it.  I'm married with 2 children (6 and 8).

I'm on Sparkspeople to help log in my nutrition and fitness.  I'm coaching at the end of the month, so I will be around more during that week.  

I'm sick right now and trying to eat right and get my water in.  I'm slacking on exercise because I can barely talk without coughing.  I'm getting lots of rest and taking some over the counter cough meds that usually break this stuff up.  

Don't worry, I'm competitive and won't let my team down.  I will still get in my exercise next week, even if I have to crawl.


----------



## Rose&Mike

*QOTD 1/1/11 Saturday--two parts
1. Introduce yourself, if you haven't done so yet. 
2. Do you have a goal for this week, this month, this challenge? *

Sometimes setting goals is a little overwhelming. I found this article on sparkpeople which talks about the importance of setting goals.
http://www.sparkpeople.com/resource/motivation_articles.asp?id=103


----------



## jenjolt

QOTD: Hi Team Mickey!! My name is Jen and I'm a High School Biology Teacher!!!!  This is my 2nd WISH challenge although I'm sad to say I didn't stick through with the other one but my goal this time is to follow through with this one no matter what!!!! My goal for this week is to do all of the Healthy Habits everyday. My goal for the month is to lose another 10lbs before heading to Disney and be at my lowest weight in the last 6 years!!!!!


----------



## cclovesdis

Evening Team Mickey!

It's been a short day. I guess that's what happens when you sleep through most of it.  I really needed a nap, but 3 hours! 

I did really well eating-wise today for the first time in days!  I even journaled today! My goal for the week is to journal everyday. I'm also aiming for all 18 HH points. My bladder may have something to say about that though. 

I just want to ditto what Rose and Lindsay said. I hope that all of you find WISH BL to be as supportive as I have. I may have ended 2010 15+ pounds more than I started it, but I am so much better emotionally and for that, I couldn't be more grateful! I find the support here endless and I hope you do too. 

Have a great day 1 of BL 11 tomorrow everyone!


----------



## cclovesdis

Greetings from Your Healthy Habits Coach

This week, the 3rd HH is to eat at least 3 servings of vegetables a day. I encourage you to try new ones and eat a variety of them. I am partial to broccoli, but I also like spinach, various types of lettuce, and celery.

I am including an informative chart from Sparkpeople about vegetables. I hope that it encourages you to enjoy as many as possible (at least 3 for HHs) this week and forever!

http://www.sparkpeople.com/resource/food_lists_veggies.asp

Have a great week!

CC


----------



## tmfranlk

Rose&Mike said:


> *QOTD 1/1/11 Saturday--two parts
> 1. Introduce yourself, if you haven't done so yet.
> 2. Do you have a goal for this week, this month, this challenge? *
> 
> Sometimes setting goals is a little overwhelming. I found this article on sparkpeople which talks about the importance of setting goals.
> http://www.sparkpeople.com/resource/motivation_articles.asp?id=103



Hi my name is Tia, I'm 34, a stay at home/homeschooling mom and in-home child care provider and this is my 2nd and a half challenge. The half was last January when I jumped back in and was doing really well, especially with exercise. Them in Feb I got so tired I couldn't even imagine a step of exercise...lo and behold I was pregnant with my 2nd DD (now 3 months)! So, I moved on to "good" gaining instead of losing. Must have done some good as I ended up almost 15 pounds less than after my first DD (now 7!).

Anyway...while I hope to lose along the way, that won't be my main focus this time around since I'm still nursing. However, I _really_ need to focus on healthier eating and exercise and start regaining my good healthy habits again - my main goal for this challenge.

I'm excited to be back active on WISH and the BL challenge and can't wait to get to know everybody.


----------



## yanni2

My name is Michelle and I am 39 (40 in July).  I have been married for 15 years and have 2 dds (12 & 10).  I am a SAHM and I homeschool both my children and have for 6 years now.  Both my girls are competitive gymnasts so we spend a lot of time at their practices and competitions.

I think I tried joining in a Biggest Loser team once before but slacked off and never did much with it.  Last year I managed to lose about 35 pounds with half hearted exercise and eating habits (I would do really well for a while and then just stop).  I'm just happy I have maintained most of the loss (will know how much I maintained during the holidays when I weigh in tomorrow).

My goal for this week:
Drink my water, exercise 30 minutes a day, eat smart

My goal for month:
To lose 10 pounds would be awesome

My goal for this challenge:
My goal is to lose 50 pounds by the end of June when we go on our Alaskan cruise.  I think that is a little past the completion of the challenge, but we shall see I guess.

Michelle


----------



## Applemomma

I'll get a jump start on the QOTD! 

Hello everyone! My name is Dawn, but I see there is another "Dawn" on here so I'll just stick with Applemomma to avoid confusion . This is my first time trying WISH but I've got high hopes! I'm not overly concerned about my weight (in fact as of right now I have NO idea what it actually is....might get a scare when I weigh in) but I'd really just like to get rid of the spare tire that's clung tight to my middle! That and I am starting to have back pain so I'd really like to strengthen my core muscles. Not to meant more energy would always be nice!

My goal for this week is to do all the Healthy Habits!

Beyond that I'm trying to not set myself up for disappointment! Done that before...not going there again.....

Looking forward to it!


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

KSH said:


> I've done pretty well on the exercise side of the equation, I run/walk (love to do 5ks, some 10ks and half marathons) and I do fitness boot camp in the park.  Just need to get the eating side figured out!



Hi Karen, wow sounds like you have the exercise part going good!  I bet once you start eating better you will see the lbs melt.  Nice to meet you.



kinntj said:


> I'm sick right now and trying to eat right and get my water in.  I'm slacking on exercise because I can barely talk without coughing.  I'm getting lots of rest and taking some over the counter cough meds that usually break this stuff up.



Hi Tammy, I hope you feel better soon.  Get better and then you can kick it into gear.  Happy new year.



jenjolt said:


> My goal for the month is to lose another 10lbs before heading to Disney and be at my lowest weight in the last 6 years!!!!![/COLOR]



Hi Jen, Bio was my favorite class in high school.  Your goal sounds great.  I will have to check out your PTR I love reading the reports.  Glad to have you on the team.  Good luck I bet setting that goal will help you stick to it.



tmfranlk said:


> Hi my name is Tia, I'm 34, a stay at home/homeschooling mom and in-home child care provider



Wow and I thought I had alot to get done in one day.  You must be superwomen.  Nice to meet you tia.  Good luck with the challenge.  Glad to have you on our team.



yanni2 said:


> Last year I managed to lose about 35 pounds with half hearted exercise and eating habits (I would do really well for a while and then just stop).  I'm just happy I have maintained most of the loss



Well I would say only putting in the half hearted effort you did really good.  Its a new year and having the goal of getting fit for your cruise will help.  That sounds like it will be an amazing trip.  Its on my bucket list to do someday.  We live on the other side of the country so its not the easiest trip to take.

Well I am ready to get started tomorrow!!!!  Happy New Year everyone.


----------



## dis-happy

Hi Y'all,

I might have a hard time keeping up with you online this week because I'm going to Disney!!  Yay!

So my goal is to try and lose something this week.  Lots of walking is good, but all the yummy things to eat there usually leave me at a break even point. So we'll see!  Maybe if I ride Space Mountain enough times I can kill my appetite for a day or two.

I'm a homeschooling mom of 4 (with one in college and one in diapers).  It's time to get rid of my post-pg baby fat so this challenge is the perfect challenge for me! 

Looking forward to getting to know everyone better.  Waving to keenercam on our team----hello, my HH friend!

Go Team Mickey!!!


----------



## tmfranlk

I like the way you broke out your goals, Michelle, so I thought I'd go back and make mine a little more concrete.

My goal for this week:
Drink my water, exercise everyday, get at least 4 days of HH veggies

My goal for month:
Meet my water goal every day, eat 3 meals each day (I've got into a _terrible_ slump of missing meals - not a good thing while nursing - especially when I "make up for it" with terrible snacking - bad choices, excessive, etc)

My goal for this challenge:
I want to get back to my prepregnancy weight by the end of the challenge. Not too much of a loss, but doable safely for me and Miss Deva (pronounced Day-vuh, btw).


----------



## disneymom2one

Hi everyone.

I'm MB.  I'm 41.  My husband and I have been married 17 years and are both college math professors at a small college in a Florida beach town (not near Disney).  We have a 15 year old daughter who is the joy of our lives.  Hann is my hero. Born with a multitude of issues and on the autism spectrum, she continues to make huge strides and we couldn't be prouder of her.  She's a freshman in high school, taking mostly advanced classes.  She still has tremendous struggles and probably always will.  WDW is the one place that brings her a tremendous amount of peace and so we get there (or to the other DVC resorts) about three times a year.  It's our happy place and I love what it does for her.

As for me, I weighed about 260 pounds just a couple of years ago.  I began an effort to take it off and got very serious about it about eight months ago.  Today, I'm extremely happy to say I weigh 175.  

Here's a picture from Disney last Christmas





And here's how I looked at Disney just about two weeks ago.





I hope I did this right - never posted pics to the Dis.  

Anyway, that's me.

Goals:
For this week:  To get my mojo back.  I've hit a place where I'm not done yet but the results aren't going to be as dramatic.  175 may seem like a lot but for me, it's the best I've weighed in at least 16 years.  I can't seem  to get motivated.

For the month - to eat fruit. I don't.  I should.

For the challenge - to get to 157 - the upper end of my goal weight.  And to post more - I get very busy with work and Hann and I just lose track of everything.  This is our calm before the storm and once the semester starts, I'll be crazy busy until spring break in about three months.

MB


----------



## kathmzh

Good morning and Happy New Year everyone! I'm Kath, 45 years old, have struggled with an extra 20 to 30 lbs my whole adult life....and I will admit it, I don't like to exercise! I do it, I like the results, but when I'm in it, I hate it. there, I said it! So my goal, in addition to losing the weight and eating better, is to find a way to enjoy exercise by changing things up a little. Can't wait to make this happen!


----------



## KristiMc

Happy New Year!!

I think I introduced already - but I will add on.  I am Kristi, 39 (40 in February) SAHM of 2 boys 9 & 6.  I have been very busy the last 2 years as PTO treasurer which I enjoy doing.  My wonderful husband Steve has been doing WW with me since August and I have lost 34 pounds!

This past Biggest Looser challenge was my first and I was the overall winner!  So I plan to keep doing well and spur Team Mickey to a win for the spring.

Goals:
This week: Get back to tracking.  I have been bad these past 2 weeks and I need to get back on plan.

This month: Exercise more!

Challenge: Just continue what I have been doing since August and lose.  I have another 40 pounds to go to - so just keep chugging.


----------



## cclovesdis

Morning Everyone!

I sent Tracey my weight and unlike the previous years, I gained over the holiday. It's okay though. I'll get it off quickly. It'll be the next 30 pounds that will be harder to lose. 

Not sure what is on the dinner menu tonight. Breakfast and lunch are all set, but dinner tends to be up in the air for too long. My parents are notorious for having one of the stop at the grocery store after work for that night's dinner. I prefer to plan ahead. 

My sister is coming by any minute so I better go. I also need to eat breakfast and start drinking my water for the day.

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## maslex

*QOTD 1/1/11 Saturday--two parts
1. Introduce yourself, if you haven't done so yet. 
2. Do you have a goal for this week, this month, this challenge? *

Happy New Year!!!

My name is Pam.  I'm 39yrs old.  I've been a school bus driver for the past 9 years.  I've been married for 17yrs and have two boys (13 & 15)  I've been overweight most of my life.

My goal for this week?... will be to get some kind of exercise in every day.  Sadly, I'm one of those people who have a LARGE amount of weight to lose so even going for a walk each day is a big deal for me.  But I'm dedicated to get SOMETHING in every day this week.  Whether it's going for a walk around the track or doing one of my many exercise tapes.

My goal for this month?...I am a water drinker to begin with but I need to get in more each day.  

My goal for this challenge?...I would like to lose 30lbs.

I have never done any of these WISH challenges so it might take me a little while to get used to how everything works.  I hope to get to know a lot of people and learn a lot!!!


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

disneymom2one said:


> As for me, I weighed about 260 pounds just a couple of years ago.  I began an effort to take it off and got very serious about it about eight months ago.  Today, I'm extremely happy to say I weigh 175.



Hi MB.  You have done amazing so far.  Great Job.  Keep up the hard work.  Your pics look wonderful.



kathmzh said:


> I don't like to exercise! I do it, I like the results, but when I'm in it, I hate it. there, I said it! So my goal, in addition to losing the weight and eating better, is to find a way to enjoy exercise by changing things up a little. Can't wait to make this happen!



Hi Kath.  I guess its true what they say....no pain, no gain.  You might not like it but at least your out there doing it.  Good for you



KristiMc said:


> I am Kristi, 39 (40 in February) SAHM of 2 boys 9 & 6.  I have been very busy the last 2 years as PTO treasurer which I enjoy doing.



Hi Kristi. I must say you have my dream job.  How nice that you can be home for your boys but stay busy being involved in their school too.  Im glad you enjoy it.  Great job on winning the last challenge.  Glad to have you on our team.


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

Rose&Mike said:


> *QOTD 1/1/11 Saturday--two parts
> 1. Introduce yourself, if you haven't done so yet.
> 2. Do you have a goal for this week, this month, this challenge? *



1. I think I already did this yesterday but heres a recap.  

My name is Lindsay.  I am married with 2 boys ages 3 and 6.  I work full time as a practice manager of a pediatric practice.  This is my 3rd challenge.  Lost 35lbs to date.  Running the princess half in feb 2011, hope to loose at least 15 by then (which is only 8 wks away).  I still have a total of 25lbs yet to loose.

2.

week- follow the HH. drink my water, exercise (run 3x) and weights/toning,    and eating my veggies(this is the hardest for me).

month- Stay OP...no more excuses. 

challenge- I would love to be at my goal weight by the end of the challenge which would mean a loss of 25lbs.  I would like to start off the summer looking and feeling my best..  This challenge I am also hoping to complete my goal of running my first half marathon.


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

Hello TEAM MICKEY!  Its been slow on here so far today so I am assuming everyone is still sleeping.  I would have been except my boys dont know what "staying up late, and sleeping in" means. 

I must say I really enjoyed dick clarks rockin eve last night.  The backstreet boys and New kids on the block were my favorite.  I felt like I was back in highschool again.  Its amazing I still new all the words to there songs but I cant remember what I did a few days ago.

I need to get started on drinking my water.  I am going to run 6 miles shortly.  We are also going to my nanas for dinner but I am not a fan of pork and sauerkraut so I wont eat much.  She also serves a bunch of veggies so that will be great for hitting my veggie goal today.

BBL


----------



## RayaniFoxmur

Good morning team Mickey!  I'm Liz, I'm 28 years old and I have quite a chunk of weight to lose!

For this challenge, I'm hoping to lose 50 pounds.  I have 200 pounds to lose so 50 pounds will help so much.  I'm having so much problems staying motivated after losing an initial 70 pounds, so I'm really hoping this will help put a firecracker back in my butt 

Looking forward to getting to know everyone and cheering everyone on!!


----------



## girlrea

Happy New Year !!!

  Hello my name is Maria. I'm 42 years old. I've been married for 22 years, and we have a 15year old dd. I have been overweight all my life. In 2003 I lost 52 lbs, sadly to say I put them back on and found some more. My job consist of  so i'm sitting in my behind and not moving around much.

  My goals for this week is to drink my water, drop the sodas, 30 min of exercise each day and to eat more fruits and veg. 

   My goal for the month is to stick with it, if I make it thru the first month I can do it.

   My goals for this challenge is to lose 35 lbs, and get healthy.

Girlrea


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

maslex said:


> My goal for this week?... will be to get some kind of exercise in every day.  Sadly, I'm one of those people who have a LARGE amount of weight to lose so even going for a walk each day is a big deal for me.  But I'm dedicated to get SOMETHING in every day this week.  Whether it's going for a walk around the track or doing one of my many exercise tapes.



Hi Pam.  Hey a walk in the park or even around your house is a start.  If you stick to it you will be amazed by what you can do at the end of this challenge.  Start small and dont over do it.  I look forward to getting to know you too.  You will do fine!



RayaniFoxmur said:


> For this challenge, I'm hoping to lose 50 pounds.  I have 200 pounds to lose so 50 pounds will help so much.  I'm having so much problems staying motivated after losing an initial 70 pounds, so I'm really hoping this will help put a firecracker back in my butt



Hey Liz.  You came to the right place.  These challenges keep you motivated and accountable.  Loosing 70lbs already is amazing.  You can do it.  We are all here for you.


----------



## jenjolt

mommyof2Pirates said:


> Hello TEAM MICKEY!  Its been slow on here so far today so I am assuming everyone is still sleeping.  I would have been except my boys dont know what "staying up late, and sleeping in" means.
> 
> I must say I really enjoyed dick clarks rockin eve last night.  The backstreet boys and New kids on the block were my favorite.  I felt like I was back in highschool again.  Its amazing I still new all the words to there songs but I cant remember what I did a few days ago.
> 
> I need to get started on drinking my water.  I am going to run 6 miles shortly.  We are also going to my nanas for dinner but I am not a fan of pork and sauerkraut so I wont eat much.  She also serves a bunch of veggies so that will be great for hitting my veggie goal today.
> 
> BBL



I got all giddy inside when I saw the Backstreet Boys and NKOTB perform took me straight back to high school too LOL!!! I was singing right along and got a lot of weird looks from the rest of the people in the room!!!!! But it was a great moment LOL

Well the workout clothes are on, now to just get myself up and do the DVD (I'm a big fan of Leslie Sansone and I own like 8 of her DVDs LOL) Did Jillian Michaels Shred last night and that woman can make you work and work hard!!!! 

Water drinking has begun also, stocked up on my Vitamin Water Zero at WalMart also!!!

Another goal I have for the week is to journal!! I'm terrible at doing that and really should keep track of what I'm eating!


----------



## princesslvr

Happy New Year Team Mickey!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I haven't had a chance to introduce myself--I'm Veronica, 39 (turning 40 in October) I have one daughter who is almost 6. I'm ready to get healthy and be an active and fun Mommy who isn't hiding from bathing suits and swimming pools or cameras because I'm embarassed of how I look. I couldn't think of a better way than with my DIS and disney obsessed members here. I want to look at our next set of vacation photos and say what a cute picture, not OMG I can't believe you took that pic, lol.  So that means 35lbs to lose for me to be at my healthy weight. I know it may seem self centered, but I'm just being honest. I want to be healthier and live a long and happy life with my family and I really do want her to have a solid foundation in healthy eating, exercise and a balanced life.


----------



## Rose&Mike

Team Mickey--totally forgot--

If you have a goal for the challenge, please pm that to Tracey along with your weight. 

Example--my goal for the challenge is xx pounds. When Tracey reports goals progress each week, it will be reported in percentages, so no one will actually know how many pounds you lost unless you tell them. 

I believe that you can change your goal during the challenge by pm'ing Tracey.

Tracey--So sorry I didn't remind everyone earlier, hope this doesn't create too much extra work.

I'll be back later with replies.


----------



## The Mystery Machine

I did not introduce myself so here goes.

My name is Jeannine and I am 45. I have 2 dd's 19 and 14. My DH has a dd from a previous relationship and she is 25 and has 3 children, making us grandparents. I have been married for 20yrs this past Dec.

Right now I am a SAHM however this is going to change this yr. It is time for me to get out and start my next life. Very scary but very excited. 

My short term goals are to menu plan. It is my biggest issue. Meals and snacks are something we dread planning and cooking. It is terrible. We all have reflux so cooking blandly really, really, really sucks. I have got to find a happy medium somewhere.

I am also going to food journal. 

My end goals for the yr are to lose 15lbs, start exercising, have menus and snacks planned.


----------



## KSH

Hello Team!

I'm excited to be getting started today!  Hearing about all the success so many of you have had doing this before is very motivating.  I've been reading my WW materials trying to understand the new plan.  I've already logged my breakfast and started drinking my water for the day too. It has been a long time since I tracked what I ate, so I know this will be good.  And so far the new WW plan seems very doable, especially now that fruits and veggies are free! I've also been thinking about goals. So my goals are...

This week:  track my food and stay within my WW points, do each of the Healthy Habits every day, and see a loss on the scale - any loss will be fine.  I'll be happy even if it is just .2!!

This month:  learn the new WW plan, stay on track during a couple of overnight trips I have planned, lose 5 pounds.

This challenge:  lose 20 pounds and beat my time from last year in the half marathon I'm doing in March.

Hope you all have a wonderful New Year's Day! 

Karen


----------



## janmadre

Happy New Year, all!
I'm Jan, janmadre on the boards. 
My goal? For today, it's to behave myself with my eating, exercise and that dreadful water. For the week, it's to do every healthy challenge every day. And for the month, it's to have lost an averagel of two pounds per week. 
Good luck to all!


----------



## janmadre

Already messed up - left off a goal on my previous post. My goal for the challenge is to lose a total of 44 pounds and have gotten into a habit of walking at least 5 days every week.


----------



## tggrrstarr

Rose&Mike said:


> *QOTD 1/1/11 Saturday--two parts
> 1. Introduce yourself, if you haven't done so yet.
> 2. Do you have a goal for this week, this month, this challenge? *
> 
> Sometimes setting goals is a little overwhelming. I found this article on sparkpeople which talks about the importance of setting goals.
> http://www.sparkpeople.com/resource/motivation_articles.asp?id=103



I'm Kelli. I will be 34 in a few days and I have been married 5 years to my amazing husband. We don't have any kids, just two very spoiled pets.  Our dog Jazz is almost 14 and still doing great, especially now that we added Boo to the house. Boo is our 10 month kitten who I'm sure you will hear more about!

I have lost 52 pounds so far, putting me just over half way to my goal. I would like to reach about 137, hopefully by July. My Disney trip is the last week of January and I plan on eating anything I want!  It will be my reward for how well I've done, but January 30th it's back to business. 

My goal for the week is to drink my water and hopefully lose 2 pounds. 
My goal for the month is to break even, lol. 
My goal for the challenge is to lose 35 pounds, wow trip factored in. 




jenjolt said:


> QOTD: Hi Team Mickey!! My name is Jen and I'm a High School Biology Teacher!!!!  This is my 2nd WISH challenge although I'm sad to say I didn't stick through with the other one but my goal this time is to follow through with this one no matter what!!!! My goal for this week is to do all of the Healthy Habits everyday. My goal for the month is to lose another 10lbs before heading to Disney and be at my lowest weight in the last 6 years!!!!!



Welcome!  We will be at WDW for some of the same days!



disneymom2one said:


> Hi everyone.
> 
> I'm MB.  I'm 41.  My husband and I have been married 17 years and are both college math professors at a small college in a Florida beach town (not near Disney).  We have a 15 year old daughter who is the joy of our lives.  Hann is my hero. Born with a multitude of issues and on the autism spectrum, she continues to make huge strides and we couldn't be prouder of her.  She's a freshman in high school, taking mostly advanced classes.  She still has tremendous struggles and probably always will.  WDW is the one place that brings her a tremendous amount of peace and so we get there (or to the other DVC resorts) about three times a year.  It's our happy place and I love what it does for her.
> 
> [/URL]



My youngest brother has very similar issues, he just graduated high school at 21 and is doing great!  He loves Disney but has never been. This upcoming trip will be his first time and his graduation present. It's all about him!  We are really looking forward to it.


----------



## Rose&Mike

KSH said:


> So excited to be in this challenge!  This is my first one.  My name is Karen and I'm 47.  Married 20 years, no kids - just dogs!  I've joined Weight Watchers off and on over the years and rejoined this morning for what I hope is the last time!  As I get older health issues are my main motivator for getting the weight off for good.  I've done pretty well on the exercise side of the equation, I run/walk (love to do 5ks, some 10ks and half marathons) and I do fitness boot camp in the park.  Just need to get the eating side figured out!
> 
> Karen


Hi Karen! Which half marathons have you done? I look at the eating as a process. I know I cant fix everything overnight, so it sometimes helps to pick one or two things to work on a time. So one week I might work on getting more whole grains, one week getting more variety of vegetables.



kinntj said:


> I'm Tammy, 40 years old and promised myself more health during this decade.  Some of my family members have been diagnosed with diabetes (adult onset) during this time.  I want to do everything in my power to prevent it.  I'm married with 2 children (6 and 8).
> I'm sick right now and trying to eat right and get my water in.  I'm slacking on exercise because I can barely talk without coughing.  I'm getting lots of rest and taking some over the counter cough meds that usually break this stuff up.
> 
> Don't worry, I'm competitive and won't let my team down.  I will still get in my exercise next week, even if I have to crawl.


Preventing diabetes is a great reason to get healthy! Hope you are feeling better soon!



jenjolt said:


> QOTD: Hi Team Mickey!! My name is Jen and I'm a High School Biology Teacher!!!!  This is my 2nd WISH challenge although I'm sad to say I didn't stick through with the other one but my goal this time is to follow through with this one no matter what!!!! My goal for this week is to do all of the Healthy Habits everyday. My goal for the month is to lose another 10lbs before heading to Disney and be at my lowest weight in the last 6 years!!!!!


Great goals!
Hi CC!!!

Hi Tia! Congatulations! I think you have a good focus for this challenge!


yanni2 said:


> My goal for this week:
> Drink my water, exercise 30 minutes a day, eat smart
> 
> My goal for month:
> To lose 10 pounds would be awesome
> 
> My goal for this challenge:
> My goal is to lose 50 pounds by the end of June when we go on our Alaskan cruise.  I think that is a little past the completion of the challenge, but we shall see I guess.
> 
> Michelle


Great goals Michelle! Congrats on the 35 pounds!



Applemomma said:


> I'll get a jump start on the QOTD!
> 
> Hello everyone! My name is Dawn, but I see there is another "Dawn" on here so I'll just stick with Applemomma to avoid confusion . This is my first time trying WISH but I've got high hopes! I'm not overly concerned about my weight (in fact as of right now I have NO idea what it actually is....might get a scare when I weigh in) but I'd really just like to get rid of the spare tire that's clung tight to my middle! That and I am starting to have back pain so I'd really like to strengthen my core muscles. Not to meant more energy would always be nice!
> 
> My goal for this week is to do all the Healthy Habits!
> 
> Beyond that I'm trying to not set myself up for disappointment! Done that before...not going there again.....
> 
> Looking forward to it!


Oh, the belly fat. It was the last thing to really budge on me. I strongly encourage everyone to do measurements so that you can see each month that you really are losing inches, even if it doesnt feel like it sometimes! I started working on core this spring and it has made such a difference.



dis-happy said:


> Hi Y'all,
> 
> I might have a hard time keeping up with you online this week because I'm going to Disney!!  Yay!
> 
> Go Team Mickey!!!


Have a great trip!!!!



tmfranlk said:


> I like the way you broke out your goals, Michelle, so I thought I'd go back and make mine a little more concrete.
> 
> My goal for this week:
> Drink my water, exercise everyday, get at least 4 days of HH veggies
> 
> My goal for month:
> Meet my water goal every day, eat 3 meals each day (I've got into a _terrible_ slump of missing meals - not a good thing while nursing - especially when I "make up for it" with terrible snacking - bad choices, excessive, etc)
> 
> My goal for this challenge:
> I want to get back to my prepregnancy weight by the end of the challenge. Not too much of a loss, but doable safely for me and Miss Deva (pronounced Day-vuh, btw).


Good job breaking your goals down! And I think eating three meals a day is a goal we all should have. Since I have gotten serious about my health, I do not skip breakfast. I might not eat a lotsome days just a hardboiled egg and a banana, but I eat breakfast everyday.

*MB*Thanks for sharing your pictures!!! You look great and you have done so well!!!!




kathmzh said:


> Good morning and Happy New Year everyone! I'm Kath, 45 years old, have struggled with an extra 20 to 30 lbs my whole adult life....and I will admit it, I don't like to exercise! I do it, I like the results, but when I'm in it, I hate it. there, I said it! So my goal, in addition to losing the weight and eating better, is to find a way to enjoy exercise by changing things up a little. Can't wait to make this happen!


I dont always like to exercise, but I try to remember I am always happy when Im done! Have you tried any videos or a class? I schedule my exercise for the week, and then if I have a scheduled day, and I dont want to go, I make myself do at least 5 minutes and if after 5 minutes I am still not feeling it, then I can quit. Usually getting started is the hardest part!  



KristiMc said:


> Happy New Year!!
> This past Biggest Looser challenge was my first and I was the overall winner!  So I plan to keep doing well and spur Team Mickey to a win for the spring.
> 
> Goals:
> This week: Get back to tracking.  I have been bad these past 2 weeks and I need to get back on plan.
> 
> This month: Exercise more!
> 
> Challenge: Just continue what I have been doing since August and lose.  I have another 40 pounds to go to - so just keep chugging.


Woohoo!   Congrats again Kristi. Thanks for reminding us that even if we get off track for a week or so that we can get back on track!



maslex said:


> *
> My goal for this week?... will be to get some kind of exercise in every day.  Sadly, I'm one of those people who have a LARGE amount of weight to lose so even going for a walk each day is a big deal for me.  But I'm dedicated to get SOMETHING in every day this week.  Whether it's going for a walk around the track or doing one of my many exercise tapes.
> 
> My goal for this month?...I am a water drinker to begin with but I need to get in more each day.
> 
> My goal for this challenge?...I would like to lose 30lbs.
> 
> I have never done any of these WISH challenges so it might take me a little while to get used to how everything works.  I hope to get to know a lot of people and learn a lot!!!*


*
Thats a great goal! Getting some form of exercise in every day is fantastic!



mommyof2Pirates said:



			challenge- I would love to be at my goal weight by the end of the challenge which would mean a loss of 25lbs.  I would like to start off the summer looking and feeling my best..  This challenge I am also hoping to complete my goal of running my first half marathon.
		
Click to expand...

No hoping to complete the half Lindsay, only doing! You can do it! Hope you had a great run today!



RayaniFoxmur said:



			Good morning team Mickey!  I'm Liz, I'm 28 years old and I have quite a chunk of weight to lose!

For this challenge, I'm hoping to lose 50 pounds.  I have 200 pounds to lose so 50 pounds will help so much.  I'm having so much problems staying motivated after losing an initial 70 pounds, so I'm really hoping this will help put a firecracker back in my butt 

Looking forward to getting to know everyone and cheering everyone on!!
		
Click to expand...

70 pounds is great! Cant wait to celebrate the next milestone with you!



girlrea said:



			Happy New Year !!!

  Hello my name is Maria. I'm 42 years old. I've been married for 22 years, and we have a 15year old dd. I have been overweight all my life. In 2003 I lost 52 lbs, sadly to say I put them back on and found some more. My job consist of  so i'm sitting in my behind and not moving around much.

  My goals for this week is to drink my water, drop the sodas, 30 min of exercise each day and to eat more fruits and veg. 

   My goal for the month is to stick with it, if I make it thru the first month I can do it.

   My goals for this challenge is to lose 35 lbs, and get healthy.

Girlrea
		
Click to expand...

Sticking with it is a great goal! Checking it and letting everyone know whats going on really helps me stay on track!



jenjolt said:



			Well the workout clothes are on, now to just get myself up and do the DVD (I'm a big fan of Leslie Sansone and I own like 8 of her DVDs LOL) Did Jillian Michaels Shred last night and that woman can make you work and work hard!!!! 

Water drinking has begun also, stocked up on my Vitamin Water Zero at WalMart also!!!

Another goal I have for the week is to journal!! I'm terrible at doing that and really should keep track of what I'm eating!
		
Click to expand...

Have a great workout!



princesslvr said:



			Happy New Year Team Mickey!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I haven't had a chance to introduce myself--I'm Veronica, 39 (turning 40 in October) I have one daughter who is almost 6. I'm ready to get healthy and be an active and fun Mommy who isn't hiding from bathing suits and swimming pools or cameras because I'm embarassed of how I look. I couldn't think of a better way than with my DIS and disney obsessed members here. I want to look at our next set of vacation photos and say what a cute picture, not OMG I can't believe you took that pic, lol.  So that means 35lbs to lose for me to be at my healthy weight. I know it may seem self centered, but I'm just being honest. I want to be healthier and live a long and happy life with my family and I really do want her to have a solid foundation in healthy eating, exercise and a balanced life.
		
Click to expand...

That does not sound self-centered at all. A lot of us have said the same things. I want to go around my house and put away the fat pictures of myself, but that would mean putting away pictures of my son as well since he is in the pictures. It is a really wonderful thing to have pictures that you feel good about it, because you feel good that you are taking care of yourself.



The Mystery Machine said:



			I did not introduce myself so here goes.

Right now I am a SAHM however this is going to change this yr. It is time for me to get out and start my next life. Very scary but very excited. 

My short term goals are to menu plan. It is my biggest issue. Meals and snacks are something we dread planning and cooking. It is terrible. We all have reflux so cooking blandly really, really, really sucks. I have got to find a happy medium somewhere.

I am also going to food journal. 

My end goals for the yr are to lose 15lbs, start exercising, have menus and snacks planned.
		
Click to expand...

I was TERRIFIED when I went back to work last year. And menu planning is hard for me. We do great cooking at home when we plan, terrible when we dont.



KSH said:



			Hello Team!

This week:  track my food and stay within my WW points, do each of the Healthy Habits every day, and see a loss on the scale - any loss will be fine.  I'll be happy even if it is just .2!!

This month:  learn the new WW plan, stay on track during a couple of overnight trips I have planned, lose 5 pounds.

This challenge:  lose 20 pounds and beat my time from last year in the half marathon I'm doing in March.

Hope you all have a wonderful New Year's Day! 

Karen
		
Click to expand...

Thats a great attitude! A loss is a loss is a loss. What ½ are you running?*


----------



## Rose&Mike

janmadre said:


> Already messed up - left off a goal on my previous post. My goal for the challenge is to lose a total of 44 pounds and have gotten into a habit of walking at least 5 days every week.


Great goals--and you did not mess up! You just forgot!



tggrrstarr said:


> I'm Kelli. I will be 34 in a few days and I have been married 5 years to my amazing husband. We don't have any kids, just two very spoiled pets.  Our dog Jazz is almost 14 and still doing great, especially now that we added Boo to the house. Boo is our 10 month kitten who I'm sure you will hear more about!
> 
> I have lost 52 pounds so far, putting me just over half way to my goal. I would like to reach about 137, hopefully by July. My Disney trip is the last week of January and I plan on eating anything I want!  It will be my reward for how well I've done, but January 30th it's back to business.
> 
> My goal for the week is to drink my water and hopefully lose 2 pounds.
> My goal for the month is to break even, lol.
> My goal for the challenge is to lose 35 pounds, wow trip factored in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome!  We will be at WDW for some of the same days!
> 
> 
> 
> My youngest brother has very similar issues, he just graduated high school at 21 and is doing great!  He loves Disney but has never been. This upcoming trip will be his first time and his graduation present. It's all about him!  We are really looking forward to it.


Hi Kelli! Your trip sounds like it will be so special!


----------



## tggrrstarr

KristiMc said:


> Happy New Year!!
> 
> This past Biggest Looser challenge was my first and I was the overall winner!  So I plan to keep doing well and spur Team Mickey to a win for the spring.
> 
> Challenge: Just continue what I have been doing since August and lose.  I have another 40 pounds to go to - so just keep chugging.



We are gonna kick butt!  You can totally do it! 



cclovesdis said:


> Morning Everyone!
> 
> Breakfast and lunch are all set, but dinner tends to be up in the air for too long. My parents are notorious for having one of the stop at the grocery store after work for that night's dinner. I prefer to plan ahead.
> !



Thats totally me!   I am awful at planning dinners, but I am getting much better. 



maslex said:


> My goal for this week?... will be to get some kind of exercise in every day.  Sadly, I'm one of those people who have a LARGE amount of weight to lose so even going for a walk each day is a big deal for me.  But I'm dedicated to get SOMETHING in every day this week.  Whether it's going for a walk around the track or doing one of my many exercise tapes.
> !!!



That's how I felt when I first started. I just went a little bit each day and added more when I felt I could. I was up to a mile in about a month. It gets much easier!



mommyof2Pirates said:


> week- follow the HH. drink my water, exercise (run 3x) and weights/toning,     and eating my veggies(this is the hardest for me).



Veggies- not so hard. 3 servings?  Much harder.  Some days I can, but every day?  Need to work on it, lol. 



mommyof2Pirates said:


> Hello TEAM MICKEY!  Its been slow on here so far today so I am assuming everyone is still sleeping.  I would have been except my boys dont know what "staying up late, and sleeping in" means.
> BBL



That's funny. That was my yesterday. But exchange boys for kitten for me.  I don't think she likes "sleeping in". 

Wow, I made it through multi quoting on the iPad!  
Last night was soooo much fun. 56 degrees turned out to be perfect for tubing and iceskating. They said as long as it wasn't 70* it all would be running.  I used to take figure skating lessons when I was younger, but I haven't been for over 10 years. It was so great to get back on the ice!  I even burned some calories doing it.


----------



## tigger813

Hi all!

Time to introduce myself!

I'm Tracey and I'm 40 years old. I am a wife to Brian (doconeill) and Mom to Ashleigh and Elizabeth. I am also a licensed massage therapist and soon to be wellness coach and Herbalife consultant. I am also your weightkeeper!

This is my 4th challenge ( I think). I have done well over the last year on the challenges. In 2 years of my weightloss journey I have lost about 55 pounds (give or take a few due to the holidays). Last challenge I reached my goal! Though I am setting a new goal for myself as I get rid of the holiday pounds. 

You will hear some refer to me as the Energizer bunny as once I get working out I can't stop! I use the elliptical and do Walk Away the Pounds and Biggest Loser workouts. I also just got the EA Sports Active 2 workout for Christmas and plan on starting it tomorrow.

I recently won the weight loss challenge at my local wellness center losing 16.2 pounds in 12 weeks and 15.5 inches! 10.2% of my body weight. $250 a few days before Christmas was quite nice! The leader of the wellness center has approached me about becoming a wellness coach so I will start that later in the week. 

We just went on a family trip to Disney a month ago and I already miss it! Our next planned Disney trip is the PCC3.0 in June 2012. Gotta get saving for that starting now!

Back to check on more weigh ins! We're over 52 right now! Keep 'em coming!

TTFN


----------



## Rose&Mike

I never answered the QOTD.

I am Rose, 43, married, with a 19yo college sophomore. He goes to school 500 miles away. It's been a huge adjustment becoming empty nesters, but I think we are getting the hang of it.

Fall of 09 I went back to work and I currently work part-time for a non-profit as the development admin. I really like my job. It is very flexible and I am learning so much. This year we begin beta testing some new software, so that is going to be interesting!

I have struggled with weight and eating for as long as I can remember. Even when I was thin, I thought I was fat. I am hoping I have finally broken through the weight barrier, and will keep it off for good this time. I have found that weight, and food, and health are all so tied up to everything in life. Like how I handle meal planning ties back into a messy house, ties back into general disorganization. I don't know if that makes sense--it's something that is still floating around in my brain. 

I also had a very minor health scare last spring--I was diagnosed with an irregular heartbeat--it's very manageable, and as long as I take care of myself it is no big deal--but it really was a kick in the pants. I pretty much eliminated caffeine from my diet, have to watch the stress and have to be careful about which medications I take. Really no big deal, but very scary none the less. 


I joined BL last January. Here is what I looked like on our wdw trip last December:





I went to maintain in September. I still would like to lose, maybe 5 more pounds, but I am going to stay a maintainer, because I really am ok if this is where I stay. Here's a picture from our trip this December:





I like to "process" things, so you will probably know more about me than you want to. 

Goal for this week: plan my meals for the week, start 8 minute meditation (again!)

this month: stick with 8 minute meditation, make my exercise goal for the month (which I still have to set!)

this challenge: stick with 8 minute meditation daily!, 10 full pushups (I have had this goal for a while and just can't get 10 good ones in!), to see 139--don't know if I can maintain there, but I would like to see it!!!

Welcome to everyone! I hope you get as much out of the challenge as I have!


----------



## ReAnSt

Hi my name is Becky.  I am 28 and live in PA.  I have struggled with weight my whole life.  I did a few of these challenges a few years ago.  I lost a large amount of weight a few years ago and was training for a half marathon.  I managed to break my foot in 2008 and was not allowed to put weight on it for almost 4 months.  So it was about 6-8 months before I could walk without limping, etc.  

It totally threw me for a loop and I started to gain.  Part of the gain was caused by a huge cyst which I ended up having removed this past summer.  It was about the size of a watermelon and they removed 2 1/2 gallons of fluid from it.  I am very lucky as it was not cancerous and they were able to remove it with 5 small incisions rather then 1 large.  I am hoping for a clean bill of health as I just had a follow up ultrasound a few days and there had been an issue on a previous one a few months ago.

My goals are to drink 6-8 glasses of water each day.  Reduce soda consumption to cutting it out of diet.  Exercise 30 minutes at least 3 days a week to start.  Eat at least 3 servings of fruits/veggies each day.  Cut out/reduce junk food.  I want to weigh 200 pounds for my cruise at the end of April.

Remember this is a journey and not a race, take each day as it comes.  If you mess up hop right back on board making healthy choices.  I look forward to getting to know all of you.


----------



## KristiMc

What a great team we have!  It's so motivating reading everyone's stories.  

Kelli - I see you are in Shaker Heights - I live in Twinsburg.

Rose - You look great - way to go.  

I need to bring a notepad with me to the computer to keep track of everyone so I can respond.

Off to take the Christmas tree down and watch the HGTV Dream Home show.

Kristi


----------



## BELLE1109

Hi All!
I'm Reilly.  I'm an HR manager for a biotech company in Boston. I'm 26 and have been happily married to my DH for 2 years.  We have 2 dogs no kids (although I* consider them my kids lol) My ultimate goal is to lose 30 lbs and to do the princess 1/2 next year
My goal for this week is to follow the HHs for the week.  3 servings of veggies, 6 bottles of water and 20 mins of exercise per day.


----------



## liesel

Hi everyone!  My name is Lisa, I am 35, married for 13 years and a SAHM with two kids, 9 and 5.  In my former (and will be again someday) life I went to culinary school and worked as a cook.  So obivously I like food.  Most of my weight gain occured the year after I finished college.  Transitioning to a desk job and fast food lunches with coworkers was not good for me.  I have always thought of myself as fat.  However, I recently looked at some pictures of myself from high school and discovered that I wasn't actually fat (my friends tried to tell me this but I didn't believe them).  So I will have to keep in touch with my body image on this journey.  This is my second challenge.  In 2010 I lost 23 pounds, which I keep telling myself is a good number, even though so many did so much better.  I also started thyroid medication in June.  

My goal for the challenge is just 10 pounds, I'm trying to keep it small and more attainable.  My goal for the year is to lose 27 pounds, to make it an even 50.  I am still deciding my fitness goals.  I'd like to try a new class that I haven't done before, like yoga (only done on Wii Fit in the past) or spin.  I would also like to do a 5K this year.  That's all for now, I'll try to catch up with reading and replies later.  Happy New Year!


----------



## Disney Yooper

My name is Vicki.  I'm 49 years old.  I've been married to the most wonderful man for 28 years and we have two beautiful DDs, 25 & 22. I'm at IT Manager overseeing the support of 55,000 computers statewide.  It is a very sedentary job.

Four years ago, I lost 25 pounds just by healthier habits - parking farther from the door, eating breakfast every day, and drinking water.  I lost 12-15 pounds just by replacing my pepsi addiction with water.  I maintained that loss for almost 2 years until I took a promotion which changed my lifestyle totally and I gained every pound back.  

My goal for the month is just to follow the challenges Healthier Habits - drink 48 oz. water, 20 minutes of exercise, and 3 veggies per day.  

My goal for the challenge is to lose 10 pounds.  

My ultimate goal is to lose 30 pounds by the end of the year.  At the same time, I am planning to run the January marathon in 2012.  It will be 1-1/2 months after my 50th birthday.  I want to prove to myself that 50 is just a number.  I start the training for that today as well.


----------



## KSH

Rose&Mike said:


> Hi Karen!
> Thats a great attitude! A loss is a loss is a loss. What ½ are you running?



I'm doing the Publix 1/2 in Atlanta on March 20th.  This is my 5th year in a row, and I did another Atlanta half that was on Thanksgiving for 5 years too, from 2005 - 2009.  This year (I guess technically it is last year now!) they changed the course for that one, eliminated the marathon and added a 5k.  So I just did the 5k this time, may go back to the half next year.   

I've only done 5k's at Disney, a friend and I did the Expedition Everest Challenge the first two years.  I'm still not sure I want to travel and do a longer run! I really like to nap afterward and think that would just feel like wasted time on a trip!

Your success is very impressive!  It is great to hear from others who have been there. Thank you for running this challenge and the advice you share.  I can already tell the support is awesome!


----------



## tggrrstarr

KristiMc said:


> What a great team we have!  It's so motivating reading everyone's stories.
> 
> Kelli - I see you are in Shaker Heights - I live in Twinsburg.
> 
> Kristi



OMG, I don't know how I didn't notice that!  That is really cool.


----------



## Alex&Evan'sMom

Hi!    My name is Ami and I'm 33 years old.  I've been married 14 years to my amazing husband Gary and I have two wonderful boys, Alex(9) and Evan(6).  

I've known for a long time that this weight had to go, but I always had excuses for not starting.  Something was always more important than my health.  Then last year I found out that my 52 year old Dad had a terminal illness brought on by not taking care of himself.  He also has numerous other health problems including diabetes, high blood pressure and high cholesterol due to his size.  My mom is 10 years older and in better shape but still has some issues with her larger size.  I decided for myself and my family(and sticking around for my kids) that it was now or never.  I needed to start when I was still in decent shape.

I started in August and have lost 44 lbs. so far.  I limit myself to a certain amount of calories and make sure I have plenty of fruits and vegetables.  I also work out 3-4 days a week for 1 hour at a time.  I'm a huge fan of Richard Simmons and I love his workouts.  My husband and kids actually work out with me a lot and my boys got me another Richard Simmon's video for Christmas!

I know I've got a ways to go(my goal is 140) so I've got exactly 100 lbs. left.  But I know I can do it this time.  I've been averaging about 2 lbs. a week and hope to keep it up.  I feel so much better and I'm starting to notice muscles I've never had before! 

Finding a supportive group of people is really important to me.  I've tried talking to some friends but they're either not interested or feel threatened by my progress.  It's so nice to find like minded people!  Well, I've yammered on long enough so I guess I'll go for now.  Good luck everyone!


----------



## mstinson14

Hi!      My name is Megan, and I am 14 years old.  I have joined this challenge as I am a tad over 300 pounds, have battled being overweight ever since I can remember and would like to change.  I look forward to accomplishing my goal, I just can't wait to be skinny!!


----------



## tggrrstarr

Alex&Evan'sMom said:


> I started in August and have lost 44 lbs. so far.  I limit myself to a certain amount of calories and make sure I have plenty of fruits and vegetables.  I also work out 3-4 days a week for 1 hour at a time.
> 
> I know I've got a ways to go(my goal is 140) so I've got exactly 100 lbs. left.  But I know I can do it this time.  I've been averaging about 2 lbs. a week and hope to keep it up.  I feel so much better and I'm starting to notice muscles I've never had before!
> 
> Finding a supportive group of people is really important to me.  I've tried talking to some friends but they're either not interested or feel threatened by my progress.  It's so nice to find like minded people!  Well, I've yammered on long enough so I guess I'll go for now.  Good luck everyone!



You are off to a great start!  Looks like our plans and results are very similar. I totally know what you mean about knowing you need to lose but not being ready to act. That is how I was for almost 9 years. It finally clicked this past summer for me. 

And the thing about your friends, ITA!  I have people around me who seem jealous and want to lose, but don't want to put in the effort. Luckily my DH and my coworkers have been incredibly supportive. My family is good too, it helps you to keep going when you get great support. This challenge is perfect for that!


----------



## tigger813

Hi everyone!

I'll be your coach the rest of the week!

I usually post my QOTD the night before as I'm a planner by nature!

QOTD: Sunday, Jan. 2, 2011
This is kind of a sharing information and strategies question as we have a lot of newbies with us:
What types of exercise are you going to do or have been doing that can help others with this challenge?

Answer: As I said in my intro, I get hooked on working out! I use my elliptical several times a week. I try to do 2 miles most mornings. I am also a BL fan and love their workouts including Last Chance Workout and the new Power Walk. I have also used Leslie Sansone's Walk Away the Pounds religiously for the past 18 months. I love the 4 mile walk and any with hand weights. When I first started I used the Wii a lot and will be using it again. I got the EA Sports Active 2 from DH for Christmas and am really looking forward to doing it. I also walk outside whenever I can. Sometimes I walk to my local wellness center though the weather hasn't been helpful lately in that area.

During the last challenge I joined my local wellness center and starting using  protein powder once or twice a day. That really helped me reach my goal weight and win $250 in their fall challenge! I've learned a lot from the classes I attended. Though I'm not doing their challenge I will share the readings from the classes that I took. I will share the username and passwords when the classes start up again next week. I go to the wellness center most mornings for a "healthy breakfast" and have made some great friends there. We started a walking group but when the cold weather hit people stopped going. Hopefully we can get it started again in the spring.

Going to try to workout tomorrow at some point, maybe when I get up. Patriots game is on at 1, I think and I love watching them play.

Done rambling. Hopefully some of what I shared will be helpful. These worked for me and if you need any more information, don't hesitate to ask!!!!

TTFN


----------



## bethbuchall

Hello!  I'm already a day behind...story of my life. 

I'm Beth, and I really need to lose weight.  I'm 46 years old and have been happily married to a wonderful guy for over 22 years.  I have three children--a 19-year old (sophomore in college) son, a 17-year old (senior in high school) daughter, and an 11-year old (6th grade) son.

This is my first Biggest Loser Challenge, but not the first time I've tried to lose weight.  I went to Weight Watchers in September, 2001 and lost a lot of weight in about 10 months.  I regret to say that I have found it all again (plus a bit more).  I haven't successfully stuck with any plan since then.  Hopefully, I have learned from some of my failures and can put it to good use to make the lifestyle changes that I need to now.

Goal for the week: Start making positive changes--getting all my water, eating vegetables and fruits instead of junk, and start exercising.

Goal for the month: Don't give up!


----------



## bethbuchall

mstinson14 said:


> Hi!      My name is Megan, and I am 14 years old.  I have joined this challenge as I am a tad over 300 pounds, have battled being overweight ever since I can remember and would like to change.  I look forward to accomplishing my goal, I just can't wait to be skinny!!



I wish you the best!!!  I know that I wish that I had taken control when I was as young as you are.  I'm sure that you can do it!


----------



## Rose&Mike

Thank you so much Tracey for taking over as coach for the rest of the week. We had a very unexpected family emergency, so I will be in and out for the next several days.


----------



## Cupcaker

Happy new years everyone!  My name is Jeanette.  This is my second BL challenge.  Im 28, about to be 29, newly engaged, full time job, PhD student, cupcake lover.  I have lots going on, Im always super busy, but I have now made me one of my priorities.  Wedding planning is definitely my number one priority right now My journey started last January when I was at my all time highest- 180, and Im barely 5'.  So I plugged away, started eating right, exercising, joined BL, and have lost 55ish pounds so far.  Im so happy to be in the 120s, I havent been here since high school.  I plan on this being my last weight loss journey!  

For this challenge, I would like to lose 10lbs more.  Since I will be getting married this year, having lost the majority of my weight has definitely been a stress reliever.  I will be going on a disney cruise in 18 days and am really looking forward to that.

My goals for this week and month are to get back into the swing of things.  I have taken a few weeks off from the dedication I used to put into my weight loss.

Some advice for those new to this challenge:  do the healthy habits, its so helpful in creating new habits and you get some great rewards from it; losing weight slowly is a good thing! dont get discouraged that others might lose weight quick. everyone's body is different and eventually you will catch up; find exercise that is fun.  many of us dread exercise, but when its fun its much easier to do; journal your food. it helps keep you accountable. there are some great online resources for that and even smart phones have some cool apps.  I use calorie counter on my android.

Im looking foward to sharing this journey will all of you and getting to know you all better!

Jeanette


----------



## Cupcaker

Rose&Mike said:


> Thank you so much Tracey for taking over as coach for the rest of the week. We had a very unexpected family emergency, so I will be in and out for the next several days.



Rose I hope everything isnt too serious.  Let me know if you need help with anything too.


----------



## cclovesdis

Evening!

No nap today-and I'm excited about that! I slept for almost 12 hours last night and I don't like to sleep too much. I am getting tired though.

I've really enjoyed reading everyone's goals. I know for me, it helps so much to write it out on paper, the DIS, etc. It holds me more accountable. I journaled again today! I ate 33 points, so 4 of my weeklies. I am very proud of myself. I feel like I am regaining some control over my eating. I am not so proud of my emotional eating.

Tomorrow should be a fairly relaxing day. I do need to clean up my bedroom and the living room. There is still stuff lying around from Christmas. 

Have a great day tomorrow everyone!

 Rose.


----------



## jenjolt

> QOTD: Sunday, Jan. 2, 2011
> This is kind of a sharing information and strategies question as we have a lot of newbies with us:
> What types of exercise are you going to do or have been doing that can help others with this challenge?



I'm also a huge Leslie Sansone Walk Away The Pounds fan!! I have about 8 of her DVDs and I rotate through them weekly never doing the same workout back to back! I really enjoy her "boosted" walking ones and the ones involving weights! I also sporadically through in Jillian Michaels Shred workout and some of the FIRM DVDs which incoraporate Strength and Cardio together!!!!

I also am thinking of starting to jog with husband in the evenings!!


----------



## disneymom2one

QUOTD:

I'm incredibly simple.  I walk (outside) just about every single day.   When I started, I could barely make it around the block but it did get better.  I generally try to start with a 4 miler in the morning and then usually another 2 to 3 in the afternoon.  I've started semi-jogging for (small) parts of it.  I was a runner many moons ago and am basically dipping my toes into that world again but for now, walking works.  The tough part is just fitting in the time.  I leave my house for the morning one at 3:45 am which is somewhat insane but that's the only real time I have due to our schedules.


----------



## tigger813

I did my first 5K in the Fall and hope to do that one and more this year. I just need to get back in gear. I didn't run the whole thing but was pleased with how I did. I joke with DH about doing the Wine and Dine half if we can squeeze in a trip at that time! 

Time to play Disney Apples to Apples before the kids go to bed!


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

Rose&Mike said:


> Thank you so much Tracey for taking over as coach for the rest of the week. We had a very unexpected family emergency, so I will be in and out for the next several days.



Just got your message rose.  You and your family are in my prayers.  Tracey thanks for hoping in to be our coach if you need me to take any days I would be more than happy to just let me know.

Just wanted to quick check in.

I had a great OP day.  Finishing up my last cup of water, got way more than 20 min of exercise (did a 6 mile run at an 11:50 pace), and got 3 servings of veggies in plus 3 of fruits for a bonus.  I now need to go to bed to keep the late night snacking at bay.

I just wanted to say it seems like we have a great team.  All such unique individuals yet we all have very similar stories.  It will be great to get to know everyone even more and to work together to be healthy.

Good Night!


----------



## Jaelynnandmom

Rose&Mike said:


> *QOTD 1/1/11 Saturday--two parts
> 1. Introduce yourself, if you haven't done so yet.
> 2. Do you have a goal for this week, this month, this challenge? *



Hello! My name is Tiffany, I am a 28 year old SAHM with 3 beautiful girls, one second grader and twin girls who just turned one. I am happily married to the love of my life and we are both trying to get healthy this year so I have support at home. As you can imagine life is pretty crazy in our house right now but it is my mission to keep up with this challenge. 

My goal for the week is to start drinking the recommended amount of water & to start using my elliptical.

My this month goal is to actually keep up with this lifestyle change.

At the end of this challenge I would love to be 30lbs lighter!

I look forward to getting to know all of you


----------



## my3princes

Rose&Mike said:


> *QOTD 1/1/11 Saturday--two parts
> 1. Introduce yourself, if you haven't done so yet.
> 2. Do you have a goal for this week, this month, this challenge? *
> 
> Sometimes setting goals is a little overwhelming. I found this article on sparkpeople which talks about the importance of setting goals.
> http://www.sparkpeople.com/resource/motivation_articles.asp?id=103



Goals.  I joined WW on Wednesday and I'm trying to sort through the new plan.  I hit the grocery store today and stocked up on fruits and veggies.  I managed to forget my points calculator so some things that I picked up turned out to not be good choices.  My old reliable peanut butter is now more points than I'm willing to give up for a tablespoon.  I even have 4 different brands and they are all too high.  Bread, even sandwich thins take a chunk out of my allowence.  It's going to take a few weeks to find my stride.  I also stocked up on water and flavored waters.  so my first goal is to adapt to the dietary changes.  Within a week or two I need to add in regular exercise.  That will prove to be much more challenging as I work 2 jobs and free time is negligable.  I have been relying on home improvement projects to give me activity over the holidays.  I must say that my house is improving even if my body isn't.  DH is onboard too so that will help.  He is signing up for the challenge too, I'm just not sure which team he will be on yet.  I guess we could be on opposite teams.  Ultimately my goal is to lose 22 lbs by the end of this challenge.


----------



## jamesnnick

Hello Team!  I've really enjoyed reading about all of you so far.  Some of you have had such fantastic success already!  I'm Jen--I'm a 34 year old speech therapist.  I'm married to a fantastic guy, and I have a 16 year old stepson, an almost 9 year old son, and a 5 year old daughter.  I joined a BL challenge a while back and did really well, but I got distracted, and I've gotten out of so many of the good habits I worked so hard to develop.

My goals are:  
Add consistent exercise back into my routine (I enjoy using the Wii and walking).  I like the idea of running, but I'm really going to need to work my way up to being able to go any sort of distance.

Fit back into my favorite jeans--I refuse to give these jeans away because I'm going to be able to wear them in public again some day.

I'd like to lose 25 pounds during the course of this challenge.

Go Team!


----------



## PRINCESS VIJA

Rose, hope everything is OK!  Prayers for you.

I started off OK. My food intake wasn't the greatest, but I did go to the gym today with DS, he really wanted to go, so that worked well for me!

QOTD:  I like to do my DVD tapes.  I use the BL tpaes, WATP, and a variety of taebo, jane fonda, etc.  I also LOVE the just dance for the WII.  I actually get a good work out from those.



jenjolt said:


> I'm also a huge Leslie Sansone Walk Away The Pounds fan!! I have about 8 of her DVDs and I rotate through them weekly never doing the same workout back to back!



Have you ever tried the BL workout DVD's?  I just got the new walking one and I LOVE it!  I have only done the first mile, but it is my favorite walking DVD and I too love Leslie Sansone.


----------



## Good Morning Dewdrop

Hi I'm Karen SAHM to dd  - we also homeschool.  Dh and I just celebrated our 20th wedding anniversary and dd's 11th birthday (at Disney of course!) - conveniently they're both on Dec 1st!  We call it our family celebration day.

Goal right now is to get back into the swing of things.  Was in good shape 5 years ago and have gone slowly 'downhill'.  So working on eating right, drinking more water and getting back into working out (it's been off/ on - need it to be on a regular basis)


----------



## WDWangela

Hi, my name is Angie.  I am a school teacher and have been married for 28 years.  We have two grown children and 2 beautiful granddaughters (3 and 4 years old).  
I would like to lose 25 pounds.  My goal is to start regular exercising and watching what I eat.  My husband and I tend to eat out way too much, so will try to eat more at home.


----------



## tmfranlk

QOTD: Sunday, Jan. 2, 2011
This is kind of a sharing information and strategies question as we have a lot of newbies with us:
What types of exercise are you going to do or have been doing that can help others with this challenge?

Most of my exercise right now is on the Wii. Once it starts warming up again I'll be going back to walking. In the past I've also liked picking up random workout DVDs at the library so I get a variety of workouts and don't get bored. They've recently expanded their Wii selection so there's new options there as well.


----------



## my3princes

Dh and I played Grease on the Wii tonight.  I broke a sweat and we laughed our butts off.  Too funny.


----------



## Connie96

Howdy Team Mickey!!

As of right now, I have received WIN measurements from *7* members of Team Donald and *9* members of Team Mickey.

If you choose to participate, please try to send in your WIN number by late Monday.

So far, you've got more people participating than Team Donald, but I'd love to see even more of y'all as WINners!!


----------



## mmwalker

mommyof2Pirates said:


> BL Spring Challenge 2011- Team Mickey QOTD Archive
> 
> QOTD 1/1/11 Saturday--two parts
> 1. Introduce yourself, if you haven't done so yet.
> 2. Do you have a goal for this week, this month, this challenge?



Hello. My name is Michelle and I am excited to begin this challenge. I am 48 years old, I have been married for 19 years, and I have a 12 year old son. I am a 5th grade teacher  and a DVC owner. I am a former cast member. 25 years ago I was considered too fat to be "on stage" (I was a size 16). I tried again after losing some weight and began working at EPCOT attractions in Future world at Seas. I also worked at Horizons, World of Motion, opening crew at Body Wars, characters at magic kingdom, and server at Sci Fi.

While working at Epcot, I met my husband. We both went back to school and became teachers. While back in college, I gained a lot of weight. I have been struggling with the same 50 pounds for 20 years. I was back up to around 200 pounds last January (2010). I have lost 28 pounds since then by doing several different things including low carb and Weight Watchers. We are doing a kind of biggest loser contest at work and I am currently doing WW (I like the new points plus program). My family and I have been studying Kyokushin Karate for 4 years. My son is a brown belt and my husband and I are brown belts with black stripes and will be testing for our black belts in March. 

My goals are to lose 10 lbs by my testing in March and 17 lbs by the end of this challenge. 
GO TEAM MICKEY


----------



## maslex

*QOTD: Sunday, Jan. 2, 2011
This is kind of a sharing information and strategies question as we have a lot of newbies with us:
What types of exercise are you going to do or have been doing that can help others with this challenge?*


Well, since I've been inactive for YEARS and have 200 lbs to lose, I don't have any advice on what other people should do for exercise but rather I can't wait to hear what everyone else does.

Right now, even walking any distance is a chore for me.  I do know that I can walk 2 times around the track (what's that? a 1/2 mile?).  The thing is though I live in a region that gets very cold, well actually FREEZING most of the winter with whipping winds (actually where I live it's known as Hurricane Alley because the winds get so bad)  So when it's cold AND really windy outside, it's to the point that it's impossible to be outside.   

I do have many exercise dvd's that have collected dust over the years.  I have a whole dvd set of Richard Simmons "Sweatin to the Oldies"  a set of 5 WATP dvd's (although I just found out this week that I had bought an advanced set instead of a beginners set) I have 2 Weight Watcher dvd's that I bought a couple of years ago and still haven't used.  I also have the Wii "Walk it Out"  and the Wii Fit (unfortunately I'm over the weight limit for this so I haven't been able to even use it yet)  And my last one is the EA Active?? (I think that's the name of it, but unfortunately on that one, the leg strap isn't big enough for my leg)   

Over the past week or so I've been using the Wii Walk it Out and tried the WATP (that's how I found out it is was the advanced one---definately not for me right now LOL)  The thing is though, I have realized that walking in place is killing my back.   (I have a lower back injury from 3 years ago that I'm still dealing with)    I'm not sure if it's because it doesn't mimic a natural walking pattern or what but....

So it looks like when we do have a decent weather day around here, I'm going to go do my 2 laps around the track but on other days, I think I'm going to try the Richard Simmons dvd's.   Keep your fingers crossed!!!


----------



## Alex&Evan'sMom

So it looks like when we do have a decent weather day around here, I'm going to go do my 2 laps around the track but on other days, I think I'm going to try the Richard Simmons dvd's.   Keep your fingers crossed!!![/QUOTE]

I love my Richard Simmon's videos!  I bought a couple 80's related videos since I love 80's music so much, and just received a 60's video and I think I'll probably end up buying several more since they are so much fun.  I like that there are real people in his videos and he seems really supportive, like he understands.


----------



## The Mystery Machine

Yesterday was not so good for me, I am sick and had a fever. Stupid, I know. Upside is I have been drinking copious amounts of water.

No fever today so I am hoping to get in 20mins of exercise. Yes, I am still sick from this cold but getting out and exercising will probably help the lungs.

Meal planning was put on hold and I am going to get started on that today as well.


----------



## KSH

Hello Team!

Rose, sending prayers!  Hope everything is okay.  

Hope everyone is having a good day! For me, this is when it starts getting tougher.  The excitement of Jan. 1 is over and reality starts to sink in - what, I can't have whatever I want for breakfast? I have to think ahead about what I'm going to have when we go out??? - so I'm super excited to have found this challenge and have you all to help me through it!  Knowing I'm not doing this alone makes it easier!

I did well yesterday, journaled for the first time in forever and learned the basics of the new WW plan.  While I went over my points a little I know I don't have anything else coming up this week that I'll need to save my weekly allowance for so I decided to have a little more champagne and go over on points.  It is motivating to know it was a conscious decision before I drank it, instead of how I usually do it which is to eat and drink then journal afterwards when there is nothing I can do about the points I have consumed!  So I think I am making some progress toward where I need to be.

As for the QOTD, I have learned two things over the years:  I love being outdoors and I like to exercise with others.  I like to run (or run/walk) so I do that with friends or training groups (my local running store has a run night every week, and people of all levels show up - even walkers), and I love outdoor boot camp. It combines running with body weight strength exercises, and I am much stronger from it.  It is really challenging but suffering with others makes it easier!  Over the years I've made great friends and it is also nice knowing they will miss me if I'm not there.  Even though I'm not a morning person it motivates me to get up and out there at 5:45 a.m. in all kinds of weather.  So my advice is to find out what you really like and you'll be more successful with it!  Don't torture yourself at the gym if that is not for you.  I can't tell you how many hours I wasted watching exercise videos (yes, watching, not doing) before I figured out that just wasn't going to help!!

Karen


----------



## tggrrstarr

Connie96 said:


> Howdy Team Mickey!!
> 
> As of right now, I have received WIN measurements from *7* members of Team Donald and *9* members of Team Mickey.
> 
> If you choose to participate, please try to send in your WIN number by late Monday.
> 
> So far, you've got more people participating that Team Donald, but I'd love to see even more of y'all as WINners!!


Mine's coming!  I did the measurements last night, just have to send them!



KSH said:


> Hello Team!
> Hope everyone is having a good day! For me, this is when it starts getting tougher.  The excitement of Jan. 1 is over and reality starts to sink in - what, I can't have whatever I want for breakfast? I have to think ahead about what I'm going to have when we go out??? - so I'm super excited to have found this challenge and have you all to help me through it!  Knowing I'm not doing this alone makes it easier!
> 
> Karen


Don't look at it like that, find some fun choices for breakfast. I find I look forward to it if I have a variety of good, low cal stuff to look forward to. My favorite choices are a sandwich of bagel thin with egg beaters and turkey bacon or a hash of mushrooms, zucchini, eggbeaters and hash brown potatoes.
Sometimes I treat myself to a subway English muffin. All within 160-230 calories. Not sure how that translates to WW pts. 



tigger813 said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I'll be your coach the rest of the week!
> 
> I usually post my QOTD the night before as I'm a planner by nature!
> 
> QOTD: Sunday, Jan. 2, 2011
> This is kind of a sharing information and strategies question as we have a lot of newbies with us:
> What types of exercise are you going to do or have been doing that can help others with this challenge?
> TTFN



I am still working very slowly on C25k. I am on week 2. I didn't do it this past week, but I will be back to my gym schedule tomorrow. I like to walk outside, but it is too cold right now for me too. So I have transitioned inside to the track and treadmill. The other night iceskating I noticed my thighs were burning from the motion of the skating (and all the stairs at the stadium) so I think I need to start trying the elliptical machine. 

I also have a Kinect, so I like to use my various games there for exercise when I can't get to the gym. It really makes you move if you do it right. This week I am going to restart my BL game.


----------



## ScubaD

Hello teammates,

My goal this week is to complete the first 7 days of P90X.  I attempted this in the past and got to day 11 or 12 before it was too much of a hassle.  I was traveling all of the time and exercising in a hotel room was tough.  Now I am home every night and it is much easier out in my garage (man-cave).

Mid term goals are:
1.  Weigh 250 pounds for my April trip to WDW
2.  Weigh 230 pounds for my trip to Haiti in July

Dave


----------



## keenercam

Good morning and Happy New Year, everyone!  I am really excited about this challenge and am really enjoying everyone's posts!

Rose - I hope all is okay.  Please post when you get a minute to let us know how you are.  I am worried about you, sweetie.  

As for the introduction:

I've been around the WISH boards for about 6 years now and many of you know my story, but for those who I haven't bored with it yet, here it is again:

My name is Cam.  I am 47 years old and have been married to the most wonderful man in the world for 26 years.  We have a DD22 and DS17.  From right after our son was born until early 2005, I suffered a potentially fatal heart condition called sustained ventricular tacchychardia caused by an electrical malfunction in my heart.  Supposedly, untreated, you shouldn't survive one episode of it.  For whatever reason, I had multiple occurrences a day and ultimately, many per hour and came out of each with "sparkly" vision, lightheadness, breathlessness and sometimes near blackouts.  Most of the time, I couldn't make it up the stairs in our house.  There were periods where the symptoms were worse and I wouldn't be able to drive or to work a full day.  It was completely debilitating.  A grocery shopping trip required resting before and after.  Even just cooking for hours on the weekend as I enjoy was a luxury I could afford only when I was feeling particularly strong.

I had four heart "surgeries" and was cured in January 2005.  The doctor who did the 3rd and 4th surgeries was a miracle worker.  I had to get special permission to go to Johns Hopkins in Baltimore to see if he could help.  There was no protocol for the last time he operated on my heart and he was called a "cowboy" for even doing what he did.  14 months post-surgery he told me and Howard that he'd been presenting the protocol at medical symposiums.  The man remains my hero to this day.

Starting soon after the surgery, I was determined to get healthy.  I'd always been "morbidly obese" with the lowest weight I can ever remember being 155 at age 10.  So, I started walking to get healthy.  By now, I have finished many, many half marathons and 2 full marathons (at Disney) mostly walking, but with some running intervals.  

I hurt my knee very seriously in July 2009 while running incline intervals for 2 hours on a treadmill (stupid on my part) and am now moving toward full recovery after a cadaver graft of bone and cartilege in May of this year. I am hoping to be able to run again one year post-surgery in May 2011.  The injury completely derailed my workout routine of 5-7x/week, and the frustration and sadness of it all derailed my weight loss efforts.

My job is very demanding but I am trying to get back into a routine of exercising at least 30 minutes every day of the week.  I even joined John Bingham's 100-day challenge on Facebook to that end.

I am down 55 pounds from my highest weight at the pre-surgery physical in January 2005.  My goal is to lose another 40.  I would LOVE to do it by our Disney Mediterranean cruise in June, but am realistic enough to realize that I should expect to reach the goal by the end of 2011, at best.  However, I am following the new WW plan and it is really effective for me.  So, I'll strive toward my goal.

QOTD for Saturday, January 1: Goals for the week, month, challenge
My goals for this week -- journal every bite
My goals for this month -- 30 minutes exercise every single day.
My goal for the challenge - 25 pounds.

QOTD for Sunday, January 2:What types of exercise are you going to do or have been doing that can help others with this challenge?  
Right now, I am pretty constrained on the cardio I can do, but I know I lose best with cardio.  I bought the Leslie Sansone 3 miles workout and did that yesterday. It was 45 minutes, including 5 minutes warm-up and 5 minutes cool down.  It was a good way for me to get back into "walking" at home.  I am waiting for a bunch of other similar DVDs to arrive from Amazon. 

Once I was done that 45 minutes, I did 25 crunches on an exercise ball and 25 push-ups, also on the ball. I used to do 100 of each every day.  I am going to build back up to doing that.

Okay, I have to go help un-bedeck the house.  Have a great day, everyone!


----------



## keenercam

Oops, I almost forgot.  I thought I'd share my "cheat sheet" of names people have posted here.  I love to think of everyone by their IRL name to be able to respond to them.  I hope no one minds that I have compiled this and am posting it.


Aamomma
Alex&Evan’s Mom (Ami)
Applemomma (Dawn)
BELLE1109 (Reilly)
bethbuchall (Beth)
bgirldeb (Debbie)
cclovesdisney (CC)
Cupcaker(Jeanette)
DavidandDenise (Denise)
dis75ney (Stacy)
dis-happy
disneymom2one (MB)
Disney Yooper (Vicki)
erock
flipflopmom (Taryn)
girlrea (Maria)
good morning dewdrop (Karen)
happymatt (Matt)
Jaelynnandmom (Tiffany)
jamesnnick (Jen)
janmadre (Jan)
jenjolt (Jen)
Jordans Mommie (Michele)
Kathmzh (Kath)
keenercam (Cam)
kinntj (Tammy)
kitchensinkguy (Chris)
KristiMc (Kristi)
KSH (Karen)
liesel (Lisa)
lisam427
lovedvc (Vicki)
LoveTheMouse12302
maslex (Pam)
Merryweather27 (Nicole)
mizzoutiger76 (Nicole)
mmwalker (Michelle)
Molly Meow (Heather)
momoftwins+1 (Christine)
mommyof2Pirates (Lindsay)
Mrs D(Dawn)
mstinson14 (Megan)
my3princes (Deb)
newmouse2008 (Teresa)
phred84044
pigletz
pintamino
pospisil
pricesslvr (Veronica)
PRINCESS VIJA (Vija)
RayaniFoxmur (Liz)
ReAnSt (Becky)
Rose&Mike (Rose)
RT's Mom 
ScubaD (Dave)
snow_white's_mom
Stinasmom (Marcy)
tea pot
tggrrstarr(Kelli)
TheMysteryMachine (Jeannine)
Tigger813 (Tracey)
tmfranlk (Tia)
WDWangela (Angie)
Williamandmom (Jenny)
yanni2 (Michelle)
Yogamama (Mary)


----------



## Yogamama

QOTD 1/1/11 Saturday--two parts
1. Introduce yourself, if you haven't done so yet. I've already completed this part a few pages back, but missed out on #2...

2. Do you have a goal for this week, this month, this challenge?
This week: I start a new job this week with a new shift, and so I'm hoping to work on time management this week with the goal of exercising at least 30 minutes each day.

This month: I need to my running up to 10 miles, so that I feel confident that I can finish the Princess Half in February.

This challenge: I would like to lose 20 pounds, or at least not be scared of what I look like in my swimsuit.


----------



## RayaniFoxmur

maslex said:


> *QOTD: Sunday, Jan. 2, 2011
> This is kind of a sharing information and strategies question as we have a lot of newbies with us:
> What types of exercise are you going to do or have been doing that can help others with this challenge?*



I have been struggling SO much with exercise it's not even funny.  I've actually been in a pretty high amount of pain the last two months or so because of my new job.  I got a job at Sea World, but that job includes me going up and down stairs repeatedly all day long.  That's great and all for my exercise (Also moving to a 3rd story walkup last month!) but I'm still struggling to get any aerobic exercise in.

We have a gym at our new apartment complex, so I think I might try to head up there 2 times a week, I don't know.  At least to walk on the treadmill or something.  We're getting a Wii this coming February since ours broke and we need to replace it so I was thinking about getting some fitness software for that too, but I know the software doesn't tend to be real friendly to someone my size... expecting exercises that I just don't have the ability to do.

--

I just am having the hardest time getting into the right mindset again.  I lost so much weight being so strict with myself, recording every single thing I ate on Sparkpeople and just being an outright obsessive person with food.  I DON'T want to do that for the rest of my life, but it almost feels like if I don't I no longer have control and I won't lose weight.  Arugh.  I've never really talked about this feeling with anyone before... so I almost feel like it sounds crazy.  I know I need to lose weight for health reasons... I just wish it didn't feel like I am taking away things that I love to do so.  It probably doesn't help that I'm a pretty picky eater.  

230 pounds just seems like such an insurmountable task right now... I know I can do it, but my need for instant gratification isn't helping matters.    When my husband and I both lost the 70 pounds he went down more than 8 inches in his pants.  I still wear the same clothes.  That's SO frustrating, to not see the progress.  I just don't get it. 

I'm sorry to dump like that!  I think I just need a hug!


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

The Mystery Machine said:


> Yesterday was not so good for me, I am sick and had a fever. Stupid, I know. Upside is I have been drinking copious amounts of water.



Jeannine I hope your feeling better soon.  Not a great way to start the new year huh.  Take it easy today dont over do it.  At least you are getting that water in.



ScubaD said:


> Hello teammates,
> Mid term goals are:
> 1.  Weigh 250 pounds for my April trip to WDW
> 2.  Weigh 230 pounds for my trip to Haiti in July
> 
> Dave



Hi Dave, What kind of trip are you taking to haiti???  Are you doing some outreach help or is it just a vacation?  Just curious the dr that i work for went there this summer to provide medical care.



keenercam said:


> I suffered a potentially fatal heart condition called sustained ventricular tacchychardia caused by an electrical malfunction in my heart.



Hi Cam, I never knew this about you.  I always thought you were amazing but wow surviving this and completing marathons.  You are truly truly an amazing women.  Are you still doing the disney race next weekend????  I know your knee wasnt cooperating but I didnt know if you were going to walk or not.  



RayaniFoxmur said:


> I just am having the hardest time getting into the right mindset again.  I lost so much weight being so strict with myself, recording every single thing I ate on Sparkpeople and just being an outright obsessive person with food.  I DON'T want to do that for the rest of my life, but it almost feels like if I don't I no longer have control and I won't lose weight.  Arugh.  I've never really talked about this feeling with anyone before... so I almost feel like it sounds crazy.  I know I need to lose weight for health reasons... I just wish it didn't feel like I am taking away things that I love to do so.  It probably doesn't help that I'm a pretty picky eater.
> 
> 230 pounds just seems like such an insurmountable task right now... I know I can do it, but my need for instant gratification isn't helping matters.    When my husband and I both lost the 70 pounds he went down more than 8 inches in his pants.  I still wear the same clothes.  That's SO frustrating, to not see the progress.  I just don't get it.
> 
> I'm sorry to dump like that!  I think I just need a hug!



Liz I have these same feeling so you are not alone.  I just wish I could eat whatever whenever and not have to think about it.  Unfortunately it doesnt work that way and the people who can do that and stay skinny are just not the norm.  Take it one day, one bite, one choice at a time.  When you have a large # to loose it can get discouraging when you dont see those immediate results.  Set mini goals and look at the things that are not on the exterior.  When you loose 10% of your body weight you make remarkable changes to your health.  Here is a quote from an article I found.

''We have seen a consistent pattern in our weight loss studies that when patients lose 5%-10% of their body weight, they lower blood pressure, reduce LDL ["bad"] cholesterol, improve glucose tolerance, and in general, lower the risk for cardiovascular disease," says Catherine Champagne, a researcher with Louisiana State University's Pennington Biomedical Research Center.

So even though you are still wearing the same size pants look at the more important things that you are making better.  Dont compare yourself to your husband.  Men loose weight faster and differently than women do.  I get mad at dh for the same thing.  

Eventually these choices and eating patterns will become routine for you and you no longer will feel like you are having to watch everything and obsess about it.  Hang in there you will be ok.

As far as the pain goes, I bet as you loose lbs you will feel so much better.  Maybe start with some strength training knee/leg exercises at home.

Ok well I think I just wrote you a book but I could feel your pain.  I hope this advice helps and that you dont take any of it the wrong way.  Here is a big  for you.


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

QOTD 1/2/11 Sunday
This is kind of a sharing information and strategies question as we have a lot of newbies with us:
What types of exercise are you going to do or have been doing that can help others with this challenge? 

I have been run/walking.  Training for the princess half marathon.  I will continue that as well as add in some strength training and ab work at home.  I found that as I am loosing weight I am starting to look a little mushy.  I have a book called 2 week turn around from prevention magazine.  It has different exercises to do for each day of the week.  


Today has been good so far.  Went to my nana's after I picked the kids up from sunday school.  Usually nana's is where I pig out but today I just ate breakfast.  We are now home and I have a bunch of cleaning, laundry, and dishes to do but what else is new.  We also need to get our xmas stuff down and our tree out of the house.  Lots to do today.  I think I may add in another run.  Its a rest day on my plan but the weather is still so nice and I dont know if I would get 2 wkday runs in this week so I think I will just go for it and make it an easy run.  I made quesadillas for lunch with ffree mozz cheese, tomatoe, spinach, and chipped ff turkey breast.  It was yummy and I got 2 servings of veggies in.  I also have 1/2 of my water in too.  

TTYL
Lindsay


----------



## Kitchensinkguy

Hello 

My name is Chris.  I'm 40 years old and married to my3princes.  We have 3 boys, Nick (15), Hunter (13) and Colby (8).  I'm a master automotive technician and lacrosse coach.  My goal for this challenge is to lose at least 30 lbs.  Anything south of 200 lbs would make me happy.  Mind you I was over 200 lbs in high school.  I plan to follow the new weight watchers program once we figure it all out and I will start P90X on Tuesday.  I was at 205 last summer, but let our extended vacation get the best of me and didn't jump right back into losing it after we got home.  

This is my second Biggest Loser Challenge.


----------



## tigger813

Feel Better Mystery Machine!

God Bless You Cam!!! I have a printed out list but with all the new names that will be helpful!

Enjoying the Patriots game and my last chance to eat bad food and alcohol for several weeks! The scale is not my friend right now! I will jump back in tomorrow without a doubt!

95 our of 145 people have sent in weigh ins! EGADS! I'm going to start putting everyone on the official spreadsheet this afternoon.

Ornaments are off the tree except for the angel! We will remove it from the living room at half time!

TTFN


----------



## keenercam

RayaniFoxmur said:


> I'm sorry to dump like that!  I think I just need a hug!



Oh, Liz, I'm sorry you are feeling overwhelmed.  I agree that a smaller goal is going to do so much for your mindset!  Whenever I think about how much I have to lose I get overwhelmed, too, so I know how you feel.  You may find that if you set a very realistic goal for this challenge and you just move toward that, your mindset will be so much more positive. You are getting so much great activity already. More than most of us get in any given day, I'd bet.  Maybe you could focus primarily on food for the moment.  I find that just writing down everything I eat is the first step for me.  If you do that for a few days, you may find that it gets easier and easier.  Just writing it down will make you think of it more too, so that you are eating consciously.  

Sorry for the $.02.  I just can't help myself. I'm such a Mom. I can't stand to see anyone feeling badly.   So, here's the hug, too.    I'm so glad you are here. I am excited to share your journey!  



mommyof2Pirates said:


> Hi Cam, I never knew this about you.  I always thought you were amazing but wow surviving this and completing marathons.  You are truly truly an amazing women.  Are you still doing the disney race next weekend????  I know your knee wasnt cooperating but I didnt know if you were going to walk or not.



No, Lindsay, no races for me this coming weekend.  I just have to be realistic and 9 miles completely totalled my knee for several days. I am so worried about doing more damage to it, so I have persuaded myself to NOT do the 1/2 this year.    Thank you for asking.  I will be very content cheering on all my WISH friends who are doing the 1/2 and the full.




Kitchensinkguy said:


> Hello
> 
> My name is Chris.  I'm 40 years old and married to my3princes.



Well, aren't you the lucky one?  You do know that Deb is utterly adored here, right?  She is an absolute darling and is such a good friend to all the WISHers.  I am so glad you two will share this challenge. It will be fun to get to know you better.


----------



## keenercam

ScubaD said:


> Hello teammates,
> 
> My goal this week is to complete the first 7 days of P90X.  I attempted this in the past and got to day 11 or 12 before it was too much of a hassle.  I was traveling all of the time and exercising in a hotel room was tough.  Now I am home every night and it is much easier out in my garage (man-cave).
> 
> Mid term goals are:
> 1.  Weigh 250 pounds for my April trip to WDW
> 2.  Weigh 230 pounds for my trip to Haiti in July
> 
> Dave



Dave - I am also curious.  What will you be doing in Haiti? We will find out tomorrow if we are going to have a young high school student from Haiti living with us for the next 5-6 months and I am so excited at the prospect of all we will learn from him and from living with him.


----------



## The Mystery Machine

Here is my lunch that I altered. I wanted a salad. I am addicted to the Panera Greek Salad.

Well, I have all the ingredients including the dressing. So I count out all the calories and realized that 2 TBSP of dressing is 150 calories. Now I knew it was high but geesh.

Luckily I was prepared and I have some red vinegar for salads and 2 calories per TBSP, much better.

Now to see if my reflux can handle it.

Feeling much better with my cold today. No fever and I am not sneezing and blowing my nose non-stop.

I love reading everyone's tips and introductions. It is nice to not have to go it alone.


----------



## HappyMatt

Hi Team Mickey!!!

My name is Matt.  I am 31.  My wife and I married 4 years ago in Disney World.  We now have 2 beautiful daughters who are 3 and 1.

I am new to the BL Challenge as well as the DIS Boards in general.  My wife has been on the DIS Boards for years.  We decided that we would lose weight this year and this challenge should help us keep focused.  We are really taking eating healthy and exercise seriously this time.

I have always been the fat kid my whole life.  I have been on and off diets and I usually do good with them.  But then I hit a holiday or trip to Disney World.  Then the diet would be out the window.

I had pretty mush resigned myself to being extremely overweight for the rest of my life.  But I have two reasons to get healthier.  My two daughters.  I want to live a long healthy life to watch them grow.

My goal, as of right now, is to lose 10% of my body weight.  I will still have a lot to lose after that, but I will make a new goal once I make my first one.

As far as work out advice, I have very little.  My wife has started to Zumba.  I figure I will give that a try so I can start moving on a daily basis.

This should be fun.  My wife is on Team Donald so there should be a lot of competition in our household.

Happy New Year!


----------



## janmadre

Hi all! To answer today's question, my exersize of choice is walking. Since my daughter & I are both doing this challenge (she's on team donald), we walk our dogs together on the weekend, and I'll be walking on the treadmill at work since we have a fitness center in the building. 
Cam, the wedding pictures from your renewing vows ceremony are beautiful! What a dream come true to be able to do this at Disney!
Hope everyone has a great day. Back to the world of work tomorrow.


----------



## The Mystery Machine

mommyof2Pirates said:


> QOTD 1/2/11 Sunday
> This is kind of a sharing information and strategies question as we have a lot of newbies with us:
> What types of exercise are you going to do or have been doing that can help others with this challenge?


 
Oh! Question of the Day! I was wondering what QOTD was.

So my answer.

I am not sure. I hurt my back doing Jillian Michael's "No More Trouble Zones". The lunges she had did a number on my lower back. It is been healing. This was about 9 months ago.

So I am going to start off with walking on my treadmill. It is an old my mom had but a treadmill nonetheless.

I want to walk my dogs more as they need the exercise as well.

I have Netflix Streaming here and they several DVDs to choose from. I think I would like to try something on there and see if it sticks.

If my back starts acting up, then I am going to tell my doctor I need physical therapy.


----------



## my3princes

Busy day.  Chris and my brother moved and stacked about 3 cord of wood this morning.  We've taken down all of our Outside Christmas decorations which only leaves the Christmas cards left to put away.  I also switched my wardrobe from summer to winter.  It has needed to be done for a while, but I wanted to get the new closet organizers installed.  Over this 4 day weekend we empty the master bedroom closet, fixed the old wall anchor holes, painted walls and ceiling, installed the laminent flooring, installed all the new organizer shelves and reloaded the closet, throwing out a bunch of stuff that we no longer need or want.  Now the closet looks great and I can find whatever I'm looking for. 

I still need to install the laminent flooring in the hall coat closet and pantry.  At that point all the floors will be done.  I really have time to do it today, not sure I have the motivation though.

I had a grapefruit for breakfast and got in 2 servings of veggies at lunch


----------



## Rose&Mike

tggrrstarr said:


> Last night was soooo much fun. 56 degrees turned out to be perfect for tubing and iceskating. They said as long as it wasn't 70* it all would be running.  I used to take figure skating lessons when I was younger, but I haven't been for over 10 years. It was so great to get back on the ice!  I even burned some calories doing it.


Sounds like a wonderful evening.



ReAnSt said:


> Remember this is a journey and not a race, take each day as it comes.  If you mess up hop right back on board making healthy choices.  I look forward to getting to know all of you.


This is fabulous advice!



Disney Yooper said:


> My ultimate goal is to lose 30 pounds by the end of the year.  At the same time, I am planning to run the January marathon in 2012.  It will be 1-1/2 months after my 50th birthday.  I want to prove to myself that 50 is just a number.  I start the training for that today as well.


What a great goal! 50 is just a number!



KSH said:


> I'm doing the Publix 1/2 in Atlanta on March 20th.  This is my 5th year in a row, and I did another Atlanta half that was on Thanksgiving for 5 years too, from 2005 - 2009.  This year (I guess technically it is last year now!) they changed the course for that one, eliminated the marathon and added a 5k.  So I just did the 5k this time, may go back to the half next year.
> 
> I've only done 5k's at Disney, a friend and I did the Expedition Everest Challenge the first two years.  I'm still not sure I want to travel and do a longer run! I really like to nap afterward and think that would just feel like wasted time on a trip!
> 
> Your success is very impressive!  It is great to hear from others who have been there. Thank you for running this challenge and the advice you share.  I can already tell the support is awesome!


We looked at doing a race over Thanksgiving in Atlanta last year, might have been the same one. If I remember it was listed as very hilly. It is my pleasure to run the challenge this time. I have gotten so much from everyone involved. And I have only ever traveled for 1/2s. I think you just have to plan to be unproductive after the race for at least a couple of hours. It is a lot of fun to run somewhere new. (Though I guess if you look at W&D, it wasn't that new, since we've been to Disney so many times!)


Alex&Evan'sMom said:


> Hi!    My name is Ami and I'm 33 years old.  I've been married 14 years to my amazing husband Gary and I have two wonderful boys, Alex(9) and Evan(6).
> 
> I've known for a long time that this weight had to go, but I always had excuses for not starting.  Something was always more important than my health.  Then last year I found out that my 52 year old Dad had a terminal illness brought on by not taking care of himself.  He also has numerous other health problems including diabetes, high blood pressure and high cholesterol due to his size.  My mom is 10 years older and in better shape but still has some issues with her larger size.  I decided for myself and my family(and sticking around for my kids) that it was now or never.  I needed to start when I was still in decent shape.
> 
> I started in August and have lost 44 lbs. so far.  I limit myself to a certain amount of calories and make sure I have plenty of fruits and vegetables.  I also work out 3-4 days a week for 1 hour at a time.  I'm a huge fan of Richard Simmons and I love his workouts.  My husband and kids actually work out with me a lot and my boys got me another Richard Simmon's video for Christmas!
> 
> I know I've got a ways to go(my goal is 140) so I've got exactly 100 lbs. left.  But I know I can do it this time.  I've been averaging about 2 lbs. a week and hope to keep it up.  I feel so much better and I'm starting to notice muscles I've never had before!
> 
> Finding a supportive group of people is really important to me.  I've tried talking to some friends but they're either not interested or feel threatened by my progress.  It's so nice to find like minded people!  Well, I've yammered on long enough so I guess I'll go for now.  Good luck everyone!


Great job on the 44 pounds!!! That's wonderful! And you can do it!!!



mstinson14 said:


> Hi!      My name is Megan, and I am 14 years old.  I have joined this challenge as I am a tad over 300 pounds, have battled being overweight ever since I can remember and would like to change.  I look forward to accomplishing my goal, I just can't wait to be skinny!!


Hi Megan! Welcome to the challenge.



bethbuchall said:


> Hello!  I'm already a day behind...story of my life.
> 
> I'm Beth, and I really need to lose weight.  I'm 46 years old and have been happily married to a wonderful guy for over 22 years.  I have three children--a 19-year old (sophomore in college) son, a 17-year old (senior in high school) daughter, and an 11-year old (6th grade) son.
> 
> This is my first Biggest Loser Challenge, but not the first time I've tried to lose weight.  I went to Weight Watchers in September, 2001 and lost a lot of weight in about 10 months.  I regret to say that I have found it all again (plus a bit more).  I haven't successfully stuck with any plan since then.  Hopefully, I have learned from some of my failures and can put it to good use to make the lifestyle changes that I need to now.
> 
> Goal for the week: Start making positive changes--getting all my water, eating vegetables and fruits instead of junk, and start exercising.
> 
> Goal for the month: Don't give up!


Sometimes it takes a lot of tries to find the thing that you can stick with. Hang in there. The important thing is to keep trying!



Cupcaker said:


> Happy new years everyone!  My name is Jeanette.  This is my second BL challenge.  Im 28, about to be 29, newly engaged, full time job, PhD student, cupcake lover.  I have lots going on, Im always super busy, but I have now made me one of my priorities.  Wedding planning is definitely my number one priority right now My journey started last January when I was at my all time highest- 180, and Im barely 5'.  So I plugged away, started eating right, exercising, joined BL, and have lost 55ish pounds so far.  Im so happy to be in the 120s, I havent been here since high school.  I plan on this being my last weight loss journey!
> 
> For this challenge, I would like to lose 10lbs more.  Since I will be getting married this year, having lost the majority of my weight has definitely been a stress reliever.  I will be going on a disney cruise in 18 days and am really looking forward to that.
> 
> My goals for this week and month are to get back into the swing of things.  I have taken a few weeks off from the dedication I used to put into my weight loss.
> 
> Some advice for those new to this challenge:  do the healthy habits, its so helpful in creating new habits and you get some great rewards from it; losing weight slowly is a good thing! dont get discouraged that others might lose weight quick. everyone's body is different and eventually you will catch up; find exercise that is fun.  many of us dread exercise, but when its fun its much easier to do; journal your food. it helps keep you accountable. there are some great online resources for that and even smart phones have some cool apps.  I use calorie counter on my android.
> 
> Im looking foward to sharing this journey will all of you and getting to know you all better!
> 
> Jeanette


Hi Jeanette--did you have any trouble with flooding?



jenjolt said:


> I'm also a huge Leslie Sansone Walk Away The Pounds fan!! I have about 8 of her DVDs and I rotate through them weekly never doing the same workout back to back! I really enjoy her "boosted" walking ones and the ones involving weights! I also sporadically through in Jillian Michaels Shred workout and some of the FIRM DVDs which incoraporate Strength and Cardio together!!!!
> 
> I also am thinking of starting to jog with husband in the evenings!!


Look at the C25K program. A lot of folks have had a huge amount of succes with it. Also google Jeff Galloway or go to rundisney.com. He's got a lot of ideas for new runners. The important thing to remember is to go out slow. You might feel fabulous while running, but your body needs time to adjust to the stresses of running. I have learned this the hard way.



disneymom2one said:


> QUOTD:
> 
> I'm incredibly simple.  I walk (outside) just about every single day.   When I started, I could barely make it around the block but it did get better.  I generally try to start with a 4 miler in the morning and then usually another 2 to 3 in the afternoon.  I've started semi-jogging for (small) parts of it.  I was a runner many moons ago and am basically dipping my toes into that world again but for now, walking works.  The tough part is just fitting in the time.  I leave my house for the morning one at 3:45 am which is somewhat insane but that's the only real time I have due to our schedules.


MB--I never tire of hearing how successful you have been or how dedicated you are.



mommyof2Pirates said:


> I just wanted to say it seems like we have a great team.  All such unique individuals yet we all have very similar stories.  It will be great to get to know everyone even more and to work together to be healthy.
> 
> Good Night!


ITA!!!



my3princes said:


> Goals.  I joined WW on Wednesday and I'm trying to sort through the new plan.  I hit the grocery store today and stocked up on fruits and veggies.  I managed to forget my points calculator so some things that I picked up turned out to not be good choices.  My old reliable peanut butter is now more points than I'm willing to give up for a tablespoon.  I even have 4 different brands and they are all too high.  Bread, even sandwich thins take a chunk out of my allowence.  It's going to take a few weeks to find my stride.  I also stocked up on water and flavored waters.  so my first goal is to adapt to the dietary changes.  Within a week or two I need to add in regular exercise.  That will prove to be much more challenging as I work 2 jobs and free time is negligable.  I have been relying on home improvement projects to give me activity over the holidays.  I must say that my house is improving even if my body isn't.  DH is onboard too so that will help.  He is signing up for the challenge too, I'm just not sure which team he will be on yet.  I guess we could be on opposite teams.  Ultimately my goal is to lose 22 lbs by the end of this challenge.


Deb--have you looked at natural peanut butters? Where literally the only ingredient is peanuts? I have a mini pepperidge farm whole wheat bagel for breakfast a lot, but I don't how it translate into ww world.


----------



## my3princes

Rose&Mike said:


> Sounds like a wonderful evening.
> 
> 
> This is fabulous advice!
> 
> 
> What a great goal! 50 is just a number!
> 
> 
> We looked at doing a race over Thanksgiving in Atlanta last year, might have been the same one. If I remember it was listed as very hilly. It is my pleasure to run the challenge this time. I have gotten so much from everyone involved. And I have only ever traveled for 1/2s. I think you just have to plan to be unproductive after the race for at least a couple of hours. It is a lot of fun to run somewhere new. (Though I guess if you look at W&D, it wasn't that new, since we've been to Disney so many times!)
> 
> Great job on the 44 pounds!!! That's wonderful! And you can do it!!!
> 
> 
> Hi Megan! Welcome to the challenge.
> 
> 
> Sometimes it takes a lot of tries to find the thing that you can stick with. Hang in there. The important thing is to keep trying!
> 
> 
> Hi Jeanette--did you have any trouble with flooding?
> 
> 
> Look at the C25K program. A lot of folks have had a huge amount of succes with it. Also google Jeff Galloway or go to rundisney.com. He's got a lot of ideas for new runners. The important thing to remember is to go out slow. You might feel fabulous while running, but your body needs time to adjust to the stresses of running. I have learned this the hard way.
> 
> 
> MB--I never tire of hearing how successful you have been or how dedicated you are.
> 
> 
> ITA!!!
> 
> 
> Deb--have you looked at natural peanut butters? Where literally the only ingredient is peanuts? I have a mini pepperidge farm whole wheat bagel for breakfast a lot, but I don't how it translate into ww world.



Unfortunately peanuts are high points.  I bought Chris a jar of unsalted peanuts and 2 tablespoons of peanuts are 5 points.  That equated to 39 half peanuts   No even a snack


----------



## Merryweather27

Hiya, Team Mickey!    I'm a little late to the party.

My name is Nicole.  I'm 28, married for 7 years to my high school sweetheart, no kids, one big dog.  I work at a college bookstore, which alternates weeks of running around nonstop (the start and end of semesters) with months of mostly sitting on my butt at a computer working on reports.  

I have been battling my weight for pretty much my entire adult life, most of it piling on during early college.  I was a skinny little thing at HS graduation, but by the time I married 3 years later, I was 50 pounds heavier.  In 2005, after having added another 20 pounds in 2 years, I got sick of it and threw myself into hardcore dieting.  I lost 40 pounds in six months, then plateaued and fell off the wagon.  Since then I have since gained it all back plus 10 buddy pounds.  Subsequent dieting attempts have never lasted longer than 2 months or yielded more than a 10 pound loss.  

SO...segue right into QOTD #2 here...my goal for this challenge is to *stick with it*!  As long as I'm still here in May, and I weigh anything less then as compared to now, I will count it a win!  My goal for this week is to do all of the Healthy Habits, and to stay away from soda.  My goal for the month is to look on Netflix Instant and try different workout DVDs until I find a few that I like enough to stick with.

Aside from DVDs (QOTD #3), I will mostly be working on strength training with body resistance exercises.  I have had trouble in the past when losing weight that I don't really lose inches accordingly, meaning I'm probably losing more muscle than fat.  When I lost that 40 pounds five years ago, I only went down ONE pants size.    So, I'd like to work on preserving muscle mass this time around.  I've looked a bit at the 100-pushups/200-crunches challenges, and might give those a whirl.


----------



## keenercam

Just did my 3 mile WATP tape plus 25 crunches and push-ups (on the ball).  Off to figure out dinner and pack lunch for tomorrow.


----------



## Rose&Mike

jamesnnick said:


> Hello Team!  I've really enjoyed reading about all of you so far.  Some of you have had such fantastic success already!  I'm Jen--I'm a 34 year old speech therapist.  I'm married to a fantastic guy, and I have a 16 year old stepson, an almost 9 year old son, and a 5 year old daughter.  I joined a BL challenge a while back and did really well, but I got distracted, and I've gotten out of so many of the good habits I worked so hard to develop.
> 
> My goals are:
> Add consistent exercise back into my routine (I enjoy using the Wii and walking).  I like the idea of running, but I'm really going to need to work my way up to being able to go any sort of distance.
> 
> Fit back into my favorite jeans--I refuse to give these jeans away because I'm going to be able to wear them in public again some day.
> 
> I'd like to lose 25 pounds during the course of this challenge.
> 
> Go Team!


Great goals! And I had a pair of jeans like that. By the time I tried them on this fall, they were too big! I never thought I would get below that size! Hold onto the jeans, definitely! I have a dress from a formal in college that I have moved all over the country. I can now get it on! Won't say I look the same in it, but it was so exciting to be able to zip it up!



PRINCESS VIJA said:


> Rose, hope everything is OK!  Prayers for you.
> 
> I started off OK. My food intake wasn't the greatest, but I did go to the gym today with DS, he really wanted to go, so that worked well for me!
> 
> QOTD:  I like to do my DVD tapes.  I use the BL tpaes, WATP, and a variety of taebo, jane fonda, etc.  I also LOVE the just dance for the WII.  I actually get a good work out from those.
> 
> 
> 
> Have you ever tried the BL workout DVD's?  I just got the new walking one and I LOVE it!  I have only done the first mile, but it is my favorite walking DVD and I too love Leslie Sansone.


I like WATP too, especially if I can't get to the Y.



WDWangela said:


> Hi, my name is Angie.  I am a school teacher and have been married for 28 years.  We have two grown children and 2 beautiful granddaughters (3 and 4 years old).
> I would like to lose 25 pounds.  My goal is to start regular exercising and watching what I eat.  My husband and I tend to eat out way too much, so will try to eat more at home.


Eating at home makes such a big difference for me! I just have to plan, which I am not always very good at.



Connie96 said:


> Howdy Team Mickey!!
> 
> As of right now, I have received WIN measurements from *7* members of Team Donald and *9* members of Team Mickey.
> 
> If you choose to participate, please try to send in your WIN number by late Monday.
> 
> So far, you've got more people participating that Team Donald, but I'd love to see even more of y'all as WINners!!


Thank for running WIN, Connie! Go Team Mickey!



maslex said:


> *QOTD: Sunday, Jan. 2, 2011
> This is kind of a sharing information and strategies question as we have a lot of newbies with us:
> What types of exercise are you going to do or have been doing that can help others with this challenge?*
> 
> 
> Well, since I've been inactive for YEARS and have 200 lbs to lose, I don't have any advice on what other people should do for exercise but rather I can't wait to hear what everyone else does.
> 
> Right now, even walking any distance is a chore for me.  I do know that I can walk 2 times around the track (what's that? a 1/2 mile?).  The thing is though I live in a region that gets very cold, well actually FREEZING most of the winter with whipping winds (actually where I live it's known as Hurricane Alley because the winds get so bad)  So when it's cold AND really windy outside, it's to the point that it's impossible to be outside.
> 
> I do have many exercise dvd's that have collected dust over the years.  I have a whole dvd set of Richard Simmons "Sweatin to the Oldies"  a set of 5 WATP dvd's (although I just found out this week that I had bought an advanced set instead of a beginners set) I have 2 Weight Watcher dvd's that I bought a couple of years ago and still haven't used.  I also have the Wii "Walk it Out"  and the Wii Fit (unfortunately I'm over the weight limit for this so I haven't been able to even use it yet)  And my last one is the EA Active?? (I think that's the name of it, but unfortunately on that one, the leg strap isn't big enough for my leg)
> 
> Over the past week or so I've been using the Wii Walk it Out and tried the WATP (that's how I found out it is was the advanced one---definately not for me right now LOL)  The thing is though, I have realized that walking in place is killing my back.   (I have a lower back injury from 3 years ago that I'm still dealing with)    I'm not sure if it's because it doesn't mimic a natural walking pattern or what but....
> 
> So it looks like when we do have a decent weather day around here, I'm going to go do my 2 laps around the track but on other days, I think I'm going to try the Richard Simmons dvd's.   Keep your fingers crossed!!!


The one mile WATP is very basic. I don't know if will help with the back pain or not. Just remember--every step is a step in the right direction!




KSH said:


> Hello Team!
> 
> Rose, sending prayers!  Hope everything is okay.
> 
> Hope everyone is having a good day! For me, this is when it starts getting tougher.  The excitement of Jan. 1 is over and reality starts to sink in - what, I can't have whatever I want for breakfast? I have to think ahead about what I'm going to have when we go out??? - so I'm super excited to have found this challenge and have you all to help me through it!  Knowing I'm not doing this alone makes it easier!
> 
> I did well yesterday, journaled for the first time in forever and learned the basics of the new WW plan.  While I went over my points a little I know I don't have anything else coming up this week that I'll need to save my weekly allowance for so I decided to have a little more champagne and go over on points.  It is motivating to know it was a conscious decision before I drank it, instead of how I usually do it which is to eat and drink then journal afterwards when there is nothing I can do about the points I have consumed!  So I think I am making some progress toward where I need to be.
> 
> As for the QOTD, I have learned two things over the years:  I love being outdoors and I like to exercise with others.  I like to run (or run/walk) so I do that with friends or training groups (my local running store has a run night every week, and people of all levels show up - even walkers), and I love outdoor boot camp. It combines running with body weight strength exercises, and I am much stronger from it.  It is really challenging but suffering with others makes it easier!  Over the years I've made great friends and it is also nice knowing they will miss me if I'm not there.  Even though I'm not a morning person it motivates me to get up and out there at 5:45 a.m. in all kinds of weather.  So my advice is to find out what you really like and you'll be more successful with it!  Don't torture yourself at the gym if that is not for you.  I can't tell you how many hours I wasted watching exercise videos (yes, watching, not doing) before I figured out that just wasn't going to help!!
> 
> Karen


I have wanted to try boot camp for a while now, but every time it is starting back up, I am gearing up miles for a 1/2. Still hoping to get in! Classes are great motivators!



ScubaD said:


> Hello teammates,
> 
> My goal this week is to complete the first 7 days of P90X.  I attempted this in the past and got to day 11 or 12 before it was too much of a hassle.  I was traveling all of the time and exercising in a hotel room was tough.  Now I am home every night and it is much easier out in my garage (man-cave).
> 
> Mid term goals are:
> 1.  Weigh 250 pounds for my April trip to WDW
> 2.  Weigh 230 pounds for my trip to Haiti in July
> 
> Dave


Dave--there was a p90x infomercial on yesterday and I thought of you! Hope it goes well!

Cam--thank you for compiling the list. I have tried to add first names to the first page and this will really help me when I go to update it! I am so glad the new ww is working so well for you!!!



Yogamama said:


> This month: I need to my running up to 10 miles, so that I feel confident that I can finish the Princess Half in February.
> 
> This challenge: I would like to lose 20 pounds, or at least not be scared of what I look like in my swimsuit.


You can do it!!! Can't wait to hear about your 10 mile run!



RayaniFoxmur said:


> --
> 
> I just am having the hardest time getting into the right mindset again.  I lost so much weight being so strict with myself, recording every single thing I ate on Sparkpeople and just being an outright obsessive person with food.  I DON'T want to do that for the rest of my life, but it almost feels like if I don't I no longer have control and I won't lose weight.  Arugh.  I've never really talked about this feeling with anyone before... so I almost feel like it sounds crazy.  I know I need to lose weight for health reasons... I just wish it didn't feel like I am taking away things that I love to do so.  It probably doesn't help that I'm a pretty picky eater.
> 
> 230 pounds just seems like such an insurmountable task right now... I know I can do it, but my need for instant gratification isn't helping matters.    When my husband and I both lost the 70 pounds he went down more than 8 inches in his pants.  I still wear the same clothes.  That's SO frustrating, to not see the progress.  I just don't get it.
> 
> I'm sorry to dump like that!  I think I just need a hug!


I totally get the frustration. And I get that it feels so insurmountable. Just take it one step at a time, one meal at a time, one pound at a time. And I agree with Lindsay, you can't compare it to husbands, men lose diffenently in different places. My belly/waist was the very last thing to budge. Hang in there, let us support you.



mommyof2Pirates said:


> QOTD 1/2/11 Sunday
> This is kind of a sharing information and strategies question as we have a lot of newbies with us:
> What types of exercise are you going to do or have been doing that can help others with this challenge?
> 
> I have been run/walking.  Training for the princess half marathon.  I will continue that as well as add in some strength training and ab work at home.  I found that as I am loosing weight I am starting to look a little mushy.  I have a book called 2 week turn around from prevention magazine.  It has different exercises to do for each day of the week.
> 
> 
> Today has been good so far.  Went to my nana's after I picked the kids up from sunday school.  Usually nana's is where I pig out but today I just ate breakfast.  We are now home and I have a bunch of cleaning, laundry, and dishes to do but what else is new.  We also need to get our xmas stuff down and our tree out of the house.  Lots to do today.  I think I may add in another run.  Its a rest day on my plan but the weather is still so nice and I dont know if I would get 2 wkday runs in this week so I think I will just go for it and make it an easy run.  I made quesadillas for lunch with ffree mozz cheese, tomatoe, spinach, and chipped ff turkey breast.  It was yummy and I got 2 servings of veggies in.  I also have 1/2 of my water in too.
> 
> TTYL
> Lindsay


Those quesadillas sound great! And I think you will love strength training--though it migh take a while to love it! I can actually occasionally see an ab muscle--only one, but it's there!



Kitchensinkguy said:


> Hello
> 
> My name is Chris.  I'm 40 years old and married to my3princes.  We have 3 boys, Nick (15), Hunter (13) and Colby (8).  I'm a master automotive technician and lacrosse coach.  My goal for this challenge is to lose at least 30 lbs.  Anything south of 200 lbs would make me happy.  Mind you I was over 200 lbs in high school.  I plan to follow the new weight watchers program once we figure it all out and I will start P90X on Tuesday.  I was at 205 last summer, but let our extended vacation get the best of me and didn't jump right back into losing it after we got home.
> 
> This is my second Biggest Loser Challenge.


Hi Chris! We are so happy to have you and Deb on our team!



The Mystery Machine said:


> Here is my lunch that I altered. I wanted a salad. I am addicted to the Panera Greek Salad.
> 
> Well, I have all the ingredients including the dressing. So I count out all the calories and realized that 2 TBSP of dressing is 150 calories. Now I knew it was high but geesh.
> 
> Luckily I was prepared and I have some red vinegar for salads and 2 calories per TBSP, much better.
> 
> Now to see if my reflux can handle it.
> 
> Feeling much better with my cold today. No fever and I am not sneezing and blowing my nose non-stop.
> 
> I love reading everyone's tips and introductions. It is nice to not have to go it alone.


Glad you are feeling a little better! Hope the reflux stayed away!



HappyMatt said:


> Hi Team Mickey!!!
> 
> My name is Matt.  I am 31.  My wife and I married 4 years ago in Disney World.  We now have 2 beautiful daughters who are 3 and 1.
> 
> I am new to the BL Challenge as well as the DIS Boards in general.  My wife has been on the DIS Boards for years.  We decided that we would lose weight this year and this challenge should help us keep focused.  We are really taking eating healthy and exercise seriously this time.
> 
> I have always been the fat kid my whole life.  I have been on and off diets and I usually do good with them.  But then I hit a holiday or trip to Disney World.  Then the diet would be out the window.
> 
> I had pretty mush resigned myself to being extremely overweight for the rest of my life.  But I have two reasons to get healthier.  My two daughters.  I want to live a long healthy life to watch them grow.
> 
> My goal, as of right now, is to lose 10% of my body weight.  I will still have a lot to lose after that, but I will make a new goal once I make my first one.
> 
> As far as work out advice, I have very little.  My wife has started to Zumba.  I figure I will give that a try so I can start moving on a daily basis.
> 
> This should be fun.  My wife is on Team Donald so there should be a lot of competition in our household.
> 
> Happy New Year!


I think setting a starting goal is a wonderful plan! And showing your daughters healthy habits is a wonderful thing!



janmadre said:


> Hi all! To answer today's question, my exersize of choice is walking. Since my daughter & I are both doing this challenge (she's on team donald), we walk our dogs together on the weekend, and I'll be walking on the treadmill at work since we have a fitness center in the building.
> Cam, the wedding pictures from your renewing vows ceremony are beautiful! What a dream come true to be able to do this at Disney!
> Hope everyone has a great day. Back to the world of work tomorrow.


How fun to have walking partners!



The Mystery Machine said:


> Oh! Question of the Day! I was wondering what QOTD was.
> 
> So my answer.
> 
> I am not sure. I hurt my back doing Jillian Michael's "No More Trouble Zones". The lunges she had did a number on my lower back. It is been healing. This was about 9 months ago.
> 
> So I am going to start off with walking on my treadmill. It is an old my mom had but a treadmill nonetheless.
> 
> I want to walk my dogs more as they need the exercise as well.
> 
> I have Netflix Streaming here and they several DVDs to choose from. I think I would like to try something on there and see if it sticks.
> 
> If my back starts acting up, then I am going to tell my doctor I need physical therapy.


I didn't know netflix streamed exercise dvd's. I will have to look for those!


my3princes said:


> Busy day.  Chris and my brother moved and stacked about 3 cord of wood this morning.  We've taken down all of our Outside Christmas decorations which only leaves the Christmas cards left to put away.  I also switched my wardrobe from summer to winter.  It has needed to be done for a while, but I wanted to get the new closet organizers installed.  Over this 4 day weekend we empty the master bedroom closet, fixed the old wall anchor holes, painted walls and ceiling, installed the laminent flooring, installed all the new organizer shelves and reloaded the closet, throwing out a bunch of stuff that we no longer need or want.  Now the closet looks great and I can find whatever I'm looking for.
> 
> I still need to install the laminent flooring in the hall coat closet and pantry.  At that point all the floors will be done.  I really have time to do it today, not sure I have the motivation though.
> 
> I had a grapefruit for breakfast and got in 2 servings of veggies at lunch


I think you all need to count all that as your exercise!


----------



## girlrea

*QOTD *

I am trying to work on my treadmill for at least 30 minutes a day, and for the days I am working, I intend to take a break from my desk and walk two laps around the plant. 

In the evenings i'm usually in the bed around 8:30pm, I'm trying to stay up later and get a workout on the wii.


----------



## Momoftwins+1

Ok so I'm late to the team but I'm Christine, 32 , mom of three boys (7,4,4) and married to DH for 10 years. Im restarting at WW this week and hope to lose 50 lbs this year as a goal but just want to be more healthy no matter how much I lose...

I also didn't realize there were workout DVDs instantly on Netflix so I'll have to check them out between Xbox fitness games and hitting the neighborhood gym and working on my 5k running goal...(I'm at 2 miles currently before I want to pass out)


----------



## tigger813

QOTD Monday, January 3, 2011: When was your first trip to Disney, your last trip and when is your next trip? How many times have you been?

Not all my questions are health related. DH and I are going to start on our trip report from our trip last month this week and I feel like reminiscing!

My first trip was in June of 1997. It was a Valentine's gift from DH. I have been 9 times so far. Our next trip will be when we go on PCC 3.0 in June 2012! It'll be our first cruise. DD1s BFF and her family are going as well as some of the friends we've made on the DisBoards!

I'll go into more detail tomorrow! 

I had a horrible headache earlier brought on by not enough water and/or caffeine and probably too much peppermint mocha mudslide! It finally subsided and I was able to eat our pork chops DH grilled for supper.

Tomorrow is the day I start my new journey. I can't believe how bad I've been this holiday! I'm excited to try the EASA2 for the Wii and get back on my elliptical. I got my exercise today taking all the boxes of ornaments back downstairs. It was at least 10 trips up and down. DD1 and I will visit the wellness center in the morning for breakfast and I will drink LOTS of water tomorrow and nothing but healthy food. I need to grocery shop at some point this week as our freezers are practically empty. I'll jump start my weight loss with protein shakes for b'fast and lunch tomorrow or have a big lunch and have a shake for supper. DD1 has dancing and basketball tomorrow night so I may visit the grocery store for a few things while she's dancing. I always eat early with her on Mondays.

We're at 105 weigh ins and I should be getting about 40 more if everyone checks in with me! Gotta get going on the spreadsheet tonight.

Time to get the girls ready for bed. DD1 is showering and then I have to bathe DD2. So glad they go back to school tomorrow. I think they both need it too! Going to keep myself very busy tomorrow. I will check in when I have a few minutes or maybe when I eat lunch. I sometimes don't allow myself on here until I've done a workout! 

TTFN


----------



## jenjolt

> QOTD Monday, January 3, 2011: When was your first trip to Disney, your last trip and when is your next trip? How many times have you been?



Love Disney related questions!!!! Still trying to get motivated to do some sort of workout tonight LOL Still have time!!! Did get my water and veggies in today so that's good!!! Now to journal!!

To answer the QOTD..My first trip was in 1992 when I turned 10 with my Dad since then I have been back.  My last trip was in May and I will be returning in 24 short days WOOT WOOT!!!! I have been to Disney a total of 9 times and have 2 more trips planned for this coming year!!! YAY!!!!


----------



## Rose&Mike

tigger813 said:


> We're at 105 weigh ins and I should be getting about 40 more if everyone checks in with me! Gotta get going on the spreadsheet tonight.
> 
> TTFN


I'm at 137 people. I hope I'm not missing too many!

I need to update the Team lists, etc. but I will do that tomorrow. It has been a brutally long day. Have a good night everyone.


----------



## lisah0711

The Mystery Machine said:


> I have Netflix Streaming here and they several DVDs to choose from. I think I would like to try something on there and see if it sticks.



Ooo!  Thanks for sharing this info!  

Hello TEAM MICKEY folks!


----------



## DavidandDenise

Hello, Everyone!  This is my first BL Challenge.  I'm really looking forward to it!  I really need to lose this "baby" weight!  My boys are 3 years and 10 months, and I'm ready to reclaim my body!  =)  

I'm currently on day 11 of P90x--I love it, but I'm not losing any weight!  I need more cardio.  I lost over 20 pounds between pregnancies doing the first 60 days of P90x a couple years ago.  DH is doing it with me this time, and we're going to do the whole 90!  I plan to add cardio in on some of the lifting days.

Where I really struggle is with food lately.  I'm just not sure what direction to take--low carb., low fat, low calories...  I think I just need to do good old fashion calorie counting for a while and see how it goes.  

I took my first trip to WDW in 1987 for NYE!  I was in 3rd grade, and my parents loaded up all six kids for a week-long trip!  I didn't go again until 2002 for our honeymoon!  DH and I have been 7 times by ourselves (before kiddos!) and have taken DS3 once.  Our next trip is this spring break!  We cannot wait!  It will be our youngest's first trip and our first trip HOME to BLT!    We've missed two years since we got married (one for each boy!)  I never plan on missing another until the boys are old enough to complain about going too many times (maybe I'll just leave them at home if the time comes!)


----------



## BELLE1109

hi team mates!
I hope you all had a great day
today was my last day of vacation so tomorrow will be a real test...I have planned out all of my food for success!

today I had three 'break throughs' 
1) I stuck to my WW points values and even budgeted in a skinny cow (YUM)
2) Completed the HHs goals for today (finishing up my last glass of water as we speak)
3) Rediscovered Fresca.  I plan on drinking my daily water requirement but just water all day makes me   Fresca has zero WW points and is very refreshing!  I am allowing myself 1 can a day which is a huge decrease from my diet coke addiction. I also picked up some crystal lite water flavor.


----------



## tggrrstarr

Kitchensinkguy said:


> Hello
> 
> I plan to follow the new weight watchers program once we figure it all out and I will start P90X on Tuesday.  I was at 205 last summer, but let our extended vacation get the best of me and didn't jump right back into losing it after we got home.
> 
> This is my second Biggest Loser Challenge.





ScubaD said:


> Hello teammates,
> 
> My goal this week is to complete the first 7 days of P90X.  I attempted this in the past and got to day 11 or 12 before it was too much of a hassle.  I was traveling all of the time and exercising in a hotel room was tough.  Now I am home every night and it is much easier out in my garage (man-cave).
> Dave



I did P90x for the first 3 months of my "diet".  It was a fantastic jump start to my journey and really helped me.  I had to stop when I hurt my knee running, I just haven't had time to devote to it again.  I don't think I could have started running without it.


----------



## keenercam

QOTD Monday, January 3, 2011: When was your first trip to Disney, your last trip and when is your next trip? How many times have you been?

My first trip was in May 1981 for my senior class trip.  My last trip was in August 2010 for a weekend to celebrate my birthday.  We leave this Thursday for 4 days for Marathon Weekend.  I have been more than 25 times, but I'm not sure of the precise number. I am truly blessed!

Rose - I hope the list is helpful. Now that I know how to alphabetize in Word, I love making or organizing lists. Yeah, I'm a little weird.


----------



## yanni2

June 1995 for my honeymoon.  I have since been 4 more times with my children, including a trip in December.

I have been to Disneyland too many times to count since I have lived in CA most of my life.

Michelle


----------



## Stinasmom

Hi Team Mickey mates!

I'm ready for the endulgence and gluttony of the Holidays to end!

I actually had TWO good days last week, but then Girls night, New Years Eve, DD's birthday... 

So, my name is Marcy. I am just under 5' tall so the extra weight shows more on me. It's time!!! 

My first goal is to lose 10% by our cruise in March. That's less than 2 lbs per week but I have been stuck at this current weight for 9 years. My body is quite comfortable with this size, but I'M NOT.

HOW?

*Eat smaller portions. 
*Stop "treating" myself to coffee drinks and fast food
*LESS WINE  (tough one!)
*Actually work out on the days I'm not working - I am a Jazzercise instructor and teach 4 classes per week or more when sub for others.
Working out is like a job for me, great exercise!! but I need to mix it up.
*Drink more water

Well, it's a start...  

Marcy


----------



## KSH

tggrrstarr said:


> Don't look at it like that, find some fun choices for breakfast. I find I look forward to it if I have a variety of good, low cal stuff to look forward to. My favorite choices are a sandwich of bagel thin with egg beaters and turkey bacon or a hash of mushrooms, zucchini, eggbeaters and hash brown potatoes.
> Sometimes I treat myself to a subway English muffin. All within 160-230 calories. Not sure how that translates to WW pts.



Good advice!! Thank you.  I keep forgetting that Subway does breakfast now.  I will have to try it.  I've made it through two days of journaling now, and I've gotten all the HHs in both days.  Very exciting!

Can someone tell me how to do multiple quotes?  I am still learning how to DIS!  Would like to respond to more that I've read but I am not sure how that works!

Hope you all have a great day tomorrow!

Karen


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

Hi Team Mickey!

Not much time to reply but wanted to check in before bed.  Its back to work tomorrow for me.  After 10 days off it may be tough.  The kids and I had so much fun being home but its back to the grind.

I got my run in today, ate my veggies and drank my water.  So far so good.  I am off to pack our healthy lunches.  Remeber planning is the key to success.

QOTD- Monday 1-3-11

My first trip was when I was 10. Went with my parents and my moms cousins.  Stayed off property at wilson world. Visited cape canavril, seaworld, busch gardens, and a few other places outside of the parks.  Went back in 96 with my friends for a seniors grad trip.  Honeymooned at AKL in 2003. took my boys for their first trip sept 2009, and my next trip is scheduled for feb 2011 to do the princess half marathon.  Its a girls trip with my mom and aunt. I am counting down the days.


----------



## tigger813

KSH said:


> Good advice!! Thank you.  I keep forgetting that Subway does breakfast now.  I will have to try it.  I've made it through two days of journaling now, and I've gotten all the HHs in both days.  Very exciting!
> 
> Can someone tell me how to do multiple quotes?  I am still learning how to DIS!  Would like to respond to more that I've read but I am not sure how that works!
> 
> Hope you all have a great day tomorrow!
> 
> Karen



Next to the quote button there is a "multi quote button". Click multi quote on each message you want to quote and then reply to them and then post!


----------



## my3princes

keenercam said:


> QOTD Monday, January 3, 2011: When was your first trip to Disney, your last trip and when is your next trip? How many times have you been?
> 
> My first trip was in May 1981 for my senior class trip.  My last trip was in August 2010 for a weekend to celebrate my birthday.  We leave this Thursday for 4 days for Marathon Weekend.  I have been more than 25 times, but I'm not sure of the precise number. I am truly blessed!
> 
> Rose - I hope the list is helpful. Now that I know how to alphabetize in Word, I love making or organizing lists. Yeah, I'm a little weird.



Good Question:  I can answer for myself and for Chris since all of our trips have been together.  First trip was on our honeymoon in 1992.  Last trip was July/August 2010.  We've taken the kids about a dozen times in between there and even did a quick trip with just the 2 of us.  Our next trip is up in the air.  We have APs, but little time to use them because of the kids schedules.  It is more likely that we'll do DL in 2012, either July or August along with a stay at the new DVC resort in Hawaii during that trip.  Can't wait


----------



## bethbuchall

keenercam said:


> QOTD Monday, January 3, 2011: When was your first trip to Disney, your last trip and when is your next trip? How many times have you been?



My first trip was in January, 1972.  My most recent trip was August, 2010.  Unfortunately, I have no idea when the next trip will be.  We are doing a major bathroom remodel soon, and I'll have two kids in college in the Fall.

I don't remember the exact dates of the other trips that I took as a child, but I know that there were two or three more after the January, 1972 trip.  Then I went at the end of May, 1988 for my honeymoon.  We had another trip before children in September, 1990.  We went with the older two in May, 1998.  The next trip was for our third child's 3rd birthday in May, 2002.  We went for a last May trip in 2004 and decided that the older kids were getting too old to pull out of school.  We all went in August, 2006.  My daughter, younger son, and I went in August, 2008.  I wish that we could go more often!


----------



## princesslvr

Hi all! I can't believe how many posts are on this thread, lol. It's great to be here 
I've made good choices in my food this weekend--played Wii fit with dear daughter and found out my wii scale and my home scale are not the same, and not in a good way  need to figure out which one is right. Tomorrow is back to the routine, after the holiday break, so I did shop for healthy lunch stuff and I'll pack my lunch tomorrow and I've got the healthy stuff ready to go for breakfast, so hopefully it will be a good start to the week! 

My first trip to Disney world was in the late 70's, then I returned again my sr yr in high school for a DECA competition trip and then our first family trip was in 2009 and then a Mommy/daughter/friends quick trip last September. (too short) our next family trip is going to be Nov 26-Dec 10 2011 at Wilderness lodge and we've got 2012 to look forward to--  our first time on a disney cruise--we're going to do 5 day bahama cruise with a double dip on CC, come back to port for a day and then we'll hop on the Disney Fantasy for 7 day Eastern Carribean  I'm super excited!!


----------



## BELLE1109

QOTD Monday, January 3, 2011: When was your first trip to Disney, your last trip and when is your next trip? How many times have you been?

My first trip was with my parents for my 8th birthday.  Seeing the castle for the first time is my favorites childhood memory  My last trip was Nov 2009 for my 25th bday with DH.  Our next trip can't come soon enough- I hope 2012 for the princess 1/2


----------



## ReAnSt

I am going to answer questions of the day at once.

I am going to walk and ride a stationary bike for exercise.  I am thinking about maybe checking out some exercise DVD's from the library or maybe finding a yoga class or maybe karate class.  Scheduled classes are very hard for me as my work schedule is never consistent.

As for Disney trips.

My first trip to Disney World was in 1989 and I was 6 years old.  I have been many times since.  I lived in Orlando for 4 years while I went to school at the University of Central FL and worked as a castmember for a period of time.  I am trying to move back to the Central FL area at the current time but I need to find a job.  

My first and only trip to DL was in 2008 and I should be returning this year.  I have been on 5 Disney cruises the first was in 2005.

I hope you are all doing well and those of you starting tomorrow, good luck!


----------



## tigger813

Good night, all! I've spent more than half my day on here!

Tigger needs some sleep so she can wake up as the energizer bunny again tomorrow. I've got a lot of cleaning and working out to do!

5am-Miles 1, 2, and 4 of BL Power Walk
6:30 Wellness Center with DD1
8:30 Take Wii back downstairs so I can start the EA Sports Active 2
10am Clean, clean, clean
12pm DD2 comes home from school, lunch
12:30 More cleaning and organizing
3pm DD1 comes home- homework
4pm dinner with DD1 before Irish Step and basketball
5-7:30 Irish step and basketball for DD1- maybe get a few groceries
7:30 Work on spreadsheets!!!!! 

If I get cleaning done efficiently I can work on the spreadsheets earlier than at night!

TTFN


----------



## tmfranlk

QOTD Monday, January 3, 2011: When was your first trip to Disney, your last trip and when is your next trip? How many times have you been?

My first trip was when I was 7yo so spring of 1983. We went on 3 family trips in elementary/junior high school. After that, I didn't go again until I graduated from college in 1998. I went with my best friend and his girl friend on that trip. In 2001 I took my then 5yo sister for her first trip (Yes, I was almost 25 - big age difference) and have been at least 12 times since then including 6 trips with now 7yo Terra. Our last trip was in Sept 2008 and it was DH's first time going with us! (Unfortunately, also probably his last trip as he's not a big traveller.  ). Our next trip *WILL* be in Nov/Dec of 2001 for Deva's first trip. (The empathic will is a result of having to cancel multiple trips since '08 due to money and then having a baby so I'm suffering _major_ withdrawls. Deva will be almost exactly the same age as Terra was on her first trip (and oddly enough Terra will be the same age my little sister was on Terra's first trip- might be a bit of de ja vu).

Now DL is another story. I went there on a band trip in high school for New Year's Eve. Then when I was pregnant with Terra we moved there to be near DH's family. Though we only ended up staying there two years, we were at DL more times than I could count (LOVED living 15 min from the park - that was the best part about living in CA). Since then we're been 1-2 time a year while visiting family and friends. Our last trip to DL was in February when we spent Terra's birthday at the park.


----------



## Merryweather27

RayaniFoxmur said:


> When my husband and I both lost the 70 pounds he went down more than 8 inches in his pants.  I still wear the same clothes.  That's SO frustrating, to not see the progress.  I just don't get it.



I feel your pain!  I too am slow to shed inches even while the pounds are dropping quickly.  I was planning to start WIN, but I'm scared that my inches will stay the same for quite a while and get me discouraged!


----------



## maslex

*QOTD Monday, January 3, 2011: When was your first trip to Disney, your last trip and when is your next trip? How many times have you been?*

MY first trip was in October 1993 (for our honeymoon--although it was like my DH's 3-4th time). ***offsite

Our next trip wasn't until May 2001 (our first trip with our boys)  They were 4 and 5 at the time.  ***offsite

Then in June 2005 the four of us took a trip with MIL, Dh's stepfather, SIL, BIL and nephew.  It was a Christmas present from the inlaws  ***onsite at All Star Movies.

July 2007, a trip with SIL, BIL & nephew.  ***onsite at Pop Century

April 2008, took our first Disney cruise to St Maarten, St Thomas.  LOVED IT!!!  We went with friends of ours with their son who is the same age as my youngest.

June 2009, a trip with just the four of us.  Had a week's vacation stay at Wilderness Lodge, then did a 5 night cruise (not Disney though) then came back to Disney for a stay at Coronado Springs.   Was a long 2 weeks but had a blast!!!

Right now we don't have any plans on going back to WDW anytime soon.  DH wants to wait until we can go during an "off season"  We don't do well in the heat and we're about sick of the crowds.  LOL  Ever since our first taste of cruising, that's the vacation route we've been taking.  So we have one planned with Carnival in August of 2011.   THEN----June 2012 we're doing our 2nd Disney cruise on the Fantasy!!!!      This is the first time we're doing the Western Caribbean!!!


----------



## newmouse2008

Hey team mickey!!  I just joined the group tonight.  I have been fussing about my weight for years and turning 50 this month has finally made me realize that the time is now. Looking back at the photos from this past month really has motivated me to get off my butt. I went on a cruise in December. My next cruise is in May and I really want to be a thinner healthier cruiser!! 


T.


----------



## disneymom2one

QUOTD:

My first trip (like a lot of people) was my honeymoon in 1993.  We went back in 1998 when Hann was three and have been many, many times since then.  We moved to Florida in 1999 and with FL resident discounts (and now DVC), we get down about three times a year.  Our last trip was a couple of weeks ago - we started at Saratoga for two nights, then took a great trip to DC (via the Autotrain) then ended at Hilton Head (does that count?).

Our next trip is spring break - AKL and BCV.   

Well, today the real world starts for us.  The beginning of the semester is always incredibly stressful - our daughter is not happy at our local high school and is really unhappy about heading back tomorrow and my husband and I have much to do before the college begins on Wednesday.  To add to things, my husband is actually leaving early Thursday morning to fly to San Francisco to speak at a conference.  It's a big honor and I'm thrilled for him but I'll be extra busy covering some of his classes and managing my own set until he gets back.  The high school also has made massive changes to many kids' schedules - including Hann's.  Change and autism generally are not such a good thing so I'm hoping for the best but realistically, she'll probably have a tough go of it.

 I'll probably get quiet again but I am trying to post more as I really fell off during the fall.  I also still haven't learned to multi-quote - and I'm kind of typical math prof - very shy IRL - almost withdrawn some would say.


----------



## tigger813

I HATE THE WIND!!!!! Woke me up at 4 and I couldn't get back to sleep. So, I checked the PMs that came in and am about to head down and begin my workouts for the day. I hate being up this early as I will want to go to bed at 8 tonight and I have a ton to do today and tonight!

Don't forget the healthy habits! They are great! I try and follow them as best I can but don't always report! I hope to do better this time around with that. 

Shorts, socks, sneakers and my Tigger/Pooh tank top are on so it's time to go to the BL Ranch and burn some calories!

TTFN


----------



## Rose&Mike

Merryweather27 said:


> I feel your pain!  I too am slow to shed inches even while the pounds are dropping quickly.  I was planning to start WIN, but I'm scared that my inches will stay the same for quite a while and get me discouraged!


I really encourage you to go ahead and measure. We are only reporting every4 weeks, I think, and you might be pleasantly surprised with the results!



newmouse2008 said:


> Hey team mickey!!  I just joined the group tonight.  I have been fussing about my weight for years and turning 50 this month has finally made me realize that the time is now. Looking back at the photos from this past month really has motivated me to get off my butt. I went on a cruise in December. My next cruise is in May and I really want to be a thinner healthier cruiser!!
> 
> 
> T.



Welcome!

MB--hope your week goes as smoothly as possible.

Tracey--I have been up since 3am, so I feel your pain. I guess the insomnia is back....I might have to break down and go to the doctor this time.

Good morning all! I hope everyone returning to work today has a great day!

Briefly, here is what is going on in my house. My dh's sister died very unexpectedly on Jan.1. She was 44 and lives about 400 miles away. Their parents both died many years ago, and she was not married. He was not close to his sister. It has been a rough couple of days. Mike is leaving today to go deal with some of the stuff. He will have a small memorial service on Wednesday. Because of family issues--which no one really wants to hear about--the big service will be on Saturday. He is coming home on Thursday, because our DS goes back to college on Friday--he goes to school 500 miles away in the opposite direction. Mike decided this is what he needed to do for us (me and ds), for his sanity, and because he has been off work since Dec.20 and really needs to be there at some point this week. So for that reason, he told the extended family to do whatever they want, since they decided Wednesday was not going to work for them. I am exhausted, he is exhausted, our son is a mess--he's dealing with the fact that someone his parents age died unexpectedly and it's scaring him. He had a rough semester in the fall, so we want him to have as normal a week this week as possible. 

Anyhow, that's where I'm at. I'm not even sure what I ate yesterday. I am hoping to get some exercise in today, even if it's just a couple of miles on the treadmill at home. Please send good thoughts our way today as Mike makes the drive.

Thank you again to Tracey for taking over as coach for me this week. I will definitely be back to coach sometime during the challenge.

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## tigger813

Love and hugs to you and Mike! We will be praying for your whole family!

I did miles 1, 2, and 4 of BL Power Walk! I was sweating like crazy! I'll be setting up my complete workout schedule later today after I start the EASA2. I plan on doing the Last CHance Workout every Friday morning before weigh in. I really like that workout as it involves a lot of things. 

Time to get DD1 up so we can hit the wellness center before she heads off to school at 7:25!

TTFN


----------



## Rose&Mike

Thanks Tracey.

Forgot to say--Taryn--you better be coming back soon. I am missing you!


----------



## tigger813

Rose&Mike said:


> Thanks Tracey.
> 
> Forgot to say--Taryn--you better be coming back soon. I am missing you!



Yeah, where is that woman? We need her!!!!!


----------



## flipflopmom

cclovesdis said:


> My gut feeling is that I will find it very successful! I want to reach my goal weight by the end of 2011. That's at least 25, if not 35 pounds. I would love to do reach my goal weight by the end of BL 11, but I also know that if I don't lose slowly, I don't keep it off.


My gut feeling is that you will be very successful, too!!!! Thanks for being our HH coach!



PRINCESS VIJA said:


> I almost died this year because of blood clots in my  lungs and arm.  I ended up in the ICU on the ventilator and am VERY lucky to be alive.  soooo, I received my wake up call... then hit the snooze button!


That's a cute way of thinking about it, the snooze button!  I know you will be very successful!!!



lisah0711 said:


> Just popping in to say Happy New Year to the TEAM MICKEY crowd!


Thanks for popping in, otherwise I would miss you!



tggrrstarr said:


> I have had an amazing week since the day after Christmas, with no exercise (no time) I just keep losing somehow.


That's awesome!  I did that for a few weeks, it lulled me into complacency, though.  Be careful.  Good job getting back into the gym!



tigger813 said:


> Hope everyone has a fun and safe time tonight! This will be my last Chinese food splurge until I get rid of the holiday weight!


I know EXACTLY what you mean!!!



KSH said:


> So excited to be in this challenge!  This is my first one.  My name is Karen and I'm 47.  Married 20 years, no kids - just dogs!


Hey Karen, our names rhyme!  I'm Taryn.  I have 2 kids, but my dogs are very important to me, too!  The boot camp sounds like fun, I have a few friends here that do it.  Sounds like you already have a solid exercise plan!



kinntj said:


> Hi Fellow Mickey team challengers!  Happy New Year!!
> I'm Tammy, 40 years old and promised myself more health during this decade.  Some of my family members have been diagnosed with diabetes (adult onset) during this time.


My Daddy had diabetes, and my brother and Father-in- law were both diagnosed this year with it.  It's a very scary disease, and one reason I decided to get healthy, too.  



Rose&Mike said:


> *QOTD 1/1/11 Saturday--two parts
> 1. Introduce yourself, if you haven't done so yet.
> 2. Do you have a goal for this week, this month, this challenge? *


I'll do an intro in another post, but my goal for this week is to get my butt in gear, and not allow ANYTHING unhealthy into my body, and workout!  I'd like to loose 2 pounds this week, 8-10 pounds this month, and end the challenge in the 140s.



jenjolt said:


> QOTD: Hi Team Mickey!! My name is Jen and I'm a High School Biology Teacher!!!!  This is my 2nd WISH challenge although I'm sad to say I didn't stick through with the other one but my goal this time is to follow through with this one no matter what!!!!



STick with it, you'll be glad you did!



tmfranlk said:


> Hi my name is Tia, I'm 34, a stay at home/homeschooling mom and in-home child care provider and this is my 2nd and a half challenge. The half was last January when I jumped back in and was doing really well, especially with exercise. Them in Feb I got so tired I couldn't even imagine a step of exercise...lo and behold I was pregnant with my 2nd DD (now 3 months)!


Seems like I remember that, glad you baby is healthy, and you are back with us.  It is tough to maintain your healthy with an infant, kudos to you for doing it for you and the baby!



yanni2 said:


> My name is Michelle and I am 39 (40 in July).  I have been married for 15 years and have 2 dds (12 & 10).  I am a SAHM and I homeschool both my children and have for 6 years now.  Both my girls are competitive gymnasts so we spend a lot of time at their practices and competitions.


My oldest daughter, 11, just quit competitive gymnastics after 5 years.  It was a very hard decision, but she was totally burned out, and if I admit it, so were we.  It was a lifestyle change, for sure!  I totally get what you mean, our lives revolved around her gym schedule!



Applemomma said:


> This is my first time trying WISH but I've got high hopes! I'm not overly concerned about my weight (in fact as of right now I have NO idea what it actually is....might get a scare when I weigh in) but I'd really just like to get rid of the spare tire that's clung tight to my middle!


That's a good way to look at it!  It was the last to move, and unfortunately, the first to come back, too, for me!



dis-happy said:


> I might have a hard time keeping up with you online this week because I'm going to Disney!!


Have fun!



disneymom2one said:


> Hi everyone.


I hope you guys had a great trip! I kept looking around to see if I saw you at HHI, I wasn't sure if our trips coincided or not!  Glad to have you back and posting!!!!



kathmzh said:


> Good morning and Happy New Year everyone! I'm Kath, 45 years old, have struggled with an extra 20 to 30 lbs my whole adult life....and I will admit it, I don't like to exercise!


I think finding something you like makes all the difference.  I will say that I hate running in the midst of it, usually, but love the afterglow!



KristiMc said:


> I think I introduced already - but I will add on.  I am Kristi, 39 (40 in February) SAHM of 2 boys 9 & 6.  This past Biggest Looser challenge was my first and I was the overall winner!  I have another 40 pounds to go to - so just keep chugging.


Yes ma'am, miss winner, you keep us all motivated!  Just keep swimming, just keep swimming!



maslex said:


> My name is Pam.  I'm 39yrs old.  I've been a school bus driver for the past 9 years.  Sadly, I'm one of those people who have a LARGE amount of weight to lose so even going for a walk each day is a big deal for me.  But I'm dedicated to get SOMETHING in every day this week.


You've come to the right place.  Just move, daily, and it will slowly but surely come off and get easier.  BTW, as a Kindergarten teacher, I don't envy you at ALL.  I've always said you couldn't pay me enough to drive a school bus!



RayaniFoxmur said:


> Good morning team Mickey!  For this challenge, I'm hoping to lose 50 pounds.  I have 200 pounds to lose so 50 pounds will help so much.  I'm having so much problems staying motivated after losing an initial 70 pounds, so I'm really hoping this will help put a firecracker back in my butt :


POW!!!  Did that work?  70 pounds is AWESOME!!!!!!!  Keep moving,eating healthy, posting, and reading, and it will happen, I promise!!



girlrea said:


> Hello my name is Maria. I'm 42 years old. I've been married for 22 years, and we have a 15year old dd. I have been overweight all my life. In 2003 I lost 52 lbs, sadly to say I put them back on and found some more. y goals for this week is to drink my water, drop the sodas, 30 min of exercise each day and to eat more fruits and veg.


Dropping the sodas will help tremendously, and pretty quickly, too.  You can do this!



princesslvr said:


> I haven't had a chance to introduce myself--I'm Veronica, 39 (turning 40 in October) I have one daughter who is almost 6. I'm ready to get healthy and be an active and fun Mommy who isn't hiding from bathing suits and swimming pools or cameras because I'm embarassed of how I look.


It's amazing how losing weight gives you more confidence, and energy to play with your children.  Kudos to you for doing it as an example for her!



The Mystery Machine said:


> My name is Jeannine and I am 45. I have 2 dd's 19 and 14. My DH has a dd from a previous relationship and she is 25 and has 3 children, making us grandparents. I have been married for 20yrs this past Dec.


Good luck entering the workforce!  I actually wish I could be a SAHM.  Menu planning is a big key, once you get into the habit, it's easier.  There is a BL recipe thread on the WISH boards, maybe you could get some ideas from that~!



KSH said:


> . It has been a long time since I tracked what I ate, so I know this will be good.  And so far the new WW plan seems very doable, especially now that fruits and veggies are free! I've also been thinking about goals.


Tracking does make a huge difference!  You're off to a great start!



janmadre said:


> For today, it's to behave myself with my eating, exercise and that dreadful water. For the week, it's to do every healthy challenge every day. And for the month, it's to have lost an averagel of two pounds per week.


Great goals!!!!  



tggrrstarr said:


> I'm Kelli. I will be 34 in a few days and I have been married 5 years to my amazing husband. We don't have any kids, just two very spoiled pets.  Our dog Jazz is almost 14 and still doing great, especially now that we added Boo to the house. Boo is our 10 month kitten who I'm sure you will hear more about!


oh, sweet boo, tigger on crack!  You've done amazingly, and I have no doubts you'll meet those goals!



ReAnSt said:


> Hi my name is Becky.  I am 28 and live in PA.  I have struggled with weight my whole life.  I did a few of these challenges a few years ago.  I lost a large amount of weight a few years ago and was training for a half marathon.  I managed to break my foot in 2008 and was not allowed to put weight on it for almost 4 months.  So it was about 6-8 months before I could walk without limping, etc.


You've overcome a lot.  Hoping for a clean bill of health for you, too!  I shattered my leg/ankle at 17, I know how hard that is to overcome!  You can do it!



BELLE1109 said:


> Hi All!
> I'm Reilly.  I'm an HR manager for a biotech company in Boston. I'm 26 and have been happily married to my DH for 2 years.  We have 2 dogs no kids (although I* consider them my kids lol) My ultimate goal is to lose 30 lbs and to do the princess 1/2 next year


Great goals!  Looking forward to getting to know you better!



liesel said:


> Hi everyone!  My name is Lisa, I am 35, married for 13 years and a SAHM with two kids, 9 and 5.  In my former (and will be again someday) life I went to culinary school and worked as a cook.  In 2010 I lost 23 pounds, which I keep telling myself is a good number, even though so many did so much better.  I also started thyroid medication in June.


DH would love to go to culinary school, we're foodies!  23 is a GREAT number!  Especially throwing in the thyroid issues!



Disney Yooper said:


> My name is Vicki.  I'm 49 years old.  I've been married to the most wonderful man for 28 years and we have two beautiful DDs, 25 & 22. Four years ago, I lost 25 pounds just by healthier habits - parking farther from the door, eating breakfast every day, and drinking water.


What a testimony on how the HH can work!  You are so right, 50's just a number!



Alex&Evan'sMom said:


> Hi! Then last year I found out that my 52 year old Dad had a terminal illness brought on by not taking care of himself.  He also has numerous other health problems including diabetes, high blood pressure and high cholesterol due to his size. I started in August and have lost 44 lbs. so far.  I limit myself to a certain amount of calories and make sure I have plenty of fruits and vegetables.


I totally understand.  Without getting too maudlin, I lost my Daddy last September.  He had diabetes, high blood pressure, blood issues, and finally kidney cancer.  You're off to a WONDERFUL start!!!!!



mstinson14 said:


> My name is Megan, and I am 14 years old.  I have joined this challenge as I am a tad over 300 pounds, have battled being overweight ever since I can remember and would like to change.  I look forward to accomplishing my goal, I just can't wait to be skinny!!


Megan, I am so proud of you for starting this challenge.  What a wonderful feeling you'll have when you accomplish your goal, start a lifestyle that will lead to being a healthy adult!




tigger813 said:


> QOTD: Sunday, Jan. 2, 2011
> This is kind of a sharing information and strategies question as we have a lot of newbies with us:
> What types of exercise are you going to do or have been doing that can help others with this challenge?


I started running last February with the Couch to 5K (c25K) program.  I was very overweight, and cried the first time I ran for a minute.  Thankfully I progressed, and it was very motivating to see that I could run farther each time.  For anyway looking to get into running, it's a great, great plan!  I also do ab and arm work, just some basics with hand weights.  Got a great DVD called 8 minute abs that ROCKS!!!



bethbuchall said:


> This is my first Biggest Loser Challenge, but not the first time I've tried to lose weight.  I went to Weight Watchers in September, 2001 and lost a lot of weight in about 10 months.  I regret to say that I have found it all again (plus a bit more).  I haven't successfully stuck with any plan since then.


Don't give up this time, you are worth it!!!!!!



Rose&Mike said:


> Thank you so much Tracey for taking over as coach for the rest of the week. We had a very unexpected family emergency, so I will be in and out for the next several days.


OH NO Rose, I hope everything is okay!!!!!!!!!  Let me know if you need anything!



Cupcaker said:


> Happy new years everyone!  My name is Jeanette.  This is my second BL challenge.  For this challenge, I would like to lose 10lbs more.  Since I will be getting married this year, having lost the majority of my weight has definitely been a stress reliever.  I will be going on a disney cruise in 18 days and am really looking forward to that.


I didn't know you were going on a disney cruise!!!!  Have you decided on a venue yet?



mommyof2Pirates said:


> I had a great OP day.  Finishing up my last cup of water, got way more than 20 min of exercise (did a 6 mile run at an 11:50 pace), and got 3 servings of veggies in plus 3 of fruits for a bonus.


WAY to go Lindsay!!!!!!!!!



Jaelynnandmom said:


> Hello! My name is Tiffany, I am a 28 year old SAHM with 3 beautiful girls, one second grader and twin girls who just turned one.


You are exactly right, your girls are BEAUTIFUL!!!!!  Welcome!



my3princes said:


> I joined WW on Wednesday and I'm trying to sort through the new plan.


I hope you like it!  I've thought about getting the info, but again, money doesn't allow...



jamesnnick said:


> Hello Team!  I've really enjoyed reading about all of you so far.   I'm Jen--I'm a 34 year old speech therapist.  !


Welcome to the team!  You're going to be very successful!



Good Morning Dewdrop said:


> Hi I'm Karen SAHM to dd  - we also homeschool.  Dh and I just celebrated our 20th wedding anniversary and dd's 11th birthday (at Disney of course!) - conveniently they're both on Dec 1st!  We call it our family celebration day.


How sweet!  That's really cool!!!!



WDWangela said:


> Hi, my name is Angie.  I am a school teacher and have been married for 28 years.  I would like to lose 25 pounds.  My goal is to start regular exercising and watching what I eat.  My husband and I tend to eat out way too much, so will try to eat more at home.


Eating out can be a lifestyle buster, too many bad choices.  You can do this!



mmwalker said:


> Hello. My name is Michelle and I am excited to begin this challenge. I am 48 years old, I have been married for 19 years, and I have a 12 year old son. I am a 5th grade teacher  and a DVC owner. I am a former cast member. 25 years ago I was considered too fat to be "on stage" (I was a size 16).


That's crazy!  What an exciting life, though!  I have an 11 year old (and a 3 year old), a K teacher, and a DVC owner, too.  We have lots in common, looking forward to getting to know you better!



maslex said:


> Right now, even walking any distance is a chore for me.  I do know that I can walk 2 times around the track (what's that? a 1/2 mile?).  The thing is though I live in a region that gets very cold, well actually FREEZING most of the winter with whipping winds (actually where I live it's known as Hurricane Alley because the winds get so bad) I do have many exercise dvd's that have collected dust over the years.  I have a whole dvd set of Richard Simmons "Sweatin to the Oldies"  a set of 5 WATP dvd's (although I just found out this week that I had bought an advanced set instead of a beginners set) I have 2 Weight Watcher dvd's that I bought a couple of years ago and still haven't used.  I also have the Wii "Walk it Out"  and the Wii Fit (unfortunately I'm over the weight limit for this so I haven't been able to even use it yet)  And my last one is the EA Active?? (I think that's the name of it, but unfortunately on that one, the leg strap isn't big enough for my leg)


Move every day, and it will get easier.  You have a great collection of DVD's to get you started!  Keep on keeping on!!!




ScubaD said:


> Hello teammates,
> 
> My goal this week is to complete the first 7 days of P90X.  I attempted this in the past and got to day 11 or 12 before it was too much of a hassle.


Dave, I've heard that is KILLER!  Good luck to you!!!!



keenercam said:


> My name is Cam.  I am 47 years old and have been married to the most wonderful man in the world for 26 years.  I had four heart "surgeries" and was cured in January 2005.  The doctor who did the 3rd and 4th surgeries was a miracle worker.  I had to get special permission to go to Johns Hopkins in Baltimore to see if he could help. I am down 55 pounds from my highest weight at the pre-surgery physical in January 2005.  My goal is to lose another 40.  I would LOVE to do it by our Disney Mediterranean cruise in June, but am realistic enough to realize that I should expect to reach the goal by the end of 2011, at best.  Right now, I am pretty constrained on the cardio I can do, but I know I lose best with cardio.  I bought the Leslie Sansone 3 miles workout and did that yesterday. It was 45 minutes, including 5 minutes warm-up and 5 minutes cool down.


Awesome CAM!!!  Your story is so motivating!  I am so glad you found some exercise you can do!!



RayaniFoxmur said:


> I have been struggling SO much with exercise it's not even funny.  I've actually been in a pretty high amount of pain the last two months or so because of my new job.  I got a job at Sea World, but that job includes me going up and down stairs repeatedly all day long.


Great job losing 70.  It's crazy how much weight it takes to go down sizes in clothes for women.  Been there, done that.  I am sorry you are in pain right now, but your body will get used to those stairs, and soon it will be lots easier!



Kitchensinkguy said:


> My name is Chris.  I'm 40 years old and married to my3princes.  My goal for this challenge is to lose at least 30 lbs.  Anything south of 200 lbs would make me happy.  Mind you I was over 200 lbs in high school.


Hey Chris!  Good to meet you! We've heard lots about you, all good!  Well, mostly about your family, but still...  Welcome!



keenercam said:


> Oh, Liz, I'm sorry you are feeling overwhelmed.  I agree that a smaller goal is going to do so much for your mindset!  Whenever I think about how much I have to lose I get overwhelmed, too, so I know how you feel.  No, Lindsay, no races for me this coming weekend.  I just have to be realistic and 9 miles completely totalled my knee for several days. I am so worried about doing more damage to it, so I have persuaded myself to NOT do the 1/2 this year.


I know that was hard for you to come to that decision, but I am glad you are taking care of that knee!  Great advice, BTW.



HappyMatt said:


> My name is Matt.  I am 31.  My wife and I married 4 years ago in Disney World.  We now have 2 beautiful daughters who are 3 and 1. I am new to the BL Challenge as well as the DIS Boards in general.  My wife has been on the DIS Boards for years.  We decided that we would lose weight this year and this challenge should help us keep focused.  We are really taking eating healthy and exercise seriously this time.


Welcome to DIS, and BL!!!  How cool to get married at WDW. Having your wife doing the challenge will make it sooo much easier for you!  You can do this!



my3princes said:


> Busy day.  Chris and my brother moved and stacked about 3 cord of wood this morning.  We've taken down all of our Outside Christmas decorations which only leaves the Christmas cards left to put away.


I love reading all about your home improvements!!!!



Merryweather27 said:


> Hiya, Team Mickey!  I lost 40 pounds in six months, then plateaued and fell off the wagon.  Since then I have since gained it all back plus 10 buddy pounds.  Subsequent dieting attempts have never lasted longer than 2 months or yielded more than a 10 pound loss.


STICK WITH IT!!!  You'll be glad you did!  We're all here for you!



Momoftwins+1 said:


> Ok so I'm late to the team but I'm Christine, 32 , mom of three boys (7,4,4) and married to DH for 10 years. Im restarting at WW this week and hope to lose 50 lbs this year as a goal but just want to be more healthy no matter how much I lose...


Glad you are here!



tigger813 said:


> QOTD Monday, January 3, 2011: When was your first trip to Disney, your last trip and when is your next trip? How many times have you been?


My first trip was our honeymoon in Dec. 1996 at WL.  Took the girls for their first trip in July of 09, bought DVC, last trip June 10 at our new home at BLT, and next trip will be July 4th at BLT!!!!



Rose&Mike said:


> It has been a brutally long day. Have a good night everyone.


Again, hope everything is okay.  Let me know if you need any help!



DavidandDenise said:


> Hello, Everyone!   My boys are 3 years and 10 months, and I'm ready to reclaim my body!


Love it!!!!



Stinasmom said:


> I'm ready for the endulgence and gluttony of the Holidays to end!


AMEN!!!  Sounds like you get lots of exercise!



disneymom2one said:


> Well, today the real world starts for us.  The beginning of the semester is always incredibly stressful - our daughter is not happy at our local high school and is really unhappy about heading back tomorrow and my husband and I have much to do before the college begins on Wednesday.


Don't you get quiet again!  I love hearing from you!  I am so sorry she's struggling, it's such a tough battle.  But she's strong, and so are you.  Just hang in there, take each day as it comes.  Sending PPD your way!



tigger813 said:


> I HATE THE WIND!!!!! Woke me up at 4 and I couldn't get back to sleep. I hate being up this early as I will want to go to bed at 8 tonight and I have a ton to do today and tonight!


Maybe you can catch a 20 minute power nap.  They do wonders for me!

Whew!  All caught up.  BRB with my own novella!


----------



## flipflopmom

Rose&Mike said:


> Briefly, here is what is going on in my house. My dh's sister died very unexpectedly on Jan.1.


I am so, so sorry honey!  Sending PPD your way, hope you, Mike, and Thomas all can deal with this and move on...  I must have been posting at the same time!



tigger813 said:


> Yeah, where is that woman? We need her!!!!!


Awww.... you guys.......  You make me feel so special!

Well, here I am!  In a mess, as usual, but I'm here!  As an intro, in case I didn't already, I'm Taryn, 35, K teacher, working on Master's Degree, Pampered Chef consultant, married 14 years 2 girls, 11 and almost 4 (on the 13th!), and two furboys!  I joined BL last February, went from 218 on Jan 18th to 150 in Oct.  I was happy, even got complacent after a bought with mono.  Financial issues abound here, due to DH's hours being cut and some poor financial decisions on my part.  Digging our way out, day by day, hence the pampered chef.  It's taken a toll on me mentally and physically.  Inexpensive food is UnheALTHY!  

I am so glad this challenge is starting up!  Your stories have motivated me. I am scared to be in that "lost a bunch of weight, put it back on again" crowd again.  BTDT, got pregnant, yada yada.  Weighed this am, and I AM UP 12 POUNDS FROM MY LOW IN OCTOBER!  Rose, add me to the losers when you have time.  I know some of this is bloating from driving, I gain 3-4 pounds every time I spend 5 or more hours in a car.  Not sure why.  

It starts TODAY!  I did get back into exercise while on our recent trip to Hilton Head.  I ran one day outside, and visited the workout room once, did a couple of miles on the dreadmill for the first time ever, and didn't fall off, so that was encouraging, and did a couple on the bicycle, and some weights for my arms, spent an hour in there overall.  

I've got to rethink my workouts, because I just can't handle running in the cold and dark, which was my usual morning times to run.  Hoping I can start in the evenings, worse comes to worse I know I can run on the treadmill so I could go over to the free gym at the community college after work.  I want those 12 pounds gone by the end of the month.  It will be tough, but I am determined!  

In a very, very stressed place right now, we got home late last night, I had a terrible migraine from the drive, and then DH started on the money as soon as we got back.  Thanks to DVC points, it was a VERY low cost trip, covered mostly by Christmas money,  but still....  Almost sick worrying again.  Then the weight issue.  AND I have to go back to work in an hour. AND I have a terrible backache, probably from the ride, too.  It catches every time I twist.  AND my house is a wreck, the Christmas decorations still arent' down.   Cheerful Taryn is not in a happy place, although our trip was fun, even if DH had a cold and wasn't into a lot of it.  But he tried a lot, bless his heart, as we say in the south! So the reality slap in the face is stinging this am!

Hopefully I can make some calls, book some Pampered Chef shows, get my house in order, organize my month, and lose 2-3 pounds by Friday.  Simple, right?

Can I throw a temper tantrum?  Don't wanna go to work!!  Going to put off getting ready a bit by sending my weight in, and doing my measurements. Thank GOODNESS it's just a workday!

Have a great day all!
Taryn


----------



## Applemomma

Rose&Mike said:


> Briefly, here is what is going on in my house. My dh's sister died very unexpectedly on Jan.1. She was 44 and lives about 400 miles away. Their parents both died many years ago, and she was not married. He was not close to his sister. It has been a rough couple of days. Mike is leaving today to go deal with some of the stuff. He will have a small memorial service on Wednesday. Because of family issues--which no one really wants to hear about--the big service will be on Saturday. He is coming home on Thursday, because our DS goes back to college on Friday--he goes to school 500 miles away in the opposite direction. Mike decided this is what he needed to do for us (me and ds), for his sanity, and because he has been off work since Dec.20 and really needs to be there at some point this week. So for that reason, he told the extended family to do whatever they want, since they decided Wednesday was not going to work for them. I am exhausted, he is exhausted, our son is a mess--he's dealing with the fact that someone his parents age died unexpectedly and it's scaring him. He had a rough semester in the fall, so we want him to have as normal a week this week as possible.
> 
> Anyhow, that's where I'm at. I'm not even sure what I ate yesterday. I am hoping to get some exercise in today, even if it's just a couple of miles on the treadmill at home. Please send good thoughts our way today as Mike makes the drive.
> 
> Thank you again to Tracey for taking over as coach for me this week. I will definitely be back to coach sometime during the challenge.
> 
> Have a great day everyone!




My sympathies and prayers for you. Be kind to yourself this week...


----------



## Princess Nancy

Hello Everyone!

My Name is Nancy and I would am now part of Team Mickey!!

In 2007, My Husband and I completed the Disney 1/2 Marathon. SInce then I have had a hard time finding my groove. I have gained weight and now am hoping to get back on track.
I am eating healthy and doing Jillian's 30 day Shred and using the Wii Fit. Wow my little character is round! Gotta change that!

Looking forward to being part of the team for great Moral support!!

BTW, who do I email my weight to?

Thanks!!


----------



## Applemomma

QOTD Monday, January 3, 2011: When was your first trip to Disney, your last trip and when is your next trip? How many times have you been?

My first was way back in 1980 with my parents and sister when it was still just the Magic Kingdom! I was chomping at the bit to getback but it took until 2007 and a conference for DH to manage it. That's when I discovered the DIS and realized it didn't have to be a once in a lifetime trip! Did a one day trip with a friend in 2009 and just returned in November with my mom and 2 dd's.

Planning to hopefully return evey two years now! No date set for the next one but if the stars aline I'll hopefully be cruising with the DISUnplugged in Dec 2012 and making it a land and sea package  And hopefully I'll be in a healthier body thanks to WISH and Team Mickey....did horribly yesterday but today is a brand new day!


----------



## KristiMc

Rose:  So sorry for your loss.  

QOTD:  My first time in a Disney park was in 1999.  I was in Orlando for work and I went to Epcot for a day by myself.  My first planned vacation to WDW was in 2000.  My DH and I spent 4 days at the parks and did a 3 day Disney cruise.  Since then we have been to WDW 3 times with the kids (2006,2008 & Feb. 2010).  Our next trip is a 7-night Eastern Caribbean cruise on the Magic in March.  Only 81 more days to go!


----------



## PRINCESS VIJA

Hey guys, I am sitting here fuming!   I have to calm down before I go eat breakfast, or else I know what will happen  Just needing to vent to someone.

So, we have a new rule at work that no vacation requests can go in before Jan.1.  our department was closed 1/2-1/2.  I got off today, went in early to put in my request and lo and behold there are already requests there.  I asked one of the nurses who did it and they put it in on 12/31 dated it 1/1 and said "I didn't think it would be that big of a deal".   there are 2 days that it affects me because I am the 3rd nurse to ask off, and only 2 are allowed.  So I called my manager and she told me we have to take it to the coordinating council.  Great.  Maybe they can change something for the future, but for now I totally get screwed by following the rules.


----------



## tigger813

I hate it when people don't follow the rules! And then it impacts us that do follow the rules!!!!

Have you Pmed me your starting weight? Deadline is 7:30pm!


----------



## BELLE1109

Rose- hugs to you and your family.


----------



## disneymom2one

Rose ... I'm so sorry about your husband's sister.

I can see something similar happening here and have no clue what we would do.  My sister and I are best friends but we are estranged from our brother (his decision) and have been since we lost my dad six years ago (mom passed two years prior).  I worry a lot about him as he really has no one (he's also estranged from his only child).  I feel like we owe it to our parents to do the right thing - but it's very, very difficult.

Anyway, my thoughts are with you.


----------



## KSH

Hi Team!

I am enjoying one last lazy morning.  Back to work tomorrow for me.

QOTD:  My parents took me sometime right after WDW opened, so either late 1971 or early 1972.  I had just turned 8.  It was my first plane ride too!  After that we took a few other trips and I went many times in high school on church youth group trips. After college I got to go on a day trip (flew down in the morning and back that night) to help chaperone a group of developmentally disabled adults.  That was awesome!  My husband and I went once, in 1992.  Then in 2008 a friend suggested we do the Expedition Everest Challenge so we had a girls trip then and again for the race in 2009.  Skipped 2010 because of the date change.  I still need to figure out when my next trip is!



tigger813 said:


> Next to the quote button there is a "multi quote button". Click multi quote on each message you want to quote and then reply to them and then post!


Ahhh, so that is what that button is!!  Thanks Tracey!  Certainly makes responding easier.



Rose&Mike said:


> Briefly, here is what is going on in my house. My dh's sister died very unexpectedly on Jan.1.


So sorry Rose, my thoughts and prayers are with you and your family.  



flipflopmom said:


> I am so glad this challenge is starting up!  Your stories have motivated me. I am scared to be in that "lost a bunch of weight, put it back on again" crowd again.  BTDT, got pregnant, yada yada.  Weighed this am, and I AM UP 12 POUNDS FROM MY LOW IN OCTOBER!


I'm with you on that!  I am currently about 20 pounds down from my heaviest, but 15ish over where I was a couple of years ago.  And I really need to lose about 35 now to be at my ideal weight.  I wish I had gotten a handle on it before letting the 15 settle in!  You are doing great by jumping on it now, and you sound very determined!!  Hopefully all the stress in your life will settle down.  I love pampered chef!  Good luck with getting the parties lined up.  I haven't been to one in ages.

Guess I'd better get off the computer and try and be productive today.  Need to take some pants to be hemmed (next time I'll be getting them taken in, right??!), and I'm buying new furniture for my living room!  I feel like such a grown up.  We had a futon in there for 10 years, ever since we moved from a house with a great room to one with a LR and den.  The nice stuff we had went into the den.  My husband created a man cave in the basement last summer and the futon went there.  I've been shopping off and on since then, and what I decided on is on sale now so today is the day!

Have a great day everyone!

Karen


----------



## disneymom2one

Taryn ... we were at HHI on 12/25 and 12/26 so just one full day.  We loved it but probably like Vero a little better.  On 12/26, it snowed which was incredible!

(next stop is the learn the multiquote thing - just saw that someone posted directions)


----------



## ScubaD

QOTD - January 3, 2011

Our first trip to a Disney park was in 1997 when we surprised our daughter and son (12 and 9) with the gift on Christmas morning.  That was my first time as well and as soon as I walked onto Main Street I was hooked.  Now it seems all of our vacation money goes to the Disney family.

Our last trip was in April of 2010 (wife is a teacher and we usually go during her spring break).  We took our daughter and son-in-law and stayed in the Polynesian in WDW.  Had a great time.

Our next visit is of course this coming spring break and we will take our son and and daughter-in-law and our grandson (8 months).  We will be staying at Bay Lake Towers on this visit.

But we have a quicky planned in February as we have the opportunity through D23 to tour the Disney Studios/Archives.  We will use this as our Valentines dinner, and will be my big splurge with the meal.  And then the D23 Expo in August.  What a year.

Dave


----------



## Momoftwins+1

BELLE1109 said:


> QOTD Monday, January 3, 2011: When was your first trip to Disney, your last trip and when is your next trip? How many times have you been?
> 1/2



My first trip to Disneyland was when I was about 3, but I remember going to DWorld when I was 5 to see Epcot ( in 1983 ) My last trip to Disneyworld was with my DH for our 5 th Anniversary after his return home from his first deployment to Iraq, we spent 10 days being kids again.(2005) our last trip to Disneyland was in 2008 with our oldest son.
I have been probably 15 times between the two lands.
Our next trip is looking like end of Nov early December of this year with my parents coming along with our three kiddos for their first trip to Disneyworld.


----------



## HappyMatt

*QOTD Monday, January 3, 2011: When was your first trip to Disney, your last trip and when is your next trip? How many times have you been?*

My first trip to Disney was way back in 1988.  My oldest sister had just graduated from high school and I was 8.  We had a lot of fun and our family went back two years later.  But I like to think of my first visit being with my wife (then girlfriend) in December of 2005.  She had always been a huge Disney World fan and been many many many times.  We went to the parks and then on a Disney Cruise.  I got experience Disney through her eyes.  We had an amazing time and her love of Disney rubbed off on me.  It is something wonderful that we can share.

The last time we went was quick 2 day visit back in August 2010 for Trade City USA (we have become addicted to Vinylmation).  It was nice, we didn't have the kids, so we took our time in the parks.  We didn't ride many rides, we just liked taking it all in.

Our next trip is going to be the first week of February.  We are going to be in the World for a few days and then hope on the new Disney Dream for a 3 night cruise.  It will be me, my wife, our 2 daughters, my mother-in-law, one of my sisters and her husband.  We are looking forward to it.  

I am worried about getting back on the diet after we get back.  That is usually where my wife and I fail.  We will be good leading up to a trip, then bad at Disney and then it is super hard to get started again.

I would estimate that I have been down there 12-15 times.


----------



## keenercam

janmadre said:


> Cam, the wedding pictures from your renewing vows ceremony are beautiful! What a dream come true to be able to do this at Disney!
> Hope everyone has a great day. Back to the world of work tomorrow.



Thank you, Jan! It was truly a dream come true.  Planning it was almost as much fun as the actual day.  That day was the most fun day of my entire life.  



lisah0711 said:


> Hello TEAM MICKEY folks!



Hi, Lisa!  We miss you.    Happy new year!



BELLE1109 said:


> today I had three 'break throughs'
> 1) I stuck to my WW points values and even budgeted in a skinny cow (YUM)
> 2) Completed the HHs goals for today (finishing up my last glass of water as we speak)
> 3) Rediscovered Fresca.  I plan on drinking my daily water requirement but just water all day makes me   Fresca has zero WW points and is very refreshing!  I am allowing myself 1 can a day which is a huge decrease from my diet coke addiction. I also picked up some crystal lite water flavor.



Congratulations, Reilly!! Awesome progress.    I LOVE Fresca, too.  I never remember to buy it though. It might be a nice treat.  

Taryn - Welcome back! So glad you had fun in HHI, though I'm sorry you aren't feeling great and that Brad was sick while you were there.

I am swamped at work, so I won't be here much but I wanted to say that being part of this challenge is always in the back of my mind, helping me make good decisions. I am happy that the 3 DVDs I ordered arrived from Amazon today and now I have some variety for my home workouts. The plan for tonight is to go to the Y and bike and/or do the elliptical for a bit.

Have a great, OP day, everyone!


----------



## Good Morning Dewdrop

*QOTD Monday, January 3, 2011: When was your first trip to Disney, your last trip and when is your next trip? How many times have you been?*

I was born in FL (in Clearwater over near Tampa) and we lived there until I was 6.  When I was a child we went to Disney many times. As a teen I know we went back once or twice.

As a family (aka a grown up) we've been 6 times - our last trip was Nov 30 - Dec 3rd for our 20th wedding anniversary and DDs 11th birthday (both on 12/1) - we had such a magical time!!  Our next trip is early Feb (boy eating well there is going to be a challange - so many temptations!).

Normally we go once a year but this year we got APs and scheduled our September trips so we could use the AP for both trips plus the Dec celebration trip.  Then we just 'had' to throw in the February trip.  I love our 'travel fund'!


----------



## mmwalker

keenercam said:


> QOTD Monday, January 3, 2011: When was your first trip to Disney, your last trip and when is your next trip? How many times have you been?



My first trip was back in 74 - only Magic Kingdom then. Went again for 15 years celebration (in 83?), worked there from 89 - 94, started going with my son in 2000 every few years. We bought DVC 3 years ago and now go each summer!!! Next trip August 9th - 25th


----------



## mmwalker

flipflopmom said:


> I see you are BLT too! I work in a k-5 building and see all the hard work kindergarten teahcers do! You are a special breed I look forward to getting to know you better, too!


----------



## mizzoutiger76

Hi everyone! I've been MIA for about a week and a half already due to the holidays.  Kept up my running and even though I was a little slack on the diet, I managed to keep the weight off! Yay for me!  Though running outdoors is soooo much harder than running on the treadmill that I'm used to.

I just dropped by to check into today, but will be MIA again for 2 weeks since we're leaving for Disney World at 6am tomorrow morning! Woo hoo! Our first trip ever!! 

I'll see you guys soon and keep up the good work!

Nicole


----------



## Stinasmom

To answer this weeks question:

FIRST VISIT TO WDW - 1994 with DH, couple years before kids came along. 
Loved it, of course! Inlaws have lots of timeshare and getting beautiful properties in and around Orlando are easy. 

MOST RECENT VISIT - 12/2008 with kids DD11, DS7 at the time. We had been visiting every couple years since DD was born, I was never afraid to take babies or toddlers, but one time my DH had to be gone for most of the first week we were there so I brought along a college age "nanny." 

PLANS FOR NEXT VISIT - Well, We are sailing on a DCL Eastern 7 nighter in 2 mos... but not planning to hit WDW this time. Instead, going to Universal, Sea World and Discovery Cove. Bringing along my Mom and Stepdad.

As West Coasters, we do visit DL now and again. DD14 wants to go for her sweet 16 b-day. Sounds good to me! They should have most of the DCA construction done by then. 

We also vacation in Hawaii every other year or so, and now own our own timeshare in Cabo San Lucas. Vegas sees our happy faces now and again as does Vancouver, BC, San Fransisco, San Diego, and every summer we spend a week at a resort near Bend, OR. 
YES, getting out of this small town in which we live is our hobby and where we put our extra $$. Don't own a boat, cabin, motorhome, fancy cars, or a big house, but we "feed the Mouse" as DH puts it and use his travel perks (mileage accounts, hotel points) whenever possible.

So, question - this is my first time with this Team challenge - will there be splinter threads for Team Mickey to discuss challenges, small accomplishments, set backs and basically celebrate or comisserate the shared experiences of attempting weight loss?

Should I feel free to start threads to generate discussion about more specific topics?

It just seems like the "registration" thread and this "team Mickey" thread will get really bogged down.

Cheers and Happy New Year to everyone!

Marcy


----------



## girlrea

Rose: My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family.

QOTD:

My first trip to disney was July 1975.  My last trip was June 2010. My next trip is June 2011. I can't begin to count the times I have been to Disney.


----------



## Mrs D

1. Rose - My sympathies on your SIL. No matter the family dynamics it's always hard to deal with a death. Hope the three of you get a little quality time together before DS heads back to school.

2. Theresa - glad to see you over here! I'm proud of you for joining in!

3. FINALLY saying Hi over here! I've been on the holiday challenge thread. I can only manage 1 mega thread at a time.

I'm Dawn. This is my second BL challenge. I did (most of) the spring on last year which started my weight loss journey. I lost 40 pounds in 2010 and am working on my last 10! 
Along with the BL challenge, I started running last year - as in for the first time in my life. It was a big step and not easy, but I'm hooked now! I completed many 5k's, leg 1 of the Wine & Dine relay (4.8 miles) and a 10k! 

THIS year I am training for my first Half Marathon!!!! 

QOTD Monday, January 3, 2011: When was your first trip to Disney, your last trip and when is your next trip? How many times have you been? I think I was 2 when my parents first took me to WDW. We went several times when I was very small. When I was in 5th grade my Mom took a job for an airline and we began making frequent short trips to WDW! My last trip before I had children was when I was 21. At that time I had probably been over 20 times. Since having DS5 and DD3 I have been in Sept 08 (kids first trip), Feb 09 (my bday - girls only), Dec 09 (with kids) and Oct 10 (Wine & Dine with my Mom). I tentatively have a May trip booked to go to SWW but not really sure if finances will allow that one.

Here are the pics I posted for the holiday challenge that I am still amazed at!

Sept 2009 with DH:





I do not like looking at this pic, but it serves as good motivation.





At the Wine & Dine





DH & I at the end of Oct 2010





Looking forward to getting to know you all and trying to keep up on these massive threads!

Dawn


----------



## tggrrstarr

QOTD Monday, January 3, 2011: When was your first trip to Disney, your last trip and when is your next trip? How many times have you been?

I always wanted to go as a kid, but we just couldn't afford it. Which is why my next trip (in 3 weeks, have I mentioned that?!) is so great, since it will be my family's first. I have been 4 times, my first trip was for my honeymoon in October 2005. It was fantastic, a hurricane hit Florida the night we arrived, so the parks were empty and the weather was cool the whole time. 



PRINCESS VIJA said:


> Hey guys, I am sitting here fuming!   I have to calm down before I go eat breakfast, or else I know what will happen  Just needing to vent to someone.
> 
> So, we have a new rule at work that no vacation requests can go in before Jan.1.  our department was closed 1/2-1/2.  I got off today, went in early to put in my request and lo and behold there are already requests there.  I asked one of the nurses who did it and they put it in on 12/31 dated it 1/1 and said "I didn't think it would be that big of a deal".   there are 2 days that it affects me because I am the 3rd nurse to ask off, and only 2 are allowed.  So I called my manager and she told me we have to take it to the coordinating council.  Great.  Maybe they can change something for the future, but for now I totally get screwed by following the rules.



That sucks, hopefully it will work out, why have rules if mgmt won't uphold them.



HappyMatt said:


> *
> I am worried about getting back on the diet after we get back.  That is usually where my wife and I fail.  We will be good leading up to a trip, then bad at Disney and then it is super hard to get started again.
> 
> I would estimate that I have been down there 12-15 times.*


*

At first, I was worried about how my trip/eating would affect me. I want to enjoy myself, but I want to keep up with my plan. So I just made the trip part of my plan. I see the success I have made and don't want to compromise it, so there is just no question of continued success when I get back.  I have (hopefully overestimated) a weight gain to expect from all the free dining, and have factored it in to my goals from when I get back. The trip is my reward for doing well so far, and while I will indulge, I will keep to many of the new practices I have adopted.  Eating like that is nice once in a while, but not enough to trade all the benefits I have gotten from my new lifestyle. Do you know what I mean?

Welcome back Taryn!  I love your Boo comment!  Or is it a modified quote?   It is perfect timing today while I am missing her so much!  I dropped her off early this morning to get fixed, and I won't see her again til tomorrow. The house is way too quiet, and a little boring. I really hope things get better soon, it was like that for us for a while. Good luck with getting some more shows!


mizzoutiger76 said:



			I just dropped by to check into today, but will be MIA again for 2 weeks since we're leaving for Disney World at 6am tomorrow morning! Woo hoo! Our first trip ever!! 

I'll see you guys soon and keep up the good work!

Nicole
		
Click to expand...

Have a great trip! 

Rose- sorry to hear about your loss. 

I am avoiding cleaning today, but I will get some of it done. Thankfully I did the kitchen earlier, so now I have to take the tree down and go bring up the suitcases to start getting organized a bit for the trip. I might need to lend one to my parents. At least there arent any ornaments on the tree, they never went up because of Boo. I didn't want to chance it. 

While I haven't gotten much exercise lately, my eating and journaling have been very OP. I keep finding good, healthy low cal options to replace my "bad" cravings. (except last night, TOM, Reese's Cup) My new favorite is veggie burgers. How have I never tried these before?!  I guess since I always figured it was a vegetarian thing. I am so not. But I was very wrong, yummy!  I didn't get to the gym today, but I will get some Kinect in.  And W2D2 is coming up on Wednesday.*


----------



## DaisyJaneDisney

Hi Team Mickey!

I just jumped on this bandwagon...thanks to my friend and neighbor who's one of the weighers...

I'm hoping this will help...I've been stuck at the same weight for about 5  years...really looking to lose about 15 pounds.  And get healthier.  

Oh yeah, and we're heading to Disney in two weeks, I know I can't lose it by then (I wish), but at least heading in the right direction would be good. 

I'm a lifelong Disney fan--I've been a bunch of times (sort of lost count) with family, with spouse, and now with my spouse and child.  This will be our fourth trip in five years.  Looking forward to getting to know some of you and supporting each other!


----------



## WebmasterMaryJo

Hi everyone,

I just joined the group, and realized right now that I'm on Team Mickey -- Woot!!  

A little about me - I am a 50 year-old divorced woman with two grown kids (23 & 21) living at home with me.  We live in the Los Angeles area, near the coast in what is called the South Bay area.  I am 25 miles due west of Disneyland.  You will find me here on the DIS usually on the DL boards, where I'm a moderator, on the Podcast Boards, on the CB, and now here on the Wish Board.    I go to Disneyland quite often, have been on both podcast cruises (so much fun), and have been to WDW a few times, and only once as a full-blown family vacation.  I work for an aerospace company, love living here, and enjoying showing off my town.  I also love camping in the mountains and visiting Disneyland when I get a chance.  I also spend too much time on the 'puter, but oh well.  


Regarding my weight...

I've gone up & down through the years. I think at my lightest I was 108 & wearing a size 5.  Now it's 20 years later, and I'm definitely not 108 or wearing size 5, 7, 10, 12... well, you get the picture.  

I really need to lose weight and think that by joining you all I will have a better chance.  I'm looking forward to the support group so we can help each other.  

Today I started off pretty well, but then deteriorated when I pulled out the ice cream.

Mary Jo = No will power.

I ended up throwing away the whole carton - no one in my family will miss it, and I'm the only one who'll go in & eat it, so ice cream be gone!

I do have a treadmill at home, and during the summer was up to 3 miles a day and 4 miles on weekends walking outside. I lost 20 pounds, and was happy, then I got involved in a bunch of volunteer stuff, and between that and work I really fell away from eating/living healthy, and I really need to get back to it.  I think by having something to report to you all I will do it.

Happy to meet you all & be on the team  




BELLE1109 said:


> QOTD Monday, January 3, 2011: When was your first trip to Disney, your last trip and when is your next trip? How many times have you been?



First trip to Disney was Disneyland when I was really young.  We used to go once a year, and then more often as I grew up. I have an AP and go all the time now.  My first trip to WDW was in 1999 (and in researching for it found the DIS), and we had so much fun!  I've been back 3 more times for long weekends.  I'll be going to DL this month and might go to WDW if the DIS has something going on there in December.  We'll see.


----------



## tggrrstarr

DaisyJaneDisney said:


> Hi Team Mickey!
> 
> I just jumped on this bandwagon...thanks to my friend and neighbor who's one of the weighers...
> 
> I'm hoping this will help...I've been stuck at the same weight for about 5  years...really looking to lose about 15 pounds.  And get healthier.
> 
> Oh yeah, and we're heading to Disney in two weeks, I know I can't lose it by then (I wish), but at least heading in the right direction would be good.


Welcome!  And congrats on the upcoming trip!



Mary Jo said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I just joined the group, and realized right now that I'm on Team Mickey -- Woot!!
> 
> Today I started off pretty well, but then deteriorated when I pulled out the ice cream.
> I ended up throwing away the whole carton - no one in my family will miss it, and I'm the only one who'll go in & eat it, so ice cream be gone!




Welcome!  You can still do ice-cream, just pick out the right kind!  I am in love with the WW ice-cream line- especially the choc/choc sandwich and the knock off snickers bars. 150 calories, I have one almost every night.   

I haven't been too hungry today. I am really low on calories, I might have to boost them with some milk or juice.  This is kinda strange for me, I am usually hungry every three hours or so.


----------



## janmadre

Good evening all! Hope everyone has had a good day.
These are good questions - fun memories! I never had been to Disney World until 1997, when my daughter asked if she paid for the trip would we all go. Of course! So she, our boy (then 13), my husband and I went for a five day visit. I told her she knew what she was doing - one trip and I was hooked completely! Our last trip was in September of 2010, just my two daughters and me. We were like three little kids! (my daughters are both grown, one in her thirties and the other almost there) Our next trip is planned for October of this year. We love Mickey's Not So Scary!

So far (4 whole days!) the food and the exercise is going well. As out of shape as I am, walking and going up & down the stairs at work are all I can do, but that will change. Positive thinking!


----------



## Mysteria

Hello Team Mickey! I am new to  your group and look forward to getting to know you all and losing some weight.

I'm 42, live in Roselle, NJ and need to lose about 50lbs.  It's still shocks me really since most of my life I struggled with being underweight.  Go figure.  

Anyway I am also having a lot of trouble with one of my legs and the extra weight is not helping.  Can't wait to get rid of it! 

Myst (aka Sally)

eta for qotd:
My first trip was in 1984, went twice.  Next was to Disneyland in 1987.  After that I didn't get to go back until 2001!  Since then I have been 9 times. No trips planned for this year as it needs to be a reduce the debt year.  However if that debt gets reduced faster somehow then plans could change.


----------



## mikamah

Popping in to say Hello Team Mickey!!!  Miss seeing everyone, but it's great to meet so many new dis-ers who will be losers with us in 2011!!

Good luck everyone!!!!


----------



## Rose&Mike

Taryn--welcome back. Just keep swimming, that's all you can do sometimes.


Applemomma said:


> My sympathies and prayers for you. Be kind to yourself this week...


Thank you so much for saying this.
And thank you everyone else for the warm thoughts.



Princess Nancy said:


> Hello Everyone!
> 
> My Name is Nancy and I would am now part of Team Mickey!!
> 
> In 2007, My Husband and I completed the Disney 1/2 Marathon. SInce then I have had a hard time finding my groove. I have gained weight and now am hoping to get back on track.
> I am eating healthy and doing Jillian's 30 day Shred and using the Wii Fit. Wow my little character is round! Gotta change that!
> 
> Looking forward to being part of the team for great Moral support!!
> 
> BTW, who do I email my weight to?
> 
> Thanks!!


Sounds like you are getting back on track. I think one of the hardest lessons I have had to learn is to get back on the wagon immediately, and not to not beat myself up in the process. I think we all have a tendency to let one day become 2, a couple days a week, etc. Congratulations on completing the 1/2.



Applemomma said:


> And hopefully I'll be in a healthier body thanks to WISH and Team Mickey....did horribly yesterday but today is a brand new day!


Great attitude. Everyday, every meal every hour is a chance to make better choices. Not all choices have to be perfect, we just need to keep trying.



PRINCESS VIJA said:


> Hey guys, I am sitting here fuming!   I have to calm down before I go eat breakfast, or else I know what will happen  Just needing to vent to someone.
> 
> So, we have a new rule at work that no vacation requests can go in before Jan.1.  our department was closed 1/2-1/2.  I got off today, went in early to put in my request and lo and behold there are already requests there.  I asked one of the nurses who did it and they put it in on 12/31 dated it 1/1 and said "I didn't think it would be that big of a deal".   there are 2 days that it affects me because I am the 3rd nurse to ask off, and only 2 are allowed.  So I called my manager and she told me we have to take it to the coordinating council.  Great.  Maybe they can change something for the future, but for now I totally get screwed by following the rules.


That stinks!!!! Vent away.



disneymom2one said:


> Rose ... I'm so sorry about your husband's sister.
> 
> I can see something similar happening here and have no clue what we would do.  My sister and I are best friends but we are estranged from our brother (his decision) and have been since we lost my dad six years ago (mom passed two years prior).  I worry a lot about him as he really has no one (he's also estranged from his only child).  I feel like we owe it to our parents to do the right thing - but it's very, very difficult.
> 
> Anyway, my thoughts are with you.


You know what I am learning from all this, is that it is more common than you would think. Makes me feel not so alone. It is difficult.



KSH said:


> Hi Team!
> 
> I am enjoying one last lazy morning.  Back to work tomorrow for me.
> 
> I wish I had gotten a handle on it before letting the 15 settle in!  Karen


Hope you enjoyed your morning! Isn't it funny how it SEEMS like you turn around and all the weight is back. This is why I weigh every day. A lot of people are not fans of this, but I need the daily feedback.

*Dave--how is P90x going?*



HappyMatt said:


> *
> I am worried about getting back on the diet after we get back.  That is usually where my wife and I fail.  We will be good leading up to a trip, then bad at Disney and then it is super hard to get started again.
> 
> I would estimate that I have been down there 12-15 times.*


*
Here are my suggestions. I took three tips to WDW in 2010--this is not normal for us, just worked out like that this year.
1. Pick some new habits you have learned and stick with them--if you cut back on soda and are doing good with water, then keep it up. If you are eating fruit for snacks, order some from garden grocer and have them available.
2. Make a plan for breakfast. Breakfast has so many hidden calories. 
3. Share meals--even counter service. Share desserts. Have a dessert or an appetizer. 
4. Make a plan to get on the scale the day you come home. If you exercise have a plan to get a workout in the day after you get back, even it is short.
5. Enjoy your vacation! I have found if I get back on the wagon immediately, those vacation pounds go away quickly. I am already back where I was before our Christmas trip--and I ate lots of good food and had lots of grown up drinks while away!

Cam--hope things aren't too crazy at work!




mizzoutiger76 said:



			I just dropped by to check into today, but will be MIA again for 2 weeks since we're leaving for Disney World at 6am tomorrow morning! Woo hoo! Our first trip ever!! 

I'll see you guys soon and keep up the good work!

Nicole
		
Click to expand...

Have a fabulous trip!!!!!


Stinasmom said:



			So, question - this is my first time with this Team challenge - will there be splinter threads for Team Mickey to discuss challenges, small accomplishments, set backs and basically celebrate or comisserate the shared experiences of attempting weight loss?

Should I feel free to start threads to generate discussion about more specific topics?

It just seems like the "registration" thread and this "team Mickey" thread will get really bogged down.

Cheers and Happy New Year to everyone!

Marcy
		
Click to expand...

Interesting question. The threads are very busy at the beginning of a new challenge, and we do tend to get into "deeper" discussions as time goes on. Having said that, we have a recipe thread in the eating healthy section, a thread for bl folks running the princess,  and Dave started a thread talking about exercise (p90x). I would say if there is something that you would like to chat about, that there would probably be some interest--we have over a 140 people registered. I would just maybe post on this thread and Team Donald to let people know where it is and what you want to talk about. We do really like to hear about peoples victories and frustrations here as well, just because I think everyone gets so much out of sharing other peoples experiences. You might want to pm Lisah0711 and see if she has any thoughts/ideas. She is on Team Donald and ran the thread for several challenges.

Hi Dawn (Mrs. D)! Nice to see you. I love seeing your pictures!



tggrrstarr said:



			At first, I was worried about how my trip/eating would affect me. I want to enjoy myself, but I want to keep up with my plan. So I just made the trip part of my plan. I see the success I have made and don't want to compromise it, so there is just no question of continued success when I get back.  I have (hopefully overestimated) a weight gain to expect from all the free dining, and have factored it in to my goals from when I get back. The trip is my reward for doing well so far, and while I will indulge, I will keep to many of the new practices I have adopted.  Eating like that is nice once in a while, but not enough to trade all the benefits I have gotten from my new lifestyle. Do you know what I mean?

.
		
Click to expand...

Wonderful attitude!



DaisyJaneDisney said:



			Hi Team Mickey!

Oh yeah, and we're heading to Disney in two weeks, I know I can't lose it by then (I wish), but at least heading in the right direction would be good. 

I'm a lifelong Disney fan--I've been a bunch of times (sort of lost count) with family, with spouse, and now with my spouse and child.  This will be our fourth trip in five years.  Looking forward to getting to know some of you and supporting each other!  

Click to expand...

So exciting to have a trip to look forward to!



Mary Jo said:



Hi everyone,

Today I started off pretty well, but then deteriorated when I pulled out the ice cream.

Mary Jo = No will power.

I ended up throwing away the whole carton - no one in my family will miss it, and I'm the only one who'll go in & eat it, so ice cream be gone!



Click to expand...


Willpower is not what will get where you want to be in the long run. I think if the ice cream was that big of a temptation right now, then getting it out of the house was the best thing to do. You might find that once you get your healthy habits established that you will be able to have it in the house, because you will know that a little is yummy, a lot is not worth the calories. We always have ice cream in the house. I eat mine out of a custard cup and I make it last a reaaaaaaaly long time. (And it's full fat premium ice cream!) 

Having said that, I cannot have potato chips in my house, period. They are my binge food. If I want chips I buy a single serving bag. (The tiny ones). My dh went to the store this summer and I asked him to get me a little bag, and he brought back a HUGE bag of Lays. I made him take them back immediately. And he was very nice about it. I have come to except that I will probably never have complete control with chips--they are the food I would binge on when I was emotional eating. They were my friend and my comfort. It will take a while, but you might find the ice cream eventually has less "control" over you. Or you might not. Either one is ok.

Hope this helps.



janmadre said:



			Good evening all! Hope everyone has had a good day.

So far (4 whole days!) the food and the exercise is going well. As out of shape as I am, walking and going up & down the stairs at work are all I can do, but that will change. Positive thinking!
		
Click to expand...

Love the positive thinking.



Mysteria said:



			Hello Team Mickey! I am new to  your group and look forward to getting to know you all and losing some weight.

I'm 42, live in Roselle, NJ and need to lose about 50lbs.  It's still shocks me really since most of my life I struggled with being underweight.  Go figure.  

Anyway I am also having a lot of trouble with one of my legs and the extra weight is not helping.  Can't wait to get rid of it! 

Myst
		
Click to expand...

I was starting to have a lot of trouble with my knees. I have lost 47 pounds. Hopefully, as you lose weight your legs will feel better. I still have occasional issues with my knees--but that's usually from too much exercise!

Hi Kathy!!!!*


----------



## PRINCESS VIJA

Hey guys, I am so impressed with all of you and how you can comment to multiple people. WHERE do you find the time?  I am going to make that a goal in the future.

QOTD _Monday, January 3, 2011: When was your first trip to Disney, your last trip and when is your next trip? How many times have you been? _


1st trip in 1975 with my parents to MK.  1st trip with kids in 2001

Last trip Dec. 2010 we took my parents back to WDW for their first trip since 1975

next trip not till June 2012, but we are doing a 2 week extravaganza including WDW, SW, Universal and a 7 day cruise on the new FANTASY!!!

How many times:  7 times to WDW, 1 time to DLR, 2 DCL cruises

(AND I just have to brag... look below, we have been chosen for many magical memories.  Including opening BOTH MK and DLR!!!!!)


I managed to exercise today, which felt really good because I was so stressed from work stuff today.  Food not so good...


----------



## tigger813

QOTD Tuesday, January 4, 2011-What music really gets you moving? (Can you tell I want some new music for my ipod?)Or just what is your favorite music?

I love Journey and Duran Duran. I have tried making playlists on my ipod for walking and running but I'm never really satisfied. Most of my music on my ipod is my massage music. I just removed all of the Christmas music the other day. I rarely listen to the radio in the car. I do need to remove my Josh Groban Noel CD from my car.

Had a protein shake with strawberries and mangoes for supper. DH and I just had some Italian bread dipped in olive oil and a dipping mix I put in his stocking. It was good but salty! I'm having a glass of diet Coke with Lime right now. I've only had water and tea before now.

I was hoping to run a whole bunch of errands on Wednesday but both girls have a half day. I have a pile of DVDs to take to Movie Stop. Target has WW meals on sale. I only picked up Lean Cuisine meals and a few frozen pizzas and juice pouches at the store while DD1 was dancing. Maybe I'll do some errands in the morning and more in the afternoon with the kids before DD2 has dancing. 

We're excited this week as they get to see their costumes and we learned that the theme is Shop, Drop and Roll. I have to pay the remainder of the costumes. All three costumes came to under $200 total We paid a deposit in November and then owe the remainder by January 15. We saw the Irish Step costume tonight and I'll see Hip Hop tomorrow night and Kinderdance on Wednesday. It's like another Christmas present for the students!

I'm rambling now! Very tired right now! I really should go to bed early so I can get up and do the EASA 2 in the morning. I really enjoyed it this afternoon. Or I'll do the elliptical in the morning or BL Power Walk!

TTFN


----------



## Connie96

Hello, Team Mickey!!

These are the Mickey folks I have down for the WIN:

Aamomma
Applemomma
dis-happy
flipflopmom
girlrea
HappyMatt
janmadre
jenjolt
kitchensickguy
mmwalker
my3princes
PRINCESS VIJA
ReAnSt
ScubaD
Stinasmom
tggrrstarr <-- Fall 2010 Big WINner!
The Mystery Machine
WDWangela
Yanni2

If you expected to see your name here and don't, please let me know so I can get it updated before compiling initial statistics sometime tomorrow.

Team Mickey is currently behind Team Donald by 3 participants, so feel free to jump on in to track your inch-loss progress and support your team!


----------



## Jaelynnandmom

tigger813 said:


> QOTD Monday, January 3, 2011: When was your first trip to Disney, your last trip and when is your next trip? How many times have you been?



Ahhh I love reminiscing about past Disney trips  My 1st trip to Disney World was March 2004 and it was also my oldest daughter's 1st trip. We stayed offsite at a rental home but spent most of our days at Disney... It was love at 1st site for me





Our last trip was May 2009, it was our 1st family trip with the twins. Naturally even at 5 months old the girls loved Disney just like the rest of us.




Our next trip is going to be to Disneyland June 2011, it will be a 1st visit for all of us. Our next Disney World visit will be Christmas 2011... not matter how hard my husband tries we can't stay away from Disney, hey works for me.

I have to say I am off to a good start with my lifestyle change. The past few days I have done my elliptical as well as wii fit. I really do need to work on drinking more water.


----------



## cclovesdis

Hello Team Mickey!

Hope everyone had the best day possible. It sounds like many of you had a busy day.

I have just enough time for some quick replies and then I'm off to bed.



tigger813 said:


> QOTD Monday, January 3, 2011: When was your first trip to Disney, your last trip and when is your next trip? How many times have you been?



My first trip was in August 1992 right after Hurricane Andrew hit southern Florida. We were visiting my relatives who live in southern FL and then all of us were to drive up the morning after Andrew hit. Needless to say, we delayed our trip by a day. Disney was wonderful about it! 

My parents, sister, and I have been a few more times since then-maybe 3? Our next trip will be sometime over the summer. We are just beginning to plan it. My sister and BIL are coming too.



keenercam said:


> Rose - I hope the list is helpful. Now that I know how to alphabetize in Word, I love making or organizing lists. Yeah, I'm a little weird.



Weird, no! Helpful, YES!!!!!!!!!!! Thank you so much! 

 Rose. Hope Mike comes home safely.

Thanks *Taryn*!  I hope so too! Just out of curiosity , how was your day? 



Connie96 said:


> Hello, Team Mickey!!
> 
> If you expected to see your name here and don't, please let me know so I can get it updated before compiling initial statistics sometime tomorrow.
> 
> Team Mickey is currently behind Team Donald by 3 participants, so feel free to jump on in to track your inch-loss progress and support your team!



Is there a deadline to PM you? TIA!


----------



## WeLoveLilo05

Hi fellow Team Mickey members! 

My name is Jaclyn, I'm 26 and I am currently trying to lose at least 15-20lbs for my wedding in August and Honeymoon is Disney.

My trouble is carbs lol, I love pasta, pizzas, and sweets; namely cakes and ice creams.

Good Luck everyone!


----------



## Disney Yooper

I wasn't able to get on yesterday as I was travelling.  Figured I'd jump on and answer the questions that I've missed.

1/2/11 QOTD
I like to walk/run on my treadmill in the winter.  Living in Michigan isn't always conducive to being outside.  My mother also got me a couple of Biggest Loser exercise DVDs that I have started to use and enjoy.

1/3/11 QOTD
My first trip to Disney was in 1976 with my family.  I was 15.  The Bicentennial celebration was amazing.  I went back on my senior class trip.  For the last 7 years, my family have taken a week trip in March.  A couple of years DH & I were able to go 2-3 times per year.  This year, we have decided to plan a week long trip in December with our daughters & their boyfriends so we are skipping the March trip.  That is going to be hard but since I'll be able to plan my December trip, I should make it through.  

I'm doing much better with my healthy habits.  Still not drinking all the water that I should but working toward it - I don't usually drink ANY.  I'm getting the exercise in every day and the vegetables.


----------



## Disney Yooper

Connie96 said:


> Hello, Team Mickey!!
> 
> Team Mickey is currently behind Team Donald by 3 participants, so feel free to jump on in to track your inch-loss progress and support your team!



I want to join but need to wait until tomorrow when I have a measuring tape.  I'll send them to you by tomorrow night.


----------



## RayaniFoxmur

mommyof2Pirates said:


> Liz I have these same feeling so you are not alone.  I just wish I could eat whatever whenever and not have to think about it.  Unfortunately it doesnt work that way and the people who can do that and stay skinny are just not the norm.  Take it one day, one bite, one choice at a time.  When you have a large # to loose it can get discouraging when you dont see those immediate results.  Set mini goals and look at the things that are not on the exterior.  When you loose 10% of your body weight you make remarkable changes to your health.  Here is a quote from an article I found.
> 
> ''We have seen a consistent pattern in our weight loss studies that when patients lose 5%-10% of their body weight, they lower blood pressure, reduce LDL ["bad"] cholesterol, improve glucose tolerance, and in general, lower the risk for cardiovascular disease," says Catherine Champagne, a researcher with Louisiana State University's Pennington Biomedical Research Center.
> 
> So even though you are still wearing the same size pants look at the more important things that you are making better.  Dont compare yourself to your husband.  Men loose weight faster and differently than women do.  I get mad at dh for the same thing.
> 
> Eventually these choices and eating patterns will become routine for you and you no longer will feel like you are having to watch everything and obsess about it.  Hang in there you will be ok.
> 
> As far as the pain goes, I bet as you loose lbs you will feel so much better.  Maybe start with some strength training knee/leg exercises at home.
> 
> Ok well I think I just wrote you a book but I could feel your pain.  I hope this advice helps and that you dont take any of it the wrong way.  Here is a big  for you.



Definitely not taking any of this the wrong way, thank you so much for the encouragement.    Every little poke in the butt helps for sure!  It is so hard not to compare my weight loss to my husband's, but I am trying to keep the fact that he loses weight differently in mind for sure!  



keenercam said:


> Oh, Liz, I'm sorry you are feeling overwhelmed.  I agree that a smaller goal is going to do so much for your mindset!  Whenever I think about how much I have to lose I get overwhelmed, too, so I know how you feel.  You may find that if you set a very realistic goal for this challenge and you just move toward that, your mindset will be so much more positive. You are getting so much great activity already. More than most of us get in any given day, I'd bet.  Maybe you could focus primarily on food for the moment.  I find that just writing down everything I eat is the first step for me.  If you do that for a few days, you may find that it gets easier and easier.  Just writing it down will make you think of it more too, so that you are eating consciously.
> 
> Sorry for the $.02.  I just can't help myself. I'm such a Mom. I can't stand to see anyone feeling badly.   So, here's the hug, too.    I'm so glad you are here. I am excited to share your journey!



 Sometimes I need a mom!  My own mother had some serious weight issues when I was growing up and as such has been policing my body for years.  It really led to an unhealthy relationship with food for me, and now if I'm not working on losing weight I feel like I'm failing her... so a mom that's just supportive is such a positive change.

The writing the food down right now is something I need to start getting into again.  It's such a pain in the butt though lol.



Rose&Mike said:


> I totally get the frustration. And I get that it feels so insurmountable. Just take it one step at a time, one meal at a time, one pound at a time. And I agree with Lindsay, you can't compare it to husbands, men lose diffenently in different places. My belly/waist was the very last thing to budge. Hang in there, let us support you.



Don't you just wish you could poke your belly into submission?!   One step at a time still seems so far away but you have to start somewhere right?




Merryweather27 said:


> I feel your pain!  I too am slow to shed inches even while the pounds are dropping quickly.  I was planning to start WIN, but I'm scared that my inches will stay the same for quite a while and get me discouraged!



Try not to get discouraged... know that it is coming eventually.  I have to keep telling myself that.  We can always cheer each other on! 



flipflopmom said:


> POW!!!  Did that work?  70 pounds is AWESOME!!!!!!!  Keep moving,eating healthy, posting, and reading, and it will happen, I promise!!



LOL well it definitely didn't hurt!  I keep telling myself that 70 pounds is awesome... I think I need to just keep hearing it because some days it doesn't feel so awesome!  I can't see the difference in the mirror, but I've been told the difference is there.






I still have a long way to go though!



tigger813 said:


> QOTD Monday, January 3, 2011: When was your first trip to Disney, your last trip and when is your next trip? How many times have you been?



Hmmm... my first trip was in 1992.  I was 9 lol.  We stayed at the Polynesian and to be honest I don't remember a whole heck of a lot about the trip.  I do remember my grandmother wearing new shoes in MGM so we weren't able to do hardly anything... too many blisters! LOL 

The last trip?  Well 2 years ago we moved to Florida and currently live behind the Magic Kingdom... so just a week or so ago?   We go all the time too, which is awesome... my husband actually works at Pirates of the Caribbean!

--

Please forgive me if I don't appear too terribly much on the thread right now.  I am still reading and I have so much to  and  with all of you but I am unfortunately now extremely sick.  I felt it coming on last night when I got about 3 hours of sleep just due to aches.  I literally cannot breathe lol.  The weather down here has been so screwy (40s/80s/60s!! never know what you're going to get) it was kind of inevitable.  So I'm here, and I'm so rooting for all of you... and reading and trying to participate but I won't be a busy social thread butterfly until I'm starting to feel better lol.


----------



## WDWangela

QOTD Monday, January 3, 2011: When was your first trip to Disney, your last trip and when is your next trip? How many times have you been?

My first trip was to DL in 1979.  My family drove from Southern Illinois to California with 8 people in a van.  I was 18 and had a blast. 

I always wanted to go to WDW but didn't get a chance until 1994.  My kids were 4 and 8.  We had a wonderful time and were hooked on going to Disney.

My husband and I went on our first adult only trip to WDW last summer.  We had a wonderful time.  

Started back to school today and was really tired when I got home, but still managed to do 20 minutes of Wii Fit!

Thanks everyone for keeping me encouraged.


----------



## Holly324

Hello all!  I am so excited to be a part of Team Mickey!!  I am a stay at home, Avon selling mommy to her 2 boys - 4 and 2.  I love to hang out with my awesome husband, and I am SERIOUSLY looking forward to our next disney trip in May!  I hope to be 20lbs down by then!  

QOTD:  My first trip to disney was sometime in the late 80's.  I went with my parents when my dad had a business trip, and we stayed at CBR, I think.  I don't remember much, but it certainly turned me into a disney lover!  

My last trip was in 2009, to meet my in laws.  It was my FIL's first time meeting his 11 month old grandson.  

In between, we went in 2008 with my whole family (parents, sister and her kids, along with my group) in December, which was amazing!  Love the Osbourne Lights!  We also honeymooned there in 2001!  

Anyone else here going to be in the area May 8-15?  I can't wait!!!  Let's lose the weight!


----------



## Rose&Mike

*January 4--tgrrstarr (Kelli)*

*Hope you have a fabulous birthday tomorrow!!!!!*
Not sure when I will make it on tomorrow, so wanted to make sure I didn't miss you!


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

tigger813 said:


> Don't forget the healthy habits! They are great! I try and follow them as best I can but don't always report! I hope to do better this time around with that.



ITA last 2 challenges I slacked on this a bit.  It has helped me so much over the past few days to keep op.  It may be because we are doing it as a team now and I cant let my team down but that works for me



flipflopmom said:


> In a very, very stressed place right now,



sorry reality hit you in the face with a frying pan.  I hate coming back to reality.  Hang in there girl, you just got back, you will make a plan, get some shows, clean the house, take down the decorations, etc.  you always get it done.  Just breathe!!!!!  Im glad to hear minus brads cold you had a great time.  I hope you got to relax a bit.  Feel free to throw tantrums we cant hear you so it wont bother us. I felt the same way going back today too and feel even worse about doing it all again tomorrow.



Princess Nancy said:


> BTW, who do I email my weight to?



Im assuming someone already answered this for you but I didnt see it so just incase send your weight to tigger813



PRINCESS VIJA said:


> Hey guys, I am sitting here fuming!   I have to calm down before I go eat breakfast, or else I know what will happen  Just needing to vent to someone.



that just stinks.  those sneaky devils.  I hope the council will work something out for you.



KSH said:


> I've been shopping off and on since then, and what I decided on is on sale now so today is the day!



 new furniture how exciting and even better when its on sale.



HappyMatt said:


> I am worried about getting back on the diet after we get back.  That is usually where my wife and I fail.  We will be good leading up to a trip, then bad at Disney and then it is super hard to get started again.



thats what you have us for matt.  Just make sure to get back on here when you return and we will whip you back into it.  No slacking on this team.   Just kidding.



keenercam said:


> I am happy that the 3 DVDs I ordered arrived from Amazon today and now I have some variety for my home workouts.







mizzoutiger76 said:


> I just dropped by to check into today, but will be MIA again for 2 weeks since we're leaving for Disney World at 6am tomorrow morning! Woo hoo! Our first trip ever!!



not sure if you will see this nicole but have a great trip.  I am so excited for you.



Stinasmom said:


> So, question - this is my first time with this Team challenge - will there be splinter threads for Team Mickey to discuss challenges, small accomplishments, set backs and basically celebrate or comisserate the shared experiences of attempting weight loss?



Hi marcy, not sure if anyone commented on this for you but we talk about and share just about everything here.  After awhile the thread slows down a bit and wont be so overwealming.  



Mrs D said:


> Here are the pics I posted for the holiday challenge that I am still amazed at!



Dawn you look amazing.  Good luck training for your half.  When and Where is it?



Mary Jo said:


> [I ended up throwing away the whole carton - no one in my family will miss it, and I'm the only one who'll go in & eat it, so ice cream be gone!




that a girl!  Throw out all the bad stuff and it wont tempt you anymore.  Replace it with treats that are ok to eat.  skinny cows, ww ice cream, etc.  You will find that it still tastes great and takes care of the cravings.



janmadre said:


> Our last trip was in September of 2010, just my two daughters and me. We were like three little kids! (my daughters are both grown, one in her thirties and the other almost there)



I bet that was a great trip.  I am going in feb with my mom and aunt.  I am going to be 32.  I am hoping we can have the same kind of trip like you did.  Funny story, my mom had her annual dr appt this week and her dr asked if she had a winter trip planned.  She said she was taking her daughter to disney and he said :"oh how nice she is going to love it, how old is she."  My mom said 32 and he just looked at her funny.  She explained we were going so I can run a half marathon and then it seemed to make sense to him but otherwise she thinks he thought she was nuts.  People just dont get it sometimes.



Mysteria said:


> No trips planned for this year as it needs to be a reduce the debt year.  However if that debt gets reduced faster somehow then plans could change.



I hope you get it done faster.  Thats a good motivation.  Pay it off so we can go to disney!!!!



tigger813 said:


> We saw the Irish Step costume tonight



one of my employees daughters does the irish step dancing and she was telling me tonight how much her shoes, costume and wigs were.  oh my I am so glad I have boys.  I hope the kids loved thier costumes, I bet that is so exciting for them.



Connie96 said:


> Team Mickey is currently behind Team Donald by 3 participants, so feel free to jump on in to track your inch-loss progress and support your team!



Cmon Team get out those tape measures!!!!!!



Jaelynnandmom said:


> Our last trip was May 2009, it was our 1st family trip with the twins. Naturally even at 5 months old the girls loved Disney just like the rest of us.



you have a beautiful family!  Thanks for sharing the pics.  Great job on sticking to the plan so far.



WeLoveLilo05 said:


> My name is Jaclyn, I'm 26 and I am currently trying to lose at least 15-20lbs for my wedding in August and Honeymoon is Disney.



Congrats Jaclyn!!!  A wedding/honeymoon is always such a great motivator to loose the weight.  Where are you staying on your honeymoon?  



RayaniFoxmur said:


> I keep telling myself that 70 pounds is awesome... I think I need to just keep hearing it because some days it doesn't feel so awesome!  I can't see the difference in the mirror, but I've been told the difference is there.



70lbs is awesome and keep saying that over and over again.  you look great and I can definitely tell a difference.  Some days will be worse than others but it is a journey and will get there.  Just keep on plunging ahead.  You can do it.

brb


----------



## my3princes

Tuesday's QOTD:  I love all kinds of music, country, oldies, rock n roll, hair bands of th e80s.  Anything will get me going.


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

QOTD Tuesday, January 4, 2011-
What music really gets you moving? (Can you tell I want some new music for my ipod?)Or just what is your favorite music?

I dont use an ipod or listen to music when I exercise, its just me and my brain.

My favorite music is top 40 or hip hop and anything tim mcgraw.  I know odd mixture.  I love dancing with my boys to all the top hits.  Somehow they learn the words and it just cracks me up to hear them sing them.   oh and I have a re invented love for New kids on the block and backstreet boys after seeing them on the dick clark NYE program the other night.  Their concert is coming to philly in june and I am figuring out how I could get extra money to get a ticket.

I had another op day.  no exercise for me though tonight just way to tired.  need a day of reccuperation.  I did notice that I am now having my withdrawl symptoms of fast food and soda again.  I have not been good to myself the past 2 wks.  I have a splitting headache and just feel starved.  It will subside in another 24 hrs or so.  Does anyone else get like this when they first change their diet?


----------



## SettinSail

Hello Team Mickey

I miss all my BL friends!!  Finally finished catching up reading all your posts.  Not sure if I can keep up reading both threads but it's wonderful to see so many new people participating

Rose (and Mike), so sorry for your loss.

Tayrn, hang in there this week.  You will get it all done.

Lindsay, wasn't one of the guys missing from Back Street Boys?  The tall skinny one with dark beard?  I didn't see him

Good luck Team Mickey!   I love the teams competing against each other.  I think it makes me want to try harder, I don't want to let my teammates down

Shawn


----------



## flipflopmom

KSH said:


> After college I got to go on a day trip (flew down in the morning and back that night) to help chaperone a group of developmentally disabled adults. I'm with you on that!  I am currently about 20 pounds down from my heaviest, but 15ish over where I was a couple of years ago.  And I really need to lose about 35 now to be at my ideal weight.  I wish I had gotten a handle on it before letting the 15 settle in!


Sounds like a great trip.  I REFUSE to let this weight stay on!  I worked too crazy hard to get it off!  



ScubaD said:


> That was my first time as well and as soon as I walked onto Main Street I was hooked.  Now it seems all of our vacation money goes to the Disney family.


I cry every time I look at the castle.  Last trip, we went to MK 5 times, cried every time and every time I looked off my BLT balcony!   DH says we are Disney poor but Memory Rich!



keenercam said:


> Taryn - Welcome back! So glad you had fun in HHI, though I'm sorry you aren't feeling great and that Brad was sick while you were there. I am swamped at work, so I won't be here much but I wanted to say that being part of this challenge is always in the back of my mind, helping me make good decisions.


Get on as often as you can, I need you!  It truly was like going home.... everyone remembered the girls, and B'lou told Sophie he loved her before we left.  



mmwalker said:


> I see you are BLT too! I work in a k-5 building and see all the hard work kindergarten teahcers do! You are a special breed I look forward to getting to know you better, too!


Yeah, we're the crazies of the building!!!



mizzoutiger76 said:


> Hi everyone! I've been MIA for about a week and a half already due to the holidays.  I just dropped by to check into today, but will be MIA again for 2 weeks since we're leaving for Disney World at 6am tomorrow morning! Woo hoo! Our first trip ever!!


Have a GREAT TRIP!!!!!!!!!!



Stinasmom said:


> YES, getting out of this small town in which we live is our hobby and where we put our extra $$. Don't own a boat, cabin, motorhome, fancy cars, or a big house, but we "feed the Mouse" as DH puts it and use his travel perks (mileage accounts, hotel points) whenever possible.


Sounds wonderful, truly memory makers!!!!  We just share on here as much as possible, and it will all fall into place, I promise!



Mrs D said:


> Along with the BL challenge, I started running last year - as in for the first time in my life. It was a big step and not easy, but I'm hooked now! I completed many 5k's, leg 1 of the Wine & Dine relay (4.8 miles) and a 10k! . Here are the pics I posted for the holiday challenge that I am still amazed at!


You look FABULOUS!!!!!!!!!!  Great job with the running!



tggrrstarr said:


> Welcome back Taryn!  I love your Boo comment!  Or is it a modified quote?   It is perfect timing today while I am missing her so much!  I dropped her off early this morning to get fixed, and I won't see her again til tomorrow. The house is way too quiet, and a little boring. I really hope things get better soon, it was like that for us for a while. Good luck with getting some more shows!


Hope you make it through the night without Boo baby!  Thanks for the encouragement!



DaisyJaneDisney said:


> Hi Team Mickey!


WELCOME!!!  So fun to have a WDW trip coming up soon!



Mary Jo said:


> Hi everyone,I just joined the group, and realized right now that I'm on Team Mickey -- Woot!!  Mary Jo = No will power


Woohooo!!!  A Mod on our team!  Very cool!  Great job throwing out the ice cream!



janmadre said:


> So far (4 whole days!) the food and the exercise is going well. As out of shape as I am, walking and going up & down the stairs at work are all I can do, but that will change. Positive thinking!


You are doing great!!!!!!!  Just keep it up, and one day you'll think - "hey, that didn't hurt!"



Mysteria said:


> Hello Team Mickey! I am new to  your group and look forward to getting to know you all and losing some weight.


Welcome!!!!!!  Looking forward to getting to know you, too!



PRINCESS VIJA said:


> Hey guys, I am so impressed with all of you and how you can comment to multiple people. WHERE do you find the time?  I am going to make that a goal in the future.


Well, my morning coffee and DIs time are my morning kickstarts, and I decided to pop on tonight for a little motivation. I have a little one asleep in my lap.




Jaelynnandmom said:


> Ahhh I love reminiscing about past Disney trips  I have to say I am off to a good start with my lifestyle change. The past few days I have done my elliptical as well as wii fit. I really do need to work on drinking more water.


Nothing better than Disney memories!!!  WAY TO GO GIRL!!!!  Get a refillable water bottle, and keep track of how often you fill it.  I have goals (2 bottles by 10 am, 2 by 1, etc...)



cclovesdis said:


> Thanks *Taryn*!  I hope so too! Just out of curiosity , how was your day?


Just peachy.  Thanks for asking.  You nitwit.



WeLoveLilo05 said:


> My name is Jaclyn, I'm 26 and I am currently trying to lose at least 15-20lbs for my wedding in August and Honeymoon is Disney.My trouble is carbs lol, I love pasta, pizzas, and sweets; namely cakes and ice creams.


HOW VERY EXCITING!!!!  I love pasta, pizza, and bread, too!!!!!



Disney Yooper said:


> I wasn't able to get on yesterday as I was travelling.  Figured I'd jump on and answer the questions that I've missed.
> I'm doing much better with my healthy habits.  Still not drinking all the water that I should but working toward it - I don't usually drink ANY.  I'm getting the exercise in every day and the vegetables.


Start easy,and really concentrate on the water.  It makes ALL the difference!



RayaniFoxmur said:


> Every little poke in the butt helps for sure! Don't you just wish you could poke your belly into submission?!   One step at a time still seems so far away but you have to start somewhere right?
> LOL well it definitely didn't hurt!  I keep telling myself that 70 pounds is awesome... I think I need to just keep hearing it because some days it doesn't feel so awesome!  I can't see the difference in the mirror, but I've been told the difference is there.Well 2 years ago we moved to Florida and currently live behind the Magic Kingdom... so just a week or so ago?   We go all the time too, which is awesome... my husband actually works at Pirates of the Caribbean!


WOAH.  Do you have any idea how crazy jealous I am right now???????  We probably road near your house this summer, DH took a wrong turn leaving BLT!   AND GIRL, that difference is MOST CERTAINLY THERE!!!!!!!!!!!!  I would love to poke my butt and belly into submission!



Holly324 said:


> Hello all!  I am so excited to be a part of Team Mickey!!  I am a stay at home, Avon selling mommy to her 2 boys - 4 and 2.  I love to hang out with my awesome husband, and I am SERIOUSLY looking forward to our next disney trip in May!


Welcome to our team!  



mommyof2Pirates said:


> sorry reality hit you in the face with a frying pan.  I hate coming back to reality.  Hang in there girl, you just got back, you will make a plan, get some shows, clean the house, take down the decorations, etc.  you always get it done.  Just breathe!!!!!   Feel free to throw tantrums we cant hear you so it wont bother us. I felt the same way going back today too and feel even worse about doing it all again tomorrow.
> .  She said she was taking her daughter to disney and he said :"oh how nice she is going to love it, how old is she."  My mom said 32 and he just looked at her funny.


Honey, it ended up hitting me on the face with a cast iron skillet, but I won't go there.  I did get a lot done at work today, which felt good.  Still praying for lost of snow, though.  FUUNNNYYY story about your mom!!!!



mommyof2Pirates said:


> I love dancing with my boys to all the top hits.  Somehow they learn the words and it just cracks me up to hear them sing them.   I had another op day.  no exercise for me though tonight just way to tired.  need a day of reccuperation.  I did notice that I am now having my withdrawl symptoms of fast food and soda again. I have a splitting headache and just feel starved.  It will subside in another 24 hrs or so.  Does anyone else get like this when they first change their diet?


I love our kids' versions of songs!!!  I know what you mean about the exercise.  Putting away 5 loads of laundry, cleaning up dinner, etc. was all I could manage!  I am planning SOMETHING tomorrow am, not sure what.  I DEFINITELY have those symptoms. I have to shrink my appetite again, I've been STARVING all day!

Well, that took longer than halftime!  My beloved VT HOKIES are playing in the Orange Bowl, thought I could catch up during halftime, off to watch the game, which we are behind in.    CU in the am


----------



## WeLoveLilo05

Hi Mommyof2

we are staying @ Caribbean Beach, we are so excited for both the wedding and Disneymoon


----------



## Merryweather27

Rose - Condolences to your and your family. It's always harder when it's so unexpected.



PRINCESS VIJA said:


> So, we have a new rule at work that no vacation requests can go in before Jan.1.  our department was closed 1/2-1/2.  I got off today, went in early to put in my request and lo and behold there are already requests there.  I asked one of the nurses who did it and they put it in on 12/31 dated it 1/1 and said "I didn't think it would be that big of a deal".   there are 2 days that it affects me because I am the 3rd nurse to ask off, and only 2 are allowed.  So I called my manager and she told me we have to take it to the coordinating council.  Great.  Maybe they can change something for the future, but for now I totally get screwed by following the rules.



That stinks!  i would be fuming too.  Hopefully they can get it straightened out.



mizzoutiger76 said:


> I just dropped by to check into today, but will be MIA again for 2 weeks since we're leaving for Disney World at 6am tomorrow morning! Woo hoo! Our first trip ever!!



WOO-HOO!  Have fun!



RayaniFoxmur said:


> I keep telling myself that 70 pounds is awesome... I think I need to just keep hearing it because some days it doesn't feel so awesome!  I can't see the difference in the mirror, but I've been told the difference is there.



70 pounds IS awesome!  I can definitely see it in your pic.  I think it's always hardest to see the loss on ourselves, you know?




I am liking the Healthy Habits challenge!  It is really helping keep me on task.  Although, I freaked people out at my work today!    I went for a walk on my lunch hour - really more of a hike on our super-hilly campus - and got my heart rate up.  Well, I forgot that my face tends to turn beet-red whenever that happens...just a weird genetic thing in my family.  So I got a lot of concerned "OMG!  Are you okay?" questions for awhile after clocking back in!

Now for the Question of the Day:  i have been to WDW three times all together.  My first trip was in 2007.  My in-laws wanted to take my nephew and made it a whole family thing.  DH and I fell in love with the place, which was totally unexpected!  We went back in 2009 to finally take the honeymoon we were too broke to take when we married at age 21. 






Then we were planning to skip a year or two, and I had a "staycation" all planned out for summer 2010, when suddenly DH decides, screw waiting, let's go back to Disney!  And we did, and had a blast.  

Now he is unemployed, so we really probably _will_ be skipping a year or two.    But hey, it will give them time to finish the Fantasyland expansion!


----------



## WeLoveLilo05

In an attempt to catch up! LOL

QOTD 1/1/11 Saturday--two parts
1. Introduce yourself, if you haven't done so yet. 
*I already have but I'll just go'head and do it again, I'm Jaclyn, 26 years old, and from the Jersey Shore.*
2. Do you have a goal for this week, this month, this challenge?
*I think I just have a long term goal, and thats just to lose 15-20lbs for my wedding and Disneymoon. I just want to chill out on the carbs and the sweets. Eat more fruits, veggies, and next week start getting into some sort of exercise routine.*

QOTD 1/2/11 Sunday
This is kind of a sharing information and strategies question as we have a lot of newbies with us:
What types of exercise are you going to do or have been doing that can help others with this challenge?
*I am a newbie...lol, but last summer I walked about 3 miles maybe 5-6 days a week and I felt a lot better and my legs looked better and this past week there was 38 inches of snow on the ground here so I don't know when I'll be able to get back to walking again. But that was just great for me, it was also great time alone to just clear my head and listen to my iPod. *

QOTD 1/4/11 Tuesday
What music really gets you moving? (Can you tell I want some new music for my ipod?)Or just what is your favorite music? *Black Eyed Peas, Adam Lambert, Jason Derulo, LIke a G6~Far East Movement,Justin Timberlake, Katy Perry, Ke$ha, Nelly, Rhianna, Taio Cruz, Usher, We No SPeak Americano~Yolanda BeCool, Travie McCoy, and yeah I have to admit (hangs head in shame lol) I do like some Miley and Selena Gomez *


----------



## WeLoveLilo05

mommyof2Pirates said:


> QOTD Tuesday, January 4, 2011-
> What music really gets you moving? (Can you tell I want some new music for my ipod?)Or just what is your favorite music?
> 
> I dont use an ipod or listen to music when I exercise, its just me and my brain.
> 
> My favorite music is top 40 or hip hop and anything tim mcgraw.  I know odd mixture.  I love dancing with my boys to all the top hits.  Somehow they learn the words and it just cracks me up to hear them sing them.  * oh and I have a re invented love for New kids on the block and backstreet boys after seeing them on the dick clark NYE program the other night.  Their concert is coming to philly in june and I am figuring out how I could get extra money to get a ticket.*
> 
> I had another op day.  no exercise for me though tonight just way to tired.  need a day of reccuperation.  I did notice that I am now having my withdrawl symptoms of fast food and soda again.  I have not been good to myself the past 2 wks.  I have a splitting headache and just feel starved.  It will subside in another 24 hrs or so.  Does anyone else get like this when they first change their diet?



LoL, My aunt had mentioned going to their concert this summer as my bachlorette party. I think it would be fun


----------



## Connie96

In response to CC's question... There's no time-specific deadline for WIN this week. I'll work up the stats sometime tomorrow evening. But even if you haven't sent in your numbers when I post, I'll still be happy to accept late submissions and get you in the game.


----------



## tmfranlk

Connie96 said:


> Hello, Team Mickey!!
> 
> ...
> If you expected to see your name here and don't, please let me know so I can get it updated before compiling initial statistics sometime tomorrow.
> 
> Team Mickey is currently behind Team Donald by 3 participants, so feel free to jump on in to track your inch-loss progress and support your team!



I sent you mine just a few minutes ago!



tigger813 said:


> QOTD Tuesday, January 4, 2011-What music really gets you moving? (Can you tell I want some new music for my ipod?)Or just what is your favorite music?



I struggle with having good music - partly because I don't have a decent MP3 player and partly because I just don't listen to music much anymore since I'm not in the car often. Mostly I listen to Disney parks stuff to help combat my withdrawl and also 80s. When I do free step on Wii Fit sometimes I'll put in DVDs of Disney ride throughs for the entertainment. As I was typing too, it dawned on me that I could use our music stations on On Demand. There's lots of choices and the variety will do me good.



Merryweather27 said:


> I am liking the Healthy Habits challenge!  It is really helping keep me on task.  Although, I freaked people out at my work today!    I went for a walk on my lunch hour - really more of a hike on our super-hilly campus - and got my heart rate up.  Well, I forgot that* my face tends to turn beet-red *whenever that happens...just a weird genetic thing in my family.  So I got a lot of concerned "OMG!  Are you okay?" questions for awhile after clocking back in!



Glad I'm not the only one! My face will be red for easily an hour after exercise and it seems to scare a lot of people. Nothing wrong, it's just the way it is. Actually, I forget too and freak myself out when I catch a glimpse in the mirror.


----------



## tmfranlk

Hi all! I've been reading along and formulate a lot of answers in my head. Even hit the multi-quote button sometimes, but then someone cries or gets into something or the phone rings or...or...or. So just know that I'm reading and thinking of all of you as the day goes on. And thinking of you all got me moving today as well!! I was watching TV tonight and holding the baby and decided to start running in place. Was then thinking of doing my 20 minutes for the HH, but 15 in DD7 asked if she could exercise too. Who was I to discourage so I kept going for another 15+ while she joined in. (Quite hilariously I might add as she was dancing, jumping, creating crazy rythmic dances, etc as her exercise.)

Water was great today and food was pretty good. For this week, I'm just trying to focus on actually eating when I should and making good choices. I even got my veggies in! Went to the grocery store today as well and bought a lot of great healthy choices. I've even got dinner menus for the whole week (another bad habit around here - 5pm "huh, guess we shoudl have dinner - wonder what there is?"). So thanks to all of you for the support of even just being there! It's made a difference in my day today for sure.


----------



## flipflopmom

Happy Birthday Kelli - tgrrstrr



tigger813 said:


> QOTD Tuesday, January 4, 2011-What music really gets you moving? (Can you tell I want some new music for my ipod?)Or just what is your favorite music? We're excited this week as they get to see their costumes and we learned that the theme is Shop, Drop and Roll. I have to pay the remainder of the costumes. All three costumes came to under $200 total



QOTD:  Black Eyed Peas always get me going.  Also a few songs out there by Eminem that really work - Til I collapse is a great one!!!!  Anything dance/hip hop with a beat.  (Dyn-O-mite, club can't handle me, bottoms up).  Pretty much stuff that my girls shouldn't listen to! 

Tracey - cute theme for dance.  I bet their costumes are great!  I know our local dance studio adds like $10 a month for costumes to tuition so the hit isn't so big at once.  They can really add up, I have a friend whose daughter is in something like 5 numbers, all with different costumes!  Great job on getting moving and a lot done yesterday despite an early start!



Merryweather27 said:


> I am liking the Healthy Habits challenge!   I went for a walk on my lunch hour - really more of a hike on our super-hilly campus - and got my heart rate up.    DH and I fell in love with the place, which was totally unexpected!  We went back in 2009 to finally take the honeymoon we were too broke to take when we married at age 21. Then we were planning to skip a year or two, and I had a "staycation" all planned out for summer 2010, when suddenly DH decides, screw waiting, let's go back to Disney!  And we did, and had a blast.


That's great!  I think it's wonderful when our SO's fall in love w/ WDW.  I've read so many trip reports from people whose DHs (sorry guys, but it is usually the guys) are miserable, hot, tired, bored, etc.  I feel very lucky that my DH, while not as obsessed as I am, loves the place, too!  I get very red and sweaty, I could NEVER workout and then go anywhere!!



WeLoveLilo05 said:


> What music really gets you moving? (Can you tell I want some new music for my ipod?)Or just what is your favorite music? *Black Eyed Peas, Adam Lambert, Jason Derulo, LIke a G6~Far East Movement,Justin Timberlake, Katy Perry, Ke$ha, Nelly, Rhianna, Taio Cruz, Usher, We No SPeak Americano~Yolanda BeCool, Travie McCoy, and yeah I have to admit (hangs head in shame lol) I do like some Miley and Selena Gomez *


We have a lot of the same songs on our playlists!  Don't have any Selena Gomez, but do have some Miley.  



tmfranlk said:


> Mostly I listen to Disney parks stuff to help combat my withdrawl and also 80s. When I do free step on Wii Fit sometimes I'll put in DVDs of Disney ride throughs for the entertainment. As I was typing too, it dawned on me that I could use our music stations on On Demand. There's lots of choices and the variety will do me good.


I love to listen to Disney Parks music, but they typically don't get me moving, unless I am getting ready for a trip!  I bet you can find some decent stuff on demand!  Also sounds like you made good choices today, I love it when my girls dance along!  We do Just Dance together on Wii sometimes, it's fun!  And great job on menu planning!!!

Well, my Hokies got STOMPED!!!  I actually went to bed not long after I finished up here, I could tell it was going South, and I needed sleep!  

Eating was more OP yesterday than in a loonnnggg time, but not as stellar as I had hoped.  Turned out they fed us lunch at school yesterday, we didn't do a Christmas meal.  Made good choices -  .5 grilled chicken breast, green beans, unsweetened tea, one small roll, and fruit.  They had a chocolate fondue fountain for dessert.    I was very EXCITED that I didn't do dessert, just swiped some fruit instead of dipping it.  DH had made a venison roast in crock pot, so I had some of that for dinner.  My bad choice?  Biscuits.  DH wanted some, and I made some for the first time in forever.  Getting rid of the bread is going to be hard, I love to bake breads in the winter!!!!

DH gave me a Disney gift card for Christmas, and I used it to buy a Chef Mickey cookbook at HHI.  Has lots of great recipes from various restaurants, thought it would be a good way to extend the magic.  Thinking of doing "theme nights" on the weekends, w/ the menu planned out from restaurants.  

Kicking myself in the butt this am.  My neice (long story, brothers were in late teens when I was born, my oldest nephew is only 5 years younger than me) asked to borrow my workout DVD's after their baby was born this summer.  I was in full on running mode, but now I wish I had them back, would be a great alternative to running in 18 degree temps.  Thinking of creating my own 30 day shred circuit type workout to my running playlist - cardio for 2 songs, arms for 1 song, abs for 1 song, repeat x2.  Off to see how that works out.

Checked in w/ my friends on Team Donald, and they're all fired up over there.  Let's kick it for the next 2 days to have a STELLAR weigh in Friday.  
GO TEAM MICKEY!


----------



## tigger813

Happy Birthday Kelli! Hope it's a magical day for you!

DD1 is finally up and dressed and fed. I told her to finish getting ready so we aren't rushing around at the last minute like we usually are. I make her leftover Chicken Yellow Curry for lunch! Yeah, I don't have to make them lunches tomorrow! I'm going to be running around all morning shopping tomorrow. Not sure what DD2 will take for lunch, maybe I'll just have her buy pizza today. 

I hope I can come home from work a bit early today so I can also nap. My kitchen is a disaster so I will have to deal with that this afternoon as well. I can clean and I swear within 2 hours it somehow is a disaster again! I don't know how that happens!

Off to swap my pj bottoms for a pair of jeans so I can head to the bus stop. I think we may drive down as it's only 19 degrees!  Of course that would totally wake me up.

TTFN


----------



## KristiMc

mommyof2Pirates said:


> I had another op day.  no exercise for me though tonight just way to tired.  need a day of reccuperation.  I did notice that I am now having my withdrawl symptoms of fast food and soda again.  I have not been good to myself the past 2 wks.  I have a splitting headache and just feel starved.  It will subside in another 24 hrs or so.  Does anyone else get like this when they first change their diet?



I have not been good to myself the past 2 weeks either and it has made me feel like crap.  I stayed OP yesterday and felt much better.   



Merryweather27 said:


> I am liking the Healthy Habits challenge!  It is really helping keep me on task.  Although, I freaked people out at my work today!    I went for a walk on my lunch hour - really more of a hike on our super-hilly campus - and got my heart rate up.  Well, I forgot that my face tends to turn beet-red whenever that happens...just a weird genetic thing in my family.  So I got a lot of concerned "OMG!  Are you okay?" questions for awhile after clocking back in!


My face gets beet-red also and I feel fine.  




tmfranlk said:


> Hi all! I've been reading along and formulate a lot of answers in my head. Even hit the multi-quote button sometimes, but then someone cries or gets into something or the phone rings or...or...or. So just know that I'm reading and thinking of all of you as the day goes on. And thinking of you all got me moving today as well!! I was watching TV tonight and holding the baby and decided to start running in place. Was then thinking of doing my 20 minutes for the HH, but 15 in DD7 asked if she could exercise too. Who was I to discourage so I kept going for another 15+ while she joined in. (Quite hilariously I might add as she was dancing, jumping, creating crazy rythmic dances, etc as her exercise.)
> 
> Water was great today and food was pretty good. For this week, I'm just trying to focus on actually eating when I should and making good choices. I even got my veggies in! Went to the grocery store today as well and bought a lot of great healthy choices. I've even got dinner menus for the whole week (another bad habit around here - 5pm "huh, guess we shoudl have dinner - wonder what there is?"). So thanks to all of you for the support of even just being there! It's made a difference in my day today for sure.



I am doing my menus for the week this morning and heading to the grocery store.  This is the best method for me for staying on target.



flipflopmom said:


> DH gave me a Disney gift card for Christmas, and I used it to buy a Chef Mickey cookbook at HHI.  Has lots of great recipes from various restaurants, thought it would be a good way to extend the magic.  Thinking of doing "theme nights" on the weekends, w/ the menu planned out from restaurants.



I should get that cookbook.  I have made a few Disney restaurant favorites in the past.  My favorites are the Cheddar Cheese Ale soup from LeCellier and the Bread and Butter Bread Pudding from Raglan Road.



tigger813 said:


> I hope I can come home from work a bit early today so I can also nap. My kitchen is a disaster so I will have to deal with that this afternoon as well. I can clean and I swear within 2 hours it somehow is a disaster again! I don't know how that happens!


My whole house is a disaster - need to spend some major cleaning time.


----------



## KristiMc

Good morning,

Happy Birthday Kelli!!!

My DH is going back to work today but my kids still have one more day off.  Their winter break is way too long.

Today is my WW weigh-in.  I gained 2 lbs. over the Christmas week, I am hoping that I have lost 1 of those.

QOTD:  I like all sorts of music.  When I am out walking, I usually listen to a Disney podcast or the Mamma Mia soundtrack.  

Have a good day!
Kristi


----------



## lisah0711

Hello TEAM MICKEY folks!  

Happy Birthday Kelli!

I miss all you guys!    You guys distract me -- I'm like "oh, Taryn is back!"  "Is Cam ready for her trip?"  "Wow, that is a cute puppy, Mysteria!"  "Mary Jo is on TEAM MICKEY!"  See what I mean?  

Have a great day all!


----------



## DaisyJaneDisney

My first real post for the challenge...

I got up and did the free step on the Wii for 10 minutes -- okay, I know, lame.  But I wasn't sitting on the couch for those 10!  

I stayed on plan (WW) yesterday, so I feel good going into today...

As far as music goes...I like a lot of classic (70s) stuff, but there is some great new music, too. I love Daughtry and Nickelback.  I just got a 160gb Ipod for Xmas, so I'm loading that up with stuff.  

Have a great day, everyone!


----------



## tigger813

DaisyJaneDisney said:


> My first real post for the challenge...
> 
> I got up and did the free step on the Wii for 10 minutes -- okay, I know, lame.  But I wasn't sitting on the couch for those 10!
> 
> I stayed on plan (WW) yesterday, so I feel good going into today...
> 
> As far as music goes...I like a lot of classic (70s) stuff, but there is some great new music, too. I love Daughtry and Nickelback.  I just got a 160gb Ipod for Xmas, so I'm loading that up with stuff.
> 
> Have a great day, everyone!



You're ahead of me this morning, neighbor! Hopefully I can get in some time this afternoon! Just could not get up. Still recovering from my 4am wake up yesterday morning. It's catching as Brian was awake at 4 this morning!

Have a great day!


----------



## HappyMatt

*QOTD - What music really gets you moving? (Can you tell I want some new music for my ipod?)Or just what is your favorite music?*

I like a lot of different kinds of music.  In general I like what I listened to when I was growing up.  That's why I love Run DMC, Bon Jovi, Van Halen, Madonna and Prince (especially the Purple Rain soundtrack).  

I also am a big fan of the Rat Pack.

But to really get me pumped up I like to listen to Sly and the Family Stone and Rage Against The Machine (these 2 groups are a little different, I know, but they both work for me).


----------



## disneymom2one

QUOTD:

I listen to the same Disney songs on my Ipod.  Same songs, same order.  My playlist runs for 30 minutes so I know that two run-throughs are an hour of exercising.  I don't wear a watch - ever - so it helps to keep time.  I need new songs but for now this works.  My favorite is "A Dream is Wish Your Heart Makes".  My dream was/is to look "normal" and that song never fails to get me excited.

Hope everyone has a great day ...


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

SettinSail said:


> I miss all my BL friends!!
> 
> Lindsay, wasn't one of the guys missing from Back Street Boys?  The tall skinny one with dark beard?  I didn't see him



Hi Shawn.  We miss you too!!!!  Yes there was one missing.  I think its kevin.  He never returned with the others.  Before BSB were popular they did a high school tour to get their name out.  My high school was one they visited.  We had no idea what we were going to see just that it was a concert.  Let me tell you after the first song all the girls went crazy we all mobbed the stage and they had to have the security gaurds from our school come and quiet everyone down after.



WeLoveLilo05 said:


> Hi Mommyof2
> 
> we are staying @ Caribbean Beach, we are so excited for both the wedding and Disneymoon



that sounds like a great resort to honeymoon at.  I stayed there before and loved it and thats where I am staying in feb too.  



Merryweather27 said:


> I went for a walk on my lunch hour - really more of a hike on our super-hilly campus - and got my heart rate up.  Well, I forgot that my face tends to turn beet-red whenever that happens...just a weird genetic thing in my family.  So I got a lot of concerned "OMG!  Are you okay?" questions for awhile after clocking back in!



I have that same issue.  I stay read for at least 30-40 min after running.  Good job on getting your workout in.



WeLoveLilo05 said:


> *I already have but I'll just go'head and do it again, I'm Jaclyn, 26 years old, and from the Jersey Shore.*



I didnt realize you were from jersey.  I am from eastern pa not too far from the shore, well actually its at least an hour but easy to get to.  Which part are you from.  What do you think about the whole Jersey shore show???  Seaside heights is usually where we go for our one day beach trips.



flipflopmom said:


> [Eating was more OP yesterday than in a loonnnggg time, but not as stellar as I had hoped.  Turned out they fed us lunch at school yesterday, we didn't do a Christmas meal.  Made good choices -  .5 grilled chicken breast, green beans, unsweetened tea, one small roll, and fruit.  They had a chocolate fondue fountain for dessert.    I was very EXCITED that I didn't do dessert, just swiped some fruit instead of dipping it.



sounds like an overall successful day! I love the themed night ideas.  

LETS GO TEAM MICKEY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! WE CANT LET THEM BEAT US THIS WEEK.....LETS SHOW THEM WHO IS BOSS!!!!!!


HAPPY BIRTHDAY KELLI TGRRSTARR

got woken up at 2 am with ryan my 6 year c/o his belly hurting.  He laid in bed with me and a few seconds later started vomiting.  luckily I had a huge plastic cup on my nightstand that was empty.  Not much of a mess involved but wow what a way to wake up.  he was ok the rest of the night and only complained a bit this morning.  Sent him off to school.  Dh called to check on him at the morning daycare program and they said he got off to class but just sat around and didnt want breakfast.  now I feel horrible for sending him.  Kindergarten is only until 1140.  hopefully he is making it through ok and then dh is going to pick him up right after.  My MIL luckily had a 1/2 day today at work so she will watch him for the afternoon.

Otherwise Im good and I need to get a move on with my water, only had a sip or two so far today.  I hope you all are having a great op day!


----------



## Holly324

DaisyJaneDisney said:


> I got up and did the free step on the Wii for 10 minutes -- okay, I know, lame.  But I wasn't sitting on the couch for those 10!



I love doing the free step on the Wii!  It makes the time go by faster, and I can get in a 30 minute light exercise without even thinking about it!

I started this morning on Wii Fit for 30 minutes, and still need to do the Biggest Loser Challenge for the Wii today.  I should have an hour in by the end of the day - yesterday was almost an hour and a half!!  

I am using Nutrisystem right now for my diet until I run out (too pricey for me to order again), and then on to WW.  

Call me crazy, but my favorite song to listen to at the end of a workout is Phin and Ferb's Summer Belongs to You!  I think I like it because it just makes me smile - my boys love it, and I love to see them laugh!  Other than that, I am a fan of Downhere and Tenth Avenue North (some of their upbeat songs are great for a workout) and I love broadway music, too - I have Mamma Mia on my Ipod right now!  

Keep it up guys!  We can make this the year!!!  Be healthier!!


----------



## maslex

tigger813 said:


> QOTD Tuesday, January 4, 2011-What music really gets you moving? (Can you tell I want some new music for my ipod?)Or just what is your favorite music?



I have to say that I'm a tried and true rock & roll girl.  LOL  On my ipod right now is....
AC/DC
Metallica
Guns & Roses
Nickelback
Godsmack   etc.....


----------



## keenercam

QOTD Tuesday, January 4, 2011-What music really gets you moving?  Or just what is your favorite music?

I have everything on my “running” playlist from Aerosmith to Idina Menzel (“Defying Gravity”) to techno stuff to country (“If You’re Going through Hell…”, “Mountains”, “Live Like You Were Dying”).  Also some hip-hop (from the original “Step Up” movie); Springsteen (“Born to Run”) and some Boston.  Oh, and some really fun Glee pieces.  I keep thinking of more – “Hawaiian Roller Coaster Ride” from Lilo & Stitch is so much fun to exercise to.  “Seize the Day” and “Carrying the Banner” from “Newsies”; “4 Minutes” by Justin Timberlake and Madonna (I used to do my 4 minute running interval to this song); “Jai Ho” from Slumdog Millionaire; “Wild at Heart” by Gloriana.  Lots of variety and I listen to it on shuffle to keep it all interesting.  I hope that gives you some new ideas.  

Liz – I am so excited that you posted those pictures.  You are BEAUTIFUL!! Wow! What a difference those 70 pounds made in your face and neck!  That “in progress” picture just HAS to make you feel good.  Thank you for sharing.  

Happy Birthday, Kelli!!!!   

Taryn – So sorry your team lost.  

Hi, Shawn!! Hi, Lisa!! Miss you guys but LOVE that you pop in here to say hello.  

Lindsay – I hope Ryan is feeling better. Poor boy.  What a trooper, though. I hope kindergarten wasn’t too exhausting for him.

I am so sorry for everyone I am not responding to. I wanted to share my food & exercise situation here and update on my knee situation since so many people have been so wonderfully supportive and encouraging over the past 17+ months and especially since the graft in May.

Last night I went to the Y and rode the recumbent bike for an hour. I was very careful about the extension and flexion especially since my knee was twinging for the first 10 minutes or so. I took some professional journals that I haven't had time to read plus my iphone and my kindle. I caught up on my work reading, and then read the kindle for about the last 10 minutes, all with good music playing. It was an enjoyable hour. 

Dinner was steamed shrimp as an appetizer  and then 2 Hebrew National 97% FF hot dogs on one everything bagel thin. Absolutely delicious. I have been trying to avoid processed foods and I know the hot dogs are also high in sodium, but since my weigh in isn't until Thursday morning, I am hoping to get the sodium out of my system long before then.

After dinner, I did my 25 push-ups and 25 crunches on the exercise ball before changing out of my workout clothes. I did those exercises in my BR while watching country music videos. Score! What fun. Tonight is the Tim McGraw special on one of the country music stations and I plan to exercise while watching it. That makes it so much fun and makes the time go really quickly.

Most significantly, I saw the orthopedic surgeon this morning who said I can start to train to run. He said very minimal and only for very short intervals interspersed with lots and lots of walking and low-impact cardio. But I am soooo thrilled I don't have to wait until May like we'd thought. My knee is very swollen most of the time and I don't like to take pills (anti-inflammatories), but he is going to bring me samples of a topical anti-inflammatory medication to try; he'll bring it from his office 30 minutes away to the one right near my house. I am hoping it will be available for pickup really soon. In the meantime, I have to use ibuprofen 800 mg before any workout so that the swelling doesn't impact the knee internally while I am putting stress on it. I am so excited!!


----------



## Mysteria

Good afternoon Team Mickey!  Wow, there is a lot of posting going on.  Having a hard time keeping up. 

Happy Birthday Kelli! 

Now I have to go back and catch up on the rest. 

I didn't feel well at all this morning so I haven't eaten or exercised. Feeling a bit better now though.

qotd: I like music from country to metal.  Last song I downloaded was Little Lion Man which has a celtic feel.


----------



## yanni2

What music do I listen too?

If I am at home on my elliptical I tend to watch tv...anything to keep me from thinking about how long it seems to be taking...  Sad when right now I am only doing about 20 minutes.  Not working out the last 2 months has killed my stamina on this stupid machine....though even my dh (who loves to workout) says the tension on ours is harder than the one at our gym.

When I go to the gym (which isn't happening right now since we froze our account due to moving, vacation and my dh injuring his back in a car accident) I tend to listen to...... Miley, Selena, Ashley Tisdale  (LOL...my girls put the music on my phone).  Eventually I will get the desire to change that .  Right now it works for me just as a distraction.

Michelle


----------



## keenercam

Wow! my lunch is delicious - 3 oz rotisserie chicken breast with canned green beans; salad of baby spinach w/FF feta, unsweetened mandarin orange segments & spray raspberry walnut vinegarette dressing.  Talk about taste sensations!


----------



## KristiMc

keenercam said:


> Wow! my lunch is delicious - 3 oz rotisserie chicken breast with canned green beans; salad of baby spinach w/FF feta, unsweetened mandarin orange segments & spray raspberry walnut vinegarette dressing.  Talk about taste sensations!



That sounds yummy!


----------



## tggrrstarr

tigger813 said:


> QOTD Tuesday, January 4, 2011-What music really gets you moving? (Can you tell I want some new music for my ipod?)Or just what is your favorite music?
> TTFN



Wow, music!  I have such an eclectic range, since I listen to so much at work, I go through it all pretty fast. Right now, for working out I listen to any pop music with a beat - Usher, Nelly, Ke$ha, 3OH!3, etc., anything Glee, Muse, Black Eyed Peas.  I am always looking for new stuff. I am loving the Vampire Diaries soundtrack and some of the songs from Eclipse soundtrack. 

Also, Phoenix, Franz Ferdinand, The XX, Robin Thicke, Owl City and Angels and Airwaves. 

Thanks so much for all of the Birthday Wishes!  

Be back soon for replies!


----------



## Stinasmom

tigger813 said:


> QOTD Tuesday, January 4, 2011-What music really gets you moving? (Can you tell I want some new music for my ipod?)Or just what is your favorite music?



Music is KEY! The more motivating and upbeat the more you want to move!
I love to dance and right now Ke$ha and Pit Bull have me shimmying even while I'm driving! My DD14 jokes that we really ROCK the minivan at times!

I mentioned earlier that I teach Jazzercise. We get about 30 new songs with prechoreographed routines every 10 weeks to choose from when putting together our sets for a class. Getting new music and keeping current with music really motivates!

Right now we are enjoying Black Eyed Peas, Keri Hilson, Britney Spears, and the Pussycat Dolls. Admittedly, I tend to not teach the Country/western songs and will pick Michael Buble very sparingly!

Marcy


----------



## Williamandmom

keenercam said:


> QOTD Monday, January 3, 2011: When was your first trip to Disney, your last trip and when is your next trip? How many times have you been?
> 
> My first trip was in March of 2004,my last was Aug 2008, and my next trip will be Christmas 2011! I have been there 4 times now!


----------



## Disneywedding2010

QOTD - My name is Kristina and I am a 27 year old widow. My husband and daughter were killed in 2008 when we were hit head on my a drunk driver. I was the sole survivor and since then have had to deal with a lot of medical conditions.

I have a great man in my life now and who is there whenever I need him. We just returned from a Christmas vacation at Disney World. Since, the accident I've gained a considerable amount of weight. I have a team of doctors that are all telling me I need to get the weight off and a lot of these health issues will be easier to deal with.


----------



## Disneywedding2010

*QOTD - What music really gets you moving? (Can you tell I want some new music for my ipod?)Or just what is your favorite music?*

I like country and rock and roll. When I'm on the treadmill I like something upbeat that will keep me motivated to keep going. When I clean the house I listen to my "FOUR PARKS ONE WORLD" cd that I got a few months ago. My DF laughs at me but hey at least I get the house clean .


----------



## Williamandmom

*QOTD 1/4/11 Tuesday*
What music really gets you moving? (Can you tell I want some new music for my ipod?)Or just what is your favorite music?[/QUOTE]

For working out, I really like Black Eye Peas.


----------



## Disneywedding2010

I started keeping track of food intake and exercise onJanuary 1st.

Yesterday I walked half a mile on the treadmill. Today I had a 50 minute training session with my personal trainer at 24 hour fitness. I'm getting back on the treadmill later tonight and walking another half a mile. I have a goal of walking 3 miles a week. I just got over having really bad back pain due to one disc in my back being bulging and the other one right on a nerve. So I'm taking it slow but steady for now. I don't want to it flare back up again.


----------



## KSH

Mrs D said:


> DH & I at the end of Oct 2010


 Wow Dawn you look amazing!  Very inspiring



tggrrstarr said:


> You can still do ice-cream, just pick out the right kind!  I am in love with the WW ice-cream line- especially the choc/choc sandwich and the knock off snickers bars. 150 calories, I have one almost every night.


 Happy Birthday Kelli!  Hope it is fabulous.  I bought some of the knock off snickers last night, can't wait to try one!



Rose&Mike said:


> 3. Share meals--even counter service. Share desserts. Have a dessert or an appetizer.
> 
> Having said that, I cannot have potato chips in my house, period. They are my binge food.


 Sharing is a great way to go!  Still get to have whatever it is, just not as much.  And usually you end up getting to try more than you would have otherwise.  We have Chinese interns in my office frequently, and I went to lunch with two of them one time.  They shared their meal and it wasn't really big - just chicken fingers and fries - and told me that before they left China they were told to share every meal, since American portions were too big for Chinese girls.  I think American portions are too big for American girls sometimes too!!

Potato chips are my weakness too, Rose!  I absolutely can't have them around at all.  



keenercam said:


> QOTD Tuesday, January 4, 2011-What music really gets you moving? I too listen to hip hop and dance type stuff on my ipod - gotta have fast tunes to get me going!!
> 
> Most significantly, I saw the orthopedic surgeon this morning who said I can start to train to run.


 Congratulations! Your story is very inspiring, it is great to hear how well you have come back after previous health issues.  Thanks for sharing!

I'm having another good day so far, on track to stay within my WW points again.  Have I mentioned how much I like this new program??! I can't wait to weigh Friday.  That never happens!!

Take care everyone!

Karen


----------



## Disneywedding2010

*QOTD Monday, January 3, 2011: When was your first trip to Disney, your last trip and when is your next trip? How many times have you been?*

My first trip to Disney World was back in 1995 with my mom, dad, and brother. 

My last trip was just a few weeks ago. We stayed at Old Key West Resort Dec 23 - 29. It was my first time to Disney over Christmas. We didn't get to do everything we wanted to do but we enjoyed our time there. 

Our next trip is May 16 - 25th. We are driving so we will be leaving Texas May 15th. We are DVC members so we are staying at our home resort, Baylake Tower, in a one bedroom. I'm graduating from college that month so this trip is to celebrate my completion of my Bachelors degree.

Including my trip in 95 with my parents I've been to Disney 5 times.


----------



## kinntj

tigger813 said:


> QOTD: Sunday, Jan. 2, 2011
> What types of exercise are you going to do or have been doing that can help others with this challenge?



Right now I'm doing 20 minutes on the treadmill and will eventually do my Turbo Jam DVD's once I feel better.



tigger813 said:


> QOTD Monday, January 3, 2011: When was your first trip to Disney, your last trip and when is your next trip? How many times have you been?



My first trip to Disney was Feb 1998, just fiance and myself.  It was fun!  We got married 2 months after that in Hawaii.
Last trip was May, 2008 with our 2 girls and it was a blast!
Next trip is not planned in the near future.  I take care of my mom full time and she has anxiety issues, so finding someone else is impossible.


Music that makes me move is Black Eyed Peas, Ke$ha, Gwen Stefani, and other various artists.  I do like to work out to some 80's music, but it's hard to pick one artist.  It's a mish mash of different artists.  

I'm still not feeling well, but doing better than the past three days.  I wasn't keeping food down, so there was no exercise to be had.  I was weak just standing up.  I have a sick kid home for the past 2 days also.  We're having a coughing contest without really have a contest.  I'm trying to keep up with the germs by wiping down phones, remotes, bathroom/kitchen fixtures, door handles, etc.  I'm trying to keep DH from getting this thing.  Most in the house have gotten it and it's lasted two weeks.  I'm just finishing week one.

Stay healthy guys and germ free!


----------



## Disneywedding2010

*QOTD: Sunday, Jan. 2, 2011
What types of exercise are you going to do or have been doing that can help others with this challenge?*

Right now I'm going to be alternating between my Jillian Michaels 30 day shred, walking on my treadmill, and seeing my personal trainer at the gym. I may even try to get a few extra times in at the gym if I can get the motivation to get off my butt and drive up there.


----------



## tigger813

Hey, one of our own is trying to get me off plan!!!!! DisneyDaisy, no fair selling me girl scout cookies the first week of the challenge!!!!!

All right Mickeys!!!!! Let's get focused!!!!

QOTD: Wednesday, January 5, 2011- Did you watch (or will you if you want to answer tonight), watch Biggest Loser tonight? If you did (or will), what did you do that was healthy during it?

For those that don't watch BL, what's your favorite tv show? 

You are welcome to answer both questions!!!!!

QOTD: For me, I will do at least 2 miles while watching it tonight and drinking lots of water! I imagine Jillian yelling at me to keep going no matter what! It is quite motivating as I really don't want to be yelled at by her!!!!! She can be scary!

We watch wayyyy too much tv here! We love Big Bang Theory, CSI, CSI:NY, Criminal Minds, BL, Doctor Who. Our newest guilty pleasures are Ghost Hunters and Primeval! Thank goodness for TIVO!!!!

Gotta help DD1 finish her homework so she can be ready for dancing on time!

TTFN


----------



## RT's Mom

Hey everyone!

I haven't had a chance to introduce myself, so here goes.....my name is Amy and I live in Texas with my husband of 15 years and our two kiddos - Rylee, daughter, age 13 and Truett, son, age 12.  

I recently had a doctor's appointment and my blood pressure was sky high 180/120.  I've never had a problem with blood pressure, weight - yes, blood pressure - no.  So, he put me on blood pressure pills and told me to lose some weight.  I'm 38 and I personally think WAY to you to be on blood pressure medicine.  I'm losing this weight to get off the pills and feel better about myself.  

I would love to lose at least 45 lbs by the end of May.  Can it be done???   YES!! 

I'm excited about meeting everyone on here and succeeding with our goals.  

Got to get back to work for now, but will post later to answer the QOTD!

Amy


----------



## Disneywedding2010

*QOTD: Wednesday, January 5, 2011- Did you watch (or will you if you want to answer tonight), watch Biggest Loser tonight? If you did (or will), what did you do that was healthy during it?*

I will watch Biggest Loser tonight. Tuesday night is the only night I watch prime time television. Thank God for DVR! Our Tuesday night line up:

Watch NCIS while BL is recording. During the last hour of BL (I wait til its finished recording before I watch it) I watch Billy the Exterminator, its usually the show from the week previous. Then I watched DVR'ed BL and then watch the new episode of Billy. I'm usually watching tv from 7p til just after midnight .

I'm going to walk my half a mile during some show tonight (it may not be necessariy during BL).


----------



## Rose&Mike

PRINCESS VIJA said:


> (AND I just have to brag... look below, we have been chosen for many magical memories.  Including opening BOTH MK and DLR!!!!!)
> 
> 
> I managed to exercise today, which felt really good because I was so stressed from work stuff today.  Food not so good...


Great job on the exercise! And I am so jealous about the magical memories. The closest I've gotten is when the cast member at the pin store swapped out a broken pin for me!


tigger813 said:


> QOTD Tuesday, January 4, 2011-What music really gets you moving? (Can you tell I want some new music for my ipod?)Or just what is your favorite music?
> 
> TTFN


Saturday when we ran we listened to the Pretty in Pink soundtrack! It was awesome. 12 miles of 80s tunes!

*Jaelynnandmom*--love the pics! And great job on working on those HHs!


*Hi CC!*



Disney Yooper said:


> I'm doing much better with my healthy habits.  Still not drinking all the water that I should but working toward it - I don't usually drink ANY.  I'm getting the exercise in every day and the vegetables.


You will probably get sick of hearing me say this, but it is a process. Be conscious of what you are doing and keep working towards your new healthy habilts. Sounds like you are off to a good start!



RayaniFoxmur said:


> Sometimes I need a mom!  My own mother had some serious weight issues when I was growing up and as such has been policing my body for years.  It really led to an unhealthy relationship with food for me, and now if I'm not working on losing weight I feel like I'm failing her... so a mom that's just supportive is such a positive change.


I could definitely see the difference in the pictures. Sometimes our brain takes a little while longer to catch up with our body. And I feel your pain on the mom thing. I have received a ton of support from the wonderful folks on the bl thread.



WDWangela said:


> My husband and I went on our first adult only trip to WDW last summer.  We had a wonderful time.
> 
> Started back to school today and was really tired when I got home, but still managed to do 20 minutes of Wii Fit!
> 
> Thanks everyone for keeping me encouraged.


I love adult only trips! And good job on getting the exercise in.

Welcome Holly324!!!



mommyof2Pirates said:


> I dont use an ipod or listen to music when I exercise, its just me and my brain.
> 
> My favorite music is top 40 or hip hop and anything tim mcgraw.  I know odd mixture.  I love dancing with my boys to all the top hits.  Somehow they learn the words and it just cracks me up to hear them sing them.   oh and I have a re invented love for New kids on the block and backstreet boys after seeing them on the dick clark NYE program the other night.  Their concert is coming to philly in june and I am figuring out how I could get extra money to get a ticket.
> 
> I had another op day.  no exercise for me though tonight just way to tired.  need a day of reccuperation.  I did notice that I am now having my withdrawl symptoms of fast food and soda again.  I have not been good to myself the past 2 wks.  I have a splitting headache and just feel starved.  It will subside in another 24 hrs or so.  Does anyone else get like this when they first change their diet?


Woohoo for onplan days! There was a pro/con article in runners world (last night I think) about running with or without music. It was pretty interesting. I think it's supposed to be more "zen" like if you run without. And I missed the bsb and nsync. I have to look for it on youtube. 

Hi Shawn!!! Hope you have a safe trip home!



Merryweather27 said:


> I am liking the Healthy Habits challenge!  It is really helping keep me on task.  Although, I freaked people out at my work today!    I went for a walk on my lunch hour - really more of a hike on our super-hilly campus - and got my heart rate up.  Well, I forgot that my face tends to turn beet-red whenever that happens...just a weird genetic thing in my family.  So I got a lot of concerned "OMG!  Are you okay?" questions for awhile after clocking back in!


I get really red too! Too funny about your coworkers! Hope your dh finds something soon!



tmfranlk said:


> Water was great today and food was pretty good. For this week, I'm just trying to focus on actually eating when I should and making good choices. I even got my veggies in! Went to the grocery store today as well and bought a lot of great healthy choices. I've even got dinner menus for the whole week (another bad habit around here - 5pm "huh, guess we shoudl have dinner - wonder what there is?"). So thanks to all of you for the support of even just being there! It's made a difference in my day today for sure.


You sound like you are ready to go! Great job on being so organized!


----------



## tigger813

disneywedding2010 said:


> *qotd: Sunday, jan. 2, 2011
> what types of exercise are you going to do or have been doing that can help others with this challenge?*
> 
> 
> right now i'm going to be alternating between my jillian michaels 30 day shred, walking on my treadmill, and seeing my personal trainer at the gym. I may even try to get a few extra times in at the gym if i can get the motivation to get off my butt and drive up there.




i still haven't received your weigh in!!!!! Please send it asap!!!!


----------



## SGcruiser

Hello, from Texas too.  I am so glad to have this challenge to keep me motivated.  Usually this time of year is hard because of the holiday letdown.  My name is Sherrie and I turned fifty last year. This time last year we were at Disney getting ready for the Half Marathon.  We completed it in freezing weather.  It looks like this year will be much better weather, but we couldn't swing two years in a row.  Despite running I still managed to gain weight and am in need of losing 20 lbs during the challenge.  Thanks to everyone who is taking the time to keep us on track.  I am looking forward to tonight's episode and meeting the newest couples on Biggest Loser.  Its great to be part of Team Mickey.


----------



## Disneywedding2010

tigger813 said:


> i still haven't received your weigh in!!!!! Please send it asap!!!!



sent


----------



## WeLoveLilo05

mommyof2Pirates said:


> I didnt realize you were from jersey.  I am from eastern pa not too far from the shore, well actually its at least an hour but easy to get to.  Which part are you from.  What do you think about the whole Jersey shore show???  Seaside heights is usually where we go for our one day beach trips.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoL Can you believe I have no idea how to take a quote out of a paragraph?
> 
> I live right next to Belmar (Spring Lake Heights). I am originally from Carteret, which is right next to Elizabeth. When we were younger we used to go to Seaside and Point Pleasant all the time.  Now we tend to just take DD to Point Pleasant b/c it has more kiddie rides, but when she gets older we'll take her to Seaside.
> Jersey Shore...ok I like MTV, I like certain reality TV, but I cant even watch it lol. And I think its b/c its such a poor portrayal of people who do live here and people from Staten Island.  Sorry if I offended anyone who likes the show, but I like Teen Mom and 16 and Pregnant (yeah the 3 are probably pretty similar) LoL so...to each his/her own I guess.
Click to expand...


----------



## BELLE1109

Hi all,
today I we had pizza day at work, I am thrilled to report that I opted for salad  
As for the music that gets me pumped to workout
rascall flats, rhianna, drake...


----------



## tigger813

Mickey Team/Donald Team

Upcoming NE DisMeet!

For those interested and living in a reasonable proximity, there is an upcoming DisMeet weekend at the Coco Key Water Resort in Fitchburg, MA. The dates are Saturday, February 12 and Sunday, February 13. Come for 1 day or both! If you call for reservations say you are with the DIS and you can get a discounted rate of $129 for the night including passes for 2 days at the water park. The original invite was posted on the Podcast boards about 2 months ago. It's a great chance to meet and hang with a great group of people.

Here is the original thread: http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2538615 for all the info!


----------



## WeLoveLilo05

I answered all the questions the other day but I think I must have accidentally deleted this one?

QOTD 1/3/11 Monday
When was your first trip to Disney, your last trip and when is your next trip? How many times have you been?
First trip was in Sept 93, I was...in 4th grade lol. So 9 or 10 years old? We stayed at Caribbean Beach. Our last trip was in Aug 2010 we stayed at Caribbean Beach...and our next trip is Aug 2011 and we're staying at....Caribbean Beach lol
I assure we have stayed other places, the Swan, All Star Sports, All Star Movies, and one night at Music b/c we arrived a day early last year.
I think I have been to Disney a total of 6 or 7xs? But we do really love CBR 
One day I am gonna get my buns into the Poly and the Beach Club for a stay, those are my dream deluxes


----------



## WeLoveLilo05

BELLE1109 said:


> Hi all,
> today I we had pizza day at work, *I am thrilled to report that I opted for salad*
> As for the music that gets me pumped to workout
> rascall flats, rhianna, drake...



Thats great, I don't know if I would have the will power, pizza is my weakness!


----------



## Rose&Mike

Lindsay--meant to say earlier--Mike and I both really notice when we don't eat well. We just can't handle it! 

Taryn--great job on resisting that chocolate fountain. That would have been a hard one for me! And sorry about the Hokies.




lisah0711 said:


> Hello TEAM MICKEY folks!
> 
> Happy Birthday Kelli!
> 
> I miss all you guys!    You guys distract me -- I'm like "oh, Taryn is back!"  "Is Cam ready for her trip?"  "Wow, that is a cute puppy, Mysteria!"  "Mary Jo is on TEAM MICKEY!"  See what I mean?
> 
> Have a great day all!


Hi Lisa!



DaisyJaneDisney said:


> My first real post for the challenge...
> 
> I got up and did the free step on the Wii for 10 minutes -- okay, I know, lame.  But I wasn't sitting on the couch for those 10!
> 
> I stayed on plan (WW) yesterday, so I feel good going into today...
> 
> As far as music goes...I like a lot of classic (70s) stuff, but there is some great new music, too. I love Daughtry and Nickelback.  I just got a 160gb Ipod for Xmas, so I'm loading that up with stuff.
> 
> Have a great day, everyone!


Welcome! 10 minutes is 10 minutes! Do you walk with Tracey?



tigger813 said:


> You're ahead of me this morning, neighbor! Hopefully I can get in some time this afternoon! Just could not get up. Still recovering from my 4am wake up yesterday morning. It's catching as Brian was awake at 4 this morning!
> 
> Have a great day!


Uggh 4 am! I woke up at 3 again, but thank goodness I went back to sleep!



HappyMatt said:


> *QOTD - What music really gets you moving? (Can you tell I want some new music for my ipod?)Or just what is your favorite music?*
> 
> I like a lot of different kinds of music.  In general I like what I listened to when I was growing up.  That's why I love Run DMC, Bon Jovi, Van Halen, Madonna and Prince (especially the Purple Rain soundtrack).
> 
> I also am a big fan of the Rat Pack.
> 
> But to really get me pumped up I like to listen to Sly and the Family Stone and Rage Against The Machine (these 2 groups are a little different, I know, but they both work for me).


Oh I love Purple Rain! I think I have the cd--need to put that on my ipod!



disneymom2one said:


> QUOTD:
> 
> I listen to the same Disney songs on my Ipod.  Same songs, same order.  My playlist runs for 30 minutes so I know that two run-throughs are an hour of exercising.  I don't wear a watch - ever - so it helps to keep time.  I need new songs but for now this works.  My favorite is "A Dream is Wish Your Heart Makes".  My dream was/is to look "normal" and that song never fails to get me excited.
> 
> Hope everyone has a great day ...


You are looking fabulous Mb!!!!

Lindsay--I hope Ryan is feeling better!

Hi Cam--glad you are getting good news about your knee! 



Disneywedding2010 said:


> QOTD - My name is Kristina and I am a 27 year old widow. My husband and daughter were killed in 2008 when we were hit head on my a drunk driver. I was the sole survivor and since then have had to deal with a lot of medical conditions.
> 
> I have a great man in my life now and who is there whenever I need him. We just returned from a Christmas vacation at Disney World. Since, the accident I've gained a considerable amount of weight. I have a team of doctors that are all telling me I need to get the weight off and a lot of these health issues will be easier to deal with.


Welcome Kristina! I am so sorry. Please come here anytime and I will give you a hug.



Williamandmom said:


> *QOTD 1/4/11 Tuesday*
> What music really gets you moving? (Can you tell I want some new music for my ipod?)Or just what is your favorite music?



For working out, I really like Black Eye Peas.[/QUOTE]
I used to listen to BEP all the time. In the spring I had to wear a holter monitor and had a panic attack on the elliptical while listening to IMMA BE. When they read my holter monitor it must not have looked too good because I had an appointment with the cardiologist two days later! I am a little paranoid now about listening to imma be.



Disneywedding2010 said:


> I started keeping track of food intake and exercise onJanuary 1st.
> 
> Yesterday I walked half a mile on the treadmill. Today I had a 50 minute training session with my personal trainer at 24 hour fitness. I'm getting back on the treadmill later tonight and walking another half a mile. I have a goal of walking 3 miles a week. I just got over having really bad back pain due to one disc in my back being bulging and the other one right on a nerve. So I'm taking it slow but steady for now. I don't want to it flare back up again.


Great job!


kinntj said:


> I'm still not feeling well, but doing better than the past three days.  I wasn't keeping food down, so there was no exercise to be had.  I was weak just standing up.  I have a sick kid home for the past 2 days also.  We're having a coughing contest without really have a contest.  I'm trying to keep up with the germs by wiping down phones, remotes, bathroom/kitchen fixtures, door handles, etc.  I'm trying to keep DH from getting this thing.  Most in the house have gotten it and it's lasted two weeks.  I'm just finishing week one.
> 
> Stay healthy guys and germ free!


Hope everyone is feeling better soon!



tigger813 said:


> Hey, one of our own is trying to get me off plan!!!!! DisneyDaisy, no fair selling me girl scout cookies the first week of the challenge!!!!!
> 
> All right Mickeys!!!!! Let's get focused!!!!
> 
> QOTD: Wednesday, January 5, 2011- Did you watch (or will you if you want to answer tonight), watch Biggest Loser tonight? If you did (or will), what did you do that was healthy during it?
> 
> For those that don't watch BL, what's your favorite tv show?
> 
> You are welcome to answer both questions!!!!!
> 
> QOTD: For me, I will do at least 2 miles while watching it tonight and drinking lots of water! I imagine Jillian yelling at me to keep going no matter what! It is quite motivating as I really don't want to be yelled at by her!!!!! She can be scary!
> 
> We watch wayyyy too much tv here! We love Big Bang Theory, CSI, CSI:NY, Criminal Minds, BL, Doctor Who. Our newest guilty pleasures are Ghost Hunters and Primeval! Thank goodness for TIVO!!!!
> 
> Gotta help DD1 finish her homework so she can be ready for dancing on time!
> 
> TTFN


Thanks for the warning that the cookies are coming soon! Last year I wrote a check and had them give the cookies to the troops! Loved that idea!



RT's Mom said:


> Hey everyone!
> 
> I haven't had a chance to introduce myself, so here goes.....my name is Amy and I live in Texas with my husband of 15 years and our two kiddos - Rylee, daughter, age 13 and Truett, son, age 12.
> 
> I recently had a doctor's appointment and my blood pressure was sky high 180/120.  I've never had a problem with blood pressure, weight - yes, blood pressure - no.  So, he put me on blood pressure pills and told me to lose some weight.  I'm 38 and I personally think WAY to you to be on blood pressure medicine.  I'm losing this weight to get off the pills and feel better about myself.
> 
> I would love to lose at least 45 lbs by the end of May.  Can it be done???   YES!!
> 
> I'm excited about meeting everyone on here and succeeding with our goals.
> 
> Got to get back to work for now, but will post later to answer the QOTD!
> 
> Amy


I had a little heart scare in the spring! Hopefully this will be the motivation you need to get back on track!


----------



## tigger813

Disneywedding2010 said:


> sent



THanks!!!!


----------



## tigger813

Rose- Disney Daisy and I walked 3 days a week in the spring and early summer at 5:30 in the morning. We were saying today we can't wait until we can do that again once it warms up and is daylight at 5:30! We walked between 2 and 3 miles everytime.


----------



## jenjolt

> QOTD: Wednesday, January 5, 2011- Did you watch (or will you if you want to answer tonight), watch Biggest Loser tonight? If you did (or will), what did you do that was healthy during it?



Wasn't planning on it, but I think I might DVR it and watch it!! I will take any motivation I can get...will check back in with what I do healthy during it!!!

So I got an email today that during our Biology teacher meeting we will be having Pizza for lunch, while I'm not thrilled that is the only option, I am happy that my AP was considerate enough to let us know ahead of time so I can plan a different option...to me that gets


----------



## tigger813

jenjolt said:


> Wasn't planning on it, but I think I might DVR it and watch it!! I will take any motivation I can get...will check back in with what I do healthy during it!!!
> 
> So I got an email today that during our Biology teacher meeting we will be having Pizza for lunch, while I'm not thrilled that is the only option, I am happy that my AP was considerate enough to let us know ahead of time so I can plan a different option...to me that gets



Isn't it great when others have consideration for those of us trying to get healthy!

Time to make my shopping list for tomorrow!


----------



## Disneywedding2010

Okay so my weakness is chocolate.. It can be chocolate anything and I cave 

Okay my best friend came over for our NYE party and guess what she brought with her? yellow cupcakes with chocolate frosting. Oh it gets better, she then decides that she's going to leave them at my house. OYE! So, I decided that I'm not going to throw them out because she did go through the hassle of making them. 

So, I'm allowing myself ONE each night after dinner. Hey I calculated on Sparkpeople they are only 215 calories a peice. Hey cupcakes are good in moderation. I just can't eat the whole pan of them. 

ETA: My fiance just asked, "So were WE under our calorie count today or what?"  (as he's rubbing his full stomach) 

"Um, I didn't know that you were trying to lose weight."

(In his best girlie voice)

"Yes, (turns to the side) I have to lose weight. Does my butt look big from this angle?"

I about spit the water I had in mouth out onto my laptop.


----------



## tggrrstarr

WDWangela- great job with the Wii exercise even though you were tired

RayaniFoxmur-I can totally see the difference!  It is a lot harder to see it for yourself. 

WeLoveLilo05- I stayed at CB for my honeymoon, we loved it!  Also, great music choices!

Merryweather27- I love spur of the moment trips!

tmfranlk- sounds like you are off to a great start

Taryn- I'm getting one of the cookbooks on my trip. You'll have to tell me how you like it. 

DaisyJaneDisney- not lame!  Great way to get some exercise in.  I sometimes find myself running around the house in circles during commercial breaks!

Lindsay- hope your son feels better. 

Holly324- great job with the Wii workouts!

Maslex- I love Metallica

Cam- congrats on the ok to run. The Glee version of Defying Gravity is awesome.  I love Hawaiian roller coaster ride. Also the Disney channel stars version of A Dream is a Wish Your Heart Makes is great. Great beat. 

Mysteria- Sigh No More by Mumford & Sons is great too.


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

keenercam said:


> [ I saw the orthopedic surgeon this morning who said I can start to train to run.



thats awesome news cam.  Im so excited for you.  take it easy getting back into it.



Disneywedding2010 said:


> QOTD - My name is Kristina and I am a 27 year old widow. My husband and daughter were killed in 2008 when we were hit head on my a drunk driver. I was the sole survivor and since then have had to deal with a lot of medical conditions.



what a tragedy you have been through.  Im glad you have found a great guy and I just read his role play from tonight and I was cracking up. sounds like he has a real sense of humor.



kinntj said:


> I'm still not feeling well, but doing better than the past three days.



oh gosh you really have a doozy of an illness going through your house.  I hope you start feeling better.  take care of yourself.



tigger813 said:


> Hey, one of our own is trying to get me off plan!!!!! DisneyDaisy, no fair selling me girl scout cookies the first week of the challenge!!!!!



Ok tracey step away from the cookies and no one will get hurt.  Daisy are you close to anyone on team donald????  I heard they are in need of some cookies.



WeLoveLilo05 said:


> [I live right next to Belmar (Spring Lake Heights). I am originally from Carteret, which is right next to Elizabeth. When we were younger we used to go to Seaside and Point Pleasant all the time.  Now we tend to just take DD to Point Pleasant b/c it has more kiddie rides, but when she gets older we'll take her to Seaside.
> Jersey Shore...ok I like MTV, I like certain reality TV, but I cant even watch it lol. And I think its b/c its such a poor portrayal of people who do live here and people from Staten Island.  Sorry if I offended anyone who likes the show, but I like Teen Mom and 16 and Pregnant (yeah the 3 are probably pretty similar) LoL so...to each his/her own I guess.



yes i would agree about the poor portrayal too.  but I watch the show because it gives me a few laughs.  I can say in all the years of going to the jersey shore we never ran into anyone like this crew.



BELLE1109 said:


> Hi all,
> today I we had pizza day at work, I am thrilled to report that I opted for salad



great job!!!!!

my son is feeling better and actually was fine the rest of the day.  hopefully that was the end of that.  im off to get them baths and to bed and I still have to get my xmas tree down.  Tomorrow I am going to run in the morning.  

QOTD- wed.  I will try to watch BL tonight.  I always seem to get busy and miss it.  Am I the only one that feels like eating when they watch it.  since I am tired I probably will just sit and relax while I watch it.


----------



## cclovesdis

Omg *Taryn*! You have once again cracked me up!  

 to you.

 for the good news *Cam*!

Happy Birthday Kelli!

*Marcy*: Could you share more about Jazzercise? There is one near where I work. There is also a Curves in the same plaza. I'm interested in both. TIA! 

*Kristina*:  on your loss.




Rose&Mike said:


> Thanks for the warning that the cookies are coming soon! Last year I wrote a check and had them give the cookies to the troops! Loved that idea!



 Great idea! Maybe I'll donate some to the local food bank. I don't think any of the troops around here send to the troops. But, if they do 



Disneywedding2010 said:


> Okay so my weakness is chocolate.. It can be chocolate anything and I cave



DH had me .

Chocolate is my weakness too. If you come up with any good ideas, please, please share! I think I'm going to go back to being on my chocolate-free dr restricted diet even though I'm no longer on my chocolate/caffeine-free, peanut/tree nut-free, and alcohol-free diet. I did feel better, so maybe he was on to something.


----------



## cclovesdis

Evening Everyone!

You know the line that goes something like "Slim and none and slim just left the building"? Well, "on plan" left the building yesterday. I am so, so, so horribly stress eating. I'm trying everyone, I really am. If I stay OP for the rest of the week, I should have a small loss, especially if I start TOM on Friday. Of course, if I don't than there will likely be a gain anyway. I'm trying. I really am.

I have big plans to make tomorrow an OP day. I'll try to go to the gym tomorrow, but it depends on how tired I am. I could not wake up this morning. But, my goal is to make it there and get in 20 minutes of exercise. I will have a perfect HH score for water this week. My bladder may not be so happy about that, but I am. 

Have a great, OP day tomorrow everyone. 

CC


----------



## tigger813

Anyone heading down to workout during Biggest Loser? Join me and then post after you are done! Let's see who can do the most. 

You can do free step (on the Wii or just step up and down on something or walk in place or hop on your treadmill or elliptical!

Let's make this a challenge each week!!!!! Workout clothes are calling!

TTFN


----------



## tggrrstarr

tigger813 said:


> QOTD: Wednesday, January 5, 2011- Did you watch (or will you if you want to answer tonight), watch Biggest Loser tonight? If you did (or will), what did you do that was healthy during it?
> 
> For those that don't watch BL, what's your favorite tv show?
> 
> You are welcome to answer both questions!!!!
> TTFN



I do plan to watch BL tonight.  I will prob do stairs during commercials.  And not snack!  
I also watch way too much tv!  Castle, HIMYM, Big Bang, Chuck, the Vampire Diaries, Nikita, Grey's, Supernatural and a whole lot more.  Yes, DVR = best invention ever. 

Boo is home and doing fine, I just have to keep her from jumping. Easier said than done!  Journaling and food choices are very OP, need to get some Kinect in yet.


----------



## disneymom2one

QUOTD:

DVR'ing BL - but I have to admit it's not my favorite show.

Our favorite tv show is "The Big Bang Theory" - except when it goes TV-14 and I don't feel comfortable with it for my fifteen year old.  Other than that, we never miss it.  We're a geek family (two math profs) and as I'm writing this, my husband and daughter are (coincidentally) discussing something about the show.  

When I'm home alone, I've been known to watch the Bachelor or even the Real World or worse.  

Oh ... and we're huge sports fans - geeks - but geeks who love sports.  I'm from New Orleans and the Saints winning the Super Bowl was just one of the best nights ... I'll never, ever forget it.

Hope everyone has a good week.  I meet my classes tomorrow - and I always get nervous for some reason.  Once the semester gets started, I'm fine, but first days never cease to have my voice cracking.


----------



## PRINCESS VIJA

Happy Birthday Kelli - tgrrstrr

*DaisyJaneDisney*, what is the Free step on the Wii?

*mommyof2Pirates*, hope your kid feels better.  It stinks when they don't feel good.

*Holly324*, how is the Biggest loser Wii program?  I've thought about it, but I don't have the mat, and the Wii fit program didn't work for me well, as it couldn't register my lunges so it was hard to advance.  

*keenercam*, awesome news from the ortho doctor!!!  Just take it easy like he said, but great news!

*Disneywedding2010*, Oh my gosh, I don't know what to say.  I am so sorry for your loss of your DH and DD.  So glad that you have someone in your life right now for you to lean on.  As we are too, here for you to lean on.  I'll be one of your biggest cheerleaders here as you loose weight!  hugs to you

*tigger813*, I 'm with you on watching WAYYYY too much TV.  We watch NCIS, BL, Parenthood, Amazing Race, Undercover boss, (ever since I had my medical leave I am also a Today show junkie!), Kendra, just watched survivor for the first time again in years, and I'll DVR stuff from during the day if there is anything interesting such as Regis and Kelly, Dr. Oz, Dr. Phil, Oprah, etc. My goal is to do something productive while watching TV and also to decrease the amount I am watching.


sorry to those I haven't replied yet too.. BL is starting and I've got to run!


----------



## PRINCESS VIJA

Tuesday's QOTD: I love all kinds of music, country, oldies, rock n roll, hair bands of th e80s. Anything will get me going. 


80's pop music!!!  LOVE it!  Funny story... in kindergarten my poor DS... when the teacher asked what kind of music each one liked, everyone else said current bands and he is talking about 80's songs like they are current!

Now my kids say I am soooo old! and out of it!


QOTD: Wednesday, January 5, 2011- Did you watch (or will you if you want to answer tonight), watch Biggest Loser tonight? If you did (or will), what did you do that was healthy during it?

YES!!!  LOVE this show!  I will be working on my photos during part of it so I don't snack, and I will be working out on my elliptical for part of it too.


I have to run as it is on now, I did ok with food today.  could have been better, but it is OK.

I am having a hard time getting going because I will be doing my DH work BL too and their weight in is next Tues.  Hard for me to get going before tues.  I am trying to do something, but psychologically I know that my mind is telling me to wait.  Ughhh, I hate these mind games.


----------



## DaisyJaneDisney

tigger813 said:


> Hey, one of our own is trying to get me off plan!!!!! DisneyDaisy, no fair selling me girl scout cookies the first week of the challenge!!!!!
> 
> 
> TTFN



Hey, you gotta support the Girl Scouts...and I'll (I mean my DD) will sell to anyone.  No prejudice.    It's a point of pride in my house that I DON'T eat all the cookies.  

And I do miss our morning walks, Tigger...but not the early morning wake up.  Not my thing--but it was fun with you!  I'm at the library tonight doing some writing, so I'm NOT working out.  But I promise to do some tomorrow.  I did on plan today.  And drank two 48 oz cups of water.


----------



## tigger813

DaisyJaneDisney said:


> Hey, you gotta support the Girl Scouts...and I'll (I mean my DD) will sell to anyone.  No prejudice.    It's a point of pride in my house that I DON'T eat all the cookies.
> 
> And I do miss our morning walks, Tigger...but not the early morning wake up.  Not my thing--but it was fun with you!  I'm at the library tonight doing some writing, so I'm NOT working out.  But I promise to do some tomorrow.  I did on plan today.  And drank two 48 oz cups of water.



Luckily I only eat the thin mints of what we ordered!

Have a great night writing!

Just finished 2 miles on the elliptical. Started at tension 3 and did that for a mile and then did tension 2 for a half mile and then level 1 for the last half. Then I did about 15 minutes of free weights with my 3 pound dumb bells! I'm on my second bottle of water tonight and I had a bunch earlier today! So I'm good! Feeling great about today.

Tomorrow I will get up and do my EASA workout at 5am and maybe try some of the additional exercises on there. Then I will get DD1 up and we'll go to the wellness center for breakfast! After DD2 gets on the bus I will go to Target and Market Basket to get all my groceries! DD1 will be home at noon and then DD2 will be home at 12:30 and then I will take her to a friend's house for a playdate for the afternoon. After DD1 finishes her homework we will do some Just Dance or the BL Power Walk together. DD2 has dancing at 4 and then that's it for the night for me as long as I don't get called into work. I have two clients on Thursday so it will be a busy day that day!

SO who else got in a workout?

Back to the show! Enjoy everyone!!!! It's going to be good!!!!!



TTFN


----------



## Rose&Mike

tigger813 said:


> Rose- Disney Daisy and I walked 3 days a week in the spring and early summer at 5:30 in the morning. We were saying today we can't wait until we can do that again once it warms up and is daylight at 5:30! We walked between 2 and 3 miles everytime.


I remember you talking about walking with your neighbor. Very cool!


jenjolt said:


> Wasn't planning on it, but I think I might DVR it and watch it!! I will take any motivation I can get...will check back in with what I do healthy during it!!!
> 
> So I got an email today that during our Biology teacher meeting we will be having Pizza for lunch, while I'm not thrilled that is the only option, I am happy that my AP was considerate enough to let us know ahead of time so I can plan a different option...to me that gets


Great job on planning ahead! 



mommyof2Pirates said:


> Ok tracey step away from the cookies and no one will get hurt.  Daisy are you close to anyone on team donald????  I heard they are in need of some cookies.


What is going on over there on Team Donald!?! I am quite insulted that I did not get invited to the party!



cclovesdis said:


> I have big plans to make tomorrow an OP day. I'll try to go to the gym tomorrow, but it depends on how tired I am. I could not wake up this morning. But, my goal is to make it there and get in 20 minutes of exercise. I will have a perfect HH score for water this week. My bladder may not be so happy about that, but I am.
> 
> Have a great, OP day tomorrow everyone.
> 
> CC


CC--all you can do is the best that you can do. Hang in there. Try really hard to get some exercise in. Exercise almost always makes me fell better!



tggrrstarr said:


> I do plan to watch BL tonight.  I will prob do stairs during commercials.  And not snack!
> I also watch way too much tv!  Castle, HIMYM, Big Bang, Chuck, the Vampire Diaries, Nikita, Grey's, Supernatural and a whole lot more.  Yes, DVR = best invention ever.
> 
> Boo is home and doing fine, I just have to keep her from jumping. Easier said than done!  Journaling and food choices are very OP, need to get some Kinect in yet.


So glad Kitty is home!

Well, the new year is not getting off to a great start. My weight is at the low end of my maintain range, but I know I'm not eating enough. Still a lot of stress here and I have a raging cold--and I can't take decongestants due to the pac's. I would like to thank everyone at WDW and in the airport who just could not be bothered to COVER THEIR MOUTH when they were coughing! Drove me insane!!!! So last year I had to be convinced it was a good idea to take a day off from working out and this year is starting off with three days of no working out! I can't believe it. But I feel like breathing is necessary to exercise and since this is not going to well for me right now, I guess I will put it off at least until tomorrow!

Ok, pity party over. I am off Wednesday and Thursday, so looking forward to cathching up on some sleep and spending time with Tom before he goes back to school! Tonight we went to Cheesecake Factory. I had two of their small portions--beet salad w/goat cheese and fried zuchinni. It was delicious! I didn't feel too bad, cause I didn't eat much else today.

And all you Team Donald people who are checking up on our thread--if you are having a party over there you better invite me!


----------



## Holly324

PRINCESS VIJA said:


> *Holly324*, how is the Biggest loser Wii program?  I've thought about it, but I don't have the mat, and the Wii fit program didn't work for me well, as it couldn't register my lunges so it was hard to advance.



I haven't been doing it for long (only about a week and a half), but I like it so far.  There are a couple of things that don't register well, namely the jumping rope.  But other than that, I really like how it has a weigh in each week, and you can add extra activity everyday.  I like the games better on the Wii fit plus.  The best part is that I have variety!!  I don't do the same thing everyday - it changes slightly everyday.  Keeps me going.  Hope that helps!  Oh, I don't have a mat, either, I just use the wii fit board when it is called for and the floor when it isn't.  

I agree with the idea to make BL a workout night!   Free step on the Wii,  Here I come (DVR'd the show, so it is just starting for me!   )  

Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## Rose&Mike

mommyof2Pirates said:


> Ok tracey step away from the cookies and no one will get hurt.  Daisy are you close to anyone on team donald????  I heard they are in need of some cookies.


OMG--in my dense, oxygen and sleep deprived state I just figured out what you meant. You meant we should slip them some cookies so that we are the biggest losers. Duh. I am not with it tonight!


----------



## Connie96

Well, we have completed our first measure-in for our WIN! Challenge. 

Team Mickey has 24 participants, an average total measurement of 167 3/4 inches, and a team total of 4,025 1/2 inches.

Team Donald has 22 participants, an average total measurement of 176 2/5 inches, and a team total of 3,880 1/2 inches.

For this first week, I suppose the only competition would be for number of participants and that award goes to TEAM MICKEY!!! 

According to Traceys posts, we're looking at about 130 - 140 initial weigh-ins. So, approximately 1/3 of you have chosen to participate in the WIN!. I think we are off to a great start!

For those of you who were feeling a little freaked-out about seeing your number all added up, compare it to this one: _Our combined total measurement is 7,906 inches._  Do you like the look of your number a little better now?!

I know that we all have an emotional response to our sizes, shapes and all the methods by which we choose to measure them. If any of you took your measurement total and didnt send it in because you were too bothered by it, please reconsider. If we all loved our numbers, we wouldnt all be here trying to change them. Lets change them together and celebrate our victories together!

And, those of you who meant to participate, but forgot or just lost track of time ITS NOT TOO LATE! Whether its a WIN week or not, please feel free to join in any time.
_
Our next WIN! measure-in will be Friday, January 28._


----------



## KristiMc

Way to go Team Mickey for having the most WIN participants!


----------



## Rose&Mike

Woohoo! Great job!
Thank you so much Connie! I will put a link to your post on the first page of each thread!

Remember it's not too late to do WIN. I REALLY wish I would have thought to do measurements last January!


----------



## Disneywedding2010

DaisyJaneDisney said:


> Hey, you gotta support the Girl Scouts...and I'll (I mean my DD) will sell to anyone.  No prejudice.    It's a point of pride in my house that I DON'T eat all the cookies.
> 
> And I do miss our morning walks, Tigger...but not the early morning wake up.  Not my thing--but it was fun with you!  I'm at the library tonight doing some writing, so I'm NOT working out.  But I promise to do some tomorrow.  I did on plan today.  And drank two 48 oz cups of water.



MMMMMM THIN  MINTS

Dang, I'm over here drooling


----------



## Disneywedding2010

Connie96 said:


> Well, we have completed our first measure-in for our WIN! Challenge.
> 
> Team Mickey has 24 participants, an average total measurement of 167 3/4 inches, and a team total of 4,025 1/2 inches.
> 
> Team Donald has 22 participants, an average total measurement of 176 2/5 inches, and a team total of 3,880 1/2 inches.
> 
> For this first week, I suppose the only competition would be for number of participants and that award goes to TEAM MICKEY!!!
> 
> According to Traceys posts, we're looking at about 130 - 140 initial weigh-ins. So, approximately 1/3 of you have chosen to participate in the WIN!. I think we are off to a great start!
> 
> For those of you who were feeling a little freaked-out about seeing your number all added up, compare it to this one: _Our combined total measurement is 7,906 inches._  Do you like the look of your number a little better now?!
> 
> I know that we all have an emotional response to our sizes, shapes and all the methods by which we choose to measure them. If any of you took your measurement total and didnt send it in because you were too bothered by it, please reconsider. If we all loved our numbers, we wouldnt all be here trying to change them. Lets change them together and celebrate our victories together!
> 
> And, those of you who meant to participate, but forgot or just lost track of time ITS NOT TOO LATE! Whether its a WIN week or not, please feel free to join in any time.
> _
> Our next WIN! measure-in will be Friday, January 28._



I'm going to have my trainer measure me next week (if I can get in to see him). Can I send you the measurements then?


----------



## Rose&Mike

I think you can start WIN at anytime, Connie just might do some kind of math thingy when calculating the percentages in order to account for one less week.  You can always send her a pm to double check.


----------



## keenercam

Well, I can't figure out how to multi-quote on my new iPad so I'll have save responses for tomorrow. Just wanted to report in that I did my 30 minutes of exercise tonight -- pushups and crunches and floor & core and arm stuff. I don't watch tv but saw the last 25 minutes of BL tonight while I exercised. Very cool. 

Good night, all!


----------



## Disneywedding2010

March 2005
135 pounds










December 25th, 2010 @ Crystal Palace (and no I'm not pregnant  I have no idea why I was holding my stomach,  maybe I was to full)
220ish


----------



## Disneywedding2010

Half a mile on the treadmill going 2mph took 15 minutes, 13 seconds. I burned (according to the treadmill) 53 calories.


----------



## flipflopmom

KristiMc said:


> My DH is going back to work today but my kids still have one more day off.  Their winter break is way too long.


Oh Dear Kristi, winter break for students is NEVER TOO Long!  Funny story, I have a student whose mother has a difficult time getting her to school. NOT THE KIDS' FAULT, she loves school. Anyway, they showed up on our teacher workday Monday when there was NO SCHOOL,  but didn't make it yesterday on our first day back. 



lisah0711 said:


> Hello TEAM MICKEY folks!   I miss all you guys!    You guys distract me -- I'm like "oh, Taryn is back!"  "Is Cam ready for her trip?"  "Wow, that is a cute puppy, Mysteria!"  "Mary Jo is on TEAM MICKEY!"  See what I mean?


I miss you too, sweetie!  If I can get over there to skim read, I feel better, but alas, not enough hours in the day!



DaisyJaneDisney said:


> I got up and did the free step on the Wii for 10 minutes -- okay, I know, lame.  But I wasn't sitting on the couch for those 10!


NEVER EVER think what you do is lame.  YOU WERE MOVING!!!!!  Now, if you do that 2 times in 1 day, you'll have your HH in for the day, so you are halfway there!



disneymom2one said:


> My favorite is "A Dream is Wish Your Heart Makes".  My dream was/is to look "normal" and that song never fails to get me excited.


It always makes me cry.  I can imagine me out there running or something, tears rolling down my face.  People would really worry about me then!  So cool that it excites you!



mommyof2Pirates said:


> Otherwise Im good and I need to get a move on with my water, only had a sip or two so far today.  I hope you all are having a great op day!


Drink that water, girl, or I am COMING AFTER YOU!!!!!!!  Glad to read he was better later!  We've had a stomach bug going around here that is VICIOUS!  People in dr. office and hospital for IV's, etc.  Hoping they keep those germs to themselves!



Holly324 said:


> I started this morning on Wii Fit for 30 minutes, and still need to do the Biggest Loser Challenge for the Wii today.  I should have an hour in by the end of the day - yesterday was almost an hour and a half!!


Great job on the exercise!  Is the wii game intense?



maslex said:


> I have to say that I'm a tried and true rock & roll girl.  LOL


You and my DH would get along fabulously!  I like some of the old GNR stuff, have Welcome to the Jungle on my running playlist, and as a HOKIE fan, love ENTER SANDMAN, well, the beginning of it.  Our teams enters the field to it, and we all jump up and down!  Fun times!



keenercam said:


> I keep thinking of more  Hawaiian Roller Coaster Ride from Lilo & Stitch is so much fun to exercise to.  Most significantly, I saw the orthopedic surgeon this morning who said I can start to train to run. He said very minimal and only for very short intervals interspersed with lots and lots of walking and low-impact cardio.


THAT'S GREAT CAM!!!!!!    I am going to have to get HRCR on my ipod, it will remind me of Ohana.  Okay, so thinking about food while exercising might not be the best idea........



yanni2 said:


> Sad when right now I am only doing about 20 minutes.  Not working out the last 2 months has killed my stamina on this stupid machine....though even my dh (who loves to workout) says the tension on ours is harder than the one at our gym


It's AMAZING how quickly that stamina can decline.  After about a 2 month hiatus from running, I had to PUSH through 3 miles.  Before I stopped, my long runs were 9 miles.



keenercam said:


> Wow! my lunch is delicious - 3 oz rotisserie chicken breast with canned green beans; salad of baby spinach w/FF feta, unsweetened mandarin orange segments & spray raspberry walnut vinegarette dressing.


SO NOT FAIR CAM!!!!!!  That sounds soooo yummy!!!



Stinasmom said:


> I mentioned earlier that I teach Jazzercise. We get about 30 new songs with prechoreographed routines every 10 weeks to choose from when putting together our sets for a class. Getting new music and keeping current with music really motivates!


Okay Marcy.  I'm going to be honest here.  When you first mentioned Jazzercise, I think of Olivia Newton John in "physical" style clothes.  What you guys are doing doesn't sound lame at all!  Forgive my initial first impression?



Disneywedding2010 said:


> QOTD - My name is Kristina and I am a 27 year old widow. My husband and daughter were killed in 2008 when we were hit head on my a drunk driver. I was the sole survivor and since then have had to deal with a lot of medical conditions.


I cannot imagine going through that.  I don't want to imagine it.  That is sooo very awful, and putting on weight would be understandable.  So sorry you've had to go through all that. SO PROUD of you for moving on, sounds like you've got a great man, and you are thinking of your health now. Be careful with that back, glad you are taking it slow.  I bet having a personal trainer is awesome, hopefully he/she is knowledgeable enough to have you doing exercises to help your back not hurting it! I LOVE the 4 Parks one World CD.  It's sooo fun!  I clean to it, also, unless I am super unmotivated, then I have to go for hip hop to get me moving!  Congrats on getting that degree!



KSH said:


> .  We have Chinese interns in my office frequently, and I went to lunch with two of them one time.  They shared their meal and it wasn't really big - just chicken fingers and fries - and told me that before they left China they were told to share every meal, since American portions were too big for Chinese girls.  I think American portions are too big for American girls sometimes too!!


Karen, I had a Japanese exchange student that said the same thing.  The biggest thing they warned them about was gaining weight from American food, and encouraged them to buy clothes a size larger to wear home and she was only here for a month!  What does that tell you about the American diet????




kinntj said:


> I'm still not feeling well, but doing better than the past three days.  I wasn't keeping food down, so there was no exercise to be had.  I was weak just standing up.  I have a sick kid home for the past 2 days also.  We're having a coughing contest without really have a contest.  I'm trying to keep up with the germs by wiping down phones, remotes, bathroom/kitchen fixtures, door handles, etc.


So sorry you all are sick!  Take it easy!  Lots of water!  Good job keeping up on the germs.  Don't forget the light switches!



tigger813 said:


> Hey, one of our own is trying to get me off plan!!!!! DisneyDaisy, no fair selling me girl scout cookies the first week of the challenge!!!!!QOTD: Wednesday, January 5, 2011- Did you watch (or will you if you want to answer tonight), watch Biggest Loser tonight? If you did (or will), what did you do that was healthy during it?
> 
> For those that don't watch BL, what's your favorite tv show?


Okay, Disney Daisy, quit trying to sabotage our team!!!!  
QOTD:
I don't usually get to watch BL, because my family doesn't like it.  Unfortunately, most of the shows we like are food related, instead.  Top Chef and its' spinoffs, Food Network Star, Dinner Impossible, Chopped, etc.  DH dreams of opening a restaurant some day, and our daughters just might do that.  They love to play kitchen more than anything else, and host their own "Top Chef" challenges and Pampered Chef shows.  BUT I LOVE American Idol, can't wait for the new season, college football, and America's Next Top Model.  Yeah, we're reality junkies!



RT's Mom said:


> I recently had a doctor's appointment and my blood pressure was sky high 180/120.  I've never had a problem with blood pressure, weight - yes, blood pressure - no.  So, he put me on blood pressure pills and told me to lose some weight.  I'm 38 and I personally think WAY to you to be on blood pressure medicine.  I'm losing this weight to get off the pills and feel better about myself.


Amy, you can so do this!  You have a great motivator, and I would feel the same way, you are too young for BP meds.  You'll get it off, exercise, and it will be amazing!



Rose&Mike said:


> Great job on the exercise! And I am so jealous about the magical memories. I think it's supposed to be more "zen" like if you run without. !


On our first trip, we got to wake up Tinkerbell, the girls got to open Chef Mickey's and have a private audience with him, AK was in the HSM show at DHS.  It was kinda hard to top that last year!  I read an article in RW about going music free.  I tried it once out of force b/c my ipod died.  DID NOT LIKE IT!
Stay away from Imma Be.  No more panic attacks, although I have to admit that made me laugh!



BELLE1109 said:


> Hi all,
> today I we had pizza day at work, I am thrilled to report that I opted for salad


GREAT JOB!



jenjolt said:


> So I got an email today that during our Biology teacher meeting we will be having Pizza for lunch, while I'm not thrilled that is the only option, I am happy that my AP was considerate enough to let us know ahead of time so I can plan a different option...to me that gets


That's pretty cool!  I had a co-worker tell me - "we're having cupcakes.  I know that's against your religion now, just wanted to warn you." LOL.



tggrrstarr said:


> Taryn- I'm getting one of the cookbooks on my trip. You'll have to tell me how you like it.


It's got some great recipes.  It's black and red.  There was a white and blue one that looked good, too, but we had had more of the recipes in the Chef Mickey one.  I can't believe you're going in just over 2 weeks!  Glad Boo is okay.  Did they take out her Tigger springs?  Otherwise, best of luck on keeping her from jumping!



mommyof2Pirates said:


> Daisy are you close to anyone on team donald????  I heard they are in need of some cookies  Am I the only one that feels like eating when they watch it. since I am tired I probably will just sit and relax while I watch it.


Lindsay, I would put 10 laughing smilies on here if the smilie police wouldn't come after me.  You absolutely CRACKED me up!!!  


cclovesdis said:


> Omg *Taryn*! You have once again cracked me up!


I aim to please!!!!!  And missy, you need to get your hiney OP.  We can't let those Quackers over there get us this week.  I've got a voodoo TOM doll that I am poking pins in for you!  Get you some carrots, and stress eat on those.  By the time you are finished crunching, the stress will be gone.  Imagine each bite being a stressor that you are chomping away!!!  AND GET THEE TO THE GYM!



disneymom2one said:


> Our favorite tv show is "The Big Bang Theory" - except when it goes TV-14 and I don't feel comfortable with it for my fifteen year old.  Other than that, we never miss it.


Good luck today!  They're just as scared as you are!  Don't stress!  As for the geeks who love sports, that had me rolling.  VT played Stanford in the Orange Bowl, and there were signs that said "Revenge of the Nerds".  I had to laugh!  And ratings on stuff?  SHEEZ!  Like, some PG movies I don't know why they aren't G.  We occasionally will let AK watch a PG13 if we're in the room (she's 11) and we turned on a movie called Gridiron Gang w/ the rock over Christmas.  It was about boys in juvie getting together a football team.  We love football, we were there.  Within about 10 minutes, there were 3 GRAPHIC deaths.  HELLO??????  We couldn't get past that with good conscious to see how the rest turned out!



PRINCESS VIJA said:


> .I am having a hard time getting going because I will be doing my DH work BL too and their weight in is next Tues.  Hard for me to get going before tues.  I am trying to do something, but psychologically I know that my mind is telling me to wait.


Ahh... I get it.  You want your weight to be higher there, so you can win!  Well, we'll spot you ONE weigh in, but kick it after that!!!!!  



Rose&Mike said:


> But I feel like breathing is necessary to exercise and since this is not going to well for me right now, I guess I will put it off at least until tomorrow!Tonight we went to Cheesecake Factory. I had two of their
> small portions--beet salad w/goat cheese and fried zuchinni. It was delicious! I didn't feel too bad, cause I didn't eat much else today.:


Yes, love, breathing is necessary for exercise, and living.  Please continue to breathe!  Okay, so there is no Cheesecake Factory near me, SURPRISE, and I had no idea they were anything but a bakery.



Rose&Mike said:


> OMG--in my dense, oxygen and sleep deprived state I just figured out what you meant. You meant we should slip them some cookies so that we are the biggest losers.


See what I mean?  Breathing is necessary!  Go back to bed and breathe, girl!  You know I am picking with you.  I would insert lots of smilies, but I'm afraid of going over!



Connie96 said:


> Well, we have completed our first measure-in for our WIN! Challenge.
> Team Mickey has 24 participants, an average total measurement of 167 3/4 inches, and a team total of 4,025 1/2 inches. _Our combined total measurement is 7,906 inches._  Do you like the look of your number a little better now?!



WOAH!!!  Yay for the Team Mickey participants!  You'll be so glad you did this, I promise.  Sometimes, the scale doesn't move but the tape measure does, and that is VERY motivating!  



Rose&Mike said:


> I think you can start WIN at anytime, Connie just *might do some kind of math thingy* when calculating the percentages in order to account for one less week.


Love it!  That's my understanding of math!



keenercam said:


> Just wanted to report in that I did my 30 minutes of exercise tonight -- pushups and crunches and floor & core and arm stuff.


Great job~



Disneywedding2010 said:


> March 2005
> 135 pounds
> December 25th, 2010 @ Crystal Palace (and no I'm not pregnant  I have no idea why I was holding my stomach,  maybe I was to full)
> 220ish


Thanks for putting those out there.  It's hard, and with all you've been through, understandable!  You'll be putting out a new picture later, and you'll be soooo pleased!

BRB


----------



## flipflopmom

*FOR ALL THOSE OVERWHELMED BY THIS THREAD:  DO NOT DESPAIR AND GIVE UP!*
I know it's moving fast!  I know there are tons of pages to read daily!  I add to that count.   But whatever you do, do not let that stand in the way of your success.  I've seen SOOO many people drop out of challenges because they can't keep up with the thread.  NO EXCUSES people!  Read if you can, answer QOTD.  Post any challenges or successes you are having to get motivation, but DO NOT GIVE UP!!!

*I try to respond a lot, because that's my nature on here. Don't feel like you have to! *It's odd, because I don't share as much IRL as I do here.  My friends are either A. always thin or B. overweight and don't care.  Also, my oldest daughters gymnastics scheduled isolated me for the longest time, and I'm struggling to reconnect.  And finally, I can't share my financial stresses with many of them, b/c A.  they don't want to hear me whine (you're a captive audience ) B. they don't understand and never will and C.  I'm too embarrased!

I did do my own jam out dance time to songs from itunes yesterday am.  I love to dance, and it was fun doing it without the 11 year old saying "Mom, don't ever do that in public"  Going to do some strength and maybe a bit of cardio in a bit.

DH had to leave at 4 this am, and it was a day he takes 3 year old to MIL and FIL, so I was up at 3:30 packing his lunch, getting her stuff in the car, warming it up, putting her in the car.  4 hours sleep will not bode well for me later!

Life lessons from yesterday - DO NOT WEAR HEELS on the first day back to work after almost 3 weeks in mostly bedroom shoes!  My feet are killing me still!  AND do not walk out without your lunch!  The cafeteria was having pizza, not an option, so I munched on carrots, and ended up adding goldfish in that I had for the kids' snack.  AND some Hershey's Kisses I keep for them.    For dinner, I had a couple of pieces of bread out of the oven.  Can anyone say carb overload????????

I had lost a pound yesterday am, we'll see if that's still true after yesterday's carb fest.

Off to spy on the competition and say hello to my Donald friends, and then clean a bit and work out!  Can't believe I still have an hour before I have to shower.

HAD TO COME BACK AND POST THIS!  This article was in my email inbox.  I know several of you mentioned struggling with eating out.  Well, read this!
http://www.dailyspark.com/blog.asp?post=the_10_worst_foods_of_2010

YIKES!
Have a GREAT OP DAY MICKEY'S!!!!!!!!!!
Taryn


----------



## maslex

*QOTD: Wednesday, January 5, 2011- Did you watch (or will you if you want to answer tonight), watch Biggest Loser tonight? If you did (or will), what did you do that was healthy during it? *


I always DVR it so I won't be able to watch it until probably tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## jenjolt

Good Morning Team Mickey! Thought I would check in before my morning dvd workout...Today is WATP Walk and Jog, so that will be fun LOL!!!  

DId watch part of the Biggest Loser and even decided to enter myself in to win a free training session, then finished watching the show and wondered what in the world was I thinking LOL!!!

Good luck today staying OP!!!! Finding that making sure I get the veggies in is the hardest part for me, so been doing a lot of that with dinner!!

Keep going until Friday...WE CAN DO IT!! One step at a Time!!!


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

Rose&Mike said:


> OMG--in my dense, oxygen and sleep deprived state I just figured out what you meant. You meant we should slip them some cookies so that we are the biggest losers. Duh. I am not with it tonight!



 at first I felt bad cause you thought you were missing out on something.  Glad you got my corny joke.


GO TEAM MICKEY FOR ALL THE WIN SUBMISSIONS

I agree with taryn and rose you will not be sorry that you measured.  I too wish I would have measured when I started and not half way through.  

I still havent run this morning because I cant find my pants that I swore I washed.  no excuse and now I should get going so I can find them and get running.  I really need to get to work too.

Have a great day....stick to your plans, drink water, and get moving....only 2 more days until our weigh in!


----------



## kathmzh

Whew!  You're not kidding when you say that keeping up with this thread is tough! But worth the effort. Just to check in midweek, I was of to a bit of a slow start, but back on track the last couple of days...I'm doing 45 min. on elliptical, and will try to work in some weights from today on. Missed BL last night, so bummed, but I was exhausted last night.
 I just wanted to share my new favorite meal: lavash bread topped with baby spinach and any other veggies -- I use red onions, slivered carrots, chopped broccoli, peppers...then top with a tiny amount of feta or other cheese. Bake until spinach wilts and bread crisps up. makes four "slices." I am a pizza fanatic, so this helps a bit for me, and gets in lots of veggies too.
 If yo don't like your veggies too crisp, you can pre-saute them a bit in some Pam.


----------



## The Mystery Machine

Well good morning to all. I have had a rough week being sick. Still operating at about 50%. Not good for starting a lifestyle change.


So, I am still sticking with the food journal and that is helping me gather info, calories, my diet, etc... I can at least do that.

I have not exercised yet. I think today, I am going to get on the treadmill. I did not have a fever at all yesterday so I think I am on the mend.

I did buy Stevia for my coffee when I found out how many calories I am putting into it with reg. sugar.  Not great taste but I have got to stop drinking my calories. It is scary to see that I have been drinking close to 1000 calories a day with soda and coffee.


----------



## keenercam

The Mystery Machine said:


> I did buy Stevia for my coffee when I found out how many calories I am putting into it with reg. sugar.  Not great taste but I have got to stop drinking my calories. It is scary to see that I have been drinking close to 1000 calories a day with soda and coffee.



I'm sorry you've been so sick, but glad you are starting to feel better.  I remember when my husband gave up soda, he lost 20 pounds in one month. He'd had no idea how many calories he was drinking every day with his 3 or 4 sodas.  He hasn't done that in years and I think he's kind of sad that when he wants to lose weight there is no "big change" like that he can make to see those results. LOL!  

I just wanted to suggest to all the new participants, like others have said, that even if you can't respond to others' posts, be sure to read as frequently as you can  -- l learn so much and get lots of great ideas (that I jot in my little journal I carry in my purse) for things to eat and exercises/DVDs to try.  So, thank you to everyone who takes the time to post.  

I can't believe we leave for Disney tomorrow night.  I am really excited because I'll get to meet many of the girls I've gotten to know over the years by our participation on the Disney Weddings and Honeymoons forum here on the DIS.  Many of us from the northeast have been getting together several times a year for a couple years, but this weekend, I'll meet many others.  It is going to be so much fun!!!!


----------



## Mysteria

Good morning and congrats Team Mickey in the most WINs!  I will do my best to pick up a measuring tape good for that and start participation for next week.


----------



## Rose&Mike

Good morning everyone! I am .4 from seeing the 130s! I have not seen the 130 since my very early 20s! I might have to lower my maintain a pound--very exciting!

I slept, but the breathing thing is still tough! I am determined to at least walk on the treadmill today. Hoping to run tomorrow and again on Saturday.

DS goes back to school on Friday and they are now calling for snow for about the first 250 miles. Uggh. Not sure what we will do. He is driving his own car, but supposed to be caravanning with a friend. I know once he gets through the mountains he will be fine, but still. Mike comes back tomorrow. It has been a very long week.

Hope everyone has an onplan day today! Remember to keep working on those healthy habits. I am pretty sure the Team competition is based on participation--so every effort counts! Plus think of all those great new habits you are working on!

TTYL!


----------



## disney_mommy

Hello, friends.  I am brand new to the team but so ready to get started.  I'm still reading the back posts, but wanted to go ahead and put myself out there.


----------



## pjstevens

Hi, I'm a new member of Team Mickey!    Just started WW online Thursday.  I too am leaving for Disney real soon (Friday morning).  

I'm friends with Cam (keenercam) and am looking forward to meeting many wonderful friends I've made over the past few years (online).  

Also, hubby and I are participating it the marathon Sunday and hoping, and praying that we cross that finish line and get our Mickey medal!  

There is so much info here, I am a bit overwhelmed, but will do my best to stay connected.


----------



## muppetmom

Oh goodness, I am already behind in my posting!  I have to warn you that I have not been a very frequent poster throughout the years.


Introducing myself:

I am a 48 year old SAHM Mom to kids that are now mostly adults and in college. My oldest S21 is studying to be a paramedic at the local college and is living at home.  My D18 is attending Rice University in Houston (a long way from her Mama!).  Luckily, my yougest S15 is still in high school.  I volunteer for a friend of mine helping her do the books of the company she inherited when her husband passed away.  I am about to look for a job or find somemore volunteering.....

I have an autoimmune disease that was out of control a few years back.  I had to take steroids (and a host of other things).  This caused me to put on weight (not that I was ever really skinny).  I still have good days and bad days with the disease, but more good than bad and way way better than before!

I have been walking on our treadmill more this fall.  Now, I want to walk everyday or at least 5 times a week.  I can go about 2 miles or 30-40 minutes at a time.  there will be no land-speed records for me in this household!


----------



## muppetmom

QOTD 1/4/11 Tuesday
What music really gets you moving? (Can you tell I want some new music for my ipod?)Or just what is your favorite music?

I have to admit that I usually read while I walk.  I love to read silly light romance or chick lit novels.  I have a Kindle and I just prop it up on the treadmill, increase the font size and off I go!
I am sure that I am older than most of you on this thread because I don't even know half the music that has been listed!  I am an aging deadhead.....I listen to Phish, Jefferson Airplane, Elvis Costello, the Talking heads, Bonnie Raitt, the Beatles and Umphreys McGee.

QOTD 1/5/11 Wednesday Did you watch (or will you if you want to answer tonight), watch Biggest Loser tonight? If you did (or will), what did you do that was healthy during it? 
Oops!  I missed most of it!  DH and I were discussing part of our upcoming trip to WDW (in June).  And, we were helping S16 with his math project....compound interest....yuck!


----------



## The Mystery Machine

QOTD is about watching Biggest Loser? 

Well I did watch for about 1 minute. 

I still have not finished the last season. I am sorry to say, I am burnt out on BL right now. I don't like how they changed the format. I felt it was stacked against women. Now that maybe petty but that is just how I feel.

Are they still doing the "new format"?


----------



## tigger813

The Mystery Machine said:


> QOTD is about watching Biggest Loser?
> 
> Well I did watch for about 1 minute.
> 
> I still have not finished the last season. I am sorry to say, I am burnt out on BL right now. I don't like how they changed the format. I felt it was stacked against women. Now that maybe petty but that is just how I feel.
> 
> Are they still doing the "new format"?



They seemed to have changed it a bit and split the groups into two teams, one team being trained by Bob and Jillian and the other team being trained by the 2 new trainers. I don't want to give anything else a way as there is a big twist with that.

1 kid is home and the other will be home in about a half hour and then it's off to do errands and then stop by work to set up for a client tonight at 6. Not the best lunch but I didn't know what I wanted. I had the rest of a loaf of Italian bread in olive oil dipping sauce and then a dish of lite vanilla ice cream with chocolate syrup. I will only have a protein shake for supper tonight since I have to go to work. Having my one glass of diet coke as well.

TTFN


----------



## keenercam

Welcome to all our new Team Mickey members and an extra hug to my workout buddy, Patty, who has been unbelievably patient and supportive of me while I trained for the marathon in 2008, the half-marathon in 2009 and has stuck with me since my injury almost 18 months ago.  

I wanted to share my family's happy news.  Our family is about to grow by one, though only temporarily.  We are becoming the host family for a young man from Haiti who is being sponsored by my son's private Catholic high school so that he could do his senior year in the U.S.  He will join our household next weekend and is expected to stay with us until mid-June.  My quest today is to convince the YMCA to allow us to add him to our family membership so that he can go with Howard, Andrew or me to the Y once in a while.  I am hoping he and Andrew may even start making use of the pools there.  We are all very excited to welcome this young man to our family.


----------



## tigger813

keenercam said:


> Welcome to all our new Team Mickey members and an extra hug to my workout buddy, Patty, who has been unbelievably patient and supportive of me while I trained for the marathon in 2008, the half-marathon in 2009 and has stuck with me since my injury almost 18 months ago.
> 
> I wanted to share my family's happy news.  Our family is about to grow by one, though only temporarily.  We are becoming the host family for a young man from Haiti who is being sponsored by my son's private Catholic high school so that he could do his senior year in the U.S.  He will join our household next weekend.  My quest today is to convince the YMCA to allow us to add him to our family membership so that he can go with Howard, Andrew or me to the Y once in a while.  I am hoping he and Andrew may even start making use of the pools there.  We are all very excited to welcome this young man to our family.



That's wonderful!!!! A local family has adopted a little boy from Haiti and will be bringing home another girl sometime this year. It was so cute hearing him talk about Santa and he had never seen snow before. He was on DD2s soccer team in the fall. 

Hoping the Y comes through for you!

TTFN


----------



## keenercam

Thanks, Tracy! It will be very interesting having two high school seniors in the house at one time.


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

keenercam said:


> I can't believe we leave for Disney tomorrow night.



So exciting cam.  Sounds like a lot of fun meeting up with new and old friends.



Rose&Mike said:


> Good morning everyone! I am .4 from seeing the 130s! I have not seen the 130 since my very early 20s! I might have to lower my maintain a pound--very exciting!



good job rose!!!  I will say a few prayers for this weather.  I cringe when I hear of snow, not only does it wreck my outdoor running, but its a pain in the rear for the office too.  I hope mike makes it home safely and that tom gets to school safe as well.  Thought of you today.  the radio morning show I listen too was talking about the gamecocks and making the usual jokes Im sure tom hears all the time.  



disney_mommy said:


> Hello, friends.  I am brand new to the team but so ready to get started.  I'm still reading the back posts, but wanted to go ahead and put myself out there.



Hi and welcom to our team!!!!!  



pjstevens said:


> Hi, I'm a new member of Team Mickey!    Just started WW online Thursday.  I too am leaving for Disney real soon (Friday morning).
> 
> I'm friends with Cam (keenercam)



welcome to our team.  any friend of cam's is a friend of ours.  Have a great time in disney and good luck with the marathon.



muppetmom said:


> I have been walking on our treadmill more this fall.  Now, I want to walk everyday or at least 5 times a week.  I can go about 2 miles or 30-40 minutes at a time.  there will be no land-speed records for me in this household!



Welcome to our team!  We are not out to set records just to get ourselves moving so I think you are doing just fine.  That is a great goal to set for yourself.



keenercam said:


> I wanted to share my family's happy news.



thats wonderful cam.  a family of our office had adopted 2 children from haiti a number of years ago way before the quakes.  One of the girls got placed with another mom.  She had some major issues both physically and mentally and placing her with a single mom of the same origin helped her.  The family has 2 kids of their own and 2 others adopted from china.  The girl from haiti is now a senior in high school, she is so beautiful, and loved so much.  I bet your student will be so appreciate of anything you will do for him.  God bless you for giving him such a wonderful opportunity.


----------



## swissfamilyrobinson

Hey y'all! My name is Tammy and I am new to Team Mickey (just joined yesterday)! I'm so glad to be a part of this. I hang out alot on the Budget Board and had no idea what all the W.I.S.H. board had to offer! This is perfect for me for the new year, and I think it will be very motivating.

I'm a Lifetime WW member, but have fallen off the wagon (about 20 pounds over goal). I don't really want to go back to the meetings and pay my $13, so this seems perfect - I KNOW what to do, just need to do it! Ironically, about 15 of these pounds came from the Quick Service Dining Plan on two of our four visits to WDW last year. Ridiculous!!! You'd think, with all that walking, that you'd lose weight, but not I!!!

Anyway, it's nice to be here, and I'm going to try my best to catch up and see what all's going on - it's kind of overwhelming and confusing - but I think it's going to be good!!!


----------



## HappyMatt

*QOTD 1/5/11 Wednesday Did you watch (or will you if you want to answer tonight), watch Biggest Loser tonight? If you did (or will), what did you do that was healthy during it? *

We TiVoed it.  We have not watched it yet.  We will watch it when we are in the mood.

What will I probably do that is healthy while I watch?  Not eating while I watch.  I used to just plop down on the couch with potato chips, pop corn, sweet stuff.  Since the diet started, my wife and I have quit the snacking during tv time.  After dinner we stick with water or maybe fruit if we get hungry.


----------



## Connie96

Disneywedding2010 said:


> I'm going to have my trainer measure me next week (if I can get in to see him). Can I send you the measurements then?



Send in your measurements whenever you get them and I'll add you to the list.



Rose&Mike said:


> I think you can start WIN at anytime, Connie just might do some kind of math thingy when calculating the percentages in order to account for one less week.  You can always send her a pm to double check.



The only pro-rating that I do is if someone misses a round - like if you sent in a number on 1/1, skipped 1/28, and sent in a number on 2/25. That loss would be divided by 2 over the two rounds so your 8 week loss wouldn't compete against everyone else's 4 week losses.

If you're just late sending in a number, the next round will still compute as though you had send it in on time.

If that confuses anyone more than it helps, no need to worry about it. If you're hyper competitive, you will likely get your numbers in on time, every time. If you're not, well then let's just make sure we keep up with your numbers so you can see your progress regardless of whether you measure on the assigned day.


----------



## WeLoveLilo05

I find that I do great when I am home in terms of sticking to my diet and not eating the bigger carb items, but Saturday we are having joint birthday parties for my DD and my cousin and pizza is on the menu....LOVE ME SOME PIZZA, I don't think I could pass it up, ugh what to do, and cake?!? gonna be tough!
What to do? help


----------



## Stinasmom

WeLoveLilo05 said:


> I find that I do great when I am home in terms of sticking to my diet and not eating the bigger carb items, but Saturday we are having joint birthday parties for my DD and my cousin and pizza is on the menu....LOVE ME SOME PIZZA, I don't think I could pass it up, ugh what to do, and cake?!? gonna be tough!
> What to do? help



I would make sure I exercised that morning. 
Drink lots of water.
At the party, be really active and helpful - cut the cake, pass it out, make sure everyone has plates and napkins for their pizza, keep busy!

Do have some pizza but limit the portion. Eat slowly, drink water, and then share the rest of yours with one of your kids! Same with the cake. Try it but share your slice with someone. 

The  again be busy. Be the one to help clean up and get presents ready. (or whatever other activities are coming up). 

If your still hungry after the party, you can go back to your more healthy options.

Hope that helps!

Marcy

PS - Happy Birthday to your DD!


----------



## Disneywedding2010

Okay, my last Dr Pepper was on NYE. I've not had one sense. The funny thing is I have no desire for it and I have 3 twelve packs in my garage. However, I woke up this morning with a splitting headache. I think my body was having a caffeine withdrawl . Let's just hope that was a one time thing and doesn't occur every day.


----------



## Disneywedding2010

WeLoveLilo05 said:


> I find that I do great when I am home in terms of sticking to my diet and not eating the bigger carb items, but Saturday we are having joint birthday parties for my DD and my cousin and pizza is on the menu....LOVE ME SOME PIZZA, I don't think I could pass it up, ugh what to do, and cake?!? gonna be tough!
> What to do? help



My first thought is to eat something healthy before you get there. That way when you get there (hopefully) you'll still be full and won't want to eat anything.

Drink lots of water (keeps you from eating just to eat because it gives you that full feeling) and exercise that morning.


----------



## keenercam

I usually find that if  I am helping with a baby or helping manage the young children, I am too busy to eat.  AND I am having a great time doing it.    Happy birthday to your DD!


----------



## kinntj

keenercam said:


> I can't believe we leave for Disney tomorrow night.  I am really excited because I'll get to meet many of the girls I've gotten to know over the years by our participation on the Disney Weddings and Honeymoons forum here on the DIS.  Many of us from the northeast have been getting together several times a year for a couple years, but this weekend, I'll meet many others.  It is going to be so much fun!!!!



Have a great time!



The Mystery Machine said:


> Well good morning to all. I have had a rough week being sick. Still operating at about 50%. Not good for starting a lifestyle change.
> 
> 
> So, I am still sticking with the food journal and that is helping me gather info, calories, my diet, etc... I can at least do that.
> 
> I have not exercised yet. I think today, I am going to get on the treadmill. I did not have a fever at all yesterday so I think I am on the mend.
> 
> I did buy Stevia for my coffee when I found out how many calories I am putting into it with reg. sugar.  Not great taste but I have got to stop drinking my calories. It is scary to see that I have been drinking close to 1000 calories a day with soda and coffee.



You can be my fellow sickmate.  I've been sick before New Years and I have a feeling this will be a 2 week deal.  Take care of yourself!  I'm making sure I get plenty of water, veggies and TONS of rest.  



Rose&Mike said:


> Good morning everyone! I am .4 from seeing the 130s! I have not seen the 130 since my very early 20s! I might have to lower my maintain a pound--very exciting!
> 
> I slept, but the breathing thing is still tough! I am determined to at least walk on the treadmill today. Hoping to run tomorrow and again on Saturday.
> 
> Hope everyone has an onplan day today! Remember to keep working on those healthy habits. I am pretty sure the Team competition is based on participation--so every effort counts! Plus think of all those great new habits you are working on!
> 
> TTYL!



How exciting for you to be close to the next 10's #'s!!!  I so need to get a digital scale to get more detailed weigh in's.  It's really hard to get a reading right now on the one we have, but at least I have an idea if I've lost or not.  Recommend any?



disney_mommy said:


> Hello, friends.  I am brand new to the team but so ready to get started.  I'm still reading the back posts, but wanted to go ahead and put myself out there.



Welcome!  Lot's of posts to go through, but only do as much as you can.  Once I'm feeling better I hope to be a lot more active.



swissfamilyrobinson said:


> Hey y'all! My name is Tammy and I am new to Team Mickey (just joined yesterday)! I'm so glad to be a part of this. I hang out alot on the Budget Board and had no idea what all the W.I.S.H. board had to offer! This is perfect for me for the new year, and I think it will be very motivating.
> 
> I'm a Lifetime WW member, but have fallen off the wagon (about 20 pounds over goal). I don't really want to go back to the meetings and pay my $13, so this seems perfect - I KNOW what to do, just need to do it! Ironically, about 15 of these pounds came from the Quick Service Dining Plan on two of our four visits to WDW last year. Ridiculous!!! You'd think, with all that walking, that you'd lose weight, but not I!!!



Welcome from another Tammy!  I love the budget board, but around the holidays it's more about spending, so I tend to gravitate elsewhere.  I also was was successful on WW and then put weight on.  My thought process was to do this on my own and to stop throwing money at the next best book and diet savior.  In the end I end up miserable and they end up rich.  It's all about calories in and calories used up and needed to live.  So right now I'm finding the right balance for me to lose at a decent rate and remain sane.  

I hope you lost that 20 lbs the fun way with this challenge!


----------



## kinntj

WeLoveLilo05 said:


> I find that I do great when I am home in terms of sticking to my diet and not eating the bigger carb items, but Saturday we are having joint birthday parties for my DD and my cousin and pizza is on the menu....LOVE ME SOME PIZZA, I don't think I could pass it up, ugh what to do, and cake?!? gonna be tough!
> What to do? help



You already got some great advice and I have nothing to add on that note.  I hope your daughter has a wonderful birthday!  Don't focus on the food so much, as the people around you.  Enjoy yourself.


----------



## kinntj

HappyMatt said:


> *QOTD 1/5/11 Wednesday Did you watch (or will you if you want to answer tonight), watch Biggest Loser tonight? If you did (or will), what did you do that was healthy during it? *
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I watched BL last night and I drank water during it.  That was about the healthiest thing I could do, as my coughing decided to act up closer to bedtime.
Click to expand...


----------



## WeLoveLilo05

Thanks everyone for the advice and birthday wishes for DD.

Sat is the family party with my cousin..in a week, instead of having a big party with the kids at school, we are taking her to the American Girl Place in NYC to pick out a doll and to the cafe where they serve cinnamon buns when you first sit down oy! I set myself up for these things lol.


----------



## Rose&Mike

WeLoveLilo05 said:


> Thanks everyone for the advice and birthday wishes for DD.
> 
> Sat is the family party with my cousin..in a week, instead of having a big party with the kids at school, we are taking her to the American Girl Place in NYC to pick out a doll and to the cafe where they serve cinnamon buns when you first sit down oy! I set myself up for these things lol.



Here's what I keep telling myself when stuff like this comes up--a little tastes great and a lot just makes my feel sick! Think about the sugar crash from the buns and how it will sit in your stomach if you eat too many. But little would be just right! And do they serve tea? I have been drinking lots of warm tea lately! Have a great time!

Cam--very exciting about the exchange student!

Tom and I are making cookies today--the pb ones with the Hershey's kisses. We usually do it over Christmas, but didn't get to it. Then we were going to do it for New Year's, didn't happen. He's going back to school tomorrow afternoon, so he will be able to take them with him.


----------



## WeLoveLilo05

Rose&Mike said:


> Here's what I keep telling myself when stuff like this comes up--a little tastes great and a lot just makes my feel sick! Think about the sugar crash from the buns and how it will sit in your stomach if you eat too many. But little would be just right!* And do they serve tea? I have been drinking lots of warm tea lately! Have a great time!*
> 
> Cam--very exciting about the exchange student!
> 
> Tom and I are making cookies today--the pb ones with the Hershey's kisses. We usually do it over Christmas, but didn't get to it. Then we were going to do it for New Year's, didn't happen. He's going back to school tomorrow afternoon, so he will be able to take them with him.



Yes! I am a huge tea drinker, usually 3-4 huge cups a day; black. But their "signature drink" (lol) is pink lemonade (more sugar) and if I remember correctly from last time it was AWESOME LoL.


----------



## WeLoveLilo05

Has anyone watched that show on MTV called "I Used to Be Fat" (crappy title, I know)? I believe its on tonight at either 9 or 10 eastern time.  Last week was the premiere, the girl lost 90lbs I think(?) it was from like May-September. She looked great at the end! If you have nothing to do tonight, check it out, its very inspiring.


----------



## DaisyJaneDisney

Hope you're all having a good day!

I've stayed on plan today--well, maybe just a teeny weeny point over.  I exercised for 30 minutes.  And I did everything else on my 'do to' list.  

All in all a good day!

Sending you all good wishes.  Leaving for Disney two weeks from tomorrow...


----------



## mikamah

Just popping over to say hi and Congrats to Team Mickey for having more WIN participants that team Donald!!  Way to go!!!

Keep up the great work!!!   I love what Taryn posted about not getting frustrated with the size of the thread.  I think I'll copy and paste it to the donald. i'm sure she won't mind.


----------



## tggrrstarr

Welcome to all our newbies! 

Cam-First, have a great trip!  Make sure you report on the weather, I hope it stays nice. 
It took me a few minutes, but I was able to figure out multi quoting on the iPad. You have to use your select feature to get where you want. I highlight my paragraph, then I can get past it. I just don't delete it. Hope this helps

I didn't get to the gym today before work, but I used my BL game for Kinect. My Benihana birthday dinner is tomorrow, so I will be working my butt off on the Treadmill tomorrow AM. Plus more BL Kinect just to be safe!  My dinner is gonna be 46 calories less than my daily allotment  At least it will be free!  

I am gonna try the kindle feature on the TM tomorrow for the first time. Or download a movie, not sure yet. Hope the iPad doesn't fall off!

My food is really on track this week but my weight went up a tiny bit. I think it might be from a sudden decline in water an increase of diet soda on Monday and Tuesday. I am right back on track today on water and have had very little soda. I usually balance the two pretty good but I just went crazy I guess. Could also be TOM.  I hope that it doesn't affect my weigh in too bad on Friday.


----------



## flipflopmom

The Mystery Machine said:


> Well good morning to all. I have had a rough week being sick. Still operating at about 50%. Not good for starting a lifestyle change.


Well, it some ways it can be.  You're not feeling great enough to care.  I lost 16 pounds the first month I started my weight loss journey, and most of that was due to stopping drinking my calories - soft drinks, flavored creamers, etc.  I love unsweetened tea and black coffee now!  I can't give up my caffeine!!  Since you are not working out, try to be more mindful of your calories!



keenercam said:


> I can't believe we leave for Disney tomorrow night.  I am really excited because I'll get to meet many of the girls I've gotten to know over the years by our participation on the Disney Weddings and Honeymoons forum here on the DIS.


ENJOY!!!!!!!! I HOPE YOU have a BLAST!!!!!



Mysteria said:


> Good morning and congrats Team Mickey in the most WINs!  I will do my best to pick up a measuring tape good for that and start participation for next week.


You do that!  And, you have the cutest puppy!!!!  I just smile every time I see your signature!



Rose&Mike said:


> Good morning everyone! I am .4 from seeing the 130s!  I might have to lower my maintain a pound--very exciting!  DS goes back to school on Friday and they are now calling for snow for about the first 250 miles. Uggh. Not sure what we will do. He is driving his own car, but supposed to be caravanning with a friend. I know once he gets through the mountains he will be fine, but still. Mike comes back tomorrow. It has been a very long week.


WOW ROSE!!!!! YOU passed me like a lightening bolt!! Of course, if I had your committment to exercise  I am SO PROUD OF YOU!!!!!  Don't know the exact route he takes, but we've only got a 30% chance here in our mtns. Friday.  I know you will be glad to have Mike home!   Will he get there before Tom leaves?  And sooo glad you got your cookies made, and are sending them south!



disney_mommy said:


> Hello, friends.  I am brand new to the team but so ready to get started.  I'm still reading the back posts, but wanted to go ahead and put myself out there.


Welcome fellow Virginian! So glad to have someone else on here from the Commonwealth!  I love your license plate



pjstevens said:


> Hi, I'm a new member of Team Mickey!  Just started WW online Thursday.  I too am leaving for Disney real soon (Friday morning).   I'm friends with Cam (keenercam) and am looking forward to meeting many wonderful friends I've made over the past few years (online).


Just start where you are, trying to start from scratch will overwhelm you!!!  You are very lucky to have Mrs. Cam as a friend, she's one of a kind!   You guys will have a BLAST!!!!!  



muppetmom said:


> Oh goodness, I am already behind in my posting!  I have to warn you that I have not been a very frequent poster throughout the years.I have an autoimmune disease that was out of control a few years back.  I had to take steroids (and a host of other things).  This caused me to put on weight (not that I was ever really skinny).  I still have good days and bad days with the disease, but more good than bad and way way better than before!


So glad that things seem to be getting better for you with your disease!  Steroids can really pack the pounds on!



muppetmom said:


> QOTD 1/4/11 Tuesday
> What music really gets you moving? (Can you tell I want some new music for my ipod?)Or just what is your favorite music? I have to admit that I usually read while I walk.  I love to read silly light romance or chick lit novels.  I have a Kindle and I just prop it up on the treadmill, increase the font size and off I go!


I would be sick!  I can't read and drive, I can't begin to imagine walking and reading.  I love silly light romance books!  I don't feel compelled to stay up all night to finish them!



keenercam said:


> I wanted to share my family's happy news.  Our family is about to grow by one, though only temporarily.  We are becoming the host family for a young man from Haiti who is being sponsored by my son's private Catholic high school so that he could do his senior year in the U.S.


How exciting, and what a wonderful opportunity for your family!!!!!!



mommyof2Pirates said:


> Thought of you today.  the radio morning show I listen too was talking about the gamecocks and making the usual jokes Im sure tom hears all the time.


Isn't it funny how we think of each other all the time.  There was a shirt at HHI that was pretty crude about Spurrier being the second half of the school mascot.  I immediately thought of Rose, too!  Not that I think she is that, but.. oh well. You know what I mean!



swissfamilyrobinson said:


> Hey y'all! My name is Tammy and I am new to Team Mickey (just joined yesterday)! I'm so glad to be a part of this.  I KNOW what to do, just need to do it! Ironically, about 15 of these pounds came from the Quick Service Dining Plan on two of our four visits to WDW last year.


Gotcha' beat.  I gained 12 pounds in one week at WDW last summer!   Yes, some of it was bloating my body does after riding on long car trips, but I totally understand how that can happen!  WELCOME!!!!!!



HappyMatt said:


> What will I probably do that is healthy while I watch?  Not eating while I watch.  I used to just plop down on the couch with potato chips, pop corn, sweet stuff.  Since the diet started, my wife and I have quit the snacking during tv time.  After dinner we stick with water or maybe fruit if we get hungry.


That is a great accomplishment!!!!!!!!!!  Be proud!



Connie96 said:


> The only pro-rating that I do is if someone misses a round - like if you sent in a number on 1/1, skipped 1/28, and sent in a number on 2/25. That loss would be divided by 2 over the two rounds so your 8 week loss wouldn't compete against everyone else's 4 week losses.


Anyone else's head spinning?   I am sooo not a math person!



WeLoveLilo05 said:


> I find that I do great when I am home in terms of sticking to my diet and not eating the bigger carb items, but Saturday we are having joint birthday parties for my DD and my cousin and pizza is on the menu....


You got great advice - work out before so you can have the mindset (I just did all that work and I'm not going to waste it), drink TONS of water, go ahead and have a SMALL slice if it's calling you to the point of distraction, AND SHARE IT!  I tend to eat a healthy meal BEFORE I go to those things so I'm not lying when I say "No, thanks, I'm not hungry."



Disneywedding2010 said:


> Okay, my last Dr Pepper was on NYE. I've not had one sense. The funny thing is I have no desire for it and I have 3 twelve packs in my garage.


GREAT JOB!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  I can't take caffeine withdrawal headaches. If you are really trying to get away from it all together, try to stay tough.  Otherwise, unsweetened ice tea is a nice alternative!



kinntj said:


> Yes, I watched BL last night and I drank water during it.  That was about the healthiest thing I could do, as my coughing decided to act up closer to bedtime.


So sorry!  That's the worst feeling, coughing and not being able to stop it!!!! A small spoon of pure, raw, honey usually helps me get over those fits that won't stop!



WeLoveLilo05 said:


> Sat is the family party with my cousin..in a week, instead of having a big party with the kids at school, we are taking her to the American Girl Place in NYC to pick out a doll and to the cafe where they serve cinnamon buns when you first sit down oy! I set myself up for these things lol.


What a WONDERFUL birthday!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



WeLoveLilo05 said:


> Has anyone watched that show on MTV called "I Used to Be Fat" (crappy title, I know)? I believe its on tonight at either 9 or 10 eastern time.  Last week was the premiere, the girl lost 90lbs I think(?) it was from like May-September. She looked great at the end! If you have nothing to do tonight, check it out, its very inspiring.


Sounds like a motivating show!



DaisyJaneDisney said:


> I've stayed on plan today--well, maybe just a teeny weeny point over.  I exercised for 30 minutes.  And I did everything else on my 'do to' list.


GREAT JOB!!!!!!!!!!!!  That's a great feeling!



mikamah said:


> I love what Taryn posted about not getting frustrated with the size of the thread.  I think I'll copy and paste it to the donald. i'm sure she won't mind.


Well, gee, since you just congratulated us, how can I be rude and say "don't encourage the competition?" 



tggrrstarr said:


> My Benihana birthday dinner is tomorrow, so I will be working my butt off on the Treadmill tomorrow AM. Plus more BL Kinect just to be safe!  My dinner is gonna be 46 calories less than my daily allotment  At least it will be free!  My food is really on track this week but my weight went up a tiny bit. I think it might be from a sudden decline in water an increase of diet soda on Monday and Tuesday. I am right back on track today on water and have had very little soda. I usually balance the two pretty good but I just went crazy I guess. Could also be TOM.  I hope that it doesn't affect my weigh in too bad on Friday.


TOM wreaks havoc on me, but the soda could be doing it, too!  I remember going to the Outback website AFTER I had eaten my usual feast there, not long after I started my weight loss journey, and cried.  I could NOT BELIEVE how many calories were in one meal!!!!!!!!


----------



## flipflopmom

Well, I was killing time while my chicken was marinating.  I was trying to wait and cook dinner when DH said he was on his way home, he has a 45 minute drive.  But since it's almost 7 and I haven't heard from him, I'm going to go ahead and get going.  Poor guy, he got to work at 5 this am!  14 hours so far, plus 1.5 hours commuting!

Anyone else have these issues?  Trying to balance family dinner time with not eating too late?????


----------



## Rose&Mike

Taryn--I LOVE that t-shirt! We saw one last fall. We decided Mike was too old to wear one though! I could never think of a polite way to describe it! We saw a t-shirt in Florida that was one of my all time favorites--"Scam Newton". No, I do not have any hard feelings over the SEC championship overcelebrating fiasco!!!!!

I burned one pan of cookies--well almost burned. And I ate too much today, but I'm hoping that means that since I'm hungry that I am going to start feeling better! Mike is leaving very early in the morning to come home. Tom is going to leave to go back to school when Mike gets home. He wants to see him for a minute or so. There is like a 4 hour period over the next 4 days where they are not calling for snow in the mountains Tom drives through, so he's going tomorrow. He was relieved that we told him to go early, cause it was snowing last time he drove and he said it wore him out!

I did 30 minutes on the treadmill today--walking. I am planning on running tomorrow even if it's only a couple of miles. This week is starting to get to me and my stress level is off the charts. I need to get that back under control!

Anyone going to WDW this weekend, whether you are running or not--have a fabulous time! And if you are running--have an amazing race!!!!

TTYL!


----------



## Merryweather27

tigger813 said:


> Hey, one of our own is trying to get me off plan!!!!! DisneyDaisy, no fair selling me girl scout cookies the first week of the challenge!!!!!
> 
> All right Mickeys!!!!! Let's get focused!!!!



Uh-oh, it's Girl Scout cookie time already?   Guess it's a good thing that none of my younger cousins are scouts anymore!



Disneywedding2010 said:


> ETA: My fiance just asked, "So were WE under our calorie count today or what?"  (as he's rubbing his full stomach)
> 
> "Um, I didn't know that you were trying to lose weight."
> 
> (In his best girlie voice)
> 
> "Yes, (turns to the side) I have to lose weight. Does my butt look big from this angle?"
> 
> I about spit the water I had in mouth out onto my laptop.



  Your fiance is too funny!  Glad that you have found someone who can make you smile after the trials you've been through.



disneymom2one said:


> Our favorite tv show is "The Big Bang Theory"



"Big Bang Theory" is great!  I still can't get over the fact that the actress who plays Amy Farrah-Fowler was Blossom back in the day!  And that she actually has a PhD in neuroscience!




flipflopmom said:


> HAD TO COME BACK AND POST THIS!  This article was in my email inbox.  I know several of you mentioned struggling with eating out.  Well, read this!
> http://www.dailyspark.com/blog.asp?post=the_10_worst_foods_of_2010



OMG!  I saw that, too.  Every time I hear about that Double Down sandwich, it just makes my stomach flip.  Blech!  The fried lasagna at Olive Garden did look kinda good though...



WeLoveLilo05 said:


> Has anyone watched that show on MTV called "I Used to Be Fat" (crappy title, I know)? I believe its on tonight at either 9 or 10 eastern time.  Last week was the premiere, the girl lost 90lbs I think(?) it was from like May-September. She looked great at the end! If you have nothing to do tonight, check it out, its very inspiring.



90 pounds in five months?  Yikes!  Did they discuss how she did it?  That's not exactly a healthy rate of loss.




swissfamilyrobinson said:


> Ironically, about 15 of these pounds came from the Quick Service Dining Plan on two of our four visits to WDW last year. Ridiculous!!! You'd think, with all that walking, that you'd lose weight, but not I!!!





flipflopmom said:


> Gotcha' beat.  I gained 12 pounds in one week at WDW last summer!   Yes, some of it was bloating my body does after riding on long car trips, but I totally understand how that can happen!  WELCOME!!!!!!



I have totally been there!  I had been dieting a couple months before my first trip to Disney, and had lost 11 pounds so far.  When I got back, I was RIGHT where I had started!  11 pounds in a week!  
It almost made me consider it a weird sort of victory when I went back in 2009, during a "who cares if I'm fat?" phase when I hadn't been trying to lose weight, and came back from the end of the trip weighing the same as when I left. 




tigger813 said:


> QOTD Tuesday, January 4, 2011-What music really gets you moving? (Can you tell I want some new music for my ipod?)Or just what is your favorite music?



I'm a rock-and-roll girl, mainly...anything from Led Zeppelin to Disturbed.




tigger813 said:


> QOTD: Wednesday, January 5, 2011- Did you watch (or will you if you want to answer tonight), watch Biggest Loser tonight? If you did (or will), what did you do that was healthy during it?
> 
> For those that don't watch BL, what's your favorite tv show?
> 
> You are welcome to answer both questions!!!!!



Never really watched the show more than a couple minutes at a time while flipping channels.  It has a vibe of "hey, let's exploit the fatties for entertainment" that just bugs me.  Of my coworkers, the ones who LOVE it and discuss every little bit of it together...well, they're all thin.  So, it just kinda bothers me.

As for TV shows that I like, anything sci-fi or with smart writing will catch my interest.  My two all-time favorites have been off the air for years - Firefly and Bablyon 5.  Still running shows I like are Big Bang Theory, How I Met Your Mother, Doctor Who, Torchwood...I'm sure there's more I can't think of right now.



Connie96 said:


> And, those of you who meant to participate, but forgot or just lost track of time… IT’S NOT TOO LATE! Whether it’s a “WIN week” or not, please feel free to join in any time.
> _
> Our next WIN! measure-in will be Friday, January 28._



Yay!  I finally gave up on finding our tape measure around the house and just printed one off from SparkPeople!  Now I just have to actually go and measure.

I am on a roll with the exercise!  I saw another thread here on the WISH boards that is a "walking to Disney" challenge - basically you add up each day's walk/run/bike, aiming for the number of miles between your home and WDW (or DL, I guess).  I am at just over 5 miles so far!

Nicole


----------



## my3princes

*QOTD: Wednesday, January 5, 2011- Did you watch (or will you if you want to answer tonight), watch Biggest Loser tonight? If you did (or will), what did you do that was healthy during it? *

I watched the second half as I was working the first half   I found Bob advice to be profound.  Take your weight loss in small increments.  The largest guy kept saying that he still had to lose his Dad (300 lbs).  He said it over and over.  Bob told him to stop thinking that way and just take it week by week, focus on smaller goals.


Weight Watchers this week focused on tracking.  The importance of writing everything down because it works, it keeps it real, it lets you know not only what you've eaten, but how much you still need to eat in a day.  It was amazing how many of us are having lots of points left in the evening that we have to use up for optimum weight loss.


----------



## KSH

Hi Team!

Today is one of those days I have to just read and not reply...boot camp started back this morning, it was my first day back at work, and I am exhausted!! And I need to get up at 5:15 and start all over!  So congrats to everyone who is doing well, hope all of you who are sick feel better (seems like there are several under the weather!), and to everyone heading to Orlando have a great time!

QOTD: Wednesday, January 5, 2011- Did you watch (or will you if you want to answer tonight), watch Biggest Loser tonight? If you did (or will), what did you do that was healthy during it? 

I did watch it!! Biggest Loser is one of my favorite shows.  I like the twists so far this time, and already love the contestants.  Since I had already exercised I took the time to write down some rewards for milestones I am planning to reach this spring!  And I did have a treat during the show, but logged every point.  I have never done that before so I think that is progress.

Have a great day tomorrow!

Karen


----------



## tigger813

Merryweather27- Are you on the thread about Dr. Who? DH posted something last night. We have a family from church that are huge Dr. Who and Torchwood fans like us! So excited that there will be Torchwood in the US with John Barrowman next summer! I bought DH a Tardis t-shirt for Christmas this year. DSIL bought us a Tardis ice cream bucket that we put lights on at Christmas. Never used it as an ice bucket, just a display piece! Both of our girls love Dr. WHo as well!

I feel like I've been away for a week and it's only been 8 hours since I last posted! I guess that really means I'm addicted!

I've been so busy today! This afternoon DD1 and I dropped DD2 off at her playdate and then stopped at KFC to get DD1 a mashed potato bowl for lunch. Then we went to Movie Stop to sell them some old movies! If we took the cash for the movies we would've gotten $28 but by taking credit we got $68 credit so we bought Beezus and Ramona, The Twelve Dogs of Christmas, When Harry Met Sally and THe Boys: The story of The SHerman Bros for DH. Then we ran to the spa so I could drop off my stones and set up for my client tonight. Then we ran home for a few minutes. Next DD1 stayed here and did her homework while I picked up DD2 and took her to dancing We then ran home so I could make a protein shake and then I ran to work. My co-worker gave me a purple snuggie for Christmas! It's full of static electricity! I'm wearing it now while I'm typing. Not bad. We 've never had one before. We're watching Ghosthunters and DH is browsing the boards on his end.

DD2 will be dancing to Zipadeedoodah for her recital number. THe costume is adorable as usual!

DH and I had some Baked Lay's Sour Cream and Onion chips for a snack and I'm having a Fuji Apple Pear SoBe water. Quite tasty!

Starting to get a headache so I think I'm going to get off for the night. Got another busy day tomorrow, 2 clients and then I have to visit the school dept to pay for full day kindergarten for the month. Apparently the money was due today but I never got notification. Luckily I asked another mom about it.

Got my first weigh in. DH and I have to fiddle around with the spreadsheet as the numbers aren't calculating except for mine.  Could be from converting it so I could use on my computer. We'll figure that out tomorrow! I'm too wiped to deal with it tonight. Hopefully I can get up and do the BL Power Walk in the morning. It's a day off from the EASA2 though I could make a workout and do that. Maybe I will do that and another workout in the afternoon or evening. Hoping I don't have to go out tomorrow night!

OK, done rambling!

TTFN


----------



## HappyMatt

I'm sorry, but I just have to brag about how wonderful my wife (TimonTracy on Team Donald) has been at cooking healthy dinners.  She has gone above and beyond to find new, delicious and healthy recipes.  Tonight she made Tilapia Oregano with parmesan roasted cauliflower on the side and a small spinach salad with light italian dressing.  It was fantastic!  I am truly a lucky man.

There is one problem my wife is having with the new diet, she can't stand the taste of vegetables.  She likes to say if they aren't covered in cheese she wants nothing to do with them.  Does anybody have a suggestion for a good vegetable recipe?  I like them steamed, but she needs a little more flavor than that provides.  

Thanks in advance for any advice.


----------



## cclovesdis

flipflopmom said:


> I aim to please!!!!!  And missy, you need to get your hiney OP.  We can't let those Quackers over there get us this week.  I've got a voodoo TOM doll that I am poking pins in for you!  Get you some carrots, and stress eat on those.  By the time you are finished crunching, the stress will be gone.  Imagine each bite being a stressor that you are chomping away!!!  AND GET THEE TO THE GYM!



Victory again!  I really needed that. Thank you! 

Unfortunately, today wasn't OP either, but thanks to you and *Rose*, I am going to the gym tomorrow. My goal is 20 minutes. Realistically, that's all the time I have because I have to baby-sit tomorrow. But, it's more than I've done all week. I'm winded just walking from my car to the door to my office. I need to get in cardio!!!!!!!

*Cam*: Enjoy your trip!  And, thank you for hosting an exchange student. He couldn't have been placed with a better family! 



Rose&Mike said:


> Good morning everyone! I am .4 from seeing the 130s! I have not seen the 130 since my very early 20s! I might have to lower my maintain a pound--very exciting!



 Here's to losing! 

Have a great night. I will be OP tomorrow. I promise!

CC


----------



## Disney Yooper

1/4 QOTD:
My favorite is rock & roll with a dance beat.  I also enjoy country at times.  Anything that makes you want to get up & get moving.  

1/5 QOTD: 
I watched the weigh in for Biggest Loser.  It doesn't give me much motivation at the beginning of the season.  It is usually the last 3 or 4 episodes that do the most for me.


----------



## Rose&Mike

HappyMatt said:


> I'm sorry, but I just have to brag about how wonderful my wife (TimonTracy on Team Donald) has been at cooking healthy dinners.  She has gone above and beyond to find new, delicious and healthy recipes.  Tonight she made Tilapia Oregano with parmesan roasted cauliflower on the side and a small spinach salad with light italian dressing.  It was fantastic!  I am truly a lucky man.
> 
> There is one problem my wife is having with the new diet, she can't stand the taste of vegetables.  She likes to say if they aren't covered in cheese she wants nothing to do with them.  Does anybody have a suggestion for a good vegetable recipe?  I like them steamed, but she needs a little more flavor than that provides.
> 
> Thanks in advance for any advice.


Try roasting vegetables. It's really easy and it brings out the flavor. You can roast just about any vegetables with just a little olive oil. You can add sea salt or not. Butternut squash is DELICIOUS roasted. Yum! Try a google search for how to roast vegetables to get some ideas.

Another idea is carmelizing onions. OMG so good. And you can do it with just a little bit of olive oil--you don't have to do it with butter like so many recipes call for. I have made pizza with carmelized onions, goat cheese and apples. It is to die for. 

You can roast a huge pan of vegetables on Sunday and eat them in several different recipes over the next couple of days. Again, google it. There are tons of ideas.

Hope this helps--I'm a vegetarian by the way, so let me know if you have any other questions. I would not say I am an expert, but there are lots of great veggie recipes. You just have to experiment a little!


----------



## Princess Nancy

I feel crummy today. I just want to curl up and crawl in bed. Three kids doing homework won't allow me that luxury. I am still going to give the Wii Fit a go tonight, or maybe hit the treadmill. Would I be better served to just get to it first thing tomorrow? Maybe I'll do wii tonight and treadmill in the AM. 

I am going down on the Wii in weight and BMI. Even if I do not use the Wii to exercise I love the charts etc.


----------



## ScubaD

I did watch it for the very first time.  Mostly I wanted to watch how the former Olympic Gold and Bronze medalist, Rulon Gardner, would handle the situation.

I was blown away with the show.  I am used to competitors just ripping others to get ahead and it was a pleasure to see everyone bond and help each other.  They were truly saddened to have to vote Ana off the show.

Good show.  Wish I had eight hours a day to work out.  I would love to lose 41 pounds in the first week.

Dave


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

Disneywedding2010 said:


> Okay, my last Dr Pepper was on NYE. I've not had one sense. The funny thing is I have no desire for it and I have 3 twelve packs in my garage.



today I broke down and got a diet coke and it actually didnt even taste good anymore.  Its amazing how addicted we get to things and then after you get off of it you realize it wasnt even that good in the first place.



WeLoveLilo05 said:


> Has anyone watched that show on MTV called "I Used to Be Fat" (crappy title, I know)?



I watched that the other night.  very inspiring.  Actually CC if your reading this I thought of you.  This girl had so many issues with her mom and her weight loss.  You should try to watch it on mtv.com if you can it was really inspiring.



flipflopmom said:


> Anyone else have these issues?  Trying to balance family dinner time with not eating too late?????



story of my life girl.  I think this is why I have fallen into such trouble since having kids.  Mike and I both work.  leave around 7am most mornings and get home with the kids around 6.  the kids are starving we are starving so I always went for the quickest and easiest things.  I find that when I prepare ahead and plan what I am making that it helps.  I also try to find good meals that I can put together and have finished within a half hour but most nights we dont eat until 7.  I havent really gotten good at the whole balancing thing yet.  I dont know if I ever will.





Rose&Mike said:


> Tom is going to leave to go back to school when Mike gets home. He wants to see him for a minute or so. There is like a 4 hour period over the next 4 days where they are not calling for snow in the mountains Tom drives through, so he's going tomorrow. He was relieved that we told him to go early, cause it was snowing last time he drove and he said it wore him out!



thats a good idea.  I know you will miss the extra days with tom but at least he will get there safe and not have to worry about the snow.  Glad you are feeling better and got on the TM today.  I bet that made you feel better too.



HappyMatt said:


> I'm sorry, but I just have to brag about how wonderful my wife (TimonTracy on Team Donald) has been at cooking healthy dinners.



what a women! and how nice of you to recognize her for the hard work she is doing.  I am not a veggie lover at all but one thing I tried and loved is baking asparagus drizzled with a small amount of olive oil and garlic in the oven.  It was yummy.  



cclovesdis said:


> I promise!
> CC



cant go back on your promise now.  think of us every time you start to sway off plan.  you can do it CC!!!!!




Rose&Mike said:


> Another idea is carmelizing onions. OMG so good. And you can do it with just a little bit of olive oil--you don't have to do it with butter like so many recipes call for. I have made pizza with carmelized onions, goat cheese and apples. It is to die for.



when I was first married dh asked me to make carmelized onions for our steaks and i had no idea how.  so I figured to carmelize them I would cook them in a pan with oil and a bunch of sugar.  I havent tried that again since.  how exactly do you make them?  


Work is just insane.  I am exhausted.  What else is new.  I feel like it should be friday already but I guess only 2 more days and hey I am coaching friday so that is always something fun to look forward to.  Now DS2 who is 3yrs old came home from daycare with a swollen eye.  I told the teacher I think it must be allergies and she said oh maybe from your new cats.  I was like huh??? we dont have cats.  Apparently nick was telling his friends and teachers that we got 2 new cats at home.  He had all kinds of stories to tell about them too.  What an imagination.  I never thought I would have to talk to my 3 year old about lying to people but I guess it was time.  

Have a great night team mickey losers!!!!!


----------



## tigger813

Thank goodness DH knows excel!!!!! I put in our first weigh in and nothing happened!!!! When the file was copied it didn't copy everything. We fixed the Mickey page and he will fix Donald tomorrow.

Going to bed now before I pass out!

TTFN


----------



## tigger813

QOTD: Thursday, January 6, 2011: Describe your ultimate day at Disney!!!!

Night all!!!!!


----------



## ScubaD

Thursday will be the end of first week of the P90X challenge.  Now only 12 weeks to go.  I am walking around the house with moans and groans grabbing the stairwell, and pulling myself up out of the chair.  It feels great!!

Dave


----------



## Stinasmom

tigger813 said:


> QOTD: Thursday, January 6, 2011: Describe your ultimate day at Disney!!!!



"Day at Disney" seem open for interpretation, so I am going with DCL...
We are hitting our 4th Disney Cruise this March.

The ultimate day is a day at sea. Get up in the morning, jog on Deck 4, hit the health club for some weights, sit ups on the ball and stretching.

Breakfast at Topsiders Buffet - love the bagel & lox - don't get that at home.

Spa appointment 

Get cleaned up and ready for a day in the sun with a good book or DIS Podcast on my iPod. 

Lunch with the family around the pool. 

More sun at the adult pool   until the Martini Tasting class...

Back to room to get dressed up for show & dinner.

Wine with DH on the verandah

See the new "Villians Tonight!" show

Dinner with the family at Lumiere's

Send kids off to their clubs

Dancing at the Rockin' D bar until LATE!

Think I'll make this happen, but I may have to work a nap into it all!

Marcy


----------



## PRINCESS VIJA

QOTD:

Ultimate day at Disney??? Hmmmm, that is a tough one... where to start?

After waking up at the Grand Floridian we go to MK and get picked to open MK again!  We are surprised with a VIP tour guide and enjoy the park with no lines!!!  We then are the grand marshals for the 3:00 parade.  We get exclusive dining with ALL the Disney characters in the castle.  Spectromagic is back and we have private seating to enjoy the parade and fireworks.  along the way we were sprinkled with Pixie dust and got to pick out any merchandise items we wanted.  THEN we retire to the Cinderella Castle suite!!!!

A girl can dream, right????!!!!!


----------



## Disneywedding2010

QOTD: Thursday, January 6, 2011: Describe your ultimate day at Disney!!!!

Getting up and heading to breakfast at Crystal Palace before the park opens. Then spending the day at Magic Kingdom (my favorite park). Coming back to the resort and going for a swim and then ending the day with dinner somewhere.


----------



## Sugarglider

PRINCESS VIJA said:


> QOTD:
> 
> Ultimate day at Disney??? Hmmmm, that is a tough one... where to start?
> 
> After waking up at the Grand Floridian we go to MK and get picked to open MK again!  We are surprised with a VIP tour guide and enjoy the park with no lines!!!  We then are the grand marshals for the 3:00 parade.  We get exclusive dining with ALL the Disney characters in the castle.  Spectromagic is back and we have private seating to enjoy the parade and fireworks.  along the way we were sprinkled with Pixie dust and got to pick out any merchandise items we wanted.  THEN we retire to the Cinderella Castle suite!!!!
> 
> A girl can dream, right????!!!!!



Hi everyone Joining Team Mickey Looking forward to the fun whilst getting stuck into gaining health and losing fat.

I am a public servant so I spend all day sitting on my backside. then come home and sit on my couch! Last Jan - May I lost 8 kg with lots of salad and jogging. Went to WDW in June - kept up the jogging and ate at the good restaurants - avoiding the fried food, Goofy's Sweet Shop and Tigger Tails. but then winter came - and back came half the weight

I don't get your BL so I'll just pretend I'm watching it

My perfect day at Disney?? Princess Vija said it before me! I would add dinner at V&A's Chef's Table with lots of seafood

Family Christmas this saturday (yep a bit late) but I'm cooking! so I only have myself to blame


----------



## flipflopmom

Rose&Mike said:


> Taryn--I LOVE that t-shirt! We saw one last fall. We decided Mike was too old to wear one though. I burned one pan of cookies--well almost burned. And I ate too much today, but I'm hoping that means that since I'm hungry that I am going to start feeling better. Tom is going to leave to go back to school when Mike gets home. He wants to see him for a minute or so. I did 30 minutes on the treadmill today--walking. I am planning on running tomorrow even if it's only a couple of miles. This week is starting to get to me and my stress level is off the charts. I need to get that back under control!


Hey, almost burned isn't burned, and Tom will love them.  I don't think Tom's too old for that shirt, college sports fans don't age!  I'm glad the "boys" will have a few minutes together today.  Could you breathe while you were walking?  I hope you feel up to a run, even if it's short.  I'm sure with all you've had going on, and Tom leaving, you'll need it!    Thinking of you today, is it getting easier to say goodbye?  



Merryweather27 said:


> I still can't get over the fact that the actress who plays Amy Farrah-Fowler was Blossom back in the day!  And that she actually has a PhD in neuroscience!


Mayim Blalik or something like that?  I loved Blossom, and remembered reading that she was super intelligent.  I didn't know she was on Big Bang.  I've never watched it, I might have to tune in sometime.  Is it one of those shows I could jump in and watch, or would I feel lost?



my3princes said:


> I watched the second half as I was working the first half   I found Bob advice to be profound.  Take your weight loss in small increments. Bob told him to stop thinking that way and just take it week by week, focus on smaller goals. It was amazing how many of us are having lots of points left in the evening that we have to use up for optimum weight loss.


That's great advice.  When I am OP (on plan for the newbies) and needing a loss , I take what I need to loose total, and divide it up by how much a week, etc.  That smaller goal of X amount a week makes it seem more doable!  I even made a chart last spring, and I am not a chart person, with the weights I needed to hit each Friday to get where I needed to be!  That is amazing how many of you have points left in the evening!!!  I need to get my spark tracker going again, I've forgotten some of the typical calorie/portion things I need to remember.  Is Chris doing WW, too?  How is he doing?



KSH said:


> Today is one of those days I have to just read and not reply...boot camp started back this morning, it was my first day back at work, and I am exhausted!! And I need to get up at 5:15 and start all over!


Great job at doing Boot Camp on your first day back!!  How was it?  I am having a very hard time getting back into the groove, at this point I'm wishing for snow!  Have a great day!



tigger813 said:


> _We have a family from church that are huge Dr. Who and Torchwood fans like us! So excited that there will be Torchwood in the US with John Barrowman next summer! I bought DH a Tardis t-shirt for Christmas this year. DSIL bought us a Tardis ice cream bucket that we put lights on at Christmas._ I feel like I've been away for a week and it's only been 8 hours since I last posted! I guess that really means I'm addicted! Then we went to Movie Stop to sell them some old movies! I'm wearing it now while I'm typing.  We 've never had one before. I have to visit the school dept to pay for full day kindergarten for the month.


Ok, Tracey, the first part of your post that I italicized made me feel like I am in the Twilight Zone or something.     Closest I could come to a sci-fi smilie.  That's so funny.  I'm pretty addicted, too.   I've never seen a movie stop, we have game stops nearby, but that sounds pretty cool.  I need to get my movies and DH's old Nintendo games organized and see if we have anything we can get rid of!  Ak loves zebra print, and we got her a zebra snugggie for her birthday, she loves it.  My room at school is cold, I told someone I was going to get one to keep in my desk to put on when the kids aren't in the room and I'm doing desk work!  Why do you have to pay for kindergarten?    



HappyMatt said:


> I'm sorry, but I just have to brag about how wonderful my wife (TimonTracy on Team Donald) has been at cooking healthy dinners.  She has gone above and beyond to find new, delicious and healthy recipes.  There is one problem my wife is having with the new diet, she can't stand the taste of vegetables.


You've gotten some good suggestions on roasting, and I'll second Lindsay's advice on the aspargus.  DH loves them if I drizzle with olive oil and fresh garlic, and bake a bit, and he's not an asparagus guy, either.  You can shave a SMALL bit of parmesan on top for some extra flavor and crunch.  Also, fresh salsa is AMAZING!  If you have a blender or magic bullet type thing, just throw in some tomatoes, pepper, onions, garlic.  I love this for lots of things, chicken dishes, some fish dishes, even with ground chicken or turkey for tacos with low carb wraps, etc.  Another suggestion, that I learned by making my youngest's baby food, is to steam and puree, and then hide in stuff! There's a fun cookbook by Jessica Seinfeld called "deceptively delicious" that's all recipes with hidden veggies.  Pumpkin, squash, etc.  What about stir fry type recipes?  Lots of fresh veggies, with a bit of crunch, and you can really spice them up.  Or even a vegetable pizza, use a bit of olive oil, a thin crust, and throw on everything but the kitchen sink, we add a bit of goat or feta cheese, too.  We do this to use up any veggies in the fridge.   Vegetable soup is another good one, the spice of the soup can hide some veg taste.  Finally, I would think about the veggies with the most nutritional impact, and work on adding those.  Here's one list:http://www.methodsofhealing.com/the-top-ten-healthiest-vegetables/  And I love this website for recipe ideas:  http://allrecipes.com/Recipes/Healthy-Cooking/Main-Dishes/Main.aspx



cclovesdis said:


> Victory again!  I really needed that. Thank you!  My goal is 20 minutes. Realistically, that's all the time I have because I have to baby-sit tomorrow. But, it's more than I've done all week. I'm winded just walking from my car to the door to my office. I need to get in cardio!


Remember, you can always add in extra things to get your 20 minutes in.  If it's not too cold, when you get to the door to your office, pretend like you forgot something and walk back to the car and back to the office.  Take the stairs.  OR when you are baby sitting, do something together!!!!  Don't you HATE it when your words come back to haunt you, b/c I think I heard that from you recently.
Try to take a few minutes to plan your food for the day, take it with you, and toss the junk!!!!  



Rose&Mike said:


> I'm a vegetarian by the way, so let me know if you have any other questions. I would not say I am an expert, but there are lots of great veggie recipes. You just have to experiment a little!


Rose, sometime when you have time, I want your feedback on going vegetarian.  I don't know that I could, and am not sure I really want to, but I would love your imput on how you think it is helped, how you did it, etc.  Doesn't have to be today or tomorrow or even this week, just sometime when you feel the need to type!



Princess Nancy said:


> I feel crummy today. I just want to curl up and crawl in bed. Three kids doing homework won't allow me that luxury. I am still going to give the Wii Fit a go tonight, or maybe hit the treadmill. I am going down on the Wii in weight and BMI. Even if I do not use the Wii to exercise I love the charts etc.


So sorry you are feeling badly. I do a body test daily on wii fit, I really like keeping up with it, but that's about all I've used it for lately!  Sometimes I'll do the yoga.  The only thing I don't like, is even after going from obese to overweight to normal, my mii is still big.



ScubaD said:


> Good show.  Wish I had eight hours a day to work out.  I would love to lose 41 pounds in the first week.


That's sooo crazy scary, though!  That's my only complaint about BL and Losing it with Jillian, is that they loose crazy amounts of weight each week.  Of course, they're doing nothing but concentrating on it, but still.  It would be nice to have that time, trainers,  and the healthy food right in front of you.  



mommyof2Pirates said:


> Its amazing how addicted we get to things and then after you get off of it you realize it wasnt even that good in the first place. story of my life girl. leave around 7am most mornings and get home with the kids around 6. when I was first married dh asked me to make carmelized onions for our steaks and i had no idea how.  so I figured to carmelize them I would cook them in a pan with oil and a bunch of sugar  how exactly do you make them?  Work is just insane.  I am exhausted.  Now DS2 who is 3yrs old came home from daycare with a swollen eye.  I told the teacher I think it must be allergies and she said oh maybe from your new cats.  I was like huh???


It is true, but let me warn you.  Remember the Sun Drop discussion from the holiday challenge?  Well, I used to drink about a liter a day of the stuff.  CRAZY..  Broke that addiction, and then tried it again, and it was terrible.  Well, over the holidays, one of the bad habits I picked up was soda again.  Sun Drop really is wonderful!  Back to water, unsweetened tea, black coffee, and skim milk ONLY again this week, and life is much better.  So the taste CAN be relearned!   Your caramelized onions story almost made me spit my coffee out laughing.  girl.  TOO FUNNY!!!!  As for the dinner thing, I have found that it helps to have some munchies on hand for me and the kids when I get home.  I'll put out a plate of carrots, broccoli, etc. and some ranch dressing for the girls.  It keeps them from whining and they get some veggies, I munch while I cook, and don't eat as much dinner! Of course, we don't always have these, and I don't always do it, but it's a good thing when I do!  Menu planning helps, too!  I think 3 must be an age for "lying" or "pretending" as Sophie says.  We have the same issues. I think it's because so much of her play time is pretending, and telling that stuff is the same to her, she doesn't really get the difference. 



tigger813 said:


> Thank goodness DH knows excel!!!!! I put in our first weigh in and nothing happened!!!! When the file was copied it didn't copy everything. We fixed the Mickey page and he will fix Donald tomorrow.


WHEW!  Thanks for doing this Tracey!  I know it's going to be WILD for you putting all 100+ weights in, hope Brian is around to help!!!



ScubaD said:


> Thursday will be the end of first week of the P90X challenge.  Now only 12 weeks to go.  I am walking around the house with moans and groans grabbing the stairwell, and pulling myself up out of the chair.  It feels great!!


GREAT JOB!!! I've heard that's killer!



Stinasmom said:


> The ultimate day is a day at sea.


Marcy, that sounds like SOOO much fun.  We talked about doing a cruise in 2012, but Sophie will be 5 then, and I'm not sure if she'd love it as much as WDW or if we should wait until she's a bit older....



PRINCESS VIJA said:


> Ultimate day at Disney??? Hmmmm, that is a tough one... where to start?


Ahhh... that was wonderful!!!!!



Sugarglider said:


> Hi everyone Joining Team Mickey:


Welcome!!!!!!!  Good to have you on our team!


----------



## flipflopmom

tigger813 said:


> QOTD: Thursday, January 6, 2011: Describe your ultimate day at Disney!!!!


okay, let the dreaming begin

COMFY TEMPS - 80s, low humidity.  Stay in a 1 BR at BLT, dead on castle view.  Wake up to see a dark sky with a BEAUTIFUL castle all lit up and changing colors.  Go for a run, a few laps to MK and back.  Wake up the family. Head to Kona for pressed pot of coffee, the HUGE fruit bowl, and a macadamia nut pancake that has no calories.  Ride the monorail to MK, be the opening family.  Ride EVERYTHING we want to with no line! Dole Whip thrown in. Seeing every character at WDW with no line!  Why not let them come to us and get in line to meet us in the Cindy suite.  Yeah, that works! AND maybe a tea party with the princesses and my girls.  Lunch at CRT, grilled chicken and salad.  YUMMO! Grand marshalls of parade.  Private shuttle to AK, safari, EE about 10 times, FOTLK show with kids picked to be in it.  Meet Devine, see the drummers.  Private shuttle to Yachtsman for a wonderful meal, then back to MK for WISHES, and a night in the castle.    AHHHHHHHH..  What a dream!

Well, the snow they were calling for did come in the form of about 30 snowflakes at 4 am.  Not enough to give me a day off.  DRAT!  I need to get this house restored to some sort of order!  Poor DH ended up working until about 8, got home around 9, left at 4.  He's worn OUT!

Did okay with my eating yesterday. Not stellar, but better.   I think I drank a gallon of water, though.  By 10 I had had 32 oz, by 4 76 oz, and then a few glasses when I got home!  Did my cardio in the form of dancing and "cardio cleaning"  More on that later.

Well, I've done laundry and cleaned in between typing, gotta shower.  Dang it.  Remember, it's the last day before weigh in.  Make it count!  Have a great one!
Taryn


----------



## jenjolt

> QOTD: Thursday, January 6, 2011: Describe your ultimate day at Disney!!!



The start of my Perfect Disney day would be waking up in Cinderella's Suite where I have just won a week's stay!!! I get ready and head down to CRT where I have a private area to enjoy a breakfast of fruit and yougurt.  After that I'm taken over to the Haunted Mansion before park opening (I am an early riser) and they allow me to wander the halls of HM with the lights on completely on my own to explore every nook and cranny of the ride.  I'm then dressed in the maid's outfit and officially allowed to ride the first ride of the day then open it up for the rest of the guests!!!!  After my stint as maid at HM, I head over to the GF spa where I indulge in a massage, mani/pedi, and facial!! After being completely relaxed, I head over to DHS where I get head of the line at TSM and GRM (gangster side of course).  The day ends with a lovely early dinner at Brown Derby than I'm whisked away to my own private boat viewing of Wishes and when that is done I head to MK for special seat viewing of MSEP (the second parade).  I then watch MK close for the night and head back to the castle for pixie filled dreams LOL!

Not that I have given this any thought at all LOL!


----------



## my3princes

keenercam said:


> Welcome to all our new Team Mickey members and an extra hug to my workout buddy, Patty, who has been unbelievably patient and supportive of me while I trained for the marathon in 2008, the half-marathon in 2009 and has stuck with me since my injury almost 18 months ago.
> 
> I wanted to share my family's happy news.  Our family is about to grow by one, though only temporarily.  We are becoming the host family for a young man from Haiti who is being sponsored by my son's private Catholic high school so that he could do his senior year in the U.S.  He will join our household next weekend and is expected to stay with us until mid-June.  My quest today is to convince the YMCA to allow us to add him to our family membership so that he can go with Howard, Andrew or me to the Y once in a while.  I am hoping he and Andrew may even start making use of the pools there.  We are all very excited to welcome this young man to our family.



Woo Hoo that's great.  I'm sure you'll have some great fun ahead.



tigger813 said:


> QOTD: Thursday, January 6, 2011: Describe your ultimate day at Disney!!!!
> 
> Night all!!!!!





flipflopmom said:


> That's great advice.  When I am OP (on plan for the newbies) and needing a loss , I take what I need to loose total, and divide it up by how much a week, etc.  That smaller goal of X amount a week makes it seem more doable!  I even made a chart last spring, and I am not a chart person, with the weights I needed to hit each Friday to get where I needed to be!  That is amazing how many of you have points left in the evening!!!  I need to get my spark tracker going again, I've forgotten some of the typical calorie/portion things I need to remember.  Is Chris doing WW, too?  How is he doing?



Chris is doing great.  I think he's down about 6 lbs so far and he hasn't started P90X yet   He says that he needs this week to adjust and learn the new program.  He did clean up his exercise area in the basement so that is a good start.






Thursday's QOTD:  It's 2 degrees here.  ANY day a disney would be a perfect day at this point


----------



## The Mystery Machine

tigger813 said:


> QOTD: Thursday, January 6, 2011: Describe your ultimate day at Disney!!!!


 
Grand Floridian, concierge, spa treatments with facials, manicure, pedicure, body scrubs, body wraps, baths, and couples massage. After park touring and before dinner of course. Oh and maybe even after breakfast.

Room service for breakfast and fine dining every evening.

Then whatever park I want to do that day. No planning, just relaxing go with the flow.


----------



## KristiMc

Stinasmom said:


> "Day at Disney" seem open for interpretation, so I am going with DCL...
> We are hitting our 4th Disney Cruise this March.
> 
> The ultimate day is a day at sea. Get up in the morning, jog on Deck 4, hit the health club for some weights, sit ups on the ball and stretching.
> 
> Breakfast at Topsiders Buffet - love the bagel & lox - don't get that at home.
> 
> Spa appointment
> 
> Get cleaned up and ready for a day in the sun with a good book or DIS Podcast on my iPod.
> 
> Lunch with the family around the pool.
> 
> More sun at the adult pool   until the Martini Tasting class...
> 
> Back to room to get dressed up for show & dinner.
> 
> Wine with DH on the verandah
> 
> See the new "Villians Tonight!" show
> 
> Dinner with the family at Lumiere's
> 
> Send kids off to their clubs
> 
> Dancing at the Rockin' D bar until LATE!
> 
> Think I'll make this happen, but I may have to work a nap into it all!
> 
> Marcy



We are going on the Eastern Magic in March also - 3/26 - I can't wait.



Sugarglider said:


> Hi everyone Joining Team Mickey Looking forward to the fun whilst getting stuck into gaining health and losing fat.
> 
> I am a public servant so I spend all day sitting on my backside. then come home and sit on my couch! Last Jan - May I lost 8 kg with lots of salad and jogging. Went to WDW in June - kept up the jogging and ate at the good restaurants - avoiding the fried food, Goofy's Sweet Shop and Tigger Tails. but then winter came - and back came half the weight
> 
> I don't get your BL so I'll just pretend I'm watching it
> 
> My perfect day at Disney?? Princess Vija said it before me! I would add dinner at V&A's Chef's Table with lots of seafood
> 
> Family Christmas this saturday (yep a bit late) but I'm cooking! so I only have myself to blame






flipflopmom said:


> Well, I've done laundry and cleaned in between typing, gotta shower.  Dang it.  Remember, it's the last day before weigh in.  Make it count!  Have a great one!
> Taryn



I have to echo Taryn's words - Make it count!


----------



## KristiMc

Good morning,

I had a pretty good day on plan yesterday - even with a evening out.  My book group met last night to discuss Julie & Julia.  I loved the movie, but the book was pretty crappy.  For our meeting everyone brought a Julia Child recipe.  We had some yummy stuff and I was able to taste everything but not go overboard.

QOTD:  My favorite Disney day would be to start out having breakfast at Kona Cafe.  We would then move on to MK and enjoy the morning/afternoon.  We would then go to Epcot for the evening and have dinner at LeCellier and enjoy World Showcase.


----------



## jenjolt

I'm very excited about meeting my goals for this week!! Worked out everyday this week so far....just have to make it to tomorrow morning WOOT WOOT!!

Last night I went on a snacking binge, but finally stopped myself and brushed my teeth (works every time) and didn't eat the rest of the night, so the damage wasn't too bad!!

Water drinking is going great and I have made my veggie goal!! So I'm very excited for tomorrow's weigh in!! One thing I have changed is that I use to weigh myself everyday well that yoyo was making me nuts so my hubby said no more, only weigh in on weigh in day...so I can't wait to get on the scale tomorrow!!!!!!


----------



## keenercam

Good morning, everyone! I am so excited that I am going to Disneyworld today.  But crazy busy at work.

Just wanted to pop in to say that notwithstanding a lot of not-so-smart choices, I was down 1.2 today at weight in.  I know I've said it before but I LOVE the new WW plan.  My body is just feeling and looking better.  I had a bit of a binge last night and ate too much sodium yesterday but still did okay. I really, really do not want to break this losing streak so I hope I have some serious willpower at Disney.  EEK!

Oh, and I enjoyed a new 2 mile walk on a Leslie Sansone DVD last night - 30 minutes of that, plus some resistance band work and stretching + 25 crunches and 25 push-ups.  That is 5/100 days for the 100 day challenge.  I am taking my pedometer to Disney. I hope I remember to wear it.  LOL!


----------



## PRINCESS VIJA

KristiMc said:


> Good morning,
> 
> I had a pretty good day on plan yesterday - even with a evening out.  My book group met last night to discuss Julie & Julia.  I loved the movie, but the book was pretty crappy.  For our meeting everyone brought a Julia Child recipe.  We had some yummy stuff and I was able to taste everything but not go overboard.



That sounds pretty neet!  What recipe did you bring?  Why was the book crappy?  The movie I thought was pretty good.  Did you read any of the actual blogs the woman wrote?  I am not surprised that Julia did not want to meet her because some were very crass.    I was surprised because the character in the movie didn't really come off that way, but the Real life Julie I think isn't as wholesome as Amy Adams portrayal.



jenjolt said:


> The start of my Perfect Disney day would be waking up in Cinderella's Suite where I have just won a week's stay!!! I get ready and head down to CRT where I have a private area to enjoy a breakfast of fruit and yougurt.  After that I'm taken over to the Haunted Mansion before park opening (I am an early riser) and they allow me to wander the halls of HM with the lights on completely on my own to explore every nook and cranny of the ride.  I'm then dressed in the maid's outfit and officially allowed to ride the first ride of the day then open it up for the rest of the guests!!!!  After my stint as maid at HM, I head over to the GF spa where I indulge in a massage, mani/pedi, and facial!! After being completely relaxed, I head over to DHS where I get head of the line at TSM and GRM (gangster side of course).  The day ends with a lovely early dinner at Brown Derby than I'm whisked away to my own private boat viewing of Wishes and when that is done I head to MK for special seat viewing of MSEP (the second parade).  I then watch MK close for the night and head back to the castle for pixie filled dreams LOL!
> 
> Not that I have given this any thought at all LOL!



THAT is great!  to walk the halls of HM!  GREAT idea!  I think I want to add that idea to my list as well as Pirates of the Carribean and Splash mountain LOVE the themeing!!!



flipflopmom said:


> okay, let the dreaming begin
> 
> COMFY TEMPS - 80s, low humidity.  Stay in a 1 BR at BLT, dead on castle view.  Wake up to see a dark sky with a BEAUTIFUL castle all lit up and changing colors.  Go for a run, a few laps to MK and back.  Wake up the family. Head to Kona for pressed pot of coffee, the HUGE fruit bowl, and a macadamia nut pancake that has no calories.  Ride the monorail to MK, be the opening family.  Ride EVERYTHING we want to with no line! Dole Whip thrown in. Seeing every character at WDW with no line!  Why not let them come to us and get in line to meet us in the Cindy suite.  Yeah, that works! AND maybe a tea party with the princesses and my girls.  Lunch at CRT, grilled chicken and salad.  YUMMO! Grand marshalls of parade.  Private shuttle to AK, safari, EE about 10 times, FOTLK show with kids picked to be in it.  Meet Devine, see the drummers.  Private shuttle to Yachtsman for a wonderful meal, then back to MK for WISHES, and a night in the castle.    AHHHHHHHH..  What a dream!



I LOVE the idea of the characters getting in line to meet YOU!  outstanding!



keenercam said:


> Good morning, everyone! I am so excited that I am going to Disneyworld today.  But crazy busy at work.



HAVE A GREAT TIME!  Safe journey and all the days filled with Pixie dust and joy!


----------



## HappyMatt

*QOTD: Thursday, January 6, 2011: Describe your ultimate day at Disney!!!!*

I like this question.  My ultimate day would be in Early December (my anniversary is December 1st).  It would be cooler and less crowded, plus all of the holiday decorations are all up.

We would wake up at BLT, have a quick breakfast in our room so we can be at the Magic Kingdom at rope drop.  It wouldn't be too crowded, so we could basically walk onto any ride we wanted.  After an early lunch at Columbia Harbor House, we would head back to the resort and *the kids would actually take naps!*

Then we would head over to the Poly and walk around the resort and beach, we would hit an early dinner at O'hanna.  My mother-in-law would then stay with the kids and my wife and I would be free to head back to the Magic Kingdom where we could leisurely stroll hand in hand in the cool air taking in the park. Maybe catching Spectromagic, fireworks and an egg roll in Adventureland before heading back to the resort.

Hmmm, it seems that my ultimate day revolves around eating.  But, that is how my family was growing up.  Every celebration or reward involved food.  It is a hard habit to break, but I am going to try my hardest.


----------



## PRINCESS VIJA

OK guys, I am scared and would love all of your good wishes, prayers and hugs!

Some may remember my health scare in August, I mentioned it earlier on in this thread.  (blood clots in lungs, emergency surgery for clot in arm, ICU because they couldn't get me off the ventilator, almost died, very lucky to be alive)

tomorrow I need a TEE (transesophageal echo).  they shove a tube down your throat to look at your heart, they need to determine what kind of hole I have in my heart and how to fix it.  I am TERRIFIED!

I am VERY claustrophobic, strong gag reflux and as a nurse who has been in procedures for patients getting endoscopies (tube down throat to stomach) I have seen way tooo much!  the gagging and wretching and panic I see in patients has me over the edge.  I AM SOOOO SCARED!!!  I did ask for stronger anesthetics, so they will have anesthesia providers do the sedation vs nurse sedation.  They can put you deeper.  BUt still I am FREAKING OUT!  

any good thoughts would be very much appreciated!

(I am also going to post this on the CB, I need lots of support!)


----------



## keenercam

Princess Vija - I have had that procedure done several times and I know the fear you are experiencing.  I think the deeper sedation will help a lot - they put me under very quickly so that I didn't get too worked up.  Sending you a hug.


----------



## WeLoveLilo05

tigger813 said:


> QOTD: Thursday, January 6, 2011: Describe your ultimate day at Disney!!!!
> 
> Night all!!!!!



Ultimate day at Disney....hmmm
I guess I'd start out with early ADRs in the castle, we've never eaten there before (well I have but when I was like 10 and Peter Pan was there, Alice, Snow White, etc. wasn't JUST princesses). Then I'd spend my day @ MK riding all my favs, Splash Mt, Space Mt, BTMRR, Snow White, Peter Pan, HM, Laugh Floor, PoTC...hmm have i forgotten anything? O yes! I have never seen the Hall of Presidents and I'd like to see it one day. Then I'd relax with one of those frozen lemonade drinks...ahh I love them! Go to Pinochhios and DEMAND they bring back Figaro fries. Ride Dumbo and Mickey's Philharmagic(DD's favorite in MK).. 
Then I'd head over to Epcot, hit Soarin, Test Track, Nemo, Turtle Talk, I always wanted to see Ellen, but never got to. Space Ship Earth, meet the characters the character spot. Then I'd hit those countries (my FAVORITE thing to do in all of Disney I think!). I'd have to start in Mexico and have a Taco and hang out around there, do the ride b/c thats DD's favorite ride, (yes sir believe it or not). I'd have to do Kim Possible somewhere. Have some school house bread . Tinker around each shop in WS, eat dinner at Teppan Edo, watch the O Canada movie (another thing I never got to do) relax in Italy with a glass or Rose Regale and watch the fireworks. Pastry and tea in France and the close to a perfect night would be.....
...the night in Cinderella's Castle. (All came full circle lol). 
a bit detailed orient, but it is what it is


----------



## KristiMc

PRINCESS VIJA said:


> OK guys, I am scared and would love all of your good wishes, prayers and hugs!
> 
> Some may remember my health scare in August, I mentioned it earlier on in this thread.  (blood clots in lungs, emergency surgery for clot in arm, ICU because they couldn't get me off the ventilator, almost died, very lucky to be alive)
> 
> tomorrow I need a TEE (transesophageal echo).  they shove a tube down your throat to look at your heart, they need to determine what kind of hole I have in my heart and how to fix it.  I am TERRIFIED!
> 
> I am VERY claustrophobic, strong gag reflux and as a nurse who has been in procedures for patients getting endoscopies (tube down throat to stomach) I have seen way tooo much!  the gagging and wretching and panic I see in patients has me over the edge.  I AM SOOOO SCARED!!!  I did ask for stronger anesthetics, so they will have anesthesia providers do the sedation vs nurse sedation.  They can put you deeper.  BUt still I am FREAKING OUT!
> 
> any good thoughts would be very much appreciated!
> 
> (I am also going to post this on the CB, I need lots of support!)



Sending good thoughts your way.


----------



## WeLoveLilo05

Princess Vija
Good Luck tomorrow! We'll all be thinking of you.


----------



## WeLoveLilo05

Merryweather27 said:


> Uh-oh, it's Girl Scout cookie time already?   Guess it's a good thing that none of my younger cousins are scouts anymore!
> 
> 
> 
> Your fiance is too funny!  Glad that you have found someone who can make you smile after the trials you've been through.
> 
> 
> 
> "Big Bang Theory" is great!  I still can't get over the fact that the actress who plays Amy Farrah-Fowler was Blossom back in the day!  And that she actually has a PhD in neuroscience!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OMG!  I saw that, too.  Every time I hear about that Double Down sandwich, it just makes my stomach flip.  Blech!  The fried lasagna at Olive Garden did look kinda good though...
> 
> 
> 
> *90 pounds in five months?  Yikes!  Did they discuss how she did it?  That's not exactly a healthy rate of loss.
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have totally been there!  I had been dieting a couple months before my first trip to Disney, and had lost 11 pounds so far.  When I got back, I was RIGHT where I had started!  11 pounds in a week!
> It almost made me consider it a weird sort of victory when I went back in 2009, during a "who cares if I'm fat?" phase when I hadn't been trying to lose weight, and came back from the end of the trip weighing the same as when I left.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a rock-and-roll girl, mainly...anything from Led Zeppelin to Disturbed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Never really watched the show more than a couple minutes at a time while flipping channels.  It has a vibe of "hey, let's exploit the fatties for entertainment" that just bugs me.  Of my coworkers, the ones who LOVE it and discuss every little bit of it together...well, they're all thin.  So, it just kinda bothers me.
> 
> As for TV shows that I like, anything sci-fi or with smart writing will catch my interest.  My two all-time favorites have been off the air for years - Firefly and Bablyon 5.  Still running shows I like are Big Bang Theory, How I Met Your Mother, Doctor Who, Torchwood...I'm sure there's more I can't think of right now.
> 
> 
> 
> Yay!  I finally gave up on finding our tape measure around the house and just printed one off from SparkPeople!  Now I just have to actually go and measure.
> 
> I am on a roll with the exercise!  I saw another thread here on the WISH boards that is a "walking to Disney" challenge - basically you add up each day's walk/run/bike, aiming for the number of miles between your home and WDW (or DL, I guess).  I am at just over 5 miles so far!
> 
> Nicole



I think I need to learn how to take a quote out of posts lol 
but, actually the girl exercised just about everyday (with a trainer, at gym at like 5am) and cut out all sugars, carbs, etc. Before she began her journey to lose the weight with the trainer her mom would test her, leave cookies out on the table to see if she'd eat them. Then the girl would eat like candy bars and hide the wrappers and her mom would find them and dump them on her bed while she was at school so she'd come home to see that.  I felt bad for her, her mom IMHO was kinda heartless to her. Why do that to her? 
Last night the girl LIVED on fast food, literally breakfast lunch and dinner, would not eat a home cooked meal. She too lost 90lbs in only 90 days. Her personal trainer was an ex Marine. She was eating well, he had a nice sized piece of meatloaf for dinner and some spinach, I think just the carbs were left out. Her training was intense though  She started at 250 and in the end weighed in at 160, which was her goal weight.


----------



## PRINCESS VIJA

keenercam said:


> Princess Vija - I have had that procedure done several times and I know the fear you are experiencing.  I think the deeper sedation will help a lot - they put me under very quickly so that I didn't get too worked up.  Sending you a hug.



thanks, I sure hope they give me something the second I walk in the door to get the relaxation started.  



WeLoveLilo05 said:


> Princess Vija
> Good Luck tomorrow! We'll all be thinking of you.





KristiMc said:


> Sending good thoughts your way.



thanks!  I appreciate it very much!


----------



## BELLE1109

good luck princess!!!

man alive was it cold out during my walk last night! But I got through it
wishing everyone a healthy day


----------



## keenercam

FOOD ALERT:  I just read on the WW bulletin boards that the new flavor of FiberPlus bars that is something like chocolate caramel coconut is a good substitution for the Samoa variety of Girl Scout cookies.  I MUST find these.  I will report back with a food review when I try them.


----------



## corinnak

Hi Team Mickey!  I'm stopping by from the Donald team to say hello.  

Vija - Good luck and good thoughts for your procedure.  I can totally understand being freaked about many aspects of what you are going through. I haven't been through it myself, but I've gotten through some other stuff that has terrified me.  Anything you can do to relax and focus on something other than your fear will only benefit you.  You'll get through the procedure one moment at a time when the time comes, and you will have all the help available at that time, but you don't have to live in distress you before then - that won't help you or anyone.  Go to your happy place.  Think about something you want to do in the future.  Gently direct your thoughts away from the things that are making you anxious toward something that makes you smile.  We're all thinking of you.  


Sorry for the slight XP - just wanted to give you guys a heads-up - those that know me from previous Biggest Loser challenges:

I am thinking of changing my pounds lost clippie. The 55 clippie reflects the pounds I lost starting from my first Biggest Loser Challenge in January 2009. However. My starting weight from my January 2007 WW online weigh in was actually 10 pounds higher. When I started in 2009, I didn't even want to face up to being where I was, let alone having been 10 pounds heavier. The fact that I managed to keep at least those 10 pounds off (sometimes more) for those two intervening years...well, I'm feeling like that is something to be proud of as well. And I feel like maybe I should really own my actual earlier starting weight and not essentially deny it ever happened. SO, if you happen to notice that I've suddenly "lost" 10 more pounds, do not fear for my health or mental well being. They are "OLD" pounds that I'm just now claiming.

Have a Super Thursday, Mickeys!!!


----------



## Williamandmom

*QOTD 1/5/11 Wednesday* Did you watch (or will you if you want to answer tonight), watch Biggest Loser tonight? If you did (or will), what did you do that was healthy during it?[/QUOTE]

I still have it saved on my DVR but I hope to walk while I watch. If only I get over this cold!


----------



## kinntj

flipflopmom said:


> So sorry!  That's the worst feeling, coughing and not being able to stop it!!!! A small spoon of pure, raw, honey usually helps me get over those fits that won't stop!



Thank you, I'll keep the honey out on the counter so I can take some.  I'll try anything at this point.



Rose&Mike said:


> I burned one pan of cookies--well almost burned. And I ate too much today, but I'm hoping that means that since I'm hungry that I am going to start feeling better! Mike is leaving very early in the morning to come home. Tom is going to leave to go back to school when Mike gets home. He wants to see him for a minute or so.
> I did 30 minutes on the treadmill today--walking. I am planning on running tomorrow even if it's only a couple of miles. This week is starting to get to me and my stress level is off the charts. I need to get that back under control! TTYL!



There once was a time I would eat those burnt cookies or cut around the burnt parts.    Now that the holidays are over with, I don't bake them as much.  
You are just the energizer bunny with all that exercise.  Keep it up, you're inspiring!



KristiMc said:


> Good morning,
> 
> I had a pretty good day on plan yesterday - even with a evening out.  My book group met last night to discuss Julie & Julia.  I loved the movie, but the book was pretty crappy.  For our meeting everyone brought a Julia Child recipe.  We had some yummy stuff and I was able to taste everything but not go overboard.



I thought the movie was good, but thought the book would be boring so I skipped it.  I think the recipe idea would be fun, but small bites would be necessesary.



jenjolt said:


> I'm very excited about meeting my goals for this week!! Worked out everyday this week so far....just have to make it to tomorrow morning WOOT WOOT!!
> 
> Last night I went on a snacking binge, but finally stopped myself and brushed my teeth (works every time) and didn't eat the rest of the night, so the damage wasn't too bad!!



It sounds like you're doing very well.  You had a binge attack but the smart thing is you acknowledged it and moved on.  YAY!  Go you!



keenercam said:


> Just wanted to pop in to say that notwithstanding a lot of not-so-smart choices, I was down 1.2 today at weight in.  I know I've said it before but I LOVE the new WW plan.  My body is just feeling and looking better.
> Oh, and I enjoyed a new 2 mile walk on a Leslie Sansone DVD last night - 30 minutes of that, plus some resistance band work and stretching + 25 crunches and 25 push-ups.  That is 5/100 days for the 100 day challenge.  I am taking my pedometer to Disney. I hope I remember to wear it.  LOL!



Have a great time at WDW!  With all that walking you'll be doing, you'll just have remember to balance the meals a bit.  Just take that picture of a healthy meal with you in your head and make it happen.  I know...easier said than done.  



PRINCESS VIJA said:


> tomorrow I need a TEE (transesophageal echo).  they shove a tube down your throat to look at your heart, they need to determine what kind of hole I have in my heart and how to fix it.  I am TERRIFIED!



I'll be thinking positive thoughts for you while you have this done.  I'm also scared of that kind of stuff.  Just relax your breathing when you start thinking about it.

Watched The Doctors this morning and they had some interesting tid bits on diets.  I'm not really following that diet they are promoting, but they said some things on fatty foods and meals that we eat.  They said we all say we can eat a fatty meal once in awhile right?  They said after you just eat one unhealthy meal, you're arteries start to restrict from it.  I was a little scared knowing that.  I didn't know much also about visceral fat and what it does to your organs.  I'm so uneducated when it comes to what fat does to the body, but I'm learning and I do not like what what I'm reading.

I'm nervous about weigh in tomorrow.  With being sick I'm not sure how it's going down.  I've wanted to track what I eat and I haven't done that.  I've really got to up my game.


----------



## Holly324

Good morning all!  First things first, Princess Vija, I pray that your appointment goes well and that you don't panic.  I understand the claustrophobia thing, and the gag reflux...I could hardly go to a dentist for years without throwing up, mine was so good.  Anyway, I pray that you do well!

Secondly (and I forgot to quote, so I forget who posted this), if you find those Fiber One bars, let me know!!  I LOVE those cookies, so if that is anything similar, I will HAVE to try them!  

QOTD:  My dream day at Disney is pretty simple.  I just want to be there, have everyone be in a good mood, no one tired and grumpy, be able to ride what we want to ride with minimal wait times, and enjoy the entire day.  Is that too much to ask??  

I am staying on plan pretty well, but I may or may not work out today.  I woke up feeling pretty badly, so we'll see how I feel through the rest of the day.  

Have a great day everyone!!


----------



## Mrs.Malone

Hi!  I'm just now joining Team Mickey!  Thanks for having me!
This is my first BL challenge and I'm really excited.
I'm 35, and have four young kids.  I need to lose a good amount of weight but my real goal is to get fit and be energetic and strong again.  I'm sick of eating junk, rarely exercising, being exhausted, and setting a bad health example for my children.   So here I go!  I've started a modified version of P90X and am soooo sore but feeling healthier already.  

Princess Vija, I hope your procedure went well!  

Mrs.Malone


----------



## Rose&Mike

Princess V--Sending good thoughts your way for your procedure.

Corinna--I say change that clippie! You should be so proud of how hare you have worked.

Cam--and anyone running this weekend--safe travels and have a fabulous time!

Welcome Mrs. Malone!

Well, Mike is home, and Tom is on his way back to school. I am pooped. It's been a long year already. I think I am going to drag myself out of the chair and go into work for a couple of hours. 

Have a great day!

Oh, and in case I don't get back on today--Tracey, thank you so much for stepping in and coaching this week. Welcome to mommyof2Pirates (Lindsay) who will be our coach starting tomorrow!

*Don't forget to pm Tracey your weights in the morning and CC your Healthy Habits info. If you need a reminder of how to do this, there is a link on the first page. If you have not joined the WIN challenge yet it is not too late, BUT if you have already sent Connie your measurements, you do not need to do it again this week*.

If you have any questions, just ask. Someone will pop on with an answer!


----------



## keenercam

Rose - I know you'll breathe easier when Tom is back on campus.  I will be thinking of you.  Is Mike feeling okay after the emotional experiences this week? Poor guy.

I may have been the first one to PM my weigh in to Tracy.  Since I go to WW on Thursday mornings, that is the number I'll be using.  I'm just so glad I was able to contribute a little bit to our team's overall effort this week. Oh, and I sent my HH points count to CC.  I tend to forget to do the PMs or do them late so I am kind of patting myself on the back for doing it the first week. LOL!


----------



## Disneywedding2010

Well I started this journey on January 2nd. I've worked out every day (except Monday) and I will work out later tonight. I for giggles got on the scale this morning to see what it said. I'm not going to "officially" weigh myself until Sunday morning but was just curious what it said, 2 pounds GONE..  Now, let's see if those 2 pounds STAY gone


----------



## Holly324

Disneywedding2010 said:


> Well I started this journey on January 2nd. I've worked out every day (except Monday) and I will work out later tonight. I for giggles got on the scale this morning to see what it said. I'm not going to "officially" weigh myself until Sunday morning but was just curious what it said, 2 pounds GONE..  Now, let's see if those 2 pounds STAY gone



Woohoo!!  That's a great start!  I hope I at least have a pound gone tomorrow morning!    So happy for you!


----------



## Disneywedding2010

Holly324 said:


> Woohoo!!  That's a great start!  I hope I at least have a pound gone tomorrow morning!    So happy for you!



Thanks. 

I definately was surprised. I didn't expect it to go down. Yesterday was the first day that I got all eight of my 8 ounce glasses of water in me. I found the easiest way to do it is by having a larger cup. I have a 32 ounce glass that I use. I fill it in the morning and drink it throughout the day. Then when its empty I just refill it one nother time, finish it, and tada I hit my water intake. 

I like doing it this way cause it doesn't discourage me because I'm not having to refill an 8 ounce glass eight times. I can just fill the big one TWICE.


----------



## KSH

flipflopmom said:


> Great job at doing Boot Camp on your first day back!!  How was it?  I am having a very hard time getting back into the groove, at this point I'm wishing for snow!  Have a great day!


 Thanks!  It was tough, and cold, but I survived and went again this morning.  Soreness is really setting in now!  But it feels good to be out there, and I absolutely love getting my workout over with by 7 a.m.  It is so much easier than at the end of the day!  I was glad I had this challenge to get my rear out the door on the other days this week, I needed that to get back into it.  The first few days I have to convince myself, then I get into it again.  Hope you find your groove soon!!  



jenjolt said:


> Last night I went on a snacking binge, but finally stopped myself and brushed my teeth (works every time) and didn't eat the rest of the night, so the damage wasn't too bad!!


  I need to remember to brush my teeth when a snack attack hits! I've heard that tip many times but can't seem to remember when I'm eating!



keenercam said:


> I was down 1.2 today at weight in.  I know I've said it before but I LOVE the new WW plan.


 Congratulations!!  I love the new plan too, and I am looking forward to weighing tomorrow to see how I did.  I haven't used all my weekly points yet, or any activity points.  Hopefully I will have good results too!



PRINCESS VIJA said:


> OK guys, I am scared and would love all of your good wishes, prayers and hugs!


 Sending prayers that the test goes well and the results are what you hope for.  



Mrs.Malone said:


> Hi!  I'm just now joining Team Mickey!  Thanks for having me!


 Welcome! This is my first challenge too.



Disneywedding2010 said:


> 2 pounds GONE..  Now, let's see if those 2 pounds STAY gone


Awesome!! Congratulations.  They'll stay gone!

QOTD:  Ultimate Disney Day:  A massage at AKL before my private behind-the-scenes tour of AK (including feeding many of the animals!).  Then on to Epcot for the rest of the day, no lines on any of the rides, and lots of good food with no calories from all the great places in the World Showcase!

Have a great day everyone!

Karen


----------



## tigger813

No Cam, ScubaD beat you!!!!

Another really busy day so not getting much accomplished at home. Heading back to work in an hour for my 3rd client of the day. I hope this keeps up! Luckily it's a 5pm massage so I should be home by 6:30ish.

I just had my supper as I was getting a headache. I had two chicken sandwiches. I counted my calories for the day so I think I'm close to  1100 at the moment give or take a few. My workouts will have to be the three massages I gave today. But that's a great upper body workout and lots of lunges. Knees are actually a bit sore.

Tomorrow I will get up and do the BL Last Chance Workout and hopefully 1-2 miles of the Power Walk before my weigh in. As of this morning I had a small loss so that's good for the first week!

Both kids are home and I need to start thinking about their supper. I think DH and DD1 will have pierogies and DD2 will have Mickey nuggets. Tomorrow we will have shaved steak subs for supper with fries and a Friday night drink! I will probably have some sort of takeout for lunch tomorrow. We are completely out of canned soda in the house. Though I try not to drink it much anymore. I had a small bottle of Diet Pepsi as I knew I was busy today and needed the extra boost.

Tomorrow afternoon will be cleaning  DD1s room and doing a few more errands. They never seem to end. We are also supposed to get some snow tomorrow night into Saturday. We'll have to wait and see if DD1 has basketball or not!

Time to start dinner for the rest of the family. We're getting used to these early suppers with our crazy schedules!

I think I'll have a small piece of fudge to hold me over!

TTFN


----------



## Disneywedding2010

Breakfast: 1 and 1/4 cup of Kix with 1/2 cup of 2% milk

Lunch; Lean Cuisine Pepperoni Pizza and 2 ounces sharp cheddar cheese

Dinner: Going to Red Lobster and I plan on having half order of salmon, brocolli, and a salad with ranch on the side


At the beginning of this journey I said I would make small goals for myself to complete each week. The first week's goal was to walk 3 miles on my treadmill over the course of the week. Well, this afternoon I finished that goal.

January 1st - N/A

January 2nd - half a mile

January 3rd - n/a

January 4th - 45 minute training session with trainer and half a mile on treadmill

January 5th - 1 mile

January 6th - 1 mile


----------



## Rose&Mike

Long week! Tom is back at school. That's a relief. This has been a rough week for him too, and I know he will be glad to be back with his friends. I got a run in today! It was so wonderful to be able to run. I only ran a 5k, and then walked another .5 mile, but I'll take it. We are getting takeout tonight and then this weekend I am determined to menu plan. I am at the low end of maintain for the week, and acutually think I will be bumping my maintain down a pound, but that's mostly from no appetite, not because I made outstanding choices. I'm ok with that, because I am ready to get back on track. I did the best I could this week. And really at the end of the day that's all we can expect of ourselves.

Remember to pm your weights to tigger813 in the morning.

For details about what you need to send CC concerning HH check the first page of the thread.

I have a bunch of udating to do, so if you don't see you name on the main list, I haven't forgot you, I just am a little behind.


----------



## tigger813

Good evening MICKEYS!

Just a friendly reminder about weigh ins tomorrow! I will clear out my inbox before I go to bed tonight. If during the day my inbox becomes full try again after 3pm. I have to work and don't really have access all the time at work to take care of putting in your weigh ins. I have a few errands to do at some point tomorrow but will be home by 3pm for the remainder of the day!

Please include TEAM MICKEY in the title of your weigh in to make it easier/faster for me to input your weights!

Have a g good night! And good luck in the morning!!!!


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

jenjolt said:


> One thing I have changed is that I use to weigh myself everyday well that yoyo was making me nuts so my hubby said no more, only weigh in on weigh in day...so I can't wait to get on the scale tomorrow!!!!!!



I have this problem too and most times it doesnt upset me too much but it can drive you crazy.  I havent had anyone stop me yet though.



keenercam said:


> Good morning, everyone! I am so excited that I am going to Disneyworld today.  But crazy busy at work.



Have a great time cam!!!! and great job on the weight loss that is a great way to start the trip.



PRINCESS VIJA said:


> OK guys, I am scared and would love all of your good wishes, prayers and hugs!



you are in my prayers vija.  I hope it goes well.  Let us know how you do.



Disneywedding2010 said:


> At the beginning of this journey I said I would make small goals for myself to complete each week. The first week's goal was to walk 3 miles on my treadmill over the course of the week. Well, this afternoon I finished that goal.



good job for meeting your goals.  I hope you had a nice dinner tonight.  I cant control myself around those red lobster biscuits.



Rose&Mike said:


> Long week! Tom is back at school.



Glad to hear he got back ok and that mike is home safe too.  You did have quite a start to the new year.  I hope the rest is smooth sailing for you.

Great Job to everyone who is reporting weight losses so far this week.  GO TEAM  I took a peek at the scale today and it showed 3.2lb loss since my weigh in on monday.  I will take that.  hopefully tomorrow it says the same or less.  We will see.  I have been OP!!!!!

I had to rush out of work early because nicholas's eyes were both swollen this time after nap at school.  I brought him home and gave him benadryl and they are a bit better.  The dr thinks it must just be an allergy.  to what I dont know.

I have a ton of stuff to do at work tomorrow, my house is a wreck, and I still have my xmas tree up.  I need to clone myself. 

I will brb to post the QOTD for tomorrow.  I may not get on here until later in the afternoon but I will do my best to not leave anyone hanging.


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

Hi Team Mickey!  I am going to be your coach this week.  My name is Lindsay!  I already gave my introduction on day one so I wont bore anyone with a bio.  This is my 3rd challenge and I find being able to coach for the week helps to keep me on plan and motivated to do well.  Its really fun and easy and you only have to give it as much time as you can there is no requirements.  I see there is still a number of coaching slots open so if you are at all interested in it feel free to PM rose (rose&mike).  I promise you will be glad you did.

thanks tracey for coaching this week.  Great job as always.

*QOTD- 1/7/11 Friday-*

What are your plans for the weekend? and what changes or plans are you making to be sure you stay on plan?

Tomorrow night hopefully I can get my house in order.  Saturday I will run 7 miles in the morning, then go to dh's nanas apt to continue cleaning it out, then back home for some family time.  Sunday we have sunday school for the kids and then go to my nana's to hang with the family.  Sunday will be a big day in our house.  We are huge EAGLES fans.  The 1st playoff game is at 430 on sunday.  

My plan is to plan.  Figure out now what we will eat and when.  I find that as long as I make a menu we can stick to it.  If I give choices or dont have things here thats when we eat out and choose the not so great foods.


----------



## DaisyJaneDisney

I'm a little nervous about weighing in tomorrow--my normal weigh in day is Monday.  But I've stayed on plan all week, and have exercised a little bit every day.  So hopefully, I'll show a loss.

::fingers crossed::

Good luck everyone!


----------



## BELLE1109

QOTF- 
tomorrow-we are going to bar to celebrate my friend's birthday.  I have saved my WW points all week for some champagne! 

Saturday-I desperately need to get my nails done, and run errands.  Saturday night I think DH will just stay in and watch a movie

Sunday- church, cleaning, laundry and a long dog play date on the beach

Hope everyone has a great weekend!


----------



## tigger813

I just realized I didn't answer my own QOTD! Then I remembered that I haven't been home all day!

Dream day at Disney: Walk from our concierge level room at BCV to International Gateway! Stroll through World Showcase on the way to Soarin'. After riding everything else in Future World we would head into World Showcase. Did I mention that it's Food and Wine???!!!! I would spend time in each country trying the food and a drink in each country. I would also try and take photos of all the food that I ate. And best of all, I WOULDN'T GAIN A POUND after eating everything!

Happy to say that all the spreadsheets are working now. We had to convert the file to 2003 since my computer doesn't have 2007. I think that messed things up but now we're all set!

I've received about 3 weigh ins so far out of 143 so I definitely don't have enough room in my in box so be patient if my box is full.

I also want to apologize ahead of time for not responding to all the PMs. If you have a specific question I will try and get back to you ASAP! But with 143 people reporting in I won't have time to get back to you all! I will post on Sunday night or Monday morning those who I am missing weigh ins from. And remember all weigh ins must be received by 7:30 pm on Monday night, NO EXCEPTIONS!


----------



## Holly324

Question - has anyone tried Nutrisystem?  I was on it for about 2 months awhile back, and after some research, I now believe that it may have caused my gall bladder problems - well, not nutrisystem itself, but being overweight and then restricting my calories so much.  After having it taken out in November, I though I would give it another shot, since I didn't have a gallbladder, what problems could it cause?  Now that I am on it, after 3 days, I woke up last night with pretty bad stomach cramps, and they have continued all day.  Now I think I should go off of it again, and try to sell the food.  What do you all think?  Thanks for the input!


----------



## tigger813

DaisyJaneDisney said:


> I'm a little nervous about weighing in tomorrow--my normal weigh in day is Monday.  But I've stayed on plan all week, and have exercised a little bit every day.  So hopefully, I'll show a loss.
> 
> ::fingers crossed::
> 
> Good luck everyone!



You can send in your weigh in on Monday as long as I have it by 7:30. You can always call me or text me with your weight.


----------



## HappyMatt

mommyof2Pirates said:


> We are huge EAGLES fans.



That is disappointing.  But I won't hold it against you.  For you see, I am a REDSKINS fan.  So, I will have Sunday free.


----------



## my3princes

PRINCESS VIJA said:


> OK guys, I am scared and would love all of your good wishes, prayers and hugs!
> 
> Some may remember my health scare in August, I mentioned it earlier on in this thread.  (blood clots in lungs, emergency surgery for clot in arm, ICU because they couldn't get me off the ventilator, almost died, very lucky to be alive)
> 
> tomorrow I need a TEE (transesophageal echo).  they shove a tube down your throat to look at your heart, they need to determine what kind of hole I have in my heart and how to fix it.  I am TERRIFIED!
> 
> I am VERY claustrophobic, strong gag reflux and as a nurse who has been in procedures for patients getting endoscopies (tube down throat to stomach) I have seen way tooo much!  the gagging and wretching and panic I see in patients has me over the edge.  I AM SOOOO SCARED!!!  I did ask for stronger anesthetics, so they will have anesthesia providers do the sedation vs nurse sedation.  They can put you deeper.  BUt still I am FREAKING OUT!
> 
> any good thoughts would be very much appreciated!
> 
> (I am also going to post this on the CB, I need lots of support!)





keenercam said:


> Rose - I know you'll breathe easier when Tom is back on campus.  I will be thinking of you.  Is Mike feeling okay after the emotional experiences this week? Poor guy.
> 
> I may have been the first one to PM my weigh in to Tracy.  Since I go to WW on Thursday mornings, that is the number I'll be using.  I'm just so glad I was able to contribute a little bit to our team's overall effort this week. Oh, and I sent my HH points count to CC.  I tend to forget to do the PMs or do them late so I am kind of patting myself on the back for doing it the first week. LOL!



I could have sent mine in last night since I weigh in on Wednesday night   I was only down .2, but I'll take it.  With the last holiday and getting set up with the new plan I was just praying for a maintain


----------



## tggrrstarr

I am a little more behind than I'd like, but a few replies before I catch up. 



PRINCESS VIJA said:


> OK guys, I am scared and would love all of your good wishes, prayers and hugs!
> 
> Some may remember my health scare in August, I mentioned it earlier on in this thread.  (blood clots in lungs, emergency surgery for clot in arm, ICU because they couldn't get me off the ventilator, almost died, very lucky to be alive)
> :


Sending you happy thoughts!  Good luck!



keenercam said:


> FOOD ALERT:  I just read on the WW bulletin boards that the new flavor of FiberPlus bars that is something like chocolate caramel coconut is a good substitution for the Samoa variety of Girl Scout cookies.  I MUST find these.  I will report back with a food review when I try them.



Sounds yummy!  Must find these!  Special K had a ne flavor 90 cal snack bar at the store today: raspberry cheesecake. Pretty good. Also, quaker oats has these banana coconut macadamia bars that are amazing. 140 calories. 

Thursday QOTD: 
Since I can't go to Disney at Christmas due to work, I would start my day in early December at the GF and eat BF at 1900, checking out the decor beforehand. Then we would go park and hotel hopping to see all the Xmas decorations. We would end the day at MVMCP. 

I started out at the gym on the treadmill and did my weekly grocery shopping (a day late).  I just got back from dinner and only ate half!  I have leftovers for tomorrow. Back on track with water too.


----------



## tigger813

PLEASE SEND IN YOUR WEIGHT, NOT YOUR LOSS! You can send in both but make sure you send in your actual weight! The spreadsheet calculates by your weight!


----------



## my3princes

Nick had his MRI tonight.  Now we have to wait for the results.  I hope to hear tomorrow.  I will definitely call by afternoon if I haven't heard as I will be a nut case over the weekend.


----------



## KristiMc

HappyMatt said:


> That is disappointing.  But I won't hold it against you.  For you see, I am a REDSKINS fan.  So, I will have Sunday free.



Well I am a STEELERS fan and we have this Sunday free also


----------



## Rose&Mike

my3princes said:


> Nick had his MRI tonight.  Now we have to wait for the results.  I hope to hear tomorrow.  I will definitely call by afternoon if I haven't heard as I will be a nut case over the weekend.



Deb--sending good thoughts your way for good results (and fast, too!).


----------



## tggrrstarr

ScubaD said:


> Thursday will be the end of first week of the P90X challenge.  Now only 12 weeks to go.  I am walking around the house with moans and groans grabbing the stairwell, and pulling myself up out of the chair.  It feels great!!
> 
> Dave


Congrats on your first week!  I remember that feeling of sore muscles, especially after plyometrics! 



KristiMc said:


> Good morning,
> 
> I had a pretty good day on plan yesterday - even with a evening out.  My book group met last night to discuss Julie & Julia.  I loved the movie, but the book was pretty crappy.  For our meeting everyone brought a Julia Child recipe.  We had some yummy stuff and I was able to taste everything but not go overboard.


I tried reading it and gave it up. I didn't care for it either. The movie was good. 



kinntj said:


> Watched The Doctors this morning and they had some interesting tid bits on diets.  I'm not really following that diet they are promoting, but they said some things on fatty foods and meals that we eat.  They said we all say we can eat a fatty meal once in awhile right?  They said after you just eat one unhealthy meal, you're arteries start to restrict from it.  I was a little scared knowing that.  I didn't know much also about visceral fat and what it does to your organs.  I'm so uneducated when it comes to what fat does to the body, but I'm learning and I do not like what what I'm reading.


I saw that too. I don't like how the diet book they were talking about is only at that website. I kept thinking about the arteries thing during dinner. 



Disneywedding2010 said:


> Well I started this journey on January 2nd. I've worked out every day (except Monday) and I will work out later tonight. I for giggles got on the scale this morning to see what it said. I'm not going to "officially" weigh myself until Sunday morning but was just curious what it said, 2 pounds GONE..  Now, let's see if those 2 pounds STAY gone



Great loss! 

Well, I had my great loss week last week, I don't think I will be losing this week. The scale has been lingering at the same number all week so far.


----------



## PRINCESS VIJA

my3princes said:


> Nick had his MRI tonight.  Now we have to wait for the results.  I hope to hear tomorrow.  I will definitely call by afternoon if I haven't heard as I will be a nut case over the weekend.



praying for good results from the MRI!


----------



## my3princes

PRINCESS VIJA said:


> praying for good results from the MRI!




Thank you and prayers will be said for your procedure tomorrow


----------



## ReAnSt

PRINCESS VIJA said:


> thanks, I sure hope they give me something the second I walk in the door to get the relaxation started.



Good luck I have had my share of medical procedures over the past year.  I am surprised they did not give you something to take before you got there to already have you slightly calm on arrival.  

So my ovarian cyst shrunk some I need another follow up ultrasound in 6 weeks.  Hopefully it will be gone and the last ultrasound for awhile.

It is supposed to snow tomorrow, I am not looking forward to it.

Hope you are all doing well in your journey to a healthier life.


----------



## Merryweather27

tigger813 said:


> QOTD: Thursday, January 6, 2011: Describe your ultimate day at Disney!!!!


  Hmmm...we'd wake up at the Poly, club level, take the early Segway tour at Epcot, followed by the late Keys to Kingdom tour at MK.  Dinner at V&A's, Chef's Table, back to MK evening EMH, just in time to watch the fireworks and the late parade- a special one-night return of Spectro!  We are picked to spend the night in the castle suite, but not before we shut down the late EMH at 3am like the Disney diehards we are!  (Seriously, part of why we go in the summertime is because the parks stay open so late!)




flipflopmom said:


> Mayim Blalik or something like that?  I loved Blossom, and remembered reading that she was super intelligent.  I didn't know she was on Big Bang.  I've never watched it, I might have to tune in sometime.  Is it one of those shows I could jump in and watch, or would I feel lost?



Well, considering that last night I was watching what I thought was the latest one on our DVR, and it turned out to be one from the first season that I'd just never seen before, I think you could jump in and watch with no problems.    There's not much of an over-arching plotline or anything.  She isn't in every episode, but is a recurring character as one of the main five's "not-girlfriend".




flipflopmom said:


> I do a body test daily on wii fit, I really like keeping up with it, but that's about all I've used it for lately!  Sometimes I'll do the yoga.  The only thing I don't like, is even after going from obese to overweight to normal, my mii is still big.



Oh, that stinks!  I feel silly, but that's one reason I keep sticking with wii sports instead of wii fit - I don't want to watch my mii turn into a little beach ball!




jenjolt said:


> One thing I have changed is that I use to weigh myself everyday well that yoyo was making me nuts so my hubby said no more, only weigh in on weigh in day...so I can't wait to get on the scale tomorrow!!!!!!



Me too!  I was a daily weigher every time I tried to diet in the past. I used to tell myself I knew weight fluctuated and that I wouldn't get bummed by a small gain...well, I could say that all I wanted, but the truth was another story.  It made me a little obsessed, hoping every morning for another slight loss, getting bummed whenever I stayed the same or gained.  But I am excited to weigh tomorrow!



KristiMc said:


> Good morning,
> 
> I had a pretty good day on plan yesterday - even with a evening out.  My book group met last night to discuss Julie & Julia.  I loved the movie, but the book was pretty crappy.  For our meeting everyone brought a Julia Child recipe.  We had some yummy stuff and I was able to taste everything but not go overboard.



I've never seen the movie, but did read the book in one 2-hour sitting.  NOT because it was good, though - I was just waiting for a ride, and I'm the kind of person who will read the cereal box at the breakfast table.  I found Julie kinda self-involved and whiny, though the project seemed interesting.  Her original blog appeared to have disappeared from the internet when I went to look for it -- I could only find her self-marketing site.



PRINCESS VIJA said:


> OK guys, I am scared and would love all of your good wishes, prayers and hugs!
> 
> Some may remember my health scare in August, I mentioned it earlier on in this thread.  (blood clots in lungs, emergency surgery for clot in arm, ICU because they couldn't get me off the ventilator, almost died, very lucky to be alive)
> 
> tomorrow I need a TEE (transesophageal echo).  they shove a tube down your throat to look at your heart, they need to determine what kind of hole I have in my heart and how to fix it.  I am TERRIFIED!
> 
> I am VERY claustrophobic, strong gag reflux and as a nurse who has been in procedures for patients getting endoscopies (tube down throat to stomach) I have seen way tooo much!  the gagging and wretching and panic I see in patients has me over the edge.  I AM SOOOO SCARED!!!  I did ask for stronger anesthetics, so they will have anesthesia providers do the sedation vs nurse sedation.  They can put you deeper.  BUt still I am FREAKING OUT!
> 
> any good thoughts would be very much appreciated!
> 
> (I am also going to post this on the CB, I need lots of support!)



Hope your tests went well and weren't too freaky today! 




WeLoveLilo05 said:


> I think I need to learn how to take a quote out of posts lol



Just delete out the rest of the post except the quote you want.  Leave all the coding gobbeldygook.




WeLoveLilo05 said:


> but, actually the girl exercised just about everyday (with a trainer, at gym at like 5am) and cut out all sugars, carbs, etc. Before she began her journey to lose the weight with the trainer her mom would test her, leave cookies out on the table to see if she'd eat them. Then the girl would eat like candy bars and hide the wrappers and her mom would find them and dump them on her bed while she was at school so she'd come home to see that.  I felt bad for her, her mom IMHO was kinda heartless to her. Why do that to her?
> Last night the girl LIVED on fast food, literally breakfast lunch and dinner, would not eat a home cooked meal. She too lost 90lbs in only 90 days. Her personal trainer was an ex Marine. She was eating well, he had a nice sized piece of meatloaf for dinner and some spinach, I think just the carbs were left out. Her training was intense though  She started at 250 and in the end weighed in at 160, which was her goal weight.



Wow, the first one's Mom sounds pretty callous.  Still seems scary to lose so much so fast, but it's a little less worrying when it's supervised like that.



Disneywedding2010 said:


> I have a 32 ounce glass that I use. I fill it in the morning and drink it throughout the day. Then when its empty I just refill it one nother time, finish it, and tada I hit my water intake.
> 
> I like doing it this way cause it doesn't discourage me because I'm not having to refill an 8 ounce glass eight times. I can just fill the big one TWICE.



I do this too.  I even take it to work - which sure helps keep me away from the soda machine.




Holly324 said:


> Question - has anyone tried Nutrisystem?  I was on it for about 2 months awhile back, and after some research, I now believe that it may have caused my gall bladder problems - well, not nutrisystem itself, but being overweight and then restricting my calories so much.  After having it taken out in November, I though I would give it another shot, since I didn't have a gallbladder, what problems could it cause?  Now that I am on it, after 3 days, I woke up last night with pretty bad stomach cramps, and they have continued all day.  Now I think I should go off of it again, and try to sell the food.  What do you all think?  Thanks for the input!



Any dieting, but especially rapid dieting, can cause gallstones.  But I don't know what could be causing your problems now.  Not sure what to suggest! 



Okay, I am falling asleep sitting up here, so it's time for bed!


----------



## cclovesdis

Welcome to Healthy Habits!

My name is CC (short for Christina) and I will be your Healthy Habits coach for BL 11. I love the BL challenges and Healthy Habits has helped me significantly in achieving many of my goals.

*Some Background Information: *Thanks to donac (Dona-hostess of Team Donald) and jenanderson for their amazing help so I know how to coach!  I couldnt do this without seeing them in action previously.  I will be continuing the prizes that Jen started.

*Heres How Healthy Habits Works:* Each week there will be 3 Healthy Habits (HH) to complete. The first two HHs will always be drinking water and exercising. (Note: The amount and time will increase throughout the challenge!) At the end of each week, you will tally up the number of points you earned for the week and send me a private  message with your total. Heres an example. For Week 1, the 3 HHs are drink Six 8 oz. glasses of water a day, exercise a minimum of 20 minutes per day, and eat at least 3 servings of vegetables a day. If on 4 days you get in all 3 HHs, you would report your points like this:

4/6 days of drinking water
4/6 days of exercising
4/6 days of eating veggies
Your total points (ex: 12/18) should be in the subject of your PM.

*This is a team competition.* On/about Tuesday evening, I will post the weeks results. I will share the number of participants on each team and the top scorers on each team. *New for BL 11: *I will also list the people who earned 7/7 on one or more of the HHs for the week. If you participated on the team with the most participants, you will be entered into a drawing for the week's prize. Each prize will have something to do with the 3rd Healthy Habit for the week. I will post the winner and ask that you PM me your contact information. (Please Note: If you do not wish to be entered into the drawing, please let me know in your PM. I understand peoples WISHes for privacy.)

Participation in Healthy Habits is entirely optional, but I encourage you to participate and help your team be on top for the week. Good luck on your journey and I hope that HHs helps you as much as it continues to help me!

Welcome to Health Habits Week 2

*Week 2 is 1/7-1/14*

This week's 3 Healthy Habits are:
1) Drink Six 8 oz. glasses of water. (Up to *1* glass of coffee or tea count.)
2) Exercise a minimum of 20 minutes a day.
3) Journal/track what you eat.

At the end of the week, please PM me your points. I will post the results on/about Tuesday. Don't forget, this is a team competition!

If you have any questions, please free to ask. And, of course, have fun!


----------



## cclovesdis

I'm amazed. I had a very off-plan week and I am down 1.1 pounds! 

Now, if only I had an OP week


----------



## flipflopmom

jenjolt said:


> I'm very excited about meeting my goals for this week!! Worked out everyday this week so far....just have to make it to tomorrow morning Last night I went on a snacking binge, but finally stopped myself and brushed my teeth (works every time) and didn't eat the rest of the night, so the damage wasn't too bad!!Water drinking is going great and I have made my veggie goal!! So I'm very excited for tomorrow's weigh in!! One thin


THat's GREAT!!!!!!!



keenercam said:


> Good morning, everyone! I am so excited that I am going to Disneyworld today.  But crazy busy at work. Just wanted to pop in to say that notwithstanding a lot of not-so-smart choices, I was down 1.2 today at weight in.


Way to go, pretty lady!!!!!  HAVE A BLAST!



HappyMatt said:


> *QOTD: Thursday, January 6, 2011: Describe your ultimate day at Disney!!!!**the kids would actually take naps!*


My kids theory is "we can sleep at home!"



PRINCESS VIJA said:


> OK guys, I am scared and would love all of your good wishes, prayers and hugs!


Sending prayers your way.  Hope the extra sedation helps, take lots of deep breaths between now and then!



WeLoveLilo05 said:


> ...the night in Cinderella's Castle. (All came full circle lol). a bit detailed orient, but it is what it is


LOVE IT!



BELLE1109 said:


> man alive was it cold out during my walk last night! But I got through it


Good for you, I am really struggling with anything below about 45 degrees!



keenercam said:


> FOOD ALERT:  I just read on the WW bulletin boards that the new flavor of FiberPlus bars that is something like chocolate caramel coconut is a good substitution for the Samoa variety of Girl Scout cookies.


YUMMO!!!



corinnak said:


> I am thinking of changing my pounds lost clippie.  And I feel like maybe I should really own my actual earlier starting weight and not essentially deny it ever happened. SO, if you happen to notice that I've suddenly "lost" 10 more pounds, do not fear for my health or mental well being.


Thanks for letting us know, I probably would have stressed about it.  And you SHOULD change it, you did it, be proud! 



Williamandmom said:


> I still have it saved on my DVR but I hope to walk while I watch. If only I get over this cold!


Feel better soon!



kinntj said:


> I'm not really following that diet they are promoting, but they said some things on fatty foods and meals that we eat.  They said we all say we can eat a fatty meal once in awhile right? I didn't know much also about visceral fat and what it does to your organs.


That visceral fat is some scary stuff, and unfortunately, pretty hard to get rid of!



Holly324 said:


> QOTD:  My dream day at Disney is pretty simple.  I just want to be there, have everyone be in a good mood, no one tired and grumpy, be able to ride what we want to ride with minimal wait times, and enjoy the entire day.  Is that too much to ask??


That's a great day!!!!!



Mrs.Malone said:


> I'm 35, and have four young kids.  I need to lose a good amount of weight but my real goal is to get fit and be energetic and strong again.  I'm sick of eating junk, rarely exercising, being exhausted, and setting a bad health example for my children.


Once you start losing and exercising, and changing what you put into your body, you'll be amazed!!!!!  You can do this, and we'll be here for you every step of the way!



Rose&Mike said:


> Well, Mike is home, and Tom is on his way back to school. I am pooped. It's been a long year already.


YAY for Mike being home, and I agree, in some respects, 2011 came in like a LION!



Disneywedding2010 said:


> Well I started this journey on January 2nd. I've worked out every day (except Monday) and I will work out later tonight. I for giggles got on the scale this morning to see what it said. I'm not going to "officially" weigh myself until Sunday morning but was just curious what it said, 2 pounds GONE..  Now, let's see if those 2 pounds STAY gone


WONDERFUL!!!!!!!!



KSH said:


> Thanks!  It was tough, and cold, but I survived and went again this morning.  Soreness is really setting in now!  But it feels good to be out there, and I absolutely love getting my workout over with by 7 a.m.  It is so much easier than at the end of the day!


If I don't do it before work, I realistically know it won't get done.  Unless I am doing arms/abs/strength.  But I just can't get up for cardio after work!



tigger813 said:


> I hope this keeps up! Luckily it's a 5pm massage so I should be home by 6:30ish.Tomorrow I will get up and do the BL Last Chance Workout and hopefully 1-2 miles of the Power Walk before my weigh in. As of this morning I had a small loss so that's good for the first week!
> I think DH and DD1 will have pierogies and DD2 will have Mickey nuggets.


YAY for lots of clients!  What is a Mickey nugget?



Disneywedding2010 said:


> At the beginning of this journey I said I would make small goals for myself to complete each week. The first week's goal was to walk 3 miles on my treadmill over the course of the week. Well, this afternoon I finished that goal.


GREAT JOB!!!!



Rose&Mike said:


> Long week! Tom is back at school. That's a relief. This has been a rough week for him too, and I know he will be glad to be back with his friends. I got a run in today! It was so wonderful to be able to run.


So glad he made it safely, and that You got to run!



mommyof2Pirates said:


> I took a peek at the scale today and it showed 3.2lb loss since my weigh in on monday.  I will take that.  hopefully tomorrow it says the same or less.  I had to rush out of work early because nicholas's eyes were both swollen this time after nap at school.


Poor Nicholas!  Anything new been introduced around him?  Cleaners, laundry detergents?  GREAT JOB ON THE LOSS!



mommyof2Pirates said:


> *QOTD- 1/7/11 Friday-*
> What are your plans for the weekend? and what changes or plans are you making to be sure you stay on plan? Sunday will be a big day in our house.  We are huge EAGLES fans.  The 1st playoff game is at 430 on sunday.


Since I really don't care much about NFL, like to watch it but don't have any strong ties, I'll cheer for the Eagles for you!

QOTD:  If I don't clean this house and get the Christmas stuff put away, my mental stability will be in even more question that it is now!  Have Pampered Chef training Sat. evening/night.  Lots of food will be served, so I am stressing that a bit, but taking my water.  Sunday, lunch at Mom's, but I am determined to try to stay on the straight and narrow for a change!  Chances of snow intermittent for about the next 5 days, so we'll see!



DaisyJaneDisney said:


> I'm a little nervous about weighing in tomorrow--my normal weigh in day is Monday.  But I've stayed on plan all week, and have exercised a little bit every day.  So hopefully, I'll show a loss.


Good luck, and great job staying OP!



BELLE1109 said:


> tomorrow-we are going to bar to celebrate my friend's birthday.  I have saved my WW points all week for some champagne! !


Sounds like a GREAT weekend!  Enjoy!



tigger813 said:


> . Did I mention that it's Food and Wine???!!!! I would spend time in each country trying the food and a drink in each country. I would also try and take photos of all the food that I ate. And best of all, I WOULDN'T GAIN A POUND after eating everything!!


Love this!!!  Thanks again for doing the weights, HUGE Job, and much appreciated!



Holly324 said:


> I was on it for about 2 months awhile back, and after some research, I now believe that it may have caused my gall bladder problems - well, not nutrisystem itself, but being overweight and then restricting my calories so much.  After having it taken out in November, I though I would give it another shot, since I didn't have a gallbladder, what problems could it cause?  Now that I am on it, after 3 days, I woke up last night with pretty bad stomach cramps, and they have continued all day.


Don't know ANYTHING about the nutrisystem, but know a bit about gallbladder.  Had to have mine taken out 3 months after my oldest was born.  Things that bothered me before, still bother me.  I can no longer eat my raw onions (fresh from garden).  Raw cabbage, and some other things bother me.  ANYTHING fried, cannot handle it, I am sick, sick, sick, which is a good thing.  But the problems didn't go away just because it was removed.....



tggrrstarr said:


> Thursday QOTD:
> Since I can't go to Disney at Christmas due to work, I would start my day in early December at the GF and eat BF at 1900, checking out the decor beforehand. Then we would go park and hotel hopping to see all the Xmas decorations. We would end the day at MVMCP.
> I started out at the gym on the treadmill and did my weekly grocery shopping (a day late).  I just got back from dinner and only ate half!  I have leftovers for tomorrow. Back on track with water too.


I want to take the kids at Christmas, too.  Great job staying OP!!!!!!



my3princes said:


> Nick had his MRI tonight.  Now we have to wait for the results.  I hope to hear tomorrow.  I will definitely call by afternoon if I haven't heard as I will be a nut case over the weekend.


I know you have to be stressed!  Hoping and praying for good news!


----------



## tigger813

Mickey Nuggets are from Costco. They are chicken nuggets in the shape of Mickey heads!

Down 1.8 this week which is good for a PMS week (sorry, guys, we share a lot here). I did the Last Chance workout this morning! It was rough. I didn't want to over do it this morning as I'm feeling a bit run down. Just been a crazy week with kids going back to school, activities back in motion, cleaning, shopping and working. Not much down time for me this week. Hopefully it will be better next week. I will have to do my EA Sports Active workout later.

Gained another regular client last night! He'll come for weekly lower leg and foot massages. He's a diabetic so it's very important for his feet! Really nice guy, I actually know his daughter and family from church!

Well, I guess I should go and start getting DD1 up and going. Going to work until about noon today and then running a few errands. Supposed to get a little snow tonight and tomorrow so I don't know if we'll have to go out to basketball tomorrow or not. I wouldn't mind having a day in jammies! I got really into those over vacation!

TTFN


----------



## flipflopmom

ReAnSt said:


> So my ovarian cyst shrunk some I need another follow up ultrasound in 6 weeks.  Hopefully it will be gone and the last ultrasound for awhile.


YAY!!!!



Merryweather27 said:


> We are picked to spend the night in the castle suite, but not before we shut down the late EMH at 3am like the Disney diehards we are! Me too!  I was a daily weigher every time I tried to diet in the past. I used to tell myself I knew weight fluctuated and that I wouldn't get bummed by a small gain...well, I could say that all I wanted, but the truth was another story.  It made me a little obsessed, hoping every morning for another slight loss, getting bummed whenever I stayed the same or gained.  But I am excited to weight tomorrow!


I would love to shut MK down sometime.  My kids can't hang w/ that yet!  I am a daily weigher.  For me, being a bit obsessed keeps me OP.  Honestly, when I stop weighing daily, I gain.  Out of sight, out of mind...



cclovesdis said:


> I'm amazed. I had a very off-plan week and I am down 1.1 pounds!


See!!!!!  Proud of you!  Next week will be amazing!

Replies in 2 posts, because I started to reply last night, and couldn't formulate a thought.  My mind was exhausted!  My body was achy, from lack of sleep, but more energy.  I have to admit, getting back to a healthier lifestyle makes me FEEL GREAT!  My body is very happy with me not to be adding the junk, and moving!  I have had something like 12 hours sleep since Tuesday, so I am glad to have the energy boost from healthy eating!  And thankfully, that starved feeling finally went away yesterday, my appetite has shrunk, just wasn't hungry!  Hooked on a feeling, for sure!

WE GOT SNOW!!! Just got the magical call of NO SCHOOL today!!!  Sophie is already at MIL and FIL, hopefully it will warm up later and I can go get her, DH took the 4WD this am, but AK will sleep late, and I can get a jump start on the CLEANING!!!!!   More chances intermittently through about Wed. of next week.  BRING IT ON!!!

Going to weigh in a bit.  I tend to bloat during the night, and need to wait until 7ish to weigh.  From what I've seen thus far this week, I am pleased.

FOR THE NEWBIES - DON'T FORGET ABOUT THE CLIPPIES!  If you click MORE under the smilie list to your right, the WISH weight loss clippies are at the bottom.  They are in 5 pound increments, starting with 5 pounds, and for me, very motivating.  Like how I know I'm going to loose my 65 pound clippie this week, (should have last week, but gave myself the week to see if I could keep the 60 or need to scale back to 55).  

Have a great weigh in!  HAPPY FRIDAY, and remember - DON'T UNDO ALL YOU'VE DONE ALL WEEK BY WEEKEND SPLURGES!!!!!  Send those HH points to CC and weights to Tracey (tigger) ASAP!!!  

GO TEAM MICKEY!!!!!


----------



## flipflopmom

tigger813 said:


> Mickey Nuggets are from Costco. They are chicken nuggets in the shape of Mickey heads! Down 1.8 this week which is good for a PMS week (sorry, guys, we share a lot here). I did the Last Chance workout this morning!  He's a diabetic so it's very important for his feet! I wouldn't mind having a day in jammies! I got really into those over vacation!


Cool, of course, no Costco for miles, but if I ever get to one, I'll be getting some!  Glad you had a loss!  Is last chance a DVD or Wii?  Glad to see the diabetic taking care of his feet.  Daddy ended up losing a toe, and a ulcer on his footbed that never healed.  He had pretty much lost all feeling in the bottom of his feet - walked on STEAMING hot asphalt barefooted one time, burned his feet, never knew it.    I am ALL ABOUT JAMMA days!

Question, just for info purposes, how does the team part work?  Mickey vs. Donald?  Participation?  Percent loss? Pounds loss?


----------



## mikamah

Happy weighin day Team Mickey!!    Good luck to everyone!!


----------



## The Mystery Machine

So question about the HH?

So we have to do all 3 things in order to report it as a HH?

Ex. On Sat, I drank 6 water but did not exercise or eat veggies. So that does not count?


----------



## tigger813

The Mystery Machine said:


> So question about the HH?
> 
> So we have to do all 3 things in order to report it as a HH?
> 
> Ex. On Sat, I drank 6 water but did not exercise or eat veggies. So that does not count?



You get a point for each day for each item on the list you complete. SO if you complete all items everyday for the week you get 21 points. If you do 5 days of one, 3 days of another and 7 days of the third you 15 points.


Taryn- If I can work it all out I will report on participation, percentage and total weight loss.

Right now, I have 5 Mickey weigh ins and 7 Donald weigh ins and they are doing well!!!

Time to get a move on!

TTFN


----------



## flipflopmom

DOWN 6 POUNDS!!!!!

Now, I had an unfair "advantage", because I had a bit of post car-ride bloat on weigh in day (usually about 3-4 pounds).  TOO EXCITED, though!


----------



## Rose&Mike

mommyof2Pirates said:


> *QOTD- 1/7/11 Friday-*
> 
> What are your plans for the weekend? and what changes or plans are you making to be sure you stay on plan?
> 
> .


We do not have plans for the weekend except to run 6 miles on Saturday--and I am soooooo happy. Looking forward to a few quiet days. I would like to do some house cleaning and some meal planning for next week.



tggrrstarr said:


> I saw that too. I don't like how the diet book they were talking about is only at that website. I kept thinking about the arteries thing during dinner.
> 
> .


Just remember that you DO need healthy fats--omega 3s etc. I will look and see if I can find a spark article on this. Your brain needs them and your heart and your joints.



ReAnSt said:


> So my ovarian cyst shrunk some I need another follow up ultrasound in 6 weeks.  Hopefully it will be gone and the last ultrasound for awhile.
> 
> .


Here's hoping it goes away with no problems. I have had a few rupture and it is really painful.



cclovesdis said:


> I'm amazed. I had a very off-plan week and I am down 1.1 pounds!
> 
> Now, if only I had an OP week


CC--did you get some exercise in?

Tracey--woohoo for being down 1.8 and for gaining another regular client!!!

Taryn--woohoo for a snow day! I am so glad Tom went home yesterday. I haven't looked this morning, but most of the snow went south of here so I'm guessing the mtns in NC and TN are a mess today. I called him to tell him I love him last night and he sounded pooped but happy to be back. Hope Brad gets to work and back safely.



The Mystery Machine said:


> So question about the HH?
> 
> So we have to do all 3 things in order to report it as a HH?
> 
> Ex. On Sat, I drank 6 water but did not exercise or eat veggies. So that does not count?



My understanding is that you should report like this:
xx/18 (total because this week because there was only 6 days).
x/6 for water
x/6 for veggies/
x/6 for exercise.

CC is hoping to recognize people who complete even one of the tasks for the week. And remember even if you only did part of the HH you should report because it's a TEAM competition.

Hope everyone has a fabulous day! I am going to get up and walk on the treadmill for a bit and then go to work. Hoping to get caught up a bit today cause I am really behind. I might have to bring some stuff home this weekend. Tomorrow is a short run--only six miles. 

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## Rose&Mike

*Just a reminder:

When you send in your weigh in and your healthy habits PLEASE include what team you are on. It will make things so much easier for CC and Tracey if they don't have to try to figure out what team you are on. I have over a 160 people signed up for the challenge, so that's a lot of names to sort through! Thanks!*


----------



## tigger813

Rose&Mike said:


> *Just a reminder:
> 
> When you send in your weigh in and your healthy habits PLEASE include what team you are on. It will make things so much easier for CC and Tracey if they don't have to try to figure out what team you are on. I have over a 160 people signed up for the challenge, so that's a lot of names to sort through! Thanks!*



Thanks for reposting that as I'm still getting PMs without teams!

I'm only down .8 not 1.8 but I'll take that extra pound if you really want me to have it!!!!

I am planning on coming home and taking a nap this afternoon. I'll check with my boss when I get in. I need to do EASA2 this afternoon too. 

The Last Chance WOrkout is a DVD. It has several different workouts based on week and what type of workout you want like sculpting and toning or cardio. I did the basic one and I was sweating 10 minutes in like crazy. It was about 40 minutes which will be great for days when I don't have a ton of time.

DD2 is all dressed and almost ready to go. I was checking in again for weigh ins. I will get caught up when I get home later.

TTFN


----------



## tigger813

Come on Team Mickey!!!!! Donald Duck is kicking some major butt so far! We've got some great weigh ins as well!

The weigh ins are pouring in!!! I was gone for 10 minutes and had 6 more PMs!!!! Amazing! Keep it up!  I'll be back on later to put in more!!!!

I made need to take Fridays off from work just to do this!!!!!

Have a magical day!!!!!

TTFN


----------



## lisah0711

flipflopmom said:


> DOWN 6 POUNDS!!!!!
> 
> Now, I had an unfair "advantage", because I had a bit of post car-ride bloat on weigh in day (usually about 3-4 pounds).  TOO EXCITED, though!



Woo! Hoo! Taryn!    You go, girl!  

Good luck to all the TEAM MICKEY folks for weigh in!

*Vija* and *Deb* good thoughts and  for you both today.


----------



## Princess Nancy

down 2.6 lbs 

I am very happy. U have felt a bit under the weather and stressed! SO this was a good weight loss!!


Vija and Deb sending prayers!


----------



## redwalker

So excited to be back and moving again!  My foot has been awful since mid October, I think it was a heel bruise.  Yesterday was the first 4mile walk I have done since then....so happy to be moving again!


----------



## kinntj

tigger813 said:


> Come on Team Mickey!!!!! Donald Duck is kicking some major butt so far! We've got some great weigh ins as well!
> 
> The weigh ins are pouring in!!! I was gone for 10 minutes and had 6 more PMs!!!! Amazing! Keep it up!  I'll be back on later to put in more!!!!
> 
> I made need to take Fridays off from work just to do this!!!!!
> 
> Have a magical day!!!!!
> 
> TTFN



That's awesome!  Go Team Mickey!!!  I forgot to put team Mickey in my PM.  Sorry about the mix up.  I'll get it down next time.


----------



## HappyMatt

*QOTD- 1/7/11 Friday-

What are your plans for the weekend? and what changes or plans are you making to be sure you stay on plan?*

Plans for this weekend include . . . um . . . I don't think we have anything planned for this weekend.  My 3 year old daughter has dance class on Sunday, but other than that we are free.  It's kinda nice not having the whole weekend planned down to the second. 

To stay on plan, I plan on staying out of the kitchen as much as possible.  I find that is when I am most susceptible to cravings, when I see everything right in front of me.  My wife and I are on the Sonoma Diet and we are thrilled with the first week results, so we are motivated to keep it going though the weekend.


----------



## kinntj

cclovesdis said:


> I'm amazed. I had a very off-plan week and I am down 1.1 pounds!
> 
> Now, if only I had an OP week



Good job!  I'm down 1 lb too, but thought it would be more due to 3 days not eating much and not keeping it down.  Oh well, I guess not exercising much didn't help either those days.  I can only improve the next week when I have more control over my body.


----------



## Yogamama

Just sent my weigh-in in!

This weekend's plans: cleaning the house!  I need to get this place tidy, it's frightening looking.  I have a 8 mile run scheduled for Saturday afternoon.

Hoping to work on meal planning for the next week, too.


----------



## The Mystery Machine

Congrats to everyone! I unfortunately had no change but I was sick all week. So, hopefully time to get moving this week!!!!

QOTD? 

Plans for the weekend? 

19yoDD goes back to school Sun. DH is going to have to drive her. He plans on renting a car dolly and driving her back. She is just not 100% after getting her wisdom teeth out on Mon, and we don't want to have her wore out for first day classes on Mon.

Plans for the week to continue forward? 

I have to really get down and dirty with the menu planning. Granted I was sick, dd got her wisdom teeth out and it has just been a weird week but a lot of my weeks are weird so I need to stop with the excuses. 

If I do not plan, I mess up and that is where my weakest link is. Why is it so hard to come up with food to eat. Oh I know, we have reflux and eat things plain. I really need to develop a customized reflux diet for us I think.


----------



## KristiMc

cclovesdis said:


> I'm amazed. I had a very off-plan week and I am down 1.1 pounds!
> 
> Now, if only I had an OP week



Way to go!



flipflopmom said:


> DOWN 6 POUNDS!!!!!
> 
> Now, I had an unfair "advantage", because I had a bit of post car-ride bloat on weigh in day (usually about 3-4 pounds).  TOO EXCITED, though!



 That is awesome!



tigger813 said:


> Come on Team Mickey!!!!! Donald Duck is kicking some major butt so far! We've got some great weigh ins as well!
> 
> The weigh ins are pouring in!!! I was gone for 10 minutes and had 6 more PMs!!!! Amazing! Keep it up!  I'll be back on later to put in more!!!!
> 
> I made need to take Fridays off from work just to do this!!!!!
> 
> Have a magical day!!!!!
> 
> TTFN



Thank you for taking the time to keep track!


Princess Nancy said:


> down 2.6 lbs
> 
> I am very happy. U have felt a bit under the weather and stressed! SO this was a good weight loss!!
> 
> 
> Vija and Deb sending prayers!



Way to go!!



kinntj said:


> Good job!  I'm down 1 lb too, but thought it would be more due to 3 days not eating much and not keeping it down.  Oh well, I guess not exercising much didn't help either those days.  I can only improve the next week when I have more control over my body.



Hope you are feeling better.


Yogamama said:


> Just sent my weigh-in in!
> 
> This weekend's plans: cleaning the house!  I need to get this place tidy, it's frightening looking.  I have a 8 mile run scheduled for Saturday afternoon.
> 
> Hoping to work on meal planning for the next week, too.



8 miles - wow.  I wish I could get into running.  



The Mystery Machine said:


> Congrats to everyone! I unfortunately had no change but I was sick all week. So, hopefully time to get moving this week!!!!


 
Hope you are feeling better.


----------



## KristiMc

Good morning!

I am down 5.8 for the week! 

Got about 5 inches of snow overnight and our snowblower is broken so I was out there shoveling this morning.  Supposed to get more this weekend.  Hopefully the snowblower parts will come soon.

QOTD:  Tonight we are going to the high school basketball game.  My boys (9&6) play on the rec league and get to go on the court at half-time so they are excited.

I think we are going to go walk around the RV show tomorrow.  We love camping and use a tent but someday we would like to get a RV.  We will go out to dinner tomorrow also.  I save my WW weekly points for Saturday for a splurge.

Not much planned for Sunday.  The Steelers have a bye this week so no football for me to watch.

Have a great day everyone!

Kristi


----------



## aamomma

Good morning all!  I had a good loss this week, considering I didn't even start OP until Monday.  QOTD - My youngest DD is turning 13 on Sunday - so, tonight grandparents are coming over for fruit pizza (I promised my DD I would eat a small piece - so I'm trying to budget some extra calories for tonight) Tomorrow - is a birthday "shopping spree" and I'm seriously thinking about buying a proform crosswalk treadmill.  Then Sunday we will go out to eat at her choice of restaurant- so this will be a challenging weekend, but I will get gung-ho again Monday!!!!


----------



## HappyMatt

I am pretty psyched right now.  I lost 10 pounds this week!!! And my wife lost 8!!!  

We have been eating healthier this week than we ever have and we are amazed by how much better we feel because of it.  

Who knew?


----------



## swissfamilyrobinson

Good Morning Team Members! I'm down 2 pounds. I had hoped for a little more, but took the kids to see Tangled yesterday afternoon (we all loved it!!) and had a boatload of popcorn......and, well, chocolate covered raisins too.

QOTD: What are your plans for the weekend? and what changes or plans are you making to be sure you stay on plan?

Saturday: Friends coming over to help strip wallpaper and replace electrical outlets from beige to white (I know - good friends, huh?). We're gonna grill burgers and I'll have baked chips and lots of cut up veggies.

Sunday: Church and eat at home. DD going back to college, so we'll get her ready to hit the road.


----------



## BELLE1109

beyond flipping excited to report that I am 5lbs down this week
I owe it all to walking every night, drinking my HH allotment of water, WWs and of course you guys!!!
thanks for the inspiration/accountability.

lets go team Mickey!!!


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

HappyMatt said:


> That is disappointing.  But I won't hold it against you.  For you see, I am a REDSKINS fan.  So, I will have Sunday free.



I figured with 3 guys on here It would only be a matter of time for a reply.  Sorry to hear your a redskins fan but since their not much of a threat to us I dont have any hard feeling either. Really I say this in an all joking nature.  Actually I was sad to see McNabb leave and go to the skins but now Im not so sad because Vick has brought his A game.  Never really liked the guy with what he did in his past but if he gets us to the superbowl than I guess I wont complain.  I know thats wishful thinking but a girl can hope.



my3princes said:


> Nick had his MRI tonight.  Now we have to wait for the results.  I hope to hear tomorrow.  I will definitely call by afternoon if I haven't heard as I will be a nut case over the weekend.



I am thinking of you today.  I hope it is good and quick results.



KristiMc said:


> Well I am a STEELERS fan and we have this Sunday free also



I have to deal with 2 steelers fans everyday in my office.  There is a constant battle between us and they try to secretly put steelers stuff in my office.  Enjoy your week off of watching you lucky duck!



ReAnSt said:


> So my ovarian cyst shrunk some I need another follow up ultrasound in 6 weeks.  Hopefully it will be gone and the last ultrasound for awhile.


 Great News!



cclovesdis said:


> I'm amazed. I had a very off-plan week and I am down 1.1 pounds!
> 
> Now, if only I had an OP week



will let you off the hook this week since you brought a loss.  Isnt it funny how sometimes you try to so hard and they scale doesnt move and then other weeks you fall off the wagon and you loose.  Sometimes i dont get it.  Either way good for you!!!!!!!!!



flipflopmom said:


> Since I really don't care much about NFL, like to watch it but don't have any strong ties, I'll cheer for the Eagles for you!



Now that is a real friend!  Thank you.  Kristi and matt, maybe since your teams arent playing you want to cheer for the eagles too.



flipflopmom said:


> Hooked on a feeling, for sure!
> 
> WE GOT SNOW!!! Just got the magical call of NO SCHOOL today!!!



I am hooked on a feeling too.  Isnt it great!  We got about 1-3 inches of snow and they closed schools.  Work was as usual and I had a meeting at 745am.  My poor Ryan had to go to school anyway.  They have the after school program open.  These are the days I feel bad for being a working mom.  Glad you got to stay home and have some extra alone time to get the cleaning started.  



flipflopmom said:


> DOWN 6 POUNDS!!!!!
> 
> Now, I had an unfair "advantage", because I had a bit of post car-ride bloat on weigh in day (usually about 3-4 pounds).  TOO EXCITED, though!



wow that is amazing.  I think you may be in the running for being the biggest looser this week.  Good for you!!!!!



Princess Nancy said:


> down 2.6 lbs



awesome job nancy that is a great loss for the week.



redwalker said:


> So excited to be back and moving again!



Great job for getting out there redwalker.  I bet it felt good to get started again.  Nice to see you back here.



Yogamama said:


> I have a 8 mile run scheduled for Saturday afternoon.



I hope you have a great run tomorrow.  



The Mystery Machine said:


> Congrats to everyone! I unfortunately had no change but I was sick all week. So, hopefully time to get moving this week!!!!



It was a rough week for you so i would not beat yourself up about it.  Im glad you are feeling better and I bet next will be much better for you.  I hope your dh and dd get where there going safely.



KristiMc said:


> I am down 5.8 for the week!



excellent job kristi.  Wow that is amazing.  It sounds like you have a fun weekend planned.  Sorry your snowblower is not working but look at all that exercise you got doing the shoveling manually.


I just wanted to check in with everyone and say GOOOOOOO TEAM MICKEY.  I cant wait to see our first week results next week.  I know everyone is trying so hard and already has made such wonderful lifestyle changes. Remember although we celebrated our losses on the scale it is not the only way of measuring our success.  Remember to pat yourself on the back when you have a NSV(non-scale victory) too.  

I am busy at work today, nicks eyes were still swollen today, sent him off to daycare with a dose of benadryl.  Ryans school was closed due to the small amount of snow we had.  I remember when we were kids it had to be at least 5 inches for a closing. now I feel like my mom who would say remember when we had to walk to school in the foot of snow.  Anyway...he had to go into the daycare program at school.  I am feeling guilty about that.  Most snow days my mom has off (she also works at a school) and ryan would hang out with her, but today the administrative offices are open so she had to go in.  

Ok well I will be back later tonight.  Have a great day!


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

I realized while I was posting I had missed a few posts so here are more replies:



aamomma said:


> Good morning all!  I had a good loss this week, considering I didn't even start OP until Monday.
> 
> so this will be a challenging weekend, but I will get gung-ho again Monday!!!!



Great job on the loss.  Sounds like a fun weekend.  Maybe make a plan that you will allow yourself a small piece of fruit pizza tonight, and 1 treat at dinner.  I find if I make a plan or a goal for myself It usually ends up being better than if I would have just said forget everything and I will start again on monday.  Good luck and have fun.



HappyMatt said:


> I am pretty psyched right now.  I lost 10 pounds this week!!! And my wife lost 8!!!



Holy Smokes!!!  Great job Matt and extend that to your wife too.  Her hard work of making those yummy meals for you is really paying off. 



BELLE1109 said:


> beyond flipping excited to report that I am 5lbs down this week
> I owe it all to walking every night, drinking my HH allotment of water, WWs and of course you guys!!!
> thanks for the inspiration/accountability.
> 
> lets go team Mickey!!!



AWESOME!!!!!!!  You did all the hard work.  Glad it paid off for you.  That is excellent.

I feel like Team Mickey is sounding like we are doing pretty well.  I havent had a chance to pop over to the donald yet.  Tracey maybe you can give us an update later on how its looking....you know since your on our team and all.

Keep up the great work everyone.


----------



## girlrea

Hello Team Mickey, Down 2 lbs, slow and steady wins the race. QOTD. My plans for the weekend are to clean the house, and get in a few workouts. Cook a few good meals for the week.


----------



## flipflopmom

GO TEAM MICKEY!!!  GREAT WEIGHT REPORTS!!!!!


----------



## Holly324

Sooo, I don't know how to do the multiple quote thing, but to those who responded about my nutrisystem/gallbladder problem...thanks for your input!  I do realize that I have to be careful about what I eat and don't eat, even after the surgery.  But I think I will be done with Nutrisystem for now.  It just seems to mess with my system.  After eating regular food last night and this morning, I am already feeling much better.  So on that note, another question.  

Those of you on WW, are you using the new plan?  How is it?  I know WW would help me maintain once I hit my goal, so I am thinking about joining it again.  Thanks!

THRILLED to report a 3lb loss this week!!!  I LOVE the Wii fit and the biggest loser challenge for Wii.  I have never exercised so much in my life!  My posture feels better, and I love to do it!   

My plans for the weekend have me slightly nervous.  My husband is interviewing at Iowa State this weekend for Vet School!!  We are so excited, but we are taking a weekend trip there for it, which means lots of eating out.  Praying that I make good choices, but praying even more that the interview goes well!!

Let's go Team Mickey!!!!  Let's start another great week!


----------



## DaisyJaneDisney

I'm down 1.3 pounds!  And that's since Monday, since I was a late addition here.  So, Cool beans!

And congrats to everyone else showing a loss.  And here's to next week for all of us!  

I'm so not good at the commenting or quoting.  Not enough time, but best wishes to you all.


----------



## Mysteria

Good afternoon ladies and gents.  Down 1lb! Next week will be better since tonight is grocery shopping so I can pick up some better food for the cause!


----------



## Stinasmom

Yea!

I honestly didn't think the needle on the scale would move and it did!!

I've used the scale at my jazzercise center as well as my Wii Fit Board. They both weigh me 3lbs lighter than at the Dr.s office, so I'm adding in the 3lbs. 

But none the less, I went down 4 pounds!!

I can't wait until my "Mii" doesn't look so short and pudgy!

Marcy


----------



## WeLoveLilo05

Wait I am confused lol.
Everyone is weighing in but I didn't post my official weigh in until this past monday so do I wait til then to weigh myself Monday morning?

Congrats everyone who has lost! Keep up the good work!


----------



## BELLE1109

congrats to all our losers!


----------



## WeLoveLilo05

tigger813 said:


> You can send in your weigh in on Monday as long as I have it by 7:30. You can always call me or text me with your weight.



oh ok, I didn't see this one, so Monday is fine, thanks!


----------



## WeLoveLilo05

QOTDFriday~

This weekend we are celebrating DD and my cousin's 6th and 3rd birthdays . DD has a peanut allergy so I am the designated cake bakers and "designer" LOL. So tonight I am making and decorating 2 cakes. Mike Wazowski for DD and Dora for my cousin.


----------



## yanni2

This weekend includes:  
Friday: dh has therapy for his back at 3:00, and then taking him to a men's only service at church at 7:00 while I go hang at a friends house.... dh is not allowed to drive right no due to a car accident that injured his back...so I banned him from driving until his back improves...LOL!  Both dds are spending the night at a friends.

Saturday:  Both dds have gymnastics practice from 9:30-1:30,  so off we will go on r 35 minute commute.  We will also have church later that night

Sunday:  not much planned, but a guest speaker at church sunday night.

I did manage to lose 1.2 pounds this week, which I am happy with since I did not do all that great in the eating department.... and pms is here.

Michelle


----------



## Stinasmom

HappyMatt said:


> *QOTD- 1/7/11 Friday-
> 
> What are your plans for the weekend? and what changes or plans are you making to be sure you stay on plan?*



Somehow I always miss the QOTD and have to go back and search for it...

Anyway, here in the Pacific NW we are pretty excited that our Seahawks have a playoff game tomorrow!Unfortunately, it's against the champion Saints... 
My DD14 is a huge Saints fan....something about Reggie Bush
so we will have friends over to watch.
I will make snacks and DH will likely have some beer, but I am so enjoying the progress so far, that I will limit what I have. 
Plus, I have Sunday to work it off... it takes me 2+ hours to learn new routines, refresh my memory on older ones, to put my new Jazzercise set together each week. 

Hopefully, there won't be a setback. NOW NEXT weekend will be another story! I am registered for a wine class Friday night focusing on the wines of Spain and Portugal, and Saturday is our annual Brewfest in town where there are 30+ microbrewers bring a couple of their fresh brews to various venues around our quaint downtown area. MMMMmmmm! 

Good luck Team!

Marcy


----------



## tigger813

PLEASE, I BEG OF YOU, PLEASE INCLUDE YOUR TEAM NAME IN THE TITLE OF YOUR MESSAGE. IN YOUR MESSAGE PLEASE POST  YOUR WEIGHT...NOT HOW MUCH YOU LOST! I JUST SPENT THE LAST HOUR PUTTING IN ALL THE WEIGH INS AND I HAD TO DO SEVERAL SEARCHES TO FIND OUT WHAT TEAM PEOPLE WERE ON

I hope I don't sound like GRUMPY!

Thanks!


----------



## tggrrstarr

I had a solid, no loss week. In fact, I went up .2 pounds. But i'm not upset, I usually lose every other week, and I had a great loss last week.  This just means a big loss for me next week!  

My weekend plans?
Friday - work. Saturday- work. Sunday - work. 

Monday? Can't come fast enough!  Clothes shopping for Disney, house cleaning and more treadmill! 

I had a veggie burger for an early lunch, carrots for snack and am going to eat my Benihana leftovers for dinner. Lobster, scallops & shrimp with rice. Yum!  I also have a caramel yogurt and a special k protein bar for extra snacks. Only one coke zero today and water is being refilled now.


----------



## Disneywedding2010

I lost *3 *pounds!


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

girlrea said:


> Hello Team Mickey, Down 2 lbs, slow and steady wins the race. QOTD. My plans for the weekend are to clean the house, and get in a few workouts. Cook a few good meals for the week.



Great Job.  slow and steady works



DaisyJaneDisney said:


> I'm down 1.3 pounds!  And that's since Monday, since I was a late addition here.  So, Cool beans!



woohoo.  nice job daisy.



Mysteria said:


> Good afternoon ladies and gents.  Down 1lb! Next week will be better since tonight is grocery shopping so I can pick up some better food for the cause!



1lb is still a loss and a good one at that.  Great job.



Stinasmom said:


> I can't wait until my "Mii" doesn't look so short and pudgy!
> 
> Marcy



  just remember tv adds 10 lbs. so I bet you already look better than your mii.  Great job on the loss. thats awesome.



WeLoveLilo05 said:


> QOTDFriday~
> 
> This weekend we are celebrating DD and my cousin's 6th and 3rd birthdays . DD has a peanut allergy so I am the designated cake bakers and "designer" LOL. So tonight I am making and decorating 2 cakes. Mike Wazowski for DD and Dora for my cousin.



I would love to see your cake pics.  feel free to post them on here when your done.  I hope you have a wonderful time at the celebrations.



yanni2 said:


> I did manage to lose 1.2 pounds this week, which I am happy with since I did not do all that great in the eating department.... and pms is here.
> 
> Michelle



wow you have a busy weekend planned.  I would say you must of done something right.  Great job on the 1.2lb loss.  I here ya on the PMS too.



Stinasmom said:


> Somehow I always miss the QOTD and have to go back and search for it...



I am usually a day behind but just in case it will help, on the first page of the thread there is a post for QOTD archive.  You will find all of the QOTD's posted there to refer to.

The wine class and beer weekend sounds like so much fun and I would agree that will be tough, you cant go to a wine/beer tasting and not taste it.  I bet if you do well during the week and add in some moving that wkend you will be fine.  



tggrrstarr said:


> Monday? Can't come fast enough!  Clothes shopping for Disney, house cleaning and more treadmill!



Im usually saying the opposite but in your case I can understand why.  Btw your lunch sounded so yummy, i am starving right now and all I can think of is lobster and scallops.

Just finished up at work, need to get home to my family.  I will check in later this evening.


----------



## Disneywedding2010

*QOTD- 1/7/11 Friday-

What are your plans for the weekend? and what changes or plans are you making to be sure you stay on plan?*

Friday: Relaxing and taking a day off from exercising

Saturday: mile on the treadmill and homework

Sunday: same thing but also throw in taking the tree down as well. I also plan meals and exercise routines for the following week.


----------



## PRINCESS VIJA

tigger813 said:


> Down 1.8 this week which is good for a PMS week (sorry, guys, we share a lot here). I did the Last Chance workout this morning! It was rough. !



great job on the loss!



cclovesdis said:


> I'm amazed. I had a very off-plan week and I am down 1.1 pounds!  Now, if only I had an OP week


that is terrific, and you will have an OP week, and when you do you will rock the scale!



flipflopmom said:


> YAY!!!!
> 
> WE GOT SNOW!!! Just got the magical call of NO SCHOOL today!!!  Sophie is already at MIL and FIL, hopefully it will warm up later and I can go get her, DH took the 4WD this am, but AK will sleep late, and I can get a jump start on the CLEANING!!!!!   More chances intermittently through about Wed. of next week.  BRING IT ON!!!
> 
> Going to weigh in a bit.  I tend to bloat during the night, and need to wait until 7ish to weigh.  From what I've seen thus far this week, I am pleased.



glad you are enjoying the snow and got your wish of no school!


flipflopmom said:


> DOWN 6 POUNDS!!!!!


THAT IS INCREDIBLE!!!  Great job!



lisah0711 said:


> *Vija* and *Deb* good thoughts and  for you both today.



thank you!



Princess Nancy said:


> down 2.6 lbs
> 
> Vija and Deb sending prayers!



congrats on the loss, and thanks!


redwalker said:


> So excited to be back and moving again!  My foot has been awful since mid October, I think it was a heel bruise.  Yesterday was the first 4mile walk I have done since then....so happy to be moving again!


I am happy for you, I haven't really exercised in 4 months, after the blood clots I was too afraid.  (the blood clots hit their worst right after a pretest 1 hr. solid workout for taekwondo.)  But I feel so much better now that I do workout.  makes me like working out, and I see how much better I feel now.



HappyMatt said:


> *QOTD- 1/7/11 Friday-
> To stay on plan, I plan on staying out of the kitchen as much as possible.  I find that is when I am most susceptible to cravings, when I see everything right in front of me.  My wife and I are on the Sonoma Diet and we are thrilled with the first week results, so we are motivated to keep it going though the weekend.*


*
what is the Sonoma diet?  great idea to stay out of the kitchen, out of sight out of mind.



Yogamama said:



			This weekend's plans: cleaning the house!  I need to get this place tidy, it's frightening looking.  I have a 8 mile run scheduled for Saturday afternoon.
		
Click to expand...

enjoy your run



The Mystery Machine said:



			Congrats to everyone! I unfortunately had no change but I was sick all week. So, hopefully time to get moving this week!!!!

Click to expand...


I hope you feel better soon.



KristiMc said:



			Good morning!

I am down 5.8 for the week! 

Got about 5 inches of snow overnight and our snowblower is broken so I was out there shoveling this morning.  Supposed to get more this weekend.  Hopefully the snowblower parts will come soon.

I think we are going to go walk around the RV show tomorrow.  We love camping and use a tent but someday we would like to get a RV.  We will go out to dinner tomorrow also.  I save my WW weekly points for Saturday for a splurge.
		
Click to expand...


that is a great loss! and shoveling counts as exercise!  My hubby would love to get an RV.  I am a true blue tent camper though, I hate to give that up.  Nothing like listening to the rain on the tent at night.  So relaxing.


aamomma said:



			Good morning all!  I had a good loss this week, considering I didn't even start OP until Monday.  QOTD - My youngest DD is turning 13 on Sunday - so, tonight grandparents are coming over for fruit pizza (I promised my DD I would eat a small piece - so I'm trying to budget some extra calories for tonight) Tomorrow - is a birthday "shopping spree" and I'm seriously thinking about buying a proform crosswalk treadmill.  Then Sunday we will go out to eat at her choice of restaurant- so this will be a challenging weekend, but I will get gung-ho again Monday!!!!
		
Click to expand...


great you had a good week, and enjoy the 13th birthday weekend.  that is great.


HappyMatt said:



			I am pretty psyched right now.  I lost 10 pounds this week!!! And my wife lost 8!!!
		
Click to expand...


WOW!!!!!  that is outstanding!  way to go for you and your DW!


swissfamilyrobinson said:



			Good Morning Team Members! I'm down 2 pounds. I had hoped for a little more, but took the kids to see Tangled yesterday afternoon (we all loved it!!) and had a boatload of popcorn......and, well, chocolate covered raisins too.

Click to expand...


2 pounds is great, and once you flush out the salt from the popcorn, you should have a great result next week!  How is tangled by the way?



BELLE1109 said:



			beyond flipping excited to report that I am 5lbs down this week
I owe it all to walking every night, drinking my HH allotment of water, WWs and of course you guys!!!
thanks for the inspiration/accountability.

lets go team Mickey!!!
		
Click to expand...


that is exciting!  And seeing how you are tying your loss to the HH!  it is inspiring to us!


girlrea said:



			Hello Team Mickey, Down 2 lbs, slow and steady wins the race.
		
Click to expand...


great job!  


Holly324 said:



			Sooo, I don't know how to do the multiple quote thing, Those of you on WW, are you using the new plan?  How is it?  I know WW would help me maintain once I hit my goal, so I am thinking about joining it again.  Thanks!

THRILLED to report a 3lb loss this week!!!  I LOVE the Wii fit and the biggest loser challenge for Wii.  I have never exercised so much in my life!  My posture feels better, and I love to do it!   

My plans for the weekend have me slightly nervous.  My husband is interviewing at Iowa State this weekend for Vet School!!  We are so excited, but we are taking a weekend trip there for it, which means lots of eating out.  Praying that I make good choices, but praying even more that the interview goes well!!

Let's go Team Mickey!!!!  Let's start another great week!
		
Click to expand...


Regarding the multiple quotes... on the bottom right of each post there are some boxes, click on the middle one with the " on it.  then keep clicking that on the posts  you want to reply to, at the end click on post reply on bottom left.  the quotes will come up in the usual reply looking box.  Hope that helps.

Great job on the loss and good luck on your DH's interview


DaisyJaneDisney said:



			I'm down 1.3 pounds!  And that's since Monday, since I was a late addition here.  So, Cool beans!
		
Click to expand...

nice job!



Mysteria said:



			Good afternoon ladies and gents.  Down 1lb!
		
Click to expand...

Yeahh!



Stinasmom said:



			Yea!

I honestly didn't think the needle on the scale would move and it did!!

I've used the scale at my jazzercise center as well as my Wii Fit Board. They both weigh me 3lbs lighter than at the Dr.s office, so I'm adding in the 3lbs. 

But none the less, I went down 4 pounds!!

I can't wait until my "Mii" doesn't look so short and pudgy!

Click to expand...

congrats!!!  I didn't realize your mii changes shape.  I've got the ea sports exercise game, it doesn't work very well for me.  it doesn't show the lunges and leg work, it won't register.  Maybe I'll have to add the BL and wii fit exercises in.



yanni2 said:



			I did manage to lose 1.2 pounds this week, which I am happy with since I did not do all that great in the eating department.... and pms is here.
		
Click to expand...

nice job!



tggrrstarr said:



			I had a solid, no loss week. In fact, I went up .2 pounds. But i'm not upset, I usually lose every other week, and I had a great loss last week.  This just means a big loss for me next week!
		
Click to expand...


Can't wait to hear the loss for next week!*


----------



## PRINCESS VIJA

Disneywedding2010 said:


> I lost *3 *pounds!



great job!


----------



## PRINCESS VIJA

I think I have caught up with all of the posts, team Mickey is doing great!

thanks for all of your well wishes!  I am home now.  Wow, was I scared this morning.  the procedure went fine.  after they started the IV they started the drugs... thank heavens for versed and propofol!!!

They told me they might have to wake me up before the procedure was done for a bubble test that would require me to be able to "bear down", but they didn't do it, so I am happy!  I do remember a bit of coughing at the end as the tube came out, but that is it.  they said going down at first they had to stop and give me more drugs.

I am just tired now, and my throat is a bit sore. took a nap when we got home.

Now comes the waiting till I hear back from my cardiologist as to what the plan is for me.  

Good news and bad news...  the good news is that the hole is a PFO (patent foramen ovale) which is better than an ASD (atrial septal defect).  The bad news problem is that insurance won't cover the type of closure the doc wants to do if it is a PFO.  (they would cover it if I had had a stroke instead of just a clot going down my arm.  I am sooooo lucky that I didn't stroke as that was a HUGE clot 4 inches big!!!  Can you imagine what would have happened if that had gone toward my brain????)  I really am lucky to be alive.  many people don't survive blood clots in lungs, let along one that big traveling in the arterial system.  so now I wait and see if the doc can convice the insurance company to cover it.  I really don't want any more clots, but I am wise enough to know that with my history that clots will form again and that I DON'T want it in my arterial system.  ughhhh, insurance companies

THANKS AGAIN FOR ALL THE PRAYERS AND WELL WISHES!!!!!


----------



## Rose&Mike

I haven't had a chance to read replies--I'll get to that later, just wanted to remind everyone again----

*PLEASE when you send Tracey and CC pm's include your team name. This is SO important. We don't want to burn out our team of folks that are working so hard to run the challenge. Also Tracey needs your CURRENT WEIGHT, not how much you lost. The spreadsheet calculates all of that.*
So to recap:

Tigger813--current weight and team name

CClovesdis--healthy habits and team

TIA!!!!


----------



## Rose&Mike

redwalker said:


> So excited to be back and moving again!  My foot has been awful since mid October, I think it was a heel bruise.  Yesterday was the first 4mile walk I have done since then....so happy to be moving again!


So nice to have you back with us! Woohoo for 4 miles! Are there pictures of the new puppy?



The Mystery Machine said:


> Congrats to everyone! I unfortunately had no change but I was sick all week. So, hopefully time to get moving this week!!!!
> 
> QOTD?
> 
> Plans for the weekend?
> 
> 19yoDD goes back to school Sun. DH is going to have to drive her. He plans on renting a car dolly and driving her back. She is just not 100% after getting her wisdom teeth out on Mon, and we don't want to have her wore out for first day classes on Mon.
> 
> Plans for the week to continue forward?
> 
> I have to really get down and dirty with the menu planning. Granted I was sick, dd got her wisdom teeth out and it has just been a weird week but a lot of my weeks are weird so I need to stop with the excuses.
> 
> If I do not plan, I mess up and that is where my weakest link is. Why is it so hard to come up with food to eat. Oh I know, we have reflux and eat things plain. I really need to develop a customized reflux diet for us I think.


Oh, wisdom teeth, yes I remember it well. Tom got his out before freshman year. It was not fun. He actually fell over when I was helping him get a drink. Luckily he didn't hit his head. I thought Mike was going to have to come home from work to help me get him up. 

I don't do well without a plan either! Hope you can get organized this weekend!



HappyMatt said:


> I am pretty psyched right now.  I lost 10 pounds this week!!! And my wife lost 8!!!
> 
> We have been eating healthier this week than we ever have and we are amazed by how much better we feel because of it.
> 
> Who knew?


Wow, that is huge! Way to go!



Holly324 said:


> Sooo, I don't know how to do the multiple quote thing, but to those who responded about my nutrisystem/gallbladder problem...thanks for your input!  I do realize that I have to be careful about what I eat and don't eat, even after the surgery.  But I think I will be done with Nutrisystem for now.  It just seems to mess with my system.  After eating regular food last night and this morning, I am already feeling much better.  So on that note, another question.
> 
> Those of you on WW, are you using the new plan?  How is it?  I know WW would help me maintain once I hit my goal, so I am thinking about joining it again.  Thanks!
> 
> THRILLED to report a 3lb loss this week!!!  I LOVE the Wii fit and the biggest loser challenge for Wii.  I have never exercised so much in my life!  My posture feels better, and I love to do it!
> 
> My plans for the weekend have me slightly nervous.  My husband is interviewing at Iowa State this weekend for Vet School!!  We are so excited, but we are taking a weekend trip there for it, which means lots of eating out.  Praying that I make good choices, but praying even more that the interview goes well!!
> 
> Let's go Team Mickey!!!!  Let's start another great week!


Hope the trip to Iowa goes well and that the interview goes great!



PRINCESS VIJA said:


> I think I have caught up with all of the posts, team Mickey is doing great!
> 
> thanks for all of your well wishes!  I am home now.  Wow, was I scared this morning.  the procedure went fine.  after they started the IV they started the drugs... thank heavens for versed and propofol!!!
> 
> They told me they might have to wake me up before the procedure was done for a bubble test that would require me to be able to "bear down", but they didn't do it, so I am happy!  I do remember a bit of coughing at the end as the tube came out, but that is it.  they said going down at first they had to stop and give me more drugs.
> 
> I am just tired now, and my throat is a bit sore. took a nap when we got home.
> 
> Now comes the waiting till I hear back from my cardiologist as to what the plan is for me.
> 
> Good news and bad news...  the good news is that the hole is a PFO (patent foramen ovale) which is better than an ASD (atrial septal defect).  The bad news problem is that insurance won't cover the type of closure the doc wants to do if it is a PFO.  (they would cover it if I had had a stroke instead of just a clot going down my arm.  I am sooooo lucky that I didn't stroke as that was a HUGE clot 4 inches big!!!  Can you imagine what would have happened if that had gone toward my brain????)  I really am lucky to be alive.  many people don't survive blood clots in lungs, let along one that big traveling in the arterial system.  so now I wait and see if the doc can convice the insurance company to cover it.  I really don't want any more clots, but I am wise enough to know that with my history that clots will form again and that I DON'T want it in my arterial system.  ughhhh, insurance companies
> 
> THANKS AGAIN FOR ALL THE PRAYERS AND WELL WISHES!!!!!


Vija--sending good thoughts your way that everything gets straightened out with the insurance!

Congratulations to all you Losers! Looks like there have been lots of pounds lost this week. Just remember if the scale didn't say what you wanted it to, don't give up! Not everybody has a loss every week. Hang in there and spend some time this weekend thinking about what you did last week and whether or not you need to make some adjustments to your plan!

Hope everyone has a good evening! Mike and I are going to go out for an adult beverage tonight! It has been a long week, which I am happy to see end. Looking forward, to what I hope will be a quiet weekend!


----------



## WDWangela

If we forgot to include our team name, do we need to send it over again?  Sorry that I forgot to include the team name.  I will do better next week (hopefully).


----------



## tigger813

35/71 weigh ins so far and one new Mickey!!!! Keep 'em comin'!!!!!


----------



## Rose&Mike

WDWangela said:


> If we forgot to include our team name, do we need to send it over again?  Sorry that I forgot to include the team name.  I will do better next week (hopefully).



If you sent it recently, I would resend it. If you sent it this morning Tracey might have already gotten to it.


----------



## tigger813

WDWangela said:


> If we forgot to include our team name, do we need to send it over again?  Sorry that I forgot to include the team name.  I will do better next week (hopefully).



NO NEED TO RESEND!!!! Everything that has been sent in has been recorded on the thread! Just do better next time

I truly do love you all! I'm PMSing and very tired so excuse me if I sound grumpy!!!!

Watching Ramona and Beezus with the family! Enjoyed our steak, colby jack, bacon and onion subs and fries for dinner and the Raspberry White Russian really hit the spot!!!!!

Gotta share a funny thing Izzie said a few minutes ago as she was eating twisted Cheetos:  "PEACE, LOVE, CHEETOS!!!!!" DH and I about choked on our subs!!!! She is soooo incredibly funny!!!!!!

DH and I are going to work on posting photos on the boards. Just had no time to figure out how to do it before. SO be on the lookout for LOTS of TIGGER813 photos! You'll probably get sick of seeing my face!!!! I can't wait to share the photo of me in my red dress!!!!


----------



## tigger813

OOPS I didn't realize that I had posted that I lost 1.8 when it was only .8! I guess it was just wishful thinking!!!!!

Gotta do 2 EASA2 workouts tomorrow! I can't believe how wiped out I was at the end of today! Stress is catching up to me!!!! Glad working is increasing as the bills do as well! Just trying to be confident that we can continue to save for our cruise! 

TTFN


----------



## smile4stamps

Hi Everyone!  

My name is Paula and I am 33 years old.  I've battled with my weight my entire life.  It probably didn't help working at McDonald's for 7.5 years starting at the age of 16.  When I started their I was already a size 14 and when I finally quit I was a size 20-22.  I joined weight watchers about this time and dropped to about 185lbs (foggy memory, can't remember exactly the weight).  I was still about a size 18 at this weight.  

The year before I got married my now hubby and I joined the gym and I was down to about 185 for my wedding in May 2004.  Since then I pretty much only went up.  In 2005 I returned to school to get another Bachelor's degree.  This time in nursing.  You would have thought that taking nutrition classes and such I would lose weight but instead I gained.  By the time I finished school I was probably 225-230lbs (never got on the scale).

In 2009 I had a Dr's appt and weighed in at 237 pounds.  As far as I know that was my highest weight ever.  That did not start me to losing weight though.  In the summer of 2009 I decided that I had to stop spending so much money eating out and lost almost 25lbs since then.  

I'm currently about 213lbs and am hoping to lose at least 1lb a week.  I don't remember a time when I was below 185 in the last 15 years so my first goal is to get below 185.  

I am now an RN and I work night shift which really plays havoc with an exercise routine.  It is also hard for me to eat healthy with this schedule but I am going to try my best.

For Christmas I received the Wii Fit Plus and Biggest Loser Challenge Game so I am using those to get my exercise!

Now back to page 4 to read about everyone else!


----------



## cclovesdis

I have 47 PMs to go through tonight! Very excited!

Some quick replies as Friday night's are pretty much destined for sleeping 


mommyof2Pirates said:


> I watched that the other night.  very inspiring.  Actually CC if your reading this I thought of you.  This girl had so many issues with her mom and her weight loss.  You should try to watch it on mtv.com if you can it was really inspiring.



Thanks for thinking of me!  I will watch it sometime this weekend.

Thanks *Taryn* for the support!

Thanks to everyone for the congrats and congrats to all of our losers! We are reporting some awesome losses!

To those struggling,  Hope everyone sick is feeling better!



Rose&Mike said:


> CC--did you get some exercise in?
> 
> CC is hoping to recognize people who complete even one of the tasks for the week. And remember even if you only did part of the HH you should report because it's a TEAM competition.



Sort of. I moved a lot at work, including a lot of bending.

As for HH, if you earn 1 point, PM me! The team with the most participants wins! Also, I will be posting a list of everyone who earns all the points (this week it's 6) for at least 1 of the HHs. 

*Princess Vija*:  and 



Rose&Mike said:


> I haven't had a chance to read replies--I'll get to that later, just wanted to remind everyone again----
> 
> *PLEASE when you send Tracey and CC pm's include your team name. This is SO important. We don't want to burn out our team of folks that are working so hard to run the challenge. Also Tracey needs your CURRENT WEIGHT, not how much you lost. The spreadsheet calculates all of that.*
> So to recap:
> 
> Tigger813--current weight and team name
> 
> CClovesdis--healthy habits and team
> 
> TIA!!!!



Thank you for posting this!

Welcome *Paula*!


----------



## HappyMatt

PRINCESS VIJA said:


> what is the Sonoma diet?



It involves clean eating.  No sugar, no white flour, no processed food.  It stresses portion control and proper protien to grain to vegitable ratios for each meal.

I know, it sounds lile no fun, but my DW and I are amazed at how good we feel this week.  After 2 days of no sugar I had an apple and it was the sweetest apple I had ever tasted.  After 3 days of no sugar I had a Diet Coke.  It tasted so weird.  I used to drink Diet Coke like it was water, but I have not had one since. 

I lost a lot of weight this week just sticking to this diet.  That just goes to show how bad I was eating before.


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

Disneywedding2010 said:


> I lost *3 *pounds!



Great Job



PRINCESS VIJA said:


> Good news and bad news...  the good news is that the hole is a PFO (patent foramen ovale) which is better than an ASD (atrial septal defect).  The bad news problem is that insurance won't cover the type of closure the doc wants to do if it is a PFO.  (they would cover it if I had had a stroke instead of just a clot going down my arm.



this is just insane.  Working in a dr's office we have this happen frequently.  I just with insurance companies would let the doctors treat the patients and not butt in.  I hope if thats what you need your doctor is able to get it authorized for you.  Glad everything went well though.



tigger813 said:


> I can't wait to share the photo of me in my red dress!!!!



cant wait to see the pics.  your dd cracked me up.



smile4stamps said:


> I am now an RN and I work night shift which really plays havoc with an exercise routine.  It is also hard for me to eat healthy with this schedule but I am going to try my best.



night shift is rough.  I have never worked it but have so many applicants apply from the night shift at the hospital to work in their office.  Almost all of there responses are they love what they do they just cant take night shift anymore.  Im sure you will find a good schedule for yourself, and you got some good xmas gifts to get you moving.  Welcome to our team.

Came home tonight to no heat.  Had to wait a few hours but the oil company came out and fixed our heater.  Now its getting warm thank goodness.  I am off to get my boys in bed and then its to bed for myself too.  Its been a busy crazy week.  I have a 7 mile run planned for the morning.  There is a threat of another inch or two or snow but I am getting my run in no matter what.  There apparently is a storm brewing that could possible bring our area a bunch of snow tues into wed.  I hope it blows out to see.  How many days until spring.?????????


----------



## The Mystery Machine

I have to say I just got a "Smart Heart for Walking" heart rate monitor, watch and step counter. I love the check your pulse feature. I am trying to monitor my heart rate when I exercise.

Now I have to read the rest of the mumbo jumbo to get the pedometer working.


----------



## The Mystery Machine

HappyMatt said:


> It involves clean eating. No sugar, no white flour, no processed food. It stresses portion control and proper protien to grain to vegitable ratios for each meal.
> 
> I know, it sounds lile no fun, but my DW and I are amazed at how good we feel this week. After 2 days of no sugar I had an apple and it was the sweetest apple I had ever tasted. After 3 days of no sugar I had a Diet Coke. It tasted so weird. I used to drink Diet Coke like it was water, but I have not had one since.
> 
> I lost a lot of weight this week just sticking to this diet. That just goes to show how bad I was eating before.


 
That sounds interesting. I will have to check it out.

Good news is that I have only had 1 soda today. Tommorrow I am modifying my coffee drinking to be bearable. 

I can't drink 1000 calories a day in coffee and soda and expect to lose weight.


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

I have watched the movie last holiday a few times.  I was about an ordinary lady who lived her life with caution.  Saving every penny she earned, never doing the things she dreamed about, etc.  Then one day she hit her head and the CT scan showed a disease and the doctor said she only had a few days left.  She ended up cashing in her retirement fund and going away and doing things she always had dreamed of.  I wont give away the ending in case you want to watch the movie but it leads me to tomorrows QOTD.

*1-8-11 Saturday QOTD

If you were told you only had 1 week left to live (and you werent sickly) how would you spend your time?*


----------



## tigger813

Good evening everyone,

Just had a rush of about 6 more weigh ins! It seems pretty equal by sight! I need to have DH fix the Donald page as the calculations at the top aren't working.

We're watching Primeval right now. 

I'm sooooo tired! SO I think I will be calling it a night. It looks like basketball will be a go for tomorrow as we're not expecting much snow here. 

I just emptied my inbox again so we should be all set for this week!

Remember that you have until Monday night at 7:30 to submit your weigh ins! NO EXCEPTIONS!  Wow, I feel like I'm back teaching again and telling the 5th graders that everything was due on a certain date, NO EXCEPTIONS!

Have a great night and I hope to give a more thorough update tomorrow after I get some sleep!

TTFN


----------



## my3princes

HappyMatt said:


> *QOTD- 1/7/11 Friday-
> 
> What are your plans for the weekend? and what changes or plans are you making to be sure you stay on plan?*
> 
> Plans for this weekend include . . . um . . . I don't think we have anything planned for this weekend.  My 3 year old daughter has dance class on Sunday, but other than that we are free.  It's kinda nice not having the whole weekend planned down to the second.
> 
> To stay on plan, I plan on staying out of the kitchen as much as possible.  I find that is when I am most susceptible to cravings, when I see everything right in front of me.  My wife and I are on the Sonoma Diet and we are thrilled with the first week results, so we are motivated to keep it going though the weekend.



My weekend plans are pretty non specific.  The boys have bowling in the morning then I'll try to get Nick in to see his pediatrician for a sinus infection.  Sunday Nick wants to go snowboarding so well probably take all the boys.


We did not get MRI results today.  The nurse called at 4 to tell us that it hadn't been read.  We're taking that as a good sign.  If the technicians had seen anything alarming the would have flagged it for a quicker read.  We should hear for sure on Monday.


----------



## jenjolt

Go TEAM MICKEY Go!!!

Love hearing about all the losses!!!

I too am down 3.2 lbs this week which puts me at my lowest weight in 6 years WOOT WOOT!!! Now to lose about 5-6 more before Disney....which is about 18 days away I think LOL

My plans for this weekend...

Tomorrow I have a lot of errands to run and then I hope to spend the evening to keep caught up on my grading!!! I also need to do some cleaning around the house!!

Sunday is an off day and I plan to keep it that way

To stay on plan, I'm going to workout every morning of the weekend (do two extra long workouts) and to write down what I eat!! Saturday morning breakfast will be my only treat and that is after my WW weigh in LOL!


----------



## redwalker

Yogamama said:


> Just sent my weigh-in in!
> 
> This weekend's plans: cleaning the house!  I need to get this place tidy, it's frightening looking.  I have a 8 mile run scheduled for Saturday afternoon.
> 
> Hoping to work on meal planning for the next week, too.



I think meal planning is so important.  When you know what you are going to do for meals, and have time to think about it. There is less of a change to just grab junk!  My resolution for this year was to make something new of my Many Many cookbooks and have the kids help.  I think getting them involved with that is part of their own road to understanding how to be healthy.


----------



## redwalker

What are your plans for the weekend? and what changes or plans are you making to be sure you stay on plan?

Paint Paint, and walk the dog. Play with the family, visit on Cape Cod.  PT exercises.  Biggest change to stay on my plan is to drink more water than alcohol.  I find that is when I gain the pounds back that I lost during the week is in alcohol.  It isn't that I drink a lot, those calories just ADD up!  Only one glass of red wine tomorrow.


----------



## redwalker

jenjolt said:


> Go TEAM MICKEY Go!!!
> 
> Love hearing about all the losses!!!
> 
> I too am down 3.2 lbs this week which puts me at my lowest weight in 6 years WOOT WOOT!!! Now to lose about 5-6 more before Disney....which is about 18 days away I think LOL
> 
> My plans for this weekend...
> 
> Tomorrow I have a lot of errands to run and then I hope to spend the evening to keep caught up on my grading!!! I also need to do some cleaning around the house!!
> 
> Sunday is an off day and I plan to keep it that way
> 
> To stay on plan, I'm going to workout every morning of the weekend (do two extra long workouts) and to write down what I eat!! Saturday morning breakfast will be my only treat and that is after my WW weigh in LOL!



Congrats on the AWESOME loss for the week!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Keep it up!


----------



## Disneywedding2010

*If you were told you only had 1 week left to live (and you werent sickly) how would you spend your time? *

If I only had one week left to live I would spend it with family and going places that I enjoy. I would eat all the foods I love and tell my family every day how much I loved them.


----------



## jenjolt

> If you were told you only had 1 week left to live (and you werent sickly) how would you spend your time?



Family Trip to Disney!! With one week left I would want to spend it with my loved ones at my Happy place!!!

GOOD LUCK THIS WEEK TEAM MICKEY!!!

Sitting here trying to find the motivation to go get my WATP DVD LOL!! I can do it LOL!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## disneymom2one

I had a one pound gain this week.  It's just a really, really tough week.  My husband had a big speaking engagement out of town this week.  We're both college professors and classes started just as he left so I've been covering both his classes as well as my own as well as getting my daughter through her first week of her second semester.  It's been nuts and I just can't seem to get motivated right now to do much of anything other than survive.  We have my sister and her two preschoolers in town as well (a good thing in many ways).  

Plans for the weekend:  Head to the college to cover some orientation sessions for him while my sister picks him up at the airport.  Then my sister and the kids will leave and we'll watch the Saints against the Seahawks and try to get ready for another week.  We have a big meeting concerning our daughter this week as well and a lot of catching up to do with him being gone.

I also need to decide if I want to continue on my own or switch over to the new WW plan. I have WW Online but haven't tracked since August (and was doing pretty well until recently).  Tracking is just one more thing on my long list of "to-dos" every day and because I'm type A, I can't just do it halfway.  It ends up stressing me out and I'm not sure I want to put myself or my family through that again.  OTOH, I know it works and would probably be good for me ...

So that's me.  Still here - but just barely.


----------



## The Mystery Machine

redwalker said:


> What are your plans for the weekend? and what changes or plans are you making to be sure you stay on plan?
> 
> Paint Paint, and walk the dog. Play with the family, visit on Cape Cod. PT exercises. Biggest change to stay on my plan is to drink more water than alcohol. I find that is when I gain the pounds back that I lost during the week is in alcohol. It isn't that I drink a lot, those calories just ADD up! Only one glass of red wine tomorrow.


 
I know, right? I am sitting here drinking my 120 calorie cup of coffee.
Give up smoking? No problem. Give up coffee? Big problem. I like to drink 3 cups of it in the morning. That is 360 calories in coffee.


----------



## flipflopmom

Hey everyone.  Sorry, but I'm not much in a mood for replies today.  SO proud of all of you, though.

We're in need of some serious PPD (prayers and pixie dust).  As some of you know, DH's boss is....less than easy to get along with.  After a rough week, he put DH on a nearly impossible "plan of improvement" last night with a huge list of tasks/accomplishments/guidlines to be met every hour, many of which depend on people other than him to do their job better.  2 misses within 90 days and he will be fired.  Which means that he could lose his job Monday. This comes as a shock, with no previous disciplinary "write ups", etc, basically, the boss is out for him.   I am terrified beyond words, shaking as I type.  Jobs are VERY scearce here, and being terminated would make him ineligible for unemployment.  

If I'm not around much, forgive me.  
Taryn


----------



## The Mystery Machine

I am so sorry flipflopmom. You can vent here anytime.


----------



## The Mystery Machine

*If you were told you only had 1 week left to live (and you werent sickly) how would you spend your time? *

I would take my immediate family or whoever wanted to go to Japan or some other exotic location and squeeze as much joy as I could out of it.

Or here is a thought....rent a RV and a driver and go see stuff and visit people.

Oh yea, I forgot, I am hopping the first plane to Vegas.


----------



## tigger813

Prayers for your family, Taryn!!!!!

Still waiting on 29 weigh ins for TEAM Mickey. Only 2 gains and 2 sames. Biggest loss is 10 pounds!

Just put breakfast for the family in the oven. DD1 loves cinnamon rolls on days when she has a game! I'll probably make a Greek yogurt smoothie with strawberries.

Did my EASA2 workout from yesterday. I need to do another to reach my goal for time and calories. I actually had to skip one exercise that wasn't recognizing my movements and I couldn't handle any more mountain climbers! This was a tough workout. I've made up a workout on there that I will do later. DD1s basketball game is at 12:30. DH wants to play Epic Mickey today and we want to play some other games too.

My muscles are sore but I'm feeling pretty good. I feel lousy when I don't workout.

Have a great Saturday. I'll try and pop on again later!

TTFN


----------



## RayaniFoxmur

Hey team Mickey!  I am glad to see all this progress for everyone!  The first steps are always the hardest. 

I'm starting to feel better myself, though it's a process as well.  I hate being sick.  I always end up feeling sick for weeks afterwords!  And then it doesn't help that my husband and I tend to pass it back and forth to each other.  

I'm down 5 pounds myself this week, and I'm hoping for another good week like that!  I start classes again for the first time in 2 years on Monday so I'm hoping the stress doesn't kill me instead!!

*1-8-11 Saturday QOTD

If you were told you only had 1 week left to live (and you werent sickly) how would you spend your time?*

I would spend time with my family, my mom for a few days but my husband specifically.  We'd grieve together, then make the absolute most out of my last week.  I don't know if we'd even sleep!


----------



## redwalker

disneymom2one said:


> I had a one pound gain this week.  It's just a really, really tough week.  My husband had a big speaking engagement out of town this week.  We're both college professors and classes started just as he left so I've been covering both his classes as well as my own as well as getting my daughter through her first week of her second semester.  It's been nuts and I just can't seem to get motivated right now to do much of anything other than survive.  We have my sister and her two preschoolers in town as well (a good thing in many ways).
> 
> Plans for the weekend:  Head to the college to cover some orientation sessions for him while my sister picks him up at the airport.  Then my sister and the kids will leave and we'll watch the Saints against the Seahawks and try to get ready for another week.  We have a big meeting concerning our daughter this week as well and a lot of catching up to do with him being gone.
> 
> I also need to decide if I want to continue on my own or switch over to the new WW plan. I have WW Online but haven't tracked since August (and was doing pretty well until recently).  Tracking is just one more thing on my long list of "to-dos" every day and because I'm type A, I can't just do it halfway.  It ends up stressing me out and I'm not sure I want to put myself or my family through that again.  OTOH, I know it works and would probably be good for me ...
> 
> So that's me.  Still here - but just barely.




Don't throw the towel in after only a 1 pound weight gain, or any gain.  Everyday is a new day, every day has the potential for you to succeed.  So many times life gets in the way, it happens to everyone.  Our bodies respond in ways that aren't helpful sometimes...a weight gain.  It has happened to me so many times over I can't even count how many.  It is how we deal with those "bumps in the road" that get us though, and not find failure.  Everyday we get to make choices.  Sometimes they are good, sometimes not so good.  It happens, as long as we recognize that maybe we didn't make such a good one, and the next time we are faced with a choice to make...eat icecream or cookies, skip a work out maybe we make the better choice, and prove to ourselves that HEY I AM STRONGER THAN I KNOW OR THINK I AM!  Like Piglet...

Anyway, I used WW for many years myself. I learned what the point values for all kinds of foods.  I did however get tired of all that point counting and tracking.  I just said to myself I am going to eat a reasonable amount, till my hunger is away, and not stuff myself.  It is remarkable how little food it takes for that to happen.  I was shocked, and am still shocked how little it takes for me to fuel myself properly when I see so many people pile SO much food on their plates that it could feed 5 of me.  

Take a step back from all this stuff that is going on.  Yes, it is stressful right now, right now it seems like the whole world...but it will be in the past next week, and you will be OK.  Don't give up.  
Redwalker


----------



## redwalker

1-8-11 Saturday QOTD

If you were told you only had 1 week left to live (and you werent sickly) how would you spend your time?


I would be with my family, tell them how I love them so much. Travel to Italy with them, I have always wanted to do that. I would dance as much as I could and wear all my fanciest dresses.


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

my3princes said:


> We did not get MRI results today.  The nurse called at 4 to tell us that it hadn't been read.  We're taking that as a good sign.



usually no news is good news.  I am still saying a prayer for him.  Have a great weekend.



jenjolt said:


> I too am down 3.2 lbs this week which puts me at my lowest weight in 6 years WOOT WOOT!!! Now to lose about 5-6 more before Disney....which is about 18 days away I think LOL



Great job jen.  how exciting.  I bet you can hit that goal before disney.  Keep working hard.



redwalker said:


> Biggest change to stay on my plan is to drink more water than alcohol.



boy you and tracey sound like its always a good party in your neighborhood.  I think that is a good goal to have.  I think I remember tracey had a goal awhile back that she would only have a drink on a weekend.  That sounds like a good plan!  



disneymom2one said:


> It's just a really, really tough week.



yes you did have a stressful and busy week.  I too am type A and if I am going to do it Its not going to be half as***.  Sometimes that does mean not doing it at all which I dont know if that is any better either but hey its who we are right.  Hang in there.  I hope things slow down for you soon.



flipflopmom said:


> We're in need of some serious PPD (prayers and pixie dust).



Taryn, I am so sorry you are brad are going through this.  We were there a month a two ago too with dh's job.  People are just ridiculous and have no heart.  Im sure brad is working his butt off and doing his best.  In the end thats all he can do.  I will say some prayers that you get through this and his boss backs off of him.



RayaniFoxmur said:


> I'm down 5 pounds myself this week, and I'm hoping for another good week like that!



wow great job.  good luck on the new classess.  It will be stressful but you will adjust.  Enjoy your weekend.



redwalker said:


> Don't throw the towel in after only a 1 pound weight gain, or any gain.  Everyday is a new day, every day has the potential for you to succeed.



Great Advice for all of us Redwalker!  Thanks so much for sharing.


Ok team.  I am off for my 7 mile run.  I only ever did 7 once before so I am a little anxious about it, plus there is snow on the ground too which just adds to the elements.  I hope you all have a great saturday.  "Remember nothing tastes as good as thin feels."


----------



## WeLoveLilo05

Princess Vija,
Happy to hear all went well with your procedure, can't believe you are having issues with insurance, I hope everything works out in your favor regarding that.


----------



## WeLoveLilo05

flipflopmom,
Sorry to hear all of this, his boss sounds like a real meanie.  I am thinking of you guys.


----------



## redwalker

mommyof2Pirates said:


> usually no news is good news.  I am still saying a prayer for him.  Have a great weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> Great job jen.  how exciting.  I bet you can hit that goal before disney.  Keep working hard.
> 
> 
> 
> boy you and tracey sound like its always a good party in your neighborhood.  I think that is a good goal to have.  I think I remember tracey had a goal awhile back that she would only have a drink on a weekend.  That sounds like a good plan!
> 
> 
> yes you did have a stressful and busy week.  I too am type A and if I am going to do it Its not going to be half as***.  Sometimes that does mean not doing it at all which I dont know if that is any better either but hey its who we are right.  Hang in there.  I hope things slow down for you soon.
> 
> 
> 
> Taryn, I am so sorry you are brad are going through this.  We were there a month a two ago too with dh's job.  People are just ridiculous and have no heart.  Im sure brad is working his butt off and doing his best.  In the end thats all he can do.  I will say some prayers that you get through this and his boss backs off of him.
> 
> 
> 
> wow great job.  good luck on the new classess.  It will be stressful but you will adjust.  Enjoy your weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> Great Advice for all of us Redwalker!  Thanks so much for sharing.
> 
> 
> Ok team.  I am off for my 7 mile run.  I only ever did 7 once before so I am a little anxious about it, plus there is snow on the ground too which just adds to the elements.  I hope you all have a great saturday.  "Remember nothing tastes as good as thin feels."



Yes, Tracey and I do have a good time together!  Luckily we do more walking together than drinking   It is fun to have someone who has the same goals and knows when enough is enough.  So important to have that kind of support!


----------



## tigger813

redwalker said:


> Yes, Tracey and I do have a good time together!  Luckily we do more walking together than drinking   It is fun to have someone who has the same goals and knows when enough is enough.  So important to have that kind of support!



Well, at the parties we do more drinking than walking!!!!! Hoping the weather doesn't interfere with walking on Wednesday! We may get a big storm! Glad that's my day off so I don't have to worry about driving anywhere though that was the day I planned on getting my oil changed!!!!

And yes, I do only drink on weekends unless it was the holidays and I had one most nights. Thus my weight gain over the holidays! But I'm on a roll to get rid of that holiday weight. I only had one drink last night. I worked out this morning and will work out again this afternoon. We will probably have lunch at McD's after the basketball game today. I know their menu really well so I will be ok. Going to have a turkey loaf with gravy, stuffing and carrots and potatoes for supper tonight.  I had an eggbeater omelet with a little bit of bacon and onions for breakfast.  Not bad.

Watching CSI:NY from last night. Girls need to finish cleaning their rooms. I still need to shower!

Have a great day!!!!

TTFN


----------



## PRINCESS VIJA

THANK YOU EVERYONE  for all of your good wishes, prayers and happy thoughts.  I feel better today now that I have slept off the anesthesia.  It will be interesting what happens with insurance now.  

On a side note, they made a comment yesterday that mentioned another marker on my blood for clotting disorders.  I might actually have 2 different clotting disorders in my blood instead of just one!!!  I looked it up online yesterday and it did scare me that I might have that as well.  so I really hope I can get this procedure approved.  I may still have to be on coumadin for ever, but I want that hole closed so it doesn't travel to brain, heart, organs, etc.



HappyMatt said:


> It involves clean eating.  No sugar, no white flour, no processed food.  It stresses portion control and proper protien to grain to vegitable ratios for each meal.
> 
> I know, it sounds lile no fun, but my DW and I are amazed at how good we feel this week.  After 2 days of no sugar I had an apple and it was the sweetest apple I had ever tasted.  After 3 days of no sugar I had a Diet Coke.  It tasted so weird.  I used to drink Diet Coke like it was water, but I have not had one since.


that is interesting.  I know I eat way too much processed sugar.  I will probably have to decrease it as I go in this journey.  But it is nice and helpfull to hear how it makes you feel so much better.



flipflopmom said:


> Hey everyone.  Sorry, but I'm not much in a mood for replies today.  SO proud of all of you, though.
> 
> We're in need of some serious PPD (prayers and pixie dust).  As some of you know, DH's boss is....less than easy to get along with.  After a rough week, he put DH on a nearly impossible "plan of improvement" last night with a huge list of tasks/accomplishments/guidlines to be met every hour, many of which depend on people other than him to do their job better.  2 misses within 90 days and he will be fired.  Which means that he could lose his job Monday. This comes as a shock, with no previous disciplinary "write ups", etc, basically, the boss is out for him.   I am terrified beyond words, shaking as I type.  Jobs are VERY scearce here, and being terminated would make him ineligible for unemployment.
> 
> If I'm not around much, forgive me.
> Taryn



Prayers and pixie dust coming your way!


----------



## PRINCESS VIJA

I am happy to report a 1.4 pound loss.  That is good for me as I am not yet going "full guns".  I have a weigh in this Tuesday for my DH's work biggest loser.  Spouses can be in it too, so I am excited to do this again.  I won the competiton 2 years ago, but sadly gained it all back and more.  I plan on winning again this time, AND I know I want to keep going as we are going out west this year and alot of the things I want to do have weight limitations, and I really want to do those, so I am going to make it work and happen!



mommyof2Pirates said:


> *1-8-11 Saturday QOTD
> 
> If you were told you only had 1 week left to live (and you werent sickly) how would you spend your time?*



Hmmm, I would spend the time with my family.  Ask the kids what they want to do and do that to make the last week most memorable for them.  I would also spend the time when they are sleeping writing letters to them so they could have them at various points in their life.  I would also be "cuddling" with DH ALOT!


----------



## Rose&Mike

smile4stamps said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> My name is Paula and I am 33 years old.  I've battled with my weight my entire life.  It probably didn't help working at McDonald's for 7.5 years starting at the age of 16.  When I started their I was already a size 14 and when I finally quit I was a size 20-22.  I joined weight watchers about this time and dropped to about 185lbs (foggy memory, can't remember exactly the weight).  I was still about a size 18 at this weight.
> 
> The year before I got married my now hubby and I joined the gym and I was down to about 185 for my wedding in May 2004.  Since then I pretty much only went up.  In 2005 I returned to school to get another Bachelor's degree.  This time in nursing.  You would have thought that taking nutrition classes and such I would lose weight but instead I gained.  By the time I finished school I was probably 225-230lbs (never got on the scale).
> 
> In 2009 I had a Dr's appt and weighed in at 237 pounds.  As far as I know that was my highest weight ever.  That did not start me to losing weight though.  In the summer of 2009 I decided that I had to stop spending so much money eating out and lost almost 25lbs since then.
> 
> I'm currently about 213lbs and am hoping to lose at least 1lb a week.  I don't remember a time when I was below 185 in the last 15 years so my first goal is to get below 185.
> 
> I am now an RN and I work night shift which really plays havoc with an exercise routine.  It is also hard for me to eat healthy with this schedule but I am going to try my best.
> 
> For Christmas I received the Wii Fit Plus and Biggest Loser Challenge Game so I am using those to get my exercise!
> 
> Now back to page 4 to read about everyone else!


Welcome Paula! You can do it. One step at a  time, one meal at a time!



HappyMatt said:


> It involves clean eating.  No sugar, no white flour, no processed food.  It stresses portion control and proper protien to grain to vegitable ratios for each meal.
> 
> I know, it sounds lile no fun, but my DW and I are amazed at how good we feel this week.  After 2 days of no sugar I had an apple and it was the sweetest apple I had ever tasted.  After 3 days of no sugar I had a Diet Coke.  It tasted so weird.  I used to drink Diet Coke like it was water, but I have not had one since.
> 
> I lost a lot of weight this week just sticking to this diet.  That just goes to show how bad I was eating before.


It is amazing what tastes sweet when you don't consume large amounts of sugar. Have you had any luck with adding in veggies?

Lindsay--I'm glad the heat got turned back on! Have a great run today!

QOTD--if money were no option, I would take Mike and Tom and all my sisters and their families on a week long cruise to nowhere where there was lots of sun. And I would just enjoy being.



The Mystery Machine said:


> I have to say I just got a "Smart Heart for Walking" heart rate monitor, watch and step counter. I love the check your pulse feature. I am trying to monitor my heart rate when I exercise.
> 
> Now I have to read the rest of the mumbo jumbo to get the pedometer working.


I wear a pedometer--it's through Virgin Healthmiles. We get prizes through Mike's work for steps taken, anyhow, it's kind of like a game to see how many steps I can get in in any given day.



The Mystery Machine said:


> That sounds interesting. I will have to check it out.
> 
> Good news is that I have only had 1 soda today. Tommorrow I am modifying my coffee drinking to be bearable.
> 
> I can't drink 1000 calories a day in coffee and soda and expect to lose weight.



I've talked about this a bunch in the past, but for all you new folks, I really think one of the keys to my success has been giving up artificial sweeteners. I used to live on diet soda. My neck was so swollen I got checked for thyroid problems everytime I saw a new doctor. Anyhow, I know there are lots of arguments that artificial sweeteners are safe, but there are lots of arguments that they aren't. I have not had a true fullout binge since I've been off the diet soda. I feel so much healthier. 

I am 99percent off caffeine as well, but that's more from having some heart issues than anything. I do still have hot tea on occasion--but I don't sweeten it.  Mike even gave up caffeine when I had to, and he was known as a major coffee drinker at work. I would say it takes a good 60+ days to get it all out of your system, but I am telling you I feel better. And now if I need a little boost, a couple of sips of regular soda will do the trick. Anyhow, just something to think about. It is definitely a process, and not something I would necessarily do cold turkey--though I did give up diet soda cold turkey--just before New Year's last year.



tigger813 said:


> Remember that you have until Monday night at 7:30 to submit your weigh ins! NO EXCEPTIONS!  Wow, I feel like I'm back teaching again and telling the 5th graders that everything was due on a certain date, NO EXCEPTIONS!
> 
> Have a great night and I hope to give a more thorough update tomorrow after I get some sleep!
> 
> TTFN


Tracey--with as many participants as we have, I think it is completely reasonable to have a cutoff time.



my3princes said:


> My weekend plans are pretty non specific.  The boys have bowling in the morning then I'll try to get Nick in to see his pediatrician for a sinus infection.  Sunday Nick wants to go snowboarding so well probably take all the boys.
> 
> 
> We did not get MRI results today.  The nurse called at 4 to tell us that it hadn't been read.  We're taking that as a good sign.  If the technicians had seen anything alarming the would have flagged it for a quicker read.  We should hear for sure on Monday.


Deb-- sending good thoughts your way this weekend.


redwalker said:


> I think meal planning is so important.  When you know what you are going to do for meals, and have time to think about it. There is less of a change to just grab junk!  My resolution for this year was to make something new of my Many Many cookbooks and have the kids help.  I think getting them involved with that is part of their own road to understanding how to be healthy.


I agree--I have my best weeks when I plan my meals! And how fun to involve the kids!



disneymom2one said:


> I had a one pound gain this week.  It's just a really, really tough week.  My husband had a big speaking engagement out of town this week.  We're both college professors and classes started just as he left so I've been covering both his classes as well as my own as well as getting my daughter through her first week of her second semester.  It's been nuts and I just can't seem to get motivated right now to do much of anything other than survive.  We have my sister and her two preschoolers in town as well (a good thing in many ways).
> 
> Plans for the weekend:  Head to the college to cover some orientation sessions for him while my sister picks him up at the airport.  Then my sister and the kids will leave and we'll watch the Saints against the Seahawks and try to get ready for another week.  We have a big meeting concerning our daughter this week as well and a lot of catching up to do with him being gone.
> 
> I also need to decide if I want to continue on my own or switch over to the new WW plan. I have WW Online but haven't tracked since August (and was doing pretty well until recently).  Tracking is just one more thing on my long list of "to-dos" every day and because I'm type A, I can't just do it halfway.  It ends up stressing me out and I'm not sure I want to put myself or my family through that again.  OTOH, I know it works and would probably be good for me ...
> 
> So that's me.  Still here - but just barely.


MB--You've had a very busy week. One pound is nothing. Hang in there and keep drinking your water! Here's hoping things settle down quickly and you get back on a schedule that works for you.



The Mystery Machine said:


> I know, right? I am sitting here drinking my 120 calorie cup of coffee.
> Give up smoking? No problem. Give up coffee? Big problem. I like to drink 3 cups of it in the morning. That is 360 calories in coffee.


What are you putting in it? Can you cut the stuff you add to it by even a half or a quarter and slowly ween yourself off the sweeteners or creamer? What about substituting tea for one of the cups? There are some amazing teas that are good even without added sweetener?



flipflopmom said:


> Hey everyone.  Sorry, but I'm not much in a mood for replies today.  SO proud of all of you, though.
> 
> We're in need of some serious PPD (prayers and pixie dust).  As some of you know, DH's boss is....less than easy to get along with.  After a rough week, he put DH on a nearly impossible "plan of improvement" last night with a huge list of tasks/accomplishments/guidlines to be met every hour, many of which depend on people other than him to do their job better.  2 misses within 90 days and he will be fired.  Which means that he could lose his job Monday. This comes as a shock, with no previous disciplinary "write ups", etc, basically, the boss is out for him.   I am terrified beyond words, shaking as I type.  Jobs are VERY scearce here, and being terminated would make him ineligible for unemployment.
> 
> If I'm not around much, forgive me.
> Taryn


Oh Taryn. I am so sorry. What a crappy way to start the new year. Sending you a big old hug. Thanks for letting us know what is going on. I will still worry about you, but at least I know everyone is safe.




tigger813 said:


> Well, at the parties we do more drinking than walking!!!!! Hoping the weather doesn't interfere with walking on Wednesday! We may get a big storm! Glad that's my day off so I don't have to worry about driving anywhere though that was the day I planned on getting my oil changed!!!!
> 
> And yes, I do only drink on weekends unless it was the holidays and I had one most nights. Thus my weight gain over the holidays! But I'm on a roll to get rid of that holiday weight. I only had one drink last night. I worked out this morning and will work out again this afternoon. We will probably have lunch at McD's after the basketball game today. I know their menu really well so I will be ok. Going to have a turkey loaf with gravy, stuffing and carrots and potatoes for supper tonight.  I had an eggbeater omelet with a little bit of bacon and onions for breakfast.  Not bad.
> 
> Watching CSI:NY from last night. Girls need to finish cleaning their rooms. I still need to shower!
> 
> Have a great day!!!!
> 
> TTFN


I still have to pm you Tracey! I promise to include my team name. I had two beers last night, and honestly after the week we had, I was pretty happy that I only had two! Thanks for being the weightkeeper! It's a huge job! And those parties sound like lots of fun! You do your walking during the week so that you can enjoy your parties on the weekend!

I am running sometime today--thought I'm getting off to a very lazy start. It snowed here and it's freezing, so we'll go to the Y at some point today. Aiming for 6 miles. 

Hope everyone has a great Saturday!


----------



## Good Morning Dewdrop

Hello all

I don't post very often but I do try to read and keep up with everyone.  For those who need thoughts/ prayers I am thinking about you and your families.  

Things are going well so far no major cravings and not eating out is no doubt helping me weightloss wise!

This week I"m going to work on cutting out my beloved diet pepsi - sigh.  

Quick question - we're going to be out of town (trip to Disney!) in early February.  I know there's a 3 week grace period in terms of weighing in but is there anyway for someone (tigger?  rose?) to make a note of the weigh in I'll miss so nobody thinks I"m AWOL? 

 Not sure I want to weigh in post - Disney but I will!!

Being on a team with a firm weigh in has helped me so much.  I fell off the weightloss wagon awhile back and while I've tried periodically to 'get going' again - I've never gotten very far on my own.  I'm very pleased with my weight loss this week and I have you all to thank for it - so THANK YOU!!


----------



## Rose&Mike

Good Morning Dewdrop said:


> Hello all
> 
> I don't post very often but I do try to read and keep up with everyone.  For those who need thoughts/ prayers I am thinking about you and your families.
> 
> Things are going well so far no major cravings and not eating out is no doubt helping me weightloss wise!
> 
> This week I"m going to work on cutting out my beloved diet pepsi - sigh.
> 
> Quick question - we're going to be out of town (trip to Disney!) in early February.  I know there's a 3 week grace period in terms of weighing in but is there anyway for someone (tigger?  rose?) to make a note of the weigh in I'll miss so nobody thinks I"m AWOL?
> 
> Not sure I want to weigh in post - Disney but I will!!
> 
> Being on a team with a firm weigh in has helped me so much.  I fell off the weightloss wagon awhile back and while I've tried periodically to 'get going' again - I've never gotten very far on my own.  I'm very pleased with my weight loss this week and I have you all to thank for it - so THANK YOU!!



We don't get too stressed when people miss a couple of weigh-ins. We don't even take your name off the main list, Tracey will just stop calculating your percentages if you miss three weeks in a row, BUT you can rejoin at any time.

I would say if you need the accountablility, just post before you leave--that way everyone can tell you to have a fabulous trip!  And then post right when you get back, so that we can encourage you to get back on the wagon! I am always up when I get back from a vacation--especially if I fly, but I have found if I jump right back in that those vacation pounds go away quickly!

I am really glad that you have found the challenge is working for you.


----------



## ReAnSt

Rose&Mike said:


> Here's hoping it goes away with no problems. I have had a few rupture and it is really painful.



I had one that was missed on exams got missed and grew very large.  I had it removed last August, they removed 2.5 gallons of fluid from it plus the ovary and tube.  They are watching it like a hawk due to my previous history.

I am down .2 pounds.  I will take any loss I can get it is better then nothing.  If you stayed the same or gained don't worry about it today is a new day.  Make healthy choices and keep moving forward to a happier healthier you.

I was supposed to go to one of our camps today for work as my volunteers are having a retreat there.  It was snowing like crazy when I was supposed to go and I couldn't get out of the drive way which is very steep without shoveling or cinders and the road hadn't been touched yet.  I decided to stay home, it had stopped for a bit and I was thinking I should have went but now it is snowing again.  I decided driving 2 hours to and another 2 hours home in unknown weather conditions wasn't something I wanted to deal with today.  I would rather be safe then sorry.

So I think I am gonna do some cleaning or organizing.


----------



## HappyMatt

If you were told you only had 1 week left to live (and you werent sickly) how would you spend your time? 

I would spend that time with my family.  It doesn't matter where we are,  just as long as we are all together.  And the diet would be out the window.  The food would be fantastic!


----------



## Rose&Mike

Ran 6 miles this afternoon, but haven't done much else today. We are going to watch the Colts play tonight--GO COLTS!!!! I am paying for the fact that I did not eat great this week with stomach issues after my run, but oh well. Someday I will learn! I lowered my maintain weight a pound today, so that's exciting!

CC--I still have to pm you my HH points!

Don't forget--when Pm'ing CC or Tracey, always include your team name!

Have a great Saturday night!


----------



## tigger813

Getting a jump on tomorrow! Here's a list of those who have yet to send in weigh ins this week! Reminder that all weigh ins must be in by Monday night at 7:30pm EST!

sgcruiser
erock
cclovesdis
tmfranlk
jenjolt
janmadre
Princesslvr
liesel
DisneyYooper
KristiMc
mstinson
brownii57
bethbuchall
cupcaker
phred84044
willimaandmom
WeloveLilo05
DavidandDenise
newmouse2008
Maryjo
muppetmom
mizzoutiger76


ALso: need initial weigh ins from :
jeslynb
ang

If you sent and your name is listed, please send again. With so many, I'm bound to miss one or two!

Thanks!

Your happy weightkeeper!!!!!


----------



## Rose&Mike

*Tracey--since it came up already, can you address how you want folks to handle it if they are going to miss a weigh-in? Thanks!*

Now that I think about it, I believe Shannon would mark them as excused or something along that line. We might want to post the answer to this question on the Team Donald thread as well.


----------



## KristiMc

tigger813 said:


> Getting a jump on tomorrow! Here's a list of those who have yet to send in weigh ins this week! Reminder that all weigh ins must be in by Monday night at 7:30pm EST!
> 
> sgcruiser
> erock
> cclovesdis
> tmfranlk
> jenjolt
> janmadre
> Princesslvr
> liesel
> DisneyYooper
> KristiMc
> mstinson
> brownii57
> bethbuchall
> cupcaker
> phred84044
> willimaandmom
> WeloveLilo05
> DavidandDenise
> newmouse2008
> Maryjo
> muppetmom
> mizzoutiger76
> 
> 
> ALso: need initial weigh ins from :
> jeslynb
> ang
> 
> If you sent and your name is listed, please send again. With so many, I'm bound to miss one or two!
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Your happy weightkeeper!!!!!



I sent my weight in Friday morning but I will send again.


----------



## tigger813

If you are going to miss a weigh in just send me a PM and I will make note of it! I was actually just looking for that post so I can post that myself! Great minds think alike!

Enjoying a Saturday night drink. Had a frozen chicken parmesan meal that wasn't too bad in calories though we added some extra chicken. I've been bad today. I finished a bag of chips and a bag of twisted Cheetos. And I had a big handful of M&Ms! Oh well! It will really get me to be good during the week! I hope to not be as tired. Wednesday may be a snow day around here so I will have extra time and also do some Just Dance with the girls! It's PMS so that will end on Monday. I will get up in the morning and do my own EASA2 workout that I set up before church. I will also drink lots of water and NO ALCOHOL!

Watching the Saints/Seahawks game while wearing my Patriots shirt! Don't care about this game but DH says tonight we want the Jets to win over the Colts so we can see Rex Ryan cry! Sorry Colts fans! I'm a die-hard Patriots fan!

DH helped me clean the kitchen before I made supper. Ash needs to finish her room! If I have to tell her again I may scream!!!!! Izzie cleaned hers pretty good. For 6, she does sooo much better than her 10yr old sister!

Sorry I'm rambling. I have a lot of laundry to take care of tonight. I also need to plan for my Sunday school class in the morning. Luckily the person in charge was going to do most of the arranging for me as I've had no time this week with everything else going on this week!

TTFN


----------



## tigger813

KristiMc said:


> I sent my weight in Friday morning but I will send again.



Thanks, Kristi! It's now recorded!!!


----------



## Rose&Mike

No, we don't want the jets to win over the colts!

Tracey--thanks for replying about missing a weigh-in. I was obviously confused this morning! Next time you post on Team Donald, please let them know as well if you think of it!

We are having Amy's bowls for dinner and then we are going to watch the Colts BEAT the Jets. C'mon my gamecocks got shellacked in their bowl game, I need a win here!


----------



## Disneywedding2010

Yesterday I pretty much just knit picked at food but I stayed within my calories. Today I'm at a slow start (didn't eat my first meal to 2pm). I walked a mile so that put my miles for the week up to *4*

Now to get motivated to do homework, oye


----------



## tigger813

Rose&Mike said:


> No, we don't want the jets to win over the colts!
> 
> Tracey--thanks for replying about missing a weigh-in. I was obviously confused this morning! Next time you post on Team Donald, please let them know as well if you think of it!
> 
> We are having Amy's bowls for dinner and then we are going to watch the Colts BEAT the Jets. C'mon my gamecocks got shellacked in their bowl game, I need a win here!



SO sorry that I'm routing the other way!!! I will post on Donald as well in a second!!!!! We just want to see Rex Ryan cry!!!!! We love the PATRIOTS!!!!!


----------



## Sugarglider

Perhaps I'm throwing a cat among the pidgeons ... but .... I just saw a british show on TV about additives in food and how your brain and body react to them. The show talked about how someone somewhere has done all this research and that diet soft drinks are counter - productive cause they lead to having sugar cravings and eating more food. So basically when you have them your brain/body doesn't get the sugarhit and then feel sated so cravings start and people tended to eat more food

Also - just to be a complete painful smarty pants - my nutritionist told me that the phosporus in the drinks from the carbonation process leaches calcium out of your body. So even the diet ones or carbonated mineral water is problematic.

I appreciate I'm being a downer my solution: a squirt of lime juice in my water - which I really enjoy


----------



## tigger813

Sugarglider said:


> Perhaps I'm throwing a cat among the pidgeons ... but .... I just saw a british show on TV about additives in food and how your brain and body react to them. The show talked about how someone somewhere has done all this research and that diet soft drinks are counter - productive cause they lead to having sugar cravings and eating more food. So basically when you have them your brain/body doesn't get the sugarhit and then feel sated so cravings start and people tended to eat more food
> 
> Also - just to be a complete painful smarty pants - my nutritionist told me that the phosporus in the drinks from the carbonation process leaches calcium out of your body. So even the diet ones or carbonated mineral water is problematic.
> 
> I appreciate I'm being a downer my solution: a squirt of lime juice in my water - which I really enjoy



I've heard about the first part before! That's one reason I've cut down from 1 can of soda a day to about 3-4 a week! Some days I just need my caffeine in the form of a soda. I don't drink coffee but do like Earl Grey Green Tea. I had a glass of Coke Zero this morning. I can't drink full sugar soda as my body doesn't like it. When I'm sick I sometimes need Coke Classic or Ginger Ale.

How are things Down Under? Any better? I saw a report on CNN that some areas are still expecting major flooding! Praying for Australia!


----------



## tmfranlk

Hi all! Just a quick check in. It's been a crazy and not all that great last half of the week. With the crazy part I haven't had a chance to get on the computer much. I did have a 2lb loss this week so that's good, though.

And a quick catch up on the QOTD before I have to go make dinner...
1/5/11 Wednesday QOTD 
Did you watch (or will you if you want to answer tonight), watch Biggest Loser tonight? If you did (or will), what did you do that was healthy during it?

Yes I did. I exercised while watching and drank lots of water.

1/6/11 Thursday QOTD 
Describe your ultimate day at Disney!!!!

Epcot at Christmas and if I can add some imagination into it...with the winter lights back on the walkway to World Showcase. Open to close day starting with Soarin' and ending with Candlelight Processional and Illuminations. That's my best day!

1/7/11 Friday QOTD
What are your plans for the weekend? and what changes or plans are you making to be sure you stay on plan? 
I was formulating a plan when my car died an untimely death and threw it all off. Now I'm just trying to survive the weekend without too much depression (we are - or maybe were now - a one car family so our ability to get out and do fun stuff will be curtailed for a little while it seems) and get a little work done in the process - cleaning and working on stuff for the Girl Scout Day Camp I have found myself the director of.


----------



## Disney Yooper

Sugarglider said:


> Perhaps I'm throwing a cat among the pidgeons ... but .... I just saw a british show on TV about additives in food and how your brain and body react to them. The show talked about how someone somewhere has done all this research and that diet soft drinks are counter - productive cause they lead to having sugar cravings and eating more food. So basically when you have them your brain/body doesn't get the sugarhit and then feel sated so cravings start and people tended to eat more food
> 
> Also - just to be a complete painful smarty pants - my nutritionist told me that the phosporus in the drinks from the carbonation process leaches calcium out of your body. So even the diet ones or carbonated mineral water is problematic.
> 
> I appreciate I'm being a downer my solution: a squirt of lime juice in my water - which I really enjoy



I have heard the same thing about diet soda.  I'm trying to give up my regular soda for water.  Many people ask me why I don't just go to diet soda.  Because of the above, I tell them if I'm going to get used to something that I don't naturally like, I'm going to go for water which is healthier.  The last time I drastically cut down on my soda intake and lost 15 pounds in a few short months with no other lifestyle changes.  I'm hoping to do the same thing again.


----------



## Disney Yooper

1/6/11 Thursday QOTD 
Describe your ultimate day at Disney!!!!

Disney at Christmas time.  Epcot for the Christmas stories, resorts for the decorations, Hollywood Studios for the Christmas lights.  Just meandering slowly and taking in the Christmas decor.  

1/7/11 Friday QOTD
What are your plans for the weekend? and what changes or plans are you making to be sure you stay on plan? 

Trying to get paperwork and "stuff" organized at home.  Being organized in my regular life helps me to get into a routine which helps me stay on plan for my healthier habits as well.


----------



## KSH

Hello Team Mickey!

Just catching up after two busy days, I hate not having time to keep up with reading everything!  I have read a few posts and sounds like we had some great losses!!  Good job. 

I was down 1 pound, which I am happy with!  Thanks to this challenge I stayed on plan all week and had some weekly points and all my activity points left over.  I exercised every day too and it feels really good, haven't done that in a while.  I am going to do more of the same this week!  I got to a WW meeting yesterday and learned a little more about the new plan so I'm going to incorporate more power foods.  Maybe I'll do a little better this week. 

I saw the comments about Diet Coke, and I too gave it up cold turkey in Dec. 2009.  Now I just drink coffee, tea and water (well and beer, wine, margaritas...but less of that now that I count every point!).  Since then I have given up artificial sweetener too.  Someone told me about using Equal to get rid of ants in her kitchen - and it worked.  Um, I don't want that in my body!

Hope you all have a great weekend!

Karen


----------



## tmfranlk

Disney Yooper said:


> 1/6/11 Thursday QOTD
> Describe your ultimate day at Disney!!!!
> 
> Disney at Christmas time.  Epcot for the Christmas stories, resorts for the decorations, Hollywood Studios for the Christmas lights.  Just meandering slowly and taking in the Christmas decor.
> 
> 1/7/11 Friday QOTD
> What are your plans for the weekend? and what changes or plans are you making to be sure you stay on plan?
> 
> Trying to get paperwork and "stuff" organized at home.  Being organized in my regular life helps me to get into a routine which helps me stay on plan for my healthier habits as well.



Oh, forgot to add the Christmas stories to mine. Thanks, Vicki! Wish there was a way to put the Osbourne lights in the process of an Epcot day, then it would be perfect.


----------



## my3princes

Disneywedding2010 said:


> *If you were told you only had 1 week left to live (and you werent sickly) how would you spend your time? *
> 
> If I only had one week left to live I would spend it with family and going places that I enjoy. I would eat all the foods I love and tell my family every day how much I loved them.



I would spend every last second with my family.  It wouldn't matter what we did, but every second would be with them.  I might also make videos of things that I still want to teach the boys.  Just the thought of it brings tears to my eyes.



ReAnSt said:


> I had one that was missed on exams got missed and grew very large.  I had it removed last August, they removed 2.5 gallons of fluid from it plus the ovary and tube.  They are watching it like a hawk due to my previous history.
> 
> I am down .2 pounds.  I will take any loss I can get it is better then nothing.  If you stayed the same or gained don't worry about it today is a new day.  Make healthy choices and keep moving forward to a happier healthier you.
> 
> I was supposed to go to one of our camps today for work as my volunteers are having a retreat there.  It was snowing like crazy when I was supposed to go and I couldn't get out of the drive way which is very steep without shoveling or cinders and the road hadn't been touched yet.  I decided to stay home, it had stopped for a bit and I was thinking I should have went but now it is snowing again.  I decided driving 2 hours to and another 2 hours home in unknown weather conditions wasn't something I wanted to deal with today.  I would rather be safe then sorry.
> 
> So I think I am gonna do some cleaning or organizing.



Staying home was a very wise decision


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

redwalker said:


> Yes, Tracey and I do have a good time together!  Luckily we do more walking together than drinking   It is fun to have someone who has the same goals and knows when enough is enough.  So important to have that kind of support!



its great that you have found a partner in crime.  It is nice to have someone to lean on.  



tigger813 said:


> Well, at the parties we do more drinking than walking!!!!!



Id actually like to see you guys drinking and then walking, that might be more comical. 



Rose&Mike said:


> I had two beers last night, and honestly after the week we had, I was pretty happy that I only had two!



I would say those 2 beers were well deserved for you this weekend.  You went through alot this week.  How is tom doing back at school?



Good Morning Dewdrop said:


> Things are going well so far no major cravings and not eating out is no doubt helping me weightloss wise!



thanks for checking in.  We use to eat out almost every night.  I have no idea how we even afforded it, and I am amazed that I wasnt bigger than I was.  Glad your doing well and good luck on getting off of the soda.



Rose&Mike said:


> Ran 6 miles this afternoon, but haven't done much else today. We are going to watch the Colts play tonight--GO COLTS!!!!



Whoot Whoot for getting the run in and for doing 6 miles on the TM.  I hope you enjoy your game tonight and i can say that I hope your colts win, for your sake.  For the record this is not me cheering for the colts, just hoping that it makes your night better.



tigger813 said:


> Watching the Saints/Seahawks game while wearing my Patriots shirt! Don't care about this game but DH says tonight we want the Jets to win over the Colts so we can see Rex Ryan cry! Sorry Colts fans! I'm a die-hard Patriots fan!



I am wearing my eagles NFC East Division champs tshirt.  We cheer for no other in this house.  Except with dh's fantasy team but then its only cheering for individual player and that it ok. 



Disneywedding2010 said:


> I walked a mile so that put my miles for the week up to *4*



Woohoo way to keep moving this week.  YOu are doing great.



Sugarglider said:


> Also - just to be a complete painful smarty pants - my nutritionist told me that the phosporus in the drinks from the carbonation process leaches calcium out of your body. So even the diet ones or carbonated mineral water is problematic.



all such great information.  thanks for sharing and dont feel like a downer or a smarty pants.  These are things that we all need to hear.



tmfranlk said:


> Hi all! Just a quick check in. It's been a crazy and not all that great last half of the week. With the crazy part I haven't had a chance to get on the computer much. I did have a 2lb loss this week so that's good, though.



Great job on loosing the 2lbs.  I hope your week gets better and sorry to hear about your car.  that really stinks.

I last checked in today when I was heading out for my run. well......
I completed it at a 12min pace, in 30 degree weather, while it was snowing.  At one point my eyelashes froze together and I had to wipe my eye a few times until I could open it.  The first few miles wasnt bad but by the end I was slipping all over the place.  It was interesting but I did it and feel very proud of myself.  

We went and cleaned out more stuff out of dh's nanas apt (she passed away right before christmas).  We ordered pizza for lunch there and I had 2 slices with onions.  I figured I should add a veggie.  I then went to the grocery store and stocked up on good stuff.  I feel prepared for the week.  I am going to get my kids to bed and relax for the rest of the night.

Have a great evening.


----------



## Rose&Mike

*Hi Team Mickey! If you have a birthday in February or March and would like to be added to our birthday list on the first page, please send me a pm. (I asked for January earlier, but I am happy to still add in any January birthdays I missed.)*

On the diet soda topic--I gave up diet soda over a year ago, and it was the BEST thing I have done on this healthy journey. My binges typically included diet soda and chocolate and potato chips. And I would just eat and eat. I just craved the sugar and carbs. I have not had a full out binge since I gave up the diet soda. I still think about it, but the craving is just not there. One of the things I read was that when you consume large amounts of artificial sweetener your body can behave as if it is having thyroid issues. (This of course has not been proven.) My thyroid was huge and my doctor regularly checked me for issues. I can't believe how much smaller my neck is and how much healthier I feel. Even when I lost weight before my neck was always large and I just couldn't get below 160 pounds until I stopped drinking soda. I eventually gave up caffeine as well, but that took a little while longer. I will not eat anything with artificial sweeteners, because I really think for my body it is poison. YMMV. 

Anyhow, everyone has to do what's best for them. My dh does not seem to be effected by artificial sweeteners at all. (Though he has given it up along with caffeine). So, you might not notice anything. For some reason, it really seemed to effect me. Just something to think about.


----------



## Rose&Mike

mommyof2Pirates said:


> Id actually like to see you guys drinking and then walking, that might be more comical.
> 
> 
> 
> I last checked in today when I was heading out for my run. well......
> I completed it at a 12min pace, in 30 degree weather, while it was snowing.  At one point my eyelashes froze together and I had to wipe my eye a few times until I could open it.  The first few miles wasnt bad but by the end I was slipping all over the place.  It was interesting but I did it and feel very proud of myself.
> 
> We went and cleaned out more stuff out of dh's nanas apt (she passed away right before christmas).  We ordered pizza for lunch there and I had 2 slices with onions.  I figured I should add a veggie.  I then went to the grocery store and stocked up on good stuff.  I feel prepared for the week.  I am going to get my kids to bed and relax for the rest of the night.
> 
> Have a great evening.


Lindsay--way to go on that run! You will be ready for anything! I had to smile at the drinking and walking comment! Were people looking at you like you were nuts, running in the snow? I am really proud of you for gettting it in!


----------



## tmfranlk

mommyof2Pirates said:


> *1-8-11 Saturday QOTD
> 
> If you were told you only had 1 week left to live (and you werent sickly) how would you spend your time?*



I would take my daughters and hubby and run away for the vacation of a lifetime enjoying ourselves to the fullest and making lasting memories for those I'd be leaving behind. I always liked the way ER ended things for Dr. Greene with the family moving to the beach and just being together in the last months/weeks he was alive.


----------



## Disneywedding2010

Disney Yooper said:


> I have heard the same thing about diet soda.  I'm trying to give up my regular soda for water.  Many people ask me why I don't just go to diet soda.  Because of the above, I tell them if I'm going to get used to something that I don't naturally like, I'm going to go for water which is healthier.  *The last time I drastically cut down on my soda intake and lost 15 pounds in a few short months with no other lifestyle changes.*  I'm hoping to do the same thing again.



I did the bolded after my daughter was born in 05 and lost the same amount of weight. People were like all freaked out and "OMG what's your secret?"  No secret here just cut the soda out.


----------



## HappyMatt

Rose&Mike said:


> It is amazing what tastes sweet when you don't consume large amounts of sugar. Have you had any luck with adding in veggies?



Oh hell yes we have had had luck with adding veggies.  We have unlocked the awesome power of roasting.  I am surprised by the two best dishes.  Cauliflower and Brussels Sprouts, two veggies I have never eaten before and they were both fantastic.

The Cauliflower was roasted with a little olive oil and a little parmesan cheese.

The Brussels Sprouts were roasted with a little olive oil and salt and pepper.

Both of these dishes knocked my socks off they tasted so good.


----------



## Rose&Mike

HappyMatt said:


> Oh hell yes we have had had luck with adding veggies.  We have unlocked the awesome power of roasting.  I am surprised by the two best dishes.  Cauliflower and Brussels Sprouts, two veggies I have never eaten before and they were both fantastic.
> 
> The Cauliflower was roasted with a little olive oil and a little parmesan cheese.
> 
> The Brussels Sprouts were roasted with a little olive oil and salt and pepper.
> 
> Both of these dishes knocked my socks off they tasted so good.


That's great! I saw some chef talking once about the fact that veggies had so much more flavor than meat and that the trend in restaurants was going to be toward more vegetarian dishes--because there were so many options and combos available. I'm glad you found something that works. You can roast almost anything. I made a pizza once with roasted vegetables, and I think goat cheese, can't remember. Anyhow, it was AMAZING!


----------



## tigger813

Lindsay- Well, since redwalker and I walk around 10:30 in the morning we don't normally drink!!!! LOL  It might be quite comical watching us drink and walk though let me tell you we walk really fast!!!!! We sprint when we meet at the mall! Even Santa last year was amazed!!!! He was cheering us on!

And I know what you mean about routing on certain players for Fantasy Football. DH actually runs the Disboards FFL! This was his second time doing it. He really enjoys doing it! Doesn't do very well himself but still has fun which is what it's really all about!

I'm so ready to head to bed though I need to take care of the laundry on the bed first or like what usually happens, pile it in the corner of my side of the bedroom!

Teaching Sunday school in the morning. DH will cook dinner so we can eat when the girls and I get home around 12:30ish. Looking forward to Patriots football next Sunday! I wore my newest shirt today! Gotta try and see if we can get together with friends to watch the game!!!

TTFN


----------



## Disney Yooper

1-8-11 Saturday QOTD

If you were told you only had 1 week left to live (and you werent sickly) how would you spend your time?

I would book a villa at Disney World and invite all my family.  I'd spend every minute of the week with the family just relaxing and enjoying My Happy Place.


----------



## WeLoveLilo05

tigger,
will send you my weigh in on Monday morning.
Sorry, I'm a Colts fan (in Jersey if that makes ANY sense lol).
Go Peyton!


----------



## Merryweather27

HappyMatt said:


> I am pretty psyched right now.  I lost 10 pounds this week!!! And my wife lost 8!!!



WOW!!!  Way to go!



Holly324 said:


> Sooo, I don't know how to do the multiple quote thing



If you're logged in, it's on the bottom right of everyone's post - between the regular quote button and the quick-reply button.  It turns red, and then when you go to make your reply, all the ones you've hit multi-quote for will be in your reply box for you.



WeLoveLilo05 said:


> QOTDFriday~
> 
> This weekend we are celebrating DD and my cousin's 6th and 3rd birthdays . DD has a peanut allergy so I am the designated cake bakers and "designer" LOL. So tonight I am making and decorating 2 cakes. Mike Wazowski for DD and Dora for my cousin.



A Mike Wazowski cake - what a fun idea!



smile4stamps said:


> Hi Everyone!



Hi, Paula!    Your back-and-forth size history sounds a lot like mine, and we are starting from a similar weight...maybe we can encourage each other toward some lasting success.  



Sugarglider said:


> Perhaps I'm throwing a cat among the pidgeons ... but .... I just saw a british show on TV about additives in food and how your brain and body react to them. The show talked about how someone somewhere has done all this research and that diet soft drinks are counter - productive cause they lead to having sugar cravings and eating more food. So basically when you have them your brain/body doesn't get the sugarhit and then feel sated so cravings start and people tended to eat more food
> 
> Also - just to be a complete painful smarty pants - my nutritionist told me that the phosporus in the drinks from the carbonation process leaches calcium out of your body. So even the diet ones or carbonated mineral water is problematic.
> 
> I appreciate I'm being a downer my solution: a squirt of lime juice in my water - which I really enjoy



I've heard both of these things before from my doctor and my dentist.  I am pretty addicted to regular Coke, and my last dental appointment they said I had "demineralization" from the phosphoric acid.    Even that wasn't enough to get me to quit for more than a couple weeks before I fell back into the habit, though.  I have been off the soda since Monday again, so here's hoping this time it sticks!  I have mostly been drinking water and unsweetened iced tea.



mommyof2Pirates said:


> Ok team.  I am off for my 7 mile run.  I only ever did 7 once before so I am a little anxious about it, plus there is snow on the ground too which just adds to the elements. [/SIZE]


  Wow, and here I was impressed with myself just for still getting in my little 30-minute walk despite the snow yesterday afternoon!  A seven-mile run!  



Disneywedding2010 said:


> I walked a mile so that put my miles for the week up to *4*.



Way to go!  I have been tracking my total miles too; it is pretty motivating!



disneymom2one said:


> I had a one pound gain this week.  It's just a really, really tough week...


  Hang in there!  It stinks that your first week was such a rough one, but riding out the tough weeks and not giving up is every bit as important as making the easier weeks count.  We are here to vent to if nothing else.



flipflopmom said:


> We're in need of some serious PPD (prayers and pixie dust).


  That is a rough situation...we will definitely send good vibes your way!  So many employers are really putting the screws on lately because they know people have nowhere else to go - my DH's boss is doing similar stuff, though nowhere near as bad.  It has still driven his stress levels up about 80% from where they were last year.




mommyof2Pirates said:


> *QOTD- 1/7/11 Friday-*
> 
> What are your plans for the weekend? and what changes or plans are you making to be sure you stay on plan?



Just got back from seeing Spamalot - it's a musical based on the Monty Python and the Holy Grail movie.  Hilarious.  No other real weekend plans except resting up ahead of the insanity that will be the next two weeks of work as the new semester starts!




mommyof2Pirates said:


> *1-8-11 Saturday QOTD
> 
> If you were told you only had 1 week left to live (and you werent sickly) how would you spend your time?*



DH and I would be on a plane for a whirlwind tour of Europe.  While he slept, I would write letters for my mom, nephews and niece, and for DH to read at different points in the future.

----------
So...I ended the week down 3 pounds!  Woo-hoo!  Even more exciting since right now it's that TOM for me, so I wasn't expecting much of a loss!  Here's hoping I can keep up the momentum!


----------



## flipflopmom

The Mystery Machine said:


> I am so sorry flipflopmom. You can vent here anytime.


Thanks, I am trying to be strong and positive around DH, so I just might have to unload on here to stay healthy!



tigger813 said:


> Prayers for your family, Taryn!!!!!Still waiting on 29


That's awesome!!!!



RayaniFoxmur said:


> I'm starting to feel better myself, though it's a process as well. I'm down 5 pounds myself this week, and I'm hoping for another good week like that!  I start classes again for the first time in 2 years on Monday so I'm hoping the stress doesn't kill me instead!!


Glad you are starting to feel better!  GREAT LOSS!!!!  You will do fine in your classes, good for you!



redwalker said:


> Don't throw the towel in after only a 1 pound weight gain, or any gain.  Everyday is a new day, every day has the potential for you to succeed.


Great advice, and good to see you redwalker!  There are times that the scale shows something crazy, and you just have to ROLL with it!  Don't give up, though!



mommyof2Pirates said:


> I too am type A and if I am going to do it Its not going to be half as***.  Taryn, I am so sorry you are brad are going through this.  We were there a month a two ago too with dh's job.  People are just ridiculous and have no heart.  Im sure brad is working his butt off and doing his best.  In the end thats all he can do.  I will say some prayers that you get through this and his boss backs off of him


Thanks Lindsay, It's so crazy scary!  His "inbetween boss" that was "forced" to go along with it is one of his facebook friends, and I had to fight the urge all day to write something on his FB page that I knew that boss would see about his wife and kids needing him to make it work so we can continue to have a warm home to live in, but, in the end, I didn't!  I, too, have the "do it right or don't do it" attitude.  And if I'm in a cleaning modod, I get very angry as I walk around cleaning and there is a mess everywhere.  I need to let that go!



WeLoveLilo05 said:


> flipflopmom,
> Sorry to hear all of this, his boss sounds like a real meanie.  I am thinking of you guys.


Thanks.  Meanie is a "disney" word for how I feel!



PRINCESS VIJA said:


> THANK YOU EVERYONE  for all of your good wishes, prayers and happy thoughts.  I feel better today now that I have slept off the anesthesia.  It will be interesting what happens with insurance now.


So sorry you are going through the whole insurance thing.  But glad you made it through the procedure okay!  My daddy had clotting disorder - hemophilia, which sounds like the opposite in what you have going on.  It can be something that you have to really watch, so I'm sending lots of positive thoughts your way.  Have you done any research as to which foods will help?  I know there are certain foods that you should eat, and some that you shouldn't, when dealing with clotting (WARNING MEN, TMI - dr. told me some about to help with TOM issues)



PRINCESS VIJA said:


> I am happy to report a 1.4 pound loss.  That is good for me as I am not yet going "full guns".  Ask the kids what they want to do and do that to make the last week most memorable for them.  I would also spend the time when they are sleeping writing letters to them so they could have them at various points in their life.  I would also be "cuddling" with DH ALOT!


I love the writing letters part.  That's exactly what I would want to do.  



Rose&Mike said:


> QOTD--if money were no option, I would take Mike and Tom and all my sisters and their families on a week long cruise to nowhere where there was lots of sun. And I would just enjoy being.:Oh Taryn. I am so sorry. What a crappy way to start the new year. Sending you a big old hug. Thanks for letting us know what is going on. I will still worry about you, but at least I know everyone is safe!


THanks.  I didn't want to get on when DH was around, he doesn't need to dsee me stressed.  THANKFULLY, he is actually sleeping some right now, didn't sleep at all last night!  I gotta admit that I was a bit shocked that you would have your sisters along, that's pretty cool!



Good Morning Dewdrop said:


> I don't post very often but I do try to read and keep up with everyone.  For those who need thoughts/ prayers I am thinking about you and your families. Quick question - we're going to be out of town (trip to Disney!) in early February.  I know there's a 3 week grace period in terms of weighing in but is there anyway for someone (tigger?  rose?) to make a note of the weigh in I'll miss so nobody thinks I"m AWOL?


Glad you did post a check in!  The accountabliltity is a HUGE part of the success.  Just post, pm Tracey, and she'll mark you as excused.  



ReAnSt said:


> I am down .2 pounds.  I will take any loss I can get it is better then nothing.  If you stayed the same or gained don't worry about it today is a new day.  Make healthy choices and keep moving forward to a happier healthier you.  I would rather be safe then sorry.


That's s agreat attitude, and it will carry you far in this journey.  I am definitely a safe than sorry when it comes to driving in snow/ice!



HappyMatt said:


> I would spend that time with my family.  It doesn't matter where we are,  just as long as we are all together.  And the diet would be out the window.  The food would be fantastic!


Love it!



tigger813 said:


> If. Ash needs to finish her room! If I have to tell her again I may scream!!!!! Izzie cleaned hers pretty good. For 6, she does sooo much better than her 10yr old sister!


AMEN!  I get so tired of saying "AK, get it DONE!"  She's 11, but I can't blame it on the age, because it's always been this way!



Sugarglider said:


> The show talked about how someone somewhere has done all this research and that diet soft drinks are counter - productive cause they lead to having sugar cravings and eating more food. Also - just to be a complete painful smarty pants - my nutritionist told me that the phosporus in the drinks from the carbonation process leaches calcium out of your body.


I've heard both of those statements before, and believe them to be true!  My mom is a diet soft drink fanatic (all she drinks other than a cup of coffee or two a day) and she has terrible sugar cravings.  AND she has to take extra calcium.  I just reminded her about it, and she seemed to take heart.  Occasionally, she'll give my DD one, and that leads to her binging like MAD. I BEGGED her NO MORE!!!!



tmfranlk said:


> I did have a 2lb loss this week so that's good, though.I was formulating a plan when my car died an untimely death and threw it all off. Now I'm just trying to survive the weekend without too much depression (we are - or maybe were now - a one car family so our ability to get out and do fun stuff will be curtailed for a little while it seems) .


Great job on the lsoss, and so sorry about the car!!!!!  Hope you can get a solution quickly with minimal stress!



KSH said:


> I was down 1 pound, which I am happy with!  Thanks to this challenge I stayed on plan all week and had some weekly points and all my activity points left over.  I exercised every day too and it feels really good, haven't done that in a while.  I am going to do more of the same this week!  Someone told me about using Equal to get rid of ants in her kitchen - and it worked.  Um, I don't want that in my body!


GREAT JOB KAREN!!!!!!  And yuk on the Equal!



my3princes said:


> I would spend every last second with my family.  It wouldn't matter what we did, but every second would be with them.  I might also make videos of things that I still want to teach the boys.  Just the thought of it brings tears to my eyes.


I can't think about this QOTD.  Too scary, and I don't need more fear!  Hoping you hear some results from Nick's MRI soon, but I agree that no news is typically good news!



mommyof2Pirates said:


> I last checked in today when I was heading out for my run. well......I completed it at a 12min pace, in 30 degree weather, while it was snowing.  At one point my eyelashes froze together and I had to wipe my eye a few times until I could open it.  The first few miles wasnt bad but by the end I was slipping all over the place.  It was interesting but I did it and feel very proud of myself.


GREAT JOB LADY!!! Doesn't it make you feel hard core to have a run like that?????  Proud of you!  



Rose&Mike said:


> Anyhow, everyone has to do what's best for them. My dh does not seem to be effected by artificial sweeteners at all. (Though he has given it up along with caffeine). So, you might not notice anything. For some reason, it really seemed to effect me. Just something to think about.


You and Mike should enter a contest for "healthiest couple in America!"



HappyMatt said:


> We have unlocked the awesome power of roasting.  I am surprised by the two best dishes.  Cauliflower and Brussels Sprouts, two veggies I have never eaten before and they were both fantastic.


YAY!!!!!!!!!



Disney Yooper said:


> I would book a villa at Disney World and invite all my family.  I'd spend every minute of the week with the family just relaxing and enjoying My Happy Place.


Sounds nice!



Merryweather27 said:


> Wow, and here I was impressed with myself just for still getting in my little 30-minute walk despite the snow yesterday afternoon!  A seven-mile run!    That is a rough situation...we will definitely send good vibes your way!  So many employers are really putting the screws on lately because they know people have nowhere else to go - my DH's boss is doing similar stuff, though nowhere near as bad.  It has still driven his stress levels up about 80% from where they were last year.----------
> So...I ended the week down 3 pounds!  Woo-hoo!  Even more exciting since right now it's that TOM for me, so I wasn't expecting much of a loss!  Here's hoping I can keep up the momentum!


Don't discount yourself!!!  That was great, too!!!!  Thanks for the  encouragement, and WAY TO GO on your loss on a TOM week!!!!


BRB


----------



## flipflopmom

STRESS VENT - FEEL FREE TO SKIP!

Yesterday was really, really hard.  I was trying to be so strong for DH, because I am not proud of my initial reaction.  He feels like he has let the family down, and I know I added to that by my initial hysterics!  He feels very betrayed, scared, worried, and completely depressed.  Didn't sleep at all Friday night.  I keep trying to pump him up, and he had a few moments of that yesterday, where he was all"I'm going in and SHOWING them what I'm made of.  They gave me an impossible list, and I'm going to do it just to prove them wrong."  He said some of the items weren't as impossible as he first made them out to be, but it's going to require EVERYONE who works for him to work harder than they ever have. I basically told him to start his morning meeting tomorrow giving them the details, and showing them a picture of the girls, and telling them that if they don't care about him, to think about his children that they would be letting down.  I am still scared senseless, but MAD!!!!!  He was nominated earlier in the year for THE PRESIDENT's AWARD from corporate because of the performance of his department. Corporate leaders have been down to personally congratulate him, and know his name (Fortune 500 HUGE company with lots of holdings)  HELLO!! I told him that if worse comes to worse, he OR I would be contacting corporate.  Don't know if it will do any good, but we'll see.  We're going to write out an hourly plan for him, and his employees tonight, and hope we can nail down a solid plan for him to indeed "SHOW THEM"  His boss, in all honesty, we think has some sort of mental disorder, because he can be "you're lucky I'm not writing you up" one minute, and 1 hour later shaking his hand and telling him what an awesome job he's doing.  There have been many complaints about this guy....  

We finally got the Christmas decorations down yesterday. I do EVERY room in the house in a different "theme"  We acquired A TON of Christmas decor over the years, both from students of mine, and we had a "Christmas shower" when we got married.  I was so over it by the time we were done getting it all packed up and back in the totes and out to the building, I said "next year, tree, stockings, nativity, and Christmas dishes.  THAT'S IT!"  Then I had a total FEAR moment that we might not have a home next year, and could tell DH was thinking that too as he took down the outside stuff.  That brought him back down, and I couldnt' cheer him up the rest of the day. 

Same thing with the mess the girls made playing yesterday.  They had the best time, and I was so happy they were able to play despite the tension, even thought they don't know what's going on exactly.  I got SOO ILL over the fact that I had spent hours organizing and cleaning and they had trashed the house, then I thought "wonder how much longer they'll have this house to play in" and let it go.....

Did some stress eating yesterday, but I don't think it was tooo terribly bad.  I realized what I was doing, and stopped myself before it got too out of hand.  I spent a lot of time thinking what we could cut out if we had to to keep the house (internet, satelite, gymnastics, preschool, home phone line).  That's my main goal.  We have enough in savings for 2 months of payments, and should get a decent tax return that will add several months to that total.  I am just TRYING very hard to get some Pampered chef shows booked, ended up with one long distance catalog show so far, and 3 more that are looking at calendars for dates.  EVERY dollar will help!

Sorry for this vent guys, like I said, I can't really get this all out with DH around.  I tend to go from worst case scenarios to it's all going to be just fine, he can do this, then back to we're going to lose everything.


----------



## flipflopmom

A LITTLE ENCOURAGEMENT!!!

Okay, first weigh in is over.  Some things to think about if you didn't have the results you expected!

1.  How much salt are you consuming?  Trust me, that stuff can add POUNDS of bloating!

2.  Are you drinking the water?  It will flush out all sorts of bad stuff, the more you drink, the better.  Plus, you feel full!

3.  You might be replacing fat with muscle if you are really incorporating a lot of exercise for the first time.  Muscle DOES NOT weigh more than fat, but it takes up much less space. If you are doing WIN, you'll see the differences in your measurements in a few weeks.  So if you replaced 5 pounds of 5 with 5 pounds of muscle, your weight would stay the same, but your body would look like this:






How's that for a little Sunday morning motivation????

Thanks for being here, and keep sending up the PPD!!!!!
Have a great day!
Taryn


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

Merryweather27 said:


> So...I ended the week down 3 pounds!  Woo-hoo!  Even more exciting since right now it's that TOM for me, so I wasn't expecting much of a loss!  Here's hoping I can keep up the momentum!



thats awesome. great job and keep up the great work.

Taryn- I seriously was in the same place a month or so ago with dh's job when he was told just about the same thing.  His boss and the president of the company are loonies and everyone in the place knows it.  I had the same feelings you are.  Hang in there and with all the brad did and had documented there I bet you could fight for unemployement even if he would get fired.  If it is a larger corp. isnt there some type of whistle blowing policy.  That he can file a complaint of unwrongful treatment on this guy?  In the end all he can do is his best and everything else will get figured out.  My dh got to the point of saying even if we loose everything at least we still have each other.  You will be ok girl.

I dont have much time but wanted to stop in to say hello.  I need to get the kids to sunday school.  Not much planned for today except cleaning as usual.  I did get our xmas tree down last night finally. 

BRB with the QOTD.


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

*1-9-11 Sunday QOTD

Which is your favorite Disney Park and why?*

My favorite is MK with Epcot becoming my close second.  My kids loved MK and we just had a blast there.  I love COP! It is my favorite attraction in the park.  Topping a day off with spectro/or the new light parade and wishes just makes my day.  Epcot now runs a close second.  I just love touring all the countries.  It is such a beautiful park too.


----------



## mikamah

Taryn- My heart goes out to you. I can't imagine the stress you both are under, but it sounds like you and dh are banding together to make a plan and do all you can to prevent the loss of his job.  Hang in there, hon.    Sending prayers and pixie dust to you all.  Hug those little girls tight. I always try to have faith and believe that everything will work out the way it is supposed to and you will get through whatever comes your way, even though it may not be easy.  You are strong, you and dh have a strong marriage, and together you will be ok.  Hugs to you. 
 Miss seeing you every morning. Thanks for the fat and muscle pics on team donald.  Love them.  

Hello team Mickey!!  Hope you're all having a wonderful weekend.


----------



## mikamah

mommyof2Pirates said:


> *1-9-11 Sunday QOTD
> 
> Which is your favorite Disney Park and why?*
> 
> My favorite is MK with Epcot becoming my close second.  My kids loved MK and we just had a blast there.  I love COP! It is my favorite attraction in the park.  Topping a day off with spectro/or the new light parade and wishes just makes my day.  Epcot now runs a close second.  I just love touring all the countries.  It is such a beautiful park too.


Hi lindsay!!
We love COP as well.  Part of it is sitting down and knowing I'll be sitting for longer than 60 seconds, but we do come out singing that song everytime.


----------



## jenjolt

Taryn:  Sending prayers and pixie dust your way!! It will all work out!! You guys have a plan and that is the best thing you can have going into a stressful situation!!!



> 1-9-11 Sunday QOTD
> 
> Which is your favorite Disney Park and why



My favorite Disney park is DHS!! I just love the feel of Old Hollywood and the Streetmosphere people are the best ever!!!!  I love GMR (now if only I could get the cowboy) and TSM!! I could spend hours just walking around TOT and the Streets of America!! I also love the Brown Derby...so it all fits that DHS would be my fave!!!


----------



## flipflopmom

mikamah said:


> Hi lindsay!!
> We love COP as well.  Part of it is sitting down and knowing I'll be sitting for longer than 60 seconds, but we do come out singing that song everytime.


WISH life had an easy button!  Miss seeing you every morning, too!  Thanks for the encouragement.  Couldn't function without it!



mommyof2Pirates said:


> Taryn- I seriously was in the same place a month or so ago with dh's job when he was told just about the same thing.  If it is a larger corp. isnt there some type of whistle blowing policy.  That he can file a complaint of unwrongful treatment on this guy?  In the end all he can do is his best and everything else will get figured out.


I remember you guys going through all that.  Has it calmed down there for you somewhat?  And if does get fired, the whistles, cannons, and grenades will be blowed!!!!  At this point, calling in a complaint would be obvious, make the guy mad.  Unfortunately, he's in a butt-kissing sort of place right now.  He HATES that, but loves us more!

I'VE NEVER SEEN COP!!! I hope, one day, I'll be able to.
QOTD:  MK, without a doubt.  LOVE EVERYTHING ABOUT IT!  Castle, Main st., barber shop, EVERY attraction (only about 5 we haven't done yet - COP, Tiki Room, SF treehouse, TS Island, aladdin's carpets, and HOP), every land, every costume, every song, (every Dole Whip!) Love the sights, smells, sounds, feelings.  I could do a MK only trip, if only I wouldn't miss EE and FOTLK show!


----------



## tigger813

Taryn- We will pray for you and your family in church this morning!!!!

Mostly slept well until somebody decided that 2am was a good time to set off fireworks!!! I was so close to calling the cops! RIDICULOUS!!!! 

Ashleigh finished cleaning her room!!!!! It's a miracle!!!!!

Just had a strawberry, blueberry, mango, Greek yogurt smoothie!!!! Gotta order some Herbalife since I'm out. Glad I have the Greek yogurt to fall back on.

Watching the Liverpool soccer game right now before showering and getting ready for church. No snow here last night though the Plymouth area had 4". May get a big storm on Wednesday.

QOTD: My favorite park is Epcot mainly for World Showcase! I just love walking around and listening to the music of each country and trying the different foods. We spend most of our trips at Epcot. MK and AK are close seconds! I have favorite rides in each park so it is hard to pick a favorite!

Time to get ready for church! Then making some plans with some friends for some other dates. Probably watch football and do my EASA2 workout. We're having a turkey loaf with gravy, dressing, mashed potatoes and carrots for an early afternoon dinner. I'll have DH start the turkey as it takes about 2 hours. Probably snacky type stuff tonight!

TTFN


----------



## KristiMc

Taryn - Sending positive thoughts for you and your family.

1/9/11 QOTD - I love MK.  I love how all of the 'lands' have a different feel and all the rides from Pooh and Peter Pan to Space and Splash.


----------



## Rose&Mike

Ok, I have been to wdw over a dozen times, and I do not know what COP stands for. Someone enlighten me.

Taryn--before Mike's sister died last week, I would not have answered that question the same way. My sisters drive me a little nuts, but I do love them. And we share such a difficult history. That's where that was coming from. And we are definitely NOT the healthiest couple in America--did I tell you about the black cherry bourbon Mike bought me.... I agree with Lindsay and Kathy--you are so strong and you have a good relationship. You will get through this. It might blow chunks along the way, but you will get through it. And that fat picture--yucks me out everytime. If that's not a motivator, I don't know what is!

Hope everyone has a great Sunday!


----------



## KristiMc

Rose&Mike said:


> Ok, I have been to wdw over a dozen times, and I do not know what COP stands for. Someone enlighten me.



Carousel Of Progress


----------



## jenjolt

I believe COP stands for the Carousel of Progress!!!!! One of my fave rides at MK!!!!


----------



## Disney Yooper

1-9-11 Sunday QOTD

Which is your favorite Disney Park and why?

Magic Kingdom because it was the first park at WDW.  Lots of memories from my first trip there with my mom, dad, sister, brother & cousin when I was 14.  Then many added memories with my DH & 2 DDs over the years.  The castle (especially at night), Carousel of Progress, the People Mover, Pirates, Haunted House, characters, and ... too many things to name.


----------



## my3princes

flipflopmom said:


> STRESS VENT - FEEL FREE TO SKIP!
> 
> Yesterday was really, really hard.



Don't give up the faith that things will be alright.  It seems that most businesses are extremely slow right now so that has everyone on edge.  DH doesn't earn an hourly income, he's flat rate which means he gets paid for the jobs that he does.  last week he spent way more time waiting for jobs to come in than he did doing anything.  We'll be lucky if his paycheck is half what it usually is.  Then there is my new job.  They had a layoff less than 2 weeks after I started.  My department was spared, but we have literally had nothing to do for the last couple of weeks.  I was told when I was hired that we do not cold call, we only call people that have shown an interested in solar.  Last week I was given a list that a partner company had given us and I probably spoke to several hundred people who were 1) not interested in solar 2)couldn't believe that the other company shared their info 3)were either renting, in a 55 and older community or in condos where solar isn't even permitted.  Every morning we went in wondering if we would still have a job.  We need the insurance so we are praying that the company stays afloat.  That not knowing feeling is horrible.  The restaurant that I work at is also dismally slow.  Lots of little shops and restaurants have closed doors recently.  The economy sucks and I don't think that there are many households out there that aren't feeling stress in some way.



mommyof2Pirates said:


> *1-9-11 Sunday QOTD
> 
> Which is your favorite Disney Park and why?*



I love all things Disney.  We always open and close our vacations at the MK because it has that Magical feeling that we associate with WDW.  We love the rides at HS, but my favorite is AK.  I love the laid back pace, riding the safari early morning and again in the evening.  Expedition Everest (DH and I got a tour of the control booth and some riding tips when we did a couples trip).  Kali River is great for cooling off on a hot day.  Festival of the Lion Kings...I just love it.


----------



## SettinSail

flipflopmom said:


> STRESS VENT - FEEL FREE TO SKIP!
> 
> Yesterday was really, really hard.  I was trying to be so strong for DH, because I am not proud of my initial reaction.  He feels like he has let the family down, and I know I added to that by my initial hysterics!  He feels very betrayed, scared, worried, and completely depressed.  Didn't sleep at all Friday night.  I keep trying to pump him up, and he had a few moments of that yesterday, where he was all"I'm going in and SHOWING them what I'm made of.  They gave me an impossible list, and I'm going to do it just to prove them wrong."  He said some of the items weren't as impossible as he first made them out to be, but it's going to require EVERYONE who works for him to work harder than they ever have. I basically told him to start his morning meeting tomorrow giving them the details, and showing them a picture of the girls, and telling them that if they don't care about him, to think about his children that they would be letting down.  I am still scared senseless, but MAD!!!!!  He was nominated earlier in the year for THE PRESIDENT's AWARD from corporate because of the performance of his department. Corporate leaders have been down to personally congratulate him, and know his name (Fortune 500 HUGE company with lots of holdings)  HELLO!! I told him that if worse comes to worse, he OR I would be contacting corporate.  Don't know if it will do any good, but we'll see.  We're going to write out an hourly plan for him, and his employees tonight, and hope we can nail down a solid plan for him to indeed "SHOW THEM"  His boss, in all honesty, we think has some sort of mental disorder, because he can be "you're lucky I'm not writing you up" one minute, and 1 hour later shaking his hand and telling him what an awesome job he's doing.  There have been many complaints about this guy....
> 
> We finally got the Christmas decorations down yesterday. I do EVERY room in the house in a different "theme"  We acquired A TON of Christmas decor over the years, both from students of mine, and we had a "Christmas shower" when we got married.  I was so over it by the time we were done getting it all packed up and back in the totes and out to the building, I said "next year, tree, stockings, nativity, and Christmas dishes.  THAT'S IT!"  Then I had a total FEAR moment that we might not have a home next year, and could tell DH was thinking that too as he took down the outside stuff.  That brought him back down, and I couldnt' cheer him up the rest of the day.
> 
> Same thing with the mess the girls made playing yesterday.  They had the best time, and I was so happy they were able to play despite the tension, even thought they don't know what's going on exactly.  I got SOO ILL over the fact that I had spent hours organizing and cleaning and they had trashed the house, then I thought "wonder how much longer they'll have this house to play in" and let it go.....
> 
> Did some stress eating yesterday, but I don't think it was tooo terribly bad.  I realized what I was doing, and stopped myself before it got too out of hand.  I spent a lot of time thinking what we could cut out if we had to to keep the house (internet, satelite, gymnastics, preschool, home phone line).  That's my main goal.  We have enough in savings for 2 months of payments, and should get a decent tax return that will add several months to that total.  I am just TRYING very hard to get some Pampered chef shows booked, ended up with one long distance catalog show so far, and 3 more that are looking at calendars for dates.  EVERY dollar will help!
> 
> Sorry for this vent guys, like I said, I can't really get this all out with DH around.  I tend to go from worst case scenarios to it's all going to be just fine, he can do this, then back to we're going to lose everything.



Hi Tayrn 

Just wanted you to know I am thinking of you & Brad and hoping and praying for the best outcome.   I don't know what the best outcome would be in this situation - either that things turn around at the job he's at and he's allowed to keep the job or that he gets another job he's happier at - but I know it must be so stressful.  I don't have any advice for you but it sometimes helps me to imagine the worst case scenario and what plans I can make to prepare for that and it sounds like you are already doing that.  Forget about your initial reaction and just continue to stay strong and positive for DH and the girls.  I am so glad you can come here and let your feelings out, continute to do that over the next week and let us know how things turn out.  Be at peace that there's nothing else you can do right now, you are already working two jobs and giving DH the support he needs and praying, the rest is out of your hands.   Good luck

Shawn


----------



## PRINCESS VIJA

flipflopmom said:


> So sorry you are going through the whole insurance thing.  But glad you made it through the procedure okay!  My daddy had clotting disorder - hemophilia, which sounds like the opposite in what you have going on.  It can be something that you have to really watch, so I'm sending lots of positive thoughts your way.  Have you done any research as to which foods will help?  I know there are certain foods that you should eat, and some that you shouldn't, when dealing with clotting (WARNING MEN, TMI - dr. told me some about to help with TOM issues)
> 
> 
> I love the writing letters part.  That's exactly what I would want to do.



thanks so much for the positive thoughts.  yes, I have looked at the foods, but it is more about foods I can't have rather than will help.  I can't eat greeen leafy veggies such as spinach, broccoli, cabbage, etc.  Kind of stinks as those are great veggies for losing weight.  It interferes witht the coumadin.


----------



## PRINCESS VIJA

flipflopmom said:


> STRESS VENT - FEEL FREE TO SKIP!
> 
> Yesterday was really, really hard.  I was trying to be so strong for DH, because I am not proud of my initial reaction.  He feels like he has let the family down, and I know I added to that by my initial hysterics!  He feels very betrayed, scared, worried, and completely depressed.  Didn't sleep at all Friday night.  I keep trying to pump him up, and he had a few moments of that yesterday, where he was all"I'm going in and SHOWING them what I'm made of.  They gave me an impossible list, and I'm going to do it just to prove them wrong."  He said some of the items weren't as impossible as he first made them out to be, but it's going to require EVERYONE who works for him to work harder than they ever have. I basically told him to start his morning meeting tomorrow giving them the details, and showing them a picture of the girls, and telling them that if they don't care about him, to think about his children that they would be letting down.  I am still scared senseless, but MAD!!!!!  He was nominated earlier in the year for THE PRESIDENT's AWARD from corporate because of the performance of his department. Corporate leaders have been down to personally congratulate him, and know his name (Fortune 500 HUGE company with lots of holdings)  HELLO!! I told him that if worse comes to worse, he OR I would be contacting corporate.  Don't know if it will do any good, but we'll see.  We're going to write out an hourly plan for him, and his employees tonight, and hope we can nail down a solid plan for him to indeed "SHOW THEM"  His boss, in all honesty, we think has some sort of mental disorder, because he can be "you're lucky I'm not writing you up" one minute, and 1 hour later shaking his hand and telling him what an awesome job he's doing.  There have been many complaints about this guy....
> 
> We finally got the Christmas decorations down yesterday. I do EVERY room in the house in a different "theme"  We acquired A TON of Christmas decor over the years, both from students of mine, and we had a "Christmas shower" when we got married.  I was so over it by the time we were done getting it all packed up and back in the totes and out to the building, I said "next year, tree, stockings, nativity, and Christmas dishes.  THAT'S IT!"  Then I had a total FEAR moment that we might not have a home next year, and could tell DH was thinking that too as he took down the outside stuff.  That brought him back down, and I couldnt' cheer him up the rest of the day.
> 
> Same thing with the mess the girls made playing yesterday.  They had the best time, and I was so happy they were able to play despite the tension, even thought they don't know what's going on exactly.  I got SOO ILL over the fact that I had spent hours organizing and cleaning and they had trashed the house, then I thought "wonder how much longer they'll have this house to play in" and let it go.....
> 
> Did some stress eating yesterday, but I don't think it was tooo terribly bad.  I realized what I was doing, and stopped myself before it got too out of hand.  I spent a lot of time thinking what we could cut out if we had to to keep the house (internet, satelite, gymnastics, preschool, home phone line).  That's my main goal.  We have enough in savings for 2 months of payments, and should get a decent tax return that will add several months to that total.  I am just TRYING very hard to get some Pampered chef shows booked, ended up with one long distance catalog show so far, and 3 more that are looking at calendars for dates.  EVERY dollar will help!
> 
> Sorry for this vent guys, like I said, I can't really get this all out with DH around.  I tend to go from worst case scenarios to it's all going to be just fine, he can do this, then back to we're going to lose everything.





flipflopmom said:


> A LITTLE ENCOURAGEMENT!!!
> 
> Okay, first weigh in is over.  Some things to think about if you didn't have the results you expected!
> 
> 1.  How much salt are you consuming?  Trust me, that stuff can add POUNDS of bloating!
> 
> 2.  Are you drinking the water?  It will flush out all sorts of bad stuff, the more you drink, the better.  Plus, you feel full!
> 
> 3.  You might be replacing fat with muscle if you are really incorporating a lot of exercise for the first time.  Muscle DOES NOT weigh more than fat, but it takes up much less space. If you are doing WIN, you'll see the differences in your measurements in a few weeks.  So if you replaced 5 pounds of 5 with 5 pounds of muscle, your weight would stay the same, but your body would look like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How's that for a little Sunday morning motivation????
> 
> Thanks for being here, and keep sending up the PPD!!!!!
> Have a great day!
> Taryn



I am soooo sorry that you are going through this right now.  That really stinks.  i sure hope that your hubby can make it through this, and I second that otherwise I would be going to corporate with ALOT of documentation on this. And documentation on his prior outstanding work.  Hang in there!


AND I have to say that visual of the fat vs. muscle is very motivating, thanks for posting that.


----------



## PRINCESS VIJA

Now my turn to vent!

Some may remember that I brought up the vacation issues.  some people didn't follow the rules, and I got screwed for following the rules requesting off.  My manager said we need to take it to the unit council to come up with vacation rules since she is now the one filling out the schedule.  OK fine with me, my issue wasn't the rules of how vacations are created, my issue was people not following the rules.  

NOW we voted for new unit council members.  I am now "magically" voted on this council and I am now forced to have to deal with this.  *I am not happy about this at all!!!*  I really feel like I was completely screwed in all of this.


----------



## disneymom2one

Taryn and everyone with job issues :  I'm so sorry you're going through this.  I just can't imagine.  We went through some money issues about three years ago and it was a tough time but employment for my husband was never an issue, thankfully.  

And thanks everyone for the well wishes as far as my gain.   I keep reminding myself of how far I've come - just last week a former student came by to get something and literally walked right past me - she didn't recognize me.  I forget sometimes that I have lost over 80 pounds and have completely changed my life and that of my little family.


----------



## WeLoveLilo05

Hey everyone!
I am happy to report that I didn't overindulge at the kids parties yesterday.  I did have a piece of pizza and cake and a glass of wine, but thats good compared to what I would have eaten had I not been on a diet (chips, fries, mozz sticks, 2nd piece of cake lol) We had a nice time

Here's pics of the cakes I made for kids
For my cousin:





and for DD


----------



## tmfranlk

[





flipflopmom said:


> STRESS VENT - FEEL FREE TO SKIP!



All of our good thoughts and pixie dust are winging your way, Taryn! That's a tough situation, I can only imagine, but DH sounds like he's on top of it. I wish you both the best!



mommyof2Pirates said:


> *1-9-11 Sunday QOTD
> 
> Which is your favorite Disney Park and why?*
> 
> My favorite is MK with Epcot becoming my close second.  My kids loved MK and we just had a blast there.  I love COP! It is my favorite attraction in the park.  Topping a day off with spectro/or the new light parade and wishes just makes my day.  Epcot now runs a close second.  I just love touring all the countries.  It is such a beautiful park too.



That's pretty much my answer too! I love Epcot and could spend days just wanderng the counties and shops. However MK is definitely my favorite. The magic is palatable there. You can feel it in every ride, show, sight, sound and smell. It's the reason I get teary just pulling up to the bus stop/monorail station/boar dock. It *is* my happy place.


----------



## BELLE1109

1-9-11 Sunday QOTD

Which is your favorite Disney Park and why?

Epcot.  I am obsessed with the world showcase and illuminations.  I also LOVE the boat ride from BC (our favorite resort)


----------



## Rose&Mike

Carousel of Progress--duh. I love Carousel of Progress. 

Lindsay--thought this explained how to carmelize onions pretty simply. I only use olive oil--and only about a tablespoon for a large onion or two. The trick is to do it on low heat, otherwise you will turn your back for a sec and they will be burned. One thing I read said to cover them for the first 5 minutes or so and another one didn't. They add so much flavor to food and are relatively easy to make.
http://www.reluctantgourmet.com/caramelizing_onions.htm


----------



## Rose&Mike

Ok, planned my menus for the week! Just have to make a grocery list. Mike will do the shopping if I make the list. I feel like this is a pretty good deal. Here's my plan:
Sunday--Carrot bisque and grilled cheese sandwiches
Monday--Veggie burgers and brussel sprouts with walnuts and cranberries
Tuesday--crustless broccoli quiche
Wednesday--African stew in the crockpot
Thursday--black bean spinach pizza
Friday--leftovers
Saturday--ravioli w/pumpkin sauce


----------



## WeLoveLilo05

Rose&Mike said:


> Ok, planned my menus for the week! Just have to make a grocery list. Mike will do the shopping if I make the list. I feel like this is a pretty good deal. Here's my plan:
> Sunday--Carrot bisque and grilled cheese sandwiches
> Monday--Veggie burgers and brussel sprouts with walnuts and cranberries
> *Tuesday--crustless broccoli quiche*
> Wednesday--African stew in the crockpot
> Thursday--black bean spinach pizza
> Friday--leftovers
> Saturday--ravioli w/pumpkin sauce



would you mind PMing or posting the recipe for the brocolli quiche, sounds good!


----------



## The Mystery Machine

Oh boy, I feel for you Taryn. 

My dh is working and hopes they lay him off he hates it so bad. But he has to stick with it. I have to get a job soon so he can look for work below his pay grade. The stress is too much. But everyday we are thankful that he is working. It is just a bipolar existence.

He just went to another retirement party on Thur. This was one of his "big bosses" who could not take it any longer. The layoffs are nuts.

Anyway, I am sitting here once again with a fever of 99.7 and a resting pulse of 105. Not a good week for me again.


----------



## WeLoveLilo05

flipflopmom said:


> STRESS VENT - FEEL FREE TO SKIP!
> 
> Yesterday was really, really hard.  I was trying to be so strong for DH, because I am not proud of my initial reaction.  He feels like he has let the family down, and I know I added to that by my initial hysterics!  He feels very betrayed, scared, worried, and completely depressed.  Didn't sleep at all Friday night.  I keep trying to pump him up, and he had a few moments of that yesterday, where he was all"I'm going in and SHOWING them what I'm made of.  They gave me an impossible list, and I'm going to do it just to prove them wrong."  He said some of the items weren't as impossible as he first made them out to be, but it's going to require EVERYONE who works for him to work harder than they ever have. I basically told him to start his morning meeting tomorrow giving them the details, and showing them a picture of the girls, and telling them that if they don't care about him, to think about his children that they would be letting down.  I am still scared senseless, but MAD!!!!!  He was nominated earlier in the year for THE PRESIDENT's AWARD from corporate because of the performance of his department. Corporate leaders have been down to personally congratulate him, and know his name (Fortune 500 HUGE company with lots of holdings)  HELLO!! I told him that if worse comes to worse, he OR I would be contacting corporate.  Don't know if it will do any good, but we'll see.  We're going to write out an hourly plan for him, and his employees tonight, and hope we can nail down a solid plan for him to indeed "SHOW THEM"  His boss, in all honesty, we think has some sort of mental disorder, because he can be "you're lucky I'm not writing you up" one minute, and 1 hour later shaking his hand and telling him what an awesome job he's doing.  There have been many complaints about this guy....
> 
> We finally got the Christmas decorations down yesterday. I do EVERY room in the house in a different "theme"  We acquired A TON of Christmas decor over the years, both from students of mine, and we had a "Christmas shower" when we got married.  I was so over it by the time we were done getting it all packed up and back in the totes and out to the building, I said "next year, tree, stockings, nativity, and Christmas dishes.  THAT'S IT!"  Then I had a total FEAR moment that we might not have a home next year, and could tell DH was thinking that too as he took down the outside stuff.  That brought him back down, and I couldnt' cheer him up the rest of the day.
> 
> Same thing with the mess the girls made playing yesterday.  They had the best time, and I was so happy they were able to play despite the tension, even thought they don't know what's going on exactly.  I got SOO ILL over the fact that I had spent hours organizing and cleaning and they had trashed the house, then I thought "wonder how much longer they'll have this house to play in" and let it go.....
> 
> Did some stress eating yesterday, but I don't think it was tooo terribly bad.  I realized what I was doing, and stopped myself before it got too out of hand.  I spent a lot of time thinking what we could cut out if we had to to keep the house (internet, satelite, gymnastics, preschool, home phone line).  That's my main goal.  We have enough in savings for 2 months of payments, and should get a decent tax return that will add several months to that total.  I am just TRYING very hard to get some Pampered chef shows booked, ended up with one long distance catalog show so far, and 3 more that are looking at calendars for dates.  EVERY dollar will help!
> 
> Sorry for this vent guys, like I said, I can't really get this all out with DH around.  I tend to go from worst case scenarios to it's all going to be just fine, he can do this, then back to we're going to lose everything.



I hope everything works out for you and your family.  I know its hard but try and stay positive.


----------



## Rose&Mike

WeLoveLilo05 said:


> would you mind PMing or posting the recipe for the brocolli quiche, sounds good!


It's actually listed as a goat cheese-asparagus crustless quiche, but you says you can use broccoli instead. If I get a chance I will put it in on our recipe thread. It was in this months vegetarian times, but I can't find it on their web site.

We also have a BL recipe thread. Look for it at the top of the WISh board under Healthy eating (I think). Anyhow, someone posted a crustless quiche recipe:
http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=36343765&postcount=5
The recipe I have calls for 2 eggs and 5 egg whites. 



The Mystery Machine said:


> Oh boy, I feel for you Taryn.
> 
> My dh is working and hopes they lay him off he hates it so bad. But he has to stick with it. I have to get a job soon so he can look for work below his pay grade. The stress is too much. But everyday we are thankful that he is working. It is just a bipolar existence.
> 
> He just went to another retirement party on Thur. This was one of his "big bosses" who could not take it any longer. The layoffs are nuts.
> 
> Anyway, I am sitting here once again with a fever of 99.7 and a resting pulse of 105. Not a good week for me again.


Feel better! I'm sorry you are sick again.

Ok, grocery list is done! Off to get something accomplished!


----------



## cclovesdis

Hi Everyone,

I didn't think I had plans for the weekend and it's been pretty busy so far. My sister, BIL, and I saw HP last night and then I spent that night at their place. It was snowing, so that was a safer choice. I slept well, so it worked out fine. I was OP on Friday and yesterday, of which I am very proud! I have been OP so far today as well.

 Taryn. Check your PMs in a bit.

 for all of us. We are an awesome group of people with amazing goals and once in a while, we just need a hug. Hugs can be very powerful and virtual ones are just as good in my book, if not better!

Have a great day everyone! 

CC


----------



## Sugarglider

Hi everyone
well - first a quick flood update: here are some images: http://tiny.cc/sdi8y 
These are the worst floods in 120 years apparently. I can't quite explain how big this thing is - kinda like an area about 1/6 of the USA. Fortunately there was one town which was expecting 45ft river peak (above sea level - so maybe 8 - 10ft on land) but the peak wasn't that high and the sand bags held.
you can google queensland flood and score a lot of links
Hundreds of thousands of people affected, 50%  of Qld's coal mines closed, Qld is a major food producer - crops and stock of every kind - gone! 
And this is only Qld. I live down south in Canberra and the next town - Queanbeyan - was flooded 3 weeks back. It is all down the eastern side of Australia
Thanks everyone


----------



## Sugarglider

Now for my fav park: No doubt - Tokyo Disney Sea - the most beautiful park in the world. A magic kingdom anywhere is special and each has something unique. EPCOT truely is an interesting place - so different now from when I first visited in 1993 and it was all educational!


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

flipflopmom said:


> I remember you guys going through all that.  Has it calmed down there for you somewhat?  And if does get fired, the whistles, cannons, and grenades will be blowed!!!!  At this point, calling in a complaint would be obvious, make the guy mad.  Unfortunately, he's in a butt-kissing sort of place right now.  He HATES that, but loves us more!
> 
> 
> I'VE NEVER SEEN COP!!! I hope, one day, I'll be able to.



For the moment things are ok at his job but you never know day to day.  There is always a finger pointed or a blame waiting, oh by the way its never the bosses fault only mike and his coworkers.  Like brad his job has alot to do with how others perform and if they make a mistake it falls back on mike.  Like he can control the world. 

and how could you have never done COP.  girl you dont know what your missing.  It needs to be your must do next trip.



PRINCESS VIJA said:


> NOW we voted for new unit council members.  I am now "magically" voted on this council and I am now forced to have to deal with this.  *I am not happy about this at all!!!*  I really feel like I was completely screwed in all of this.



I feel like this at work too.  If I bring up something that needs to be fixed or give out a good idea its always just more work for me in the end.  



WeLoveLilo05 said:


> Hey everyone!
> I am happy to report that I didn't overindulge at the kids parties yesterday.  I did have a piece of pizza and cake and a glass of wine, but thats good compared to what I would have eaten had I not been on a diet (chips, fries, mozz sticks, 2nd piece of cake lol) We had a nice time



great job on controlling your eating.  Parties are always the hardest.  I love the cakes they are awesome.




Rose&Mike said:


> Carousel of Progress--duh. I love Carousel of Progress.



 thanks for the instructions on the onions.



Rose&Mike said:


> Ok, planned my menus for the week! Just have to make a grocery list. Mike will do the shopping if I make the list. I feel like this is a pretty good deal. Here's my plan:
> Sunday--Carrot bisque and grilled cheese sandwiches
> Monday--Veggie burgers and brussel sprouts with walnuts and cranberries
> Tuesday--crustless broccoli quiche
> Wednesday--African stew in the crockpot
> Thursday--black bean spinach pizza
> Friday--leftovers
> Saturday--ravioli w/pumpkin sauce



wow your menu sounds so gourmet.  Im impressed.



The Mystery Machine said:


> Anyway, I am sitting here once again with a fever of 99.7 and a resting pulse of 105. Not a good week for me again.



you poor thing.  feel better.



cclovesdis said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I didn't think I had plans for the weekend and it's been pretty busy so far.



Hi CC.  Great job staying OP.  Glad you are having a good weekend.



Sugarglider said:


> well - first a quick flood update: here are some images: http://tiny.cc/sdi8y
> These are the worst floods in 120 years apparently.



oh gosh that is so horrible.  I am saying prayers for everyone affected by them.  Be safe.

Ok well times up on here, got to get upstairs to watch the eagles game.  GO EAGLES.  Be back later.


----------



## ReAnSt

flipflopmom said:


> STRESS VENT - FEEL FREE TO SKIP!
> 
> Yesterday was really, really hard.  I was trying to be so strong for DH, because I am not proud of my initial reaction.  He feels like he has let the family down, and I know I added to that by my initial hysterics!  He feels very betrayed, scared, worried, and completely depressed.  Didn't sleep at all Friday night.  I keep trying to pump him up, and he had a few moments of that yesterday, where he was all"I'm going in and SHOWING them what I'm made of.  They gave me an impossible list, and I'm going to do it just to prove them wrong."  He said some of the items weren't as impossible as he first made them out to be, but it's going to require EVERYONE who works for him to work harder than they ever have. I basically told him to start his morning meeting tomorrow giving them the details, and showing them a picture of the girls, and telling them that if they don't care about him, to think about his children that they would be letting down.  I am still scared senseless, but MAD!!!!!  He was nominated earlier in the year for THE PRESIDENT's AWARD from corporate because of the performance of his department. Corporate leaders have been down to personally congratulate him, and know his name (Fortune 500 HUGE company with lots of holdings)  HELLO!! I told him that if worse comes to worse, he OR I would be contacting corporate.  Don't know if it will do any good, but we'll see.  We're going to write out an hourly plan for him, and his employees tonight, and hope we can nail down a solid plan for him to indeed "SHOW THEM"  His boss, in all honesty, we think has some sort of mental disorder, because he can be "you're lucky I'm not writing you up" one minute, and 1 hour later shaking his hand and telling him what an awesome job he's doing.  There have been many complaints about this guy....
> 
> 
> Sorry for this vent guys, like I said, I can't really get this all out with DH around.  I tend to go from worst case scenarios to it's all going to be just fine, he can do this, then back to we're going to lose everything.



First of all both of you need to take some deep breaths and relax, so that you can tackle what needs to happen.  Good luck to both of you.  Make sure you document everything so you will have it to take to corporate.

Today I went for a walk outside in the snow and cold.  It was very windy if I go again and it is that windy I need to wear either windproof pants or a 2 pairs and take some tissues.  

I was going to stop at Starbucks and get a drink there as I have gift cards for there I got for Christmas.  Instead I came home and made myself a small cup of hot chocolate.  My drink at Starbucks would have been much bigger and had more calories.

1-9-11 Sunday QOTD

Which is your favorite Disney Park and why?
Can I pick a Disney ship or Castaway Cay?  Seriously I love DCL.  Since that really isn't a park I will say Epcot Center.  Not sure if it is because I was born the year it opened or that my parents always made us go to the MK last in our first rotation of parks visits but I really like Epcot.  I have a fascination with water so I have always loved the Living Seas.  I also love World Showcase as I love exploring the different countries as I love to travel.  I also love how they have different events throughout the year in Epcot, Flower and Garden and Food and Wine.  I also love wandering Epcot at night.

Just keep moving and making healthy choices everyone.


----------



## ReAnSt

Sugarglider said:


> Now for my fav park: No doubt - Tokyo Disney Sea - the most beautiful park in the world. A magic kingdom anywhere is special and each has something unique. EPCOT truely is an interesting place - so different now from when I first visited in 1993 and it was all educational!



I totally could see Tokyo Disney Sea being my favorite park as it looks awesome.  I have never been there but it is definitely on my bucket list of places I hope to visit.


----------



## Rose&Mike

Hi Team Mickey! I was cleaning out my inbox, and this really resonated with me:

http://www.sparkpeople.com/mypage_public_journal_individual.asp?blog_id=3841071


----------



## KSH

mommyof2Pirates said:


> I last checked in today when I was heading out for my run. well......
> I completed it at a 12min pace, in 30 degree weather, while it was snowing.  At one point my eyelashes froze together and I had to wipe my eye a few times until I could open it.  The first few miles wasnt bad but by the end I was slipping all over the place.  It was interesting but I did it and feel very proud of myself.


  Awesome!  You should be proud, that is not easy! Most people would never have stepped foot outside with conditions like that.



HappyMatt said:


> The Brussels Sprouts were roasted with a little olive oil and salt and pepper.


 I love brussel sprouts!! Definitely need to try that!



Merryweather27 said:


> So...I ended the week down 3 pounds!  Woo-hoo!  Even more exciting since right now it's that TOM for me, so I wasn't expecting much of a loss!  Here's hoping I can keep up the momentum!


  Congratulations, that is great!



flipflopmom said:


> Sorry for this vent guys, like I said, I can't really get this all out with DH around.  I tend to go from worst case scenarios to it's all going to be just fine, he can do this, then back to we're going to lose everything.


 Taryn, so sorry you and DH are going through this.  You'll make it!  Sending prayers and hugs.



flipflopmom said:


> A LITTLE ENCOURAGEMENT!!!
> 
> Okay, first weigh in is over.  Some things to think about if you didn't have the results you expected!
> 
> 1.  How much salt are you consuming?  Trust me, that stuff can add POUNDS of bloating!
> 
> 2.  Are you drinking the water?  It will flush out all sorts of bad stuff, the more you drink, the better.  Plus, you feel full!
> 
> 3.  You might be replacing fat with muscle if you are really incorporating a lot of exercise for the first time.  Muscle DOES NOT weigh more than fat, but it takes up much less space. If you are doing WIN, you'll see the differences in your measurements in a few weeks.  So if you replaced 5 pounds of 5 with 5 pounds of muscle, your weight would stay the same, but your body would look like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How's that for a little Sunday morning motivation????
> 
> Thanks for being here, and keep sending up the PPD!!!!!
> Have a great day!
> Taryn


 Great reminders, thank you!  I am not incorporating exercise for the first time, but coming back strong after a looooooong holiday break so that may be affecting the scale.  I really should do WIN but haven't yet...hadn't thought about it that way.



Rose&Mike said:


> Ok, planned my menus for the week! Just have to make a grocery list. Mike will do the shopping if I make the list. I feel like this is a pretty good deal. Here's my plan:
> Sunday--Carrot bisque and grilled cheese sandwiches
> Monday--Veggie burgers and brussel sprouts with walnuts and cranberries
> Tuesday--crustless broccoli quiche
> Wednesday--African stew in the crockpot
> Thursday--black bean spinach pizza
> Friday--leftovers
> Saturday--ravioli w/pumpkin sauce


 Sounds wonderful!  How do you cook the grilled cheese?  I usually get it out but lately figured it was off limits.  I am really cooking challenged - isn't it pan fried in some oil?  With the snow and ice predicted it would be great to have grilled cheese at home with some soup.



The Mystery Machine said:


> Anyway, I am sitting here once again with a fever of 99.7 and a resting pulse of 105. Not a good week for me again.


Feel better!



Sugarglider said:


> Hi everyone
> well - first a quick flood update: here are some images: http://tiny.cc/sdi8y
> These are the worst floods in 120 years apparently.


Wow, how devastating.  Sending prayers.

*1-9-11 Sunday QOTD

Which is your favorite Disney Park and why?*

Epcot!  I love the rides (especially Soarin') and the World Showcase.  It is fun talking with the CMs from the other countries.  And the food of course!

Looks like we are in for quite a snow/ice storm tonight.  All the inaugural festivities for our new Governor were cancelled for tomorrow, and I had a breakfast meeting scheduled on Tuesday that has been cancelled already as well.  So we've done the usual grocery shopping, and to help make sure I stay on track I took all the snack-y type stuff we got (I usually try not to keep any around!) and measured out some 1-, 2- and 3-point servings using my scale.  I am ready!! Just hope we don't lose power.  That would not be fun.  We do have a fireplace and a gas stove so we'll be ok, just bored!!

Hope you all have a great week ahead!

Karen


----------



## tigger813

tigger813 said:


> Getting a jump on tomorrow! Here's a list of those who have yet to send in weigh ins this week! Reminder that all weigh ins must be in by Monday night at 7:30pm EST!
> 
> 
> janmadre
> Princesslvr
> mstinson
> brownii57
> bethbuchall
> cupcaker
> phred84044
> willimaandmom
> WeloveLilo05
> DavidandDenise
> newmouse2008
> muppetmom
> mizzoutiger76
> 
> 
> ALso: need initial weigh ins from :
> jeslynb
> 
> 
> If you sent and your name is listed, please send again. With so many, I'm bound to miss one or two!
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Your happy weightkeeper!!!!!



Recheck the list above as I have updated as to who I am still waiting on. I know some of you have emailed me that you will PM me tomorrow and that is fine as long as it's by 7:30pm EST.

I have been getting some blank messages from boards@disboards.com so I don't know if there is a problem so if you have tried to send me a weigh in please try again.

TTFN


----------



## tigger813

Still haven't worked out as I ended up taking a 2 hour nap on the couch wrapped in my Snuggie that a co-worker gave me! Felt a lot better after that nap. I still need to do a few minutes of a workout to reach my weekly goal for the EASA2. I think I have 11 minutes to do.

Not eaten well today. We had Fritos with salsa con queso for supper! PMS is ending so I will be back on track tomorrow! I need to drink some water tonight. 

Not sure what DH and I will watch tonight. We have some things recorded and there's not much else on.

Gotta reset my alarm for 5 so I can get in a good workout and get the week started right! Mondays and Wednesdays are my usual big workout days unless I have to work at night on Wednesdays. I will also have a shake for breakfast and lunch tomorrow and a regular supper since DD1 doesn't have Irish Step at 5. She does have basketball at 6 though. That will be a nice break for her.

I think I'll get a glass of water now and run downstairs and get my EASA2 workout done before I chicken out!

TTFN


----------



## Stinasmom

*1-9-11 Sunday QOTD

Which is your favorite Disney Park and why?*

I with Becky! DCL and Castaway Cay!

But, if I had to pick a park, I'd pick EPCOT too. Such a variety of stuff there, from rides, to Lands, to Countries.

So, was there a total from Week 1's weigh in? 
Which team lost the most? 

Go TEAM 

Marcy


----------



## PRINCESS VIJA

Sugarglider said:


> Hi everyone
> well - first a quick flood update: here are some images: http://tiny.cc/sdi8y
> These are the worst floods in 120 years apparently. I can't quite explain how big this thing is - kinda like an area about 1/6 of the USA. Fortunately there was one town which was expecting 45ft river peak (above sea level - so maybe 8 - 10ft on land) but the peak wasn't that high and the sand bags held.



Oh, that is awful, so many of those pictures are heartbreaking!


Rose&Mike said:


> Hi Team Mickey! I was cleaning out my inbox, and this really resonated with me:
> 
> http://www.sparkpeople.com/mypage_public_journal_individual.asp?blog_id=3841071



that resonated with me too.  I am really starting all over with the weight loss journey.  I have so much to loose.  even after I loose 100 pounds, I am still terribly overweight!  but I am looking forward to loosing that!


----------



## PRINCESS VIJA

*Favorite Disney park*  that one is hard.  I LOVE MK, but this past time, it didn't seem as magical to me, maybe because I have been there alot, done everything over and over.  EPCOT is a close second, still haven't done everything there.  

But maybe I would have to say Magic Kingdom at Disneyland.  I LOVED it!!!! Completely and totally fell in love with DLR.


----------



## PRINCESS VIJA

This week I am going to try something new.  I am REALLY bad at time management.  I am a REALLY good procrastinator, so putting those 2 together is not good for getting things done.  So after I get my work assignment (it changes daily for my start time) I will plan out the next day.  30 min. - 1 hr. for exercising, 30 minutes for projects, and 30 minutes for reading.  and depending on how much time I have left I will put in time for cleaning, computer time, etc.  And as crazy as it sounds plan in family time too.  I want to make sure no one gets neglected, but that I also use my time wisely.  I think it will help the mindless eating, as I mostly eat off plan when I am procrastinating.  "experts" often say that you should schedule in time to exercise, so I will do that. AND I will make sure to have a day that I don't plan, so that I am not overscheduled!

wish me luck!


----------



## cclovesdis

PRINCESS VIJA said:


> This week I am going to try something new.  I am REALLY bad at time management.  I am a REALLY good procrastinator, so putting those 2 together is not good for getting things done.  So after I get my work assignment (it changes daily for my start time) I will plan out the next day.  30 min. - 1 hr. for exercising, 30 minutes for projects, and 30 minutes for reading.  and depending on how much time I have left I will put in time for cleaning, computer time, etc.  And as crazy as it sounds plan in family time too.  I want to make sure no one gets neglected, but that I also use my time wisely.  I think it will help the mindless eating, as I mostly eat off plan when I am procrastinating.  "experts" often say that you should schedule in time to exercise, so I will do that. *AND I will make sure to have a day that I don't plan, so that I am not overscheduled!*
> wish me luck!



I love these ideas! I especially like the bolded part!  and 



I came on to post a question about our upcoming trip. It's not for a while, but I do need one ADR and I don't want to mess this up. It's for my parents' anniversary. Any suggestions? I'll be paying for it using the OT I'm about to start, so cost is not really a factor (it is, but it isn't, if you KWIM), but they have ruled out V&A. They do not want to give up that much time in the parks and/or dress up that much. We are also not app, entree, and dessert type people, so someplace that doesn't push all 3 courses (or more) for every person would be helpful too. Does such a place exist? TIA!

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## Rose&Mike

Sugarglider--hope you stay safe and dry!



ReAnSt said:


> I was going to stop at Starbucks and get a drink there as I have gift cards for there I got for Christmas.  Instead I came home and made myself a small cup of hot chocolate.  My drink at Starbucks would have been much bigger and had more calories.
> Just keep moving and making healthy choices everyone.


Good job resisting starbucks!



KSH said:


> Sounds wonderful!  How do you cook the grilled cheese?  I usually get it out but lately figured it was off limits.  I am really cooking challenged - isn't it pan fried in some oil?  With the snow and ice predicted it would be great to have grilled cheese at home with some soup.
> 
> Looks like we are in for quite a snow/ice storm tonight.  All the inaugural festivities for our new Governor were cancelled for tomorrow, and I had a breakfast meeting scheduled on Tuesday that has been cancelled already as well.  So we've done the usual grocery shopping, and to help make sure I stay on track I took all the snack-y type stuff we got (I usually try not to keep any around!) and measured out some 1-, 2- and 3-point servings using my scale.  I am ready!! Just hope we don't lose power.  That would not be fun.  We do have a fireplace and a gas stove so we'll be ok, just bored!!
> 
> Hope you all have a great week ahead!
> 
> Karen


I used to cook grilled cheese with butter in a frying pan. Now I make it on the George Foreman. It can be a little messy if the cheese oozes out, but cuts down on the calories, because I don't put anything on the outside of the bread. Sometimes I use ciabatta. Tonight I used 1/2 a pita with a little bit of cheddar cheese. It was really yummy. The soups we eat are usually pretty low fat, and in this case, I was getting some protein from the cheese. 

I hope the weather isn't too bad. My son is at USC and they are calling for a mess. We are supposed to get several inches of snow here, but no ice. We are on the northern edge of this mess. We called DS today and told him to park his car somewhere that it could sit for several days and to make sure they had some food in their apartment. He lives on campus, but I'm not convinced they won't shut things down. We had an ice storm here several years ago and the two universities closed and asked the kids to leave. They have a lot of out of state kids at USC so I don't think that will happen, but it's a little unnerving. I hope you don't lose power.



Stinasmom said:


> *1-9-11 Sunday QOTD
> 
> Which is your favorite Disney Park and why?*
> 
> I with Becky! DCL and Castaway Cay!
> 
> But, if I had to pick a park, I'd pick EPCOT too. Such a variety of stuff there, from rides, to Lands, to Countries.
> 
> So, was there a total from Week 1's weigh in?
> Which team lost the most?
> 
> Go TEAM
> 
> Marcy


Folks have until Monday to send in weights, so results will come out usually on Tuesdays.



PRINCESS VIJA said:


> Oh, that is awful, so many of those pictures are heartbreaking!
> 
> 
> that resonated with me too.  I am really starting all over with the weight loss journey.  I have so much to loose.  even after I loose 100 pounds, I am still terribly overweight!  but I am looking forward to loosing that!


Hang in there. One step at a time, one bite at a time, one meal at a time. I really identified with how sad she was that she treated herself that way, and with how she now celebrates in ways other than with food.


PRINCESS VIJA said:


> This week I am going to try something new.  I am REALLY bad at time management.  I am a REALLY good procrastinator, so putting those 2 together is not good for getting things done.  So after I get my work assignment (it changes daily for my start time) I will plan out the next day.  30 min. - 1 hr. for exercising, 30 minutes for projects, and 30 minutes for reading.  and depending on how much time I have left I will put in time for cleaning, computer time, etc.  And as crazy as it sounds plan in family time too.  I want to make sure no one gets neglected, but that I also use my time wisely.  I think it will help the mindless eating, as I mostly eat off plan when I am procrastinating.  "experts" often say that you should schedule in time to exercise, so I will do that. AND I will make sure to have a day that I don't plan, so that I am not overscheduled!
> 
> wish me luck!


I think that's a great plan! I don't have kids at home and I only work 3 or 4 days a week, but I still make sure each week to have a plan for exercise and I try to have a plan for meals. It makes decisions easy when I am tired. I think planning a day off is a great idea, too!

We had our carrot bisque. It was pretty good--it had cumin and ginger and banana and coconut milk in it--and a couple other things. Mike really liked it. I liked it and will make it again, though it wasn't my favorite.

Tomorrow my plan is work and then group strength after work if the weather cooperates. I haven't been since December 15, so it could be rather painful!

Have a great evening!


----------



## Rose&Mike

cclovesdis said:


> I love these ideas! I especially like the bolded part!  and
> 
> 
> 
> I came on to post a question about our upcoming trip. It's not for a while, but I do need one ADR and I don't want to mess this up. It's for my parents' anniversary. Any suggestions? I'll be paying for it using the OT I'm about to start, so cost is not really a factor (it is, but it isn't, if you KWIM), but they have ruled out V&A. They do not want to give up that much time in the parks and/or dress up that much. We are also not app, entree, and dessert type people, so someplace that doesn't push all 3 courses (or more) for every person would be helpful too. Does such a place exist? TIA!
> 
> Have a great day everyone!


CC--we really like Narcoosee. It's at the Grand Floridian. It has a dress code, but it is pretty relaxed. You could come there from the parks or go to MK afterwards. If you time it right you can see Wishes from there and the boat parade. We ate there for our anniversary in May and they printed a special menu and brought us a glass of champagne. They do have apps and desserts, but if you don't want them, you could skip them. Last time I had a salad and soup--I didn't like the vegetarian entree and the server was fine with it. She actually helped me to pick something and checked to make sure that the soup didn't have chicken stock. We've eaten there twice and both times had a fabulous time. We took Tom at Christmas and he loved it as well. Oh and a lot of times there is a photographer in the lobby of the GF taking photo pass pictures, which is cool as well. Hope this helps!


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

KSH said:


> Looks like we are in for quite a snow/ice storm tonight.  All the inaugural festivities for our new Governor were cancelled for tomorrow, and I had a breakfast meeting scheduled on Tuesday that has been cancelled already as well.  So we've done the usual grocery shopping, and to help make sure I stay on track I took all the snack-y type stuff we got (I usually try not to keep any around!) and measured out some 1-, 2- and 3-point servings using my scale.  I am ready!! Just hope we don't lose power.  That would not be fun.  We do have a fireplace and a gas stove so we'll be ok, just bored!!



I was just reading on facebook a friend of mine who ran the goofy this weekend is stuck in WDW.  Her plane was suppose to transfer in atlanta and was cancelled due to the weather.  I would say an extra day at WDW is nothing to complain about.  I would be  going bananas.  I hope your safe through the storm and that you dont get too bored.  



PRINCESS VIJA said:


> This week I am going to try something new.  I am REALLY bad at time management.  I am a REALLY good procrastinator, so putting those 2 together is not good for getting things done.  So after I get my work assignment (it changes daily for my start time) I will plan out the next day.  30 min. - 1 hr. for exercising, 30 minutes for projects, and 30 minutes for reading.  and depending on how much time I have left I will put in time for cleaning, computer time, etc.  And as crazy as it sounds plan in family time too.  I want to make sure no one gets neglected, but that I also use my time wisely.  I think it will help the mindless eating, as I mostly eat off plan when I am procrastinating.  "experts" often say that you should schedule in time to exercise, so I will do that. AND I will make sure to have a day that I don't plan, so that I am not overscheduled!
> 
> wish me luck!



good luck vija.  That sounds like a good idea.  I usually have to make lists of what I need to get done during the day or I do a whole lotta nothing.



cclovesdis said:


> I came on to post a question about our upcoming trip. It's not for a while, but I do need one ADR and I don't want to mess this up. It's for my parents' anniversary. Any suggestions?



I think ohana's is nice especially if you request a window seat with the view of the castle.  It is much less "fancy" but yet still nice.  Thats very nice of you to do this for your parents.  Im sure anywhere you pick they will love.

Ok so the mood in our house is not good at the moment.  Dh hasnt spoken since michael vick threw the interception to end the game and seal the fate of the eagles yet again.  Well next for me is looking forward to the phillies season.  At least they figured out how to win championships.

Our friend that came over brought up all dairy queen blizzards.  I felt horrible but said thank you for thinking of us but we are trying to eat healthier right now and since we are just getting back we shouldnt eat it.  He was not upset at all and said he would take it home and eat it during the week.  He is a good friend of ours otherwise I would have normally felt bad and just ate it.  I thought this was a good NSV (non scale victory) for me.

I still ate more than my daily points today but overall did ok.  I just used some of the extra weekly points.  I am prepared for a good week.  the fridge and pantry is stocked with good healthy options!

BRB with tomorrows QOTD


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

I saw so many wonderful posts of everyones losses this week on the scale.  It is so exciting to see everyone really transforming their health.  

*1-10-11 Monday QOTD

Tell us one or more NSV (non scale victory) you have had since Jan 1st.*


I ran 7 miles in the snow.
I turned down a dairy queen blizzard that was purchased for me
I ate more veggies this week than I have in a long while
I put on a belt that I havent used since last year and I had to take it back off because their was no hole where I needed one, even using the tightest hole it made the belt a few inches too big.


----------



## HappyMatt

*1-9-11 Sunday QOTD

Which is your favorite Disney Park and why?*

I do love all 4 parks at Disney World.  Yes, even AK.  I do find it beautiful and I always have fun when I am there.

But, my absolute favorite is the Magic Kingdom.  I love everything about it.  My DW and I have been so many times that we don't feel the need to spend our whole time on the rides.  Don't get me wrong, I LOVE the rides, but I like to take it all in, I could spend hours just walking down Main Street alone.


----------



## my3princes

mommyof2Pirates said:


> I saw so many wonderful posts of everyones losses this week on the scale.  It is so exciting to see everyone really transforming their health.
> 
> *1-10-11 Monday QOTD
> 
> Tell us one or more NSV (non scale victory) you have had since Jan 1st.*
> 
> 
> I ran 7 miles in the snow.
> I turned down a dairy queen blizzard that was purchased for me
> I ate more veggies this week than I have in a long while
> I put on a belt that I havent used since last year and I had to take it back off because their was no hole where I needed one, even using the tightest hole it made the belt a few inches too big.



I passed up the calzones that I helped the boys make yesterday.  I haven't opened any of the candy that Santa brought me.  I spend way too much time tearing apart our PS3 and rebuilding it today after it over heated on Friday and no longer worked.  I couldn't spend $200 for Sony to fix it so I found a tutorial on youtube and fixed it myself.  I actually took it apart 4 times as the first fix only lasted a few minutes so the second time I heated it up much more, but missed a couple of connections.  The third and 4th time was finding the connections I missed   the good news is that it seems to be working now   I always consider saving money and making my family happy to be a victory


----------



## jenjolt

I just have to say how inspiring it is to come here and read all of your posts!! You guys have me extremely motivated!! so THANK YOU!!!

CC--about the dinner I am a huge fan of California Grill and if you could get a time at Wishes...the view is amazing!!!



> 1-10-11 Monday QOTD
> 
> Tell us one or more NSV (non scale victory) you have had since Jan 1st.



I turned down an entire plate of cakes given to me by my students.  Waited until they were gone and got rid of it...no need to hurt any feelings.

Worked out everyday last week!!!!

SIZE 12 JEANS!!!!!! WOOT WOOT (Haven't seen that size in 6 years)

Planning meals!!! Works wonders for me!


----------



## Disneywedding2010

Okay the weekend was shot with no working out. I had a feeling that would happen considering I'm in the first week of one of my last classes for my Bachelors. I still haven't heard back from my personal trainer so I don't know if he'll be able to get me in this week. Oh yeah and eating today consisted of Little Casear's pizza and wings. However, I'm happy to report even with pizza I had NO soda and just water. I'm on day *9* of no soda! 

Oh, and it *SNOWED *near Dallas today..


----------



## Disneywedding2010

*1-9-11 Sunday QOTD

Which is your favorite Disney Park and why?*

Magic Kingdom without a doubt! I just love the feeling I get when I see the castle for the first time. I love that it was the first Disney park I went to with my late husband on our 4 day trip in 07. Every time I see the castle I remember the expression on his face seeing it for the first time.


----------



## Disneywedding2010

*1-10-11 Monday QOTD

Tell us one or more NSV (non scale victory) you have had since Jan 1st.*

I have not had one soda this entire month (so far)

I walked *4 miles* on my treadmill this week.


----------



## Mrs D

Hi gang! I'm looking forward to this week. It has been good getting back to tracking. I had a nice loss this week and am excited to see next weeks weigh in! 

QOTD Mon - non scale victory- 
My victory is completing week 1 of half marathon training! I took the whe month of Dec off from running (mostly just spin class) and it's nice to be back at it and feeling good!

Also at church today I received Many nice comments about my weight loss/Looking good. My favorite was the comment that I "lost a kindergartener in pants size". It is exactly right! I'm still laughing at that one.


----------



## Mysteria

Hey team!  It's inventory time (no extra workout needed at least!) so I'm working some very odd hours.  I just got home.  Still trying to read along as best I can.

Monday QOTD:
Had only meat and vegetables for dinner Sunday.  No potatoes and gravy. 
Haven't had chocolate in days! 
Took the skin off the chicken before it was frozen to reduce temptation.


----------



## Sugarglider

QOTD - non scale victory:
I took my own salad lunch to work today! It was May when I last did that.

CC - I agree that Cali Grill could be a nice place to go - if you are happy with some noise. Narcoosies is also up there - and it is quiet.

Princess V - scheduling works well for me - take away all the reliance on will power and just follow the schedule: up at 6:30am warm water with lime juice, go for a jog, shower, breakfast, go to work, carrot at 10.30am, salad at 12:30pm, walk at 6:30pm etc etc. makes it really easy to just do the schedule over and over rather than going through all the mind games of finding motivation.

Those floods continue to be amazing. The water has hit southern queensland and here is the latest ABC news link - look at the video of water rushing through Toowoomba (pop. 129,000). The city of Brisbane (pop 2 million) is now on alert. http://www.abc.net.au/news/

But I am really shocked at the shooting in Arizona! I wonder how that poor lady will be? and what does it say for having public meetings with our elected officials? 

So many people to keep in our thoughts and prayers.

Also thank you all for sharing your ideas and small victories - even the small ones!


----------



## disneymom2one

QOTD Sunday:  Favorite park?  My answer would probably be MK but the parks aren't even close to my favorite thing about Disney.  It's all about the resorts - specifically the DVC resorts.  I love all of them and could easily spend my entire vacation at them.  

QOTD Monday:  NSV so far?  I walked a four miler with my husband yesterday morning and then had some spare time in the afternoon so I did another 2 mile walk.  That's the kind of mindset that helped me lose so much weight in the summer/fall and it was good to get back to feeling like that - at least for the moment.


----------



## kathmzh

Monday QOTD:

My little weight loss victory is that I've had sore muscles nearly every day for a week! and I stepped up my workouts, I began incorporating running into my walks.

Kath


----------



## flipflopmom

tigger813 said:


> Taryn- We will pray for you and your family in church this morning!!!! Mostly slept well until somebody decided that 2am was a good time to set off fireworks!!! I was so close to calling the cops!


Thanks, Tracey.  AND  on the fireworks.  What in the WORLD???  Sheez....



KristiMc said:


> Taryn - Sending positive thoughts for you and your family.


Thanks!



Rose&Mike said:


> Taryn--before Mike's sister died last week, I would not have answered that question the same way. did I tell you about the black cherry bourbon Mike bought me!


I couldn't help but think back to all the WDW drama when you said that, but I agree that sometimes our perspectives change, unfortunately, due to a tragedy in our lives or someone elses.  You didn't tell me about that, but it sounds good. 



my3princes said:


> Don't give up the faith that things will be alright.   We'll be lucky if his paycheck is half what it usually is.  Then there is my new job.  Every morning we went in wondering if we would still have a job.   The economy sucks and I don't think that there are many households out there that aren't feeling stress in some way.


Thanks Deb.  I do truly know that there are MANY others out there in the same boat, and that there is nothing special about us that should prevent us from being effected.  And we're all healthy, which means a lot!  We've done those "half paychecks" a lot since September, they are tough.  Hugs for you guys!  And riding tips for EE???  Can you share???



SettinSail said:


> Just wanted you to know I am thinking of you & Brad and hoping and praying for the best outcome.   I don't know what the best outcome would be in this situation - either that things turn around at the job he's at and he's allowed to keep the job or that he gets another job he's happier at - but I know it must be so stressful.


My dear Shawn, thank you.  He's talked so often,since the new boss came about a year ago, about looking elsewhere, but I always put my foot down due to the economy. I just HOPE that there is a job somewhere out there comparable in salary, opening quickly.  He did tell me last night that if he had something else that was pretty sure lined up, the fear would be less, so I'll spend more time today looking.  Did you make it "home" okay?    



PRINCESS VIJA said:


> thanks so much for the positive thoughts.  yes, I have looked at the foods, but it is more about foods I can't have rather than will help.  I can't eat greeen leafy veggies such as spinach, broccoli, cabbage, etc.


I knew those veggies were off limits for some blood disorders.  Is coumadin pretty much a part of your life from now on?  I know that it is very helpful for keeping blood thinner, but then any "holistic" type measures you do can make for a worse situation while taking it.  And to answer another quote from you, you are very welcome for posting the visual.  I have to look at it every few months to stay motivated, sometimes!



PRINCESS VIJA said:


> NOW we voted for new unit council members.  I am now "magically" voted on this council and I am now forced to have to deal with this.


Ok, I might be missing something here, but it sounds like a great opportunity for you to get your vacation, and make the rules stick for those that broke them.  I know being an enforcer isn't fun, but look at it that you will be able to keep things running smoothly!



disneymom2one said:


> Taryn and everyone with job issues :  I'm so sorry you're going through this.  I just can't imagine.   just last week a former student came by to get something and literally walked right past me - she didn't recognize me.  I forget sometimes that I have lost over 80 pounds and have completely changed my life and that of my little family.


Thanks hon!  Haven't lost as much as you, but I totally get it.  It's been a while, and I'm still getting the "had no idea who you were" (over Christmas from a CLOSE cousin I hugged at a family party.  He went into another room and said "who was that that just hugged me?") We've gotten used to how we look now.  BUT, that is a HUGE change, and you need to own it and be proud of it!



WeLoveLilo05 said:


> Hey everyone!
> I am happy to report that I didn't overindulge at the kids parties yesterday. We had a nice time


Good JOB!!!!!!!  ANd really cute cakes!



tmfranlk said:


> All of our good thoughts and pixie dust are winging your way, Taryn! That's a tough situation, I can only imagine, but DH sounds like he's on top of it. I wish you both the best! MK is definitely my favorite. The magic is palatable there. You can feel it in every ride, show, sight, sound and smell. It's the reason I get teary just pulling up to the bus stop/monorail station/boar dock. It *is* my happy place.


Thank you so much!  Sending some your way on your car issue, too.  AND I TOTALLY AGREE ABOUT MK!  



Rose&Mike said:


> Ok, planned my menus for the week! Just have to make a grocery list.  Here's my plan:Wednesday--*African stew in the crockpot*


Is that recipe on the recipe thread?  Hint. hint.



The Mystery Machine said:


> It is just a bipolar existence.
> Anyway, I am sitting here once again with a fever of 99.7 and a resting pulse of 105. Not a good week for me again.


That's a great way to put it!  Definitely bipolar feeling, not taking anything way from people with that disorder..  Hope you feel better.  That pulse is pretty high.  Any meds contributing to that?



WeLoveLilo05 said:


> I hope everything works out for you and your family. I know its hard but try and stay positive.


Thanks!



cclovesdis said:


> I didn't think I had plans for the weekend and it's been pretty busy so far. I was OP on Friday and yesterday, of which I am very proud! I have been OP so far today as well We are an awesome group of people with amazing goals and once in a while, we just need a hug.


Great job being OP!!!!!!!!!!!!  Proud of you!  Read your PM, will reply shortly! 



Sugarglider said:


> Hi everyone
> well - first a quick flood update: here are some images: http://tiny.cc/sdi8y


Very scary!  How close to you???




mommyof2Pirates said:


> For the moment things are ok at his job but you never know day to day.  Like brad his job has alot to do with how others perform and if they make a mistake it falls back on mike.  Like he can control the world.and how could you have never done COP.  girl you dont know what your missing.  It needs to be your must do next trip


I like that - control the world.  THAT'S THE KEY.  When we were talking last night, Brad was fine with the loonng and impossible list of what he now has to do, but it was all the variables out of his control that scare him.  We had COP on our to do list last year, as a nap for Brad after driving all night, but our room was ready just before we were headed that way! 



ReAnSt said:


> First of all both of you need to take some deep breaths and relax, so that you can tackle what needs to happen.  Good luck to both of you.  Make sure you document everything so you will have it to take to corporate. Instead I came home and made myself a small cup of hot chocolate.  My drink at Starbucks would have been much bigger and had more calories.
> Seriously I love DCL.


I reminded him of writing down things today as he has time.  GREAT JOB resisting STARBUCK!  Oh...yum.. I would seriously be in trouble if there was one nearby!  Thanks for the reminder to breathe!



Rose&Mike said:


> Hi Team Mickey! I was cleaning out my inbox, and this really resonated with me:


That's pretty true in so many ways.. Thanks for sharing!



KSH said:


> Taryn, so sorry you and DH are going through this.  You'll make it!  Sending prayers and hugs  I really should do WIN but haven't yet...hadn't thought about it that way.


Be careful!  Sounds like it's already hit there!  Thanks for the encouragement, try WIN, you will be glad you did!



tigger813 said:


> Still haven't worked out as I ended up taking a 2 hour nap on the couch wrapped in my Snuggie that a co-worker gave me!
> I think I'll get a glass of water now and run downstairs and get my EASA2 workout done before I chicken out!


LOL!  Does yours shed?  Mom got one, and the girls spent an hour at her house going over her snuggie with lint rollers to get all the lint balls off.  Did you get it done?



PRINCESS VIJA said:


> even after I loose 100 pounds, I am still terribly overweight!  but I am looking forward to loosing that!


Don't look at it that way.  Set a weekly goal, and push for that.  Use the clippies at the bottom, and be proud of all the progress you made.  Breaking it into smaller increments will make it seem much more doable!



PRINCESS VIJA said:


> This week I am going to try something new.  I am REALLY bad at time management.  I am a REALLY good procrastinator, so putting those 2 together is not good for getting things done.


I totally get that!  I am a procrastinator, too, if I am not in a time crunch. If I am crunched for time, I'm much more efficient!  Good luck with that plan!



cclovesdis said:


> I came on to post a question about our upcoming trip. It's not for a while, but I do need one ADR and I don't want to mess this up. It's for my parents' anniversary.  They do not want to give up that much time in the parks and/or dress up that much.


Like the suggestions of Narcoosee's and O'hana.  Also suggest Yachtsman, we LOVED it there.  It can be as formal or informal as you want it to be. Same dress code as Narcoosee's - collared shirt for men, etc.   I would think about their fav. park, and where they might want to spend time afterwards.  What is their fav. type of food?  



Rose&Mike said:


> We called DS today and told him to park his car somewhere that it could sit for several days and to make sure they had some food in their apartment. He lives on campus, but I'm not convinced they won't shut things down.


I am glad he's on campus and won't be out driving in the mess.  Hope they got food, and chances are if he's on campus, they'll run generators in select buildings if power goes out!



mommyof2Pirates said:


> Her plane was suppose to transfer in atlanta and was cancelled due to the weather.  I would say an extra day at WDW is nothing to complain about.  Ok so the mood in our house is not good at the moment.  Dh hasnt spoken since michael vick threw the interception to end the game and seal the fate of the eagles yet again.  I felt horrible but said thank you for thinking of us but we are trying to eat healthier right now and since we are just getting back we shouldnt eat it.


GREAT JOB resisting the blizzards.  Ah.... Vick.  Brings back memories.  The first game I went to at VT was his coming out game. I worked with Coach Beamer's sister at the time, and she got us tickets in the players family section, sat right behind Momma Vick.  He's had a shady past, and I could go into a LOT of details as to things they don't tell you on the news, but I'll just say for now he's a TALENTED QB, and I hope he can stay on the straight and narrow.  YOU HAD A GREAT LIST OF NSV's for the week, lady!



mommyof2Pirates said:


> Tell us one or more NSV (non scale victory) you have had since Jan 1st.[/B]


1.  Turned down chocolate fondue!
2/  Got back into exercising, even if it wasn't running
3.  Stayed on top of the stress eating, even though it was HARD!
4.  got aLL the points possible for HH!
5. Reclaimed water as my drink of choice, only had one sip of DH's ginger ale when my tummy felt rumbly!
6.  Made conscious choices on portion sizes
7.  Forgot my lunch, and made do with the healthy snacks I had at school!



my3princes said:


> I passed up the calzones that I helped the boys make yesterday.  I haven't opened any of the candy that Santa brought me.  I spend way too much time tearing apart our PS3 and rebuilding it today after it over heated on Friday and no longer worked.


Really impressed by your skills!!!!  And your NSV's!



jenjolt said:


> I just have to say how inspiring it is to come here and read all of your posts!! You guys have me extremely motivated!! so THANK YOU!!!


Great list of NSV's!



Disneywedding2010 said:


> I'm on day *9* of no soda!


Great JOB!!!


Disneywedding2010 said:


> I love that it was the first Disney park I went to with my late husband on our 4 day trip in 07. Every time I see the castle I remember the expression on his face seeing it for the first time.


What a nice memory, and that you have great opportunities for making new ones!



Mrs D said:


> My favorite was the comment that I "lost a kindergartener in pants size". It is exactly right! I'm still laughing at that one.


Great job getting back into the training and a nice loss! Can I give you a few kindergarteners to loose?



Mysteria said:


> Hey team!  It's inventory time (no extra workout needed at least!) so I'm working some very odd hours.


Good job on your NSV's, hope you can hang in there with the odd hours!


----------



## tigger813

Taryn- Yes, I did workout and then I did about a mile on the elliptical this morning. I get up when the heat goes on and it was just too hot and the batteries died while I was on it. I'll do more later and my workout for today.

Time to make DD1s breakfast. SHe finally told me what she wants. Got two coughing kids this morning. Probably have a snow day on Wednesday so they can get better. Going to watch Lilo and Stitch all day if that happens per DD1s request!

TTFN


----------



## flipflopmom

Sugarglider said:


> QOTD - non scale victory:
> I took my own salad lunch to work today! So many people to keep in our thoughts and prayers.


GREAT JOB!  It's pretty scary every time we turn on the news!



disneymom2one said:


> QOTD Monday:  NSV so far?  I walked a four miler with my husband yesterday morning and then had some spare time in the afternoon so I did another 2 mile walk.


GREAT JOB!



kathmzh said:


> My little weight loss victory is that I've had sore muscles nearly every day for a week! and I stepped up my workouts, I began incorporating running into my walks.




Morning everyone!
Couldn't help but feeling like I was sending DH to the wolves this am as he left for work. We have a snow day here today, and probably most of the week the way the forecast looks, so I have lots of time to pray!  We worked on his plan last night, and it's insane!  When he left, I said "I love you and I believe in you" and that seemed to make a lot of difference.  Gave him some "mantras" to repeat all day, he should be meeting w/ his boss RIGHT NOW to go over questions that arose while we were making his plan.  I'm just hoping that the idiot felt bad all weekend and rewrites the stupid thing, or shreds it!

At mom's yesterday, I didn't do so well.  I did welll with portions on my lunch, but had a few oatmeal raisin cookies, handfuls of peanuts, some spinach dip....  BUT I didn't eat dinner, as is often my rule there.  If I snack away my calories, no dinner.  Was a bit hungry last night, but stayed out of the kitchen and cleaned instead.  Also brought in SEVERAL loads of firewood for her in case the power goes out and she needs to use the wood stove.  I must admit, I felt pretty "I am woman, hear me roar" as I did this by myself while my brother, nephew, and DH were inside watching football. DH didn't know what I was doing, but still.    Washed her dishes and cleaned for her, I love helping her, but I can never outgive her.  She gave me the money for my book for this semester!

Well, I've done some laundry and dishes this am.  Hoping I can get the CLEANING done today, seems all I have been able to catch up on is decluttering, laundry, and dishes, and getting Christmas put away.  I would love to have a snow week that is relaxing with my girls.

Funny story - Thursday Sophie will be 4.  We were talking about it last night, and asked her what was her favorite food, so we would know what to have for her bday dinner.  She said biscuits????  I don't think she has them but maybe once every 3 or 4 months?  I asked again, and told her "it's for your birthday dinner, sweetie.  You get to pick what we have."  "For my birthday, Mommie?  CAKE!"    We tried to explain that's not dinner, her sister tried to tell her pizza was her favorite, and she was adamant "For my birthday, I want to have cake for dinner, nothing else. That will be fun".  SHeez.  Then she started crying that she didn't want to have a birthday, that would mean she's growing up and she wants to stay my little girl, not my big girl!   

Have a great Monday all!!!!!  I'll probably be on and off a lot today to help me stay away from the kitchen!


----------



## HappyMatt

*1-10-11 Monday QOTD

Tell us one or more NSV (non scale victory) you have had since Jan 1st.*


On the first day of the diet I walked into a Red Hot & Blue and ordered a grilled chicken salad.  That was so hard because the barbecue smelled soooooo gooood.

Made my kids Kraft Mac & Cheese and did not take one bite.

Have had no soda all month.

Have had no sweets all month, just fruit (which is huge for me, I have a sweet tooth the size of a Honda Odyssey).


----------



## Sugarglider

flipflopmom said:


> "For my birthday, I want to have cake for dinner, nothing else. That will be fun".



very cute! unfortunately most readers of this thread would be too well aware that one can only be happy when there is cake  For it is most wonderful
http://www.rathergood.com/cake


----------



## Rose&Mike

QOTD--Monday
Hmmm. I FELT completely out of control last week with all that we had going on, but in the big scheme of things, even with a cold I got in 4 workouts and did not have a binge. I was able to pull it back together and get somewhat organized for this week yesterday and I ran 6 miles on Saturday--and I wanted to quit after .5.

Good question Lindsay! I needed to be reminded that even when I feel out of control I am still making some good choices and doing the best I can. I also needed to be reminded that one not so great week is not the end of the world.

Ok, off to work. Have a great day everyone!


----------



## The Mystery Machine

Feeling better today, I have a stupid sinus infection. It is hard to tell if I am having an allergy thing, a cold, or a sinus infection. I don't have the normal textbook symptoms.

Taking some meds finally, so I should be on the mend this week.

QOTD?

I kept up with my journaling most of the time, even being sick or eating bad calories. 

I am tweaking things so I can stay on track, like buying sugar cubes for my coffee, cans of soda so I limit myself to 1 a day, and soon we are going to be buying a lock & key and giving it to my 8th grader for her school snacks. 

DH has a toolbox and we are going to have dd's snacks locked in there. At this point we just cannot stop ourselves from digging into her snacks. So, we have to do something drastic.


----------



## BELLE1109

Rose-
I was going to PM you, but I thought others might find this info useful as well.
Can you tell me how you got into running?  How did you start?
I'd love to run 6 miles someday!

TIA


----------



## The Mystery Machine

HappyMatt said:


> *1-10-11 Monday QOTD*
> 
> *Tell us one or more NSV (non scale victory) you have had since Jan 1st.*
> 
> 
> On the first day of the diet I walked into a Red Hot & Blue and ordered a grilled chicken salad. That was so hard because the barbecue smelled soooooo gooood.
> 
> Made my kids Kraft Mac & Cheese and did not take one bite.
> 
> Have had no soda all month.
> 
> Have had no sweets all month, just fruit (which is huge for me, I have a sweet tooth the size of a Honda Odyssey).


 
I am just going to say....WOW!!!! That is huge. I am not there yet but I am going to get where you are with regards to the soda and sweets. 

Congrats to you!


----------



## aamomma

My NSV is that I have not missed a day of exercise for one entire week!!!  I cannot say that I am enjoying it yet - but maybe dreading it less each day.  I know I feel better - have more energy - sleeping better.  And this morning when I got dressed, I thought my arms looked different - but I am not going to measure early - I don't want to lessen the impact of seeing a change after 4 weeks!  Also, I am drinking my water every day.


----------



## Stinasmom

Disneywedding2010 said:


> *1-10-11 Monday QOTD
> 
> Tell us one or more NSV (non scale victory) you have had since Jan 1st.*



So far my DH has noticed without me telling him that I am dieting and hasn't freaked out this time. He is one of those types who "loves me the way I am" and between you and me, I think is afraid that if I get thinner, I'll catch the attention of other men!

He is also the one who cooks dinner every night he is home and takes it quite personally if someone doesn't eat what he makes. He's and artist and musician, very creative type and does cook healthy, often wonderful elaborate meals, but I've gained over 25 lbs being married to him despite staying active! 

I knew he'd be my biggest obstacle, and so far, so good! 

Marcy

P.S. after 21 years of marriage and 2 wonderful kids, he can chill about the "other men!!"


----------



## KSH

Rose&Mike said:


> I used to cook grilled cheese with butter in a frying pan. Now I make it on the George Foreman.
> 
> I hope the weather isn't too bad. My son is at USC and they are calling for a mess. We are supposed to get several inches of snow here, but no ice. We are on the northern edge of this mess. We called DS today and told him to park his car somewhere that it could sit for several days and to make sure they had some food in their apartment. He lives on campus, but I'm not convinced they won't shut things down. We had an ice storm here several years ago and the two universities closed and asked the kids to leave. They have a lot of out of state kids at USC so I don't think that will happen, but it's a little unnerving. I hope you don't lose power.


I hadn't thought about using my George Foreman!  I will try that.  Hope your son is doing ok - so far things are ok here, just snow and a little sleet this morning.  We still have power, hope he does too!  I can't imagine them asking the kids to leave - that is crazy!  What if something happened to one of them trying to get home? Wow!



mommyof2Pirates said:


> I was just reading on facebook a friend of mine who ran the goofy this weekend is stuck in WDW.  Her plane was suppose to transfer in atlanta and was cancelled due to the weather.  I would say an extra day at WDW is nothing to complain about.  I would be  going bananas.  I hope your safe through the storm and that you dont get too bored.
> 
> Our friend that came over brought up all dairy queen blizzards.  I felt horrible but said thank you for thinking of us but we are trying to eat healthier right now and since we are just getting back we shouldnt eat it.  He was not upset at all and said he would take it home and eat it during the week.  He is a good friend of ours otherwise I would have normally felt bad and just ate it.  I thought this was a good NSV (non scale victory) for me.


  Getting stuck at Disney would be fabulous!  I have a friend there for the half who is stuck as well.  I would love to do goofy one day!  Very cool.  I'd love to hear what she thought about it and how she got through it.

Congrats on passing up the blizzard, I don't know if I could have done that!



flipflopmom said:


> Gave him some "mantras" to repeat all day, he should be meeting w/ his boss RIGHT NOW to go over questions that arose while we were making his plan.  I'm just hoping that the idiot felt bad all weekend and rewrites the stupid thing, or shreds it!


Sending prayers that he has a great day today!!  And that the plan does indeed end up in the shredder!! Let us know how it goes.



BELLE1109 said:


> Rose-
> I was going to PM you, but I thought others might find this info useful as well.
> Can you tell me how you got into running?  How did you start?
> I'd love to run 6 miles someday!
> 
> TIA



Well I know I'm not Rose but wanted to pipe in on this as well, since I was in that boat not too long ago - I wanted to run but just didn't think I was able!  I had been walking/racewalking for years, but when I ran I would get so out of breath.  I started doing intervals with a friend who was a runner - 30 seconds running, 3 minutes walking, with the intent to increase the time running and decrease the time walking.  Over a few months I got to about 1/1 but still struggled to make the full minute running, and went several months where we'd try to increase to 1:15 running and I just couldn't do it.  Then I started boot camp and we run a lot.  The instructors taught me to slow down (trust me, I was slow already!) to build my endurance.  Going slower than normal kept me from getting out of breath and helped build lung capacity I guess - by the end of the month I could run about a mile without stopping!  I was so excited.  Since then I've run 5ks without stopping.  For longer runs I still do run/walk intervals, I've done 9 half marathons that way.  Oh, and I was over 40 when I started trying to run!

So going slow at first was key for me.  I know a lot of people have had success with the couch-to-5k plan from coolrunning.com.  Same principle of working up, but I needed the extra advice of going slower than I thought I should.  You can do it if you really want to! Good luck and keep us posted!

*1-10-11 Monday QOTD

Tell us one or more NSV (non scale victory) you have had since Jan 1st.*

I've journaled every day!  Haven't done that in YEARS.  
I have really upped my intake of fruit and veggies.
I measured out my snack foods (that I purchased for our snow days) into single serving sizes and wrote the points on the bags! That is a big one for me.  No guestimating the portion sizes!

Hope you all have a great day!

Karen


----------



## WeLoveLilo05

Today was my official weigh in and I lost 3.6lbs! I am so excited, this week I am going to add in exercise to my daily routine, didn't do it last week b/c I had a cold in the beginning of the week. 
Go team Mickey!


----------



## Holly324

Well.....the weekend was great in some ways, not so great in others!  The bad news first.  I totally fell off the wagon.  No exercising (we were out of town in Iowa for my DH's interview at Iowa State University), and I didn't eat very well, either.  

Good news?  His interview went fabulously!!  He was so excited!  He will be interviewing at a couple other colleges soon, and this was the first!    We won't hear back for a little while, but he felt good about it!

So back on the wagon today - already worked out a little bit, and I plan on working out more and scrubbing my house from top to bottom - that should burn some good calories!  I want another good loss this week!

Go Team Mickey!!!


----------



## KristiMc

Good morning!

QOTD:  I have eaten more fruits & vegetables this week then I can ever remember.  It is making me feel really good.

Not much happening here.  Monday is my grocery store day so I did that this morning.  Going to workout this afternoon.

Have a great day.

Kristi


----------



## ang

Hello team Mickey!!

My name is angela, I'm 45 turning 46 Feb.25!! Yikes. I married for 23 yrs and have 2 children, DD 20 and DS 13. I 'm a stay at home mom...lol with no kids..but they sure do keep me busy still. I love read books and I don't watch TV. 
My goal is to lose 25 lbs by june. Also, eat healthier. My DH has RA and getting worst every year. I noticed with a the different meds he's on he does not like to eat. He's getting reall picky, like no chicken..ugh..he just want to hamburger. 
I used to exercise all the time. I was on paxil which made me put 60 lbs. I excerise like crazy while I was on pixal but would not could take it off. I off the paxil now,  I lost 30 lbs. Now I need to lose the rest.

I need to excerise and drink more water!
I bought myself this christmas a Vitamix blender to make my whole family more healthier. Also, get more vegetables into my husband.


----------



## BELLE1109

ang said:


> Hello team Mickey!!
> 
> My name is angela, I'm 45 turning 46 Feb.25!! Yikes. I married for 23 yrs and have 2 children, DD 20 and DS 13. I 'm a stay at home mom...lol with no kids..but they sure do keep me busy still. I love read books and I don't watch TV.
> My goal is to lose 25 lbs by june.



Welcome Angela!


----------



## tigger813

Final Reminder that all weigh ins must be in by Monday night at 7:30pm EST!


Princesslvr
mstinson
brownii57
bethbuchall
cupcaker
phred84044
willimaandmom
newmouse2008
muppetmom
mizzoutiger76


ALso: need initial weigh ins from :
jeslynb


If you sent and your name is listed, please send again. With so many, I'm bound to miss one or two!

Thanks!

Your happy weightkeeper


----------



## tigger813

Home with a sick 6year old. She had a bad cough, runny nose and slight temp this morning. (Still has a fever).Gone through a ton of tissues. Mostly played on my computer this morning. Having some lunch now and watching our family "sick" movie, TOY STORY 3! It used to be Monsters Inc but we switched when this came out as we all LOVE this movie.

Been ok this morning. I had a smoothie and a handful of M&Ms (oops). For lunch I had a WW chicken parmesan. Supper will probably be chicken sandwiches. I got in about 1 miles this morning and after this is over I will do my EASA2 workout for the day. Kind of have a slight headache so I'll wait awhile. 

I think it's snuggle time with sick kid!

TTFN


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

flipflopmom said:


> When he left, I said "I love you and I believe in you" and that seemed to make a lot of difference.
> 
> Also brought in SEVERAL loads of firewood for her in case the power goes out and she needs to use the wood stove.  I must admit, I felt pretty "I am woman, hear me roar" as I did this by myself while my brother, nephew, and DH were inside watching football.
> 
> 
> she was adamant "For my birthday, I want to have cake for dinner, nothing else. That will be fun".  SHeez.  Then she started crying that she didn't want to have a birthday, that would mean she's growing up and she wants to stay my little girl, not my big girl!



Taryn, telling brad that and being supportive is all you can do.  Im sure that made him feel better.  I hope his day goes well.  

A snow day   We are in a storm watch for tues through wed.  They are thinking 6-8 inches but are not sure.  I feel like if it snows it better really snow alot so I dont have to go anywhere.  For us to have a snow day it needs to be near close to a blizzard.  Kids are always getting sick and need there doctor so we need to be here.  I hope you enjoy your day and possible week off.

I would agree cake for my bday yum!  I actually was watching a red lobster commercial and the shrimp looked so yummy if my parents ask to take me out I may splurge on the points and go there.  But at 4 I would have said cake too.



The Mystery Machine said:


> Feeling better today, I have a stupid sinus infection. It is hard to tell if I am having an allergy thing, a cold, or a sinus infection. I don't have the normal textbook symptoms.
> 
> Taking some meds finally, so I should be on the mend this week.



Glad you finally got some medicine.  I hope they kick in quickly.



WeLoveLilo05 said:


> Today was my official weigh in and I lost 3.6lbs! I am so excited, this week I am going to add in exercise to my daily routine, didn't do it last week b/c I had a cold in the beginning of the week.
> Go team Mickey!



Awesome great job on the loss.  That is an excellent first week!



ang said:


> Hello team Mickey!!
> 
> My name is angela, I'm 45 turning 46 Feb.25!! Yikes. I married for 23 yrs and have 2 children, DD 20 and DS 13. I 'm a stay at home mom...lol with no kids..but they sure do keep me busy still. I love read books and I don't watch TV.



Now that is the job I want a SAHM with no kids.  Im sure you are good and busy though with the older ones.  I think its more work when they get older than it is when they are tiny and home all day.  Welcome to our team!!!!



tigger813 said:


> Home with a sick 6year old.



Sorry to hear that, tracey.  I hope she is better soon.  Have fun cuddling with the snuggie.

I am a bit disappointed today.  As of friday I had lost 3.2lbs and that is the weigh in I recorded but I originally did not do my first weigh in until mon.  So today I was excited to see my "real" total for week one.  I got on the scale and I went up. I actually gained 1.4lbs and that is with being completely on plan and running 7 miles.  I am using the old ww points and I gave myself extra for running and used some extras the past 2 nights.  Im not sure if it was using the extras that did it but I am completely disgusted at the moment.  I have been stuck around this weight now for a month or two and I really want to get some more off before my disney trip at the end of february.  I know its only one weigh in and maybe tomorrow it will be better but I am just down in the dumps about this.

Now I gotta get back to work but just wanted to vent.  Sorry I am suppose to be your motivator this week as coach but had to get this off my chest.

also just wanted to add that I have read all of your NSV and they are all great.  You are all doing such a great job.  I just didnt have time to reply individually.

hmmmm maybe I should go back and read my NSV's and realize that although the scale might not be my friend today, I still am making improvements.  Geez I need to listen to my own advice sometimes....its just hard.


----------



## my3princes

Tips for EE:

The coaster is designed for the middle of the train to be the optimum for riding, not the front or back.  I think row 9 is best (if memory serves)

Try holding your arms straight out in front of you while riding.  We tried it and it can't be done, too much G force

When you start going quickly backwards put your head down into your lap and it will feel like you actually go upside down (it really does)


The CM's were so helpful and we'd get off and they'd hand us fast passes and say...now try this and we'd go again


----------



## lisah0711

mommyof2Pirates said:


> I am a bit disappointed today.  As of friday I had lost 3.2lbs and that is the weigh in I recorded but I originally did not do my first weigh in until mon.  So today I was excited to see my "real" total for week one.  I got on the scale and I went up. I actually gained 1.4lbs and that is with being completely on plan and running 7 miles.  I am using the old ww points and I gave myself extra for running and used some extras the past 2 nights.  Im not sure if it was using the extras that did it but I am completely disgusted at the moment.  I have been stuck around this weight now for a month or two and I really want to get some more off before my disney trip at the end of february.  I know its only one weigh in and maybe tomorrow it will be better but I am just down in the dumps about this.
> 
> Now I gotta get back to work but just wanted to vent.  Sorry I am suppose to be your motivator this week as coach but had to get this off my chest.
> 
> also just wanted to add that I have read all of your NSV and they are all great.  You are all doing such a great job.  I just didnt have time to reply individually.
> 
> hmmmm maybe I should go back and read my NSV's and realize that although the scale might not be my friend today, I still am making improvements.  Geez I need to listen to my own advice sometimes....its just hard.



Aww, Lindsay.    It was probably the long run in the snow on Saturday.  The last two weeks after my long run I am up for a few days and then "whoosh!"  Whoosh is coming, baby!  

Hello to all the other TEAM MICKEY folks!  

Taryn, I keep checking for any updates -- no news is good news!  
I'm on hold to add ME to my Princess reservations!


----------



## tigger813

Home with a sick 6year old. She had a bad cough, runny nose and slight temp this morning. (Still has a fever).Gone through a ton of tissues. Mostly played on my computer this morning. Having some lunch now and watching our family "sick" movie, TOY STORY 3! It used to be Monsters Inc but we switched when this came out as we all LOVE this movie.

Been ok this morning. I had a smoothie and a handful of M&Ms (oops). For lunch I had a WW chicken parmesan. Supper will probably be chicken sandwiches. I got in about 1 miles this morning and after this is over I will do my EASA2 workout for the day. Kind of have a slight headache so I'll wait awhile. 

I think it's snuggle time with sick kid!

TTFN


----------



## tggrrstarr

mommyof2Pirates said:


> *1-9-11 Sunday QOTD
> 
> Which is your favorite Disney Park and why?*
> .


Magic Kingdom! I just love the atmosphere. And Haunted Mansion, Splash, COP, Pirates etc!



mommyof2Pirates said:


> *1-10-11 Monday QOTD
> 
> Tell us one or more NSV (non scale victory) you have had since Jan 1st.*


*

new pant size!  14! 
Saw my loss for the first time in pictures. 

I've spent the last 3 days shopping for new clothes for my Disney trip!  It's so much fun shopping now!  

I am going to my parents tonight to cook dinner and have a trip meeting.  I'll be making Jamaican chicken with tomatoes and black beans and mashed sweet potatoes.  I am watching last season's Big Love right now trying to catch up before the new season starts. It was much better in the beginning.*


----------



## Rose&Mike

flipflopmom said:


> I couldn't help but think back to all the WDW drama when you said that, but I agree that sometimes our perspectives change, unfortunately, due to a tragedy in our lives or someone elses.  You didn't tell me about that, but it sounds good.
> 
> !


There would probably still be drama! Did I tell you the princess is now a couple's weekend? My sister Cathy is the only one going. So we got it all set up and THEN one of the sisters who cancelled sent me an email that she might want to come after all! See--drama!!!! I told her it has kind of turned into a couples weekend. They are all great sisters! Just always a little something going on! Hope Brad had a GREAT day!!!



flipflopmom said:


> Funny story - Thursday Sophie will be 4.  We were talking about it last night, and asked her what was her favorite food, so we would know what to have for her bday dinner.  She said biscuits????  I don't think she has them but maybe once every 3 or 4 months?  I asked again, and told her "it's for your birthday dinner, sweetie.  You get to pick what we have."  "For my birthday, Mommie?  CAKE!"    We tried to explain that's not dinner, her sister tried to tell her pizza was her favorite, and she was adamant "For my birthday, I want to have cake for dinner, nothing else. That will be fun".  SHeez.  Then she started crying that she didn't want to have a birthday, that would mean she's growing up and she wants to stay my little girl, not my big girl!
> 
> Have a great Monday all!!!!!  I'll probably be on and off a lot today to help me stay away from the kitchen!


That is so cute! Tom didn't want to grow up when he was little cause he wanted to live with me forever! He got over that.


HappyMatt said:


> *1-10-11 Monday QOTD
> 
> Tell us one or more NSV (non scale victory) you have had since Jan 1st.*
> 
> 
> On the first day of the diet I walked into a Red Hot & Blue and ordered a grilled chicken salad.  That was so hard because the barbecue smelled soooooo gooood.
> 
> Made my kids Kraft Mac & Cheese and did not take one bite.
> 
> Have had no soda all month.
> 
> Have had no sweets all month, just fruit (which is huge for me, I have a sweet tooth the size of a Honda Odyssey).


Fabulous list!!!! Especially the mac and cheese!!!



The Mystery Machine said:


> Feeling better today, I have a stupid sinus infection. It is hard to tell if I am having an allergy thing, a cold, or a sinus infection. I don't have the normal textbook symptoms.
> 
> Taking some meds finally, so I should be on the mend this week.
> 
> QOTD?
> 
> I kept up with my journaling most of the time, even being sick or eating bad calories.
> 
> I am tweaking things so I can stay on track, like buying sugar cubes for my coffee, cans of soda so I limit myself to 1 a day, and soon we are going to be buying a lock & key and giving it to my 8th grader for her school snacks.
> 
> DH has a toolbox and we are going to have dd's snacks locked in there. At this point we just cannot stop ourselves from digging into her snacks. So, we have to do something drastic.


I think it's just fine to lock up the snacks! You have to do what you have to do. If your dd doesn't have a problem with them--healthy weight, etc, then why shouldn't she be able to have a treat. I don't let any plain lay's chips in my house. I just can't not eat them. I've tried, and I just have to eat them!!! Hope you are feeling better!




aamomma said:


> My NSV is that I have not missed a day of exercise for one entire week!!!  I cannot say that I am enjoying it yet - but maybe dreading it less each day.  I know I feel better - have more energy - sleeping better.  And this morning when I got dressed, I thought my arms looked different - but I am not going to measure early - I don't want to lessen the impact of seeing a change after 4 weeks!  Also, I am drinking my water every day.


Great job! And fwiw, I don't always enjoy it either. Today strength class felt like torture!



Stinasmom said:


> So far my DH has noticed without me telling him that I am dieting and hasn't freaked out this time. He is one of those types who "loves me the way I am" and between you and me, I think is afraid that if I get thinner, I'll catch the attention of other men!
> 
> He is also the one who cooks dinner every night he is home and takes it quite personally if someone doesn't eat what he makes. He's and artist and musician, very creative type and does cook healthy, often wonderful elaborate meals, but I've gained over 25 lbs being married to him despite staying active!
> 
> I knew he'd be my biggest obstacle, and so far, so good!
> 
> Marcy
> 
> P.S. after 21 years of marriage and 2 wonderful kids, he can chill about the "other men!!"


I read a book called The French Don't Diet Plan. It was about eating slowly, but eating good, whole food. Talked a lot about portions. Anyhow, if he is cooking healthy meals, it might give you some ideas about how to enjoy them without gaining.



KSH said:


> I hadn't thought about using my George Foreman!  I will try that.  Hope your son is doing ok - so far things are ok here, just snow and a little sleet this morning.  We still have power, hope he does too!  I can't imagine them asking the kids to leave - that is crazy!  What if something happened to one of them trying to get home? Wow!
> 
> Getting stuck at Disney would be fabulous!  I have a friend there for the half who is stuck as well.  I would love to do goofy one day!  Very cool.  I'd love to hear what she thought about it and how she got through it.
> 
> Congrats on passing up the blizzard, I don't know if I could have done that!
> 
> Sending prayers that he has a great day today!!  And that the plan does indeed end up in the shredder!! Let us know how it goes.
> 
> 
> 
> Well I know I'm not Rose but wanted to pipe in on this as well, since I was in that boat not too long ago - I wanted to run but just didn't think I was able!  I had been walking/racewalking for years, but when I ran I would get so out of breath.  I started doing intervals with a friend who was a runner - 30 seconds running, 3 minutes walking, with the intent to increase the time running and decrease the time walking.  Over a few months I got to about 1/1 but still struggled to make the full minute running, and went several months where we'd try to increase to 1:15 running and I just couldn't do it.  Then I started boot camp and we run a lot.  The instructors taught me to slow down (trust me, I was slow already!) to build my endurance.  Going slower than normal kept me from getting out of breath and helped build lung capacity I guess - by the end of the month I could run about a mile without stopping!  I was so excited.  Since then I've run 5ks without stopping.  For longer runs I still do run/walk intervals, I've done 9 half marathons that way.  Oh, and I was over 40 when I started trying to run!
> 
> So going slow at first was key for me.  I know a lot of people have had success with the couch-to-5k plan from coolrunning.com.  Same principle of working up, but I needed the extra advice of going slower than I thought I should.  You can do it if you really want to! Good luck and keep us posted!
> 
> *1-10-11 Monday QOTD
> 
> Tell us one or more NSV (non scale victory) you have had since Jan 1st.*
> 
> I've journaled every day!  Haven't done that in YEARS.
> I have really upped my intake of fruit and veggies.
> I measured out my snack foods (that I purchased for our snow days) into single serving sizes and wrote the points on the bags! That is a big one for me.  No guestimating the portion sizes!
> 
> Hope you all have a great day!
> 
> Karen


Great list and great reply about running! 9 halves is more than I have done! Very impressive. DS still has power, though they did cancel classes today. He thinks they will cancel tomorrow, too. We are getting snow tomorrow! Yuck!



BELLE1109 said:


> Rose-
> I was going to PM you, but I thought others might find this info useful as well.
> Can you tell me how you got into running?  How did you start?
> I'd love to run 6 miles someday!
> 
> TIA


I have run on and off for YEARS! In the past I was compulsive and would run everyday, wracking up lots of miles without taking a day off, and everytime I would stop because of horrible shin splints. I never made it past a long distance of 5 or 6 miles. I had it in my head that if I took a day off I would quit--I was a very all or nothing kind of girl. 

I lost weight a couple of years ago by walking. Again everyday for miles and miles. This time I stopped due to very sore hips and an achilles injury--I stepped off a curb wrong. Fast forward to last January. Me weight was up again. This time I joined the Y. I started on the elliptical, because I was too scared to try running or walking. In January I mostly did the elliptical, though occasionally I would walk on the treadmill or run/walk on the treadmill. In February I added strength and upped my elliptical and still occasionally did run/walk on the treadmill. 

In April my dh ran a local half. He kept nagging me to run with him. That it was something we could do together. I humored him and at the end of April I ran 3 miles with him--shortly after that he convinced me that we could do W&D. I still was very skeptical, but we put together a training plan. 

This time I am doing things differently. I very rarely run two days in a row, though most days I do exercise. I very rarely run more than three days a week, but when I'm on the elliptical I am moving--like running without the impact. I overtrained a little this summer, but I now alternate my long runs. So I am only adding miles to long runs every other weekend. I take every twinge seriously--I do not want an injury. I have looked at run/walk intervals, but mostly I just run. My first half I ran the entire thing. My second half I ran a mile walked a minute. A lot of it depends on the weather and how I am feeling as to whether I will do the walk/run intervals.

I think the c25k program is a great place to start. It's kind of what I did this time without knowing I was doing it. I also recommend the elliptical. Some people will argue that it should not be cross training, but I have found it is the only way I can get my very tight calves stretched out--which is a cause of shin splints. I have not had any problems with shin splints. It's been amazing! I also recommend some form of strength/core training. 

I think the key to my success this time was to take it slowly and to finally get rid of the all or nothing attitude. I did run my entire first half--I had it in my head that it "wouldn't count" if I didn't. But I was trained and ready for it. I am over that now, because I realize that I can run just as fast if not faster with walk breaks. 

I think I love running so much, because it's something Mike and I do together. I have found that long runs are almost like a form of meditation and they calm me down and get me ready for the week. 

So that's my book about running.  If you are thinking about c25k there are lots of folks on team mickey and team donald who have tried it and been very successful, so ask questions! Oh, and I am in my 40s, so it is definitely something you can do even if you aren't a spring chicken!


----------



## cclovesdis

Good Evening Everyone!

I haven't counted my points for the day yet (oops), but I was OP as possible. I ended up completely changing my afternoon around and eating at Wendy's. I made good choices and probably fit dinner into my points. Okay, I'm jumping onto WW online and checking right now. Okay. I used 8 of my weeklies. That works out perfectly since I still had 41 left. Now, I'm down to 33. That's plenty for the rest of the week.

If I'm feeling better-just a cold-I'll go to the gym tomorrow. I don't want to overdo it. I am wearing a pedometer and my daily steps are increasing, so that's good.

Thanks for all the advice on my parents' anniversary dinner. I suggested Cali Grill, but my sister and BIL weren't so happy with the menu. My mom is the fussy one. She is one of those people who will pay anything if it is excellent, but also calls Panera going out to dinner.  I forgot to mention that she cannot have citrus sauces, so we cannot go to Ohana or Kona Cafe. Sorry Lindsay. We are considering Yachtsman's though. My BIL does not eat seafood, so that complicates things a bit too. Has anyone had the gnocchi at Yachtsman's? My mom loves gnocchi and there is no place around here that serves it so that would be a rare treat for her...if it's good? TIA!

Have a great day tomorrow everyone!

CC


----------



## Rose&Mike

WeLoveLilo05 said:


> Today was my official weigh in and I lost 3.6lbs! I am so excited, this week I am going to add in exercise to my daily routine, didn't do it last week b/c I had a cold in the beginning of the week.
> Go team Mickey!


Congrats!



Holly324 said:


> Well.....the weekend was great in some ways, not so great in others!  The bad news first.  I totally fell off the wagon.  No exercising (we were out of town in Iowa for my DH's interview at Iowa State University), and I didn't eat very well, either.
> 
> Good news?  His interview went fabulously!!  He was so excited!  He will be interviewing at a couple other colleges soon, and this was the first!    We won't hear back for a little while, but he felt good about it!
> 
> So back on the wagon today - already worked out a little bit, and I plan on working out more and scrubbing my house from top to bottom - that should burn some good calories!  I want another good loss this week!
> 
> Go Team Mickey!!!


Glad the weekend went well! Welcome back on the wagon.



ang said:


> Hello team Mickey!!
> 
> My name is angela, I'm 45 turning 46 Feb.25!! .


Welcome!



tigger813 said:


> Your happy weightkeeper


This made me smile. Hope DD is feeling better!



mommyof2Pirates said:


> I am a bit disappointed today.  As of friday I had lost 3.2lbs and that is the weigh in I recorded but I originally did not do my first weigh in until mon.  So today I was excited to see my "real" total for week one.  I got on the scale and I went up. I actually gained 1.4lbs and that is with being completely on plan and running 7 miles.  I am using the old ww points and I gave myself extra for running and used some extras the past 2 nights.  Im not sure if it was using the extras that did it but I am completely disgusted at the moment.  I have been stuck around this weight now for a month or two and I really want to get some more off before my disney trip at the end of february.  I know its only one weigh in and maybe tomorrow it will be better but I am just down in the dumps about this.
> 
> hmmmm maybe I should go back and read my NSV's and realize that although the scale might not be my friend today, I still am making improvements.  Geez I need to listen to my own advice sometimes....its just hard.


Lindsay--make sure you are getting plenty of fluids and that you are eating enough points. When I was adding miles this summer I was often up after a long run. It drove me nuts. But like Lisa said, a whoosh always came later. I could never understand how I could run 10 miles and put on 2 pounds the next day, but I guess it was my body holding onto fluids, etc. 



lisah0711 said:


> Hello to all the other TEAM MICKEY folks!
> 
> Taryn, I keep checking for any updates -- no news is good news!
> I'm on hold to add ME to my Princess reservations!


Hi Lisa!



tggrrstarr said:


> new pant size!  14!
> Saw my loss for the first time in pictures.
> 
> I've spent the last 3 days shopping for new clothes for my Disney trip!  It's so much fun shopping now!
> 
> I am going to my parents tonight to cook dinner and have a trip meeting.  I'll be making Jamaican chicken with tomatoes and black beans and mashed sweet potatoes.  I am watching last season's Big Love right now trying to catch up before the new season starts. It was much better in the beginning.


Congrats on a new size and that dinner sounds great!


----------



## Rose&Mike

My inner brat (are you out there jennz) really wanted to come out today. I think I am just worn out from last week and it is catching up with me. I wanted junk for dinner, but by the time I got home from the Y, Mike had started our healthy dinner, so I helped him finish it and it was good. I wanted to skip my workout, but I did it. I wanted to call in sick to work and stay in bed--I am so behind at work--but realized that wasn't going to do any good, so I went. I'm still behind, but I got a lot accomplished today. I did not get as many steps in as I wanted to, but that's ok. 

I'm going to have one more glass of water and a custard cup of ice cream and call it a day. 

CC--I"ve had the gnocchi at Yachtsman. It's good. The food was great, but I didn't like the atmosphere as much as some of the other restaurants.


----------



## cclovesdis

I have been neglecting the QOTDs. Need to be more diligent.

I love the Magic Kingdom! Epcot is a close 2nd. AK also has a special place in my heart. It's the only park we love to watch the live shows (outside of the parades, of course).

NSVs: I'm drinking more water and less diet soda.
I wore a somewhat fitted outfit today and didn't worry about how I looked. (What was I thinking? )
I am journaling my food again.

Have a great day tomorrow everyone!


----------



## cclovesdis

Rose. You should be very proud of yourself for making such great choices today! Congrats on so many NSVs in one day! 


Thanks for the info too!


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

tggrrstarr said:


> I've spent the last 3 days shopping for new clothes for my Disney trip!  It's so much fun shopping now!
> 
> I am going to my parents tonight to cook dinner and have a trip meeting.  I'll be making Jamaican chicken with tomatoes and black beans and mashed sweet potatoes.  I am watching last season's Big Love right now trying to catch up before the new season starts. It was much better in the beginning.



wow 3 days.  how exciting.  isnt it amazing that once you loose the weight shopping is so much fun again.  I hope you had fun at the trip meeting.  I love trip meetings.  Its all about the planning and the details for me.



Rose&Mike said:


> Lindsay--make sure you are getting plenty of fluids and that you are eating enough points. When I was adding miles this summer I was often up after a long run. It drove me nuts. But like Lisa said, a whoosh always came later. I could never understand how I could run 10 miles and put on 2 pounds the next day, but I guess it was my body holding onto fluids, etc.



Im definitely drinking about 6-8 glasses of water a day but I am wondering how much extra I should drink on long run days.  I find since I am running in the cold weather I am not thirsty right after but a few hours later I felt so thirsty.  Thanks for this info, I know I hear this before but it is so discouraging especially when I am really trying so hard.  I am hoping in a day or 2 I will see the whoosh and then I can say "what the heck was I worried about".



Rose&Mike said:


> My inner brat (are you out there jennz) really wanted to come out today. I think I am just worn out from last week and it is catching up with me. I wanted junk for dinner, but by the time I got home from the Y, Mike had started our healthy dinner, so I helped him finish it and it was good. I wanted to skip my workout, but I did it. I wanted to call in sick to work and stay in bed--I am so behind at work--but realized that wasn't going to do any good, so I went. I'm still behind, but I got a lot accomplished today. I did not get as many steps in as I wanted to, but that's ok.



I had the same feeling today but I fought through it too.  Your right curling up back in bed would of only made things worse and more work would be backed up on my desk.  Glad you got through the day too.

We had a nice dinner tonight.  Broiled haddock, rice, and broccoli.  It was very tasty.  I too am off to drink some more water and get to bed.  Im beat.


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

Here is tomorrows QOTD since I wont get on until later morning:

1-11-11 Tuesday QOTD

Here is a simple question.  We are all from such different parts of the country/world.  Tell me what is the current price of gas where you live?

tonight I got gas for $3.11 per gallon.  It is absolutely ridiculous.


----------



## tigger813

Hi everyone,

Just posted some stats on the main thread!

I'll be home again tomorrow as DD2 still has a fever and actually seems worse tonight than this morning. I will be able to get the results up during the day tomorrow.

I didn't get in my EASA2 workout today. I will do 2 tomorrow since I will be home all day. I also made myself a list of things to get done. We'll be having 2 families over on Sunday to watch the Patriots game so I need to get some stuff taken care of.

I'm exhausted tonight and didn't eat all that great. I have been drinking my water this afternoon. Since I know what tomorrow will probably be looking like for me I will have a better plan for the day. I am prepared for what will happen. I will also be home on Wednesday and the kids will probably be home with me too if we get the foot of snow predicted! Gotta kick up the protein tomorrow as I think that's what the headache is from today!

Going to relax the rest of the night and then get up early to work out and get my day started!

TTFN


----------



## WeLoveLilo05

mommyof2Pirates said:


> Here is tomorrows QOTD since I wont get on until later morning:
> 
> 1-11-11 Tuesday QOTD
> 
> Here is a simple question.  We are all from such different parts of the country/world.  Tell me what is the current price of gas where you live?
> 
> tonight I got gas for $3.11 per gallon.  It is absolutely ridiculous.



I noticed the station on the corner had it for $2.93 here in Jersey, but I could probably get it cheaper elsewhere, I never go to that one. The attendant always used to open my passenger door when I rolled up in our old 01 chevy cavalier that didn't have power windows, so yeah crazy man opening my passenger door! I just don't even bother going there anymore. lol.


----------



## WeLoveLilo05

tigger813 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Just posted some stats on the main thread!
> 
> I'll be home again tomorrow as DD2 still has a fever and actually seems worse tonight than this morning. I will be able to get the results up during the day tomorrow.
> 
> I didn't get in my EASA2 workout today. I will do 2 tomorrow since I will be home all day. I also made myself a list of things to get done. We'll be having 2 families over on Sunday to watch the Patriots game so I need to get some stuff taken care of.
> 
> I'm exhausted tonight and didn't eat all that great. I have been drinking my water this afternoon. Since I know what tomorrow will probably be looking like for me I will have a better plan for the day. I am prepared for what will happen. I will also be home on Wednesday and the kids will probably be home with me too if we get the foot of snow predicted! Gotta kick up the protein tomorrow as I think that's what the headache is from today!
> 
> Going to relax the rest of the night and then get up early to work out and get my day started!
> 
> TTFN



I hope your DD gets better soon!  I hate when DD gets a fever. Try and Enjoy the rest of your night and just relax.


----------



## Disney Yooper

1-10-11 Monday QOTD

Tell us one or more NSV (non scale victory) you have had since Jan 1st.

I'm walking more regularly.


----------



## jenjolt

> Here is a simple question. We are all from such different parts of the country/world. Tell me what is the current price of gas where you live?



Right now in my neck of the woods it is about 2.89 a gallon...but I am watching it creep closer and closer to $3/gal and that makes me want to


----------



## fly4free2

Since I live in the Chicago area ( which has the highest in the nation the news says), its about $3.35 a gallon.    I just keep my eyes shut when passing a gas station, not really but would like to.


----------



## Merryweather27

Wow, life has just been crazy the last couple of days!  Even now I have about sixteen things I need to do before bed, but figured I should at least pop in and catch up on the QOTDs.    Congrats to everyone and way to go on all your hard work - I've been skimming through yesterday and today's pages, and we have a pretty impressive collection of NSVs!


*1-9-11 Sunday QOTD

Which is your favorite Disney Park and why?*

It's so hard to choose between Epcot and MK.  I guess Epcot squeaks by with the win.  Honestly, I love everything about both parks.  Epcot is wonderfully nerdy, like me, while the atmosphere in the MK is just so magical!


*1-10-11 Monday QOTD

Tell us one or more NSV (non scale victory) you have had since Jan 1st.*

I have had only one soda in the last 9 days - and only drank half of that one!  I had a 3-4 Cokes/day habit before this challenge!

I have worked out more consistently so far this past week than I have with any previous weight loss attempt...even went for a walk in the snow last Friday!

I took a big bag of Christmas candy in to work after having a couple pieces and deciding that they didn't taste good enough for me to waste the calories on.  They were fun-size candy bars in kinds I don't usually care for (Baby Ruth, Reese's cups, etc.), and I figured I'd rather buy some Dove chocolates or something else that I REALLY like, to have on hand for the occasional treat.  In the past, I would've kept and eventually polished off that entire bag of mediocre chocolates, just because it was there.

Monday is almost over!  Woo-hoo!  This has been a LONG day.  Good night, everybody!

Nicole


----------



## my3princes

Gas prices were $3.09/gallon last time I filled up.  Could be worse now.



We got Nick's MRI results today.  He has a developmental venous anomaly.  It is something that he was born with and other than the minor symptoms he's been experiencing he should be fine.  It shouldn't get worse and unless he gets into a car accident or has blunt force trama to his head, that could cause a brain bleed.


----------



## Disneywedding2010

1-11-11 Tuesday QOTD

Here is a simple question. We are all from such different parts of the country/world. Tell me what is the current price of gas where you live?

Between 2.74 - 2.76 depending on which gas station you go to in my little town


----------



## Disneywedding2010

Its been a crazy busy last few days. I started one of my last classes for my Bachelors so trying to stay on top of assignments. I worked out on Saturday but not Sunday. I've ate out more then I care to admit but I've always been sensible about what I order and have still managed to stay within my calories. I've been drinking water like crazy and am going on 11 days with no soda whatsoever. 

Tuesday starts a new week for school and so I've got to start getting chapters read and all that fun stuff. 9 more weeks and my college journey is OVER.


----------



## Sugarglider

QOTD - fuel prices - well - it's about $4.70 - $5.00 per gallon here in Canberra. That's pretty standard for Australia so  - ummm - yeah - we pay way more

Ummm - I'm gonna take this opportunity to say more about these Aussie floods. Apparently today it has all continued and became our biggest flood disaster ever. 75% of Queensland has been declared disaster zone and the waters crossed the border into northern New South Wales. 

the city of Broken Hill (HUGE mining area) - very stereotype Aussie outback on the border between Qld and Northern Territory is predicted to get its annual rainfall just tonight

In total, my guess is that this would now equate to an area equal to 1/4 of the US 

there continues to be heavy rainfall and Thursday everything is due to peak. Brisbane (the capital of Qld) is being evacuated in low lying areas. They predict 9000 houses will be flooded. The city evacuation centre is planning to take 4000 people over the next 24 hours.

Country towns all over are isolated with homes flooded. I have no idea how many homes and people are affected - this is just astonishing!! 

video here: http://www.youtube.com/user/whitelightbringer 

Canberra is about 1000 miles south of this flooded area so we have days of rain and our rivers are running but no flooding. And I live on a hill!

I'm sorry to go on about it. I know this is a health board - not a weather board - but this is such a dreadful event and of course for Australia it everything this week.

I am reading your posts!! KEEP GOING EVERYONE - your updates are motivating (even you pay less for petrol)


----------



## flipflopmom

Doing this in reverse order this morning.  I usually reply, then do my own morning musings, but I know Lisa checks early, and was waiting for updates!  Replying usually takes a while.

*Brad had a great day at work yesterday!!!!!!*

NO, they didn't rescind the plan of improvement, back off of it, or change it.  The boss said "this is to make you grow,not get rid of you" *yeah, right*.  He did support him, work with him, though.  Brad read the plan to his employees and completely told them what is going on.  They were all shocked, and very supportive, and worked their butts off!  I hope they keep it up.  I told him I would start baking things for him to take in on Fridays to reward them.  He was a different man when he got home.  Yes, we have 89 more days to stress over this, but having a good day helped.  He hopes that if it continues, they'll back off a bit.

Made taco soup last night for dinner, and we all ate in the den in front of Monsters, Inc.  Sophie loved laugh floor at WDW last year and hadn't seen it, so she got it for Christmas.  I think the girls had watched it, but we hadn't as a family.  Of course, after the stress of the day, I fell asleep halfway through, and didn't really wake up until 4 this am.   Soph was asleep in the floor, AK was asleep in the recliner, and Brad was in the bed.   I put them in the bed, now, though! I did some stress eating yesterday, not terrible, again, but found myself thinking of comfort foods.  

We got more snow throughout the day yesterday, and snow or freezing rain is falling now.  I can't tell.  They closed his plant for today, so he'll be home.  I'm ready for a stress free day!  We planned wii games, board games, and movies for today.  One of those will be just dance, so I can work off some of that stressing!

I hope you all have a great, great day!
QOTD:  Gas is $2.89 here. I'm as stressed about our power bill, other people have  when they opened it this month, think we had a rate increase again!
Taryn


----------



## flipflopmom

HappyMatt said:


> On the first day of the diet I walked into a Red Hot & Blue and ordered a grilled chicken salad.  That was so hard because the barbecue smelled soooooo gooood.Have had no sweets all month, just fruit (which is huge for me, I have a sweet tooth the size of a Honda Odyssey).


GREAT JOB!!  That my friends, is how you have a 10lb loss the first week!!!  WAY to GO!!!!



The Mystery Machine said:


> Feeling better today, I have a stupid sinus infection.I am tweaking things so I can stay on track, like buying sugar cubes for my coffee, cans of soda so I limit myself to 1 a day, and soon we are going to be buying a lock & key and giving it to my 8th grader for her school snacks. DH has a toolbox and we are going to have dd's snacks locked in there.


Hope you feel better soon!  Keep working on those tweaks, and before you know it, you'll be in black coffee and no soda land.  Good job working out a plan to stay out of the snacks!!!



aamomma said:


> My NSV is that I have not missed a day of exercise for one entire week!!!  I know I feel better - have more energy - sleeping better.  Also, I am drinking my water every day.


That's great!!!!!!!!!!!  Yeah, it's hard to resist the urge to measure, but you'll be glad you did!!!!



Stinasmom said:


> He is one of those types who "loves me the way I am" and between you and me, I think is afraid that if I get thinner, I'll catch the attention of other men! He is also the one who cooks dinner every night he is home and takes it quite personally if someone doesn't eat what he makes.


Since he noticed, and you said healthy, maybe his meals will be even more healthy now!  DH and I had a bit of a time with the "other men" issue, too.  We have 3 friends/aquaintences that lost weight last year also and left their DH's for someone else.  That brought on some insecurities on his part.  I told him that beauty is only skin deep, he loved me before, and I'll love him still.  Then I reminded him that the "new look" might attract someone, but he'd bring me back after a while, no one else would put up with me.  He's mostly over that, now.



KSH said:


> Sending prayers that he has a great day today!!  And that the plan does indeed end up in the shredder!! Let us know how it goes.  Since then I've run 5ks without stopping.  For longer runs I still do run/walk intervals, I've done 9 half marathons that way.  I've journaled every day!   I have really upped my intake of fruit and veggies. I measured out my snack foods (that I purchased for our snow days) into single serving sizes and wrote the points on the bags! That is a big one for me.  No guestimating the portion sizes!


GREAT NSV's!  Thanks for the prayers, and way to go on the running!  That's awesome.  9 halfs???  



WeLoveLilo05 said:


> Today was my official weigh in and I lost 3.6lbs! I


YAHHOOOO!!!!!!



Holly324 said:


> I totally fell off the wagon.  Good news?  His interview went fabulously!!  He was so excited!  He will be interviewing at a couple other colleges soon, and this was the first!


YAY for good interviews!  AND yay for getting right back on the wagon.  We all fall off occasionally, getting back on is the key!!!



KristiMc said:


> QOTD:  I have eaten more fruits & vegetables this week then I can ever remember.  It is making me feel really good.


Isn't it amazing how our body responds so well to good foods?  Great job!




ang said:


> My name is angela, I 'm a stay at home mom...lol with no kids..but they sure do keep me busy still. I love read books and I don't watch TV.


Welcome!!!!  Glad you've joined us here!  You've got great goals, a good plan, and we're here for you along the way!



tigger813 said:


> Home with a sick 6year old. She had a bad cough, runny nose and slight temp this morning.


Poor Izzie!  Hope she's feeling  better today!  Hope your headache is gone, too!



mommyof2Pirates said:


> I feel like if it snows it better really snow alot so I dont have to go anywhere.  For us to have a snow day it needs to be near close to a blizzard.  I would agree cake for my bday yum!  I actually was watching a red lobster commercial and the shrimp looked so yummy if my parents ask to take me out I may splurge on the points and go there.
> I am a bit disappointed today.  As of friday I had lost 3.2lbs and that is the weigh in I recorded but I originally did not do my first weigh in until mon.  So today I was excited to see my "real" total for week one.  I got on the scale and I went up. I actually gained 1.4lbs and that is with being completely on plan and running 7 miles.


LINDSAY!!! It's totally from the run.  I PROMISE!  Every time I do a long run, I hold onto fluid like MAD.  Always up a pound or 2 for a few days afterwards, sometimes MORE (has been as much as 5!).  It's your body's way of recouperating.  Lots of stuff on the internet about it, tissue/muscle repair, etc.  You are doing GREAT!!!!!!! DO NOT BE DISCOURAGED!  Hope you either didn't get snow, or get enough to stay home.  And yeah, those Red Lobster commercials....  When is your bday?



my3princes said:


> Tips for EE:


THANK YOU! I am going to copy and paste that into my WDW information file on AK.  Yeah, I'm a dis nerd!  I love EE!!!!!!!!!



lisah0711 said:


> Taryn, I keep checking for any updates -- no news is good news!  I'm on hold to add ME to my Princess reservations!


Thanks Lisa!  YAY for Princess plans!!!!



tggrrstarr said:


> Magic Kingdom! I just love the atmosphere. And Haunted Mansion, Splash, COP, Pirates etc!new pant size!  14! Saw my loss for the first time in pictures.


I love it, too.  Sooo much.  Like, I could live there.  Great job on new pants size, recognizing your loss, and shopping!  I am excited for you!!



Rose&Mike said:


> There would probably still be drama! Did I tell you the princess is now a couple's weekend? My sister Cathy is the only one going. So we got it all set up and THEN one of the sisters who cancelled sent me an email that she might want to come after all! I think I love running so much, because it's something Mike and I do together. I have found that long runs are almost like a form of meditation and they calm me down and get me ready for the week.


LOL at the drama!  Didn't know it was couples now, just some question over who was going.  SHEEZ..  I love that you and Mike run together.  Great advice on the running, TOTALLY AGREE WITH COUCH TO 5K suggestion!  IT's an amazing plan!!!!



cclovesdis said:


> I haven't counted my points for the day yet (oops), but I was OP as possible. I ended up completely changing my afternoon around and eating at Wendy's. I made good choices and probably fit dinner into my points. My mom is the fussy one. She is one of those people who will pay anything if it is excellent, but also calls Panera going out to dinner.  I forgot to mention that she cannot have citrus sauces, so we cannot go to Ohana or Kona Cafe. Sorry Lindsay. We are considering Yachtsman's though. My BIL does not eat seafood, so that complicates things a bit too. Has anyone had the gnocchi at Yachtsman's?


My parents called Shoney's and Hardee's going out to dinner.  BTDT!  Golden Corral was a treat!    Daddy was a beans and potatoes kinda man, true farm boy!  Good job staying mostly OP!  The steak at Yachtman is delicious.  The atmosphere, well, let's just say that I sat w/ my back to the window so my meal wasn't marred by the view of people in the pool!  NOT APPETIZING!  We thought, initially when we walked in, OH NO, this is going to be wayyyy to stuffy for us, (the waiter brushed the crumbs off the table and my kids were like WHAT??), but he was really funny, in a dry way.  I did a review of it here:
Yachtsman review



Rose&Mike said:


> My inner brat (are you out there jennz) really wanted to come out today.


  Sounds like a lovely day!  You've dealt with a lot in the last 10 days, cut yourself some emotional slack.  Get some rest!  Hope the brat is in time out today!



cclovesdis said:


> INSVs: I'm drinking more water and less diet soda.
> I wore a somewhat fitted outfit today and didn't worry about how I looked. (What was I thinking? ) am journaling my food again.


 Great job!




mommyof2Pirates said:


> Im definitely drinking about 6-8 glasses of water a day but I am wondering how much extra I should drink on long run days.  I find since I am running in the cold weather I am not thirsty right after but a few hours later I felt so thirsty.  Thanks for this info, I know I hear this before but it is so discouraging especially when I am really trying so hard.  I am hoping in a day or 2 I will see the whoosh and then I can say "what the heck was I worried about".


IT will come.  I PROMISE!!!!!!!!!!!!



tigger813 said:


> Just posted some stats on the main thread!
> 
> I'll be home again tomorrow as DD2 still has a fever and actually seems worse tonight than this morning. I will be able to get the results up during the day tomorrow. I'm exhausted tonight and didn't eat all that great.  Gotta kick up the protein tomorrow as I think that's what the headache is from today!


Those were some impressive stats!!!  Hope your eating goes better today, and that Izz got some sleep, thereby allowing you to sleep!  FOOT OF SNOW!!! I would love it!



Disney Yooper said:


> I'm walking more regularly.


Great job!



fly4free2 said:


> Since I live in the Chicago area ( which has the highest in the nation the news says), its about $3.35 a gallon.    I just keep my eyes shut when passing a gas station, not really but would like to.


OH YIKES!!!!!!!!  Please drive with your eyes open, just divert your attention.



Merryweather27 said:


> Wow, life has just been crazy the last couple of days!  I have had only one soda in the last 9 days - and only drank half of that one!  I had a 3-4 Cokes/day habit before this challenge! I have worked out more consistently so far this past week than I have with any previous weight loss attempt...even went for a walk in the snow last Friday!
> I took a big bag of Christmas candy in to work after having a couple pieces and deciding that they didn't taste good enough for me to waste the calories on.  I figured I'd rather buy some Dove chocolates or something else that I REALLY like, to have on hand for the occasional treat.


GREAT NSV's NICOLE!!!  You are doing great!!!!  As for the chocolates, way to go!  I keep some nice dark chocolate, usually dove or the occasional Hershey's dark kisses.  I allow myself one after dinner, and just let it melt in my mouth.  I leave the kitchen, and either curl up on the couch or get busy doing what I need to do, and DO NOT ALLOW myself to eat more than one.  TOTALLY keeps me from craving chocolate, I look forward to it, and keeps me in control, rather than the need controlling me!



my3princes said:


> We got Nick's MRI results today.  He has a developmental venous anomaly.  It is something that he was born with and other than the minor symptoms he's been experiencing he should be fine.  It shouldn't get worse and unless he gets into a car accident or has blunt force trama to his head, that could cause a brain bleed.


Does he play football??? Thankful it's that, and not a tumor.  You don't sound too worried, so neither will I!!!!!  



Disneywedding2010 said:


> Between 2.74 - 2.76 depending on which gas station you go to in my little town


I wanna live there, maybe!  Do you get snow days? 



Disneywedding2010 said:


> I've been drinking water like crazy and am going on 11 days with no soda whatsoever. Tuesday starts a new week for school and so I've got to start getting chapters read and all that fun stuff. 9 more weeks and my college journey is OVER.


That's amazing!!!!!  9 more weeks!!!  AWESOME!  AND GREAT JOB WITH THE SODA!!!!



Sugarglider said:


> QOTD - fuel prices - well - it's about $4.70 - $5.00 per gallon here in Canberra. That's pretty standard for Australia so  - ummm - yeah - we pay way more  Apparently today it has all continued and became our biggest flood disaster ever. 75% of Queensland has been declared disaster zone and the waters crossed the border into northern New South Wales. I'm sorry to go on about it. I know this is a health board - not a weather board - but this is such a dreadful event and of course for Australia it everything this week.


WOW on the gas, and that flooding is soo sad.  Glad you are somewhat out of harms way.  That's just scary!  Thanks for sharing, it is dreadful.  Sending prayers up now for those effected!  When is it supposed to be over?

WHEW!  CAUGHT UP!  

Thanks again for your prayers.  The mental boost of a good day helped, but we still have a long way to go.  Keep them coming!


----------



## lisah0711

flipflopmom said:


> Doing this in reverse order this morning.  I usually reply, then do my own morning musings, but I know Lisa checks early, and was waiting for updates!  Replying usually takes a while.
> 
> *Brad had a great day at work yesterday!!!!!!*



 for a good day at work for Brad yesterday! 

Sorry that they are still on him but sounds like his team is behind him all the way.  When the other managers see the kind of support that Brad receives and how he can motivate his group to do such a good job, they may appreciate and support him more.  

Thanks for updating early 'cause I was watching for the update!    I'll still keep sending those prayers and  cause it never hurts to have extra!  

Can't wait to see our first round of results today!    Good luck TEAM MICKEY!


----------



## Rose&Mike

I got up and ran 4 miles this morning. We are getting snow, probably about 4 inches today. I am not a huge fan of driving in snow. When I get home tonight I am going to have to park at the bottom of the driveway until we get it shoveled out. Yuck. Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## Mrs D

Morning all!

First want to say I'm so excited my Mom, fly4free2, has joined the challenge! She's been doing a great job with weight loss on her own and I know she'll do even better with the great support from WISHers and the accountability the challenge provides.

I'm concurrently doing a 10 pound in 10 weeks challenge with my SIL who is a personal trainer. It's with her clients (I'm not one but do get to pick her brain) and set up similar to our weigh ins. So, I weigh in for hers tomorrow and the BL on Fri. I'm really excited to weigh in! Never thought I'd see the day I'd say that.

Anyhow, I had a super yummy breakfast this morning and wanted to share. I recently signed up for Hungry Girl newsletters and discovered her Egg Mug! They are so easy and so good. I made DH & I one this morning. I just use whatever veggies I have on hand. So this morning it was: Green pepper, baby Portabella mushrooms, spinach and green onion with Boar's Head ham (I only eat Boar's Head lunch meat now - it's delicious, no fillers, nitrates, other junk and the lowest WW point lunch meat I have found) and just a little Reduced Fat shredded cheddar with Egg Beaters. It was wonderful and only *3* WW points plus! It beats a bowl of Special K and milk both in points, taste and satisfaction. With only a little more effort.




flipflopmom said:


> *Brad had a great day at work yesterday!!!!!!*




So glad to hear this Tayrn - keep it up!


----------



## Stinasmom

Disneywedding2010 said:


> 1-11-11 Tuesday QOTD
> 
> Here is a simple question. We are all from such different parts of the country/world. Tell me what is the current price of gas where you live?



$3.17 to $3.20 

Yes, thank you "blue state" taxes! 

Marcy


----------



## tigger813

Morning Mickey LOSERS!!!!!

Just finished yesterday's EA Sports active workout. I'll do today's after lunch. I'll have to do an extra one sometime this week as I had forgotten to reset my goals for the week. I made myself a list of things I need to get done today and have started taking things off the list. I actually cleaned out the hall closet last night.

Just put a small batch of Chex Mix in the oven. I had 3 opened bags of cereal and opened bags of pretzels and I found a whole container of peanuts. We're having 2 families over on Sunday so I figured that's a good party food and no one coming is allergic to peanuts so I can make that without a problem. I'm also going to make a carrot cake into either a big cake or muffins. DD1 and I made brownies yesterday afternoon. She wants to make some fun recipes this week. I'm going to get some cleaning done downstairs and later finish the dining room and my disaster of a desk.

Just made my Greek yorut strawberry smoothie. I VOW to be GOOD today! We're either going to have turkey Gorditas or Turkey crunchy taco hamburger helper for supper. DD1 has dancing tonight and then we will be in the house until Thursday morning.  We're expecting anywhere from 10-18" tomorrow with blizzard like conditions.

Izzie seems better today but not allowed to send her to school due to the fever. We're watching Mickey Mouse Clubhouse now and I'll probably put a movie on for her in a few. She's still coughing and her nose is runny. Hopefully she'll nap today.

Tonight is BL night! Anyone going to take my exercise challenge again this week?

Well, I better get to work so I can sit down and get the results posted later today for the week! And time to stir the Chex mix!

TTFN


----------



## WeLoveLilo05

Sugarglider said:


> QOTD - fuel prices - well - it's about $4.70 - $5.00 per gallon here in Canberra. That's pretty standard for Australia so  - ummm - yeah - we pay way more
> 
> Ummm - I'm gonna take this opportunity to say more about these Aussie floods. Apparently today it has all continued and became our biggest flood disaster ever. 75% of Queensland has been declared disaster zone and the waters crossed the border into northern New South Wales.
> 
> the city of Broken Hill (HUGE mining area) - very stereotype Aussie outback on the border between Qld and Northern Territory is predicted to get its annual rainfall just tonight
> 
> In total, my guess is that this would now equate to an area equal to 1/4 of the US
> 
> there continues to be heavy rainfall and Thursday everything is due to peak. Brisbane (the capital of Qld) is being evacuated in low lying areas. They predict 9000 houses will be flooded. The city evacuation centre is planning to take 4000 people over the next 24 hours.
> 
> Country towns all over are isolated with homes flooded. I have no idea how many homes and people are affected - this is just astonishing!!
> 
> video here: http://www.youtube.com/user/whitelightbringer
> 
> Canberra is about 1000 miles south of this flooded area so we have days of rain and our rivers are running but no flooding. And I live on a hill!
> 
> I'm sorry to go on about it. I know this is a health board - not a weather board - but this is such a dreadful event and of course for Australia it everything this week.
> 
> I am reading your posts!! KEEP GOING EVERYONE - your updates are motivating (even you pay less for petrol)



 so sorry to hear that this is going on! Thankfully you are safe though, but I am thinking of all of the Australians who have been affected by the floods.  Stay Strong!


----------



## WeLoveLilo05

Flipflopmom,
Happy to hear your hubby had a great day at work, thats such good news!


----------



## Disneywedding2010

Good Morning everyone!

Its a freezing 6 degrees here in Dallas. Can we say BRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR. I normally would still be in my nice warm bed but I have a personal training session at 11am. I told Alan (my fiance) "I'm not driving in this crap. You can drive" . He said, "That's fine I don't want you getting in an accident and screwing up your car." Then I'm coming home and working on homework for the week. 

What's everyone's goals for the week? 

Well other then trying to get all my homework done I'm going to just try to relax. I've been so busy lately it feels like my head is spinning.


----------



## tmfranlk

mommyof2Pirates said:


> *1/10/11 Monday QOTD*
> Tell us one or more NSV (non scale victory) you have had since Jan 1st.
> 
> *1/11/11 Tuesday QOTD*
> Here is a simple question. We are all from such different parts of the country/world. Tell me what is the current price of gas where you live?



NSV: I haven't eaten hardly any of the candy that was in my Christmas stocking! Okay, except for the Ande's Mints, but those are small and it lasted over a week - a record! 

When I was out last night it was $2.85, but tomorrow's Wed so it may very well be $2.99 then. Our current gas-price-jump day is Wed. For a good year or so it was Thursday and then it suddenly shifted to Wednesday. Right now we're on a up 15-20 cents then down 2 cents every 2-3 days for two weeks before it jumps again. Does anyone else's gas rise and jump in a set pattern? It never really did here until about 5 years ago and now it's almost predictable (except for the random changes every couple of months to really catch us off guard). I've never noticed it doing the same elsewhere and wondered what others experienced.


Things are inching along here. I'm doing pretty well at my 3-meals a day goal so that's good. Of course last night, we were almost ready to put dinner in the oven when I realized we were out of cheese. Don't know what happened to it because i'm sure I had bought enough for everything this past week, but okay. I had a meeting last night as well (or was supposed to, got there and apparently they had cancelled because of the snow, I just didn't know it  ) so didn't have time to replace it and get dinner ready. Instead I opted for the shower I hadn't gotten yet that day and had a bowl of cereal when I got him. Not as healthy a dinner, but better than it could have been.

Today we've got a snow day which will make my really crazy day a lot slower. I'm down one kid and don't have to prepare for a Brownie meeting anymore. Plus, it means the cousins may come over and thus entertain DD1 and the other kiddo I do have today. A meeting tonight, as long as _it _doesn't get cancelled, but I'm actually ready this time save a trip to kinkos so I should be set for a successful day.


Taryn - Glad DH's day yesterday was a good one! I pray the successes continue one day at a time. Yay for his team having his back!

Sugarglider - Glad that your family is out of harm's way. What a tragedy for your whole country. 

Keep up the hard work everyone!!! Some great success stories all around scale and non-scale.


----------



## Disneywedding2010

Meals for the day that I have planned out

Breakfast - 3 scrambled eggs (was delish) with 8 ounces of 2 perecent milk

Lunch - Salisbury steak lean cuisine with baby carrots and few slices of sharp cheddar cheese (my mom is convinced I was a mouse in a past life because I still at 27 years old love cheese)

Dinner - (since its a balmy 6 degrees here today) chili and cornbread


----------



## tmfranlk

Disneywedding2010 said:


> Meals for the day that I have planned out
> 
> Breakfast - 3 scrambled eggs (was delish) with 8 ounces of 2 perecent milk
> 
> Lunch - Salisbury steak lean cuisine with baby carrots and few slices of sharp cheddar cheese (my mom is convinced I was a mouse in a past life because I still at 27 years old love cheese)
> 
> Dinner - (since its a balmy 6 degrees here today) chili and cornbread



I *love* cheese. That, pasta and chocolate are my must have in any diet. That's why portion control and moderation work best for me. There's no giving them up.


----------



## Holly324

Okay, Disneywedding2010, you have inspired me to try to give up soda!!  I love the carbonation in soda, and I only drink diet.  But after hearing so much about how even diet soda can mess with your diet, I thought I would give it a shot.  I am so impressed that you have made it as far as you have, so I thought maybe I could try.  My plan is to still have my cup of coffee in the morning for my daily dose of caffeine, and occasionally have a sparkling water here or there to get the carbonation occasionally.  Lots of lemonade and fruit punch - the 5 calorie variety!    Can't wait to try!  Thanks for the inspiration!


----------



## HappyMatt

*1-11-11 Tuesday QOTD

Here is a simple question. We are all from such different parts of the country/world. Tell me what is the current price of gas where you live?*

I am in Northern Va and gas was $3.19 a gallon this morning.


----------



## PrinceCharmingsMom

Hello Team mates!

My name is Angela and I live in Sunny Florida about 45 minutes from the mouse. I have been on a weight loss journey for a couple years now. I had Gastric Bypass Roux en Y in 2006 and then followed that by getting pregnant 8 weeks after surgery. I never met my goal, but lost 125 pounds and gained a miracle.  

I have 45-50 pounds to get to my goal weight so I can have my skin removal surgery and after we went to Magic Kingdom on Sunday I was so inpspired by the marathon runners I decided to get on track and get it off so I can run the Princess half next year. 

I am really excited to have found a group of people to share this with. Hope to make some great friends too! 

BTW...gas is $3.03 here this morning


----------



## tigger813

Mickey Statistics: Week 1
Here we celebrate our progress and recognize our superstars.

Reminders:
-after 3 weeks of no reporting, you are dropped from the challenged – can re-start at any time, though 
-if anybody knows they will miss weighing in, just PM and let me know and you’ll be marked excused 

*First some stats*

MAINTAINERS:
(staying within 2 lbs of their maintain weight is successfully maintaining!)
# of Maintainers Reporting In & Successfully Maintaining:  2
(congrats Rose & Mike and Redwalker!!!!)

LOSERS:
Current Participants-------------67!
not reporting in for 1 week------ 7
not reporting in for 2 weeks------ 0
not reporting in for 3 weeks------ 0
Excused------------------------- 0
weigh ins----------------------- 60
gains---------------------------- 2
maintains------------------------ 2
losses-------------------------- 56


*Biggest Loser 11 Spring Challenge Week 1 Team Mickey!*
This week’s group loss is 150.6lbs.
Average percentage of weight lost 1.21 % 
Total group weight loss so far 150.6 pounds!  
  
    AWESOME!

Before the weekly superstar list comes the disclaimer. I am human and I make mistakes. If you have any questions please contact me. For your reference this is the magic percentage of weight lost formula - weight loss for the week divided by weight for last week times 100, that gives us the percentage. Now let me test that with my numbers for week 1, click, click, click goes the calculator. Yes, that agrees with the percentage on the magic spreadsheet. (btw if its been more than 1 week between weigh-ins, then the % loss is divided by the number of weeks, to keep everybody on the same basis)

Now let's get to the good stuff. Who were our superstars of the week? This time I’ve done a *TOP 13 LIST * !  That criteria may change from week to week. Hey I'm in charge here and I get paid nothin' to do this so you better take what you can get!  (and if there’s something you want to know, just ask me!)

*The WISH Biggest Loser 11 Spring Challenge Week 1 Mickey Superstars!!* 
#13- 2.15% - Belle1109
#12- 2.21% disney_mommy 
#11- 2.33% - pjstevens 
#10- 2.4% - newmouse2008  
#9- 2.69% - KitchenSinkGuy 
#8- 2.9% - HappyMatt
#7- 3.01% - Stinasmom 
#6- 3.13% - Mrs. D  
#5- 3.19% - Jaelynnandmom
#4- 3.23% - GoodMorningDewDrop - 
#3- 3.24% KristiMc
#2- 3.75% - aamomma - 
and now
The WISH Biggest Loser 11 Spring Challenge
Week 1 Team Mickey Biggest Loser is:
#1- 3.88% Flipflopmom

Quote from Dare2Dream:  How is your week going? Are you OP (on program)? Are you exercising? Drinking that water? You know what to do to make the magic happen. Get on the wagon. We are all here to help you on the journey. We can do this one day at a time. One bite at a time.

Have a healthy day!
Congratulations * Flipflopmom *!!!  
What a great week you had. Keep up the good work. We have a very special clippie reserved for our weekly Biggest Loser.  Wear it with pride this week!  :

This is our weekly reigning Biggest Loser clippie. We have the large version






or use this
http://photopost.wdwinfo.com/data/500/31040weeklyBLsmall1.jpg
followed by 

or we have a medium version






or use this
http://photopost.wdwinfo.com/data/500/31040weeklyBLmed.jpg
followed by 

and we have a small version






or use
http://photopost.wdwinfo.com/data/500/31040weeklyBLsm.jpg
followed by 

Thanks to ohMom-Molli for these clippies. They were used for a previous BL but we can recycle. Don't they look great!


----------



## tigger813

*NOW FOR THOSE OF US WHO SET A GOAL FOR THE CHALLENGE!*

NOTE:  this list includes participants who have reported in within the last 3weeks, once someone misses 3 weigh-ins they are dropped from this report.
*How this works:*  you set your goal for what to lose in the challenge.  Then I calculate your weight loss in the challenge divided by your goal to get a % to goal.
Anybody can change their goal at anytime (or add a goal)  all you have to do is send me a PM.
We have done 1 out of 20 weeks, so the challenge is 5% complete.

tigger813	       6.56%
sgcruiser	       5%
maslex	       8%
girlrea	       5.71%
Rayanifoxmur      9.8 %
my3princes	         .88%
aamomma	          24%
tggrrstarr	       -.57%
tmfranlk	       7.14%
jenjolt	      12.8 %
janmadre	       5.91%
liesel	                   0%
DisneyYooper	   0%
TheMysteryMachine 0%
KSH	                   5%
PrincessNancy	 13%
Flipflopmom	         45%
mommyof2pirates	 16%
holly324	         15%
swissfamilyrobinson 8%
sugarglider	       15.38%
AlexandEvansMom 1.11%
GoodMorningDewDrop	9.92%
yanni2	         2.27%
jamesnnick	         8.33%
pigletz	         6.67%
Yogamomma	     7%
keenercam	          4.8%
Stinasmom	       30.77%
Kitchensinkguy	30.69%
MrsD	                38.98%
DavidandDenise	   1.5%


----------



## tigger813

Team Mickey is done for week 1! Let me know if you see any issues!

I'll do Team Donald this afternoon and finalize everything else. I have taken out or changed a few things to make it easier for this newbie to handle this!

Time to try and take a little nap! Headache again and I don't know why! I've eaten enough protein! Hoping to get in my 2nd EA workout later and I plan on doing the elliptical during the first hour of BL tonight!

TTFN


----------



## Good Morning Dewdrop

Wow congrats Flipflopmom!  Is it Taryn?  I get consfused sometimes and generally end up just thinking of people by their screen names.  In any case GREAT job being our BL for this week!!  Keep up the great work!

Way to go everyone!!


----------



## pjlla

Yeah Taryn!!  WTG!  I was just popping over to say hi to my Team Mickey friends and saw that you're the BL this week!!!   

Well... as I said, just popping over to say HI to my Team Mickey friends!  I miss you all like crazy!  It just isn't the same without all of us together.  But the threads have been moving like crazy, so I think it is best we are split up for now.  Hopefully I'll have time soon to totally catch up over here!..............P


----------



## KristiMc

Way to go Taryn!!  Good job Team Mickey!!


----------



## Mrs D

Wow! Grats Taryn! And all others on the top 10 list! Seeing my name up there is VERY motivational! I never knew I was so competitive (but only with myself).

Great work team Mickey!


----------



## keenercam

Great job, Team Mickey!   So happy for everyone who saw the product of their efforts.  

For anyone who didn't see the progress they wanted, I want to share something I read on the WW boards recently that really stuck with me -- "We all get the scale results we deserve -- sometimes, it just takes longer."  

Congratulations to all our biggest losers, and if I may, a special shout-out to my friend Patty (pjstevens) who did fantastic during her first week of WW On-Line and who is also now officially a Disneyworld Marathon finisher!!!!!  

As for me, I did so much better during my 4 days in Disney than I have ever done before.  Since I am doing the Facebook 100 day challenge, I also made sure I got in at least 30 minutes of exercise everyday.  This included going to our off-site hotel's fitness room Thursday night at 10:30 to get in 5 min on the upright bike but then switched to the treadmill and did the other 25 minutes (the upright bike hurts my knee because I can't get the seat low enough - I am very short).  

Zipping around the 1/2 marathon and full marathon courses to support our WISH teammates and scream-team helped me rack up a HUGE number of steps and miles on my pedometer.   

One night when I wanted a cheeseburger, I went to the Marketplace at the Contemporary and got a Lean Cuisine panini to cook in our microwave instead.  Oh, and I was thrilled with all the delicious fresh fruit salad, apples, bananas & oranges to be found everywhere we bought food at the resorts and parks.  My two big splurges were creme brulee at the Yachtsman Sunday night after a fabulous dinner and a vanilla cupcake with buttercream icing yesterday.   I deliberately declined all other treats so that I could save myself for those two things I really wanted.  

Okay, I have read but not had time to respond and I am majorly playing catch-up at work today.  Just wanted to say "hello", "congratulations" and "keep up the great work" to everyone here.


----------



## HappyMatt

I think that it is funny that I was #8 on Team Mickey and my wife, TimonTracy, was #8 on Team Donald.  The competition continues . . .


----------



## tigger813

HappyMatt said:


> I think that it is funny that I was #8 on Team Mickey and my wife, TimonTracy, was #8 on Team Donald.  The competition continues . . .



Didn't even realize it when I put that in! Pretty cool! Who gets bragging rights this week? You both did awesome!!!!! So close in the percentages! Keep it up!!!!!


TTFN


----------



## smile4stamps

WoW!  I FINALLY got caught up on this thread!

I don't remember all the QOTD's but I am going to answer a few I do remember.

*My dream day at Disney.*
I would wake up at the Grand Floridian or Wilderness Lodge beside my hubby.  (I can't decide which is my dream as I love the looks of the WL but staying at the Grand just sounds awesome!)
Head to the Magic Kingdom where we would be allowed into the bark before anyone else.  We would take a leisurely walk down main street with lots of pictures in front of the Castle.  We would then take a slow walk through the park enjoying as much as we could.  

I'm not sure where we would have breakfast but I don't think it would be in the MK.  

After breakfast we would head to HS where they would let us ride toy Story Mania over and over again without having to get off.  We would only get off when we got tired of pulling the triggers!    After that it's probably lunch time depending on when we actually ate breakfast so we would head to Downtown Disney and have the Goat's Town salad at Raglan Road.  After lunch we would go to the SPA at GF for a wonderful relaxing massage for me while hubby would go hang out with the GF Pastry Chef.  After a relaxing massage we would get cleaned up and have a portrait setting at the GF to remember the day.  the day would be capped off with Dinner at the Chef's table of V&A's.

*Favorite Disney Park*
This is a tough one for me.  I love all of them!  My favorite happy place park is Magic Kingdom.  I think more because it is at Walt Disney World as I also truely love Disneyland Park after going there for the first time in October.  All of my favorite rides are at California Adventure though.  I love that Soarin, Toy Story Mania and California Screamin are all in the same park.  I can't wait for the construction to be over there as I think it will be an awesome park when it's done!

*Price of Gas*
Regular Gas here is about $3.45 a gallon.  It bites!

*Best non-scale achievements*
Since Starting the challenge I have drank all my water, journaled my exercise and food and exercised daily!

*first trip to Disney
*
I was 12 when my parents first took us to WDW.  33 on my first trip to Disneyland!  
We camped at Fort Wilderness, went to the parkes early, back at the camper to nap and back to the parks at night.  My parents really did a great job planning.  I don't remember a lot about the trip but I know I fell in love and wish I could go more often!

*Exercises I am doing*
I am using the Wii.  Wii Fit Plus and Biggest Loser Challenge.  The BL challenge is a WORKOUT at least for me!  I also just bought Just Dance 2 so will be trying that out today or tomorrow.

*One Week to live*
With only one week to live I would do a European Disney Cruise.  This way I could see parts of Europe with my hubby like we have always wanted to do while still experiencing the special Disney Magic.  I would probably have my parents and my younger borther and niece and nephew along as well.

*My weekend*
It's already been here and gone.  I went to Monteray to my SIL could meet my MIL dog.  My hubby and MIL are there for the week.  On the way I got pulled over for speeding (Oops!) luckily I got a fix it ticket for not having my registration in the car and not a ticket for the speeding!

I think I missed a few questions...

Now that I am caught up with the thread I am hoping to be able to keep up!


----------



## BELLE1109

congrats to all the losers and everyone for participating!!

I actually teared up when I saw I was on the list
thank you for the support Mickey team mates

Way to go Taryn!!!


----------



## BELLE1109

QOTD- gas near me is $3.03 right now (north of Boston)


----------



## PRINCESS VIJA

HappyMatt said:


> I think that it is funny that I was #8 on Team Mickey and my wife, TimonTracy, was #8 on Team Donald.  The competition continues . . .



That is kind of funny!  




Way to go Taryn!!!!

As well as all of team Mickey!!!  Nice job everyone!

I go weigh in for my DH's work BL competition tonight.  I am very excited to get this going!


----------



## smile4stamps

I have a question for everyone.  And I realize everyone functions different but looking for a general idea.  How many hours before bedtime do you stop drinking your water?  I've been doing really good in drinking all my water but its really interrupting my sleep!  Yesterday I woke up 4 times to visit the restroom!

Thanks!  (Sorry if thats TMI!)


----------



## cclovesdis

I only have a few minutes and I promised I'd post the HH results, so that is what I'm going to do. But, I do want to say...

CONGRATULATIONS TARYN AND BRAD!!!!!!!!!! What an awesome day!


----------



## cclovesdis

Healthy Habits Results Week 1

Congratulations to everyone who participated in Healthy Habits last week! We had a huge number of participants:

29 on Team Mickey
and
34 on Team Donald

making *Team Donald*the winning team for Week 1.

Congratulations to *Heather.Mohler*! You won this week's prize! Please PM me your address and I will send it out to you as soon as possible.

*Congratulations to EVERYONE who earned a 6/6 for at least 1 Healthy Habit!* They are:

Disclaimer: Many of you sent only your total number of points. As a result, your name may not appear on these lists.

Team Mickey
bethbuchball
DavidandDenise
flipflopmom
girlrea
janmadre
jenjolt
keenercam
kinntj
kitchensinkguy
KristiMc
KSH
mommyof2pirates
my3princes
PRINCESS VIJA
ReAnSt
WDWangela
yanni2

Team Donald
alison16
buzz59865
DisCanCan
Donac
goldcupmom
hpfan100
lisah0711
lovetoscrap
MacG
MercoBear
MickeySP
mikamah
mom2knk
phoresenuf
RutgersAlum
SettinSail
skmommy
Wandaeh

*Congratulations to EVERYONE with a total of 18/18 points for Week 1!*

Team Mickey
flipflopmom
jenjolt
keenercam
KSH

Team Donald
alison16
lisah0711
MacG


----------



## Rose&Mike

Congrats to all our Losers and Maintainers!

Congrats to our BL, Taryn!! Woohoo!

Just a fly-by post today. I had to add some more folks to the challenge and answer some pm's and I am pooped! Hope everyone has a great evening. Be careful if you are getting snow!


----------



## jenjolt

Congrats to all of the Losers!! WOOT WOOT Go TEAM MICKEY GO!!!


YAY Taryn!!! WOOT WOOT!!!


----------



## The Mystery Machine

QOTD? Gas here is 2.87 and congrats to TARYN!!! You go girl!


----------



## tigger813

SO, did anyone else get a workout in during BL? I did just over 2 miles in 45 minutes on the elliptical! Drinking some more water!

SNOW DAY here tomorrow so I should get in some good exercising doing Just Dance 1 and 2 with the kids. I'll probably wake up early as the plows always wake me up. I'll probably try and do the elliptical and then do the EASA2 later in the morning and then also try to do the BL Power Walk at some point. 

DD2 is still coughing like crazy! Glad she is home again tomorrow. Supposed to have 1-2 feet of snow with windy condirions between midnight and 8 pm tomorrow night. Just hope we don't lose power! DH will work from home!

 I need to finish watching BL and put the laundry in everyone's rooms so they can take care of them tomorrow morning. 

DD1 wants to watch all the Lilo and Stitch movies tomorrow! She's obsessed with Stitch since our trip! We have all 4 movies so it will be a fun day!

Have a great night!

TTFN


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

WeLoveLilo05 said:


> I noticed the station on the corner had it for $2.93 here in Jersey, but I could probably get it cheaper elsewhere, I never go to that one. The attendant always used to open my passenger door when I rolled up in our old 01 chevy cavalier that didn't have power windows, so yeah crazy man opening my passenger door! I just don't even bother going there anymore. lol.



that does sound a bit shady.  Is it still that in jersey its all full service gas stations?  I remember something years ago that my dad wouldnt get gas down at the shore because he couldnt pump it himself.  Idk just one of those things that stuck in my memory.



jenjolt said:


> Right now in my neck of the woods it is about 2.89 a gallon...but I am watching it creep closer and closer to $3/gal and that makes me want to



I know I cringe too when i look at the prices.



fly4free2 said:


> Since I live in the Chicago area ( which has the highest in the nation the news says), its about $3.35 a gallon.    I just keep my eyes shut when passing a gas station, not really but would like to.



yikes that is insane.



my3princes said:


> We got Nick's MRI results today.  He has a developmental venous anomaly.  It is something that he was born with and other than the minor symptoms he's been experiencing he should be fine.  It shouldn't get worse and unless he gets into a car accident or has blunt force trama to his head, that could cause a brain bleed.



Glad the results were ok. Hes such a trooper.



Disneywedding2010 said:


> Between 2.74 - 2.76 depending on which gas station you go to in my little town



ooh never thought I would say thats a great price at 2.74 but wow thats cheap compared to most of us.  



Sugarglider said:


> QOTD - fuel prices - well - it's about $4.70 - $5.00 per gallon here in Canberra. That's pretty standard for Australia so  - ummm - yeah - we pay way more



Im going to give you two big WOWS one for the astronomical gas prices, and the other for those horrible floods happening.  Im glad you are far away from them and live on a hill but I feel so sad for all those who are stuck in that mess.  



flipflopmom said:


> *Brad had a great day at work yesterday!!!!!!*



glad to hear that.  I hope it continues on the upswing.  This stuff is just so hard to deal with on top of everything else.  Glad you had a good day!!!!




flipflopmom said:


> LINDSAY!!! It's totally from the run.  I PROMISE!  Every time I do a long run, I hold onto fluid like MAD.  Always up a pound or 2 for a few days afterwards, sometimes MORE (has been as much as 5!).  It's your body's way of recouperating.  Lots of stuff on the internet about it, tissue/muscle repair, etc.  You are doing GREAT!!!!!!! DO NOT BE DISCOURAGED!  Hope you either didn't get snow, or get enough to stay home.  And yeah, those Red Lobster commercials....  When is your bday?



My bday is Jan 18th.  and I hope your right because I still was the same on the scale today.  I hope the whoosh comes soon.  Im frustrated. I think more now than ever because I feel like Im on a deadline.  I really really really want to be at a lower weight for the princess.



Rose&Mike said:


> I got up and ran 4 miles this morning. We are getting snow, probably about 4 inches today. I am not a huge fan of driving in snow. When I get home tonight I am going to have to park at the bottom of the driveway until we get it shoveled out. Yuck. Hope everyone has a great day.



good job on the run.  I hate snow too.  It has me annoyed.



Mrs D said:


> First want to say I'm so excited my Mom, fly4free2, has joined the challenge! She's been doing a great job with weight loss on her own and I know she'll do even better with the great support from WISHers and the accountability the challenge provides.



thats so exciting.  Glad she is getting healthy too.



Stinasmom said:


> $3.17 to $3.20
> 
> Yes, thank you "blue state" taxes!
> 
> Marcy



Wow thats crazy.  Im sure ours will be there in a week or two.  Gotta love taxes.



Disneywedding2010 said:


> What's everyone's goals for the week?



Mine is just to make it to saturday. This week feels so stressful.  Ok really my goal is to drink my water, eat my veggies, and get my 3 runs in.



tmfranlk said:


> When I was out last night it was $2.85, but tomorrow's Wed so it may very well be $2.99 then. Our current gas-price-jump day is Wed. For a good year or so it was Thursday and then it suddenly shifted to Wednesday. Right now we're on a up 15-20 cents then down 2 cents every 2-3 days for two weeks before it jumps again. Does anyone else's gas rise and jump in a set pattern? It never really did here until about 5 years ago and now it's almost predictable (except for the random changes every couple of months to really catch us off guard). I've never noticed it doing the same elsewhere and wondered what others experienced.



ours seems to just increase a few cents a day.  I havent noticed any patterns.  thats interesting you guys get some drastic changes.



Holly324 said:


> Okay, Disneywedding2010, you have inspired me to try to give up soda!!



arent these boards great.  We all inspire each other in different ways.  So nice to see, and good luck on giving up the soda.  You can do it.



PrinceCharmingsMom said:


> My name is Angela and I live in Sunny Florida about 45 minutes from the mouse.



well arent you lucky!!!!!  Welcome aboard angela.  I loved your story about loose weight and gaining a miracle.  That is sweet.  The princess is a great inspiration.  That is mine anyway.  I am doing it this year.  Just started running consistently in april.  Good luck on your journey and glad to have you on our team.



pjlla said:


> Well... as I said, just popping over to say HI to my Team Mickey friends!  I miss you all like crazy!  It just isn't the same without all of us together.  But the threads have been moving like crazy, so I think it is best we are split up for now.  Hopefully I'll have time soon to totally catch up over here!..............P



I agree P....miss you too.  Until we meet again



keenercam said:


> As for me, I did so much better during my 4 days in Disney than I have ever done before.



hey cam.  welcome back.  You are so awesome...fruit in disney. Amazing!  Glad you had a good time.  We missed you.



HappyMatt said:


> I think that it is funny that I was #8 on Team Mickey and my wife, TimonTracy, was #8 on Team Donald.  The competition continues . . .



That is funny matt.  Well you both should be equally proud of yourselves and each other.  You did great.



smile4stamps said:


> I don't remember all the QOTD's but I am going to answer a few I do remember.



well you did a great job from memory but if you ever want help go to page one of this thread and scroll down to the QOTD archive.  All the questions will be listed there for you to use.



BELLE1109 said:


> I actually teared up when I saw I was on the list
> thank you for the support Mickey team mates



way to go.  that is great and Im so glad you were happy!



PRINCESS VIJA said:


> I go weigh in for my DH's work BL competition tonight.  I am very excited to get this going!



thats so exciting vija and I think you are a shoe in to win since you have us to cheer you on.



smile4stamps said:


> I have a question for everyone.  And I realize everyone functions different but looking for a general idea.  How many hours before bedtime do you stop drinking your water?  I've been doing really good in drinking all my water but its really interrupting my sleep!  Yesterday I woke up 4 times to visit the restroom!
> 
> Thanks!  (Sorry if thats TMI!)



I had the same problem last week.  I try to drink all of my water by the end of dinner and then only 1 glass the rest of the night.  that seems to work.


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

CONGRATS TO TEAM MICKEY AND ALL THE LOSERS AND MAINTAINERS AND EVEN ANYONE WHO STAYED THE SAME OR GAINED.  WE ALL CAME HERE ON A MISSION TO BE HEALTHY AND WHETHER THE SCALE WENT DOWN OR UP WE STILL ARE MAKING BETTER CHOICES AND BEING NICER TO OUR BODIES. SO WE ARE ALL WINNERS IN THE END.

Our Big winners still deserve a special shout out though.

CONGRATULATIONS TO THE TOP 13 AND ESPECIALLY TO TARYN!


Sorry I was MIA today.  It was a completely nutty day, I barely had a moment to breathe.  We are currently getting snow.  We are in the 4-6 inch area but if the wind blows we could get 6-12.  I have a meeting in the morning at 745.  It is mandatory that we get there.  I am not looking forward to driving there.  I have no idea where my kids are going tomorrow.  There are a bunch of variables depending on that.  I hate not having a plan.  It gives me anxiety.

I did good today.  We had a drug rep lunch (free lunch provided).  Pizza, salad, and garlic rolls.  I had a small piece of pizza, 1 roll, and mostly salad.  I felt it was a win for me. Dinner was turkey sausage with onions and peppers.

I will brb with the QOTD for tomorrow since it may be later until I get on again.


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

*1/12/11 Wednesday QOTD

This snowy weather stinks!
Where is your next vacation planned and what are you looking forward to the most. *


I am heading to sunny florida (hopefully/wishful thinking) on feb 24 for 5 days.  I am running the princess half marathon.  I am going with my mom and aunt and unfortunatly leaving behind my dh and kids.  Im feeling a little guilty about that lately.  I am looking forward to letting something be about me and what I can do again.  My kids are my world and I love them dearly but once I had them I forgot about myself.  I feel like the old me is coming to life again and I am proud to celebrate that.  I think thats what this trip will be all about.  I am also looking forward to everything disney of course.  Especially my celebration dinner after the race at Ohana's.


----------



## my3princes

mommyof2Pirates said:


> *1/12/11 Wednesday QOTD
> 
> This snowy weather stinks!
> Where is your next vacation planned and what are you looking forward to the most. *
> 
> .



Great Question and I really wish I had an answer.  We were hoping to fit in a WDW trip before our AP's expire, but with the kids advanced classes we can't pull them from school.  We would go  during April vacation, but the airfare would be over $3000 for the 5 of us   Nick has drivers ed the first 5 weeks of summer vacation and the AP's expire before he finishes.  It looks like weekend camping trips for us.  We did buy a new camper at the end of last summer so we are looking forward to using it.

As far as big trips go, we are planning a Hawaiian vacation for the summer of 2012.  We will do a 7 day interisland cruise, stay at the new Disney resort, hit DL either on the way out or on the way back   I can't wait.


----------



## Mrs D

Just wanted to post a new recipe I made tonight. It's Eggplant Parmesan from SkinnyTaste.com.

I do not eat eggplant on any kind of regular basis; I have made breaded, fried eggplant before and liked that well enough. Let me tell ya - the ENTIRE family eat this up! My DS5 told DH is was just like pizza but better and even DD3 (nicknames Hunger Strike) ate her serving of a single eggplant slice. This was delicious and very easy. It took a little time to do everything (I also made the sauce form scratch as called for in the recipe) but not difficult at all.

One added benefit is no meat. I am (sort of) reading the book Food Matters by Marc Bittman and it is helping make me more conscious about the amount of veggies/fruit we are eating.

I had a nice strength training/core work out tonight. Week 2 of half training is going well!

Have sweet dreams everyone!


----------



## tmfranlk

mommyof2Pirates said:


> *1/12/11 Wednesday QOTD
> 
> This snowy weather stinks!
> Where is your next vacation planned and what are you looking forward to the most. *



Unfortunately, the next real vacation is Thanksgiving when we head (_know on wood_ back to the World! Between now and then it will be trying to get moved, replace the now defunct car and save for the trip.


----------



## Stinasmom

mommyof2Pirates said:


> *1/12/11 Wednesday QOTD
> 
> This snowy weather stinks!
> Where is your next vacation planned and what are you looking forward to the most. *



Oh, and am I looking forward to this:

Disney Magic 7 night eastern March 12-19! Followed by a week at the Orange Lake Resort, West Village, Kissimmee. We are going to Discovery Cove, Sea World, and Universal Studios/IOA.  

It's my major motivation to finally takeoff the extra weight, fit nicely into summer clothes and swim suits!  

Currently snowing here! 

Marcy


----------



## Merryweather27

Congrats to Taryn on being our week's biggest loser, and to Brad for his great day at work!  Hope things continue to go well with his crazy work situation.



my3princes said:


> We got Nick's MRI results today.



Glad to hear it isn't anything too serious - that must be a relief!




Sugarglider said:


> Ummm - I'm gonna take this opportunity to say more about these Aussie floods. Apparently today it has all continued and became our biggest flood disaster ever.



I saw some footage of this on the news - WOW that is scary.  We've had some pretty epic floods in the midwestern US where I live, but I don't think I've ever seen flooding with such strong current as to form whitewater, until seeing some of the photos and video from these floods.  Glad to hear you are fairly well out of harm's way.



PrinceCharmingsMom said:


> Hello Team mates!


Hi!    Welcome!



my3princes said:


> we are planning a Hawaiian vacation for the summer of 2012.  We will do a 7 day interisland cruise, stay at the new Disney resort, hit DL either on the way out or on the way back   I can't wait.



Oooh, that sounds like a fantastic trip!  Hawaii is on my list of "one of these days I'll get there" places.



mommyof2Pirates said:


> 1-11-11 Tuesday QOTD
> 
> Here is a simple question.  We are all from such different parts of the country/world.  Tell me what is the current price of gas where you live?



In the Midwest, we are usually a little lower than the rest of the country.  It's $2.93 here in STL right now.




mommyof2Pirates said:


> *1/12/11 Wednesday QOTD
> 
> This snowy weather stinks!
> Where is your next vacation planned and what are you looking forward to the most. *



Well, right now DH's employment situation is very iffy.  They cut a bunch of full-time staff, including him, back to contract, which means they work only as needed and get no benefits.  He is trying to look for a better job elsewhere.  (He's not really putting much effort into it IMO, but that's a story for a whole other time...).  So, right now, that means we have no vacations planned until he is on full-time somewhere and is past whatever initial orientation period they have where you can't take paid time off.

Once all that happens, we will probably be on a Bahamian Disney cruise.  That was our original plan for this year which got scrapped.  Or if it's been long enough that we really start missing WDW, we'll head back there and push the cruise to the following year.  We still have yet to see Harry Potter at Universal, which DH is really excited about.  The last day of our 2010 trip was the big opening day for it, and we tried to go, but IOA's crowd managment is TERRIBLE and we ended up waiting several hours in a line just to get into the Potter area of the park, but before we even got to the Jurassic Park area, the line dispersed into non-existence.  At that point we just gave up and got a refund.

Wherever we end up on our next vacation, I am looking forward to just taking some time to RELAX and take in the sights.


----------



## Merryweather27

I had a pretty good day today - a little over my calories but not too shabby, and yesterday I was way under because I was too busy at work to eat lunch, and then I passed out on the couch after dinner.  So it all evens out, I guess.

Is anyone else finding that "bad" stuff doesn't really taste as good as you remember?  I had some refrigerated cinnamon rolls that were about to expire, so I went ahead and baked them, figuring that half a roll could fit into my plan pretty easily.  I dunno, maybe it's because they were close to their date, but mine tasted just kinda meh, and I usually LOVE those things.

Went for another walk in the snow today!  Parts of it were literally *through* the snow - our campus cleared some sidewalks but not all of them, apparently.  Let me tell you, trudging through several inches will definitely get your heart rate up!  

Have a good night everyone!


----------



## Sugarglider

QOTD: Next vacation: sigh ..... there isn't gonna be one for a while just bought a new car last weekend  but that means NO CASH 
BUT I don't have any kids and so it doesn't take long to save the money. So I've promised my niece that I will take her to WDW when she finishes school in 2 years time  (if she doesn't want to backpack Europe with her friends!) 

THANK YOU to everyone who has wished me safe from the floods I am miles away from the floods and safe. Please keep your prayers for the hundreds of thousands of people, businesses and wildlife affected and suffering.


----------



## tigger813

Let it Snow Let It Snow Let it Snow! Man, its coming down really hard here. Already had at least 6 inches and this is just he beginning of the storm!

Izzie is sound asleep on my lap so typing is difficult! She started coughing at 4:30 and Dh gave her some meds which weren't helping so I got her up to lay on top of me. She was out in about 10 minutes.

Watching the news and catching up on stuff!

Will exercise later, I promise but I will also be shoveling a lot later!

TTFN..Izzie is snoring softly on my lap!


----------



## KristiMc

Good morning,

Got more snow last night.  We have still not received the snowblower parts in the mail to fix it so it looks like I will be shoveling again.

QOTD:  Perfect day for this question.  We leave in *72* days for a Eastern Caribbean cruise on the Disney Magic 3/26-4/2.  I am so ready to have some warm weather.


----------



## flipflopmom

lisah0711 said:


> Thanks for updating early 'cause I was watching for the update!    I'll still keep sending those prayers and  cause it never hurts to have extra!


Thank you!!!!!!



Rose&Mike said:


> I got up and ran 4 miles this morning. We are getting snow, probably about 4 inches today. I am not a huge fan of driving in snow.


Be careful!!  Please!  Glad you got your run in!



Mrs D said:


> First want to say I'm so excited my Mom, fly4free2, has joined the challenge! I'm concurrently doing a 10 pound in 10 weeks challenge with my SIL who is a personal trainer. It's with her clients (I'm not one but do get to pick her brain) and set up similar to our weigh ins. So, I weigh in for hers tomorrow and the BL on Fri. I'm really excited to weigh in! Never thought I'd see the day I'd say that.  Anyhow, I had a super yummy breakfast this morning and wanted to share. So glad to hear this Tayrn - keep it up!


That Egg mug "kinda" sounds good.  Let me explain, before I offend.  I have issues with foods being "mixed" together, typically don't like the mix of soft/chunky unless the soft is cheese.  Not a huge omelet person because of this, but the veggies sound DELICIOUS!!!!!!!!  Welcome to your mom!  How wonderful that you can support each other this way!  and Thanks!



tigger813 said:


> I made myself a list of things I need to get done today and have started taking things off the list. I actually cleaned out the hall closet last night.  We're having 2 families over on Sunday so I figured that's a good party food and no one coming is allergic to peanuts so I can make that without a problem. Just made my Greek yorut strawberry smoothie. I VOW to be GOOD today!  We're expecting anywhere from 10-18" tomorrow with blizzard like conditions. Izzie seems better today but not allowed to send her to school due to the fever.


YAY for getting things done!  Hope Izzie continues to improve!  You  have some serious willpower, if I made that mix now, there would be nothing left when the guests came Sunday!    I'm a sucker for salt!  I tried the greek yogurt once, and it wasn't what I was expecting.  I'm trying to work up the nerve to try it again.  That's a bunch of snow!!!!



WeLoveLilo05 said:


> Flipflopmom,Happy to hear your hubby had a great day at work, thats such good news!


Thanks!  I hate the one day at at time part of it, but one good day is better than one bad!



Disneywedding2010 said:


> Its a freezing 6 degrees here in Dallas. Can we say BRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR. I normally would still be in my nice warm bed but I have a personal training session at 11am. I told Alan (my fiance) "I'm not driving in this crap. You can drive"  He said, "That's fine I don't want you getting in an accident and screwing up your car." Then I'm coming home and working on homework for the week. What's everyone's goals for the week?


So glad DF is taking care of you!  Hope your training session went well, and you got lots of homework done!  My goals: get this house cleaned, enjoy DD2's birthday, and beat this pms monster!



tmfranlk said:


> NSV: I haven't eaten hardly any of the candy that was in my Christmas stocking! Okay, except for the Ande's Mints, but those are small and it lasted over a week - a record!   Does anyone else's gas rise and jump in a set pattern? Things are inching along here. I'm doing pretty well at my 3-meals a day goal so that's good. Instead I opted for the shower I hadn't gotten yet that day and had a bowl of cereal when I got him. Not as healthy a dinner, but better than it could have been. Today we've got a snow day which will make my really crazy day a lot slower. Taryn - Glad DH's day yesterday was a good one! I pray the successes continue one day at a time. Yay for his team having his back!


Thanks for the support!  Good choice on the cereal, a lot better than what you could have done!  I hate it when I think I have everything for a meal, but don't. Sorry they didn't let you know about the cancellation, that stinks!!!  Hope you enjoyed your day!



Disneywedding2010 said:


> 2 perecent  (my mom is convinced I was a mouse in a past life because I still at 27 years old love cheese)


Have you tried taking it down to skim milk?  We made the switch when I was in high school, and 2% tastes like cream to me now.  That will save you some fat and calories.  I love cheese, too!!!!!



tmfranlk said:


> I *love* cheese. That, pasta and chocolate are my must have in any diet. That's why portion control and moderation work best for me. There's no giving them up.


I am the same way.  I'ce learned that I can have those things, but have to give up the calories/portions in other areas.  Atkins worked for me once upon a lifetime to get weight off, but I put it right back on when I went off!  



Holly324 said:


> I love the carbonation in soda, and I only drink diet.  My plan is to still have my cup of coffee in the morning for my daily dose of caffeine, and occasionally have a sparkling water here or there to get the carbonation occasionally.


Do you like unsweetened tea?  That really helps me with a caffeine need later in the day without the added artificial sweetener....Proud of you for making this change, you can do it!



PrinceCharmingsMom said:


> My name is Angela and I live in Sunny Florida about 45 minutes from the mouse. I have been on a weight loss journey for a couple years now. I had Gastric Bypass Roux en Y in 2006 and then followed that by getting pregnant 8 weeks after surgery. I have 45-50 pounds to get to my goal weight so I can have my skin removal surgery and after we went to Magic Kingdom on Sunday I was so inpspired by the marathon runners I decided to get on track and get it off so I can run the Princess half next year.


What a cool story!  I love that you have a great perspective on the child!  I had a similar sort of story with my DD2, we had to go the infertility treatments route to get DD1, told we'd never get pregnant without it.  When she was 6, I lost about 50 pounds on Atkins, and SURPRISE got pregnant a year later!  She'll be 4 tomorrow, and I'm VERY proud to say that I weigh less now than I did when I graduated high school!  Welcome and I'm sure you'll make great friends here, this is where my besties are!



tigger813 said:


> MAINTAINERS:
> (staying within 2 lbs of their maintain weight is successfully maintaining!)
> # of Maintainers Reporting In & Successfully Maintaining:  2
> (congrats Rose & Mike and Redwalker!!!!)
> *Biggest Loser 11 Spring Challenge Week 1 Team Mickey!*
> This weeks group loss is 150.6lbs.
> *The WISH Biggest Loser 11 Spring Challenge Week 1 Mickey Superstars!!*
> #13- 2.15% - Belle1109
> #12- 2.21% disney_mommy
> #11- 2.33% - pjstevens
> #10- 2.4% - newmouse2008
> #9- 2.69% - KitchenSinkGuy
> #8- 2.9% - HappyMatt
> #7- 3.01% - Stinasmom
> #6- 3.13% - Mrs. D
> #5- 3.19% - Jaelynnandmom
> #4- 3.23% - GoodMorningDewDrop -
> #3- 3.24% KristiMc
> #2- 3.75% - aamomma -
> and now
> The WISH Biggest Loser 11 Spring Challenge
> Week 1 Team Mickey Biggest Loser is:
> #1- 3.88% Flipflopmom




GREAT JOB ROSE AND REDWALKER!!!  SUCCESSFULLY MAINTAINING IS NO SMALL FEAT!!!  hoping I can join you soon......

GREAT JOB TEAM MICKEY!  150 pounds??  THAT'S AMAZING!!!!!!!!!!!  Wonder what we'll get to by the end of the challenge?????


tigger813 said:


> *NOW FOR THOSE OF US WHO SET A GOAL FOR THE CHALLENGE!*
> We have done 1 out of 20 weeks, so the challenge is 5% complete.


Lots of numbers above 5% - we're gonna meet our goals!!!!!!  If you didn't have the best week, you've got 19 more weeks, well, 18 and a few days.  YOU CAN DO IT!!!  THANK YOU TRACEY FOR BEING OUR WEIGHT KEEPER!  HUGE JOB!!!  REALLY APPRECIATE IT!


tigger813 said:


> Time to try and take a little nap! Headache again and I don't know why! I've eaten enough protein! Hoping to get in my 2nd EA workout later and I plan on doing the elliptical during the first hour of BL tonight!


Tracey, I often get headaches right before a storm, something to do with barometric pressure ( and often related to my K students reaction to the barometric pressure).  Are you drinking your water???????????  Doing all those numbers would give me a killer headache.  THANK YOU!



Good Morning Dewdrop said:


> Wow congrats Flipflopmom!  Is it Taryn?  I get consfused sometimes and generally end up just thinking of people by their screen names.  In any case GREAT job being our BL for this week!!  Keep up the great work!


Thanks!  And yep, you got it!



pjlla said:


> Yeah Taryn!!  Well... as I said, just popping over to say HI to my Team Mickey friends!  I miss you all like crazy!  It just isn't the same without all of us together.  But the threads have been moving like crazy, so I think it is best we are split up for now.


Can you imagine have 10 pages to read every day???????  I know it's for the best, but I miss you guys too! Thanks!



KristiMc said:


> Way to go Taryn!!  Good job Team Mickey!!


GO US!!!!



Mrs D said:


> Wow! Grats Taryn! And all others on the top 10 list! Seeing my name up there is VERY motivational! I never knew I was so competitive !


You had a GREAT week, and are killing your goal!!



keenercam said:


> "We all get the scale results we deserve -- sometimes, it just takes longer."  Congratulations to all our biggest losers, and if I may, a special shout-out to my friend Patty (pjstevens) who did fantastic during her first week of WW On-Line and who is also now officially a Disneyworld Marathon finisher!!!!!  As for me, I did so much better during my 4 days in Disney than I have ever done before.


GREAT JOB CAM!! GREAT choices at WDW!! GLad you had a good time, and made it home safely!  And congrats to Patty!!!!



HappyMatt said:


> I think that it is funny that I was #8 on Team Mickey and my wife, TimonTracy, was #8 on Team Donald.  The competition continues . . .


WOAH!!!!  What motivation!!!!



smile4stamps said:


> My hubby and MIL are there for the week.  On the way I got pulled over for speeding (Oops!) luckily I got a fix it ticket for not having my registration in the car and not a ticket for the speeding!


 Glad you got a happy officer!



BELLE1109 said:


> I actually teared up when I saw I was on the list:
> Way to go Taryn!!!


That's so sweet - you deserved it!  Great week!!!  



PRINCESS VIJA said:


> I go weigh in for my DH's work BL competition tonight.  I am very excited to get this going!


You are going to rock!  Bet your name is up there next week!!!



smile4stamps said:


> I have a question for everyone.  And I realize everyone functions different but looking for a general idea.  How many hours before bedtime do you stop drinking your water?  I've been doing really good in drinking all my water but its really interrupting my sleep!


Well, I try to have it all in by 6:30 or 7, but do occasionally drink a glass or two afterwards.  Just make sure I go before bed, and have to as soon as I get up, but granted, I go to bed at 11 and get up at 4, so not a lot of time in there to sleep, I think my body just supresses it!



cclovesdis said:


> I only have a few minutes and I promised I'd post the HH results, so that is what I'm going to do.


Thanks CC!!!!!  I appreciate it!



cclovesdis said:


> 29 on Team Mickey and 34 on Team Donald
> *Congratulations to EVERYONE who earned a 6/6 for at least 1 Healthy Habit!* They are:
> Team Mickey
> bethbuchball
> DavidandDenise
> flipflopmom
> girlrea
> janmadre
> jenjolt
> keenercam
> kinntj
> kitchensinkguy
> KristiMc
> KSH
> mommyof2pirates
> my3princes
> PRINCESS VIJA
> ReAnSt
> WDWangela
> yanni2
> *Congratulations to EVERYONE with a total of 18/18 points for Week 1!*
> Team Mickey
> flipflopmom
> jenjolt
> keenercam
> KSH


THANKS FOR DOING THE HH, CC!!! WE REALLY APPRECIATE IT!!!!Great job, BUT DID YOU SEE THAT?????  WE GOT BEAT!!! No slacking this week.  If you drink all your water 1 day, eat all your veggies one day, track one day SEND IT IN!!  WE GOTTA TAKE IT NEXT WEEK!!!!



Rose&Mike said:


> Just a fly-by post today. I had to add some more folks to the challenge and answer some pm's and I am pooped! Hope everyone has a great evening. Be careful if you are getting snow!:


THANKS FOR ALL YOU DO TO MAKE THIS WORK ROSE!  WE REALLY APPRECIATE IT!!!!!



jenjolt said:


> Congrats to all of the Losers!! WOOT WOOT Go TEAM MICKEY GO!!!YAY Taryn!!! WOOT WOOT!!!


Thank you!



The Mystery Machine said:


> QOTD? Gas here is 2.87 and congrats to TARYN!!! You go girl!


THANK YOU!!  We're pretty comparable right now in gas prices.  Kinda worried after I heard the predictions of $5 a gallon, nice to see that outside of our Aussie friend, no one's there yet!



tigger813 said:


> SNOW DAY here tomorrow so I should get in some good exercising doing Just Dance 1 and 2 with the kids. I'll probably wake up early as the plows always wake me up.


STAY SAFE!!! Glad Brian's working from home. Hope you don't loose power!  How do you like JD2?  I suggested it for Sophie's bday from Nana, she loves JD1 and I'm done hearing Wanna Be!  



mommyof2Pirates said:


> My bday is Jan 18th.  and I hope your right because I still was the same on the scale today.  I hope the whoosh comes soon.  Im frustrated. I think more now than ever because I feel like Im on a deadline.  I really really really want to be at a lower weight for the princess.


Ok Lindsay.  I understand the frustration.  I promise.  You will have a whoosh, drink extra water to help with that and watch your salt.  Something else you need to get in your head with this deadline of yours for the princess is that THIS IS POSSIBLY GOING TO HAPPEN EVERY WEEK AFTER LONG RUNS!  Okay?  It did to me.  I'd weigh in on Fridays, long run on Saturdays, and not get the whoosh until just before Friday's weigh in, only to do it all over again!  I tried Midol, reading about diuretic foods, soaking in salt,  etc.  It was hard, because I could never tell how I was doing during the week.   No matter what the scale is saying, you know you are on eating OP, exercising, etc. and getting healthier.  The weight is coming off, whether or not you see it right now!  I love you, hang in there!!!!!



mommyof2Pirates said:


> We are currently getting snow.  We are in the 4-6 inch area but if the wind blows we could get 6-12.  I have a meeting in the morning at 745.  It is mandatory that we get there.  I am not looking forward to driving there.


BE CAREFUL THIS MORNING!  PLEASE BREATHE!!!!!!!!!!!!  Hope it's calmer today!



mommyof2Pirates said:


> I am heading to sunny florida (hopefully/wishful thinking) on feb 24 for 5 days.  I am running the princess half marathon.


Hopefully for the sunny part or for the going part?  You are going to be SOOOO proud of yourself when you are done, and I am going to be virtually cheering you on ALL DAY FROM HERE!  5 days!  That rocks!

Right now, we have our trip to WDW planned for July 2-9 at BLT.  A laid back 4th trip, I've always wanted to see the fireworks on the 4th.  Maybe be skipping some parks due to the crowds, Epcot on the 4th, MK fireworks on the 3rd from BLT.  Lots of MK mornings, and an AK morning thrown in, too.THAT IS, IF DH can hold on to his job and we don't have to sell our DVC....




my3princes said:


> Great Question and I really wish I had an answer.  We were hoping to fit in a WDW trip before our AP's expire, but with the kids advanced classes we can't pull them from school.  We would go  during April vacation, but the airfare would be over $3000 for the 5 of us


That Hawaii trip sounds amazing!  We've never flown, due to the airfare!  If I had known we'd be out most of this week, I'd have taken my kids out of here Sunday and gone down for the week for Sophie's bday.  LOL.  Maybe it might work out for you to go before they expire.  DH wants a camper, you guys will have lots of fun with that this summer!



Mrs D said:


> I do not eat eggplant on any kind of regular basis; I have made breaded, fried eggplant before and liked that well enough. Let me tell ya - the ENTIRE family eat this up! I had a nice strength training/core work out tonight. Week 2 of half training is going well!


Sounds like something I might have to try.  I've never cooked eggplant!  Great job with your training!



tmfranlk said:


> Unfortunately, the next real vacation is Thanksgiving when we head (_know on wood_ back to the World! Between now and then it will be trying to get moved, replace the now defunct car and save for the trip.


It sounds like forever, I know, but you just have longer to look forward to it and plan!!!!! 



Stinasmom said:


> Disney Magic 7 night eastern March 12-19! Followed by a week at the Orange Lake Resort, West Village, Kissimmee. We are going to Discovery Cove, Sea World, and Universal Studios/IOA.


Sounds great Marcy.  Although a bit sacreligious to post on Dis about a trip to the area w/o WDW thrown in.   I want to do a DCL trip eventually!



Merryweather27 said:


> Congrats to Taryn on being our week's biggest loser, and to Brad for his great day at work!  Hope things continue to go well with his crazy work situation.Well, right now DH's employment situation is very iffy.  They cut a bunch of full-time staff, including him, back to contract, which means they work only as needed and get no benefits.  He is trying to look for a better job elsewhere.  (He's not really putting much effort into it IMO, but that's a story for a whole other time...).  So, right now, that means we have no vacations planned until he is on full-time somewhere and is past whatever initial orientation period they have where you can't take paid time off.


That's tough!!!!!! I know, trust me! Thanks for the encouragement!  



Merryweather27 said:


> Is anyone else finding that "bad" stuff doesn't really taste as good as you remember?


Yes ma'am, for the most part!!!!!!!!!!!!



Sugarglider said:


> QOTD: Next vacation: sigh ..... there isn't gonna be one for a while just bought a new car last weekend  but that means NO CASH BUT I don't have any kids and so it doesn't take long to save the money. So I've promised my niece that I will take her to WDW when she finishes school in 2 years time  (if she doesn't want to backpack Europe with her friends!) . Please keep your prayers for the hundreds of thousands of people, businesses and wildlife affected and suffering:


YAY FOR THE NEW CAR!!!!!  How sweet of you to plan a trip for your neice!  I am continually praying for the people and animals suffering and affected!


----------



## BELLE1109

QOTD- next vacation

DH and I are going to Punta Cana for our anniversary and Valentine's Day! We leave in 31 days!!!
We've never been to the Dominican so I am excited to see something different


----------



## flipflopmom

*OKAY PEOPLE, ALREADY NOTICING A FALLOUT IN POSTING.  GET YOUR BEHINDS IN GEAR AND DON'T GIVE UP!  ONLY 7 DAYS???  C'MON.  THIS IS A JOURNEY, NOT A RACE, BUT A LIFETIME OF GOOD CHOICES.  DON'T LET 1 WEEK GET YOU DOWN!*
Jeanette - where are you? How are the wedding plans?

We had a really relaxing day yesterday, which means not much exercise or anything getting accomplished.

The girls spent the day planning "family fun night".  It included Rock band, Guitar Hero, Disney Think fast on wii, a talent show, charades, and headbandz.  Fun times, especially when we did our family talent acts - hoedown throwdown, cupid shuffle, cha cha slide!  The girls were not impressed with mine and Dh's act - a dance to "You look Wonderful Tonight"  

Fighting the pms beast that wants chocolate, sleep, and lounging!  Made brownies last night.

Hoping to actually get some cleaning done.  We're mostly done with snow here, just some snow showers and flurries today.  Hope we get enough to keep us out one more day, because tomorrow is Sophie's birthday and I would love to spend it at home with her!

Dh made it to work okay, day 2 of 90 days.  Stress has returned, and I am praying it goes well today.  Gonna be a loooonnnggg 3 months!

Have a great day!  
Taryn


----------



## aamomma

I was out kinda late last night - so I didn't get the weigh in results right away.  My family was astounded that I made the top 10!!!  I got high 5's!  That was awesome!!!!  It's harder for me to stay OP during a blizzard - I think I'm part squirrel and need to store up food or something - but so far I have done it.  Your encouragement and making me feel accountable is really helping make this much easier than it has ever seemed before.  So thanks to all of you.  I don't post a lot - but I read your posts, recipes, inspirations, and helpful hints.  Have a great day all!


----------



## lisah0711

*Congratulations to all the TEAM MICKEY HH winners*!  



keenercam said:


> and a vanilla cupcake with buttercream icing yesterday.   I deliberately declined all other treats so that I could save myself for those two things I really wanted.



Cam!  So glad that you had a great trip!    Can you tell me where you got your delicious cupcake?  I'm thinking that sounds pretty darn tasty after a race next month!    Sorry, guys, but you do have to plan for treats!  



flipflopmom said:


> *OKAY PEOPLE, ALREADY NOTICING A FALLOUT IN POSTING.  GET YOUR BEHINDS IN GEAR AND DON'T GIVE UP!  ONLY 7 DAYS???  C'MON.  THIS IS A JOURNEY, NOT A RACE, BUT A LIFETIME OF GOOD CHOICES.  DON'T LET 1 WEEK GET YOU DOWN!*



And a *BIG* congratulations to you, Taryn, for being the biggest loser this week!   

Listen to Taryn -- this is only the beginning.  Not the beginning of the end!


----------



## HappyMatt

*1/12/11 Wednesday QOTD

This snowy weather stinks!
Where is your next vacation planned and what are you looking forward to the most. *

My next vacation is coming up soon!!! The beginning of February!!!  We are going down to Disney World for a few days and then a three night cruise on the new Dream!!!  I apologize for all of the "!!!," but I am so excited!!!  I can't wait to check out the new ship.


----------



## tigger813

If you want to be included on the percentage of weight lost to goal list, you must send me a goal weight! I don't list everyone's percentage, only those who sent me a goal weight!

Just had a HUGE breakfast of pancakes, hash browns and sausage. I will be good the rest of the day and get in my exercise. It's fun having everyone home. We're watching all 4 Lilo and Stitch movies today per Ashleigh's request. I decided to make us all a brunch style breakfast! 

Still got pancakes? Anyone want some?

Had over a foot of snow and it's still coming down like crazy!!!!! My ruler on the deck has disappeared! I really need a yard stick!!!!

TTFN


----------



## Rose&Mike

I wanted to take a minute to thank CC and Connie, and especially Tracey for all of their hard work on the spring challenge. We have a HUGE amount of active participants this spring, and as you can imagine, it is a lot of work to keep track of everything. 

This is Tracey's first challenge as weight keeper and she is doing a fabulous job. Please if you have any questions or you think data is missing, let us know. 

*To make things as easy as possible for folks managing the challenge, please always remember to include your team name when sending a pm. 

Remember that for weight you simply have to pm your current weight and your team name. 

For WIN, your total inches and team name.  

For HH your total points, and a breakdown for each challenge (ex: total 12/21, exercise 7/7, water 5/7) along with your team name.*

Thank you again to Tracey, CC and Connie and thank you to all of our participants. We have a fabulous group and I think there are going to be lots of 'Losers" this Spring!!!


----------



## keenercam

lisah0711 said:


> Cam!  So glad that you had a great trip!    Can you tell me where you got your delicious cupcake?  I'm thinking that sounds pretty darn tasty after a race next month!    Sorry, guys, but you do have to plan for treats!



Hi, sweetie!  I got mine at Beach Club in the refrigerated section of the store.  I think they probably sell them at most of the resorts now.  It looked like a "celebration" cupcake with bright pastel mickey confetti candy on top and 2 candy pieces that look like those elongated Mickey balloons. It was delicious!

Okay, getting hammered at work today but wanted to share happy news, though some of my friends here know it from Facebook.  On Saturday, our family will grow by one (temporarily) as we become the host family for a young man who is doing his senior year at my son's high school.  He is from Haiti and on this, the anniversary, of the earthquake, he and his family and friends are particularly in my prayers.  We are very excited that he will become part of our family and I am hoping that I will be planning many healthy family meals for us to share while he is here (Howard and Andrew usually eat whatever they want and when I get home from work or the gym much later, I make something on-plan for me).  I am hoping I can find a happy medium for staying on plan and having great, teenage-boy-friendly meals.  LOL! WISH me luck!


----------



## tigger813

Welcome to your new "family" member!!!!

QOTD: Well, our next Disney vacation is planned for PCC 3.0 in June 2012. We're planning on spending 2 days at Universal and a few days at Disney as well. We have friends going with us so it's going to be AWESOME! Plus going with a bunch of our Disboards friends we've made over the last 2 years! We'll be figuring out our schedule as it gets closer and when we have time to sit and chat with our friends. 

DH and I are hoping to take a 3-4 day trip down for F&W this year. I would love to go when the W&D half takes place but we'll have to see. Some of our friends are going down at that time so it would be great to be there then!

We are going on a "Dis" trip to Coco Key next month in Fitchburg, MA. Not sure how many of us are going but it's going to be fun. Two days of water fun in the dead of winter!

Approaching 14 inches quickly here! I had to put out our Toy Story ruler on top of the other one that I had to search for as it was completely buried. Coming down really heavily right now and blowing. Some parts of MA have had thunder and lightning! That would be cool! Haven't had that in years.

Just started the original Lilo and Stitch movie. Izzie doesn't have much of an appetite. She ate a hash brown. She keeps taking photos of us on her DSi. She's happy so I guess that's good! Somebody at dancing said they can't even imagine her in a bad mood. Oh believe me she has them but most of the time she's bubbly and goofy!

I think I'll get in one of my 3 workouts after this movie. Gonna have a Greek yogurt smoothie for lunch and something light for supper! I'm struggling to reach a loss for the week! Gotta push that water today!

TTFN


----------



## mikamah

Hello Team MIckey!!  Just wanted to congratulate all you big losers this week, and epsecially Taryn the biggest loser!!

  What a great group we have going for this challenge!!

You've had some fun qotds, so I may be stealing some for team Donald when I coach. 

Taryn- glad dh had a great day at work, and his team is on board to work hard and beat this deadline.  

Happy losing, Micksters!!!!


----------



## Rose&Mike

Mrs D said:


> Anyhow, I had a super yummy breakfast this morning and wanted to share. I recently signed up for Hungry Girl newsletters and discovered her Egg Mug! They are so easy and so good. I made DH & I one this morning. I just use whatever veggies I have on hand. So this morning it was: Green pepper, baby Portabella mushrooms, spinach and green onion with Boar's Head ham (I only eat Boar's Head lunch meat now - it's delicious, no fillers, nitrates, other junk and the lowest WW point lunch meat I have found) and just a little Reduced Fat shredded cheddar with Egg Beaters. It was wonderful and only *3* WW points plus! It beats a bowl of Special K and milk both in points, taste and satisfaction. With only a little more effort.


That sounds great! I love eggs!

Just a reminder that we have a recipe thread on the Eating Healthy section at the top of the wish boards. (Though it is perfectly ok to share recipes on the team threads as well. I just sometimes forget about the recipe thread.) If anyone has a recipe they really love and has the time, please feel free to post it to the recipe thread.



Holly324 said:


> Okay, Disneywedding2010, you have inspired me to try to give up soda!!  I love the carbonation in soda, and I only drink diet.  But after hearing so much about how even diet soda can mess with your diet, I thought I would give it a shot.  I am so impressed that you have made it as far as you have, so I thought maybe I could try.  My plan is to still have my cup of coffee in the morning for my daily dose of caffeine, and occasionally have a sparkling water here or there to get the carbonation occasionally.  Lots of lemonade and fruit punch - the 5 calorie variety!    Can't wait to try!  Thanks for the inspiration!


I gave up diet soda last December and it was the best thing for my health! Good luck!!

*Welcome Angela!!!* I think a year is a great period of time to get ready for a half marathon! Have you looked at the C25k program?



pjlla said:


> Yeah Taryn!!  WTG!  I was just popping over to say hi to my Team Mickey friends and saw that you're the BL this week!!!
> 
> Well... as I said, just popping over to say HI to my Team Mickey friends!  I miss you all like crazy!  It just isn't the same without all of us together.  But the threads have been moving like crazy, so I think it is best we are split up for now.  Hopefully I'll have time soon to totally catch up over here!..............P


Missing you all too, P! I just can't find the time to keep up with both threads. Pop onto the maintainer thread when you get a minute and say hi!

*Cam*--sounds like a fabulous trip! Great job planning for those treats!



HappyMatt said:


> I think that it is funny that I was #8 on Team Mickey and my wife, TimonTracy, was #8 on Team Donald.  The competition continues . . .


Too funny!



smile4stamps said:


> I have a question for everyone.  And I realize everyone functions different but looking for a general idea.  How many hours before bedtime do you stop drinking your water?  I've been doing really good in drinking all my water but its really interrupting my sleep!  Yesterday I woke up 4 times to visit the restroom!
> 
> Thanks!  (Sorry if thats TMI!)


I usually stop around 7 and I go to bed between 10 and 11. Most nights I make it without a potty visit. 4 times is a lot!



mommyof2Pirates said:


> CONGRATS TO TEAM MICKEY AND ALL THE LOSERS AND MAINTAINERS .



Lindsay--thank you for saying this.



mommyof2Pirates said:


> *1/12/11 Wednesday QOTD
> 
> This snowy weather stinks!
> Where is your next vacation planned and what are you looking forward to the most. *
> 
> 
> I am heading to sunny florida (hopefully/wishful thinking) on feb 24 for 5 days.  I am running the princess half marathon.  I am going with my mom and aunt and unfortunatly leaving behind my dh and kids.  Im feeling a little guilty about that lately.  I am looking forward to letting something be about me and what I can do again.  My kids are my world and I love them dearly but once I had them I forgot about myself.  I feel like the old me is coming to life again and I am proud to celebrate that.  I think thats what this trip will be all about.  I am also looking forward to everything disney of course.  Especially my celebration dinner after the race at Ohana's.


Lindsay--don't feel guilty. It will be good for the boys to spend a weekend with your dh. I wish  Mike and Tom would have spent more time just the two of them. 

QOTD--my next trip is WDW and the Princess 1/2 in February with my DH, and my sister and her DH. I can't wait!!!! I love running at Disney!



my3princes said:


> Great Question and I really wish I had an answer.  We were hoping to fit in a WDW trip before our AP's expire, but with the kids advanced classes we can't pull them from school.  We would go  during April vacation, but the airfare would be over $3000 for the 5 of us   Nick has drivers ed the first 5 weeks of summer vacation and the AP's expire before he finishes.  It looks like weekend camping trips for us.  We did buy a new camper at the end of last summer so we are looking forward to using it.
> 
> As far as big trips go, we are planning a Hawaiian vacation for the summer of 2012.  We will do a 7 day interisland cruise, stay at the new Disney resort, hit DL either on the way out or on the way back   I can't wait.


That Hawaii trip sounds wonderful! I forgot to say earlier--glad the mri went well!



Mrs D said:


> I had a nice strength training/core work out tonight. Week 2 of half training is going well!
> 
> Have sweet dreams everyone!


Don't you love the results from strength and core? I now have a 2 pack.



Merryweather27 said:


> Is anyone else finding that "bad" stuff doesn't really taste as good as you remember?  I had some refrigerated cinnamon rolls that were about to expire, so I went ahead and baked them, figuring that half a roll could fit into my plan pretty easily.  I dunno, maybe it's because they were close to their date, but mine tasted just kinda meh, and I usually LOVE those things.
> 
> Have a good night everyone!


I definitely find that bad for me stuff often just tastes bad now. If only french fries tasted bad to me.....



KristiMc said:


> Good morning,
> 
> Got more snow last night.  We have still not received the snowblower parts in the mail to fix it so it looks like I will be shoveling again.
> 
> QOTD:  Perfect day for this question.  We leave in *72* days for a Eastern Caribbean cruise on the Disney Magic 3/26-4/2.  I am so ready to have some warm weather.


Be careful shoveling that snow!



flipflopmom said:


> GREAT JOB ROSE AND REDWALKER!!!  SUCCESSFULLY MAINTAINING IS NO SMALL FEAT!!!  hoping I can join you soon......
> 
> GREAT JOB TEAM MICKEY!  150 pounds??  THAT'S AMAZING!!!!!!!!!!!  Wonder what we'll get to by the end of the challenge?????
> 
> Lots of numbers above 5% - we're gonna meet our goals!!!!!!  If you didn't have the best week, you've got 19 more weeks, well, 18 and a few days.  YOU CAN DO IT!!!  THANK YOU TRACEY FOR BEING OUR WEIGHT KEEPER!  HUGE JOB!!!  REALLY APPRECIATE IT!


Thanks Taryn! Great words of wisdom. This is definitely a journey and not a race. 



flipflopmom said:


> *OKAY PEOPLE, ALREADY NOTICING A FALLOUT IN POSTING.  GET YOUR BEHINDS IN GEAR AND DON'T GIVE UP!  ONLY 7 DAYS???  C'MON.  THIS IS A JOURNEY, NOT A RACE, BUT A LIFETIME OF GOOD CHOICES.  DON'T LET 1 WEEK GET YOU DOWN!*
> Jeanette - where are you? How are the wedding plans?
> 
> 
> Have a great day!
> Taryn


More good advice! And I was wondering where Jeanette was, too?
I hope you all have great days today and that Brad has a good day at work!



HappyMatt said:


> *1/12/11 Wednesday QOTD
> 
> 
> My next vacation is coming up soon!!! The beginning of February!!!  We are going down to Disney World for a few days and then a three night cruise on the new Dream!!!  I apologize for all of the "!!!," but I am so excited!!!  I can't wait to check out the new ship.*


*
Very exciting!*


----------



## Rose&Mike

Well, I am having a very lazy day off and it is fabulous! I feel like I have been going full steam ahead since DS came home for Christmas on December 14. I have done nothing so far today and I am thoroughly enjoying it! I feel like I really needed a mental health day, because while it may just be SAD, I feel like I am fighting the depression demons this week and it's dragging me down a bit. At some point today, I will go to the Y for a workout, so that should help.

All you east coasters getting snow--be careful! Tracey--14 inches, goodness! But I must say, thunder snow is kind of cool. 

Have a great day!


----------



## WeLoveLilo05

Merryweather27 said:


> I had a pretty good day today - a little over my calories but not too shabby, and yesterday I was way under because I was too busy at work to eat lunch, and then I passed out on the couch after dinner.  So it all evens out, I guess.
> 
> *Is anyone else finding that "bad" stuff doesn't really taste as good as you remember?  I had some refrigerated cinnamon rolls that were about to expire, so I went ahead and baked them, figuring that half a roll could fit into my plan pretty easily.  I dunno, maybe it's because they were close to their date, but mine tasted just kinda meh, and I usually LOVE those things.*
> 
> Went for another walk in the snow today!  Parts of it were literally *through* the snow - our campus cleared some sidewalks but not all of them, apparently.  Let me tell you, trudging through several inches will definitely get your heart rate up!
> 
> Have a good night everyone!



I had them as part of my "last hoorah!" right before I started my diet and I thought the same thing, I was lik eh...shoulda ate some Ben n Jerry's instead lol.


----------



## WeLoveLilo05

Congrats to Taryn and all of our biggest losers and maintainers this week! Good Job Team Mickey!


----------



## WeLoveLilo05

Mommyof2pirates,
Yes you are not allowed to pump your own gas anywhere in Jersey really.  They usually shoo you back into your car. I have a mug that is a license plate and it says Jersey Girl on the plate and across the top it says "I don't pump my own gas" LoL

When we came back from FL we stopped to get gas once we hit Jersey at on of the service stations on the Turnpike.  There was MANY plates from out of state and some guy got out his car to pump gas and the attendant started screaming at him to get back into his car! But I also overheard the attendant saying to another attendant that someone just stole gas, and he didn't realize that they have surveillance cameras and they have the guy's plate # lol. Maybe that had something to do with the man screaming at the other guy.


----------



## my3princes

Good Morning.  We had about 7 inches of snow when I drove to work this morning.  I can only imagine how much we'll have when I drive home.  I won't be going to weight watcher's tonight as the roads are horrible.  I have a doctor's appointment tomorrow so I'm sure they will weigh me there and I weighed in at home and was down 3.4 lbs from last weeks weigh in 

The kids have a snow day.  It was funny to see our 8 year old get up and head to the tv to see if his school was listed.  We had received the phone call at 5:22 AM, but he didn't know that


----------



## WeLoveLilo05

I missed these:

1-9-11 Sunday QOTD

Which is your favorite Disney Park and why?
Probably Epcot, I love Soarin, Nemo, the countries, I could just walk around them all day and eat and drink lol.

1-10-11 Monday QOTD

Tell us one or more NSV (non scale victory) you have had since Jan 1st.

umm...I guess just eating better. I am more aware of the carbs, sugar, etc that I eat and I am just trying to eat better foods, junk in moderation and choosing "this instead of that".

This snowy weather stinks!
Where is your next vacation planned and what are you looking forward to the most?

Our next Disney vacation is Aug 19th-26th. We are going for our honeymoon, staying at Caribbean Beach.  I am looking forward to just sitting by that pool for a little bit (this weather is just killing me here) and hopefully a body that I could stand to look at in a swimsuit.
On the flip side of all that...lol, I am looking forward to our dining reservations. Why? Because all year long me and fiance NEVER go out to eat. DD has a peanut allergy so its hard to find a kitchen staff that I trust. We got a $50 GF for olive garden 3 years ago, we finally used it in October lol. We just got a $50 GF for Outback and scott won another for a local restaurant at his Christmas party...I have no idea when we will use them.


----------



## Holly324

Stinasmom said:


> Oh, and am I looking forward to this:
> 
> Disney Magic 7 night eastern March 12-19! Followed by a week at the Orange Lake Resort, West Village, Kissimmee. We are going to *Discovery Cove*, Sea World, and Universal Studios/IOA.
> 
> It's my major motivation to finally takeoff the extra weight, fit nicely into summer clothes and swim suits!
> 
> Currently snowing here!
> 
> Marcy



DH and I went there on our honeymoon almost 10 years ago....still one of the best trips I have ever taken!  It was a gift from my mother in law.  We spent all day there, swam with the dolphins, the manna rays, and even fed some fish.  It was AMAZING!!!!  I hope you have an incredible time!  



flipflopmom said:


> Do you like unsweetened tea?  That really helps me with a caffeine need later in the day without the added artificial sweetener....Proud of you for making this change, you can do it!



I have never been a fan of tea until recently.  I usually have the caffeine free variety before I go to bed at night.  I hadn't thought about using it to help with the afternoon slump, I may just have to try that!  Thanks!  

QOTD Wednesday - my next vacay:
DISNEY WORLD!!!!!!!  I am just a little excited!  We have been planning this trip for quite awhile now.  We are going the beginnng of may.  We are staying at Bay Lake Tower.  I cannot wait!!!  Last time I was in Disney, it was being built.  We stayed offsite, and I remeber thinking how cool it would be to stay there and only be a minute away from MK.  Now we will be there for 9 nights!!!  

So, I ate a little too much last night - my mom cooked dinner for our family - mac and cheese with hamburger, and it is totally a comfort food for me.  I made the decision today to be very strict with my points (still on the old plan...can't afford to join again, so I will have to stick to that for awhile  ).  So, here we go!

Day 2 with no soda down!!!  Can't believe how easy it has been so far!!!  Hopefully it continues this easy.  Thanks for all the inspiration guys!  

Congrats to all the BL's!  I hope to join you on that list sometime!


----------



## BELLE1109

14" and still going!! snow day for this girl.  It is such a welcomed change to not work in healthcare anymore and actually have days off due to weather

My walk is definitely out today unless I bring a avalanche tracking device and a shovel, so I'm going to try one of the workout sessions on demand.  Anyone have Fios recs?


----------



## tigger813

BELLE1109 said:


> 14" and still going!! snow day for this girl.  It is such a welcomed change to not work in healthcare anymore and actually have days off due to weather
> 
> My walk is definitely out today unless I bring a avalanche tracking device and a shovel, so I'm going to try one of the workout sessions on demand.  Anyone have Fios recs?



Where are you Belle? I probably already asked you that? We've got over 14 here and it's blowing like crazy and coming down pretty hard off and on!

I haven't checked the on demand workouts on FIOS recently? I liked Jillian's KettleBell workout and I have always liked her 30 Day Shred! Not sure if there's anything new.

Enjoying our day. Thinking about taking a nap but I should really try and clear a way onto the deck. I keep pushing the door open. It's not going to be fun later snowblowing and shoveling!

Here goes the wind again!

TTFN


----------



## BELLE1109

tigger813 said:


> Where are you Belle? I probably already asked you that? We've got over 14 here and it's blowing like crazy and coming down pretty hard off and on!
> 
> TTFN



I'm on the north shore (Swampscott), where are you?
Stay warm and safe- its crazy out there!


----------



## tigger813

BELLE1109 said:


> I'm on the north shore (Swampscott), where are you?
> Stay warm and safe- its crazy out there!



We're in Littleton! How much snow have you gotten? We've gotten about 16 inches I think so far. It's very fine snow falling right now and at an angle!

I should probably put some boots on and get on the deck and shovel it off!


----------



## BELLE1109

I am going to estimate about 14-15" I need to get out there with a ruler!
I'm surprised b/c we are right on the ocean so we usually don't get this much. 
good luck with shoveling!


----------



## KristiMc

Holly324 said:


> QOTD Wednesday - my next vacay:
> DISNEY WORLD!!!!!!!  I am just a little excited!  We have been planning this trip for quite awhile now.  We are going the beginnng of may.  We are staying at Bay Lake Tower.  I cannot wait!!!  Last time I was in Disney, it was being built.  We stayed offsite, and I remeber thinking how cool it would be to stay there and only be a minute away from MK.  Now we will be there for 9 nights!!!



We stayed at BLT last February and loved it.  We had a Bay Lake View - but if we just turned our head to the left we could see the castle and Space Mountain.  It was so nice sitting out on the balcony and seeing the train go by.  I loved the short walk to get there!


----------



## WeLoveLilo05

We are going to play out in the snow in a bit  lol, I HATE snow, but DD wants to go out.  We got maybe 6 inches, but we had 6 inches left over from out last storm so maybe 12 inches out there right now.
ugh! I can't wait til March/April when it starts to get nice here again.


----------



## pjstevens

Haven't had a chance to check in since leaving for Disney very early Friday morning.  Hubby and I did our very first marathon!  We did it!     We completed our very first marathon.  It was hard.  I was a bad trainer (only trained to 15 miles), with working, going to school and many, way to many family issues (mostly our grand daughter who has been sick so often), I let my training slack.  I'm paying for it.  Was so sore Monday (flew home Monday night), work and school yesterday and thankfully today, I'm moving much quicker.  Still have one big blister, but getting there.

I managed to do well while in Disney, by not gaining and actually losing a little.  I did not eat my way through as I thought I would.  I had two drinks Friday night and then water the entire rest of the trip (well except during the marathon when I had power aide).  

I feel so bad that I can't seem to catch up here.  It's such a busy thread, but I'm trying to see what is going on.  I'm a little confused on challenges and such, so I have to get with my good friend Cam to find out what I'm supposed to be doing


----------



## tigger813

Back in from shoveling for the first time! I'll have to go out again later. DH snowblowed and I did part of the deck and the front steps and next to my car. It's still coming down like crazy and blowing here. I'd say we're get close to 2' fast! 

Time to make something for lunch. I've got a garlic chicken pizza to go in the oven. I earned it. Probably won't get a loss for the week but with the craziness of DD2 being sick, the blizzard and my headaches I'm just not getting in the work I wanted to and not feeling the desire as much as I'd like. Next week will be better. I am counting shoveling as my first exercising for the day!

TTFN


----------



## Mrs D

pjstevens said:


> Hubby and I did our very first marathon!  We did it!     We completed our very first marathon.
> I feel so bad that I can't seem to catch up here.  It's such a busy thread, but I'm trying to see what is going on.



Congrats on your marathon! What a huge achievement!

I feel ya on keeping up on the thread. I do tend to get lost too. But just post whenever you can and don't feel bad.


----------



## jenthemom22

Hi everyone,

Just wanted to introduce myself.  I'm Jen.  I live outside Syracuse, NY and I just joined Team Mickey.

I'm a SAHM of 3, DS(14), DD(12), and DS(8).  

My weight-loss goal is to lose about 60 pounds.  I'm trying to think of it in smaller chunks, so it doesn't seem so overwhelming.  So my first goal is to lose 10.  Then I just have to do that 5 more times.  Easy, right? 

For the QOTD, I don't have a Disney vacation planned right now, but our family goes camping every summer so I guess that counts.  We spend a week unplugged from cell phones, tv and video games and the kids don't seem to miss them one bit.  

Looking forward to chatting with you all.

Jen


----------



## Rose&Mike

pjstevens said:


> Haven't had a chance to check in since leaving for Disney very early Friday morning.  Hubby and I did our very first marathon!  We did it!     We completed our very first marathon.


Congratulations!!!!



Mrs D said:


> I feel ya on keeping up on the thread. I do tend to get lost too. But just post whenever you can and don't feel bad.


Great way to look at it! It always slows down eventually, we even anticipate having to merge the threads at some point, but can you imagine having just one thread right now? I wouldn't even try to keep up with it!



jenthemom22 said:


> My weight-loss goal is to lose about 60 pounds.  I'm trying to think of it in smaller chunks, so it doesn't seem so overwhelming.  So my first goal is to lose 10.  Then I just have to do that 5 more times.  Easy, right?
> 
> For the QOTD, I don't have a Disney vacation planned right now, but our family goes camping every summer so I guess that counts.  We spend a week unplugged from cell phones, tv and video games and the kids don't seem to miss them one bit.
> 
> Looking forward to chatting with you all.
> 
> Jen


Welcome! Breaking your goal down is a great strategy. Less overwhelming, and we all need to celebrate our victories a little bit more!


----------



## yanni2

is 5 months, 1 week, 5 days... according to my countdown on my phone.  We are heading on our first ever Disney cruise (dh and I have been on other cruises, dds have never been on a cruise before).  We are heading to Alaska with my mom, and my uncle with his whole family.  There will be 15 of us total.  This is all to celebrate my uncles 60th birthday, and my 40th is right after the cruise ends.  I really want to be below 200 pounds for my 40th.

Michelle


----------



## tigger813

For those who have signed up but not sent me a PM with your starting weight, please do so! If you forgot last week you can send me last week's weight and your Friday weigh in weight!

Especially:
jeslynb
PedroPete3

Off to remind DONALD now!

I'm sorry that I'm not having a good week. I will get back with it next week when things hopefully get back to normal around here. I've not exercised today but will try and do 2 workouts tomorrow and 1 Friday and 1 Saturday and 1 Sunday!

TTFN


----------



## fly4free2

Let me introduce myself too, I see some others have done that already.  My name is Evelyn
 I have been on a quest to drop some pounds for a few months, don't want to say loose weight because I don't want to ever find it .  So far I am down  and still going strong.  My daughter (Mrs D) joined first and encouraged me to follow so here I am. 

I started going to Disney when it opened in 1971, been going ever since  LOVE IT. I Just was there in December for MVMCP, it was wonderful as usual. 

I just recently retired, so ready to travel and see Mickey a lot.


----------



## KSH

pjstevens said:


> Hubby and I did our very first marathon!  We did it!     We completed our very first marathon.


Awesome, congratulations!!  What a great accomplishment.  I can't seem to get motivated to move up from the half - any advice? I would absolutely love to do Goofy one year but I know I need to do a full marathon at least once first!



jenthemom22 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Just wanted to introduce myself.  I'm Jen.  I live outside Syracuse, NY and I just joined Team Mickey.


 Welcome Jen!  Glad to have you along!



tigger813 said:


> I'm sorry that I'm not having a good week. I will get back with it next week when things hopefully get back to normal around here.


I'm with you!  All this snow has thrown a curve ball for me, and I don't have the focus I did last week.  I made it in to the office for a few hours today only to find nothing open for getting lunch - so I had popcorn.  I'm trying to remind myself that it is an abnormal week and next week should be better.  Hang in there!

*QOTD:  Next Vacation?* I am trying to figure that out!  We are due for a long weekend somewhere, but probably won't go until April or so.  We did a big trip to Italy last year so this year will just be a couple of shorter ones.  I do have a friend getting married in May so I'm hoping for a girls trip before that!  And yes, I suggested Disney 

I have just skimmed the last few pages of posts and congrats to all the big losers!  Especially Taryn, great job being the biggest loser for the week!!  Hope Brad had another good day at work today, still keeping y'all in my prayers.

I'm out of town for work tomorrow and Friday so it may be Saturday before I'm back on.  Hope you all have a great rest of the week!

Karen


----------



## cclovesdis

I have something very important to say.  I do NOT want to talk about today. Yeah, right. Vent coming.

In the last 36 hours or so-since yesterday morning-I've went through 7 donuts, brownie mix (what a story that is), and who knows what else. I did take a walk today.  Yeah, that makes a huge difference.  I can't figure out why I keep bingeing. I have no idea what's on my mind. Really, I don't. Then, there's the brownie mix disaster. I was in the mood for chocolate, but I skipped adding the eggs. Then, I poured the mix onto a jelly roll pan thinking I would cut it into shapes using cookie cutters. It was terrible, and worse, my mom tried it. I told her I would do the dishes, but she wanted to, and low and behold, she started in with how I wasted brownie mix, and etc., etc., etc. 

Anyway, I have to stop bingeing. I feel like I've tried everything and then some. I'm going through 5 sticks of gum a day. Any ideas? Please!

Hope everyone had a good day today and has a good day tomorrow!

QOTD: We just booked a trip to WDW for August. We are staying at the Wilderness Lodge. Hoping it's not TOM and that I can show off a bit poolside. Yeah, right.


----------



## tigger813

cclovesdis said:


> I have something very important to say.  I do NOT want to talk about today. Yeah, right. Vent coming.
> 
> In the last 36 hours or so-since yesterday morning-I've went through 7 donuts, brownie mix (what a story that is), and who knows what else. I did take a walk today.  Yeah, that makes a huge difference.  I can't figure out why I keep bingeing. I have no idea what's on my mind. Really, I don't. Then, there's the brownie mix disaster. I was in the mood for chocolate, but I skipped adding the eggs. Then, I poured the mix onto a jelly roll pan thinking I would cut it into shapes using cookie cutters. It was terrible, and worse, my mom tried it. I told her I would do the dishes, but she wanted to, and low and behold, she started in with how I wasted brownie mix, and etc., etc., etc.
> 
> Anyway, I have to stop bingeing. I feel like I've tried everything and then some. I'm going through 5 sticks of gum a day. Any ideas? Please!
> 
> Hope everyone had a good day today and has a good day tomorrow!
> 
> QOTD: We just booked a trip to WDW for August. We are staying at the Wilderness Lodge. Hoping it's not TOM and that I can show off a bit poolside. Yeah, right.



I sooooo know what you're talking about cc! I can't leave anything alone. It's TOM but I'm usually not like this! I think part of it is being stuck in the house for 3 days, 2 with a sick kid and today with the snow storm. I got in a lot of exercise yesterday but today the only exercise I got was shoveling! I even had an mint Irish cream on ice after we shoveled. I usually don't drink during the week. Just not feeling myself today! It feels like a Sunday too! I will most definitely have a gain this week. I just can't get with it. Things just still aren't back to normal here with our schedules which I think is my biggest issue. I am so set in my ways when we are on our schedule. Of course, the kids have next Monday off and Ash has her BFF spending the night on Sunday after the Patriots game. I won't get in my workout until later in the day on Monday or I will do a walking workout upstairs after DH goes to work.

Working tomorrow though it's only one half hour client. I should try to run over and get DH some more WW meals as they are really cheap at one grocery store through tomorrow. Just need to refocus and get my act together. 

CC, I did the brownie thing the other day too! I love the batter!

Need to help Ashleigh finish her homework that's due on Friday. She has to make a crossword puzzle and I know a great website that all I have to do is type in the information and it makes the puzzle for you!

Watching GhostHunters with the family now! It's our guilty pleasure lately!

TTFN


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

my3princes said:


> We would go  during April vacation, but the airfare would be over $3000 for the 5 of us  QUOTE]
> 
> wow that is nutz.  Well at least that hawaii trip is something to look forward to.  My oldest son wants to go camping this year but Im pretty much a city girls so we will see.
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs D said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let me tell ya - the ENTIRE family eat this up! My DS5 told DH is was just like pizza but better and even DD3 (nicknames Hunger Strike) ate her serving of a single eggplant slice. This was delicious and very easy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wow you are really making wonderful changes to your whole family. I find now that I try new things I really find things I love.  Before I would just say no thanks and assume it didnt taste good.  Glad you are expanding everyones taste buds.
> 
> 
> 
> tmfranlk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately, the next real vacation is Thanksgiving when we head (_know on wood_ back to the World! Between now and then it will be trying to get moved, replace the now defunct car and save for the trip.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> well I bet thanksgiving will be here again before you know it.  You have a lot to do until then to keep you busy.
> 
> 
> 
> Stinasmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and am I looking forward to this:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> oh marcy I would be too.  Sounds lovely!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Merryweather27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, right now DH's employment situation is very iffy.  They cut a bunch of full-time staff, including him, back to contract, which means they work only as needed and get no benefits.  He is trying to look for a better job elsewhere.  (He's not really putting much effort into it IMO, but that's a story for a whole other time...).  So, right now, that means we have no vacations planned until he is on full-time somewhere and is past whatever initial orientation period they have where you can't take paid time off.
> 
> Once all that happens, we will probably be on a Bahamian Disney cruise.  That was our original plan for this year which got scrapped.  Or if it's been long enough that we really start missing WDW, we'll head back there and push the cruise to the following year.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> oh that really stinks.  When will this economy get better?  It cant get much worse.  A bahamian cruise sounds fun.  I would go any place warm right about now.
> 
> 
> 
> Merryweather27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is anyone else finding that "bad" stuff doesn't really taste as good as you remember?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I totally find this too.  They say "nothing tastes as good as thin feels" so maybe thats it.
> 
> 
> 
> Sugarglider said:
> 
> 
> 
> QOTD: Next vacation: sigh ..... there isn't gonna be one for a while just bought a new car last weekend  but that means NO CASH
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> well driving in a new car can feel like a vacation cant it?  I was telling one of my younger employees today that if she wants to have money to do things as she gets older she definitely should not have kids. of course I was joking with her.....but its true.
> 
> 
> 
> KristiMc said:
> 
> 
> 
> QOTD:  Perfect day for this question.  We leave in *72* days for a Eastern Caribbean cruise on the Disney Magic 3/26-4/2.  I am so ready to have some warm weather.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I hear ya me too.  I cant stand this bitter coldness.
> 
> 
> 
> flipflopmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok Lindsay.  I understand the frustration.  I promise.  You will have a whoosh, drink extra water to help with that and watch your salt.  Something else you need to get in your head with this deadline of yours for the princess is that THIS IS POSSIBLY GOING TO HAPPEN EVERY WEEK AFTER LONG RUNS!  Okay?  It did to me.  I'd weigh in on Fridays, long run on Saturdays, and not get the whoosh until just before Friday's weigh in, only to do it all over again!  I tried Midol, reading about diuretic foods, soaking in salt,  etc.  It was hard, because I could never tell how I was doing during the week.   No matter what the scale is saying, you know you are on eating OP, exercising, etc. and getting healthier.  The weight is coming off, whether or not you see it right now!  I love you, hang in there!!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know I was thinking this today and I guess I need to be realistic but it disappoints me to think I could be the same size for my trip.  It also makes me mad that I didnt try harder over the past few months to loose more before I started running longer.  Im just keeping on keeping on like you say. Thanks for the support, I really appreciate it.  Oh and I am definitely going on the trip just hoping for the warm weather to be there when I arrive.
> 
> 
> 
> BELLE1109 said:
> 
> 
> 
> DH and I are going to Punta Cana for our anniversary and Valentine's Day! We leave in 31 days!!!
> We've never been to the Dominican so I am excited to see something different
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> sounds like a very romantic vday trip.  My previous boss went there last year and loved it.  Im sure you will too.
> 
> 
> 
> flipflopmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> *OKAY PEOPLE, ALREADY NOTICING A FALLOUT IN POSTING.  GET YOUR BEHINDS IN GEAR AND DON'T GIVE UP!  ONLY 7 DAYS???  C'MON.  THIS IS A JOURNEY, NOT A RACE, BUT A LIFETIME OF GOOD CHOICES.  DON'T LET 1 WEEK GET YOU DOWN!*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Well I think they listened because I didnt get on all day and had 4 pages to read.  Good job Team Mickey!!!!
> 
> Taryn, I know the next 90d will be stressful but hopefully after a week or so of brads improvements the boss will back down a bit and brad will not feel as stressed.  Mike is going through the same stuff again too.  I feel like sometimes I wake up and just await the doom.  He is looking again for other jobs but there is just not much out there comparible to what he makes and we really cant afford a cut.  So lots of 's for you because I so know how you feel right now.
> 
> 
> 
> aamomma said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was out kinda late last night - so I didn't get the weigh in results right away.  My family was astounded that I made the top 10!!!  I got high 5's!  That was awesome!!!!  It's harder for me to stay OP during a blizzard - I think I'm part squirrel and need to store up food or something - but so far I have done it.  Your encouragement and making me feel accountable is really helping make this much easier than it has ever seemed before.  So thanks to all of you.  I don't post a lot - but I read your posts, recipes, inspirations, and helpful hints.  Have a great day all!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Im sure they were so proud of you and we are too!!!! Great job.  I know staying home during winter just makes it so much harder to stop the munchies.
> 
> 
> 
> HappyMatt said:
> 
> 
> 
> *1/12/11 Wednesday QOTD
> 
> This snowy weather stinks!
> Where is your next vacation planned and what are you looking forward to the most. *
> 
> My next vacation is coming up soon!!! The beginning of February!!!  We are going down to Disney World for a few days and then a three night cruise on the new Dream!!!  I apologize for all of the "!!!," but I am so excited!!!  I can't wait to check out the new ship.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Its ok we can feel your excitement!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Im excited for you too sounds dreamy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> tigger813 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Still got pancakes? Anyone want some?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Can you send them by email????
> 
> 
> 
> keenercam said:
> 
> 
> 
> We are very excited that he will become part of our family and I am hoping that I will be planning many healthy family meals for us to share while he is here (Howard and Andrew usually eat whatever they want and when I get home from work or the gym much later, I make something on-plan for me).  I am hoping I can find a happy medium for staying on plan and having great, teenage-boy-friendly meals.  LOL! WISH me luck!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is so exciting cam.  How is he doing so far.  I hope you have some nice family meal nights.  Even if not Im sure he will appreciate everything you are doing for him.
> 
> 
> 
> tigger813 said:
> 
> 
> 
> QOTD: Well, our next Disney vacation is planned for PCC 3.0 in June 2012. We're planning on spending 2 days at Universal and a few days at Disney as well. We have friends going with us so it's going to be AWESOME! Plus going with a bunch of our Disboards friends we've made over the last 2 years! We'll be figuring out our schedule as it gets closer and when we have time to sit and chat with our friends.
> 
> DH and I are hoping to take a 3-4 day trip down for F&W this year. I would love to go when the W&D half takes place but we'll have to see. Some of our friends are going down at that time so it would be great to be there then!
> 
> We are going on a "Dis" trip to Coco Key next month in Fitchburg, MA. Not sure how many of us are going but it's going to be fun. Two days of water fun in the dead of winter!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well you have a bunch to look forward to!!!  All of it sounds so much fun!!!!
> Hope Izzie is feeling better.
> 
> 
> 
> Rose&Mike said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I am having a very lazy day off and it is fabulous!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So glad to hear that rose.
> 
> 
> 
> WeLoveLilo05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mommyof2pirates,
> Yes you are not allowed to pump your own gas anywhere in Jersey really.  They usually shoo you back into your car. I have a mug that is a license plate and it says Jersey Girl on the plate and across the top it says "I don't pump my own gas" LoL
> 
> When we came back from FL we stopped to get gas once we hit Jersey at on of the service stations on the Turnpike.  There was MANY plates from out of state and some guy got out his car to pump gas and the attendant started screaming at him to get back into his car! But I also overheard the attendant saying to another attendant that someone just stole gas, and he didn't realize that they have surveillance cameras and they have the guy's plate # lol. Maybe that had something to do with the man screaming at the other guy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I thought I remembered that.  I tried to tell dh that when we took our first trip to the shore together and he thought I was making it up.  That is an odd rule though.  I guess jersey just has alot of gas stealers.
> 
> 
> 
> WeLoveLilo05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Our next Disney vacation is Aug 19th-26th. We are going for our honeymoon, staying at Caribbean Beach.  I am looking forward to just sitting by that pool for a little bit (this weather is just killing me here) and hopefully a body that I could stand to look at in a swimsuit.
> On the flip side of all that...lol, I am looking forward to our dining reservations. Why? Because all year long me and fiance NEVER go out to eat. DD has a peanut allergy so its hard to find a kitchen staff that I trust. We got a $50 GF for olive garden 3 years ago, we finally used it in October lol. We just got a $50 GF for Outback and scott won another for a local restaurant at his Christmas party...I have no idea when we will use them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You guys are going to have such an amazing time.  We are the opposite we get the GC and they are gone within a week or two.  We dont get out much either with the kids so when we get GC its like a free date night.
> 
> 
> 
> Holly324 said:
> 
> 
> 
> QOTD Wednesday - my next vacay:
> DISNEY WORLD!!!!!!!  I am just a little excited!  We have been planning this trip for quite awhile now.  We are going the beginnng of may.  We are staying at Bay Lake Tower.  I cannot wait!!!  Last time I was in Disney, it was being built.  We stayed offsite, and I remeber thinking how cool it would be to stay there and only be a minute away from MK.  Now we will be there for 9 nights!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow that sounds like a great trip.  Great job on stopping the soda.
> 
> 
> 
> BELLE1109 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 14" and still going!! snow day for this girl.  It is such a welcomed change to not work in healthcare anymore and actually have days off due to weather
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was out bright and early today thanks to my job in healthcare.  Glad you got a snow day.
> 
> 
> 
> WeLoveLilo05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> We are going to play out in the snow in a bit  lol, I HATE snow, but DD wants to go out.  We got maybe 6 inches, but we had 6 inches left over from out last storm so maybe 12 inches out there right now.
> ugh! I can't wait til March/April when it starts to get nice here again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hope you had fun playing.  I cant wait until the warmer weather gets here either.
> 
> 
> 
> pjstevens said:
> 
> 
> 
> Haven't had a chance to check in since leaving for Disney very early Friday morning.  Hubby and I did our very first marathon!  We did it!   We completed our very first marathon.  It was hard.  I was a bad trainer (only trained to 15 miles), with working, going to school and many, way to many family issues (mostly our grand daughter who has been sick so often), I let my training slack.  I'm paying for it.  Was so sore Monday (flew home Monday night), work and school yesterday and thankfully today, I'm moving much quicker.  Still have one big blister, but getting there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow I am even more amazed that you were able to finish without going farther than 15 in training. Good for you.  Welcome back.
> 
> 
> 
> tigger813 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Back in from shoveling for the first time! I'll have to go out again later. DH snowblowed and I did part of the deck and the front steps and next to my car. It's still coming down like crazy and blowing here. I'd say we're get close to 2' fast!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> HOLY COW- thats alot of snow.  Stay warm.
> 
> 
> 
> jenthemom22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> We spend a week unplugged from cell phones, tv and video games and the kids don't seem to miss them one bit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hi jen, welcome to our team.  You week sounds like a great idea.  Last summer we went to TN for 8 days and pretty much no cells, or computers.  It was quite a change and i realized how addicted I am to my computer.  It was a great week away though.
> 
> 
> 
> yanni2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> is 5 months, 1 week, 5 days... according to my countdown on my phone.  We are heading on our first ever Disney cruise (dh and I have been on other cruises, dds have never been on a cruise before).  We are heading to Alaska with my mom, and my uncle with his whole family.  There will be 15 of us total.  This is all to celebrate my uncles 60th birthday, and my 40th is right after the cruise ends.  I really want to be below 200 pounds for my 40th.
> 
> Michelle
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How exciting.  That will be an awesome adventure.  Good luck meeting your goal.  Will be cheering you on.
> 
> 
> 
> fly4free2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just recently retired, so ready to travel and see Mickey a lot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hi evelyn and welcome to our team.  Glad you joined us.  Congrats on the retirement and the current weight loss.
> 
> 
> 
> cclovesdis said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have something very important to say.  I do NOT want to talk about today. Yeah, right. Vent coming.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> oh CC so sorry your having a rough day.  I hate when that happens, are you close to TOM.  Thats usually when I have this urges.
> 
> 
> 
> tigger813 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Working tomorrow though it's only one half hour client. I should try to run over and get DH some more WW meals as they are really cheap at one grocery store through tomorrow. Just need to refocus and get my act together.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> oh my if we got 2 ft of snow the whole valley would be closed down for at least a few days.  Careful getting into work tomorrow.
Click to expand...


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

Sorry that I havent been around much all day again.  I have so much work to get done both at home and at work and just not enough time in the day.  I am constantly going going going from early in the morning until I lay my head down at night.  Quite honestly I dont know how much more i can take.  I wish I can take a impromtu sick day but In my position I just cant.  Plus it just makes more work.  I have off on mon with the kids and other than the dentist nothing planned so maybe then I can catch a break.

You guys are all doing so well without me though!!!  I have been eating pretty well and getting in the veggies and water.  Lacking in the running dept again tonight.  Instead I thought I would catch up here first and now its 1010p and i am too tired to get on the TM.  

brb with a seperate post for QOTD!!!


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

*1/13/11 Thursday QOTD

What was the funniest/wierdest date you ever went on.  If you dont have one than give us your best date story.*

I was 18 and was asked out by a guy who was 21 that I knew from church.  He needed a date to go to his volunteer fireman's banquet.  He started drinking and getting silly at the table.  I went to the bathroom with one of the other guys girlfriends and somehow in the conversation it came up that he had been telling her that we were really serious and all kind of fake stories.  I was upset but went back in as the dancing started.  He asked me to slow dance and I said no but he basically pulled me out on the dance floor.  He was dancing way to close and rubbing my back and I was getting totally grossed out.  The song ended and he tried to kiss me.  I pushed him away and ran out of the hall.  Called my mom from a pay phone (yes no cell phones then) and had her come pick me up.  I never even said goodbye.  His daughter is now in my sons sunday school class and it is still awkward when I see him even after all these years.


----------



## Sugarglider

Oh - I know how this guy is feeling!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ca8HOg0jGZk&feature=player_embedded


----------



## Mrs D

fly4free2 said:


> Let me introduce myself too, I see some others have done that already.  My name is Evelyn



 Hi Mom!



cclovesdis said:


> Anyway, I have to stop bingeing. I feel like I've tried everything and then some. I'm going through 5 sticks of gum a day. Any ideas? Please!



My ideas:
1. Perhaps schedule a treat at the end of the day (or maybe the middle, or whenever you typically get the urge to binge) so that way you know you'll get a sweet reward and perhaps will be less likely to binge. Not speaking from trying this, but just thinking. I know depriving yourself can make you do crazy things, so don't deprive, but plan for it so you can control it. And I say don't make it a "healthy" treat. Not like vanilla yogurt, but may light ice cream or something on those lines.  
2. Pre-plan and journal your entire day of meals. That way you don't have to think about what to eat at each meal/snack. You already know what you're eating and how many calories/points it is. Just try it for 1 week or even 5 days. You can pre-plan the whole week or just one day at a time. I swear it'll kick start your diet! And you can also plan for those treats!

Here are some things Hungry Girl recommends for chocolate fixes.
_Swiss Miss Diet Hot Cocoa Mix - Each envelope of chocolatey goodness has just 25 calories and a PointsPlus™ value of 1*. I like to add a packet of no-calorie sweetener and use a full cup of water instead of just 6 ounces.  

Unsweetened Vanilla Almond Breeze + Hershey's Sugar Free Chocolate Syrup - To make an AMAZING (and large!) low-calorie glass of chocolate "milk," just stir 2 tablespoons of the syrup into a cup of the Breeze. So good and only 55 calories and 3g fat (PointsPlus™ value of 2*). 

Jell-O Sugar Free Chocolate Pudding Snacks - There's a slew of fun flavors (LOVE the Double Chocolate), and each portion-controlled snack cup has just 60 calories and a gram and a half of fat (PointsPlus™ value 2*). Woohoo! 

Tootsie Pops - THE. BEST. Just 60 fat-free calories a Pop (PointsPlus™ value 2*). 

Fudgsicle No Sugar Added Bars - Have TWO of these for 80 calories and 1.5g fat (PointsPlus™ value of 2*). Worth the brain freeze! 

Mousse Temptations by Jell-O (chocolate varieties) - This stuff is like the schmancy cousin to those pudding snacks. (Don't fight, girls, there's room in my fridge for both of you!) Each container also has 60 calories and just a bit more fat, 2.5 - 3 grams (PointsPlus™ value of 2*).

Fiber One 90 Calorie Chewy Bars - In Chocolate or Chocolate Peanut Butter, one bar has -- surprise -- 90 calories! Each bar also has a PointsPlus™ value of 2*. 

3 Hershey's Milk Chocolate Kisses (or 1 tbsp. mini semi-sweet chocolate chips) - If it's straight-up CHOCOLATE you crave, this is the best way to get your fix for about 70 calories and 4g fat (PointsPlus™ value of 2*). 

My favorite chocolate snack is STILL a Triple Chocolate Chunk VitaTop, which clocks in with a PointsPlus™ value of 3*. But the Dark Chocolate Pomegranate VitaTop (also awesome) has a PointsPlus™ value of 2*. Yes!_





mommyof2Pirates said:


> wow you are really making wonderful changes to your whole family. I find now that I try new things I really find things I love.  Before I would just say no thanks and assume it didnt taste good.  Glad you are expanding everyones taste buds.



Thank you! I had kind of forgotten that - but yeah - I'm losing weight so I can be healthy, have energy and live a long life for & with my kiddos. The plus side is setting a good example for them.



mommyof2Pirates said:


> *1/13/11 Thursday QOTD
> 
> What was the funniest/wierdest date you ever went on.  If you dont have one than give us your best date story.*
> 
> I was 18 and was asked out by a guy who was 21 that I knew from church.  He needed a date to go to his volunteer fireman's banquet.  He started drinking and getting silly at the table.  I went to the bathroom with one of the other guys girlfriends and somehow in the conversation it came up that he had been telling her that we were really serious and all kind of fake stories.  I was upset but went back in as the dancing started.  He asked me to slow dance and I said no but he basically pulled me out on the dance floor.  He was dancing way to close and rubbing my back and I was getting totally grossed out.  The song ended and he tried to kiss me.  I pushed him away and ran out of the hall.  Called my mom from a pay phone (yes no cell phones then) and had her come pick me up.  I never even said goodbye.  His daughter is now in my sons sunday school class and it is still awkward when I see him even after all these years.



Ok - that is one weird date. I would be glad to go through life ignoring him. But I bet he's dying inside each time he sees you! 
1/13/11 Thursday QOTD

What was the funniest/wierdest date you ever went on.  If you dont have one than give us your best date story.
In college I went to a very liberal arts school. Think lots of piercings, tattoos and mohawks. Anyway a kind of quiet guy in my computer class asked to partner up for a project. After working on it and finding a bit in common we met a few times for coffee. He asked me out to see a play with another couple he was friends with. It would be the first time I had met any of his friends (I did not consider that we were dating just seeing where the interest might go). 

I was the only person with a car (red flag 1) so I picked him up, went to pick his friends up who made us sit around for almost an hour while they got ready (?!?!?!) then I drove us to the theater. I was hungry and stated as much but there wasn't really time to grab a bite (which I believe was part of the plan but, we wasted an hour at the friends apt). So we decided to get something after.
It was a very small theater with maybe 3 rows of seats, so close you could almost smell the actors breath. Ok, that's fine. Well in the second half of the play the main character for no apparent reason takes off her shirt and does the rest of the play topless. Now, I'm sure it was in the script but I sure didn't see that one coming. And so, um, close up!
Alright, now I'm starving but no one them has any money (what is this red flag 2 or 3?). I don't know how it happened but somehow we ended up in a 7-11 type store only not the clean franchise with pre-made sandwiches. This is a dirty, city bodega. My "date" suggests I get something to eat here. Ha! Instead of doritos I grabbed an apple. That's pretty harmless. We are walking down the street to head to the next place (I think a bar so they must have had *some* money) when I bite into a completely rotten apple. 
After the first drink at the bar I came down with a terrible headache and needed to rush right home. I didn't even feel bad for letting them take the El home.
Needless to say at the next class I told him in no uncertain terms to lose my number.
Several years later,  DH & I were engaged and went to an Italian restaurant with a large group of his friends. Guess who our waitress was? The topless actress!


----------



## my3princes

mommyof2Pirates said:


> *1/13/11 Thursday QOTD
> 
> What was the funniest/wierdest date you ever went on.  If you dont have one than give us your best date story.*



My first date ever was my first date with my DH.  We went to the movies on a double date.  After the movie we were walking to the car and I had turned to talk to my friend and DH walked me right into a pole.  Everyone thought it was funny (except me at the time)  We all laugh about it now.


----------



## my3princes

It's been a rough night around here.  Nick has brought up some new or new to Chris and I symptoms which have us in worry mode again.  Of course the Neurologist hasn't followed up with us so I'm totally stressed out.  Ended up calling the neurologist on call and she was no help.  She said she'd pass it along to his neurologist and he'll get back to us.  Who knows when.  It almost feels like last year when Hunter was diagnosed with a brain tumor.  Calgone take me away.


----------



## Merryweather27

Today was a whirlwind!  I looked everywhere for my keys this morning, and eventually even pulled DH's key to my car off his ring...only to find my keys still in the deadbolt from last night as I stepped outside.  Then I left my big water cup in the car.  Got halfway through the day and DH shows up (surprise!) to see if I want to go to lunch with him; he was on campus to talk to the folks at the career center.  Then after work we went out to the hospital for the third time this week where DH's grandma just had surgery - thankfully she is recovering pretty well.  While at the hospital we get a call back from the vet - our dog has bladder stones that we've been treating with diet, but they are recommending surgery to the tune of $1200.   

So plan-wise...I'm still working on my water, and exercise was pretty much shot for the day when we got home from the hospital at 9:30 and still hadn't eaten dinner yet...but I did stay within my range at least!



mommyof2Pirates said:


> *1/13/11 Thursday QOTD
> 
> What was the funniest/wierdest date you ever went on.  If you dont have one than give us your best date story.*



So, in high school I briefly dated this guy, and on our first official date he brought a friend along.  No explanation or anything.  It was all very couple-y stuff, too -- dinner, movie, and he even tried to kiss me at the end of the night -- all with this other guy just hanging out as a third wheel.  Too weird.  I still to this day have no idea what was up with that!


----------



## smile4stamps

QOTD: Next Vacation

I am hoping to be going to Disneyland for my Birthday in June and am inviting my friends.  Really hoping it works out and I can see my Best Friend who lives in Texas!


I had 2 big accomplishments (for me!) the last 2 days.  Yesterday someone brought fresh donuts to work as I was getting off work.  Donuts are my nemesis!  I LOVE Donuts!  I passed them up!  There was even one left sitting on the table as I was leaving and I resisted!

Today I had a day-long meeting at work and several people are assigned to bring food.  Normally I pig out all day!  Today I brought my own morning snack and lunch and didn't touch any of the yummy looking food on the table!


----------



## Disneywedding2010

I had (its after midnight) a really rough day yesterday emotionally. My husband and daughter were killed on Jan 27, 2008 when we were hit head on by a drunk driver. The 3 year anniversary is around the corner. I was depressed and didn't give a flying flip about anything today. So I ate probably around 2000 calories today. I didn't have any soda but today was just bad. 

Tomorrow is a new day.


----------



## Disneywedding2010

1/12/11 Wednesday QOTD

This snowy weather stinks!
Where is your next vacation planned and what are you looking forward to the most. 

Our next vacation is in May to Disney World. We are staying 9 nights at BLT in a one bedroom. The reason for the trip is I'm graduating college with my Bachelors in hospitality management. I'm 9 weeks from being D-O-N-E


----------



## flipflopmom

BELLE1109 said:


> DH and I are going to Punta Cana for our anniversary and Valentine's Day! We leave in 31 days!!!We've never been to the Dominican so I am excited to see something different


Sounds absolutely fabulous!!!!  Can't wait to see pics.



aamomma said:


> I was out kinda late last night - so I didn't get the weigh in results right away.  My family was astounded that I made the top 10!!!   Have a great day all!


That's great that your family was so excited!  BE PROUD!  I had to laugh at the squirrel thing!  Sounds like a lot of us are headed for comfort foods right now!  Hang in there!



lisah0711 said:


> And a *BIG* congratulations to you, Taryn, for being the biggest loser this week!


Thanks dear!



HappyMatt said:


> My next vacation is coming up soon!!! The beginning of February!!!  We are going down to Disney World for a few days and then a three night cruise on the new Dream!!!


You deserve a few !!!  That's a great thing to look forward to!  ENJOY!  Can't wait to hear all about it!



tigger813 said:


> We're watching all 4 Lilo and Stitch movies today per Ashleigh's request.


I didn't know there are 4 Lilo and Stitch movies?????



Rose&Mike said:


> I wanted to take a minute to thank CC and Connie, and especially Tracey for all of their hard work on the spring challenge.


YES MA'AM!  AND THANKS TO YOU,TOO!



keenercam said:


> On Saturday, our family will grow by one (temporarily) as we become the host family for a young man who is doing his senior year at my son's high school.


That will be so exciting!  How long will he be there?  Has Andrew decided on a college, yet?  What an amazing experience!  You'll find a new groove with your new family, and stay OP.  I feel it!  Hope you get caught up quickly!



tigger813 said:


> QOTD: Well, our next Disney vacation is planned for PCC 3.0 in June 2012. DH and I are hoping to take a 3-4 day trip down for F&W this year. I would love to go when the W&D half takes place but we'll have to see. Approaching 14 inches quickly here! I had to put out our Toy Story ruler on top of the other one that I had to search for as it was completely buried.


That's a lot of snow!  The cruise sounds like fun!  Have you done any "parents only" trips before?  We've talked about it, but I would have a hard time with the guilt, and can't imagine 12 hr. drives with just DH and I , what would we do for entertainment.  Now, if we did a BL meet one day, and I was just buying airfare for me, and we won the lottery, I would have NO GUILT! That's lots of snow!



mikamah said:


> Hello Team MIckey!!  Just wanted to congratulate all you big losers this week, and epsecially Taryn the biggest loser! You've had some fun qotds, so I may be stealing some for team Donald when I coach!!!!


I've already thought about stealing some Donald QOTDS when I coach next week.  Hey to you too!  Hope I get time to pop over there this am!



Rose&Mike said:


> Don't you love the results from strength and core? I now have a 2 pack.:


What do you do for your core work?  Congrats on the two pack!



Rose&Mike said:


> Well, I am having a very lazy day off and it is fabulous!  I feel like I really needed a mental health day, because while it may just be SAD, I feel like I am fighting the depression demons this week and it's dragging me down a bit.


Hang in there.  Do you take extra Vitamin D?  I do for SAD when I feel it really taking over, it helps a bit.  Funny we both get this, my Grandmother had it as well.  It's a tough thing!  Glad you got a day to be lazy!



WeLoveLilo05 said:


> Congrats to Taryn and all of our biggest losers and maintainers this week! Good Job Team Mickey!


Thank you, and your signature makes me smile!



WeLoveLilo05 said:


> Yes you are not allowed to pump your own gas anywhere in Jersey really.


That's wild.  Here in VA, those type stations are dwindling.  My mom has one she goes to, she has to pay more for that service, but it's worth it to her.  Especially since she only has to get gas about 2 times a month!



my3princes said:


> I have a doctor's appointment tomorrow so I'm sure they will weigh me there and I weighed in at home and was down 3.4 lbs from last weeks weigh in   It was funny to see our 8 year old get up and head to the tv to see if his school was listed.  We had received the phone call at 5:22 AM, but he didn't know that


I try my best not to let AK know before bed, or she'd stay up all night, sleep forever the next day, and then be off schedule if we go back the next day.  I am so excited for you Deb.  That's an amazing loss for a Wednesday!



WeLoveLilo05 said:


> IOur next Disney vacation is Aug 19th-26th. We are going for our honeymoon, staying at Caribbean Beach.  I am looking forward to just sitting by that pool for a little bit (this weather is just killing me here) and hopefully a body that I could stand to look at in a swimsuit.


That will be so wonderful! So exciting, and you will have that body.  Just keep swimming!!!



Holly324 said:


> DH and I went there on our honeymoon almost 10 years ago....still one of the best trips I have ever taken!  It was a gift from my mother in law.  We spent all day there, swam with the dolphins, the manna rays, and even fed some fish.  I have never been a fan of tea until recently.  I usually have the caffeine free variety before I go to bed at night.  DISNEY WORLD!!!!!!!  I am just a little excited!  We have been planning this trip for quite awhile now.  We are going the beginnng of may.  We are staying at Bay Lake Tower.  I cannot wait!!! Now we will be there for 9 nights!!! Day 2 with no soda down!!!  Can't believe how easy it has been so far!!!


You will LOVE it.  Honestly, that resort was what GOT DH to be interested in DVC.  The thoughts of walking to MK, being on monorail for 2 parks after a week of folding stroller and waiting for buses at Pop, sold him.  AND my promise that if we bought DVC, I'd slow down the pace of our trips. It's a wonderful place!!!
Congrats on 2 days of no soda!!!  My neice and nephew did the dolphin swimming trip on their honeymoon, too, and loved it.  We're hoping to do it for AK's 13 birthday, even if it is a few months early.  Her bday is in late September, and I can't take the unpaid days from work to go then!



BELLE1109 said:


> My walk is definitely out today unless I bring a avalanche tracking device and a shovel, so I'm going to try one of the workout sessions on demand.  Anyone have Fios recs?


  What's fios??  Be careful!



KristiMc said:


> We stayed at BLT last February and loved it.  We had a Bay Lake View - but if we just turned our head to the left we could see the castle and Space Mountain.  It was so nice sitting out on the balcony and seeing the train go by.  I loved the short walk to get there!


It's sooo much fun!!  CAn't beat the location!  We surprised the girls with a chef mickey breakfast on check out day, I hadn't been able to get it until the last minute, and it was on AK's places to go.  It was early, 7am, but nice to roll them out of bed, throw clothes on, and walk over.  Helped with the naps on the way home, too.



WeLoveLilo05 said:


> We are going to play out in the snow in a bit : lol, I HATE snow, but DD wants to go out.


My kids haven't asked to go out yet, thankfully!  We need a sled!



pjstevens said:


> Hubby and I did our very first marathon!  We did it!  We completed our very first marathon.


  What a great accomplishment!!!!  You should be so proud!  Hope you recover quickly!  As for the confusion, if Cam's too busy, just ask.  We're here to help!



tigger813 said:


> Back in from shoveling for the first time!  Probably won't get a loss for the week but with the craziness of DD2 being sick, the blizzard and my headaches I'm just not getting in the work I wanted to and not feeling the desire as much as I'd like.


A schedule definitely helps, and I'm sure that shoveling was a HUGE workout!!!! Hope Izzie gets better soon!



Mrs D said:


> I feel ya on keeping up on the thread. I do tend to get lost too. But just post whenever you can and don't feel bad.


Kathy, Mikamah, on the Donald thread used to say she enjoyed my morning CLiff's notes versions.  Just read through my morning diatribe, and you'll have the previous day in a short version! 



jenthemom22 said:


> Just wanted to introduce myself.  I'm Jen.  I live outside Syracuse, NY and I just joined Team Mickey.I'm a SAHM of 3, DS(14), DD(12), and DS(8).  My weight-loss goal is to lose about 60 pounds.  I'm trying to think of it in smaller chunks, so it doesn't seem so overwhelming.  So my first goal is to lose 10.  Then I just have to do that 5 more times.  Easy, right?


Welcome Jen!  You have a GREAT attitude, just keep looking at it that way, and you'll be very successful!



yanni2 said:


> We are heading on our first ever Disney cruise (dh and I have been on other cruises, dds have never been on a cruise before).  We are heading to Alaska with my mom, and my uncle with his whole family.  There will be 15 of us total.  This is all to celebrate my uncles 60th birthday, and my 40th is right after the cruise ends.  I really want to be below 200 pounds for my 40th.


WOW!  Sounds like fun!  A huge family trip!  You'll make it!  I've never cruised before either.  



fly4free2 said:


> My name is Evelyn I have been on a quest to drop some pounds for a few months, don't want to say loose weight because I don't want to ever find it  My daughter (Mrs D) joined first and encouraged me to follow so here I am.


WElcome!  One of my grandmother's name was Evelyn, so I'll remember that easily.  I loved her dearly!  Love your humor!  Congrats on being down 25 so far, and your retirement!



KSH said:


> I'm with you!  All this snow has thrown a curve ball for me, and I don't have the focus I did last week.  I made it in to the office for a few hours today only to find nothing open for getting lunch - so I had popcorn.   We are due for a long weekend somewhere, but probably won't go until April or so.  We did a big trip to Italy last year so this year will just be a couple of shorter ones.  I do have a friend getting married in May so I'm hoping for a girls trip before that!  And yes, I suggested Disney I have just skimmed the last few pages of posts and congrats to all the big losers!  Especially Taryn, great job being the biggest loser for the week!!  Hope Brad had another good day at work today, still keeping y'all in my prayers.


Thanks Karen.  It's hard to have the focus when our schedules are off, I'm in that rut, too!  Well, popcorn for lunch is very normal, just ask my girls!  A trip to Italy sounds fabulous!  And a girls' weekend in Disney sounds perfect!!!!



cclovesdis said:


> I do NOT want to talk about today. Yeah, right. Vent coming. In the last 36 hours or so-since yesterday morning-I've went through 7 donuts, brownie mix (what a story that is), and who knows what else. Anyway, I have to stop bingeing. I'm going through 5 sticks of gum a day. Any ideas? Please! QOTD: We just booked a trip to WDW for August. We are staying at the Wilderness Lodge. Hoping it's not TOM and that I can show off a bit poolside. Yeah, right.


CC- first, get to the root of the problem.  Are you craving sugar?  Are you bored?  Are you stressed?  Mindless eating because it's there? TOM? Just wanting to chew? Bingeing at work or home?  Giving the power to the food? You have to figure out the cause before you can hit a solution.  I'm sure your mom didn't help with the brownie mix fiasco!  If it's at work, and you can, get up, walk around (take the steps up and down a few times) and repeat some positive thoughts.  If its' chewing, get some carrots.  If it's sweet, get a Kashi bar or something sweet but not too bad for you.  Fruit's even better.  Think about it and get back to me!  I love the WL!!!  It's where we spent our honeymoon!  You'll love it, and you've get plenty of time to be ready to show off poolside! 



tigger813 said:


> Working tomorrow though it's only one half hour client. I should try to run over and get DH some more WW meals as they are really cheap at one grocery store through tomorrow. Just need to refocus and get my act together. Watching GhostHunters with the family now! It's our guilty pleasure lately!


If we watched GhostHunters, there would be even less sleeping than there is now!  I can't believe with all that snow you are going to the grocery store and work.  Around here, that much would shut stuff down for a week, or more!  We got 5 inches off and on since Thurs. night and some ice, and I haven't worked since Thurs.  Our roads are still pretty bad!



mommyof2Pirates said:


> My oldest son wants to go camping this year but Im pretty much a city girls so we will see.I know I was thinking this today and I guess I need to be realistic but it disappoints me to think I could be the same size for my trip.  It also makes me mad that I didnt try harder over the past few months to loose more before I started running longer.  Im just keeping on keeping on like you say  Mike is going through the same stuff again too.  I feel like sometimes I wake up and just await the doom.


Even though you are a city girl, you would enjoy the time away with ALL your boys.  I think you could hack at least a long weekend!  Now, now, don't get mad and disappointed.  I AM GOING TO RIDE YOUR BACK UNTIL YOU ARE HAPPY!!!!!  THink about all that you and Mike have gone through in the last few months.  The fact that ANY weight loss is on your mind is a VICTORY!!   When the whoosh comes, you'll be down.  You're strong, healthy, and a great mom, wife, boss, and friend.  Youare amazing.  Girl, you are getting ready TO RUN A HALF MARATHON!!!!!!!!!!!!  I'm so sorry Mike is back at this mess again, too.  Hope I didn't send the clone vibes your way.  At least we've got each other.



mommyof2Pirates said:


> I have so much work to get done both at home and at work and just not enough time in the day.  I am constantly going going going from early in the morning until I lay my head down at night.  Quite honestly I dont know how much more i can take. I have off on mon with the kids and other than the dentist nothing planned so maybe then I can catch a break.


You need to take deep breaths, and let SOMETHING go.  You can't do it all.  When AK was born, a friend in her 60's-70's told me "you'll never wish your house had been cleaner, but you will wish you'd spent more time with your kids."  I'm trying to remember that, and let the house go as much as possible.  I draw strength and energy from them, so that family time recharges me.  You have to take care of you, too.  Get some rest, and do something completely frivilous, long bath with a book, give yourself a pedicure, etc.  Pamper yourself for a bit, or you are going to get sick and not be able to run the half.  HEAR ME? And your funny date story kinda gave me the heebie jeebies!  How fitting that your children are in Sunday School together!



mommyof2Pirates said:


> What was the funniest/wierdest date you ever went on.  If you dont have one than give us your best date story.[/B]


Most of my dates were well behaved, but I guess the funniest one would be when I was ready to end a relationship, I was about 16, and just over this guy.  We'd been together for a while, and my mother loved him.  It got to the point where I didn't want to be alone with him, so I started coming up with "group dates", etc.  We took my nephew, then about 10 or so, to see Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles, the theatre was packed, and I made my nephew sit on his lap and I sat in a different section.  



Sugarglider said:


> Oh - I know how this guy is feeling!


TOOO CUTE!!



Mrs D said:


> Hi Mom! Needless to say at the next class I told him in no uncertain terms to lose my number.  Several years later,  DH & I were engaged and went to an Italian restaurant with a large group of his friends. Guess who our waitress was? The topless actress!


Sounds like a class act guy.  Guess she must have really been in your face for you to recognizer her years later.  Is this the first time your mom is hearing this story? HAHA!



my3princes said:


> My first date ever was my first date with my DH.  We went to the movies on a double date.  After the movie we were walking to the car and I had turned to talk to my friend and DH walked me right into a pole.  Everyone thought it was funny (except me at the time)  We all laugh about it now.


That's precious!



my3princes said:


> It's been a rough night around here.  Nick has brought up some new or new to Chris and I symptoms which have us in worry mode again.  Of course the Neurologist hasn't followed up with us so I'm totally stressed out.  Ended up calling the neurologist on call and she was no help.  She said she'd pass it along to his neurologist and he'll get back to us.  Who knows when.  It almost feels like last year when Hunter was diagnosed with a brain tumor.


Oh Deb!!!!!!!!!  I would call the neurologist first thing this morning, and don't let him put you off!!!  You need to be able to relax.  If it's Hunter's neurologist, he should understand your worries.  Take some deep breaths, and I'll be praying!



Merryweather27 said:


> Today was a whirlwind!  I looked everywhere for my keys this morning, and eventually even pulled DH's key to my car off his ring...only to find my keys still in the deadbolt from last night as I stepped outside.  Then I left my big water cup in the car.  Then after work we went out to the hospital for the third time this week where DH's grandma just had surgery - thankfully she is recovering pretty well.  While at the hospital we get a call back from the vet - our dog has bladder stones that we've been treating with diet, but they are recommending surgery to the tune of $1200So, in high school I briefly dated this guy, and on our first official date he brought a friend along.  No explanation or anything.  It was all very couple-y stuff, too -- dinner, movie, and he even tried to kiss me at the end of the night -- all with this other guy just hanging out as a third wheel.


Maybe he thought you were so hot, he'd need a chaperone to keep him straight on the first date!  WOWOWOWO on the doggie surgery.  SHEEZ!!!!  Glad Dh's grandmother is recovering.  I'm bad about leaving the keys in the deadbolt, too.  In fact, when I can't find mine, that's the first place Dh asks me if I checked!



smile4stamps said:


> I am hoping to be going to Disneyland for my Birthday in June and am inviting my friends.  Really hoping it works out and I can see my Best Friend who lives in Texas! I had 2 big accomplishments (for me!) the last 2 days.  Yesterday someone brought fresh donuts to work as I was getting off work.  Donuts are my nemesis!  I LOVE Donuts!  I passed them up!  There was even one left sitting on the table as I was leaving and I resisted!


THat's some serious willpower!  WAY TO GO~!!!!!!!!!!  Hope your trip works out for you!!!



Disneywedding2010 said:


> I had (its after midnight) a really rough day yesterday emotionally. My husband and daughter were killed on Jan 27, 2008 when we were hit head on by a drunk driver. The 3 year anniversary is around the corner.


I cannot imagine that grief.  All I can say is to hang in there, lean on us, your DF, and those that bring you joy, and allow yourself some slack.  Find comfort in people, and try to stay away from the food if possible.  If not, you are exactly right, tomorrow is a new day!



Disneywedding2010 said:


> 1Our next vacation is in May to Disney World. We are staying 9 nights at BLT in a one bedroom. The reason for the trip is I'm graduating college with my Bachelors in hospitality management. I'm 9 weeks from being D-O-N-E


That will be an amazing trip!!!  You deserve to celebrate!


----------



## flipflopmom

Yesterday, with all the snow and ice, DH had several employees that couldn't make it to work.  He ended up having to run machines, so he got a repreive from his "plan".  As we said, it's another day down, doesn't matter how!  2 down, 88 to go!  He did hear that there is some sort of new termination policy that involves a panel of peers reviewing before you can be terminated, which helped his morale, too.  At this point, I'm all about keeping him strong, motivated, and encouraged, because that's when he's at his best.  If he gets defeated, thinking down, he'll go down.  I've been singing "FIREWORK" to him. 

Today is Sophie's 4th birthday!  I'm pretty emotional about it.  I've said this before, but Anna Kathryn was born after infertility treatments.  We were told no chance of having another without them.  7 years later SURPRISE!  From that moment, I was convinced that God had a plan for her.  Maybe it was to give Daddy strength, and Mom a reason to get up in the mornings now.  Something else I've thought often, and only spoken out loud once, to DH, who told me he felt the same way and to never say it again, is that we won't get to keep her.  I've spent 4 years waiting for something horrible to happen.  I don't know if it's because of the surprise of her conception, or what.  I had toxemia when I was pregnant with her, and had to stay on bp meds after she was born. When she was 6 weeks old,we were home alone,  I was taking a long hot bath, she woke up, I jumped up, and the blockers in the meds kept my bp from regulating.  As soon as I picked her up, and walked into the br to get a towel, I passed out holding her.  When I came to, we were in the floor, she was screaming, and there was a lot of blood.  It took a while to realize it was coming from me, and that I had hit my head on the counter going down.  I've lived in fear that something from that drop will come back to haunt us someday.  She was on my arm, we don't have any way of knowing if there was a trauma to her.   I'm hoping to get this maudlin fear gone before she gets up!  Sorry to unload!

She planned her day, we're going to do just dance, watch both Ariel movies, play Tiana on wii, and make cupcakes.  Going to MIL and FIL for dinner, wish they hadn't invited us today, but oh well. We might go early so I can run on their treadmill before dinner.

TOM is not making this week easy on me, and I am hoping that your biggest loser doesn't turn into your biggest gainer this week!

HAVE A GREAT DAY!!  LAST DAY BEFORE WEIGH IN!  MAKE IT COUNT!!
Taryn


----------



## KristiMc

flipflopmom said:


> Yesterday, with all the snow and ice, DH had several employees that couldn't make it to work.  He ended up having to run machines, so he got a repreive from his "plan".  As we said, it's another day down, doesn't matter how!  2 down, 88 to go!  He did hear that there is some sort of new termination policy that involves a panel of peers reviewing before you can be terminated, which helped his morale, too.  At this point, I'm all about keeping him strong, motivated, and encouraged, because that's when he's at his best.  If he gets defeated, thinking down, he'll go down.  I've been singing "FIREWORK" to him.
> 
> Today is Sophie's 4th birthday!  I'm pretty emotional about it.  I've said this before, but Anna Kathryn was born after infertility treatments.  We were told no chance of having another without them.  7 years later SURPRISE!  From that moment, I was convinced that God had a plan for her.  Maybe it was to give Daddy strength, and Mom a reason to get up in the mornings now.  Something else I've thought often, and only spoken out loud once, to DH, who told me he felt the same way and to never say it again, is that we won't get to keep her.  I've spent 4 years waiting for something horrible to happen.  I don't know if it's because of the surprise of her conception, or what.  I had toxemia when I was pregnant with her, and had to stay on bp meds after she was born. When she was 6 weeks old,we were home alone,  I was taking a long hot bath, she woke up, I jumped up, and the blockers in the meds kept my bp from regulating.  As soon as I picked her up, and walked into the br to get a towel, I passed out holding her.  When I came to, we were in the floor, she was screaming, and there was a lot of blood.  It took a while to realize it was coming from me, and that I had hit my head on the counter going down.  I've lived in fear that something from that drop will come back to haunt us someday.  She was on my arm, we don't have any way of knowing if there was a trauma to her.   I'm hoping to get this maudlin fear gone before she gets up!  Sorry to unload!
> 
> She planned her day, we're going to do just dance, watch both Ariel movies, play Tiana on wii, and make cupcakes.  Going to MIL and FIL for dinner, wish they hadn't invited us today, but oh well. We might go early so I can run on their treadmill before dinner.
> 
> TOM is not making this week easy on me, and I am hoping that your biggest loser doesn't turn into your biggest gainer this week!
> 
> HAVE A GREAT DAY!!  LAST DAY BEFORE WEIGH IN!  MAKE IT COUNT!!
> Taryn



Happy Birthday to your little girl!


----------



## tigger813

Taryn- A lot of towns around us are delayed or canceled but not us! Our town doesn't like to delay or cancel. If it was a delay it would be 90 minutes and I hate doing math in the morning to figure out when to get the kids to the bus stop! DD1 is up and dressed and finished her breakfast.

DH and I went on an adult trip in July 2007. It was our first DVC trip. We stayed at BCV! I'm really focused on not spending money this month and every other month as well. A trip in the fall would be a dream and we sooo want to go on the cruise!

Alarm went off at 5, I laid there for 10 minutes and then came and laid on the couch until 6:15. I just can't get moving. I think shoveling wore me out. I fell asleep on the couch for about 15 minutes last night and then stayed up until after 11 watching Top Chef All Stars.

Time to go make DD1s lunch and get some clothes on to go to the bus stop!


----------



## disneymom2one

I'm behind again ... bad cold and I lost my voice after teaching three classes yesterday.  I *think* our scale is broken as well so no daily weigh-ins for me but I've been doing okay.

QUOTD's:

Next trip is spring break in a couple of months - AKV and BCV for a few days and then maybe something else.  Vero is booked for now but we may change it up.  We just got back from a huge winter trip to DC so it'll be a low key trip, whatever it is.

No big date stories - I wasn't much of a dater.  Two serious boyfriends and then met my husband in grad. school.

Hope everyone is well.  There is actually ice on my driveway this morning - it's cold in NW Florida!


----------



## The Mystery Machine

Hello Team Mickey! So many stories of "us". HUGS to all of you struggling this week.

My focus is to get a job and take some classes in Excel. That is a scary journey for a SAHM. I NEED to work not only financially but mentally. I am working on my resume today.

I finally did well yestersday. I did not binge and I ate my target calories.

Goals are to eat veggies and drink water today. My exercise will be cleaning and organizing. Sometimes you have to go small. I am finding that I need to go day to day instead of looking at the week which overwhelms me.

Good Luck to everyone! You are not alone.


----------



## Rose&Mike

I was going to multi-quote, but I'm running late.

Taryn--thanks for the vitamin d reminder. I'm going to get it out and set it on the counter. Happy birthday to your baby! I constantly worried that something was going to happen to Tom. He was sick all the time--and it was always something weird--twice he had allergic reactions that were so bad he had blood coming out of his eyes! Anyhow, hugs to you. Hang in there!

CC--I get the binges. Anxiety brought on my binges, then the diet soda fueled them. Maybe look at some short stress relieving/ breathing things to get through them. And if it's really bad try saying, ok I will have some fruit. If after I do xxx, and eat my fruit, then I will allow myself to have xxxx. I think it's trial and error to learn a way to best manage it. Hang in there.

Lindsay--thank you for being our coach this week, even though it was such a crazy week for you!

MM--I feel you on the going back to work stuff. I started off volunteering. Just a thought. I got a lot of skills, some self-confidence, and a job offer within a couple of months. 

Ok, got to get going. Have a great day everyone! It's been a tough January with the snowy cold weather, and all the other things that are going on. Be proud of yourself for hanging in there. Remember you don't have to be perfect every day. You just have to keep trying! Drink your water and get in some exercise today. (I'm running 4 miles after work). 

Have a great day!


----------



## my3princes

Disneywedding2010 said:


> I had (its after midnight) a really rough day yesterday emotionally. My husband and daughter were killed on Jan 27, 2008 when we were hit head on by a drunk driver. The 3 year anniversary is around the corner. I was depressed and didn't give a flying flip about anything today. So I ate probably around 2000 calories today. I didn't have any soda but today was just bad.
> 
> Tomorrow is a new day.



I can't even imagine the pain and loss that you are dealing with.    I'm glad that you're looking at today as a new day.



smile4stamps said:


> QOTD: Next Vacation
> 
> I am hoping to be going to Disneyland for my Birthday in June and am inviting my friends.  Really hoping it works out and I can see my Best Friend who lives in Texas!
> 
> 
> I had 2 big accomplishments (for me!) the last 2 days.  Yesterday someone brought fresh donuts to work as I was getting off work.  Donuts are my nemesis!  I LOVE Donuts!  I passed them up!  There was even one left sitting on the table as I was leaving and I resisted!
> 
> Today I had a day-long meeting at work and several people are assigned to bring food.  Normally I pig out all day!  Today I brought my own morning snack and lunch and didn't touch any of the yummy looking food on the table!



Great Restraint



flipflopmom said:


> Yesterday, with all the snow and ice, DH had several employees that couldn't make it to work.  He ended up having to run machines, so he got a repreive from his "plan".  As we said, it's another day down, doesn't matter how!  2 down, 88 to go!  He did hear that there is some sort of new termination policy that involves a panel of peers reviewing before you can be terminated, which helped his morale, too.  At this point, I'm all about keeping him strong, motivated, and encouraged, because that's when he's at his best.  If he gets defeated, thinking down, he'll go down.  I've been singing "FIREWORK" to him.
> 
> Today is Sophie's 4th birthday!  I'm pretty emotional about it.  I've said this before, but Anna Kathryn was born after infertility treatments.  We were told no chance of having another without them.  7 years later SURPRISE!  From that moment, I was convinced that God had a plan for her.  Maybe it was to give Daddy strength, and Mom a reason to get up in the mornings now.  Something else I've thought often, and only spoken out loud once, to DH, who told me he felt the same way and to never say it again, is that we won't get to keep her.  I've spent 4 years waiting for something horrible to happen.  I don't know if it's because of the surprise of her conception, or what.  I had toxemia when I was pregnant with her, and had to stay on bp meds after she was born. When she was 6 weeks old,we were home alone,  I was taking a long hot bath, she woke up, I jumped up, and the blockers in the meds kept my bp from regulating.  As soon as I picked her up, and walked into the br to get a towel, I passed out holding her.  When I came to, we were in the floor, she was screaming, and there was a lot of blood.  It took a while to realize it was coming from me, and that I had hit my head on the counter going down.  I've lived in fear that something from that drop will come back to haunt us someday.  She was on my arm, we don't have any way of knowing if there was a trauma to her.   I'm hoping to get this maudlin fear gone before she gets up!  Sorry to unload!
> 
> She planned her day, we're going to do just dance, watch both Ariel movies, play Tiana on wii, and make cupcakes.  Going to MIL and FIL for dinner, wish they hadn't invited us today, but oh well. We might go early so I can run on their treadmill before dinner.
> 
> TOM is not making this week easy on me, and I am hoping that your biggest loser doesn't turn into your biggest gainer this week!
> 
> HAVE A GREAT DAY!!  LAST DAY BEFORE WEIGH IN!  MAKE IT COUNT!!
> Taryn



How scary.  I'm sure that God has a plan for all of our children and trust me my faith has been tested more than once.  Enjoy every minute with your kids and don't let the darkside overcome you.  It's much easier said than done, but none the less we have to live life now and enjoy every minute.



The Mystery Machine said:


> Hello Team Mickey! So many stories of "us". HUGS to all of you struggling this week.
> 
> My focus is to get a job and take some classes in Excel. That is a scary journey for a SAHM. I NEED to work not only financially but mentally. I am working on my resume today.
> 
> I finally did well yestersday. I did not binge and I ate my target calories.
> 
> Goals are to eat veggies and drink water today. My exercise will be cleaning and organizing. Sometimes you have to go small. I am finding that I need to go day to day instead of looking at the week which overwhelms me.
> 
> Good Luck to everyone! You are not alone.



good luck.  The job market is so rough right now.  I was in your position last fall and was surprised how long it took to find a job and I took one that I wouldn't have considered in a better job market.


----------



## Holly324

Good morning all!  Starting out stressed this morning....the alarm on my phone doesn't work, so we were late getting out the door to get my 4 year old to preschool.  Oh well, we still made it there on time, he just had to eat breakfast in the car!  Prayers for those who are struggling this week......

QOTD:  I can't say I was ever on a weird date.  I met my husband when we were 15.  We started dating and now, 13 years (10 years of marriage), 3 different states, one dog, and 2 kids later, we still try to "date" as much as possible!   

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## BELLE1109

HI everyone!

I need your help- what are some WW/diet friendly football foods?  
We are having people over for the big Pats/Jets game (GO PATS!) and I want to make a least one thing I can eat.


----------



## HappyMatt

*1/13/11 Thursday QOTD

What was the funniest/wierdest date you ever went on. If you dont have one than give us your best date story.*

It was the first "official" date that my wife and I went on.  It was to a movie theater that played second run movies and served food and booze.  We went to see Sahara with Matthew McConaughey and Penélope Cruz.  It's not that we WANTED to see Sahara, it's just that that was the only movie they were showing at the time.  In fact, Sahara is not a good movie at all, the theater was not very crowded and we were able to talk to each other and crack jokes through the whole movie.  

We ordered a pizza to share.  They brought the pizza and asked if we needed anything else.  I requested plates, which I thought would be a simple request.  We were told that they did not have any plates.  That threw us for a loop, but we pressed on.  I cut the pizza and the cheese melted back together instantly, as if the knife had never touched it.  We decided to use napkins instead of plates (napkins they did have, how kind of them).  This super adhesive cheese on our pizza instantly bonded with the molecular structure of the napkin.  So, we were treated to some delightful napkin pizza while we watched the sub-par Sahara.  But, we had fun because we were together.


----------



## my3princes

BELLE1109 said:


> HI everyone!
> 
> I need your help- what are some WW/diet friendly football foods?
> We are having people over for the big Pats/Jets game (GO PATS!) and I want to make a least one thing I can eat.



I'd go with fresh sliced fruit and maybe low cal fruit dip


----------



## fly4free2

Quote:
Originally Posted by Mrs D  
Hi Mom! Needless to say at the next class I told him in no uncertain terms to lose my number. Several years later, DH & I were engaged and went to an Italian restaurant with a large group of his friends. Guess who our waitress was? The topless actress! 

Sounds like a class act guy. Guess she must have really been in your face for you to recognizer her years later. Is this the first time your mom is hearing this story? HAHA! 
Sorry, I have not learned how to cut and paste post, but this was from: *Flipflopmom*

Yes this is the first time Mom heard this, but sometimes its better not to know . 
 She has always had a good head on her shoulders and I knew she used it.


----------



## dis-happy

Greetings Mickey Teammates!

Finally, we have SUN here.  Although my dd's university still hasn't had class yet and they were cancelled again today.  She went back last weekend for school to start on Monday.  Wonder what they've been doing all this time....(or maybe I don't want to know, LOL).

I weighed myself this morning and it looks like almost 5 lbs are gone!  I cannot wait to hit my next mile marker, which will put me into a new group of 10's that I haven't seen since my pg. 3 years ago.  WW is really working well for me, mainly because I have to enter it all in online and it stops the binge eating (you know, if one tastes really good then 3 or 4 taste even better!).  Last night I made some delicious potatoes by slicing and baking in the oven with a little olive oil and some spices from a packet I bought at the DTD Kitchen Store last week.  Yum!

QOTD Vacation: we just got back from WDW and I'm planning our next trip in July.  We're taking some friends and I had a great time finding little things I can leave for her every month as part of the countdown.  She totally appreciates it; it's nice to have Disney crazy friends who get it.

QOTD Dates: Married for 23 years and memory for dating is very foggy!

Have a great day everyone!!!


----------



## WeLoveLilo05

Disneywedding2010 said:


> I had (its after midnight) a really rough day yesterday emotionally. My husband and daughter were killed on Jan 27, 2008 when we were hit head on by a drunk driver. The 3 year anniversary is around the corner. I was depressed and didn't give a flying flip about anything today. So I ate probably around 2000 calories today. I didn't have any soda but today was just bad.
> 
> Tomorrow is a new day.



 I am so sorry for everything, I cannot even imagine what you are going through. I hope you are feeling a little better today. You are in my thoughts.


----------



## tigger813

My in box is empty and waiting on all of your wonderful weigh ins tomorrow! I did receive a weigh in this morning!

Welcome to all of our new comers!!!! You're in GREAT company!

REMINDER: Please make sure that you put your team name in your title of message to me to save me time! Also write your WEIGHT not what you lost though you may include that as long as you also have given me your weight! With over 160 of you now, the easier things are the better!

Leaving working in about 45 minutes to run and pick up more WW  meals for DH and myself! $1.49 a box! Can't beat that. Just hope they have meals we like. 

Feeling much better today. I plan on getting in a workout when I get home and maybe another tonight if I have the energy! I think my body was missing the Herbalife stuff. My co-worker and I think it was the B12 I was lacking! I've had 2 cups of green tea, a water with aloe and a shake this morning. For lunch I had a WW meal and Cherry Zero (only soda for the day) and 3 mini Reese's peanut butter cups. 

Hopefully the girls and I can do some Just Dance this afternoon as we never got around to it yesterday!

The sun is so bright outside today! Glad that it's melting all the snow on the roads though it is very cold out and still quite windy! Hoping we are done with snow for awhile though we may get some next week though it's too early to tell!

I think I'll have my SoBe water and then read some more posts!

I'll be up early tomorrow, hopefully to workout and start putting in weigh ins!!!

Good luck! My gain won't be as much as I thought despite not being so good the past few days. Boy, I must have burned off a lot of calories shoveling. I do need to finish our deck later so that could be another workout!

So glad to have some energy back!

TTFN


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

Mrs D said:


> [/COLOR]
> In college I went to a very liberal arts school. Think lots of piercings, tattoos and mohawks. Anyway a kind of quiet guy in my computer class asked to partner up for a project. After working on it and finding a bit in common we met a few times for coffee. He asked me out to see a play with another couple he was friends with. It would be the first time I had met any of his friends (I did not consider that we were dating just seeing where the interest might go).
> 
> I was the only person with a car (red flag 1) so I picked him up, went to pick his friends up who made us sit around for almost an hour while they got ready (?!?!?!) then I drove us to the theater. I was hungry and stated as much but there wasn't really time to grab a bite (which I believe was part of the plan but, we wasted an hour at the friends apt). So we decided to get something after.
> It was a very small theater with maybe 3 rows of seats, so close you could almost smell the actors breath. Ok, that's fine. Well in the second half of the play the main character for no apparent reason takes off her shirt and does the rest of the play topless. Now, I'm sure it was in the script but I sure didn't see that one coming. And so, um, close up!
> Alright, now I'm starving but no one them has any money (what is this red flag 2 or 3?). I don't know how it happened but somehow we ended up in a 7-11 type store only not the clean franchise with pre-made sandwiches. This is a dirty, city bodega. My "date" suggests I get something to eat here. Ha! Instead of doritos I grabbed an apple. That's pretty harmless. We are walking down the street to head to the next place (I think a bar so they must have had *some* money) when I bite into a completely rotten apple.
> After the first drink at the bar I came down with a terrible headache and needed to rush right home. I didn't even feel bad for letting them take the El home.
> Needless to say at the next class I told him in no uncertain terms to lose my number.
> Several years later,  DH & I were engaged and went to an Italian restaurant with a large group of his friends. Guess who our waitress was? The topless actress!



that was a good one.  Ive once heard that we have to find all the mr wrongs before we know what mr right actually is.  Thanks for sharing your story.  I cant believe she was your waitress years later and that you actually remembered her.



my3princes said:


> My first date ever was my first date with my DH.  We went to the movies on a double date.  After the movie we were walking to the car and I had turned to talk to my friend and DH walked me right into a pole.  Everyone thought it was funny (except me at the time)  We all laugh about it now.



Nice guy.  I guess it couldnt have been to bad since you still married him



my3princes said:


> It's been a rough night around here.  Nick has brought up some new or new to Chris and I symptoms which have us in worry mode again.  Of course the Neurologist hasn't followed up with us so I'm totally stressed out.  Ended up calling the neurologist on call and she was no help.  She said she'd pass it along to his neurologist and he'll get back to us.  Who knows when.  It almost feels like last year when Hunter was diagnosed with a brain tumor.  Calgone take me away.



deb.  I hope all turns out of.  I am so sorry that you have to go through this.



Merryweather27 said:


> Today was a whirlwind!  I looked everywhere for my keys this morning, and eventually even pulled DH's key to my car off his ring...only to find my keys still in the deadbolt from last night as I stepped outside.  Then I left my big water cup in the car.



I leave my keys in the door often and go crazy looking for them.  It drives my dh batty.  I also left my big cup of water in the car last night so this morning I had a big cup of ice.  You dating story was very odd...talk about being the 3rd wheel.



smile4stamps said:


> I had 2 big accomplishments (for me!) the last 2 days.  Yesterday someone brought fresh donuts to work as I was getting off work.  Donuts are my nemesis!  I LOVE Donuts!  I passed them up!  There was even one left sitting on the table as I was leaving and I resisted!



Great job.  donuts are a tough one for me too.  I find that if I wait long enough by the time I get to the box everyone else eats the good ones I like and then I have no choice but to be donut-free.



Disneywedding2010 said:


> I had (its after midnight) a really rough day yesterday emotionally. My husband and daughter were killed on Jan 27, 2008 when we were hit head on by a drunk driver. The 3 year anniversary is around the corner. I was depressed and didn't give a flying flip about anything today. So I ate probably around 2000 calories today. I didn't have any soda but today was just bad.
> 
> Tomorrow is a new day.



Today is a new day!!! I hope you are feeling better.  Gosh I could not even imagine the feeling you still hold from that.  No advice here but just lots of  for you.



Disneywedding2010 said:


> 1/12/11 Wednesday QOTD
> 
> This snowy weather stinks!
> Where is your next vacation planned and what are you looking forward to the most.
> 
> Our next vacation is in May to Disney World. We are staying 9 nights at BLT in a one bedroom. The reason for the trip is I'm graduating college with my Bachelors in hospitality management. I'm 9 weeks from being D-O-N-E



Wow you are so close.  That is a great accomplishment and one that Im sure you worked so hard for.  What a wonderful trip that will be.



flipflopmom said:


> Hope I didn't send the clone vibes your way.  At least we've got each other.
> 
> HEAR ME?
> 
> And your funny date story kinda gave me the heebie jeebies!  How fitting that your children are in Sunday School together!




1. Yes I was thinking the same thing.  We do have each other 
2. I hear ya, I hear ya
3. It is awkward that they are in the same class but luckily his wife usually is the one that comes.  Although I often want to say to her if you only knew how odd your husband was years ago.  His mom also teaches sunday school and has for years even when I was little, she always talks to me about him like he is this wonderful guy and inside my head I am thinking "gag me with a spoon" 



flipflopmom said:


> As we said, it's another day down, doesn't matter how!  2 down, 88 to go!  He did hear that there is some sort of new termination policy that involves a panel of peers reviewing before you can be terminated, which helped his morale, too.



one day at a time.  Glad they have a process set up.  He should be fine as long as he keeps doing what hes doing.  Im praying for you guys.

Mike requested a meeting with his bossess, boss.  he felt it was the last resort.  His boss just doesnt listen to him and when he asks for guidance she tells him. "I dont know what to tell you".  He feels that it is reflecting bad on him and he is just trying to do what she asks or tells him to do.  He spoke to her about it many many times and in different ways.  Nothing seems to change.  So he is having lunch tomorrow with the president and HR.  Now he feels bad as if he is back stabbing but its to the point that he needs to look out for himself.



The Mystery Machine said:


> My focus is to get a job and take some classes in Excel.



Excel was never around when I went through school and now recently I have been doing business plans and having to learn it on my own from scratch.  It is overwhelming at first but you will get it.  Good luck on getting back into the workforce.



Holly324 said:


> QOTD:  I can't say I was ever on a weird date.  I met my husband when we were 15.  We started dating and now, 13 years (10 years of marriage), 3 different states, one dog, and 2 kids later, we still try to "date" as much as possible!
> 
> Have a great day everyone!



thats a sweet story.



HappyMatt said:


> *1/13/11 Thursday QOTD
> 
> What was the funniest/wierdest date you ever went on. If you dont have one than give us your best date story.*
> 
> It was the first "official" date that my wife and I went on.  It was to a movie theater that played second run movies and served food and booze.  We went to see Sahara with Matthew McConaughey and Penélope Cruz.  It's not that we WANTED to see Sahara, it's just that that was the only movie they were showing at the time.  In fact, Sahara is not a good movie at all, the theater was not very crowded and we were able to talk to each other and crack jokes through the whole movie.
> 
> We ordered a pizza to share.  They brought the pizza and asked if we needed anything else.  I requested plates, which I thought would be a simple request.  We were told that they did not have any plates.  That threw us for a loop, but we pressed on.  I cut the pizza and the cheese melted back together instantly, as if the knife had never touched it.  We decided to use napkins instead of plates (napkins they did have, how kind of them).  This super adhesive cheese on our pizza instantly bonded with the molecular structure of the napkin.  So, we were treated to some delightful napkin pizza while we watched the sub-par Sahara.  But, we had fun because we were together.



I never heard of a movie theater serving food like that.  and with no plates.  Im glad it made for a good story to tell.



dis-happy said:


> I weighed myself this morning and it looks like almost 5 lbs are gone!



wow great job.  Keep up the good work.

Hi all just wanted to make a quick check in so I dont have pages to go through tonight.  Its been fun hearing all your dating stories both good and bad.  I always find those stories funny...of course they are not as funny in the moment but years later now we can laugh.

Enjoy the rest of your day!


----------



## donac

flipflopmom said:


> Yesterday, with all the snow and ice, DH had several employees that couldn't make it to work.  He ended up having to run machines, so he got a repreive from his "plan".  As we said, it's another day down, doesn't matter how!  2 down, 88 to go!  He did hear that there is some sort of new termination policy that involves a panel of peers reviewing before you can be terminated, which helped his morale, too.  At this point, I'm all about keeping him strong, motivated, and encouraged, because that's when he's at his best.  If he gets defeated, thinking down, he'll go down.  I've been singing "FIREWORK" to him.
> 
> Today is Sophie's 4th birthday!  I'm pretty emotional about it.  I've said this before, but Anna Kathryn was born after infertility treatments.  We were told no chance of having another without them.  7 years later SURPRISE!  From that moment, I was convinced that God had a plan for her.  Maybe it was to give Daddy strength, and Mom a reason to get up in the mornings now.  Something else I've thought often, and only spoken out loud once, to DH, who told me he felt the same way and to never say it again, is that we won't get to keep her.  I've spent 4 years waiting for something horrible to happen.  I don't know if it's because of the surprise of her conception, or what.  I had toxemia when I was pregnant with her, and had to stay on bp meds after she was born. When she was 6 weeks old,we were home alone,  I was taking a long hot bath, she woke up, I jumped up, and the blockers in the meds kept my bp from regulating.  As soon as I picked her up, and walked into the br to get a towel, I passed out holding her.  When I came to, we were in the floor, she was screaming, and there was a lot of blood.  It took a while to realize it was coming from me, and that I had hit my head on the counter going down.  I've lived in fear that something from that drop will come back to haunt us someday.  She was on my arm, we don't have any way of knowing if there was a trauma to her.   I'm hoping to get this maudlin fear gone before she gets up!  Sorry to unload!
> 
> She planned her day, we're going to do just dance, watch both Ariel movies, play Tiana on wii, and make cupcakes.  Going to MIL and FIL for dinner, wish they hadn't invited us today, but oh well. We might go early so I can run on their treadmill before dinner.
> 
> TOM is not making this week easy on me, and I am hoping that your biggest loser doesn't turn into your biggest gainer this week!
> 
> HAVE A GREAT DAY!!  LAST DAY BEFORE WEIGH IN!  MAKE IT COUNT!!
> Taryn



Have a great day with Sophie's birthday.  I have a friend at work who is due anyday now who has gone through the same thing.  Her first is almost 6 years old.  She went through Invitro and was also told that she she would not have another.  

Thanks for the update about your dh.  I am glad the two of you are trying to keep positive. 


Hi Team Mickey.  I miss some of you guys.  Jus thought some of you guys who have been with me over the last couple of months.  My knee is about 80% better and I am going back to yoga tonight.


good luck tomorrow.


----------



## Disneywedding2010

Thank you all for the kind words.

Today, is a little better from yesterday (watching my calories) but I'm still pretty bummed. My best friend wants to go out to dinner but I'm in that mood of I just really don't want to leave the house. I've spent most of the day lounging in my pjs. I'm probably in the next few minutes going to get up, change clothes, and get on the treadmill, maybe a little work out will get my mind off of everything.


----------



## keenercam

cclovesdis said:


> QOTD: We just booked a trip to WDW for August. We are staying at the Wilderness Lodge. Hoping it's not TOM and that I can show off a bit poolside. Yeah, right.


CC – You are going to LOVE the Wilderness Lodge.  The entire resort is just gorgeous and the pool is beautiful!  My friend got married there and the pictures are just incredible because you’d think they were in the great Northwest somewhere.   I can’t wait to hear about your planning.


mommyof2Pirates said:


> That is so exciting cam.  How is he doing so far.  I hope you have some nice family meal nights.  Even if not Im sure he will appreciate everything you are doing for him.


Lindsay – Thank you for asking.  He has been at my son’s school since the beginning of the year, and the posts on his FB page from his schoolmates are a testament to what a great guy he is.  Andrew has met him and is so full of respect for this young man who is mature and dignified and kind and such a hard worker.  Howard and I haven’t met him yet.  We will meet him Saturday and we are really looking forward to it.



my3princes said:


> It's been a rough night around here.  Nick has brought up some new or new to Chris and I symptoms which have us in worry mode again.  Of course the Neurologist hasn't followed up with us so I'm totally stressed out.  Ended up calling the neurologist on call and she was no help.  She said she'd pass it along to his neurologist and he'll get back to us.  Who knows when.  It almost feels like last year when Hunter was diagnosed with a brain tumor.  Calgone take me away.


Deb – I am thinking of you so much today.  How is Nick doing?  What did the neurologist say?


smile4stamps said:


> I had 2 big accomplishments (for me!) the last 2 days.  Yesterday someone brought fresh donuts to work as I was getting off work.  Donuts are my nemesis!  I LOVE Donuts!  I passed them up!  There was even one left sitting on the table as I was leaving and I resisted!
> 
> Today I had a day-long meeting at work and several people are assigned to bring food.  Normally I pig out all day!  Today I brought my own morning snack and lunch and didn't touch any of the yummy looking food on the table!



Awesome NSVs (non-scale victories)!!!!  What great discipline!! And willpower! (or is that “won’t power”?)  


Disneywedding2010 said:


> I had (its after midnight) a really rough day yesterday emotionally. My husband and daughter were killed on Jan 27, 2008 when we were hit head on by a drunk driver. The 3 year anniversary is around the corner. I was depressed and didn't give a flying flip about anything today. So I ate probably around 2000 calories today. I didn't have any soda but today was just bad.
> 
> Tomorrow is a new day.


Kristina – I just can’t begin to imagine what you are feeling.  I wish there were something I could do for you.  I can only send you a virtual hug.  



flipflopmom said:


> That will be so exciting!  How long will he be there?  Has Andrew decided on a college, yet?  What an amazing experience!  You'll find a new groove with your new family, and stay OP.  I feel it!  Hope you get caught up quickly!


Taryn –  If all goes as planned, he will be with us until June. It is going to be SUCH a busy 5 months – we have something going on nearly every weekend between now and Mother’s Day.  AND Andrew is waiting to hear from colleges and then we may need to try to squeeze in some weekend trips, besides Easter weekend at Univ. of South Carolina if he gets in there (to audition for their drumline).   Of course, there is also the spring musical (Andrew will audition), a trip to Massachusetts for my aunt’s 60th birthday party, several charity galas, a band trip, senior retreat, senior Prom, senior week, etc. etc.  I am not sure how much our visitor will be involved in any of those activities, but it will be interesting having two high school seniors in the house, at least as far as school commitments.  FUN!  LOL!  I wish the wait for college decision letters were behind us, but we are waiting, waiting, waiting….

Well, I unexpectedly had a hearing this morning so I didn’t get up and go to my WW meeting. I will go on Saturday morning so that I won’t miss a weigh in this week.  I was up several pounds the morning after returning from WDW, but I think most of it is gone now.  I am doing the Facebook 100 day exercise challenge, so it has really kept me motivated to do my 30 minutes every day in addition to my crunches and push-ups, now that I am back into a routine.  I am thinking that walking a mile round-trip to court today with a briefcase in 22 degree weather should count double.  What do you think? 

I am sorry I haven’t caught up with everyone.  It is so great to see everyone posting and especially to welcome so many new WISHers to Team Mickey!   

I think I have to go sign up to coach at least one week during this challenge.  It keeps me on track and helps me get to know everyone.  Yes, my motives are entirely selfish! LOL! 

Have a great night everyone. Hoping to leave work soon to go work on cleaning the guestroom closet and dresser out to prepare for our visitor.  Perfect excuse to get rid of all those clothes I still have in each of 4-5 sizes larger than what I am wearing now.

ETA: Just realized part of my multi-quote response disappeared.     Taryn, Happy Birthday to Sophie!!!  And kudos to Brad for his positive attitude - glad he has you to support him and that he is feeling a bit more optimistic.


----------



## tigger813

If you have a Wii and love to dance, you need to have the Just Dance games! I just did 4 dances on Just Dance 2: Wake Me Up Before You Go Go, Monster Mash, Walk Like and Egyptian and a song that I didn't know! It is soooo much fun! I love to dance and don't get to much anymore. There's a Just Sweat mode! On that you do 3 dances everyday! You get to choose them! 

I did my EASA2 workout from yesterday this afternoon. I have one to do tomorrow and then I'll have to do one more over the weekend to be all caught up. I'll probably do 2 miles on the elliptical in the morning and one of the BL Power Walk miles!

Just got the kids in bed and got out their Patriots clothes to wear to school tomorrow!

DH and I are watching the Bruins game so I put on my new Bruins t-shirt I got for Christmas.

Gotta pick up a few more things for our company on Sunday. I had better make a list so I don't forget anything! If I don't have a list I forget things!

I made my first Herbalife sale today. I will be putting in the order tomorrow or this weekend. I'm out at home so I really need to put in an order!

to all that need them! I feel bad that I haven't been answering too many of the QOTD and responding to many people! This week should be better since I actually know what I'm doing now! LOL!!!! I'm excited to get all the weigh ins instead of  like last week!!!!!

A friend of mine who is going to Disney in August is going to let me help her make her dining reservations when it gets closer! That's going to be fun!

I think I'm done rambling! Bring on the weigh ins and please remember to include TEAM MICKEY in your title!

Night all!


----------



## Rose&Mike

Disneywedding2010--sending you some hugs. I'm glad you are getting some exercise in.

Dona--I am missing you all too! So glad you are able to get back to yoga!

Taryn--I think you asked what core I am doing--basically whatever the evil strength instructor makes us do when I go to strength twice a week. (Can you tell it's my first week back after missing a couple of weeks? Everything is sore!) She loves dynamic stuff and planks and pushups and all kinds of other awful things! Hope Sophie had a good b-day!

Deb--I meant to say something this morning--I hope everything is ok with your DS. I know how stressed you must be. Sending good thoughts your way.

Cam--So is your DS seriously thinking about USC? Did you know my DS goes there. I can actually say the school mascot now without feeling like I've said a potty word!

I had a good day. Got a lot accomplished at work, and ran 4 miles at the Y with Mike. We even got treadmills next to each other! It was really crowded.

Thank you to Lindsay for coaching this week! Welcome to flipflopmom (Taryn) who will be our coach for the next week.

*Just a little reminder for tomorrow:

PM your CURRENT WEIGHT along with your TEAM NAME to tigger813.

PM your HH points to cclovesdis. (Total points and points for each activity. Example 12/21 total, water 5/7, exercise 7/7, tracking 0/7.)*

If you have any questions, just let us know! Hope everyone sees great things on the scale tomorrow.


----------



## Rose&Mike

Tracey--I'm glad you are feeling better about things this week. Thanks for being our weight keeper!


----------



## KristiMc

tigger813 said:


> Just got the kids in bed and got out their Patriots clothes to wear to school tomorrow!



I just got my kids to bed and got out their Steelers jerseys to wear to school tomorrow.


----------



## tigger813

KristiMc said:


> I just got my kids to bed and got out their Steelers jerseys to wear to school tomorrow.



I grew up in NC as a Steelers fan! Oh the days of Terry Bradshaw, Franco Harris, Mean Joe Green, etc! Good luck to the Steelers on Sunday! But if we meet in the future, GO PATRIOTS!!!!!


----------



## BELLE1109

I wish I could wear my Patriots shirt tomorrow


----------



## Disney Yooper

Disneywedding2010 said:


> I had (its after midnight) a really rough day yesterday emotionally. My husband and daughter were killed on Jan 27, 2008 when we were hit head on by a drunk driver. The 3 year anniversary is around the corner. I was depressed and didn't give a flying flip about anything today. So I ate probably around 2000 calories today. I didn't have any soda but today was just bad.
> 
> Tomorrow is a new day.


----------



## Disney Yooper

1/12/11 Wednesday QOTD

This snowy weather stinks!
Where is your next vacation planned and what are you looking forward to the most. 

We are planning a week at Disney in December with my daughters and their boyfriends.  My mother & aunt are invited for 4 days as well.  I love planning Disney vacations.  We hope to take a bunch of mini camping week-ends this summer as well.  We have started planning those as well.

1/13/11 Thursday QOTD

What was the funniest/wierdest date you ever went on.

When I was a junior in high school, I was very close friends with a senior guy.  We both volunteered helping the elementary school kids with their gym period (which was our study hall hour).  We talked about EVERYTHING!

And then ... he asked me on a date to go see Star Wars.  We live in the Upper Peninsula of Michigan.  For those of you not familiar with the area, much of the area is wilderness.  It was 1/2 to 3/4 hour to the nearest movie theatre.  It was the most uncomfortable drive of my life.  

On the way up, we barely talked.  When we got to the theatre, we missed getting in by like 6 people.  Others were going to go bowling and come back to the next show.  I told him my parents would never go for that (as soon as we got home, they asked why we didn't call!).  We got in the car to drive back home.  I sat as close to the door as I could with my hand on the handle.  I kept repeating over & over in my head "If he reaches for me, I'm going to jump."   

We ended up going to see Star Wars a couple of weeks later.  We dated for several months.


----------



## jenjolt

Good Evening Team Mickey!! Just walked into the house, boy was it a long day today!!! I have after school tutoring on Thursday so I usually don't get home until after 7pm and tonight we had to pick up our car and run errands!!!

Kept up with my workouts this week!! Feeling great about that!!!! Need to find a way to eat all my points...with fruits and veggies 0 sometimes I find it hard to eat all my points!!! Water  Best part of the week, made it through our Biology meeting without tasting the donuts or endulging in the pizza...SCORE FOR ME!!!

I really enjoy just coming here in the evenings and just reading through your posts!! 

Can't wait to see what the scale says in the morning! Hoping for another loss this week!!!!

NEXT VACATION: In 12 short days I will be back at my Happy Place with my BFF WOOT WOOT!!


----------



## KristiMc

tigger813 said:


> I grew up in NC as a Steelers fan! Oh the days of Terry Bradshaw, Franco Harris, Mean Joe Green, etc! Good luck to the Steelers on Sunday! But if we meet in the future, GO PATRIOTS!!!!!



Good luck to you too!


----------



## Disney Yooper

Mrs D said:


> Anyhow, I had a super yummy breakfast this morning and wanted to share. I recently signed up for Hungry Girl newsletters and discovered her Egg Mug! They are so easy and so good. I made DH & I one this morning. I just use whatever veggies I have on hand. So this morning it was: Green pepper, baby Portabella mushrooms, spinach and green onion with Boar's Head ham (I only eat Boar's Head lunch meat now - it's delicious, no fillers, nitrates, other junk and the lowest WW point lunch meat I have found) and just a little Reduced Fat shredded cheddar with Egg Beaters. It was wonderful and only *3* WW points plus! It beats a bowl of Special K and milk both in points, taste and satisfaction. With only a little more effort.



Thank you so much for sharing.  These recipes look wonderful.  I need something easy to make for breakfast.  That is one of the best things I can do to lose weight - eat breakfast.  I'm lazy first thing in the morning so need something easy.


----------



## my3princes

Thanks for all the support.  I did talk to his neurologist today, in person.  He showed me the MRI and we talked about the extra vein in relation to other veins in his brain.  The other larger veins are similar in size to the extra and the extra isn't causing any trouble.  Both the neurologist and the neurosurgeon are in agreement that he can continue normal activities including snowboarding and lacrosse with no restrictions.  The symptoms that he is experiencing are not related to the brain discovery.  His symptoms are not life threatening and will probably continue for a while and most likely will disappear at some point.  It could be somthing that he's eating an additive in somthing, it could be that he has grown so fast the vessels in his neck haven't caught up, it could be migranes manifesting in an abnormal way.  For now it is watch and see and possibly journal.  Overall I feel reassured though I wish I could make the symptoms go away.


----------



## Disney Yooper

my3princes said:


> Thanks for all the support.  I did talk to his neurologist today, in person.  He showed me the MRI and we talked about the extra vein in relation to other veins in his brain.  The other larger veins are similar in size to the extra and the extra isn't causing any trouble.  Both the neurologist and the neurosurgeon are in agreement that he can continue normal activities including snowboarding and lacrosse with no restrictions.  The symptoms that he is experiencing are not related to the brain discovery.  His symptoms are not life threatening and will probably continue for a while and most likely will disappear at some point.  It could be somthing that he's eating an additive in somthing, it could be that he has grown so fast the vessels in his neck haven't caught up, it could be migranes manifesting in an abnormal way.  For now it is watch and see and possibly journal.  Overall I feel reassured though I wish I could make the symptoms go away.



 It is always more comforting to have a definite answer but sounds like a decent diagnosis.


----------



## Mrs D

Disney Yooper said:


> Thank you so much for sharing.  These recipes look wonderful.  I need something easy to make for breakfast.  That is one of the best things I can do to lose weight - eat breakfast.  I'm lazy first thing in the morning so need something easy.



They are yummy, filling & satisfying. My DH was a little skeptical about me cooking eggs in the micro at first but he's digging them now!


----------



## ScubaD

Hello teammates.  Had my weigh-in at the WW meeting and I was down another 7.6 pounds.  I have reached my 5% goal and am well on my way to hitting the 10% goal soon.  Plus I have just completed week #2 of P90X.

Dave


----------



## cclovesdis

Welcome to Healthy Habits!

My name is CC (short for Christina) and I will be your Healthy Habits coach for BL 11. I love the BL challenges and Healthy Habits has helped me significantly in achieving many of my goals.

*Some Background Information: *Thanks to donac (Dona-hostess of Team Donald) and jenanderson for their amazing help so I know how to coach!  I couldnt do this without seeing them in action previously.  I will be continuing the prizes that Jen started.

*Heres How Healthy Habits Works:* Each week there will be 3 Healthy Habits (HH) to complete. The first two HHs will always be drinking water and exercising. (Note: The amount and time will increase throughout the challenge!) At the end of each week, you will tally up the number of points you earned for the week and send me a private message with your total. Heres an example. For Week 1, the 3 HHs are drink Six 8 oz. glasses of water a day, exercise a minimum of 20 minutes per day, and eat at least 3 servings of vegetables a day. If on 4 days you get in all 3 HHs, you would report your points like this:

4/6 days of drinking water
4/6 days of exercising
4/6 days of eating veggies
Your total points (ex: 12/18) should be in the subject of your PM.

*This is a team competition.* On/about Tuesday evening, I will post the weeks results. I will share the number of participants on each team and the top scorers on each team. *New for BL 11: *I will also list the people who earned 7/7 on one or more of the HHs for the week. If you participated on the team with the most participants, you will be entered into a drawing for the week's prize. Each prize will have something to do with the 3rd Healthy Habit for the week. I will post the winner and ask that you PM me your contact information. (Please Note: If you do not wish to be entered into the drawing, please let me know in your PM. I understand peoples WISHes for privacy.)

Participation in Healthy Habits is entirely optional, but I encourage you to participate and help your team be on top for the week. Good luck on your journey and I hope that HHs helps you as much as it continues to help me!

Welcome to Health Habits Week 3

*Week 1 is 1/14-1/20*

This week's 3 Healthy Habits are:
1) Drink Six 8 oz. glasses of water.
2) Exercise a minimum of 20 minutes a day.
3) Eat at least 2 servings of fruit a day.

At the end of the week, please PM me your points. I will post the results on/about Tuesday. Don't forget, this is a team competition!

If you have any questions, please free to ask.


----------



## tigger813

ScubaD said:


> Hello teammates.  Had my weigh-in at the WW meeting and I was down another 7.6 pounds.  I have reached my 5% goal and am well on my way to hitting the 10% goal soon.  Plus I have just completed week #2 of P90X.
> 
> Dave



I don't have a goal for you on my chart! PM me your goal so you can be included in that list as well.


----------



## flipflopmom

my3princes said:


> How scary.  I'm sure that God has a plan for all of our children and trust me my faith has been tested more than once.  Enjoy every minute with your kids and don't let the darkside overcome you.  It's much easier said than done, but none the less we have to live life now and enjoy every minute.


I realize that sounded like we thought she was a golden child or something, I do think He has a plan for all our children.  I don't know why I was so maudlin about it yesterday??  I am trying so hard to just enjoy every minute!!!



Holly324 said:


> Good morning all!  Starting out stressed this morning....the alarm on my phone doesn't work, so we were late getting out the door to get my 4 year old to preschool.


YIKES!  I hate it when that happens, it just sets my whole day off wrong!  I love that you and your DH date often!!!



BELLE1109 said:


> HI everyone!I need your help- what are some WW/diet friendly football foods?


I made "taco soup", or my version of it the other night.  It was yummy, filling, and felt like a party food.  Just canned tomatoes, corn, taco seasoning mix, kidney beans, rotel, canned green chilies.  There are lots of variations on it.  I did add meat to mine (venison) but you could leave it out...  Fruit/veg tray are also good ideas.



HappyMatt said:


> We ordered a pizza to share.  They brought the pizza and asked if we needed anything else.  I requested plates, which I thought would be a simple request.  We were told that they did not have any plates.


No plates???? YIKES!!!  You bonded over bonded cheese.   Sounds like a memory, for sure!



fly4free2 said:


> Yes this is the first time Mom heard this, but sometimes its better not to know. She has always had a good head on her shoulders and I knew she used it.


That's too cute!  If you want to quote one person, you can click the quote button at the bottom, and what they said will appear on the screen in brackets.  Leave all that alone, and just reply under it.  If you want to quote two or more, one the first, click the + button under the first ones you want to quote, and then click quote on the last.  Hope that makes sense.  You two are too cute!



dis-happy said:


> She went back last weekend for school to start on Monday.  Wonder what they've been doing all this time....(or maybe I don't want to know, LOL). I weighed myself this morning and it looks like almost 5 lbs are gone!  I cannot wait to hit my next mile marker, which will put me into a new group of 10's that I haven't seen since my pg. 3 years ago.  WW is really working well for me, mainly because I have to enter it all in online and it stops the binge eating (you know, if one tastes really good then 3 or 4 taste even better!).


GREAT JOB!!!!!!!!  It really seems like the new WW is working for lots of people!  I love that you have Disney friends to share the obsession with!!!  I wish I had some IRL friends that get it as much as we do!



tigger813 said:


> Feeling much better today. I plan on getting in a workout when I get home and maybe another tonight if I have the energy! I think my body was missing the Herbalife stuff. So glad to have some energy back!


Glad you are getting back to your bouncy self!!!



mommyof2Pirates said:


> she always talks to me about him like he is this wonderful guy and inside my head I am thinking *"gag me with a spoon" * So he is having lunch tomorrow with the president and HR.  Now he feels bad as if he is back stabbing but its to the point that he needs to look out for himself.


I haven't heard that expression in YEARS!!!    It's not back stabbing, if he's not getting the support he needs, he is taking the appropriate steps.  Sending prayers his way at lunchtime today!  THANK YOU SO MUCH FOR COACHING THIS WEEK WITH ALL YOU HAVE HAD GOING ON!!!!!  THEY WERE FUN!



donac said:


> Hi Team Mickey.  I miss some of you guys.  Jus thought some of you guys who have been with me over the last couple of months.  My knee is about 80% better and I am going back to yoga tonight.


Hey Dona!!!   Thanks for dropping in!



Disneywedding2010 said:


> I've spent most of the day lounging in my pjs. I'm probably in the next few minutes going to get up, change clothes, and get on the treadmill, maybe a little work out will get my mind off of everything.


Hope you got up and got on the treadmill.  Sometimes distraction is the only thing that works, and exercise defintely enhances your mood!!!



keenercam said:


> Taryn   If all goes as planned, he will be with us until June. It is going to be SUCH a busy 5 months  we have something going on nearly every weekend between now and Mothers Day.   I wish the wait for college decision letters were behind us, but we are waiting, waiting, waiting.
> Well, I unexpectedly had a hearing this morning so I didnt get up and go to my WW meeting. I  I am thinking that walking a mile round-trip to court today with a briefcase in 22 degree weather should count double.  What do you think?  Perfect excuse to get rid of all those clothes I still have in each of 4-5 sizes larger than what I am wearing now.:


Good grief Cam.  4-5 sizes larger?  GET RID OF THAT JUNK!!!!  YOU WON'T EVER NEED IT AGAIN!  I would definitely say that walk could count double.  Your body will be in calorie burn mode just shivering to get warm!!!  Sorry your hearing was unexpected this am, but good for you going to the meeting.  Sending prayers that Andrew goes where he is meant!  You're going to have that poor fella sooo tired by the time you drag him all over the East Coast, but he'll love it!!!



tigger813 said:


> If you have a Wii and love to dance, you need to have the Just Dance games! I just did 4 dances on Just Dance 2: Wake Me Up Before You Go Go, Monster Mash, Walk Like and Egyptian and a song that I didn't know! to all that need them! I feel bad that I haven't been answering too many of the QOTD and responding to many people! This week should be better since I actually know what I'm doing now! LOL!!!! I'm excited to get all the weigh ins instead of  like last week!


We have JD1, I am hoping that Mil and FIl got Sophie JD2 for her birthday.  Sounds like fun!  I am glad you feel more secure with the weigh ins!



Rose&Mike said:


> Taryn--I think you asked what core I am doing--basically whatever the evil strength instructor makes us do when I go to strength twice a week. She loves dynamic stuff and planks and pushups and all kinds of other awful things!I had a good day. Got a lot accomplished at work, and ran 4 miles at the Y with Mike.
> *Just a little reminder for tomorrow:
> 
> PM your CURRENT WEIGHT along with your TEAM NAME to tigger813.
> 
> PM your HH points to cclovesdis. (Total points and points for each activity. Example 12/21 total, water 5/7, exercise 7/7, tracking 0/7.)*



Re quoted the instructions, reminders never hurt.  That strength class sounds like .... torturous fun!  How long does it last?  That's sweet that you and Mike dreadmilled together!



KristiMc said:


> I just got my kids to bed and got out their Steelers jerseys to wear to school tomorrow.


Too cute!



Disney Yooper said:


> We are planning a week at Disney in December with my daughters and their boyfriends.  My mother & aunt are invited for 4 days as well.  I love planning Disney vacations.


Me, too.  I'd love to open a service to help people plan their trips.  I had a friend send me an email yesterday saying her daughter wanted a princess lunch or dinner in Nov. and asked "Which would is best without costing a fortune?"  She really, really does not want to go back to WDW, they went 2 years ago.  I just laughed.  She's always thinking how many orders of cheese fries she could get at Outback for a WDW meal...



jenjolt said:


> Good Evening Team Mickey!!Kept up with my workouts this week!! Feeling great about that!!!! Need to find a way to eat all my points...with fruits and veggies 0 sometimes I find it hard to eat all my points!!! Water  Best part of the week, made it through our Biology meeting without tasting the donuts or endulging in the pizza!!!!
> NEXT VACATION: In 12 short days I will be back at my Happy Place with my BFF WOOT WOOT!!


Hey, can I be your new BFF and tag along?    HAVE FUN!!!



Disney Yooper said:


> Thank you so much for sharing.  These recipes look wonderful.  I need something easy to make for breakfast.  That is one of the best things I can do to lose weight - eat breakfast.


It's not the best option, but I have to have easy breakfast,too.  Kashi bars and a glass of milk are my kryptonite!  Fill me up, the ones with nuts have a bit of protein, totally does the trick!



my3princes said:


> Thanks for all the support.  I did talk to his neurologist today, in person.  He showed me the MRI and we talked about the extra vein in relation to other veins in his brain.  It could be somthing that he's eating an additive in somthing, it could be that he has grown so fast the vessels in his neck haven't caught up, it could be migranes manifesting in an abnormal way.  For now it is watch and see and possibly journal.  Overall I feel reassured though I wish I could make the symptoms go away.


WOW, that's pretty amibigous list of what could be causing them.  I think journaling would really help rule out a food issue....  How is he handling all this?



Mrs D said:


> They are yummy, filling & satisfying. My DH was a little skeptical about me cooking eggs in the micro at first but he's digging them now!


I like micro cooked eggs!  I was skeptical at first, too, but as long as you don't over cook, they are fine.



ScubaD said:


> Hello teammates.  Had my weigh-in at the WW meeting and I was down another 7.6 pounds.  I have reached my 5% goal and am well on my way to hitting the 10% goal soon.  Plus I have just completed week #2 of P90X.


  YOU ARE ROCKING DAVE!!!!!!



cclovesdis said:


> Welcome to Healthy Habits!


No so fast my friend.  How are you?

BRB


----------



## tigger813

CC-I plan on doing the HH this week! I do all 3 of those everyday anyways!

Started off the day doing 2.5 miles on the elliptical on level 3 friction so I burned off a lot of calories. I actually may end up with a loss this week, small but a loss is a loss. Hoping to hold myself together between now and Sunday so I won't have to work so hard next week! Things should be back to normal around here.

Going to work this morning for at least a while. I got half a pedicure yesterday. Today I actually get the polish on my toes! I have to return cans and bottles and pick up some bottles of stuff for this weekend! Then I have to go to the cheap grocery store to get the rest of what we need for our football party on Sunday! I'm planning on shakes for breakfast and lunch on Sunday so then I can enjoy food during the game.

This afternoon I will do today's EASA2 workout and then hopefully do some more Just Dance! I may do more elliptical if my on demand is working and has Grey's Anatomy from last night! I ended up watching Rudy this morning! Great inspirational movie! Love Sean Astin!!!!!

Received 5 weigh ins this morning so far! I'll do mine before I get in the shower!

Time to go make Ashleigh's lunch!

Have  a magical day and PLEASE don't forget your TEAM NAME!!!!!


----------



## flipflopmom

WELCOME TO THE BEGINNING OF WEEK 3!!!  I'm Taryn and I will be your coach this week!!  You know my every thought, but just as a recap - Lost 68 pounds last year, largely due to BL challenge.  I gained a bit over the holiday season, and have about 6 lbs to go to get back to my lowest, then I want to loose 2 more to get to a nice even 70 pound loss.  

QOTD FRIDAY 1/14:  So, we've had two weeks on this journey together. Time for a little introspection.   What have you learned about yourself thus far? 

For me, I've re-learned that good food makes me feel better, water  in mass quantities is my BFF, and being at home makes regular meals a lot harder! I've also learned that I have to have focus, weigh daily, and make conscious decisions about every lick, taste, and smidge that goes in!  Eating the crust off DD's pb&j is still calories!  

GET THOSE HH POINTS TO CC.  DON'T FORGET TO PUT TEAM MICKEY.  EVEN IF YOU GET 1 POINT (1 DAY OF DRINKING WATER, ETC) SEND IT IN.  WE WANT TO KICK SOME DUCK HINEY THIS WEEK!!!

DON'T FORGET TO MESSAGE YOUR WEIGHT TO TRACEY!  TEAM MICKEY AND YOUR WEIGHT IN THE MESSAGE LINE, NOT YOUR LOSS!

Have a GREAT weigh in!


----------



## Rose&Mike

jenjolt said:


> Kept up with my workouts this week!! Feeling great about that!!!! Need to find a way to eat all my points...with fruits and veggies 0 sometimes I find it hard to eat all my points!!! Water  Best part of the week, made it through our Biology meeting without tasting the donuts or endulging in the pizza...SCORE FOR ME!!!
> 
> NEXT VACATION: In 12 short days I will be back at my Happy Place with my BFF WOOT WOOT!!


Great job on skipping the donuts! And how exciting to have a trip coming up so soon!



Disney Yooper said:


> Thank you so much for sharing.  These recipes look wonderful.  I need something easy to make for breakfast.  That is one of the best things I can do to lose weight - eat breakfast.  I'm lazy first thing in the morning so need something easy.


I think you will find if you get into a habit of eating breakfast everyday, you will miss it when you don't.



my3princes said:


> Thanks for all the support.  I did talk to his neurologist today, in person.  He showed me the MRI and we talked about the extra vein in relation to other veins in his brain.  The other larger veins are similar in size to the extra and the extra isn't causing any trouble.  Both the neurologist and the neurosurgeon are in agreement that he can continue normal activities including snowboarding and lacrosse with no restrictions.  The symptoms that he is experiencing are not related to the brain discovery.  His symptoms are not life threatening and will probably continue for a while and most likely will disappear at some point.  It could be somthing that he's eating an additive in somthing, it could be that he has grown so fast the vessels in his neck haven't caught up, it could be migranes manifesting in an abnormal way.  For now it is watch and see and possibly journal.  Overall I feel reassured though I wish I could make the symptoms go away.


Deb--I'm sorry they couldn't tell you anything more specific. DS started getting migraines in 5th grade. We didn't even realize they were migraines because he didn't complain about the headaches so much as the nausea--he projectile vomitted when he had them. It was lovely. Anyhow his two really big triggers were caffeine and nitrates--any caffeine at all and nitrates are found in so many of kids favorite foods. If he had a 1/2 a coke on Saturday he would have a migraine on Monday. The other thing we found that really helped was consistent sleep--so we cut out the sleepovers. It was hard, but he was getting migraines every week. Tom was growing so much in middle school that I think that's why it was so bad during that time. He still gets migraines--but it's when he is not taking care of himself, and he knows it. Anyhow, hang in there. 



ScubaD said:


> Hello teammates.  Had my weigh-in at the WW meeting and I was down another 7.6 pounds.  I have reached my 5% goal and am well on my way to hitting the 10% goal soon.  Plus I have just completed week #2 of P90X.
> 
> Dave


Great job Dave!!! How are you feeling from the p90x?

*CC*--thank you for being our HH coach! I hope you are doing ok.



flipflopmom said:


> WELCOME TO THE BEGINNING OF WEEK 3!!!  I'm Taryn and I will be your coach this week!!  You know my every thought, but just as a recap - Lost 68 pounds last year, largely due to BL challenge.  I gained a bit over the holiday season, and have about 6 lbs to go to get back to my lowest, then I want to loose 2 more to get to a nice even 70 pound loss.
> 
> QOTD FRIDAY 1/14:  So, we've had two weeks on this journey together. Time for a little introspection.   What have you learned about yourself thus far?
> 
> For me, I've re-learned that good food makes me feel better, water  in mass quantities is my BFF, and being at home makes regular meals a lot harder! I've also learned that I have to have focus, weigh daily, and make conscious decisions about every lick, taste, and smidge that goes in!  Eating the crust off DD's pb&j is still calories!
> 
> GET THOSE HH POINTS TO CC.  DON'T FORGET TO PUT TEAM MICKEY.  EVEN IF YOU GET 1 POINT (1 DAY OF DRINKING WATER, ETC) SEND IT IN.  WE WANT TO KICK SOME DUCK HINEY THIS WEEK!!!
> 
> DON'T FORGET TO MESSAGE YOUR WEIGHT TO TRACEY!  TEAM MICKEY AND YOUR WEIGHT IN THE MESSAGE LINE, NOT YOUR LOSS!
> 
> Have a GREAT weigh in!



Thanks for coaching this week and thanks for the the reminder about how to PM Tracey and CC! We want to make things as easy as possible for them!

QOTD--what have I learned???? I will be honest here, this has been a cruddy start to the year for us. We are still in shock about Mike's sister's death. Then this week a girl that I've gone to girl's night out with who was 35 died of ovarian cancer that she was not diagnosed with until she recently went to the hospital with what they thought was pneumonia. It's scaring the crud out of me and I have been fighting off the depression demons. I have been having to really push myself to exercise and eat well. I'm doing better with the exercise than the food. So what have I learned--that I can keep going through the hard times. I don't have to be perfect, just keep moving forward. Eating crappy food does not make me feel better, it just makes me feel crappy. And as much as I have been having to DRAG myself to the Y, I always feel better after I workout. I am very grateful to be here and to have my health and that my family is healthy.

Hope everyone has a fabulous day!


----------



## The Mystery Machine

QOTD, What I have learned?

That I drink and eat way too many empty calories. At first I thought I was not "that bad", until I added them all up everyday. My eating is very poor in nutrition. 

So like everyone else here, when I eat good, I feel better.

I am still "getting well" so not my optimum self here yet, which is SOOO irritating. It is a hindrance here for me. Rose and Mike, I need to push through it like you are. 

I think one of the things that drags me down is that my sister is going through a tough time and it is anxiety filled which is not HELPING me. However I have to give her support at this time in her life. She needs it badly.

Good Luck to everyone on their weigh ins today. Remember even if you blew it, you can start fresh TODAY!!!! Always a chance to do better.

I think I need to schedule my time everyday. I am going to work on that today. I have to get strict with myself.


----------



## Stinasmom

flipflopmom said:


> WELCOME TO THE BEGINNING OF WEEK 3!!!
> QOTD FRIDAY 1/14:  So, we've had two weeks on this journey together. Time for a little introspection.   What have you learned about yourself thus far?



I thought I'd have to be a runner again to lose weight. I read so much about people training for 5k, 10k, half and full marathons as part of their weight loss journey. And I use to be a runner and was skinny. 

For me now, running is not all that fun. I will hit my treadmill now and again (too snowy & icey to run outside here), but by cutting back on the carbs, wine
and portion sizes, my Jazzercise classes have been enough! 
And those I enjoy!!

So, bottom line, it's a balance between your choice of exercise and not overeating... pretty simple to say, challenging but rewarding to accomplish.

Hope you all had a good week!

Marcy


----------



## Rose&Mike

Marcy--I agree. I think the important thing is to find exercise that you like and that you will stick with.

This was in Runner's World. I thought it was pretty interesting. It talks about the marathon that the contestants run. I personally think they overtrain a bit, but they have a team of folks to help them out. For the rest of us, I think it's just motivation that we can do things that we never thought we could!

http://www.runnersworld.com/article/0,7120,s6-242-304--13783-1-1X2X3X4X5X6X7-8,00.html


----------



## BELLE1109

QOTD- What have you learned?

That a lot of my stomach issues disappear when I don't eat junky processed food.  I love walking every night with my husband.  My goal doesn't have to be to look like I did in a bikini when I was 20, just to be the best version of me I can be now


----------



## HulaHoopy

I am new to the team!

I usually am just a reader, but I have to get my # of posts up so I can send a PM!


----------



## redwalker

QOTD FRIDAY 1/14: So, we've had two weeks on this journey together. Time for a little introspection.  What have you learned about yourself thus far? 

What I have learned is that I can make the better choices.  I can stick to the plan.


----------



## aamomma

I am learning several things:
  1) I don't hate exercise as much as I thought I did.
  2) I can drink water instead of diet soda.
  3) Most days I can make good food choices.

     I am really trying not to call it a diet this time - this is how I'm choosing to live for the rest of my life.  If I can learn to make good choices most days - then the days when someone offers me pie for dessert, or we go out to eat, I can go ahead and enjoy that because a treat once in a while isn't how I gained weight - it was every day decisions that got me here.  I'm also not looking ahead to a certain date or goal this time - I just hope to be a healthy size by this time next year!!!  
    Good luck Team Mickey!! Hope you all have great weigh ins this week!!!


----------



## redwalker

My cousin found this from a friend of hers on facebook.  http://www.myfitnesspal.com

I used it yesterday, as I am normally not a calorie counter.  I wanted to see how close I was coming to what I should be eating.  As it turned out, I have been doing pretty well.  So, I gave myself a pat on the back.  What I really liked about it was a estimate of what I would weigh in 5 weeks if I kept eating and exercising as I did yesterday..I could actually reach my goal.  That is pretty good motivation right there.  I just thought I would share this with all of you.  Counting calories does stink..but it is a science that does work.  Even if you use it like me to just check in on yourself once an a while, and see how you are doing...it could help.

Now, I need to paint the ceiling in my kitchen...I have been putting it off for a few hours now, I even vacuumed to get out of doing it.  Talk about procrastination!

I hope everyone has a healthy and happy day!
Red


----------



## HappyMatt

*QOTD FRIDAY 1/14: So, we've had two weeks on this journey together. Time for a little introspection.   What have you learned about yourself thus far? *

I have always heard that if I really wanted to lose weight I would have to completely change the way I eat.  This terrified me.  I didn't think I could live with out chips and candy and burgers and pizza.  Everything I loved.  But, I have learned that if I truly commit myself, I can make it happen.  And more importantly, I don't miss those things that I thought I loved.  If I can do this, I can do anything.


----------



## ScubaD

1.  I am not the only one with this situation (no brainer, but sometimes you feel like you ar alone)
2.  I do not have to "stuff" myself to feel satisfied.
3.  Working out makes you feel good about yourself.
4.  Good teammates make for light work.


----------



## PrinceCharmingsMom

I have learned:

1) My body doesn't respond as quickly as it did right after surgery
2) Making time for me is harder than I thought it would be. 
3) I don't have to do it alone.


----------



## flipflopmom

Rose&Mike said:


> So what have I learned--that I can keep going through the hard times. I don't have to be perfect, just keep moving forward. *Eating crappy food does not make me feel better, it just makes me feel crappy.* And as much as I have been having to DRAG myself to the Y,* I always feel better after I workout.* I am very grateful to be here and to have my health and that my family is healthy.


Write those two things down, memorize them, and repeat as necessary!



The Mystery Machine said:


> That I drink and eat way too many empty calories. I think one of the things that drags me down is that my sister is going through a tough time and it is anxiety filled which is not HELPING me. However I have to give her support at this time in her life. She needs it badly.


That's an important lesson to learn.  As for helping your sister, it's WONDERFUL of you to support her.  Try your hardest not to let the anxiety creep into your food choices, and exercise to help clear it away!



Stinasmom said:


> I cutting back on the carbs, wine
> and portion sizes, my Jazzercise classes have been enough!
> And those I enjoy!!


Good job on finding what you enjoy, and a plan that you can stick with for a lifetime!



BELLE1109 said:


> My goal doesn't have to be to look like I did in a bikini when I was 20, just to be the best version of me I can be now


AWESOME STATEMENT!!!!   



HulaHoopy said:


> I am new to the team!  I usually am just a reader, but I have to get my # of posts up so I can send a PM!


Welcome!  There's plenty to comment on here, so hop on!



redwalker said:


> What I have learned is that I can make the better choices.  I can stick to the plan.


That, in the end, is what keeps you where you need to be!



aamomma said:


> If I can learn to make good choices most days - then the days when someone offers me pie for dessert, or we go out to eat, I can go ahead and enjoy that because a treat once in a while isn't how I gained weight - it was every day decisions that got me here.


GREAT perspective!  You will get there, it is a lifestyle!  Good insight!




redwalker said:


> My cousin found this from a friend of hers on facebook.  http://www.myfitnesspal.com.  What I really liked about it was a estimate of what I would weigh in 5 weeks if I kept eating and exercising as I did yesterday..I could actually reach my goal. Now, I need to paint the ceiling in my kitchen...I have been putting it off for a few hours now, I even vacuumed to get out of doing it.  Talk about procrastination!


I'm going to have to check that out, I would like to see the goal estimator portion especially.  Get that ceiling painted so you can enjoy the rest of your day!



HappyMatt said:


> But, I have learned that if I truly commit myself, I can make it happen.  And more importantly, I don't miss those things that I thought I loved.  If I can do this, I can do anything.


You are being very successful with that attitude!  KEEP IT UP!  Not only have you committed yourself, you've made a committment to yourself and your family! Great job!



ScubaD said:


> 1.  I am not the only one with this situation (no brainer, but sometimes you feel like you ar alone)
> 2.  I do not have to "stuff" myself to feel satisfied.
> 3.  Working out makes you feel good about yourself.
> 4.  Good teammates make for light work.


Listen to this man!  He's been VERY SUCCESSFUL!!!!!



PrinceCharmingsMom said:


> 1) My body doesn't respond as quickly as it did right after surgery
> 2) Making time for me is harder than I thought it would be.
> 3) I don't have to do it alone.


The hard part about making time for yourself is that when you get some "free time" there are usually 100 things you need to accomplish, or you are too tired to accomplish anything!!!!  Give yourself a little slack, you definitely want to be able to do this for the long haul.  Our bodies to respond slower after a trauma, I think they are scared of what's coming next.  And no, you do NOT have to go it alone.  We're here, every step of the way!


How are the weigh in's going?  Do you want to bury yourself in a snowdrift or ski down a mountain?  No matter which one, dig out, and get going.  New day, new week, new choices!


----------



## keenercam

Rose&Mike said:


> Cam--So is your DS seriously thinking about USC? Did you know my DS goes there. I can actually say the school mascot now without feeling like I've said a potty word!



Rose - I think Univ of SC is still Andrew's first choice.  If he gets in and if we go down for Easter weekend, I may ask you for some advice about hotels, restaurants, etc.  I think J. (our international student) will go with us, so it would be fun to check out the area while Andrew is doing his thing on campus.  Now we are just praying he gets in there.

Deb - The neurologist's report sounds very positive though I wish your son weren't having symptoms and I wish you had some definitive answers.   




ScubaD said:


> Hello teammates.  Had my weigh-in at the WW meeting and I was down another 7.6 pounds.  I have reached my 5% goal and am well on my way to hitting the 10% goal soon.  Plus I have just completed week #2 of P90X.
> 
> Dave



Great job, Dave!  Congratulations!

As for me, I have been totally stress eating.  Between everyday work stress and worrying about decisions both of my kids will soon make, and now also worrying about how messy my house is and will J. like us, I ate wayyy too much last night.  It is a bit of a blur, but I know there were oven baked egg rolls, 2 pieces of Trader Joe's whole wheat pane bread, grilled chicken strips, hummus & whole wheat pita chips.  EEK!!! If I hadn't had 11 points worth of california rolls (sushi) for lunch, it might not have been so bad.   I was definitely indulging in salt and carbs.  What was I thinking?  Oh, well, back on track today.

So, for the QOTD - what have I learned so far?
1.  If I don't journal my food, I do not stay on plan. 
2.  Doing the facebook 100 day exercise challenge has, at times, been the only thing that makes me exercise instead of heading to bed early.
3.  The better I eat, the better I feel.
4.  Protein, fruits & veggies are my friends.  When I eat a diet heavy on these things, I lose weight.  Simple as that.  I just have to get back to doing those things as a matter of routine.

Weigh in will be ugly tomorrow.  I'm disappointed but not discouraged.  The scale will give me back what I deserve for not being conscientious this week.  A stupid number will not derail me.

On a brighter note, I did, in fact, pack up for donation blazers, suits, dresses, silk blouses, pants and skirts in 4 sizes that are too large.  I also got rid of stuff in my current size that I just don't enjoy wearing anymore.  Glad to be rid of them!  I know I'll never need them again.


----------



## Rose&Mike

The Mystery Machine said:


> QOTD, What I have learned?
> 
> That I drink and eat way too many empty calories. At first I thought I was not "that bad", until I added them all up everyday. My eating is very poor in nutrition.
> 
> So like everyone else here, when I eat good, I feel better.
> 
> I am still "getting well" so not my optimum self here yet, which is SOOO irritating. It is a hindrance here for me. Rose and Mike, I need to push through it like you are.
> 
> I think one of the things that drags me down is that my sister is going through a tough time and it is anxiety filled which is not HELPING me. However I have to give her support at this time in her life. She needs it badly.
> 
> Good Luck to everyone on their weigh ins today. Remember even if you blew it, you can start fresh TODAY!!!! Always a chance to do better.
> 
> I think I need to schedule my time everyday. I am going to work on that today. I have to get strict with myself.


Hang in there. Make sure you are taking care of yourself. I think it's great that you are helping your sister through a tough time.



BELLE1109 said:


> QOTD- What have you learned?
> 
> That a lot of my stomach issues disappear when I don't eat junky processed food.  I love walking every night with my husband.  My goal doesn't have to be to look like I did in a bikini when I was 20, just to be the best version of me I can be now


Great lessons!



HulaHoopy said:


> I am new to the team!
> 
> I usually am just a reader, but I have to get my # of posts up so I can send a PM!



Welcome! 


redwalker said:


> QOTD FRIDAY 1/14: So, we've had two weeks on this journey together. Time for a little introspection.  What have you learned about yourself thus far?
> 
> What I have learned is that I can make the better choices.  I can stick to the plan.


You can make better choices! We all can!



aamomma said:


> I am learning several things:
> 1) I don't hate exercise as much as I thought I did.
> 2) I can drink water instead of diet soda.
> 3) Most days I can make good food choices.
> 
> I am really trying not to call it a diet this time - this is how I'm choosing to live for the rest of my life.  If I can learn to make good choices most days - then the days when someone offers me pie for dessert, or we go out to eat, I can go ahead and enjoy that because a treat once in a while isn't how I gained weight - it was every day decisions that got me here.  I'm also not looking ahead to a certain date or goal this time - I just hope to be a healthy size by this time next year!!!
> Good luck Team Mickey!! Hope you all have great weigh ins this week!!!


When I started last year I tried really hard not to look at it as a diet. I do have my favorite treats on occasion, but I eat well the majority of the time. And great job giving up the diet soda!



HappyMatt said:


> *QOTD FRIDAY 1/14: So, we've had two weeks on this journey together. Time for a little introspection.   What have you learned about yourself thus far? *
> 
> I have always heard that if I really wanted to lose weight I would have to completely change the way I eat.  This terrified me.  I didn't think I could live with out chips and candy and burgers and pizza.  Everything I loved.  But, I have learned that if I truly commit myself, I can make it happen.  And more importantly, I don't miss those things that I thought I loved.  If I can do this, I can do anything.


Great attitude and great thinking shift!

I found that I have new things that I love even more, and that I can occasionally have my favorite treats--but that list has gotten much smaller. Most of the stuff I used to regularly eat was just garbage. But take pizza for instance, I have found some amazing ways to make pizza with thin crust and lots of awesome vegetables and spices and just a little bit of cheese and I lost weight doing this! We used to regularly have takeout $5 pizza. Mike and I had it one day last fall and after a couple of bites threw it out. 





ScubaD said:


> 1.  I am not the only one with this situation (no brainer, but sometimes you feel like you ar alone)
> 2.  I do not have to "stuff" myself to feel satisfied.
> 3.  Working out makes you feel good about yourself.
> 4.  Good teammates make for light work.


This is great! It does make you feel better to know that you aren't the only one doing this! Great list!



PrinceCharmingsMom said:


> I have learned:
> 
> 1) My body doesn't respond as quickly as it did right after surgery
> 2) Making time for me is harder than I thought it would be.
> 3) I don't have to do it alone.


Another good list! I always put myself last for everything--and even when I had time, did not take care of myself. Finally, I have realized that "if Mom's not happy, no one is happy" and in order to be happy I have to take care of myself.



keenercam said:


> Rose - I think Univ of SC is still Andrew's first choice.  If he gets in and if we go down for Easter weekend, I may ask you for some advice about hotels, restaurants, etc.  I think J. (our international student) will go with us, so it would be fun to check out the area while Andrew is doing his thing on campus.  Now we are just praying he gets in there.
> 
> So, for the QOTD - what have I learned so far?
> 1.  If I don't journal my food, I do not stay on plan.
> 2.  Doing the facebook 100 day exercise challenge has, at times, been the only thing that makes me exercise instead of heading to bed early.
> 3.  The better I eat, the better I feel.
> 4.  Protein, fruits & veggies are my friends.  When I eat a diet heavy on these things, I lose weight.  Simple as that.  I just have to get back to doing those things as a matter of routine.
> 
> Weigh in will be ugly tomorrow.  I'm disappointed but not discouraged.  The scale will give me back what I deserve for not being conscientious this week.  A stupid number will not derail me.
> 
> On a brighter note, I did, in fact, pack up for donation blazers, suits, dresses, silk blouses, pants and skirts in 4 sizes that are too large.  I also got rid of stuff in my current size that I just don't enjoy wearing anymore.  Glad to be rid of them!  I know I'll never need them again.


Great list Cam! Stress eating is hard to overcome. I'm glad you are not discouraged. Woohoo for packing up clothes.

We will probably be in SC over Easter. Last year we went to HHI, not sure what we will do this year. We might go to Charleston. Please let me know if you have any questions. DS has been pleased with his experience so far.

Well, I am spending another day off not getting much done. I'm going to go to the Y for at least a little bit and then hopefully get my act together. My house is getting messy--our tree is still up, which is very unusual for us, but things were too chaotic for a while there. So here's hoping for some motivation for this afternoon, and if not I just need to pull my big girl pants up and get my act together. 

Have a great afternoon.


----------



## keenercam

Rose - If we are both in the area over Easter, it would be so awesome to meet, even if just for a hug or a quick cup of coffee or tea.  You have been such an inspiration to me and a constant source of encouragement and it would be so amazing to be able to thank you in person.


----------



## tigger813

QOTD: I have learned that I can really do something if I stick to it! I had a rough week early on with Izzie being sick and then the snow storm. I just couldn't get focused. I learned that I need to stick with my Herbalife stuff as it really does make me feel better! I have so much more energy today than I did 2 days ago when I had to shovel twice!

I also learned that I can handle this weight keeping! I'm actually really enjoying it this week. The weigh ins are pouring in so I will be busy tonight! 

Gotta run to the grocery store when I leave here to get the rest of the stuff for our Patriots party on Sunday. DH wants to make our special chili now so I had to add stuff to my list of ingredients to buy.

Did our bills last night and talked about what we need to do to be able to afford the PCC 3.0 and to go for 3-5 days of F&W in early October! I'm very focused on saving money and not wasting it. We haven't ordered out at all this month so far and had McD's only last Saturday after Ashleigh's basketball game. Not planning on doing that tomorrow! We'll go home and make something.

TTFN


----------



## smile4stamps

ScubaD said:


> Hello teammates.  Had my weigh-in at the WW meeting and I was down another 7.6 pounds.  I have reached my 5% goal and am well on my way to hitting the 10% goal soon.  Plus I have just completed week #2 of P90X.
> 
> Dave



That is just OUTSTANDING!  I may have to look into WW if my weight doesn't budge much next week.


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

flipflopmom said:


> How are the weigh in's going?  Do you want to bury yourself in a snowdrift or ski down a mountain?  No matter which one, dig out, and get going.  New day, new week, new choices!



I think I am at the point of jumping off the mountain.  Im really JK.  

So here is an overview of my weigh in.  Last week I started by weighing in on mon 1/4.  I was 184, by friday I was 180.8.  Down 3.2lbs.  Very happy about that.  Over the weekend I did great and ran 7 miles.  I come into work on monday and I was back to 183.8.  I was completely annoyed but reassurred by my fellow runners that this is entirely normal as you get into running longer distances.  Today I weighed in officially and am back to 180.8.  So again I lost 3lbs.  

Now I am at the point of feeling good about myself for being healthy, running etc. but I feel like I am going to be this weight forever.  I really really wanted so badly to loose about 10-15 lbs before my princess half but its only 6 wks away and if I just keep going up and down its Im not going to get close.  I am having a hard time emotionally dealing with this.  

So overall I have lost 6.2 lbs in 2 wks but it doesnt count for much since I am still at the same weight.

Sorry to be a downer!

now onto a brighter note:

Deb- glad to hear about hunter and the reassurance you got from the dr.  I hope his symptoms subside soon.

Taryn- forgot to say yesterday.  Happy Bday to Sophie.  With working in the peds office I have seen horrible things and illnessess happen to children.  When I had my first son I constanly thought every cold was going to turn into a deadly illness.  So I can somewhat relate to your feelings like that.  Im glad you are feeling better today about it.  I hope she had a great day.

Scuba D- woohoo on the 7.6lbs.  Great Job

QOTD- I have learned that:  
I can do anything I put my mind too!
Veggies do really taste good.
This is a lifestyle change and not a diet.

Thanks taryn for being our coach this week.  and again thanks to rose, dona, cc, and tracey for making this challenge so awesome.  You guys ROCK.


----------



## smile4stamps

redwalker said:


> My cousin found this from a friend of hers on facebook.  http://www.myfitnesspal.com



I actually have this app for my iPhone!  I was using the Lose it! app for tracking food but found "my fitness pal" has a lot more food options already loaded.  Plus you can use it to track not only the calories going in but the ones burned with exercise and you can count your water with it!


----------



## smile4stamps

QOTD:

I've learned that by tracking I am able to see if I have eaten too much or in some cases too little.  I have had a couple days where my app "myfitnesspal" tells me I'm not eating enough!  

I'm making smart choices when it comes to food and realizing if I eat a lot of calories in one meal that means the next meal may just be salad!


I'm down 2lbs this week.  I was really hoping for more as I have been doing extra exercise routines with my Wii Biggest Loser game as well as I just got Just Dance 2.  I am VERY uncoordinated though so I am not sure how much exercise I am getting with this but I figure as long as I keep moving I am burning the calories!
Plus I consumed healthy low calorie choices all week and not once ate more than 1500 calories in a day with most days right around 1200.

I'm just gonna keep plugging along!


----------



## tggrrstarr

smile4stamps said:


> QOTD:
> 
> I've learned that by tracking I am able to see if I have eaten too much or in some cases too little.  I have had a couple days where my app "myfitnesspal" tells me I'm not eating enough!



This is good to know, I have been using lose it for 6 months and while I like it, I feel as if I'm not always sure if I'm doing it right. I haven't changed because all my food is already input into it. 

Boy, I have quite a bit of catching up to do. Getting ready for my trip is taking up most of my time. That and trying to track down my pin order from eBay. Big disaster. They got sent to my old house under my maiden name, so my change of address didn't catch it. I have 8 days to figure it out or eat the cost and order more. I tried calling the woman who lives there now, but no response. 

Eating, journaling and water is all super on plan!  exercise, not so much. It's better though than last week. I am trying to do at least 20 min of Kinect each day I work, so I have 5 days of that. But I haven't been able to get to the gym due to snow/trip stuff & house cleaning, so it's been a week since I've run  

Good news?  I lost 2.2 lbs this week despite my exercise issues. I only wonder what that number could have been if I'd been able to add treadmill time.   

I am thinking of adding WW after I get back from Disney for my last 55 ish pounds. Any feedback from all you successful WW ers?

Going to see Green Hornet tonight after work. So excited. Hopefully I stopped my water in time


----------



## Disneywedding2010

aamomma said:


> i am learning several things:
> 1) i don't hate exercise as much as i thought i did.
> 2) i can drink water instead of diet soda.
> 3) most days i can make good food choices.
> 
> * i am really trying not to call it a diet this time - this is how i'm choosing to live for the rest of my life.*  if i can learn to make good choices most days - then the days when someone offers me pie for dessert, or we go out to eat, i can go ahead and enjoy that because a treat once in a while isn't how i gained weight - it was every day decisions that got me here.  I'm also not looking ahead to a certain date or goal this time - i just hope to be a healthy size by this time next year!!!
> Good luck team mickey!! Hope you all have great weigh ins this week!!!



amen!


----------



## Disneywedding2010

QOTD - What have I learned?

I've learned


I can live without soda (two weeks as of today!) 

I don't have to go to the gym 3x a week to get this weight off. Walking on my treadmill every day will work just as well

Eating 3 meals and 2 snacks a day about 4 hours apart keeps me satisified

Setting small weekly challenges for myself keeps me focused on the bigger picture

Setting rewards for myself for every 10 pounds loss keeps me focused

Listening to my IPOD while on the treadmill makes it go a lot faster and I'm not counting down the minutes until I can get off

I can still go out to eat; I just have to make healthier choices and I can still lose weight (I've gone out twice this week and still managed to lose 1 pound.)


----------



## jenjolt

> QOTD - What have I learned?



I love this question, caused me to sit back and reflect on what I have really learned!!

1.  I have learned that I don't crave the same foods anymore, the pizza and donuts weren't even tempting to me. I just don't care to eat them!

2. I don't miss soda, water all the way for me!

3.  I can exercise and enjoy it!! And exercise does wonders for my lifestyle! What a great way to start off my day!!

4. It helps to surround yourself by those who will be encouraging and those who you can encourage!! (Thanks TEAM MICKEY!!)


----------



## Rose&Mike

keenercam said:


> Rose - If we are both in the area over Easter, it would be so awesome to meet, even if just for a hug or a quick cup of coffee or tea.  You have been such an inspiration to me and a constant source of encouragement and it would be so amazing to be able to thank you in person.


That is just the sweetest thing to say! I still hold to the I have no excuse at this point in my life, and you all with your kids and full time jobs and everything else that you have going on are the inspiring ones! We'll definitely have to plan something as it gets closer. When do they announce acceptance? (Tom did honor's college, so it was a totally crazy process.) They actually were supposed to start classes Monday and had 2.5 snow days due to the crazy weather!



tigger813 said:


> QOTD: I have learned that I can really do something if I stick to it!
> 
> I also learned that I can handle this weight keeping! I'm actually really enjoying it this week. The weigh ins are pouring in so I will be busy tonight!
> 
> TTFN


I assume you are using excel--it's kind of addicting isn't it? I love putting things in boxes (cells). I use it at work and really like it! And of course you can do it--you are the energizer bunny after all!

Lindsay--I'm sorry you're so frustrated.  If I'm reading correctly, over a 2 week period you are still down! Lots of people  have a week or two each month where they don't have a loss. Hang in there. Sometimes things just stall out. When you get a minute to breathe, sit down and look at what you are doing on a day to day basis and see if there is anything you can tweak even a little bit. I'll look and see if I can find a sparkpeople article about getting over a plateau. Hang in there.

I went to the Y and did the elliptical for 30 minutes and walked on the treadmill for 30 minutes. Tomorrow we run 12. Not really looking forward to 12 miles on the dreadmill. 

Hope everyone has a good Friday night!


----------



## Disneywedding2010

I only lost a pound this week but I've been pretty chaotic with this class. 

I wanted to share a story with you:

DF is much older then me and has a son that is old enough to be my brother. Anyway, DF has lost contact with this son due to his ex. The last time he saw his son he was around 5 years old. His son will be turning 18 in October. 

DF had given us cell phone number to his uncle and told him "If you see "A" will you please give him my number." "A" had been cleaning up his mom's house one day when he came across a file that had his dad's name on it along with saying attorney general. He went looking through the folder and found out information that his mom had been lying about all those years. When he went to confront his mother they got in a fight and she kicked him out and sent him to his grandmother's. 

He went to go visit his uncle with his grandmother once he arrived and his uncle told him, "Come by later today. I have something I want to give you." When "A" showed up later that day his uncle gave him his dad's cell number. "Call him, he wants to talk to you."

So, later that day while I was on the phone with my mother "A" called DF. We were in shock what had transpired and he's been talking to him daily since then. We had talked about him possibly moving in with us because we know he's not happy where he is. Well, low and behold a few days later he asked his dad if he could move in with us. When DF told him we had discussed it and we had no problem with it DF said you could hear him breathe a sigh of relief. 

So, we are preparing for his arrival. He should be here the first week of February and with each day that gets closer they are both getting more and more excited.


----------



## Rose&Mike

Ok, here is a 3 part article on busting through the plateau. I only skimmed the first part, so someone will have to tell me if it's not good, but usually they have pretty good advice.

http://www.sparkpeople.com/resource/fitness_articles.asp?id=516
http://www.sparkpeople.com/resource/fitness_articles.asp?id=522
http://www.sparkpeople.com/resource/fitness_articles.asp?id=534


----------



## Holly324

Hope everyone is having a great night!  I will be sending in my weigh in on Monday morning (is that still okay??) since that is my normal weigh in day instead of today.  I hope I have a loss!!  Excited about this week's healthy habits....should be able to get them all.  Have a great night everyone!!


----------



## tigger813

27 MICKEYs have sent in weigh ins so far!

36 DONALDs have sent in weigh in so far!

I will post a who I'm still waiting to hear from post tomorrow night! I probably won't post another list until late Sunday night after the Patriots game! 

Once again, Donald is leading the most pounds lost but Mickey is leading the average loss!

Have a great weekend!


----------



## ScubaD

I was scrolling along the PCC 3.0 thread and noticed that Tigger813 (our weight keeper) is on the cruise, and my wife and I have signed up for the excursion too.  Is anyone else from Team Mickey on the cruise in June, 2012?

Dave


----------



## tigger813

Holly324 said:


> Hope everyone is having a great night!  I will be sending in my weigh in on Monday morning (is that still okay??) since that is my normal weigh in day instead of today.  I hope I have a loss!!  Excited about this week's healthy habits....should be able to get them all.  Have a great night everyone!!



Weigh in can be anytime between Thursday night and Monday night at 7:30pm. It's actually good when they are spread out so I have time to clean out my in box! I did about 60 this afternoon! 

Watching Guardians of Ga'Hoole with the family! I did my EASA for today. I'll try and do another tomorrow and the elliptical. I had a pepperoni frozen pizza for supper and a coconut rum and pineapple juice! Not good calories but I should be ok since I did a lot of exercise today and was good the earlier part of the day! I also drank a lot of water!

Time to focus on the movie. I like the scenery in the movie! It's gorgeous! Just need to totally understand what' actually going on in the movie!

TTFN


----------



## tigger813

ScubaD said:


> I was scrolling along the PCC 3.0 thread and noticed that Tigger813 (our weight keeper) is on the cruise, and my wife and I have signed up for the excursion too.  Is anyone else from Team Mickey on the cruise in June, 2012?
> 
> Dave



DH is doconeill! It will be our first cruise as long as we can save a lot of money between now and then! We spent way too much on our trip to Disney and for Christmas! Starting a new  position as a wellness coach and Herbalife distributor so hopefully that will help and my massage clientele will increase! I just scheduled an open house to get my business going. I have a great superviser so I'm hoping it works out!

We have a lot of Dis friends that we have made over the past 1 1/2 years that will be going. We are even doing a meet next month at one of our local Coco Key water resorts! It's so much fun hanging with Dis people! They understand you and your obsession!

Just over 500 days until the trip!!!! And DH and I are hoping to go down to F&W for 4-5 days in early October!

TTFN


----------



## cclovesdis

I am so blessed to have all of you in my life. Thank you for thinking about me. I'm sorry I worried you so much. I was baby-sitting last night and could not wake up this morning, so I didn't have any time to post beyond HHs. I'm sure you have figured out that I am stressed. I still do not know what it is that is bugging me so much, but it is obviously taking a toll on my weight. I don't want to think about how much I gained this week. Actually, that's not at all true. I've been thinking about how I can lose it immediately nonstop. The saying goes, "Desperate times call for desperate measures," and I'm not taking any chances. I'm considering upgrading my gym membership so that I can go to one closer to where I work and around the corner from my grandparents' house. Then, I won't have any excuses. My parents can even randomly decide to visit my grandparents and I will have something to do there. It's a win-win for all of us. I'm also considering joining the Y, so I can use the pool, but it's not really in my budget. I could, but upgrading makes more sense financially. There is still a good price difference. There is a personal trainer at the gym I go to now and she offers 10 sessions for $300. I'm thinking about that as another option. My parents are refusing to let me pay for their anniversary dinner, so I could use my OT pay for the 10 sessions. I'm also thinking about supplementing my diet with shakes and/or meal-replacement bars. I'm really thinking carefully about this last idea.

Thanks again for all the support! 

 to everyone who needs one.

 for your awesome losses!

CC


----------



## my3princes

flipflopmom said:


> Disneywedding2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I only lost a pound this week but I've been pretty chaotic with this class.
> 
> I wanted to share a story with you:
> 
> DF is much older then me and has a son that is old enough to be my brother. Anyway, DF has lost contact with this son due to his ex. The last time he saw his son he was around 5 years old. His son will be turning 18 in October.
> 
> DF had given us cell phone number to his uncle and told him "If you see "A" will you please give him my number." "A" had been cleaning up his mom's house one day when he came across a file that had his dad's name on it along with saying attorney general. He went looking through the folder and found out information that his mom had been lying about all those years. When he went to confront his mother they got in a fight and she kicked him out and sent him to his grandmother's.
> 
> He went to go visit his uncle with his grandmother once he arrived and his uncle told him, "Come by later today. I have something I want to give you." When "A" showed up later that day his uncle gave him his dad's cell number. "Call him, he wants to talk to you."
> 
> So, later that day while I was on the phone with my mother "A" called DF. We were in shock what had transpired and he's been talking to him daily since then. We had talked about him possibly moving in with us because we know he's not happy where he is. Well, low and behold a few days later he asked his dad if he could move in with us. When DF told him we had discussed it and we had no problem with it DF said you could hear him breathe a sigh of relief.
> 
> So, we are preparing for his arrival. He should be here the first week of February and with each day that gets closer they are both getting more and more excited.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's so nice to hear a happy ending   It always amazes me how selfish some people can be after a divorce.  Doesn't sound like she's learned her lesson and DF and his son have so much time to make up for
Click to expand...


----------



## my3princes

QOTD:  Lessons learned

I learned that I am doing much better about not eating to combat stress

I learned that I will eat within my points range if I have my cupboards stocked with the appropriate staples

I learned that I'm  not ready to give up diet soda yet.

I learned that my hate of exercise is greater than my desire to get fit 



Someone asked (forgive me as I thought I had hit multiquote) how Nick was handling everything.  He is doing really well.  He says that he's had the extra vein forever so that's not a big deal.  He's been dealing with the other symptoms for a couple of years so that's the norm too.  He is relieved that they eliminated everything serious.


----------



## flipflopmom

keenercam said:


> Rose - I think Univ of SC is still Andrew's first choice.  As for me, I have been totally stress eating.  Between everyday work stress and worrying about decisions both of my kids will soon make, and now also worrying about how messy my house is and will J. like us, I ate wayyy too much last night.  What was I thinking?  Protein, fruits & veggies are my friends.  When I eat a diet heavy on these things, I lose weight.  Simple as that.  I just have to get back to doing those things as a matter of routine. Weigh in will be ugly tomorrow.  *I'm disappointed but not discouraged.*


That would be totally exciting if Tom and Andrew ended up in the same place!  You answered your own question, you know.   You were thinking about the house, your kids, and your new "kid".  Sometimes our decisions are conscious, sometimes they aren't.  I love your attitude!  That's an accomplishment right there.  Don't throw out all the dishes because you broke a plate!!!! Glad you have figured out what you need to eat to stay on track!



Rose&Mike said:


> Well, I am spending another day off not getting much done. I'm going to go to the Y for at least a little bit and then hopefully get my act together. My house is getting messy--our tree is still up, which is very unusual for us, but things were too chaotic for a while there.


Hope you found some motivation, and if you found extra, send it my way!



tigger813 said:


> QOTD: I have learned that I can really do something if I stick to it! I I also learned that I can handle this weight keeping! I'm actually really enjoying it this week.


Lesson learned, and move on!!!!!  You can so hadnle the weight keeping, and are doing a fabulous job.  Thank you



mommyof2Pirates said:


> I think I am at the point of jumping off the mountain.  So here is an overview of my weigh in. Today I weighed in officially and am back to 180.8.  So again I lost 3lbs.  Now I am at the point of feeling good about myself for being healthy, running etc. but I feel like I am going to be this weight forever. QOTD- I have learned that:  I can do anything I put my mind too! Veggies do really taste good.This is a lifestyle change and not a diet.


Glad to hear that you are feeling healthy!  At this point, concentrate on your training and eating healthy, let the weight come off naturally.  You need to be ready for the race!  You'll be so proud of yourself when you are done, that pesky number on the scale won't matter!  The weight/bloating issues will work their way out, promise!



smile4stamps said:


> I'm making smart choices when it comes to food and realizing if I eat a lot of calories in one meal that means the next meal may just be salad! I'm down 2lbs this week.  I was really hoping for more as I have been doing extra exercise routines with my Wii Biggest Loser game as well as I just got Just Dance 2.  I am VERY uncoordinated though so I am not sure how much exercise I am getting with this but I figure as long as I keep moving I am burning the calories!


That's great!  It takes some people forever to get that balance under control.  That's 2 pounds gone forever!!!!  You are burning calories, just have fun with it!



tggrrstarr said:


> Getting ready for my trip is taking up most of my time. That and trying to track down my pin order from eBay. Big disaster. Eating, journaling and water is all super on plan!  Good news?  I lost 2.2 lbs this week despite my exercise issues. I only wonder what that number could have been if I'd been able to add treadmill time.


That's tough about the pins.  Did you find where they left it??  You've got 3 out of 4 down this week, and with just a little time left before your trip, that's awesome.  At least you are moving if you can't make it tothe gym, so pat yourself on the back!



Disneywedding2010 said:


> [*]I can live without soda (two weeks as of today!)
> [*]I don't have to go to the gym 3x a week to get this weight off. Walking on my treadmill every day will work just as well!
> [*]Eating 3 meals and 2 snacks a day about 4 hours apart keeps me satisified
> [*]Setting small weekly challenges for myself keeps me focused on the bigger picture
> [*]Setting rewards for myself for every 10 pounds loss keeps me focused
> [*]Listening to my IPOD while on the treadmill makes it go a lot faster and I'm not counting down the minutes until I can get off
> [*]I can still go out to eat; I just have to make healthier choices and I can still lose weight (I've gone out twice this week and still managed to lose 1 pound.)
> [/LIST]


That's a great list of accomplishments!  In spite of having a bad week, you managed a loss.  FABULOUS JOB!  Those 3 meals and 2 snacks also keep your metabolism up!



jenjolt said:


> 1.  I have learned that I don't crave the same foods anymore, the pizza and donuts weren't even tempting to me. I just don't care to eat them!
> 
> 2. I don't miss soda, water all the way for me!
> 
> 3.  I can exercise and enjoy it!! And exercise does wonders for my lifestyle! What a great way to start off my day!!
> 
> 4. It helps to surround yourself by those who will be encouraging and those who you can encourage!! (Thanks TEAM MICKEY!!)


Another great list!  What a wonderful 2 weeks!!!




Disneywedding2010 said:


> DF is much older then me and has a son that is old enough to be my brother. Anyway, DF has lost contact with this son due to his ex. The last time he saw his son he was around 5 years old. His son will be turning 18 in October. So, we are preparing for his arrival. He should be here the first week of February and with each day that gets closer they are both getting more and more excited.


How wonderful!!!  I love that story!  I know your DF has to be over the moon with excitement over rekindling their relationship!  Sending PPD the transition is smooth!



Rose&Mike said:


> Ok, here is a 3 part article on busting through the plateau. I only skimmed the first part, so someone will have to tell me if it's not good, but usually they have pretty good advice.


Haven't had time to read it, but thanks for finding it!  SP does usually have good advice!



Holly324 said:


> I hope I have a loss!!  Excited about this week's healthy habits....should be able to get them all.  Have a great night everyone!!


YAY for excitement! Monday morning weigh ins mean you have to be good all weekend!



tigger813 said:


> 27 MICKEYs have sent in weigh ins so far!
> 
> 36 DONALDs have sent in weigh in so far!
> Once again, Donald is leading the most pounds lost but Mickey is leading the average loss!


YIKES!  I haven't sent mine in.  BAD COACH.  I don't think I'll be adding to the pounds lost, though. 



tigger813 said:


> Watching Guardians of Ga'Hoole with the family! I did my EASA for today.


Glad you got your exercise in.  That sounds weird!    But I'm not a sci-fi person at all, I know your family enjoys it.  Not that I am calling you guys weird or anything....



tigger813 said:


> DH is doconeill! It will be our first cruise as long as we can save a lot of money between now and then! It's so much fun hanging with Dis people! They understand you and your obsession!


I really should listen to the podcast, I always say I am going to, but I think I did one time, maybe.  Wish I had some Dis people around here!




cclovesdis said:


> I was baby-sitting last night and could not wake up this morning, so I didn't have any time to post beyond HHs. I'm sure you have figured out that I am stressed. The saying goes, "Desperate times call for desperate measures," and I'm not taking any chances. I'm considering upgrading my gym membership so that I can go to one closer to where I work and around the corner from my grandparents' house.  I'm also thinking about supplementing my diet with shakes and/or meal-replacement bars. I'm really thinking carefully about this last idea.


I did worry about you.  I still stick to my grounds that you need to try to think about what's going on with the bingeing, and then you can fight it.  Exercise will be great, of course, but I don't want to you be stressed, my friend.  Wish I could be there to give you a big old hug!  I've had some success with protein shakes for breakfast, that could be a viable idea for you.  Are you still eating your oatmeal creations?  DO NOT GIVE UP!!!!!



my3princes said:


> I learned that I am doing much better about not eating to combat stress
> 
> I learned that my hate of exercise is greater than my desire to get fit
> Someone asked (forgive me as I thought I had hit multiquote) how Nick was handling everything.  He is doing really well.  He says that he's had the extra vein forever so that's not a big deal.  He's been dealing with the other symptoms for a couple of years so that's the norm too.  He is relieved that they eliminated everything serious.


Deb, you are SO active, you get more exercise than you think, I bet!  I was talking to mom about "olden days" and foods, exercise, etc.  We were discussing disease, behavior, etc, and how my Daddy used to laugh at people "exercising".  To him, life (gardening, hunting, working) was exercise, and that's how it had been for years.  You are much more active than most people with desk jobs, etc!  I am so glad you found that you weren't stress eating this week!  Good for you!  I am glad Nick seems to be taking this in stride.  I worried that he would be stressed after Hunter's issues!


BRB


----------



## flipflopmom

Realized I never posted my own diatribes today.

Sophie's birthday was great, until she started insisting that she wanted to die so she could go to heaven to see Poppie.  She got herself all worked up, and just cried her eyes out over him.  Needless to say, I was pretty much shot for the day at that point. But she had a good day otherwise, and eventually recovered for dinner and cake.  I had a SMALL slice, just barely a taste.  (My MIL insists on making my kids' bday cakes, and they aren't very good.    Now, if it had been good, or chocolate, I would have been in trouble).

I spent most of the morning trying to get some people to book Pampered Chef shows, and catching up on that end, so by the time I weighed in, I had had breakfast and lots of coffee.  I'm actually calling a do-over for the first time in a long time. I hope it was the coffee, not TOM.  I would love to be able to at least have a maintain this week, that's always my goal TOM weeks.  

Brad had his first weekly evaluation, and he didn't get any misses! Thankfully, the boss was more understanding than he feared about Brad missing some things due to people being out and him having to do their jobs.  Funny thing?  That's what started all this....  I'm not complaining!  I got up at 4 and made them all muffins for him to take to his employees in his morning meeting to thank them for stepping up, and he thanked each of them individually this evening, also.  Glad that he has 1 week behind him!

I'll post tomorrow's QOTD early in the am!  Enjoy your Friday night!


----------



## my3princes

flipflopmom said:


> Realized I never posted my own diatribes today.
> 
> Sophie's birthday was great, until she started insisting that she wanted to die so she could go to heaven to see Poppie.  She got herself all worked up, and just cried her eyes out over him.  Needless to say, I was pretty much shot for the day at that point. But she had a good day otherwise, and eventually recovered for dinner and cake.  I had a SMALL slice, just barely a taste.  (My MIL insists on making my kids' bday cakes, and they aren't very good.    Now, if it had been good, or chocolate, I would have been in trouble).
> 
> I spent most of the morning trying to get some people to book Pampered Chef shows, and catching up on that end, so by the time I weighed in, I had had breakfast and lots of coffee.  I'm actually calling a do-over for the first time in a long time. I hope it was the coffee, not TOM.  I would love to be able to at least have a maintain this week, that's always my goal TOM weeks.
> 
> Brad had his first weekly evaluation, and he didn't get any misses! Thankfully, the boss was more understanding than he feared about Brad missing some things due to people being out and him having to do their jobs.  Funny thing?  That's what started all this....  I'm not complaining!  I got up at 4 and made them all muffins for him to take to his employees in his morning meeting to thank them for stepping up, and he thanked each of them individually this evening, also.  Glad that he has 1 week behind him!
> 
> I'll post tomorrow's QOTD early in the am!  Enjoy your Friday night!



You are such an amazing wife.  I hope your DH realizes how wonderful you are.  I'm so glad that things are stablizing at least a little bit.


----------



## tggrrstarr

my3princes said:


> QOTD:  Lessons learned
> 
> I learned that I'm  not ready to give up diet soda yet.



Don't worry, I am right there with you. My philosophy is if I am losing weight successfully while I drink the diet pop then I can keep doing it.


----------



## Disneywedding2010

Thank you everyone for the kind words about DF and his son. Now, I'm off to change clothes and get on the treadmill since I got some homework done and out of the way.


----------



## Sugarglider

QOTD: I learnt a couple of things this week:
that READING about everyone else's weight losses doesn't lead to me magically losing weight. I have to actually DO SOMETHING about it.
and that a lot of the leads and ideas that are posted here can be really helpful in motivating me to make positive choices.
thanks everyone!!
(OHH - and dang! I don't have any fruit in the house!)


----------



## flipflopmom

my3princes said:


> You are such an amazing wife.  I hope your DH realizes how wonderful you are.  I'm so glad that things are stablizing at least a little bit.


Awww.  Thanks Deb!  Love your latest FB post! 



tggrrstarr said:


> Don't worry, I am right there with you. My philosophy is if I am losing weight successfully while I drink the diet pop then I can keep doing it.


I think everyone has to decide what they are willing to give up.  For me, I cannot give up my caffeine, I had to go to black coffee and unsweetened iced tea.  



Disneywedding2010 said:


> Thank you everyone for the kind words about DF and his son. Now, I'm off to change clothes and get on the treadmill since I got some homework done and out of the way.


Yay for homework done and treadmill time!!!!!



Sugarglider said:


> that READING about everyone else's weight losses doesn't lead to me magically losing weight. I have to actually DO SOMETHING about it.:and that a lot of the leads and ideas that are posted here can be really helpful in motivating me to make positive choices.
> thanks everyone!!
> (OHH - and dang! I don't have any fruit in the house!)


If only it were that easy!   It is motivating though, to read about everyone's choices, losses, lessons, and exercise!


----------



## flipflopmom

Something we were withholding made us weak, until we found it was ourselves.- Robert Frost 

Who is standing in your way?

Imagine someone regularly tying small weights around your ankles as you try to climb a mountain. Doesn't sound fair, does it? But that's exactly what you can do to yourself, a little bit at a time, if you don't watch out. When you think of who and what is standing in the way of your dreams, it's easy to forget your own responsibility. Even the best of us can be guilty of unknowingly hurting our own progress. Procrastination, lateness, being disorganized, pessimism, not being honest with yourself, severe self-criticism, downplaying achievements, focusing only on weaknesses while ignoring strengths, keeping goals a secret, demanding perfection, giving up after a small setback--these are all ways you can make it tough to be (and do) your best. Smart systems, the right attitude, and a promise to keep going no matter what will make a world of difference. 

1/15/11 Saturday QOTD: Who is standing in your way? And more importantly, what are you going to do about it? 

Thanks to Lisa from Team Donald for this QOTD!

I'm learning a lot of this through life lessons, as well as weight loss.  Procrastination, pessimism, keeping goals a secret all stand in my way, so this is ME!!!!!  I've got to get my own self out of my way!  I need to figure out a way to run, either suck up the cold or find ways to get to the free gym.  (Kids aren't allowed, AK is w/ me every minute of the day since she's at my school, it closes before Dh gets home, doesn't open before work).  It ultimately boils down to my choices.  I would like to say DH stands in my way, like his request for sticky buns this morning, but it will be my choice as to whether or not I eat them after taking 3 hours to make them.  I would like to say finances stand in my way, because healthy food is MUCH more expensive, and what I do buy, I end up making sure my kids get, but if I had gone out of my comfort zone to book more Pc shows, then I would have more money, so I'll take the responsibility for that one, too.  

Happy Saturday everyone!  Don't let ANYONE stand in your way!


----------



## jking6

I just wanted to introduce my self. I am the newest member of Team Mickey.
Last year was a rough year for me and I weigh the most I ever have. We had a busy 2010. but it came with lots of stress. 
Starting with DD graduating from high school. She was valedictorian of her class. She got into a college of her choice. Lots of graduation parties all summer. She left the end of August. Our youngest son moved ot of state in November.  Our 2nd oldest son got married in December. I have total of 4 boys and 1 girl. now we are empty nesters. thats when the eating began. I LOVE the dis boards and I am hoping with help I can loose the weight so my DD and I can have a great trip to Disney in May. (celebrating the completion of her first of 6 years in college)
I have already sent my starting weight over and will start everything else today.
Here's to what I hope will be a great year....


----------



## PRINCESS VIJA

Oh my goodness, I feel so out of it!  work this week was crazy!  On Thursday I started at 10:30 am, should have been out by 7pm, didn't get out till 9pm, AND I didn't get a lunch, so I was STARVING!  Even called my manager at 7:30 asked her what I should get done before I leave and she came in to help me!  Even better than that, when I left I noticed she had actually cleaned the snow and ice of my car.  that was sweet!  However, I didn't get to bed till 11pm, and had to be back at work at 5am the next morning!  I came home yesterday and slept 12 hours, I was tired!!!!

But, since work was so crazy, I haven't gotten on the DIS at all!  I don't know what's going on!

Who won the weigh in?  Team Mickey or Team Donald?

I only got a chance to read some posts.  

flipflopmom, so happy that your DH's work situation has stabilized.

my3princes, so glad things are OK for your DS

jking6, welcome!  this is a great place to be!


I unfortunately am up .6 pounds.  I am not surprised as I pigged out from last weekend until Tues. when I had my BL weigh in for DH's work.  but at least most of that is gone and hopefully these mind games will stop.

have a great week everyone


QOTD, what holds me back is easily me!  and my love of McDonalds and chips.  I swear I am completely addicted to them.  I even took a seminar on food addictions. and so many of those "signs" about food addictions applied to me.  Can't wait till I can work those out of my life.


----------



## Rose&Mike

CC--good to hear from you. I'm glad it was 'just being busy' and nothing too serious. Hang in there!



my3princes said:


> QOTD:  Lessons learned
> 
> I learned that I am doing much better about not eating to combat stress
> 
> I learned that I will eat within my points range if I have my cupboards stocked with the appropriate staples
> 
> I learned that I'm  not ready to give up diet soda yet.
> 
> I learned that my hate of exercise is greater than my desire to get fit
> 
> 
> 
> Someone asked (forgive me as I thought I had hit multiquote) how Nick was handling everything.  He is doing really well.  He says that he's had the extra vein forever so that's not a big deal.  He's been dealing with the other symptoms for a couple of years so that's the norm too.  He is relieved that they eliminated everything serious.


Good list! And I'm glad Nick is doing ok!



flipflopmom said:


> Realized I never posted my own diatribes today.
> 
> Sophie's birthday was great, until she started insisting that she wanted to die so she could go to heaven to see Poppie.  She got herself all worked up, and just cried her eyes out over him.  Needless to say, I was pretty much shot for the day at that point. But she had a good day otherwise, and eventually recovered for dinner and cake.  I had a SMALL slice, just barely a taste.  (My MIL insists on making my kids' bday cakes, and they aren't very good.    Now, if it had been good, or chocolate, I would have been in trouble).
> 
> I'll post tomorrow's QOTD early in the am!  Enjoy your Friday night!


Oh, that Sophie story is so sweet! I'm glad Brad made it through this week!



Sugarglider said:


> QOTD: I learnt a couple of things this week:
> that READING about everyone else's weight losses doesn't lead to me magically losing weight. I have to actually DO SOMETHING about it.
> and that a lot of the leads and ideas that are posted here can be really helpful in motivating me to make positive choices.
> thanks everyone!!
> (OHH - and dang! I don't have any fruit in the house!)


I get a lot of motivation from everyone else, too!



flipflopmom said:


> Awww.  Thanks Deb!  Love your latest FB post!


Oh, facebook. I have two friends! I have looked up a lot of people from high school and college, and I keep thinking do, I really want to do this? I guess I am just anti-social. When Tom was home I kept looking at facebook stuff and asking him what the point of this was and what the point of that was--he said Mom, there is no point. I think it all goes back to the conversation that we had on here a long time ago, about when we went through the failed adoptions and some of our "friends" behaved so cruddy to us. I just don't know if I want to put myself out there. Does that make sense? Is there something wrong with me?



jking6 said:


> I just wanted to introduce my self. I am the newest member of Team Mickey.
> Last year was a rough year for me and I weigh the most I ever have. We had a busy 2010. but it came with lots of stress.
> Starting with DD graduating from high school. She was valedictorian of her class. She got into a college of her choice. Lots of graduation parties all summer. She left the end of August. Our youngest son moved ot of state in November.  Our 2nd oldest son got married in December. I have total of 4 boys and 1 girl. now we are empty nesters. thats when the eating began. I LOVE the dis boards and I am hoping with help I can loose the weight so my DD and I can have a great trip to Disney in May. (celebrating the completion of her first of 6 years in college)
> I have already sent my starting weight over and will start everything else today.
> Here's to what I hope will be a great year....


Welcome! I am an empty nester--only one DS, but he is a sophomore in college and is 500 miles away. It's a HUGE adjustment, but has been really a good one for me. Over the last 18 months I feel like I have gotten myself back, and I kind of like me!

Well, we are back from the Y. I ran 12 miles in 2:04:05. I feel pretty good--minor stomach stuff, but not too bad. I think today we need to take the Christmas stuff down! Hope everyone has a great Saturday!


----------



## tigger813

Welcome jking6 (Terry)

Got up and did  2.5 miles on the elliptical and then had a strawberry Greek yogurt smoothie. Gotta leave in about 25 minutes for Ashleigh's basketball game. It's reallllllly COLD here today. After the game we'll come home and have lunch and start cooking for the game tomorrow. Hoping to play some games with the kids today. The girls and I played Disney Apples to Apples before bed last night. We laugh so hard when we play that game. I'll probably get them the original game next month.

Right now we're in the lead for weight loss and average but it's still anybody's game so keep those weigh ins coming! I am prepping myself for a big loss this week as long as I don't overdo it tomorrow with all the stuff we will be eating. Going to get in another EASA workout later today. I think I'll have a protein bar before we go to the game as I am getting a headache again. I gave DH the rest of the powder we had in the house. I do have one package that came with my starter kit that I will have tomorrow morning!

Gotta go brush my teeth and get my shoes on!

Be back later!

TTFN


----------



## The Mystery Machine

flipflopmom said:


> Something we were withholding made us weak, until we found it was ourselves.- Robert Frost
> 
> Who is standing in your way?
> 
> Imagine someone regularly tying small weights around your ankles as you try to climb a mountain. Doesn't sound fair, does it? But that's exactly what you can do to yourself, a little bit at a time, if you don't watch out. When you think of who and what is standing in the way of your dreams, it's easy to forget your own responsibility. Even the best of us can be guilty of unknowingly hurting our own progress. Procrastination, lateness, being disorganized, pessimism, not being honest with yourself, severe self-criticism, downplaying achievements, focusing only on weaknesses while ignoring strengths, keeping goals a secret, demanding perfection, giving up after a small setback--these are all ways you can make it tough to be (and do) your best. Smart systems, the right attitude, and a promise to keep going no matter what will make a world of difference.
> 
> 1/15/11 Saturday QOTD: Who is standing in your way? And more importantly, what are you going to do about it?
> 
> Thanks to Lisa from Team Donald for this QOTD!
> 
> I'm learning a lot of this through life lessons, as well as weight loss. Procrastination, pessimism, keeping goals a secret all stand in my way, so this is ME!!!!! I've got to get my own self out of my way! I need to figure out a way to run, either suck up the cold or find ways to get to the free gym. (Kids aren't allowed, AK is w/ me every minute of the day since she's at my school, it closes before Dh gets home, doesn't open before work). It ultimately boils down to my choices. I would like to say DH stands in my way, like his request for sticky buns this morning, but it will be my choice as to whether or not I eat them after taking 3 hours to make them. I would like to say finances stand in my way, because healthy food is MUCH more expensive, and what I do buy, I end up making sure my kids get, but if I had gone out of my comfort zone to book more Pc shows, then I would have more money, so I'll take the responsibility for that one, too.
> 
> Happy Saturday everyone! Don't let ANYONE stand in your way!


 
Are you talking about me?

Seriously, of course I am standing in my own way. 

My dh is supportive and would never make requests like that BUT he also is not helpful with healthy requests either. So it is just the other side of the same coin really. He wants me to do all the planning, cooking, etc.

He did say he would help by contributing meals he wants in the week for planning menu's so it is a start. 

Here is what I am thinking about doing to combat this.....Remember Oprah and all that " the secret" business? Well one good thing to come from it was to make a "Visualization Board" or "Vision Board".

I am going to make up a "Vison Board" that sits near my computer where I will see it ALL THE TIME. 

Basically you make a collage on a poster board of your long term and short term goals. Like for example, I want to go to Japan, however I need money to go to Japan, so I need a job first.

The idea is that looking at my goals many times a day is supposed to push you to make better choices in your day to push you towards that goal.

I have never done this but I am willing to give it a shot. I will let you all know how it is going. I am making it up this weekend.


----------



## Rose&Mike

QOTD--so I've been thinking about this. It's an interesting question, looking at it from a maintenance point of view. In theory I have "made it to my goal." But I still struggle with the insecurity and the fear of slipping back into old habits. I worry about falling off the wagon, because it has happened so many times before. So, who is standing in my way of realizing that I can do this, that I have done this, and that I am capable of making good choices? I would like to say the ghost of Christmas past--meaning the voices of all the really bad messages that I heard for the first 18 years. But I think it is time to let that one go...and I think I am very close to letting it go. I realize now that it's a process--and I am going to have to just give myself as much positive affirmations that I need, and maybe someday the voice I will hear is--wow, you did it. I am so proud of you. 

Ok, Taryn thanks for making me weepy today.

*I wanted to take a second to say thank you to Lindsay and Kathy (mikamah from team Donald) for maintaining the QOTD archives on the first page of each thread. I know that it will really help as we get further in the challenge to have a reminder of what has been asked. *

*We still have some coaching slots open. If anyone is interested, send me a pm. It really makes for a fun week!*


----------



## Disneywedding2010

QOTD - Jan 15, 2011

Who is standing in my way would be ME. I'm the one who has to make these choices to get healthier and get this weight off. If I want another baby then I have to get this off or my dream of being a mom again is not going to happen. Yes, I have 5 doctors (no exaggeration there) telling me I need to do it so the health issues I do have are easier to live with. 

The slap in the face that I got last year I would of thought kept me motivated but it didn't. I was not expecting at 26 years old to be told "Oh yeah you have high cholesterol. You need to lose weight". 

I have to do this for me and no one else. I have to keep the momentum going or I'm just going to go back to the way I was shortly after Josh and Maddie died. I'm not happy in my own skin. I'm not happy that I can't  do certain things cause I get winded so fast (partly cause of weight, partly cause of blood clots in lungs). 

I want to be able to regain part of the old me back.


----------



## KSH

Hello Team!

I just skimmed through 10 pages of posts.  I hate it when I can't keep up!  

My weigh in this morning reflected my week - I was up .2  But it absolutely could have been worse!  With the snow and ice, then traveling 2 days for work I couldn't exercise most days.  I ate okay at home during the snow, but we went out with our neighbors a couple of times and I had some drinks then and couldn't plan for the food or accurately track it.  Plus I didn't track 2 days at all.  I am back on track now though!  I stayed for the WW meeting this morning, and I am going tomorrow too.  The meeting this morning was so crowded and it turned into talking about how people coped being at home so long.  I thought it was great to spend some time on it, but she spent 25 minutes or so then only had about 5 minutes left for the planned discussion on Power Foods.  So I'll try the meeting tomorrow and see if I get a little more out of it.  My running group switched from Saturday to Sunday morning this week in hopes that more ice is gone from the sidewalks, so I have that tomorrow too.  

I want to catch up on the QOTD's since I've been gone, starting with Thursday's.  I had few really funny/weird dates with the same guy.  He decided on our first date, before we really knew anything about each other, that he wanted to marry me. I was 17 at the time and in my first few months away at college.  After that first date he kept telling me he had something for me and my roommate was convinced he was bringing a ring to date #2.  So she and all my hallmates insisted on hanging out in the room when he came to get me.  There was no ring, just a huge stuffed polar bear.  We all got a good laugh out of that one.  But I imagine if I had kept going out with him the ring would have come on date 4 or 5.  That boy just wanted to be married!  I hope it worked out for him eventually.

Friday QOTD:  

I have learned that I need to be careful having food around when I'm bored.  Even though it was not bad food I ate during the snow, I should have had more fruit and veggies around.  
I have learned I need to be careful when socializing - too easy to have one more drink.
I need to find an exercise video or something I will do inside when I can't get out.  Outdoors is always my first choice, but with the snow and ice anything other than walking wasn't really an option. I'm considering P90x, from what I hear it has a lot of the things we do in boot camp incorporated in the program.
I have learned that there are better/more filling choices than those dinky 2-point bars WW sells!  They are tiny.  Today I found Special K bars that are 2 points and much bigger.  Yay!  Anyone else have similar suggestions for 1 or 2 points?


Today's QOTD:  It is definitely me standing in my way.  I need to change my habits (see the comment regarding socializing above!).  I really want to find a way to make a lifestyle change so I can still do what I enjoy, and not overindulge.  I have a friend who stops going out when she is trying to lose weight, and I've done that before too.  This time I'd really like to make it work while still going out occasionally.  I'll keep working at it and get there eventually I hope! 

Hope you all have a great weekend!

Karen


----------



## Rose&Mike

Posted the African stew on the recipe thread. I think we are making it for dinner.


----------



## BELLE1109

Hi All!

What a day I had!  I woke up to my dog eating (yes eating) my passport!!
My fault of course for leaving it out.  The big issue is I am going away in a month so I had to rush around all day to get the forms to have a new one expedited.  In hindsight, I'm glad he ate it today and not a day before our trip
Well in all my rushing and panic, diet went to the way side.  I had Qdoba for lunch :-(, not awful, I am still within my daily WW points but I'm not thrilled with myself.

2 lessons learned.  #1 Put passport in safe.  #2 Just b/c one thing goes wrong- don't throw the diet out the window.  Tomorrow is a new day and its just a day away.


----------



## HappyMatt

*1/15/11 Saturday QOTD: Who is standing in your way? And more importantly, what are you going to do about it? *

Of course I am standing in my own way.  My biggest obstacle (besides procrastination) is the fear of failure.  My whole life, I have avoided putting myself out there.  Because of my avoidance, I have never really learned what it is to fail and get back up. I am learning to really reach for what I want.


----------



## jenjolt

1/15/11 Saturday QOTD: Who is standing in your way? And more importantly, what are you going to do about it? 

This would definitely be myself!!! As I lose weight I often focus on the negative about how much better I could be doing instead of dwelling on the victory of how well I have done so far!! Even when looking in the mirror I still feel like I see the "heavy" girl instead of the 38lbs lighter girl!! I'm starting to work on that though, I'm starting to see the "new" me and love her!!! I want to do the right thing by her!!!!! So hopefully I'm starting to get out of my own way and continue on my weight loss journey a little lighter!


----------



## cclovesdis

Evening!

I just finished going through my PMs and I'm seeing some great results so far!  I haven't checked to see how many people have sent in points though , so I have no idea which team is currently ahead.

Today has been pretty much on plan as was yesterday. I will check the scale in the morning and see what happens. I'm hoping for good news. I'd like to lose at least 2 pounds this week. Actually, I'd like to lose 2 pounds a week for the next 10 weeks, because I have my annual gyno appt in early April. 20 pounds lost would put me almost at a healthy BMI, so that would be really good. Unfortunately, my doctor will see it as a 10-pound loss. 

I'm feeling well enough to go to the gym tomorrow. My mom vetoed my joining the Y idea. She had a valid reason, though. You are paying for classes and with the amount of time I work and how far away I work, I'd be lucky if I could fit in 1 class a week. The gym I go to now does not have classes and is only $10 plus tax a month. Even if I upgrade, it will be $20 plus tax a month. I'm still thinking about sessions with a personal trainer. Maybe 10-15 sessions during Feb., March, and April, just in time for the appt. 

Tomorrow's plan is to go to the gym and grocery shopping. Unfortunately, there isn't much on sale, and I menu plan using the sales ad, so I'll be thinking on my feet a bit. I should be okay, but that is not my favorite way to grocery shop.

So, on that note, the QOTD: I am definitely the one standing in my way.  I'm very perfectionistic rolleyes1) so when I mess up, I'm really hard on myself. I'm really working on my self-confidence. I think this is part of the reason why I once I start bingeing, I can't stop. When I mess up, I feel like I have to mess up completely. Like, I have to be perfect at messing up.  I also have to work on finding more appropriate behaviors than bingeing when I'm stressed, upset, frustrated, etc. I've been feeling really low about myself lately, which I think is what was making me binge so much this week. I'm working on all of this. I've finally accepted that it's going to take time. That's a huge step in the right direction for me. I stand by it 200% that I would not be doing as well as I am if it wasn't for all of you! 

Have a great day tomorrow everyone!


----------



## my3princes

Saturday QOTD:  Who is standing in my way.  This question gets asked every challenge and I've always answered Me, but I'm realizing that no one is in my way, not even me.  I may stumble, I may fall, but eventually I get back in the game and as long at I keep trying then I can do it.  I may be moving at a snails pace or even backwards, but I'm still here.  7 years and still on the journey.


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

Disneywedding2010 said:


> So, we are preparing for his arrival. He should be here the first week of February and with each day that gets closer they are both getting more and more excited.



that is so exciting.  What a wonderful story.



Rose&Mike said:


> Ok, here is a 3 part article on busting through the plateau. I only skimmed the first part, so someone will have to tell me if it's not good, but usually they have pretty good advice.
> 
> http://www.sparkpeople.com/resource/fitness_articles.asp?id=516
> http://www.sparkpeople.com/resource/fitness_articles.asp?id=522
> http://www.sparkpeople.com/resource/fitness_articles.asp?id=534



thank you rose.  This was some great information.



cclovesdis said:


> I'm sure you have figured out that I am stressed. I still do not know what it is that is bugging me so much, but it is obviously taking a toll on my weight.



Sorry your feeling stressed CC and the worst is when you dont have a specific reason.  I hope you feel better soon.



flipflopmom said:


> Sophie's birthday was great, until she started insisting that she wanted to die so she could go to heaven to see Poppie.  She got herself all worked up, and just cried her eyes out over him.  Needless to say, I was pretty much shot for the day at that point.



awww so sorry she was going through that.  Im glad MIL does not make a good cake for your sake. and I am so glad that Brads first week went well.  You are an awesome wife for standing by his side and giving those workers treats.



flipflopmom said:


> 1/15/11 Saturday QOTD: Who is standing in your way? And more importantly, what are you going to do about it?




I would also agree with everyone else and go with ME.  I tend to make excuses for myself alot.  Yes life is busy and crazy and I do a million things all in one day but thats LIFE.  I know I can do anything I put my mind to so there should be no excuses.  I would also say that the fast food companies that I swear put addicting additives into food stand partly in my way as well, although I think I am overcoming that mountain but every now and then I slip a bit.



jking6 said:


> I just wanted to introduce my self. I am the newest member of Team Mickey.



Welcome to our team.  Wow you did have alot going on last year.  I hope this year you can focus on yourself a bit.  Sounds like you have some great kids!



Rose&Mike said:


> Well, we are back from the Y. I ran 12 miles in 2:04:05. I feel pretty good--minor stomach stuff, but not too bad. I think today we need to take the Christmas stuff down! Hope everyone has a great Saturday!



Thats a great run rose!  Glad the stomach stuff wasnt too bad.  I hope you enjoyed your pretzels.



The Mystery Machine said:


> I am going to make up a "Vison Board" that sits near my computer where I will see it ALL THE TIME.



This is the "new" thing going on in our network at work.  We use visual management boards to 1. list our goals to better our company 2. note the things we are doing to move the needle on those goals 3. Motivate our team to want to do better.  I can tell you it is working.  I never heard of it being done personally like that but it makes sense.  Let me know how is works for you.


Hi everyone!  I had a pretty good day.  We had a flu clinic at my office and then my 6yr old had his first basketball practice today.  He did really well and is one of the better kids on the team of 6,7 and 8 year olds.  What can I say he takes after his mama.  He scored 6 pts and got a ton of rebounds.  Ok enough bragging... then I helped at dh's nanas apt, and luckily my parents took the kids for a few hours so while my dh went with his mom car shopping I got to do my 4 mile run.  I was happy to get it in. 

Tomorrow my family is having lunch and a cake for me at my nana's house for my bday that is on tuesday.  I know my mom is getting wegman's hoagies.  I will have a small piece of a tuna hoagie and otherwise make a salad or veggies to eat.  I am not going to use its my bday so I am going to eat whatever excuse this year.  Im over that!


----------



## flipflopmom

jking6 said:


> I just wanted to introduce my self. I am the newest member of Team Mickey.  Last year was a rough year for me and I weigh the most I ever have. We had a busy 2010. but it came with lots of stress.


Welcome!  While my children are relatively young, 4 and 11, I think about those empty nest days.  I am really trying very hard to live in the moment with them right now, a lesson I've learned over the last year.  You have a great attitude, and a trip is great incentive!  We'll be here for you every step of the way!



PRINCESS VIJA said:


> Oh my goodness, I feel so out of it!  work this week was crazy!  On Thursday I started at 10:30 am, should have been out by 7pm, didn't get out till 9pm, AND I didn't get a lunch, so I was STARVING!  Even called my manager at 7:30 asked her what I should get done before I leave and she came in to help me!  Even better than that, when I left I noticed she had actually cleaned the snow and ice of my car.  that was sweet!  However, I didn't get to bed till 11pm, and had to be back at work at 5am the next morning!  I unfortunately am up .6 pounds.  I am not surprised as I pigged out from last weekend until Tues. when I had my BL weigh in for DH's work.  but at least most of that is gone and hopefully these mind games will stop. I even took a seminar on food addictions. and so many of those "signs" about food addictions applied to me.  Can't wait till I can work those out of my life.


You've had a VERY busy week!  Glad you are back, I worried about you!  As for the food addictions, I had a few.  They are tough to break, mine was to a soft drink.  YOU CAN DO IT!  I had to totally eliminate it, and not allow myself to have ANY.  Picked one thing at a time, and allowed myself to conquer that before moving to the next.  One day at a time, and try to keep yourself in as much control as possible!



Rose&Mike said:


> Oh, facebook. I have two friends! I have looked up a lot of people from high school and college, and I keep thinking do, I really want to do this? I just don't know if I want to put myself out there. Does that make sense? Is there something wrong with me? Well, we are back from the Y. I ran 12 miles in 2:04:05. I feel pretty good--minor stomach stuff, but not too bad.


GREAT RUN!!  As for facebook, most of the people I talk to are Dis friends, or people I work with.  I do admit, there are people from hs and college I enjoy connecting with.  There is nothing wrong with you!!!  I am thinking that myself, as my friends have gone CRAZY this week being off.  They've taken their kids all kinds of places, and I have been perfectly content to stay home in my pj's!!!!!  In fact, it's kinda scary how hermit like I can be!!!  



tigger813 said:


> Got up and did  2.5 miles on the elliptical and then had a strawberry Greek yogurt smoothie. Gotta leave in about 25 minutes for Ashleigh's basketball game. The girls and I played Disney Apples to Apples before bed last night. We laugh so hard when we play that game.  Right now we're in the lead for weight loss and average but it's still anybody's game so keep those weigh ins coming!


MAN!  I forgot to weigh again this morning.  Dag on it, that's a sign for me though. If I don't weigh, I'm usually avoiding the scale.  (dang tom).  I really need to look into that game.  I bet you guys would enjoy Disney Think Fast for the wii, it's similar to a scene it type game, it was relatively inexpensive, we enjoy playing it a lot!  Great job getting OP this week, DON'T BLOW IT TOMORROW!!!!!!!   



The Mystery Machine said:


> Are you talking about me?Seriously, of course I am standing in my own way.
> I am going to make up a "Vison Board" that sits near my computer where I will see it ALL THE TIME.


THAT'S AWESOME!!!!!   I am sure it will be motivating.  I've also heard of pictures, either of yourself at a size you don't like, or a dress, etc, trip, whatever that can motivate you!  I had several mantras on the fridge at one time.  On of my students gave me a painted sign with a silhouette of Mickey that says "If you can dream it, you can do it - Walt Disney" on it.  I'm using that for a lot of things right now!!!  I am sure you will be VERY SUCCESSFUL!!!!!!!!



Rose&Mike said:


> QOTD--so I've been thinking about this. It's an interesting question, looking at it from a maintenance point of view. In theory I have "made it to my goal." But I still struggle with the insecurity and the fear of slipping back into old habits. I worry about falling off the wagon, because it has happened so many times before. . But I think it is time to let that one go...and I think I am very close to letting it go. *We still have some coaching slots open. If anyone is interested, send me a pm. It really makes for a fun week!*


If you need me to coach later in the challenge, let me know.  I AM SO PROUD OF YOU FOR LETTING GO OF THE GHOST OF CHRISTMAS PAST!  I totally understand your feelings.  Even though I have a "few" pounds to get rid of to get back to my goal, I am scared SILLY that any day all the bad habits will come back, and I'll be stuck in losing mode FOREVER......  I want to be stuck in healthy mode forever.  I am so thankful to have a WONDERFUL role model like you to look up to!!!!



Disneywedding2010 said:


> Who is standing in my way would be ME. I'm the one who has to make these choices to get healthier and get this weight off. If I want another baby then I have to get this off or my dream of being a mom again is not going to happen. The slap in the face that I got last year I would of thought kept me motivated but it didn't. I was not expecting at 26 years old to be told "Oh yeah you have high cholesterol. You need to lose weight".  I have to do this for me and no one else. I have to keep the momentum going or I'm just going to go back to the way I was shortly after Josh and Maddie died. I'm not happy in my own skin. I'm not happy that I can't  do certain things cause I get winded so fast (partly cause of weight, partly cause of blood clots in lungs). I want to be able to regain part of the old me back.


Wow.  Those are some powerful statements.  You really have motivation, and are moving to a happier place right now.  I can't imagine going through what you have, and the fact that you are ready to take care of yourself again is wonderful.  We are here to help, in any way possible, I really want to see you succeed!!!




KSH said:


> I just skimmed through 10 pages of posts.  I hate it when I can't keep up!   My weigh in this morning reflected my week - I was up .2  But it absolutely could have been worse!*  I am back on track now though!  *I stayed for the WW meeting this morning, and I am going tomorrow too.    _There was no ring, just a huge stuffed polar bear.  We all got a good laugh out of that one_.
> Today's QOTD:  It is definitely me standing in my way.  I need to change my habits (see the comment regarding socializing above!).  I really want to find a way to make a lifestyle change so I can still do what I enjoy, and not overindulge.  I have a friend who stops going out when she is trying to lose weight, and I've done that before too.



That is too funny about the polar bear!   You definitely could have done worse!!!!!! That will be off next week, plus some.  I promise!  You have a GREAT list of things you have learned.  As for the socializing.  Could it be possible for you to eat before hand, fill up on healthy stuff, and then the drink wouldn't be as bad as drink and eating?  Just a thought.  You really have to think about creative ways to have those points!



Rose&Mike said:


> Posted the African stew on the recipe thread. I think we are making it for dinner


Thank you!  I really wanted to look that one up!  If we have the stuff, it will be on the menu for next week!



BELLE1109 said:


> What a day I had!  I woke up to my dog eating (yes eating) my passport!!My fault of course for leaving it out.  The big issue is I am going away in a month so I had to rush around all day to get the forms to have a new one expedited.  Well in all my rushing and panic, diet went to the way side.  I had Qdoba for lunch :-(, not awful, I am still within my daily WW points but I'm not thrilled with myself.


I'm sorry, but .  That is totally something that could happen here.  My puppy eats all kinds of paper!  Hope you get it returned QUICKLY!!!!  What in the heck is Qdoba? (I live in the sticks!)



HappyMatt said:


> Of course I am standing in my own way.  My biggest obstacle (besides procrastination) is the fear of failure.  My whole life, I have avoided putting myself out there.  Because of my avoidance, I have never really learned what it is to fail and get back up. I am learning to really reach for what I want.


POWERFUL statement!  I remember you fearing the diet, and you have been so very successful!  Good for you at going for what you want!!!



jenjolt said:


> 1This would definitely be myself!!! As I lose weight I often focus on the negative about how much better I could be doing instead of dwelling on the victory of how well I have done so far!! Even when looking in the mirror I still feel like I see the "heavy" girl instead of the 38lbs lighter girl!!


Good for you at moving past this! 38 lbs is NO SMALL ACCOMPLISHMENT lady!  BE PROUD!!!!!!!!!!!  You obviously know what to do, and can do it well!  You've sooo got this!



cclovesdis said:


> Today has been pretty much on plan as was yesterday. I will check the scale in the morning and see what happens. I'm hoping for good news. I'd like to lose at least 2 pounds this week. I'm feeling well enough to go to the gym tomorrow. My mom vetoed my joining the Y idea. . I'm still thinking about sessions with a personal trainer. Maybe 10-15 sessions during Feb., March, and April, just in time for the appt.   I'm very perfectionistic rolleyes1) so when I mess up, I'm really hard on myself. I'm really working on my self-confidence. I think this is part of the reason why I once I start bingeing, I can't stop. When I mess up, I feel like I have to mess up completely. Like, I have to be perfect at messing up.


CC, I get this.  I really do.  Try to shift your thinking to "I have to perfect at STOPPING A BINGE, not continuing one!  Seriously, you have been so wonderful and supportive, you need to really be proud of what a wonderful person you are, and DON'T LET ANYONE TELL YOU any differently!  Got it?  With your attitude, the personal trainer might just be a good thing, you would never skip an appointment with someone!  Did you ever get that massage?  My HH points are coming, promise!



my3princes said:


> I may stumble, I may fall, but eventually I get back in the game and as long at I keep trying then I can do it.  I may be moving at a snails pace or even backwards, but I'm still here.  7 years and still on the journey.


That's a wonderful statement Deb.  I am so proud of you!  7 years! And to a lifetime more!



mommyof2Pirates said:


> .  I tend to make excuses for myself alot.  Yes life is busy and crazy and I do a million things all in one day but thats LIFE.  I know I can do anything I put my mind to so there should be no excuses. We use visual management boards to 1. list our goals to better our company 2. note the things we are doing to move the needle on those goals 3. Motivate our team to want to do better.  I can tell you it is working.  I had a pretty good day.  We had a flu clinic at my office and then my 6yr old had his first basketball practice today.  He did really well and is one of the better kids on the team of 6,7 and 8 year olds.  I got to do my 4 mile run.  Tomorrow my family is having lunch and a cake for me at my nana's house for my bday that is on tuesday.  I know my mom is getting wegman's hoagies.  I will have a small piece of a tuna hoagie and otherwise make a salad or veggies to eat.  *I am not going to use its my bday so I am going to eat whatever excuse this year.  Im over that*!


YAY for the next Michael Jordan!!!!!   I'll be able to say I knew him when!  Brad has some kind of board he has to put tallies up on hourly, must be in the same vein.  SO glad you got your run in!  And you know what, it sounds like you are giving yourself a GREAT birthday present!!!!~!  You go girl.


----------



## flipflopmom

Hey guys, sorry I wasn't around earlier.  We've been mega cleaning, family coming tomorrow to celebrate Sophie's birthday.  Brad was motivated to help, and I knew if I took at Dis break, that would be the end of his motivation.   Gave myself a killer headache cleaning the shower, I think I mixed 2 chemicals or something....  Felt kinda 

I'll post Sunday's QOTD in the am!  More cleaning to do!  I am so proud of each and every one of you!  Keep it up, we're in it for the looonnngg haul, no matter what today held! 
Taryn


----------



## jenjolt

flipflopmom said:


> Hey guys, sorry I wasn't around earlier.  We've been mega cleaning, family coming tomorrow to celebrate Sophie's birthday.  Brad was motivated to help, and I knew if I took at Dis break, that would be the end of his motivation.   Gave myself a killer headache cleaning the shower, I think I mixed 2 chemicals or something....  Felt kinda
> 
> I'll post Sunday's QOTD in the am!  More cleaning to do!  I am so proud of each and every one of you!  Keep it up, we're in it for the looonnngg haul, no matter what today held!
> Taryn



Hope you have a great day with family!!!!


----------



## BELLE1109

flipflopmom said:


> I'm sorry, but .  That is totally something that could happen here.  My puppy eats all kinds of paper!  Hope you get it returned QUICKLY!!!!  What in the heck is Qdoba? (I live in the sticks!)



I am laughing now too (2 glasses of wine into the night LOL) Qdoba is a burrito chain.  Really I'm just grateful it happened while I still had time to fix the problem.  Of all the things my dog could have eaten! haha


----------



## Disneywedding2010

Well we went to Buffalo Wild Wings for dinner and I did good. I got the naked chicken tenders (they are grilled, not breaded) and it came with fries. The entire meal was 550 calories I think. 

My fiance and best friend laughed at me cause I've been doing so well with the no soda that when the waitress went to ask what I wanted to drink I had a brain fart and said "dr pepper." She said "ok I'll be right back." Then I panicked and said "oh no nevermind. I want a lemonade, sorry." .


----------



## tggrrstarr

KSH said:


> Hello Team!
> 
> [*]I have learned that there are better/more filling choices than those dinky 2-point bars WW sells!  They are tiny.  Today I found Special K bars that are 2 points and much bigger.  Yay!  Anyone else have similar suggestions for 1 or 2 points?
> 
> Karen



I love the special k bars, I practically live on them. They are the only bars that I can eat that fill me up. I am at the point now where I can eat only that if I need to.


----------



## ReAnSt

> *1/15/11 Saturday QOTD: Who is standing in your way? And more importantly, what are you going to do about it? *


My job stands in the way, I spend way to much time in my car, then I spend time sitting in a chair at work, or I may have to go to lunch and dinner meetings with all different types of food, my schedule is never consistent.  I can go to work in the morning think I am working till 5pm and not get home until 11pm.  So it makes eating difficult and I often end up grabbing fast food.  It also makes exercise difficult as I do not know when I am going to have time to fit it into my ever changing schedule.

I am trying find ways to cope.  I try to make sure to take food for two meals or have healthy choices available so I am not going for the fast food.  It is especially hard though on days where I am in and out of the car.  In the winter I have to worry about the food freezing and other times I need to worry about it possibly spoiling, even with ice packs it can get warm.  I also try to do small amounts of exercise at a time as I might not be able to do one big chunk.


----------



## my3princes

ReAnSt said:


> My job stands in the way, I spend way to much time in my car, then I spend time sitting in a chair at work, or I may have to go to lunch and dinner meetings with all different types of food, my schedule is never consistent.  I can go to work in the morning think I am working till 5pm and not get home until 11pm.  So it makes eating difficult and I often end up grabbing fast food.  It also makes exercise difficult as I do not know when I am going to have time to fit it into my ever changing schedule.
> 
> I am trying find ways to cope.  I try to make sure to take food for two meals or have healthy choices available so I am not going for the fast food.  It is especially hard though on days where I am in and out of the car.  In the winter I have to worry about the food freezing and other times I need to worry about it possibly spoiling, even with ice packs it can get warm.  I also try to do small amounts of exercise at a time as I might not be able to do one big chunk.



Becky try keeping bags of frozen fruit in the car.  If the car warms the fruit is thaw enough to eat, if it stays frozen you can defrost inside.  A jar of peanut butter and loaf of weight watchers bread will go a long ways too.  Water is good in the car as it doesn't take too long to thaw if it does freeze.  You can do it, you just need to plan ahead and use your car as your mobile cupboard.  I'm sure others could give you ideas of things to stock your car with.


----------



## Merryweather27

Hi everyone!  Work has been kicking my butt this last week and probably will all of next week too.  I keep starting to write replies here, commenting and encouraging everybody, but falling asleep on the couch before I get finished.  But I'm still plugging along, and I'm proud of all of our successes so far!  

Now off to bed for me!


----------



## flipflopmom

jenjolt said:


> Hope you have a great day with family!!!!


Thank you!  The girls are excited, Ak has been making Disney decorations, got all their plush and ears out, and deemed it a Disney party.  Sophie is all about the princesses, and told me that her Sunday School teacher told her purple was for royalty, so she wanted a purple cake and accessories. 



BELLE1109 said:


> I am laughing now too (2 glasses of wine into the night LOL) Qdoba is a burrito chain.  Really I'm just grateful it happened while I still had time to fix the problem.  Of all the things my dog could have eaten! haha


I wonder if they've heard that before?  My dog ate my passport.  Still laughing.  Glad you can laugh about it now, you had time to fix it.  And thanks for the info!



Disneywedding2010 said:


> Well we went to Buffalo Wild Wings for dinner and I did good. I got the naked chicken tenders (they are grilled, not breaded) and it came with fries. The entire meal was 550 calories I think.
> My fiance and best friend laughed at me cause I've been doing so well with the no soda that when the waitress went to ask what I wanted to drink I had a brain fart and said "dr pepper." She said "ok I'll be right back." Then I panicked and said "oh no nevermind. I want a lemonade, sorry."


GREAT JOB!  Before long, you'll be saying nevermind, I want a water, and skipping the fries! So proud of you for breaking the addiction!



tggrrstarr said:


> I love the special k bars, I practically live on them. They are the only bars that I can eat that fill me up. I am at the point now where I can eat only that if I need to.


I need to look at those.  I love Kashi bars, and the Fiber One bars.  Any favorites?



ReAnSt said:


> My job stands in the way, I spend way to much time in my car, then I spend time sitting in a chair at work, or I may have to go to lunch and dinner meetings with all different types of food, my schedule is never consistent.  I can go to work in the morning think I am working till 5pm and not get home until 11pm.  So it makes eating difficult and I often end up grabbing fast food.  It also makes exercise difficult as I do not know when I am going to have time to fit it into my ever changing schedule.  I try to make sure to take food for two meals or have healthy choices available so I am not going for the fast food.


That's a tough one, for sure.  I like that you are taking time to break the exercise up into chunks. You might be doing all this already, but here is what comes to mind off the top of my head:   I would definitely move as much as possible when I could at work, park farther away, take the stairs, etc.  Deb gave you some good food choices, do you have access to a fridge at work? Do you keep the food in your car in a small cooler?  They are usually pretty good at stabilizing temps for a while.   The various meal bars out there are good to keep in a bag, desk drawer, etc.  I have a little mini stash of food in my desk in a small plastic box.  It sounds counterintuitive, but it works when I need something healthy, or filling, quickly.  Nuts, kashi bars, apples and/or bananas (I eat these during the week they don't have a chance to go bad, those little mini packs of peanut butter, dried cranberries (filling, my mom buys the 100 calorie packs, I grab a few every week ) Deb gave you some good ideas, too.  I spent several years eating 2 or 3 nights a week from the drive through window on the way to gymnastics for my daughter.  I finally had the realization it wasn't good for me, my girls, or my wallet. Now, we pack dinner, or did until she quit the team.  This does mean that some mornings I was packing lunch for 2 or 3, and dinner for 2 or 3!  I know it gets old, quickly, but so does the calories from fast food.  Another trick I did was to print all the nutritional info from the places I would hit and put in the car.  Staring that number in the face made me make better choices if I did have to stop.  I also try to keep "snacks" in the car for those hunger times.  My DH laughs that I never leave home without a water bottle, carrots, an apple, and a Kashi bar.



my3princes said:


> Becky try keeping bags of frozen fruit in the car.  If the car warms the fruit is thaw enough to eat, if it stays frozen you can defrost inside.  A jar of peanut butter and loaf of weight watchers bread will go a long ways too.  Water is good in the car as it doesn't take too long to thaw if it does freeze.


Great ideas.  I'm going to ask pjilla for more, she's the queen of this stuff!!! 



Merryweather27 said:


> Hi everyone!  Work has been kicking my butt this last week and probably will all of next week too.  I keep starting to write replies here, commenting and encouraging everybody, but falling asleep on the couch before I get finished.  But I'm still plugging along, and I'm proud of all of our successes so far!


Thanks for checking in, and it's the thought that counts.   We feel your encouragement!  Remember that sleep is soo important for health, so take care of yourself!


----------



## flipflopmom

*QOTD, Sunday, January 15:  Think ahead to when you reach your goal, which you will, I can feel it!  What are the things you want to be able to do as a result? This will be your motivation for the days ahead! Maintainers, dig deep.  Think about mental, physical (yes, Rose, I'm thinking about your push ups  ), emotional outcomes you are still working on despite being at goal.*

For me, I want to be able to:
1.  Run a half.  I need to get back into my running groove.  I had friends ask me to run one with them in Feb., and it stunk to tell them "there's no way I'd be ready"
2.  Get through the holidays this year without adding weight to have to switch from maintainer to loser again, like I did this year.  Same things applies to vacations, stressful times, etc.
3.  Be able to say in 20, 30, 40 years that I am still a maintainer, and NEVER put it back on!  I want to run with my grandkids!
4.  Be satisfied with how I look.
5.  Set an example for my girls on a healthy lifestyle.

Well, I didn't finish cleaning last night, so I was up at 5 to get it done before church.  I ended up getting Brad to hang pictures I bought frames for last Mother's Day, and have been sitting ever since, and we were doing that until midnight!  Off to mop my kitchen!  Have a great day!  I don't know how much I'll be able to check in today with the fam here, so take care of each other for me!


----------



## flipflopmom

I read this article this am on sparkpeople, and thought it had good information and motivation.  I am copy and pasting, because I know people will read what's here but not click a link sometimes!  *me*  Bolded the parts that resonated with me the most!

*Take Time Off*All work and no play doesn't just make Jack a dull boy; it also makes us sad, unhappy and less productive individuals. In order for you to reach any goal, you need to take time to recharge those batteries and relax. That's why employers offer vacation days to their workers! Whether it's a night off from the gym to go see a movie with a friend, or a long, hot bath and the end of an even longer day, *be sure to take at least 15 minutes each day to do something just for you*. If you're the primary caregiver in your house, this may seem impossible, but it's true that you can't take care of anyone unless you take care of yourself, so block off some me time and have some fun! Also remember that even the most dedicated exercisers and athletes need to rest and recover, so build downtime into your workout plans if you hope to take your fitness to the next level. 

Don't Force It
*You can't force things to happen. No matter how much you want something or how hard you work to make it happen, sometimes you just have to wait it out. Whether it's your perfect job or those last 10 pounds, life is a process. Instead, try to trust that you're on the right path, and keep at it. Slowly but surely, you'll eventually get there. Don't work harder, work smarterand figure out how you can get to your goal without risking your sanity or well-being. You know what's not productive? Burnout. *

Respect Your Limits
I learned this lesson hard during and after my marathon training. Despite a nagging hip ache, I kept running and stuck to my training schedule. Then, for the entire marathon, I didn't just endure 26.2 miles, but 26.2 miles of pain that sidelined me for weeks after the race was over. I learned the hard way that listening to your body is so important. If you're really fatigued, take a day off. If you're sick and have no energy, rest. Pushing through physical pain, emotional pain, and fatigue is never a good idea. *Listen closely to what your body is telling you, and treat it like you would your best friend. Be loving, kind and respectful. *

Go with the Flow
Life is a journey that doesn't come with a map. You can't always see the destination or every curve, dip or detour along the way, so you might as well enjoy the process (and the ups and downs). *So you didn't hit your weight-loss goal this week because the weather prevented you from your daily walks? It's time to get creative.* Rent a fitness DVD at the library or devise your own home-based workout. And always be sure to keep that sense of humor and see the opportunity in the problem. When life gives you lemons, don't just smash them. Instead make yummy (sugar-free) lemonade and savor every sip! 

Enjoy Now
*Why wait for to reach your goal to be happy, wear that dress, or take that vacation? Life is too short. Feel good about yourself today and give yourself the permission and freedom to be completely happy with yourself and your circumstances right now. Try to be present in the moment as much as you can and appreciate life for what you do have. Love where you are and who you are. Don't wait for tomorrow or until you reach that goal to appreciate where you are. You're worthy and good enough right now, today. *

Mistakes offer us chances to learn and grow, and in these failures, you'll find wisdom for reaching any goal, be it weight-loss, health, fitness, professional or something else. After all, as James Joyce once wrote, A man's errors are his portals of discovery. 

From: 
5 Things You Can Learn from Your Mistakes
Find Life Lessons When You're Less Than Perfect
-- By Jennipher Walters, Certified Personal Trainer and Fitness Instructor

link to article: http://www.sparkpeople.com/resource/motivation_articles.asp?id=1150


----------



## KristiMc

Good morning,

I didn't get on here yesterday.  Busy day with basketball games for the boys and then the Steelers-Ravens game last night.  GO STEELERS - only 1 more game to go before we are headed to the Super Bowl!  It was suck a nail biter game.

Not much planned for today - need to get to the laundry.

QOTD: I had to start taking high-blood pressure medicine not too long ago.  I am hoping that with losing more weight and exercising that I will be able to do away with the pill.


----------



## PrinceCharmingsMom

1. I want to run the Disney half, and princess half.
2. I want to have my skin removal surgery.
3. I want to find a fulfilling and happy relationship.


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

Disneywedding2010 said:


> Well we went to Buffalo Wild Wings for dinner and I did good. I got the naked chicken tenders (they are grilled, not breaded) and it came with fries. The entire meal was 550 calories I think.
> 
> My fiance and best friend laughed at me cause I've been doing so well with the no soda that when the waitress went to ask what I wanted to drink I had a brain fart and said "dr pepper." She said "ok I'll be right back." Then I panicked and said "oh no nevermind. I want a lemonade, sorry." .



isnt it funny how routine things are for us.  I have heard others say that it takes doing something for 30 days before it comes routine for you.  So a few more weeks and you should have it down without even thinking about it.  Great job on changing your order and not just saying oh well.

Taryn- I loved the article! Thanks for sharing.  I especially love this quote.
*When life gives you lemons, don't just smash them. Instead make yummy (sugar-free) lemonade and savor every sip! *

I always say when life gives you lemons make lemonade but never heard the healthier version of the quote.
Have a great day with the family.

QOTD Sunday-

When I reach my goal I hope to:

1. like clothes shopping again.
2. be able to run even faster (my goal is middle of the pack)
3. run a warrior dash (my friend is doing this in june but I dont think I will be
   ready this year)
4. Live another 60 years

Have a great day!


----------



## jenjolt

> QOTD, Sunday, January 15: Think ahead to when you reach your goal, which you will, I can feel it! What are the things you want to be able to do as a result? This will be your motivation for the days ahead! Maintainers, dig deep. Think about mental, physical (yes, Rose, I'm thinking about your push ups ), emotional outcomes you are still working on despite being at goal.



Some of my goals

1.  To run any Disney race and a 5K in my hometown area
2.  Wear a single digit clothes size
3.  Start trying for a baby!!!


----------



## tigger813

QOTD: I did reach my goal right before Christmas but put a bit back on over the holidays. There are a few things I want to do when I maintain that goal for more than a week!

1. Run a race at WDW whether it be a 5K or a half! 
2. Run the WINE & DINE half with redwalker and as many of you that can make it!


When I reach my goal again I'm going to get my hair done. I haven't had it cout or trimmed in a VERY LONG time! It's longer than it's been in years. Friends say I look younger. I've never had any color in my hair so I may to do some highlights too!

Just finished my EASA2 workout. I hope to squeeze in an elliptical workout after lunch. Company isn't coming until 4ish. I just drank an instant chocolate protein drink. Not bad. Now to finish my big bottle of water and pour another one. And time to clean up the kitchen yet again!

TTFN


----------



## jenjolt

I love having more time on the weekends to do longer workouts! Just finished my 4 fast and firm miles DVD!!! It was awesome!! Feels good to get those longer workouts in from time to time!!!


----------



## tigger813

tigger813 said:


> QOTD: I did reach my goal right before Christmas but put a bit back on over the holidays. There are a few things I want to do when I maintain that goal for more than a week!
> 
> 1. Run a race at WDW whether it be a 5K or a half!
> 2. Run the WINE & DINE half with redwalker and as many of you that can make it!
> 
> 
> When I reach my goal again I'm going to get my hair done. I haven't had it cout or trimmed in a VERY LONG time! It's longer than it's been in years. Friends say I look younger. I've never had any color in my hair so I may to do some highlights too!
> 
> Just finished my EASA2 workout. I hope to squeeze in an elliptical workout after lunch. Company isn't coming until 4ish. I just drank an instant chocolate protein drink. Not bad. Now to finish my big bottle of water and pour another one. And time to clean up the kitchen yet again!
> 
> TTFN



I got in another mile on the elliptical at level 3 and 4 resistance! Time to make something light for lunch! Party time later!  


GO PATRIOTS!!!!!!!


----------



## flipflopmom

KristiMc said:


> QOTD: I had to start taking high-blood pressure medicine not too long ago.  I am hoping that with losing more weight and exercising that I will be able to do away with the pill.


Definitely a motivator!  I hated being on that after DD2!  


PrinceCharmingsMom said:


> 1. I want to run the Disney half, and princess half.
> 2. I want to have my skin removal surgery.
> 3. I want to find a fulfilling and happy relationship.


Great list, and somthing to look forward to!!!!!



mommyof2Pirates said:


> When I reach my goal I hope to:
> 
> 1. like clothes shopping again.
> 2. be able to run even faster (my goal is middle of the pack)
> 3. run a warrior dash (my friend is doing this in june but I dont think I will be
> ready this year)
> 4. Live another 60 years


GREAT LIST!!!  What's a warrior dash????  I would love to live another 60 years, if they are heathful, KWIM?



jenjolt said:


> Some of my goals
> 1.  To run any Disney race and a 5K in my hometown area
> 2.  Wear a single digit clothes size
> 3.  Start trying for a baby!!!


I was reading quickly, and thought you said something about single digit dance!  I had your ticker on my brain.   Single digit clothes - definitely something to shoot for, and a baby, well, !



tigger813 said:


> QOTD: I did reach my goal right before Christmas but put a bit back on over the holidays. There are a few things I want to do when I maintain that goal for more than a week!
> 1. Run a race at WDW whether it be a 5K or a half!
> 2. Run the WINE & DINE half with redwalker and as many of you that can make it!


Love it, more than a week!   you'll be back there before you know it, especially getting all these workouts in!



jenjolt said:


> I love having more time on the weekends to do longer workouts! Just finished my 4 fast and firm miles DVD!!! It was awesome!! Feels good to get those longer workouts in from time to time!!!


WOOhoo!!!!



tigger813 said:


> I got in another mile on the elliptical at level 3 and 4 resistance! Time to make something light for lunch! Party time later!
> GO PATRIOTS!!!!!!!


Great job!

Started this, no one was here, now everone is here!  LAter


----------



## tigger813

MISSING MICKEY WEIGH INS:
disneymom2one
sgcruiser
kathmzh
erock
janmadre
Princesslvr
Belle1109
DisneyYooper
mstinson14
jamesnnick
brownii57
bethbuchall
Jaelynnandmom
phred84044
Williamandmom
mmwalker
yogamomma
keenercam
weliveLilo05
momoftwins+1
newmouse2008
mysteria
flipflopmom
muppetmom
momof2pirates
missoutiger76
holly324
jeslynb
disney_mommy
swissfamilyrobinson
ang
PedroPete3
jenthemom22
gudrench3
Hulahoopy

Remember that you have until Monday at 7:30PM EST!


----------



## Rose&Mike

my3princes said:


> Saturday QOTD:  Who is standing in my way.  This question gets asked every challenge and I've always answered Me, but I'm realizing that no one is in my way, not even me.  I may stumble, I may fall, but eventually I get back in the game and as long at I keep trying then I can do it.  I may be moving at a snails pace or even backwards, but I'm still here.  7 years and still on the journey.


Fabulous answer, Deb!!!!

Lindsay--sounds like you had a great day yesterday! Happy almost birthday!



flipflopmom said:


> *QOTD, Sunday, January 15:  Think ahead to when you reach your goal, which you will, I can feel it!  What are the things you want to be able to do as a result? This will be your motivation for the days ahead! Maintainers, dig deep.  Think about mental, physical (yes, Rose, I'm thinking about your push ups  ), emotional outcomes you are still working on despite being at goal.*
> 
> For me, I want to be able to:
> 1.  Run a half.  I need to get back into my running groove.  I had friends ask me to run one with them in Feb., and it stunk to tell them "there's no way I'd be ready"
> 2.  Get through the holidays this year without adding weight to have to switch from maintainer to loser again, like I did this year.  Same things applies to vacations, stressful times, etc.
> 3.  Be able to say in 20, 30, 40 years that I am still a maintainer, and NEVER put it back on!  I want to run with my grandkids!
> 4.  Be satisfied with how I look.
> 5.  Set an example for my girls on a healthy lifestyle.
> 
> Well, I didn't finish cleaning last night, so I was up at 5 to get it done before church.  I ended up getting Brad to hang pictures I bought frames for last Mother's Day, and have been sitting ever since, and we were doing that until midnight!  Off to mop my kitchen!  Have a great day!  I don't know how much I'll be able to check in today with the fam here, so take care of each other for me!


I thought this was a great list! I had to smile at the pushup comment--I still can't do 10 regular pushups! 

QOTD:
1. 10 push-ups. (Regular ones, I can do tons of knee push-ups.
2. A sub 2 hour half. I actually think I might be able to do this, but I'm probably a year away still. 
3. To continue to maintain, while still evaluating my progress and whether or not I am as healthy as I can be.



PrinceCharmingsMom said:


> 1. I want to run the Disney half, and princess half.
> 2. I want to have my skin removal surgery.
> 3. I want to find a fulfilling and happy relationship.


That's a nice list.



mommyof2Pirates said:


> QOTD Sunday-
> 
> When I reach my goal I hope to:
> 
> 1. like clothes shopping again.
> 2. be able to run even faster (my goal is middle of the pack)
> 3. run a warrior dash (my friend is doing this in june but I dont think I will be
> ready this year)
> 4. Live another 60 years
> 
> Have a great day!


Lindsay--I still wouldn't say I like clothes shopping--because stuff is so expensive. But I LOVE that if I don't buy something now, it's because I don't like it and not because it doesn't fit! It has made it a lot more fun. 



jenjolt said:


> Some of my goals
> 
> 1.  To run any Disney race and a 5K in my hometown area
> 2.  Wear a single digit clothes size
> 3.  Start trying for a baby!!!


Another great list!



tigger813 said:


> QOTD: I did reach my goal right before Christmas but put a bit back on over the holidays. There are a few things I want to do when I maintain that goal for more than a week!
> 
> 1. Run a race at WDW whether it be a 5K or a half!
> 2. Run the WINE & DINE half with redwalker and as many of you that can make it!
> 
> 
> When I reach my goal again I'm going to get my hair done. I haven't had it cout or trimmed in a VERY LONG time! It's longer than it's been in years. Friends say I look younger. I've never had any color in my hair so I may to do some highlights too!
> 
> Just finished my EASA2 workout. I hope to squeeze in an elliptical workout after lunch. Company isn't coming until 4ish. I just drank an instant chocolate protein drink. Not bad. Now to finish my big bottle of water and pour another one. And time to clean up the kitchen yet again!
> 
> TTFN


Tracey, you always make me smile! 
Are you all thinking about running W&D for this year? We are debating between W&D again and the DL half--it's on my birthday this year and we would get a coast to coast medal. I do love going to WDW for W&D. While they don't have the best vegetarian choices, they do have some fabulous grown-up drinks!

Just a reminder to those folks that haven't turned in their weights yet, PLEASE include your TEAM NAME! We want to keep Tracey smiling!

Hope everyone is having a great Sunday!


----------



## cclovesdis

mommyof2Pirates said:


> Sorry your feeling stressed CC and the worst is when you dont have a specific reason.  I hope you feel better soon.



Thanks!  The weekend has been okay to good, but definitely not great.

Glad you got your run in! 


flipflopmom said:


> CC, I get this.  I really do.  Try to shift your thinking to *"I have to perfect at STOPPING A BINGE, not continuing one!*  Seriously, you have been so wonderful and supportive, you need to really be proud of what a wonderful person you are, and DON'T LET ANYONE TELL YOU any differently!  Got it?  With your attitude, the personal trainer might just be a good thing, you would never skip an appointment with someone!  Did you ever get that massage?  My HH points are coming, promise!



Thanks!  The bolded part is a great idea!  I will definitely be repeating that in my head nonstop in hopes that it will stick. I had the massage almost 3 weeks ago. I have one scheduled for this Wed. too. I spend time in all sorts of positions at work, I really do need it. Plus, it's a great opportunity to relax! Great point about the personal trainer. I'll be heading to the gym tomorrow (I hope) to work out and ask some questions. I am planning to do some walking on the treadmill and then restart C25K next week.

Got your HH points!



flipflopmom said:


> *QOTD, Sunday, January 15:  Think ahead to when you reach your goal, which you will, I can feel it!  What are the things you want to be able to do as a result? This will be your motivation for the days ahead! Maintainers, dig deep.  Think about mental, physical (yes, Rose, I'm thinking about your push ups  ), emotional outcomes you are still working on despite being at goal.*



1. I want to be able to run at least 5K outside.
2. I want to run in and finish a 5K race.
3. I want to feel confident in whatever it I'm wearing, including a bathing suit.

Great QOTD! Hope Sophie is having a great day today!


----------



## my3princes

flipflopmom said:


> *QOTD, Sunday, January 15:  Think ahead to when you reach your goal, which you will, I can feel it!  What are the things you want to be able to do as a result? This will be your motivation for the days ahead! Maintainers, dig deep.  Think about mental, physical (yes, Rose, I'm thinking about your push ups  ), emotional outcomes you are still working on despite being at goal.*



I just want stay health andin my weight range.  No big asperations.  I've been blessed to not need any medications to maintain good health and I want that to continue into old age.  I also want to avoid those extra 10 lbs every decade.  I'm certainly in much better shape at 41 than I was at 27 or 33 so it's good so far


----------



## ReAnSt

Thank you for all of the suggestions.  I need to be careful about having too much food on hand or I may just eat it unnecessarily.  Although I am much better about that then previously.




> QOTD, Sunday, January 15: Think ahead to when you reach your goal, which you will, I can feel it! What are the things you want to be able to do as a result? This will be your motivation for the days ahead! Maintainers, dig deep. Think about mental, physical (yes, Rose, I'm thinking about your push ups  ), emotional outcomes you are still working on despite being at goal.



I want to run a half marathon before my 30th birthday.  I want to get a Coast to Coast medal.  I want to one day run a full marathon.  I would like to do a triathlon.  Everytime I have thought about or started training for a half marathon I have had non-weight related medical issues.  So given that I am kind of afraid to sign up for it as I am afraid what might happen to me.   I need to sign up and do a 5k before I sign up for the half.

I want to be able to go into a store and be able to fit into whatever I would like to purchase.  This is a pipe dream as even when I could shop in a normal store most things were too short but I did have more options then I currently do.  Who has a tall plus size store?  

I want to feel comfortable to be able to walk around in a bathing suit, if I find one long enough.  lol  I always find myself covering up as soon as I get out of the pool. Bathing suit length is and will always be my nemesis.   But once I get myself at a consistent weight I would splurge on a custom made suit that fits properly.

I want to be able to do regular push ups and pull ups.  

I hope you all had a wonderful; weekend of healthy choices.  If not hop right back on tomorrow.


----------



## WeLoveLilo05

Hey all, sorry I have been busy the past couple of days, but will send my weight tomorrow morning. Not sure how good I did this week, I feel like I am eating a lot less, but still not totally excluding some of my fav things (like I got the Weigth Watchers Smart ones brownie ala mode). Wish I could find some sweet treats that aren't full of crabs and calories. 

Is the morning really the best time to weigh yourself anyway?


----------



## my3princes

WeLoveLilo05 said:


> Hey all, sorry I have been busy the past couple of days, but will send my weight tomorrow morning. Not sure how good I did this week, I feel like I am eating a lot less, but still not totally excluding some of my fav things (like I got the Weigth Watchers Smart ones brownie ala mode). Wish I could find some sweet treats that aren't full of *crabs* and calories.
> 
> Is the morning really the best time to weigh yourself anyway?



 I know you meant carbs, but I was LOL here

Have you tried mixing a Chobani yogurt into some fresh fruit.  That satisfies my cravings for 3 Pts.  I've done blueberries, strawberries, sliced peaches with peach yogurts, blueberries, rasperries and peaches with rasberry yogurt, and a few other variations.


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

Taryn here is the link to this years warrior dash that my friend is doing.

http://www.warriordash.com/register2011_pennsylvania.php

I had a great day and overall did well with my eating.  I did have a small piece of cake but its my bday cake so i needed to have at least a small piece.  I have off tomorrow and I hope it is a relaxing day.  It will start by getting the boys to the dentist at 730am but otherwise nothing else planned.


----------



## WeLoveLilo05

my3princes said:


> *I know you meant carbs, but I was LOL here*
> 
> Have you tried mixing a Chobani yogurt into some fresh fruit.  That satisfies my cravings for 3 Pts.  I've done blueberries, strawberries, sliced peaches with peach yogurts, blueberries, rasperries and peaches with rasberry yogurt, and a few other variations.



them darn crabs they are everywhere  lol
I will have to try the raspberries w/ the yogurt. I love strawberries and peaches but if they are not in season they taste pretty nasty. Making winter so hard for me to diet lol, at least in the summer I could get some nice fresh fruit.


----------



## tigger813

Close to tears here....my beloved Patriots are struggling and my cousin just posted that her Uncle may have jumped off a bridge yesterday in NY! Had mental issues and checked himself out of a mental hospital! SO sad!!!!! I don't know him but not happy when my family is suffering. My mom called her sister to find out details! God Bless Gerry!

Eaten too much tonight and drank too much. Hoping the wellness center is open tomorrow so I can get a jump on the week! I drank my sample this morning! Will have to clean up after everyone leaves and I'm afraid to say it may be a very sad night in Patriot nation tonight! Can't believe this!!!! I want to cry!


----------



## my3princes

mommyof2Pirates said:


> Taryn here is the link to this years warrior dash that my friend is doing.
> 
> http://www.warriordash.com/register2011_pennsylvania.php
> 
> I had a great day and overall did well with my eating.  I did have a small piece of cake but its my bday cake so i needed to have at least a small piece.  I have off tomorrow and I hope it is a relaxing day.  It will start by getting the boys to the dentist at 730am but otherwise nothing else planned.



Happy Birthday
http://gfx.**********************/albums/ll149/glittergn/disney/disney008.gif



WeLoveLilo05 said:


> them darn crabs they are everywhere  lol
> I will have to try the raspberries w/ the yogurt. I love strawberries and peaches but if they are not in season they taste pretty nasty. Making winter so hard for me to diet lol, at least in the summer I could get some nice fresh fruit.



I've been buying frozen sliced peach (no sugar added) as well as frozen strawberries and raspberries.  I put them in a tupperward container in the morning and they've thawed nicely by 10ish.  I add my yogurt and have a nice healthy snack.



tigger813 said:


> Close to tears here....my beloved Patriots are struggling and my cousin just posted that her Uncle may have jumped off a bridge yesterday in NY! Had mental issues and checked himself out of a mental hospital! SO sad!!!!! I don't know him but not happy when my family is suffering. My mom called her sister to find out details! God Bless Gerry!
> 
> Eaten too much tonight and drank too much. Hoping the wellness center is open tomorrow so I can get a jump on the week! I drank my sample this morning! Will have to clean up after everyone leaves and I'm afraid to say it may be a very sad night in Patriot nation tonight! Can't believe this!!!! I want to cry!



I'm so sorry


----------



## PRINCESS VIJA

tigger813 said:


> Close to tears here....my beloved Patriots are struggling and my cousin just posted that her Uncle may have jumped off a bridge yesterday in NY! Had mental issues and checked himself out of a mental hospital! SO sad!!!!! I don't know him but not happy when my family is suffering. My mom called her sister to find out details! God Bless Gerry!
> 
> Eaten too much tonight and drank too much. Hoping the wellness center is open tomorrow so I can get a jump on the week! I drank my sample this morning! Will have to clean up after everyone leaves and I'm afraid to say it may be a very sad night in Patriot nation tonight! Can't believe this!!!! I want to cry!



Oh my!  I am so sorry to hear about this.  Bless you all


----------



## Rose&Mike

Tracey--I hope your family member is ok. I am sorry about the game.


----------



## PRINCESS VIJA

Wow, just catching up on some posts. sounds like a lot of us want to do a 1/2 marathon!

I am feeling at peace right now AND stressed!

Went to church today.  Felt very cleansing.  I needed to go to church to feel refreshed.  We aren't big church goers, but now we are going because DD is learning for her 1st communion.  it is the first time I took Holy communion since my health scare and almost dying. After I came home from the hospital I started to think about my mortality and how I had been living.  Realizing that someday soon (hopefully not too soon KWIM) I will have to face God and be held accountable for all I have done.  I generally think I am a very good person, but none of us are free of sin.  Anyhow it felt very good to go to church, ask forgiveness for my sins and take Holy communion.  I really liked going to church and I think I will try to go more than what we have "scheduled".  I go to a Latvian church and they have English services once a month.  We will go to those so my kids and hubby can understand church, but I think I may go more often because I really love church in Latvian.

Stressed because my Dad is having a heart procedure on Thurs. and mom and Dad are both freaking out.  Please pray for him!

I took them to see the "king's Speech" today as an anniversary present.  So glad I got to share that with them.

STRESSED because my endometriosis is soooooo bad!  I am really considering having a total hysterectomy.  stressed because I have to loose weight before I can do that, stressed because I don't know how the clotting factors/ meds I have to take will be.  Stressed because I don't know if the heart procedure will be OK'd and I don't know if I would have FMLA to cover both procedures in one year. ughhh.  I guess they were right, when you hit 40 you start to fall apart!


----------



## DavidandDenise

I love this question--it really got me thinking.  For me it's about getting back to where I was before my boys.  

1.  I don't want to go shopping (though I may!) I just want to wear the massive wardrobe that is waiting for me to be that small again!  

2.  I want to run another half and beat my PR of 1:46 (again, that was before my boys).  I ran one between boys and it was my slowest ever at 1:53.  I will train better for my next one (I'm thinking next fall) and keep running them until I PR!    (I have no desire to run another full marathon, but if I do someday, I would like to beat my WDW marathon time of 3:57)

None of the above will be possible if I don't drop these pounds!  

WE CAN ALL DO THIS!


----------



## my3princes

PRINCESS VIJA said:


> Wow, just catching up on some posts. sounds like a lot of us want to do a 1/2 marathon!
> 
> I am feeling at peace right now AND stressed!
> 
> Went to church today.  Felt very cleansing.  I needed to go to church to feel refreshed.  We aren't big church goers, but now we are going because DD is learning for her 1st communion.  it is the first time I took Holy communion since my health scare and almost dying. After I came home from the hospital I started to think about my mortality and how I had been living.  Realizing that someday soon (hopefully not too soon KWIM) I will have to face God and be held accountable for all I have done.  I generally think I am a very good person, but none of us are free of sin.  Anyhow it felt very good to go to church, ask forgiveness for my sins and take Holy communion.  I really liked going to church and I think I will try to go more than what we have "scheduled".  I go to a Latvian church and they have English services once a month.  We will go to those so my kids and hubby can understand church, but I think I may go more often because I really love church in Latvian.
> 
> Stressed because my Dad is having a heart procedure on Thurs. and mom and Dad are both freaking out.  Please pray for him!
> 
> I took them to see the "king's Speech" today as an anniversary present.  So glad I got to share that with them.
> 
> STRESSED because my endometriosis is soooooo bad!  I am really considering having a total hysterectomy.  stressed because I have to loose weight before I can do that, stressed because I don't know how the clotting factors/ meds I have to take will be.  Stressed because I don't know if the heart procedure will be OK'd and I don't know if I would have FMLA to cover both procedures in one year. ughhh.  I guess they were right, when you hit 40 you start to fall apart!



Wow, you do have a lot on your plate.  Take it one day at a time, one decision at a time and you'll come out of this unscaved


----------



## Disneywedding2010

I bought the Biggest Loser food scale so I can weigh my food and such. For those of you that were wondering 12 baby carrots is 3 ounces. I know the bags I get from Kroger say 1 serving is 3 ounces but it doesn't tell you how many carrots that is. 

So just a little FYI


I'm sitting here munching on baby carrots and ranch dip.


----------



## flipflopmom

*QOTD Monday, January 17th:  Today is Dr. Martin Luther King, Jr. Day in the US.  His "I have a dream" speech has been replayed many times.  What is YOUR dream for you and/or family?*

My dream is that my husband will lose weight and get healthy, my children will grow up to be happy, healthy, productive citizens with jobs they enjoy and be blessed with families.  I hope they can be fiscally responsible, and not have the worries we do.  I hope that we can get out of debt VERY soon, DH can keep his job, and that we make wonderful memories together as a family for years to come.  I hope that I can be the kind of parent they will come to as they get older with their problems and questions, and that the crazy decisions I make sometimes will not leave them scarred!  Not too much to ask? 

Some of you may have the day off today!  I hope you enjoy!  I'll be right back with replies, running late this am!


----------



## flipflopmom

Rose&Mike said:


> I thought this was a great list! I had to smile at the pushup comment--I still can't do 10 regular pushups! QOTD:
> 1. 10 push-ups. (Regular ones, I can do tons of knee push-ups.
> 2. A sub 2 hour half. I actually think I might be able to do this, but I'm probably a year away still.
> 3. To continue to maintain, while still evaluating my progress and whether or not I am as healthy as I can be.


When I was writing that, I was thinking about ways to involve our maintainers, and your comment about push ups came to mind.  What's your PR in half?  I bet you could do it easily, but with your stomach and pacs issues, I hope you take that one carefully!  I think getting a coast to coast medal would be fabulous!!!!  



cclovesdis said:


> Thanks!  The bolded part is a great idea!  I will definitely be repeating that in my head nonstop in hopes that it will stick. I had the massage almost 3 weeks ago. I have one scheduled for this Wed. too.  Great point about the personal trainer. I'll be heading to the gym tomorrow (I hope) to work out and ask some questions. I am planning to do some walking on the treadmill and then restart C25K next week.
> 1. I want to be able to run at least 5K outside.
> 2. I want to run in and finish a 5K race.
> 3. I want to feel confident in whatever it I'm wearing, including a bathing suit.


You will get that 5K, maybe even by the end of spring!  YOU CAN DO IT, in my best Rob Schneider voice.  Confidence is a great thing, and I hope you achieve that one, the most!



my3princes said:


> I just want stay health andin my weight range.  No big asperations.  I've been blessed to not need any medications to maintain good health and I want that to continue into old age.  I also want to avoid those extra 10 lbs every decade.  I'm certainly in much better shape at 41 than I was at 27 or 33 so it's good so far


That is a big aspiration!  Not in an unattainable one, but in a great way!  I can't remember, how much do you want to lose?  I was thinking you were at goal already, but then you started WW.  You must be pretty close?



ReAnSt said:


> Thank you for all of the suggestions.  I need to be careful about having too much food on hand or I may just eat it unnecessarily.
> I want to run a half marathon before my 30th birthday.  I want to get a Coast to Coast medal.  I want to one day run a full marathon.  I would like to do a triathlon.  Everytime I have thought about or started training for a half marathon I have had non-weight related medical issues.  I want to be able to go into a store and be able to fit into whatever I would like to purchase.  This is a pipe dream as even when I could shop in a normal store most things were too short but I did have more options then I currently do.  Who has a tall plus size store?  I want to feel comfortable to be able to walk around in a bathing suit, if I find one long enough.  lol  I always find myself covering up as soon as I get out of the pool. Bathing suit length is and will always be my nemesis.   But once I get myself at a consistent weight I would splurge on a custom made suit that fits properly. I want to be able to do regular push ups and pull ups.


Nice list.  I would like to be able to do a pull up one day, too.  I know what you mean about training, whenever I've said "I'm going to do this" well, something gets in my way. Sometimes me, sometimes knees, hamstrings, but mostly my leg/ankle.  I broke mine about 18 years ago and had the plate and screws holding it together.  They've since had to be taken out because they were bothering me, but I have hip bone grafted into my leg.  I am always afraid to push it too far!  As for the swimsuits, I can imagine that being tall would make it harder to shop for one.  I think a custom one would be a FABULOUS reward for reaching goal!!!!!



WeLoveLilo05 said:


> I feel like I am eating a lot less, but still not totally excluding some of my fav things (like I got the Weigth Watchers Smart ones brownie ala mode). Wish I could find some sweet treats that aren't full of crabs and calories.


Are the Weight Watchers brownie things really bad?  One thing I like is light cool whip.  It's only like 25 calories or something, and a few spoonsful totally cures me for a sweet.  I also allow myself a piece of chocolate most every day after dinner, I love dark chocolate, so a dove dark or a dark Hershey's kiss, and just let it melt in my mouth.  Knowing I'll get that one later has staved off many mid day sweet tooth attacks!



my3princes said:


> I know you meant carbs, but I was LOL here.


Me , too!!!  



mommyof2Pirates said:


> Taryn here is the link to this years warrior dash that my friend is doing. I had a great day and overall did well with my eating.  I did have a small piece of cake but its my bday cake so i needed to have at least a small piece.  I have off tomorrow and I hope it is a relaxing day.  It will start by getting the boys to the dentist at 730am but otherwise nothing else planned.


Why in the world did you plan 7:30 dentist appts on your day off?  Girl.  That warrior dash does sound like crazy fun.  I would have to do a lot of strength to get ready for that one!  I hope you can celebrate your bday early today and relax.  Good job on your small piece of cake!



WeLoveLilo05 said:


> them darn crabs they are everywhere  lol
> I will have to try the raspberries w/ the yogurt. I love strawberries and peaches but if they are not in season they taste pretty nasty.


I think frozen strawberries and frozen blueberries are really good.  I buy the frozen fruit medley bags for yogurt smoothies, that might be another good option for you.



tigger813 said:


> Close to tears here....my beloved Patriots are struggling and my cousin just posted that her Uncle may have jumped off a bridge yesterday in NY! Had mental issues and checked himself out of a mental hospital! SO sad!!!!! I don't know him but not happy when my family is suffering.


Oh Tracey.  I am so sorry about both issues.  Like you, even if I don't know someone, I hurt when people around me are in pain from loss, so I understand that feeling.  I hope that her information was wrong.  And really sorry about the game.  We watched a bit of the Bears/Seahawks game during the party, and I was asking my brother about the Pats in your behalf.  He told me the score from the previous match up, so we didn't even turn in on.  Having just lost the Orange Bowl, I get it.  I hope that you are able to have a good day today, despite it all! 



PRINCESS VIJA said:


> I go to a Latvian church and they have English services once a month.  We will go to those so my kids and hubby can understand church, but I think I may go more often because I really love church in Latvian.  Stressed because my Dad is having a heart procedure on Thurs. and mom and Dad are both freaking out. STRESSED because my endometriosis is soooooo bad!  I am really considering having a total hysterectomy.  stressed because I have to loose weight before I can do that, stressed because I don't know how the clotting factors/ meds I have to take will be.  Stressed because I don't know if the heart procedure will be OK'd and I don't know if I would have FMLA to cover both procedures in one year. ughhh.  I guess they were right, when you hit 40 you start to fall apart!


Oh Vija, that's soo many things going on at one time.  I am sending prayers for your Dad, my Dad had 3 or 4 heart procedures, and even with all of his other issues (blood pressure, diabetes, and clotting disorder) did FINE!  Try to take deep breaths, and find some peace on that.  Endometriosis is the PITS, for sure.  If you know you have to loose weight before you have it, try not to worry about the hysterectomy part yet, and focus on getting healthy and weight loss, and dealing with the pain from the endometriosis.  Then, once you are at a weight where you can have the surgery, then you can start to ask the questions on how your blood clotting would affect that.  As for the heart procedure being okayed, just take that one one step at a time.  Worrying about that until you know is wasted energy!  Your dr. can always help you fight that when the time comes, if need be.  As for FMLA, they are pretty point blank about those policies.  Here is a link to a lot of them, lots of info on this website.
FMLA For us, they have to grant you the days if you fall into your guidelines, but the pay only comes if you have accrued sick days you can use.  I am the queen of worrying and stress, and know that all this is easier said than done, but piling all the stress into one basket doesn't help anything, it usually immobilizes me.  Sending lots of prayers your way!



DavidandDenise said:


> 1.  I don't want to go shopping (though I may!) I just want to wear the massive wardrobe that is waiting for me to be that small again!   2.  I want to run another half and beat my PR of 1:46 (again, that was before my boys).  I ran one between boys and it was my slowest ever at 1:53.  I will train better for my next one (I'm thinking next fall) and keep running them until I PR!    (I have no desire to run another full marathon, but if I do someday, I would like to beat my WDW marathon time of 3:57)


 YOU GO GIRL!!!!!!!  That's VERY impressive.  You must have been in mega good shape.  I am in awe!!!!!!  I bet you'll be back to that in NO TIME!  Slowest ever 1:53?  WOW!!!!!!!



Disneywedding2010 said:


> I bought the Biggest Loser food scale so I can weigh my food and such. For those of you that were wondering 12 baby carrots is 3 ounces. I'm sitting here munching on baby carrots and ranch dip.


Great choice for a snack.  I had to give up the dip on the veggies, because I was eating too many calories in that!  I love me some ranch!


----------



## flipflopmom

Highlights from yesterday:

Sophie's party was fun.  We told her at church we needed to head home and hang something up (a birthday banner) and she asked "My stocking?"  Bless her, I hate that her bday is so close to Christmas!

Mom gave her an Edward Twilight Barbie.  Her Ken at mom's is headless, and she thought it would be special, because my Daddy's name was Edward.  She missed the Twilight part, just saw Edward.  We got a HUGE kick out of that, b/c AK said "that's twilight granny, you bought Sophie a vampire Barbie". Sophie said "Thank you for my sparkly Barbie man, granny"  and we later heard her tell MIL, "let's pretend he's a real man, just sparkly, not a vampire."  

Sophie was getting sooo tired, and asked MIl and FIl if she could take her new toys to their house and stay.  So both girls ended up going home with them to spend the night.  I was LOST!  After a week together, I almost cried.  Told DH the house was too quiet!  I fell asleep on the couch at 8, woke up at 2, got in bed, and didn't wake up when DH left.   I have the feeling I'm going to be in trouble for bailing on a night alone.  

I am facing going back to work tomorrow, and I am hoping that the wintry mix called for tonight is enough to keep us out one more day.  I just love being at home with my girls!!!!!!!!  Need a temper tantrum smilie!

Going to finish cleaning up the party stuff, gotta mop again.  MIL spewed ginger ale all over the floor and herself.  She just squealed, mopped herself up, and said "your floor won't be sticky.  Ginger ale's not that sweet."

I want to be done cleaning by 10 or so, so gotta run!  Enjoy your day!  MAKE HEALTHY CHOICES!
Taryn


----------



## tigger813

Not one weigh in this morning! Come on everybody! It's too early to stop getting healthy! We are a great group!!!!! Any supported needed is always available!!!!!

TTFN


----------



## KristiMc

Good Morning Team Mickey!!  

Not sure what the kiddos and I are doing today.  I would go see a movie but there is nothing really that good out.  DH went out of town this morning for work  - will not be back till Thursday evening.  

QOTD:  I want my family to be happy and healthy.  I am hoping that with continuing to lose weight I will not get Type 2 Diabetes like my mom had.  I want to be able to travel with DH when it is just the two of us and enjoy our retirement.


----------



## tigger813

Morning! For those who know me, you see something missing before that! Rough night all around! I woke up at 2 sweating like crazy and with a big bad headache! I came out to the living room and watched tv and had some motrin and water and dozed off until 5:15. I went back to bed and then got up after the alarm went off and put 15 bags and one box of clothing/books/toys out for Big Brother /Big Sister.

I did run to the wellness center to get my breakfast. Best to start off the day right. I picked up some packets to have here until I place my order on Wednesday. I've been having headaches when I don't have at least a shake in the morning, no matter how much protein I get in my own breakfast.

DH left for work. Ashleigh and her friend are still downstairs. Izzie is sound asleep still on Ashleigh's bed. She was up until 10 last night so she's bound to sleep a bit longer.

Better get going and make the girls some breakfast. They are coming up stairs now.

TTFN


----------



## Merryweather27

my3princes said:


> I know you meant carbs, but I was LOL here



That got a chuckle out of me too...gotta stay away from those sweets with the crabs!



tigger813 said:


> Close to tears here....my beloved Patriots are struggling and my cousin just posted that her Uncle may have jumped off a bridge yesterday in NY! Had mental issues and checked himself out of a mental hospital! SO sad!!!!! I don't know him but not happy when my family is suffering. My mom called her sister to find out details! God Bless Gerry!



Oh, my.  I hope they find out that he is ok.  I know how it feels when your whole family is down even if you didn't know the person.  Last year my husband's grandfather called with the news that his brother (so DH's great-uncle) -- had killed himself.  And none of us had known he even HAD a brother! Apparently the brother left home very young, lived across the country, and didn't really keep in touch...we don't even know what happened to cause such a bad end.  DH's grandpa only found out about the death because he was listed as next of kin.  



flipflopmom said:


> Mom gave her an Edward Twilight Barbie.  Her Ken at mom's is headless, and she thought it would be special, because my Daddy's name was Edward.  She missed the Twilight part, just saw Edward.  We got a HUGE kick out of that, b/c AK said "that's twilight granny, you bought Sophie a vampire Barbie". Sophie said "Thank you for my sparkly Barbie man, granny"  and we later heard her tell MIL, "let's pretend he's a real man, just sparkly, not a vampire."
> 
> Going to finish cleaning up the party stuff, gotta mop again.  MIL spewed ginger ale all over the floor and herself.  She just squealed, mopped herself up, and said "your floor won't be sticky.  Ginger ale's not that sweet."


----------



## flipflopmom

KristiMc said:


> Not sure what the kiddos and I are doing today.  I would go see a movie but there is nothing really that good out.  DH went out of town this morning for work  - will not be back till Thursday evening.
> QOTD:  I want my family to be happy and healthy.  I am hoping that with continuing to lose weight I will not get Type 2 Diabetes like my mom had.  I want to be able to travel with DH when it is just the two of us and enjoy our retirement.


Enjoyyour day, whatever it may bring!  Does Dh go out of town often?  I forgot to mention dodging the diabetes problem that plagues my family, and retirement.  So many dreams out there.....



tigger813 said:


> Morning! For those who know me, you see something missing before that! Rough night all around! I went back to bed and then got up after the alarm went off and put 15 bags and one box of clothing/books/toys out for Big Brother /Big Sister. I did run to the wellness center to get my breakfast. Best to start off the day right. I picked up some packets to have here until I place my order on Wednesday. I've been having headaches when I don't have at least a shake in the morning, no matter how much protein I get in my own breakfast.


Is there something else in the shakes that you are needing other than the protein?  Sorry you had such a bad night!!!  Hope your day turns around!!! That's an awesome donation you had!



Merryweather27 said:


> That got a chuckle out of me too...gotta stay away from those sweets with the crabs! Oh, my.  I hope they find out that he is ok.  I know how it feels when your whole family is down even if you didn't know the person.  Last year my husband's grandfather called with the news that his brother (so DH's great-uncle) -- had killed himself. DH's grandpa only found out about the death because he was listed as next of kin.  QUOTE]
> Sweets with crabs will bite you every time!   That's crazy about the brother, amazing that you didn't know he had one.  Although, my kids have a great uncle they've never met or really heard from other than a Christmas card that lives in California, so unless we talk about him, they'd never know about him, either.  I bet that was a shock to his grandpa!
> 
> Can you tell I am procrastinating with the cleaning?  I got the kitchen done except for mopping the non-sweet ginger ale off the floor, next up is organizing the toy closet for the 100th time this month to have places for the new stuff....


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

tigger813 said:


> Close to tears here....my beloved Patriots are struggling and my cousin just posted that her Uncle may have jumped off a bridge yesterday in NY! Had mental issues and checked himself out of a mental hospital! SO sad!!!!! I don't know him but not happy when my family is suffering. My mom called her sister to find out details! God Bless Gerry!



Sorry tracey.  I know the feeling of your team loosing. Im sorry also about your cousins uncle that is very sad.



PRINCESS VIJA said:


> Stressed because my Dad is having a heart procedure on Thurs. and mom and Dad are both freaking out.  Please pray for him!



He will be in my prayers.  Sorry for the stressful feelings you have right now.



flipflopmom said:


> *QOTD Monday, January 17th:  Today is Dr. Martin Luther King, Jr. Day in the US.  His "I have a dream" speech has been replayed many times.  What is YOUR dream for you and/or family?*



My dream is that we can all be healthy. I also dream of the day that we are out of debt and actually have more money to put into the fun pot.  We are very active and enjoy doing things with our kids.  It eats at me when I cant take them to something....for example toy story 3 disney on ice was in philly in december and we just couldnt afford to go.  Needless to say the tickets are way over priced too.  I want my kids to go through school happy and not to have to deal with cristism or cattiness of others.  I want them to choose relationships and schools and jobs that make them happy and also keep them financially ahead.  But bottom line I dream of happiness and health the most.



flipflopmom said:


> :Why in the world did you plan 7:30 dentist appts on your day off?  Girl.



it was all they had open.  Believe me it wasnt fun getting them there today but we made it on time!!!



flipflopmom said:


> Highlights from yesterday:



That sounds like a great day.  I had to laugh at sophies barbie comments.  Im glad she had fun.  I hope the night alone at least gave you some time to rest.  I hope dh isnt too mad at you.


Hello Team Mickey!!!!

We made it to the dentist on time which wasnt easy but we did it. 730am on a day off is not exactly what I call fun.  The kids both checked out well and were very well behaved.  Now Im at my moms.  Not sure what we will do today.  I think even though I made better choices yesterday I still ate too much.  Im feeling a bit bloated today.


----------



## flipflopmom

mommyof2Pirates said:


> I also dream of the day that we are out of debt and actually have more money to put into the fun pot.
> The kids both checked out well and were very well behaved.  Now Im at my moms.


My kids are so grumpy in the am, I can't imagine them letting anyone near their mouths that early!  Good job boys!!!  I like the fun pot!   Drink bunches and bunches of water!!!

Toy closet organized.  Onward to the upstairs.


----------



## WeLoveLilo05

QOTD Monday, January 17th: Today is Dr. Martin Luther King, Jr. Day in the US. His "I have a dream" speech has been replayed many times. What is YOUR dream for you and/or family?

My dream is obviously for health and happiness for my family. To lose weight and look good on my wedding day and in a bikini on my honeymoon.  But beyond my family my dream is (and sadly it will probably NEVER happen) is to go back to life pre-9/11. Its sad that my child will have to grow up during war time and that our lives have changed so much. For example Wed we are heading to NYC to take her to AG to pick out a doll for her birthday and have lunch at the cafe.  But we are taking the ferry from NJ to NY and as soon as you walk onto the port it states what color warning level we are at and to stay vigilant of the people around you and report any suspicious activity. And its crazy b/c to think I was hoping on buses going into the city by myself (well not by myself but with friends, no parents) at the age of 15...I'd never allow  my daughter to do that now. I want our troops home and safe with their families. That's my dream, because sometimes I feel like our kids have to grow up too fast


----------



## WeLoveLilo05

flipflopmom,
Actually the brownie a la mode is pretty good! The portions are kinda small (obviously) LOL compared to what I used to eat. And another thing that I have been enjoying is the Skinny Cow ice cream sandwiches, the circular saucer ones. The vanilla, I got the combo pack with chocolate ice cream too, but i haven't tried the chocolate yet. I think they are 100 calories each (they are a good size too) 1.5 grams of fat, and 3g of fiber. 

But NOTHING compares to my Ben and Jerrys Cinnamon Bun ice cream....OMG...haven't had it since before Christmas. SOOO Fattening, soooo yummy! But trying to stick to that saying "Nothing tastes as good as thin feels."


----------



## Holly324

BUMMER!!  I had a gain this week, a pretty big one, too.  I gained 1.4.  So with my loss last week of 3, I am down to a loss of 1.6.  The good news is that I was up even more earlier in the week, so I did come down some.  I have to have a better week this week!!!  Lots of exercise, lots of water, and lots of keeping track of what I am eating.  I know that makes the difference for me, so I have to do it!!

On a happy note, we received a letter from my DH's college of choice saying that he has an interview!!!!  He is so excited, and so am I!  We are praying now for God's will, and that if at all possible, he will be able to do his grad school there!  

My dream for my family is simply that we are all happy and content with where we are.  I want to live in the moment, and not focus too much on the past or the future - The past is gone, the future is unknown, but today is a gift.  That's why we call it the present!    I have no idea where I first heard that!  

Well, my kids are watching Phineas and Ferb...time for coffee and cleaning for the day!  Happy MLK day everyone!


----------



## jenjolt

Definitely enjoying my day off!! Slept in (well my version of sleeping in) and then played on the DIS and then finally worked out!! Did 3 mile Leslie Sansone video and it felt good!!! I really do think working out is the best way to start my day!! I'm hoping to get in some weights later in the day!!!

I loved the saying a previous poster said..."Nothing tastes as good as thin feels"  LOVE IT!! My new motto!


----------



## HappyMatt

*QOTD, Sunday, January 15: Think ahead to when you reach your goal, which you will, I can feel it! What are the things you want to be able to do as a result? This will be your motivation for the days ahead! *

I want to buy clothes in a regular store.  I have been going to big and tall stores since junior high.  I can't wait for the day I no longer have to go to those stores.

I want to fit better in seats on planes and also rides at Disney World.

I can't wait for people to stop calling me "big guy."  Let me tell you that nothing pisses off a fat guy more than calling him "big guy."


----------



## keenercam

Rose&Mike said:


> When do they announce acceptance? (Tom did honor's college, so it was a totally crazy process.) They actually were supposed to start classes Monday and had 2.5 snow days due to the crazy weather!


Rose – Andrew won’t hear until March because his materials from his school got there past the deadline for early decision. Don’t get me started on how upset I got by that.  Andrew internalizes it, though, and isn’t showing how upset he is that he doesn’t know yet.  



Disneywedding2010 said:


> So, we are preparing for his arrival. He should be here the first week of February and with each day that gets closer they are both getting more and more excited.



What a wonderful new beginning for all of you!  I am so pleased that DF and his son are getting to know each other and that you will all soon be together.  

Taryn – The stories about Sophie’s birthday had me crying (her wanting to be with Poppie) and laughing (her “sparkling” Edward doll).  That child sounds so bright and funny.  I must admit that I am envious of so many of you that have young children at home.  What an adventure!  It was so wonderful and generous of you to bake for Brad’s co-workers.  And Brad must really appreciate that you are part of the “team” that he can count on to get through this ordeal.  I only wish he and you didn’t have to deal with the insecurity that comes with having an unreasonable boss/supervisor.  I have been there and it took a long time to get over the scars of having a boss throw a book at me and tell me that I was an idiot.  It is demoralizing in every way, even if you are self-confident and know that you are doing the job well. 



jking6 said:


> I just wanted to introduce my self. I am the newest member of Team Mickey.



Welcome to Team Mickey!



tigger813 said:


> I'm afraid to say it may be a very sad night in Patriot nation tonight! Can't believe this!!!! I want to cry!


So sorry about your family's loss.  And also about your team.  We are a Steelers household and DS said again this morning “I am so glad the Patriots are out.  I was really worried about us facing them.”  I had to LOL!  Says a lot about how awesome your team is, even though they lost a critical game.  



flipflopmom said:


> *QOTD Monday, January 17th:  Today is Dr. Martin Luther King, Jr. Day in the US.  His "I have a dream" speech has been replayed many times.  What is YOUR dream for you and/or family?*


My dream is that my daughter (and ultimately, my son) will find a love as strong as what Howard and I share.  I want her to find someone who is her equal but who will help her to continue to grow to always be the best person she can be at any given moment.  I want her to long to be with someone every moment of every day, not because of infatuation, but because of the genuine joy of being with someone you respect, as well as love.  I want both of my kids to end up in careers that are fulfilling and rewarding.  I want them to enjoy working hard to be good at something they love.  And I want them to have to have the opportunity to be the amazing parents that I know they would be.



Holly324 said:


> On a happy note, we received a letter from my DH's college of choice saying that he has an interview!!!!  He is so excited, and so am I!  We are praying now for God's will, and that if at all possible, he will be able to do his grad school there!


Congrats to DH!!  Keep us posted on when his interview is, etc. so we can be thinking of him and you.


----------



## Rose&Mike

HappyMatt said:


> *QOTD, Sunday, January 15: Think ahead to when you reach your goal, which you will, I can feel it! What are the things you want to be able to do as a result? This will be your motivation for the days ahead! *
> 
> I want to buy clothes in a regular store.  I have been going to big and tall stores since junior high.  I can't wait for the day I no longer have to go to those stores.
> 
> I want to fit better in seats on planes and also rides at Disney World.
> 
> I can't wait for people to stop calling me "big guy."  Let me tell you that nothing pisses off a fat guy more than calling him "big guy."


Oh, I soooo get this. I was the tall one in my family growing up--I am 5'7" tall--not really that tall. But my mom 5' 1/2"--very short. Anyhow, all I ever heard was---you are a big girl, over and over and over. I weighed between 130 and 135 pounds. That is really a pretty healthy weight for someone who is 5'7"--but I constantly thought something was wrong with me. Constantly thought I was fat--and guess what--I ended up fat. Why do other people think it is their right to comment on your size???? Now if she would have told me how I was tall (compared to her) and that I was lucky to be tall, I would have probably grown up with an entirely different perspective. Instead I have NEVER (well until recently) not thought I was overweight. It stinks to spend your entire life thinking you have messed up. And people wonder why girls (and guys now, too) have body dysmorphic issues!

Ok, can you tell this has touched a nerve? We need to think of a comeback for you to say when people call you big--but soon you won't be big anymore and you won't need to say anything because you will be healthy and feeling fabulous!!


----------



## tigger813

You are only late for weigh in if you PM after 7:30PM EST on Monday nights!!!

Please make sure you have read the first pages of these BL threads! I feel I am answering the same questions over and over again! 

I send out the reminders as just that, REMINDERS! Sometimes people have PMed me and I have not received it for some reason. 

Weigh in schedule is between Thursday and Monday so if you PM me in that time frame you are not late!!!!

MICKEYs STILL MISSING:Final Reminder

disneymom2one
sgcruiser
kathmzh
erock
janmadre
Princesslvr
mstinson14
jamesnnick
brownii57
bethbuchall
Jaelynnandmom
Williamandmom
yogamomma
Momoftwins+1
newmouse2008
mysteria
muppetmom
momof2pirates
mizzoutiger
jeslynb
swissfamilyrobinson
ang
PedroPete3
jenthemom22
gudrench3
Hulahoopy


----------



## Rose&Mike

Thank you Tracey for being our weightkeeper!

I think there are a few people on both threads in a bit of a slump. And I will admit, this year has had a rocky start for me. 

*So here are my Top 10 reasons to stick with a healthy lifestyle for 2011.*
10.  Shopping  for clothes is a lot more fun!
9. Being able to fit on the Dumbo ride with your adult childpriceless.
8.  Its awesome to be able to leave your clothes in the dryer and not worry about everything being too small when they come out.
7.  Less stomach issues and better sleep!
6.  Healthy food (once you figure out what you like) tastes so much better than fast food.
5.  Trying new thingslike segway tours and kayaking and parasailingis a lot easier without the extra pounds.
4. You will find that if you can lose the weight you will feel like you can do anything!
3.  Being told you look 10 years younger is a pretty amazing thing!
2.  Less medication, better blood pressure, less risk of diabetes, stroke and heart attack, need I say more.
1.  Nothing tastes as good as thin feels!! (Thanks CorinnaI think you said this!)

Hang in there everyone. It's a process. Not everyone sees a loss every week. The important things is to keep trying.


----------



## gudrench3

Hey there, I'm a newbie to the Mickey team. I'm so glad to be here!    I weighed in today and I have lost a pound...who who!  I'll take it!!!   I hope everyone is have a wonderful Monday!!!


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

WeLoveLilo05 said:


> My dream is obviously for health and happiness for my family. To lose weight and look good on my wedding day and in a bikini on my honeymoon.  But beyond my family my dream is (and sadly it will probably NEVER happen) is to go back to life pre-9/11. Its sad that my child will have to grow up during war time and that our lives have changed so much. For example Wed we are heading to NYC to take her to AG to pick out a doll for her birthday and have lunch at the cafe.  But we are taking the ferry from NJ to NY and as soon as you walk onto the port it states what color warning level we are at and to stay vigilant of the people around you and report any suspicious activity. And its crazy b/c to think I was hoping on buses going into the city by myself (well not by myself but with friends, no parents) at the age of 15...I'd never allow  my daughter to do that now. I want our troops home and safe with their families. That's my dream, because sometimes I feel like our kids have to grow up too fast



I couldnt agree with you more.  I will add that to my "i have a dream" speech too



Holly324 said:


> On a happy note, we received a letter from my DH's college of choice saying that he has an interview!!!!  He is so excited, and so am I!  We are praying now for God's will, and that if at all possible, he will be able to do his grad school there!



Thats excellent!  I like your quote about the past, present, and future.  I need to remind myself of that often.  I dont dwell on the past too much but am constantly worrying about the future.



HappyMatt said:


> *I can't wait for people to stop calling me "big guy."  Let me tell you that nothing pisses off a fat guy more than calling him "big guy."*


*

Yep thats rude.  Just think of how awesome you will feel when they wont have reason to call you that anymore.  You are doing awesome Matt.  Keep up the good work.



Rose&Mike said:



So here are my Top 10 reasons to stick with a healthy lifestyle for 2011.
10.  Shopping  for clothes is a lot more fun!
9. Being able to fit on the Dumbo ride with your adult childpriceless.
8.  Its awesome to be able to leave your clothes in the dryer and not worry about everything being too small when they come out.
7.  Less stomach issues and better sleep!
6.  Healthy food (once you figure out what you like) tastes so much better than fast food.
5.  Trying new thingslike segway tours and kayaking and parasailingis a lot easier without the extra pounds.
4. You will find that if you can lose the weight you will feel like you can do anything!
3.  Being told you look 10 years younger is a pretty amazing thing!
2.  Less medication, better blood pressure, less risk of diabetes, stroke and heart attack, need I say more.
1.  Nothing tastes as good as thin feels!! (Thanks CorinnaI think you said this!)

Hang in there everyone. It's a process. Not everyone sees a loss every week. The important things is to keep trying.

Click to expand...


I love your list rose!!!!  You are awesome!!!!!!

Enjoyed a very relaxing uneventful day with my kids.  I spent most of it at my moms who had nothing "healthy" in her house.  I chose to have a sandwich with 2 pieces of lebanon bologna on it and some cheese its for lunch.  Not the greatest but it could have been worse.  I am off to cook dinner and enjoy the rest of my night.  

More crappy weather is in the forecast tonight.  a few inches of snow with lots of ice.  This weather just makes me crazy*


----------



## keenercam

Last week I told you all that I'd read on the WW boards that there was a new FiberPlus bar that tasted like a girl scout Samoa cookie.  Well, I found it yesterday at Acme (Albertsons) near me.  Howard and I shared one while running errands and we both really liked it. The coconut taste is strong but I like that.  Today, I had one mid-afternoon and thought a bit more about how it is the same and different from Samoas -- there is no cookie.  The caramel isn't gooey; instead, the "body" of the bar is substantial and chewy which makes it very satisfying.

For those of you on WW, it has a P+ value of 3.  For others, it is 120 calories of chewy, sweet goodness.


----------



## tigger813

I'll have to find those for DH! That's his favorite girl scout cookie!

Just back from dinner at British Beer Company. I had some onion rings and three roast beef sliders with horseradish sauce and a bit of au jus! Really tasty. Not sure how healthy but probably one of the healthiest thing on the menu.

I didn't get in any exercise today except for some house cleaning and taking the 15 bags and 1 box of stuff out for BB/BS. Kind of achy this afternoon/evening. I think I'll take the evening off. 

Weather is iffy for tomorrow! I'm a wreck driving in stormy weather so if it's bad I won't go to work. I can hopefully reschedule them for Thursday. My schedule is filling up for the week which is great news! 

I plan on getting up at 5 to do the elliptical in the morning and then I'll do the EASA workout later in the day.  I will be behind for the week but will catch up later in the week.

Missing a ton of weigh ins! Oh, one just came in! I hope they start pouring in in the next hour! SO sad to have that big a drop off the 2nd week. And there are a lot of people that we haven't heard from since the original weigh in! 

Time to watch some shows and play with the kids! Ashleigh needs to go to bed early as she's been a grump since she didn't get much sleep last night!

TTFN


----------



## HappyMatt

*QOTD Monday, January 17th: Today is Dr. Martin Luther King, Jr. Day in the US. His "I have a dream" speech has been replayed many times. What is YOUR dream for you and/or family?*

I would love for my family to be healthy. I hope that my wife and I can lose the weight *and keep it off*. I wish for my daughters to grow up with healthy habits unlike their parents.

I also wish happiness for my family. I dream about getting out of this townhouse and into a place that is a little bigger. I also dream about a new career. After eight years at the same job, I am ready for a change. The only problem is that I have no idea what it is that I want to do. I'm sure I will eventually figure it out.


----------



## tigger813

Dropped from 90% retention to 72% in one week!!!!!

You've still got 45 minutes to send me those weigh ins!!!!!


----------



## BELLE1109

Hi all!
keep up the good work 

I am going to MIA for the next few days.  DH's grandmother passed away and we are headed to Vermont for the services...but don't worry, I will be back!


----------



## tigger813

BELLE1109 said:


> Hi all!
> keep up the good work
> 
> I am going to MIA for the next few days.  DH's grandmother passed away and we are headed to Vermont for the services...but don't worry, I will be back!



Sorry to hear this! Condolences to your DH and family! Safe travels!


----------



## KristiMc

tigger813 said:


> Dropped from 90% retention to 72% in one week!!!!!
> 
> You've still got 45 minutes to send me those weigh ins!!!!!



Is that just for Team Mickey or is Team Donald doing bad also?



BELLE1109 said:


> Hi all!
> keep up the good work
> 
> I am going to MIA for the next few days.  DH's grandmother passed away and we are headed to Vermont for the services...but don't worry, I will be back!



Sorry for your loss


----------



## tigger813

They dropped form 85% to 74%...

Mickey is ahead for total weight this week and average for the week but htey are still ahead for total pounds for the challenge!!!!

I need to post statistics tonight after I get the kids into bed!

For those facing bad weather, stay safe and drive carefully!


----------



## flipflopmom

WeLoveLilo05 said:


> My dream is obviously for health and happiness for my family. To lose weight and look good on my wedding day and in a bikini on my honeymoon.  But beyond my family my dream is (and sadly it will probably NEVER happen) is to go back to life pre-9/11. Its sad that my child will have to grow up during war time and that our lives have changed so much.


The world they are living in is so tough, and what my girls will face when they get older scares me.  I totally get what you are saying, although I don't have the NYC reminders.  We do kind of feel safe here, but they (and I) have VERY close friends whose fathers are deployed, they get that. 



WeLoveLilo05 said:


> flipflopmom,
> Actually the brownie a la mode is pretty good! The portions are kinda small (obviously) LOL compared to what I used to eat. And another thing that I have been enjoying is the Skinny Cow ice cream sandwiches, the circular saucer ones. The vanilla, I got the combo pack with chocolate ice cream too, but i haven't tried the chocolate yet. I think they are 100 calories each (they are a good size too) 1.5 grams of fat, and 3g of fiber.


That sounds like a nice treat.  I don't usually want ice cream, at least not in the winter, but I'll keep that in mind for warm weather.  A friend brought me Mickey popsicle molds, thought about doing some juice pops for the girls.  



Holly324 said:


> BUMMER!!  I had a gain this week, a pretty big one, too.  I gained 1.4.  So with my loss last week of 3, I am down to a loss of 1.6.  On a happy note, we received a letter from my DH's college of choice saying that he has an interview!!!!  My dream for my family is simply that we are all happy and content with where we are.  I *want to live in the moment, and not focus too much on the past or the future - The past is gone, the future is unknown, but today is a gift*.


I am trying so very, very hard to live by the bolded part.  You are a wise woman!!!  YAY FOR DH!!!!!  As for the the gain, I had one, too. It's okay.  We'll get it this week!  Don't give up!!!



jenjolt said:


> Definitely enjoying my day off!! Slept in (well my version of sleeping in) and then played on the DIS and then finally worked out!! Did 3 mile Leslie Sansone video and it felt good!!! I really do think working out is the best way to start my day!! I'm hoping to get in some weights later in the day!!!


I definitely have an energy boost to start my day when I get my cardio workout in early, and then any family activity or strength is a bonus in the evening!  Great job!!!



HappyMatt said:


> I want to buy clothes in a regular store.  I have been going to big and tall stores since junior high.  I can't wait for the day I no longer have to go to those stores.I want to fit better in seats on planes and also rides at Disney World. I can't wait for people to stop calling me "big guy."  Let me tell you that nothing pisses off a fat guy more than calling him "big guy."


I feel you.  DH has to do all his shopping in the big and tall stores.  He gets jokes made about him, in a "nice" way, or so they think, everywhere we go.  It's hard.   BUT, we'll be calling you "little man" before long, you are on a roll!!!!



keenercam said:


> Rose  Andrew wont hear until March because his materials from his school got there past the deadline for early decision. Taryn  The stories about Sophies birthday had me crying (her wanting to be with Poppie) and laughing (her sparkling Edward doll).  That child sounds so bright and funny.  I must admit that I am envious of so many of you that have young children at home.   And Brad must really appreciate that you are part of the team that he can count on to get through this ordeal.  I only wish he and you didnt have to deal with the insecurity that comes with having an unreasonable boss/supervisor.  My dream is that my daughter (and ultimately, my son) will find a love as strong as what Howard and I share.


That is so very sweet Cam.  I want that for EVERYONE.  What the world needs now, is love, sweet love.  It's true.  You know, I will have to admit, that being on this thread with you guys and your college aged kids has had a TREMENDOUS impact on my family.  I am truly more aware of how quickly they are growing, and how much I just want to gobble them up.  Sophie even said she didn't want to get big, she always wants to be my little girl.  I think they feel the mental shift I've had over the last six months or so...



Rose&Mike said:


> Oh, I soooo get this. I was the tall one in my family growing up--I am 5'7" tall--not really that tall. But my mom 5' 1/2"--very short. Anyhow, all I ever heard was---you are a big girl, over and over and over. I. *Why do other people think it is their right to comment on your size???? *


THEY DON'T THINK!  I bet she was jealous of your height!  Would someone ever say to a small person "you're just super skinny, aren't you?" out of the blue (I mean, I hear comments now, but from people that know I've lost weight).  BUT just to make a comment?  NO.  GET A LIFE people!!!!!



tigger813 said:


> You are only late for weigh in if you PM after 7:30PM EST on Monday nights!!!


Just added a little emphasis for you hon.  Thank you so much for doing this.  Before long, it will be old hat.  Rose, maybe when we get new people to join, we can redirect them to pg. 1 several times, and/or maybe have them direct any questions they might have on logistics of weigh in/hh, etc to the coach of the week via pm???



Rose&Mike said:


> I think there are a few people on both threads in a bit of a slump. *So here are my Top 10 reasons to stick with a healthy lifestyle for 2011.*
> Being able to fit on the Dumbo ride with your adult childpriceless.



I was just excited not to have arm fat hanging over the poor elephant with my small child this year!  

BRB


----------



## flipflopmom

mommyof2Pirates said:


> IEnjoyed a very relaxing uneventful day with my kids.  I spent most of it at my moms who had nothing "healthy" in her house.  I chose to have a sandwich with 2 pieces of lebanon bologna on it and some cheese its for lunch. More crappy weather is in the forecast tonight.  a few inches of snow with lots of ice.  This weather just makes me crazy


i am loving all the winter stuff, keeps me at home with my babies!!!  I know, I'm lucky.  What is lebanon bologna?  Glad you enjoyed your day off!



keenercam said:


> Today, I had one mid-afternoon and thought a bit more about how it is the same and different from Samoas -- there is no cookie.  The caramel isn't gooey; instead, the "body" of the bar is substantial and chewy which makes it very satisfying.For those of you on WW, it has a P+ value of 3.  For others, it is 120 calories of chewy, sweet goodness.



Are these the size of a granola bar?  (i.e. big enough to be worth the calories?)



tigger813 said:


> Weather is iffy for tomorrow! I'm a wreck driving in stormy weather so if it's bad I won't go to work. I can hopefully reschedule them for Thursday. My schedule is filling up for the week which is great news!


YAY for money in the cruise fund, but be careful if you get out! 



HappyMatt said:


> I also wish happiness for my family. I dream about getting out of this townhouse and into a place that is a little bigger. I also dream about a new career. After eight years at the same job, I am ready for a change. The only problem is that I have no idea what it is that I want to do. I'm sure I will eventually figure it out.


It's hard to decide what we want to be when we grow up!  You'll be getting out of the clubhouse and on a BIG BOAT very soon!!!




tigger813 said:


> Dropped from 90% retention to 72% in one week!!!!!!


Isn't that pretty normal?  I hate it, but the dropoff is usually pretty quick, right?



BELLE1109 said:


> I am going to MIA for the next few days.  DH's grandmother passed away and we are headed to Vermont for the services...but don't worry, I will be back!


So sorry to hear that, be careful!!!



KristiMc said:


> Is that just for Team Mickey or is Team Donald doing bad also?




Found a good article about motivation on sparkpeople.  Granted, some of the things are out about the site itself, but lots of ideas if you have hit a slump.  QUICK, short, easy things to get back in a healthy mindset!


25 ways to get back on track! 

HANG IN THERE EVERYONE!! YOU CAN DO THIS, BECAUSE YOU WANT TO!!! Remember your goals and dreams, and don't stand in your way of reaching them.  Remember why you are doing this!!!


----------



## cclovesdis

Tracey: Hoping for good news. 

Belle: Sorry for your loss. 

Evening Everyone!

I had an okay day today. I could have been much worse, that is a definite. I am thinking about rejoining WW and going to meetings again. I lost over 30 pounds in 4 months when I was going to meetings, so going obviously worked. I have to do something to get this weight off. Right now, that is my dream. But, bigger picture, it is to feel good about myself-confident, positive, optimistic, and genuinely happy. I just know that I need to lose the weight to achieve my dream.

I received a few more HH points today. I'm going to record those now and then look into when/where there is a local WW meeting.

Hope everyone has a great, OP, ice-free day tomorrow!

CC


----------



## jenjolt

> QOTD Monday, January 17th: Today is Dr. Martin Luther King, Jr. Day in the US. His "I have a dream" speech has been replayed many times. What is YOUR dream for you and/or family?



My dream for my family is to do just that start a family!!! My husband and I set a goal weight for me together and once I reach that (with his wonderful and supportive help) we plan to start trying for a baby!!!!

I dream of having healthy habits that I will pass on to my children so that they will never have to struggle with weight the way I did!!!!


----------



## jking6

QOTD Monday, January 17th: Today is Dr. Martin Luther King, Jr. Day in the US. His "I have a dream" speech has been replayed many times. What is YOUR dream for you and/or family?

Well my Dream is easy today. We just dropped our DD off a college. This has been tough on us. This is her first year in college and her dad is taking it hard. I thought each semester it would get easier (NOT) I thought she was a mommy's girl but I think she's just our girl.
She is our youngest and only girl, definitely spoiled but then they all are.
Now my dream today is for her. I want all the happiness in the world for her. I want her to have a great semester and I want her to be a great Pharmacist someday. 
My dream for life is for all my children to be happy and healthy and have a great life. As for a personal dream for me I want to live long enough to see all my dreams come true for my kids.


----------



## cclovesdis

Healthy Habits Week 2 Results 

First, our participant totals:

*Team Mickey*: 25 participants
*Team Donald*: 24 participants

making Team Mickey this week's HH winner!

Congratulations to *mmwalker* for winning this week's prize! Please PM me your address and I will send it to you as soon as possible.

Congratulations to the following people who earned 7/7 for at least 1 HH:

Team Mickey
aamomma
Disneywedding2010
flipflopmom
girlrea
HappyMatt
Holly324
jenjolt
keenercam
kitchensinkguy
KristiMc
KSH
Merryweather27
mmwalker
mommyof2pirates
Mrs D
my3princes
ReAnSt
Rose&Mike
smileforstamps
Sugarglider
tggrrstarr
WDWangela
yanni2

Team Donald
alison16
BobbinWeez
buzz5985
cuteduck223
DisCanCan
karliebug
lisah0711
lovetoscrap
MacG
mikamah
mom2knk
princess_reject
pudge the fish
RutgersAlum
skmommy
Zoesmama03

Congratulations to everyone who earned 21/21!

Team Mickey
aamomma
WDWangela

Team Donald
DisCanCan
lisah0711


----------



## Rose&Mike

We had a good day today. Got caught up on a lot of things. Mike went with me to strength class tonight (we were both off) so that was fun. And despite the fact that I really did not want to, we cooked at home. 

Hope everyone has a great Tuesday. We're going to run after work tomorrow.

Woohoo to Team Mickey for winning the HH team challenge this week!


----------



## tigger813

Here's some good news:

Total weight loss for TEAM MICKEY and TEAM DONALD is over 510 pounds in two weeks!

Second week syndrome has hit us just like on the show!

Team Mickey lost 91.8 pounds this week with an average loss of .78 pounds for the week!

Team Donald lost 89.9 pounds this week with an average loss of .72 pounds!

Team Donald leads the total weight loss for the challenge at 260.7 lbs.

Team Mickey is behind at 250.1 lbs.

Team Mickey had 7 people with more than a 2% loss this week!

Team Donald had 4 people with more than a 2% loss this week!

I hope to get the complete results up by tomorrow night but I have a busy day at work and the weather may cause issues here as well. If not, I will get them up on Wednesday morning.

TTFN


----------



## Rose&Mike

flipflopmom said:


> Just added a little emphasis for you hon.  Thank you so much for doing this.  Before long, it will be old hat.  Rose, maybe when we get new people to join, we can redirect them to pg. 1 several times, and/or maybe have them direct any questions they might have on logistics of weigh in/hh, etc to the coach of the week via pm???
> 
> 
> 
> I was just excited not to have arm fat hanging over the poor elephant with my small child this year!
> 
> BRB


As I have been assigning teams for the last couple of weeks, I have been trying to "suggest" reading page 1 of the main thread or team thread and then to jump on the team thread with any questions. I will definitely try to put a stronger emphasis on this. We don't want to burn Tracey out.

And I bet you could fit in Dumbo with both your girls! Mike and Tom and I all fit on Peter Pan together! I love Peter Pan. We did a tour with Tom when he was little and he got to ride the ride with the REAL Peter Pan. It was so cool. Peter Pan stood on the front of the ship for the ride and they squished all the kids on the tour into one ship.  Such a nice memory.


----------



## tigger813

Mickey Statistics: Week 2
Here we celebrate our progress and recognize our superstars.

Reminders:
-after 3 weeks of no reporting, you are dropped from the challenged – can re-start at any time, though  
-if anybody knows they will miss weighing in, just PM and let me know and you’ll be marked excused  

First some stats

MAINTAINERS:
(staying within 2 lbs of their maintain weight is successfully maintaining!)
# of Maintainers Reporting In & Successfully Maintaining: 3
(congrats Rose & Mike and Redwalker and Flipflopmom!!!!)

LOSERS:
Current Participants-------------82
not reporting in for 1 week------ 10
not reporting in for 2 weeks------ 6
not reporting in for 3 weeks------ 0
Excused------------------------- 0
weigh ins----------------------- 59 (not counting brand new folks)
gains---------------------------- 7
maintains------------------------ 10
losses-------------------------- 42


Biggest Loser 11 Spring Challenge Week 2 Team Mickey!
This week’s group loss is 92.2 lbs.
Average percentage of weight lost .79 % 
Total group weight loss so far 250.1 pounds! 

   AWESOME!

Before the weekly superstar list comes the disclaimer. I am human and I make mistakes. If you have any questions please contact me. For your reference this is the magic percentage of weight lost formula - weight loss for the week divided by weight for last week times 100, that gives us the percentage. Now let me test that with my numbers for week 1, click, click, click goes the calculator. Yes, that agrees with the percentage on the magic spreadsheet. (btw if its been more than 1 week between weigh-ins, then the % loss is divided by the number of weeks, to keep everybody on the same basis)

Now let's get to the good stuff. Who were our superstars of the week? This time I’ve done a TOP 10 LIST ! That criteria may change from week to week. Hey I'm in charge here and I get paid nothin' to do this so you better take what you can get!    (and if there’s something you want to know, just ask me!)

The WISH Biggest Loser 11 Spring Challenge Week 2 Mickey Superstars!! 

#10- 1.70% - Mrs. Malone 
#9- 1.92% - dis-happy 
#8- 1.95% - aamomma
#7- 2.06% - Maryjo 
#6- 2.23% - my3princes 
#5- 2.27% - jenjolt
#4- 2.67% - ScubaD - 
#3- 2.82% GoodMorningNewDrop
#2- 3.10% -Stinasmom - 
and now
The WISH Biggest Loser 11 Spring Challenge
Week 2 Team Mickey Biggest Loser is:
#1- 3.13% Pigletz

Quote from Dare2Dream: How is your week going? Are you OP (on program)? Are you exercising? Drinking that water? You know what to do to make the magic happen. Get on the wagon. We are all here to help you on the journey. We can do this one day at a time. One bite at a time.

Have a healthy day!
Congratulations Pigletz !!!  
What a great week you had. Keep up the good work. We have a very special clippie reserved for our weekly Biggest Loser. Wear it with pride this week!  :

This is our weekly reigning Biggest Loser clippie. We have the large version



or use this
http://photopost.wdwinfo.com/data/500/31040weeklyBLsmall1.jpg
followed by 

or we have a medium version



or use this
http://photopost.wdwinfo.com/data/500/31040weeklyBLmed.jpg
followed by 

and we have a small version



or use
http://photopost.wdwinfo.com/data/500/31040weeklyBLsm.jpg
followed by 

Thanks to ohMom-Molli for these clippies. They were used for a previous BL but we can recycle. Don't they look great!  


OK, so I lied!!!!! Trying some new things on my own. SO, hopefully this looks ok with all of you!!!!


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

BELLE1109 said:


> I am going to MIA for the next few days.  DH's grandmother passed away and we are headed to Vermont for the services...but don't worry, I will be back!



sorry for your loss.  Have a safe trip.



flipflopmom said:


> What is lebanon bologna?



I was waiting for someone to ask this.  I know my family in TX doesnt have it there so I wondered if it was just a pa thing.  It is AKA summer bologna.  Its lunch meat. It has a sweet flavor. I dont know how else to describe it other than lebanon bologna. so heres a picture.







cclovesdis said:


> I had an okay day today. I could have been much worse, that is a definite. I am thinking about rejoining WW and going to meetings again.



That might be good to get you back into the routine again.  I found before that joining ww just makes me feel more accountable when I have to go and step on the scale in front of someone.  Good luck.



cclovesdis said:


> First, our participant totals:
> 
> *Team Mickey*: 25 participants
> *Team Donald*: 24 participants
> 
> making Team Mickey this week's HH winner!



Great job TEAM MICKEY!!!!!



tigger813 said:


> Here's some good news:
> 
> Total weight loss for TEAM MICKEY and TEAM DONALD is over 510 pounds in two weeks!
> 
> Second week syndrome has hit us just like on the show!
> 
> Team Mickey lost 91.8 pounds this week with an average loss of .78 pounds for the week!
> 
> Team Donald lost 89.9 pounds this week with an average loss of .72 pounds!
> 
> Team Donald leads the total weight loss for the challenge at 260.7 lbs.
> 
> Team Mickey is behind at 250.1 lbs.
> 
> Team Mickey had 7 people with more than a 2% loss this week!
> 
> Team Donald had 4 people with more than a 2% loss this week!



This is so awesome for both teams!!!  Way to go Team Mickey.  We are kicking but and not too far behind the overall total either.



Rose&Mike said:


> I love Peter Pan. We did a tour with Tom when he was little and he got to ride the ride with the REAL Peter Pan. It was so cool. Peter Pan stood on the front of the ship for the ride and they squished all the kids on the tour into one ship.  Such a nice memory.



Thats a great story and sounds like a wonderful memory to have.  My kids would love that.



tigger813 said:


> The WISH Biggest Loser 11 Spring Challenge Week 2 Mickey Superstars!!
> 
> #10- 1.70% - Mrs. Malone
> #9- 1.92% - dis-happy
> #8- 1.95% - aamomma
> #7- 2.06% - Maryjo
> #6- 2.23% - my3princes
> #5- 2.27% - jenjolt
> #4- 2.67% - ScubaD -
> #3- 2.82% GoodMorningNewDrop
> #2- 3.10% -Stinasmom -
> and now
> The WISH Biggest Loser 11 Spring Challenge
> Week 2 Team Mickey Biggest Loser is:
> #1- 3.13% Pigletz




Awesome Job Everyone!  Congrats to the top 10 losers and especially Pigletz for being the biggest loser this week.


----------



## ScubaD

tigger813 said:


> Here's some good news:
> 
> Total weight loss for TEAM MICKEY and TEAM DONALD is over 510 pounds in two weeks!
> 
> Second week syndrome has hit us just like on the show!
> 
> Team Mickey lost 91.8 pounds this week with an average loss of .78 pounds for the week!
> 
> Team Donald lost 89.9 pounds this week with an average loss of .72 pounds!
> 
> Team Donald leads the total weight loss for the challenge at 260.7 lbs.
> 
> Team Mickey is behind at 250.1 lbs.
> 
> Team Mickey had 7 people with more than a 2% loss this week!
> 
> Team Donald had 4 people with more than a 2% loss this week!
> 
> I hope to get the complete results up by tomorrow night but I have a busy day at work and the weather may cause issues here as well. If not, I will get them up on Wednesday morning.
> 
> TTFN



Congrats to everyone.  That is a lot of effort from all competitors and success will breed success.  And thanks to the constant "repliers" for your kind words through this contest.  Keep it up.

Dave


----------



## flipflopmom

cclovesdis said:


> I had an okay day today. I could have been much worse, that is a definite. I am thinking about rejoining WW and going to meetings again. I lost over 30 pounds in 4 months when I was going to meetings, so going obviously worked.  But, bigger picture, it is to feel good about myself-confident, positive, optimistic, and genuinely happy.


If you know WW works for you, and the meetings helped, then by all means try it.  I want you to know, though, that you have many, many things to be confident about.  I know that has to come from within, but you are a WONDERFUL person with so many WONDERFUL qualities, and I've never even met you!  



jenjolt said:


> My dream for my family is to do just that start a family!!! My husband and I set a goal weight for me together and once I reach that (with his wonderful and supportive help) we plan to start trying for a baby!!!!  I dream of having healthy habits that I will pass on to my children so that they will never have to struggle with weight the way I did!!!!


What a wonderful goal!  And missy, you are well on your way!  Miss #5 Biggest Loser!!!



jking6 said:


> Well my Dream is easy today. We just dropped our DD off a college. This has been tough on us. This is her first year in college and her dad is taking it hard. I thought each semester it would get easier (NOT) I thought she was a mommy's girl but I think she's just our girl. I want all the happiness in the world for her. I want her to have a great semester and I want her to be a great Pharmacist someday. My dream for life is for all my children to be happy and healthy and have a great life. As for a personal dream for me I want to live long enough to see all my dreams come true for my kids.


Isn't it amazing how so many of our dreams involve our children.  Sending you BIG OLD  for this day, and she is soooo blessed to have you!



cclovesdis said:


> making Team Mickey this week's HH winner!



  Let's do it again next week!!!!!  WAAAHOOO!!!!



Rose&Mike said:


> We had a good day today. Got caught up on a lot of things. Mike went with me to strength class tonight (we were both off) so that was fun. And despite the fact that I really did not want to, we cooked at home.


I bet that was fun!  Does he go often?  Glad you were able to enjoy your day together. 



tigger813 said:


> *Total weight loss for TEAM MICKEY and TEAM DONALD is over 510 pounds in two weeks*!
> 
> *Team Mickey lost 91.8 pounds this week with an average loss of .78 pounds for the week!*
> Team Donald lost 89.9 pounds this week with an average loss of .72 pounds!
> 
> Team Donald leads the total weight loss for the challenge at 260.7 lbs.
> 
> Team Mickey is behind at 250.1 lbs.
> 
> *Team Mickey had 7 people with more than a 2% loss this week!*
> Team Donald had 4 people with more than a 2% loss this week!


Look at us go!!  WE BEAT THE QUACKERS THIS WEEK!!!!!  Or should I say, you, since I had a gain of 1.   But by Friday, TOM will have said goodbye, and I will do my BEST to help up overtake them.  Let's kick it again!!!!!!!!!



Rose&Mike said:


> As I have been assigning teams for the last couple of weeks, I have been trying to "suggest" reading page 1 of the main thread or team thread and then to jump on the team thread with any questions. I will definitely try to put a stronger emphasis on this. We don't want to burn Tracey out.: And I bet you could fit in Dumbo with both your girls! Mike and Tom and I all fit on Peter Pan together! I love Peter Pan. We did a tour with Tom when he was little and he got to ride the ride with the REAL Peter Pan. It was so cool. Peter Pan stood on the front of the ship for the ride and they squished all the kids on the tour into one ship.


Oh wow!!!!!  That's AN AWESOME MEMORY!!!!!  You can always send people to me as a "mentor" type person on the Mickey team that they can go to w/ logistics ?'s...  I probably could fit w/ both the girls, but Brad would feel weird riding by himself.



tigger813 said:


> Biggest Loser 11 Spring Challenge Week 2 Team Mickey!
> This weeks group loss is 92.2 lbs.
> Average percentage of weight lost .79 %
> Total group weight loss so far 250.1 pounds!
> The WISH Biggest Loser 11 Spring Challenge Week 2 Mickey Superstars!!
> #10- 1.70% - Mrs. Malone
> #9- 1.92% - dis-happy
> #8- 1.95% - aamomma
> #7- 2.06% - Maryjo
> #6- 2.23% - my3princes
> #5- 2.27% - jenjolt
> #4- 2.67% - ScubaD -
> #3- 2.82% GoodMorningNewDrop
> #2- 3.10% -Stinasmom -
> and now
> The WISH Biggest Loser 11 Spring Challenge
> Week 2 Team Mickey Biggest Loser is:
> #1- 3.13% Pigletz



CONGRATULATIONS PIGLETZ!!!!!!  AND ALL OF OUR top 10!!!!  I am so proud of you guys!!!!!  I wanted to repost the whole list because YOU DESERVE IT!!!!


----------



## tigger813

NOW FOR THOSE OF US WHO SET A GOAL FOR THE CHALLENGE!

NOTE: this list includes participants who have reported in within the last 3weeks, once someone misses 3 weigh-ins they are dropped from this report.
How this works: you set your goal for what to lose in the challenge. Then I calculate your weight loss in the challenge divided by your goal to get a % to goal.
Anybody can change their goal at anytime (or add a goal)  all you have to do is send me a PM.
We have done 1 out of 20 weeks, so the challenge is 5% complete.

tigger813 8.20%
sgcruiser 10%
maslex 14.67%
girlrea 8.57%
Rayanifoxmur 19.00 %
my3princes 15.93%
aamomma 36%
tggrrstarr -5.71%
tmfranlk 14.29%
jenjolt 30.40 %
janmadre 5.91%
liesel 9.00%
HappyMatt 37.68%
DisneyYooper 3.33%
TheMysteryMachine 0%
KSH 4%
KristiMc 21.13%
AlexandEvan'sMom 4.44%
GoodMorningDewDrop 18.32%
yanni 2.27%
jamesnnick 8.33%
cupcaker 19.57%
dis-happy 21.74%
WDWAngela 3.20%
Pigletz 20%
yogamomma 7.00%
keenercam 4.80%
stinasmom 61.54%
KitchenSinkGuy 35.64%
Merryweather27 25.00%
loveDVC  30.67%
MrsD 47.46%
PrincessNancy 12.50%
Flipflopmom 37.86%
DaisyJaneDisney 21.74%
mommyof2pirates 16%
holly324 8.00%
swissfamilyrobinson 8%
sugarglider 30.77%
DavidandDenise 7.00%
MaryJo 20.00%
smile4stamps 28.60%


That's what I have thus far! If you have a goal please send it in to me!!!!


----------



## my3princes

BELLE1109 said:


> Hi all!
> keep up the good work
> 
> I am going to MIA for the next few days.  DH's grandmother passed away and we are headed to Vermont for the services...but don't worry, I will be back!



I'm so sorry. 

Where in VT are you going?


----------



## flipflopmom

I had sent Jeanette a pm to make sure she's okay, and she replied that she's just been crazy busy with work and  wedding stuff, but wants to come back with a mega post about wedding news - I'll let her share it, that, but here's an excerpt from her pm:

"_I miss you and everyone else too. I promise to post a mega post with all my updates as soon as I get back from our disney cruise this weekend.
Tell everyone I said hi_!"

Glad she's okay, and I know others had been wondering, too!


----------



## my3princes

QOTD:  My Dreams

My Dream is to earn enough money to live a modest life and be able to travel.  Ideally that would include our children and grandchildren.  I hope that my boys are lucky enough to meet their soulmates, find fulfilling careers and are blessed with amazing healthy children.  I see Chris and I growing old together and still being in love.  I really think our lives would be perfect now if we just didn't have financial stress.


----------



## tigger813

I'll post more details in the morning! Not sure what tomorrow will bring with the weather!

I hope we have people come back and join us again!

I'll post the overall winners and all tomorrow! I really need to go to bed!

TTFN


----------



## Merryweather27

flipflopmom said:


> Found a good article about motivation on sparkpeople.  Granted, some of the things are out about the site itself, but lots of ideas if you have hit a slump.  QUICK, short, easy things to get back in a healthy mindset!
> 
> 
> 25 ways to get back on track!
> 
> HANG IN THERE EVERYONE!! YOU CAN DO THIS, BECAUSE YOU WANT TO!!! Remember your goals and dreams, and don't stand in your way of reaching them.  Remember why you are doing this!!!





And just for a little more encouragement, here's a thought - time will keep rolling on whether you stay on track or not.  In six months time, you can still be weighing what you do right now...or you can be well on your way to your goal (or even AT goal, depending on how much you have to lose).  All it takes is persistence!  

I can't tell you how many past failed weight loss attempts I have documented in some form on my computer, with "projected" weight loss figures and dates.  Sure does sting now to look back at a projected date of July 2008 with a target weight of 135!    I am determined not to let that happen this time around!


----------



## Stinasmom

Huh, #7 last week and #2 this week. It does feel good to have results from the changes I've made to my diet and eating lifestyle. 

My clothes are fitting better and I made it up a notch on the belt. 

So, had a crazy weekend, however and will be lucky to have a loss this week. Glad I got a jump on it. 

I missed a couple QOTD questions, and wanted to go back to one in particular.
"Who is standing in my way?"

Until now, I was surprised my DH wasn't. Well, he is starting to get a little irritated. 
He makes dinner for the family, really good home cooked foods, variety, and healthy. But I am trying to not eat mashed potatoes, white rice, and have wine with every meal.  Tonight, he dished up my plate for me and poured me a glass of wine.  I nicely let him know he could have my wine but had to scold him as he dished me up extra gravy. 

I ended up eating just the salad and the meat and left the potatoes and gravy for leftovers. But, he kept looking at my plate just itching to say something.

This is why I have just kept this extra weight for years. He can be controlling about food. Wining and dining has been our lifestyle. At times it feels luxurious (really nice wine), but I am too short to carry off that many calories per day! He, of course, is thin and muscular. 

It's all I can do to keep him from bugging our teenage daughter to eat more. She actually could stand to drop 10 lbs, but that is hard to tell a 14 year old... Don't want to trigger an eating disorder...

Well, I'm hoping that he'll relax and stay positive for me. I know the LAST thing he'd do is congratulate me on the loss I've had so far, but that's why I turned to the DIS community.  


Congrats also to Pigletz!  So many of you out there are working hard on this too, and that's encourging.

Marcy


----------



## Merryweather27

*QOTD, Sunday, January 16: Think ahead to when you reach your goal, which you will, I can feel it! What are the things you want to be able to do as a result? This will be your motivation for the days ahead! *

I want to fit into straight sizes again!  Depending on the store, I can sometimes fit an XL but not always.  I'd like to be able to walk into, say, an Old Navy (who relegates us plus-size folks to the online-only ghetto) and actually try things on!

I want to be able to run a mile without stopping.  This is something I couldn't do even when I was a skinny-mini high school senior.  The last time I ran a solid mile was in PE when I was 10, and even then I didn't beat the time required for the presidental fitness test.

I want to be able to wear a two-piece swimsuit without shame – or at least without other people gawking and pointing.  Even when I was thin, I have always been top-heavy and could never find a one-piece that fit right.


*
QOTD Monday, January 17th: Today is Dr. Martin Luther King, Jr. Day in the US. His "I have a dream" speech has been replayed many times. What is YOUR dream for you and/or family?*

I just want my family to be happy, healthy, and financially stable.  We've got #1 mostly down...still working on #2 and #3.


----------



## Sugarglider

Merryweather27 said:


> *QOTD, Sunday, January 16: Think ahead to when you reach your goal, which you will, I can feel it! What are the things you want to be able to do as a result? This will be your motivation for the days ahead! *
> 
> *
> QOTD Monday, January 17th: Today is Dr. Martin Luther King, Jr. Day in the US. His "I have a dream" speech has been replayed many times. What is YOUR dream for you and/or family?*



I've missed a couple of QOTD but these ones seemed so important that I thought I'd be wise to think about them.

so QOTD RE Future state

I am like Merryweather: clothes are smaller and fit better. Feel more comfortable in a swimsuit.
I also imagine having less weight would make dealing with a hot WDW trip more easily - and I'd have less feet swelling!!
I also imagine that I will become more physically flexible, stronger, bendy, lighter and feeling healthier

"I have a dream"
gee - I have so many! I want to get some good life skills under better control - including health, wealth, career
I dream that I can become a better support, guide, mentor for my DH so he is successful
And I dream of having Claudia Schiffer's legs


----------



## tigger813

No school here today! Glad I planned ahead and have my clients' phone numbers here with me. I will call them later! I hope they can both do Thursday since I know I have openings left. I just want to have a big week! Hoping that Friday doesn't cause a problem!

Haven't gotten our phone call yet about school but it's on tv and the town website!

I started working out and then saw it so I decided I'd sit and have some me time before everyone gets up. I have the whole day to workout now! Not sure if Ash will have dancing tonight or not. She waits until the afternoon to decide. It may just be rain by that time. Supposed to warm up during the day. Shocked that my school already closed. We have an interim superintendent so I guess that's why. And our town had a really bad call last year and didn't close school and the roads hadn't even been touched. Bus driver was livid. I didn't even take Izzie to preschool that day and DH had been told to work at home! Hoping my boss won't expect me to go in! It's not happening and I have myself covered!!!!

Feeling bloated today so I will really have to watch what I eat and drink today. Scale was not kind this morning. I will get in an elliptical workout today as well as 2 EASA workouts later. I willlll stay focused today!

TTFN


----------



## flipflopmom

my3princes said:


> *I really think our lives would be perfect now if we just didn't have financial stress*.


This really resonated with me.  Thinking about it, so would ours.  That says a lot!



Merryweather27 said:


> *And just for a little more encouragement, here's a thought - time will keep rolling on whether you stay on track or not.  In six months time, you can still be weighing what you do right now...or you can be well on your way to your goal (or even AT goal, depending on how much you have to lose). *


There is soooo much truth in that.  We are given today, no promises of tomorrow, but time passes, and it is the time NOW to take control of our health!



Stinasmom said:


> Huh, #7 last week and #2 this week. It does feel good to have results from the changes I've made to my diet and eating lifestyle. My clothes are fitting better and I made it up a notch on the belt.   But, he kept looking at my plate just itching to say something. This is why I have just kept this extra weight for years. He can be controlling about food. Wining and dining has been our lifestyle. At times it feels luxurious (really nice wine), but I am too short to carry off that many calories per day! He, of course, is thin and muscular.


GREAT JOB!!!!!!!!!!  Is he in a place that you can have a conversation about this?  Maybe if he knows where you are coming from, he can be more supportive.  If it's mostly about his cooking, he could be dealing with feelings of worthlessness, which it kinda sounds like since he encourages your daughter to also eat more.  Many men have the "provider" instinct.  I know you mentioned he enjoys cooking for you.  If he is feeling a little useless or put out because of that, maybe you can help him to menu plan to come up with healthier options that you can feel good about it. If it's your wining and dining lifestyle that he is worried about losing, talk to him about the fact that you are working to get to a certain weight, and that once you have a good handle on that, you will be more likely to be able to have a nice glass of wine occasionally by making other choices, and the quicker you get there, the quicker that can happen.  If it's worry about you catching other men's eyes, then just lots of reassurance.  Remind him that HE is thin and muscular, and how much more confident you would be if you felt that way.  If none of the above will help, hang in there.  We're here for you no matter what!!!!



Merryweather27 said:


> I want to fit into straight sizes again!  Depending on the store, I can sometimes fit an XL but not always.  I'd like to be able to walk into, say, an Old Navy (_who relegates us plus-size folks to the online-only ghetto_) and actually try things on! I want to be able to run a mile without stopping.  This is something I couldn't do even when I was a skinny-mini high school senior.  I want to be able to wear a two-piece swimsuit without shame  or at least without other people gawking and pointing. I just want my family to be happy, healthy, and financially stable.  We've got #1 mostly down...still working on #2 and #3.


 at the italicized part!  As for running, you can get to that a lot easier than you think!  Have you tried out the couch to 5K program?  It's AMAZING!!!!  That swimsuit can be yours, keep working at it!!!!



Sugarglider said:


> I also imagine having less weight would make dealing with a hot WDW trip more easily - and I'd have less feet swelling!!
> I also imagine that I will become more physically flexible, stronger, bendy, lighter and feeling healthier gee - I have so many! I want to get some good life skills under better control - including health, wealth, career, I dream that I can become a better support, guide, mentor for my DH so he is successful
> And I dream of having Claudia Schiffer's legs


Coming from someone who did a July trip at 215 and a subsequent June trip at 160, it makes a HUGE difference!!!  It also helps confidence when wearing those tank/sleeveless tops that are so helpful!  You have some great goals and dreams.  I'd like to have those legs, too, but I have wayyy too much muscle to get there!


----------



## flipflopmom

tigger813 said:


> No school here today! She waits until the afternoon to decide. It may just be rain by that time. Supposed to warm up during the day. Shocked that my school already closed. We have an interim superintendent so I guess that's why. Feeling bloated today so I will really have to watch what I eat and drink today. Scale was not kind this morning. I will get in an elliptical workout today as well as 2 EASA workouts later. I willlll stay focused today!


These warming up days can be tricky.  We're on a 2 hour delay, they called last night when it started sleeting.  I think that will stick and they won't close, because it's right at freezing right now, just depends on what happens in the rest of the county....  Get those workouts in today!  You want to get back to your goal, right?  DRINK YOUR WATER!  BOUNCE TIGGER BOUNCE!!!!



ScubaD said:


> Congrats to everyone.  That is a lot of effort from all competitors and success will breed success.  And thanks to the constant "repliers" for your kind words through this contest.  Keep it up.


You are rocking!  And very wise words. 



tigger813 said:


> I hope we have people come back and join us again!


Me, too!!!!!


It's going to be tough today.  I'm headed back to work for the first time in a week and a half!  I'm going to miss my girls like CRAZY!  But all good things must come to an end.  At least we have a 2 hour delay.  I would love to say that they would cancel instead of delay, but we are hovering at freezing now, supposed to warm up, so I guess it's back to the grind.  I have to take Sophie to preschool and get to school within about a 15 minute time frame, so I hope the roads aren't icy by then.  We got a lot of sleet last night.

*Send some PPD DH's way today.  He's feeling really rough, sore throat, probably should have stayed in the bed, but they have a busy day.  He's really worried about feeling well enough to make all his goals set for him each hour!  *


----------



## flipflopmom

*QOTD Tuesday, January 18th:  We've talked about who is standing in our way, we've talked about what we want, now it's time to get motivated to stay on target.  Share your favorite quote, song, "mantra", whatever you can repeat to yourself to stay motivated.  I'm hoping if we all share, then we'll each have a collection to draw from!*
Here are a few of my favorite quotes:

"*If you can dream it, you can do it" Walt Disney*
"Nothing tastes as good as thin feels"" (pjilla maybe?)
*"food is fuel"*
"If hunger isn't the problem, food isn't the solution" (Cam, I think?)

"Do or do not, there is no try". 

*"don't throw out all the dishes because you broke the plate"*
"In order to change we must be sick and tired of being sick and tired".  
*"If you always do what you've always done, you'll always get what you have always got"*

"It's not whether you get knocked down; it's whether you get up." Vince Lombardi
"*Never, never, never, never give up*." Winston Churchill

"You may delay, but time will not" Benjamin Franklin

"*You must do the thing you think you cannot do*." Eleanor Roosevelt
"You've got to say, I think that if I keep working at this and want it badly enough I can have it. It's called perseverance"Lee Iaccoca


*"You don't drown by falling in the water.  You drown by staying there!"*

Get out of the water, and get moving!!!!  I hope you all have a FABULOUS DAY!  And just a hint, tomorrow's QOTD will come this evening, it's designed to get you off on the right start for Wed.
Taryn


----------



## tigger813

Not enjoying winter so much this year! Our last day of school is now on a Monday and it will be a half day! Of course if our school didn't wait until after Labor Day each year to start school we wouldn't be so upset! We are the latest started community in the state! It's ridiculous!

OK, done with my rant!

I need to shovel my deck before the snow changes to ice and rain!!!!


----------



## flipflopmom

SCHOOL IS CLOSED!  Did 40 minutes on Just Dance 2, worked up a sweat.  Hoping for at least that again w/ the girls later, going to work on Master's Class, just got info on course for this semester, doing some strength work, working on Pampered Chef, last day off for a while, going to make it count!

PERSEVERE today!

HAPPY BIRTHDAY LINDSAY!!! I HOPE IT IS ABSOLUTELY WONDERFUL AND MARVELOUS AND MAGICAL AND FULL OF PIXIE DUST AND AMAZING AND SUPERB AND FABULOUS!


----------



## HappyMatt

*QOTD Tuesday, January 18th: We've talked about who is standing in our way, we've talked about what we want, now it's time to get motivated to stay on target. Share your favorite quote, song, "mantra", whatever you can repeat to yourself to stay motivated. I'm hoping if we all share, then we'll each have a collection to draw from!*

"Do I need it? No I don't. Will I eat it? No I won't."- Weight Watchers


----------



## Rose&Mike

Merryweather27 said:


> And just for a little more encouragement, here's a thought - time will keep rolling on whether you stay on track or not.  In six months time, you can still be weighing what you do right now...or you can be well on your way to your goal (or even AT goal, depending on how much you have to lose).  All it takes is persistence!
> 
> I can't tell you how many past failed weight loss attempts I have documented in some form on my computer, with "projected" weight loss figures and dates.  Sure does sting now to look back at a projected date of July 2008 with a target weight of 135!    I am determined not to let that happen this time around!


This is really great insight! Time does keep rolling. And it does absolutly no good to beat yourself up--which I have done so many times. I never in a million years thought I would see the weight I am at now. It was incomprehensible to me. I couldn't even imagine what I would look like, even though I was at this weight in my 20s. You can do it. It might not be fast and there might be ups and downs, but you can do it.


----------



## Rose&Mike

*Happy Happy Birthday Lindsay!!!!!!! *

*I hope you have a fabulous day!!!!*


----------



## mikamah

tigger813 said:


> Not enjoying winter so much this year! Our last day of school is now on a Monday and it will be a half day! Of course if our school didn't wait until after Labor Day each year to start school we wouldn't be so upset! We are the latest started community in the state! It's ridiculous!


We have never started before labor day either, and last year we went to wdw the week before labor day and it was awesome!!  Free dining, value season, no crowds, maybe you should take some of this snow day and start planning a summer trip. 


Hello team Mickey!!   Congratulations to all the top losers here!!!!  Can't believe we as a group have lost over 500 pounds!  Wow!  

Just wanted to wish a very happy birthday to 
Princess Lindsay!  

Have a great, healthy day, team Mickey!!!!


----------



## SettinSail

*Happy Birthday Lindsay !!*!



I just read back and saw your picture of Lebanon Bologna.....that looks like all the food here in Germany  (bleck!!!) - sorry, no offense!
(and no, I have never tried it I just know I won't like it LOL!)



Here is a code for you Mickeys to get Vita Tops BOGO, if anyone orders them...

(from Hungry Girl's FB page)

HG's Buy-One-Get-One Free VitaTop Pack 
Order TWO of these 20 treat packs, and one of them will be completely FREE! EACH pack contains 20 Vita treats: 


•6 NEW Pumpkin Spice VitaTops 
•6 HG's Triple Chocolate Chunk VitaTops
•6 Apple Crumb VitaTops
•2 DeepChocolate VitaHearts
•PLUS first 1000 orders will get a FREE Vitalicious mouse pad
So you'll get 40 Vitas in total when you order 2 packs (remember one will be FREE)! Use coupon code HGNewYear and 50% OFF will be applied at checkout*. Buy TWO and pay only $30 for 40 delicious VitaTreats!

*No limit on quantities. Offer expires 1/20/11 at midnight. 

Shawn
(from Team Donald)


----------



## The Mystery Machine

QOTD.....

"Make It Work" (Tim Gunn)

"All we have to decide is what to do with the time that is given to us." (Gandalf from LOTR)

"Don't Quit" (Title of Poem I have, it reminds me of the words in the poem)

[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]When things go wrong, as they sometimes will, 
When the road you're trudging seems all uphill, 
When the funds are low and the debts are high, 
And you want to smile, but you have to sigh, 
When care is pressing you down a bit, 
Rest, if you must, but don't you quit.[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif] [/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Life is queer with its twists and turns, 
As every one of us sometimes learns, 
And many a failure turns about, 
When he might have won had he stuck it out; 
Don't give up though the pace seems slow-- 
You may succeed with another blow. [/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][/FONT] 
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Often the goal is nearer than, 
It seems to a faint and faltering man, 
Often the struggler has given up, 
When he might have captured the victor's cup, 
And he learned too late when the night slipped down, 
How close he was to the golden crown. [/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][/FONT] 
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Success is failure turned inside out-- 
The silver tint of the clouds of doubt, 
And you never can tell how close you are, 
It may be near when it seems so far, 
So stick to the fight when you're hardest hit-- 
It's when things seem worst that you must not quit.[/FONT]

[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]- Author unknown[/FONT]​


----------



## WeLoveLilo05

QOTD for 1/18
mine is the famous "Nothing tastes as good as thin feels."


----------



## mizzoutiger76

Hi everyone! I'm back 

We had a great trip, but I'm glad to be back.  The DDP was an incredible amount of food, so by the end of the trip we were tired of them feeding us  

Kept up my running and my water while on vacation, but I haven't hit a scale since before I left, so hopefully the damage won't be too much.

Tonight I would have Zumba, but I think I'm going to skip it this week in an effort to get back into our normal routine.  I did run yesterday and still plan on running Wed and Fri...and I only have two weeks until my first 5K!

Nicole


----------



## Holly324

keenercam said:


> Last week I told you all that I'd read on the WW boards that there was a new FiberPlus bar that tasted like a girl scout Samoa cookie.  Well, I found it yesterday at Acme (Albertsons) near me.  Howard and I shared one while running errands and we both really liked it. The coconut taste is strong but I like that.  Today, I had one mid-afternoon and thought a bit more about how it is the same and different from Samoas -- there is no cookie.  The caramel isn't gooey; instead, the "body" of the bar is substantial and chewy which makes it very satisfying.
> 
> For those of you on WW, it has a P+ value of 3.  For others, it is 120 calories of chewy, sweet goodness.



After you had mentioned it before, I went on the hunt.  I found them as well, and I LOVE them!  I am a huge fan of coconut, so the stronger flavor works great for me!  Thanks for the suggestion!  



flipflopmom said:


> I am trying so very, very hard to live by the bolded part.  You are a wise woman!!!  YAY FOR DH!!!!!  As for the the gain, I had one, too. It's okay.  We'll get it this week!  Don't give up!!!



Thanks!  That is so sweet of you to say!  I really try to live by that, some days doing better than others.  

So I decided to join WW online this week.  I have been trying to stick to the old point plan, but I just wasn't doing it well, so I decided to give the new program a go.  I love that fruit is free!  I do feel like I am completely revamping my idea of what is low points or not.  At any rate, I hope to have a good loss this week.

QOTD:  I have a few quotes that I use to try to keep me going - The ever popular, Nothing tastes as good as thin feels.  Also the whole "Today is a gift, that's why we call it a present" - helps me take it one day at a time.  Lastly, for me, nothing encourages me more than "I can do all things through Christ who strengthens me."    I look forward to hearing everyone else's encouraging quotes or phrases.

Congrats Pigletz!!!  What an accomplishement to lose over 3% in the second week!!  Great job!!!

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## keenercam

Good morning, everyone! 
I am feeling a bit bloated today because I ate too much split pea and ham soup last night.    I wasn't even going to eat it, but I got home from the gym hungry and I made the boys (my son and "adopted son", our international student) taste it and they said it was delicious, so I tasted it.  Then I made myself leftover whole wheat pasta with spinach & mushrooms & pine nuts.  But the soup was calling my name.  So I had a bowl of it, too.  I had the points, especially since I'd worked out at the gym and had low points all day.  But I am still unhappy that I ate basically two dinners.  Oh, well.  Live and learn, right?  I shouldn't have done it but I can't un-do it, so I just won't do it again. LOL!

Holly - so glad you found them and like them. I have the last of our box with me today and I am going to save it to eat before a meeting tonight.  They have great staying power.

I think it might have been Taryn who asked -- yes, they are about the size of a chewy granola bar.  I wish this flavor were part of the variety box they sell at Costco -- I like it best of all the flavors I've tried so far.

I really have to get back to planning and sticking to evening menus for me.  Even if I'd like to have family dinners with Andrew and J., I have to stick to the meals that are right for me based on what I've already eaten in any given day.  We can still eat together even if I'm eating something different. 

On a happier note, things are going so well so far with J. He is such an amazing young man. He is very soft-spoken but he is tolerant of Howard's kidding and is so affectionate to me, giving me a hug each morning and to say "good night". He is very appreciative of anything we do. He is a really hard worker and constantly wants to help with anything that any of us are doing - cooking, cleaning, carrying, etc.. I helped him with a college application Saturday and was overwhelmed by the personal statement he wrote about why he wants an education and how he plans to return to Haiti to help re-build his home country. He has impeccable manners and Howard and Andrew and I have all reminded him he doesn't have to thank us every time he has a drink or food of any kind. 

I do think we are wearing him down already. I have seen him on the floor talking to our dog, Cali and petting her, and Sunday when we came home from the store (we bought him a desk, chair and floor lamp so he can work in his own room), he was making toast. That makes me very happy -- if I've made you comfortable enough in my home that you will help yourself to food, I am a happy camper.

This has already been an edifying experience for us in so many ways.  Talk about being very conscious of how much and how often we all eat! And I am hyper-aware now of the political situation in Haiti and the impact it may have on humanitarian efforts there.  I know that there are needy people right here in our own country, but I think that if we can help one person on his way to helping his home country, we'll feel we've had a world vision, in addition to what we already do to serve the needy in our community and our country.

Sorry for the "novel".  It is all so much on my mind right now.  Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## tigger813

Your "novel" brought tears to my eyes! SO glad it's going well!

Still snowing like crazy! I can't believe that it's supposed to turn to rain mid to late afternoon as it's only 17 degrees! I shoveled the deck and front steps and driveway and path though you wouldn't know it now!

I did yesterday's EASA workout and will do today's after lunch. I will do 2-3 miles on the elliptical tonight during BL! 

Girls are watching SPongebob! I hate this show so I can't wait until it's over! The girls want to play a game so we'll do that in a few minutes. They both also need to take care of laundry in their rooms and Ashleigh needs a shower. 

Heard an interesting report on the news this morning about the benefits of doing your workout before you eat in the morning. I do this everyday as I'm not a big breakfast person. I'll see if I can find a link to the story and share it. It was quick but I was happy to hear that since that's what I do.

Girls are going to take care of their laundry and then they want to play the Rudolph game we got for Christmas. I wanted to watch Mary Poppins but maybe later. I also need to finish watching Finding Neverland from yesterday.

Glad I was able to reschedule both of my clients today so I won't be losing any money this week!

TTFN 

Tigger is very thirsty!!!!


----------



## Stinasmom

flipflopmom said:


> If it's mostly about his cooking, he could be dealing with feelings of worthlessness, which it kinda sounds like since he encourages your daughter to also eat more.  Many men have the "provider" instinct.  I know you mentioned he enjoys cooking for you.
> 
> If it's your wining and dining lifestyle that he is worried about losing, talk to him about the fact that you are working to get to a certain weight, and that once you have a good handle on that, you will be more likely to be able to have a nice glass of wine occasionally by making other choices, and the quicker you get there, the quicker that can happen.  If it's worry about you catching other men's eyes, then just lots of reassurance.  Remind him that HE is thin and muscular, and how much more confident you would be if you felt that way.  If none of the above will help, hang in there.  We're here for you no matter what!!!!



Wow, you really hit it on the head without me going on to describe the dynamics around here. I like the idea of reminding him that when I reach my goal weight, I will find a maintenance level that will include SOME of the foods and beverages I am giving up right now. 
And yes, we (kids and I) are constantly showing appreciation for his cooking, it's obvious he needs this. 

Thanks so much for the insite, advice, and support!!

Go TEAM Mickey!!

Marcy


----------



## tigger813

Done 2 EASA 2 workouts today and shoveled twice! I also plan on doing 2-3 miles during BL tonight! I can't wait for that! I know I'm a little nuts over here but when I get pumped about exercising there's no stopping me! I'm really trying to get to that point again! I was doing well until we played Disney Apples to Apples and I pulled out the tortilla chips and a spicy dip called Fire In the Snow. It's whipped cream cheese and a spicy  sauce called Canceaux sauce! It's excellent! I ate until there weren't any big chips left. This was after my 2nd shoveling stint so I should be ok.

DH just got home! It's sleeting really hard here now! I'm leaving the snow on my car so I can clean it off quicker in the morning! Dancing was canceled so I'm in for the night. Going to take a shower in a few minutes.

For supper we're going to have chipotle chorizo chicken sausage and roasted garlic chicken sausage wrapped in reduced fat crescent rolls! 120 calories per sausage, 3 points each. I had a LC for lunch so I'm good for calories. I am also chugging water. Trying to avoid soda today. I may have some Crystal Light though. 

Time to shower!

Drive safe those who are in the midst of the wintry weather!

TTFN


----------



## tigger813

to newmouse2008!!!!! Happy Birthday Theresa!!!! Hope you had a great day with the gang today! Hope they treated you nicely!!!!


----------



## keenercam

tigger813 said:


> to newmouse2008!!!!! Happy Birthday Theresa!!!! Hope you had a great day with the gang today! Hope they treated you nicely!!!!



I am so sorry for any birthdays I have missed! Happy birthday also, to Lindsay!! I hope you ladies have been pampered and spoiled with days full of happiness and love!


----------



## keenercam

I am having SUCH a hungry day.  My stomach has literally not stopped growling since mid-morning.  Here is what I have eaten:

B: egg beaters w/cheese; apple; coffee w/skim milk
L:  spinach salad w/canadian bacon & mandarin oranges; green beans
S: banana
S#2: 3 hard-boiled egg whites

I am eating baby carrots now (snack #3).  This is crazy.   I have beef jerky and a FiberOne bar with me, so at least I have snacks to get me through my meeting tonight, but I just can't figure out what my body is trying to tell me.  LOL!


----------



## liesel

Hey everyone, I'm still here.  I never got a chance to read through all of the intros but I'm trying to read a few pages every day.  First of all, to everyone who is having trouble right now, I thought I'd share my progress from the last 5 weeks.  My weight progress is very uneven, lots of plateaus and then a sudden "whoosh."  I try to keep in mind that even though the scale may not be cooperating, my healthier eating and exercise lifestyle will still get me to my fitness goals and I do not want to go back.  So here are my last 5 weeks:

1. maintain
2. loss
3. loss (3 pounds total in these 2 weeks)
4. maintain
5. loss (1 pound)

And this is actually pretty good for me.  To those of you out there who are having trouble keeping up with the thread and are feeling overwhelmed: don't worry about it!  I am in awe of people that are able to reply to everyone, being so supportive and encouraging but this may not be realistic for you.  Maybe you just pop in every once in a while to keep being inspired.  I've made it my goal that no matter how far I fall behind on the thread, I always send in my weight.  I have less time right now because DH has had a busy travel schedule these last 8 weeks, but life happens and I need to learn to handle not always having the ideal workout schedule.  I was able to complete the fall challenge and even though I fell short of my goal, it gave me such a sense of accomplishment to see the challenge all the way through.  I hope we can all finish together.

GO Team Mickey!!!


----------



## smile4stamps

Hi Everyone!  I have a lot to catch up on but I have a question?

Do any of you use a Balance Ball?  You know the big ball things that are supposed to help with core strength?  I am looking at this one from Amazon However some of the reviews say its not big enough.  I am 5'7" and the guidlines say the medium was the right size but I'm not sure if I should go larger?  Also if you have one do you recommend this brand or another?

Thanks!


----------



## flipflopmom

tigger813 said:


> Of course if our school didn't wait until after Labor Day each year to start school we wouldn't be so upset! We are the latest started community in the state!!!


opposite end of the spectrum here.  We start Aug. 4!!



HappyMatt said:


> "Do I need it? No I don't. Will I eat it? No I won't."- Weight Watchers


Cute! I could turn that into a little tune in my head!



Rose&Mike said:


> I couldn't even imagine what I would look like, even though I was at this weight in my 20s.


You look MAAAHHVELOUS!!!!!!!!!   



SettinSail said:


> Here is a code for you Mickeys to get Vita Tops BOGO, if anyone orders them...


There is so much in the world I don't know.  I've heard of these.  ARe they like muffins?



The Mystery Machine said:


> "All we have to decide is what to do with the time that is given to us." (Gandalf from LOTR)
> 
> When the funds are low and the debts are high,
> And you want to smile, but you have to sigh,
> When care is pressing you down a bit,
> Rest, if you must, but don't you quit
> So stick to the fight when you're hardest hit--
> It's when things seem worst that you must not quit.[/SIZE][/FONT]


Love these the most.  Thanks for sharing!



WeLoveLilo05 said:


> QOTD for 1/18
> mine is the famous "Nothing tastes as good as thin feels."


Worth repeating often!



mizzoutiger76 said:


> We had a great trip, but I'm glad to be back.  The DDP was an incredible amount of food, so by the end of the trip we were tired of them feeding us Kept up my running and my water while on vacation, but I haven't hit a scale since before I left, so hopefully the damage won't be too much.


THAT IS AN AWESOME TESTAMENT!  What lifestyle changes you have made.  You go gil!



Holly324 said:


> Lastly, for me, nothing encourages me more than "I can do all things through Christ who strengthens me."    I look forward to hearing everyone else's encouraging quotes or phrases.


LOVE THIS ONE, TOO.  Good luck with your new weight watchers!



keenercam said:


> I really have to get back to planning and sticking to evening menus for me.  Even if I'd like to have family dinners with Andrew and J., I have to stick to the meals that are right for me based on what I've already eaten in any given day.  *We can still eat together even if I'm eating something different. *On a happier note, things are going so well so far with J. He is such an amazing young man. He is very soft-spoken but he is tolerant of Howard's kidding and is so affectionate to me, giving me a hug each morning and to say "good night". He is very appreciative of anything we do. He is a really hard worker and constantly wants to help with anything that any of us are doing - cooking, cleaning, carrying, etc.. I helped him with a college application Saturday and was overwhelmed by the personal statement he wrote about why he wants an education and how he plans to return to Haiti to help re-build his home country. He has impeccable manners and Howard and Andrew and I have all reminded him he doesn't have to thank us every time he has a drink or food of any kind. This has already been an edifying experience for us in so many ways.  Talk about being very conscious of how much and how often we all eat! .


Cam, this all made me cry, too!!!  You will take away more than he does, and that's saying a lot!  only 1 dinner tonight, deary1



Stinasmom said:


> Thanks so much for the insite, advice, and support!!


Anytime!



tigger813 said:


> Done 2 EASA 2 workouts today and shoveled twice! I also plan on doing 2-3 miles during BL tonight! :


You go girl!!



tigger813 said:


> to newmouse2008!!!!! Happy Birthday Theresa!!!! Hope you had a great day with the gang today! Hope they treated you nicely!!!!


From me, too!!! Hope it was wonderful!



keenercam said:


> I am having SUCH a hungry day.  My stomach has literally not stopped growling since mid-morning.  Here is what I have eaten:


Must be something in the air, meeee toooo!!!!  We'll get through it! Stupid tummies!



liesel said:


> I try to keep in mind that even though the scale may not be cooperating, my healthier eating and exercise lifestyle will still get me to my fitness goals and I do not want to go back.


GREAT MINDSET!!!  Thanks for stopping in, you offered very wise words!

Off to take AK to gymnastics.  It's warmed up, so I should be okay, but there are some crazy clouds out there right now.  Thinking it will just bring rain this time!  I 'll be back when we get home!


----------



## tigger813

Dinner was a success and failure at the same time but not a disappointment. The Al Fresco chipotle chorizo chicken sausage was good and SPICY! It was good with the honey chipotle bbq sauce too!!!! The roasted garlic chicken sausage was not very good. DH said he liked it less and less. Ashleigh liked the chipotle. It was an easy supper for a stormy night so that also made it successful. I accidentally opened a package of garlic breadsticks so I had to bake those as well. Dipped those in light spaghetti sauce.

Ashleigh is 10 1/2 and designing her prom dress! She loves to design and is actually quite good at drawing. She has some wild ideas. She also likes to put together different outfits. I wish I could find a summer designing workshop for her to take. I will have to investigate that for her.

Made some dark chocolate chip cookies. I had a small bit of dough and 2 cookies. I'm drinking my water and will only have water the rest of the night! Can't wait until BL at 8! Kids want to play some Wall-e on the PS 3 later.

We're watching Beauty and the Beast right now. A friend had borrowed it and just gave it back last week so I wanted to watch it! I'm totally in Disney mode right now! And anything with Julie Andrews makes me happy too! 

Going to do some investigating of the Disney Dream so I have some idea! I'm excited about the water coaster! Can't wait to hear the podcasts when the team gets back from the inaugural cruise! So excited!!!!! Saving is going well especially when you I am stuck in the house most of the last two weeks! And I have 6 clients this week as long as the snow isn't too bad on Friday here! 

Have a great night! I'm sure I'll pop back on after I finish my elliptical workout later! I need to work off supper! I ate too much and I was doing so well today! I hope I can get to a steady weight for the week or have another 1 pound loss. Once again with things not at normal stage right now it's hard for me to completely stay on plan! Hoping that this winter calms down! It's ridiculous!!!!

TTFN


----------



## KristiMc

QOTD:  The phrase that I like to remember is:
Eat to Live not Live to Eat


----------



## dis-happy

I'm dealing with TOM hormones this week.  Not pretty!  Want to eat everything in sight and trying really hard not to be grumpy with the ones I love.  Off to a warm relaxing bath, the Kindle and a glass of wine (at least the points are there for that!).  Calgon, take me away from PMS!!!


----------



## cclovesdis

I just have a few minutes before I need to run off to do something, but I needed to check in here.

Congratulations to our BLs, especially pigletz!

Happy Birthday Lindsay and Theresa!

Not much new here. I would not call today OP, but again, I know it could have been much worse. Hoping for a better day tomorrow.



flipflopmom said:


> If you know WW works for you, and the meetings helped, then by all means try it.  I want you to know, though, that you have many, many things to be confident about.  I know that has to come from within, but you are a WONDERFUL person with so many WONDERFUL qualities, and I've never even met you!



Thank you so, so, so very much!  I am hoping to go to WW tomorrow night. I'll have to consider the weather, though.

Have a great day tomorrow everyone!


flipflopmom said:


> *QOTD Tuesday, January 18th:  We've talked about who is standing in our way, we've talked about what we want, now it's time to get motivated to stay on target.  Share your favorite quote, song, "mantra", whatever you can repeat to yourself to stay motivated.  I'm hoping if we all share, then we'll each have a collection to draw from!*
> Here are a few of my favorite quotes:



I love Eleanor Roosevelt's quote: "No one can make you inferior without your consent."



KristiMc said:


> QOTD:  The phrase that I like to remember is:
> Eat to Live not Live to Eat



Love this!


----------



## tigger813

Happy Birthday Lindsay!!!!!!


----------



## gudrench3

keenercam said:


> I am having SUCH a hungry day.  My stomach has literally not stopped growling since mid-morning.  Here is what I have eaten:
> 
> B: egg beaters w/cheese; apple; coffee w/skim milk
> L:  spinach salad w/canadian bacon & mandarin oranges; green beans
> S: banana
> S#2: 3 hard-boiled egg whites
> 
> I am eating baby carrots now (snack #3).  This is crazy.   I have beef jerky and a FiberOne bar with me, so at least I have snacks to get me through my meeting tonight, but I just can't figure out what my body is trying to tell me.  LOL!



I wonder if your body is thirsty?!  They say that a lot of times we feel hungry when really we are thirsty?    Just a thought?!


----------



## my3princes

dis-happy said:


> I'm dealing with TOM hormones this week.  Not pretty!  Want to eat everything in sight and trying really hard not to be grumpy with the ones I love.  Calgon, take me away from PMS!!!



Me too.  I've been ravenous since Saturday.  This is not going to be a good weigh in.  At least I know why so I won't beat myself up too bad.  Thsi leads into my favorite quote:

Just keep swimming...Just keep swimming


----------



## tigger813

Anyone else planning on getting in a workout during the show tonight? My goal tonight is 3 miles!!!!!

Post here after the show and let me know how you did!!!!

TTFN


----------



## KSH

*QOTD Tuesday, January 18th: We've talked about who is standing in our way, we've talked about what we want, now it's time to get motivated to stay on target. Share your favorite quote, song, "mantra", whatever you can repeat to yourself to stay motivated. I'm hoping if we all share, then we'll each have a collection to draw from!*

I have the Biggest Loser song, "Proud" on both my ipods (in the car and for running) and I love the inspiration it brings when it comes on!  

Sorry I was MIA for the last couple of days but with the holiday yesterday I had some time to devote to my other resolutions for the year - getting rid of the clutter in my house (I am a pack rat and do not want to end up on hoarders 20 years from now!!) and learning to knit!  Both of those things take me away from the computer.  I did get a lot accomplished.  I have reclaimed a closet and made good headway in my junk room, and I am hoping to finish my first knitting project (a dishcloth) tonight during Biggest Loser.  

I skimmed back and really like the idea of the visualization board - I think I need something like that.  Has anyone done it?  I am still struggling with regaining the focus I had week 1.  Today has been better and today is also the first day that seemed like normal (after our snow week, then the holiday weekend) so I hope that is a good sign. 

Congrats to all the big losers! Awesome job!!  I have a goal now to be on that top 10 list at least once before the end of this challenge. Surely by then I can learn what works for me and get going at a better rate than I am currently!

Hope you all have a great week!

Karen


----------



## tigger813

Thanks, Karen for mentioning the song! Downloading it now on iTunes! I want to put together a bunch of inspirational songs on my ipod for my upcoming open house at my local wellness center! Hoping to get planning done for that in the morning!

Feeling bloated again so definitely time to get on the elliptical! Girls are in bed by 7:55 so I can be on the elliptical at the start of the show!

Finish one bottle of water so I can get another one!

TTFN


----------



## BELLE1109

Hi all!
I'm checking in from my crazy/insane/busy week!
Grandma's wake is tomorrow and I have a lot to prepare before then.
Taking some time for myself today to watch BL!
can I just say that I LOVE RULON???


----------



## keenercam

gudrench3 said:


> I wonder if your body is thirsty?!  They say that a lot of times we feel hungry when really we are thirsty?    Just a thought?!



Thanks for the suggestion, Angie!  I wish that had been the issue today but no such luck. I had a total of 72 oz water, 24 oz coffee and 20 oz of decaf green tea. Some of that I drank solely in an effort to stave off hunger and avoid eating. 

So now it's 8:30 and I haven't had dinner. Headed home now from my meeting to make dinner.


----------



## Rose&Mike

tigger813 said:


> to newmouse2008!!!!! Happy Birthday Theresa!!!! Hope you had a great day with the gang today! Hope they treated you nicely!!!!


*Happy Birthday Theresa!!! I am so sorry I missed you! Hope you have had a fabulous day!*



liesel said:


> Hey everyone, I'm still here.  I never got a chance to read through all of the intros but I'm trying to read a few pages every day.  First of all, to everyone who is having trouble right now, I thought I'd share my progress from the last 5 weeks.  My weight progress is very uneven, lots of plateaus and then a sudden "whoosh."  I try to keep in mind that even though the scale may not be cooperating, my healthier eating and exercise lifestyle will still get me to my fitness goals and I do not want to go back.  So here are my last 5 weeks:
> 
> 1. maintain
> 2. loss
> 3. loss (3 pounds total in these 2 weeks)
> 4. maintain
> 5. loss (1 pound)
> 
> And this is actually pretty good for me.  To those of you out there who are having trouble keeping up with the thread and are feeling overwhelmed: don't worry about it!  I am in awe of people that are able to reply to everyone, being so supportive and encouraging but this may not be realistic for you.  Maybe you just pop in every once in a while to keep being inspired.  I've made it my goal that no matter how far I fall behind on the thread, I always send in my weight.  I have less time right now because DH has had a busy travel schedule these last 8 weeks, but life happens and I need to learn to handle not always having the ideal workout schedule.  I was able to complete the fall challenge and even though I fell short of my goal, it gave me such a sense of accomplishment to see the challenge all the way through.  I hope we can all finish together.
> 
> GO Team Mickey!!!


This is great advice!

Long day today. I did 4 miles on the treadmill--but for some reason felt kind of queasy the entire time. It was so hot in the Y. Someone was on almost every machine and it's rainy here, so it might have been the heat and humidity.

Hope everyone is doing well. Have a great evening.


----------



## smile4stamps

keenercam said:


> Thanks for the suggestion, Angie!  I wish that had been the issue today but no such luck. I had a total of 72 oz water, 24 oz coffee and 20 oz of decaf green tea. Some of that I drank solely in an effort to stave off hunger and avoid eating.
> 
> So now it's 8:30 and I haven't had dinner. Headed home now from my meeting to make dinner.



Wow!  That is a lot of fluids.  I still can't get through a night without waking up at least once but usually twice to use the bathroom.  Last night I stopped drinking at 8pm and didn't go to bed till 1am and woke up twice.  

As far as the eating goes.  You body may be short on a certain nutrient so it's telling you keep eating till you get it.  I've noticed with my tracking that I am eating enough calories but am low on potassium and calcium, being lactose intolerant I'm really having a hard time getting the calcium in.  I'm thinking I may need to add some vitamins but I am awful with pill taking...


----------



## jking6

QOTD Tuesday, January 18th: We've talked about who is standing in our way, we've talked about what we want, now it's time to get motivated to stay on target. Share your favorite quote, song, "mantra", whatever you can repeat to yourself to stay motivated. I'm hoping if we all share, then we'll each have a collection to draw from!

All our dreams can come true if we have the courage to pursue them. By Walt Disney
This quote is my motivation for everything right now. By DD wrote her valedictorian speech on this quote. Now that she has left for college I feel the need to remember this quote in everything I do. It makes me feel she is beside me in everything I do and I know she is making her dreams come true.


----------



## flipflopmom

I spent the last 15 minutes trying to get this page to load.  I am sooo sleepy, so I am going to catch up on replies in the am.  I am so very, very sorry.  I just can't keep my eyes open!  Your words are important to me, I PROMISE!

*
QOTD Wednesday, January 19:  What is one thing you can do today extra to help you reach your goals?  An extra 10 minutes of exercise?  Sub out a veggie or a fruit?  A few minutes of mental coaching?  Go the extra mile today to give yourself a boost.  I DOUBLE DOG DARE YOU!*


----------



## Rose&Mike

keenercam said:


> I am having SUCH a hungry day.  My stomach has literally not stopped growling since mid-morning.  Here is what I have eaten:
> 
> B: egg beaters w/cheese; apple; coffee w/skim milk
> L:  spinach salad w/canadian bacon & mandarin oranges; green beans
> S: banana
> S#2: 3 hard-boiled egg whites
> 
> I am eating baby carrots now (snack #3).  This is crazy.   I have beef jerky and a FiberOne bar with me, so at least I have snacks to get me through my meeting tonight, but I just can't figure out what my body is trying to tell me.  LOL!



Cam--are you getting enough fats? Was the cheese at breakfast fat-free? Just a thought. I find I am really hungry unless I get some fat and protein at breakfast. A lot of times I have a serving of walnuts with whatever else I am having. I know nuts are a ton of points on WW. There are good fats and there are not so good fats--I'm sure you know this. Anyhow, just a thought.


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

flipflopmom said:


> SCHOOL IS CLOSED!



oh my goodness are you ever going to have to teach again????  I didnt know virginia got so much snow.  I hope you enjoyed your day!!!!



mizzoutiger76 said:


> Hi everyone! I'm back



Welcome back nicole.  Glad you had a great time.  We did DDP last trip too.  It is alot of food and by day 4 my 4 1/2 year old asked me if I had a baby in my belly.  I said no why and he said cause your belly is really growing lately.  Thats when I knew I ate way too much.



keenercam said:


> On a happier note, things are going so well so far with J.



That is wonderful cam.  What an amazing experience for your family.


THANK YOU ALL SO VERY MUCH FOR THE WONDERFUL BIRTHDAY WISHES TODAY.

I did have a good day.  The highlights were going out to lunch with an old friend and my kids singing me a rock version of happy birthday with their paper jams.  It was very cute.  

I got a 4 mile run in on the TM and now my stomach hurts.  Not sure why! I think I am going to head to bed and relax.

QOTD Tuesday-

I think my favorites have already been said but I love:

"nothing tastes as good as thin feels."

"eat to live dont live to eat"

"pain is temporary, pride is forever"


----------



## tigger813

Got in my 3 miles on the elliptical! I felt great! Not sure if I'll drink anymore water tonight or I'll be up all night!  Watching the rest of the show in bed now with my laptop. It was too cold to stay downstairs but great when I was doing the elliptical.

Will get up at 5 and try to do 2 1/2 miles before getting Ashleigh up. I'll spend some time at the Wellness Center in the morning planning my open house with the director of the center. Izzie comes home at noon and has dancing at 4. After dancing I'm going to bring her to work with me. I have a 30 minute massage and she can get her nails painted while I'm in there as long as the other girl is free. I have 6 clients this week and 2-3 scheduled already for next week! I hope this keeps up!!!! Pray the weather isn't bad on Friday! It will make saving for the cruise easier! I ordered the Cruise planning DVD and the new WDW Vacation Planning DVD. DH said there was a new one! We enjoy watching them!

I really need to get my oil changed next week. I'm going to call tomorrow and see if I can bring the car in Monday at 12:30 or Wednesday at 8:30 next week. 

OMG! Can't believe what just happened on BL! Unbelievable!

OK, that's it for me, I think! Gotta a few weigh ins from people who have been away or just joined!

Don't forget that if you are going to be away let me know so you can be excused from the weigh ins!

TTFN


----------



## princessbrulee

Hello all! I just found this today and looks like exactly what I need to jumpstart my motivation.  My name is Samantha, I'm 29 years old.  I'm separated and living in central NJ.  I have two amazing girls....Hannah who's 9 and Abby who's 5.  I'm a preschool teacher at a private school which comes with the benefit of getting to send my children to private school through 5th for free!  Four years ago, I weighed in at around 195 pounds.  About two years ago, after much work, I dropped 65 pounds!  Recently, however, I've let go a bit and put on 15 pounds.  Well there's no way I'm going back to where I was so I'm committed to take these back of ASAP.  I know firsthand how a few pounds snowballs into a whole lot of pounds.  So my goal is to lose 15-20 pounds before my next trip to the world.  Plus I'll be 30 in April - gotta enter the 30's at my target weight!  I use calorieking.com to track my calorie intake.  My main goal is to increase my exercise.

My next trip to WDW is August 21st for 8 days at Caribbean Beach Resort.  We'll be on the Deluxe Dining Plan.  Which means I'll probably be right back here after my trip!   This will be my fourth trip, my girls' second, and my younger sister's first.  

Good luck to all!


----------



## donac

Good mornng to all my friends on Team Mickey.

Just wanted to let you  know that I am released from the knee dr.  He told me to come back when the pain is too much.  I realize that it is never going to be perfect but some days are going to better than others.  Yesterday with the ice and snow it was bothering me but this morning it feels pretty good. 

flipflopmom  Are you ever going back to school?  We only had a delay yesterday.  Hope things are going well with your dh.


mommyof2Pirates  Happy Birthday 





princessbrulee said:


> Hello all! I just found this today and looks like exactly what I need to jumpstart my motivation.  My name is Samantha, I'm 29 years old.  I'm separated and living in central NJ.  I have two amazing girls....Hannah who's 9 and Abby who's 5.  I'm a preschool teacher at a private school which comes with the benefit of getting to send my children to private school through 5th for free!  Four years ago, I weighed in at around 195 pounds.  About two years ago, after much work, I dropped 65 pounds!  Recently, however, I've let go a bit and put on 15 pounds.  Well there's no way I'm going back to where I was so I'm committed to take these back of ASAP.  I know firsthand how a few pounds snowballs into a whole lot of pounds.  So my goal is to lose 15-20 pounds before my next trip to the world.  Plus I'll be 30 in April - gotta enter the 30's at my target weight!  I use calorieking.com to track my calorie intake.  My main goal is to increase my exercise.
> 
> My next trip to WDW is August 21st for 8 days at Caribbean Beach Resort.  We'll be on the Deluxe Dining Plan.  Which means I'll probably be right back here after my trip!   This will be my fourth trip, my girls' second, and my younger sister's first.
> 
> Good luck to all!



Where in central jersey are you?  I am in West Long BRanch and teach in Middletown.  Welcome to the challenge. 

Bye Team Mickey  Have a happy and healthy day.


----------



## cclovesdis

flipflopmom said:


> *QOTD Wednesday, January 19:  What is one thing you can do today extra to help you reach your goals?  An extra 10 minutes of exercise?  Sub out a veggie or a fruit?  A few minutes of mental coaching?  Go the extra mile today to give yourself a boost.  I DOUBLE DOG DARE YOU!*



Thanks Taryn!  Loved the PM! I also had to answer today's QOTD before I went to work.

1. No bingeing. To do this, I'm packing some healthy foods to have with me in the car and at work.  I'll bring a few extras, but not too many. 
2. Getting a massage (it's relaxing)
3. Having a glass of orange juice-it really helps fill me up at breakfast
4. Work on a visualization board, like was mentioned earlier.

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## tigger813

An icy good morning to you all!

Ashleigh has a 90 minute delay this morning. Izzie won't have school as today is her half day anyways. She asked why she had been home a whole week! It actually is that long for her as of Friday. She will go tomorrow but will probably have Friday off the way it looks now!

Got up and did a mile. Afraid I will have a gain this week. I just want things back to normal around here! Izzie and I will hopefully get to the wellness center this morning at some point! Will take Ashleigh to the bus around 8:45. Just waiting for our phone call! I will do my EASA2 workout later this morning.

Stay safe if you're in an icy area!


----------



## Rose&Mike

Lindsay--glad you had a good birthday! My stomach didn't feel good after my run yesterday either. I don't know what was up with that.

Welcome Samantha!

Dona--I'm glad your knee is doing better!

We are supposed to get 3-6 inches of snow tomorrow. Yuck. I know it's not much for a lot of people, but it's kind of a big deal around here. I think I'm going to go into work today for a couple of hours so I don't have to work a full day tomorrow.

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## flipflopmom

smile4stamps said:


> Do any of you use a Balance Ball?  You know the big ball things that are supposed to help with core strength?


I had one, and liked it.  Unfortunately, I didn't have a good place to store it.  The one I got was with a core program of DVD's, can't remember the guys name.  It really did a good job when I was faithful!  It's been about 5 years ago, so I can't help much!  Maybe someone that is using one now will be have more information for you!



tigger813 said:


> Dinner was a success and failure at the same time but not a disappointment. The Al Fresco chipotle chorizo chicken sausage was good and SPICY! It was good with the honey chipotle bbq sauce too!!!! The roasted garlic chicken sausage was not very good. DH said he liked it less and less. Ashleigh liked the chipotle. It was an easy supper for a stormy night so that also made it successful. I accidentally opened a package of garlic breadsticks so I had to bake those as well. Ashleigh is 10 1/2 and designing her prom dress! She loves to design and is actually quite good at drawing. She has some wild ideas. She also likes to put together different outfits. I wish I could find a summer designing workshop for her to take. I will have to investigate that for her.


AK loves designing, too. I've picked up several "kits" for her with stencils, papers, etc.  She really likes the Harumikas.  She thought about going into designing for a while, now she wants to be a chef!  That sausage sounds good, I LOVE spicy stuff.  Anything with buffalo type flavor is right up my alley.  I am glad to hear that saving and clients are going well, I'm in Disney mode, too.  Nothing cheers me up like thinking about my happy place, of course, then I get down worrying about getting to go back...  Anyway, you've got a momentum going, I like your accountability of posting everything you eat!  That's got to be a motivator!



KristiMc said:


> QOTD:  The phrase that I like to remember is:
> Eat to Live not Live to Eat


That's another good one!



dis-happy said:


> I'm dealing with TOM hormones this week.  Not pretty!  Want to eat everything in sight and trying really hard not to be grumpy with the ones I love.  Off to a warm relaxing bath, the Kindle and a glass of wine (at least the points are there for that!).  Calgon, take me away from PMS!!!


AHHH.. The 12 headed beast!  Sounds like you had a good plan to deal with it!  Hope you can contain that beast today!  It's a pain!!!!!



cclovesdis said:


> I just have a few minutes before I need to run off to do something, but I needed to check in here.
> Not much new here. I would not call today OP, but again, I know it could have been much worse. Hoping for a better day tomorrow.
> I love Eleanor Roosevelt's quote: "No one can make you inferior without your consent."


Remember Mrs. Roosevelt.  She was a WISE woman!   Hope you ahve a good day!



my3princes said:


> Me too.  I've been ravenous since Saturday.  This is not going to be a good weigh in.  At least I know why so I won't beat myself up too bad.  Thsi leads into my favorite quote:


You know, there comes a point where you just have to accept the fact that once a month, there's going to be a bad week or two, depending on how the dates fall, and just keep going.  That's right, you just keep swimming.  I have found that the smaller I am, the less the gain is during that time. Maybe it's a mental thing of being more conscious of what I eat, or exercise helping, or something, but I used to have a gain of 5, now it's closer to 2...???  I just brace myself and move on!



KSH said:


> I have the Biggest Loser song, "Proud" on both my ipods (in the car and for running) and I love the inspiration it brings when it comes on!  Sorry I was MIA for the last couple of days but with the holiday yesterday I had some time to devote to my other resolutions for the year - getting rid of the clutter in my house (I am a pack rat and do not want to end up on hoarders 20 years from now!!) and learning to knit!  Both of those things take me away from the computer.  I did get a lot accomplished.  I have reclaimed a closet and made good headway in my junk room, and I am hoping to finish my first knitting project (a dishcloth) tonight during Biggest Loser.


I haven't heard that song, we don't watch the show.   It's gymnastics night. I probably should DVR it, though. I have, and it's motivating.  That show hoarders scares me to death!  That would so be DH and DD1 if I didn't throw things away when they aren't looking!   I did some knitting a few years ago, and liked it, I need to pull that stuff back out sometime.  It's great for keeping your hands busy and out of the potato chip bag!  You'll make that list, I promise.  Just keep swimming, and thinking, and working, and moving!  



tigger813 said:


> I want to put together a bunch of inspirational songs on my ipod for my upcoming open house at my local wellness center! Hoping to get planning done for that in the morning!  Feeling bloated again so definitely time to get on the elliptical! Girls are in bed by 7:55 so I can be on the elliptical at the start of the show!


How in the world do you get your kids in bed so early??????  I need that secret!!!  Good luck at your open house! Firework by Katy Perry is pretty motivational, too.



BELLE1109 said:


> Hi all!
> I'm checking in from my crazy/insane/busy week!
> Grandma's wake is tomorrow and I have a lot to prepare before then.


Sending  your way.  Thanks for checking in. Hope it goes okay today!



keenercam said:


> Thanks for the suggestion, Angie!  I wish that had been the issue today but no such luck. I had a total of 72 oz water, 24 oz coffee and 20 oz of decaf green tea. Some of that I drank solely in an effort to stave off hunger and avoid eating.


Even if you had all that water, if you had too much sodium from the soup, you could have been operating in the negative.  It's a full moon here, that's what I am blaming!  Hope you got some dinner!



Rose&Mike said:


> Long day today. I did 4 miles on the treadmill--but for some reason felt kind of queasy the entire time. It was so hot in the Y. Someone was on almost every machine and it's rainy here, so it might have been the heat and humidity.


YUK!  That sounds nasty.  It would have made me queasy.  All those hot bodies, and steam, and rain, and just YUK!!!  Hope you are feeling better!



smile4stamps said:


> Wow!  That is a lot of fluids.  I still can't get through a night without waking up at least once but usually twice to use the bathroom.  Last night I stopped drinking at 8pm and didn't go to bed till 1am and woke up twice.  I'm thinking I may need to add some vitamins but I am awful with pill taking...


I would definitely try the vitamins.  I have a hard time remembering too, and my body complains!!!!  I have to take them at night.  If I take them in the am, I get very naseous!  You want strong bones!!!!!  



jking6 said:


> All our dreams can come true if we have the courage to pursue them. By Walt Disney
> This quote is my motivation for everything right now. By DD wrote her valedictorian speech on this quote. Now that she has left for college I feel the need to remember this quote in everything I do. It makes me feel she is beside me in everything I do and I know she is making her dreams come true.


Wow, valedictorian?  And a Disney themed speech.  You should be so proud!   I know you are.  What a great motivation!!!!  



Rose&Mike said:


> Cam--are you getting enough fats? Was the cheese at breakfast fat-free? Just a thought. I find I am really hungry unless I get some fat and protein at breakfast. A lot of times I have a serving of walnuts with whatever else I am having. I know nuts are a ton of points on WW. There are good fats and there are not so good fats--I'm sure you know this. Anyhow, just a thought.:


Another good idea Rose, I hadn't thought of that.  Some fats do really make a difference!  That sounded bad, but you know what I mean. 



mommyof2Pirates said:


> oh my goodness are you ever going to have to teach again????  I didnt know virginia got so much snow.  I hope you enjoyed your day!!!!:I did have a good day.  The highlights were going out to lunch with an old friend and my kids singing me a rock version of happy birthday with their paper jams.  It was very cute.   I got a 4 mile run in on the TM and now my stomach hurts.  Not sure why! I think I am going to head to bed and relax.


Glad you had a great day!  That song will be a great memory.  I am in the Blue Ridge mountains,so we do get a lot, but the last couple years especially.  What's been happening is that we get a couple of inches, and with the cold temps, mountains, and trees, it just doesn't melt, and what little does turns to ice.  The roads just can't get clear.  And we're a pretty big county, so there's a lot of area to cover.  Sorry your stomach hurt.  I work my abs pretty good when I run, I think I twist a little or something.  Maybe just the food at lunch?  Anyway, hope it's better today!



tigger813 said:


> Got in my 3 miles on the elliptical! I felt great! Not sure if I'll drink anymore water tonight or I'll be up all night!  Will get up at 5 and try to do 2 1/2 miles before getting Ashleigh up. I'll spend some time at the Wellness Center in the morning planning my open house with the director of the center. Izzie comes home at noon and has dancing at 4. After dancing I'm going to bring her to work with me. I have a 30 minute massage and she can get her nails painted while I'm in there as long as the other girl is free. I have 6 clients this week and 2-3 scheduled already for next week! I hope this keeps up!!!! Pray the weather isn't bad on Friday! It will make saving for the cruise easier!


You're on a roll!!!



princessbrulee said:


> Hello all! I just found this today and looks like exactly what I need to jumpstart my motivation.  My name is Samantha, I'm 29 years old.  I'm separated and living in central NJ.  I have two amazing girls....Hannah who's 9 and Abby who's 5.  I'm a preschool teacher at a private school which comes with the benefit of getting to send my children to private school through 5th for free!  Four years ago, I weighed in at around 195 pounds.  About two years ago, after much work, I dropped 65 pounds!  Recently, however, I've let go a bit and put on 15 pounds.  Well there's no way I'm going back to where I was so I'm committed to take these back of ASAP.  I know firsthand how a few pounds snowballs into a whole lot of pounds.  So my goal is to lose 15-20 pounds before my next trip to the world.  Plus I'll be 30 in April - gotta enter the 30's at my target weight!  I use calorieking.com to track my calorie intake.  My main goal is to increase my exercise.


Welcome!  You have been very successful, and know what to do.  I am kind of in the same boat, lost 68, gained a few back, and want to get them off ASAP, plus a few more!  I've found that being here, no matter what stage I am in, keeps me focused and motivated.  I've been doing these challenges since Feb of last year, and will probably be doing BL seniors addition when I am 80 if it's still around.  I can't imagine life without it now!  Looking forward to getting to know you!  I am a K teacher, so we deal with a lot of the same issues!



donac said:


> Just wanted to let you  know that I am released from the knee dr.  He told me to come back when the pain is too much.  I realize that it is never going to be perfect but some days are going to better than others.  Yesterday with the ice and snow it was bothering me but this morning it feels pretty good.  flipflopmom  Are you ever going back to school?  We only had a delay yesterday.  Hope things are going well with your dh.


Going back today.    But there's more snow in the forecast, so I'll be okay!!!   Glad your knee is better, and you have been released.  Hopefully spring will bring you some relief, I'm always more achy when it's cold and wet!!!



cclovesdis said:


> Thanks Taryn!  Loved the PM! I also had to answer today's QOTD before I went to work.
> 1. No bingeing. To do this, I'm packing some healthy foods to have with me in the car and at work.  I'll bring a few extras, but not too many.
> 2. Getting a massage (it's relaxing)
> 3. Having a glass of orange juice-it really helps fill me up at breakfast
> 4. Work on a visualization board, like was mentioned earlier.



YAY CC!!!!!  Glad you checked in and made a plan for the day.  I expect to hear that you stuck to it today!!!!!


----------



## The Mystery Machine

my3princes said:


> Me too. I've been ravenous since Saturday. This is not going to be a good weigh in. At least I know why so I won't beat myself up too bad. Thsi leads into my favorite quote:
> 
> Just keep swimming...Just keep swimming


 
Me three. This is just a weird week. Today I will do better. 

I injured myself WALKING on the treadmill. I did not think it was possible but I thought I could walk 1 hour and ended up ticking off my achillies tendon. Well..that was a new one.

I am better and I am going to have to slow it down and do a lot of stretching. Anyone have a good stretching program?

Not sure about the QOTD. Too early.


----------



## Rose&Mike

tigger813 said:


> Mickey Statistics: Week 2
> Here we celebrate our progress and recognize our superstars.
> 
> Reminders:
> -after 3 weeks of no reporting, you are dropped from the challenged  can re-start at any time, though
> -if anybody knows they will miss weighing in, just PM and let me know and youll be marked excused
> 
> First some stats
> 
> MAINTAINERS:
> (staying within 2 lbs of their maintain weight is successfully maintaining!)
> # of Maintainers Reporting In & Successfully Maintaining: 3
> (congrats Rose & Mike and Redwalker and Flipflopmom!!!!)
> 
> LOSERS:
> Current Participants-------------82
> not reporting in for 1 week------ 10
> not reporting in for 2 weeks------ 6
> not reporting in for 3 weeks------ 0
> Excused------------------------- 0
> weigh ins----------------------- 59 (not counting brand new folks)
> gains---------------------------- 7
> maintains------------------------ 10
> losses-------------------------- 42
> 
> 
> Biggest Loser 11 Spring Challenge Week 2 Team Mickey!
> This weeks group loss is 92.2 lbs.
> Average percentage of weight lost .79 %
> Total group weight loss so far 250.1 pounds!
> 
> AWESOME!
> 
> The WISH Biggest Loser 11 Spring Challenge Week 2 Mickey Superstars!!
> 
> #10- 1.70% - Mrs. Malone
> #9- 1.92% - dis-happy
> #8- 1.95% - aamomma
> #7- 2.06% - Maryjo
> #6- 2.23% - my3princes
> #5- 2.27% - jenjolt
> #4- 2.67% - ScubaD -
> #3- 2.82% GoodMorningNewDrop
> #2- 3.10% -Stinasmom -
> and now
> The WISH Biggest Loser 11 Spring Challenge
> Week 2 Team Mickey Biggest Loser is:
> #1- 3.13% Pigletz


Ok, so I was totally distracted yesterday! Congratulations to all of our Losers and Maintainers--especially Pigletz!!!!

Wow--250 pounds!

That is (if my math is right):
50 less bags of flour that is being hauled around OR
1000 less sticks of butter!!!

Very impressive!


----------



## flipflopmom

tigger813 said:


> An icy good morning to you all! Ashleigh has a 90 minute delay this morning. Izzie won't have school as today is her half day anyways. She asked why she had been home a whole week! It actually is that long for her as of Friday. She will go tomorrow but will probably have Friday off the way it looks now! Got up and did a mile. Afraid I will have a gain this week. I just want things back to normal around here! Izzie and I will hopefully get to the wellness center this morning at some point! Will take Ashleigh to the bus around 8:45. Just waiting for our phone call! I will do my EASA2 workout later this morning.


8:45 is a 90 minute delay?  WOW!  No wonder your girls go to bed early!  You've got 2 days to work it, be focused and try to do your best.  48 hours is a lot of time to repair damage!



Rose&Mike said:


> We are supposed to get 3-6 inches of snow tomorrow. Yuck. I know it's not much for a lot of people, but it's kind of a big deal around here. I think I'm going to go into work today for a couple of hours so I don't have to work a full day tomorrow.


Sounds like a plan, maybe you won't get caught in it if you do that.  Hope you are feeling better this morning!


Morning everyone.  I am assuming we are going to school on regular schedule today, I haven't heard anything to the contrary.  It's a full moon, so the kids will be extra nuts.  They'd better watch out, I've got 2 weeks of teaching to do today!  

DH had a good day yesterday, despite having one person out, feeling really bad, and having a really large workload.  I am so proud of him and his employees.  I really hope they keep this momentum going, and don't slack up.  Kinda like our weight loss journey, got a looonngg way to go, although I am hoping they drop this plan if things continue to go well!

Found out yesterday that there is a possibility that I can graduate with my Master's in Dec. instead of the spring, if I take 3 classes this summer instead of 2.  Spent most of the day chewing on the decision, looking at options and logistics.  I do get a very small pay increase for having my master's, and an extra few months of that would help.  This summer might kill me, and I am scared to DEATH of the exit exam I have to take, but at this point, I am just ready to be done!!!!!!!!!

Sorry my coaching was so lackluster yesterday.  Just too much on my mind, I guess.  

I was sooo bad eating yesterday.  I mean potato chips bad.  What in the world???  Stress and Tom, and I admit depression over going back to work today,  are who I would like to blame, but in the end, it's all on me.  I am accepting responsiblity, and going to weigh, do some just dance, abs and arms RIGHT NOW.  I did have a huge veggie filled salad for dinner, exercised, and tons of water, so I got all my HH points but sheez, potato chips????  The good news is that they are now gone.  so I won't have that temptation anymore.

48 hours until weigh in.  Going to see how much I damage I can undo in that time frame.  Wish me luck!  WE CAN DO THIS!  

My own QOTD:
1.  Do 40 minutes of exercise this am, and then a two-a-day as Brad calls it from football in high school, and some more this evening.
2.  Have a raw veg and fruit only lunch.
3.  Drink water until my eyeballs float.
4.  Take every opportunity to move I can.  

HAve a great WEDNESDAY everyone!  
Taryn


----------



## Rose&Mike

http://www.sparkpeople.com/resource/nutrition_articles.asp?id=1260

I thought this was pretty interesting. It's an article on sparkpeople with pictures of what 300 and 400 calorie meals look like.


----------



## tigger813

Taryn- The middle/high school bus picks the kids up at 6:50 every morning! Ashleigh's bus usually comes at 7:25. Izzie's bus is at 8:25. We have had our problems with going to bed but now they are both pretty good. Izzie is usually asleep in 5 minutes. She rarely has trouble sleeping. Ashleigh has had a lot of problems sleeping in the past. She will usually go to bed and read for almost an hour. She asked if she could go to bed at 9 starting next year and I said we will have to see since she will have to be up around 5:30 every morning. We will just have to see. 

Going to let Ash sleep until 7:30 this morning. Izzie has dancing this afternoon and then she will go to work with me for a half hour. I think she's really missing her friends.

I think I'll play some more Spider Solitaire! I've become addicted to it the last two weeks!


----------



## SettinSail

flipflopmom said:


> There is so much in the world I don't know.  I've heard of these.  ARe they like muffins?



You know, I don't even know what they are...there were a few people who talked about them quite a bit in the Fall Challenge, don't remember who, and I thought maybe someone could use the code.  I imagine they are like just the top part of muffins?  (This is referring to Vita Tops)

Shawn


----------



## my3princes

flipflopmom said:


> I spent the last 15 minutes trying to get this page to load.  I am sooo sleepy, so I am going to catch up on replies in the am.  I am so very, very sorry.  I just can't keep my eyes open!  Your words are important to me, I PROMISE!
> 
> *
> QOTD Wednesday, January 19:  What is one thing you can do today extra to help you reach your goals?  An extra 10 minutes of exercise?  Sub out a veggie or a fruit?  A few minutes of mental coaching?  Go the extra mile today to give yourself a boost.  I DOUBLE DOG DARE YOU!*



I'm going to put the sins of TOM behind me and get back on track.  Stress or no stress it's got to happen


----------



## keenercam

smile4stamps said:


> Wow!  That is a lot of fluids.  I still can't get through a night without waking up at least once but usually twice to use the bathroom.  Last night I stopped drinking at 8pm and didn't go to bed till 1am and woke up twice.
> 
> As far as the eating goes.  You body may be short on a certain nutrient so it's telling you keep eating till you get it.  I've noticed with my tracking that I am eating enough calories but am low on potassium and calcium, being lactose intolerant I'm really having a hard time getting the calcium in.  I'm thinking I may need to add some vitamins but I am awful with pill taking...





Rose&Mike said:


> Cam--are you getting enough fats? Was the cheese at breakfast fat-free? Just a thought. I find I am really hungry unless I get some fat and protein at breakfast. A lot of times I have a serving of walnuts with whatever else I am having. I know nuts are a ton of points on WW. There are good fats and there are not so good fats--I'm sure you know this. Anyhow, just a thought.


These are both really good observations/suggestions.  Hmmmm… I definitely did not have any healthy fats through most of the day yesterday.  I will have to buy some walnuts and portion them out, Rose.  Thank you.  As for missing nutrients, I have to get back in the habit of taking my multi-vitamin, just in case it might help.


jking6 said:


> All our dreams can come true if we have the courage to pursue them. By Walt Disney
> This quote is my motivation for everything right now. By DD wrote her valedictorian speech on this quote. Now that she has left for college I feel the need to remember this quote in everything I do. It makes me feel she is beside me in everything I do and I know she is making her dreams come true.


You sound so proud of your daughter, and rightly so.  What an awesome achievement.  And what a special way to feel connected to DD now that she is at college.  



flipflopmom said:


> *
> QOTD Wednesday, January 19:  What is one thing you can do today extra to help you reach your goals?  An extra 10 minutes of exercise?  Sub out a veggie or a fruit?  A few minutes of mental coaching?  Go the extra mile today to give yourself a boost.  I DOUBLE DOG DARE YOU!*


I have another meeting tonight, and I just cannot bear the thought of going home at 8:40 and making dinner, especially when I have my WW weigh in tomorrow morning at 7:30.  So, the one thing I can do today is to eat dinner before I leave the office.  I have a nice big green salad and I can put hard-boiled eggs and Canadian bacon on it to boost the protein.  Once I get home I’ll have to do my exercise but hopefully I’ll be able to resist eating anything after that (or maybe I’ll look forward to a piece of fruit)



princessbrulee said:


> Hello all! I just found this today and looks like exactly what I need to jumpstart my motivation.  My name is Samantha, I'm 29 years old.  I'm separated and living in central NJ.  I have two amazing girls....Hannah who's 9 and Abby who's 5.  I'm a preschool teacher at a private school which comes with the benefit of getting to send my children to private school through 5th for free!  Four years ago, I weighed in at around 195 pounds.  About two years ago, after much work, I dropped 65 pounds!  Recently, however, I've let go a bit and put on 15 pounds.  Well there's no way I'm going back to where I was so I'm committed to take these back of ASAP.  I know firsthand how a few pounds snowballs into a whole lot of pounds.  So my goal is to lose 15-20 pounds before my next trip to the world.  Plus I'll be 30 in April - gotta enter the 30's at my target weight!  I use calorieking.com to track my calorie intake.  My main goal is to increase my exercise.
> 
> My next trip to WDW is August 21st for 8 days at Caribbean Beach Resort.  We'll be on the Deluxe Dining Plan.  Which means I'll probably be right back here after my trip!   This will be my fourth trip, my girls' second, and my younger sister's first.
> 
> Good luck to all!


Samantha – Welcome!! It is great that you are jumping back on the bandwagon before you re-gain any significant amount.  I lost 70 pounds on WW a few years ago, but at my recent highest, I’d gained almost 30 back from my lowest weight, most of it after a knee injury which I used as an excuse to not exercise and to drown my sadness in food.  It feels really good to be back on plan and to take control.

Dona – I also hope that the weather will improve and you will feel a difference in your knee.  Please be very careful as you add activity. I have found there are lots of things to do that are low-impact.  My physical therapist has suggested the elliptical and the recumbent bike.  Take it easy.  
Taryn – So glad to hear that Brad had a good day, notwithstanding how lousy he felt.  Poor guy.  I hope he is doing better today.  WOW!  3 classes at once?  You never cease to amaze me.  I hope that if you are going to do that, that you will find classes you love and that won’t be overwhelming.   Oh, and I really glad the potato chips are gone.

Tracy – Good luck with planning your open house!

Rose – I hope you are past your queasiness of yesterday.  

CC – What have you decided about joining WW?  If you do, I hope you enjoy it as much as I am.  Have a great day, sweetie!

Hi, to everyone I missed.  Life is really busy right now, but with some planning, I feel like I am controlling the one and only thing I can truly control in my life -- the food I put in my mouth. LOL!  Of course, I can't control the scale, but I am hoping for a loss tomorrow.


----------



## keenercam

A few quick product reviews to share with my friends:

*Balance Ball *- There are LOTS of things you can do with a balance ball and I think they are a great exercise tool.  Years ago, I was having back pain and my doctor suggested that the crunches I was doing on the floor were the culprit, and he suggested doing them on a balance ball instead.  So, I used my balance ball for crunches and find that the added challenge of maintaining my balance while doing the crunches adds a bit of "oomph" to my workout.  I also do push-ups with the ball at my hips, which my personal trainer said is a good workout -- once they aren't challenging enough that way, you can move the ball further down your legs to use your core muscles more to maintain a plank position to do the push-ups.  I also sit on the ball to do side bends with a 12 pound hand-weight.  

*Vita-Tops/Vita Muffins *-- I have been eating these for a few years.  Some of the flavors are delicious (deep chocolate) and some are not really to my taste (pumpkin spice -- not thrilled with spice or cinnamon anyway).  The corn muffin flavor is a great alternative to corn bread.  I also like the dark chocolate/pomegranate.  The vita-tops are like the top of a muffin, though perhaps a bit flatter.  The muffins are smaller versions of commercial muffins.  If you are buying them in the grocery store, they are in the freezer section, and in some, they are found with the organic items.  The deals you can get on line are great.  And this week, they are on sale at Costco - I think it is 12 Deep Chocolate for $6.99 or $7.99, which is a great deal.  I think most of the varieties are optimized, flavor-wise, by warming them in the microwave.  Many people like them with lowfat or fat free cool whip or topped with fat free pudding.

Finally, my favorite product of the day -- *Trader Joes Chili Lime Chicken Burgers *- I had this for the first time last night. It is absolutely delicious and very points-plus friendly if you are doing WW (3 P+).  They are a generous size and high in protein, so they are very satisfying.


----------



## Holly324

KristiMc said:


> QOTD:  The phrase that I like to remember is:
> Eat to Live not Live to Eat



I remember hearing that years ago...I had forgotten about it.  I like that one! 



my3princes said:


> Thsi leads into my favorite quote:
> 
> Just keep swimming...Just keep swimming



That's a good one for exercising!!  



tigger813 said:


> Anyone else planning on getting in a workout during the show tonight? My goal tonight is 3 miles!!!!!
> 
> Post here after the show and let me know how you did!!!!
> 
> TTFN



So, I went to bob evans last night for dinner.  I thought I did good, but came home to realize the bread that I had was 8 points a slice...and I had 2!!!  I ended up doing free step on my Wii Fit for and hour and a half during Biggest Loser last night!  It helped me feel a little better!  



flipflopmom said:


> *
> QOTD Wednesday, January 19:  What is one thing you can do today extra to help you reach your goals?  An extra 10 minutes of exercise?  Sub out a veggie or a fruit?  A few minutes of mental coaching?  Go the extra mile today to give yourself a boost.  I DOUBLE DOG DARE YOU!*



I think today I will focus on learning more about food choices for WW, and make sure I drink as much water as I can handle!  Oh, and exercise, exercise, exercise!

Have a great day everyone!!


----------



## HappyMatt

*QOTD Wednesday, January 19: What is one thing you can do today extra to help you reach your goals? An extra 10 minutes of exercise? Sub out a veggie or a fruit? A few minutes of mental coaching? Go the extra mile today to give yourself a boost. I DOUBLE DOG DARE YOU!*

I will get more water in today (yesterday I was bad drinking the H2O). I also like the idea of some mental coaching. I'll refocus my self today and motivate myself to keep going.


----------



## jking6

QOTD Wednesday, January 19: What is one thing you can do today extra to help you reach your goals? An extra 10 minutes of exercise? Sub out a veggie or a fruit? A few minutes of mental coaching? Go the extra mile today to give yourself a boost. I DOUBLE DOG DARE YOU!

Well I started my morning out at the Doctors getting my first complete Physical since I was in high school. I am 52 and always went to the Gyn for female check ups but never anything else. Found some bad news I need a echo and need to see a dermotologist  have asthma etc. but hopefully they will all lead me to better health. 

Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## mizzoutiger76

flipflopmom said:


> THAT IS AN AWESOME TESTAMENT!  What lifestyle changes you have made.  You go gil!



Thank you  Luckily for me, my brother was also went on this trip with us and he's currently training for the 5K too.  So it was nice to have the other for the motivation to get up at 7am to get it over with, especially after a previous day of 4 miles walking  And I mean 4 miles literally b/c I took my pedometer and everyday we averaged 4 miles.



mommyof2Pirates said:


> Welcome back nicole.  It is alot of food and by day 4 my 4 1/2 year old asked me if I had a baby in my belly.



  That is too funny! I really wasn't expecting the food to be so good! I had read some of the reviews on the disboard that said the food wasn't that great, so imagine my surprise when the food turned out amazing! It would also be real helpful for me if I can transition back to my daily life of NOT have dessert after every meal  



flipflopmom said:


> I was sooo bad eating yesterday.  I mean potato chips bad.  What in the world???  Stress and Tom, and I admit depression over going back to work today,  are who I would like to blame, but in the end, it's all on me.  I am accepting responsiblity.



 You are such a strong person to accept responsibility for your eating habits  Potato chips are one of my greatest weaknesses and TOM usually is what dissolves my strength in avoiding them.  Don't beat yourself up too much, you're doing great 

Today I'll be doing my usual 36 minutes running on the treadmill during lunch which starts in about 10 minutes  I'm lacking some serious motivation today, but I'll push through it.

While I'm a little down in the dumps about exercising today, I am at the same time VERY impressed with myself about my soda intake. Before my vacation, every work day I would allow myself to have half of a can of soda in the morning, drink water my water the rest of the day, and have the other half of the soda with my dinner.  Now on the weekends I do things a little differently, I drink ALL of my water before I have even a sip of soda just to be sure that I stay disciplined. Well, during my vacation, I vowed that I would continue my disciplined water intake and allow myself some soda only AFTER I had gotten all my water in. Work really well most of the vacation, I had 2 days were I fell off and honestly I felt MISERABLE, so I could tell a considerable difference on those 2 days, it was crazy 

Now that I've returned back to work, I find myself not interested in having a soda at all in the morning  and reaching straight for the water.  Isn't that a huge accomplishment   I'm so proud of myself 

Nicole


----------



## kinntj

QOTD Wednesday, January 19: What is one thing you can do today extra to help you reach your goals? An extra 10 minutes of exercise? Sub out a veggie or a fruit? A few minutes of mental coaching? Go the extra mile today to give yourself a boost. I DOUBLE DOG DARE YOU!

Extra exercise.
I went to my Dr. today and she recommended doing more than 30 minutes, so tonight I'm doing an additional 15 minutes at least.  We were talking about the changes I'm making slowly in my diet and she said just one at a time will help long term.  

Our food change in January is:
No more white rice in the house!  YAY!  We're strictly a brown rice family!

I still have a cough, but the Dr. said my lungs are clear, so it's a matter of time before I stop.

I hope everyone is doing well.  Last week was not so good for me, so I'm trying hard to make this week work in my favor.


----------



## gudrench3

kinntj said:


> Our food change in January is:
> No more white rice in the house!  YAY!  We're strictly a brown rice family!



This is a great idea to make small changes a little at a time. It will seem so easy to do it this way. Great idea...thanks! We, too, are cutting out the white rice in our house. I'm learning to like the whole wheat pasta, rice, and bread!


----------



## flipflopmom

tigger813 said:


> Taryn- The middle/high school bus picks the kids up at 6:50 every morning! Ashleigh's bus usually comes at 7:25. Izzie's bus is at 8:25.


WOW!  Our school day starts at 8:40.  I only live 2 blocks from school, so I am spoiled, but I know we have kids on the bus before 7.  On the days I have to take Sophie first, I have to leave at 7, but the other days, I don't leave until right at 8.



SettinSail said:


> You know, I don't even know what they are...there were a few people who talked about them quite a bit in the Fall Challenge, don't remember who, and I thought maybe someone could use the code.  I imagine they are like just the top part of muffins?  (This is referring to Vita Tops)


  Too funny!!!



my3princes said:


> I'm going to put the sins of TOM behind me and get back on track.  Stress or no stress it's got to happen


  Good for you!!!!



keenercam said:


> I definitely did not have any healthy fats through most of the day yesterday.   So, the one thing I can do today is to eat dinner before I leave the office.  I have a nice big green salad and I can put hard-boiled eggs and Canadian bacon on it to boost the protein.  3 classes at once?   I hope that if you are going to do that, that you will find classes you love and that wont be overwhelming.   Oh, and I really glad the potato chips are gone.  Life is really busy right now, but with some planning, *I feel like I am controlling the one and only thing I can truly control in my life -- the food I put in my mouth.* LOL!  Of course, I can't control the scale, but I am hoping for a loss tomorrow.


Well, I have to take 2 this summer, regardless.  I figure I'm off work.  Surely I can get it done, with the help of grandparent babysitters!   I am really glad they are gone, too!  Hope you added some good fat today, and get that dinner in before you leave!  LOVE the bolded part!!!  And thanks for the reviews!



Holly324 said:


> So, I went to bob evans last night for dinner.  I thought I did good, but came home to realize the bread that I had was 8 points a slice...and I had 2!!!  I ended up doing free step on my Wii Fit for and hour and a half during Biggest Loser last night!


A little planning is a great thing!!!  That will help a lot.  Glad you got in some exercise after that.  When I am being good, , I always check nutrition labels before I eat!



HappyMatt said:


> I will get more water in today (yesterday I was bad drinking the H2O). I also like the idea of some mental coaching. I'll refocus my self today and motivate myself to keep going.


Good job!  Sometimes, a little mental coaching makes a huge difference!!!



jking6 said:


> Well I started my morning out at the Doctors getting my first complete Physical since I was in high school. Found some bad news I need a echo and need to see a dermotologist  have asthma etc. but hopefully they will all lead me to better health.


A.  Good thing you found this out.  B.  You had already started taking the steps to get healthier, so you're ahead of the game!!!  



mizzoutiger76 said:


> Thank you  Luckily for me, my brother was also went on this trip with us and he's currently training for the 5K too.  So it was nice to have the other for the motivation to get up at 7am to get it over with, especially after a previous day of 4 miles walking  I'm lacking some serious motivation today, but I'll push through it. While I'm a little down in the dumps about exercising today, I am at the same time VERY impressed with myself about my soda intake.



GREAT JOB NICOLE!!!!  I am so proud of you.  Although I will admit, when we are at WDW, my whole family is out the door by 7:15 in the am, so my runs were WAY early, and therefore, only happened once!  The food is really good in some places.  Are you still on a Disney high?  What was your favorite memory?  Great job on the soda!!!!  And way to push through and exercise anyway!



kinntj said:


> I went to my Dr. today and she recommended doing more than 30 minutes, so tonight I'm doing an additional 15 minutes at least.  We were talking about the changes I'm making slowly in my diet and she said just one at a time will help long term.


Great job.  Sometimes, especially if a food is an addiction to me, I have to break that one before I can move on!  45 minutes a day is a GREAT goal!



gudrench3 said:


> This is a great idea to make small changes a little at a time. It will seem so easy to do it this way. Great idea...thanks! We, too, are cutting out the white rice in our house. I'm learning to like the whole wheat pasta, rice, and bread!


That's a plan!  And hopefully, one you can stick with.  Eliminate the junk, one step at a time.

I have a dear friend that is a nursing teacher, specializes in wellness.  She posted this on Facebook today. " I heard on Good Morning America this AM that *a new study shows that eating 8 servings of fruits/veggies per day can lower your risk for heart disease by 22%*!!!!!! Any additional servings lowers by 2%! WOW! Weight Watchers knew somethign when they developed their new Points Plus and made all fruits and veggies FREE points!!! I think i will go have a V8!"

Pretty impressive stuff.  Think I'll go have a banana!

Have a great evening.  I needed to get on and have a little DO NOT EAT motivation.  I am waiting for DH to get home, and I am starving.  I did VERY well today, and don't want to blow it now! 

First day back - 4 kids cried, missed my pj's and bedroom shoes like crazy, full moon, but I survived and the heathens didn't get on my nerves half as much as a day like today normally would have.  I think the break from them was good for me!


----------



## Disneywedding2010

Hey everyone! I've been busy with school so haven't been on that much. Life has been chaotic but that's for another post

*1/16/11 Sunday QOTD *
Think ahead to when you reach your goal, which you will, I can feel it! What are the things you want to be able to do as a result? This will be your motivation for the days ahead! Maintainers, dig deep. Think about mental, physical (yes, Rose, I'm thinking about your push ups ), emotional outcomes you are still working on despite being at goal.

Every year MADD does a Walk Like MADD to help raise money for families who have been affected by drunk drivers. I want to be able to walk in the event. I believe its either a 3 or 5k I can't remember. 

I also want to be able to look good in a bathing suit. 



*1/17/11 Monday QOTD *
Today is Dr. Martin Luther King, Jr. Day in the US. His "I have a dream" speech has been replayed many times. What is YOUR dream for you and/or family?

My dream is to lose 90 pounds and be able to have another child. This weight is what is preventing this from happening. I miss my daughter every day. 

*1/18/11 Tuesday QOTD *
We've talked about who is standing in our way, we've talked about what we want, now it's time to get motivated to stay on target. Share your favorite quote, song, "mantra", whatever you can repeat to yourself to stay motivated. I'm hoping if we all share, then we'll each have a collection to draw from!

"I can do this. I am worth it." 

*1/19/11 Wednesday QOTD *
What is one thing you can do today extra to help you reach your goals? An extra 10 minutes of exercise? Sub out a veggie or a fruit? A few minutes of mental coaching? Go the extra mile today to give yourself a boost. I DOUBLE DOG DARE YOU! 

I am getting on my treadmill later and walking 1.5 miles even though today is my actual "relax" from exercising day. I also am eating a salad and baby carrots with dinner tonight.


----------



## keenercam

I am leaving work soon to go to my meeting.  I ate a green salad w/canadian bacon on it to help stave off hunger.  I'll try to eat only something light, if anything when I get home.  But telling you guys my plan helped me to follow-through on it.


----------



## tigger813

So so day here! I've just been feeling worn out today! I dozed a few minutes on the couch but didn't get any extra exercise. We just had some steak stir fry. I had onions and mushrooms on mine with a roasted garlic and peppercorn sauce and egg noodles. For lunch I ate some chips and spicy dip. I had my Herbalife stuff at about 11:30 so I just wasn't hungry. I went soda free yesterday and split a CHerry zero with Ash this afternoon. She made a cherry coke zero float with the rest. My co-worker commented on how tired I looked this morning. My eyelids are both really swollen. I have just felt worn out today. I will probably try and sleep in tomorrow until 6. I'll catch up on my workouts on the weekend.

Not sure what we'll have for supper tomorrow probably hot dogs. We're going to have chicken and vegetable stir fry on Friday night. I'm going to buy some eggplant and zucchini and some more onions and egg noodles. It's good and healthy! DH mentioned having stir fry and when I was at the store I forgot what veggies to get. I hope I don't forget tomorrow or Friday!

Watching Cash Cab with the family! Love this show! It's so much fun!!!! 2 guys just won $2700! I want get in to a Cash Cab with Disney questions being asked!

Hoping to go to bed early tonight, like 9 though there are things I want to watch. Guess the TIVO will be busy tonight. Going to try and drink a bunch of water before then! And I think I may have a warmed up brownie with ice cream and chocolate syrup!

TTFN


----------



## tigger813

keenercam said:


> I am leaving work soon to go to my meeting.  I ate a green salad w/canadian bacon on it to help stave off hunger.  I'll try to eat only something light, if anything when I get home.  But telling you guys my plan helped me to follow-through on it.



That helped me last time so I think I'm going to go back to it! This crazy schedule since the holiday and with sickness and the weather lately has gotten me off track. I think I may be fighting off something with the way I've felt today and my ear was pounding last night like somebody was breaking up ice outside!

Giving 3 massages tomorrow will hopefully help me tomorrow though I will probably have a couple pound gain this week! I'm giving 2-3 massages next week already!

TTFN


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

flipflopmom said:


> Sorry your stomach hurt.  I work my abs pretty good when I run, I think I twist a little or something.  Maybe just the food at lunch?  Anyway, hope it's better today!



actually now that you say that, my abdomen was sore this morning and I wondered why.  I must twist differently when I run on the TM vs outside because my ab muscles must of been used differently.  Maybe from twisting it just jostled my stomach and intestines around to much.  Idk but I was better by morning so Im not too worried.



flipflopmom said:


> DH had a good day yesterday, despite having one person out, feeling really bad, and having a really large workload.  I am so proud of him and his employees.  I really hope they keep this momentum going, and don't slack up.  Kinda like our weight loss journey, got a looonngg way to go, although I am hoping they drop this plan if things continue to go well!
> 
> Found out yesterday that there is a possibility that I can graduate with my Master's in Dec. instead of the spring, if I take 3 classes this summer instead of 2.  Spent most of the day chewing on the decision, looking at options and logistics.  I do get a very small pay increase for having my master's, and an extra few months of that would help.  This summer might kill me, and I am scared to DEATH of the exit exam I have to take, but at this point, I am just ready to be done!!!!!!!!!



Glad things are going better for DH at work.  Wow three classes through the summer, that is being adventurous but just think how good you will feel when its all done.  



mizzoutiger76 said:


> Now that I've returned back to work, I find myself not interested in having a soda at all in the morning  and reaching straight for the water.  Isn't that a huge accomplishment   I'm so proud of myself
> 
> Nicole



That is so great Nicole.  I am proud of you too.



flipflopmom said:


> First day back - 4 kids cried, missed my pj's and bedroom shoes like crazy, full moon, but I survived and the heathens didn't get on my nerves half as much as a day like today normally would have.  I think the break from them was good for me!



Glad your day went well.  Ryan cried this morning and threw a fit when I dropped him off at before school care.  I felt horrible leaving him screaming.  Im sure he was fine minutes later.  I couldnt help but think I felt the same way but it would have been totally inappropriate for me to start screaming and crying too.



keenercam said:


> I am leaving work soon to go to my meeting.  I ate a green salad w/canadian bacon on it to help stave off hunger.  I'll try to eat only something light, if anything when I get home.  But telling you guys my plan helped me to follow-through on it.



Good job cam.  I agree planning means everything. Good luck at the weigh in i hope it went well.

I had to cover at another office today.  I thought I would be able to get alot of work done but no such luck.  I feel like I need an extra day or two with nothing else going on to get my stuff done.  Unfortunately that can only happen if I would go in extra on the weekends and I just cant give up my family time.  It is so hard balancing a demanding career and a family.  

I think I am going to try the just dance for kids wii game tonight and then watch american idol.  I have to go kick dh off of the wii I can hear him upstairs playing his deer hunter game I bought him for xmas.  

I hope you all are having great OP days.  Keep up the good work.  Only one more full day before weigh in time.  Make it count.


----------



## tggrrstarr

Hello!  I am busy getting ready for my trip so I haven't had much time to check in.  My work schedule has been crazy too, but tomorrow is my last day!  Friday first thing is my spa pedicure appt and then Saturday we leave! 

I tried upping my calories a bit this week and so far so good. I was very close to too few calories so I didn't want to shock my system when I get to Disney and pig out. So far I am down just over a pound, but with my workout today I might get 1 more down for this weeks weigh in.  

I hit 55 pounds today which puts me within 5 pounds of my 6 month goal. I'll take it!!  Now for some old QOTD. 

1/12 next vacation
Hmmmm... Let's see...oh yeah, in 3 days, WDW!

1/13 weirdest date
I love this one, although it technically wasn't a date. Back when I was dating my ex boyfriend, I ran into this guy I had gone to prom with. We had dated for a little while but it wasn't serious, at all.  We decided to go out to catch up, and he new I had a boyfriend. Well, dinner was the most embarrassing experience Ive ever had, he was loud, rude and obnoxious and treated the waitress horribly. I couldn't wait to get away. Only problem, since he lived right down the street from me, I had driven. He insisted I come in, and I couldn't get out of it. The moment we walked into his house, he dropped his pants. I was like what the hell?!  He wasn't hitting on me though, he just thought he'd get comfortable, I guess. Who knows, I didn't give him a chance to do anything else, I got the he'll out of there.  

1/14 what I've learned about me so far. 
I have so much more willpower than I ever thought I had.

1/15 who is in my way?
Just me. And Winter. 

Back for some more soon.


----------



## cclovesdis

Hi Everyone,

Taryn, since you asked , here is my day.

I couldn't find the orange juice. 
Breakfast sustained me for about 45 minutes. I chewed some gum.
I had a donut at breaktime. 
In addition to the lunch I packed, I binged on six mini donuts and 2 Hostess-style cupcakes. 
I binged on a Chinese-food container (literally) of French fries and 2 egg rolls after my massage. 
"Dinner" was chocolate cake. 

Why can't I stop bingeing?  I've tried all sorts of things. Gum sometimes helps. Water isn't doing anything for me. I could up my water intake, but I do already go to the bathroom more than I want to while at work. I guess I'll pack a few bottles of water and get drinking tomorrow. I'll also get a new piece of gum more frequently. Here is my general/eating plan for tomorrow:

Breakfast-1/2 cup of oatmeal cooked with 1 tsp canalo oil, 1 cup thawed frozen blueberries, and 1/2 cup of fat free, lactose-free milk plus 1 cup of OJ

Snack: fat free yogurt

Lunch: 1 cup of tomato soup (WW recipe), roast beef in a 1 pt pita (Thanks Tracey!), and 5 Spanish olives

Go to a WW meeting located on my way home from work.  Weigh-in 

Dinner: Hamburgers (I think)-I'll put it the pitas I use for lunch-and some type of 0 pt veggie

Weather permitting, go to the gym. Talk to someone about personal training.

Dis/WISH time!

In bed and asleep by 9 PM

If I stick to this plan, I should be golden.  Here's hoping. 

Have a great day tomorrow everyone!


----------



## flipflopmom

keenercam said:


> I'll try to eat only something light, if anything when I get home.  But telling you guys my plan helped me to follow-through on it.


Accountability is a good thing!  Good for you!



tigger813 said:


> So so day here! I've just been feeling worn out today! I dozed a few minutes on the couch but didn't get any extra exercise. Hoping to go to bed early tonight, like 9 though there are things I want to watch. Guess the TIVO will be busy tonight. Going to try and drink a bunch of water before then! And I think I may have a warmed up brownie with ice cream and chocolate syrup!


Girl...  get away from that brownie and ice cream!!!!!  Go to bed instead! 



tigger813 said:


> I think I may be fighting off something with the way I've felt today and my ear was pounding last night like somebody was breaking up ice outside!


Hope you feel better!



mommyof2Pirates said:


> actually now that you say that, my abdomen was sore this morning and I wondered why.  I must twist differently when I run on the TM vs outside because my ab muscles must of been used differently.  Glad things are going better for DH at work.  Wow three classes through the summer, that is being adventurous but just think how good you will feel when its all done.  I couldnt help but think I felt the same way but it would have been totally inappropriate for me to start screaming and crying too.
> Unfortunately that can only happen if I would go in extra on the weekends and I just cant give up my family time.  It is so hard balancing a demanding career and a family.


Thanks, I am really proud of him!  He's doing what he thought was impossible!  I told one of the kids that she had to stop crying because I wanted to cry and go back home, too, and if I cried my makeup would run all down my face and I would scare them all.  Can you just shut the door and tell people you have stuff to do???  I think you probably did you different muscles!



tggrrstarr said:


> Hello!  I am busy getting ready for my trip so I haven't had much time to check in.  My work schedule has been crazy too, but tomorrow is my last day!  Friday first thing is my spa pedicure appt and then Saturday we leave! I hit 55 pounds today which puts me within 5 pounds of my 6 month goal. I'll take it!!   The moment we walked into his house, he dropped his pants.  He wasn't hitting on me though, he just thought he'd get comfortable, I guess. Who knows, I didn't give him a chance to do anything else,


  That is absolutely crazy funny!!!!!!!!!  Great job of being close to your 6 month goal.  55 pounds???  WAY TOO GOOOO!!!!!!!!



cclovesdis said:


> Hi Everyone,
> Why can't I stop bingeing?  I've tried all sorts of things. Gum sometimes helps. Water isn't doing anything for me. I could up my water intake, but I do already go to the bathroom more than I want to while at work. I guess I'll pack a few bottles of water and get drinking tomorrow.


Ok hon.  Where are you getting all that junk??  STay away from wherever it is.  Do not go in the break room.  Whatever you do.  Do not go to a restaurant.  Get the heck away from those places.  You know I love you.  You need to pack a POT LOAD of snacks to eat when you have a munchy that ARE GOOD FOR YOU!  Read the nutrition label on that stuff.  Don't go near it.  Shoulder up, and get STRONG.  YOU CAN DO IT!  YOU WANT TO DO IT.  NOW, JUST DO IT!!!!!


Well, I have to tell you of my amazing feat tonight.  I want some chocolate lava cake. I have the stuff, and it only takes 10 minutes to cook in the microwave in my Pampered Chef deep covered baker.  I wanted it sooo bad.  DH asked me to make it.  And sheer..... LAZINESS.... kept me from making it.  I just didn't want to get off the couch and get away from Idol.  I wish I could attribute it to willpower.  NOPE.  LAZY! 

Although, Dh and the girls are having some vanilla ice cream, and I did have the willpower to say no.    Settled for a glass of skim milk.  

Have a great night everyone.  See you  in the am!


----------



## tigger813

Taryn- Couldn't resist! But I think I'm ok for calories for today! I should head to bed! DH and I are watching American Idol!


----------



## Stinasmom

I hadn't answered todays QOTD because I wasn't sure what else I could do...

What is one thing you can do today extra to help you reach your goals? An extra 10 minutes of exercise? Sub out a veggie or a fruit? A few minutes of mental coaching? Go the extra mile today to give yourself a boost. I DOUBLE DOG DARE YOU! 

Well, it turns out one of our other Jazzercise instructors has had to be out of town for a family health crisis, so I taught her Body Sculpting class yesterday and will also cover it tomorrow on top of the 4 Jazzercise classes I regularly teach each week.... 6 classes in 4 days plus prep time! Getting lots of exercise this week!  

I can't wait for WIN measurements this Friday... that's 3 weeks, right? 

Marcy


----------



## flipflopmom

Disneywedding2010 said:


> Every year MADD does a Walk Like MADD to help raise money for families who have been affected by drunk drivers. I want to be able to walk in the event. My dream is to lose 90 pounds and be able to have another child. This weight is what is preventing this from happening. I miss my daughter every day. "I can do this. I am worth it." I am getting on my treadmill later and walking 1.5 miles even though today is my actual "relax" from exercising day. I also am eating a salad and baby carrots with dinner tonight.


You have some very worthy goals and outcomes that will come with your weight loss.  I'm sure that the end of Jan. is a very tough time for you.  Try to keep those dreams in mind as best you can.  YOU CAN DO IT, AND YOU ARE WORTH IT!  Good job getting on the treadmill on an off day!



tigger813 said:


> Taryn- Couldn't resist! But I think I'm ok for calories for today! I should head to bed! DH and I are watching American Idol!


  Even after I yelled in my best Jillian voice I could muster?    Just picking with you.  Wasn't Steven Tyler hilarious?



Stinasmom said:


> Well, it turns out one of our other Jazzercise instructors has had to be out of town for a family health crisis, so I taught her Body Sculpting class yesterday and will also cover it tomorrow on top of the 4 Jazzercise classes I regularly teach each week.... 6 classes in 4 days plus prep time! Getting lots of exercise this week!  I can't wait for WIN measurements this Friday... that's 3 weeks, right?


That's a lot of exercise!  Aren't you glad I had mentally prepped you for an extra boost??  Actually, I went back and read about WIN because I wasn't sure, and it looks like we are doing it every 4 weeks, and the next measure up will be on Jan. 28, next Friday. 

Rose- You okay hon?  I'm used to your evening check ins, just wanted to make sure you were okay.  Don't know if I told you or not, but I'll be glad to coach again later in the challenge!

Morning everyone.  I have to say, I woke up feeling good about myself and my choices for the first time in a week or more, and it feels wonderful!  Got into a facebook conversation about pajama jeans last night,  and made the comment that I would scare people, but my skinny mini friends would look great.  I was asked if I had looked in the mirror lately, I fit into that category.  That little compliment went a long way, I feel like the few pounds I have gained have really made a difference. It's crazy.  When I lost the first 20 didn't think anyone could tell, but gain 5 and feel HUGEMONGOUS!

You guys are being AWFULLY QUIET.  I hope you are just busy, reading but not posting, and still fighting the fight.  I've tried to give some mental food for thought this week, because I have learned along the way that yes, diet and exercise are the "tools" to losing weight, but soooo much of this is a mental game and shift.  I promise, once that mental shift has been made EACH DAY, the rest falls into place.  You know the times when you are "feeling it?" be it exercise or food choices?  The key is to get going even if you are not feeling it!  

QOTD, and a personal qotd in the next post!


----------



## flipflopmom

*QOTD Thursday, January 20th:  What is your "go to" food?  The one that you can reach for when you are hungry between meals, need a little something, or even too busy for a meal, that is HEALTHY!  *

The purpose of this question has several goals.  We've talked all week about our dreams, what stands in our way, and it seems that many of us have issues with breaking food addictions, stress eating, busy lives, etc.  I want us to be equipped with ideas to try.  I have found that FOR ME, the key is to have food available that I can live with, satisfies me, and is minimally easy in prep, etc.  I found one of mine through a list here, so I hope that if we share, we can get ideas from each other!

Mine:  baby carrots, Kashi trail mix bars, 100 calorie pack of craisins (yes, a little sugar, but it does the trick for me on many levels), oranges, apples, bananas, grapes, and in the summer cantaloupe & watermelon, light string cheese (protein!), and baby spinach with lite vinagrette.  All of these things keep me on track.  AND my piece of dark chocolate.  The key is to get the small pieces, either the little dove wrapped ones or hershey's dark kisses, and only have 1.


well, Sophie just got up, I put her back in bed, hope she stays.  Gotta run and get stuff done and get ready in case she pops up again.  Have a great day, last day before weigh in, do your best!
Taryn


----------



## jenjolt

*What is one thing you can do today extra to help you reach your goals? An extra 10 minutes of exercise? Sub out a veggie or a fruit? A few minutes of mental coaching? Go the extra mile today to give yourself a boost. I DOUBLE DOG DARE YOU! *

I drank extra water today!! I didn't stay on OP too well yesterday but the damage wasn't bad and I did a 45 minute video in the morning so I figured that would help LOL!!!!! Today is going to be a better day for sure!!
*
QOTD Thursday, January 20th: What is your "go to" food? The one that you can reach for when you are hungry between meals, need a little something, or even too busy for a meal, that is HEALTHY! *

Grapes and Orange Vanilla Almonds! I always keep those on hand for when the munchies strike I can grab a few and usually the craving will go away and I will know that I didn't blow the diet and chose wisely!!!


----------



## keenercam

tigger813 said:


> That helped me last time so I think I'm going to go back to it! This crazy schedule since the holiday and with sickness and the weather lately has gotten me off track. I think I may be fighting off something with the way I've felt today and my ear was pounding last night like somebody was breaking up ice outside!
> 
> Giving 3 massages tomorrow will hopefully help me tomorrow though I will probably have a couple pound gain this week! I'm giving 2-3 massages next week already!
> 
> TTFN



Tracey – I hope you are feeling better today.



tggrrstarr said:


> Hello!  I am busy getting ready for my trip so I haven't had much time to check in.  My work schedule has been crazy too, but tomorrow is my last day!  Friday first thing is my spa pedicure appt and then Saturday we leave!
> I hit 55 pounds today which puts me within 5 pounds of my 6 month goal. I'll take it!!  Now for some old QOTD.


Kelli  Congrats  on your awesome milestone today!!  In case I don’t remember to say it later, have a great trip!  Oh, and your date story had me LOL!

Okay, CC.  What is going on, sweetie? I must admit I have had days like yours but I thought it was just me and I have never quite figured out what causes me to do that.  But I can tell you, like Taryn said, if I am nowhere near that kind of junk when I am feeling my weakest, I can get past those binge moments and give myself time to gather strength for the next battle.  I really, really hope you are avoiding the break room today.

By the way, I have read time and time again that diet gum can actually trigger binges.  I found that if I used spearmint gum or wintergreen instead of something sweet, it helped tremendously.  First of all, I put that in my mouth instead of something else.  It didn’t make me want more sweets, AND most stuff does not taste good when you have mint flavor in your mouth.  Good luck today, sweetie.  We KNOW you have the strength to get out of this phase NOW.  Hugs!

Taryn – I love that you avoided making the lava cake, no matter the reason.  And kudos on avoiding the vanilla ice cream.  

Sorry to all I missed.  I have another crazy busy day today, ,but I am going into it smiling.  We told Andrew and J. about the “surprise” trip to Disney for J’s birthday.  He said he has seen commercials for WDW on tv and wanted to go there.  He had a HUGE smile on his face as he marked it in his daytimer.  Now I am looking forward to engaging the guys in the planning.  

Oh, and I had a very nice loss this morning at my WW weigh in.  Woohoo!!! Another 2.6 gone forever.



flipflopmom said:


> *QOTD Thursday, January 20th:  What is your "go to" food?  The one that you can reach for when you are hungry between meals, need a little something, or even too busy for a meal, that is HEALTHY!  *



This used to be light popcorn, but it is pretty “pricey” on the new WW plan.  Now I try to have hard boiled egg whites in the fridge at all times.  My other go-to foods are baby carrots, apples (cut-up to eat slowly a slice at a time), and bananas.

Okay, gotta go.  Have a great on-plan day everyone!


----------



## tggrrstarr

flipflopmom said:


> *QOTD Thursday, January 20th:  What is your "go to" food?  The one that you can reach for when you are hungry between meals, need a little something, or even too busy for a meal, that is HEALTHY!  *
> Taryn



Lots of favorites here. First, special k protien bars at 170 calories. I keep a few of these in my purse and can use them as a quick meal.  Much better than a stop through the drive through. I also like the 90 cal ones, but not as much. Peanuts, a small handful quenches my need for salt. Peanut butter, a spoonful will stop my need for snacking. I allow for two spoonfuls a day, which is about half a serving. Water. If I am still hungry after a meal, I will down 16-32 oz in like five min.  It really does the trick. And last, dannon light yogurt. I add a very small handful of cereal or granola, and a table spoon of ground flax seed. 
The extra crunch makes me feel like I am getting more, and a T of flax seed a day is great for your diet. 



keenercam said:


> Tracey 
> Kelli  Congrats  on your awesome milestone today!!  In case I dont remember to say it later, have a great trip!  Oh, and your date story had me LOL!
> 
> 
> By the way, I have read time and time again that diet gum can actually trigger binges.  I found that if I used spearmint gum or wintergreen instead of something sweet, it helped tremendously.  First of all, I put that in my mouth instead of something else.  It didnt make me want more sweets, AND most stuff does not taste good when you have mint flavor in your mouth.  Good luck today, sweetie.  We KNOW you have the strength to get out of this phase NOW.  Hugs!



Thanks!  
You are right about the gum. I tried the mint chocolate chip gum and while it was yummy, it only made me want a bowl of ice cream. 

Well I didnt drop the pound I was hoping for, maybe tomorrow. One last ten hour day of work and then freedom!  

I have picked back up a bad & expensive habit this week. Skinny caramel machiatos. Today is my last one, I can't afford to go down this road again. I have been within calories though, they were my way of getting in the extra 140 I needed.  I know there are better ways to do it, I just convinced myself it was milk, so it was ok. Ha!  It was way too easy since I am actually at starbucks now. Since it is right next to my work, it's easy just to drop me off early to wait here on the days we have conflicting schedules. We really need a 2nd car!  My parents lent us their extra one, but three days later the power steering went out. I think the universe is trying to keep us a one car family. Every time we get a 2nd one something crappy happens, lol.


----------



## lisah0711

flipflopmom said:


> You guys are being AWFULLY QUIET.  I hope you are just busy, reading but not posting, and still fighting the fight.  I've tried to give some mental food for thought this week, because I have learned along the way that yes, diet and exercise are the "tools" to losing weight, but soooo much of this is a mental game and shift.  I promise, once that mental shift has been made EACH DAY, the rest falls into place.  You know the times when you are "feeling it?" be it exercise or food choices?  The key is to get going even if you are not feeling it!



 Hi Taryn!  Thanks for being coach this week!  I've enjoyed your questions from afar.   

Are you back at work yet?  And how are the heathens after the break?  

Woo hoo, *Cam,* on another great loss!    How much have you lost since you started the new points?  

*tggrrstarr*, I swear there is something in the Starbucks coffee that just makes you want to go back for more -- it's the atmosphere or the water or something that just can't be duplicated anywhere else -- that is a toughie!  

I miss all you guys and just came over to say "hi!" and wish you luck with weigh-in tomorrow!


----------



## HappyMatt

*QOTD Thursday, January 20th: What is your "go to" food? The one that you can reach for when you are hungry between meals, need a little something, or even too busy for a meal, that is HEALTHY!*

I always go for a handful of raw almonds.  We also like Mini Babybel Light cheese wheels.  They are only 50 calories and they are good for a snack.  If I need something more, nothing beats an orange or an apple (I highly recommend the Honey Crisp apples).


----------



## kinntj

flipflopmom said:


> *QOTD Thursday, January 20th:  What is your "go to" food?  The one that you can reach for when you are hungry between meals, need a little something, or even too busy for a meal, that is HEALTHY!  *
> Taryn



I also have craisins on hand and have yogurt and berries ready to throw into the blender for a smoothie.  I love snacking on celery and sliced cucumbers.  I'm still working on this.



keenercam said:


> Oh, and I had a very nice loss this morning at my WW weigh in.  Woohoo!!! Another 2.6 gone forever.



Fantastic #'s!!!  Keep it up.


Today, I'm looking to book a room at the indoor waterpark nearby for spring break.  The kids loved it last year, so they are asking to go there again.  

Today I started to journal my food again.  I got lazy the past few days.  I did get in my extra 15 minutes of exercise last night while watching American Idol.  

Have a great day!


----------



## pjstevens

woohoo, I'm actually getting a chance to post...

QOTD Thursday, January 20th: What is your "go to" food? The one that you can reach for when you are hungry between meals, need a little something, or even too busy for a meal, that is HEALTHY!

I LOVE bananas and feel 'full' after them.  If I'm home and have a longer time between meals I'll add a teaspoon of peanut butter.


----------



## KristiMc

Good morning,

Off to work book fair at my sons school this afternoon.  Got my exercise in this morning.  I have been bad with missing the exercise this week - need to do better.

QOTD: Banana's, grapes, baby carrots

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## my3princes

flipflopmom said:


> *QOTD Thursday, January 20th:  What is your "go to" food?  The one that you can reach for when you are hungry between meals, need a little something, or even too busy for a meal, that is HEALTHY!  *
> 
> The purpose of this question has several goals.  We've talked all week about our dreams, what stands in our way, and it seems that many of us have issues with breaking food addictions, stress eating, busy lives, etc.  I want us to be equipped with ideas to try.  I have found that FOR ME, the key is to have food available that I can live with, satisfies me, and is minimally easy in prep, etc.  I found one of mine through a list here, so I hope that if we share, we can get ideas from each other!
> 
> Mine:  baby carrots, Kashi trail mix bars, 100 calorie pack of craisins (yes, a little sugar, but it does the trick for me on many levels), oranges, apples, bananas, grapes, and in the summer cantaloupe & watermelon, light string cheese (protein!), and baby spinach with lite vinagrette.  All of these things keep me on track.  AND my piece of dark chocolate.  The key is to get the small pieces, either the little dove wrapped ones or hershey's dark kisses, and only have 1.
> 
> 
> well, Sophie just got up, I put her back in bed, hope she stays.  Gotta run and get stuff done and get ready in case she pops up again.  Have a great day, last day before weigh in, do your best!
> Taryn



I have fresh fruit and yogurt.  I keep chocolate covered pretels (100 cal) in the pantry, WW choc dips raspberry ice cream pops, jello, and Ghiradelli choc squares are in the freezer, out of sight, but there in a chocolate emergency.


----------



## Disneywedding2010

QOTD Thursday, January 20th: What is your "go to" food? The one that you can reach for when you are hungry between meals, need a little something, or even too busy for a meal, that is HEALTHY! 

baby carrots, bananas, or a bowl of Kix with milk


----------



## Princess Nancy

Hi Everyone!

I have not posted in a while. I need some help and support right now!

I did not do great the last week, but had a lot to deal with. DD has something wrong with her Optic Nerve. I am sad and scared. But we are dealing with it and things do look optimistic!

So, I need to get serious. I bought the Atkins book yesterday and am off to a decent start. Is anyone on here doing Atkins? Please send me your best tips and info!!

Thank you again for this great support network! 

Nancy


----------



## tmfranlk

Snow day = I can actually post! YAY!!! My days have been so crazy lately that I'm not getting online much or don't much get past my email and the barest of family catch up on Facebook. I'm plugging along here, though, and doing fairly well. I'm really trying to work on the water aspect since I know that's important for both me and Miss Deva. I'm also trying to work in more exercise, but sometimes I just don't have the motivation and energy after the kiddos all leave. I really need to work on that. Once things warm up a little, Terra and I are planning to head out for more walks, etc as she's been trying to get more exercise too (very good for my computer and book-loving girl). 

Food wise, I'm actually eating! And eating pretty well. The snacking (esp not-so-healthy snacking) is being curbed and I don't think I've "skipped" more than a couple of meals since we started. There's still a few times when those meals come way late, but I am getting them in and - even better - _cooking_! I love to cook, but that's another one of those things that I don't always feel like getting up and doing after the kiddos leave, but mostly I think it's because it needs to be done _right_ after they leave and instead I want to just sit an relax.

I've been trying to read along or at least scan every couple of days and it sounds like a lot of us are keeping up pretty well and working through the rough days. Continued  to everyone as they keep up the good work! I'll try to post more later, but it's lunch time and I need to go eat.


----------



## Disneywedding2010

I made a work out schedule for myself. (The training days could change depending on my trainer's schedule)

Saturday - Cardio

Sunday  - OFF

Monday - Cardio

Tuesday - Tainer

Wednesday - OFF

Thursday - Trainer

Friday - Cardio


----------



## flipflopmom

tggrrstarr said:


> Lots of favorites here. First, special k protien bars at 170 calories. Peanuts, a small handful quenches my need for salt. Peanut butter, a spoonful will stop my need for snacking. I allow for two spoonfuls a day, which is about half a serving. And last, dannon light yogurt. I add a very small handful of cereal or granola, and a table spoon of ground flax seed. I have picked back up a bad & expensive habit this week. Skinny caramel machiatos. I think the universe is trying to keep us a one car family. Every time we get a 2nd one something crappy happens, lol.


Does the Dannon light yogurt have a funky taste?  Some of the light yogurts leave me with an artificial sweetner aftertaste that I do not enjoy!  If I was near a Starbucks, I would have that same temptation!  Hope your car issues get worked out quickly!  That would really stink!



lisah0711 said:


> Hi Taryn!  Thanks for being coach this week!  I've enjoyed your questions from afar.  Are you back at work yet?  And how are the heathens after the break?


Heathens are even more heathenistic this week, hope it's due to the full moon and more possible winter weather!   I miss you,too!



HappyMatt said:


> I always go for a handful of raw almonds.  We also like Mini Babybel Light cheese wheels.  They are only 50 calories and they are good for a snack.  If I need something more, nothing beats an orange or an apple (I highly recommend the Honey Crisp apples).


I need to look for those, I've heard several people mention Honey Crisp!!!!
I love babybel cheese!  



pjstevens said:


> woohoo, I'm actually getting a chance to post...
> I LOVE bananas and feel 'full' after them.  If I'm home and have a longer time between meals I'll add a teaspoon of peanut butter.


Glad you had a chance to post!!!!!  Loving bananas is a great thing!!!



KristiMc said:


> Off to work book fair at my sons school this afternoon.  Got my exercise in this morning.  I have been bad with missing the exercise this week - need to do better


YAY for exercise!  You'll feel better that you did it!  How sweet of you to work the book fair!



my3princes said:


> I have fresh fruit and yogurt.  I keep chocolate covered pretels (100 cal) in the pantry, WW choc dips raspberry ice cream pops, jello, and Ghiradelli choc squares are in the freezer, out of sight, but there in a chocolate emergency.


Love it!  Those chocolate emergencies can really strike hard! Sounds like you have solid plans for the necessity, but not overdoing!



Disneywedding2010 said:


> baby carrots, bananas, or a bowl of Kix with milk


Cereal always makes me hungrier than if I haven't eaten  but I love it!



Princess Nancy said:


> I did not do great the last week, but had a lot to deal with. DD has something wrong with her Optic Nerve. I am sad and scared. But we are dealing with it and things do look optimistic! So, I need to get serious. I bought the Atkins book yesterday and am off to a decent start. Is anyone on here doing Atkins? Please send me your best tips and info!!


YIKES on DD!!  That sounds really scary, but glad it does look optimistic!  As for Atkins, I did it years ago.  One thing I found is that YOU CANNOT CHEAT at all.  If you do, you are having a high fat diet, with carbs, and that did not bode well.  Induction is CRAZY hard to get through, but I found that diet to be the best at getting rid of belly fat!  DISCIPLINE is the key!!!!!  Also, I started buying a fiber supplement to add in my water, benefiber, that helped my body process stuff!!  Good luck!



tmfranlk said:


> Snow day = I can actually post! I'm also trying to work in more exercise, but sometimes I just don't have the motivation and energy after the kiddos all leave. Food wise, I'm actually eating! And eating pretty well. The snacking (esp not-so-healthy snacking) is being curbed and I don't think I've "skipped" more than a couple of meals since we started.


Sounds like you are doing a good job conquering those issues you were most concerned about!  Great job!!!!  Thanks for checking in during a crazy busy time!



Disneywedding2010 said:


> I made a work out schedule for myself. (The training days could change depending on my trainer's schedule)


Good job!  Sounds like a solid plan!  Giving your body a chance to rest occasionally is a good thing!  Do you do mostly strength with your trainer?

Tracey - are you okay??????  I'm used to a couple of posts from you by now!  Hope whatever issue you had going on yesterday is better!!!

Rose- You, too, are you okay???

The kids were CRAZY NUTS today!  It is a full moon, and we have a bit of a chance for snow tonight, but they were absolutely insane!  I hope whatever it was goes away FAST!!!    I am beat!  Sophie is still at mom's napping, so I'll pick her up when I get the call.  DH came home early, they had a light load today.  Says he'll be there until midnight tomorrow, to make up for it, but he has to leave when he's told, so.....

I am thinking I need a nap!  I am BEAT!  Roast in the crock pot for dinner, thankfully I don't have to do much more.  I think DH wants some roasted potatoes to go with it.  I'll toss a salad, and dinner will be done.  Did okay today, but I might have overdone some peanuts...  We'll see.

Check in later!  Hope you are all having a good day!


----------



## Rose&Mike

Stinasmom said:


> I can't wait for WIN measurements this Friday... that's 3 weeks, right?
> 
> Marcy


I believe we are going with every 4 weeks, because the challenge is going until May. If I am wrong, Connie will probably pop on with a reminder, but I checked the first page and that's what we had set up.


----------



## tigger813

Taryn- You're so SWEET! I feel so special that I was missed! I had three clients today and didn't have much time this morning. I just got home at 3 and have been doing laundry and cleaning the kitchen and watching the neighbors kids for a few minutes. 

I slept until about 6 this morning and will hopefully get in yesterday's EASA2 workout later. I would love to do the elliptical but may just wait until the morning so I don't over do it! Tummy is a bit better. I had my Healthy breakfast and then had a turkey club roll up for lunch. I also had a fiber plus bar. I'm drinking some Crystal Light right now! Going to have burgers for supper. I will accept my gain for the week but will stay on a better plan for the weekend! Nothing major planned so I should be able to control my eating. May have McD's for lunch Saturday, that's the only thing. I will also only have one drink tomorrow night if I feel up to it!

Gotta finish helping DD1 with her homework as soon as the other kids leave! 

Looking forward to watching the christening of the Dream online tonight and watching Big Bang THeory! Love that show! It's supposed to be the funniest ever tonight!!!!

Izzie is dressed as Belle right now. The girls are doing a mini fashion show right now.

TTFN


----------



## mizzoutiger76

Hi everyone!  Not much going on over here today, no working out today, but will get in my run as scheduled tomorrow.  I decided after my marathon walking at DW that I'd take it easy this week, so Zumba on Tues and Thurs begins again next week.

Had a light lunch of Lean Cuisine with a salad and just finished off a banana as a snack (which is my answer to the QOTD).  I'm working on another bottle of water, one over my usual amount, so go me! 

Sorry for all you guys battling the snow, we got quite a cold front down here today and boy is it cold.  

Hope everyone gets in a good day of exercising and healthy eating!

Nicole


----------



## tigger813

mizzoutiger76 said:


> Hi everyone!  Not much going on over here today, no working out today, but will get in my run as scheduled tomorrow.  I decided after my marathon walking at DW that I'd take it easy this week, so Zumba on Tues and Thurs begins again next week.
> 
> Had a light lunch of Lean Cuisine with a salad and just finished off a banana as a snack (which is my answer to the QOTD).  I'm working on another bottle of water, one over my usual amount, so go me!
> 
> Sorry for all you guys battling the snow, we got quite a cold front down here today and boy is it cold.
> 
> Hope everyone gets in a good day of exercising and healthy eating!
> 
> Nicole



Hey NIcole,

Don't forget to send me your weigh in this week! I haven't had one from you the last two weeks! Were you away?


----------



## smile4stamps

Hi everyone.  I've had a pretty good week.  3lb weight loss.  This is really good considering the way I've eaten this week.  Yesterday was my MIL birthday so we ate out both lunch and dinner!  I tried to eat mostly healthy at dinner with lots of veggies but then spoiled it by having a few pork dumplings.  Also ate out earlier in the week so was high calorie then as well.  

I have been really good with my HH though.  I think I will be 21/21 again.  Trying really hard!  I haven't missed a day of exercise since I started journaling on Jan 4th.  I think I only missed one or two days since Christmas.  

My problem is eating healthy calories.  I also don't think I get enough veggies but am trying to make sure I get them in.  

As of today I have lost 11lbs in this challenge but even better I've lost 35lbs since I hit my all-time high of 237 almost 2 years ago.  I didn't actively try to start losing weight till this year before then I just cut out fast food.

I'm going to try and get better at responding to people.  I work nights so when I come back the responses are usually old but I am going to try and join in more!


----------



## tigger813

Just ate a bacon burger and waffle fries for supper and DH and I finished the watermelon margarita that was in the freezer from Sunday. Just needed it today! DH had a not so great day at work so I thought we could use a pick me up!

I'm very happy to say that things are picking up at work! I will hopefully be able to go in for my 2 clients tomorrow though it will really depend on the weather in the late morning. I will call the girls and see what they say in the morning. I will see if I can drive DHs car as I'm very uncomfortable driving my car in the snow! And I have 4 clients already next week! 1 on Monday and 3 on Tuesday! Really hope I get 2-3 more! I would love to have a huge paycheck in 2 weeks! And I submitted my first Herbalife order ! 

My open house is in 2 weeks so I will be sending out an invite to my friends! I'm getting really excited about coaching people! It's all thanks to everyone here that I have discovered this new passion! I will be totally on target next week! I plan on staying on plan as much as possible this weekend too. I will pick up the veggies for the stir fry sometime tomorrow.

I think I'll go down and do my EASA workout in about 40 minutes after my dinner has settled! 

Time to finally help Ashleigh finish her homework!

TTFN


----------



## tigger813

smile4stamps said:


> Hi everyone.  I've had a pretty good week.  3lb weight loss.  This is really good considering the way I've eaten this week.  Yesterday was my MIL birthday so we ate out both lunch and dinner!  I tried to eat mostly healthy at dinner with lots of veggies but then spoiled it by having a few pork dumplings.  Also ate out earlier in the week so was high calorie then as well.
> 
> I have been really good with my HH though.  I think I will be 21/21 again.  Trying really hard!  I haven't missed a day of exercise since I started journaling on Jan 4th.  I think I only missed one or two days since Christmas.
> 
> My problem is eating healthy calories.  I also don't think I get enough veggies but am trying to make sure I get them in.
> 
> As of today I have lost 11lbs in this challenge but even better I've lost 35lbs since I hit my all-time high of 137 almost 2 years ago.  I didn't actively try to start losing weight till this year before then I just cut out fast food.
> 
> I'm going to try and get better at responding to people.  I work nights so when I come back the responses are usually old but I am going to try and join in more!



You are my first weigh in of the week! Great job! 

Just noticed that you may have mistyped your weight of 2 years ago! 

Have a great weekend and keep up the good work!

TTFN


----------



## smile4stamps

tigger813 said:


> You are my first weigh in of the week! Great job!
> 
> Just noticed that you may have mistyped your weight of 2 years ago!
> 
> Have a great weekend and keep up the good work!
> 
> TTFN



Ha-Ha... I wish I had been 137 2 years ago.. Definitely would not have been an all-time high... more like an all-time low in my adult life.  I think maybe 8th grade I was about 137?


----------



## Rose&Mike

tggrrstarr said:


> Hello!  I am busy getting ready for my trip so I haven't had much time to check in.  My work schedule has been crazy too, but tomorrow is my last day!  Friday first thing is my spa pedicure appt and then Saturday we leave!


So exciting! I hope you have a fabulous trip!!!!

CC-- I know it's hard. I have really been there. And I have had days where I've eaten like that. I've had days when lunch was a half a bag of lays, dip, chocolate and diet soda. You have to replace the food with something else. It's filling some need for you right now. It might even be that you are afraid of success.....does that make sense? Anyhow, I hope today went better. Send me a pm if you want to "talk."




flipflopmom said:


> You guys are being AWFULLY QUIET.  I hope you are just busy, reading but not posting, and still fighting the fight.  I've tried to give some mental food for thought this week, because I have learned along the way that yes, diet and exercise are the "tools" to losing weight, but soooo much of this is a mental game and shift.  I promise, once that mental shift has been made EACH DAY, the rest falls into place.  You know the times when you are "feeling it?" be it exercise or food choices?  The key is to get going even if you are not feeling it!
> 
> QOTD, and a personal qotd in the next post!


Taryn--I think you have done a fabulous job this week! Great questions and lots of support.



flipflopmom said:


> *QOTD Thursday, January 20th:  What is your "go to" food?  The one that you can reach for when you are hungry between meals, need a little something, or even too busy for a meal, that is HEALTHY!  *
> 
> Taryn


string cheese, small serving of pistachio crisps, nuts (unsalted), apples, bananas, spoon of organic pb, a veggie burger (no bun), mint luna bar, peanut pretzel cliff thingy--can't remember what it's called, and very rarely a tiny bit of ice cream.  It used to be a tiny bit of dark chocolate, but I'd rather have ice cream! And on days I have long runs I have salted pretzels--as many as I want, because I need the salt to avoid nausea!




keenercam said:


> Sorry to all I missed.  I have another crazy busy day today, ,but I am going into it smiling.  We told Andrew and J. about the surprise trip to Disney for Js birthday.  He said he has seen commercials for WDW on tv and wanted to go there.  He had a HUGE smile on his face as he marked it in his daytimer.  Now I am looking forward to engaging the guys in the planning.
> 
> Oh, and I had a very nice loss this morning at my WW weigh in.  Woohoo!!! Another 2.6 gone forever.
> 
> 
> 
> This used to be light popcorn, but it is pretty pricey on the new WW plan.  Now I try to have hard boiled egg whites in the fridge at all times.  My other go-to foods are baby carrots, apples (cut-up to eat slowly a slice at a time), and bananas.
> 
> Okay, gotta go.  Have a great on-plan day everyone!


Woohoo on the loss and how exciting about the trip! When are you going?



lisah0711 said:


> Hi Taryn!  Thanks for being coach this week!  I've enjoyed your questions from afar.
> 
> I miss all you guys and just came over to say "hi!" and wish you luck with weigh-in tomorrow!


Hi Lisa! I miss you too! I am really glad we have two threads, because it's been good for all the new folks, but I miss my old friends! 



Princess Nancy said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> I have not posted in a while. I need some help and support right now!
> 
> I did not do great the last week, but had a lot to deal with. DD has something wrong with her Optic Nerve. I am sad and scared. But we are dealing with it and things do look optimistic!
> 
> So, I need to get serious. I bought the Atkins book yesterday and am off to a decent start. Is anyone on here doing Atkins? Please send me your best tips and info!!
> 
> Thank you again for this great support network!
> 
> Nancy


 I hope everything is ok with your daughter! I have never tried atkins, but did try south beach several years ago. I lost weight very easily on it, but I need carbs. I have a lot of SAD and depression issues when I don't get healthy carbs. Having said that, have you looked at South Beach? I think for the long haul, it's a little more sustainable, because you learn to incorporate carbs back into your diet. Whatever you decide, I hope it works well for you! You'll have to let us know how it's going.


----------



## jking6

QOTD Thursday, January 20th: What is your "go to" food? The one that you can reach for when you are hungry between meals, need a little something, or even too busy for a meal, that is HEALTHY! 

I am with pjstevens I love peanut butter it is my go to food. Lance makes a great 100 calorie mini toast cheese peanut butter crackers. 

Today has not been a good day after Physical at doctors yesterday I had a spot removed on my leg today. The doctor does not like the looks of it. Now I have 4 stitches and was told to keep my leg elevated tonight because I bleed easily. No excerise tonight so will have to double tomorrow. I will not know the outcome until next week of the biopsy.

I just want to say I love this thread and I think joining this has been great for me and very motivating.
thanks everyone


----------



## Rose&Mike

Disneywedding2010 said:


> I made a work out schedule for myself. (The training days could change depending on my trainer's schedule)
> 
> Saturday - Cardio
> 
> Sunday  - OFF
> 
> Monday - Cardio
> 
> Tuesday - Tainer
> 
> Wednesday - OFF
> 
> Thursday - Trainer
> 
> Friday - Cardio


Are you doing strength with the trainer?



flipflopmom said:


> Rose- You, too, are you okay???


Doing ok.



smile4stamps said:


> As of today I have lost 11lbs in this challenge but even better I've lost 35lbs since I hit my all-time high of 237 almost 2 years ago.  I didn't actively try to start losing weight till this year before then I just cut out fast food.
> 
> I'm going to try and get better at responding to people.  I work nights so when I come back the responses are usually old but I am going to try and join in more!


11lbs this month is wonderful! Congratulations!



tigger813 said:


> Just ate a bacon burger and waffle fries for supper and DH and I finished the watermelon margarita that was in the freezer from Sunday. Just needed it today! DH had a not so great day at work so I thought we could use a pick me up!
> 
> I'm very happy to say that things are picking up at work! I will hopefully be able to go in for my 2 clients tomorrow though it will really depend on the weather in the late morning. I will call the girls and see what they say in the morning. I will see if I can drive DHs car as I'm very uncomfortable driving my car in the snow! And I have 4 clients already next week! 1 on Monday and 3 on Tuesday! Really hope I get 2-3 more! I would love to have a huge paycheck in 2 weeks! And I submitted my first Herbalife order !
> 
> My open house is in 2 weeks so I will be sending out an invite to my friends! I'm getting really excited about coaching people! It's all thanks to everyone here that I have discovered this new passion! I will be totally on target next week! I plan on staying on plan as much as possible this weekend too. I will pick up the veggies for the stir fry sometime tomorrow.
> 
> I think I'll go down and do my EASA workout in about 40 minutes after my dinner has settled!
> 
> Time to finally help Ashleigh finish her homework!
> 
> TTFN


Tracey that is so exciting about your open house! I can't wait to hear about it! Be careful tomorrow. I think you are getting the snow tomorrow that we got today!

*jking6*--sending good thoughts your way that it's nothing! I have had tons of biopsies, and it's not fun!

*Just a friendly reminder:

When you PM tigger813 and cclovesdis tomorrow PLEASE include your TEAM NAME. If you are new and have any questions, please either pm me or flipflopmom or post on the thread. Tracey and CC have their hands full dealing with two teams worth of pm's.

I hope everyone has a fabulous weigh in tomorrow!*


----------



## smile4stamps

Tracey...  You've mentioned the EASA2 game a few times.  I was wondering if it has a step aerobics exercise?  If it does is it nice?  I like the advanced step on the Wii Fit but its getting kinda boring doing the same routine day after day..

Also as a whole how is the EASA2?  I'm using the biggest loser challenge and doing great with it but want more options.  Thanks!


----------



## Rose&Mike

Well, here's what's going on with me. We have started off this year with an unexpected death in the family, an unexpected death of someone I have gone to girl's night out with (a 35 year old relative of a friend) and most recently, a traumatic brain injury of a 19 yo daughter of a family that we have been involved with over the years (school, church, ptsa). I have been struggling mentally to keep on task and also have been thinking about maintaining and whether I will always have to have this tight focus on food and exercise--which seems especially relevant when we have been reminded that there are so many important things in life and how fragile life is. So mentally it's been hard. I am grateful for being so involved in this challenge, because it has helped to keep me on task, when I have really wanted to just stay in bed and pull the covers over my head. And I am missing my kid. But he's doing well so far this semester, so that's a good thing.

I'm also having some minor health issues--which I have ignored for too long. I won't share the gory details, but I'm having too many issues after my runs to ignore. So even though I had a fabulous run today, and even forced myself to go a little slower, I have decide I can't ignore what's going on anymore.  I came home and made an appointment with my doctor.  My appointment is Wednesday. I think I'm a little scared they will tell me I can't run..... It will also be the first time that I've been to the doctor since I saw the cardiologist last year. So not sure what she's going to say about how much I am running....

Having said all that I have some interesting news to share. I did the biomeasure machine at the Y. It does height, weight, bmi and body fat. I'm sure it's not a 100percent accurate, but I thought it was pretty interesting. I did it after I worked out--which I read can actually make your body fat percentage higher, so I'm going to try it again this weekend before a workout.

Anyhow--with shoes and workout clothes on:
height 5' 7.6"
weight 142.4
bmi 22
body fat 20 percent
body fat mass 27.9 pounds

This puts me in the excellent category for body fat, which leads to the question, do I really need to lose anymore weight? (Technically I am maintaining, but still hoping to lose about 5-7 more.) So I have a little belly, maybe it's not the end of the world.... Anyhow, I found it very interesting. I did put the wrong age in--42 instead of 43, but I don't think that matters. I can never remember how old I am.

I was really nervous about doing this. I guess it's a dysmorphic thing, but I still see body fat everywhere, so this was a good measurement for me. I will be anxious to see what is if I do it before a workout.

Anyhow, that's where I'm at. Still trying to figure out this maintaining thing. Still trying to figure out what's healthy. And still dreading going to the doctor. 

Hope everyone has a great evening.


----------



## tigger813

smile4stamps said:


> Tracey...  You've mentioned the EASA2 game a few times.  I was wondering if it has a step aerobics exercise?  If it does is it nice?  I like the advanced step on the Wii Fit but its getting kinda boring doing the same routine day after day..
> 
> Also as a whole how is the EASA2?  I'm using the biggest loser challenge and doing great with it but want more options.  Thanks!



Yes, it does have step aerobics and step kickboxing! There are actually several step aerobics programs that you can choose from. I have had a problem with it accepting all of my steps on the step sometimes. I have to wear my sneakers as when I'm doing the 9 week challenge it pops up during the activities. I have made up my own workout and included some step workouts. There are a couple 10 minute workouts. 

I really am enjoying the EASA2. I love the variety of exercises and I am sweating a lot. I especially like having the heart monitor. I am also interested in the BL Challenge too but I already have way too many workout things to choose from. I got the BL game for Wii last year and didn't do it very much. If things ever settle down here I will try and really set a schedule for myself and try it again!


----------



## tigger813

Rose&Mike said:


> Tracey that is so exciting about your open house! I can't wait to hear about it! Be careful tomorrow. I think you are getting the snow tomorrow that we got today!



I'll be praying that things go well for you at the doctors!

We're supposed to have anywhere from 3-10 inches between midnight and noon tomorrow. My clients are scheduled for noon and 1 so we'll just have to wait and see. I have their phone numbers so I can call if I have to postpone them. I hope they can reschedule if I do have to cancel!

I have to find some before pictures to share at my open house. I have some from our trips to Disney when Ash was a baby and possibly some others. I take most of the photos so I'm not in a lot of them. I also have one from my 40th b'day party that I will use. I lost 20 pounds after that. And I'm glad I have the photos from Christmas when I wore the dress from my rehearsal dinner 13 years ago! I just need some time to myself to really focus on the open house and my new venture with Herbalife! I'm glad I have a shake that I can have tomorrow if I can't get out. I also found some of my Luna protein bars. I hope to stay on target tomorrow. I hope I can get out to get veggies at some point tomorrow for our stir fry: need shredded carrots, zucchini and eggplant!

Time to watch Ghosthunters with the family before the girls go to bed! Good bedtime show

TTFN


----------



## cclovesdis

Rose&Mike said:


> CC-- I know it's hard. I have really been there. And I have had days where I've eaten like that. I've had days when lunch was a half a bag of lays, dip, chocolate and diet soda. You have to replace the food with something else. It's filling some need for you right now. *It might even be that you are afraid of success.....does that make sense? *Anyhow, I hope today went better. Send me a pm if you want to "talk."



Thanks for the support! Same to your *Taryn* and *Cam*! I'm still not sure what is going on, but I do know it's not work. It could be boredom. I do binge at work, but during break or (and) lunchtime. I did much better today. I stuck to my plan for the most part. I had 2 bread and butter pickles with dinner, plus some more WW veggie soup. I also had a small slice of carrot cake to celebrate someone's b-day. I added some Baked Lays to lunch too. Overall, I'd call today a success. There was no bingeing involved, just eating to be satisfied. Tomorrow, I'll pack something cruchy with lunch-that'll help me see if I was really craving crunchy today instead of still being hungry.



jking6 said:


> Today has not been a good day after Physical at doctors yesterday I had a spot removed on my leg today. The doctor does not like the looks of it. Now I have 4 stitches and was told to keep my leg elevated tonight because I bleed easily. No excerise tonight so will have to double tomorrow. I will not know the outcome until next week of the biopsy.



Sending  your way that there is nothing to worry about re: biopsy.

And, there's nothing wrong with a day off from exercise. 

*Rose*:  to you and your family. Thank you so much for all you are doing for this challenge! 

 for your appt on Wed.


----------



## cclovesdis

Welcome to Healthy Habits!

My name is CC (short for Christina) and I will be your Healthy Habits coach for BL 11. I love the BL challenges and Healthy Habits has helped me significantly in achieving many of my goals.

*Some Background Information: *Thanks to donac (Dona-hostess of Team Donald) and jenanderson for their amazing help so I know how to coach!  I couldnt do this without seeing them in action previously.  I will be continuing the prizes that Jen started.

*Heres How Healthy Habits Works:* Each week there will be 3 Healthy Habits (HH) to complete. The first two HHs will always be drinking water and exercising. (Note: The amount and time will increase throughout the challenge!) At the end of each week, you will tally up the number of points you earned for the week and send me a private message with your total. Heres an example. For Week 1, the 3 HHs are drink Six 8 oz. glasses of water a day, exercise a minimum of 20 minutes per day, and eat at least 3 servings of vegetables a day. If on 4 days you get in all 3 HHs, you would report your points like this:

4/6 days of drinking water
4/6 days of exercising
4/6 days of eating veggies

*Your total points (ex: 12/18) AND your team name should be in the subject of your PM.*

*This is a team competition.* On/about Tuesday evening, I will post the weeks results. I will share the number of participants on each team and the top scorers on each team. *New for BL 11: *I will also list the people who earned 7/7 on one or more of the HHs for the week. If you participated on the team with the most participants, you will be entered into a drawing for the week's prize. Each prize will have something to do with the 3rd Healthy Habit for the week. I will post the winner and ask that you PM me your contact information. (Please Note: If you do not wish to be entered into the drawing, please let me know in your PM. I understand peoples WISHes for privacy.)

Participation in Healthy Habits is entirely optional, but I encourage you to participate and help your team be on top for the week. Good luck on your journey and I hope that HHs helps you as much as it continues to help me!

Welcome to Health Habits Week 4

*Week 4 is 1/21-1/27*

This week's 3 Healthy Habits are:
1) Drink *Seven* 8 oz. glasses of water.
2) Exercise a minimum of 20 minutes a day.
3) Enjoy 2 servings of dairy or dairy substitutes per day.

At the end of the week, please PM me your points. I will post the results on/about Tuesday. Don't forget, this is a team competition!

If you have any questions, please free to ask.


----------



## flipflopmom

tigger813 said:


> Taryn- You're so SWEET! I feel so special that I was missed! I had three clients today and didn't have much time this morning. I just got home at 3 and have been doing laundry and cleaning the kitchen and watching the neighbors kids for a few minutes.


Glad it was for a productive reason!  I was worried about your weird feelings yesterday!



mizzoutiger76 said:


> .  I'm working on another bottle of water, one over my usual amount, so go me!


WAY TO GO!!!



smile4stamps said:


> 3lb weight loss.  I have been really good with my HH though.  I think I will be 21/21 again.  Trying really hard!  I haven't missed a day of exercise since I started journaling on Jan 4th.  I think I only missed one or two days since Christmas.
> As of today I have lost 11lbs in this challenge but even better I've lost 35lbs since I hit my all-time high of 237 almost 2 years ago.  I'm going to try and get better at responding to people.  I work nights so when I come back the responses are usually old but I am going to try and join in more!


That's awesome to get those HH.  You are really setting yourself up for success!  I am so proud of you!  Reply whenever, old or not, it's fun to jump in!
ANd great loss this week!!!!



tigger813 said:


> DH had a not so great day at work so I thought we could use a pick me up! I'm very happy to say that things are picking up at work!


Sorry Brian had a bad day.  I know the feeling, doesn't make for a fun evening for anyone! Soo happy for you that things are picking up at work.  You know, I heard Joyce Meyer say on tv the other day that you have to be careful w/ money.  If you don't have any and are jealous of other people that do, it's just as bad as having a lot and being greedy.  That really hit home with me, and realized I do fight jealousy sometimes, so I was really pleased that I was happy that your work picked up!  That will really help that cruise fund!!!



smile4stamps said:


> Ha-Ha... I wish I had been 137 2 years ago.. Definitely would not have been an all-time high... more like an all-time low in my adult life.  I think maybe 8th grade I was about 137?


I don't think I was even then...  Your and Tracey's little conversation gave me a chuckle tonight!



Rose&Mike said:


> CC-- I know it's hard. I have really been there. And I have had days where I've eaten like that. I've had days when lunch was a half a bag of lays, dip, chocolate and diet soda. You have to replace the food with something else. It's filling some need for you right now. It might even be that you are afraid of success.....does that make sense? string cheese, small serving of pistachio crisps, nuts (unsalted), apples, bananas, spoon of organic pb, a veggie burger (no bun), mint luna bar, peanut pretzel cliff thingy--can't remember what it's called, and very rarely a tiny bit of ice cream.  And on days I have long runs I have salted pretzels--as many as I want, because I need the salt to avoid nausea! I am really glad we have two threads, because it's been good for all the new folks, but I miss my old friends!


Funny how you've moved to ice cream.  Is is chocolate flavor or do you just not want the chocolate anymore?  I totally agree with everything you said to CC!  I need to find these Luna bars.  And I know exactly what you mean about the 2 threads!


jking6 said:


> Today has not been a good day after Physical at doctors yesterday I had a spot removed on my leg today. The doctor does not like the looks of it. Now I have 4 stitches and was told to keep my leg elevated tonight because I bleed easily. No excerise tonight so will have to double tomorrow. I will not know the outcome until next week of the biopsy.


Did the doctore clear you for exercise tomorrow???  Be careful!! We will give you a reprieve for a few days, I promise.  You might have to extra watch the calories, but I want you to be careful!!!!  Sending prayers to you!



Rose&Mike said:


> We have started off this year with an unexpected death in the family, an unexpected death of someone I have gone to girl's night out with (a 35 year old relative of a friend) and most recently, a traumatic brain injury of a 19 yo daughter of a family that we have been involved with over the years (school, church, ptsa). I have been struggling mentally to keep on task and also have been thinking about maintaining and whether I will always have to have this tight focus on food and exercise--which seems especially relevant when we have been reminded that there are so many important things in life and how fragile life is.  I won't share the gory details, but I'm having too many issues after my runs to ignore. So even though I had a fabulous run today, and even forced myself to go a little slower, I have decide I can't ignore what's going on anymore.
> height 5' 7.6"
> weight 142.4
> bmi 22
> body fat 20 percent
> body fat mass 27.9 pounds
> 
> This puts me in the excellent category for body fat, which leads to the question, do I really need to lose anymore weight?


Ready for a session with Dr. Taryn?  YOU NEED TO BE CAREFUL!  That is an excellent reading. I have read that to have defined abs, you have to have a body fat percentage of less than 15%.  I think that is fabulous!  I had something like that done for a wellness screening back in Oct for work, Those numbers can really, really, really mess with your head.   I can't tell you where you need to be, what you need to be at, but I want you to be HEALTHY!  That's so sad about the TBI of the girl, I am sure that makes you miss Tom even more!  Glad you are getting checked out.  Have you pm'd Kathy?  I remember you guys talking about this a bit a while back, she might have some more info for you.....Just take it easy, stressing over what the dr. may or may NOT say isn't going to change what he/she says, so just take it when you hear it.  As you said, there have been sooo many things to remind us of the fragility of life, and don't waste it worrying.  



tigger813 said:


> Time to watch Ghosthunters with the family before the girls go to bed! Good bedtime show


And they still sleep before 8pm?  WOW!  I am impressed. AK would still be up tomorrow! 

AI is on, so we watching it.  I am really hungry, just ate an orange and an apple, and still hungry.  Gotta try to get busy and stay out of the kitchen.  I've had 100 oz. of water and a 10 cup pot of coffee today, not sure what's going on with me this week.  It really is hunger, not boredom, or anything else.  Had a spoonful of pb before dinner, ate some nuts today, so I've had fats.  I've had at least 5 serving of fruit and veg, just don't know what's up.

Worrying a bit about Sophie, she's not learning letters as easily as I would like for her to at 4, and her small motor skills aren't as well defined.  I am worrying about when I dropped her, and afraid there is something in the brain that we don't know about.  Don't know what's up with stressing over this today...

Might be back later!
Taryn


----------



## Rose&Mike

Tracey--are you watching BB theory?


----------



## tigger813

Rose&Mike said:


> Tracey--are you watching BB theory?



Wouldn't miss it! I'll have to watch it again as I kept getting distracted!


----------



## tigger813

flipflopmom said:


> Glad it was for a productive reason!  I was worried about your weird feelings yesterday!
> WAY TO GO!!!
> 
> Sorry Brian had a bad day.  I know the feeling, doesn't make for a fun evening for anyone! Soo happy for you that things are picking up at work.  You know, I heard Joyce Meyer say on tv the other day that you have to be careful w/ money.  If you don't have any and are jealous of other people that do, it's just as bad as having a lot and being greedy.  That really hit home with me, and realized I do fight jealousy sometimes, so I was really pleased that I was happy that your work picked up!  That will really help that cruise fund!!!



He's been in a better mood then I thought he would be. It's not an immediate issue so I think we're ok.

Thanks for being happy for me! That made me laugh!!!!!

If I can keep this schedule up we will be well on our way to saving for the cruise! 4 so far for next week so that's a good start! When my schedule on the computer is PINK, there's a happy therapist at work! Just keep your fingers crossed it will keep up and that I can get to work tomorrow! DH plans on going to work but we'll have to see how things are in the morning. Supposed to be worst at the morning rush hour and bus time!

TTFN


----------



## my3princes

Hi, I'm Deb and I'm your coach starting tomorrow. Since I usually don't get on until late morning or sometimes early evening I will post the qotd tonight.

FRIDAY QOTD: I'll start off with an easy one. What is your favorite color and why?



My favorite color is purple. It was blue until just a couple of years ago. I finally listened to all the experts that say that if you have brown or hazel eyes then purple will make your pop. I started wearing purple or purple accents most every day, found an awesome purple liquid eyeliner and eventually fell in love with the color. It's funny how a favorite color can change over time, but I guess I'm maturing


----------



## Rose&Mike

Just had a little bit of mint chocolate chip ice cream and it was yummy!

We had ravioli with pumpkin sauce and broccoli for dinner. Delicious! And the best part was Mike cooked for me. That was so sweet.

We have shoveled the driveway twice and it's still snowing. It's supposed to be single digits tonight, so could be a mess in the morning!


----------



## tigger813

my3princes said:


> Hi, I'm Deb and I'm your coach starting tomorrow. Since I usually don't get on until late morning or sometimes early evening I will post the qotd tonight.
> 
> FRIDAY QOTD: I'll start off with an easy one. What is your favorite color and why?
> 
> 
> 
> My favorite color is purple. It was blue until just a couple of years ago. I finally listened to all the experts that say that if you have brown or hazel eyes then purple will make your pop. I started wearing purple or purple accents most every day, found an awesome purple liquid eyeliner and eventually fell in love with the color. It's funny how a favorite color can change over time, but I guess I'm maturing



QOTD: Hmmmmm.... I love royal blue the most I think! I think I also look good in red and pink as well!


----------



## Princess Nancy

Rose,
Sending you good thoughts and prayers!


----------



## ScubaD

Good evening teammates,

Just checking in after weigh-in and I was down another 1.8 pounds.  I was not expecting this as I have been monitoring my weight on my own scale several times a week and it showed very little change from last week's weigh-in, so I will take it.  Plus I have reduced my "WIN" inches by 7.  Not a bad week for the team.

Dave


----------



## Merryweather27

Ugh--the last two days have not been good, but I'm still here and am committing to make this week better.  I apparently "overtrained" -- didn't know that was possible considering that all I'm doing for exercise is walking two miles in 40 minutes on my lunch break.  But my left Achilles tendon has been very angry at me since Tuesday night, so I didn't work out Wednesday or Thursday.  Will try to switch to some Wii boxing instead until it calms down.

My eating has also been utter crap since Wednesday.  I think I really need to stay away from the sugar.  I was thinking I could get away with the occasional soda or bit of chocolate, but if these two days have been any guide, it is far safer for me to "just say no".   Maybe I will take up Cam's tip about the minty gum!

Kinda scared to see what the scale will say tomorrow morning (well, later _this_ morning, LOL!).



mizzoutiger76 said:


> Sorry for all you guys battling the snow, we got quite a cold front down here today and boy is it cold.
> 
> Hope everyone gets in a good day of exercising and healthy eating!
> 
> Nicole



Thought I'd say hi to another Nicole.    Did you live in MO at all before/after college? (assuming you're a Mizzou alum based on your SN).  I live in St. Louis.  Be glad you're in TX now - we are getting buried in snow here!  

Thursday QOTD: My "go to" food is fresh fruits and sometimes veggies (usually baby carrots).  My favorites are apples, clementines, grapes, and bananas.

Friday QOTD: My favorite color is blue.  It's just so calm and relaxing.


----------



## Sugarglider

Oh I've had a dreadful week of no exercise and too little sleep and TOM. Somehow I need to find a way to have a fresh start - tomorrow!

I've decided to go have a full "well being" checkup. we offer them free through work and they do everything including a blood test

in the meantime: 

for those with the cravings and binges, have you tried chromium? A found a good quality one works for me - maybe it is placebo effect but it stops the cravings.


----------



## tigger813

Another snow day here! Not sure if I'll be going in later or now. I'll call my clients last this morning. It may be ok by noon. I'll just have to wait and see. Of course, they may not want to go out either. Just hope they can reschedule if we cancel today. Expecting 4-10". I think I'll go back to bed for awhile. The no school phone call will be coming in about 10 minutes or so. One town that never closes is even closing today! And they're already talking about another big one next week! I hate when they talk about something a week away! May never happen!

Back to bed! Didn't sleep well as I was worrying about the weather and what to do today about work! My co-worker goes in this morning around 10 so I'll talk to her then about what is going on. Hopefully the girls cancel as well! I know my boss doesn't want to close again for the 3rd time in two weeks. Her kids are off too so she may not go in either!

TTFN


----------



## flipflopmom

cclovesdis said:


> I'm still not sure what is going on, but I do know it's not work. It could be boredom. I do binge at work, but during break or (and) lunchtime. I did much better today. I stuck to my plan for the most part.


That's a great start CC!!!  Can you get on  Dis at work and post to help?  Or at least read?  What about a motivational book to read during those times?  OR songs on a mp3 or ipod?



tigger813 said:


> If I can keep this schedule up we will be well on our way to saving for the cruise! 4 so far for next week so that's a good start! When my schedule on the computer is PINK, there's a happy therapist at work! Just keep your fingers crossed it will keep up and that I can get to work tomorrow!


BE CAREFUL!!! AND sending ppd for  pink days ahead!!!!



my3princes said:


> FRIDAY QOTD: I'll start off with an easy one. What is your favorite color and why?


I love blue.  Always have.  It used to remind me of the ocean, now it reminds me of Cinderella's Castle!  I would love to paint my bedroom in shades of gray and blue, make me feel like I am in the castle!!!!   Turqouise makes my eyes pop, noticed it yesterday when I wore it.  All shades of blue....  



Rose&Mike said:


> Just had a little bit of mint chocolate chip ice cream and it was yummy! We had ravioli with pumpkin sauce and broccoli for dinner. Delicious! And the best part was Mike cooked for me. That was so sweet.
> We have shoveled the driveway twice and it's still snowing. It's supposed to be single digits tonight, so could be a mess in the morning!


That ravioli sounds yummy!  We don't eat that often, might need to check into it.  I love pumpkin!!!  BE CAREFUL THIS MORNING!!!



ScubaD said:


> Just checking in after weigh-in and I was down another 1.8 pounds.  I was not expecting this as I have been monitoring my weight on my own scale several times a week and it showed very little change from last week's weigh-in, so I will take it.  Plus I have reduced my "WIN" inches by 7.


YOU ARE DOING SOOOOOO GREAT!!!!  So very, very excited for you!!!!



Merryweather27 said:


> Ugh--the last two days have not been good, but I'm still here and am committing to make this week better.  I apparently "overtrained" -- didn't know that was possible considering that all I'm doing for exercise is walking two miles in 40 minutes on my lunch break.  My eating has also been utter crap since Wednesday.  I think I really need to stay away from the sugar.  I was thinking I could get away with the occasional soda or bit of chocolate, but if these two days have been any guide, it is far safer for me to "just say no".   .


I have found that if I can't stop with one taste of chocolate, it's time to completely stay away from it for a while.  It can definitely be a trigger!  Take care of your achilles, baby it, my daughter injured hers in gymnastics and it took almost a month for it to heal, of course, she didn't stay off it enough.



Sugarglider said:


> Oh I've had a dreadful week of no exercise and too little sleep and TOM. Somehow I need to find a way to have a fresh start - tomorrow!


Hoping you can get more sleep, and some exercise.  They actually can go hand in hand, I sleep better if I have worked out.  Remember, it's never too late in the day to start over.  Even if I realize at bedtime that I have made stinky choices during the day, I'll do some crunches or pushups just before bed to help me get that resolve back.  Good idea about the chrominum, we have some in the cabinet, I think..

Well, according to the radar, our highest elevations are getting some snow right now, the wind chill is single digits or below zero, but I haven't heard anything, so I am assuming it's light snow.  Got up at 4 and made a coffee cake for Brad to take to his employees, I've done some laundry, cleaned the kitchen.  Got some "decluttering" to do that I was just tooo beat to take care of last night.  I am trying very hard to stay on top of that.  Then I'll do some just dance 2 for a bit, weigh, send weight and HH points,  shower, and get back into the zoo that I call work! Whew, lot to do in a little time!

Have a great day all!
Taryn

Happy Friday!


----------



## smile4stamps

tigger813 said:


> Yes, it does have step aerobics and step kickboxing! There are actually several step aerobics programs that you can choose from. I have had a problem with it accepting all of my steps on the step sometimes. I have to wear my sneakers as when I'm doing the 9 week challenge it pops up during the activities. I have made up my own workout and included some step workouts. There are a couple 10 minute workouts.
> 
> I really am enjoying the EASA2. I love the variety of exercises and I am sweating a lot. I especially like having the heart monitor. I am also interested in the BL Challenge too but I already have way too many workout things to choose from. I got the BL game for Wii last year and didn't do it very much. If things ever settle down here I will try and really set a schedule for myself and try it again!



Glad to hear you like the EASA2.  The only thing I don't like about the BL Challenge game is every routine besides the yoga has me doing jumping jacks and jump rope.  Jumping Jakes are not to bad but the Jump Rope doesn't register when I do it for the game and it makes me rattle the floorboards and the room with the Wii is between my MIL room and my DH and they are both usually sleeping when I use the Wii so I have to try to be quiet and those activities do not lend to being quiet.


cclovesdis said:


> Welcome to Health Habits Week 4
> 
> *Week 4 is 1/21-1/27*
> 
> This week's 3 Healthy Habits are:
> *3) Enjoy 2 servings of dairy or dairy substitutes per day.*
> At the end of the week, please PM me your points. I will post the results on/about Tuesday. Don't forget, this is a team competition!
> 
> If you have any questions, please free to ask.



This one is going to be very difficult for me!  I am lactose intolerant so I avoid most dairy and haven't tried many substitutes.  Anyone have any suggestions on how to get the dairy in?



Rose&Mike said:


> Just had a little bit of mint chocolate chip ice cream and it was yummy!
> 
> We had ravioli with pumpkin sauce and broccoli for dinner. Delicious! And the best part was Mike cooked for me. That was so sweet.
> 
> We have shoveled the driveway twice and it's still snowing. It's supposed to be single digits tonight, so could be a mess in the morning!



Your food sounds so YUMMY!



Merryweather27 said:


> Ugh--the last two days have not been good, but I'm still here and am committing to make this week better.  I apparently "overtrained" -- didn't know that was possible considering that all I'm doing for exercise is walking two miles in 40 minutes on my lunch break.  But my left Achilles tendon has been very angry at me since Tuesday night, so I didn't work out Wednesday or Thursday.  Will try to switch to some Wii boxing instead until it calms down.
> 
> My eating has also been utter crap since Wednesday.  I think I really need to stay away from the sugar.  I was thinking I could get away with the occasional soda or bit of chocolate, but if these two days have been any guide, it is far safer for me to "just say no".   Maybe I will take up Cam's tip about the minty gum!
> 
> Kinda scared to see what the scale will say tomorrow morning (well, later _this_ morning, LOL!).




I've been feeling like my knees are getting overworked with the exercise.  I've been feeling twinges in them and I am not used to having knee pain (just hip!)




tigger813 said:


> Another snow day here! Not sure if I'll be going in later or now. I'll call my clients last this morning. It may be ok by noon. I'll just have to wait and see. Of course, they may not want to go out either. Just hope they can reschedule if we cancel today. Expecting 4-10". I think I'll go back to bed for awhile. The no school phone call will be coming in about 10 minutes or so. One town that never closes is even closing today! And they're already talking about another big one next week! I hate when they talk about something a week away! May never happen!
> 
> Back to bed! Didn't sleep well as I was worrying about the weather and what to do today about work! My co-worker goes in this morning around 10 so I'll talk to her then about what is going on. Hopefully the girls cancel as well! I know my boss doesn't want to close again for the 3rd time in two weeks. Her kids are off too so she may not go in either!
> 
> TTFN



No snow days here!  I wish I was back in bed though!


----------



## Rose&Mike

my3princes said:


> Hi, I'm Deb and I'm your coach starting tomorrow. Since I usually don't get on until late morning or sometimes early evening I will post the qotd tonight.
> 
> FRIDAY QOTD: I'll start off with an easy one. What is your favorite color and why?


Thanks for being our coach this week!
I love pink. For a long time my favorite color was green. Then I didn't have a favorite color. Now it's pink. I am turning into a girly girl in my old age.



ScubaD said:


> Good evening teammates,
> 
> Just checking in after weigh-in and I was down another 1.8 pounds.  I was not expecting this as I have been monitoring my weight on my own scale several times a week and it showed very little change from last week's weigh-in, so I will take it.  Plus I have reduced my "WIN" inches by 7.  Not a bad week for the team.
> 
> Dave


That's great Dave! That p90x must be really working!



Merryweather27 said:


> Ugh--the last two days have not been good, but I'm still here and am committing to make this week better.  I apparently "overtrained" -- didn't know that was possible considering that all I'm doing for exercise is walking two miles in 40 minutes on my lunch break.  But my left Achilles tendon has been very angry at me since Tuesday night, so I didn't work out Wednesday or Thursday.  Will try to switch to some Wii boxing instead until it calms down.



I think there was a Spark people article recently about overdoing it with exercise. I will look and see if I can find it. You can definitely overdo it with walking. I have learned this the hard way. Doing too much of the same thing too fast can easily turn into an injury. Even walking. The key is moderation and variation. I've had an achilles strain before and it is not pleasant!





Sugarglider said:


> Oh I've had a dreadful week of no exercise and too little sleep and TOM. Somehow I need to find a way to have a fresh start - tomorrow!
> 
> I've decided to go have a full "well being" checkup. we offer them free through work and they do everything including a blood test
> 
> in the meantime:
> 
> for those with the cravings and binges, have you tried chromium? A found a good quality one works for me - maybe it is placebo effect but it stops the cravings.


What is the chromium supposed to do? Welcome back on the wagon.

Taryn--thank you for being our coach this week. Fabulous job! Have a good day today. Be glad you didn't get the snow this time. It's so cold--in the teens, that everything is now icy. Yuck!

Good morning! I am still below my maintain weight, but up a pound today. And I honestly have no idea why. Usually I can figure it out, but today is a mystery. I am off today and really happy about that! 

Hope everyone has a good weigh-in. I will be back to check in later.

Don't forget to turn in your weight and HH numbers along with your TEAM NAME today.


----------



## jenjolt

Oy this week has been exhausting!! I'm ready for the weekend!! Only 4 more days until I'm at Disney WOOT WOOT!!!! I have decided the one healthy goal I'm going to keep there is to continue working out every morning!! Going to make good use of the BW Gym!!!!!!

My favorite color is blue...it just is so calming to me!! A light blue sky, the blue ocean, blue just screams calm and relaxing to me!!!!!! It's also one half of the color of my favorite B-ball team....GO KU JAYHAWKS!!


----------



## The Mystery Machine

Merryweather27 said:


> Ugh--the last two days have not been good, but I'm still here and am committing to make this week better. I apparently "overtrained" -- didn't know that was possible considering that all I'm doing for exercise is walking two miles in 40 minutes on my lunch break. But my left Achilles tendon has been very angry at me since Tuesday night, so I didn't work out Wednesday or Thursday. Will try to switch to some Wii boxing instead until it calms down.
> 
> My eating has also been utter crap since Wednesday. I think I really need to stay away from the sugar. I was thinking I could get away with the occasional soda or bit of chocolate, but if these two days have been any guide, it is far safer for me to "just say no". Maybe I will take up Cam's tip about the minty gum!
> 
> Kinda scared to see what the scale will say tomorrow morning (well, later _this_ morning, LOL!).
> 
> 
> 
> Thought I'd say hi to another Nicole.  Did you live in MO at all before/after college? (assuming you're a Mizzou alum based on your SN). I live in St. Louis. Be glad you're in TX now - we are getting buried in snow here!
> 
> Thursday QOTD: My "go to" food is fresh fruits and sometimes veggies (usually baby carrots). My favorites are apples, clementines, grapes, and bananas.
> 
> Friday QOTD: My favorite color is blue. It's just so calm and relaxing.


 
Merry maybe we can blame it on the weather. I am also a Mizzou alum. I ALSO overdid my achilles tendon from walking on the treadmill.

I have no problems walking the dogs for several miles however I have found out that I cannot do the same thing on the treadmill. That really really stinks.


----------



## flipflopmom

Best laid plans, I might be late for work, but I have to share!  I had about 20 minutes left before I was "supposed" to start getting ready.  Looked at the wii and thought, you know what, I'd much rather run.  Now, I've only run 2 times in the last 3 months, and I've let EVERY excuse in the book get in the way.  Instead of my usual, "I don't have time for a run", I said "I've got 20 minutes".  Chose a really hilly route to make it extra tought, and did a short 2 miles.  I had forgotten how much I enjoy running, the power it makes me feel.  So, there's my book, gonna be late, don't have time to weigh, but I am so excited.  If I can get out there in the temps and wind today, with short time, I can do this again.  I feel so encouraged!

Happy Friday!


----------



## smile4stamps

So again I was behind on the QOTD:  These are the ones I think I missed:

1/14/11 Friday QOTD 
So, we've had two weeks on this journey together. Time for a little introspection. What have you learned about yourself thus far?

Well it's been 3 weeks now and I actually started myself the day after Christmas so a little longer.  I've learned that I can control what I eat, I was able to turn down Donuts!  and Popeye's Chicken!  I have also learned that I still love to eat out and don't like to cook!  That is a hard one as things that may seem semi nutritious on the menu when you look at the nutrition facts they really are not!

1/15/11 Saturday QOTD: 
Who is standing in your way? And more importantly, what are you going to do about it?

I am standing in my way as is my DH.  I thought we were both going to use the BL Wii game together but so far its just been me while he continues to eat poorly and a million calories a day.  He however is not pushing the bad stuff on me just not helping me to prepare healthy options

1/16/11 Sunday QOTD 
Think ahead to when you reach your goal, which you will, I can feel it! What are the things you want to be able to do as a result? This will be your motivation for the days ahead! Maintainers, dig deep. Think about mental, physical (yes, Rose, I'm thinking about your push ups ), emotional outcomes you are still working on despite being at goal.

I want to be able to go into a store and find clothes that fit that are cute and not smock looking!

1/17/11 Monday QOTD 
Today is Dr. Martin Luther King, Jr. Day in the US. His "I have a dream" speech has been replayed many times. What is YOUR dream for you and/or family?

My dream is to be out of debt.  I have tons of old CC debt that I am slowly trudging through.  It's slowly but surely coming down!

1/18/11 Tuesday QOTD 
We've talked about who is standing in our way, we've talked about what we want, now it's time to get motivated to stay on target. Share your favorite quote, song, "mantra", whatever you can repeat to yourself to stay motivated. I'm hoping if we all share, then we'll each have a collection to draw from!

I don't really have one.  I like a lot of the ones listed.  

1/19/11 Wednesday QOTD 
What is one thing you can do today extra to help you reach your goals? An extra 10 minutes of exercise? Sub out a veggie or a fruit? A few minutes of mental coaching? Go the extra mile today to give yourself a boost. I DOUBLE DOG DARE YOU! 

Oh... This day was my MIL birthday so I ate out twice!  The thing I did to help was inbetween eating out I squeezed my workout in!  I made somewhat healthy choices at my restaurnat meals (but still went over my calories).  I did make sure I had lots of fruit and veggies though!


----------



## Rose&Mike

http://www.sparkpeople.com/resource/fitness_articles.asp?id=1204

Ok, for anyone just getting started with walking, here are some guidelines. Any kind of repetitive exercise can cause injury, and even people who have been running and walking for years can have an overuse/overtraining injury. 

I am a big fan of cross training and strength training. I very rarely do the same thing two days in a row. But I didn't always follow this plan--and I usually ended up having to stop because of injury--usually foot, or achilles, or shinsplints.

MM--I think lots of people (myself included) have a tendency to overdo it on the treadmill--too fast, too long.  And it's very common to have a different stride on the treadmill which can easily cause an injury. When I run on the treadmill, I have to force myself to slow down and really pay attention to my form. Here's hoping spring comes early and we can all get back outside soon!

Hang in there everyone!


----------



## jking6

FRIDAY QOTD: I'll start off with an easy one. What is your favorite color and why? 

I would say BLUE as well as alot of other people. It reminds me of blue sky, the ocean. Green would be 2nd choice for the grass I love to walk barefoot in it. Not sure when that will happen again. Maybe in May when I go to Disney


----------



## Mysteria

Morning team Mickey!  I haven't posted in a bit and finding it hars to keep up.  Hope it was a great week for everyone.


----------



## tigger813

The reason I MUST have your team name in the title:

I put your weigh ins in the spreadsheet straight from my home email and then I go back and clear out my DIS in box to make sure I haven't forgotten to put in weigh ins in!


----------



## Rose&Mike

jenjolt said:


> Oy this week has been exhausting!! I'm ready for the weekend!! Only 4 more days until I'm at Disney WOOT WOOT!!!! I have decided the one healthy goal I'm going to keep there is to continue working out every morning!! Going to make good use of the BW Gym!!!!!!
> 
> My favorite color is blue...it just is so calming to me!! A light blue sky, the blue ocean, blue just screams calm and relaxing to me!!!!!! It's also one half of the color of my favorite B-ball team....GO KU JAYHAWKS!!


So exciting!!! Have a fabulous trip! I love BWV!!! A run (or walk) around the lake or to DHS and back is a wonderful way to get exercise!



flipflopmom said:


> Best laid plans, I might be late for work, but I have to share!  I had about 20 minutes left before I was "supposed" to start getting ready.  Looked at the wii and thought, you know what, I'd much rather run.  Now, I've only run 2 times in the last 3 months, and I've let EVERY excuse in the book get in the way.  Instead of my usual, "I don't have time for a run", I said "I've got 20 minutes".  Chose a really hilly route to make it extra tought, and did a short 2 miles.  I had forgotten how much I enjoy running, the power it makes me feel.  So, there's my book, gonna be late, don't have time to weigh, but I am so excited.  If I can get out there in the temps and wind today, with short time, I can do this again.  I feel so encouraged!
> 
> Happy Friday!


Good for you Taryn!! What a great way to start the day.



smile4stamps said:


> I am standing in my way as is my DH.  I thought we were both going to use the BL Wii game together but so far its just been me while he continues to eat poorly and a million calories a day.  He however is not pushing the bad stuff on me just not helping me to prepare healthy options


 This is a hard one. We want our family members to be healthy and to join us on our journey, but sometimes they aren't ready. Sometimes you just have to modle (sp??) the best behavior you can and be as encouraging as you can and then let it go. 



tigger813 said:


> The reason I MUST have your team name in the title:
> 
> I put your weigh ins in the spreadsheet straight from my home email and then I go back and clear out my DIS in box to make sure I haven't forgotten to put in weigh ins in!



PLEASE remember everyone to include your TEAM NAME on your post to Tracey along with your current weight.


----------



## keenercam

Rose - I am so sorry for all the sadness you have been encountering in your life.  It seems we go through phases where there is so much bad news and it is hard to stay positive.  I am really glad to hear that Tom is doing well.  And I am really glad you are going to go to the doctor.  You can't address a problem until you know what it is and can strategize a solution.  As for your measurements, it seems you MUST pay attention to the objective measure and recognize that you are probably right where you belong and do not need to lose any more.  Those numbers are very impressive.  You just have to think of them every time you look in the mirror, so that you can see the "real" fabulous you!




jking6 said:


> Today has not been a good day after Physical at doctors yesterday I had a spot removed on my leg today. The doctor does not like the looks of it. Now I have 4 stitches and was told to keep my leg elevated tonight because I bleed easily. No excerise tonight so will have to double tomorrow. I will not know the outcome until next week of the biopsy.



I hope you don't have to wait too long for good results on the biopsy. Keeping you in my thoughts.  Please take it easy and don't exercise today if you aren't feeling up to it.


CC - Sounds like yesterday was SOOOO much better for you.  You must have felt light years better knowing that you were in better control.  I hope today is an even better day and that you can string a bunch of these in-control days together so that you are reminded of just how good you are at this.  

Taryn - Kudos to you on the run!!!  So glad you got to do something you enjoy so much.  Woohoo!  Thank you for being our coach last week.  You were wonderful with the QOTDs and all your warm, helpful responses.




my3princes said:


> FRIDAY QOTD: I'll start off with an easy one. What is your favorite color and why?



Hi, Deb!  Thank you for being our coach this week.  

My favorite color overall is yellow.  It just reminds me of the sun and happiness.  My favorite color to wear is pink.  I think it is sweet and girlie.  

Sorry to all I missed.  I am really trying to be disciplined at work so that I don't have to stay here too late most evenings.  I try to get home and make a good dinner for Andrew and J.  Last night I left work and went to the Y to do 30 minutes on the bike, but they were all taken, so I did 30 minutes on the elliptical instead. I know it was a better calorie burn though it would have been better to do some non-weight bearing stuff for my knee.  I think it is getting stronger, though I still can't just walk up or down steps without something to hold on to.  It is hard having to have a "plan" for the simplest everyday physical activity.  UGH!  Once I got home and made dinner for everyone, I settled in to watch a Tim McGraw special.  Part-way through, I decided I didn't want to sit still and spent the entire last 35 minutes on my feet in front of the tv, moving, dancing, stepping (anything to stay in motion), even through the commercials.  Andrew thought it was weird, but "it felt good on my hips".  

Rose - I meant to respond, we are going to Disney the first weekend in March.  The 4th is J.'s birthday and we'll fly down that night, spend Saturday in the Magic Kingdom, have breakfast with friends at Boma on Sunday and then either visit other resorts or go to EPCOT depending on our schedule and the weather and how badly J. is worn out after a commando day at the MK. LOL!


----------



## tigger813

Holding off on my weigh in until Monday. Been a rough week and the kids are home again today as well as DH! Snowing really hard right now so I don't know if I'll be going in later or not. If it hasn't lightened up by 10:30 I'm not going anywhere! Wouldn't be able to get out of my driveway or down my street anyways. I'll have to call my boss too and see what she thinks. I live a lot closer but the way it's coming down it's not looking promising! I don't drive well in bad weather! Past experiences have made me a very jittery driver!


----------



## HappyMatt

*FRIDAY QOTD: I'll start off with an easy one. What is your favorite color and why? *

Who doesn't like the color blue? I like a darker blue, like cobalt blue. That's just fun to say, "cobalt blue." It's like the name of a character in some trashy novel. I'm thinking he would be a jaded private investigator . . . no, he's more of a misunderstood ranch hand. "Cobalt Blue lead the horse from the stable . . ." and so forth.

Anyways, I have always liked the color blue. I find it calming and pleasing to the eye. It is probably the color we see most in the world around us. It is everywhere, except in food (thank you George Carlin). 

I just like the color, there is not a whole lot of reasoning behind it.


----------



## keenercam

HappyMatt said:


> Who doesn't like the color blue? I like a darker blue, like cobalt blue. That's just fun to say, "cobalt blue." It's like the name of a character in some trashy novel. I'm thinking he would be a jaded private investigator . . . no, he's more of a misunderstood ranch hand. "Cobalt Blue lead the horse from the stable . . ." and so forth.



Okay, this totally made me LOL!!   Thank you for the smile this morning!!


----------



## Connie96

Howdy folks! 

There seems to be some confusion about when we will be measuring for WIN. Although we did measure every three weeks during the Fall Challenge, the schedule for the Spring Challenge is every FOUR weeks, as follows:

January 28
February 25
March 25
April 22
May 20

Those of you who have done your measurements this week, I'm happy to use them for Jan 28 if you choose not to measure again. Just let me know.

Happy Friday, y'all!


----------



## Holly324

smile4stamps said:


> Glad to hear you like the EASA2.  The only thing I don't like about the BL Challenge game is every routine besides the yoga has me doing jumping jacks and jump rope.  Jumping Jakes are not to bad but the *Jump Rope doesn't register when I do it for the game *and it makes me rattle the floorboards and the room with the Wii is between my MIL room and my DH and they are both usually sleeping when I use the Wii so I have to try to be quiet and those activities do not lend to being quiet.



Me either!  I love the BL challenge - I am so much stronger now than when I started, but it never registers for jump rope for me either.  I thought I was doing something wrong, but it sounds like it might be a problem with the game.

Anyway, I have 2 favorite colors.  I am a fan of yellow, because it is a happy color!  I mean, really, look -   So much yellow that is happy!!!    But my new favorite color is pink.  I have to love all things girly for myself now since I have 2 boys.  At least that is my theory!

I won't weigh in until Monday, so hopefully it is a good one.  Right now, I am down a bit, but we are going away again on another interview weekend, so hopefully I can stick to the plan.  We are even going so far as to bring a travel TV that the Wii can hook up to so I can attempt to get in some exercise over the weekend in the hotel room!  We'll see.  Have a great day everyone!


----------



## ScubaD

Connie96 said:


> Howdy folks!
> 
> There seems to be some confusion about when we will be measuring for WIN. Although we did measure every three weeks during the Fall Challenge, the schedule for the Spring Challenge is every FOUR weeks, as follows:
> 
> January 28
> February 25
> March 25
> April 22
> May 20
> 
> Those of you who have done your measurements this week, I'm happy to use them for Jan 28 if you choose not to measure again. Just let me know.
> 
> Happy Friday, y'all!




Thanks Connie,
I will resubmit next Friday.

Dave


----------



## Rose&Mike

Thanks Connie for clarifying. On one part of the instructions I had changed it to 4 weeks, but I found another spot where it still said 3. So I apologize for any confusion.

I will put the actual measure dates on the main page so we'll have a reference point for the future.


----------



## my3princes

Rose&Mike said:


> We have shoveled the driveway twice and it's still snowing. It's supposed to be single digits tonight, so could be a mess in the morning!



On the bright side you got in some great exercise 



tigger813 said:


> QOTD: Hmmmmm.... I love royal blue the most I think! I think I also look good in red and pink as well!







ScubaD said:


> Good evening teammates,
> 
> Just checking in after weigh-in and I was down another 1.8 pounds.  I was not expecting this as I have been monitoring my weight on my own scale several times a week and it showed very little change from last week's weigh-in, so I will take it.  Plus I have reduced my "WIN" inches by 7.  Not a bad week for the team.
> 
> Dave




Great job Dave.  DH and son are doing P90X too.  DH has done it in the past and was very successful.  He actually did double last spring 
Son is doing it to get into shape for lacrosse.  He is already showing definition in his arms and abs and it's only been a week and a half.




Merryweather27 said:


> Ugh--the last two days have not been good, but I'm still here and am committing to make this week better.  I apparently "overtrained" -- didn't know that was possible considering that all I'm doing for exercise is walking two miles in 40 minutes on my lunch break.  But my left Achilles tendon has been very angry at me since Tuesday night, so I didn't work out Wednesday or Thursday.  Will try to switch to some Wii boxing instead until it calms down.
> 
> My eating has also been utter crap since Wednesday.  I think I really need to stay away from the sugar.  I was thinking I could get away with the occasional soda or bit of chocolate, but if these two days have been any guide, it is far safer for me to "just say no".   Maybe I will take up Cam's tip about the minty gum!
> 
> Kinda scared to see what the scale will say tomorrow morning (well, later _this_ morning, LOL!).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Friday QOTD: My favorite color is blue.  It's just so calm and relaxing.



I hope your achilles heals quickly and that you can find alternative exercises to do 



Sugarglider said:


> Oh I've had a dreadful week of no exercise and too little sleep and TOM. Somehow I need to find a way to have a fresh start - tomorrow!
> 
> I've decided to go have a full "well being" checkup. we offer them free through work and they do everything including a blood test
> 
> in the meantime:
> 
> for those with the cravings and binges, have you tried chromium? A found a good quality one works for me - maybe it is placebo effect but it stops the cravings.



I think the full checkup is a great idea.  Hopefully you'll find that you are very healthy and find your motivation again.



tigger813 said:


> Another snow day here! Not sure if I'll be going in later or now. I'll call my clients last this morning. It may be ok by noon. I'll just have to wait and see. Of course, they may not want to go out either. Just hope they can reschedule if we cancel today. Expecting 4-10". I think I'll go back to bed for awhile. The no school phone call will be coming in about 10 minutes or so. One town that never closes is even closing today! And they're already talking about another big one next week! I hate when they talk about something a week away! May never happen!
> 
> Back to bed! Didn't sleep well as I was worrying about the weather and what to do today about work! My co-worker goes in this morning around 10 so I'll talk to her then about what is going on. Hopefully the girls cancel as well! I know my boss doesn't want to close again for the 3rd time in two weeks. Her kids are off too so she may not go in either!
> 
> TTFN



Hope you got a little more sleep.  Has the weather gotten better yet?



flipflopmom said:


> I love blue.  Always have.  It used to remind me of the ocean, now it reminds me of Cinderella's Castle!  I would love to paint my bedroom in shades of gray and blue, make me feel like I am in the castle!!!!   Turqouise makes my eyes pop, noticed it yesterday when I wore it.  All shades of blue....
> 
> Happy Friday!



I could instantly vision a sky on the ceiling, castle turrets and bricks on the walls with the sky coming down the walls to touch the castle   In my minds eye it looks beautiful 



smile4stamps said:


> This one is going to be very difficult for me!  I am lactose intolerant so I avoid most dairy and haven't tried many substitutes.  Anyone have any suggestions on how to get the dairy in?
> 
> Your food sounds so YUMMY!
> 
> I've been feeling like my knees are getting overworked with the exercise.  I've been feeling twinges in them and I am not used to having knee pain (just hip!)
> No snow days here!  I wish I was back in bed though!



I can't help with dairy substitutes, but I'm sure someone will have wonderful ideas.  I do want to comment on the knees hurting.  I had that happen to me several years ago.  Crocs were new on the market and I thought they were so comfortable.  I had several pair and wore them most of the time even while waitressing.  Around the same time my knees started killing me.  I really thought I was going to have to go to the doctor for knee replacement surgery   After about 9 months it dawned on me that the knee pain started around the same time as wearing crocs.  I went to  a shoe store that actually fits shoes to your feet and bought an ex*****ive pair of shoes to wear to work.  I put the crocs away and work new sneakers when not at work.  Within days my knees were completely better.  I spoke to my sons podiatrist and he said that crocs (and other shoes) that are not structured allow your feet to slop around in them which allow extra motion in the knees and will cause pain and even damage.  The same theory goes for old shoes that are worn down. 



Rose&Mike said:


> Thanks for being our coach this week!
> I love pink. For a long time my favorite color was green. Then I didn't have a favorite color. Now it's pink. I am turning into a girly girl in my old age.
> 
> Don't forget to turn in your weight and HH numbers along with your TEAM NAME today.



I think it's wonderful that as we age we can embrace our girly side 



jenjolt said:


> Oy this week has been exhausting!! I'm ready for the weekend!! Only 4 more days until I'm at Disney WOOT WOOT!!!! I have decided the one healthy goal I'm going to keep there is to continue working out every morning!! Going to make good use of the BW Gym!!!!!!
> 
> My favorite color is blue...it just is so calming to me!! A light blue sky, the blue ocean, blue just screams calm and relaxing to me!!!!!! It's also one half of the color of my favorite B-ball team....GO KU JAYHAWKS!!



4 days until Disney   I'm green with envy



flipflopmom said:


> Best laid plans, I might be late for work, but I have to share!  I had about 20 minutes left before I was "supposed" to start getting ready.  Looked at the wii and thought, you know what, I'd much rather run.  Now, I've only run 2 times in the last 3 months, and I've let EVERY excuse in the book get in the way.  Instead of my usual, "I don't have time for a run", I said "I've got 20 minutes".  Chose a really hilly route to make it extra tought, and did a short 2 miles.  I had forgotten how much I enjoy running, the power it makes me feel.  So, there's my book, gonna be late, don't have time to weigh, but I am so excited.  If I can get out there in the temps and wind today, with short time, I can do this again.  I feel so encouraged!
> 
> Happy Friday!



You go girl!!!  I can hear the happiness in your post 



Rose&Mike said:


> MM--I think lots of people (myself included) have a tendency to overdo it on the treadmill--too fast, too long.  And it's very common to have a different stride on the treadmill which can easily cause an injury. When I run on the treadmill, I have to force myself to slow down and really pay attention to my form. Here's hoping spring comes early and we can all get back outside soon!
> 
> Hang in there everyone!



Great Advice



jking6 said:


> FRIDAY QOTD: I'll start off with an easy one. What is your favorite color and why?
> 
> I would say BLUE as well as alot of other people. It reminds me of blue sky, the ocean. Green would be 2nd choice for the grass I love to walk barefoot in it. Not sure when that will happen again. Maybe in May when I go to Disney



Blue is hands down the favorite color here.  Hmmm there must be some research out there as to why this is true



Mysteria said:


> Morning team Mickey!  I haven't posted in a bit and finding it hars to keep up.  Hope it was a great week for everyone.



Keep posting, let us lift you up and help keep you on track.



tigger813 said:


> The reason I MUST have your team name in the title:
> 
> I put your weigh ins in the spreadsheet straight from my home email and then I go back and clear out my DIS in box to make sure I haven't forgotten to put in weigh ins in!



Thanks for the reminder.  Also please double check your number so Tracy doesn't have to sent us PMs to double check (I'm a guilty party )



keenercam said:


> My favorite color overall is yellow.  It just reminds me of the sun and happiness.  My favorite color to wear is pink.  I think it is sweet and girlie.
> 
> Sorry to all I missed.  I am really trying to be disciplined at work so that I don't have to stay here too late most evenings.  I try to get home and make a good dinner for Andrew and J.  Last night I left work and went to the Y to do 30 minutes on the bike, but they were all taken, so I did 30 minutes on the elliptical instead. I know it was a better calorie burn though it would have been better to do some non-weight bearing stuff for my knee.  I think it is getting stronger, though I still can't just walk up or down steps without something to hold on to.  It is hard having to have a "plan" for the simplest everyday physical activity.  UGH!  Once I got home and made dinner for everyone, I settled in to watch a Tim McGraw special.  Part-way through, I decided I didn't want to sit still and spent the entire last 35 minutes on my feet in front of the tv, moving, dancing, stepping (anything to stay in motion), even through the commercials.  Andrew thought it was weird, but "it felt good on my hips".
> 
> Rose - I meant to respond, we are going to Disney the first weekend in March.  The 4th is J.'s birthday and we'll fly down that night, spend Saturday in the Magic Kingdom, have breakfast with friends at Boma on Sunday and then either visit other resorts or go to EPCOT depending on our schedule and the weather and how badly J. is worn out after a commando day at the MK. LOL!



It sounds like you're doing a great job balancing everything.  I'm amazed that you are able to do so much.  I hope you have a fabulous trip.



tigger813 said:


> Holding off on my weigh in until Monday. Been a rough week and the kids are home again today as well as DH! Snowing really hard right now so I don't know if I'll be going in later or not. If it hasn't lightened up by 10:30 I'm not going anywhere! Wouldn't be able to get out of my driveway or down my street anyways. I'll have to call my boss too and see what she thinks. I live a lot closer but the way it's coming down it's not looking promising! I don't drive well in bad weather! Past experiences have made me a very jittery driver!



Hopefully things are clearing up for you.  We had snow here today, about 6 inches.  The kids still had school.  Nick gets has a half day today so I've got to run out soon to pick him and his bff up.  the roads look much better now.


----------



## my3princes

HappyMatt said:


> *FRIDAY QOTD: I'll start off with an easy one. What is your favorite color and why? *
> 
> Who doesn't like the color blue? I like a darker blue, like cobalt blue. That's just fun to say, "cobalt blue." It's like the name of a character in some trashy novel. I'm thinking he would be a jaded private investigator . . . no, he's more of a misunderstood ranch hand. "Cobalt Blue lead the horse from the stable . . ." and so forth.
> 
> Anyways, I have always liked the color blue. I find it calming and pleasing to the eye. It is probably the color we see most in the world around us. It is everywhere, except in food (thank you George Carlin).
> 
> I just like the color, there is not a whole lot of reasoning behind it.



No reasoning, you came up with some great reason.  Now I'll associate cobalt blue with you and it may not be the color


----------



## rothesaydismom

Hi, everyone!

My name is Andrea and I'm a brand-new member on Team Mickey!! 

After 35 years, I will finally get to meet Mickey on May 29th!!! I'm heading to WDW with my DH (who's been 5 times), DD 9 (1st visit) and DS 6 (1st visit). I'm hoping this challenge will help me to look my best for that very first photo with Mickey (and if it doesn't, then I'll be relying on PhotoShop! ).

Much success to all of us as we aim to be healthier this year!!


----------



## my3princes

I will weigh in tomorrow morning.  I'm hoping to exercise tonight, that's right I'm going to face my nemisis   I have been struggling for the last week.  TOM, work stress, not feeling well (maybe stress, maybe something in my work environment as coworkers are getting daily headaches too), life stess.  Well you get the idea.  I took a sick day today partially because I haven't been feeling well and partially because I needed a mental health day.  I plan to update my resume and get some job applications out.  I'm empowering myself and being proactive.  We also got news last night that my 47 year old cousin has been given 12 days to live.  He was diagnosed with pancreatic cancer in the fall.  He actually didn't tell his family until after his daughter's wedding.  He has had treatment, but it hasn't worked.  Needless to say it has shaken our family up.  He has 3 girls that are in their late teens and early 20s.  I think just knowing that he is only 4 years older than me has really hit home.


----------



## Rose&Mike

my3princes said:


> I will weigh in tomorrow morning.  I'm hoping to exercise tonight, that's right I'm going to face my nemisis   I have been struggling for the last week.  TOM, work stress, not feeling well (maybe stress, maybe something in my work environment as coworkers are getting daily headaches too), life stess.  Well you get the idea.  I took a sick day today partially because I haven't been feeling well and partially because I needed a mental health day.  I plan to update my resume and get some job applications out.  I'm empowering myself and being proactive.  We also got news last night that my 47 year old cousin has been given 12 days to live.  He was diagnosed with pancreatic cancer in the fall.  He actually didn't tell his family until after his daughter's wedding.  He has had treatment, but it hasn't worked.  Needless to say it has shaken our family up.  He has 3 girls that are in their late teens and early 20s.  I think just knowing that he is only 4 years older than me has really hit home.



Oh Deb. I am so sorry. The age thing really does hit home. And might I add, it might frighten your kids as well. It scared the crud out of Tom when Mike's sister died so unexpectedly. It was a shocker to him to realize that it could happen to his parents, too. And pancreatic cancer--we have a friend who died of pancratic cancer. It's a horrible disease. I'm glad you are taking a mental health day.


----------



## Stinasmom

*QOTD Thursday, January 20th: What is your "go to" food? The one that you can reach for when you are hungry between meals, need a little something, or even too busy for a meal, that is HEALTHY!*

If I'm really "on the go" I like packaged bars... Luna Lemon Zest, Classic ZONE Perfect, or Clif bars. I find now that I can only eat about 1/2 at a time before feeling full. 
I've read that 5 small meals per day is better than three bigger ones, and withouth specifically meaning to, this is pretty much what I've been doing because of when I get hungry. I've found that even though I am feeling REALLY hungry, eating just a small portion, or half a bar as mentioned above, satisfies me for hours. 

*What is my favorite color?*
Dark Blue - you know that blue that almost looks dark purple in some light...
I tried really hard this last week to find a swim suit that color online... no luck, settled for "cobalt blue."

Speaking of swim suits... this was one of my "rewards."  I am sure that the money we have saved these last three weeks by not drinking the nice wines we usually had with dinner will more than cover the cost of the 2 bikinis I ordered from Victoria's Secret!!
I know, BIKINI's!  What am I thinking?  

I have more time before our cruise in March to trim down more so as not to scare the natives. 

One more confession here - and I know this is not the healthiest reward I am bestowing on myself, but, I said after I get the first 10+ lbs off I could start  tanning in preparation for our 2 week trip in March. firefight hold your flames...) I go in tomorrow!
Yes, I know the risks of tanning beds and have only done this once before - last May before a 2 week trip to Hawaii.   It was great to not burn while in the HOT, high in the sky sun of Hawaii. 
Plus, it's been a long, dreary, cold, snowy winter here... I could use some tint. 
Oh, next 5 lbs off and I get a pedicure and lighter hair color!  

Marcy


----------



## HappyMatt

Stinasmom said:


> I tried really hard this last week to find a swim suit that color online... no luck, settled for "cobalt blue."



*Cobalt Blue!*


----------



## Rose&Mike

*Hello Team Mickey and Team Donald!*

*Let's talk coaching!* I have the following spots still available. We are filling through the end of March, with the thought still being that we will merge in April. I have already had offers from some of the regulars to coach a second week, but I would love to see a couple of new people step up and give coaching a try. 

It's only a one week period. You do not have to repond to every post, but just work to be as supportive as possible, and of course you need to post a QOTD. Having said all that if you are interested, please pm me with the week you would like to coach AND as always your TEAM NAME. If you have any questions, I will be happy to answer them, or you can pm donac or flipflopmom. Thanks in advance!

*Team Mickey openings:*
2/18--2/24
3/4--3/10

*Team Donald openings:*
3/4--3/10	
3/18--3/24	
3/25--3/31


----------



## keenercam

Rose - I was going to volunteer to coach but both of those weeks include weekends where I will be away the entire time and not able to check in and post during the day.  Once you open up April I will be happy to jump on board to coach for a week.


----------



## my3princes

Stinasmom said:


> One more confession here - and I know this is not the healthiest reward I am bestowing on myself, but, I said after I get the first 10+ lbs off I could start  tanning in preparation for our 2 week trip in March. firefight hold your flames...) I go in tomorrow!
> Yes, I know the risks of tanning beds and have only done this once before - last May before a 2 week trip to Hawaii.   It was great to not burn while in the HOT, high in the sky sun of Hawaii.
> Plus, it's been a long, dreary, cold, snowy winter here... I could use some tint.
> Oh, next 5 lbs off and I get a pedicure and lighter hair color!
> 
> Marcy



I am a sun worshiper.  I don't go to a booth often, and just found out that my tanning place went out of business.  Not even sure when.  It sucks because Chris and I both still had credits.  During the summer I'll lay by the pool while the kids swim.  It is so healing for me.  The warm of the sun and eventually the glow of my skin.  I know it's bad, but I don't have many vices


----------



## Rose&Mike

HappyMatt said:


> *FRIDAY QOTD: I'll start off with an easy one. What is your favorite color and why? *
> 
> Who doesn't like the color blue? I like a darker blue, like cobalt blue. That's just fun to say, "cobalt blue." It's like the name of a character in some trashy novel. I'm thinking he would be a jaded private investigator . . . no, he's more of a misunderstood ranch hand. "Cobalt Blue lead the horse from the stable . . ." and so forth.
> 
> Anyways, I have always liked the color blue. I find it calming and pleasing to the eye. It is probably the color we see most in the world around us. It is everywhere, except in food (thank you George Carlin).
> 
> I just like the color, there is not a whole lot of reasoning behind it.


 This made me smile too. I am picturing Cobalt Blue with long blond hair and blue eyes.  Thanks for the smile.



Holly324 said:


> Me either!  I love the BL challenge - I am so much stronger now than when I started, but it never registers for jump rope for me either.  I thought I was doing something wrong, but it sounds like it might be a problem with the game.
> 
> Anyway, I have 2 favorite colors.  I am a fan of yellow, because it is a happy color!  I mean, really, look -   So much yellow that is happy!!!    But my new favorite color is pink.  I have to love all things girly for myself now since I have 2 boys.  At least that is my theory!
> 
> I won't weigh in until Monday, so hopefully it is a good one.  Right now, I am down a bit, but we are going away again on another interview weekend, so hopefully I can stick to the plan.  We are even going so far as to bring a travel TV that the Wii can hook up to so I can attempt to get in some exercise over the weekend in the hotel room!  We'll see.  Have a great day everyone!


Have a good weekend! Very impressive to take the Wii along for exercise!


my3princes said:


> On the bright side you got in some great exercise


I actually don't mind shoveling snow, but for some reason my steps don't count on my healthmiles pedometer--I guess cause I'm shuffling and trying not to fall on my behind! I don't even own boots--I really belong in the deep south! And good advice on the shoes.

And Deb--did I see something about exercise? I still think you need to wear a pedometer and count your steps. I think on most days you would smoke all of us!



rothesaydismom said:


> Hi, everyone!
> 
> My name is Andrea and I'm a brand-new member on Team Mickey!!
> 
> After 35 years, I will finally get to meet Mickey on May 29th!!! I'm heading to WDW with my DH (who's been 5 times), DD 9 (1st visit) and DS 6 (1st visit). I'm hoping this challenge will help me to look my best for that very first photo with Mickey (and if it doesn't, then I'll be relying on PhotoShop! ).
> 
> Much success to all of us as we aim to be healthier this year!!


Welcome Andrea! Let us know if you have any questions!



Stinasmom said:


> *QOTD Thursday, January 20th: What is your "go to" food? The one that you can reach for when you are hungry between meals, need a little something, or even too busy for a meal, that is HEALTHY!*
> 
> If I'm really "on the go" I like packaged bars... Luna Lemon Zest, Classic ZONE Perfect, or Clif bars. I find now that I can only eat about 1/2 at a time before feeling full.
> I've read that 5 small meals per day is better than three bigger ones, and withouth specifically meaning to, this is pretty much what I've been doing because of when I get hungry. I've found that even though I am feeling REALLY hungry, eating just a small portion, or half a bar as mentioned above, satisfies me for hours.
> 
> *What is my favorite color?*
> Dark Blue - you know that blue that almost looks dark purple in some light...
> I tried really hard this last week to find a swim suit that color online... no luck, settled for "cobalt blue."
> 
> Speaking of swim suits... this was one of my "rewards."  I am sure that the money we have saved these last three weeks by not drinking the nice wines we usually had with dinner will more than cover the cost of the 2 bikinis I ordered from Victoria's Secret!!
> I know, BIKINI's!  What am I thinking?
> 
> I have more time before our cruise in March to trim down more so as not to scare the natives.
> 
> One more confession here - and I know this is not the healthiest reward I am bestowing on myself, but, I said after I get the first 10+ lbs off I could start  tanning in preparation for our 2 week trip in March. firefight hold your flames...) I go in tomorrow!
> Yes, I know the risks of tanning beds and have only done this once before - last May before a 2 week trip to Hawaii.   It was great to not burn while in the HOT, high in the sky sun of Hawaii.
> Plus, it's been a long, dreary, cold, snowy winter here... I could use some tint.
> Oh, next 5 lbs off and I get a pedicure and lighter hair color!
> 
> Marcy


The lemon zest bar sounds great. And I wear a two piece! But I wear the boy short bottom because I just cannot expose my entire tummy! And you got a *Cobalt Blue* suit! (Though I think the font color is navy, not cobalt!) And on most days, I eat 5 small meals a day. As my DH likes to say--you don't eat anything, no wonder you are hungry every two or three hours! It really works better for me, as long as I have a plan. If I don't I find myself starving with nothing to eat and doing the low blood sugar thing. Which is not good.



keenercam said:


> Rose - I was going to volunteer to coach but both of those weeks include weekends where I will be away the entire time and not able to check in and post during the day.  Once you open up April I will be happy to jump on board to coach for a week.


Thanks Cam! I will keep you in my mind when we get ready to schedule the last two months.



my3princes said:


> I am a sun worshiper.  I don't go to a booth often, and just found out that my tanning place went out of business.  Not even sure when.  It sucks because Chris and I both still had credits.  During the summer I'll lay by the pool while the kids swim.  It is so healing for me.  The warm of the sun and eventually the glow of my skin.  I know it's bad, but I don't have many vices


Oh, I love the sun. I could really be addicted to tanning if I tried. We lived in San Diego for 5 years when I was in my 20s. It was fabulous. I was so tanned. And now I am paying for it. (I have ivory skin and wear the lightest foundation, need I say more....) If the sun even comes out for a few minutes in the winter I feel a burst of happiness. I really belong in Florida or South Carolina or Georgia, or maybe the Bahamas... 

Hope everyone is having a great day!


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

flipflopmom said:


> Worrying a bit about Sophie, she's not learning letters as easily as I would like for her to at 4, and her small motor skills aren't as well defined.  I am worrying about when I dropped her, and afraid there is something in the brain that we don't know about.  Don't know what's up with stressing over this today...
> 
> Might be back later!
> Taryn



If it makes you feel any better ryan had trouble learning his numbers and with writing.  Until recently he only new 1-4 to recognize and he is 6.  In pre k his writing seemed so behind too.  He is progressing fine but I think his thing is lack of focus and motivation for school work.  He would much rather play the day away.  I wouldnt worry about dropping her.  I was dropped on my head a number of times as a kid....my parents have said.  and look at me Im fine.  I bet sophie is ahead in other areas like vocabulary, problem solving, etc.  When I get stressed about it I think to myself....You cant expect them to be superstars at everything right.



my3princes said:


> Hi, I'm Deb and I'm your coach starting tomorrow. Since I usually don't get on until late morning or sometimes early evening I will post the qotd tonight.
> 
> FRIDAY QOTD: I'll start off with an easy one. What is your favorite color and why?



Thanks to Taryn!!!! For coaching this week.  and welcome DEB!!!!  My favorite color is blue.  Not sure why but it just appeals to me.  If you would look at my closet though you would see mostly black and grey.



jenjolt said:


> I'm ready for the weekend!! Only 4 more days until I'm at Disney WOOT WOOT!!!!



woo hoo I bet you cant wait.  I think you have a great goal set for exercising on your trip.



flipflopmom said:


> I had about 20 minutes left before I was "supposed" to start getting ready.  Looked at the wii and thought, you know what, I'd much rather run.  Now, I've only run 2 times in the last 3 months, and I've let EVERY excuse in the book get in the way.  Instead of my usual, "I don't have time for a run", I said "I've got 20 minutes".  Chose a really hilly route to make it extra tought, and did a short 2 miles.  I had forgotten how much I enjoy running, the power it makes me feel.  So, there's my book, gonna be late, don't have time to weigh, but I am so excited.  If I can get out there in the temps and wind today, with short time, I can do this again.  I feel so encouraged!
> 
> Happy Friday!



good for you taryn.  Im glad you joined the polar bear club.....(us runners who are crazy and run in below freezing temps.)



keenercam said:


> Rose - I meant to respond, we are going to Disney the first weekend in March.  The 4th is J.'s birthday and we'll fly down that night, spend Saturday in the Magic Kingdom, have breakfast with friends at Boma on Sunday and then either visit other resorts or go to EPCOT depending on our schedule and the weather and how badly J. is worn out after a commando day at the MK. LOL!



I wanted to reply on your initial post about this but I wanted to say how wonderful it is of you to take J to disney.  He is going to be speechless.  I bet he feels like he hit the jackpot right now.



rothesaydismom said:


> Hi, everyone!
> 
> My name is Andrea and I'm a brand-new member on Team Mickey!!
> 
> After 35 years, I will finally get to meet Mickey on May 29th!!! I'm heading to WDW with my DH (who's been 5 times), DD 9 (1st visit) and DS 6 (1st visit). I'm hoping this challenge will help me to look my best for that very first photo with Mickey (and if it doesn't, then I'll be relying on PhotoShop! ).
> 
> Much success to all of us as we aim to be healthier this year!!



Welcome to our team andrea.  Wow your first trip.  That is so exciting.


Sorry I have been MIA the past few days.  Lots going on in my world.  I wont bore you with details but bottom line is WAY too much to do and not enough time.  

I am completely frustrated with the scale and my measurements really dont seem to be moving either.  Not sure what I am doing right or wrong.  I hope I fix it soon.  

I have an 8 mile run to do this weekend. The weather is forcasted to be in the teens.  It should be interesting.

I hope you all enjoy your weekend.  TGIF


----------



## tigger813

Rose- I'd be happy to do 3/4-3/10 if no one else has volunteered for those weeks!

Good evening everyone! Been a very emotional afternoon for me! I was able to get into work and so glad I did. One of my clients was a 16 year old with about 2 weeks left to live! She has a bucket list and 2 things on it were to get a facial and have a massage! Her family is beautiful! Her cousin was my other client and when she goes to college she wants to go into pre-med! I couldn't wait to come home and hug my girls and I will be praying that my girls stay  healthy and that my client has peaceful and happy last days! She has been to visit the Cake Boss as part of her Make A Wish. Tomorrow her family is taking her to Ben & Gerry's in VT. They were calling to make sure they would be open tomorrow! I feel very fortunate to have met this girl and her family. It puts life in perspective doesn't it! 

I came home and made a drink. I had stopped at the grocery store to get veggies and also picked up some foccaccia to have as an appetizer! I'm exhausted physically and emotionally from today. I've been awake off and on since 3:30 this morning. I've also got a bit of a headache!

DH and I will be contributing to GKTW most definitely now! To hear the young girl breathe and relaxing was so sweet! I tried to focus all of my energies on making her relax and not hurt! I just hope I helped  even if just a little bit!

Going to take it easy tonight and just enjoy my family! I will be adding in all the weigh ins that have come in since I left for work either later tonight or in the morning before basketball! I hope my inbox doesn't completely fill up! Still room for 70 more weigh ins so I should be ok until tomorrow! I know about 30 came in while I was out!

Hug your kids and family and pray for this lovely young girl and her family!


----------



## jking6

rothesaydismom said:


> Hi, everyone!
> 
> My name is Andrea and I'm a brand-new member on Team Mickey!!
> 
> After 35 years, I will finally get to meet Mickey on May 29th!!! I'm heading to WDW with my DH (who's been 5 times), DD 9 (1st visit) and DS 6 (1st visit). I'm hoping this challenge will help me to look my best for that very first photo with Mickey (and if it doesn't, then I'll be relying on PhotoShop! ).
> 
> Much success to all of us as we aim to be healthier this year!!



Welcome to team Mickey I will be in Disney in May as well...

I definitey will pray for peace for the little girl. Stay warm, extreme cold is coming our way...

As for those talking about the tanning beds, Please think twice I am going through a stressful weekend waiting for biopsy to come back.  I loved tanning I even had my own bed. I will not know until sometime next week.


----------



## sarahrip

Hello everyone, I'm new to this Dis biggest loser and so happy to have found it. My current goal is to lose 30 to 40 pounds before our WDW trip on May 15th. I started my current weight loss journey Jan 1st and was 210LBS and I am now at 201 so not to bad but need to step it up some. So here's to us and all of our weight loss journeys!!

Tracey you are so right about hugging your kids a lil closer, its so heartbreaking when you see a child go threw something so hard. Our neighbors friends lil boy lost his battle to cancer a yr ago last oct and I can't help think of him everytime we drive by his elementary school.he was only 9.


----------



## KSH

my3princes said:


> We also got news last night that my 47 year old cousin has been given 12 days to live.  He was diagnosed with pancreatic cancer in the fall.


 Sending prayers to your family, and his daughters especially.  I hope they are able to enjoy the time they have together.



rothesaydismom said:


> My name is Andrea and I'm a brand-new member on Team Mickey!!


Welcome Andrea!  This is a great team!




Stinasmom said:


> 2 bikinis I ordered from Victoria's Secret!!
> I know, BIKINI's!  What am I thinking?


Wow Marcy, that is very inspiring! I'm sure you'll rock those bikinis.  I think the last time I wore a bikini was when I was 11 or 12.  I'd be happy now just to not freak out worrying that my tankini top is going to ride up! 



Rose&Mike said:


> I would love to see a couple of new people step up and give coaching a try.


I am hoping to be able to take a spot later in the challenge - the next couple of months I have a lot of travel planned but it should slow down after that.  I think coaching would really help with focus for the week - and I love that it helps share the time involved with keeping a challenge like this going.  Great idea.



tigger813 said:


> One of my clients was a 16 year old with about 2 weeks left to live! She has a bucket list and 2 things on it were to get a facial and have a massage! Her family is beautiful!


How fabulous that you were able to help fulfill her bucket list!  She and her family sound very special.


Ok, so I have some catching up to do on QOTDs:

*QOTD Thursday, January 20th: What is your "go to" food? The one that you can reach for when you are hungry between meals, need a little something, or even too busy for a meal, that is HEALTHY!*In addition to most of what has been mentioned already, I usually keep Nature's Own double fiber wheat bread around.  I don't try to eat a lot of it, but it is very filling (and 1 point per slice for other WWers).  I toast it and add some peanut butter, or sometimes I wrap a slice around my second staple - Ball Park smoked white turkey franks (also 1 point!).   I am really glad I've found those two items in the last year or so.

*FRIDAY QOTD: I'll start off with an easy one. What is your favorite color and why? *Green! I have always loved it and don't know why unless maybe it is because there is so much around outside (most of the year anyway!).  My runner-up is a hot-pinkish purple I don't even know the real name for, but I know it when I see it.  Anyone who guessed just based on my wardrobe would think it was #1, but that is only because I can't find a lot of my favorite shades of green in clothing.  

Anyone else as ready for the weekend as I am?  What is it about holiday weeks that makes them seem so much longer than regular 5-day workweeks?!! I am exhausted, I think I'll be in bed by 8.  I'm also very sore from boot camp this week, we had tough workouts every day.  Tomorrow I'm doing a 6.5 mile run with my running group, and thankfully we are scheduled for a flat run by the river.  There aren't many places without hills for us so this is very exciting.

I weighed in this morning and was down .4, yay!  Any loss is good with me. Only 1.2 down so far for this challenge, but I really think that has something to do with building muscle again after the holiday break.  I noticed today my pants feel like more than 1.2 is gone!

Hope you all have a great weekend!

Karen


----------



## dis-happy

Sorry Team Mickey, I let you down.  NO weight loss this week!  Boo-hoo.  I did everything I was supposed to so it's a little disappointing.  TOM really caught up with me----I could give Dolly Parton a run for her money with how much water I'm retaining.  Will carry on though and hope for the best by next Friday.


----------



## Disney Yooper

my3princes said:


> Hi, I'm Deb and I'm your coach starting tomorrow. Since I usually don't get on until late morning or sometimes early evening I will post the qotd tonight.
> 
> FRIDAY QOTD: I'll start off with an easy one. What is your favorite color and why?
> 
> 
> 
> My favorite color is purple. It was blue until just a couple of years ago. I finally listened to all the experts that say that if you have brown or hazel eyes then purple will make your pop. I started wearing purple or purple accents most every day, found an awesome purple liquid eyeliner and eventually fell in love with the color. It's funny how a favorite color can change over time, but I guess I'm maturing



Too funny Deb.  Should have known purple would be your favorite color as it is mine.  It was blue for the majority of my life.  My favorite flower has always been the lilac.  There is nothing more amazing than the smell of lilacs when they bloom in the spring.  On a trip to Mackinac Island about a dozen years ago during the Liliac Festival, I bought a purple Lilac Festival sweatshirt.  Wearing that sweatshirt always made me feel good.  I think that is what prompted the change.  Now about 1/4 of my clothes are purple or have purple accents.  Purple just makes me feel good.


----------



## tigger813

All weigh ins sent prior to 7:50 have been entered (jenjolt that includes your as well)!

Keep 'em coming!

Reminder list will come out tomorrow night!


----------



## Disney Yooper

Rose&Mike said:


> And Deb--did I see something about exercise? I still think you need to wear a pedometer and count your steps. I think on most days you would smoke all of us!



I'm not sure a pedometer has enough numbers to count all her steps!  The woman wears me out just reading what she is up to every day.


----------



## Merryweather27

Well, I am in shock!  I weighed in this morning and I am down another 4 pounds!  Surprising since I spent two days this week more trudging along just _behind_ the wagon instead of really _on_ the wagon. But I'm certainly not complaining! 



The Mystery Machine said:


> Merry maybe we can blame it on the weather. I am also a Mizzou alum. I ALSO overdid my achilles tendon from walking on the treadmill.
> 
> I have no problems walking the dogs for several miles however I have found out that I cannot do the same thing on the treadmill. That really really stinks.



Sorry you're hurting too!  It does indeed stink.  I think Rose was mentioning something about treadmill running affecting your gait, and I'm pretty sure mine is mostly tied to the day I trudged through snow-covered sidewalks that hadn't been cleared.  So yeah, blaming it on the weather sounds logical to me! 



Rose&Mike said:


> http://www.sparkpeople.com/resource/fitness_articles.asp?id=1204
> 
> Ok, for anyone just getting started with walking, here are some guidelines.



Thanks for the info!  I think I really will have to mix it up more with the exercise.  It just floored me because I didn't think I was doing that much, yet 40 minutes is apparently week 12 on the chart on that SP page!



HappyMatt said:


> . . . no, he's more of a misunderstood ranch hand. "Cobalt Blue lead the horse from the stable . . ." and so forth.







my3princes said:


> I went to  a shoe store that actually fits shoes to your feet and bought an ex*****ive pair of shoes to wear to work.





Really did LOL at this, then had to explain to DH what was so funny.  An unintended extra letter I sure leads to an amusing typo!



rothesaydismom said:


> Hi, everyone!
> 
> My name is Andrea and I'm a brand-new member on Team Mickey!!






sarahrip said:


> Hello everyone, I'm new to this Dis biggest loser and so happy to have found it.



Welcome to both of you! 



my3princes said:


> We also got news last night that my 47 year old cousin has been given 12 days to live.  He was diagnosed with pancreatic cancer in the fall.  He actually didn't tell his family until after his daughter's wedding.  He has had treatment, but it hasn't worked.  Needless to say it has shaken our family up.  He has 3 girls that are in their late teens and early 20s.  I think just knowing that he is only 4 years older than me has really hit home.



Oh, I am so sorry.     Pancreatic cancer is evil and scary.  I lost my grandmother to it several years ago; she was only 63.  Hers was stage 4 before they even discovered it; they did one round of chemo and then gave up to let her last days be a little more comfortable.  We found out just after Christmas and she was gone before Easter.  We will keep your family in our thoughts!



my3princes said:


> I am a sun worshiper.  I don't go to a booth often, and just found out that my tanning place went out of business.  Not even sure when.  It sucks because Chris and I both still had credits.  During the summer I'll lay by the pool while the kids swim.  It is so healing for me.  The warm of the sun and eventually the glow of my skin.  I know it's bad, but I don't have many vices



I am so pale that I fry like bacon, so tanning is out of the question for me, but I know what you mean about loving the sun.  The absolute highlight of my trip to Vegas last August was slathering on the SPF 55 and spending the day sitting in the pool, reading my book, and basking in the hot, bright, desert sun!



tigger813 said:


> One of my clients was a 16 year old with about 2 weeks left to live!
> 
> It puts life in perspective doesn't it!



Wow.  It certainly does!



Rose&Mike said:


> *Hello Team Mickey and Team Donald!*
> 
> *Let's talk coaching!*



I could do either of those weeks.  Work is insane right now, it but should be calmer through most of February and March, which would give me a little more time to be on here and be a good coach.

Nicole


----------



## Disney Yooper

my3princes said:


> I am a sun worshiper.  I don't go to a booth often, and just found out that my tanning place went out of business.  Not even sure when.  It sucks because Chris and I both still had credits.  During the summer I'll lay by the pool while the kids swim.  It is so healing for me.  The warm of the sun and eventually the glow of my skin.  I know it's bad, but I don't have many vices



I love the feel of the sun.  However, I'm strange in that I always cover up in the sun.  Even when I was lifeguarding for two weeks straight sitting on the dock for 10 hour days, I wore so much sunscreen and cover ups that you could barely tell I had a "tan".  I also suffer from SAD during the fall and winter months due to the lack of sun so get as much of it as I can when it is out.


----------



## tigger813

YIKES!!!!! Team Mickey is LOSING Big time this week! We're down by 20 pounds so far! Get me those weigh ins!


----------



## rothesaydismom

Thank you all for the welcome messages!

Lots of prayers for good news and strength sent to all of you going through stressful times. 



sarahrip said:


> Hello everyone, I'm new to this Dis biggest loser and so happy to have found it. My current goal is to lose 30 to 40 pounds before our WDW trip on May 15th. I started my current weight loss journey Jan 1st and was 210LBS and I am now at 201 so not to bad but need to step it up some. So here's to us and all of our weight loss journeys!!



Welcome, Sarah! Congratulations on getting rid of 9 pounds already in just three weeks!


----------



## Disney Yooper

I have not been doing so great in the challenge to date.  I live in an apartment during the week and spend 14 hours round trip in the car going home every other week-end.  Since I'm here without my family, I don't always eat right and I work too many hours.  The only type of exercise that I enjoy is walking/jogging and my treadmill is at home.  DH & I have discussed it and have decided I really need to buy a treadmill for the apartment.  I've been pricing them this week and we will decide tomorrow which one I should buy by researching them online.  This will allow me to get my exercise either place.  I'm hoping that will help jumpstart me doing better on this challenge.  I'm also going to bring my daughter's small fridge for my office so that I can have healthy snacks at the office.


----------



## Disney Yooper

jking6 said:


> Welcome to team Mickey I will be in Disney in May as well...
> 
> I definitey will pray for peace for the little girl. Stay warm, extreme cold is coming our way...
> 
> As for those talking about the tanning beds, Please think twice I am going through a stressful weekend waiting for biopsy to come back.  I loved tanning I even had my own bed. I will not know until sometime next week.



Good thoughts that the biopsy comes back with desired results.


----------



## cclovesdis

flipflopmom said:


> Funny how you've moved to ice cream.  Is is chocolate flavor or do you just not want the chocolate anymore?  I totally agree with everything you said to CC!  I need to find these Luna bars.  And I know exactly what you mean about the 2 threads!
> 
> Worrying a bit about Sophie, she's not learning letters as easily as I would like for her to at 4, and her small motor skills aren't as well defined.  I am worrying about when I dropped her, and afraid there is something in the brain that we don't know about.  Don't know what's up with stressing over this today...



*Rose* hit the nail on the head! I'm afraid to succeed. I'm working on it though and I've accepted that it will take some time.

As for Sophie, don't stress. Give her some time. *Lindsay* had some great ideas too. She isn't entering K in the fall, so you definitely have time. But, that being said, I understand your concern. 

 for a run!


my3princes said:


> FRIDAY QOTD: I'll start off with an easy one. What is your favorite color and why?



I look best in red and blue (but not together). They've always been my favorite colors too.



flipflopmom said:


> That's a great start CC!!!  Can you get on  Dis at work and post to help?  Or at least read?  What about a motivational book to read during those times?  OR songs on a mp3 or ipod?



Thanks! My goal for this week is to journal everything I eat. I'm not worrying about points, just "bite it, write it." And, I only have access to my company's website, unfortunately.



smile4stamps said:


> This one is going to be very difficult for me!  I am lactose intolerant so I avoid most dairy and haven't tried many substitutes.  Anyone have any suggestions on how to get the dairy in?



So am I! Here are some of my favorites:

- Tropicana Trop50 with calcium
- Lactaid brand lactose-free, fat-free, calcium-fortified milk
- I can have Yoplait Light-I like the 100 calories "dessert" ones-usually if it says "contains live and active yogurt cultures" I can eat it without a problem
- Cabot and Cracker Barrel have naturally lactose-free cheeses available. I devour the Cracker Barrel reduced fat ones. Cabot even makes lactose-free shredded mozzerella!

I'm not a big fan of soy milk. There's a kind I do like, but it's expensive and I can't find it at the stores anymore. I don't even remember what it's called.

Hope those help!



keenercam said:


> CC - Sounds like yesterday was SOOOO much better for you.  You must have felt light years better knowing that you were in better control.  I hope today is an even better day and that you can string a bunch of these in-control days together so that you are reminded of just how good you are at this.



Thanks! Today was a good day too.  Sat. and Sun. are usually perfect, so hopefully that will be some good motivation for Monday and beyond.



my3princes said:


> We also got news last night that my 47 year old cousin has been given 12 days to live.



 Prayers for you and your family



tigger813 said:


> I just hope I helped  even if just a little bit!



I KNOW you did! 



jking6 said:


> As for those talking about the tanning beds, Please think twice I am going through a stressful weekend waiting for biopsy to come back.  I loved tanning I even had my own bed. I will not know until sometime next week.



 and prayers for your biopsy results.



tigger813 said:


> YIKES!!!!! Team Mickey is LOSING Big time this week! We're down by 20 pounds so far! Get me those weigh ins!



I'm down 2 for the week!  I'll PM you right now.


----------



## Disneywedding2010

QOTD Jan 21st - Favorite color

My favorite color would be red. I don't really have a specific reason as why I just like it. I have so many different red shirts its not even funny.


----------



## Disneywedding2010

The 3 year anniversary of my husband and daughter's death is on Thursday. The final mediation for everything that happened is the day after the 3 year anniversary. We were set to leave to go out of town Friday night to get away for a few days but I've just decided to stay close to home. 

I recieved the certified letter in the mail today from my lawyer and still have a mix of emotions going through me. I'm glad that this is going to be behind me in a few short days but I also can't help but be sad about it as well. Its just really hard to explain. 

I have told my personal trainer what is going on this coming week. He has me scheduled for Tuesday and Thursday. I asked him if he could try to get me in for 2 sessions on Thursday. The way I explained it to him was I'd rather be at the gym working out and get my mind off of it then sitting at home dwelling over it. I'm going to hear back from him this weekend to find out if he could get that 2nd session in on Thursday. 

I don't drive on the day of the anniversary. I have a hard time getting in the car but I know my fiance will drive me up to the gym. I have this fear that I'm going to die or get hurt that day. Its just hard to explain. 

I know I will be okay its just going to be hard day to get through. I'm hoping with lots of exercise and movies and such at home I should be okay.


----------



## rothesaydismom

Disney Yooper said:


> I live in an apartment during the week and spend 14 hours round trip in the car going home every other week-end.



A friend of mine suggested packing up portion-controlled snacks that won't go bad if left in your car for a day or so...granola bars/nuts/fruit bars, etc (of course, depending on the weather). That way you always have snacks available, especially when you're driving so much, so that you aren't as tempted to go through a drive-through. 

Good luck with your decision on which treadmill to buy!


----------



## Rose&Mike

Hi Team Mickey!

I am happy to say that we have filled all of the coaching spots for Team Mickey! I will update the first pages of the threads tomorrow.

We will have more spots for April and May, but are waiting until a decision about merging the threads is made. So, if you think you might still like to try coaching, keep April and May in mind!


----------



## Sugarglider

Rose&Mike said:


> What is the chromium supposed to do? Welcome back on the wagon.



I admit I haven't read through the thread yet to see if someone has answered - still here goes: Chromium is useful to even out insulin production and blood sugar balance. The one I take from Herbs of Gold is called "GI Balance" 

here is their blurb: _"Chromium is particularly important for normal carbohydrate metabolism and assists in maintaining healthy blood glucose levels, by aiding the transport of glucose from the blood into the cells. Indeed, chromium is well known for the important role it plays in the regulation of fluctuating blood sugar levels.

Diets high in simple sugars or refined carbohydrates may have increased chromium requirements."_

My nutricianist recommended it for helping to control sugar cravings.


----------



## sarahrip

rothesaydismom said:


> Welcome, Sarah! Congratulations on getting rid of 9 pounds already in just three weeks!



Welcome to you too and Thank you Andrea and others who have welcomed me to BL Team mickey.Yes 9 pounds off feels good and hope to keep it going


----------



## ReAnSt

I am down .4 of a pound, I will take any loss, although I wish it would have been more.

Questions of the Day

Quote- Always be a first-rate version of yourself, instead of a second-rate version of somebody else. 

Foods- string cheese, almonds, baby carrots, oranges, yogurt

Color-Green, I love nature and it reminds me of being out amongst the trees


----------



## flipflopmom

smile4stamps said:


> I've been feeling like my knees are getting overworked with the exercise.  I've been feeling twinges in them and I am not used to having knee pain (just hip!)


Just a thought, are you stretching before and after?  I am pretty good about a few stretches before and after a run, but if I'm going to do a video or wii, I forget.  You are wearing tennis shoes, right?  Doing cardio barefooted can lead to a lot of pain for me because of the lack of impact cushioning...



Rose&Mike said:


> Thanks for being our coach this week!
> I love pink. For a long time my favorite color was green. Then I didn't have a favorite color. Taryn--thank you for being our coach this week. Fabulous job! Have a good day today. Be glad you didn't get the snow this time. It's so cold--in the teens, that everything is now icy. Yuck! Good morning! I am still below my maintain weight, but up a pound today. And I honestly have no idea why. Usually I can figure it out, but today is a mystery. I am off today and really happy about that!


I love pink, too, and with 2 little girls, that's a good think.  Ak's favorite was pink, then purple, then pink and black, then zebra and pink, now it's zebra pink AND lime green. Sophie's used to be orange  but now she's pink and purple.  My little princesses!  I love pink, but don't have a lot of winter pinks, I think it makes me look washed out without a little tan.  Rose, I don't know how often you weigh, but the more into "maintenance" I am, and the less into "losing", my weight can fluctuate 1-2 pounds daily, dependent on cycles  (mid cycle can cause a gain for me??) sodium, workout, digestion, all sorts of TMI things.  I bet if you weigh again today, it would be gone. Hope you enjoyed your day off!  We're supposed to get some snow Tues/Wed next week, I think.



jenjolt said:


> Only 4 more days until I'm at Disney WOOT WOOT!!!! I have decided the one healthy goal I'm going to keep there is to continue working out every morning!! My favorite color is blue...it just is so calming to me!! A light blue sky, the blue ocean, blue just screams calm and relaxing to me!!!!!!


HOW VERY EXCITING!!! How long is your trip!  Enjoy the gym, there's something cool about working out on vacation, makes you feel strong, and dedicated!  Why is it people say they are feeling "blue" when they are down?  Blue is such a calm color.  Why don't they say "I'm feeling black?"


The Mystery Machine said:


> I have no problems walking the dogs for several miles however I have found out that I cannot do the same thing on the treadmill. That really really stinks.


I've only run once on a treadmill, and hated it.  It took me over a mile to get in any sort of stride, there's just a totally different rhythm there.  Give yourself some time...



smile4stamps said:


> I've learned that I can control what I eat, I was able to turn down Donuts!  and Popeye's Chicken!  I have also learned that I still love to eat out and don't like to cook!  That is a hard one as things that may seem semi nutritious on the menu when you look at the nutrition facts they really are not!  I thought we were both going to use the BL Wii game together but so far its just been me while he continues to eat poorly and a million calories a day.  My dream is to be out of debt.  I have tons of old CC debt that I am slowly trudging through.  It's slowly but surely coming down! The thing I did to help was inbetween eating out I squeezed my workout in!  I made somewhat healthy choices at my restaurnat meals (but still went over my calories).  I did make sure I had lots of fruit and veggies though!


You've learned a lot this week, and month.  I am with you on the DH situation.  Makes things tough!  And the nutrition facts are a HUGE thing to open your eyes to!!!!  I share your dream -  any useful hints?  Shoot me a pm!  We're researching various methods to get rid of CC debt and trying to figure it all out....  



Rose&Mike said:


> I am a big fan of cross training an...r how small"!  Good job!  And love the quote!


----------



## flipflopmom

Well.. well..  Here I am.  Wake up call from actually entering the foods into sparkpeople calorie tracker, and found I was over my 1200 by about 1000 calories yesterday.    Why oh why did I wait 3 weeks into the challenge to face it?  I have had the motivation and desire to looose lately, so why did I neglect one of my keys to loss????  I can't undo it, so I am just going to move forward.

I worked w/ Sophie some in a Disney letter writing and recognition workbook my SIL gave her for her birthday, and feel better about a couple of issues. I was afraid of a visual discrimination problem, but she was able to pick out the letters that didn't belong on the page.  She could also tell me the sounds the letters made, even if she couldn't name them, on most of the letters we worked on.  I know in the BIG picture, that's MUCH more important for reading that naming the letters, but as far as success in school, she's got to know the names.  Part of my problem is that I compare her to my K students and her sister.  Well, her sister got worked with LOTS on letters (first child syndrome), Sophie, not as much.  So I've renewed my committment to have time each day with her.  She loves the workbook, so hopefully that will help.  AS for writing, one of her issues is hand dominance problems.  She keeps switching back and forth.  Her grip has always been more appropriate with her right hand, but she likes to use both hands.  I am going to work with her right hand to see if we can strengthen those muscles.  She's my accident prone child, she actually got her fingers sliced at 14 months old when the glass pane of our back door fell down on them (not the glass, just the casing).  They didnt' think any tendons were cut, but she had 10 stiches in 3 fingers.  I'm not sure if any of that played a part, it was her left hand, and I wonder if not being able to use it for a while messed her up, like she was supposed to be left handed (AK is) and then got used to using her right?  

Not much going on here today.  Had to go to funeral home last night, mother of one of our church members died, but otherwise, just crashed.  Hopefully I can clean the floors and dust, and I have some baking to do.  Going to head to Wal Mart for ingredients here in a minute before the family gets up.  We got a wm gift card for a project at school, thankfully, so I'll use it.  

HAve a great day everyone!


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

tigger813 said:


> Good evening everyone! Been a very emotional afternoon for me! I was able to get into work and so glad I did. One of my clients was a 16 year old with about 2 weeks left to live! She has a bucket list and 2 things on it were to get a facial and have a massage! Her family is beautiful!



oh my that is so sad.  Im glad you could fulfill one of her dreams.  



Disneywedding2010 said:


> The 3 year anniversary of my husband and daughter's death is on Thursday.







flipflopmom said:


> Well.. well..  Here I am.  Wake up call from actually entering the foods into sparkpeople calorie tracker, and found I was over my 1200 by about 1000 calories yesterday.    Why oh why did I wait 3 weeks into the challenge to face it?  I have had the motivation and desire to looose lately, so why did I neglect one of my keys to loss????  I can't undo it, so I am just going to move forward.




I think I am going to get on this sparkpeople thing you guys are always talking about.  Maybe I just need a change.  Thanks for the advice.

Im glad sophie seems ok.  Its hard to compare kids to other children too.  They all are unique.  She also just turned 4 so its hard to compare her to your current students.  I did that all the time with Ryan.  Then when he would start doing something I would say "what the heck was I stressing about".  


So my plans for the day are:

Ryans Bball at 1045.
Stop at Victoria secret to get a GC for the bachlorette party I am going to tonight.
Possibly run my 8 miles after that
Coworker is picking me up at 320pm
Meeting the rest of the group at the office by 345
Driving over an hour to the party.
Party at the girls moms house than going to a karaoke bar.
coming home.

so busy day for me.  Got to get started!!!!!!


----------



## tigger813

Entered all the latest weigh ins! 

Off to work again! YEAH!!!! And yes, I am excited! 6th client this week!!!!!

Then it's Ash's basketball game. We'll probably stop somewhere for lunch on the way home.

TTFN


----------



## sarahrip

Posted by  FLIPFLOPGIRL 
I love lilacs! My parents have a huge lilac bush. I love to burn lilac candles in the spring. BTW, Sophie said "I need a purple birthday cake for my princess party, because Miss Vickie (her Sunday school teacher) said purple is the color for royalty!" Wear it with pride!    

  flipflopgirl, I also love lilacs, so when we moved back to Minnesota 4 yrs ago I asked my mom if I could have some of her full grown lilac bush so she gave me a stem from hers and if I remember right she got her plant from her mom so its a lilac bush being in three generations  but anywho I planted it and its growing nicely but after 3 yrs its not producing any lilacs yet. my neighbor also has a hugh lilac bush and we always get volunteers from her bush so last spring I let them grow so I could have even more lilacs one day wellll DH mowed right over them!!! So I was so mad and tried of waiting for lilacs to bloom so I went to the store and bought a lilac bush that was in bloom! so I canot wait for spring!!! Sorry such a long post on lilacs  BTW what brand of candle do you use for lilac sent?


----------



## aamomma

Hello everyone!  I've been reading, but haven't posted lately.  I was only down 1 lb. this week and was feeling a little discouraged.  My friend (whose husband does a lot of reading about metabolism, etc... for weightlifting) said that I probably need to zig zag my calories or have a "cheat day" because I am so strict about sticking to my calorie count each day, my body gets used to that and won't burn any more than I give it.  Does this happen to anyone else? I did try to up my calories yesterday, but when I totaled it, I was still only about 100 over.  Any comments?


----------



## Rose&Mike

sarahrip said:


> Hello everyone, I'm new to this Dis biggest loser and so happy to have found it. My current goal is to lose 30 to 40 pounds before our WDW trip on May 15th. I started my current weight loss journey Jan 1st and was 210LBS and I am now at 201 so not to bad but need to step it up some. So here's to us and all of our weight loss journeys!!


Almost to Onederland!!! So exciting! Can't wait to celebrate with you!



KSH said:


> I weighed in this morning and was down .4, yay!  Any loss is good with me. Only 1.2 down so far for this challenge, but I really think that has something to do with building muscle again after the holiday break.  I noticed today my pants feel like more than 1.2 is gone!
> 
> Hope you all have a great weekend!
> 
> Karen


Are you doing WIN? And just to repeat...a loss is a loss is a loss



dis-happy said:


> Sorry Team Mickey, I let you down.  NO weight loss this week!  Boo-hoo.  I did everything I was supposed to so it's a little disappointing.  TOM really caught up with me----I could give Dolly Parton a run for her money with how much water I'm retaining.  Will carry on though and hope for the best by next Friday.


You didn't let anyone down. Sometimes that's just the "weigh" it goes. Just keep swimming.



Merryweather27 said:


> Thanks for the info!  I think I really will have to mix it up more with the exercise.  It just floored me because I didn't think I was doing that much, yet 40 minutes is apparently week 12 on the chart on that SP page!
> 
> I could do either of those weeks.  Work is insane right now, it but should be calmer through most of February and March, which would give me a little more time to be on here and be a good coach.
> 
> Nicole


I'm glad the article helped. I think that chart was uber conservative, BUT if you are just getting started with exercise, it really helps to start slow. And mixing it up is a great way to get some extra workouts in. Thank you for volunteering to coach. I signed you up for 3/4--3/10.



Disney Yooper said:


> I love the feel of the sun.  However, I'm strange in that I always cover up in the sun.  Even when I was lifeguarding for two weeks straight sitting on the dock for 10 hour days, I wore so much sunscreen and cover ups that you could barely tell I had a "tan".  I also suffer from SAD during the fall and winter months due to the lack of sun so get as much of it as I can when it is out.


I do SAD as well. I take Vitamin D (when I remember) a couple of times a week in the winter and it really seems to help. I do love the sunshine.



Disney Yooper said:


> I have not been doing so great in the challenge to date.  I live in an apartment during the week and spend 14 hours round trip in the car going home every other week-end.  Since I'm here without my family, I don't always eat right and I work too many hours.  The only type of exercise that I enjoy is walking/jogging and my treadmill is at home.  DH & I have discussed it and have decided I really need to buy a treadmill for the apartment.  I've been pricing them this week and we will decide tomorrow which one I should buy by researching them online.  This will allow me to get my exercise either place.  I'm hoping that will help jumpstart me doing better on this challenge.  I'm also going to bring my daughter's small fridge for my office so that I can have healthy snacks at the office.


Good luck with finding a treadmill. Are you going to be permanently in the apartment? Would it make more sense to join the Y or a gym on a temporary basis? We paid a lot of money for our treadmill at home and it's still not even comparable to the treadmills at the Y. Hang in there.

CC--woohoo for a loss this week. And you will succeed--just hang in there.

Disneywedding2010-- While I have not had to deal with anything like what you have, I have learned in my old, wise years--there are somedays you just have to get through. And not worry about how you got through them or what you ate or weather you exerercised or even what you did that day. You just have to get through them and come out the other side. I'll be thinking of you this week.



Sugarglider said:


> I admit I haven't read through the thread yet to see if someone has answered - still here goes: Chromium is useful to even out insulin production and blood sugar balance. The one I take from Herbs of Gold is called "GI Balance"
> 
> here is their blurb: _"Chromium is particularly important for normal carbohydrate metabolism and assists in maintaining healthy blood glucose levels, by aiding the transport of glucose from the blood into the cells. Indeed, chromium is well known for the important role it plays in the regulation of fluctuating blood sugar levels.
> 
> Diets high in simple sugars or refined carbohydrates may have increased chromium requirements."_
> 
> My nutricianist recommended it for helping to control sugar cravings.


Thanks! That's interesting.



ReAnSt said:


> Quote- Always be a first-rate version of yourself, instead of a second-rate version of somebody else.


I love this quote!



flipflopmom said:


> Just a thought, are you stretching before and after?  I am pretty good about a few stretches before and after a run, but if I'm going to do a video or wii, I forget.  You are wearing tennis shoes, right?  Doing cardio barefooted can lead to a lot of pain for me because of the lack of impact cushioning...
> 
> 
> I love pink, too, and with 2 little girls, that's a good think.  Ak's favorite was pink, then purple, then pink and black, then zebra and pink, now it's zebra pink AND lime green. Sophie's used to be orange  but now she's pink and purple.  My little princesses!  I love pink, but don't have a lot of winter pinks, I think it makes me look washed out without a little tan.  Rose, I don't know how often you weigh, but the more into "maintenance" I am, and the less into "losing", my weight can fluctuate 1-2 pounds daily, dependent on cycles  (mid cycle can cause a gain for me??) sodium, workout, digestion, all sorts of TMI things.  I bet if you weigh again today, it would be gone. Hope you enjoyed your day off!  We're supposed to get some snow Tues/Wed next week, I think.
> 
> 
> !


And not to add more to the mix, but stretching a cold muscle can cause injury too. For instance in strength class we always do a 5 minute cardio warmup and then stretch before lifting. You will see some runners go for a little jog, then stretch before a race. Just another thought....

I have pink and black zebra-y looking long socks that I wear with my running skirts when it's cool outside. I think they are from reebok. I also have white ones with neon colored peace signs, and another pair, but I can't remember what's on them!

As for the weight fluctuations--I'm contemplating going gluten free. I'm going to talk to my doctor about whether that could be causing my stomach issues and a lot of the other weird symptoms I've been having--pac's, horribly irregular tom, etc. I spent a lot time researching it all yesterday, and while I'm not sick I have so many mild symptoms, it's getting hard to ignore. And I can honestly say, I am at my wits end here. But can you imagine--gluten free and vegetarian. That won't make eating out difficult at all! Normally when I bring stuff up like this to Mike he looks at me like I'm crazy and a hypochondriac, but he said a couple years ago I would have said you have a crappy diet, but you eat well now, so it sounds like gluten really could be a problem. Anyhow, we'll see what she says. My weight was actually down later in the day yesterday, go figure!

Lindsay--hope you get a run in today! Be careful in the cold! Have a great day.


----------



## rothesaydismom

I haven't been working out much over the last few weeks, so I went to the gym this morning (the competition with Team Donald pushed me out the door! ). I can feel the muscle aches already so at least I know I worked out enough and didn't cheat, which I've been known to do in the past.

I've spent a good deal of time today trying to find healthy alternatives to some of my fave meal. When I drop Megan off at her BFF's sleepover, I'm going to head to the grocery store to restock my cupboards with better foods.

Would anyone like to share some of their favorite healthly snack foods? That's the part I struggle with the most...I'm a complete sugar-aholic (seriously, I need a 12-step program!), so I have a really hard time avoiding the candy aisle. I'm looking for better-for-you foods, that taste like you're having a treat. Any suggestions will be greatly appreciated!


----------



## smile4stamps

flipflopmom said:


> Just a thought, are you stretching before and after?  I am pretty good about a few stretches before and after a run, but if I'm going to do a video or wii, I forget.  You are wearing tennis shoes, right?  Doing cardio barefooted can lead to a lot of pain for me because of the lack of impact cushioning...
> 
> 
> You've learned a lot this week, and month.  I am with you on the DH situation.  Makes things tough!  And the nutrition facts are a HUGE thing to open your eyes to!!!!  I share your dream -  any useful hints?  Shoot me a pm!  We're researching various methods to get rid of CC debt and trying to figure it all out....



The Biggest Loser Wii game gets you going slowly and then has stretches at the end.  I am doing these barefoot though.  I bought a thick workout mat so I am not hitting the floor directly.  I think when you use the balance board with the Wii you are supposed to be barefoot?  At least that's what I was told.  I didn't read the instructions!

I am HOPING against all hope that my hubby will get more on board this week.  He had me order a regular scale.  He is over the weight capacity for the Wii Balance board so I am hoping the reason he hasn't started with me is he wants to know where we are starting from.  We will see this week when the scale gets here.

I'll PM you about what I am doing to try and get out of debt. If anyone else wants to hear my ideas let me know.


----------



## tigger813

Back for work and Ash's basketball game(it was a disaster!) We then went to Wendy's for lunch. We wanted to try their new fries! They are YUMMY! I had a bacon burger. Going to be good the rest if the day! And I hope to get some energy to workout. I'm way behind on my EASA2 workouts! I didn't sleep well last night as DH got paged at 2:30am! I'm in my jammies now watching Stars On Ice skating! 

Not sure what we'll have for supper! Monday I need to go to BJs! Supposed to get another HUGE storm later this week! I need to stock up on stuff. 

Maybe I'll take a nap!

Got a whole bunch more weigh ins to enter in but Ash wants the computer! I guess I'll do them later and send out a reminder!

Have a good day!

TTFN


----------



## Disneywedding2010

*Afternoon Team Mickey!*

I just got up a little while ago. Alan (my fiance) and I were up until 3am just talking and enjoying each other's company.  

Plans for the day:

Making something to eat right now

Making a grocery list

Working on some homework

Making and eating dinner

Going grocery shopping tonight

Getting on the treadmill sometime today and walking my mile (or further if I get motivated)


----------



## Rose&Mike

aamomma said:


> Hello everyone!  I've been reading, but haven't posted lately.  I was only down 1 lb. this week and was feeling a little discouraged.  My friend (whose husband does a lot of reading about metabolism, etc... for weightlifting) said that I probably need to zig zag my calories or have a "cheat day" because I am so strict about sticking to my calorie count each day, my body gets used to that and won't burn any more than I give it.  Does this happen to anyone else? I did try to up my calories yesterday, but when I totaled it, I was still only about 100 over.  Any comments?


I have not seen any actual studies about this, but I have heard a lot of people talk about it. I will say, that there have been times when my weight has stalled that I have discovered that I wasn't getting enough calories.  If you are exercising, have you taken that into account when setting your calorie goal?



rothesaydismom said:


> Would anyone like to share some of their favorite healthly snack foods? That's the part I struggle with the most...I'm a complete sugar-aholic (seriously, I need a 12-step program!), so I have a really hard time avoiding the candy aisle. I'm looking for better-for-you foods, that taste like you're having a treat. Any suggestions will be greatly appreciated!


If you go back a couple of pages in the thread, one of the QOTD this week was about Go To Foods. You should be able to get a bunch of good ideas from there.

*Tracey*--hope you sleep better tonight! I still have to pm you my weight!

I ran 6 miles on the treadmill today and felt really good! No stomach issues--which for me is a huge success! 

Not sure what we are doing for dinner. Hope everyone is having a nice weekend!

*DEB*--are you doing ok? I haven't seen you on today? Please let me know if you need anything. I know you all have a lot going on right now.


----------



## Disneywedding2010

My new Bodybugg will be here on Monday and I can't wait! Its so much easier tracking calories I burned. 

I got the grocery list made but am going to go jump on the treadmill, shower, and then head to Kroger.


----------



## WeLoveLilo05

Hey everyone
I've been busy this week since Scott was on vacation so I took advantage and got some things done.
First...I got my wedding dress on Monday!!!!!!!!!!!  Its just gorgeous.
Maggie Sottero-Vienna theres a pic of it from the website. I think the pic doesn't really do it justice, its lacy and sparkly where the appliques are and the back is so pretty. Its a corset so it sucks me all right in and makes my waist look amazing. I wish corsets could be in everything lol! But funny (well not really funny) story about the dress, I had a list of 15 dresses and the lady at the boutique just pulled out whatever I had listed for me to try. She pulled the Vienna dress and said this is brand new a bride ordered it but she called Friday and said she won't be picking it up. I tried the dress on (which was going to be a sample dress) and it fit great and I just fell in love...and I got 30% off of it. The story behind the dress? The bride called off her wedding b/c she found out her soon to be hubby was cheating with her Maid of Honor!!! Can you imagine? How AWFUL! After I said I wanted the dress and the owner was helping me take it off I said how awful it was and she said "well you can just put that money towards your park hoppers for your honeymoon!" LoL.
Tuesday I got in a workout 
Wed we took Alanna to NYC, we left here @ 9am and got home @ 8pm. We took her to american girl place and had lunch (I was good!). We went to the new Disney Store too. We walked all around the city, so I guess you could say I got in another workout lol.
And Last night we had a game night with a few of our friends and Scott's sister. I was pretty good too, one slice of pizza and one cupcake. 
Hope everyone had a great week too!!


----------



## rothesaydismom

Rose&Mike said:


> If you go back a couple of pages in the thread, one of the QOTD this week was about Go To Foods. You should be able to get a bunch of good ideas from there.



Thanks so much! Off to go find the page right now! 

Andrea


----------



## Rose&Mike

rothesaydismom said:


> Thanks so much! Off to go find the page right now!
> 
> Andrea


Start on page 67. I looked it up.


----------



## Disney Yooper

Rose&Mike said:


> I do SAD as well. I take Vitamin D (when I remember) a couple of times a week in the winter and it really seems to help. I do love the sunshine.
> 
> Good luck with finding a treadmill. Are you going to be permanently in the apartment? Would it make more sense to join the Y or a gym on a temporary basis? We paid a lot of money for our treadmill at home and it's still not even comparable to the treadmills at the Y. Hang in there.



I take 2000 IU Vitamin D every day.  I've read articles that the amount recommended every day is much more than it used to be.  I also read that your system won't be harmed by taking too much of it.  It is just passed through the body if it isn't needed.  I always make sure that my doctor knows what supplements I'm taking.

I'm in the apartment until I find a job closer to home with similar benefits (that's not going to be easy).  I tried joining a gym in the past and I won't take the time to go.  I've wasted a lot of money on memberships in the past because I didn't use them.  I am buying a Proform 400 CT.  When I trained for the half, I was spending a lot of time in motels.  For me, this will be a good fit.


----------



## my3princes

Disney Yooper said:


> I have not been doing so great in the challenge to date.  I live in an apartment during the week and spend 14 hours round trip in the car going home every other week-end.  Since I'm here without my family, I don't always eat right and I work too many hours.  The only type of exercise that I enjoy is walking/jogging and my treadmill is at home.  DH & I have discussed it and have decided I really need to buy a treadmill for the apartment.  I've been pricing them this week and we will decide tomorrow which one I should buy by researching them online.  This will allow me to get my exercise either place.  I'm hoping that will help jumpstart me doing better on this challenge.  I'm also going to bring my daughter's small fridge for my office so that I can have healthy snacks at the office.



I hope you found the perfect treadmill



Disneywedding2010 said:


> The 3 year anniversary of my husband and daughter's death is on Thursday. The final mediation for everything that happened is the day after the 3 year anniversary. We were set to leave to go out of town Friday night to get away for a few days but I've just decided to stay close to home.
> 
> I recieved the certified letter in the mail today from my lawyer and still have a mix of emotions going through me. I'm glad that this is going to be behind me in a few short days but I also can't help but be sad about it as well. Its just really hard to explain.
> 
> I have told my personal trainer what is going on this coming week. He has me scheduled for Tuesday and Thursday. I asked him if he could try to get me in for 2 sessions on Thursday. The way I explained it to him was I'd rather be at the gym working out and get my mind off of it then sitting at home dwelling over it. I'm going to hear back from him this weekend to find out if he could get that 2nd session in on Thursday.
> 
> I don't drive on the day of the anniversary. I have a hard time getting in the car but I know my fiance will drive me up to the gym. I have this fear that I'm going to die or get hurt that day. Its just hard to explain.
> 
> I know I will be okay its just going to be hard day to get through. I'm hoping with lots of exercise and movies and such at home I should be okay.



You have an excellent plan in place.  I can't imagine the hell that you're still going through 



flipflopmom said:


> Just a thought, are you stretching before and after?  I am pretty good about a few stretches before and after a run, but if I'm going to do a video or wii, I forget.  You are wearing tennis shoes, right?  Doing cardio barefooted can lead to a lot of pain for me because of the lack of impact cushioning...
> 
> 
> I love pink, too, and with 2 little girls, that's a good think.  Ak's favorite was pink, then purple, then pink and black, then zebra and pink, now it's zebra pink AND lime green. Sophie's used to be orange  but now she's pink and purple.  My little princesses!  I love pink, but don't have a lot of winter pinks, I think it makes me look washed out without a little tan.  Rose, I don't know how often you weigh, but the more into "maintenance" I am, and the less into "losing", my weight can fluctuate 1-2 pounds daily, dependent on cycles  (mid cycle can cause a gain for me??) sodium, workout, digestion, all sorts of TMI things.  I bet if you weigh again today, it would be gone. Hope you enjoyed your day off!  We're supposed to get some snow Tues/Wed next week, I think.
> 
> 
> HOW VERY EXCITING!!! How long is your trip!  Enjoy the gym, there's something cool about working out on vacation, makes you feel strong, and dedicated!  Why is it people say they are feeling "blue" when they are down?  Blue is such a calm color.  Why don't they say "I'm feeling black?"
> 
> I've only run once on a treadmill, and hated it.  It took me over a mile to get in any sort of stride, there's just a totally different rhythm there.  Give yourself some time...
> 
> 
> You've learned a lot this week, and month.  I am with you on the DH situation.  Makes things tough!  And the nutrition facts are a HUGE thing to open your eyes to!!!!  I share your dream -  any useful hints?  Shoot me a pm!  We're researching various methods to get rid of CC debt and trying to figure it all out....
> 
> 
> Thanks for this reminder Rose.  After yesterday's endorphin rush, I had thought about trying for 3 miles today, but I RARELY ran on consecutive days when I was at peak running form.  Why in the world would I risk it now?  SUpposed to be 40 here tomorrow, so maybe a Sunday afternoon run would be good!
> 
> 
> I love to be barefoot, too, but only in the house.  My little footsies are tender! I can't wait for warmer weather to not have to have socks and fuzzy shoes on 24/7!
> 
> 
> Don't worry about keeping up!  Whenever you have a second, hop in and say hello!  I love looking at your puppy!  Hope you are doing okay!
> 
> 
> Cam, I think yellow is a perfect color for you.  Reminds me of a halo!  I am glad you are finding ways to balance work/cooking/and being home!  I can't WAIT to hear about J's trip to WDW!    THAT IS SO AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!  Are you coming back Sunday night?  WHIRLWIND TRIP!!!  I love your tv/workout story.  My rule is, I never watch commercials.  So if I am in front of tv, I do SOMETHING during the commercials, either housework, crunches, whatever.  Of course, sometimes we watch DVR'd stuff and I just hit fast forward! Hope you get to relax this weekend!
> 
> 
> 
> KWYM.  I made a stupid decision in college one time to drive in bad weather.  We had a long weekend, and I was determined to get home to my parents and Brad.  What was normally a little over an hour drive took me 3.5 hours.  I've never been so glad to get home in my life, and swore I'd NEVER do that again!
> 
> 
> I  at this all day!  In fact, our glassware is cobalt blue, and when I was getting them out of the cabinet at dinner I burst out laughing.  I couldn't even explain to DH what was so funny...
> 
> 
> CONNIEEE!!!! How in the world are you?????????  Miss you!
> 
> 
> Yellow is a very happy color!  Good luck on the interview, and getting your workout in.  DEDICATION!
> 
> 
> Want a new project?  You could fly down and have it done in a weekend, I'll help w/ the grunt work!   How is Chris doing?  Haven't seen him on here much!  I cannot believe you have school w/ 6 inches of snow!  We'd be out for a week. Have you tried the p90x?  I've heard it's killer.  Thought about trying it, for about a milisecond!
> 
> 
> Welcome Andrea!  I didn't meet Mickey until I was 21 on my honeymoon, but I ran up (well, after waiting in a long line) and hugged him and said "I've been waiting my whole life to meet you" and cried and cried..  My DD was 9 on her first visit, too.  You are going to have a BLAST!  You've got plenty of time to make PhotoShop uneccessary!!!
> 
> Are you unhappy with your new job?  What exercise did you do?   That's so sad about your cousin.  Giving you big and sending prayers for you and the family.  I was thinking about how much sadness I hear about on a daily basis, and lots of that is due to my widened circle of friends thanks to Dis.  It's a constant reminder to me, though, to cherish the moments I have.  Glad you took a mental health day.  We talked about "sick building syndrome", there is such a thing, when our school was undergoing construction.  All of us, and the kids, stayed sick!  Hope you are feeling better this am!
> 
> 
> Rewards that help you feel better about yourself are great, especially when they don't involve food!  BIKINIS!  Girl, you are rocking it!  I can't imagine feeling full for hours on half a a bar!
> 
> 
> It's a double edged sword, isn't it!  I love the sun, and the tint of my skin, too.  Trying to find that balance is tricky!
> 
> 
> I am much more motivated when it's sunny.  Brad says "sunny Saturdays mean mommy's going to be cleaning all day."  I kind of do the same thing with eating, but I am just now getting back into the groove of counting it all.  Like yesterday, I had a banana and a glass of milk for breakfast, a handful of almonds at 9, 100 calorie pack of craisins at 10, 90 calorie yogurt,  orange and a handful of peanuts at 11, some Hershey's kisses at 1 a 150 pack of bbq corn chip twists at 2.. I wrote all of them down, and by thinking "it's only 100 calories, 200 calories, etc, Let myself go wayyyy over calories for the day.  I am getting back on sparkpeople and entering everything as it goes in.  Hopefully that will help me get back on track!
> 
> 
> Gee, Lindsay, that was so comforting!  I'll update on Sophie later.  You know, I started running last Feb. I know I can (although, 60+ pounds added a lot of warmth!) I just don't like it!  Plus, I don't really have the appropriate clothing.  My legs were cold.  Thinking about adding some pajama bottoms under my 1 pair of "sweatpants", top was fine.  I am sorry things are so frustrating for you right now.  Have you tracked your calories lately?  I was mentally doing it, and doing a poor job.  That was a big wake up call!  Hope you stay warm and safe for your run, and things calm down for you soon.  How long until the Princess?  How did Mike's meeting go?
> 
> 
> How in the world were you able to do that? I would have been crying all over that poor, precious girl! What an amazing gift you were given yesterday to be able to fulfill a dream for her, give her some comfort and peace.  That just totally breaks me heart and makes me hurt.  I'm sure it took a toll on you!
> 
> 
> Sending prayers for a good biopsy!  My brother has had 2 areas of skin cancer removed from his legs, it does make you think!!!
> 
> 
> Welcome!!!!!  You are doing great!!!  It's so hard to lose a child, I am a Kindergarten teacher, and lost one of my students to leukemia a few years ago.  Such a sad, sad thing!
> 
> 
> You are killing the exercise girl!  I've found that I usually gain when getting back into a good workout regime, some of it I think is the muscle holding on to water or something to recover!  You are getting stronger and healthier, and that's what it's all about! I was sooo ready for the weekend, working 3 days this week killed me.
> 
> 
> I have just resigned myself to the fact that once or twice a month, depending on how it falls, my weight will be up.  That's life, it's going to happen, and I just move on!
> 
> 
> I love lilacs!  My parents have a huge lilac bush.  I love to burn lilac candles in the spring.  BTW, Sophie said "I need a purple birthday cake for my princess party, because Miss Vickie (her Sunday school teacher) said purple is the color for royalty!"  Wear it with pride!  Are you and Deb IRL friends?  I can't keep up!
> 
> 
> Can you explain it to me?  I've been trying to figure out what the ***** were for!   Great job on your loss!!!
> 
> 
> I know that feeling.  It's tough!
> 
> 
> OH NO!!!!!  When I first read that, I thought it was good that we were losing big time.   Any better yet??
> 
> 
> That does make for a tough lifestyle!  WHEW!  Sounds like you have a good plan to get on track, though!
> 
> 
> UMmmmm... down 2 for the week??????  That's completely AWESOME!  I wish I could have a few binges and lose.  No matter how hard you sabotage yourself, you're still going to lose, so just embrace it and live with success!!!!!!!   Yeah, the eacher in me stresses over everything!
> 
> 
> It's a very passionate color.
> 
> What a tough week you have in store for you.  We're here if you need us!!!! Keeping busy and exercising, in theory, will help.  But I know that is soo much easier said than done.  On the anniversary of Daddy's death, I had planned all this stuff to keep me busy.  Instead, I listened to sad songs and cried all day.  But, that was healing, too.  Hope the mediation turns out okay.
> 
> 
> I keep all kinds of stuff like that in my purse, etc.  Problem is, I tend to go overboard with it lately (see above!)
> 
> 
> Thanks for the info! How is the flooding???
> 
> 
> To paraphrase Dr. Seuss "A loss is a loss, no matter how small"!  Good job!  And love the quote!



Beautiful responses.  

I would love to do your room, I really love interior decorating.  Chris is doing well.  He's not really a computer guy so he doesn't post often, but listens to all my recaps 

Vicki and I are friends IRL.  We met on a thread on the Creative Designs Board several years ago and have even met up at WDW.  Becky, Tia and beth are also friends from that thread.

The economy has hit my company very hard.  There was a lay off just days after I was hired.  The job that I was hired for I do enjoy, unfortunately I have been given tasks that I was told I would never have to do and I am just not comfortable with those tasks.  Unfortunately do to a confidentiality agreement that I signed upon employment I can't get into any greater detail.



flipflopmom said:


> Well.. well..  Here I am.  Wake up call from actually entering the foods into sparkpeople calorie tracker, and found I was over my 1200 by about 1000 calories yesterday.    Why oh why did I wait 3 weeks into the challenge to face it?  I have had the motivation and desire to looose lately, so why did I neglect one of my keys to loss????  I can't undo it, so I am just going to move forward.
> 
> I worked w/ Sophie some in a Disney letter writing and recognition workbook my SIL gave her for her birthday, and feel better about a couple of issues. I was afraid of a visual discrimination problem, but she was able to pick out the letters that didn't belong on the page.  She could also tell me the sounds the letters made, even if she couldn't name them, on most of the letters we worked on.  I know in the BIG picture, that's MUCH more important for reading that naming the letters, but as far as success in school, she's got to know the names.  Part of my problem is that I compare her to my K students and her sister.  Well, her sister got worked with LOTS on letters (first child syndrome), Sophie, not as much.  So I've renewed my committment to have time each day with her.  She loves the workbook, so hopefully that will help.  AS for writing, one of her issues is hand dominance problems.  She keeps switching back and forth.  Her grip has always been more appropriate with her right hand, but she likes to use both hands.  I am going to work with her right hand to see if we can strengthen those muscles.  She's my accident prone child, she actually got her fingers sliced at 14 months old when the glass pane of our back door fell down on them (not the glass, just the casing).  They didnt' think any tendons were cut, but she had 10 stiches in 3 fingers.  I'm not sure if any of that played a part, it was her left hand, and I wonder if not being able to use it for a while messed her up, like she was supposed to be left handed (AK is) and then got used to using her right?
> 
> Not much going on here today.  Had to go to funeral home last night, mother of one of our church members died, but otherwise, just crashed.  Hopefully I can clean the floors and dust, and I have some baking to do.  Going to head to Wal Mart for ingredients here in a minute before the family gets up.  We got a wm gift card for a project at school, thankfully, so I'll use it.
> 
> HAve a great day everyone!



it's tough to have a child that is behind.  My youngest was significantly behind my older 2 on the learning curve.  The teacher kept telling me that it was normal, not to worry.  Eventually I had him tested for ADHD and low and behold we had a diagnosis.  We opted for meds and 10 months later he is totally caught up on all levels.  I was never able to get him to sit down to work on his alphabet or listen to a whole story.  He had difficulty following multistep instructions and only really did well with one on one constant redirection.  Hopefully that is not Sophie's issue, but there may be an answer out there if it is nagging at the back of your brain like it was for me for so long.



mommyof2Pirates said:


> oh my that is so sad.  Im glad you could fulfill one of her dreams.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I am going to get on this sparkpeople thing you guys are always talking about.  Maybe I just need a change.  Thanks for the advice.
> 
> Im glad sophie seems ok.  Its hard to compare kids to other children too.  They all are unique.  She also just turned 4 so its hard to compare her to your current students.  I did that all the time with Ryan.  Then when he would start doing something I would say "what the heck was I stressing about".
> 
> 
> So my plans for the day are:
> 
> Ryans Bball at 1045.
> Stop at Victoria secret to get a GC for the bachlorette party I am going to tonight.
> Possibly run my 8 miles after that
> Coworker is picking me up at 320pm
> Meeting the rest of the group at the office by 345
> Driving over an hour to the party.
> Party at the girls moms house than going to a karaoke bar.
> coming home.
> 
> so busy day for me.  Got to get started!!!!!!



Busy day.  I hope you had a good time.



aamomma said:


> Hello everyone!  I've been reading, but haven't posted lately.  I was only down 1 lb. this week and was feeling a little discouraged.  My friend (whose husband does a lot of reading about metabolism, etc... for weightlifting) said that I probably need to zig zag my calories or have a "cheat day" because I am so strict about sticking to my calorie count each day, my body gets used to that and won't burn any more than I give it.  Does this happen to anyone else? I did try to up my calories yesterday, but when I totaled it, I was still only about 100 over.  Any comments?



I have definitely noted benefits of eating a little more from time to time to give my body a little kick start.



Rose&Mike said:


> Almost to Onederland!!! So exciting! Can't wait to celebrate with you!
> 
> 
> Are you doing WIN? And just to repeat...a loss is a loss is a loss
> 
> 
> You didn't let anyone down. Sometimes that's just the "weigh" it goes. Just keep swimming.
> 
> 
> I'm glad the article helped. I think that chart was uber conservative, BUT if you are just getting started with exercise, it really helps to start slow. And mixing it up is a great way to get some extra workouts in. Thank you for volunteering to coach. I signed you up for 3/4--3/10.
> 
> 
> I do SAD as well. I take Vitamin D (when I remember) a couple of times a week in the winter and it really seems to help. I do love the sunshine.
> 
> 
> Good luck with finding a treadmill. Are you going to be permanently in the apartment? Would it make more sense to join the Y or a gym on a temporary basis? We paid a lot of money for our treadmill at home and it's still not even comparable to the treadmills at the Y. Hang in there.
> 
> CC--woohoo for a loss this week. And you will succeed--just hang in there.
> 
> Disneywedding2010-- While I have not had to deal with anything like what you have, I have learned in my old, wise years--there are somedays you just have to get through. And not worry about how you got through them or what you ate or weather you exerercised or even what you did that day. You just have to get through them and come out the other side. I'll be thinking of you this week.
> 
> 
> Thanks! That's interesting.
> 
> 
> I love this quote!
> 
> 
> And not to add more to the mix, but stretching a cold muscle can cause injury too. For instance in strength class we always do a 5 minute cardio warmup and then stretch before lifting. You will see some runners go for a little jog, then stretch before a race. Just another thought....
> 
> I have pink and black zebra-y looking long socks that I wear with my running skirts when it's cool outside. I think they are from reebok. I also have white ones with neon colored peace signs, and another pair, but I can't remember what's on them!
> 
> As for the weight fluctuations--I'm contemplating going gluten free. I'm going to talk to my doctor about whether that could be causing my stomach issues and a lot of the other weird symptoms I've been having--pac's, horribly irregular tom, etc. I spent a lot time researching it all yesterday, and while I'm not sick I have so many mild symptoms, it's getting hard to ignore. And I can honestly say, I am at my wits end here. But can you imagine--gluten free and vegetarian. That won't make eating out difficult at all! Normally when I bring stuff up like this to Mike he looks at me like I'm crazy and a hypochondriac, but he said a couple years ago I would have said you have a crappy diet, but you eat well now, so it sounds like gluten really could be a problem. Anyhow, we'll see what she says. My weight was actually down later in the day yesterday, go figure!
> 
> Lindsay--hope you get a run in today! Be careful in the cold! Have a great day.



Gluten Free is tough.  I have a friend that has to do gluten free or she gets very ill.  I've listened for years to her struggle to find good gluten free foods.  She has found some King Arthur Flour mixes that work and says that grocery stores now have more options though they are expensive.



rothesaydismom said:


> I haven't been working out much over the last few weeks, so I went to the gym this morning (the competition with Team Donald pushed me out the door! ). I can feel the muscle aches already so at least I know I worked out enough and didn't cheat, which I've been known to do in the past.
> 
> I've spent a good deal of time today trying to find healthy alternatives to some of my fave meal. When I drop Megan off at her BFF's sleepover, I'm going to head to the grocery store to restock my cupboards with better foods.
> 
> Would anyone like to share some of their favorite healthly snack foods? That's the part I struggle with the most...I'm a complete sugar-aholic (seriously, I need a 12-step program!), so I have a really hard time avoiding the candy aisle. I'm looking for better-for-you foods, that taste like you're having a treat. Any suggestions will be greatly appreciated!





Disneywedding2010 said:


> *Afternoon Team Mickey!*
> 
> I just got up a little while ago. Alan (my fiance) and I were up until 3am just talking and enjoying each other's company.
> 
> Plans for the day:
> 
> Making something to eat right now
> 
> Making a grocery list
> 
> Working on some homework
> 
> Making and eating dinner
> 
> Going grocery shopping tonight
> 
> Getting on the treadmill sometime today and walking my mile (or further if I get motivated)



I'm glad that you've found happiness 



Rose&Mike said:


> I have not seen any actual studies about this, but I have heard a lot of people talk about it. I will say, that there have been times when my weight has stalled that I have discovered that I wasn't getting enough calories.  If you are exercising, have you taken that into account when setting your calorie goal?
> 
> 
> If you go back a couple of pages in the thread, one of the QOTD this week was about Go To Foods. You should be able to get a bunch of good ideas from there.
> 
> *Tracey*--hope you sleep better tonight! I still have to pm you my weight!
> 
> I ran 6 miles on the treadmill today and felt really good! No stomach issues--which for me is a huge success!
> 
> Not sure what we are doing for dinner. Hope everyone is having a nice weekend!
> 
> *DEB*--are you doing ok? I haven't seen you on today? Please let me know if you need anything. I know you all have a lot going on right now.



I'm okay thanks for asking.
The boys had bowling this morning, then we went to the grocery store, picked up some redbox DVDs, came home and I took a nap.  Had another headache.  Got up and watched the cruise live feed for the NCL Gem as my brother and his wife sailed out of NYC at 4 PM. 



WeLoveLilo05 said:


> Hey everyone
> I've been busy this week since Scott was on vacation so I took advantage and got some things done.
> First...I got my wedding dress on Monday!!!!!!!!!!!  Its just gorgeous.
> Maggie Sottero-Vienna theres a pic of it from the website. I think the pic doesn't really do it justice, its lacy and sparkly where the appliques are and the back is so pretty. Its a corset so it sucks me all right in and makes my waist look amazing. I wish corsets could be in everything lol! But funny (well not really funny) story about the dress, I had a list of 15 dresses and the lady at the boutique just pulled out whatever I had listed for me to try. She pulled the Vienna dress and said this is brand new a bride ordered it but she called Friday and said she won't be picking it up. I tried the dress on (which was going to be a sample dress) and it fit great and I just fell in love...and I got 30% off of it. The story behind the dress? The bride called off her wedding b/c she found out her soon to be hubby was cheating with her Maid of Honor!!! Can you imagine? How AWFUL! After I said I wanted the dress and the owner was helping me take it off I said how awful it was and she said "well you can just put that money towards your park hoppers for your honeymoon!" LoL.
> Tuesday I got in a workout
> Wed we took Alanna to NYC, we left here @ 9am and got home @ 8pm. We took her to american girl place and had lunch (I was good!). We went to the new Disney Store too. We walked all around the city, so I guess you could say I got in another workout lol.
> And Last night we had a game night with a few of our friends and Scott's sister. I was pretty good too, one slice of pizza and one cupcake.
> Hope everyone had a great week too!!



I'm glad you found your dream dress.  I was actually looking at dresses online today.  We are planning to do a vow renewal in Hawaii in July 2012.  Looking a wedding dresses gives me more motivation to stay on track.


----------



## my3princes

Sorry it's late, but here's Saturday's QOTD:

Is there an article of clothing that you aspire to wear when you reach your goal?
I mentioned yesterday that I am a sun worshiper so want to look good in a bikini.  I also want to rock my vow renewal dress.


----------



## tigger813

Still down by about 20 pounds!!!! Come on MICKEYs!!!!!

Doing my weigh in on Monday! Feeling better though today I've just been tired! Could be the not sleeping well thing! I plan on getting in a few workouts tomorrow after church and hopefully one before church! I'll set my alarm for early!

Was really bad for supper! Had bbq chicken pizza and onion rings! Just haven't wanted to cook today! No exercise either except for shoveling and giving a massage! Laid on the couch most of the day and watched tv. 

Please send PD my way that I get energy back and get a good night's sleep! Not much on tv tonight so maybe I'll head to bed soon! Girls are off to bed soon so maybe I'll just follow them! See who can get to sleep first is always a fun game! 

After church the girls and I will go to Trader Joe's to get stocked up. Expecting a worse storm than the blizzard of a week and a half ago so I need to be prepared! I can take only so much winter! We're running out of places to put the snow in our yard! It's hard to shovel it when the pile is almost as tall as you! Izzie and I will go to BJs and do some other errands on Monday afternoon!

Going to probably be another crazy week so I just need to really get my focus back!

TTFN


----------



## Disney Yooper

sarahrip said:


> Hello everyone, I'm new to this Dis biggest loser and so happy to have found it. My current goal is to lose 30 to 40 pounds before our WDW trip on May 15th. I started my current weight loss journey Jan 1st and was 210LBS and I am now at 201 so not to bad but need to step it up some. So here's to us and all of our weight loss journeys!!
> 
> Tracey you are so right about hugging your kids a lil closer, its so heartbreaking when you see a child go threw something so hard. Our neighbors friends lil boy lost his battle to cancer a yr ago last oct and I can't help think of him everytime we drive by his elementary school.he was only 9.



I'm new myself.  We'll do this together.  I also am looking to lose 30 pounds but will be happy to get it off by September.



dis-happy said:


> Sorry Team Mickey, I let you down.  NO weight loss this week!  Boo-hoo.  I did everything I was supposed to so it's a little disappointing.  TOM really caught up with me----I could give Dolly Parton a run for her money with how much water I'm retaining.  Will carry on though and hope for the best by next Friday.



I also did not lose this week.  If at first you don't succeed, try, try again.  I have had trouble getting started.  We can do it!



Merryweather27 said:


> Well, I am in shock!  I weighed in this morning and I am down another 4 pounds!  Surprising since I spent two days this week more trudging along just _behind_ the wagon instead of really _on_ the wagon. But I'm certainly not complaining!



Way to go!  



tigger813 said:


> YIKES!!!!! Team Mickey is LOSING Big time this week! We're down by 20 pounds so far! Get me those weigh ins!



I'm hoping that others on the team did more to help the Team this week than I did.  I promise once I get the treadmill tomorrow, I'll start doing better.



Disneywedding2010 said:


> The 3 year anniversary of my husband and daughter's death is on Thursday. The final mediation for everything that happened is the day after the 3 year anniversary. We were set to leave to go out of town Friday night to get away for a few days but I've just decided to stay close to home.
> 
> I recieved the certified letter in the mail today from my lawyer and still have a mix of emotions going through me. I'm glad that this is going to be behind me in a few short days but I also can't help but be sad about it as well. Its just really hard to explain.
> 
> I have told my personal trainer what is going on this coming week. He has me scheduled for Tuesday and Thursday. I asked him if he could try to get me in for 2 sessions on Thursday. The way I explained it to him was I'd rather be at the gym working out and get my mind off of it then sitting at home dwelling over it. I'm going to hear back from him this weekend to find out if he could get that 2nd session in on Thursday.
> 
> I don't drive on the day of the anniversary. I have a hard time getting in the car but I know my fiance will drive me up to the gym. I have this fear that I'm going to die or get hurt that day. Its just hard to explain.
> 
> I know I will be okay its just going to be hard day to get through. I'm hoping with lots of exercise and movies and such at home I should be okay.



It is always better to keep yourself busy rather than sitting and thinking.  I can't imagine the loss you are feeling.  You'll be in my thoughts this week as you get through the final mediation.



rothesaydismom said:


> A friend of mine suggested packing up portion-controlled snacks that won't go bad if left in your car for a day or so...granola bars/nuts/fruit bars, etc (of course, depending on the weather). That way you always have snacks available, especially when you're driving so much, so that you aren't as tempted to go through a drive-through.
> 
> Good luck with your decision on which treadmill to buy!



Thanks for the advice on snacks.  I'm trying to find things that I will eat that are good for me.  I've been taking notes on the things that people posted as their go to food to try some new things.

I'll be buying a Proform 400 CT.  I was able to get what my husband feels is important for the best price.  It is $500 at Sam's.


----------



## HappyMatt

*Saturday's QOTD:

Is there an article of clothing that you aspire to wear when you reach your goal?*

Of course I want to wear a bathing suit with little to no shame.  

Other than that, I would love to look really good in a suit.  Don't get me wrong, I look damn good in a suit now. It just makes me think how good I will look in one when I am skinny.


----------



## Disneywedding2010

Saturday's QOTD:

Is there an article of clothing that you aspire to wear when you reach your goal?

I want to look good in a swimsuit 

However, I also want to be able to wear a pair of jeans that doesn't have a W in the size (example: 24W).


----------



## ScubaD

This may sound bad, but it is not that I am looking to wear a specific piece of clothing, I am wanting to not be embarrassed when I remove my shirt to go swimming when I am on vacation.  Weight Watchers/P90X should, and will help with this.

Dave


----------



## Rose&Mike

Disney Yooper said:


> I take 2000 IU Vitamin D every day.  I've read articles that the amount recommended every day is much more than it used to be.  I also read that your system won't be harmed by taking too much of it.  It is just passed through the body if it isn't needed.  I always make sure that my doctor knows what supplements I'm taking.
> 
> I'm in the apartment until I find a job closer to home with similar benefits (that's not going to be easy).  I tried joining a gym in the past and I won't take the time to go.  I've wasted a lot of money on memberships in the past because I didn't use them.  I am buying a Proform 400 CT.  When I trained for the half, I was spending a lot of time in motels.  For me, this will be a good fit.


Glad you found one that will work for you! That's good to know about Vitamin D. I tend to be a little scatterbrained and I'm always worried I'm going to take a double dose!

Deb--glad you are doing ok.




HappyMatt said:


> *Saturday's QOTD:
> 
> Is there an article of clothing that you aspire to wear when you reach your goal?*
> 
> Of course I want to wear a bathing suit with little to no shame.
> 
> Other than that, I would love to look really good in a suit.  Don't get me wrong, I look damn good in a suit now. It just makes me think how good I will look in one when I am skinny.


 What I want to know is what color suit will Cobalt Blue wear?

QOTD--just a comment. I think that one of the best things about losing weight is that now when I don't buy something it's because I don't like it, and not because it doesn't fit.  

We had Cheesecake Factory takeout for dinner. It was fabulous. We didn't eat a lot during the day because we ran so late in the afternoon, so it worked out perfectly! I had the small plates--beet salad with goat cheese and fried zuchini. I gave half my salad and 1/3 of my zuchini to Mike. He had some shrimp, too. We shared a piece of cheesecake. I can't even tell you the last time I had cheesecake. It was great, but even a half a piece was too much. 

Hope everyone has a good evening and a good Sunday!


----------



## rothesaydismom

Saturday's QOTD:

Is there an article of clothing that you aspire to wear when you reach your goal?

I've got my new bathing suit already picked out for our trip to WDW in May. It's 2 sizes smaller than what I'm currently wearing, so I've got lots of work to do in the next few months to lose the rest of the weight. I've also got it hanging in my closet so that I can see it everyday as added motivation.

Other than that, I'd love to wear my new jammies that DH got me for Christmas. I LOVE them (dark blue with different small circles all over), but they're the wrong size...God bless him that he still thinks I can fit into a size Medium!  It would be really great to bring them on our trip and have them fit properly.


----------



## ReAnSt

flipflopmom said:


> Why oh why did I wait 3 weeks into the challenge to face it?  I have had the motivation and desire to looose lately, so why did I neglect one of my keys to loss????  I can't undo it, so I am just going to move forward.
> 
> I worked w/ Sophie some in a Disney letter writing and recognition workbook my SIL gave her for her birthday, and feel better about a couple of issues. I was afraid of a visual discrimination problem, but she was able to pick out the letters that didn't belong on the page.  She could also tell me the sounds the letters made, even if she couldn't name them, on most of the letters we worked on.  I know in the BIG picture, that's MUCH more important for reading that naming the letters, but as far as success in school, she's got to know the names.  Part of my problem is that I compare her to my K students and her sister.  Well, her sister got worked with LOTS on letters (first child syndrome), Sophie, not as much.  So I've renewed my committment to have time each day with her.  She loves the workbook, so hopefully that will help.  AS for writing, one of her issues is hand dominance problems.  She keeps switching back and forth.  Her grip has always been more appropriate with her right hand, but she likes to use both hands.  I am going to work with her right hand to see if we can strengthen those muscles.  She's my accident prone child, she actually got her fingers sliced at 14 months old when the glass pane of our back door fell down on them (not the glass, just the casing).  They didnt' think any tendons were cut, but she had 10 stiches in 3 fingers.  I'm not sure if any of that played a part, it was her left hand, and I wonder if not being able to use it for a while messed her up, like she was supposed to be left handed (AK is) and then got used to using her right?
> 
> HAve a great day everyone!



Don't beat yourself up for your past choices you can only move forward and make healthier choices in the future.

As for Sophie, please don't compare her to other kids.  Every child develops at their own pace and when they are that young they can quickly make changes and improvements.  As for the left right handed thing, I consider myself to be ambidextrous.  As a child I would naturally do somethings left handed and others right handed and still do so to this day.  I used to write with both hands.  I tend to eat with my left hand but write with my right.  I do use my right hand more then my left as I broke my left arm/wrist when I was in 5th grade and ever since I have not had quite the strength and fine motor skills that I once had.  

Teachers and everyone would try to get me to do everything with my right hand but somethings were just not comfortable doing with my right hand.  Try to let her figure out which hand works best for her for different tasks as it will make things easier for her in the long run. I also used to read books upside down and was chastised for doing it.  That skill comes in handy when reading books to a group, you would have thought the teachers would have used or known that skill.  



Rose&Mike said:


> As for the weight fluctuations--I'm contemplating going gluten free. I'm going to talk to my doctor about whether that could be causing my stomach issues and a lot of the other weird symptoms I've been having--pac's, horribly irregular tom, etc. I spent a lot time researching it all yesterday, and while I'm not sick I have so many mild symptoms, it's getting hard to ignore. And I can honestly say, I am at my wits end here. But can you imagine--gluten free and vegetarian. That won't make eating out difficult at all! Normally when I bring stuff up like this to Mike he looks at me like I'm crazy and a hypochondriac, but he said a couple years ago I would have said you have a crappy diet, but you eat well now, so it sounds like gluten really could be a problem. Anyhow, we'll see what she says. My weight was actually down later in the day yesterday, go figure!


If you do decide to go gluten free, let me know I know someone who is gluten free and vegan who might be able to give you some ideas.  Another thing you may consider is endometriosis, not saying it is what you have.  I have tummy troubles and other things, actually tried going gluten free for awhile and it didn't help me.  Found out when I had my cyst removed I have endometriosis.



rothesaydismom said:


> Would anyone like to share some of their favorite healthly snack foods? That's the part I struggle with the most...I'm a complete sugar-aholic (seriously, I need a 12-step program!), so I have a really hard time avoiding the candy aisle. I'm looking for better-for-you foods, that taste like you're having a treat. Any suggestions will be greatly appreciated!


I love almonds, dried fruit, fresh fruit, a small piece of dark chocolate.   I just saw an ad for Dole Fruit Bites, they are yogurt covered dried fruit that is in 80 calorie packs, it was pineapple, mango or apple.  They sounded good to me.  I like oatmeal cooked with an apple and then a bit of honey.



Disneywedding2010 said:


> My new Bodybugg will be here on Monday and I can't wait! Its so much easier tracking calories I burned.


Let us know how you like the Bodybugg, I contemplated getting one.  Hugs to you, just keep swimming as they say.



WeLoveLilo05 said:


> Hey everyone
> I've been busy this week since Scott was on vacation so I took advantage and got some things done.
> First...I got my wedding dress on Monday!!!!!!!!!!!  Its just gorgeous.


Glad to hear you found the dress.



Disney Yooper said:


> I'm in the apartment until I find a job closer to home with similar benefits (that's not going to be easy).  I tried joining a gym in the past and I won't take the time to go.  I've wasted a lot of money on memberships in the past because I didn't use them.  I am buying a Proform 400 CT.  When I trained for the half, I was spending a lot of time in motels.  For me, this will be a good fit.



Hope that the treadmill works out for you.

So I don't think I have mentioned it here before but I work for the Girl Scouts.  Today I went to an event that one of my service units put on they have about 350 girls in the unit.  They had about 50 6-12th graders learning how to make and decorate cakes.  The girls had a blast and it was great to see so many older girls from one school district learning a new skill.  I had no cake or icing even though I helped and had it on me.  I did get a lo-cal cherry limeade at Sonic and some sushi at Wegmans after the event.  

Keep making healthier choices this weekend.


----------



## Disneywedding2010

*ReAnst* - I've had a bodybugg before and loved it. It tracked my calories burned, number of steps I'd taken, and the time. I'm replacing it because my old one bit the dust and I couldn't get it to work again.


----------



## cclovesdis

Hi Everyone,

First, I owe *Rose* and *Taryn* a big thank you for their wonderful replies today. I am  about the loss, but am happy nonetheless. It tells me I'm doing something right. To be honest, I really think it's that I eat a good amount of dairy. I am also good about drinking water. And, I have went days without any soda-diet or regular. I am hoping to make that a much more permanent change. I am calling going without soda since Tuesday afternoon my first success. My next goal is to make it a full week. Everyday without soda, for me at least, should be considered a success. I didn't have the best day today, but I did write down everything I ate. I drank at least 7 glasses of water, and I planned to go to the gym with my neighbor tomorrow morning. I've also realized over the last few days that changing what I eat for breakfast from day to day is a good idea. I need to stay within my points, but eat different foods helps to keep me feeling satisfied and not hungry.

I have to share this cool find I bought at Wal-Mart today. It is a 2-pack of Ziploc containers. The container is approx 6 x 9 and has 3 compartments. The box suggests using the largest size for a salad, the middle sized compartment for fruit (it's 3/4 cup), and the smallest one for something snacky. The smallest compartment is 1/2 cup. I'll probably use the largest compartment for a salad, and the middle one for half a sandwich cut in half again. The smallest one will be perfect for various snacks or a 1/2 serving of fruit or veggies. I can't figure out why I'm so excited about this, but I am! I think it's because it's another way to have the measuring done for me. They say that you'll have much more success maintaining weight loss if you lost the weight using an approach you can live with for the rest of your life. This container is just one way to make a positive change easier and forever.

QOTD: I'm not big on 2-piece swimweaer, but I do want to look good in a bathing suit.

Hope everyone had a great day today and have a great day tomorrow!


----------



## cclovesdis

Rose&Mike said:


> As for the weight fluctuations--I'm contemplating going gluten free. I'm going to talk to my doctor about whether that could be causing my stomach issues and a lot of the other weird symptoms I've been having--pac's, horribly irregular tom, etc. I spent a lot time researching it all yesterday, and while I'm not sick I have so many mild symptoms, it's getting hard to ignore. And I can honestly say, I am at my wits end here. But can you imagine--gluten free and vegetarian. That won't make eating out difficult at all! Normally when I bring stuff up like this to Mike he looks at me like I'm crazy and a hypochondriac, but he said a couple years ago I would have said you have a crappy diet, but you eat well now, so it sounds like gluten really could be a problem. Anyhow, we'll see what she says. My weight was actually down later in the day yesterday, go figure!



Hmm. Interesting. I'm never down later in the day. Did you get my PM?


----------



## HappyMatt

Rose&Mike said:


> What I want to know is what color suit will Cobalt Blue wear?



Cobalt is a simple man of modest means. For him, dressing up involves an unwrinkled shirt and a clean pair of jeans.


----------



## Disney Yooper

flipflopmom said:


> I've only run once on a treadmill, and hated it.  It took me over a mile to get in any sort of stride, there's just a totally different rhythm there.  Give yourself some time...
> 
> I am much more motivated when it's sunny.  Brad says "sunny Saturdays mean mommy's going to be cleaning all day."  I kind of do the same thing with eating, but I am just now getting back into the groove of counting it all.  Like yesterday, I had a banana and a glass of milk for breakfast, a handful of almonds at 9, 100 calorie pack of craisins at 10, 90 calorie yogurt,  orange and a handful of peanuts at 11, some Hershey's kisses at 1  a 150 pack of bbq corn chip twists at 2.. I wrote all of them down, and by thinking "it's only 100 calories, 200 calories, etc, Let myself go wayyyy over calories for the day.  I am getting back on sparkpeople and entering everything as it goes in.  Hopefully that will help me get back on track!
> 
> I love lilacs!  My parents have a huge lilac bush.  I love to burn lilac candles in the spring.  BTW, Sophie said "I need a purple birthday cake for my princess party, because Miss Vickie (her Sunday school teacher) said purple is the color for royalty!"  Wear it with pride!  Are you and Deb IRL friends?  I can't keep up!



Since I live in Michigan, I got used to the treadmill.  There are too many bad days where you wouldn't be able to run otherwise.  When I trained for the inaugural Princess Half, I made the mistake of not running outside at all.  I didn't have any problems doing the Half but I was having trouble hitting my stride.

I need to make sure that I start writing down what I eat everyday.  My problem is that I don't eat breakfast and then tend to go too long between meals.  That then causes my metabolism to be off.

It wasn't until I got into Disney that I realized that purple was the color of royalty.  I've had people comment about the royalty aspect because my real name is Victoria.  

Deb & I met on another area of the DIS.  We have been friends now for about 3 years.  We planned a trip to meet up at Disney and had a blast.  I'm hoping to plan a trip with her, Chris & the boys sometime.  We are hoping to get out to visit them at their place sometime as well.  Chuck & I are campers so we are trying to decide whether we haul the trailer out there or just stay in motels along the way and see the sites.  



flipflopmom said:


> Well.. well..  Here I am.  Wake up call from actually entering the foods into sparkpeople calorie tracker, and found I was over my 1200 by about 1000 calories yesterday.    Why oh why did I wait 3 weeks into the challenge to face it?  I have had the motivation and desire to looose lately, so why did I neglect one of my keys to loss????  I can't undo it, so I am just going to move forward.
> 
> I worked w/ Sophie some in a Disney letter writing and recognition workbook my SIL gave her for her birthday, and feel better about a couple of issues. I was afraid of a visual discrimination problem, but she was able to pick out the letters that didn't belong on the page.  She could also tell me the sounds the letters made, even if she couldn't name them, on most of the letters we worked on.  I know in the BIG picture, that's MUCH more important for reading that naming the letters, but as far as success in school, she's got to know the names.  Part of my problem is that I compare her to my K students and her sister.  Well, her sister got worked with LOTS on letters (first child syndrome), Sophie, not as much.  So I've renewed my committment to have time each day with her.  She loves the workbook, so hopefully that will help.  AS for writing, one of her issues is hand dominance problems.  She keeps switching back and forth.  Her grip has always been more appropriate with her right hand, but she likes to use both hands.  I am going to work with her right hand to see if we can strengthen those muscles.  She's my accident prone child, she actually got her fingers sliced at 14 months old when the glass pane of our back door fell down on them (not the glass, just the casing).  They didnt' think any tendons were cut, but she had 10 stiches in 3 fingers.  I'm not sure if any of that played a part, it was her left hand, and I wonder if not being able to use it for a while messed her up, like she was supposed to be left handed (AK is) and then got used to using her right?



Don't beat yourself up!  You caught yourself so just stay on track now.  

My youngest DD had problems with reading and writing.  We learned that she had a learning disability.  She didn't read at her grade level until she was in 5th grade.  Harry Potter saved her! My eldest and I had gotten into them and loved to talk about them.  She didn't like not being included.  My mother bought her the books on tape and she wasn't allowed to listen without following along in the book.  She got to the third book and mom hadn't sent the tapes yet.  She couldn't wait so started reading it on her own.  She still reads slower than others but for the most part, you wouldn't know that she struggled so much.  They all find ways to compensate.



sarahrip said:


> I also love lilacs, so when we moved back to Minnesota 4 yrs ago I asked my mom if I could have some of her full grown lilac bush so she gave me a stem from hers and if I remember right she got her plant from her mom so its a lilac bush being in three generations  but anywho I planted it and its growing nicely but after 3 yrs its not producing any lilacs yet. my neighbor also has a hugh lilac bush and we always get volunteers from her bush so last spring I let them grow so I could have even more lilacs one day wellll DH mowed right over them!!! So I was so mad and tried of waiting for lilacs to bloom so I went to the store and bought a lilac bush that was in bloom! so I canot wait for spring!!! Sorry such a long post on lilacs  BTW what brand of candle do you use for lilac sent?



When I was younger, my mother would stop and pick lilacs along the road and place them in my bedroom.  I would come home and the room would just smell heavenly from that scent.  DH got a job out of college and we rented a duplex sight unseen because we had no time to do it any other way.  We were quite worried as we drove 10 hours to our new home.  When we got to the duplex, it was a sweet little place just perfect for a young couple starting out.  The landlord took us through and then opened the sliding glass door off the back.  There was a whole row of full-grown lilacs in bloom across the entire back of the yard.  The smell was so wonderful and put me right at ease in our new place.  My mother laughed when she found out.  She said, "If you had known there were going to be lilacs, you wouldn't have been worried at all."  She was so right.

I found some lilac lotion that is WONDERFUL!  The lilac candles that I have bought don't usually have a strong enough scent for me.  They are always a disappointment.



my3princes said:


> Saturday's QOTD:
> 
> Is there an article of clothing that you aspire to wear when you reach your goal?



A size 10 or less in anything!



my3princes said:


> I mentioned yesterday that I am a sun worshiper so want to look good in a bikini.  I also want to rock my vow renewal dress.



You've done it before.  You can do it again!!!



tigger813 said:


> Please send PD my way that I get energy back and get a good night's sleep! Not much on tv tonight so maybe I'll head to bed soon! Girls are off to bed soon so maybe I'll just follow them! See who can get to sleep first is always a fun game!



I'm struggling with the same thing.  PD for you.  



Rose&Mike said:


> Glad you found one that will work for you! That's good to know about Vitamin D. I tend to be a little scatterbrained and I'm always worried I'm going to take a double dose!



One of my best friends had a bad case of depression a couple of months ago.  She thought she was losing her mind.  She was misplacing things, crying at the drop of a hat, couldn't drag herself out of bed, etc.  She was  finally diagnosed with extreme Vitamin D deficiency.  It was amazing how fast her depression cleared up within a day or two of the Vitamin D supplements he put her on.


----------



## Stinasmom

OK, you are all great posters! I am trying to keep up, feeling like I should take notes to remember more about all of my new DIS friends!

I love that everyone is so real! Everyone has struggles, everyone has succeses, and being in on it all makes one appreciate life and be assured that "God only gives you as much as you can handle," paraphrased for sure. 
Heck, there was an answer to a QOTD that I missed some time back!

Which brings me to today's QOTD:
*Is there an article of clothing that you aspire to wear when you reach your goal?*

Well, I already posted that I ordered two bikinis from Victoria's Secret. To be honest, even if I reach my goal, I really shouldn't be wearing two piece suits because of all the scarring from my pregnancies. Not pretty, but after 40 (I'll be 44 in March) one cares less and less about imperfections. Besides, a little tan and a good sarong, and it's not too bad, I guess.

But my real answer to this question is that I am hoping to fit into my daughter's jeans.  Not the ones that ride so low that the zipper is one inch long, but the one's same brand as mine but 3 inches smaller in the waist size. 
Not until then will I buy myself any new jeans. 

Great job this week TEAM Mickey - even if we are a little down from TEAM Donald. I had a loss this week, but not as much as before... one week per month is a little more challenging, if you know what I mean  . (My apologies to the men, maybe that was TMI!!     )

Have a great weekend everyone!!

Marcy


----------



## my3princes

HappyMatt said:


> *Saturday's QOTD:
> 
> Is there an article of clothing that you aspire to wear when you reach your goal?*
> 
> Of course I want to wear a bathing suit with little to no shame.
> 
> Other than that, I would love to look really good in a suit.  Don't get me wrong, I look damn good in a suit now. It just makes me think how good I will look in one when I am skinny.







Disneywedding2010 said:


> Saturday's QOTD:
> 
> Is there an article of clothing that you aspire to wear when you reach your goal?
> 
> I want to look good in a swimsuit
> 
> However, I also want to be able to wear a pair of jeans that doesn't have a W in the size (example: 24W).







ScubaD said:


> This may sound bad, but it is not that I am looking to wear a specific piece of clothing, I am wanting to not be embarrassed when I remove my shirt to go swimming when I am on vacation.  Weight Watchers/P90X should, and will help with this.
> 
> Dave



Both will put you into shape.  I was amazed at Chris' transformation last year.  Unfortunately he stopped until recently



Rose&Mike said:


> Glad you found one that will work for you! That's good to know about Vitamin D. I tend to be a little scatterbrained and I'm always worried I'm going to take a double dose!
> 
> Deb--glad you are doing ok.
> 
> 
> 
> What I want to know is what color suit will Cobalt Blue wear?
> 
> QOTD--just a comment. I think that one of the best things about losing weight is that now when I don't buy something it's because I don't like it, and not because it doesn't fit.
> 
> We had Cheesecake Factory takeout for dinner. It was fabulous. We didn't eat a lot during the day because we ran so late in the afternoon, so it worked out perfectly! I had the small plates--beet salad with goat cheese and fried zuchini. I gave half my salad and 1/3 of my zuchini to Mike. He had some shrimp, too. We shared a piece of cheesecake. I can't even tell you the last time I had cheesecake. It was great, but even a half a piece was too much.
> 
> Hope everyone has a good evening and a good Sunday!



Nice job with Dinner



rothesaydismom said:


> Saturday's QOTD:
> 
> Is there an article of clothing that you aspire to wear when you reach your goal?
> 
> I've got my new bathing suit already picked out for our trip to WDW in May. It's 2 sizes smaller than what I'm currently wearing, so I've got lots of work to do in the next few months to lose the rest of the weight. I've also got it hanging in my closet so that I can see it everyday as added motivation.
> 
> Other than that, I'd love to wear my new jammies that DH got me for Christmas. I LOVE them (dark blue with different small circles all over), but they're the wrong size...God bless him that he still thinks I can fit into a size Medium!  It would be really great to bring them on our trip and have them fit properly.



What great motivation 



ReAnSt said:


> Don't beat yourself up for your past choices you can only move forward and make healthier choices in the future.
> 
> As for Sophie, please don't compare her to other kids.  Every child develops at their own pace and when they are that young they can quickly make changes and improvements.  As for the left right handed thing, I consider myself to be ambidextrous.  As a child I would naturally do somethings left handed and others right handed and still do so to this day.  I used to write with both hands.  I tend to eat with my left hand but write with my right.  I do use my right hand more then my left as I broke my left arm/wrist when I was in 5th grade and ever since I have not had quite the strength and fine motor skills that I once had.
> 
> Teachers and everyone would try to get me to do everything with my right hand but somethings were just not comfortable doing with my right hand.  Try to let her figure out which hand works best for her for different tasks as it will make things easier for her in the long run. I also used to read books upside down and was chastised for doing it.  That skill comes in handy when reading books to a group, you would have thought the teachers would have used or known that skill.
> 
> 
> If you do decide to go gluten free, let me know I know someone who is gluten free and vegan who might be able to give you some ideas.  Another thing you may consider is endometriosis, not saying it is what you have.  I have tummy troubles and other things, actually tried going gluten free for awhile and it didn't help me.  Found out when I had my cyst removed I have endometriosis.
> 
> 
> I love almonds, dried fruit, fresh fruit, a small piece of dark chocolate.   I just saw an ad for Dole Fruit Bites, they are yogurt covered dried fruit that is in 80 calorie packs, it was pineapple, mango or apple.  They sounded good to me.  I like oatmeal cooked with an apple and then a bit of honey.
> 
> 
> Let us know how you like the Bodybugg, I contemplated getting one.  Hugs to you, just keep swimming as they say.
> 
> 
> Glad to hear you found the dress.
> 
> 
> 
> Hope that the treadmill works out for you.
> 
> So I don't think I have mentioned it here before but I work for the Girl Scouts.  Today I went to an event that one of my service units put on they have about 350 girls in the unit.  They had about 50 6-12th graders learning how to make and decorate cakes.  The girls had a blast and it was great to see so many older girls from one school district learning a new skill.  I had no cake or icing even though I helped and had it on me.  I did get a lo-cal cherry limeade at Sonic and some sushi at Wegmans after the event.
> 
> Keep making healthier choices this weekend.



Great job today 



cclovesdis said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> First, I owe *Rose* and *Taryn* a big thank you for their wonderful replies today. I am  about the loss, but am happy nonetheless. It tells me I'm doing something right. To be honest, I really think it's that I eat a good amount of dairy. I am also good about drinking water. And, I have went days without any soda-diet or regular. I am hoping to make that a much more permanent change. I am calling going without soda since Tuesday afternoon my first success. My next goal is to make it a full week. Everyday without soda, for me at least, should be considered a success. I didn't have the best day today, but I did write down everything I ate. I drank at least 7 glasses of water, and I planned to go to the gym with my neighbor tomorrow morning. I've also realized over the last few days that changing what I eat for breakfast from day to day is a good idea. I need to stay within my points, but eat different foods helps to keep me feeling satisfied and not hungry.
> 
> I have to share this cool find I bought at Wal-Mart today. It is a 2-pack of Ziploc containers. The container is approx 6 x 9 and has 3 compartments. The box suggests using the largest size for a salad, the middle sized compartment for fruit (it's 3/4 cup), and the smallest one for something snacky. The smallest compartment is 1/2 cup. I'll probably use the largest compartment for a salad, and the middle one for half a sandwich cut in half again. The smallest one will be perfect for various snacks or a 1/2 serving of fruit or veggies. I can't figure out why I'm so excited about this, but I am! I think it's because it's another way to have the measuring done for me. They say that you'll have much more success maintaining weight loss if you lost the weight using an approach you can live with for the rest of your life. This container is just one way to make a positive change easier and forever.
> 
> QOTD: I'm not big on 2-piece swimweaer, but I do want to look good in a bathing suit.
> 
> Hope everyone had a great day today and have a great day tomorrow!



Good job with the soda



Disney Yooper said:


> Since I live in Michigan, I got used to the treadmill.  There are too many bad days where you wouldn't be able to run otherwise.  When I trained for the inaugural Princess Half, I made the mistake of not running outside at all.  I didn't have any problems doing the Half but I was having trouble hitting my stride.
> 
> I need to make sure that I start writing down what I eat everyday.  My problem is that I don't eat breakfast and then tend to go too long between meals.  That then causes my metabolism to be off.
> 
> It wasn't until I got into Disney that I realized that purple was the color of royalty.  I've had people comment about the royalty aspect because my real name is Victoria.
> 
> Deb & I met on another area of the DIS.  We have been friends now for about 3 years.  We planned a trip to meet up at Disney and had a blast.  I'm hoping to plan a trip with her, Chris & the boys sometime.  We are hoping to get out to visit them at their place sometime as well.  Chuck & I are campers so we are trying to decide whether we haul the trailer out there or just stay in motels along the way and see the sites.
> 
> 
> 
> Don't beat yourself up!  You caught yourself so just stay on track now.
> 
> My youngest DD had problems with reading and writing.  We learned that she had a learning disability.  She didn't read at her grade level until she was in 5th grade.  Harry Potter saved her! My eldest and I had gotten into them and loved to talk about them.  She didn't like not being included.  My mother bought her the books on tape and she wasn't allowed to listen without following along in the book.  She got to the third book and mom hadn't sent the tapes yet.  She couldn't wait so started reading it on her own.  She still reads slower than others but for the most part, you wouldn't know that she struggled so much.  They all find ways to compensate.
> 
> 
> 
> When I was younger, my mother would stop and pick lilacs along the road and place them in my bedroom.  I would come home and the room would just smell heavenly from that scent.  DH got a job out of college and we rented a duplex sight unseen because we had no time to do it any other way.  We were quite worried as we drove 10 hours to our new home.  When we got to the duplex, it was a sweet little place just perfect for a young couple starting out.  The landlord took us through and then opened the sliding glass door off the back.  There was a whole row of full-grown lilacs in bloom across the entire back of the yard.  The smell was so wonderful and put me right at ease in our new place.  My mother laughed when she found out.  She said, "If you had known there were going to be lilacs, you wouldn't have been worried at all."  She was so right.
> 
> I found some lilac lotion that is WONDERFUL!  The lilac candles that I have bought don't usually have a strong enough scent for me.  They are always a disappointment.
> 
> 
> 
> A size 10 or less in anything!
> 
> 
> 
> You've done it before.  You can do it again!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm struggling with the same thing.  PD for you.
> 
> 
> 
> One of my best friends had a bad case of depression a couple of months ago.  She thought she was losing her mind.  She was misplacing things, crying at the drop of a hat, couldn't drag herself out of bed, etc.  She was  finally diagnosed with extreme Vitamin D deficiency.  It was amazing how fast her depression cleared up within a day or two of the Vitamin D supplements he put her on.



You've done this before and you will again.  
We absolutely need to get together again.  You've welcome here anytime.  I'm still hoping to entice you into Hawaii in 2012


----------



## Disney Yooper

my3princes said:


> You've done this before and you will again.
> We absolutely need to get together again.  You've welcome here anytime.  I'm still hoping to entice you into Hawaii in 2012



I really am seriously considering it.  That may be my only way to get to Hawaii.  Chuck isn't really interested but once I told him you & Chris were going to be there, he started to change his tune.  I am just trying to decide whether I want to change my 30th Anniversary Alaskan Cruise to an anniversary trip to Hawaii.  We were thinking that we may take a Disney Cruise to somewhere else and take an Alaskan Train cruise instead.  Choices, choices, choices.  I better get going.  It's only 18 months away.


----------



## rothesaydismom

ReAnSt said:


> I love almonds, dried fruit, fresh fruit, a small piece of dark chocolate.   I just saw an ad for Dole Fruit Bites, they are yogurt covered dried fruit that is in 80 calorie packs, it was pineapple, mango or apple.  They sounded good to me.  I like oatmeal cooked with an apple and then a bit of honey.



Thanks for the great suggestions! I'll have to look for the Dole Fruit Bites at my local grocery store. 



cclovesdis said:


> And, I have went days without any soda-diet or regular. I am hoping to make that a much more permanent change. I am calling going without soda since Tuesday afternoon my first success. My next goal is to make it a full week. Everyday without soda, for me at least, should be considered a success.
> 
> I have to share this cool find I bought at Wal-Mart today. It is a 2-pack of Ziploc containers. The container is approx 6 x 9 and has 3 compartments. The box suggests using the largest size for a salad, the middle sized compartment for fruit (it's 3/4 cup), and the smallest one for something snacky. The smallest compartment is 1/2 cup. I'll probably use the largest compartment for a salad, and the middle one for half a sandwich cut in half again. The smallest one will be perfect for various snacks or a 1/2 serving of fruit or veggies. I can't figure out why I'm so excited about this, but I am! I think it's because it's another way to have the measuring done for me. They say that you'll have much more success maintaining weight loss if you lost the weight using an approach you can live with for the rest of your life. This container is just one way to make a positive change easier and forever.


 
Congratulations on breaking the pop-drinking habit! I completely understand how hard it is to give it up, so you're absolutely right...every day without drinking pop is definitely a success! Also, I love the sound of the Ziploc containers you found...another product to look for when I go shopping next time! 


My goals for the day are:

Do some yoga on my Wii Fit...I really need to stretch my muscles after my workout yesterday...VERY sore this morning, but it's all for a good cause. 

Make sure I meet the Healthly Habits' targets for today.

Exercise with my trainer again this afternoon...hopefully, I won't be so sore by then.

Pack some healthy snacks to bring to work tonight at P/T job #3 so I'm not giving in to all the greasy food temptations.


Have a wonderfully awesome day, everyone! Keep up the great work!!


----------



## flipflopmom

my3princes said:


> I would love to do your room, I really love interior decorating.  Chris is doing well.  He's not really a computer guy so he doesn't post often, but listens to all my recaps Vicki and I are friends IRL.  We met on a thread on the Creative Designs Board several years ago and have even met up at WDW.  Becky, Tia and beth are also friends from that thread.
> The economy has hit my company very hard.   The job that I was hired for I do enjoy, unfortunately I have been given tasks that I was told I would never have to do and I am just not comfortable with those tasks.  it's tough to have a child that is behind.  My youngest was significantly behind my older 2 on the learning curve.  The teacher kept telling me that it was normal, not to worry.  Eventually I had him tested for ADHD and low and behold we had a diagnosis.  Hopefully that is not Sophie's issue, but there may be an answer out there if it is nagging at the back of your brain like it was for me for so long.


Brad gets recaps, too.  I was telling him about Tracey's client last night, of course he prayed a lot w/ me for Pamela's husband back in the fall, I've shown him pictures, etc. Sorry you had another headache yesterday!  Aren't Disfriends the best?  I remember you mentioning, now that I think about it, issues with things you didn't like about work.  I know the health insurance is a biggie for you, but have you tried getting anything in designing or decorating?  I reallly think you would do VERY well, could probably open your own business.  That's a super scary thing though.  AK has ADHD, too.    I know what you mean.  I am going to give it until she starts school, but keep working.  I know I compare her to my students I have now, and she has another full year before she starts, so I am paranoid a bit due to "knowing too much" as a teacher.    But I am watchful of every little thing with her.  Where's the sighing smilie?  Your vow renewal is going to be amazing.  You have to stay on BL challenges until it's over just so we can hear your plans and see the pictures!



my3princes said:


> Is there an article of clothing that you aspire to wear when you reach your goal?[/SIZE][/COLOR]


I would love to wear a 2 piece this summer, and not be ashamed of my midsection and inner thighs.  I would also like to be a solid 6, I think.  Wow.  I can't believe I just said that.  If you EVER in your life told me I would be a size 8 and unhappy, I would have , since I graduated h.s. in a 14, was in a 18 at my highest.  



tigger813 said:


> Doing my weigh in on Monday! Feeling better though today I've just been tired! Could be the not sleeping well thing! Laid on the couch most of the day and watched tv.  Please send PD my way that I get energy back and get a good night's


I was there, too Tracey.  Watched a lot of house hunter's international and dog Whisperer yesterday.  HAD NO motivation to do anything.  I did spend a lot of time on the computer.  Sending PD that you find your bouce!



Disney Yooper said:


> I'll be buying a Proform 400 CT.  I was able to get what my husband feels is important for the best price.  It is $500 at Sam's.


That's pretty awesome!  I know you'll be excited to have it!  That will really help!



HappyMatt said:


> Other than that, I would love to look really good in a suit.  Don't get me wrong, I look damn good in a suit now. It just makes me think how good I will look in one when I am skinny.


 Love the confidence!  I bet you instill fear in a suit, or at least respect.  I just get that vibe from you!



Disneywedding2010 said:


> I want to look good in a swimsuit
> However, I also want to be able to wear a pair of jeans that doesn't have a W in the size (example: 24W).


You'll get there, promised!



ScubaD said:


> This may sound bad, but it is not that I am looking to wear a specific piece of clothing, I am wanting to not be embarrassed when I remove my shirt to go swimming when I am on vacation  Weight Watchers/P90X should, and will help with this.


That's a pretty male reaction, I think.  Just think about it, in that respect, women have it a little easier, we always have the option of covering up the midriff.  You've been doing great, and will see the results!



Rose&Mike said:


> *I had the small plates--beet salad with goat cheese and fried zuchini. I gave half my salad and 1/3 of my zuchini to Mike.* He had some shrimp, too. We shared a piece of cheesecake. I can't even tell you the last time I had cheesecake. It was great, but even a half a piece was too much.



And that friends, is how you are successful!  I am in awe of you Rose.  
I wanna be you when I grow up!  (Not that you are that far ahead of me, but it gives me hope to know that I can be there in a few years. )



rothesaydismom said:


> I've got my new bathing suit already picked out for our trip to WDW in May. I've also got it hanging in my closet so that I can see it everyday as added motivation.Other than that, I'd love to wear my new jammies that DH got me for Christmas.


That swimsuit is a great motivation!!!!!!  Keep on working hard, and you'll be there.  So sweet that Dh got you jammies that are smaller, that means he things you are smaller!!!



ReAnSt said:


> As for the left right handed thing, I consider myself to be ambidextrous.  As a child I would naturally do somethings left handed and others right handed and still do so to this day.  I used to write with both hands.  I tend to eat with my left hand but write with my right.  I do use my right hand more then my left as I broke my left arm/wrist when I was in 5th grade and ever since I have not had quite the strength and fine motor skills that I once had.   I had no cake or icing even though I helped and had it on me.  I did get a lo-cal cherry limeade at Sonic and some sushi at Wegmans after the event.



That is a great accomplishment!  Thanks for the encouragement.  I am really sensitive to the left/right thing.  I am pretty sure Dh is supposed to be left handed, he golfs and bats lefty, but his mom didn't like it and made him use his right.  I watch, and sometimes the wii remote is in left, sometimes in right.  She reaches for things with both hands.  The writing, I am hoping, is a lack of muscle development.  She always starts in her right, grips correctly, and left is more of a fist hold, and only goes there after starting in her right for a  while.  I think her hand gets tired.  I have been reading articles on confused lateralism and how it can mess you up.  Glad to hear you overcame it!



cclovesdis said:


> To be honest, I really think it's that I eat a good amount of dairy. I am also good about drinking water. And, I have went days without any soda-diet or regular. I am hoping to make that a much more permanent change. I am calling going without soda since Tuesday afternoon my first success. I have to share this cool find I bought at Wal-Mart today. It is a 2-pack of Ziploc containers. The container is approx 6 x 9 and has 3 compartments.


Sounds neat.  I bet you are like me, and the sheer organization of it all is thrilling.  I love containers! Yeah, I'm weird.  Glad you can see the positive changes you have made, and are focusing on what you have done right!  Celebrate your success!!!!!



HappyMatt said:


> Cobalt is a simple man of modest means. For him, dressing up involves an unwrinkled shirt and a clean pair of jeans.


I'm thinking flannel shirt?  Or at least big bold plaid. Yes, I have a mental image of him.  (He's kinda like a grown up version of Miley's boyfriend in TN in that Hannah Montana movie, in my eye.) 



Disney Yooper said:


> When I trained for the inaugural Princess Half, I made the mistake of not running outside at all.  My problem is that I don't eat breakfast and then tend to go too long between meals.  That then causes my metabolism to be off.    She still reads slower than others but for the most part, you wouldn't know that she struggled so much.  They all find ways to compensate. When I was younger, my mother would stop and pick lilacs along the road and place them in my bedroom. I found some lilac lotion that is WONDERFUL!  The lilac candles that I have bought don't usually have a strong enough scent for me.  They are always a disappointment.


So cool that you guys tripped together.  I can't believe how many friendships, long lasting ones, the Dis has created!  Walt would be proud!  That is such a sweet story about the lilacs, both your mom picking them for you, and your apt!  You need to get that breakfast.  Find some "bars" (not partying ones!) you like, and eat on the way to work if nothing else. Glad you have identified some things you can be proactive about!  If you ever get near Gold Canyon Candles, the wildflowers one is pretty good, and they are usually strong.  Sorry your DD has a LD and struggled, it's amazing what kids can overcome, and again, I know too much.  Early intervention of the right kind is so crucial, just have to keep working and see if I think there is a problem or if it's all in her momma's head!



Stinasmom said:


> OK, you are all great posters! I am trying to keep up, feeling like I should take notes to remember more about all of my new DIS friends!:I love that everyone is so real! Everyone has struggles, everyone has succeses, and being in on it all makes one appreciate life and be assured that "God only gives you as much as you can handle," paraphrased for sure.
> Heck, there was an answer to a QOTD that I missed some time back!
> Not pretty, but after 40 (I'll be 44 in March) one cares less and less about imperfections. Besides, a little tan and a good sarong, and it's not too bad, I guess But my real answer to this question is that I am hoping to fit into my daughter's jeans. Not the ones that ride so low that the zipper is one inch long, but the one's same brand as mine but 3 inches smaller in the waist size. I had a loss this week, but not as much as before... one week per month is a little more challenging, if you know what I mean  . (My apologies to the men, maybe that was TMI!!


You know, that's a great attitude to have about your pregnancy scarring.  I think you should wear them with pride!  I had to laugh about your Dd's jeans!  And the poor guys here, so sorry for all the TMI you get.  I thought about making a list of real names, and life stories, but I just don't have the time. I just try to comment the best I can, I've gotten a couple of issues mixed up and had to delete a comment before I posted.   But I have such comfort in the sharing of the life struggles that do impact our weight loss/maintance journeys.  It helps me with the "no one understands/has it bad" that I get caught up in, when it seems much of my immediate circle is perfect, has perfect kids, perfect finances, perfect marriages, perfect bank accounts, perfect lives, etc.  Glad you are feeling the vibe!



aamomma said:


> Hello everyone!  I've been reading, but haven't posted lately.  I was only down 1 lb. this week and was feeling a little discouraged.  My friend (whose husband does a lot of reading about metabolism, etc... for weightlifting) said that I probably need to zig zag my calories or have a "cheat day" because I am so strict about sticking to my calorie count each day, my body gets used to that and won't burn any more than I give it.


I have to be very careful about posting this, because sometimes it works, and sometimes it doesn't. When I am ON,  I have seen if I keep my calories to the same 1200 range over a 4 day range, but mix it up, and go under by about 300 for a few days and then over for a day it has worked.  Also, a couple of times, if I was really, really OP and right at 1200 for a few weeks, a junky fast food meal kicked a plateau.  Again, I am leary of posting that, because I don't want to enable anyone to go to McD's, but I have seen it happen!



Rose&Mike said:


> I do SAD as well. I take Vitamin D (when I remember) a couple of times a week in the winter and it really seems to help. I do love the sunshine.:I have pink and black zebra-y looking long socks that I wear with my running skirts when it's cool outside. I think they are from reebok. I also have white ones with neon colored peace signs, and another pair, but I can't remember what's on them! As for the weight fluctuations--I'm contemplating going gluten free. I'm going to talk to my doctor about whether that could be causing my stomach issues and a lot of the other weird symptoms I've been having--pac's, horribly irregular tom, etc. But can you imagine--gluten free and vegetarian. That won't make eating out difficult at all!


Love the socks!  AK would totally steal them from you!  She got a zebra all weather short trench coat from MIL for Christmas, and LOVES IT!  Her WDW shirt last year had peace signs and Mickey! AS for the GF stuff, a lot of people are getting on that wagon for the health, there has been some links to a GF diet and some childhood illness issues as well (autism and adhd). I am seeing more and more GF stuff, even some Wal-Mart brand items! I've thought about that, and tried to watch AK for the symptoms.  It would make eating out very hard, I would imagine.  Hope you get some answers.  



rothesaydismom said:


> I haven't been working out much over the last few weeks, so I went to the gym this morning (the competition with Team Donald pushed me out the door!


LOVE IT!  Send some motivation to SW Virginia please!



smile4stamps said:


> I think when you use the balance board with the Wii you are supposed to be barefoot?  At least that's what I was told.  I didn't read the instructions! I'll PM you about what I am doing to try and get out of debt. If anyone else wants to hear my ideas let me know.


Didn't realize it was a balance board game.  You are supposed to be barefooted for that.  I have arch issues if I do too much on that.  That mat probably does help.  Thanks for the PM.  It was very helpful, and I spent much of the day yesterday researching various methods, plans, spreadsheets, and trying to make a plan I can live with.  It's scary, and going to be hard, but just like weight issues, I didn't get here overnight, and I won't go back overnight.



tigger813 said:


> Back for work and Ash's basketball game(it was a disaster!)


So sorry Ash.......



Disneywedding2010 said:


> I just got up a little while ago. Alan (my fiance) and I were up until 3am just talking and enjoying each other's company.


That's nice...  That's a good thing about weekends, you can be scheduleless for a while.  Although for me, it means sometimes no motivation on Saturday, and then feeling panic on Sunday for all I need to do! 



WeLoveLilo05 said:


> I've been busy this week since Scott was on vacation so I took advantage and got some things done.First...I got my wedding dress on Monday!!!!!!!!!!!  Its just gorgeous.
> Maggie Sottero-Vienna The bride called off her wedding b/c she found out her soon to be hubby was cheating with her Maid of Honor!!! Can you imagine? How AWFUL! After I said I wanted the dress and the owner was helping me take it off I said how awful it was and she said "well you can just put that money towards your park hoppers for your honeymoon!" Wed we took Alanna to NYC, we left here @ 9am and got home @ 8pm. We walked all around the city, so I guess you could say I got in another workout lol.


That is one beautiful dress!! Can't wait to see pictures of YOU in it!  Alanna's trip to NYC sounds wonderful!  I've never been, and would love to take my girls at Christmas around their 13th birthdays for a whirlwind trip.  I have 2 years before AK's 13, so a lot has to get right before then, but I'm pulling on my big girl bootstraps and feeling hopeful!



Disney Yooper said:


> I take 2000 IU Vitamin D every day.  I've read articles that the amount recommended every day is much more than it used to be.


Can you tell me what benefits you see?  (You or Rose).  I have such a time in winter, I'd love to learn more.  



mommyof2Pirates said:


> I think I am going to get on this sparkpeople thing you guys are always talking about.  Maybe I just need a change.  Im glad sophie seems ok.  Its hard to compare kids to other children too.  They all are unique.  She also just turned 4 so its hard to compare her to your current students.  I did that all the time with Ryan.  Then when he would start doing something I would say "what the heck was I stressing about".
> So my plans for the day are:


Did you sing at the Karaoke bar?  I'm sure it was a Tim McGraw song.  Hope you enjoyed your girls' night out, you deserve it!  I like the nutrition tracker on Sparkpeople a lot, I've messed w/ the exercise tracker a little.  I know Lisa is the queen, and they do have good articles.  I tend to look there first.



sarahrip said:


> flipflopgirl, I also love lilacs, so when we moved back to Minnesota 4 yrs ago I asked my mom if I could have some of her full grown lilac bush so she gave me a stem from hers and if I remember right she got her plant from her mom so its a lilac bush being in three generations  but anywho I planted it and its growing nicely but after 3 yrs its not producing any lilacs yet.


That's awesome!  What a great story, a multi-generational lilac bush!  I have wildflowers by Gold Canyon.  It's not perfect, but it's good! And pretty!  I burned it during Sophie's birthday because it was purple!


----------



## flipflopmom

Morning everyone. I'm suffering from frustration this morning.  I wasted a day yesterday, which leaves me with a lot to do today.  First up, do all my reading for my class that's due tomorrow.  My house is a wreck, but easily cleaned since it's just clutter from kids playing, although I still need to sweep and mop and vaccuum.  It's hard to do that when they are spread all over the house!  I made 6 loaves of Amish friendship bread yesterday, 4 are going in freezer, 1 one to mom's.  I love it, but did it mostly to have items for Brad to take for my Friday morning treats to his employees.  Other than that, I researched debt reduction most of the day, took a nap, watched wayyy too much tv.  Ate too much.

WHAT IS WRONG WITH ME?  I have the best of intentions, and I just can't pull it together.  I have GOT to get myself on the right path eating wise, need to stay focused, organized, and proactive on finances, school, work, home, and family, and yet, I watched tv for 3 hours and ate 4 slices of friendship bread, probably a basket of chips and salsa, DRANK A DR. PEPPER!!!!! ate half a Mexican entree covered in goat cheese?  I would love to say "I picked the entree with zucchini, squash, peppers, onions, and mushrooms" so I had plenty of veg, and I ate an entire bottle of salsa by myself, but still.  I am not breaking habits.  I will never, ever, ever loose this last 10 this way, and it's going to be more like 15 or 20 at the rate I am going.  I'm repeating my mantras, and thinking about it before I do it, and saying "I don't care".  In the back of my mind yesterday I had all this I need to be doing on my mind, and just sat like a blooming snail on a log.  No, make that a slug. 

I can't do anything if DH is home in front of the tv.  He got paid extra this week for vacation days he didn't take last year, so he paid my car payment for me, and took me out to dinner, and I ate like a pig because it's the first time we've gone out in months, and I felt guilty for spending the money, so I didn't want to waste it.   Wanted to go an hour away to a discount store he heard about, but I didn't think we had any business being there, I didn't say that, just that I didn't want to go anywhere. We're having issues w/ this financial stuff.  I just typed 4 paragraphs about it, but that was TMI.  Let's just say, it's taking a toll.  

Oh well, I'm not getting anything accomplished whining.  I am thinking I will start going to bed earlier (yeah, right) and getting up at 3 instead of 4 or 5 on weekends so I can be productive while it's quiet and I'm alone.  

Sorry to be a Debbie Downer this am.  I had to get that off my chest before I could accomplish anything.  Off to read about assessments.  How fun!  

Ok, I'm back.  Checked my email really quickly, and this timely article was in my inbox.  Sending me a sign, are you now???  There is some advertisement for sparkpeople (it's free, btw), but had some interesting stats in it

Lose twice the weight by calorie tracking

HAVE A GREAT DAY.  BE EXTRA GOOD TO MAKE UP FOR MY BADNESS!!!!
Taryn


----------



## jenjolt

Good Morning!! 

Flipflopmom hope you have a great Sunday and that it is productive!!!! Today is a new day!! THanks for sharing the article off to read it!!!

I just wanted to share with you guys! I usually don't weigh myself more than once a week, but for kicks on I got on the scale last night.....AND.....I reached 40lbs lost total!! WOOT WOOT!!! As my friend at work puts it I have removed 40 boxes of butter from my body!!!!!!!


----------



## The Mystery Machine

Yes, today is a new day! I have been avoiding the boards because I have not seen my scale move an inch. 

You are not alone. And we are in it for the long haul. I have a lot of bad habits to change and it is not going to happen overnight.

I quit smoking in Oct and that was far easier than giving up the soda and no-no foods.


----------



## jking6

Originally Posted by cclovesdis  
And, I have went days without any soda-diet or regular. I am hoping to make that a much more permanent change. I am calling going without soda since Tuesday afternoon my first success. My next goal is to make it a full week. Everyday without soda, for me at least, should be considered a success. 


This is my goal. I am addicted to Diet Pepsi. I have at least 6-8 cans a day but true. I am trying to quit completely. I told DH that when the soda in the house is gone I will buy no more..... I am cutting down every day I started trading water for soda every other one. then 2 waters to 1 soda until no more soda in the house. 
As for the Saturdays quote:
I have a simple red sundress I want to wear to Disney in May.


----------



## lisah0711

Hello TEAM MICKEY!  Just popping on to say "hello!"  



my3princes said:


> The economy has hit my company very hard.  There was a lay off just days after I was hired.  The job that I was hired for I do enjoy, unfortunately I have been given tasks that I was told I would never have to do and I am just not comfortable with those tasks.  Unfortunately do to a confidentiality agreement that I signed upon employment I can't get into any greater detail.



  Sorry things haven't worked out like you hoped.  And thanks for coming to say hello to us Donalds!    We miss you guys!  



ReAnSt said:


> Don't beat yourself up for your past choices you can only move forward and make healthier choices in the future.



So true!!  



cclovesdis said:


> I have to share this cool find I bought at Wal-Mart today. It is a 2-pack of Ziploc containers. The container is approx 6 x 9 and has 3 compartments. The box suggests using the largest size for a salad, the middle sized compartment for fruit (it's 3/4 cup), and the smallest one for something snacky. The smallest compartment is 1/2 cup. I'll probably use the largest compartment for a salad, and the middle one for half a sandwich cut in half again. The smallest one will be perfect for various snacks or a 1/2 serving of fruit or veggies. I can't figure out why I'm so excited about this, but I am! I think it's because it's another way to have the measuring done for me. They say that you'll have much more success maintaining weight loss if you lost the weight using an approach you can live with for the rest of your life. This container is just one way to make a positive change easier and forever.



Anything that helps the measuring is a big plus in my book!  



flipflopmom said:


> That is a great accomplishment!  Thanks for the encouragement.  I am really sensitive to the left/right thing.  I am pretty sure Dh is supposed to be left handed, he golfs and bats lefty, but his mom didn't like it and made him use his right.  I watch, and sometimes the wii remote is in left, sometimes in right.  She reaches for things with both hands.  The writing, I am hoping, is a lack of muscle development.  She always starts in her right, grips correctly, and left is more of a fist hold, and only goes there after starting in her right for a  while.  I think her hand gets tired.  I have been reading articles on confused lateralism and how it can mess you up.  Glad to hear you overcame it!



My Dad was supposed to be left handed but was switched after he broke his left arm in grade school.  He played gold left handed, batted left handed, wrote right handed and had a lot of problems with spelling and writing all his life because of it.  With Brad being a leftie, Sophie may be one, too.  I'm a leftie myself!   

And yes I am the queen of sparkpeople -- at least in this neck of the woods!  

Enjoy your Sunday Mickeys!


----------



## my3princes

rothesaydismom said:


> Thanks for the great suggestions! I'll have to look for the Dole Fruit Bites at my local grocery store.
> 
> 
> My goals for the day are:
> 
> Do some yoga on my Wii Fit...I really need to stretch my muscles after my workout yesterday...VERY sore this morning, but it's all for a good cause.
> 
> Make sure I meet the Healthly Habits' targets for today.
> 
> Exercise with my trainer again this afternoon...hopefully, I won't be so sore by then.
> 
> Pack some healthy snacks to bring to work tonight at P/T job #3 so I'm not giving in to all the greasy food temptations.
> 
> 
> Have a wonderfully awesome day, everyone! Keep up the great work!!



Great plan for the day.  We know you can stick to it 




flipflopmom said:


> Morning everyone. I'm suffering from frustration this morning.  I wasted a day yesterday, which leaves me with a lot to do today.  First up, do all my reading for my class that's due tomorrow.  My house is a wreck, but easily cleaned since it's just clutter from kids playing, although I still need to sweep and mop and vaccuum.  It's hard to do that when they are spread all over the house!  I made 6 loaves of Amish friendship bread yesterday, 4 are going in freezer, 1 one to mom's.  I love it, but did it mostly to have items for Brad to take for my Friday morning treats to his employees.  Other than that, I researched debt reduction most of the day, took a nap, watched wayyy too much tv.  Ate too much.
> 
> WHAT IS WRONG WITH ME?  I have the best of intentions, and I just can't pull it together.  I have GOT to get myself on the right path eating wise, need to stay focused, organized, and proactive on finances, school, work, home, and family, and yet, I watched tv for 3 hours and ate 4 slices of friendship bread, probably a basket of chips and salsa, DRANK A DR. PEPPER!!!!! ate half a Mexican entree covered in goat cheese?  I would love to say "I picked the entree with zucchini, squash, peppers, onions, and mushrooms" so I had plenty of veg, and I ate an entire bottle of salsa by myself, but still.  I am not breaking habits.  I will never, ever, ever loose this last 10 this way, and it's going to be more like 15 or 20 at the rate I am going.  I'm repeating my mantras, and thinking about it before I do it, and saying "I don't care".  In the back of my mind yesterday I had all this I need to be doing on my mind, and just sat like a blooming snail on a log.  No, make that a slug.
> 
> I can't do anything if DH is home in front of the tv.  He got paid extra this week for vacation days he didn't take last year, so he paid my car payment for me, and took me out to dinner, and I ate like a pig because it's the first time we've gone out in months, and I felt guilty for spending the money, so I didn't want to waste it.   Wanted to go an hour away to a discount store he heard about, but I didn't think we had any business being there, I didn't say that, just that I didn't want to go anywhere. We're having issues w/ this financial stuff.  I just typed 4 paragraphs about it, but that was TMI.  Let's just say, it's taking a toll.
> 
> Oh well, I'm not getting anything accomplished whining.  I am thinking I will start going to bed earlier (yeah, right) and getting up at 3 instead of 4 or 5 on weekends so I can be productive while it's quiet and I'm alone.
> 
> Sorry to be a Debbie Downer this am.  I had to get that off my chest before I could accomplish anything.  Off to read about assessments.  How fun!
> 
> Ok, I'm back.  Checked my email really quickly, and this timely article was in my inbox.  Sending me a sign, are you now???  There is some advertisement for sparkpeople (it's free, btw), but had some interesting stats in it
> 
> Lose twice the weight by calorie tracking
> 
> HAVE A GREAT DAY.  BE EXTRA GOOD TO MAKE UP FOR MY BADNESS!!!!
> Taryn



Taryn I'm sure that you are still processing all that is going on in your life and that is the barrier right now.  I totally understand because that is exactly where I am right now.  I did have a moment of clarity last night, that is a good thing for me as I work through issues.  Anyway I finally realized that what I'm having to do at work does not reflect poorly on me.  I am not involved in the decision making process, I am not coming up with the plans that I am forced to follow through with.  It doesn't reflect on my personally or on my business sense.  It is only effecting me personally because I have allowed it to.  I need to go in and do my job without thought or emotion.  I need to walk out the door at night and leave it all at my desk.  If people are offended or irrate during the course of business it is the business that they are angry with, not me.  I'm hoping that now that I've processed this I can go in with a whole new attitude tomorrow and hopefully the rest of my life will fall into place.  I'm sure that you'll eventually process all that's going on for you and things will fall back into place


I think that my ultimate goal is a size 6 too.  I remember when I was at my heaviest thinking that ultimately I would like to be a size 12.  I went from a size 20W to a size 10 and never hit 12   I got down to a size 8 in most things, a size 6 in a few.  Right now I'm a size 10.  Size 6 is my current goal.



jenjolt said:


> Good Morning!!
> 
> Flipflopmom hope you have a great Sunday and that it is productive!!!! Today is a new day!! THanks for sharing the article off to read it!!!
> 
> I just wanted to share with you guys! I usually don't weigh myself more than once a week, but for kicks on I got on the scale last night.....AND.....I reached 40lbs lost total!! WOOT WOOT!!! As my friend at work puts it I have removed 40 boxes of butter from my body!!!!!!!







The Mystery Machine said:


> Yes, today is a new day! I have been avoiding the boards because I have not seen my scale move an inch.
> 
> You are not alone. And we are in it for the long haul. I have a lot of bad habits to change and it is not going to happen overnight.
> 
> I quit smoking in Oct and that was far easier than giving up the soda and no-no foods.



I think that as we have fewer vices it is harder to let go of each one. 



jking6 said:


> Originally Posted by cclovesdis
> And, I have went days without any soda-diet or regular. I am hoping to make that a much more permanent change. I am calling going without soda since Tuesday afternoon my first success. My next goal is to make it a full week. Everyday without soda, for me at least, should be considered a success.
> 
> 
> This is my goal. I am addicted to Diet Pepsi. I have at least 6-8 cans a day but true. I am trying to quit completely. I told DH that when the soda in the house is gone I will buy no more..... I am cutting down every day I started trading water for soda every other one. then 2 waters to 1 soda until no more soda in the house.
> As for the Saturdays quote:
> I have a simple red sundress I want to wear to Disney in May.



That's a good plan, I wish I could cut out soda.  When I don't drink soda I drink flavored water and it dawned on me the other day that it has splenda just like my diet soda so is it really any better?



lisah0711 said:


> Hello TEAM MICKEY!  Just popping on to say "hello!"
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry things haven't worked out like you hoped.  And thanks for coming to say hello to us Donalds!    We miss you guys!
> 
> 
> 
> So true!!
> 
> 
> 
> Anything that helps the measuring is a big plus in my book!
> 
> 
> 
> My Dad was supposed to be left handed but was switched after he broke his left arm in grade school.  He played gold left handed, batted left handed, wrote right handed and had a lot of problems with spelling and writing all his life because of it.  With Brad being a leftie, Sophie may be one, too.  I'm a leftie myself!
> 
> And yes I am the queen of sparkpeople -- at least in this neck of the woods!
> 
> Enjoy your Sunday Mickeys!



Great to see you.  What's new on the Donald thread?  I would love to have time to read both, but it just doesn't happen.  How's Pam's husband doing?


----------



## my3princes

We have sub zero temps here and I find myself dreaming of escaping this cold.  

So Sunday's Question of the day:  I have invented a teleporting machine.  You can pick one location anywhere in the world to be teleported to for 12 hours.  Where would you go?

I know that this is a Disney board, but on cold days like today I want to be transported to a tropical island somewhere with palm trees, fruit drinks and lots and lots of sunshine.


----------



## Rose&Mike

my3princes said:


> We have sub zero temps here and I find myself dreaming of escaping this cold.
> 
> So Sunday's Question of the day:  I have invented a teleporting machine.  You can pick one location anywhere in the world to be teleported to for 12 hours.  Where would you go?
> 
> I know that this is a Disney board, but on cold days like today I want to be transported to a tropical island somewhere with palm trees, fruit drinks and lots and lots of sunshine.




Oh this is easy for me! It might not be tropical, but I'm sure it's warmer than here. I would go to SC to see DS! 12 hours is the perfect amount of time and I could be home to sleep in my own bed!

I am doing my meal planning. I always feel like I've accomplished so much when I finish, but like I've been tortured while doing it!


----------



## Disney Yooper

flipflopmom said:


> Brad gets recaps, too.  I was telling him about Tracey's client last night, of course he prayed a lot w/ me for Pamela's husband back in the fall, I've shown him pictures, etc. I know the health insurance is a biggie for you, but have you tried getting anything in designing or decorating?  I reallly think you would do VERY well, could probably open your own business.  Can you tell me what benefits you see?  (You or Rose).  I have such a time in winter, I'd love to learn more.



Chuck is also friends with most of our Creative DISigns friends even though he has never posted.  He reads most everything but just doesn't like the posting part.  He loves it when we can get together with some friends at Disney.  Those are our best trips.  

Deb definitely would be awesome at Designing or Decorating.  The stuff she has done is amazing.  Either that or organization which so many people need help with nowadays.  

It is hard to explain the benefit for me.  I just am more motivated.  I don't feel so lethargic.  Most people who know me don't realize how tough winters can be on me unless they are very close friends.  If I'm not taking my vitamin D, I don't answer the phone, I lay around watching TV, spend too much time on the computer and basically just hiding from the world.  I am overly emotional and cry at commercials.  I can push my self through it while I'm at work and in public.  

My best friend that had the extreme deficiency had the same type symptoms on a larger scale.  She couldn't drag herself out of bed most days.  When she was up, she cried all the time even at work.  



flipflopmom said:


> Morning everyone. I'm suffering from frustration this morning.  I wasted a day yesterday, which leaves me with a lot to do today.  WHAT IS WRONG WITH ME? Lose twice the weight by calorie tracking



Sounds like the Vitamin D might be something to try for you.  I would have the same feelings.  I would want to get started and just couldn't get myself to do it.  Thanks for the article.  That is what I've heard and need to start doing.  



The Mystery Machine said:


> I quit smoking in Oct and that was far easier than giving up the soda and no-no foods.



That's the biggest culprit for me.  I drink way too much soda.  I drink about 80 oz. of pepsi a day.  Yes, I said 80 oz.  That is 1000 calories a day alone!  I was able to cut back to about 4 oz. a day a couple of years ago and lost about 15 pounds just by replacing that with water.  Then I changed jobs and got out of the habit so I packed all the weight back on.  I'm pretty good about not eating the no-no foods thankfully.  Otherwise, I'd need to lose a lot more than the 30 that I'm planning on.



jking6 said:


> Originally Posted by cclovesdis
> And, I have went days without any soda-diet or regular. I am hoping to make that a much more permanent change. I am calling going without soda since Tuesday afternoon my first success. My next goal is to make it a full week. Everyday without soda, for me at least, should be considered a success.
> 
> 
> This is my goal. I am addicted to Diet Pepsi. I have at least 6-8 cans a day but true. I am trying to quit completely. I told DH that when the soda in the house is gone I will buy no more..... I am cutting down every day I started trading water for soda every other one. then 2 waters to 1 soda until no more soda in the house.
> As for the Saturdays quote:
> I have a simple red sundress I want to wear to Disney in May.



I wish I could cut it out cold turkey.  I have tried and that just doesn't work for me.  First off, the caffeine withdrawal is horrible.  Keep up the awesome work.



my3princes said:


> I did have a moment of clarity last night, that is a good thing for me as I work through issues.  Anyway I finally realized that what I'm having to do at work does not reflect poorly on me.  I am not involved in the decision making process, I am not coming up with the plans that I am forced to follow through with.  It doesn't reflect on my personally or on my business sense.  It is only effecting me personally because I have allowed it to.  I need to go in and do my job without thought or emotion.  I need to walk out the door at night and leave it all at my desk.  If people are offended or irrate during the course of business it is the business that they are angry with, not me.  I'm hoping that now that I've processed this I can go in with a whole new attitude tomorrow and hopefully the rest of my life will fall into place.  I'm sure that you'll eventually process all that's going on for you and things will fall back into place
> 
> I think that my ultimate goal is a size 6 too.  I remember when I was at my heaviest thinking that ultimately I would like to be a size 12.  I went from a size 20W to a size 10 and never hit 12   I got down to a size 8 in most things, a size 6 in a few.  Right now I'm a size 10.  Size 6 is my current goal.



Deb, I was going through something similar at work.  Decisions are being made that I'm being blamed for but I have absolutely no say in the matter.  It was bothering me quite bad for a while.  However, I had the same moment of clarity.  It is a job and I can only do as I'm told if I want that job (which I do so that I can go to Disney and buy nice treadmills and ...).  I'm glad you have come to the same and hope it gives you some peace.

I am currently at a large 12.  If I gain anymore, they won't fit.  I've never been more than a 12.  I'm shooting for a 10 but listening to you guys, think I should set a better goal for myself.  If I could get in an 8 I would be so happy.  I was a size 4 in high school and a size 6 through college.  



my3princes said:


> We have sub zero temps here and I find myself dreaming of escaping this cold.
> 
> So Sunday's Question of the day:  I have invented a teleporting machine.  You can pick one location anywhere in the world to be teleported to for 12 hours.  Where would you go?



It's going to be cliche but I think I'd still say Disney World.  It is some place that I could go and know how to get the most out of those 12 hours.

I'm off to purchase the treadmill.  Then have to figure out who I can get to help me get it in the apartment.  I can put it together myself but need help unloading it from the car.  Have a great day everyone!  Thanks for the help with the motivation to be successful on this journey.


----------



## Rose&Mike

ReAnSt said:


> So I don't think I have mentioned it here before but I work for the Girl Scouts.  Today I went to an event that one of my service units put on they have about 350 girls in the unit.  They had about 50 6-12th graders learning how to make and decorate cakes.  The girls had a blast and it was great to see so many older girls from one school district learning a new skill.  I had no cake or icing even though I helped and had it on me.  I did get a lo-cal cherry limeade at Sonic and some sushi at Wegmans after the event.  .


That sounds like such a fun day! Way to go resisting the frosting! I love frosting!

*CC*I think that container sounds perfect for lunch at work. And it seems like I got a pm from you last week. Did I forget to answer something? Im sorry, I have been very distracted this week. 



Stinasmom said:


> I love that everyone is so real! Everyone has struggles, everyone has succeses, and being in on it all makes one appreciate life and be assured that "God only gives you as much as you can handle," paraphrased for sure.
> Marcy


For me, knowing that I am not the only one doing this has helped so much!



flipflopmom said:


> And that friends, is how you are successful!  I am in awe of you Rose.
> I wanna be you when I grow up!  (Not that you are that far ahead of me, but it gives me hope to know that I can be there in a few years. )
> Did you sing at the Karaoke bar?  I'm sure it was a Tim McGraw song.  Hope you enjoyed your girls' night out, you deserve it!  I like the nutrition tracker on Sparkpeople a lot, I've messed w/ the exercise tracker a little.  I know Lisa is the queen, and they do have good articles.  I tend to look there first.


Thank you so much for saying this. Even last night I was feeling guilty for eating the fried zuchhini, but in retrospect I guess it really was pretty small portions. But beet salad, OMG I love beet salad. I could seriously go overboard with beet salad! Tom was very ambidextrous when he was little. He batted lefty until a teeball coach picked him up and put him on the other side of the tee! Mike was so mad. We could never get him to bat lefty again. He finally mostly settled on his right hand. I will say he has HORRIFIC handwriting. Really awful. 

As for the food and soda this weekend. Remember last fall when we went to Bdubs twice in one weekend and I listed everything I ate? Oh, its gross just thinking about it. Everybody has weekends like this. The big thing is to nip in the bud and get back on track with at least a few good habits. I know you know this, and really dont need me to tell you.

LindsayI want to know if you sang Tim McGraw karaoke too?




jenjolt said:


> Good Morning!!
> I just wanted to share with you guys! I usually don't weigh myself more than once a week, but for kicks on I got on the scale last night.....AND.....I reached 40lbs lost total!! WOOT WOOT!!! As my friend at work puts it I have removed 40 boxes of butter from my body!!!!!!!


Congratulations!



The Mystery Machine said:


> I quit smoking in Oct and that was far easier than giving up the soda and no-no foods.


I think its so hard, because we HAVE to eat. What we dont have to do is eat garbage. So we just have to keep moving towards healthy choices. And I have never smoked, but giving up diet soda was incredibly difficult for me. But the best thing I think I have done for my health!



jking6 said:


> Originally Posted by cclovesdis
> And, I have went days without any soda-diet or regular. I am hoping to make that a much more permanent change. I am calling going without soda since Tuesday afternoon my first success. My next goal is to make it a full week. Everyday without soda, for me at least, should be considered a success.
> 
> 
> This is my goal. I am addicted to Diet Pepsi. I have at least 6-8 cans a day but true. I am trying to quit completely. I told DH that when the soda in the house is gone I will buy no more..... I am cutting down every day I started trading water for soda every other one. then 2 waters to 1 soda until no more soda in the house.
> As for the Saturdays quote:
> I have a simple red sundress I want to wear to Disney in May.


You can do it! Last winter when I gave up pop, I drank a lot of hot tea. They have so many interesting flavors. Just watch, though because you want stuff that doesnt have a lot of artificial stuff in it!



lisah0711 said:


> And yes I am the queen of sparkpeople -- at least in this neck of the woods!
> 
> Enjoy your Sunday Mickeys!


You are definitely the queen of spark!



my3princes said:


> Taryn I'm sure that you are still processing all that is going on in your life and that is the barrier right now.  I totally understand because that is exactly where I am right now.  I did have a moment of clarity last night, that is a good thing for me as I work through issues.  Anyway I finally realized that what I'm having to do at work does not reflect poorly on me.  I am not involved in the decision making process, I am not coming up with the plans that I am forced to follow through with.  It doesn't reflect on my personally or on my business sense.  It is only effecting me personally because I have allowed it to.  I need to go in and do my job without thought or emotion.  I need to walk out the door at night and leave it all at my desk.  If people are offended or irrate during the course of business it is the business that they are angry with, not me.  I'm hoping that now that I've processed this I can go in with a whole new attitude tomorrow and hopefully the rest of my life will fall into place.  I'm sure that you'll eventually process all that's going on for you and things will fall back into place


Thanks for sharing this Deb!

Well, the meal plan is made. I just need to make the grocery listwhich is the easy part.
Todayvegetable enchiladas
Mondaycorn chowder
Tuesdayhummus pizza
Wednesdaytaco soup
Thursdayleftovers with veggie burgers
Fridayonion spaghetti
Saturdayblack bean burgers or take out

Hope everyone is having a good Sunday!


----------



## ReAnSt

Saturday's QOTD:

Is there an article of clothing that you aspire to wear when you reach your goal?
Swimsuit, although anything, right now buying clothing is so frustrating and I try to avoid it. I would love to fit into a size 10 clothing.  Then again shoe shopping is horrible as well, as I have long narrow feet so it is very hard to find shoes as well as clothing.



Disney Yooper said:


> I really am seriously considering it.  That may be my only way to get to Hawaii.  Chuck isn't really interested but once I told him you & Chris were going to be there, he started to change his tune.  I am just trying to decide whether I want to change my 30th Anniversary Alaskan Cruise to an anniversary trip to Hawaii.  We were thinking that we may take a Disney Cruise to somewhere else and take an Alaskan Train cruise instead.  Choices, choices, choices.  I better get going.  It's only 18 months away.



Maybe I need to crash your trip, Hawaii for my 30th birthday sounds like a great trip. 



flipflopmom said:


> WHAT IS WRONG WITH ME?  I have the best of intentions, and I just can't pull it together.  I have GOT to get myself on the right path eating wise, need to stay focused, organized, and proactive on finances, school, work, home, and family, and yet, I watched tv for 3 hours and ate 4 slices of friendship bread, probably a basket of chips and salsa, DRANK A DR. PEPPER!!!!! ate half a Mexican entree covered in goat cheese?  I would love to say "I picked the entree with zucchini, squash, peppers, onions, and mushrooms" so I had plenty of veg, and I ate an entire bottle of salsa by myself, but still.  I am not breaking habits.  I will never, ever, ever loose this last 10 this way, and it's going to be more like 15 or 20 at the rate I am going.  I'm repeating my mantras, and thinking about it before I do it, and saying "I don't care".  In the back of my mind yesterday I had all this I need to be doing on my mind, and just sat like a blooming snail on a log.  No, make that a slug.
> 
> I can't do anything if DH is home in front of the tv.  He got paid extra this week for vacation days he didn't take last year, so he paid my car payment for me, and took me out to dinner, and I ate like a pig because it's the first time we've gone out in months, and I felt guilty for spending the money, so I didn't want to waste it.   Wanted to go an hour away to a discount store he heard about, but I didn't think we had any business being there, I didn't say that, just that I didn't want to go anywhere. We're having issues w/ this financial stuff.  I just typed 4 paragraphs about it, but that was TMI.  Let's just say, it's taking a toll.
> 
> HAVE A GREAT DAY.  BE EXTRA GOOD TO MAKE UP FOR MY BADNESS!!!!
> Taryn



Hugs to you.  Don't beat yourself up.  Don't say never ever.   If it is too hard to do a big improvement make small ones.  Get the junk food out of there or lock it up.  Or if you decide to keep it around, if you want chips put a serving size in a bowl and then put the bag away.  Have the one soda and then drink water the rest of the day.  If you go out to eat, pick something healthy.  Pack some of your  food up in a to go box as soon as it comes out.  Eat part of it in the restaurant and take the rest home for later.  Good luck with the financial issues.  I hope that you can make progress on getting all of it under control.

So Sunday's Question of the day: I have invented a teleporting machine. You can pick one location anywhere in the world to be teleported to for 12 hours. Where would you go?

Someplace on the other side of the the world perhaps where it is warm and sunny.  Somewhere where it will take me a day plus to travel to  Tahiti, Polynesia, Australia, Tokyo, China, Korea, Africa.  Although maybe Ecuador to visit my cousin. Or Castaway Cay.


----------



## PRINCESS VIJA

Hey everyone, sorry I have been MIA lately.  I am at least down 2#!!!

My dad had a heart ablation on Thursday, spent the day with them.  Then yesterday got the call he was heading back to the ER because his groin was swollen and hurt.  Back to the hospital... (1 hr away from where I live).  He isn't doing good.  His blood count keeps dropping, so he is bleeding somewhere.  Probably the groin, he is in now for a CT scan to see where he is bleeding from.  I am sure he is going to have surgery today and maybe a blood transfusion.  So... I am quick trying to get everything done as I am sure that I will be heading back into the hospital later today.  This just sucks!

On the upside, I am doing the BL for my DH's work and I feel pretty good about that.  Getting in about 1 hour of exercise every day.  I physically feel much better.  Although yesterday my food intake was less than stellar.  Amazing how stress affects your choices if you let it!

AND I got flowers sent to my work on Friday anonymously from a patient!!!  That was ouststanding.  Another nurse working said she can't remember ever another nurse getting flowers SENT to her at work as a thank you from a patient!  Feels pretty good!

Sorry I have to run, got to jump in the shower quick before I get another update on my dad.


----------



## tigger813

Hugs to you Princess Vija!!!!! Praying for your dad!

Slept in this morning! Turned alarm off early as I felt that sleep was what I needed most! I got close to 10 hours which is very rare for me! I took some Tylenol PM last night and I think it helped!

Had last two pieces of pizza from supper last night for breakfast this morning. Just had pork yellow curry over white rice and a piece of TJs garlic bread!

Cam-I bought a package of those Chili Lime Chicken burgers you mentioned and box of the grilled chicken burgers. Hoping this will help me this week.

I've got 3 EASA workouts to get in today as well as a few miles on the elliptical! SO I guess I had better get going! I'll send out the reminders between workouts. I had a lot more coming in today and I believe I've entered them all now! 

Mickey is still down by about 15 pounds! Keep those weigh ins coming!

TTFN


----------



## Disneywedding2010

*Afternoon Team Mickey!*

I hope everyone's weekend is going well. I've got a few things that need to get done today: Start paper for this awful class (blah), get on the treadmill, and get the meals planned for the week. 

Meal plan for the day:

Breakfast - Scrambled eggs, turkey bacon, hashbrowns, and white toast (it was awesome!)

Lunch - lean cuisine

Dinner - Chicken alfredo, baked potato, and green beans


Oh, and I called Disney shortly after I got up this morning. Alan's son is on the reservation and Magical Express has been booked


----------



## Disneywedding2010

*Sunday's Question of the day: I have invented a teleporting machine. You can pick one location anywhere in the world to be teleported to for 12 hours. Where would you go?*

At this point it would be anywhere warm . I'd say maybe the Carribbean somewhere.


----------



## my3princes

Rose&Mike said:


> Oh this is easy for me! It might not be tropical, but I'm sure it's warmer than here. I would go to SC to see DS! 12 hours is the perfect amount of time and I could be home to sleep in my own bed!
> 
> I am doing my meal planning. I always feel like I've accomplished so much when I finish, but like I've been tortured while doing it!



That sounds like a perfect way to spend your day.



Disney Yooper said:


> Chuck is also friends with most of our Creative DISigns friends even though he has never posted.  He reads most everything but just doesn't like the posting part.  He loves it when we can get together with some friends at Disney.  Those are our best trips.
> 
> Deb definitely would be awesome at Designing or Decorating.  The stuff she has done is amazing.  Either that or organization which so many people need help with nowadays.
> 
> It is hard to explain the benefit for me.  I just am more motivated.  I don't feel so lethargic.  Most people who know me don't realize how tough winters can be on me unless they are very close friends.  If I'm not taking my vitamin D, I don't answer the phone, I lay around watching TV, spend too much time on the computer and basically just hiding from the world.  I am overly emotional and cry at commercials.  I can push my self through it while I'm at work and in public.
> 
> My best friend that had the extreme deficiency had the same type symptoms on a larger scale.  She couldn't drag herself out of bed most days.  When she was up, she cried all the time even at work.
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like the Vitamin D might be something to try for you.  I would have the same feelings.  I would want to get started and just couldn't get myself to do it.  Thanks for the article.  That is what I've heard and need to start doing.
> 
> 
> 
> That's the biggest culprit for me.  I drink way too much soda.  I drink about 80 oz. of pepsi a day.  Yes, I said 80 oz.  That is 1000 calories a day alone!  I was able to cut back to about 4 oz. a day a couple of years ago and lost about 15 pounds just by replacing that with water.  Then I changed jobs and got out of the habit so I packed all the weight back on.  I'm pretty good about not eating the no-no foods thankfully.  Otherwise, I'd need to lose a lot more than the 30 that I'm planning on.
> 
> 
> 
> I wish I could cut it out cold turkey.  I have tried and that just doesn't work for me.  First off, the caffeine withdrawal is horrible.  Keep up the awesome work.
> 
> 
> 
> Deb, I was going through something similar at work.  Decisions are being made that I'm being blamed for but I have absolutely no say in the matter.  It was bothering me quite bad for a while.  However, I had the same moment of clarity.  It is a job and I can only do as I'm told if I want that job (which I do so that I can go to Disney and buy nice treadmills and ...).  I'm glad you have come to the same and hope it gives you some peace.
> 
> I am currently at a large 12.  If I gain anymore, they won't fit.  I've never been more than a 12.  I'm shooting for a 10 but listening to you guys, think I should set a better goal for myself.  If I could get in an 8 I would be so happy.  I was a size 4 in high school and a size 6 through college.
> 
> 
> 
> It's going to be cliche but I think I'd still say Disney World.  It is some place that I could go and know how to get the most out of those 12 hours.
> 
> I'm off to purchase the treadmill.  Then have to figure out who I can get to help me get it in the apartment.  I can put it together myself but need help unloading it from the car.  Have a great day everyone!  Thanks for the help with the motivation to be successful on this journey.



I think I may need to try vitamin D.  It certainly couldn't hurt.



ReAnSt said:


> Saturday's QOTD:
> 
> Is there an article of clothing that you aspire to wear when you reach your goal?
> Swimsuit, although anything, right now buying clothing is so frustrating and I try to avoid it. I would love to fit into a size 10 clothing.  Then again shoe shopping is horrible as well, as I have long narrow feet so it is very hard to find shoes as well as clothing.
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe I need to crash your trip, Hawaii for my 30th birthday sounds like a great trip.
> 
> 
> 
> Hugs to you.  Don't beat yourself up.  Don't say never ever.   If it is too hard to do a big improvement make small ones.  Get the junk food out of there or lock it up.  Or if you decide to keep it around, if you want chips put a serving size in a bowl and then put the bag away.  Have the one soda and then drink water the rest of the day.  If you go out to eat, pick something healthy.  Pack some of your  food up in a to go box as soon as it comes out.  Eat part of it in the restaurant and take the rest home for later.  Good luck with the financial issues.  I hope that you can make progress on getting all of it under control.
> 
> So Sunday's Question of the day: I have invented a teleporting machine. You can pick one location anywhere in the world to be teleported to for 12 hours. Where would you go?
> 
> Someplace on the other side of the the world perhaps where it is warm and sunny.  Somewhere where it will take me a day plus to travel to  Tahiti, Polynesia, Australia, Tokyo, China, Korea, Africa.  Although maybe Ecuador to visit my cousin. Or Castaway Cay.



No need to crash, your welcome to visit Hawaii with us.  

I think a place that would take more than a day to travel to is a brilliant idea 



PRINCESS VIJA said:


> Hey everyone, sorry I have been MIA lately.  I am at least down 2#!!!
> 
> My dad had a heart ablation on Thursday, spent the day with them.  Then yesterday got the call he was heading back to the ER because his groin was swollen and hurt.  Back to the hospital... (1 hr away from where I live).  He isn't doing good.  His blood count keeps dropping, so he is bleeding somewhere.  Probably the groin, he is in now for a CT scan to see where he is bleeding from.  I am sure he is going to have surgery today and maybe a blood transfusion.  So... I am quick trying to get everything done as I am sure that I will be heading back into the hospital later today.  This just sucks!
> 
> On the upside, I am doing the BL for my DH's work and I feel pretty good about that.  Getting in about 1 hour of exercise every day.  I physically feel much better.  Although yesterday my food intake was less than stellar.  Amazing how stress affects your choices if you let it!
> 
> AND I got flowers sent to my work on Friday anonymously from a patient!!!  That was ouststanding.  Another nurse working said she can't remember ever another nurse getting flowers SENT to her at work as a thank you from a patient!  Feels pretty good!
> 
> Sorry I have to run, got to jump in the shower quick before I get another update on my dad.



I'm sorry about your Dad.  Hope they figure it out soon.



tigger813 said:


> Hugs to you Princess Vija!!!!! Praying for your dad!
> 
> Slept in this morning! Turned alarm off early as I felt that sleep was what I needed most! I got close to 10 hours which is very rare for me! I took some Tylenol PM last night and I think it helped!
> 
> Had last two pieces of pizza from supper last night for breakfast this morning. Just had pork yellow curry over white rice and a piece of TJs garlic bread!
> 
> Cam-I bought a package of those Chili Lime Chicken burgers you mentioned and box of the grilled chicken burgers. Hoping this will help me this week.
> 
> I've got 3 EASA workouts to get in today as well as a few miles on the elliptical! SO I guess I had better get going! I'll send out the reminders between workouts. I had a lot more coming in today and I believe I've entered them all now!
> 
> Mickey is still down by about 15 pounds! Keep those weigh ins coming!
> 
> TTFN



Glad you got some sleep.  That always makes me feel better.



Disneywedding2010 said:


> *Afternoon Team Mickey!*
> 
> I hope everyone's weekend is going well. I've got a few things that need to get done today: Start paper for this awful class (blah), get on the treadmill, and get the meals planned for the week.
> 
> Meal plan for the day:
> 
> Breakfast - Scrambled eggs, turkey bacon, hashbrowns, and white toast (it was awesome!)
> 
> Lunch - lean cuisine
> 
> Dinner - Chicken alfredo, baked potato, and green beans
> 
> 
> Oh, and I called Disney shortly after I got up this morning. Alan's son is on the reservation and Magical Express has been booked




Great plan.  I'm sure Alan's son will totally enjoy his first trip with you.



Disneywedding2010 said:


> *Sunday's Question of the day: I have invented a teleporting machine. You can pick one location anywhere in the world to be teleported to for 12 hours. Where would you go?*
> 
> At this point it would be anywhere warm . I'd say maybe the Carribbean somewhere.



Warm would certainly be nice


----------



## cclovesdis

Good Afternoon!

It's been a busy day here today. I had trouble waking up when the alarm went off, but I'm not really surprised. I tend to need a lot of sleep over the weekend. I think it's because I wake up so many times at night on weeknights. I think.

We went grocery shopping after lunch and bought a good amount of food. We usually don't buy so much. There were some good sales-the freezer was getting empty anyway-and we were actually out of some of the essentials.  4 lb bags of oranges were on sale so we got one of those, plus lots of stuff for salads, and some frozen fruit as well.

Now for some replies:

*Taryn*:  Take it from the expert on bad days, we all have them. Look at the positives:
- You are able to look back on it and figure out where you could have made a change or two.
- You are motivated to do things differently.
- You are optimistic about things.
- As you said, "you put your big girl pants on."

You are an awesome person and yesterday was just one day. That was the 1st day since Jan. 1st of 2010. You are one of the people I  for your diligence and success. I owe you big time for your constant support. You are amazing! 

I owe you a PM, btw. You should have it soon. 



Rose&Mike said:


> *CC*I think that container sounds perfect for lunch at work. And it seems like I got a pm from you last week. Did I forget to answer something? Im sorry, I have been very distracted this week.



Oh, no, not to worry. I should have been clearer. I have received very few HH PMs and was more concerned that I am not receiving 100% of my PMs.

Thanks for everything! Just sharing and knowing that someone would read it was a huge help! 

I can't wait to try my new container out tomorrow. Sounds like I'll have to report back on how I like it.



tigger813 said:


> Hugs to you Princess Vija!!!!! Praying for your dad!



Same here.

QOTD: I have to say Disney. You can't beat the natural exercise and the excitement. A 12-hour trip would do wonders for my mood. Disney is truly my "happy place."


----------



## Stinasmom

*Sunday's Question of the day: I have invented a teleporting machine. You can pick one location anywhere in the world to be teleported to for 12 hours. Where would you go?*

Definitely warm, sunny , tropical, where there is an amazing pool with lush gardens and a lazy river; on the beach, of course, where the water is warm and turquouise, poolside service , and a cabana to retreat to when I need a break from the sun. 

You know, I've been reading about how many of you have given up soda, even diet soda, and I didn't really get it. Not that I drank much soda before... maybe 1 per day, 2 occasionally. I do know it's not good for your teeth. But now that I'm not eating salty fried foods, I'm not even wanting soda. I don't miss it. Yea!

Marcy


----------



## Rose&Mike

*Hello Mickeys and Donalds!!

Just a reminder to send in your weight AND team name to tigger813.

And your HH points AND team name to cclovesdis. *

*And Donalds*--I am still looking for two coaches. C'mon, you know you want to give it a try. If replying to eveyone is stressing you out, you do not have to reply to every post. We have some coaches who do and some who don't. They are both equally appreciated. I will admit that last summer when I first coached I was a little nervous--but really it's a lot of fun!

Please pm me if you are interested or have any questions!


----------



## WeLoveLilo05

Disneywedding2010 said:


> *Sunday's Question of the day: I have invented a teleporting machine. You can pick one location anywhere in the world to be teleported to for 12 hours. Where would you go?*
> 
> At this point it would be anywhere warm . I'd say maybe the Carribbean somewhere.



I'm with you! I can't stand this anymore! I saw our Dollar Tree starting to put out Easter stuff and I got excited just thinking about Spring and warmer weather lol.


----------



## smile4stamps

Rose&Mike said:


> As for the weight fluctuations--I'm contemplating going gluten free. I'm going to talk to my doctor about whether that could be causing my stomach issues and a lot of the other weird symptoms I've been having--pac's, horribly irregular tom, etc. I spent a lot time researching it all yesterday, and while I'm not sick I have so many mild symptoms, it's getting hard to ignore. And I can honestly say, I am at my wits end here. But can you imagine--gluten free and vegetarian. That won't make eating out difficult at all! Normally when I bring stuff up like this to Mike he looks at me like I'm crazy and a hypochondriac, but he said a couple years ago I would have said you have a crappy diet, but you eat well now, so it sounds like gluten really could be a problem. Anyhow, we'll see what she says. My weight was actually down later in the day yesterday, go figure!



So I thought I had a gluten issue about 2 years ago.  Everytime i would eat cereal I would have nasty stomach issues.  My Doctor ran all the tests and they all came back fine.  So I thought about it a little more and realized the issues were also whenever I had milk.  I stopped having plain milk and most other dairy items and my stomach issues mostly resolved!  

I now have cereal with Almond Milk (when I have cereal) and my tummy likes me a lot better and I like the almond milk for that purpose!



Disneywedding2010 said:


> *ReAnst* - I've had a bodybugg before and loved it. It tracked my calories burned, number of steps I'd taken, and the time. I'm replacing it because my old one bit the dust and I couldn't get it to work again.



I've looked at the bodybugg's but they look pretty expensive.  You feel its worth it?  Does the bodybug itself tell you how many calories you have burned or you need to look at your computer?



flipflopmom said:


> Didn't realize it was a balance board game.  You are supposed to be barefooted for that.  I have arch issues if I do too much on that.  That mat probably does help.  Thanks for the PM.  It was very helpful, and I spent much of the day yesterday researching various methods, plans, spreadsheets, and trying to make a plan I can live with.  It's scary, and going to be hard, but just like weight issues, I didn't get here overnight, and I won't go back overnight.



I really hope the PM helps.  I know firsthand how stressful debt can be.  Even more so when you can't see any options.  Good luck!  And let me know if you need any other thoughts or help with trying to use coupons.  My family and my co-workers all call me the coupon lady.


----------



## tigger813

OK, I'm an overachiever!!!! I just did 4 workouts on the EASA2! Burned about 700 calories in 1 hours and 50 minutes approximately! Once I got started I didn't want to stop!!!! I still plan on doing about 2 miles on the elliptical tonight.

Going to take care of the reminder lists now while I chug a bottle of water. I drank a 21oz Hydroflask of water during the workout!

I feel so much better now that I've got that done!  Hope I can get to the wellness center in the morning to get me on track. I will do the EASA2 workout in the morning and probably a BL workout or the elliptical! See what I'm in the mood for and how sore I am from the step aerobics that I did!

TTFN


----------



## tigger813

Mickey MIA Weigh-ins!!!!

Disneymom2one	
sgcruiser
Kathmzh		
maslex
Erock			
janmadre
Princesslvr		        
Belle1109
TheMysteryMachine	
kinntj
Alex&Evan’sMom	        
brownii57
Bethbuchall		        
cupcaker
Jaelynnandmom	        
phred84044
Williamandmom	        
mmwalker
Yogamomma		
WeLoveLilo05
MomofTwins+1	        
newmouse2008
MaryJo		        
flipflopmom
Redwalker		        
DaisyJaneDisney
Muppetmom		        
momof2pirates
Holly324		        
jeslynb
Disney_mommy	        
swissfamilyrobinson
Ang			        
PedroPete3
Jenthemom22		
gudrench3


You have until Monday at 7:30PM EST to send in your weight with your TEAM name in the title!!!!

TTFN 

PS I apologize if you have sent me a weigh in and your name is listed above. Either I missed it or didn't receive it which does happen sometimes!


----------



## my3princes

cclovesdis said:


> Good Afternoon!
> 
> It's been a busy day here today. I had trouble waking up when the alarm went off, but I'm not really surprised. I tend to need a lot of sleep over the weekend. I think it's because I wake up so many times at night on weeknights. I think.
> 
> We went grocery shopping after lunch and bought a good amount of food. We usually don't buy so much. There were some good sales-the freezer was getting empty anyway-and we were actually out of some of the essentials.  4 lb bags of oranges were on sale so we got one of those, plus lots of stuff for salads, and some frozen fruit as well.
> 
> Now for some replies:
> 
> *Taryn*:  Take it from the expert on bad days, we all have them. Look at the positives:
> - You are able to look back on it and figure out where you could have made a change or two.
> - You are motivated to do things differently.
> - You are optimistic about things.
> - As you said, "you put your big girl pants on."
> 
> You are an awesome person and yesterday was just one day. That was the 1st day since Jan. 1st of 2010. You are one of the people I  for your diligence and success. I owe you big time for your constant support. You are amazing!
> 
> I owe you a PM, btw. You should have it soon.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, no, not to worry. I should have been clearer. I have received very few HH PMs and was more concerned that I am not receiving 100% of my PMs.
> 
> Thanks for everything! Just sharing and knowing that someone would read it was a huge help!
> 
> I can't wait to try my new container out tomorrow. Sounds like I'll have to report back on how I like it.
> 
> 
> 
> Same here.
> 
> QOTD: I have to say Disney. You can't beat the natural exercise and the excitement. A 12-hour trip would do wonders for my mood. Disney is truly my "happy place."



Great job  at the grocery store.

EVERYONE get those HH points to CC  we can't let team Donald beat us now.

Disney is my happy place too.




Rose&Mike said:


> *Hello Mickeys and Donalds!!
> 
> Just a reminder to send in your weight AND team name to tigger813.
> 
> And your HH points AND team name to cclovesdis. *
> 
> *And Donalds*--I am still looking for two coaches. C'mon, you know you want to give it a try. If replying to eveyone is stressing you out, you do not have to reply to every post. We have some coaches who do and some who don't. They are both equally appreciated. I will admit that last summer when I first coached I was a little nervous--but really it's a lot of fun!
> 
> Please pm me if you are interested or have any questions!



Thanks for the reminder



WeLoveLilo05 said:


> I'm with you! I can't stand this anymore! I saw our Dollar Tree starting to put out Easter stuff and I got excited just thinking about Spring and warmer weather lol.





smile4stamps said:


> I've looked at the bodybugg's but they look pretty expensive.  You feel its worth it?  Does the bodybug itself tell you how many calories you have burned or you need to look at your computer?
> 
> 
> 
> I really hope the PM helps.  I know firsthand how stressful debt can be.  Even more so when you can't see any options.  Good luck!  And let me know if you need any other thoughts or help with trying to use coupons.  My family and my co-workers all call me the coupon lady.



I'm glad that you've gotten control of your debt.  I think that is something that alot of us are struggling with.



tigger813 said:


> OK, I'm an overachiever!!!! I just did 4 workouts on the EASA2! Burned about 700 calories in 1 hours and 50 minutes approximately! Once I got started I didn't want to stop!!!! I still plan on doing about 2 miles on the elliptical tonight.
> 
> Going to take care of the reminder lists now while I chug a bottle of water. I drank a 21oz Hydroflask of water during the workout!
> 
> I feel so much better now that I've got that done!  Hope I can get to the wellness center in the morning to get me on track. I will do the EASA2 workout in the morning and probably a BL workout or the elliptical! See what I'm in the mood for and how sore I am from the step aerobics that I did!
> 
> TTFN



great job



Stinasmom said:


> *Sunday's Question of the day: I have invented a teleporting machine. You can pick one location anywhere in the world to be teleported to for 12 hours. Where would you go?*
> 
> Definitely warm, sunny , tropical, where there is an amazing pool with lush gardens and a lazy river; on the beach, of course, where the water is warm and turquouise, poolside service , and a cabana to retreat to when I need a break from the sun.
> 
> You know, I've been reading about how many of you have given up soda, even diet soda, and I didn't really get it. Not that I drank much soda before... maybe 1 per day, 2 occasionally. I do know it's not good for your teeth. But now that I'm not eating salty fried foods, I'm not even wanting soda. I don't miss it. Yea!
> 
> Marcy



I definitely see everyone wanting to head to warmer areas.  No one was heading to Vermont


----------



## cclovesdis

Greetings from Your Healthy Habits Coach

I am accepting HH points until tomorrow night (Monday) at 7:30 PM. I have, however, received very few PMs.

I have received HH points from the following people:

Team Mickey
aamomma
cclovesdis
girlrea
HappyMatt
Holly324
keenercam
kitchensinkguy
KristiMc
Merryweather27
my3princes
ReAnSt
Rose&Mike
smile4stamps
tmfranlk
yanni2

If you think you should be on this list, please re-PM me!

Thanks!


----------



## Rose&Mike

*YogaMama--I almost missed you!!! Hope you have had a very HAPPY BIRTHDAY today!!!!*


----------



## smile4stamps

I forgot to quote it but my3princess.  Thanks for the congrats on getting control of the debt.  I have a LONG way to go till I get to the end of the tunnel but I am very thankful to at least see a light in there!  It took me 2.5 years to stop living paycheck to paycheck and robbing peter to pay paul.  Now I am living paycheck to paycheck but no longer having to rob peter to pay paul.  In other words every month a little bit of debt is coming off and not continuing to build.  

So today I had NO ambition.  I really had no intention of exercising.  I made myself swiss cheese fondue (which due to the lactose intolerance I'll be paying for soon) which tasted SO GOOD but not the healhiest option.  I did however get both servings of calcium in with it though for the HH and I dipped an apple in it.  I was going to dip some broccoli too but I think my broccolli is past its prime.  

I did finally talk myself into going for a walk though.  I walked about 1.8miles in just over 30 minutes.  I even jogged for about 3 30-second intervals.  That was all I could handle!  but as a person who has never ran in my life its a start.


----------



## poochie

Good evening everyone, my name is Ann and I am very excited to be on team Mickey. Hopefully this will help keep me on track for my weight loss. 

My goal is to reach 160 by the time we leave for our trip to the world end of June. I have been pretty steady doing Tae bo everyday since last July for a total weight loss of 38 pounds. Yes I started at 218 . But I have slid off the track. My DH is not helping he keeps ordering in pizza, wings, shows up with snacks. In fact while I was working out yesterday morning he came in from his job (words 3rd shift) with breakfast. Yes you guessed it MdDonalds, bacon,egg, cheese biscuit and hash browns. Today he insisted on going out for dinner Applebees. Man he makes this tough. 

As a pick me up I just finished coloring my hair and am sitting here on Dis waiting for the timer to go off. 

So I need everyones help please to keep me on track and strong.


----------



## my3princes

Rose&Mike said:


> *YogaMama--I almost missed you!!! Hope you have had a very HAPPY BIRTHDAY today!!!!*



I must have missed it earlier.  Happy Birthday








smile4stamps said:


> I forgot to quote it but my3princess.  Thanks for the congrats on getting control of the debt.  I have a LONG way to go till I get to the end of the tunnel but I am very thankful to at least see a light in there!  It took me 2.5 years to stop living paycheck to paycheck and robbing peter to pay paul.  Now I am living paycheck to paycheck but no longer having to rob peter to pay paul.  In other words every month a little bit of debt is coming off and not continuing to build.
> 
> So today I had NO ambition.  I really had no intention of exercising.  I made myself swiss cheese fondue (which due to the lactose intolerance I'll be paying for soon) which tasted SO GOOD but not the healhiest option.  I did however get both servings of calcium in with it though for the HH and I dipped an apple in it.  I was going to dip some broccoli too but I think my broccolli is past its prime.
> 
> I did finally talk myself into going for a walk though.  I walked about 1.8miles in just over 30 minutes.  I even jogged for about 3 30-second intervals.  That was all I could handle!  but as a person who has never ran in my life its a start.



We've been working on paying down debt too.  I thought that we would have most of it gone by this month, but alas it didn't happen.  We did pay off our DVC purchase though.  Now to work on the camper that we bought last fall.  It really was a once in a lifetime deal that we couldn't pass up.  We paid $10000 for a brand new $26000 camper 



poochie said:


> Good evening everyone, my name is Ann and I am very excited to be on team Mickey. Hopefully this will help keep me on track for my weight loss.
> 
> My goal is to reach 160 by the time we leave for our trip to the world end of June. I have been pretty steady doing Tae bo everyday since last July for a total weight loss of 38 pounds. Yes I started at 218 . But I have slid off the track. My DH is not helping he keeps ordering in pizza, wings, shows up with snacks. In fact while I was working out yesterday morning he came in from his job (words 3rd shift) with breakfast. Yes you guessed it MdDonalds, bacon,egg, cheese biscuit and hash browns. Today he insisted on going out for dinner Applebees. Man he makes this tough.
> 
> As a pick me up I just finished coloring my hair and am sitting here on Dis waiting for the timer to go off.
> 
> So I need everyones help please to keep me on track and strong.



Welcome to Team Mickey.  Glad to have you on our team


----------



## my3princes

I'll post Mondays QOTD now since there isn't much hope of me getting on before 9 PM tomorrow.  Both jobs tomorrow.  I keep telling myself how glad I am to have kept my part time job just in case I need it to fall back on in the future.

Anyhooo...Monday's QOTD:  What can you do along your weight loss journey to magnify the impact or give yourself a self esteem boost?

When I lost 50 lbs years ago I treated myself to a new haircut.  I had had long scraggily hair and went with a cute modern cut.  I also went to a mall (the closest one is 1 1/2 hours away ) and had them show me how to propery apply make up.  I felt transformed from head to toe.  It was amazing how much those small things added to what I had worked so hard to achieve.


----------



## poochie

my3princes said:


> Anyhooo...Monday's QOTD:  What can you do along your weight loss journey to magnify the impact or give yourself a self esteem boost?



Definately shopping for new clothes for my trip I was in womens wear ugh.  But I am already in ladies sizes and I hope to drop at least 2 more sizes 3 would be awesome. This way I can show off my new me.


----------



## Rose&Mike

Stinasmom said:


> You know, I've been reading about how many of you have given up soda, even diet soda, and I didn't really get it. Not that I drank much soda before... maybe 1 per day, 2 occasionally. I do know it's not good for your teeth. But now that I'm not eating salty fried foods, I'm not even wanting soda. I don't miss it. Yea!
> 
> Marcy


I drank sooooo much diet soda. And ate really bad food with it. I really think my body had an adverse reaction to the aspartame, because I felt a lot better when I gave it up. Then a couple of months later I had to give up caffeine completely because of a minor heart issue. I was so glad I had already started, because cold turkey would have been tortuous! 

Tracey--I'm glad you had a good day today!




poochie said:


> Good evening everyone, my name is Ann and I am very excited to be on team Mickey. Hopefully this will help keep me on track for my weight loss.
> 
> My goal is to reach 160 by the time we leave for our trip to the world end of June. I have been pretty steady doing Tae bo everyday since last July for a total weight loss of 38 pounds. Yes I started at 218 . But I have slid off the track. My DH is not helping he keeps ordering in pizza, wings, shows up with snacks. In fact while I was working out yesterday morning he came in from his job (words 3rd shift) with breakfast. Yes you guessed it MdDonalds, bacon,egg, cheese biscuit and hash browns. Today he insisted on going out for dinner Applebees. Man he makes this tough.
> 
> As a pick me up I just finished coloring my hair and am sitting here on Dis waiting for the timer to go off.
> 
> So I need everyones help please to keep me on track and strong.


welcome! Congrats on losing the first 38 pounds! That's great!



my3princes said:


> I must have missed it earlier.


Nope, just me being distracted today. I try to check the birthday list everyday, and I knew we had one this weekend, and then I forgot!

Ok, I hope everyone has a good Monday. I will probably not be checking in until late tomorrow, or maybe not until Tuesday. I have a busy day at work and I'm going to group strength after work.


----------



## Disneywedding2010

Alan got home around 5 after doing some work and I was on the phone with a friend. I didn't even realize 3 hours had gone by! OYE. So, we decided we'd just go grab something at Chilis. I considered tonight my splurge night and had chicken crispers, with fries, and we split an order of mozzerella sticks. Other then the occasional thing of french fries from Wendys I've not had a lot of fried food this month. 

Blah, I feel sick now and felt even sicker when I logged the meal onto my Sparkpeople account, 1800 calories!! And I just now realized I didn't even log the mozzerella sticks. That sent my calorie count for the day almost to 3000!

Yeah, I'm letting my food settle and then going to walk 2 miles on the treadmill,


----------



## SurferStitch16

Hey Team Mickey!!

I wanted to introduce myself, I just joined up for The Biggest Loser Challenge!!  And I am very excited to be on Team Mickey and apart of a group that will push me to lose weight after I am tired.
I have always been an athlete, but after graduating college I have found it harder to find time to exercise and workout.  Unfortunatly, I am still eating like I was an athlete.  Those calories plus my lack of exercise have added the "Freshman 15" or "After College Fifteen" (and then some).  I decided last week, after watching one of my favorite shows (The Biggest Loser) that it was time to get back on track.  I started eating healthy and have been working out regularly.  It was also last week that I decided that I was going to be doing the Goofy next year. This year was the first marathon weekend I haven't been to in three years and I really really missed it!!  

I am very excited to be on Team Mickey and be able to talk to other people who are going through exactly the same thing as me.  I know we can do it, TOGETHER!!
*GO TEAM MICKEY GO!!!!!!![/SIZE]*


Danielle


----------



## rothesaydismom

Disneywedding2010 said:


> *Sunday's Question of the day: I have invented a teleporting machine. You can pick one location anywhere in the world to be teleported to for 12 hours. Where would you go?*



Logic would say I should say Disney, but since that's on my horizon (126 sleeps! ), I'm going to pick Italy. My great-grandfather (maternal) came from Sicily and even though I don't have much to do with that side of my family, I'd still love to see where our family started. 



poochie said:


> Good evening everyone, my name is Ann and I am very excited to be on team Mickey. Hopefully this will help keep me on track for my weight loss.
> 
> My goal is to reach 160 by the time we leave for our trip to the world end of June. I have been pretty steady doing Tae bo everyday since last July for a total weight loss of 38 pounds. Yes I started at 218 . But I have slid off the track. My DH is not helping he keeps ordering in pizza, wings, shows up with snacks. In fact while I was working out yesterday morning he came in from his job (words 3rd shift) with breakfast. Yes you guessed it MdDonalds, bacon,egg, cheese biscuit and hash browns. Today he insisted on going out for dinner Applebees. Man he makes this tough.
> 
> As a pick me up I just finished coloring my hair and am sitting here on Dis waiting for the timer to go off.
> 
> So I need everyones help please to keep me on track and strong.



Welcome, Ann!! I'm a newbie too...just started on Friday. I can completely understand what you're going through. My DH is known for doing stuff like your hubby...he just doesn't seem to get that my body goes through a physical response just like a drug addict when it gets sugar and other "garbage" foods. I just can't shut off the desire to have more once I get started. I've had to start preparing meals/snacks in advance so that there's always something healthy on hand for me to eat so I'm not tempted. Mind you, that doesn't mean it's easy by any means, but I just take it one day at a time. 

I've also convinced hubby that if we're going to eat out, we should pick one day per week...that way we save money for our trip and, more importantly to me, I can plan my week around that take-out night.

The members of Team Mickey are an awesome source of encouragement so I encourage you to reach out often to share your successes and any struggles. Much success to you this week!


----------



## rothesaydismom

SurferStitch16 said:


> Hey Team Mickey!!
> 
> I wanted to introduce myself, I just joined up for The Biggest Loser Challenge!!  And I am very excited to be on Team Mickey and apart of a group that will push me to lose weight after I am tired.
> I have always been an athlete, but after graduating college I have found it harder to find time to exercise and workout.  Unfortunatly, I am still eating like I was an athlete.  Those calories plus my lack of exercise have added the "Freshman 15" or "After College Fifteen" (and then some).  I decided last week, after watching one of my favorite shows (The Biggest Loser) that it was time to get back on track.  I started eating healthy and have been working out regularly.  It was also last week that I decided that I was going to be doing the Goofy next year. This year was the first marathon weekend I haven't been to in three years and I really really missed it!!
> 
> I am very excited to be on Team Mickey and be able to talk to other people who are going through exactly the same thing as me.  I know we can do it, TOGETHER!!
> *GO TEAM MICKEY GO!!!!!!![/SIZE]*
> 
> 
> Danielle



Welcome, Danielle!! I'm a newbie, too...this is my 3rd day. Team Mickey is awesome...our team members are so encouraging and you can feel the sincerity coming from them.  Much success to you this week!!

Andrea


----------



## my3princes

Rose&Mike said:


> I drank sooooo much diet soda. And ate really bad food with it. I really think my body had an adverse reaction to the aspartame, because I felt a lot better when I gave it up. Then a couple of months later I had to give up caffeine completely because of a minor heart issue. I was so glad I had already started, because cold turkey would have been tortuous!
> 
> Tracey--I'm glad you had a good day today!
> 
> 
> 
> welcome! Congrats on losing the first 38 pounds! That's great!
> 
> 
> Nope, just me being distracted today. I try to check the birthday list everyday, and I knew we had one this weekend, and then I forgot!
> 
> Ok, I hope everyone has a good Monday. I will probably not be checking in until late tomorrow, or maybe not until Tuesday. I have a busy day at work and I'm going to group strength after work.



Don't work too hard tomorrow and enjoy your exercise



Disneywedding2010 said:


> Alan got home around 5 after doing some work and I was on the phone with a friend. I didn't even realize 3 hours had gone by! OYE. So, we decided we'd just go grab something at Chilis. I considered tonight my splurge night and had chicken crispers, with fries, and we split an order of mozzerella sticks. Other then the occasional thing of french fries from Wendys I've not had a lot of fried food this month.
> 
> Blah, I feel sick now and felt even sicker when I logged the meal onto my Sparkpeople account, 1800 calories!! And I just now realized I didn't even log the mozzerella sticks. That sent my calorie count for the day almost to 3000!
> 
> Yeah, I'm letting my food settle and then going to walk 2 miles on the treadmill,



Isn't amazing how foods we once loved now make us feel crappy.  I've noticed that too.  Now if pasta would do that to me I'd be making more strides



SurferStitch16 said:


> Hey Team Mickey!!
> 
> I wanted to introduce myself, I just joined up for The Biggest Loser Challenge!!  And I am very excited to be on Team Mickey and apart of a group that will push me to lose weight after I am tired.
> I have always been an athlete, but after graduating college I have found it harder to find time to exercise and workout.  Unfortunatly, I am still eating like I was an athlete.  Those calories plus my lack of exercise have added the "Freshman 15" or "After College Fifteen" (and then some).  I decided last week, after watching one of my favorite shows (The Biggest Loser) that it was time to get back on track.  I started eating healthy and have been working out regularly.  It was also last week that I decided that I was going to be doing the Goofy next year. This year was the first marathon weekend I haven't been to in three years and I really really missed it!!
> 
> I am very excited to be on Team Mickey and be able to talk to other people who are going through exactly the same thing as me.  I know we can do it, TOGETHER!!
> *GO TEAM MICKEY GO!!!!!!![/SIZE]*
> 
> 
> Danielle



Welcome aboard team Mickey.  Jump right in.


----------



## flipflopmom

jenjolt said:


> I just wanted to share with you guys! I usually don't weigh myself more than once a week, but for kicks on I got on the scale last night.....AND.....I reached 40lbs lost total!!


  YAY for new clippies!!! GREAT JOB!!!



The Mystery Machine said:


> Yes, today is a new day! I have been avoiding the boards because I have not seen my scale move an inch.


Don't avoid, that's my first line of "defense" sometimes, too.  The more I'm here, the more I have weight loss in my mind, and other people's success do sometimes make me a little angry at myself, they keep me going!  You can do this!



jking6 said:


> This is my goal. I am addicted to Diet Pepsi. I have at least 6-8 cans a day but true. I am trying to quit completely. I told DH that when the soda in the house is gone I will buy no more..... I am cutting down every day I started trading water for soda every other one. then 2 waters to 1 soda until no more soda in the house.


Great plan!!  You can do this!!!



lisah0711 said:


> Hello TEAM MICKEY!  Just popping on to say "hello!"  My Dad was supposed to be left handed but was switched after he broke his left arm in grade school.  He played gold left handed, batted left handed, wrote right handed and had a lot of problems with spelling and writing all his life because of it.  With Brad being a leftie, Sophie may be one, too.  I'm a leftie myself!


Ak is a leftie, too, I'm just trying to be more vigilant in my watching to see if I'm doing the wrong thing by encouraging her to write right handed, since she has a more natural grip in that hand....   Glad you stopped in!



my3princes said:


> Taryn I'm sure that you are still processing all that is going on in your life and that is the barrier right now.  I totally understand because that is exactly where I am right now.  I did have a moment of clarity last night, that is a good thing for me as I work through issues.  Anyway I finally realized that what I'm having to do at work does not reflect poorly on me.  I am not involved in the decision making process, I am not coming up with the plans that I am forced to follow through with.  It doesn't reflect on my personally or on my business sense.  It is only effecting me personally because I have allowed it to.  I need to go in and do my job without thought or emotion.  I need to walk out the door at night and leave it all at my desk.  If people are offended or irrate during the course of business it is the business that they are angry with, not me.  I'm hoping that now that I've processed this I can go in with a whole new attitude tomorrow and hopefully the rest of my life will fall into place.  I'm sure that you'll eventually process all that's going on for you and things will fall back into place I think that my ultimate goal is a size 6 too.  I remember when I was at my heaviest thinking that ultimately I would like to be a size 12.  I went from a size 20W to a size 10 and never hit 12   I got down to a size 8 in most things, a size 6 in a few.  Right now I'm a size 10.  Size 6 is my current goal.


I am so glad that you had got some things mentally processed today.  I hope you are able to keep that in mind.  Thanks for the encouragement!!!



my3princes said:


> So Sunday's Question of the day:  I have invented a teleporting machine.  You can pick one location anywhere in the world to be teleported to for 12 hours.  Where would you go?


Magic Kingdom would be absolutely fabulous.  12 hours in my happy place would give me all kinds of wonders.....  



Rose&Mike said:


> I would go to SC to see DS! 12 hours is the perfect amount of time and I could be home to sleep in my own bed!


Awww...... how wonderful!  How long until he's home again?



Disney Yooper said:


> It is hard to explain the benefit for me.  I just am more motivated.  I don't feel so lethargic.  Most people who know me don't realize how tough winters can be on me unless they are very close friends.  If I'm not taking my vitamin D, I don't answer the phone, I lay around watching TV, spend too much time on the computer and basically just hiding from the world.  I am overly emotional and cry at commercials.  I can push my self through it while I'm at work and in public.  Then have to figure out who I can get to help me get it in the apartment.  I can put it together myself but need help unloading it from the car.  Have a great day everyone!  Thanks for the help with the motivation to be successful on this journey.


That's me to a T.  Constant pms! I had blamed a lot on recovering from mono, but seriously, it's been 2 months.  Time to get over it!  I will be getting some Vit. D. ASAP!  Thanks!  Hope you got your treadmill!



Rose&Mike said:


> Thank you so much for saying this. Even last night I was feeling guilty for eating the fried zuchhini, but in retrospect I guess it really was pretty small portions. But beet salad, OMG I love beet salad. I could seriously go overboard with beet salad! As for the food and soda this weekend. Remember last fall when we went to Bdubs twice in one weekend and I listed everything I ate? Well, the meal plan is made. I just need to make the grocery listwhich is the easy part.
> Todayvegetable enchiladas
> Mondaycorn chowder
> Tuesdayhummus pizza
> Wednesdaytaco soup
> Thursdayleftovers with veggie burgers
> Fridayonion spaghetti
> Saturdayblack bean burgers or take out


That sounds good!  I might have to steal some of those.  I haven't planned anything, but around here, I have to plan based on what's here, Corn chowder sounds like it might find our menu, I've thought of potato soup, and maybe even veg soup, too.  3 down....    yes, there is snow in our forecast for the week! I love soup when it's cold!  Thanks for the encouragement.  I need to keep dealing and moving.



ReAnSt said:


> Hugs to you.  Don't beat yourself up.  Don't say never ever.   If it is too hard to do a big improvement make small ones.  Good luck with the financial issues.  I hope that you can make progress on getting all of it under control.


Thanks for the love!  I am in a place, right now, where one bad choice leads to a snowball.  I just have to get on the groove of not doing any of it.  Ever.  Until I am back in control.  We don't eat out, so at least there is not a lot of room for that problem again.  Now, if Dh will stop buying junk!!!  Thanks again for the kind words, I needed them!




PRINCESS VIJA said:


> His blood count keeps dropping, so he is bleeding somewhere.  Probably the groin, he is in now for a CT scan to see where he is bleeding from.  I am sure he is going to have surgery today and maybe a blood transfusion.  So... I am quick trying to get everything done as I am sure that I will be heading back into the hospital later today.  This just sucks!


I am sooo sorry!  Sending prayers up for your dad!



tigger813 said:


> Slept in this morning! Turned alarm off early as I felt that sleep was what I needed most! I got close to 10 hours which is very rare for me! I took some Tylenol PM last night and I think it helped!
> I've got 3 EASA workouts to get in today as well as a few miles on the elliptical! SO I guess I had better get going! I'll send out the reminders between workouts.


Great job Tracey!  It sounds like you had a really good and productive day, you must have really needed the sleep!



Disneywedding2010 said:


> I hope everyone's weekend is going well. I've got a few things that need to get done today: Start paper for this awful class (blah), get on the treadmill, and get the meals planned for the week.


YAY for adding Alan's son, and I hope you got done.  I'm with you on the blah! for schoolwork!!!



cclovesdis said:


> It's been a busy day here today. I had trouble waking up when the alarm went off, but I'm not really surprised. I tend to need a lot of sleep over the weekend. I think it's because I wake up so many times at night on weeknights. *Taryn*:  Take it from the expert on bad days, we all have them. Look at the positives:
> - You are able to look back on it and figure out where you could have made a change or two.
> - You are motivated to do things differently.
> - You are optimistic about things.
> - As you said, "you put your big girl pants on."
> You are an awesome person and yesterday was just one day.


Thanks Hon.  I can hear some relief and excitement in your tone.  I am so proud of you!  Thanks for the pm, I'll try to respond later, if not, I'll get to it in the am.  I did read it, and thanks for both!   I wish it was one bad day in the last year, there have been several of those... more than I would like over the last few months!  My HH points will be sent either tonight or early in the am.



Stinasmom said:


> You know, I've been reading about how many of you have given up soda, even diet soda, and I didn't really get it. Not that I drank much soda before... maybe 1 per day, 2 occasionally. I do know it's not good for your teeth. But now that I'm not eating salty fried foods, I'm not even wanting soda. I don't miss it. Yea!


That's pretty awesome, it's amazing how things trigger others.  For me, I want something salty, then sweet, then salty, etc....



smile4stamps said:


> I really hope the PM helps.  I know firsthand how stressful debt can be.  Even more so when you can't see any options.  Good luck!  And let me know if you need any other thoughts or help with trying to use coupons.  My family and my co-workers all call me the coupon lady.


Thanks again!  I am trying to get my mind wrapped around all of it, so many variables....  But thanks.



tigger813 said:


> OK, I'm an overachiever!!!! I just did 4 workouts on the EASA2! Burned about 700 calories in 1 hours and 50 minutes approximately! Once I got started I didn't want to stop!!!! I still plan on doing about 2 miles on the elliptical tonight.


BOUNCE TIG BOUNCE!!!!!



Rose&Mike said:


> *YogaMama--I almost missed you!!! Hope you have had a very HAPPY BIRTHDAY today!!!!*


From me, too!!!!



smile4stamps said:


> It took me 2.5 years to stop living paycheck to paycheck and robbing peter to pay paul.  Now I am living paycheck to paycheck but no longer having to rob peter to pay paul.  In other words every month a little bit of debt is coming off and not continuing to build.  I even jogged for about 3 30-second intervals.  That was all I could handle!  but as a person who has never ran in my life its a start.


I can't wait to get back to that place!!!  As for the running/walking, you should look into the couch to 5K program, it's along those lines and turned me into a runner!


poochie said:


> My goal is to reach 160 by the time we leave for our trip to the world end of June. I have been pretty steady doing Tae bo everyday since last July for a total weight loss of 38 pounds. Yes I started at 218 .


I started last Jan. at 218, too!  I was at 165 when I went to WDW in July.  My Dh is not on board either, so we have lots in common!!!!!  You can definitely do it!!!!I'll be here for you, as will every one else, all along the way!  Welcome!



Rose&Mike said:


> Ok, I hope everyone has a good Monday. I will probably not be checking in until late tomorrow, or maybe not until Tuesday. I have a busy day at work and I'm going to group strength after work.


Hope you have a good day!!!!!



Disneywedding2010 said:


> I considered tonight my splurge night and had chicken crispers, with fries, and we split an order of mozzerella sticks. Other then the occasional thing of french fries from Wendys I've not had a lot of fried food this month.  Blah, I feel sick now and felt even sicker when I logged the meal onto my Sparkpeople account, 1800 calories!! And I just now realized I didn't even log the mozzerella sticks. That sent my calorie count for the day almost to 3000!


Hang in there!  I KNOW EXACTLY HOW YOU FEEL!!! Tomorrow is a new day!



SurferStitch16 said:


> And I am very excited to be on Team Mickey and apart of a group that will push me to lose weight after I am tired.
> I have always been an athlete, but after graduating college I have found it harder to find time to exercise and workout.  Unfortunatly, I am still eating like I was an athlete.   I started eating healthy and have been working out regularly.  It was also last week that I decided that I was going to be doing the Goofy next year. This year was the first marathon weekend I haven't been to in three years and I really really missed it!!


Ahh Danielle, your enthusiam will be contagious!!!  Welcome!


----------



## flipflopmom

Okay guys, I am worn completely out.  Not really a bad day, didn't do much at mom's other than watch football, but I am just mentally done.  I did get my work for class done, and took some notes.  I got my kitchen cleaned, a few loads of laundry done, 1 toilet cleaned, we worked on hot water heater and drain in bathroom sink.  I had an epiphany when I was mopping.

1.  I don't give myself enough credit.  Even if I am struggling right now, I did lose 69 pounds last year.  I know what to do, and I can do it.  I just have to set my mind to it.  I am a full time teacher, going to grad school, working a pampered chef job, have 2 kids, and trying to support DH and the kids emotionally, and keep up the house.  Hello???????  It's okay that I didn't wash my lightswitches this month, or vaccuum my den tonight.  

2.   I WANT MORE.  More time, more sleep, more weight loss, more runs, more pampered chef shows, more money, more security, more motivation, working harder with the girls, etc. etc. etc.  As much as I talk about cherishing the moment, I have yet to reach being content.  I need to work on this.  I need to stop pushing quite so hard, because a lot of my problem is burnout, I think.

3.  I need to get back to the things that work for me.  Entering each bite into sparkpeople as soon as I eat it.  Making daily to do lists.  Going nowhere without my planner.  Planning each day.  Setting hourly goals.  Organizing myself and my family.  

Well, with that being said, I am tired.  Up since 5, and my brain is done.  Going to get going.  I'll weigh in the am.  I'll send HH points in the am.  Night.


Just have to add, I talked to DH about SAD and vitamin D.  His response - "There's a whole bottle in the kitchen.  I took some the other night and felt good the next day."  Thank you, Lord, for wanting something I already had!   Just took 1 1K milligram.  Might do another in the am for an extra boost.  What is the norm?


----------



## tigger813

I know where you're coming from, Taryn!!!! We never give ourselves enough credit!!!!

I'll be looking for your weigh in tomorrow! I need to do mine as well!

Hugs to you!!!!!

I'm off to bed now!!!!!

TTFN   zzzzzzzz........


----------



## my3princes

flipflopmom said:


> Okay guys, I am worn completely out.  Not really a bad day, didn't do much at mom's other than watch football, but I am just mentally done.  I did get my work for class done, and took some notes.  I got my kitchen cleaned, a few loads of laundry done, 1 toilet cleaned, we worked on hot water heater and drain in bathroom sink.  I had an epiphany when I was mopping.
> 
> 1.  I don't give myself enough credit.  Even if I am struggling right now, I did lose 69 pounds last year.  I know what to do, and I can do it.  I just have to set my mind to it.  I am a full time teacher, going to grad school, working a pampered chef job, have 2 kids, and trying to support DH and the kids, and keep up the house.  Hello???????  It's okay that I didn't wash my lightswitches this month, or vaccuum my den tonight.
> 
> 2.   I WANT MORE.  More time, more sleep, more weight loss, more runs, more pampered chef shows, more money, more security, more motivation, working harder with the girls, etc. etc. etc.  As much as I talk about cherishing the moment, I have yet to reach being content.  I need to work on this.  I need to stop pushing quite so hard, because a lot of my problem is burnout, I think.
> 
> 3.  I need to get back to the things that work for me.  Entering each bite into sparkpeople as soon as I eat it.  Making daily to do lists.  Going nowhere without my planner.  Planning each day.  Setting hourly goals.  Organizing myself and my family.
> 
> Well, with that being said, I am tired.  Up since 5, and my brain is done.  Going to get going.  I'll weigh in the am.  I'll send HH points in the am.  Night.



You need some down time to rest  That time will actually help you reach your goals.  You can't do it all at once so break it down and do a few things on your list. keep pluggin along, but stop to live life along the way.


----------



## Sugarglider

Ummm - WOW. I can't believe the level of posting! Everyone is SOOOO getting into the board and keeping tabs on each other. I can barely keep up!

OK - QOTD Sat: desired clothing: some very expensive Nitya brand dresses and outfits I haven't worn since about 10 kilos ago

QOTD: Sun: Transporter: Great Barrier Reef to scuba dive and eat seafood!

QOTD: Monday: gee - I spoil myself all the time anyway. Ummm .... maybe I need to think some more and set a delicious target prize!


----------



## Mrs.Malone

Hi all!  I haven't written very much here but I read every single day (usually multiple times) for motivation!  I really appreciate everyone's posts and will try to post more!  
Everyone's doing so well.  Go Team Mickey!!

I am doing P90X exercise plan (modified because I started out at 100% couch potato fitness level) with a moderate-calorie healthy diet.   I'm beginning to see a real difference in my strength and endurance, and the scale is starting to move...I'm so excited!   My older kids have started to join me in all the workouts too!

One thing I've noticed, and I think that is mostly thanks to this BL challenge, is that now if I falter and eat a junk meal or skip a planned workout, I just tell myself, "okay, what's done is done--just get right back on the wagon NOW"--and I do. Immediately.  In the past, if I had a bad day, that would turn into bad week (or more) because I felt I had blown it and might as well just go off the deep end.  I think a lot of my weight gain over the past few years came from times when I was "dieting" and messed up and felt so guilty that I just overate even more.  Now I forgive myself for little lapses and just keep swimming!   My lapses are becoming less and less as I really settle into the groove of this new lifestyle.

Thanks so much to Tracye and our other BL leaders (and all the posters) for making this challenge work.  It's a lifesaver for me.


----------



## Disney Yooper

My treadmill is in my apartment up & running.  I'm too tired after putting it together to use it for more than a minute to make sure it worked.  This is what I ended up with.  It was $500 at Sam's.  Proform 400 CT  I'm going to bed to read the instructions.  

As far as the Vitamin D, I did a little research for info.  This is what I found in one article.

Currently, the Tolerable Upper Limit is Vitamin D 2000 IU per day. Vitamin D research shows that this 'upper limit' of Vitamin D 2000 IU per day SHOULD be the Recommended Daily Allowance for vitamin d therapy - NOT the Tolerable Upper Limit.

1 mcg vitamin D (cholecalciferol) = 40 IU 
Let´s say you have 300 IU of vitamin D: 300 / 40 = 7,5 mcg vit. D 
Then you would have to convert 7,5 mcg to mg: 7,5 / 1000 = 0,0075 mg vitamin D.

It goes on to say that taking too much once in a while is not enough to cause an overdose.  You would have to take 10,000 IU daily for a long period of time for it to be harmful.


----------



## The Mystery Machine

Yes this board moves SOOO fast!!!

Good news here is that DH goes back to work and DD goes back to school. I can finally get myself back on track this week!!! No snow predicated for this week at all.


----------



## tigger813

Day not starting out very well. DH got paged around 2 and I fell back asleep for a few minutes and then the house started creaking and popping and groaning! It's-7.6 degrees right now at 4:30 am. I finally just got up since I'm going to do a workout in about 20 minutes and my weigh in after that. It's going to be a long COLD day here. I knew I should've taken the tylenol pm last night! OH well!

Have a good day and stay warm!

TTFN


----------



## flipflopmom

my3princes said:


> You need some down time to rest  That time will actually help you reach your goals.  You can't do it all at once so break it down and do a few things on your list. keep pluggin along, but stop to live life along the way.


Thanks, hon!



Sugarglider said:


> I can barely keep up!


It's really tough to keep up, and I get people confused.  I love reading the motivation though!  I'll have to look those dresses up, not familiar with the label.  Have the flood waters receeded?



Mrs.Malone said:


> Hi all!  I haven't written very much here but I read every single day (usually multiple times) for motivation!  I am doing P90X exercise plan (modified because I started out at 100% couch potato fitness level) with a moderate-calorie healthy diet.   I'm beginning to see a real difference in my strength and endurance, and the scale is starting to move...I'm so excited!   One thing I've noticed, and I think that is mostly thanks to this BL challenge, is that now if I falter and eat a junk meal or skip a planned workout, I just tell myself, "okay, what's done is done--just get right back on the wagon NOW"--and I do. Immediately.


That's an amazing thing to be able to say!!!  On all accounts, both for the p90x, weight, strength, and ability to start over immediately!  You are getting stronger and healthier, and your body will thank you for it! You are doing great!!!!



Disney Yooper said:


> My treadmill is in my apartment up & running.  I'm too tired after putting it together to use it for more than a minute to make sure it worked.  As far as the Vitamin D, I did a little research for info.


Thank you sooo much!  I am going to start taking one at night and one in the morning, each 1K.  Glad you got your treadmill in and put together!  You are on your way!!!!



The Mystery Machine said:


> Good news here is that DH goes back to work and DD goes back to school. I can finally get myself back on track this week!!! No snow predicated for this week at all.


Sometimes schedules and decision making are "impaired" due to family.  I know all about that!  Sounds like you are set to have a great, great week!!!



my3princes said:


> Anyhooo...Monday's QOTD:  What can you do along your weight loss journey to magnify the impact or give yourself a self esteem boost?


I "thought" I needed more winter work clothes.  I did end up with $90 in gift cards from family and students to a local clothing store.  I had planned to go shopping over Christmas with them, but since I've only "worked" 7 days so far this month, and thanks to 1 being workday and 1 being a dress down Friday, I only needed 5 outfits that weren't jeans.  HAHA!  I have decided to hold on to them until I am closer to my goal weight. I do need some brown flat dress shoes, most of my pants are brown, and all my brown shoes are heels! FYI - I would not have picked brown, but EVERYTHING that I can wear now, with the exception of 2 shirts I got for Christmas, were given to me by friends that cleaned out their closets and THANKFULLY were given me stuff they had "grown out of".    When I hit size 6, I'm going shopping!!!  I need highlights, but they are not in the budget right now.  

Tracey - we were posting at the same time.  Why is your house so grumpy this morning???  Hope you can accomplish your goals despite no sleep!  Maybe a little nap after the kids are at school will renenergize you!!!

Well, my goal of replying last night so I didn't have so much to do this am meant for short Dis morning.  Going to send CC my HH, but going to wait a few hours to weigh.  It's going to be bad enough without adding my first thing in the morning weight!

All our debt talk, tax return talk, and Deb, reading about your camper gave me a nightmare last night.  Brad has been wanting a camper for years, and I dreamed that we were out and he stopped to look at campers.  They had one he liked, and he asked the guy if he would take x if it was in cash for this camper.  Deal was accepted, and Brad promptly turned over our tax return check. I was furious, fast forward a few months, and we were living in a slum like housing development with a shiny new camper in the backyard. 

I'll check in before I leave.  OFf to do more !
Have a great Monday!
Taryn


----------



## rothesaydismom

my3princes said:


> Monday's QOTD:  What can you do along your weight loss journey to magnify the impact or give yourself a self esteem boost?



I think this time around, I'm going to take pictures of myself everytime I lose another 5lbs...years ago when I lost 40lbs, there were days along the way when I still felt overweight, even though I'd lost 10, 15, 20lbs. I guess I never believed that I looked any different along the way. A friend has suggested the pic idea to help me realize that a small amount of weight loss can have an impact in how you look. The added motivation is you can celebrate how far you've come and not get bogged down in feeling miserable for making an unhealthly choice one day.

Much success to everyone today! 

Andrea


----------



## tigger813

Andrea- I wish I had taken photos of when I started my journey! I did compile a group of photos to share at my Open House at the Wellness Center! My favorite photo is, of course, my Christmas Eve photo in my red dress! I hadn't worn that in 13 years! 

Got in 2.25 miles while watching Julie and Julia. I need to try and get Ash up and see if she wants to go to the Wellness Center for breakfast! I might not have time after Izzie gets on the bus but I also don't think I want to go out before the sun comes up! It's -9 right now! I guess I'll wait! I can run in quickly and get my drinks at 8:30. Not sure if I'm meeting my co-worker this morning for a nail/massage morning! I do have a client at 10. Usually don't work on Mondays but this lady is a nurse and only has Mondays off so I told her I'd come in early for her today. Gotta pick up Izzie at noon so we can go to BJs, Best Buy, Target and Trader Joe's again. May find what I need at BJs! Only supposed to be in the low teens today so we'll definitely be bundled up this morning! Driving to the bus stops today!!!!

TTFN


----------



## tigger813

Sorry Mickeys! I'm up 1.8 for the week! But I'm planning on being WAY down by Friday! I'm getting my energy back despite 3 1/2 hours of sleep last night!

Will do my EASA2 workout this afternoon! And then go to bed early!!!!!

TTFN


----------



## KristiMc

Good morning

I really need to get exercising.  Since I have started WW in August, the first 43 pounds have come off pretty easy, well lately I am still eating great but nothing is happening.  I need to get my butt moving more.

On a happy note - *Pittsburgh's Going to the Superbowl!!*  So excited for my team.


----------



## my3princes

Sugarglider said:


> Ummm - WOW. I can't believe the level of posting! Everyone is SOOOO getting into the board and keeping tabs on each other. I can barely keep up!
> 
> OK - QOTD Sat: desired clothing: some very expensive Nitya brand dresses and outfits I haven't worn since about 10 kilos ago
> 
> QOTD: Sun: Transporter: Great Barrier Reef to scuba dive and eat seafood!
> 
> QOTD: Monday: gee - I spoil myself all the time anyway. Ummm .... maybe I need to think some more and set a delicious target prize!



I think a prize helps.  I know it does for me.



Mrs.Malone said:


> Hi all!  I haven't written very much here but I read every single day (usually multiple times) for motivation!  I really appreciate everyone's posts and will try to post more!
> Everyone's doing so well.  Go Team Mickey!!
> 
> I am doing P90X exercise plan (modified because I started out at 100% couch potato fitness level) with a moderate-calorie healthy diet.   I'm beginning to see a real difference in my strength and endurance, and the scale is starting to move...I'm so excited!   My older kids have started to join me in all the workouts too!
> 
> One thing I've noticed, and I think that is mostly thanks to this BL challenge, is that now if I falter and eat a junk meal or skip a planned workout, I just tell myself, "okay, what's done is done--just get right back on the wagon NOW"--and I do. Immediately.  In the past, if I had a bad day, that would turn into bad week (or more) because I felt I had blown it and might as well just go off the deep end.  I think a lot of my weight gain over the past few years came from times when I was "dieting" and messed up and felt so guilty that I just overate even more.  Now I forgive myself for little lapses and just keep swimming!   My lapses are becoming less and less as I really settle into the groove of this new lifestyle.
> 
> Thanks so much to Tracye and our other BL leaders (and all the posters) for making this challenge work.  It's a lifesaver for me.



It sounds like you're making great strides.  Keep on posting as you can help motivate the rest of us.



Disney Yooper said:


> My treadmill is in my apartment up & running.  I'm too tired after putting it together to use it for more than a minute to make sure it worked.  This is what I ended up with.  It was $500 at Sam's.  Proform 400 CT  I'm going to bed to read the instructions.
> 
> As far as the Vitamin D, I did a little research for info.  This is what I found in one article.
> 
> Currently, the Tolerable Upper Limit is Vitamin D 2000 IU per day. Vitamin D research shows that this 'upper limit' of Vitamin D 2000 IU per day SHOULD be the Recommended Daily Allowance for vitamin d therapy - NOT the Tolerable Upper Limit.
> 
> 1 mcg vitamin D (cholecalciferol) = 40 IU
> Let´s say you have 300 IU of vitamin D: 300 / 40 = 7,5 mcg vit. D
> Then you would have to convert 7,5 mcg to mg: 7,5 / 1000 = 0,0075 mg vitamin D.
> 
> It goes on to say that taking too much once in a while is not enough to cause an overdose.  You would have to take 10,000 IU daily for a long period of time for it to be harmful.



I'm glad you got the treadmill up and running.  Tomorrow you'll be running   Good info on the vitamin D. 



The Mystery Machine said:


> Yes this board moves SOOO fast!!!
> 
> Good news here is that DH goes back to work and DD goes back to school. I can finally get myself back on track this week!!! No snow predicated for this week at all.







tigger813 said:


> Day not starting out very well. DH got paged around 2 and I fell back asleep for a few minutes and then the house started creaking and popping and groaning! It's-7.6 degrees right now at 4:30 am. I finally just got up since I'm going to do a workout in about 20 minutes and my weigh in after that. It's going to be a long COLD day here. I knew I should've taken the tylenol pm last night! OH well!
> 
> Have a good day and stay warm!
> 
> TTFN



It is so cold here too.  The cars really didn't want to start this morning.



flipflopmom said:


> Thanks, hon!
> 
> 
> It's really tough to keep up, and I get people confused.  I love reading the motivation though!  I'll have to look those dresses up, not familiar with the label.  Have the flood waters receeded?
> 
> 
> That's an amazing thing to be able to say!!!  On all accounts, both for the p90x, weight, strength, and ability to start over immediately!  You are getting stronger and healthier, and your body will thank you for it! You are doing great!!!!
> 
> 
> Thank you sooo much!  I am going to start taking one at night and one in the morning, each 1K.  Glad you got your treadmill in and put together!  You are on your way!!!!
> 
> 
> Sometimes schedules and decision making are "impaired" due to family.  I know all about that!  Sounds like you are set to have a great, great week!!!
> 
> 
> I "thought" I needed more winter work clothes.  I did end up with $90 in gift cards from family and students to a local clothing store.  I had planned to go shopping over Christmas with them, but since I've only "worked" 7 days so far this month, and thanks to 1 being workday and 1 being a dress down Friday, I only needed 5 outfits that weren't jeans.  HAHA!  I have decided to hold on to them until I am closer to my goal weight. I do need some brown flat dress shoes, most of my pants are brown, and all my brown shoes are heels! FYI - I would not have picked brown, but EVERYTHING that I can wear now, with the exception of 2 shirts I got for Christmas, were given to me by friends that cleaned out their closets and THANKFULLY were given me stuff they had "grown out of".    When I hit size 6, I'm going shopping!!!  I need highlights, but they are not in the budget right now.
> 
> Tracey - we were posting at the same time.  Why is your house so grumpy this morning???  Hope you can accomplish your goals despite no sleep!  Maybe a little nap after the kids are at school will renenergize you!!!
> 
> Well, my goal of replying last night so I didn't have so much to do this am meant for short Dis morning.  Going to send CC my HH, but going to wait a few hours to weigh.  It's going to be bad enough without adding my first thing in the morning weight!
> 
> All our debt talk, tax return talk, and Deb, reading about your camper gave me a nightmare last night.  Brad has been wanting a camper for years, and I dreamed that we were out and he stopped to look at campers.  They had one he liked, and he asked the guy if he would take x if it was in cash for this camper.  Deal was accepted, and Brad promptly turned over our tax return check. I was furious, fast forward a few months, and we were living in a slum like housing development with a shiny new camper in the backyard.
> 
> I'll check in before I leave.  OFf to do more !
> Have a great Monday!
> Taryn



I'm sorry that you had a "night mirror" as my 8 year old would say.  It seems that many of us had restless nights last night.  I slept soundly from 10:30 - 
2:30 and toss and turned the rest of the night.  Ambien seems to give me exactly 4 hours of sleep.  I have an email in to my doctor.



rothesaydismom said:


> I think this time around, I'm going to take pictures of myself everytime I lose another 5lbs...years ago when I lost 40lbs, there were days along the way when I still felt overweight, even though I'd lost 10, 15, 20lbs. I guess I never believed that I looked any different along the way. A friend has suggested the pic idea to help me realize that a small amount of weight loss can have an impact in how you look. The added motivation is you can celebrate how far you've come and not get bogged down in feeling miserable for making an unhealthly choice one day.
> 
> Much success to everyone today!
> 
> Andrea



Fabulous plan and no cost too 



tigger813 said:


> Andrea- I wish I had taken photos of when I started my journey! I did compile a group of photos to share at my Open House at the Wellness Center! My favorite photo is, of course, my Christmas Eve photo in my red dress! I hadn't worn that in 13 years!
> 
> Got in 2.25 miles while watching Julie and Julia. I need to try and get Ash up and see if she wants to go to the Wellness Center for breakfast! I might not have time after Izzie gets on the bus but I also don't think I want to go out before the sun comes up! It's -9 right now! I guess I'll wait! I can run in quickly and get my drinks at 8:30. Not sure if I'm meeting my co-worker this morning for a nail/massage morning! I do have a client at 10. Usually don't work on Mondays but this lady is a nurse and only has Mondays off so I told her I'd come in early for her today. Gotta pick up Izzie at noon so we can go to BJs, Best Buy, Target and Trader Joe's again. May find what I need at BJs! Only supposed to be in the low teens today so we'll definitely be bundled up this morning! Driving to the bus stops today!!!!
> 
> TTFN



Stay warm.



KristiMc said:


> Good morning
> 
> I really need to get exercising.  Since I have started WW in August, the first 43 pounds have come off pretty easy, well lately I am still eating great but nothing is happening.  I need to get my butt moving more.
> 
> On a happy note - *Pittsburgh's Going to the Superbowl!!*  So excited for my team.



You can do it and so can Pittsburgh


----------



## SurferStitch16

rothesaydismom said:


> I think this time around, I'm going to take pictures of myself everytime I lose another 5lbs...years ago when I lost 40lbs, there were days along the way when I still felt overweight, even though I'd lost 10, 15, 20lbs. I guess I never believed that I looked any different along the way. A friend has suggested the pic idea to help me realize that a small amount of weight loss can have an impact in how you look. The added motivation is you can celebrate how far you've come and not get bogged down in feeling miserable for making an unhealthly choice one day.
> 
> Much success to everyone today!
> 
> Andrea



This sounds like a great idea and an excellent motivator!!  I think I am going to do this too.  I hate the days when I feel like its been useless.  This can definitely help me stay on track during those tough days!!  Thanks for the great tip!!

Good luck today everyone!! 

I'm off to get a quick workout in and then get ready for classes to begin tomorrow.  I am very nervous because with classes starting back up there goes a lot of free time and A LOT of my energy!!  Its also so much easier to grab something from a vending machine then packing my healthy snacks.  I just have to try and plan things better now on.  I also know that this site is going to be a GREAT help for me!! 

 Happy Monday All!!


----------



## Holly324

Hello from the road!  We are in hotel #2 and will be heading home tonight.  I brought my wii fit with me, and have gotten in a workout and a half.  Not too much, but not too bad.  The most exciting part is that I stayed on WW while I have been gone!  I saved all of my extra points for this weekend, and I still lost a little on my weigh in!  I am down 1.2 this week - not a whole lot, but wow, that was a great encouragement to stay on plan!  

Hope you all have a great day!


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

HI Team!!!

Just a quick check in.  Life is busy.  Just not enough time in the day.  I did well with my eating for the most part this wkend.  I had a bachlorette party on sat night and had a few drinks. 

Ran 8 miles in very very cold weather yesterday.  I was jumping over snow and running through snow and I think doing that wasnt the smartest choice.  I strained my left hip/butt muscle.  Its sore today but Im hoping it heals quickly.  Only 5 weeks until the princess half so I am hoping I dont develop an annoying injury now.

Dh is having major issues with his job and really needs to get out of there.  We really need some pixie dust that something else good comes his way.  If we can get over this hurrdle I will feel so much better emotionally.  

I will weigh in shortly.  I am predicting a maintain or a slight gain.  Im trying hard but Im sure I could do even better.  I havent figured out the whole running long distance and eating to lose weight thing.  Hopefully I can find something that works soon.

Monday's QOTD: What can you do along your weight loss journey to magnify the impact or give yourself a self esteem boost?

I love to go shopping and have a bunch of clothes that fit to choose from instead of searching to find one thing that at least fits.  I always feel better after that plus it motivates me to keep on working hard.


----------



## tigger813

Great job. Holly!!!!

Home as my client didn't show up! It's such a pain when you make special arrangements and then the client doesn't show! We don't open until 11 but due to Izzie's half day on Mondays I asked her to come in at 10! I waited until 10:30 and left her a message! Not the first time she has done this! She's an ER nurse with Monday being her day off! UGH!!! I could've gotten all my errands done this morning without having to take Izzie out in this FREEZING weather! 

Oh, well! I'll just move on and get through today! Going to BJs, Walmart and Best Buy! Probably grab a quick bite to eat in a few and stop and get Izzie something up in NH! She is such a picky eater and she won't eat much of what I have here! I'm out of a lot of stuff. Oh well! Picky kids will be the death of me!

Enjoy your day! Watching Masterpiece Classic that I recorded last night. The series is called Downton Abbey! Maggie Smith is in it! Love her!


----------



## Stinasmom

*Monday's QOTD: What can you do along your weight loss journey to magnify the impact or give yourself a self esteem boost?*

"Magnify the impact," actually I have been trying to hide the impact (smaller body) a bit from friends at least for a few more weeks. I think of this as a very personal choice and effort and don't really want to talk about it along the way with the friends I have here. Doesn't say much for our friendships? I don't know, maybe not. Reaching my goal will likely correspond to warmer weather and less bulky sweaters, if they notice then, fine.

Although, when I teach my Jazzercise classes, I wear close fitting clothes, so I suspect my customers are noticing. One said something the first week, nothing since.
 I have never commented about my body from stage (except to point out muscle groups, technique or posture). I have customers skinnier than me and ones much bigger. Anything I say will make someone uncomfortable. 

So, to boost my own self esteem, I am happy to be able to pick out most anything from my closet and know it will fit. I also had Jazzercise tops organized by what is looser fitting and will hid the rolls around the mid section and the tighter ones.... I have ventured into a couple of the tighter ones... but not all yet.  

To sum it up, I think this online connection was what I needed so I wasn't doing this completely on my own. Thanks again to the organizers and all who read, post, and comment!

Marcy


----------



## keenercam

I was really trying to respond to a lot of posts, but I am so far behind and am really busy at work (with my secretary out sick today), so I've decided to just post what I have so far.  

Tracey – Cant’ wait to hear what you think of the chili lime chicken burgers.  I am sad that I ate all four over  3-day period and now am forcing myself to use other stuff in the freezer before buying more food. 

Princess Vija – I hope things go well for your Dad today. I am so sorry you are all going through this.

Happy Birthday, YogaMama!! 

Welcome to Team Mickey, Ann!  

Welcome to Team Mickey, Danielle!  

Sending hugs to all who are struggling either with their healthier lifestyle or just life in general.  I hope we can all “diagnose” the issues and learn the best ways to address them.

I am intrigued with the Vitamin D deficiency stories.  A lot of the symptoms sound like me.  I just pulled out my multi-vitamins and put them on my desk to get back into the habit of taking them.  They have “1000 I.U.” of D, which is says is 250% of RDA.  Is that enough?  Oops, just saw I could go to 2000 I.U. but since I don't want to double everything else in my multi-vitamin, I am going to go look for Vitamin D alone to take when I take my multi-vitamin. Thanks for all the great information!

Well, I seem to have taken a mini-vacation from my healthy lifestyle yesterday.  I should have realized when I ate lasagna (the only menu choice) at a friend’s house yesterday that it might trigger a carb binge, but I wasn’t cognizant enough to prepare myself and to rein myself in.  Among the ugly food choices at our friends’ house and during the Steelers game were: whole wheat pita chips, honey mustard pretzel bits, homemade jambalaya, and pepperoni/cheese appetizer bread.  Really ugly.  

I am back on track today and being very attentive.  I am journaling yesterday as having used every single one of my weekly points allowance (49) plus the ridiculous number of activity points that my pedometer and WW say I have been earning.  The sodium must be really affecting me, though, because I was up over 4 pounds this morning, and I know that’s not real.

Howard and I were chatting this weekend and were suprised to realize that we haven’t eaten out since we got back from WDW marathon weekend.  That is HUGE for us since we tend to eat out too much.  However, we are both trying to eat healthier.  More importantly, having J. as part of our family has really opened our family’s collective conscience – I can’t imagine explaining to this young man from Haiti who has spent most of his life hungry, why we would go to a restaurant and pay for food when we have a side-by-side fridge/freezer and another large upright freezer full of food.  

I have always packed my lunch for work, but now we even have Andrew packing his lunches every day because J. does not have a lunch account at school and seems to enjoy choosing from what we have at home to put together a lunch.  

Howard and I are going out for sushi this Thursday night because we missed the opportunity to have it in EPCOT over marathon weekend and he wanted to make it up to me.  But, other than that, we are really trying not to eat out.  We are saving a fortune, which is a huge added benefit, and it will make it even more special when we do take J. to a restaurant.

Okay, back to work for me.  Hugs, all!


----------



## mizzoutiger76

Happy Monday everyone!  Wow, this message board flies over the weekend. I'm off the computer for 2 days and I've got nearly 8 pages to read  I won't reply to all posts, but for those of you who asked my sister is actually currently attending Mizzou, she's a junior this year majoring in Nutrition.  We live in Waco, originally from College Station, so it was a toss up between screen names either Aggie (Texas A&M) or Mizzou 



flipflopmom said:


> Okay guys, I am worn completely out.



I know exactly how you feel! I had to take a mental health day from HOME this weekend! I love my boys in my life, but after planning a vacation, being in charge of it, returning home, and trying to get them back into a routine, I have been completely stretched to my limit.  So I barracked myself in my room for nearly 3 hours yesterday while I read my book, watched tv, and just stayed away from everyone 



keenercam said:


> The sodium must be really affecting me, though, because I was up over 4 pounds this morning, and I know that’s not real.



Cam, I am SOOOOO glad you posted this!  Last week I had to report a 4 pound gain  I was so upset and depressed, it just really felt like there was NO way I had gained that much in such little time.  I had some small cheats during the week, but nothing unusual. I was so depressed.  But now that you've posted that it seems to all make sense now  I know EXACTLY what the sodium culprit is in my diet, so hopefully once I stay away from them I'll get back to my usual weight...I'll let you know how it goes.

So I got my run in today during lunch, it was actually pretty nice! Had a healthy lunch and plan on having Asian Lettuce Wraps for dinner. Still working on my water.

I'm getting a little nervous, we've got our first 5K this Sunday  Part of me feels ready, the other part thinks it's going to be a disaster.

Stay strong everyone! Have a great day!

Nicole


----------



## smile4stamps

Good Morning everyone!

I was SO drained when I got home from work this morning.  I really did not want to do my workout.  I convinced myself to do it but it did not make me feel better knowing I had done the right thing.

This is where I usually get in trouble.  I lose my interest in exercising and then comes going back to eating whatever.  I do not want that to happen this time so I need to get some motivation for the workouts!  

I'm also still having issues with my water.  I feel like I don't stop peeing!  Sorry if its TMI but its really an issue when I only go 20minutes in-between restroom visits!  I've already cut off my water for today as I'll be going to bed in about 2 hours and really need some good sleep.  

On a good note my Balance Ball just got here so maybe incorporating something new into my workout will help!


----------



## HappyMatt

*Sunday's Question of the day: I have invented a teleporting machine. You can pick one location anywhere in the world to be teleported to for 12 hours. Where would you go?*

Where would I go?  Vegas baby, Vegas! 12 hours is all you need in that town. Grab a great meal, see a show and lose your entire life savings. That's what I call a vacation!


----------



## smile4stamps

Hi.  I was wondering if anyone has any cookbook recommendations for a healthier lifestyle?


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

mizzoutiger76 said:


> I'm getting a little nervous, we've got our first 5K this Sunday  Part of me feels ready, the other part thinks it's going to be a disaster.



I remember my first 5K and how nervous I was about it.  Im sure you will do fine.  Good luck!!!!



HappyMatt said:


> *Sunday's Question of the day: I have invented a teleporting machine. You can pick one location anywhere in the world to be teleported to for 12 hours. Where would you go?*
> 
> Where would I go?  Vegas baby, Vegas! 12 hours is all you need in that town. Grab a great meal, see a show and lose your entire life savings. That's what I call a vacation!



 

Sunday's Question of the day: I have invented a teleporting machine. You can pick one location anywhere in the world to be teleported to for 12 hours. Where would you go?

I would visit my family in TX.  I dont think I will ever get there on my own since airfare is always ridiculously priced.  It would be nice to see where they live and catch up with them.


----------



## SurferStitch16

smile4stamps said:


> Good Morning everyone!
> 
> I was SO drained when I got home from work this morning.  I really did not want to do my workout.  I convinced myself to do it but it did not make me feel better knowing I had done the right thing.
> 
> This is where I usually get in trouble.  I lose my interest in exercising and then comes going back to eating whatever.  I do not want that to happen this time so I need to get some motivation for the workouts!
> 
> I'm also still having issues with my water.  I feel like I don't stop peeing!  Sorry if its TMI but its really an issue when I only go 20minutes in-between restroom visits!  I've already cut off my water for today as I'll be going to bed in about 2 hours and really need some good sleep.
> 
> On a good note my Balance Ball just got here so maybe incorporating something new into my workout will help!



I know exactly how you feel!!  When I come home from work the last thing I want to do is workout.  I am so exhausted after a day of work that I dread working out.  For me I try and reward myself either by eating something or buying something that I have wanted for awhile.  I find that sometimes that works for me.  I also find that once I get started exercising, even if I start the workout saying I'll only exercise for 20 minutes, I end up working out for longer.  Once you're in the mood just keep going with it!! 

I have also been having the "going to the bathroom incredibly often" issue going on.  I have to stop drinking the water AT LEAST two hours before I go to sleep in order to maybe get through the whole night without getting up.  I am glad to know I am not the only person who is having this issue.  It is annoying and a major discomfort, especially waking up in the middle of the night!!  I will be interested to see other people's response. 

p.s.balance ball workouts are a ton of fun!!


----------



## tigger813

Time is ticking!!!!! Less than 4 hours until weigh ins will no longer be accepted for the week!

If you know anybody on the list, get them to send in their weigh ins! We are behind by about 18 pounds right now!!!!!


----------



## SurferStitch16

smile4stamps said:


> Hi.  I was wondering if anyone has any cookbook recommendations for a healthier lifestyle?



I would highly recommend The Biggest Loser Family Cookbook!!  The recipes in it are DELICIOUS!!  They are pretty quick and easy to make.  The recipes I have made are so full of flavor and very very reasonable with their calorie amounts.  They have some great snacks in there too!!  This is my first Biggest Loser cookbook and I really hope the rest are just as amazing as this one!! 

DJ


----------



## tggrrstarr

Hello!  Just checking in from WDW!  It's our 2nd day in the parks today and it is crazy busy!  I can't believe how crowded it is, it's the worst I've ever seen it during off season. There are tour groups everywhere, but that isnt the only reason for the crowds.  We are having a great time though, the weather is great today about 71 degrees. It was a bit cooler yesterday, it got up to about 55* in the day and 40* yesterday morning, but even 40 degrees is better than the 5* we had at home. 
The best part is how much better I feel touring the parks now that I am so much lighter. My feet feel so much better at the end of the day.  And while I might not be making all the best food choices this week, I can't eat nearly as much as I used to. 
Time to get back to MK and use some of our fast passes we collected today. See ya soon!


----------



## lisah0711

tggrrstarr said:


> Hello!  Just checking in from WDW!  It's our 2nd day in the parks today and it is crazy busy!  I can't believe how crowded it is, it's the worst I've ever seen it during off season. There are tour groups everywhere, but that isnt the only reason for the crowds.  We are having a great time though, the weather is great today about 71 degrees. It was a bit cooler yesterday, it got up to about 55* in the day and 40* yesterday morning, but even 40 degrees is better than the 5* we had at home.
> The best part is how much better I feel touring the parks now that I am so much lighter. My feet feel so much better at the end of the day.  And while I might not be making all the best food choices this week, I can't eat nearly as much as I used to.
> Time to get back to MK and use some of our fast passes we collected today. See ya soon!



Kelli!  Have a great time!   

 Hi Mickeys!


----------



## Mrs D

Hi All- 

Popping in to say I'm still alive. I was MIA last week, and guess what...I didn't have a great week. Didn't track every day, didn't get all my water in. I am hard core committed to my Half training though and that was the saving grace of the week. So I had a loss, a small one but still in the right direction.

However I'm back full force and really looking forward to the week.

I bought a new Tshirt in size Medium (I love seeing that) and it looks so nice. I'm really starting to see a different body now (one would think that somewhere in the last 40 pounds I would have seen it, but I didn't). 

And on that note, with valentine's day coming up  - I have an OT question - where does one buy nice (read: not trashy) lingerie without spending a fortune? I'll do either online or brick & mortar. I'll have to take a guess at a bra size, I only know the ones I've been wearing for 8 months are huge on me now. I guess I should go buy a new one sometime - when I get around to it.

Thanks for any suggestions!


----------



## flipflopmom

No energy for replies.  CRAZZYYY DAY!!!  It started flurrying sometime when I was posting this am, I thought "hope these go away before the kiddos get up, or school will be crazy".  No snow AT ALL in forecast.  In the time between then and my shower, things were white.  I was staying tuned to every available info source, then we picked up a quick icy snow while I was in the shower!    SLid all the way to work, one car (no one I know) flipped, crazy.  Held our kids at the high school, we didn't get anyone but car riders until 10 or 10:30.  Some kids didn't get a message that buses would be delayed until almost an HOUR after their normal pick up time, or more.  CRAZY, crazy.  They were soooo jacked up!!!

So in the craziness, weigh in did not happen until this evening.  NOT PRETTY, but nothing I can do.  It's a new week, right?  Sorry team.  

I'll try to reply later, but right now I just want to lay on the couch with a book or my eyes closed for 15 minutes to recharge!!!


----------



## HappyMatt

*Monday's QOTD: What can you do along your weight loss journey to magnify the impact or give yourself a self esteem boost?*

I recently came across this Jillian Michaels quote, "When friends tell you how awesome you look, drop the "I still have more to go" crap.  You worked hard and you deserve the compliment!"

I like it. I would always say that I had a lot more to go. To help my self esteem, I am going to take the compliment and feel good that I have received one in the first place.


----------



## Disney Yooper

rothesaydismom said:


> I think this time around, I'm going to take pictures of myself everytime I lose another 5lbs...years ago when I lost 40lbs, there were days along the way when I still felt overweight, even though I'd lost 10, 15, 20lbs. I guess I never believed that I looked any different along the way. A friend has suggested the pic idea to help me realize that a small amount of weight loss can have an impact in how you look. The added motivation is you can celebrate how far you've come and not get bogged down in feeling miserable for making an unhealthly choice one day.
> 
> Much success to everyone today!
> 
> Andrea



That's a wonderful idea.  I'm at my highest ever so I could start that picture journal now.  I don't realize how heavy I am until I see pictures of myself.  



tigger813 said:


> Sorry Mickeys! I'm up 1.8 for the week! But I'm planning on being WAY down by Friday! I'm getting my energy back despite 3 1/2 hours of sleep last night!
> 
> Will do my EASA2 workout this afternoon! And then go to bed early!!!!!
> 
> TTFN



Great attitude!


----------



## Disney Yooper

flipflopmom said:


> No energy for replies.  CRAZZYYY DAY!!!  It started flurrying sometime when I was posting this am, I thought "hope these go away before the kiddos get up, or school will be crazy".  No snow AT ALL in forecast.  In the time between then and my shower, things were white.  I was staying tuned to every available info source, then we picked up a quick icy snow while I was in the shower!    SLid all the way to work, one car (no one I know) flipped, crazy.  Held our kids at the high school, we didn't get anyone but car riders until 10 or 10:30.  Some kids didn't get a message that buses would be delayed until almost an HOUR after their normal pick up time, or more.  CRAZY, crazy.  They were soooo jacked up!!!
> 
> So in the craziness, weigh in did not happen until this evening.  NOT PRETTY, but nothing I can do.  It's a new week, right?  Sorry team.
> 
> I'll try to reply later, but right now I just want to lay on the couch with a book or my eyes closed for 15 minutes to recharge!!!



Stuff happens!  Keep on swimming!!!!!!


----------



## rothesaydismom

smile4stamps said:


> I'm also still having issues with my water.  I feel like I don't stop peeing!  Sorry if its TMI but its really an issue when I only go 20minutes in-between restroom visits!  I've already cut off my water for today as I'll be going to bed in about 2 hours and really need some good sleep.



Oh my gosh, Paula, I'm so glad you posted this!  I've been feeling like I'm 9-months pregnant again because I spend so much time in the bathroom peeing!  I know it's all for a good cause, but some days it can get annoying.

Andrea


----------



## cclovesdis

my3princes said:


> Anyhooo...Monday's QOTD:  What can you do along your weight loss journey to magnify the impact or give yourself a self esteem boost?



I am going to start buying new clothes. I keep putting it off because I don't want to spend the money, but right now everything is either tight or baggy. 

Love the ideas I've seen!



flipflopmom said:


> Thanks Hon.  *I can hear some relief and excitement in your tone.*  I am so proud of you!



No problem! Got your PM with your HH points! I'm keeping Sophie in my thoughts.

You have no idea-wait, yes you do-how happy I am to have read the part I bolded. I am trying to be more optimistic and hearing this really helped me realize that I'm on the right path.



flipflopmom said:


> 1.  I don't give myself enough credit.  Even if I am struggling right now, I did lose 69 pounds last year.  I know what to do, and I can do it.  I just have to set my mind to it.  I am a full time teacher, going to grad school, working a pampered chef job, have 2 kids, and trying to support DH and the kids emotionally, and keep up the house.  Hello???????  It's okay that I didn't wash my lightswitches this month, or vaccuum my den tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reading what you, Deb, and Tracey do during the day tires me out!  And, you clean your lightswitches? I dust them, but I'm picturing a scrubrush and a bucket
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs.Malone said:
> 
> 
> 
> One thing I've noticed, and I think that is mostly thanks to this BL challenge, is that now if I falter and eat a junk meal or skip a planned workout, I just tell myself, "okay, what's done is done--just get right back on the wagon NOW"--and I do. Immediately.  In the past, if I had a bad day, that would turn into bad week (or more) because I felt I had blown it and might as well just go off the deep end.  I think a lot of my weight gain over the past few years came from times when I was "dieting" and messed up and felt so guilty that I just overate even more.  Now I forgive myself for little lapses and just keep swimming!   My lapses are becoming less and less as I really settle into the groove of this new lifestyle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's awesome!
> 
> 
> 
> rothesaydismom said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think this time around, I'm going to take pictures of myself everytime I lose another 5lbs...years ago when I lost 40lbs, there were days along the way when I still felt overweight, even though I'd lost 10, 15, 20lbs. I guess I never believed that I looked any different along the way. A friend has suggested the pic idea to help me realize that a small amount of weight loss can have an impact in how you look. The added motivation is you can celebrate how far you've come and not get bogged down in feeling miserable for making an unhealthly choice one day.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I love this idea! I am definitely adding this to my Feb. 1st plan. I'll explain one I finalize it.
> 
> 
> 
> mizzoutiger76 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm getting a little nervous, we've got our first 5K this Sunday  Part of me feels ready, the other part thinks it's going to be a disaster.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have a feeling you'll do great!
> 
> Hi *Kelli*. Glad your enjoying your trip!
> 
> 
> 
> HappyMatt said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Monday's QOTD: What can you do along your weight loss journey to magnify the impact or give yourself a self esteem boost?*
> 
> I recently came across this Jillian Michaels quote, "When friends tell you how awesome you look, drop the "I still have more to go" crap.  You worked hard and you deserve the compliment!"
> 
> I like it. I would always say that I had a lot more to go. To help my self esteem, I am going to take the compliment and feel good that I have received one in the first place.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is great!  It doesn't just apply to weight loss either.
> 
> 
> 
> rothesaydismom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh my gosh, Paula, I'm so glad you posted this!  I've been feeling like I'm 9-months pregnant again because I spend so much time in the bathroom peeing!  I know it's all for a good cause, but some days it can get annoying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I thought my boss was going to flip with the amount of time I was leaving to use the bathroom, but it really did get better-and quickly.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## cclovesdis

Evening!

I'm working on a new weight loss plan to start on Feb. 1st. I am going to continue as I am now through Thursday. Beginning Friday, I'm going to journal the points, not just what I ate. I'm still fiine-tuning the details of the rest of my plan. I'm startting it hard-core on Feb. 1st because that is a little more than 180 days before our trip. I want to scale back before our trip so don't shock my body with a 3-hr plane ride. I'll post my plan as soon as it's set in stone.

Not much else to report. Have a great day tomorrow everyone!

CC


----------



## tigger813

Weigh ins are CLOSED!

Hoping to get the results posted sometime tomorrow but if not I will get them done on Wednesday morning. I'm so tired that I'm afraid I would totally mess up the results! I have 3 clients tomorrow between 11:30 and 2:45. I may bring the laptop with me to work so I can at least tabulate the results. I will then get them posted later on.

Team Donald won by about 15 pounds! They also won the average weight loss for the week! Over 650 pounds total lost!

That's about it for tonight!

TTFN


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

tigger813 said:


> Time is ticking!!!!! Less than 4 hours until weigh ins will no longer be accepted for the week!
> 
> If you know anybody on the list, get them to send in their weigh ins! We are behind by about 18 pounds right now!!!!!



oops I honestly did not forget on purpose even though I gained 1.2lbs.  Should I still send you my weight to have or do I just get a strike and forget about this week?



tggrrstarr said:


> Hello!  Just checking in from WDW!  It's our 2nd day in the parks today and it is crazy busy!  I can't believe how crowded it is, it's the worst I've ever seen it during off season.



Wow I wouldnt think it would be that crazy right now.  Hopefully the crowds die down a bit.  Glad your having fun and todays weather sounds heavenly.



Mrs D said:


> And on that note, with valentine's day coming up  - I have an OT question - where does one buy nice (read: not trashy) lingerie without spending a fortune? I'll do either online or brick & mortar. I'll have to take a guess at a bra size, I only know the ones I've been wearing for 8 months are huge on me now. I guess I should go buy a new one sometime - when I get around to it.
> 
> Thanks for any suggestions!



Im not sure what kind of stores you have in your hometown but I often found inexpensive items at JC Penney or Bon ton.  



flipflopmom said:


> No energy for replies.  CRAZZYYY DAY!!!



wow that was a crazy day.  I hope your evening was less nutty.



HappyMatt said:


> I recently came across this Jillian Michaels quote, "When friends tell you how awesome you look, drop the "I still have more to go" crap.  You worked hard and you deserve the compliment!"



I do this alot.  Thanks for the requote.  Its a great reminder to feel proud of what we do and accept the compliment for what its worth.



tigger813 said:


> Team Donald won by about 15 pounds! They also won the average weight loss for the week! Over 650 pounds total lost!
> 
> That's about it for tonight!
> 
> TTFN



Ah Man!!!!! Well we have to work harder this week.  Well I shouldnt say we I really need to say me.  


Well monday is just about in the books and it has us a day closer to the weekend.  Overall I did good today.  I had the urge to look throught he fridge to eat while I was watching TV but I came to post on here so that has stopped me.  Thank you for being here for me.  It is and has been my motivation for keeping on.  Love you all!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

just catching up on a QOTD I missed from saturday:

My goal was to wear a running skirt for the princess half.  I was hoping to be at my goal weight by then but I am still 25lbs away.  I am going either this wkend or next to try on some skirts to see if I will be comfortable.

I also would love to buy some nice (non trashy) lingerie.  I know dh would love me even now in it but I just wouldnt be comfortable.

I also just want to look cute in my tank tops this summer too.


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

flipflopmom said:


> Did you sing at the Karaoke bar?  I'm sure it was a Tim McGraw song.  Hope you enjoyed your girls' night out, you deserve it!



oh no way!!!!!!!!!!  I have to be really inubriated to do karaoke.  Singing is not one of my great attributes although I love being in front of people with a mic in my hand.  If you ever saw my best friends wedding, I am the fiance who gets roped into doing karaoke.
I did have an absolute blast though and a much needed girls night out.



The Mystery Machine said:


> I quit smoking in Oct and that was far easier than giving up the soda and no-no foods.



Great job on quitting smoking that is such a hard thing to do.  I bet if you did that you could do anything.  I feel like we have heard about the harmful effects of smoking for years now, but obesity and no no foods are just getting into the media.  I think when you really are told often how bad something is for you and that it can kill you its easier to quit.  I think if we repeated everyday for a year what soda and bad food can do to us it might make it easier too.  makes sense huh?



PRINCESS VIJA said:


> my dad had a heart ablation on Thursday, spent the day with them.  Then yesterday got the call he was heading back to the ER because his groin was swollen and hurt.



I hope everything is going ok.


----------



## jking6

PRINCESS VIJA said:


> My dad had a heart ablation on Thursday, spent the day with them.  Then yesterday got the call he was heading back to the ER because his groin was swollen and hurt.
> 
> 
> I hope your dad is doing better. Prayers going your way.
> 
> This is our week Team Mickey. Let's all stick together... We can do this after all those of us in the north survived the bitter cold -22 this morning. Temps in the high 20's tomorrow and then maybe even 32 by the middle of the week  WOW....


----------



## my3princes

SurferStitch16 said:


> This sounds like a great idea and an excellent motivator!!  I think I am going to do this too.  I hate the days when I feel like its been useless.  This can definitely help me stay on track during those tough days!!  Thanks for the great tip!!
> 
> Good luck today everyone!!
> 
> I'm off to get a quick workout in and then get ready for classes to begin tomorrow.  I am very nervous because with classes starting back up there goes a lot of free time and A LOT of my energy!!  Its also so much easier to grab something from a vending machine then packing my healthy snacks.  I just have to try and plan things better now on.  I also know that this site is going to be a GREAT help for me!!
> 
> Happy Monday All!!



I'm sure that classes will be fine.  I'm sure you'll juggle for a little while then get settled in.



Holly324 said:


> Hello from the road!  We are in hotel #2 and will be heading home tonight.  I brought my wii fit with me, and have gotten in a workout and a half.  Not too much, but not too bad.  The most exciting part is that I stayed on WW while I have been gone!  I saved all of my extra points for this weekend, and I still lost a little on my weigh in!  I am down 1.2 this week - not a whole lot, but wow, that was a great encouragement to stay on plan!
> 
> Hope you all have a great day!



Great Job



mommyof2Pirates said:


> HI Team!!!
> 
> Just a quick check in.  Life is busy.  Just not enough time in the day.  I did well with my eating for the most part this wkend.  I had a bachlorette party on sat night and had a few drinks.
> 
> Ran 8 miles in very very cold weather yesterday.  I was jumping over snow and running through snow and I think doing that wasnt the smartest choice.  I strained my left hip/butt muscle.  Its sore today but Im hoping it heals quickly.  Only 5 weeks until the princess half so I am hoping I dont develop an annoying injury now.
> 
> Dh is having major issues with his job and really needs to get out of there.  We really need some pixie dust that something else good comes his way.  If we can get over this hurrdle I will feel so much better emotionally.
> 
> I will weigh in shortly.  I am predicting a maintain or a slight gain.  Im trying hard but Im sure I could do even better.  I havent figured out the whole running long distance and eating to lose weight thing.  Hopefully I can find something that works soon.
> 
> Monday's QOTD: What can you do along your weight loss journey to magnify the impact or give yourself a self esteem boost?
> 
> I love to go shopping and have a bunch of clothes that fit to choose from instead of searching to find one thing that at least fits.  I always feel better after that plus it motivates me to keep on working hard.



Good job with the exercise yesterday.  Clothes shopping can be fun



tigger813 said:


> Great job. Holly!!!!
> 
> Home as my client didn't show up! It's such a pain when you make special arrangements and then the client doesn't show! We don't open until 11 but due to Izzie's half day on Mondays I asked her to come in at 10! I waited until 10:30 and left her a message! Not the first time she has done this! She's an ER nurse with Monday being her day off! UGH!!! I could've gotten all my errands done this morning without having to take Izzie out in this FREEZING weather!
> 
> Oh, well! I'll just move on and get through today! Going to BJs, Walmart and Best Buy! Probably grab a quick bite to eat in a few and stop and get Izzie something up in NH! She is such a picky eater and she won't eat much of what I have here! I'm out of a lot of stuff. Oh well! Picky kids will be the death of me!
> 
> Enjoy your day! Watching Masterpiece Classic that I recorded last night. The series is called Downton Abbey! Maggie Smith is in it! Love her!



Well that sucks.  You need a no show fee



Stinasmom said:


> *Monday's QOTD: What can you do along your weight loss journey to magnify the impact or give yourself a self esteem boost?*
> 
> "Magnify the impact," actually I have been trying to hide the impact (smaller body) a bit from friends at least for a few more weeks. I think of this as a very personal choice and effort and don't really want to talk about it along the way with the friends I have here. Doesn't say much for our friendships? I don't know, maybe not. Reaching my goal will likely correspond to warmer weather and less bulky sweaters, if they notice then, fine.
> 
> Although, when I teach my Jazzercise classes, I wear close fitting clothes, so I suspect my customers are noticing. One said something the first week, nothing since.
> I have never commented about my body from stage (except to point out muscle groups, technique or posture). I have customers skinnier than me and ones much bigger. Anything I say will make someone uncomfortable.
> 
> So, to boost my own self esteem, I am happy to be able to pick out most anything from my closet and know it will fit. I also had Jazzercise tops organized by what is looser fitting and will hid the rolls around the mid section and the tighter ones.... I have ventured into a couple of the tighter ones... but not all yet.
> 
> To sum it up, I think this online connection was what I needed so I wasn't doing this completely on my own. Thanks again to the organizers and all who read, post, and comment!
> 
> Marcy



I hope that you can enjoy your new body soon.  I would hope that your friends would be supportive.



keenercam said:


> I was really trying to respond to a lot of posts, but I am so far behind and am really busy at work (with my secretary out sick today), so I've decided to just post what I have so far.
> 
> Tracey  Cant wait to hear what you think of the chili lime chicken burgers.  I am sad that I ate all four over  3-day period and now am forcing myself to use other stuff in the freezer before buying more food.
> 
> Princess Vija  I hope things go well for your Dad today. I am so sorry you are all going through this.
> 
> Happy Birthday, YogaMama!!
> 
> Welcome to Team Mickey, Ann!
> 
> Welcome to Team Mickey, Danielle!
> 
> Sending hugs to all who are struggling either with their healthier lifestyle or just life in general.  I hope we can all diagnose the issues and learn the best ways to address them.
> 
> I am intrigued with the Vitamin D deficiency stories.  A lot of the symptoms sound like me.  I just pulled out my multi-vitamins and put them on my desk to get back into the habit of taking them.  They have 1000 I.U. of D, which is says is 250% of RDA.  Is that enough?  Oops, just saw I could go to 2000 I.U. but since I don't want to double everything else in my multi-vitamin, I am going to go look for Vitamin D alone to take when I take my multi-vitamin. Thanks for all the great information!
> 
> Well, I seem to have taken a mini-vacation from my healthy lifestyle yesterday.  I should have realized when I ate lasagna (the only menu choice) at a friends house yesterday that it might trigger a carb binge, but I wasnt cognizant enough to prepare myself and to rein myself in.  Among the ugly food choices at our friends house and during the Steelers game were: whole wheat pita chips, honey mustard pretzel bits, homemade jambalaya, and pepperoni/cheese appetizer bread.  Really ugly.
> 
> I am back on track today and being very attentive.  I am journaling yesterday as having used every single one of my weekly points allowance (49) plus the ridiculous number of activity points that my pedometer and WW say I have been earning.  The sodium must be really affecting me, though, because I was up over 4 pounds this morning, and I know thats not real.
> 
> Howard and I were chatting this weekend and were suprised to realize that we havent eaten out since we got back from WDW marathon weekend.  That is HUGE for us since we tend to eat out too much.  However, we are both trying to eat healthier.  More importantly, having J. as part of our family has really opened our familys collective conscience  I cant imagine explaining to this young man from Haiti who has spent most of his life hungry, why we would go to a restaurant and pay for food when we have a side-by-side fridge/freezer and another large upright freezer full of food.
> 
> I have always packed my lunch for work, but now we even have Andrew packing his lunches every day because J. does not have a lunch account at school and seems to enjoy choosing from what we have at home to put together a lunch.
> 
> Howard and I are going out for sushi this Thursday night because we missed the opportunity to have it in EPCOT over marathon weekend and he wanted to make it up to me.  But, other than that, we are really trying not to eat out.  We are saving a fortune, which is a huge added benefit, and it will make it even more special when we do take J. to a restaurant.
> 
> Okay, back to work for me.  Hugs, all!



It's amazing how a different culture can shed light on how wasteful the US is.



mizzoutiger76 said:


> Happy Monday everyone!  Wow, this message board flies over the weekend. I'm off the computer for 2 days and I've got nearly 8 pages to read  I won't reply to all posts, but for those of you who asked my sister is actually currently attending Mizzou, she's a junior this year majoring in Nutrition.  We live in Waco, originally from College Station, so it was a toss up between screen names either Aggie (Texas A&M) or Mizzou
> 
> 
> 
> I know exactly how you feel! I had to take a mental health day from HOME this weekend! I love my boys in my life, but after planning a vacation, being in charge of it, returning home, and trying to get them back into a routine, I have been completely stretched to my limit.  So I barracked myself in my room for nearly 3 hours yesterday while I read my book, watched tv, and just stayed away from everyone
> 
> 
> 
> Cam, I am SOOOOO glad you posted this!  Last week I had to report a 4 pound gain  I was so upset and depressed, it just really felt like there was NO way I had gained that much in such little time.  I had some small cheats during the week, but nothing unusual. I was so depressed.  But now that you've posted that it seems to all make sense now  I know EXACTLY what the sodium culprit is in my diet, so hopefully once I stay away from them I'll get back to my usual weight...I'll let you know how it goes.
> 
> So I got my run in today during lunch, it was actually pretty nice! Had a healthy lunch and plan on having Asian Lettuce Wraps for dinner. Still working on my water.
> 
> I'm getting a little nervous, we've got our first 5K this Sunday  Part of me feels ready, the other part thinks it's going to be a disaster.
> 
> Stay strong everyone! Have a great day!
> 
> Nicole



We all need mental health days every now and then.  I'm sure you'll do well in your 5K



smile4stamps said:


> Good Morning everyone!
> 
> I was SO drained when I got home from work this morning.  I really did not want to do my workout.  I convinced myself to do it but it did not make me feel better knowing I had done the right thing.
> 
> This is where I usually get in trouble.  I lose my interest in exercising and then comes going back to eating whatever.  I do not want that to happen this time so I need to get some motivation for the workouts!
> 
> I'm also still having issues with my water.  I feel like I don't stop peeing!  Sorry if its TMI but its really an issue when I only go 20minutes in-between restroom visits!  I've already cut off my water for today as I'll be going to bed in about 2 hours and really need some good sleep.
> 
> On a good note my Balance Ball just got here so maybe incorporating something new into my workout will help!



Just keep swimming.  You can't give up now, we're just getting started.



HappyMatt said:


> *Sunday's Question of the day: I have invented a teleporting machine. You can pick one location anywhere in the world to be teleported to for 12 hours. Where would you go?*
> 
> Where would I go?  Vegas baby, Vegas! 12 hours is all you need in that town. Grab a great meal, see a show and lose your entire life savings. That's what I call a vacation!



Vegas Baby.  Sounds like a Man with a Plan



mommyof2Pirates said:


> I remember my first 5K and how nervous I was about it.  Im sure you will do fine.  Good luck!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunday's Question of the day: I have invented a teleporting machine. You can pick one location anywhere in the world to be teleported to for 12 hours. Where would you go?
> 
> I would visit my family in TX.  I dont think I will ever get there on my own since airfare is always ridiculously priced.  It would be nice to see where they live and catch up with them.



Very sweet.  Quality time with your family



SurferStitch16 said:


> I know exactly how you feel!!  When I come home from work the last thing I want to do is workout.  I am so exhausted after a day of work that I dread working out.  For me I try and reward myself either by eating something or buying something that I have wanted for awhile.  I find that sometimes that works for me.  I also find that once I get started exercising, even if I start the workout saying I'll only exercise for 20 minutes, I end up working out for longer.  Once you're in the mood just keep going with it!!
> 
> I have also been having the "going to the bathroom incredibly often" issue going on.  I have to stop drinking the water AT LEAST two hours before I go to sleep in order to maybe get through the whole night without getting up.  I am glad to know I am not the only person who is having this issue.  It is annoying and a major discomfort, especially waking up in the middle of the night!!  I will be interested to see other people's response.
> 
> p.s.balance ball workouts are a ton of fun!!



I'm glad that you are making time for exercise even when exhausted.  I would love to do that.



tggrrstarr said:


> Hello!  Just checking in from WDW!  It's our 2nd day in the parks today and it is crazy busy!  I can't believe how crowded it is, it's the worst I've ever seen it during off season. There are tour groups everywhere, but that isnt the only reason for the crowds.  We are having a great time though, the weather is great today about 71 degrees. It was a bit cooler yesterday, it got up to about 55* in the day and 40* yesterday morning, but even 40 degrees is better than the 5* we had at home.
> The best part is how much better I feel touring the parks now that I am so much lighter. My feet feel so much better at the end of the day.  And while I might not be making all the best food choices this week, I can't eat nearly as much as I used to.
> Time to get back to MK and use some of our fast passes we collected today. See ya soon!



Busy or not, it's WDW Baby.  I'll take a busy day there over any day here.



Mrs D said:


> Hi All-
> 
> Popping in to say I'm still alive. I was MIA last week, and guess what...I didn't have a great week. Didn't track every day, didn't get all my water in. I am hard core committed to my Half training though and that was the saving grace of the week. So I had a loss, a small one but still in the right direction.
> 
> However I'm back full force and really looking forward to the week.
> 
> I bought a new Tshirt in size Medium (I love seeing that) and it looks so nice. I'm really starting to see a different body now (one would think that somewhere in the last 40 pounds I would have seen it, but I didn't).
> 
> And on that note, with valentine's day coming up  - I have an OT question - where does one buy nice (read: not trashy) lingerie without spending a fortune? I'll do either online or brick & mortar. I'll have to take a guess at a bra size, I only know the ones I've been wearing for 8 months are huge on me now. I guess I should go buy a new one sometime - when I get around to it.
> 
> Thanks for any suggestions!



Try Yandy.com  the quality isn't bad and the prices are pretty good.



flipflopmom said:


> No energy for replies.  CRAZZYYY DAY!!!  It started flurrying sometime when I was posting this am, I thought "hope these go away before the kiddos get up, or school will be crazy".  No snow AT ALL in forecast.  In the time between then and my shower, things were white.  I was staying tuned to every available info source, then we picked up a quick icy snow while I was in the shower!    SLid all the way to work, one car (no one I know) flipped, crazy.  Held our kids at the high school, we didn't get anyone but car riders until 10 or 10:30.  Some kids didn't get a message that buses would be delayed until almost an HOUR after their normal pick up time, or more.  CRAZY, crazy.  They were soooo jacked up!!!
> 
> So in the craziness, weigh in did not happen until this evening.  NOT PRETTY, but nothing I can do.  It's a new week, right?  Sorry team.
> 
> I'll try to reply later, but right now I just want to lay on the couch with a book or my eyes closed for 15 minutes to recharge!!!



Sounds like a scary morning.  I'm glad that you are all safe.



HappyMatt said:


> *Monday's QOTD: What can you do along your weight loss journey to magnify the impact or give yourself a self esteem boost?*
> 
> I recently came across this Jillian Michaels quote, "When friends tell you how awesome you look, drop the "I still have more to go" crap.  You worked hard and you deserve the compliment!"
> 
> I like it. I would always say that I had a lot more to go. To help my self esteem, I am going to take the compliment and feel good that I have received one in the first place.



What a great way to think


----------



## my3princes

cclovesdis said:


> Evening!
> 
> I'm working on a new weight loss plan to start on Feb. 1st. I am going to continue as I am now through Thursday. Beginning Friday, I'm going to journal the points, not just what I ate. I'm still fiine-tuning the details of the rest of my plan. I'm startting it hard-core on Feb. 1st because that is a little more than 180 days before our trip. I want to scale back before our trip so don't shock my body with a 3-hr plane ride. I'll post my plan as soon as it's set in stone.
> 
> Not much else to report. Have a great day tomorrow everyone!
> 
> CC



Sounds like a great strategy.


----------



## my3princes

Tuesday's QOTD:  What is your favorite outside activity during the winter months?

I used to love skiing, snowmobiling, sledding, and skating.  I have an allergy to the cold so those activities often leave me covered in hives.  I'm hoping to go skiing a couple of times, but for the most part I'm stuck indoors over the winter.


----------



## Merryweather27

Wow...two days is far too long to be gone from a thread that moves this fast!  



WeLoveLilo05 said:


> First...I got my wedding dress on Monday!!!!!!!!!!!  Its just gorgeous.
> Maggie Sottero-Vienna theres a pic of it from the website.



Wow, that is a stunning dress!  



mommyof2Pirates said:


> I think I am going to get on this sparkpeople thing you guys are always talking about.



The calorie tracker on there is absolutely necessary for me to stay on track, I swear.  I'd guess any other calorie tracker would work just as well, but there's also tons of other great info on there!



aamomma said:


> My friend (whose husband does a lot of reading about metabolism, etc... for weightlifting) said that I probably need to zig zag my calories or have a "cheat day" because I am so strict about sticking to my calorie count each day, my body gets used to that and won't burn any more than I give it.  Does this happen to anyone else? I did try to up my calories yesterday, but when I totaled it, I was still only about 100 over.  Any comments?



It definitely happens to me too.  Sometimes if I get stuck like that I will do a stairstep week, where each day is just a little different...1200-1400-1600-1800 repeat.



Disney Yooper said:


> I take 2000 IU Vitamin D every day.  I've read articles that the amount recommended every day is much more than it used to be.  I also read that your system won't be harmed by taking too much of it.  It is just passed through the body if it isn't needed.



Just wanted to mention that excess Vit. D will NOT just pass through the body.  It is fat-soluble, not water-soluble like Vits. B or C, so excess will accumulate in your tissues.

HOWEVER, other info posted on here is right, that the recommended daily values are really quite low, and you'd have to exceed the maximum value (which is much higher) for quite a long time to see any sort of adverse effects.



PRINCESS VIJA said:


> My dad had a heart ablation on Thursday, spent the day with them.



Keeping your dad in our thoughts; it's always scary when mysterious complications pop up like that!



tigger813 said:


> OK, I'm an overachiever!!!! I just did 4 workouts on the EASA2!


 



poochie said:


> Good evening everyone, my name is Ann and I am very excited to be on team Mickey. Hopefully this will help keep me on track for my weight loss.
> 
> So I need everyones help please to keep me on track and strong.



Welcome!  That's why we're here, to keep each other on track.  I know the boards have already helped me so much - just having folks to be accountable to is a big motivator.  And trying to stick to the Healthy Habits has made a world of difference for me compared to some of my past go-it-alone weight loss attempts.



tigger813 said:


> It's-7.6 degrees right now at 4:30 am.


   Brrr!  



rothesaydismom said:


> I think this time around, I'm going to take pictures of myself everytime I lose another 5lbs...years ago when I lost 40lbs, there were days along the way when I still felt overweight, even though I'd lost 10, 15, 20lbs. I guess I never believed that I looked any different along the way. A friend has suggested the pic idea to help me realize that a small amount of weight loss can have an impact in how you look. The added motivation is you can celebrate how far you've come and not get bogged down in feeling miserable for making an unhealthly choice one day.



I think this is a great idea too!  I just might have to do this also.



Holly324 said:


> The most exciting part is that I stayed on WW while I have been gone!  I saved all of my extra points for this weekend, and I still lost a little on my weigh in!


  Woo-hoo!  Way to go staying on plan!



mommyof2Pirates said:


> Ran 8 miles in very very cold weather yesterday.  I was jumping over snow and running through snow and I think doing that wasnt the smartest choice.  I strained my left hip/butt muscle.  Its sore today but Im hoping it heals quickly.  Only 5 weeks until the princess half so I am hoping I dont develop an annoying injury now.



Ouch!  Man, this snow is causing a lot of us pain and soreness!  Hoping for speedy healing for you.



Stinasmom said:


> "Magnify the impact," actually I have been trying to hide the impact (smaller body) a bit from friends at least for a few more weeks. I think of this as a very personal choice and effort and don't really want to talk about it along the way with the friends I have here.



I can so relate to this.  I want to magnify the impact in my own eyes, but as for everyone else...eh.  I don't really want to talk with in-person friends and coworkers about this, because I've gotten a lot of judgement from them in the past.  



smile4stamps said:


> I was SO drained when I got home from work this morning.  I really did not want to do my workout.  I convinced myself to do it but it did not make me feel better knowing I had done the right thing.
> 
> This is where I usually get in trouble.  I lose my interest in exercising and then comes going back to eating whatever.  I do not want that to happen this time so I need to get some motivation for the workouts!



Is there a way for you to work out before you go to work?  I know if I don't get my workout in before work or during my lunch, it will not happen once I get home.  

If not, hopefully shaking up your routine with your new balance ball will help!


----------



## Merryweather27

So the first week of classes is almost done at my university!  Woo-hoo!  Work should be slowing down for me soon, and I am really looking forward to it after running around non-stop since the end of November.  I have had to laugh at myself, though -- the last couple of days, I've found myself using the Disney point (2 fingers) to direct people around the store! 

I have quite a few QOTDs to catch up on:



my3princes said:


> Saturday's QOTD:
> 
> Is there an article of clothing that you aspire to wear when you reach your goal?



Honestly?  I'd like to wear a bra that doesn't look like it came out of the back of my grandmother's closet.  I am an F cup right now, and even the "pretty" bras have triple hooks and a band wide enough to blindfold an 8-year-old.  I want to wear cute lingerie again, dangit!  



my3princes said:


> Sunday's Question of the day:  I have invented a teleporting machine.  You can pick one location anywhere in the world to be teleported to for 12 hours.  Where would you go?



Right now, somewhere HOT.  Maybe a beach in New Zealand - are they getting any of the crazy flooding that Australia has right now?



my3princes said:


> Monday's QOTD:  What can you do along your weight loss journey to magnify the impact or give yourself a self esteem boost?



I think I'm going to try to hit the thrift store for at least one pair of pants each time I go down a size.  The last time I really lost any significant amount of weight, I was wearing the same clothes at 165 that I'd started with at 205.  Now, granted, those clothes had been getting too tight to really wear at 205, but still.  I think still wearing those clothes after they'd gotten quite baggy kept me from really _seeing_ the loss, you know?



my3princes said:


> Tuesday's QOTD:  What is your favorite outside activity during the winter months?



Honestly, I don't really have one.  I kinda hate winter.  Though I dislike it much less since starting this challenge!  Heading outside to walk on my lunch break has been helping me get some much-needed midday sunshine.  The world seems much less gray and blah, and I don't mind the cold as much, if I've gotten my daily dose of sun!


----------



## flipflopmom

rothesaydismom said:


> I think this time around, I'm going to take pictures of myself everytime I lose another 5lbs...years ago when I lost 40lbs,


That's a great suggestion.  I would do it in tight clothes, you'll be able to see more of a difference then, and the same tight clothes. 



KristiMc said:


> I really need to get exercising.  Since I have started WW in August, the first 43 pounds have come off pretty easy, well lately I am still eating great but nothing is happening.  I need to get my butt moving more.


It will also ramp up your metabolism.  I need to do more of this also, it really is key for LOSS for me!



my3princes said:


> II'm sorry that you had a "night mirror" as my 8 year old would say.  It seems that many of us had restless nights last night.  I slept soundly from 10:30 - 2:30 and toss and turned the rest of the night.  Ambien seems to give me exactly 4 hours of sleep.  I have an email in to my doctor.


Did you get a response?  Love the night mirror!  They sometimes are a mirror of my worst fears!!! I dreamed I lost my favorite WDW mug last night, funny thing is, I don't even have that mug!!!



SurferStitch16 said:


> I'm off to get a quick workout in and then get ready for classes to begin tomorrow.  I am very nervous because with classes starting back up there goes a lot of free time and A LOT of my energy!!  Its also so much easier to grab something from a vending machine then packing my healthy snacks.  I just have to try and plan things better now on.


Packing healthy snacks and meals is a HUGE key!!!!!!!!!!  



Holly324 said:


> Hello from the road!  We are in hotel #2 and will be heading home tonight.  I brought my wii fit with me, and have gotten in a workout and a half.  I saved all of my extra points for this weekend, and I still lost a little on my weigh in!  I am down 1.2 this week - not a whole lot, but wow, that was a great encouragement to stay on plan!


Great job!  I always gain traveling, so good for you!!!  WAY to kick it, lady!



mommyof2Pirates said:


> Just a quick check in.  Life is busy.  Just not enough time in the day.  I did well with my eating for the most part this wkend.  Ran 8 miles in very very cold weather yesterday.  I was jumping over snow and running through snow and I think doing that wasnt the smartest choice.  I strained my left hip/butt muscle.  Dh is having major issues with his job and really needs to get out of there.  We really need some pixie dust that something else good comes his way.


Oh Lindsay, what a stinky day.    I am so sorry Mike's having that mess again.  I know how hard that is. Is he looking for a new job?  Sometimes a few phone calls can really help!  And I am sure that you are stressing over a possible injury.  Hang in there.   We're gonna make it, and you are going to have something I don't - A PRINCESS MEDAL.  Do you know how proud I am of you girlie????????



tigger813 said:


> Home as my client didn't show up! It's such a pain when you make special arrangements and then the client doesn't show!


I agree, you should institute a "no show" charge, especially for repeat offenders.  I'm sure that was very frustrating.  So sorry!



Stinasmom said:


> *Monday's QOTD: What can you do along your weight loss journey to magnify the impact or give yourself a self esteem boost?*
> 
> "Magnify the impact," actually I have been trying to hide the impact (smaller body) a bit from friends at least for a few more weeks. I think of this as a very personal choice and effort and don't really want to talk about it along the way with the friends I have here.


I can get that.  I have issues with A. accepting compliments.  B. wondering what people are thinking when they are looking at me C. when I do mess up and eat something "naughty", I feel like they are thinking "she's gonna gain it all back..."



keenercam said:


> I was really trying to respond to a lot of posts, but I am so far behind and am really busy at work (with my secretary out sick today), so I've decided to just post what I have so far.  Well, I seem to have taken a mini-vacation from my healthy lifestyle yesterday. Howard and I were chatting this weekend and were suprised to realize that we havent eaten out since we got back from WDW marathon weekend.  More importantly, having J. as part of our family has really opened our familys collective conscience


Isn't it amazing what can be a trigger? Great job getting right back on track! That's a pretty cool perspective to have gained. I know a lot of people that go on mission trips come back changed in that way.  I hope today is less hectic for you!  



mizzoutiger76 said:


> Happy Monday everyone!  Wow, this message board flies over the weekend, I have been completely stretched to my limit.   I know EXACTLY what the sodium culprit is in my diet, so hopefully once I stay away from them I'll get back to my usual weight...I'll let you know how it goes. So I got my run in today during lunch, it was actually pretty nice! Had a healthy lunch and plan on having Asian Lettuce Wraps for dinner. Still working on my water.


Nicole, sodium is crazy with it's effects!  Once you get that straightened out, you'll be on your way!!!  I am so in awe of you for running during your lunch, I'd be a hot mess, quite literally, for the rest of the day!  You are going to do great on your 5K!



smile4stamps said:


> I was SO drained when I got home from work this morning.  I really did not want to do my workout.  I convinced myself to do it but it did not make me feel better knowing I had done the right thing. I'm also still having issues with my water.  I feel like I don't stop peeing!  Sorry if its TMI but its really an issue when I only go 20minutes in-between restroom visits!


So sorry you couldn't feel good after a workout.  It stinks to not feel better about yourself once you've done it.  I'm betting the balance ball shake up will be exactly what you need.  As for the bathroom, I understand.  If I've had salt, the issue is worse, maybe because it's flushing it out!



HappyMatt said:


> Grab a great meal, see a show and* lose your entire life savings*. That's what I call a vacation!


And that bolded part is why I've never been, and doubt I'll ever go!!! 



smile4stamps said:


> Hi.  I was wondering if anyone has any cookbook recommendations for a healthier lifestyle?


I do recipe searches on allrecipes under the healthy foods sections.  It's free! and I can find decent things.  There's also a recipe thread on WISH for healthy foods!



SurferStitch16 said:


> I know exactly how you feel!!  When I come home from work the last thing I want to do is workout.  I have also been having the "going to the bathroom incredibly often" issue going on.  I have to stop drinking the water AT LEAST two hours before I go to sleep in order to maybe get through the whole night without getting up.


I try to get the majority of my water in by 3pm.  I usually can get 80 oz. in by then.  I do drink water w/ dinner, and maybe a glass afterwards.  Maybe my body is just used to it, or I don't sleep enough, because I'm usually good until I get up at 4am.



tggrrstarr said:


> Hello!  Just checking in from WDW!  It's our 2nd day in the parks today and it is crazy busy!


Hope you are having fun despite the crowds!  What a wonderful, tangible result you are seeing!  HAVE A GREAT TIME!



Mrs D said:


> Popping in to say I'm still alive. I was MIA last week, and guess what...I didn't have a great week.


Glad you stopped in!  At least you are still committed to your training!  It's a new week!!!!



HappyMatt said:


> I recently came across this Jillian Michaels quote, "When friends tell you how awesome you look, drop the "I still have more to go" crap.  You worked hard and you deserve the compliment!"


I do that alllll the time, or laugh it off, or make some sort of comment about "far from skinny", etc.  I need to be better about that, but I'm not satisfied with where I am, and I feel like a poser taking compliments.  Even had ladies at church tell me I was looking anorexic.  I thought I would die laughing at their faces when I told them I have 15 more to go!  They are just worried little extra mommas, but still....



Disney Yooper said:


> Stuff happens!


You know what, this totally resonated with me like nothing else.  You are exactly right.  Stuff happens, it's going to happen every day, and I just need to stop letting excuses and life stop me from reaching my goals. There will always be something, my life isn't perfect.  Losing the weight I want to will help that, so why don't I do something extra about that!!!




rothesaydismom said:


> Oh my gosh, Paula, I'm so glad you posted this!  I've been feeling like I'm 9-months pregnant again because I spend so much time in the bathroom peeing!  I know it's all for a good cause, but some days it can get annoying.


Our Kindergarten TA told me yesterday I had to stop drinking so much water.  I'm constantly tracking her down for potty breaks.  I bet I go 7-9 times during the day.  I've even taken my kids to the hallway outside the teacher bathroom while I go if I can't find her, or had the janitor watch them one time.   I'm sure she would agree that it can get annoying!



cclovesdis said:


> I am going to start buying new clothes. I keep putting it off because I don't want to spend the money, but right now everything is either tight or baggy.  I dust them, but I'm picturing a scrubrush and a bucket


Your mental image would be pretty close!  Just a scrubby washcloth, not a brush, but same sort of thing.  I try to do all the lightswitches and outlets once a month, but at least wipe down all the often touched things to get rid of germs!  Clothes that fit correctly make a big difference!!!!  You'll be glad you did!



mommyof2Pirates said:


> Well monday is just about in the books and it has us a day closer to the weekend.  Overall I did good today.  I had the urge to look throught he fridge to eat while I was watching TV but I came to post on here so that has stopped me.  Thank you for being here for me.  It is and has been my motivation for keeping on.  Love you all!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Aren't we awful, wishing our lives away!  I am so proud of you for staying out of the fridge, lady!  Great job!  love you too!



mommyof2Pirates said:


> oh no way!!!!!!!!!!  I have to be really inubriated to do karaoke.  Singing is not one of my great attributes although I love being in front of people with a mic in my hand I think if we repeated everyday for a year what soda and bad food can do to us it might make it easier too.


I told Brad over the weekend that if the junk foods, food dyes, additives, and all the mess food would just be illegal, our country would have soooo many fewer problems.  It could truly be the solution to many of the country's issues.  Healthcare costs would go wayyyyyyy down, childhood behavioral issues would decrease, people would be happier and healthier, and if the junk food went away and healthy foods were less expensive, people would have better budgets, etc.etc.etc.



jking6 said:


> This is our week Team Mickey. Let's all stick together...


I AM IN!!!! LET'S ROCK IT THIS WEEK!!!



my3princes said:


> Tuesday's QOTD:  What is your favorite outside activity during the winter months?I used to love skiing, snowmobiling, sledding, and skating.  I have an allergy to the cold so those activities often leave me covered in hives.  I'm hoping to go skiing a couple of times, but for the most part I'm stuck indoors over the winter.


Really?  Are you serious?  I have NEVER EVER heard of that.  Not saying that you are making it up, at all, but I've never heard that.  I thought you were being sarcastic!

As for me, my favorite outside activity is running from my car to the house!  Since losing all the weight, I cannot tolerate the cold at all.  My feet and hands get cold, and it takes me all evening to warm up after being outside loading our car riders!  



Merryweather27 said:


> I don't really want to talk with in-person friends and coworkers about this, because I've gotten a lot of judgement from them in the past.


I've commented on this before, but I don't get that.  People w/o weight issues don't get it, and those that aren't doing anything to help themselves are jealous, and I feel like everyone is just watching to see me slip up.  yeah, I have self confidence issues. 



Merryweather27 said:


> I think I'm going to try to hit the thrift store for at least one pair of pants each time I go down a size.  The last time I really lost any significant amount of weight, I was wearing the same clothes at 165 that I'd started with at 205.


That is a great idea.  Due to budget, I just stuck with what I have, and added a belt.  Until one day, I realized I looked like a clown.   Clothes that fit are huge motivators!!


----------



## flipflopmom

Got some stuff knocked off a to-do list yesterday, made me feel better.  Not as much as I would like, but at least I wrote down things that need to be done and did some of them.  Food choices weren't stellar, but I didn't feel horrible about most of them.  No, I didn't journal, but that's easily fixed. I survived one of the craziest days of my teaching career, and that's a success in my book!  I didn't snack when I got home like I wanted to.  I've started making myself drink a huge glass of water when I want a snack, if that doesn't work, I drink another one.  By the time that's done, I'm too busy hitting the bathroom to worry about snacks!  

Okay, so I'm done with this.  I'm done with excuses and feeling like crap about my choices. Feel like I'm bringing the whole team down!  I'm done with knowing what to do and not doing it.  AND I AM DONE with not being at my goal.  I'm going to work my hardest today, hope to GOD my resolve doesn't leave as the day goes on, and make this a GREAT DAY!!!  ONE DAY of perfect food choices.  Not sure how the exercise will get in, but I'll do something.  Winter storm on it's way, going to start as rain today, not sure when, if it holds I might run after school while AK is at talent show practice and Sophie is at mom's.  If it's raining, I'll work something in here.  

Who is with me???  Let's gooooooo........
Have a GREAT TUESDAY!
Taryn


----------



## tigger813

Lindsay- I put  your weight in! I haven't done any figuring yet so it wasn't a problem!

Was asleep before 10 last night for a change. Of course DH got paged TWICE during the night. It was hard getting up when the alarm went off but I did and feel better because of it. I got in 2 miles. Hoping to get to bed around 9:30 tonight. I'll do my 2 miles on the elliptical during BL and then go to bed!

I've decided to take Thursday off. I just need a me day. I've got some planning to do for my Open House next week. I'm working all day today and all day Friday plus selling books at DD2s school's Winterfest on Friday afternoon/night! It's a lot of fun. They have a cake walk and lots of games for the kids and pizza. It's a few extra bucks but anything helps. I need to take care of me and if I can I might get my hair done!

Gotta go get DD1 up! This is always a treat!

TTFN


----------



## tigger813

This is a one time thing!

If you still need to PM me your weigh you have until 3pm today. I'm not bringing my laptop to work with me as I have too many other things to carry. I won't be back on this computer until then so you have an extra chance!

TTFN


----------



## Rose&Mike

SurferStitch16 said:


> Hey Team Mickey!!
> 
> I wanted to introduce myself, I just joined up for The Biggest Loser Challenge!!  And I am very excited to be on Team Mickey and apart of a group that will push me to lose weight after I am tired.
> I have always been an athlete, but after graduating college I have found it harder to find time to exercise and workout.  Unfortunatly, I am still eating like I was an athlete.  Those calories plus my lack of exercise have added the "Freshman 15" or "After College Fifteen" (and then some).  I decided last week, after watching one of my favorite shows (The Biggest Loser) that it was time to get back on track.  I started eating healthy and have been working out regularly.  It was also last week that I decided that I was going to be doing the Goofy next year. This year was the first marathon weekend I haven't been to in three years and I really really missed it!!
> 
> I am very excited to be on Team Mickey and be able to talk to other people who are going through exactly the same thing as me.  I know we can do it, TOGETHER!!
> *GO TEAM MICKEY GO!!!!!!![/SIZE]*
> 
> 
> Danielle


Welcome!

Taryn-- That dream would have upset me too!



Mrs.Malone said:


> One thing I've noticed, and I think that is mostly thanks to this BL challenge, is that now *if I falter and eat a junk meal or skip a planned workout, I just tell myself, "okay, what's done is done--just get right back on the wagon NOW"--and I do. Immediately.*  In the past, if I had a bad day, that would turn into bad week (or more) because I felt I had blown it and might as well just go off the deep end.  I think a lot of my weight gain over the past few years came from times when I was "dieting" and messed up and felt so guilty that I just overate even more.  Now I forgive myself for little lapses and just keep swimming!   My lapses are becoming less and less as I really settle into the groove of this new lifestyle.
> 
> Thanks so much to Tracye and our other BL leaders (and all the posters) for making this challenge work.  It's a lifesaver for me.


This for me is the key.



tigger813 said:


> Day not starting out very well. DH got paged around 2 and I fell back asleep for a few minutes and then the house started creaking and popping and groaning! It's-7.6 degrees right now at 4:30 am. I finally just got up since I'm going to do a workout in about 20 minutes and my weigh in after that. It's going to be a long COLD day here. I knew I should've taken the tylenol pm last night! OH well!
> 
> Have a good day and stay warm!
> 
> TTFN


Sorry for the bad night. We have actually had a drywall seam in an outside wall crack last week from the cold! Have I mentioned I don't like cold?



Holly324 said:


> Hello from the road!  We are in hotel #2 and will be heading home tonight.  I brought my wii fit with me, and have gotten in a workout and a half.  Not too much, but not too bad.  The most exciting part is that I stayed on WW while I have been gone!  I saved all of my extra points for this weekend, and I still lost a little on my weigh in!  I am down 1.2 this week - not a whole lot, but wow, that was a great encouragement to stay on plan!
> 
> Hope you all have a great day!


Great job!



Stinasmom said:


> *Monday's QOTD: What can you do along your weight loss journey to magnify the impact or give yourself a self esteem boost?*
> 
> "Magnify the impact," actually I have been trying to hide the impact (smaller body) a bit from friends at least for a few more weeks. I think of this as a very personal choice and effort and don't really want to talk about it along the way with the friends I have here. Doesn't say much for our friendships? I don't know, maybe not. Reaching my goal will likely correspond to warmer weather and less bulky sweaters, if they notice then, fine.
> 
> Although, when I teach my Jazzercise classes, I wear close fitting clothes, so I suspect my customers are noticing. One said something the first week, nothing since.
> I have never commented about my body from stage (except to point out muscle groups, technique or posture). I have customers skinnier than me and ones much bigger. Anything I say will make someone uncomfortable.
> 
> So, to boost my own self esteem, I am happy to be able to pick out most anything from my closet and know it will fit. I also had Jazzercise tops organized by what is looser fitting and will hid the rolls around the mid section and the tighter ones.... I have ventured into a couple of the tighter ones... but not all yet.
> 
> To sum it up, I think this online connection was what I needed so I wasn't doing this completely on my own. Thanks again to the organizers and all who read, post, and comment!
> 
> Marcy


Thanks for sharing this.



smile4stamps said:


> Good Morning everyone!
> 
> I was SO drained when I got home from work this morning.  I really did not want to do my workout.  I convinced myself to do it but it did not make me feel better knowing I had done the right thing.
> 
> This is where I usually get in trouble.  I lose my interest in exercising and then comes going back to eating whatever.  I do not want that to happen this time so I need to get some motivation for the workouts!
> 
> I'm also still having issues with my water.  I feel like I don't stop peeing!  Sorry if its TMI but its really an issue when I only go 20minutes in-between restroom visits!  I've already cut off my water for today as I'll be going to bed in about 2 hours and really need some good sleep.
> 
> On a good note my Balance Ball just got here so maybe incorporating something new into my workout will help!


I have days when I have to force myself to workout. This is where a schedule comes in handy. And if it's on the schedule I tell myself, I have to go at least 5 minutes, and then if I am miserable I can quit. In the past year I have quit once. And I really was exhausted that day. Hang in there.



tggrrstarr said:


> Hello!  Just checking in from WDW!  It's our 2nd day in the parks today and it is crazy busy!  I can't believe how crowded it is, it's the worst I've ever seen it during off season. There are tour groups everywhere, but that isnt the only reason for the crowds.  We are having a great time though, the weather is great today about 71 degrees. It was a bit cooler yesterday, it got up to about 55* in the day and 40* yesterday morning, but even 40 degrees is better than the 5* we had at home.
> The best part is how much better I feel touring the parks now that I am so much lighter. My feet feel so much better at the end of the day.  And while I might not be making all the best food choices this week, I can't eat nearly as much as I used to.
> Time to get back to MK and use some of our fast passes we collected today. See ya soon!


Remember, if you get back on the wagon, those vacation pounds seem to come off pretty quick!



Mrs D said:


> Hi All-
> 
> Popping in to say I'm still alive. I was MIA last week, and guess what...I didn't have a great week. Didn't track every day, didn't get all my water in. I am hard core committed to my Half training though and that was the saving grace of the week. So I had a loss, a small one but still in the right direction.
> 
> However I'm back full force and really looking forward to the week.
> 
> I bought a new Tshirt in size Medium (I love seeing that) and it looks so nice. I'm really starting to see a different body now (one would think that somewhere in the last 40 pounds I would have seen it, but I didn't).
> 
> And on that note, with valentine's day coming up  - I have an OT question - where does one buy nice (read: not trashy) lingerie without spending a fortune? I'll do either online or brick & mortar. I'll have to take a guess at a bra size, I only know the ones I've been wearing for 8 months are huge on me now. I guess I should go buy a new one sometime - when I get around to it.
> 
> Thanks for any suggestions!


Wow, I can't believe you haven't had to buy a new bra yet. JCPenney will do a fitting. I've gone down two or three sizes, so I'm sure you have as well. You will be amazed at what a difference it makes. I bought my last one at VS. It is so unbelievably comfortable, it was worth the extra $$$.



HappyMatt said:


> *Monday's QOTD: What can you do along your weight loss journey to magnify the impact or give yourself a self esteem boost?*
> 
> I recently came across this Jillian Michaels quote, "When friends tell you how awesome you look, drop the "I still have more to go" crap.  You worked hard and you deserve the compliment!"
> 
> I like it. I would always say that I had a lot more to go. To help my self esteem, I am going to take the compliment and feel good that I have received one in the first place.


That's a great quote. So we should all be saying--thank you so much!


----------



## Rose&Mike

Princess Vija--I hope everything is going ok with your dad.

I took a computer free day today. At least at home. I was so tired after work and going to the Y. We ate dinner and watched tv and were in bed by 9:00. Today I'm running after work. 

Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

flipflopmom said:


> I told Brad over the weekend that if the junk foods, food dyes, additives, and all the mess food would just be illegal, our country would have soooo many fewer problems.  It could truly be the solution to many of the country's issues.  Healthcare costs would go wayyyyyyy down, childhood behavioral issues would decrease, people would be happier and healthier, and if the junk food went away and healthy foods were less expensive, people would have better budgets, etc.etc.etc.



ITA with all of that.  They are slowly cracking down on smoking, so maybe its just a matter of time until they look at whats being put into foods.  



flipflopmom said:


> Okay, so I'm done with this.  I'm done with excuses and feeling like crap about my choices. Feel like I'm bringing the whole team down!  I'm done with knowing what to do and not doing it.  AND I AM DONE with not being at my goal.  I'm going to work my hardest today, hope to GOD my resolve doesn't leave as the day goes on, and make this a GREAT DAY!!!  ONE DAY of perfect food choices.  Not sure how the exercise will get in, but I'll do something.  Winter storm on it's way, going to start as rain today, not sure when, if it holds I might run after school while AK is at talent show practice and Sophie is at mom's.  If it's raining, I'll work something in here.
> 
> Who is with me???  Let's gooooooo........
> Have a GREAT TUESDAY!
> Taryn



I feel the same way.  Im with you Girl!  Lets GO TEAM MICKEY!!!!!!!!!!!



tigger813 said:


> Lindsay- I put  your weight in! I haven't done any figuring yet so it wasn't a problem!



thanks tracey.  I promise I wont miss the deadline anymore.



Rose&Mike said:


> I took a computer free day today. At least at home.




I was wondering where you were Rose.  Sometimes I try to do that too when I get exhausted.  I hope it helped you to relax.  Have a great day.

Tuesday's QOTD: What is your favorite outside activity during the winter months?

Currently I would say running because its the only activity I do outside.  Its more of a "have to" activity since I am training for my first half marathon I dont have much of a choice.  Otherwise I dont like to go out in the cold anymore.  I would like to take the kids snow tubing, I think that would be a blast.

Hi Team!  I am feeling a bit motivated today which is a good thing.  Hopefully I can get a bunch of stuff done so I dont feel so overwhelmed.  I hope you all are having a great start to your day.


----------



## my3princes

Merryweather27 said:


> I have quite a few QOTDs to catch up on:
> 
> 
> 
> Honestly?  I'd like to wear a bra that doesn't look like it came out of the back of my grandmother's closet.  I am an F cup right now, and even the "pretty" bras have triple hooks and a band wide enough to blindfold an 8-year-old.  I want to wear cute lingerie again, dangit!
> 
> That is so true, I remember looking for bras and feeling the same way
> 
> 
> 
> Right now, somewhere HOT.  Maybe a beach in New Zealand - are they getting any of the crazy flooding that Australia has right now?
> 
> I think the flooding is over.  Australia without the long flights would be awesome
> 
> 
> 
> I think I'm going to try to hit the thrift store for at least one pair of pants each time I go down a size.  The last time I really lost any significant amount of weight, I was wearing the same clothes at 165 that I'd started with at 205.  Now, granted, those clothes had been getting too tight to really wear at 205, but still.  I think still wearing those clothes after they'd gotten quite baggy kept me from really _seeing_ the loss, you know?
> 
> Great Plan.  It is so motivating to move down a size
> 
> 
> Honestly, I don't really have one.  I kinda hate winter.  Though I dislike it much less since starting this challenge!  Heading outside to walk on my lunch break has been helping me get some much-needed midday sunshine.  The world seems much less gray and blah, and I don't mind the cold as much, if I've gotten my daily dose of sun!



That's wonderful that it is fitting in for you.



flipflopmom said:


> Did you get a response?  Love the night mirror!  They sometimes are a mirror of my worst fears!!! I dreamed I lost my favorite WDW mug last night, funny thing is, I don't even have that mug!!!
> 
> I took 1/2 an ambien at bedtime and the other half when I woke up 4 hours later.  I did get better sleep.  Hopefully that's the key
> 
> 
> Packing healthy snacks and meals is a HUGE key!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I agree.  I do great at work as I only have what I brought.  Now home is a different story.
> 
> 
> I do that alllll the time, or laugh it off, or make some sort of comment about "far from skinny", etc.  I need to be better about that, but I'm not satisfied with where I am, and I feel like a poser taking compliments.  Even had ladies at church tell me I was looking anorexic.  I thought I would die laughing at their faces when I told them I have 15 more to go!  They are just worried little extra mommas, but still....
> 
> I avoid lots of uncomfortable situations by just saying thanks and moving on.  If I react then I end up in a long conversation that may no make me feel good in the end
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really?  Are you serious?  I have NEVER EVER heard of that.  Not saying that you are making it up, at all, but I've never heard that.  I thought you were being sarcastic!
> 
> I really am allergic to the cold.  I had the flu in college and something change in my body.  When I get cold or start to rewarm, I break out in hives head to toe.  Very itchy and uncomfortable.  I had allergy testing done years ago.  They held an ice cube on my arm and when they removed it I got hives on that spot.  High tech test   I do pretty well with avoiding the cold or planning ahead with bulky warm layers





flipflopmom said:


> Got some stuff knocked off a to-do list yesterday, made me feel better.  Not as much as I would like, but at least I wrote down things that need to be done and did some of them.  Food choices weren't stellar, but I didn't feel horrible about most of them.  No, I didn't journal, but that's easily fixed. I survived one of the craziest days of my teaching career, and that's a success in my book!  I didn't snack when I got home like I wanted to.  I've started making myself drink a huge glass of water when I want a snack, if that doesn't work, I drink another one.  By the time that's done, I'm too busy hitting the bathroom to worry about snacks!
> 
> Okay, so I'm done with this.  I'm done with excuses and feeling like crap about my choices. Feel like I'm bringing the whole team down!  I'm done with knowing what to do and not doing it.  AND I AM DONE with not being at my goal.  I'm going to work my hardest today, hope to GOD my resolve doesn't leave as the day goes on, and make this a GREAT DAY!!!  ONE DAY of perfect food choices.  Not sure how the exercise will get in, but I'll do something.  Winter storm on it's way, going to start as rain today, not sure when, if it holds I might run after school while AK is at talent show practice and Sophie is at mom's.  If it's raining, I'll work something in here.
> 
> Who is with me???  Let's gooooooo........
> Have a GREAT TUESDAY!
> Taryn



You go girl.  Back on Track



tigger813 said:


> Lindsay- I put  your weight in! I haven't done any figuring yet so it wasn't a problem!
> 
> Was asleep before 10 last night for a change. Of course DH got paged TWICE during the night. It was hard getting up when the alarm went off but I did and feel better because of it. I got in 2 miles. Hoping to get to bed around 9:30 tonight. I'll do my 2 miles on the elliptical during BL and then go to bed!
> 
> I've decided to take Thursday off. I just need a me day. I've got some planning to do for my Open House next week. I'm working all day today and all day Friday plus selling books at DD2s school's Winterfest on Friday afternoon/night! It's a lot of fun. They have a cake walk and lots of games for the kids and pizza. It's a few extra bucks but anything helps. I need to take care of me and if I can I might get my hair done!
> 
> Gotta go get DD1 up! This is always a treat!
> 
> TTFN



I hope you enjoy your mental health day.


----------



## Mrs.Malone

flipflopmom said:


> Got some stuff knocked off a to-do list yesterday, made me feel better.  Not as much as I would like, but at least I wrote down things that need to be done and did some of them.  Food choices weren't stellar, but I didn't feel horrible about most of them.  No, I didn't journal, but that's easily fixed. I survived one of the craziest days of my teaching career, and that's a success in my book!  I didn't snack when I got home like I wanted to.  I've started making myself drink a huge glass of water when I want a snack, if that doesn't work, I drink another one.  By the time that's done, I'm too busy hitting the bathroom to worry about snacks!
> 
> Okay, so I'm done with this.  I'm done with excuses and feeling like crap about my choices. Feel like I'm bringing the whole team down!  I'm done with knowing what to do and not doing it.  AND I AM DONE with not being at my goal.  I'm going to work my hardest today, hope to GOD my resolve doesn't leave as the day goes on, and make this a GREAT DAY!!!  ONE DAY of perfect food choices.  Not sure how the exercise will get in, but I'll do something.  Winter storm on it's way, going to start as rain today, not sure when, if it holds I might run after school while AK is at talent show practice and Sophie is at mom's.  If it's raining, I'll work something in here.
> 
> Who is with me???  Let's gooooooo........
> Have a GREAT TUESDAY!
> Taryn



I loved reading this post this morning!  Thank you!  I made a lot of unhealthy snack choices yesterday but today IS going to be a GREAT DAY!  
I like the idea of drinking a glass (or two) of water to fend off snack attacks.  I am onto that today!  

Good morning to all.  I hope everyone has a wonderful day.


----------



## tigger813

UGH! Can't take Thursday off as one of my clients today rescheduled for Thursday afternoon. I'll take the morning off instead and I took all of tomorrow off as it may be bad tomorrow night! I'll still come in Thursday night if necessary! Not sure how much snow we're getting on Thursday yet. I need to get my oil changed ASAP! Good, got an appointment for 8:30 tomorrow morning. DH also needs his oil changed so I will try and take his car in next week for him.

TTFN


----------



## keenercam

WeLoveLilo05 – I meant to tell you that your gown is absolutely stunning!! I love Maggie Sottero and that style is exquisite. I can’t wait to see pictures of you in it.

Taryn – I sure hope this morning is better than yesterday.  We are expecting snow, then sleet, then rain, then more snow between tonight and tomorrow and I am hoping our Wednesday morning is easier than your Monday morning.

CC – I am so glad you have a plan.  Woohoo on just over 180 days until your trip!

Lindsay – I hope your muscle strain is better today.  Are you taking Aleve or something to help?

Vija -- Thinking of your family.  Please check in when you get a chance and let us know how your Dad is doing.  

Good morning to all I missed!  

I had a rough night last night.  I was scheduled for surgery for my hearing loss on February 1 but cancelled it and opted for a hearing aid for the moment because I just can't go through that while J is with us and with all the craziness of college selection process for both boys.  Well, I went yesterday to meet with the doctor and then with the audiologist but the doctor thought there was wax in my ear and when he tried to remove it, it was incredibly painful. Turns out my body is rejecting the tube that was placed a year ago and has created a build-up around the tube that the doctor couldn't remove. I was nearly hysterical and couldn't stop the tears and near sobs lying there on the table. He finally gave up on it, and I get the impression the removal when I do have the surgery will be a bit more complicated.  He was clearly disconcerted and was trying to be very gentle with me after that.  So, the audiologist appointment is now re-scheduled to a month from now and I have incredible pain in my inner ear and still have a profound hearing loss in the left ear.   

I ate differently than I wanted to last night, but not badly, and I am back on track today.  I am concerned, though, because I could only do gentle exercises last night - my 50 crunches, 50 pushups, lots of leg work, arm work, and stretching.  Between leaving work at 7:40pm and being in pain, I just couldn't bring myself to go to the gym or to do one of my Walk Away the Pounds workouts.  

I am hoping I'll feel better by tonight, but I have a partners meeting at 5 and getting into workout clothes and staying on the road to the Y instead of turning off toward home will be a challenge.  Wish me luck.


----------



## ScubaD

Good morning team,

I have tried to put multi-quotes into replies and am having a hard time figuring this out.  Can someone give me advise please.  Thanks for the assistance.

Dave

(I am the coach in a couple of weeks and I need to learn how to respond to everyone).


----------



## Holly324

tggrrstarr said:


> Hello!  Just checking in from WDW!  It's our 2nd day in the parks today and it is crazy busy!  I can't believe how crowded it is, it's the worst I've ever seen it during off season. There are tour groups everywhere, but that isnt the only reason for the crowds.  We are having a great time though, the weather is great today about 71 degrees. It was a bit cooler yesterday, it got up to about 55* in the day and 40* yesterday morning, but even 40 degrees is better than the 5* we had at home.
> The best part is how much better I feel touring the parks now that I am so much lighter. My feet feel so much better at the end of the day.  And while I might not be making all the best food choices this week, I can't eat nearly as much as I used to.
> Time to get back to MK and use some of our fast passes we collected today. See ya soon!



Sounds like fun!  Have a great time!!  We will be there in 103 days and counting!!!  



Mrs D said:


> And on that note, with valentine's day coming up  - I have an OT question - where does one buy nice (read: not trashy) lingerie without spending a fortune? I'll do either online or brick & mortar. I'll have to take a guess at a bra size, I only know the ones I've been wearing for 8 months are huge on me now. I guess I should go buy a new one sometime - when I get around to it.
> 
> Thanks for any suggestions!



I usually find really cute stuff at Kohls.  And their prices are really reasonable!



tigger813 said:


> Weigh ins are CLOSED!
> 
> Hoping to get the results posted sometime tomorrow but if not I will get them done on Wednesday morning. I'm so tired that I'm afraid I would totally mess up the results! I have 3 clients tomorrow between 11:30 and 2:45. I may bring the laptop with me to work so I can at least tabulate the results. I will then get them posted later on.
> 
> Team Donald won by about 15 pounds! They also won the average weight loss for the week! Over 650 pounds total lost!
> 
> That's about it for tonight!
> 
> TTFN



That just gives us an opportunity to win this week, right?    We can do it Team Mickey!!



my3princes said:


> Tuesday's QOTD:  What is your favorite outside activity during the winter months?



Right now, I love to take my kids outside to build a snowman or go sledding - seeing them enjoy being outside makes it more fun for me!

Quick Question - I have read about the vitamin D thing, but I think I must've missed something awhile back.  Is all this talk about Vitamin D supplements for weight loss, mood improvement, or something else??  Thanks!  I am afraid that if I tried to go back and find it, I would get lost......    

We made it home, DH's interview was not as great as the last one, but it still was okay.  BTW, I don't know if I mentioned that he is interviewing for grad schools.  We have one more interview at the end of next month, and that is the school we really want to be at.  We are so excited to find out!!!  

Have a great day everyone!  Let's stick with the plan!!


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

keenercam said:


> I had a rough night last night.  I was scheduled for surgery for my hearing loss on February 1 but cancelled it and opted for a hearing aid for the moment because I just can't go through that while J is with us and with all the craziness of college selection process for both boys.  Well, I went yesterday to meet with the doctor and then with the audiologist but the doctor thought there was wax in my ear and when he tried to remove it, it was incredibly painful. Turns out my body is rejecting the tube that was placed a year ago and has created a build-up around the tube that the doctor couldn't remove. I was nearly hysterical and couldn't stop the tears and near sobs lying there on the table. He finally gave up on it, and I get the impression the removal when I do have the surgery will be a bit more complicated.  He was clearly disconcerted and was trying to be very gentle with me after that.  So, the audiologist appointment is now re-scheduled to a month from now and I have incredible pain in my inner ear and still have a profound hearing loss in the left ear.



sorry to hear about all your pain cam.  That sounded horrible.  I hope it feels better soon.  Good luck getting in the exercise tonight.  



ScubaD said:


> Good morning team,
> 
> I have tried to put multi-quotes into replies and am having a hard time figuring this out.  Can someone give me advise please.  Thanks for the assistance.
> 
> Dave
> 
> (I am the coach in a couple of weeks and I need to learn how to respond to everyone).



at the bottom of each post you will see a button with a plus sign on it.  
1. click on those buttons for each of the posts you would like to quote.        2.Once you have all the posts that you want clicked, then hit post a reply.   3.You will see your screen pop up with all the quotes.  You can delete parts of what the other person has written but make sure you dont delete the 





scubaD said:


> at the beginning and the [quote/] at the end or otherwise it wont have the nice quote box around it.
> 4.You can then just type under each quote what you want to reply.
> 
> Let us know if you need anymore help with it.


----------



## mizzoutiger76

Hi all! Not much going on over here today  Had my Asian Lettuce Wraps for dinner last night, they turned out awesome! I had my doubts b/c I'm an extremely picky eater, but wow! I got the recipe from my Women's Day magazine, it was listed as a quick, easy, and healthy recipe and that it was!  If anyone is interested in the recipe, let me know and I'll post it in the recipe thread.

So far today I'm currently working on my second bottled water, had Subway for lunch (yum!), and am planning to have chicken sandwiches for dinner.  Looking forward to Zumba this afternoon and a laundry-free evening 

Have a great day everyone! 

Nicole


----------



## smile4stamps

SurferStitch16 said:


> I know exactly how you feel!!  When I come home from work the last thing I want to do is workout.  I am so exhausted after a day of work that I dread working out.  For me I try and reward myself either by eating something or buying something that I have wanted for awhile.  I find that sometimes that works for me.  I also find that once I get started exercising, even if I start the workout saying I'll only exercise for 20 minutes, I end up working out for longer.  Once you're in the mood just keep going with it!!
> 
> I have also been having the "going to the bathroom incredibly often" issue going on.  I have to stop drinking the water AT LEAST two hours before I go to sleep in order to maybe get through the whole night without getting up.  I am glad to know I am not the only person who is having this issue.  It is annoying and a major discomfort, especially waking up in the middle of the night!!  I will be interested to see other people's response.
> 
> p.s.balance ball workouts are a ton of fun!!



I'm so glad I'm not the only ones with the bathroom issues!  

So I tried to tell the Biggest Loser game that I wanted to use the balance ball twice and it didn't include it!   So instead of doing 15 minutes of yoga I did 25 lol.  Hopefully tomorrow it will include into my regular routine as I set me setting that I had it.  




SurferStitch16 said:


> I would highly recommend The Biggest Loser Family Cookbook!!  The recipes in it are DELICIOUS!!  They are pretty quick and easy to make.  The recipes I have made are so full of flavor and very very reasonable with their calorie amounts.  They have some great snacks in there too!!  This is my first Biggest Loser cookbook and I really hope the rest are just as amazing as this one!!
> 
> DJ



Thanks!  I'll look into.  I know if you sign up for the Biggest Loser Club you get it free so I've been thinking of that.  Anyone ever use the Biggest Loser Club?



tggrrstarr said:


> Hello!  Just checking in from WDW!  It's our 2nd day in the parks today and it is crazy busy!  I can't believe how crowded it is, it's the worst I've ever seen it during off season. There are tour groups everywhere, but that isnt the only reason for the crowds.  We are having a great time though, the weather is great today about 71 degrees. It was a bit cooler yesterday, it got up to about 55* in the day and 40* yesterday morning, but even 40 degrees is better than the 5* we had at home.
> The best part is how much better I feel touring the parks now that I am so much lighter. My feet feel so much better at the end of the day.  And while I might not be making all the best food choices this week, I can't eat nearly as much as I used to.
> Time to get back to MK and use some of our fast passes we collected today. See ya soon!



Have Fun!  I wish I was at WDW.  Currently I'm thinking my next trip will be 2012 or even 2013!!  Too long!


Mrs D said:


> Hi All-
> 
> Popping in to say I'm still alive. I was MIA last week, and guess what...I didn't have a great week. Didn't track every day, didn't get all my water in. I am hard core committed to my Half training though and that was the saving grace of the week. So I had a loss, a small one but still in the right direction.
> 
> However I'm back full force and really looking forward to the week.
> 
> I bought a new Tshirt in size Medium (I love seeing that) and it looks so nice. I'm really starting to see a different body now (one would think that somewhere in the last 40 pounds I would have seen it, but I didn't).
> 
> And on that note, with valentine's day coming up  - I have an OT question - where does one buy nice (read: not trashy) lingerie without spending a fortune? I'll do either online or brick & mortar. I'll have to take a guess at a bra size, I only know the ones I've been wearing for 8 months are huge on me now. I guess I should go buy a new one sometime - when I get around to it.
> 
> Thanks for any suggestions!



I can't wait till I have to buy clothes in a LARGE!  I can't remember a time being in a Large.

I like Kohl's as well for the lingerie.  I found a couple cute things before Christmas.  Check the clearance racks for the best deals!



flipflopmom said:


> No energy for replies.  CRAZZYYY DAY!!!  It started flurrying sometime when I was posting this am, I thought "hope these go away before the kiddos get up, or school will be crazy".  No snow AT ALL in forecast.  In the time between then and my shower, things were white.  I was staying tuned to every available info source, then we picked up a quick icy snow while I was in the shower!    SLid all the way to work, one car (no one I know) flipped, crazy.  Held our kids at the high school, we didn't get anyone but car riders until 10 or 10:30.  Some kids didn't get a message that buses would be delayed until almost an HOUR after their normal pick up time, or more.  CRAZY, crazy.  They were soooo jacked up!!!
> 
> So in the craziness, weigh in did not happen until this evening.  NOT PRETTY, but nothing I can do.  It's a new week, right?  Sorry team.
> 
> I'll try to reply later, but right now I just want to lay on the couch with a book or my eyes closed for 15 minutes to recharge!!!



Wow to the weather!  Thats when I become very happy that I am now in California and not Wisconsin!



rothesaydismom said:


> Oh my gosh, Paula, I'm so glad you posted this!  I've been feeling like I'm 9-months pregnant again because I spend so much time in the bathroom peeing!  I know it's all for a good cause, but some days it can get annoying.
> 
> Andrea



Well I've never been pregnant but I have a coworked that is and I was just thinking I must be going just as much as her lol!



cclovesdis said:


> I am going to start buying new clothes. I keep putting it off because I don't want to spend the money, but right now everything is either tight or baggy.
> 
> I unfortunatly cannot afford new clothes every time I go down a size so I'll be in my baggy clothes for awhile!
> 
> 
> 
> flipflopmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1.  I don't give myself enough credit.  Even if I am struggling right now, I did lose 69 pounds last year.  I know what to do, and I can do it.  I just have to set my mind to it.  I am a full time teacher, going to grad school, working a pampered chef job, have 2 kids, and trying to support DH and the kids emotionally, and keep up the house.  Hello???????  It's okay that I didn't wash my lightswitches this month, or vaccuum my den tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WOW!  You are a buzy lady!  I don't know how you do it!
> 
> 
> 
> Merryweather27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is there a way for you to work out before you go to work?  I know if I don't get my workout in before work or during my lunch, it will not happen once I get home.
> 
> If not, hopefully shaking up your routine with your new balance ball will help!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really have no ambition to workout before I go to work.  I love my sleep and the thought of trying to get up early for a workout I know just isn't going to happen!  Plus I work night shift so that would mean working out at 8pm and I just can't see my MIL being happy with me bouncing around next to her room at that time.
> 
> 
> 
> Merryweather27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So the first week of classes is almost done at my university!  Woo-hoo!  Work should be slowing down for me soon, and I am really looking forward to it after running around non-stop since the end of November.  I have had to laugh at myself, though -- the last couple of days, I've found myself using the Disney point (2 fingers) to direct people around the store!
> 
> I have quite a few QOTDs to catch up on:
> 
> 
> 
> Honestly?  I'd like to wear a bra that doesn't look like it came out of the back of my grandmother's closet.  I am an F cup right now, and even the "pretty" bras have triple hooks and a band wide enough to blindfold an 8-year-old.  I want to wear cute lingerie again, dangit!
> 
> I think I'm going to try to hit the thrift store for at least one pair of pants each time I go down a size.  The last time I really lost any significant amount of weight, I was wearing the same clothes at 165 that I'd started with at 205.  Now, granted, those clothes had been getting too tight to really wear at 205, but still.  I think still wearing those clothes after they'd gotten quite baggy kept me from really _seeing_ the loss, you know?
> 
> 
> 
> Honestly, I don't really have one.  I kinda hate winter.  Though I dislike it much less since starting this challenge!  Heading outside to walk on my lunch break has been helping me get some much-needed midday sunshine.  The world seems much less gray and blah, and I don't mind the cold as much, if I've gotten my daily dose of sun!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm with you on the bra issue!  I'd like to get a sexy one not just a functional one!
> 
> The last time I lost weight I actually never went down a size.  I was in the same clothes at 185 as I was at 210.  I think thats what made it so frustrating.  This time at least my work scrubs have gotten very lose and I needed new ones which I got for Christmas.
> 
> 
> 
> flipflopmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> I do recipe searches on allrecipes under the healthy foods sections.  It's free! and I can find decent things.  There's also a recipe thread on WISH for healthy foods!
> 
> 
> I try to get the majority of my water in by 3pm.  I usually can get 80 oz. in by then.  I do drink water w/ dinner, and maybe a glass afterwards.  Maybe my body is just used to it, or I don't sleep enough, because I'm usually good until I get up at 4am.
> 
> 
> Our Kindergarten TA told me yesterday I had to stop drinking so much water.  I'm constantly tracking her down for potty breaks.  I bet I go 7-9 times during the day.  I've even taken my kids to the hallway outside the teacher bathroom while I go if I can't find her, or had the janitor watch them one time.   I'm sure she would agree that it can get annoying!
> 
> I told Brad over the weekend that if the junk foods, food dyes, additives, and all the mess food would just be illegal, our country would have soooo many fewer problems.  It could truly be the solution to many of the country's issues.  Healthcare costs would go wayyyyyyy down, childhood behavioral issues would decrease, people would be happier and healthier, and if the junk food went away and healthy foods were less expensive, people would have better budgets, etc.etc.etc.
> 
> 
> I AM IN!!!! LET'S ROCK IT THIS WEEK!!!
> 
> 
> As for me, my favorite outside activity is running from my car to the house!  Since losing all the weight, I cannot tolerate the cold at all.  My feet and hands get cold, and it takes me all evening to warm up after being outside loading our car riders!
> 
> That is a great idea.  Due to budget, I just stuck with what I have, and added a belt.  Until one day, I realized I looked like a clown.   Clothes that fit are huge motivators!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've used all recipes before but I really want a cookbook with all healthy options so I can meal-plan.  I am awful at meal planning and then we end up going out to eat which is not good!
> 
> 
> 
> keenercam said:
> 
> 
> 
> I had a rough night last night.  I was scheduled for surgery for my hearing loss on February 1 but cancelled it and opted for a hearing aid for the moment because I just can't go through that while J is with us and with all the craziness of college selection process for both boys.  Well, I went yesterday to meet with the doctor and then with the audiologist but the doctor thought there was wax in my ear and when he tried to remove it, it was incredibly painful. Turns out my body is rejecting the tube that was placed a year ago and has created a build-up around the tube that the doctor couldn't remove. I was nearly hysterical and couldn't stop the tears and near sobs lying there on the table. He finally gave up on it, and I get the impression the removal when I do have the surgery will be a bit more complicated.  He was clearly disconcerted and was trying to be very gentle with me after that.  So, the audiologist appointment is now re-scheduled to a month from now and I have incredible pain in my inner ear and still have a profound hearing loss in the left ear.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I hope your ear pain goes away!  That sounds just awful!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Disneywedding2010

Thanks for posting how to multi quote people. I hadn't figured out how to do that yet .


----------



## HappyMatt

*Tuesday's QOTD: What is your favorite outside activity during the winter months?*

I don't like winter sports. I hate skiing and fall down way too much to enjoy ice skating. The last time I went sledding I injured my back. When it snows, I have  a lot of shoveling to look forward to and it does not make me happy. 

Yet, with all of those dislikes associated with winter activity, I still love when it snows. I like to play in the snow. Snow ball fights and building snow forts are always fun. I LOVE making snow men. I haven't made one in awhile, because I am usually too tired after shoveling to go back out and do it. Maybe once I get the weight off I will have more energy to really enjoy the snow.


----------



## tigger813

tigger813 said:


> UGH! Can't take Thursday off as one of my clients today rescheduled for Thursday afternoon. I'll take the morning off instead and I took all of tomorrow off as it may be bad tomorrow night! I'll still come in Thursday night if necessary! Not sure how much snow we're getting on Thursday yet. I need to get my oil changed ASAP! Good, got an appointment for 8:30 tomorrow morning. DH also needs his oil changed so I will try and take his car in next week for him.
> 
> TTFN



I know, I'm quoting myself! Client called to try and come in today once the roads cleared up. Of course, poor guy gets to the spa and his wife called as one of their pipes burst in their house. I asked him to try and come on Friday! 

So I am taking the day off!!!! Plan on getting in a significant amount of workouts and working on product knowledge for my new Herbalife business. A client at the spa wants to sit down and talk next week about some of the products she's interested in!!!! I have several DVDs on the business to watch and I also hope to just have some ME time that is not at 5 in the morning!!!!

Time to read Everything on a Waffle with Ashleigh for a book report due in a few weeks! I liked this book when I read it! Izzie is playing her DSi.

TTFN


----------



## WeLoveLilo05

Tuesday's QOTD: What is your favorite outside activity during the winter months?

there is such a thing?  I keep saying "when it gets nicer out I could go for my jogs again", I LOVE  going for them, its an hour by myself with my iPod, its just pure heaven!! And I know that I am doing something good for my body. I usually go up to the beach and I get to watch the ocean too . So for me...this poop outside...-8 degrees w/ the windchill, I hate it, therefore there are no favorite outdoor winter activities on my end.
For the past 3 days I have been doing Wii Active lol. Because it just seems like this winter is never ending! January's not over, Feb is still brutual, March is iffy, and April is usually rainy and could be cold lol. So...I can't wait til May


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

mizzoutiger76 said:


> Hi all! Not much going on over here today  Had my Asian Lettuce Wraps for dinner last night, they turned out awesome! I had my doubts b/c I'm an extremely picky eater, but wow! I got the recipe from my Women's Day magazine, it was listed as a quick, easy, and healthy recipe and that it was!  If anyone is interested in the recipe, let me know and I'll post it in the recipe thread.



yes I would love to see the recipe.

Heading home from work.  Cant wait to get home to my warm cozy house. and be with my family.  I am planning on dinner, playing with the kids and bath time, american idol and running on the TM.  

TTYL


----------



## ScubaD

Disneywedding2010 said:


> Thanks for posting how to multi quote people. I hadn't figured out how to do that yet .


Hi Disneywedding 2010, This is just practice and I hope it works.




mommyof2Pirates said:


> at the bottom of each post you will see a button with a plus sign on it.
> 1. click on those buttons for each of the posts you would like to quote.        2.Once you have all the posts that you want clicked, then hit post a reply.   3.You will see your screen pop up with all the quotes.  You can delete parts of what the other person has written but make sure you dont delete the
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> scubaD said:
> 
> 
> 
> at the beginning and the [quote/] at the end or otherwise it wont have the nice quote box around it.
> 4.You can then just type under each quote what you want to reply.
> 
> Let us know if you need anymore help with it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will let you know if this works.  See on hte next post.
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...


----------



## my3princes

tigger813 said:


> UGH! Can't take Thursday off as one of my clients today rescheduled for Thursday afternoon. I'll take the morning off instead and I took all of tomorrow off as it may be bad tomorrow night! I'll still come in Thursday night if necessary! Not sure how much snow we're getting on Thursday yet. I need to get my oil changed ASAP! Good, got an appointment for 8:30 tomorrow morning. DH also needs his oil changed so I will try and take his car in next week for him.
> 
> TTFN



I'm glad that you figured out a reasonable solution.



keenercam said:


> WeLoveLilo05  I meant to tell you that your gown is absolutely stunning!! I love Maggie Sottero and that style is exquisite. I cant wait to see pictures of you in it.
> 
> Taryn  I sure hope this morning is better than yesterday.  We are expecting snow, then sleet, then rain, then more snow between tonight and tomorrow and I am hoping our Wednesday morning is easier than your Monday morning.
> 
> CC  I am so glad you have a plan.  Woohoo on just over 180 days until your trip!
> 
> Lindsay  I hope your muscle strain is better today.  Are you taking Aleve or something to help?
> 
> Vija -- Thinking of your family.  Please check in when you get a chance and let us know how your Dad is doing.
> 
> Good morning to all I missed!
> 
> I had a rough night last night.  I was scheduled for surgery for my hearing loss on February 1 but cancelled it and opted for a hearing aid for the moment because I just can't go through that while J is with us and with all the craziness of college selection process for both boys.  Well, I went yesterday to meet with the doctor and then with the audiologist but the doctor thought there was wax in my ear and when he tried to remove it, it was incredibly painful. Turns out my body is rejecting the tube that was placed a year ago and has created a build-up around the tube that the doctor couldn't remove. I was nearly hysterical and couldn't stop the tears and near sobs lying there on the table. He finally gave up on it, and I get the impression the removal when I do have the surgery will be a bit more complicated.  He was clearly disconcerted and was trying to be very gentle with me after that.  So, the audiologist appointment is now re-scheduled to a month from now and I have incredible pain in my inner ear and still have a profound hearing loss in the left ear.
> 
> I ate differently than I wanted to last night, but not badly, and I am back on track today.  I am concerned, though, because I could only do gentle exercises last night - my 50 crunches, 50 pushups, lots of leg work, arm work, and stretching.  Between leaving work at 7:40pm and being in pain, I just couldn't bring myself to go to the gym or to do one of my Walk Away the Pounds workouts.
> 
> I am hoping I'll feel better by tonight, but I have a partners meeting at 5 and getting into workout clothes and staying on the road to the Y instead of turning off toward home will be a challenge.  Wish me luck.




Sorry about the ear.  I wish you could find a way to have the surgery and handle all that life is throwing at you. 



ScubaD said:


> Good morning team,
> 
> I have tried to put multi-quotes into replies and am having a hard time figuring this out.  Can someone give me advise please.  Thanks for the assistance.
> 
> Dave
> 
> (I am the coach in a couple of weeks and I need to learn how to respond to everyone).



I see it was explained.



Holly324 said:


> I usually find really cute stuff at Kohls.  And their prices are really reasonable!
> 
> 
> 
> Quick Question - I have read about the vitamin D thing, but I think I must've missed something awhile back.  Is all this talk about Vitamin D supplements for weight loss, mood improvement, or something else??  Thanks!  I am afraid that if I tried to go back and find it, I would get lost......
> 
> We made it home, DH's interview was not as great as the last one, but it still was okay.  BTW, I don't know if I mentioned that he is interviewing for grad schools.  We have one more interview at the end of next month, and that is the school we really want to be at.  We are so excited to find out!!!
> 
> Have a great day everyone!  Let's stick with the plan!!



I think of Kohl's for undergarments, but not for lingerie 

Vitamin D was for mental health/mood improvement.

Good luck to Dh



smile4stamps said:


> I'm so glad I'm not the only ones with the bathroom issues!
> 
> So I tried to tell the Biggest Loser game that I wanted to use the balance ball twice and it didn't include it!   So instead of doing 15 minutes of yoga I did 25 lol.  Hopefully tomorrow it will include into my regular routine as I set me setting that I had it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!  I'll look into.  I know if you sign up for the Biggest Loser Club you get it free so I've been thinking of that.  Anyone ever use the Biggest Loser Club?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flipflopmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1.  I don't give myself enough credit.  Even if I am struggling right now, I did lose 69 pounds last year.  I know what to do, and I can do it.  I just have to set my mind to it.  I am a full time teacher, going to grad school, working a pampered chef job, have 2 kids, and trying to support DH and the kids emotionally, and keep up the house.  Hello???????  It's okay that I didn't wash my lightswitches this month, or vaccuum my den tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's more than alright, it's normal
> 
> WOW!  You are a buzy lady!  I don't know how you do it!
> 
> 
> 
> I really have no ambition to workout before I go to work.  I love my sleep and the thought of trying to get up early for a workout I know just isn't going to happen!  Plus I work night shift so that would mean working out at 8pm and I just can't see my MIL being happy with me bouncing around next to her room at that time.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm with you on the bra issue!  I'd like to get a sexy one not just a functional one!
> 
> The last time I lost weight I actually never went down a size.  I was in the same clothes at 185 as I was at 210.  I think thats what made it so frustrating.  This time at least my work scrubs have gotten very lose and I needed new ones which I got for Christmas.
> 
> 
> 
> I've used all recipes before but I really want a cookbook with all healthy options so I can meal-plan.  I am awful at meal planning and then we end up going out to eat which is not good!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope your ear pain goes away!  That sounds just awful!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## ScubaD

Almost there.  I should have "multi-quoting" figured out on my next venture.  You can teach an old dog new tricks.

Dave


----------



## jking6

Tuesday's QOTD: What is your favorite outside activity during the winter months?

I hate snow, cold my favorite thing to do is plan my next trip to Disney. 109 days till we arrive. Just thinking about warms me up.
But in the snow's defense I can say I went snowmobiling with friends for the 
1st time in 25 years last Sunday. I had a ball and actually said maybe I could enjoy snow with a few more days like that.


----------



## Sugarglider

> _Right now, somewhere HOT. Maybe a beach in New Zealand - are they getting any of the crazy flooding that Australia has right now?_
> 
> _I think the flooding is over. Australia without the long flights would be awesome_
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry chaps - still soggy - water is now flooding Victoria. Their peak doesn't come until Friday and covers about 3000 sqkm
> 
> here's a video: http://www.abc.net.au/news/video/2011/01/24/3120683.htm
> 
> and OH yes - Australia is AWESOME!! Because of the floods, the summer Qld tourist season had to be cancelled. Should be some bargains soon. And they are just launching all the 'Oprah' deals
> 
> 
> Hmmm .... 35 degrees today (95?F) think I'm watering the garden and then doing swiss ball exercises inside with the A/C today!
Click to expand...


----------



## tigger813

Mickey Statistics: Week 3
Here we celebrate our progress and recognize our superstars.

Reminders:
-after 3 weeks of no reporting, you are dropped from the challenged  can re-start at any time, though  
-if anybody knows they will miss weighing in, just PM and let me know and youll be marked excused  

First some stats

MAINTAINERS:
(staying within 2 lbs of their maintain weight is successfully maintaining!)
# of Maintainers Reporting In & Successfully Maintaining: 3
(congrats Rose & Mike and Redwalker and Flipflopmom!!!!)

LOSERS:
Current Participants-------------85
not reporting in for 1 week------ 7
not reporting in for 2 weeks------ 9
not reporting in for 3 weeks------ 9
Excused------------------------- 1
weigh ins----------------------- 61 
gains---------------------------- 11
maintains------------------------ 11
losses-------------------------- 39


Biggest Loser 11 Spring Challenge Week 3 Team Mickey!
This weeks group loss is 59.3 lbs.
Average percentage of weight lost .47 % 
Total group weight loss so far 311 pounds! 

   AWESOME!

Before the weekly superstar list comes the disclaimer. I am human and I make mistakes. If you have any questions please contact me. For your reference this is the magic percentage of weight lost formula - weight loss for the week divided by weight for last week times 100, that gives us the percentage. Now let me test that with my numbers for week 1, click, click, click goes the calculator. Yes, that agrees with the percentage on the magic spreadsheet. (btw if its been more than 1 week between weigh-ins, then the % loss is divided by the number of weeks, to keep everybody on the same basis)

Now let's get to the good stuff. Who were our superstars of the week? This time Ive done a TOP 10 LIST ! That criteria may change from week to week. Hey I'm in charge here and I get paid nothin' to do this so you better take what you can get!    (and if theres something you want to know, just ask me!)

The WISH Biggest Loser 11 Spring Challenge Week 3 Mickey Superstars!! 

#10- 1.28% cclovesdis 
#9- 1.32% Keenercam
#8- 1.34% WDWAngela
#7- 1.46% smile4stamps
#6- 1.87% PrinceCharmingsMom
#5- 1.9% Merryweather27
#4- 2.0% Stinasmom
#3- 2.17% pjstevens
#2- 2.21% jking6 
and now
The WISH Biggest Loser 11 Spring Challenge
Week 3 Team Mickey Biggest Loser is:
#1- 3.13% surferstitch16

Quote from Dare2Dream: How is your week going? Are you OP (on program)? Are you exercising? Drinking that water? You know what to do to make the magic happen. Get on the wagon. We are all here to help you on the journey. We can do this one day at a time. One bite at a time.

Have a healthy day!
Congratulations *surferstitch16* !!!  
What a great week you had. Keep up the good work. We have a very special clippie reserved for our weekly Biggest Loser. Wear it with pride this week!  :

This is our weekly reigning Biggest Loser clippie. We have the large version



or use this
http://photopost.wdwinfo.com/data/500/31040weeklyBLsmall1.jpg
followed by 

or we have a medium version



or use this
http://photopost.wdwinfo.com/data/500/31040weeklyBLmed.jpg
followed by 

and we have a small version



or use
http://photopost.wdwinfo.com/data/500/31040weeklyBLsm.jpg
followed by 

Thanks to ohMom-Molli for these clippies. They were used for a previous BL but we can recycle. Don't they look great!


----------



## tigger813

Surferstitch16 is the overall winner for the week for both teams!!! Surferstitch just joined us this week! What a great way to start!!!

Keep up the good work!!!!!

TTFN


----------



## WeLoveLilo05

keenercam said:


> _WeLoveLilo05  I meant to tell you that your gown is absolutely stunning!! I love Maggie Sottero and that style is exquisite. I cant wait to see pictures of you in it._
> 
> Taryn  I sure hope this morning is better than yesterday.  We are expecting snow, then sleet, then rain, then more snow between tonight and tomorrow and I am hoping our Wednesday morning is easier than your Monday morning.
> 
> CC  I am so glad you have a plan.  Woohoo on just over 180 days until your trip!
> 
> Lindsay  I hope your muscle strain is better today.  Are you taking Aleve or something to help?
> 
> Vija -- Thinking of your family.  Please check in when you get a chance and let us know how your Dad is doing.
> 
> Good morning to all I missed!
> 
> I had a rough night last night.  I was scheduled for surgery for my hearing loss on February 1 but cancelled it and opted for a hearing aid for the moment because I just can't go through that while J is with us and with all the craziness of college selection process for both boys.  Well, I went yesterday to meet with the doctor and then with the audiologist but the doctor thought there was wax in my ear and when he tried to remove it, it was incredibly painful. Turns out my body is rejecting the tube that was placed a year ago and has created a build-up around the tube that the doctor couldn't remove. I was nearly hysterical and couldn't stop the tears and near sobs lying there on the table. He finally gave up on it, and I get the impression the removal when I do have the surgery will be a bit more complicated.  He was clearly disconcerted and was trying to be very gentle with me after that.  So, the audiologist appointment is now re-scheduled to a month from now and I have incredible pain in my inner ear and still have a profound hearing loss in the left ear.
> 
> I ate differently than I wanted to last night, but not badly, and I am back on track today.  I am concerned, though, because I could only do gentle exercises last night - my 50 crunches, 50 pushups, lots of leg work, arm work, and stretching.  Between leaving work at 7:40pm and being in pain, I just couldn't bring myself to go to the gym or to do one of my Walk Away the Pounds workouts.
> 
> I am hoping I'll feel better by tonight, but I have a partners meeting at 5 and getting into workout clothes and staying on the road to the Y instead of turning off toward home will be a challenge.  Wish me luck.



Thank you!!!! Can't wait...
but on a sad note I just ate french onion soup for dinner, is that bad? a piece of bread and cheese on top? Sounds it to me.


----------



## WeLoveLilo05

congrats team mickey biggest losers!!!! 
Good Job this week!


----------



## WeLoveLilo05

Disneywedding2010 said:


> Thanks for posting how to multi quote people. I hadn't figured out how to do that yet .



LoL, I haven't figured out how to take little snippets from people instead of taking the ENTIRE quote! And I have like 3000 posts on here!


----------



## Disney Yooper

jking6 said:


> *Tuesday's QOTD: What is your favorite outside activity during the winter months?*



You are supposed to spend time outside during the winter months??!!  Isn't that time to hibernate??    I do not like cold.  When I was a kid, I loved to snowmobile.  As an adult, I try to avoid being outside.


----------



## keenercam

Congratulations to all the losers this week.  More importantly, congratulations to everyone who "showed up."  After all, making the effort is a HUGE accomplishment in and of itself. 

BTW, I must admit that I was surprised to see my name up there.  Happily surprised, but surprised nonetheless.


----------



## tigger813

I'll post % to goals tomorrow!

Congrats everyone!!!!

We'll get DONALD next week!!!

Heading down to do my 2.5 miles on the elliptical during BL in a few minutes! Anyone want to join me???? You'll be glad that you did!!!!! I know I always do!

TTFN


----------



## Rose&Mike

*Taryn*--I am giving you permission to NOT wash the light switches. Hope you had a good day today.

CONGRATS to all the Losers and Maintainers, especially surferstitch16!!!




mommyof2Pirates said:


> I was wondering where you were Rose.  Sometimes I try to do that too when I get exhausted.  I hope it helped you to relax.  Have a great day.
> 
> Tuesday's QOTD: What is your favorite outside activity during the winter months?
> 
> Currently I would say running because its the only activity I do outside.  Its more of a "have to" activity since I am training for my first half marathon I dont have much of a choice.  Otherwise I dont like to go out in the cold anymore.  I would like to take the kids snow tubing, I think that would be a blast.
> 
> Hi Team!  I am feeling a bit motivated today which is a good thing.  Hopefully I can get a bunch of stuff done so I dont feel so overwhelmed.  I hope you all are having a great start to your day.


Lindsay--glad you are feeling motivated. I was pooped yesterday. I don't go "computer free" very often, but it was kind of nice.

*Cam*--goodness! You just can't catch a break with this surgery stuff! I hope the pain gets better and that you made it to the Y.



ScubaD said:


> Good morning team,
> 
> I have tried to put multi-quotes into replies and am having a hard time figuring this out.  Can someone give me advise please.  Thanks for the assistance.
> 
> Dave
> 
> (I am the coach in a couple of weeks and I need to learn how to respond to everyone).


Are you getting the hang of it? I thought Lindsay did a fabulous job explaining!



Holly324 said:


> Quick Question - I have read about the vitamin D thing, but I think I must've missed something awhile back.  Is all this talk about Vitamin D supplements for weight loss, mood improvement, or something else??  Thanks!  I am afraid that if I tried to go back and find it, I would get lost......
> 
> We made it home, DH's interview was not as great as the last one, but it still was okay.  BTW, I don't know if I mentioned that he is interviewing for grad schools.  We have one more interview at the end of next month, and that is the school we really want to be at.  We are so excited to find out!!!
> 
> Have a great day everyone!  Let's stick with the plan!!


I only take it for a few months in winter when the sun doesn't come out to help with SAD. There are lots of things that are linked to vit d deficiency, but I don't know what they are. I have just found it helps get me through January. You'll have to let us know how the interview goes.


*Tracey*--enjoy that ME time!

I had a good day at work today and a pretty good run--4 miles in 38:10, though I do have to take my new shoes back because of some issues I am having. We are scheduled to run 13 on Saturday, so hoping to find a pair that works.

I hope everyone is having a great, on-plan day!


----------



## Disney Yooper

Holly324 said:


> Quick Question - I have read about the vitamin D thing, but I think I must've missed something awhile back.  Is all this talk about Vitamin D supplements for weight loss, mood improvement, or something else??  Thanks!  I am afraid that if I tried to go back and find it, I would get lost......



It was related to mood improvement in the winter for SAD.  However, it is necessary for me to get off the couch so that I can work on weight loss.  Without it, I am a couch potato.  I don't eat right, I don't exercise, etc.


----------



## Disney Yooper

mizzoutiger76 said:


> Hi all! Not much going on over here today  Had my Asian Lettuce Wraps for dinner last night, they turned out awesome! I had my doubts b/c I'm an extremely picky eater, but wow! I got the recipe from my Women's Day magazine, it was listed as a quick, easy, and healthy recipe and that it was!  If anyone is interested in the recipe, let me know and I'll post it in the recipe thread.



Definitely interested.  I think this is the recipe that I tore out because I wanted to try them.  I love lettuce wraps and am looking for a tasty easy receipe.


----------



## Disney Yooper

Merryweather27 said:


> Just wanted to mention that excess Vit. D will NOT just pass through the body.  It is fat-soluble, not water-soluble like Vits. B or C, so excess will accumulate in your tissues.
> 
> HOWEVER, other info posted on here is right, that the recommended daily values are really quite low, and you'd have to exceed the maximum value (which is much higher) for quite a long time to see any sort of adverse effects.



Thanks for clarifying.  I also want to remind everyone that you should let your doctor know all the supplements you are taking.


----------



## cclovesdis

Evening!

Going to reply first, then post my saga. 



my3princes said:


> Tuesday's QOTD:  What is your favorite outside activity during the winter months?



Outside?  Does shoveling count?



flipflopmom said:


> Okay, so I'm done with this.  I'm done with excuses and feeling like crap about my choices. Feel like I'm bringing the whole team down!  I'm done with knowing what to do and not doing it.  AND I AM DONE with not being at my goal.  I'm going to work my hardest today, hope to GOD my resolve doesn't leave as the day goes on, and make this a GREAT DAY!!!  ONE DAY of perfect food choices.  Not sure how the exercise will get in, but I'll do something.  Winter storm on it's way, going to start as rain today, not sure when, if it holds I might run after school while AK is at talent show practice and Sophie is at mom's.  If it's raining, I'll work something in here.
> 
> Who is with me???  Let's gooooooo........
> Have a GREAT TUESDAY!
> Taryn



I am! (For tomorrow of course!) 

*Cam*: Thanks! 

 to you. I'm not sure where your dr. and aud. are out of, but I speak from experience, when I say, it's a must that they are good. In New England, there are pretty much 2 options, or so they say. I go to one of those practices. I haven't had to in a while, but I feel you. HAs can be so beneficial. I'll PM you. 



keenercam said:


> BTW, I must admit that I was surprised to see my name up there.  Happily surprised, but surprised nonetheless.



Same here! Congrats to all of our Team Mickey BLs!



Disney Yooper said:


> I also want to remind everyone that you should let your doctor know all the supplements you are taking.



 Don't forget birth control either. My dermatologist was not a happy camper when I forgot to tell him. I was , and then realized that I'm putting something into my body daily and that does matter.


----------



## cclovesdis

Today was not my best day. Now, in comparison to other days, it was certainly not my worst day. 

Tomorrow will be a better day. I just don't know how yet. I am going to try adding more protein to breakfast. Hopefully, that will help. Honestly, I do well when I eat a whole egg for breakfast, but I feel , like it's a "splurge." I need to feel satisfied, so that will be breakfast. I'll have it on some low-point bread/roll (whatever we have) with a glass of milk. That should be good.

Lunch will be a salad, half a chicken breast sandwich, and some baby carrots. I have no idea what we are having for dinner tomorrow night. 

I found out that the gym I go to no longer offers personal training sessions. I'm off to see if I can find another way to meet with a personal trainer.

Have a great day tomorrow everyone!


----------



## tigger813

Done with my 2.5 miles!!!!

Has anyone been on the podcast boards today? DH just showed me a photo of an oreo inside a chocolate chip cookie!!!! That sounds sooooo good! Now I'm hungry! I'll finish my water instead and head off to slumber land soon! 

Got my Herbalife stuff so I can have that for breakfast and lunch tomorrow! I still need my frozen strawberries though! I may just add some cocoa powder or a small squirt of chocolate syrup to the shake! 

Not totally sure how much snow we are getting tomorrow night into Thursday. Hoping the kids just have a delay! I really need Thursday to watch training videos and do some product knowledge!

TTFN 

I will post the goals sometime tomorrow. May bring the laptop and work on it while my oil is getting changed in my car! And then I'll post when I get back home hopefully by 9:30!


----------



## my3princes

HappyMatt said:


> *Tuesday's QOTD: What is your favorite outside activity during the winter months?*
> 
> I don't like winter sports. I hate skiing and fall down way too much to enjoy ice skating. The last time I went sledding I injured my back. When it snows, I have  a lot of shoveling to look forward to and it does not make me happy.
> 
> Yet, with all of those dislikes associated with winter activity, I still love when it snows. I like to play in the snow. Snow ball fights and building snow forts are always fun. I LOVE making snow men. I haven't made one in awhile, because I am usually too tired after shoveling to go back out and do it. Maybe once I get the weight off I will have more energy to really enjoy the snow.



Use the snow in your driveway to make a snowman then you'll have less to shovel.  Make snowballs and throw them at the plow truck that buries the end of your driveway 



WeLoveLilo05 said:


> Tuesday's QOTD: What is your favorite outside activity during the winter months?
> 
> there is such a thing?  I keep saying "when it gets nicer out I could go for my jogs again", I LOVE  going for them, its an hour by myself with my iPod, its just pure heaven!! And I know that I am doing something good for my body. I usually go up to the beach and I get to watch the ocean too . So for me...this poop outside...-8 degrees w/ the windchill, I hate it, therefore there are no favorite outdoor winter activities on my end.
> For the past 3 days I have been doing Wii Active lol. Because it just seems like this winter is never ending! January's not over, Feb is still brutual, March is iffy, and April is usually rainy and could be cold lol. So...I can't wait til May



Lets not wish the whole year away.  Afterall you'll need new running clothes by then for the skinnier new you.



jking6 said:


> Tuesday's QOTD: What is your favorite outside activity during the winter months?
> 
> I hate snow, cold my favorite thing to do is plan my next trip to Disney. 109 days till we arrive. Just thinking about warms me up.
> But in the snow's defense I can say I went snowmobiling with friends for the
> 1st time in 25 years last Sunday. I had a ball and actually said maybe I could enjoy snow with a few more days like that.



The cold makes Disney even sweeter.



Sugarglider said:


> _Right now, somewhere HOT. Maybe a beach in New Zealand - are they getting any of the crazy flooding that Australia has right now?_
> 
> _I think the flooding is over. Australia without the long flights would be awesome_
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry chaps - still soggy - water is now flooding Victoria. Their peak doesn't come until Friday and covers about 3000 sqkm
> 
> here's a video: http://www.abc.net.au/news/video/2011/01/24/3120683.htm
> 
> and OH yes - Australia is AWESOME!! Because of the floods, the summer Qld tourist season had to be cancelled. Should be some bargains soon. And they are just launching all the 'Oprah' deals
> 
> 
> Hmmm .... 35 degrees today (95?F) think I'm watering the garden and then doing swiss ball exercises inside with the A/C today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so sorry I haven't seen it in our news lately and assumed that it was better.  That's what I get for assuming.
> 
> 
> 
> tigger813 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mickey Statistics: Week 3
> Here we celebrate our progress and recognize our superstars.
> 
> Reminders:
> -after 3 weeks of no reporting, you are dropped from the challenged  can re-start at any time, though
> -if anybody knows they will miss weighing in, just PM and let me know and youll be marked excused
> 
> First some stats
> 
> MAINTAINERS:
> (staying within 2 lbs of their maintain weight is successfully maintaining!)
> # of Maintainers Reporting In & Successfully Maintaining: 3
> (congrats Rose & Mike and Redwalker and Flipflopmom!!!!)
> 
> LOSERS:
> Current Participants-------------85
> not reporting in for 1 week------ 7
> not reporting in for 2 weeks------ 9
> not reporting in for 3 weeks------ 9
> Excused------------------------- 1
> weigh ins----------------------- 61
> gains---------------------------- 11
> maintains------------------------ 11
> losses-------------------------- 39
> 
> 
> Biggest Loser 11 Spring Challenge Week 3 Team Mickey!
> This weeks group loss is 59.3 lbs.
> Average percentage of weight lost .47 %
> Total group weight loss so far 311 pounds!
> 
> AWESOME!
> 
> Before the weekly superstar list comes the disclaimer. I am human and I make mistakes. If you have any questions please contact me. For your reference this is the magic percentage of weight lost formula - weight loss for the week divided by weight for last week times 100, that gives us the percentage. Now let me test that with my numbers for week 1, click, click, click goes the calculator. Yes, that agrees with the percentage on the magic spreadsheet. (btw if its been more than 1 week between weigh-ins, then the % loss is divided by the number of weeks, to keep everybody on the same basis)
> 
> Now let's get to the good stuff. Who were our superstars of the week? This time Ive done a TOP 10 LIST ! That criteria may change from week to week. Hey I'm in charge here and I get paid nothin' to do this so you better take what you can get!    (and if theres something you want to know, just ask me!)
> 
> The WISH Biggest Loser 11 Spring Challenge Week 3 Mickey Superstars!!
> 
> #10- 1.28% cclovesdis
> #9- 1.32% Keenercam
> #8- 1.34% WDWAngela
> #7- 1.46% smile4stamps
> #6- 1.87% PrinceCharmingsMom
> #5- 1.9% Merryweather27
> #4- 2.0% Stinasmom
> #3- 2.17% pjstevens
> #2- 2.21% jking6
> and now
> The WISH Biggest Loser 11 Spring Challenge
> Week 3 Team Mickey Biggest Loser is:
> #1- 3.13% surferstitch16
> 
> Quote from Dare2Dream: How is your week going? Are you OP (on program)? Are you exercising? Drinking that water? You know what to do to make the magic happen. Get on the wagon. We are all here to help you on the journey. We can do this one day at a time. One bite at a time.
> 
> Have a healthy day!
> Congratulations *surferstitch16* !!!
> What a great week you had. Keep up the good work. We have a very special clippie reserved for our weekly Biggest Loser. Wear it with pride this week!  :
> 
> This is our weekly reigning Biggest Loser clippie. We have the large version
> 
> 
> 
> or use this
> http://photopost.wdwinfo.com/data/500/31040weeklyBLsmall1.jpg
> followed by
> 
> or we have a medium version
> 
> 
> 
> or use this
> http://photopost.wdwinfo.com/data/500/31040weeklyBLmed.jpg
> followed by
> 
> and we have a small version
> 
> 
> 
> or use
> http://photopost.wdwinfo.com/data/500/31040weeklyBLsm.jpg
> followed by
> 
> Thanks to ohMom-Molli for these clippies. They were used for a previous BL but we can recycle. Don't they look great!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Way to go Team Mickey  and kudos to all the superstars
> 
> 
> 
> Disney Yooper said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are supposed to spend time outside during the winter months??!!  Isn't that time to hibernate??    I do not like cold.  When I was a kid, I loved to snowmobile.  As an adult, I try to avoid being outside.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I love to snowmobile too.  We have 2, but haven't had them out in several years.  We just don't have enough time to warrant the expense.
> 
> I'm finding it funny that I'm the one with the allergy and I may actually get out more often then most
> 
> 
> 
> cclovesdis said:
> 
> 
> 
> Today was not my best day. Now, in comparison to other days, it was certainly not my worst day.
> 
> Tomorrow will be a better day. I just don't know how yet. I am going to try adding more protein to breakfast. Hopefully, that will help. Honestly, I do well when I eat a whole egg for breakfast, but I feel , like it's a "splurge." I need to feel satisfied, so that will be breakfast. I'll have it on some low-point bread/roll (whatever we have) with a glass of milk. That should be good.
> 
> Lunch will be a salad, half a chicken breast sandwich, and some baby carrots. I have no idea what we are having for dinner tomorrow night.
> 
> I found out that the gym I go to no longer offers personal training sessions. I'm off to see if I can find another way to meet with a personal trainer.
> 
> Have a great day tomorrow everyone!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nice Plan
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## my3princes

I just walked in the door from job #2.  That's 2 long days this week DONE.  That means my work week is now half over.  

Wednesday's QOTD:  What is your best tip for keeping your life organized.  Clearly we are all juggling many things and trying to keep everything running smoothly.  What have you found keeps you most organized?

For us if we keep up with making the beds and doing basic cleaning and laundry on a daily basis, it keeps us more motivated to keep going with other projects, work etc.


----------



## SurferStitch16

keenercam said:


> Congratulations to all the losers this week.  More importantly, congratulations to everyone who "showed up."  After all, making the effort is a HUGE accomplishment in and of itself.
> 
> BTW, I must admit that I was surprised to see my name up there.  Happily surprised, but surprised nonetheless.



CONGRATS TO EVERYONE!!!!! GO TEAM MICKEY!!!!!!!!!



tigger813 said:


> I'll post % to goals tomorrow!
> 
> Congrats everyone!!!!
> 
> We'll get DONALD next week!!!
> 
> Heading down to do my 2.5 miles on the elliptical during BL in a few minutes! Anyone want to join me???? You'll be glad that you did!!!!! I know I always do!
> 
> TTFN



Team Donald is going down next week!!  hehe



Disney Yooper said:


> Definitely interested.  I think this is the recipe that I tore out because I wanted to try them.  I love lettuce wraps and am looking for a tasty easy receipe.



That sounds like great food!!  Can't wait for the recipe to try it.  Looks like with all this snow coming to Jersey I may have some good amount of time to spend cooking new and exciting things.  10 inches tomorrow and more on Saturday!! OH MY!!  When will it end??  There's just nowhere to put it anymore!! Plus only being able to workout inside is starting to bring me down.



cclovesdis said:


> Today was not my best day. Now, in comparison to other days, it was certainly not my worst day.
> 
> Tomorrow will be a better day. I just don't know how yet. I am going to try adding more protein to breakfast. Hopefully, that will help. Honestly, I do well when I eat a whole egg for breakfast, but I feel , like it's a "splurge." I need to feel satisfied, so that will be breakfast. I'll have it on some low-point bread/roll (whatever we have) with a glass of milk. That should be good.
> 
> Lunch will be a salad, half a chicken breast sandwich, and some baby carrots. I have no idea what we are having for dinner tomorrow night.
> 
> I found out that the gym I go to no longer offers personal training sessions. I'm off to see if I can find another way to meet with a personal trainer.
> 
> Have a great day tomorrow everyone!



Tomorrow WILL be a better day!!  Hang in there!!   Enjoy tomorrow.



tigger813 said:


> Done with my 2.5 miles!!!!
> 
> Has anyone been on the podcast boards today? DH just showed me a photo of an oreo inside a chocolate chip cookie!!!! That sounds sooooo good! Now I'm hungry! I'll finish my water instead and head off to slumber land soon!
> 
> Got my Herbalife stuff so I can have that for breakfast and lunch tomorrow! I still need my frozen strawberries though! I may just add some cocoa powder or a small squirt of chocolate syrup to the shake!
> 
> Not totally sure how much snow we are getting tomorrow night into Thursday. Hoping the kids just have a delay! I really need Thursday to watch training videos and do some product knowledge!
> 
> TTFN
> 
> I will post the goals sometime tomorrow. May bring the laptop and work on it while my oil is getting changed in my car! And then I'll post when I get back home hopefully by 9:30!



I have to say running while TBL is on is a HUGE HUGE help!!  I didn't want to run tonight, exhausted from a 12 hour day of school, but I knew about the challenge and had it tivoed.  I only planned on going for a little bit but it felt great so I just kept going!!  Great advice Tracey!! 

Good night all and have a great day tomorrow!! Make it count!!


----------



## flipflopmom

Rose&Mike said:


> I took a computer free day today. At least at home. I was so tired after work and going to the Y. We ate dinner and watched tv and were in bed by 9:00.


That's a great idea, hope you enjoyed being out of network.



mommyof2Pirates said:


> Currently I would say running because its the only activity I do outside.  Its more of a "have to" activity since I am training for my first half marathon I dont have much of a choice.  Otherwise I dont like to go out in the cold anymore.  I would like to take the kids snow tubing, I think that would be a blast. Hi Team!  I am feeling a bit motivated today which is a good thing.  Hopefully I can get a bunch of stuff done so I dont feel so overwhelmed.


I am sure that having the Princess looming makes a great motivator!!!  I am glad you are in a good motivated place this am!



Mrs.Malone said:


> I loved reading this post this morning!  Thank you!  I made a lot of unhealthy snack choices yesterday but today IS going to be a GREAT DAY!


Glad you got something from it!  Let's keep it up!



keenercam said:


> Well, I went yesterday to meet with the doctor and then with the audiologist but the doctor thought there was wax in my ear and when he tried to remove it, it was incredibly painful. Turns out my body is rejecting the tube that was placed a year ago and has created a build-up around the tube that the doctor couldn't remove. He finally gave up on it, and I get the impression the removal when I do have the surgery will be a bit more complicated.  He was clearly disconcerted and was trying to be very gentle with me after that.


I am so sorry hon!!  That sounds excrutiating!  I hope that the solution comes easier and less painful!  Hope you had a better evening!



Holly324 said:


> We made it home, DH's interview was not as great as the last one, but it still was okay.  We have one more interview at the end of next month, and that is the school we really want to be at.  We are so excited to find out!!!


Good luck on finding the right fit for your family!  Will they all require relocation?



mizzoutiger76 said:


> Hi all! Not much going on over here today   If anyone is interested in the recipe, let me know and I'll post it in the recipe thread.


Yes, please!  Hope you had fun at Zumba!  Lots of my friends love it!  



smile4stamps said:


> The last time I lost weight I actually never went down a size.  I was in the same clothes at 185 as I was at 210.  I think thats what made it so frustrating.


That sounds a lot like what I went through.  It seemed that it took about 20 pounds for clothes to go down in the early stages, the first size down was closer to 30.  I found that as I got smaller, the less amount it took to go down a size... Glad you are already seeing results!



HappyMatt said:


> I don't like winter sports. I hate skiing and fall down way too much to enjoy ice skating. The last time I went sledding I injured my back. Yet, with all of those dislikes associated with winter activity, I still love when it snows. I like to play in the snow. Snow ball fights and building snow forts are always fun. I LOVE making snow men.  Maybe once I get the weight off I will have more energy to really enjoy the snow.


You might be like me, and not having the extra insulation makes being outside painful!  I love to play in snow when we get A LOT, but an inch or two, no thanks, I'll stay inside!  I went skiing once, and HATED it.  I know I needed to give myself a chance, but I was afraid I'd kill myself in the process!



tigger813 said:


> I know, I'm quoting myself! Client called to try and come in today once the roads cleared up. Of course, poor guy gets to the spa and his wife called as one of their pipes burst in their house. I asked him to try and come on Friday!


Poor guy!  You are just having a time with that schedule!  Hope you had some ME time!



WeLoveLilo05 said:


> there is such a thing?  I keep saying "when it gets nicer out I could go for my jogs again", I LOVE  going for them, its an hour by myself with my iPod, its just pure heaven!!


I know what you mean.  I love my early morning runs as the sun is coming up, when it's warmer.  I will take running in 80 degree 6am ANYDAY before 30 degree 4pm after work, or 14 degree 6am.  



mommyof2Pirates said:


> Heading home from work.  Cant wait to get home to my warm cozy house and be with my family.  I am planning on dinner, playing with the kids and bath time, american idol and running on the TM.


Were you as upset as I was that AI wasn't on??



jking6 said:


> I hate snow, cold my favorite thing to do is plan my next trip to Disney. 109 days till we arrive. Just thinking about warms me up.But in the snow's defense I can say I went snowmobiling with friends for the 1st time in 25 years last Sunday. I had a ball and actually said maybe I could enjoy snow with a few more days like that.


I've never been snowmobiling, but it sounds like fun!  I love to plan WDW trips!



Sugarglider said:


> Sorry chaps - still soggy - water is now flooding Victoria. Their peak doesn't come until Friday and covers about 3000 sqkm and OH yes - Australia is AWESOME!!Hmmm .... 35 degrees today (95?F) think I'm watering the garden and then doing swiss ball exercises inside with the A/C today!


I hate that it's still soggy there!  I think those warm temps sound nice.  Remind us of that this summer when we are whining about the heat!



tigger813 said:


> Biggest Loser 11 Spring Challenge Week 3 Team Mickey!This weeks group loss is 59.3 lbs.
> Average percentage of weight lost .47 %
> Total group weight loss so far 311 pounds!  The WISH Biggest Loser 11 Spring Challenge Week 3 Mickey Superstars!!
> #10- 1.28% cclovesdis
> #9- 1.32% Keenercam
> #8- 1.34% WDWAngela
> #7- 1.46% smile4stamps
> #6- 1.87% PrinceCharmingsMom
> #5- 1.9% Merryweather27
> #4- 2.0% Stinasmom
> #3- 2.17% pjstevens
> #2- 2.21% jking6
> and now
> The WISH Biggest Loser 11 Spring Challenge
> Week 3 Team Mickey Biggest Loser is:
> #1- 3.13% surferstitch16


GREAT JOB EVERYONE!  Let's see if we can make it to 400 this week, that's a big task, but let's all WORK for it and see if it happens!!!!




WeLoveLilo05 said:


> Thank you!!!! Can't wait...
> but on a sad note I just ate french onion soup for dinner, is that bad? a piece of bread and cheese on top? Sounds it to me.


Depends on how it was made:
calories in french onion soup



WeLoveLilo05 said:


> LoL, I haven't figured out how to take little snippets from people instead of taking the ENTIRE quote! And I have like 3000 posts on here!


When you are replying, and multiquoting, you'll get the contents of the person's quote in the brackets in your reply screen.  Just go in and delete what you don't want to copy.  BE SURE NOT TO TAKE OUT ANYTHING IN THE BRACKETS, though.



Disney Yooper said:


> You are supposed to spend time outside during the winter months??!!  Isn't that time to hibernate??


Evidently my body thinks so!



keenercam said:


> Congratulations to all the losers this week.  More importantly, congratulations to everyone who "showed up."  After all, making the effort is a HUGE accomplishment in and of itself.


Sending the weight in, whether or not you are proud of it, is a huge step.  Being accountable is an accomplishment!



Rose&Mike said:


> *Taryn*--I am giving you permission to NOT wash the light switches.I had a good day at work today and a pretty good run--4 miles in 38:10, though I do have to take my new shoes back because of some issues I am having. We are scheduled to run 13 on Saturday, so hoping to find a pair that works.


SHOES ARE KEY!  I hope you do get that worked out before Saturday.  Running 13 in poorly fitting shoes would not be a good idea!  Glad you had a good day!



cclovesdis said:


> Tomorrow will be a better day. I just don't know how yet. I am going to try adding more protein to breakfast. Hopefully, that will help. Honestly, I do well when I eat a whole egg for breakfast, but I feel , like it's a "splurge." I need to feel satisfied, so that will be breakfast. I'll have it on some low-point bread/roll (whatever we have) with a glass of milk. That should be good.I found out that the gym I go to no longer offers personal training sessions. I'm off to see if I can find another way to meet with a personal trainer.


Don't feel like it's a splurge, eat it and be full, or you will spend the entire day trying to catch up.  One egg is better than 3 doughnuts!!!!!!!!  I hate that about the personal trainer.  Hope you can find one!



tigger813 said:


> Not totally sure how much snow we are getting tomorrow night into Thursday. Hoping the kids just have a delay! I really need Thursday to watch training videos and do some product knowledge!


Be careful if you get some!  Glad you got your miles in!



my3princes said:


> Use the snow in your driveway to make a snowman then you'll have less to shovel.  Make snowballs and throw them at the plow truck that buries the end of your driveway
> I'm finding it funny that I'm the one with the allergy and I may actually get out more often then most


 at your snow advice.  Deb, you do more of everything than most people! 



my3princes said:


> I just walked in the door from job #2.  That's 2 long days this week DONE.  That means my work week is now half over. Wednesday's QOTD:  What is your best tip for keeping your life organized.  Clearly we are all juggling many things and trying to keep everything running smoothly.  What have you found keeps you most organized?


Glad your work week is half over!

QOTD:  Lots of stuff!
1.  Never leave dirty dishes lying about, or clutter out.  These 2 make a huge difference in my morning outlook.  Unfortunately, I am not as good about this always as I should be, but it's a huge help.
2.  Bags are packed and by the door, ideas for what everyone is taking for lunches and snacks in my head.
3.  Clothes are laid out before bed. 
4.  Keeping my organizer handy, and writing everything down I need to do.  Spending about 30 minutes in the afternoon working on the list, and keeping those things in mind.
5.  Menu planning
6. Stay on top of laundry
7.  Making sure I know what needs to be done TODAY for each of my areas (work, class, Pampered Chef, homekeeping, kids' schedule, home paperwork, etc).

I am sometimes MUCH better at this than others. 



SurferStitch16 said:


> Team Donald is going down next week!!





Let's go!!!  Congrats to you on an awesome week Danielle!


----------



## flipflopmom

Apparently I am OCD about BL posting.  I tried to work on my taxes this am, but couldn't let go of the thought I needed to be on here before I accomplish anything, which is my normal routine, so here I am.

We're under winter weather advisory, few inches, mix and snow, but school didn't call off until 5:40.  Brad had to leave w/ Sophie at 5:35/  He turned around and brought her home, I put her back in the bed.  Thankfully, she slept through it all because...

I crashed to watch state of union address last night, and didn't even make it to him entering the building before I was asleep.  Brad woke me up when he went to bed, but I couldn't wake up enough to get up.  Finally woke up at 11:30, AK was going to bed but Sophie was still awake watching tv. She and I ended up staying up until 1:30.  I cleaned the kitchen, did a load of laundry, cleaned up the den....  So she was out this am.  She took a lonnnnggg nap at Mom's yesterday, guess it had her raring to go last night!

With the rain,sleet last night, I didn't get my run in.  I am planning on doing 2 45 minute circuit type sessions today.  Some in house cardio, then 5 minutes arms and upper body, 5 mins abs, repeat.  My right arm and wrist are killing me the last two days, think I strained/twisted something when we were working on the sink.

Anyway, I am home, and going to try to be as good as can be!  I want a loss this week.  A BIG ONE!  And I'm on a time crunch, since I didn't weigh until Monday evening, so every minute counts almost double for me!

Off to work on taxes and whatever else I can get done while the Sleeping Beauties are sleeping!  Have a great day!  Be safe if weather's headed your way!!!!

Let's take down Donald this week.  We can do it if we all pull together.  
Taryn


----------



## tigger813

Slept off and on until 6 this morning. I'll work out later since I may not have to leave my house after going to get my oil changed this morning. Not sure if DD2s dance class will be canceled or not, depends on when the snow starts. 

Plan for the day: oil change, EASA2 workouts. I'm already behind for the week, and later today I will try and do another 2-3 miles on the elliptical. Going to have protein drinks for breakfast and lunch today. Also going to drink lots of water. Hoping I can get some frozen strawberries today as well or my smoothie will just be a mango one.

Don't have to make lunches this morning as both girls have half days. I do need to get a snack together for both kids though.

TTFN


----------



## Rose&Mike

CC--I wanted to comment on the eggs. (And I know everyone has a different opinion on this. This is just my experience.) Except for when I am making something like a quiche, which has a lot of eggs in it, I always eat a whole egg. I actually had a hardboiled egg for lunch yesterday (along with almonds, a string cheese, a mini-whole wheat bagel, and an apple). And I lost my weight eating whole eggs. It's a good source of protein AND can be a good source of omega3s. The issue here is what you eat the egg with. Bacon egg and cheese biscuit from McDs--not so good. Fried egg with a ton of cheese and white toast--not so good. I actually order hard boiled eggs from garden grocer when we go to Disney so that I can make sure I am getting protein everyday on vacation. Anyhow, in my opinion, in moderation, a whole egg can fit into healthy eating. Having said that, we made quiche last week and it had 6 eggs--we used 3 whole and 3 whites. It was 4-6 servings, so that makes it reasonable with the fat and calories, and you really couldn't tell that it wasn't all whole eggs. Hope this helps!



my3princes said:


> I just walked in the door from job #2.  That's 2 long days this week DONE.  That means my work week is now half over.
> 
> Wednesday's QOTD:  What is your best tip for keeping your life organized.  Clearly we are all juggling many things and trying to keep everything running smoothly.  What have you found keeps you most organized?
> 
> For us if we keep up with making the beds and doing basic cleaning and laundry on a daily basis, it keeps us more motivated to keep going with other projects, work etc.


No dishes in the sink. This has made the biggest difference. We are much more motivated to keep the rest of the house cleaned up. 

We wipe the bathroom sinks everyday. (We started this last fall and got a little out of the habit at the beginning of the year, but we're back on track.) Again, cleaning the bathrooms is now so much easier.

We make the bed everyday.

We sort the mail everyday. Or it has a place it goes. Not on the dining room table.

I meal plan on Sundays.

These are all small things, but they all help to keep the house decluttered, which makes it easier to WANT to keep things cleaned up which helps us to feel more calm and organized. A messy house makes me feel like I'm living in chaos, which stresses me out which makes me eat more, if that makes sense!



SurferStitch16 said:


> I have to say running while TBL is on is a HUGE HUGE help!!  I didn't want to run tonight, exhausted from a 12 hour day of school, but I knew about the challenge and had it tivoed.  I only planned on going for a little bit but it felt great so I just kept going!!  Great advice Tracey!!
> 
> Good night all and have a great day tomorrow!! Make it count!!


Great job!



flipflopmom said:


> That sounds a lot like what I went through.  It seemed that it took about 20 pounds for clothes to go down in the early stages, the first size down was closer to 30.  I found that as I got smaller, the less amount it took to go down a size... Glad you are already seeing results!
> 
> You might be like me, and not having the extra insulation makes being outside painful!  I love to play in snow when we get A LOT, but an inch or two, no thanks, I'll stay inside!  I went skiing once, and HATED it.  I know I needed to give myself a chance, but I was afraid I'd kill myself in the process!
> 
> I know what you mean.  I love my early morning runs as the sun is coming up, when it's warmer.  I will take running in 80 degree 6am ANYDAY before 30 degree 4pm after work, or 14 degree 6am.


I found this to be true with the sizes as well. It took a long time to start going down, but the last couple sizes have taken a lot less pounds to move. And I am absolutely freezing this winter. FREEZING! Monday night I was almost in tears I was so cold. I just couldn't get warm on Monday. I will take the heat over the cold anyday. Mike and I were just talking about this. I don't think we took a single run inside last summer because of the heat or the rain. We just sucked it up and dealt with it. This winter if it's below 40 we bag it and go to the Y. I don't want to wish the year away. I just want a few above normal temperatures!

Good morning! All you east coasters, just a warning. The storm that is coming is tracking further north. We were not supposed to get any snow and we woke up to 3 inches--which is enough to close schools around here. (Pretty crazy, I know.) Last night when I went to bed they were calling for 0. It was all supposed to stay south of us--which is pretty unusual. Normally it's the opposite--we get snow and south of us, nothing.

So plans for today include clearing the driveway, laundry, doctor's appointment, and back to fleet feet. 

I hope everyone has a great day!


----------



## Rose&Mike

I thought this was an interesting spark article with some good links, especially the 100 super foods.

4 Keys to a Smart Nutrition Plan
http://www.sparkpeople.com/resource/nutrition_articles.asp?id=160


----------



## tigger813

Here's the percentage to goals for TEAM MICKEY

Tigger813	-6.56 
sgcruiser	10.00 
maslex	14.67 
girlrea	8.57 
RayaniFoxmur	24.20 
my3princes	11.50 
aamomma	40.00 
tggrrstarr	10.29 
tmfranlk	17.86 
jenjolt	35.20 
janmadre	5.91 
liesel	7.00 
HappyMatt	43.48 
DisneyYooper	3.33 
TheMysteryMachine	-3.33 
KSH	6.00 
KristiMc	22.68 
Alex&Evan'sMom	4.44 
GoodMorningDewDrop	21.37 
yanni2	-1.14 
jamesnnick	16.67 
Cupcaker	19.57 
dis-happy	21.74 
WDWAngela	4.80 
pigletz	24.44 
Yogamomma	7.00 
keenercam	15.20 
Stinasmom	80.77 
Kitchensinkguy	40.59 
Merryweather27	45.00 
lovedvc	34.00 
MrsD	50.85 
DavidandDenise	9.00 
MaryJo	20.00 
PrincessNancy	24.00 
Flipflopmom	23.57 
DaisyJaneDisney	21.74 
mommof2pirates	10.00 
mizzoutiger76	-33.33 
holly324	14.00 
swissfamilyrobinson	8.00 
sugarglider	15.38 
smile4stamps	39.3
snow_white's_mom	0.0
PedroPete3	0.0
fly4free2	0.0
jking6	0.0
PrinceCharmingsMom	0.0
jenthemom22	0.0
rothesaydismom	0.0
sarahrip	-5.7
gudrench3	0.0
poochie	0.0
surferstitch16	16.7
Hulahoopy	0.0

If anyone is missing just let me know! If you want to be added to the list, PM me your Team name and goal weight!

TTFN


----------



## my3princes

flipflopmom said:


> QOTD:  Lots of stuff!
> 1.  Never leave dirty dishes lying about, or clutter out.  These 2 make a huge difference in my morning outlook.  Unfortunately, I am not as good about this always as I should be, but it's a huge help.
> 2.  Bags are packed and by the door, ideas for what everyone is taking for lunches and snacks in my head.
> 3.  Clothes are laid out before bed.
> 4.  Keeping my organizer handy, and writing everything down I need to do.  Spending about 30 minutes in the afternoon working on the list, and keeping those things in mind.
> 5.  Menu planning
> 6. Stay on top of laundry
> 7.  Making sure I know what needs to be done TODAY for each of my areas (work, class, Pampered Chef, homekeeping, kids' schedule, home paperwork, etc).
> 
> I am sometimes MUCH better at this than others.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's go!!!  Congrats to you on an awesome week Danielle!



Great Ideas



flipflopmom said:


> Apparently I am OCD about BL posting.  I tried to work on my taxes this am, but couldn't let go of the thought I needed to be on here before I accomplish anything, which is my normal routine, so here I am.
> 
> We're under winter weather advisory, few inches, mix and snow, but school didn't call off until 5:40.  Brad had to leave w/ Sophie at 5:35/  He turned around and brought her home, I put her back in the bed.  Thankfully, she slept through it all because...
> 
> I crashed to watch state of union address last night, and didn't even make it to him entering the building before I was asleep.  Brad woke me up when he went to bed, but I couldn't wake up enough to get up.  Finally woke up at 11:30, AK was going to bed but Sophie was still awake watching tv. She and I ended up staying up until 1:30.  I cleaned the kitchen, did a load of laundry, cleaned up the den....  So she was out this am.  She took a lonnnnggg nap at Mom's yesterday, guess it had her raring to go last night!
> 
> With the rain,sleet last night, I didn't get my run in.  I am planning on doing 2 45 minute circuit type sessions today.  Some in house cardio, then 5 minutes arms and upper body, 5 mins abs, repeat.  My right arm and wrist are killing me the last two days, think I strained/twisted something when we were working on the sink.
> 
> Anyway, I am home, and going to try to be as good as can be!  I want a loss this week.  A BIG ONE!  And I'm on a time crunch, since I didn't weigh until Monday evening, so every minute counts almost double for me!
> 
> Off to work on taxes and whatever else I can get done while the Sleeping Beauties are sleeping!  Have a great day!  Be safe if weather's headed your way!!!!
> 
> Let's take down Donald this week.  We can do it if we all pull together.
> Taryn



I bet you're exhausted.  Maybe try to do a project for 15 minutes then take a break and do something fun or active?  If I were up until 1:30 I'm sure I wouldn't be moving yet 



Rose&Mike said:


> No dishes in the sink. This has made the biggest difference. We are much more motivated to keep the rest of the house cleaned up.
> 
> We wipe the bathroom sinks everyday. (We started this last fall and got a little out of the habit at the beginning of the year, but we're back on track.) Again, cleaning the bathrooms is now so much easier.
> 
> We make the bed everyday.
> 
> We sort the mail everyday. Or it has a place it goes. Not on the dining room table.
> 
> I meal plan on Sundays.
> 
> These are all small things, but they all help to keep the house decluttered, which makes it easier to WANT to keep things cleaned up which helps us to feel more calm and organized. A messy house makes me feel like I'm living in chaos, which stresses me out which makes me eat more, if that makes sense!


More great ideas.  It amazes me how the little things can really make a BIG difference.



tigger813 said:


> Here's the percentage to goals for TEAM MICKEY
> 
> Tigger813	-6.56
> sgcruiser	10.00
> maslex	14.67
> girlrea	8.57
> RayaniFoxmur	24.20
> my3princes	11.50
> aamomma	40.00
> tggrrstarr	10.29
> tmfranlk	17.86
> jenjolt	35.20
> janmadre	5.91
> liesel	7.00
> HappyMatt	43.48
> DisneyYooper	3.33
> TheMysteryMachine	-3.33
> KSH	6.00
> KristiMc	22.68
> Alex&Evan'sMom	4.44
> GoodMorningDewDrop	21.37
> yanni2	-1.14
> jamesnnick	16.67
> Cupcaker	19.57
> dis-happy	21.74
> WDWAngela	4.80
> pigletz	24.44
> Yogamomma	7.00
> keenercam	15.20
> Stinasmom	80.77
> Kitchensinkguy	40.59
> Merryweather27	45.00
> lovedvc	34.00
> MrsD	50.85
> DavidandDenise	9.00
> MaryJo	20.00
> PrincessNancy	24.00
> Flipflopmom	23.57
> DaisyJaneDisney	21.74
> mommof2pirates	10.00
> mizzoutiger76	-33.33
> holly324	14.00
> swissfamilyrobinson	8.00
> sugarglider	15.38
> smile4stamps	39.3
> snow_white's_mom	0.0
> PedroPete3	0.0
> fly4free2	0.0
> jking6	0.0
> PrinceCharmingsMom	0.0
> jenthemom22	0.0
> rothesaydismom	0.0
> sarahrip	-5.7
> gudrench3	0.0
> poochie	0.0
> surferstitch16	16.7
> Hulahoopy	0.0
> 
> If anyone is missing just let me know! If you want to be added to the list, PM me your Team name and goal weight!
> 
> TTFN


----------



## Holly324

my3princes said:


> I think of Kohl's for undergarments, but not for lingerie



I get that, but they do have some cute lingerie, especially this time of year!  



tigger813 said:


> Surferstitch16 is the overall winner for the week for both teams!!! Surferstitch just joined us this week! What a great way to start!!!
> 
> Keep up the good work!!!!!
> 
> TTFN



congrats Surferstitch16!!!!



Disney Yooper said:


> It was related to mood improvement in the winter for SAD.  However, it is necessary for me to get off the couch so that I can work on weight loss.  Without it, I am a couch potato.  I don't eat right, I don't exercise, etc.



Thanks, I may have to look into that!



flipflopmom said:


> Good luck on finding the right fit for your family!  Will they all require relocation?



Yeah, they all require relocation, but after 10 years in the Air Force, we are somewhat used to that.  Our top choice school, Illinois, is only 1 1/2 hours away, so that wouldn't be too bad.


Good morning all!  Can I just say, thanks for all of the encouragament!  I appreciate you all!  Have a great day and stay on plan!


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

Rose&Mike said:


> wow you are fast!!!  I hope you find a pair of sneakers that work for you and that are still cute.
> 
> 
> 
> flipflopmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Were you as upset as I was that AI wasn't on??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was, but I think I may have been confused.  AI was on last week wed and thur so maybe that is going to be its normal nights.  I watch BL instead but fell asleep at 830.  I guess being motivated yesterday tired me out.
> 
> CONGRATS to the Losers and Maintainers this week.  You all are doing such a great job.
> 
> Well its more snow and mess for us today.  It was only suppose to be a coating to an inch of snow this morning but it now looks like we already have 2 inches.  It is suppose to turn to rain and than more snow starting around 4pm through the evening for a total of 6 inches.  I am thinking we may close the office a little early.
> 
> Have a great day Losers!!!!!
Click to expand...


----------



## WeLoveLilo05

I just can't take this SNOW ANYMORE!!!! More and more and more here in Jersey, they weren't predicting much of anything and we already have a few inches on the ground, and its still snowing, supposed to snow all day, into the night, they are saying maybe another 9 inches 
I am so over this snow already...I think I will be scarred for life, if a snow cone is even mentioned in the summer I will probably cringe at the thought 

DD did have school this morning...that was fun lol, I have to go pick her up in about 20 minutes, that should be fun too.

And I am in pain today from the Wii Active, my whole upper body, it hurts when I sneeze lol. I think I may break from that and do Just Dance today instead.


----------



## keenercam

Good afternoon, everyone.  Thank you so much for all the sympathy for my ear pain.   It still hurts, but a bit less today. 

It has been such an odd week for me.  Monday night I was unexpectedly at work until past 7:30 p.m.  Yesterday, I was to oversee a wireless router installation at 5:30 but two of my partners were running late on deadlines, so my 5:00 meeting got pushed to 5:50 after I got the tech guy started on the installation at 5:45.  Then I ended up being here until almost 8.  I had 3 significant phone calls to handle when I got home and J. needed my help with a college application. The consequence was that I ate dinner at about 9 and didnt' get to start exercising until after 10.

I did the first 2 one-mile workouts from my new Biggest Loser DVD.  I really liked the first one a lot and the second one only slightly less.  I've only seen the show on two occasions, each time for only a small amount of time, so I don't know the personalities.  But I really, really liked Bob.  Is that his name?  Okay, he's cute to look at, inspiring and encouraging and motivating.  It was a lot of fun and the time went really fast.

Oh, and we got great news last night.  Andrew got his first college acceptance, and though it isn't for his first or second-choice schools it is an amazing, totally unexpected opportunity.  We are all like "WOW!!" and then   Still waiting to hear from 3 other schools, but this is pretty exciting.

Okay, I have to get back to work since the weather here is going to deteriorate even more as the afternoon goes on, and I may need to leave early.


----------



## SurferStitch16

WeLoveLilo05 said:


> I just can't take this SNOW ANYMORE!!!! More and more and more here in Jersey, they weren't predicting much of anything and we already have a few inches on the ground, and its still snowing, supposed to snow all day, into the night, they are saying maybe another 9 inches
> I am so over this snow already...I think I will be scarred for life, if a snow cone is even mentioned in the summer I will probably cringe at the thought
> 
> DD did have school this morning...that was fun lol, I have to go pick her up in about 20 minutes, that should be fun too.
> 
> And I am in pain today from the Wii Active, my whole upper body, it hurts when I sneeze lol. I think I may break from that and do Just Dance today instead.



Be carefule getting your DD from school!! I'm down the shore too and it was A MESS getting home from work!!  I fishtailed down one side road for a good half mile going under 10 miles an hour.   Its bad out there!!
I am likewise VERY fed up with this weather!!

Off to do a BL workout on Wii!!  How did people workout before gaming systems??  hehe


----------



## SurferStitch16

keenercam said:


> Oh, and we got great news last night.  Andrew got his first college acceptance, and though it isn't for his first or second-choice schools it is an amazing, totally unexpected opportunity.  We are all like "WOW!!" and then   Still waiting to hear from 3 other schools, but this is pretty exciting.



CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  You should be very very proud!!  GOOD LUCK on the next few schools!!


----------



## Holly324

Can someone help??  what happened to my ticker???

When I go to UserCP to edit it, it shows up just fine.  But when I post, it has stars and doesn't show up..????


----------



## keenercam

Holly324 said:


> Can someone help??  what happened to my ticker???
> 
> When I go to UserCP to edit it, it shows up just fine.  But when I post, it has stars and doesn't show up..????



Holly - I can see it.


----------



## Holly324

keenercam said:


> Holly - I can see it.



Thanks!  It must just be something weird on my computer then.  Thanks for the help!!


----------



## WeLoveLilo05

keenercam said:


> Oh, and we got great news last night.  Andrew got his first college acceptance, and though it isn't for his first or second-choice schools it is an amazing, totally unexpected opportunity.  We are all like "WOW!!" and then   Still waiting to hear from 3 other schools, but this is pretty exciting.
> 
> Okay, I have to get back to work since the weather here is going to deteriorate even more as the afternoon goes on, and I may need to leave early.



Great News Congrats!!!! 



SurferStitch16 said:


> Be carefule getting your DD from school!! I'm down the shore too and it was A MESS getting home from work!!  I fishtailed down one side road for a good half mile going under 10 miles an hour.   Its bad out there!!
> I am likewise VERY fed up with this weather!!
> 
> Off to do a BL workout on Wii!!  How did people workout before gaming systems??  hehe



Ugh! its so bad out, be careful if you go anywhere.  Thankfully we only live like 3 blocks from DDs school, but the side streets are so bad.  no one had plowed here yet.  Fiance said there's not enough snow...I think there is lol,he lived in NH for 5 years this is nothing to him. 



Holly324 said:


> Can someone help??  what happened to my ticker???
> 
> When I go to UserCP to edit it, it shows up just fine.  But when I post, it has stars and doesn't show up..????



I don't see your ticker either 


Thanks for teaching me how to multi quote lol!


----------



## mizzoutiger76

Hi everyone! Hope everyone is having a good day! Congrats to the losers 

Got my 2 miles in today already and I actually increased the incline to 1 in preparation for my 5K on Sunday and boy did it kick my butt! So I got a great workout, still working on my water, and am about to prepare my Lean Cuisine with a salad. Tonight we're having Dilly Beef Sandwiches for dinner.  I didn't end up with a laundry-free evening after all last night, but hoping for one tonight 

For all those that want it, I'll post the Asian Lettuce Wrap recipe tomorrow!

Have a great day!

Nicole


----------



## Merryweather27

Holly324 said:


> Can someone help??  what happened to my ticker???
> 
> When I go to UserCP to edit it, it shows up just fine.  But when I post, it has stars and doesn't show up..????



I have no idea, but it looks like whatever's happening to the web address is happening to the quote in your signature, too.  Lots of the vowels have randomly been replaced with stars.  ???  That is too weird.


----------



## tigger813

Tigger is Grumpy and I'm not sure why!!!! I think it must be the storm coming! Have to take Izzie to dancing at 4 and then come home and make steak tips for supper. Not sure what we'll have with it. I've had two shakes today, a couple TJ's onion rings, a handful of M&Ms and I think that's it besides my water! ABout to fix another one. Hoping to get in an elliptical workout tonight. I did 2 EASA2 workouts today. I did the one I didn't do Monday and also my step aerobics one that I created. 

Did everyone watch the Magic, Memories and You video? OMG that is the most amazing thing I have ever seen! The castle was just unbelievable. Now I'm listening to the podcast about the Dream Christening cruise. I always watched a couple videos of the Aquaduck! I soooo can't wait until the podcast cruise!!! I can't wait until they start posting the menus for the restaurants. I looked at a lot of the photos from the podcast team the other day.

We got our new D23 card today that came with a D23 Mickey watch! I'm wearing it though I think it's meant for Brian to  wear!!! LOL! I'll share if her will!

TTFN


----------



## my3princes

mommyof2Pirates said:


> wow you are fast!!!  I hope you find a pair of sneakers that work for you and that are still cute.
> 
> 
> 
> I was, but I think I may have been confused.  AI was on last week wed and thur so maybe that is going to be its normal nights.  I watch BL instead but fell asleep at 830.  I guess being motivated yesterday tired me out.
> 
> CONGRATS to the Losers and Maintainers this week.  You all are doing such a great job.
> 
> Well its more snow and mess for us today.  It was only suppose to be a coating to an inch of snow this morning but it now looks like we already have 2 inches.  It is suppose to turn to rain and than more snow starting around 4pm through the evening for a total of 6 inches.  I am thinking we may close the office a little early.
> 
> Have a great day Losers!!!!!





WeLoveLilo05 said:


> I just can't take this SNOW ANYMORE!!!! More and more and more here in Jersey, they weren't predicting much of anything and we already have a few inches on the ground, and its still snowing, supposed to snow all day, into the night, they are saying maybe another 9 inches
> I am so over this snow already...I think I will be scarred for life, if a snow cone is even mentioned in the summer I will probably cringe at the thought
> 
> DD did have school this morning...that was fun lol, I have to go pick her up in about 20 minutes, that should be fun too.
> 
> And I am in pain today from the Wii Active, my whole upper body, it hurts when I sneeze lol. I think I may break from that and do Just Dance today instead.



I hope you both find relief from the snow soon.



keenercam said:


> Good afternoon, everyone.  Thank you so much for all the sympathy for my ear pain.   It still hurts, but a bit less today.
> 
> It has been such an odd week for me.  Monday night I was unexpectedly at work until past 7:30 p.m.  Yesterday, I was to oversee a wireless router installation at 5:30 but two of my partners were running late on deadlines, so my 5:00 meeting got pushed to 5:50 after I got the tech guy started on the installation at 5:45.  Then I ended up being here until almost 8.  I had 3 significant phone calls to handle when I got home and J. needed my help with a college application. The consequence was that I ate dinner at about 9 and didnt' get to start exercising until after 10.
> 
> I did the first 2 one-mile workouts from my new Biggest Loser DVD.  I really liked the first one a lot and the second one only slightly less.  I've only seen the show on two occasions, each time for only a small amount of time, so I don't know the personalities.  But I really, really liked Bob.  Is that his name?  Okay, he's cute to look at, inspiring and encouraging and motivating.  It was a lot of fun and the time went really fast.
> 
> Oh, and we got great news last night.  Andrew got his first college acceptance, and though it isn't for his first or second-choice schools it is an amazing, totally unexpected opportunity.  We are all like "WOW!!" and then   Still waiting to hear from 3 other schools, but this is pretty exciting.
> 
> Okay, I have to get back to work since the weather here is going to deteriorate even more as the afternoon goes on, and I may need to leave early.



Congratulations to Andrew



mizzoutiger76 said:


> Hi everyone! Hope everyone is having a good day! Congrats to the losers
> 
> Got my 2 miles in today already and I actually increased the incline to 1 in preparation for my 5K on Sunday and boy did it kick my butt! So I got a great workout, still working on my water, and am about to prepare my Lean Cuisine with a salad. Tonight we're having Dilly Beef Sandwiches for dinner.  I didn't end up with a laundry-free evening after all last night, but hoping for one tonight
> 
> For all those that want it, I'll post the Asian Lettuce Wrap recipe tomorrow!
> 
> Have a great day!
> 
> Nicole



Good job with the workout


----------



## Merryweather27

flipflopmom said:


> Okay, so I'm done with this.  I'm done with excuses and feeling like crap about my choices. Feel like I'm bringing the whole team down!  I'm done with knowing what to do and not doing it.  AND I AM DONE with not being at my goal.  I'm going to work my hardest today, hope to GOD my resolve doesn't leave as the day goes on, and make this a GREAT DAY!!!
> 
> Who is with me???  Let's gooooooo........



I'm with you!  Hope you made it a GREAT DAY yesterday, and I will try to for today! I'm actually doing pretty well on the eating end of things, but I haven't worked out one tiny bit since hurting my achilles, which is still a little sore, so I don't want to jump back into my walks just yet.  I am resolving to get in at least 30 minutes of Wii boxing tonight! 



tigger813 said:


> I just need a me day. I've got some planning to do for my Open House next week. I'm working all day today and all day Friday plus selling books at DD2s school's Winterfest on Friday afternoon/night! It's a lot of fun. They have a cake walk and lots of games for the kids and pizza. It's a few extra bucks but anything helps. I need to take care of me and if I can I might get my hair done!



That does sound fun but extremely busy!  Hope you have been able to get in some "me" time over the last couple of days.  I have a 3-day weekend coming up (since I worked this past Sunday) and I am SO looking forward to it! 



keenercam said:


> I had a rough night last night.  ...  So, the audiologist appointment is now re-scheduled to a month from now and I have incredible pain in my inner ear and still have a profound hearing loss in the left ear.


  Oh, Cam.    Sorry your ear is hurting you so much...glad to hear it's a little better today.  Hope that trend continues!



Holly324 said:


> We made it home, DH's interview was not as great as the last one, but it still was okay.  BTW, I don't know if I mentioned that he is interviewing for grad schools.  We have one more interview at the end of next month, and that is the school we really want to be at.  We are so excited to find out!!!



Glad to hear it went well!  How exciting!  Hope it goes even better than the first one at the end of the month!



mizzoutiger76 said:


> Hi all! Not much going on over here today  Had my Asian Lettuce Wraps for dinner last night, they turned out awesome! I had my doubts b/c I'm an extremely picky eater, but wow! I got the recipe from my Women's Day magazine, it was listed as a quick, easy, and healthy recipe and that it was!  If anyone is interested in the recipe, let me know and I'll post it in the recipe thread.



Sounds delicious!  I still have yet to check out the recipe thread...might just have to go take a look now!



tigger813 said:


> Surferstitch16 is the overall winner for the week for both teams!!! Surferstitch just joined us this week! What a great way to start!!!



Woo-hoo!  Way to go!  



keenercam said:


> BTW, I must admit that I was surprised to see my name up there.  Happily surprised, but surprised nonetheless.



Me too!  



tigger813 said:


> DH just showed me a photo of an oreo inside a chocolate chip cookie!!!! That sounds sooooo good!



What in the world??  Is it, like, baked into it?  That would probably be pretty tasty!



flipflopmom said:


> I crashed to watch state of union address last night, and didn't even make it to him entering the building before I was asleep.



Eh, you didn't miss much.  No one yelled "You lie!", no one got arrested for wearing a protest t-shirt, it was all fairly dull compared to years past.  



WeLoveLilo05 said:


> And I am in pain today from the Wii Active, my whole upper body, it hurts when I sneeze lol. I think I may break from that and do Just Dance today instead.



At least I am not the only one.  I swear Wii tennis has given me actual tennis elbow before.



keenercam said:


> Oh, and we got great news last night.  Andrew got his first college acceptance, and though it isn't for his first or second-choice schools it is an amazing, totally unexpected opportunity.  We are all like "WOW!!" and then   Still waiting to hear from 3 other schools, but this is pretty exciting.



Way to go, Andrew!  That first one is always exciting.  



my3princes said:


> Wednesday's QOTD:  What is your best tip for keeping your life organized.  Clearly we are all juggling many things and trying to keep everything running smoothly.  What have you found keeps you most organized?



I am not really all that organized.  I am ADD and extremely forgetful.  Most of the time I feel more like this girl:

http://hyperboleandahalf.blogspot.com/2010/06/this-is-why-ill-never-be-adult.html

(Warning - it's hilarious but does contain swearing.)

But I do two main things to keep my bills paid on time and get everything else that's crucial done in the nick of time.  (Note, general housekeeping doesn't count as "crucial" unless the in-laws are coming over or I am out of clean bras.)  

1) I try to round up anything I will need to take with me in the morning before I go to bed.  Making my lunch, any stuff to be mailed, recyclables to drop off (no curb-side pickup here), etc., etc.

2) I write notes on the back of my hand as to what things really need to get done as soon as possible.  Today's notes are "laundry" (yes, I am out of clean bras ), "change sheets", and "pack shipments" (for my side business).  

I get teased about my scribbled-on flesh a lot at work - you know, why my hand instead of a PDA or even a piece of paper?  My answer is always, "I can't lose my hand...or at least it would be very noticeable and painful if I did."

Have a great rest-of-Wednesday, everyone!    You can do it!

Nicole


----------



## jking6

Wednesday's QOTD: What is your best tip for keeping your life organized. Clearly we are all juggling many things and trying to keep everything running smoothly. What have you found keeps you most organized?

Organized  that does not happen at my house. my hours at work chance constantly. I need a professional but thats another thread


----------



## cclovesdis

Healthy Habits Week 3 Results

*Conratulations to all of our participants!* We had:

22 participants from Team Mickey and
19 participants from Team Donald

making *Team Mickey* Week 3's HH winner! 

Congratulations to *my3princes* for being this week's winner! Please PM me you address and I will mail it to you as soon as possible.

*Congratulations to all those who earned 7/7 points for at least one of the three Healthy Habits!*

Team Mickey
aamomma
DavidandDenise
flipflopmom
girlrea
Holly324
jenjolt
keenercam
kitchensinkguy
KristiMC
KSH
mmwalker
Mrs D
my3princes
ReAnSt
Rose&Mike
smile4stamps

Team Donald
alison16
buzz5985
donac
goldcupmom
karliebug
lisah0711
MacG
mikamah
pudge the fish
RutgersAlum
SettinSail
skmommy
Zoesmama03

*Congratulations to all those who earned all 21/21 HH points for Week 3!*

Team Mickey
aamomma
DavidandDenise
keenercam
kitchensinkguy
smile4stamps

Team Donald
MacG
pudge the fish
SettinSail
skmommy


----------



## cclovesdis

Evening Everyone!

Thanks for all the support with my rough days. I did not eat a donut today! I haven't peeked at the scae at all this week, though. I have no idea what Friday will bring. I am planning to drink lots of water tomorrow and am hoping, hoping for a binge-free day.

I spent some time looking for a personal trainer last night and found one possibility. As I expected, the cost is significantly more. I am hesitant to spend that much money, but I am going to "weigh" the pros and cons some more. I think I spend some more time search for one tonight.

Have a great night everyone!

A few replies:



my3princes said:


> Wednesday's QOTD:  What is your best tip for keeping your life organized.  Clearly we are all juggling many things and trying to keep everything running smoothly.  What have you found keeps you most organized?



I love my to-do list. If I didn't have one, well, never mind. 



Rose&Mike said:


> CC--I wanted to comment on the eggs. (And I know everyone has a different opinion on this. This is just my experience.) Except for when I am making something like a quiche, which has a lot of eggs in it, I always eat a whole egg. I actually had a hardboiled egg for lunch yesterday (along with almonds, a string cheese, a mini-whole wheat bagel, and an apple). And I lost my weight eating whole eggs. It's a good source of protein AND can be a good source of omega3s. The issue here is what you eat the egg with. Bacon egg and cheese biscuit from McDs--not so good. Fried egg with a ton of cheese and white toast--not so good. I actually order hard boiled eggs from garden grocer when we go to Disney so that I can make sure I am getting protein everyday on vacation. Anyhow, in my opinion, in moderation, a whole egg can fit into healthy eating. Having said that, we made quiche last week and it had 6 eggs--we used 3 whole and 3 whites. It was 4-6 servings, so that makes it reasonable with the fat and calories, and you really couldn't tell that it wasn't all whole eggs. Hope this helps!



Thanks! I am going to try alternating oatmeal with an egg sandwich for a week and see if that helps. 



WeLoveLilo05 said:


> I just can't take this SNOW ANYMORE!!!!



Me too! AHHHHH. Hope your feeling better. 



keenercam said:


> Oh, and we got great news last night.  Andrew got his first college acceptance, and though it isn't for his first or second-choice schools it is an amazing, totally unexpected opportunity.  We are all like "WOW!!" and then   Still waiting to hear from 3 other schools, but this is pretty exciting.



Congrats to DS!


----------



## jking6

keenercam said:


> Oh, and we got great news last night.  Andrew got his first college acceptance, and though it isn't for his first or second-choice schools it is an amazing, totally unexpected opportunity.  We are all like "WOW!!" and then   Still waiting to hear from 3 other schools, but this is pretty exciting.



Congrats to Andrew. I hope he gets the one he wants. This is an exciting time for him. Education is very important to our young students.


----------



## my3princes

Merryweather27 said:


> I am not really all that organized.  I am ADD and extremely forgetful.  Most of the time I feel more like this girl:
> 
> http://hyperboleandahalf.blogspot.com/2010/06/this-is-why-ill-never-be-adult.html
> 
> (Warning - it's hilarious but does contain swearing.)
> 
> But I do two main things to keep my bills paid on time and get everything else that's crucial done in the nick of time.  (Note, general housekeeping doesn't count as "crucial" unless the in-laws are coming over or I am out of clean bras.)
> 
> 1) I try to round up anything I will need to take with me in the morning before I go to bed.  Making my lunch, any stuff to be mailed, recyclables to drop off (no curb-side pickup here), etc., etc.
> 
> 2) I write notes on the back of my hand as to what things really need to get done as soon as possible.  Today's notes are "laundry" (yes, I am out of clean bras ), "change sheets", and "pack shipments" (for my side business).
> 
> I get teased about my scribbled-on flesh a lot at work - you know, why my hand instead of a PDA or even a piece of paper?  My answer is always, "I can't lose my hand...or at least it would be very noticeable and painful if I did."
> 
> Have a great rest-of-Wednesday, everyone!    You can do it!
> 
> Nicole



Actually I think you are quite organized 



jking6 said:


> Wednesday's QOTD: What is your best tip for keeping your life organized. Clearly we are all juggling many things and trying to keep everything running smoothly. What have you found keeps you most organized?
> 
> Organized  that does not happen at my house. my hours at work chance constantly. I need a professional but thats another thread



Juggling is an organizational technique at times 



cclovesdis said:


> Healthy Habits Week 3 Results
> 
> *Conratulations to all of our participants!* We had:
> 
> 22 participants from Team Mickey and
> 19 participants from Team Donald
> 
> making *Team Mickey* Week 3's HH winner!
> 
> Congratulations to *my3princes* for being this week's winner! Please PM me you address and I will mail it to you as soon as possible.
> 
> *Congratulations to all those who earned 7/7 points for at least one of the three Healthy Habits!*
> 
> Team Mickey
> aamomma
> DavidandDenise
> flipflopmom
> girlrea
> Holly324
> jenjolt
> keenercam
> kitchensinkguy
> KristiMC
> KSH
> mmwalker
> Mrs D
> my3princes
> ReAnSt
> Rose&Mike
> smile4stamps
> 
> Team Donald
> alison16
> buzz5985
> donac
> goldcupmom
> karliebug
> lisah0711
> MacG
> mikamah
> pudge the fish
> RutgersAlum
> SettinSail
> skmommy
> Zoesmama03
> 
> *Congratulations to all those who earned all 21/21 HH points for Week 3!*
> 
> Team Mickey
> aamomma
> DavidandDenise
> keenercam
> kitchensinkguy
> smile4stamps
> 
> Team Donald
> MacG
> pudge the fish
> SettinSail
> skmommy



Way to Go Team Mickey   Keep up the good work!



cclovesdis said:


> Evening Everyone!
> 
> Thanks for all the support with my rough days. I did not eat a donut today! I haven't peeked at the scae at all this week, though. I have no idea what Friday will bring. I am planning to drink lots of water tomorrow and am hoping, hoping for a binge-free day.
> 
> I spent some time looking for a personal trainer last night and found one possibility. As I expected, the cost is significantly more. I am hesitant to spend that much money, but I am going to "weigh" the pros and cons some more. I think I spend some more time search for one tonight.
> 
> Have a great night everyone!
> 
> A few replies:
> 
> 
> 
> I love my to-do list. If I didn't have one, well, never mind.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! I am going to try alternating oatmeal with an egg sandwich for a week and see if that helps.
> 
> 
> 
> Me too! AHHHHH. Hope your feeling better.
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats to DS!



Lists work.  I just forget my list   Seriously I'm not sure why I make a grocery list as I leave it home every time.

good luck with you personal trainer decision.


----------



## my3princes

I'm actually home most of the evening.  I wasn't sure my kids would even recognize me since I really haven't seen them since Sunday.  Good news, they continued to act as if I wasn't here   I'm hoping to actually hit the sheets before 11:30 tonight.  I was dozing off at work today.

Thursday QOTD:  What Disney character are you?


I'm totally Tink.  I've got her body consciousness, fiery temper, personality, she's totally me or am I totally her


----------



## Disneywedding2010

I am having a really rough day.

 I've had nightmares the last two nights (stemming from what happened 3 years ago.) I have a ton of schoolwork and don't have the patience and can't focus on what I'm suppose to be doing. My diet has gone out the window for the week and I really don't care. I went to my training session yesterday and will go to the one I have scheduled for tomorrow. I just don't really care about anything at the given moment. 

I'm having a hard time today and no one to talk to. It always seems to happen that way. When I'm fine everyone is around and available. When I'm faling apart I can't find anyone to confide in. I'm trying to get things done for this class but  I have a feeling until after mediation on Friday nothing is going to get done. Its going to make for a busy weekend. 

I am calling my academic counselor tomorrow and telling her to give me a week off after this class. It will bump my end day back from March 14 to March 21st but at this point I don't care. I need a break and room to breathe. Life is getting really unbearable right now.


----------



## Disney Yooper

Disneywedding2010 said:


> I am having a really rough day.
> 
> I've had nightmares the last two nights (stemming from what happened 3 years ago.) I have a ton of schoolwork and don't have the patience and can't focus on what I'm suppose to be doing. My diet has gone out the window for the week and I really don't care. I went to my training session yesterday and will go to the one I have scheduled for tomorrow. I just don't really care about anything at the given moment.
> 
> I'm having a hard time today and no one to talk to. It always seems to happen that way. When I'm fine everyone is around and available. When I'm faling apart I can't find anyone to confide in. I'm trying to get things done for this class but  I have a feeling until after mediation on Friday nothing is going to get done. Its going to make for a busy weekend.
> 
> I am calling my academic counselor tomorrow and telling her to give me a week off after this class. It will bump my end day back from March 14 to March 21st but at this point I don't care. I need a break and room to breathe. Life is getting really unbearable right now.



I'm so sorry to hear that you are having such a tough time but it is totally understandable.  What happened is unimaginable to me.  We are always here to listen.  All aspects of our struggles in our personal lives affects our weight loss journey.  I'm glad to hear that you are going to give yourself a break.  It sounds like it will be beneficial.


----------



## my3princes

Disneywedding2010 said:


> I am having a really rough day.
> 
> I've had nightmares the last two nights (stemming from what happened 3 years ago.) I have a ton of schoolwork and don't have the patience and can't focus on what I'm suppose to be doing. My diet has gone out the window for the week and I really don't care. I went to my training session yesterday and will go to the one I have scheduled for tomorrow. I just don't really care about anything at the given moment.
> 
> I'm having a hard time today and no one to talk to. It always seems to happen that way. When I'm fine everyone is around and available. When I'm faling apart I can't find anyone to confide in. I'm trying to get things done for this class but  I have a feeling until after mediation on Friday nothing is going to get done. Its going to make for a busy weekend.
> 
> I am calling my academic counselor tomorrow and telling her to give me a week off after this class. It will bump my end day back from March 14 to March 21st but at this point I don't care. I need a break and room to breathe. Life is getting really unbearable right now.



I'm so sorry that you are reliving this day and night  You certainly need a break academically and emotionally.  I hope your fiance is around tonight to help you through this.


----------



## Disney Yooper

my3princes said:


> Thursday QOTD:  What Disney character are you?



This is a tough one for me.  I used to be Tigger.  I was always teased for my bubbly personality and hyperness.  My current work position has taken a toll on that aspect of my personality and I don't know which Disney character that would be now.  I guess I'm still going to say Tigger because that is who I am inside!


----------



## my3princes

Disney Yooper said:


> This is a tough one for me.  I used to be Tigger.  I was always teased for my bubbly personality and hyperness.  My current work position has taken a toll on that aspect of my personality and I don't know which Disney character that would be now.  I guess I'm still going to say Tigger because that is who I am inside!



Are you looking for a new job?  You need to break loose a day or two and let your inner tigger out.   I know exactly what you mean though.  Sometimes life just plain sucks


----------



## Disney Yooper

my3princes said:


> Are you looking for a new job?  You need to break loose a day or two and let your inner tigger out.   I know exactly what you mean though.  Sometimes life just plain sucks



A job opening came up in the U.P.  I'll be applying for it.  It isn't going to be as interesting as my current job but I'll be home with Chuck and will have more time to let out my inner Tigger.


----------



## my3princes

Disney Yooper said:


> A job opening came up in the U.P.  I'll be applying for it.  It isn't going to be as interesting as my current job but I'll be home with Chuck and will have more time to let out my inner Tigger.



That is truly fabulous news.  It may not be as interesting, but there is something to say for less stress and more Chuck


----------



## Disneywedding2010

my3princes said:


> I'm so sorry that you are reliving this day and night  You certainly need a break academically and emotionally.  I hope your fiance is around tonight to help you through this.



He is. He ran me a bath with soaking salts and I just laid in it for 45 minutes. I had to get away from the computer. The longer I sat here the more stressed out I got. We went to wally world last night and got junk food and movies for tomorrow. I have a training session that afternoon but that's all I'm doing. Then we're coming home and I'm going to veg with movies and junk food.

My best friend is coming over later that night after she gets off work. Alan is going to throw ribs in the crockpot tomorrow  morning so dinner will be done in the early evening. My phone is getting  turned off and I won't be getting online.


----------



## tigger813

QOTD: Most of the time I am  THere are days when I'm more like Pooh bear!

UGH!!!!! Another snow day here!!!! 10" and still coming down hard. They say it's supposed to be over in the next 2-3 hours! The weathermen were SOOOO wrong with this one! Some still list us as getting 3-6". DH is working from home this morning and taking the afternoon off. He's supposed to have a dentist appointment this afternoon though I don't think he got the reminder call so he had better call to check.

I think I'll go back to bed. I'll get in workouts later. No ME time today and I think I have a client on Friday afternoon. Oh well, maybe I can get my nails done while I'm there! Phone will be ringing from the school soon! I got a text from a tv station about no school.

TTFN


----------



## my3princes

Disneywedding2010 said:


> He is. He ran me a bath with soaking salts and I just laid in it for 45 minutes. I had to get away from the computer. The longer I sat here the more stressed out I got. We went to wally world last night and got junk food and movies for tomorrow. I have a training session that afternoon but that's all I'm doing. Then we're coming home and I'm going to veg with movies and junk food.
> 
> My best friend is coming over later that night after she gets off work. Alan is going to throw ribs in the crockpot tomorrow  morning so dinner will be done in the early evening. My phone is getting  turned off and I won't be getting online.



I hope you can find some peace and comfort today 



tigger813 said:


> QOTD: Most of the time I am  THere are days when I'm more like Pooh bear!
> 
> UGH!!!!! Another snow day here!!!! 10" and still coming down hard. They say it's supposed to be over in the next 2-3 hours! The weathermen were SOOOO wrong with this one! Some still list us as getting 3-6". DH is working from home this morning and taking the afternoon off. He's supposed to have a dentist appointment this afternoon though I don't think he got the reminder call so he had better call to check.
> 
> I think I'll go back to bed. I'll get in workouts later. No ME time today and I think I have a client on Friday afternoon. Oh well, maybe I can get my nails done while I'm there! Phone will be ringing from the school soon! I got a text from a tv station about no school.
> 
> TTFN



I hope the snow stops soon.  We had expected 2 - 4 " and got nothing   I'm not complaining though.


----------



## KristiMc

tigger813 said:


> UGH!!!!! Another snow day here!!!! 10" and still coming down hard. They say it's supposed to be over in the next 2-3 hours! The weathermen were SOOOO wrong with this one! Some still list us as getting 3-6". DH is working from home this morning and taking the afternoon off. He's supposed to have a dentist appointment this afternoon though I don't think he got the reminder call so he had better call to check.
> 
> 
> TTFN



You guys are getting hammered this year.  How many snow days have you had.  I am in North East Ohio - near Cleveland and we had 2 bad weeks in December (Lake Effect Snow) where the kids missed 2 days but these bad storms have thankfully missed us.


----------



## jking6

Thursday QOTD: What Disney character are you?

I think I am like Eyeore JUST BECAUSE

Yesterday was rough when I got on the Wii last night I went from a wii fit age of 34 to AGE 66.  I am only 51 oh well today is a new day...


----------



## my3princes

jking6 said:


> Thursday QOTD: What Disney character are you?
> 
> I think I am like Eyeore JUST BECAUSE
> 
> Yesterday was rough when I got on the Wii last night I went from a wii fit age of 34 to AGE 66.  I am only 51 oh well today is a new day...



My wii fit age has ranged from 16 to 67   Can't get upset over that.


----------



## tigger813

KristiMc said:


> You guys are getting hammered this year.  How many snow days have you had.  I am in North East Ohio - near Cleveland and we had 2 bad weeks in December (Lake Effect Snow) where the kids missed 2 days but these bad storms have thankfully missed us.



This is the 4th day in 3 weeks! Don't remember a winter like this before! It's like we get a storm every 3-5 days! I just noticed that we need to shovel out our mailbox! I can only see the top corner of it! Snow has stopped. DH and I will head out soon to shovel and snowblow though I forgot to get gas for the snowblower so it may be more shoveling!

Guess I should make the family some breakfast before heading out. I think DH and I will have a shake! I plan on doing a 3 miles on the elliptical today and at least 1 EASA2 workout. But I can also count shoveling as exercise today. I need to think about what to defrost for supper tonight. Don't have to think about supper tomorrow as we will be at the school's Winterfest and we'll have pizza for supper there. I'll be selling Usborne books with my superviser. It's a fun night for everyone. They have a cake walk, games and a basket raffle. I'll need to buy my raffle tickets tomorrow when I get there. They have a Star Wars basket that Ashleigh wants and there are a few others we'll sign up for.

Breakfast requests are coming in!

TTFN


----------



## lovedvc

I have been so stressed this week and for me stress=eating.  I went for a job interview last week for a newly opened office as a Medical Assistant.  I am currently working as an MA in an office that I love, but there is no room for me to move up the ladder.  This interview was for a newly opened office with a lot of room to grow and learn.  I have an inside hook there also, my friend is the PA and gave me a glowing recommendation.  I was the only interviewee who actually made it to the second interview and met the doctors.  It's been a week and I'm eating non stop, I just have this feeling that it's not good.  They told my friend that they loved me but have to go over the new offices finances to make sure that they can take me on.  Why didn't they think of that first? UGH. I hope this all works out my waistline can't take it anymore.


----------



## WeLoveLilo05

tigger813 said:


> QOTD: Most of the time I am  THere are days when I'm more like Pooh bear!
> 
> UGH!!!!! Another snow day here!!!! 10" and still coming down hard. They say it's supposed to be over in the next 2-3 hours! The weathermen were SOOOO wrong with this one! Some still list us as getting 3-6". DH is working from home this morning and taking the afternoon off. He's supposed to have a dentist appointment this afternoon though I don't think he got the reminder call so he had better call to check.
> 
> I think I'll go back to bed. I'll get in workouts later. No ME time today and I think I have a client on Friday afternoon. Oh well, maybe I can get my nails done while I'm there! Phone will be ringing from the school soon! I got a text from a tv station about no school.
> 
> TTFN



We are home too here in NJ, at the shore we only got maybe 8 inches this time, but up in northern NJ I heard they got 17 inches. But still, nothing is as bad as the 38 inches we got the day after Christmas . But I am so done with it, sick of seeing all this white snow, where's my grass? I miss my grass! And its pretty dangerous too b/c the snow is so heavy from the rain/ice mix that started prior to the snow that all the heavy branches from the trees are bent, I just hope none of them snap, that happened last year, it was such a mess.

I hear more is coming this weekend 

January = longest and worst month EVER!


----------



## ScubaD

I want to be like Goofy...
He is always joyful
He doesn't let bad things affect his spirit
He is fun to be around
He may be "goofy" but he has a heart of gold.

I am trying.

Dave


----------



## kinntj

jking6 said:


> Wednesday's QOTD: What is your best tip for keeping your life organized. Clearly we are all juggling many things and trying to keep everything running smoothly. What have you found keeps you most organized?



The only part of my life that is organized is whatever revolves around the kids.  Homework, clothes, etc is always organized for them to grab.  

The rest of my world, forget about it.  



my3princes said:


> Thursday QOTD:  What Disney character are you?



Buzz Lightyear.  In my own little world and I think I can do anything in my head and overly optimistic.  Will help a friend in need.



I have to go to my DD's school to have lunch with the teacher and DD for her Star student week.  I have to pick up pizza on my way, because that's what my DD wants.  I guess that's better than McDonalds, because I would have to drive out of my way and wait in a long line.  

I will be on later tonight to talk and post the QOTD for tomorrow.  I'm ready for losing this week, as I've been maintaining and not losing a lb. for 2 weeks.


----------



## my3princes

lovedvc said:


> I have been so stressed this week and for me stress=eating.  I went for a job interview last week for a newly opened office as a Medical Assistant.  I am currently working as an MA in an office that I love, but there is no room for me to move up the ladder.  This interview was for a newly opened office with a lot of room to grow and learn.  I have an inside hook there also, my friend is the PA and gave me a glowing recommendation.  I was the only interviewee who actually made it to the second interview and met the doctors.  It's been a week and I'm eating non stop, I just have this feeling that it's not good.  They told my friend that they loved me but have to go over the new offices finances to make sure that they can take me on.  Why didn't they think of that first? UGH. I hope this all works out my waistline can't take it anymore.



I hope you get it or at least get word so you can stop stressing



ScubaD said:


> I want to be like Goofy...
> He is always joyful
> He doesn't let bad things affect his spirit
> He is fun to be around
> He may be "goofy" but he has a heart of gold.
> 
> I am trying.
> 
> Dave



Goofy is my husbands favorite too 



kinntj said:


> The only part of my life that is organized is whatever revolves around the kids.  Homework, clothes, etc is always organized for them to grab.
> 
> The rest of my world, forget about it.
> 
> 
> 
> Buzz Lightyear.  In my own little world and I think I can do anything in my head and overly optimistic.  Will help a friend in need.
> 
> 
> 
> I have to go to my DD's school to have lunch with the teacher and DD for her Star student week.  I have to pick up pizza on my way, because that's what my DD wants.  I guess that's better than McDonalds, because I would have to drive out of my way and wait in a long line.
> 
> I will be on later tonight to talk and post the QOTD for tomorrow.  I'm ready for losing this week, as I've been maintaining and not losing a lb. for 2 weeks.



A good friend is hard to come by.  Buzz is a nice fit 

Have fun with daughter.  That sounds like fun


----------



## WeLoveLilo05

Thursday QOTD: What Disney character are you?
Cinderella, all I do is cook, clean, and do laundry. I just don't have evil stepsister or an evil step mother, or a cat that causes more work around the house, instead I have a kid who does that lol


----------



## my3princes

WeLoveLilo05 said:


> Thursday QOTD: What Disney character are you?
> Cinderella, all I do is cook, clean, and do laundry. I just don't have evil stepsister or an evil step mother, or a cat that causes more work around the house, instead I have a kid who does that lol



True, so true.  I hope someone here is the fairy godmother


----------



## tigger813

Shoveling is done. Came in and made a Newman's pepperoni pizza for DH and me. Less calories! Shouldn't have had the salt and vinegar chips with it. Plus I had a handful of M&Ms before shoveling but I think I worked those off. We're watching HP and the Order of the Phoenix! I'm in a HP mood I guess. Plan on watching Half Blood Prince later. DH has a dentist appointment at 4 today. Promised the girls we'd make waffles and sausage for supper. When this is over I'm heading down to get in 3 miles on the elliptical. I also need to do the EASA2 workout. Had a headache before going out to shovel so taking it easy for awhile.

Time to have a huge glass of water to wash out the salt from the chips. I may have a smoothie for supper since I ate too much for lunch but shoveling made me hungry!

TTFN


----------



## gudrench3

Hey there everyone on Team Mickey.  I know it isn't weigh in day (and I normally only weigh myself on Monday mornings, but I decided to see what today brought.  Well, I'm down two pounds since I weighed in on Monday.  Yay!!!  Supper excited about it!  So, my question is where do yall get those banner things that are in your signature that say WISH 15 lbs and all?  I'm so close to needing a 15 lb one.    I didn't know if yall just save them off of someone else's signature or what?!  

Thanks so much!  I hope it is a beautiful day wherever you are!


----------



## Applemomma

Hi all,

I haven't really joined in the conversation since we started and truth be told I've been pretty discouraged with myself (haven't lost a pound and not feeling like I'm giving it 100%). About the only thing I've been able to keep up with is drinking the water.

When we started someone asked what my goal was and I didn't really have one and maybe that's my problem. I'd like to loose 20 pounds but I've "liked to loose 20 pounds" for years so clearly that's no motivator for me.

However, I think .... no, I know ...I've got one now. This summer I managed to be able to do something that I said at the time was on my "bucket list" which inspired me to try and do other things on that list. One of them is the "Not Since Moses Run" http://www.notsincemoses.com/index.html

Now, I don't know why this appeals to me so much; apart from my once a week soccer game, or when something scary is chasing me, I don't run! But I really want to do this 5k. Also, if anyone listens to the DID Podcast, Dave's interview with Jeff Galloway really inspired me.

So that's my goal....this August I will run a 5k race (even if I end up walking it!). Haven't said it out loud to anyone yet except here but I did go last night to our indoor walking track and did a mile and a half brisk walk, (which for some reason my stomach muscles are telling me today they didn't enjoy) using Jeff's tips for training. Can't get out today because of the foot and a half of snow being dumped on us today but my plan is to go to the Mall tomorrow, walk another couple miles and reward myself with coffee with a friend.

Who knows....maybe next February I will head to Disney to do the Princess Marathon?


----------



## ScubaD

gudrench3 said:


> Hey there everyone on Team Mickey.  I know it isn't weigh in day (and I normally only weigh myself on Monday mornings, but I decided to see what today brought.  Well, I'm down two pounds since I weighed in on Monday.  Yay!!!  Supper excited about it!  So, my question is where do yall get those banner things that are in your signature that say WISH 15 lbs and all?  I'm so close to needing a 15 lb one.    I didn't know if yall just save them off of someone else's signature or what?!
> 
> Thanks so much!  I hope it is a beautiful day wherever you are!



I am no expert but you click on the "User CP" on the tool bar on top of the page and then click on "Edit Signature".  Where you see the smiley face families to include in the messages or the signature click on "more" and then open the page for full view.  Scroll down the page until you come across all of teh "weight loss" pictures and edit your signature page with the one you desire.  

Hope this is correct.

Dave


----------



## ScubaD

Applemomma said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I haven't really joined in the conversation since we started and truth be told I've been pretty discouraged with myself (haven't lost a pound and not feeling like I'm giving it 100%). About the only thing I've been able to keep up with is drinking the water.
> 
> When we started someone asked what my goal was and I didn't really have one and maybe that's my problem. I'd like to loose 20 pounds but I've "liked to loose 20 pounds" for years so clearly that's no motivator for me.
> 
> However, I think .... no, I know ...I've got one now. This summer I managed to be able to do something that I said at the time was on my "bucket list" which inspired me to try and do other things on that list. One of them is the "Not Since Moses Run" http://www.notsincemoses.com/index.html
> 
> Now, I don't know why this appeals to me so much; apart from my once a week soccer game, or when something scary is chasing me, I don't run! But I really want to do this 5k. Also, if anyone listens to the DID Podcast, Dave's interview with Jeff Galloway really inspired me.
> 
> So that's my goal....this August I will run a 5k race (even if I end up walking it!). Haven't said it out loud to anyone yet except here but I did go last night to our indoor walking track and did a mile and a half brisk walk, (which for some reason my stomach muscles are telling me today they didn't enjoy) using Jeff's tips for training. Can't get out today because of the foot and a half of snow being dumped on us today but my plan is to go to the Mall tomorrow, walk another couple miles and reward myself with coffee with a friend.
> 
> Who knows....maybe next February I will head to Disney to do the Princess Marathon?



Great goal Applemomma,
And a great place to share your goal.  I too have a goal to run in next years Disney Half-Marathon and I will do it.  Keep us updated on your progress.

Dave


----------



## mizzoutiger76

tigger813 said:


> Shouldn't have had the salt and vinegar chips with it.



OMG, I am addicted to those things! Thankfully the are almost gone and I can say no once again  Be careful though, the sodium may cause you to retain water and reflect a huge gain like it did for me last week 



Applemomma said:


> So that's my goal....this August I will run a 5k race (even if I end up walking it!).



Hi applemomma! I think your goal sounds fantastic.  I actually started a modified version of the C25K about 6 months ago (by the time I found it I was already about 2 months into running). I am not an athlete, nor do I pretend to be one, but I am extremely proud to say that I will be running my first 5K this weekend!  Now I know for a fact that if I can do it anyone can  I may end up walking at the end if I need to but I'm going to try really hard to finish it running.

So good luck and I really think you can do it.  My advice is to research, research, and research before you start.  Things like shoes, clothes, etc really have an impact on your running and you can get injured before you know it! I really should have researched the shoes b/c I really messed up my feet. 

Not much going on over here. Getting my water in, got Zumba again tonight.  

Have a great day everyone!

Nicole


----------



## SurferStitch16

Applemomma said:


> Hi all,
> So that's my goal....this August I will run a 5k race (even if I end up walking it!). Haven't said it out loud to anyone yet except here but I did go last night to our indoor walking track and did a mile and a half brisk walk, (which for some reason my stomach muscles are telling me today they didn't enjoy) using Jeff's tips for training. Can't get out today because of the foot and a half of snow being dumped on us today but my plan is to go to the Mall tomorrow, walk another couple miles and reward myself with coffee with a friend.
> 
> Who knows....maybe next February I will head to Disney to do the Princess Marathon?



GREAT goal!!  You can totally do it!!  Once you set your mind to it there is no going back and we will all be there to help out. Good luck!!



mizzoutiger76 said:


> I am not an athlete, nor do I pretend to be one, but I am extremely proud to say that I will be running my first 5K this weekend!  Now I know for a fact that if I can do it anyone can  I may end up walking at the end if I need to but I'm going to try really hard to finish it running.
> 
> Nicole



GOOD LUCK this weekend!!  All your training will pay off!!  Don't forget to smile big at the Finish for the cameras!!


----------



## tigger813

I had a few handfuls of the s&v chips. I just did my EASA2 workout. I burned over 200 calories! I'm drinking lots of water and plan on doing 2-3 miles on the elliptical later. I even thought about doing a WATP workout as I haven't done one in a while. 

Cleaning up the kitchen and listening to the podcast about the DREAM! I can't wait until June 2012!!!! Sounds like so much fun! Girls are supposed to be reading. Izzie is fighting me about reading so I asked Ash to read with her. Izzie's way above where she should be right now but argued with me about reading. I told her no tv and she asked why she was being punished. I said you're not it's just time to read. Of course, Ash had been like this too so I'm sure it will pass!

DH got called to his dentist appt early as they had a cancellation. Planning on watching Half Blood Prince when he gets back. I hope to get back on the elliptical around 6ish for about an hour. I'll probably start supper as soon as DH gets home. The girls want me to make the waffles into waffle sticks. I'll probably have one and one piece of sausage and then a protein shake.

TTFN


----------



## Applemomma

ScubaD said:


> Great goal Applemomma,
> And a great place to share your goal.  I too have a goal to run in next years Disney Half-Marathon and I will do it.  Keep us updated on your progress.
> 
> Dave





mizzoutiger76 said:


> Hi applemomma! I think your goal sounds fantastic.  I actually started a modified version of the C25K about 6 months ago (by the time I found it I was already about 2 months into running). I am not an athlete, nor do I pretend to be one, but I am extremely proud to say that I will be running my first 5K this weekend!  Now I know for a fact that if I can do it anyone can  I may end up walking at the end if I need to but I'm going to try really hard to finish it running.
> 
> So good luck and I really think you can do it.  My advice is to research, research, and research before you start.  Things like shoes, clothes, etc really have an impact on your running and you can get injured before you know it! I really should have researched the shoes b/c I really messed up my feet.
> 
> Not much going on over here. Getting my water in, got Zumba again tonight.
> 
> Have a great day everyone!
> 
> Nicole





SurferStitch16 said:


> GREAT goal!!  You can totally do it!!  Once you set your mind to it there is no going back and we will all be there to help out. Good luck!!



Thanks everyone and Nicole I want to see that finish line picture!


----------



## Stinasmom

*"What Disney character am I most like?"*

I asked my kids... DD14 said Minnie , DS9 said Tinkerbell - isn't he sweet!

I was thinking Mrs. Incredible... although I am not all that flexible, I have great kids (about the same age and appearance as the ones in the movie too  ), I am very strong for my size. And her hips look familiar .

Looking forward to tomorrow's weigh in and WIN measuring. Had a "day off" of sorts yesterday for DH's birthday.... man, did that cake taste good. Had champagne and wine though, so not use to it anymore, woke up with a crashing headache. Good thing I am teaching two Jazzercise classes today. Feeling better after the morning one. Afternoon class to go. 

Marcy


----------



## gudrench3

ScubaD said:


> I am no expert but you click on the "User CP" on the tool bar on top of the page and then click on "Edit Signature".  Where you see the smiley face families to include in the messages or the signature click on "more" and then open the page for full view.  Scroll down the page until you come across all of teh "weight loss" pictures and edit your signature page with the one you desire.
> 
> Hope this is correct.
> 
> Dave



Dave, thanks so much! I never knew those were down there! I appreciate the help so much!


----------



## gudrench3

I'm headed to the gym!!!  Woo who!  Hopefully, I can get in a good 1/2 hour on the treadmill and then some weights.  I hope everyone is having a good day!


----------



## ScubaD

gudrench3 said:


> Dave, thanks so much! I never knew those were down there! I appreciate the help so much!



Happy to have been of service.  Now we will watch your success.  Keep up the great job!

Dave


----------



## ScubaD

If the real contestants can have a last chance workout before a weigh-in then so can I.

Did my 60 minutes (not the 90 minutes on the DVD) of P90X Yoga and Balance routine and then 4 miles in 60 minutes on the treadmill.  Hope I can be under 270 pounds this evening at WW weigh-in.  I will let you know.

Dave


----------



## my3princes

gudrench3 said:


> Hey there everyone on Team Mickey.  I know it isn't weigh in day (and I normally only weigh myself on Monday mornings, but I decided to see what today brought.  Well, I'm down two pounds since I weighed in on Monday.  Yay!!!  Supper excited about it!  So, my question is where do yall get those banner things that are in your signature that say WISH 15 lbs and all?  I'm so close to needing a 15 lb one.    I didn't know if yall just save them off of someone else's signature or what?!
> 
> Thanks so much!  I hope it is a beautiful day wherever you are!



Great



Applemomma said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I haven't really joined in the conversation since we started and truth be told I've been pretty discouraged with myself (haven't lost a pound and not feeling like I'm giving it 100%). About the only thing I've been able to keep up with is drinking the water.
> 
> When we started someone asked what my goal was and I didn't really have one and maybe that's my problem. I'd like to loose 20 pounds but I've "liked to loose 20 pounds" for years so clearly that's no motivator for me.
> 
> However, I think .... no, I know ...I've got one now. This summer I managed to be able to do something that I said at the time was on my "bucket list" which inspired me to try and do other things on that list. One of them is the "Not Since Moses Run" http://www.notsincemoses.com/index.html
> 
> Now, I don't know why this appeals to me so much; apart from my once a week soccer game, or when something scary is chasing me, I don't run! But I really want to do this 5k. Also, if anyone listens to the DID Podcast, Dave's interview with Jeff Galloway really inspired me.
> 
> So that's my goal....this August I will run a 5k race (even if I end up walking it!). Haven't said it out loud to anyone yet except here but I did go last night to our indoor walking track and did a mile and a half brisk walk, (which for some reason my stomach muscles are telling me today they didn't enjoy) using Jeff's tips for training. Can't get out today because of the foot and a half of snow being dumped on us today but my plan is to go to the Mall tomorrow, walk another couple miles and reward myself with coffee with a friend.
> 
> Who knows....maybe next February I will head to Disney to do the Princess Marathon?



Great goal.  I hope this gives you the focus that you're looking for.



mizzoutiger76 said:


> OMG, I am addicted to those things! Thankfully the are almost gone and I can say no once again  Be careful though, the sodium may cause you to retain water and reflect a huge gain like it did for me last week
> 
> 
> 
> Hi applemomma! I think your goal sounds fantastic.  I actually started a modified version of the C25K about 6 months ago (by the time I found it I was already about 2 months into running). I am not an athlete, nor do I pretend to be one, but I am extremely proud to say that I will be running my first 5K this weekend!  Now I know for a fact that if I can do it anyone can  I may end up walking at the end if I need to but I'm going to try really hard to finish it running.
> 
> So good luck and I really think you can do it.  My advice is to research, research, and research before you start.  Things like shoes, clothes, etc really have an impact on your running and you can get injured before you know it! I really should have researched the shoes b/c I really messed up my feet.
> 
> Not much going on over here. Getting my water in, got Zumba again tonight.
> 
> Have a great day everyone!
> 
> Nicole



Good luck with your race this weekend



gudrench3 said:


> I'm headed to the gym!!!  Woo who!  Hopefully, I can get in a good 1/2 hour on the treadmill and then some weights.  I hope everyone is having a good day!



Good for you, I hope you had a great workout.



ScubaD said:


> If the real contestants can have a last chance workout before a weigh-in then so can I.
> 
> Did my 60 minutes (not the 90 minutes on the DVD) of P90X Yoga and Balance routine and then 4 miles in 60 minutes on the treadmill.  Hope I can be under 270 pounds this evening at WW weigh-in.  I will let you know.
> 
> Dave



Chris call that workout Stupid Yoga   He's got plyometrics tonight


----------



## poochie

Disney character would be Dory. Totally me - short term memory, heart is in the right place. Not too bright and no memory skills what so ever.    

Also with all this water we are drinking, does anyone else have to keep getting up in the night for the nightly visits.


----------



## SurferStitch16

ScubaD said:


> If the real contestants can have a last chance workout before a weigh-in then so can I.
> 
> Did my 60 minutes (not the 90 minutes on the DVD) of P90X Yoga and Balance routine and then 4 miles in 60 minutes on the treadmill.  Hope I can be under 270 pounds this evening at WW weigh-in.  I will let you know.
> 
> Dave



GOODD LUCK ScubaD!!!!!!!!!!!!! GO GET 'EM!!!


----------



## cclovesdis

Welcome to Healthy Habits!

My name is CC (short for Christina) and I will be your Healthy Habits coach for BL 11. I love the BL challenges and Healthy Habits has helped me significantly in achieving many of my goals.

*Some Background Information: *Thanks to donac (Dona-hostess of Team Donald) and jenanderson for their amazing help so I know how to coach!  I couldnt do this without seeing them in action previously.  I will be continuing the prizes that Jen started.

*Heres How Healthy Habits Works:* Each week there will be 3 Healthy Habits (HH) to complete. The first two HHs will always be drinking water and exercising. (Note: The amount and time will increase throughout the challenge!) At the end of each week, you will tally up the number of points you earned for the week and send me a private message with your total. Heres an example. For Week 1, the 3 HHs are drink Six 8 oz. glasses of water a day, exercise a minimum of 20 minutes per day, and eat at least 3 servings of vegetables a day. If on 4 days you get in all 3 HHs, you would report your points like this:

4/6 days of drinking water
4/6 days of exercising
4/6 days of eating veggies

*Your total points (ex: 12/18) AND your team name should be in the subject of your PM.*

*This is a team competition.* On/about Tuesday evening, I will post the weeks results. I will share the number of participants on each team and the top scorers on each team. *New for BL 11: *I will also list the people who earned 7/7 on one or more of the HHs for the week. If you participated on the team with the most participants, you will be entered into a drawing for the week's prize. Each prize will have something to do with the 3rd Healthy Habit for the week. I will post the winner and ask that you PM me your contact information. (Please Note: If you do not wish to be entered into the drawing, please let me know in your PM. I understand peoples WISHes for privacy.)

Participation in Healthy Habits is entirely optional, but I encourage you to participate and help your team be on top for the week. Good luck on your journey and I hope that HHs helps you as much as it continues to help me!

Welcome to Health Habits Week 5

*Week 5 is 1/28-2/3*

This week's 3 Healthy Habits are:
1) Drink *Seven* 8 oz. glasses of water.
2) Exercise a minimum of *25* minutes a day.
3) Eat 2 servings of protein per day.

At the end of the week, please PM me your points. I will post the results on/about Tuesday. Don't forget, this is a team competition!

Remember, every participant count, regardless of the number of points you earn!

If you have any questions, please free to ask!


----------



## kinntj

*1/28/11 Friday QOTD * *2 part*
Part 1 -What are your top 3 movies?  Any that made you laugh, cry or think?
Part 2 -Do you have a favorite exercise DVD?





My top three are:
Steel Magnolia's -Makes me laugh, cry and think
When Harry Met Sally -makes me laugh
Die Hard - just love saying the lines after watching it so many times.  Yippe ki yay %#@!  "Let's see you take this under advisement, jerkweed"  Best lines ever!

Favorite exercise DVD - Turbo Jam


----------



## poochie

This week we are targeting protein. What is everyone favorite protein sources, and how will you apply to this weeks challenge?


----------



## kinntj

poochie said:


> This week we are targeting protein. What is everyone favorite protein sources, and how will you apply to this weeks challenge?



I love meat, so protein is usually not a problem.  It's a lean protein or non red meat I need to change.  I hope to get in more salmon, tuna, turkey and chicken in my diet this week.


----------



## Merryweather27

So the computers at my work did not want to cooperate and let me log in today (I think they have a cookie blocker or something), so I just copied/pasted the stuff I wanted to respond to and will try to post it now.

Tracey – You can create your own workouts in EASA2?  I think I'm going to end up buying that game sometime in the near future.  Sounds like you guys are just getting buried with the snow!  Hope the storms come a little further and fewer between soon!

jking6 - I gotta agree with Deb.  I only have the Wii Sports, not the Wii Fit, but it has a similar fitness test thingy with an "age" result, and my results are all over the map.  I have been 16, I have been 74, and everything in between.  So, I don't put much (any) stock into it.

Vicki - Good luck; hope you get the job!  I am also working in a job that I love which is unfortunately kinda dead-end, but have not at all been motivated to try to find another.



Applemomma said:


> This summer I managed to be able to do something that I said at the time was on my "bucket list" which inspired me to try and do other things on that list. One of them is the "Not Since Moses Run" http://www.notsincemoses.com/index.html



Wow, that looks like so much fun!  I'm not a runner either (not at ALL), but that would be awesome.  Hope it gives you the motivation you're looking for to have that as a goal!

-------

*Thursday QOTD: What Disney character are you?*

Well, you can probably guess from my username and avatar that I am Merryweather.  Short, round, fiesty, love blue, not big on pink, and fiercely loyal in protecting my friends.

I had a great NSV today directly related to one of the questions from this week (I think Monday's?).  I went to the thrift store last night and picked up a $4 pair of pants in each of my next two sizes down -- a 16 and a 14.  Well, I tossed them in the laundry last night, then tried the 16 on this morning just to see, and it already fits!  I'm in total surprised-but-happy shock!

Going to Ruth's Chris for dinner tonight - the local business district is having a "Restaurant Week" where a bunch of fancy places have temporary $25 prix fixe menus.    I've eaten lighter today and planned on enjoying a bit of a splurge, but I just went to SparkPeople and entered what I'm planning to get, and it's actually pretty reasonable, calorie-wise, all things considered.

Nicole


----------



## cclovesdis

Evening!

Today was a binge-free day! I still have no idea what the scale will say in the morning, but I'm hoping for at least a maintain. My plan for the weekend is to write down everything I eat and then count points beginning Monday. I will not be eating foods I did not prepare from tomorrow's dinner until Sunday's lunch, so counting points will be difficult. I will make conscious choices whenever there are choices. 

Hope everyone has a great day tomorrow!  for weigh-in.

CC



poochie said:


> This week we are targeting protein. What is everyone favorite protein sources, and how will you apply to this weeks challenge?



I have an addiction to chicken. I can eat it prepared a million different ways.  Some of my favorites are stir fry, in tacos (hard shells only), chicken pot pie, and chicken with fruit-like orange chicken. I like it grilled either with a little bit of BBQ or teriyake sauce. I can find a way to turn chicken breasts into a meal 14 meals a week, but alas, my parents have a different opinion.

I also like ground turkey. It's also good for tacos. I will use ground turky for burgers. Veggie burgers are good, but I think they are high in sodium.

And, of course, eggs.


----------



## Rose&Mike

lovedvc said:


> I have been so stressed this week and for me stress=eating.  I went for a job interview last week for a newly opened office as a Medical Assistant.  I am currently working as an MA in an office that I love, but there is no room for me to move up the ladder.  This interview was for a newly opened office with a lot of room to grow and learn.  I have an inside hook there also, my friend is the PA and gave me a glowing recommendation.  I was the only interviewee who actually made it to the second interview and met the doctors.  It's been a week and I'm eating non stop, I just have this feeling that it's not good.  They told my friend that they loved me but have to go over the new offices finances to make sure that they can take me on.  Why didn't they think of that first? UGH. I hope this all works out my waistline can't take it anymore.


I hope you hear soon! Stress eating is the pits! I try to up my exercise a little bit when I am feeling overly stressed.



ScubaD said:


> I want to be like Goofy...
> He is always joyful
> He doesn't let bad things affect his spirit
> He is fun to be around
> He may be "goofy" but he has a heart of gold.
> 
> I am trying.
> 
> Dave


 Great description!



gudrench3 said:


> Hey there everyone on Team Mickey.  I know it isn't weigh in day (and I normally only weigh myself on Monday mornings, but I decided to see what today brought.  Well, I'm down two pounds since I weighed in on Monday.  Yay!!!  Supper excited about it!  So, my question is where do yall get those banner things that are in your signature that say WISH 15 lbs and all?  I'm so close to needing a 15 lb one.    I didn't know if yall just save them off of someone else's signature or what?!
> 
> Thanks so much!  I hope it is a beautiful day wherever you are!


I see Dave helped you out! Thanks Dave!



Applemomma said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I haven't really joined in the conversation since we started and truth be told I've been pretty discouraged with myself (haven't lost a pound and not feeling like I'm giving it 100%). About the only thing I've been able to keep up with is drinking the water.
> 
> When we started someone asked what my goal was and I didn't really have one and maybe that's my problem. I'd like to loose 20 pounds but I've "liked to loose 20 pounds" for years so clearly that's no motivator for me.
> 
> However, I think .... no, I know ...I've got one now. This summer I managed to be able to do something that I said at the time was on my "bucket list" which inspired me to try and do other things on that list. One of them is the "Not Since Moses Run" http://www.notsincemoses.com/index.html
> 
> Now, I don't know why this appeals to me so much; apart from my once a week soccer game, or when something scary is chasing me, I don't run! But I really want to do this 5k. Also, if anyone listens to the DID Podcast, Dave's interview with Jeff Galloway really inspired me.
> 
> So that's my goal....this August I will run a 5k race (even if I end up walking it!). Haven't said it out loud to anyone yet except here but I did go last night to our indoor walking track and did a mile and a half brisk walk, (which for some reason my stomach muscles are telling me today they didn't enjoy) using Jeff's tips for training. Can't get out today because of the foot and a half of snow being dumped on us today but my plan is to go to the Mall tomorrow, walk another couple miles and reward myself with coffee with a friend.
> 
> Who knows....maybe next February I will head to Disney to do the Princess Marathon?


You can do it! Thanks for sharing with us. have you looked into C25K or at Galloway's plan--run/walk intervals? 



mizzoutiger76 said:


> Hi applemomma! I think your goal sounds fantastic.  I actually started a modified version of the C25K about 6 months ago (by the time I found it I was already about 2 months into running). I am not an athlete, nor do I pretend to be one, but I am extremely proud to say that I will be running my first 5K this weekend!  Now I know for a fact that if I can do it anyone can  I may end up walking at the end if I need to but I'm going to try really hard to finish it running.
> 
> So good luck and I really think you can do it.  My advice is to research, research, and research before you start.  Things like shoes, clothes, etc really have an impact on your running and you can get injured before you know it! I really should have researched the shoes b/c I really messed up my feet.
> 
> Not much going on over here. Getting my water in, got Zumba again tonight.
> 
> Have a great day everyone!
> 
> Nicole


Have a fabulous race this weekend!!!! And great advice!



ScubaD said:


> If the real contestants can have a last chance workout before a weigh-in then so can I.
> 
> Did my 60 minutes (not the 90 minutes on the DVD) of P90X Yoga and Balance routine and then 4 miles in 60 minutes on the treadmill.  Hope I can be under 270 pounds this evening at WW weigh-in.  I will let you know.
> 
> Dave


Hope it goes well at WW!


----------



## Rose&Mike

Thank you CC for being our HH coach! Don't forget to pm CC your HH points along with your TEAM NAME tomorrow. Tomorrow is also a WIN day for everyone who is taking measurements!

Thank you for coaching this week Deb!

QOTD for today--Jesse.




kinntj said:


> *1/28/11 Friday QOTD * *2 part*
> Part 1 -What are your top 3 movies?  Any that made you laugh, cry or think?
> Part 2 -Do you have a favorite exercise DVD?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My top three are:
> Steel Magnolia's -Makes me laugh, cry and think
> When Harry Met Sally -makes me laugh
> Die Hard - just love saying the lines after watching it so many times.  Yippe ki yay %#@!  "Let's see you take this under advisement, jerkweed"  Best lines ever!
> 
> Favorite exercise DVD - Turbo Jam


Moulin Rouge--love, love it! And yep I cry!
Toy Story 3
Breakfast Club

The only exercise DVD I have is a WATP!



poochie said:


> This week we are targeting protein. What is everyone favorite protein sources, and how will you apply to this weeks challenge?


nuts, cheese, beans (including hummus), eggs



Merryweather27 said:


> I had a great NSV today directly related to one of the questions from this week (I think Monday's?).  I went to the thrift store last night and picked up a $4 pair of pants in each of my next two sizes down -- a 16 and a 14.  Well, I tossed them in the laundry last night, then tried the 16 on this morning just to see, and it already fits!  I'm in total surprised-but-happy shock!
> 
> Going to Ruth's Chris for dinner tonight - the local business district is having a "Restaurant Week" where a bunch of fancy places have temporary $25 prix fixe menus.    I've eaten lighter today and planned on enjoying a bit of a splurge, but I just went to SparkPeople and entered what I'm planning to get, and it's actually pretty reasonable, calorie-wise, all things considered.
> 
> Nicole


Great NSV and hope you have a great dinner!



cclovesdis said:


> Evening!
> 
> Today was a binge-free day! I still have no idea what the scale will say in the morning, but I'm hoping for at least a maintain. My plan for the weekend is to write down everything I eat and then count points beginning Monday. I will not be eating foods I did not prepare from tomorrow's dinner until Sunday's lunch, so counting points will be difficult. I will make conscious choices whenever there are choices.
> 
> Hope everyone has a great day tomorrow!  for weigh-in.
> 
> CC


Have a good weekend CC! Glad you had a good day today!

Princess Vija--I hope everything is ok with your Dad.

Cam--Congrats to Andrew!

Taryn--hope you are doing ok and having a good day!

I have had a busy couple of days. Errands yesterday, work today and a run tonight. Hope everyone is doing well!

We made the best pizza tonight. Thin crust Mama Mary's crust, hummus for the sauce, sliced onions and peppers, chopped fresh broccoli, topped with monterey jack cheese. It was so amazingly delicious. I really wasn't sure how much flavor it would have, but it was loaded with flavor!


----------



## Holly324

Good evening all!  To answer a couple of questions of the day - 

I would put myself as a cross between Mrs. Incredible and Dory...is that possible????  I dearly love my children and find myself stretched in about a million directions.  My husband is pretty incredible, too!!    However, I am forgetful and pretty spacey more often than I would care to admit!  

Favorite movies.... that is such a tough one for me!  My favorites include Sleepless in Seattle, The Music Man, and the Proposal.  I don't really have a fave DVD to workout to now that I have the Wii Fit.  I love it!  I actually did 35 minutes of Biggest Loser Challenge, and over an hour and a half of a variety of wii fit plus activities just today.  My kids love to do it with me, so that makes it go pretty fast.  

Hope everyone is gearing up for a relaxing, fun, ON PLAN weekend!


----------



## Applemomma

Rose&Mike said:


> You can do it! Thanks for sharing with us. have you looked into C25K or at Galloway's plan--run/walk intervals?



I have Jeff Galloway's site bookmarked and reading it through...right now I'm concentrating on the walking as he says that's the first step and right now it's just too icy to run safely here. Thanks for the encouragement!


----------



## my3princes

poochie said:


> Disney character would be Dory. Totally me - short term memory, heart is in the right place. Not too bright and no memory skills what so ever.
> 
> Also with all this water we are drinking, does anyone else have to keep getting up in the night for the nightly visits.



There's been lots of discussions about losing sleep over potty breaks.  You are not alone.



kinntj said:


> *1/28/11 Friday QOTD * *2 part*
> Part 1 -What are your top 3 movies?  Any that made you laugh, cry or think?
> Part 2 -Do you have a favorite exercise DVD?



Dirty Dancing
My Cousin Vinny
Pirates of the Caribbean series

I do not have a favorite workout DVD.  Chris loves the P90X series except for stupid yoga



poochie said:


> This week we are targeting protein. What is everyone favorite protein sources, and how will you apply to this weeks challenge?



Chicken, ham, steak, pork,  meat in generals.  Hard boiled eggs, peanut butter.  Chris likes fish and protein shakes and bars too.



Merryweather27 said:


> So the computers at my work did not want to cooperate and let me log in today (I think they have a cookie blocker or something), so I just copied/pasted the stuff I wanted to respond to and will try to post it now.
> 
> Tracey  You can create your own workouts in EASA2?  I think I'm going to end up buying that game sometime in the near future.  Sounds like you guys are just getting buried with the snow!  Hope the storms come a little further and fewer between soon!
> 
> jking6 - I gotta agree with Deb.  I only have the Wii Sports, not the Wii Fit, but it has a similar fitness test thingy with an "age" result, and my results are all over the map.  I have been 16, I have been 74, and everything in between.  So, I don't put much (any) stock into it.
> 
> Vicki - Good luck; hope you get the job!  I am also working in a job that I love which is unfortunately kinda dead-end, but have not at all been motivated to try to find another.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, that looks like so much fun!  I'm not a runner either (not at ALL), but that would be awesome.  Hope it gives you the motivation you're looking for to have that as a goal!
> 
> -------
> 
> *Thursday QOTD: What Disney character are you?*
> 
> Well, you can probably guess from my username and avatar that I am Merryweather.  Short, round, fiesty, love blue, not big on pink, and fiercely loyal in protecting my friends.
> 
> I had a great NSV today directly related to one of the questions from this week (I think Monday's?).  I went to the thrift store last night and picked up a $4 pair of pants in each of my next two sizes down -- a 16 and a 14.  Well, I tossed them in the laundry last night, then tried the 16 on this morning just to see, and it already fits!  I'm in total surprised-but-happy shock!
> 
> Going to Ruth's Chris for dinner tonight - the local business district is having a "Restaurant Week" where a bunch of fancy places have temporary $25 prix fixe menus.    I've eaten lighter today and planned on enjoying a bit of a splurge, but I just went to SparkPeople and entered what I'm planning to get, and it's actually pretty reasonable, calorie-wise, all things considered.
> 
> Nicole



I'm not suprised that the new jeans fit   That's great.


----------



## ScubaD

poochie said:


> this week we are targeting protein. What is everyone favorite protein sources, and how will you apply to this weeks challenge?



beef!!


----------



## SurferStitch16

poochie said:


> This week we are targeting protein. What is everyone favorite protein sources, and how will you apply to this weeks challenge?



An egg white wrap, BEEF (as ScubaD said) and chocolate milk is my new favorite way to get protein!!  I drink a glass after I workout and I have found it really helps on my muscle recovery.  I make it with SkimPlus(which is super super creamy) and Walden Farms Chocolate Syrup(ZERO CALORIES!!!!!). So it is only 110 calories a glass of pure delicousness!!


----------



## gudrench3

ScubaD said:


> If the real contestants can have a last chance workout before a weigh-in then so can I.
> 
> Did my 60 minutes (not the 90 minutes on the DVD) of P90X Yoga and Balance routine and then 4 miles in 60 minutes on the treadmill.  Hope I can be under 270 pounds this evening at WW weigh-in.  I will let you know.
> 
> Dave



Woo who!  Sounds like a great last minute workout!  I can't wait to hear how the weigh in went.  Good luck!


----------



## gudrench3

SurferStitch16 said:


> An egg white wrap, BEEF (as ScubaD said) and chocolate milk is my new favorite way to get protein!!  I drink a glass after I workout and I have found it really helps on my muscle recovery.  I make it with SkimPlus(which is super super creamy) and Walden Farms Chocolate Syrup(ZERO CALORIES!!!!!). So it is only 110 calories a glass of pure delicousness!!



The chocolate milk sounds so yummy!  Where do you get the syrup and SkimPlus?  I love chocolate milk so much!!!


----------



## Merryweather27

kinntj said:


> *1/28/11 Friday QOTD * *2 part*
> Part 1 -What are your top 3 movies?  Any that made you laugh, cry or think?
> Part 2 -Do you have a favorite exercise DVD?



My 3 favorite movies are 1) Serenity, 2) Return of the King, and 3) The Matrix.  Yes, yes, I am a geek.  

I do enjoy movies that make me think -- stuff like Schindler's List, A Clockwork Orange, Brokeback Mountain, etc.  But they usually don't end up my favorites...too hard to watch multiple times, which is what I tend to do with my faves.  I sobbed like a little baby while watching Up! -- DH and I are childless, and I guess I over-identified with Carl and Ellie.

I don't have any exercise DVDs.  The last time I worked out to a video was in high school gym, so it was a VHS - some sort of MTV dance workout routine.




kinntj said:


> Die Hard - just love saying the lines after watching it so many times.  Yippe ki yay %#@!  "Let's see you take this under advisement, jerkweed"  Best lines ever!



"Nine million terrorists in the world and I gotta kill one with feet smaller than my sister's."  



poochie said:


> This week we are targeting protein. What is everyone favorite protein sources, and how will you apply to this weeks challenge?



My favorite protein source is probably chicken.  But for this week's challenge, I will probably focus on dairy.  For some reason, starting with week 2 of this challenge, I have set myself a sub-goal of sticking with every healthy habit introduced as much as I can, even after they've been swapped out for something else.  So next week I will still be trying to track food every day, get 3 servings of fruit or veggies, and 2 servings of dairy in addition to the official HHs for the week.



cclovesdis said:


> Evening!
> 
> Today was a binge-free day! I still have no idea what the scale will say in the morning, but I'm hoping for at least a maintain. My plan for the weekend is to write down everything I eat and then count points beginning Monday.
> 
> I have an addiction to chicken. I can eat it prepared a million different ways.  Some of my favorites are stir fry, in tacos (hard shells only), chicken pot pie, and chicken with fruit-like orange chicken. I like it grilled either with a little bit of BBQ or teriyake sauce. I can find a way to turn chicken breasts into a meal 14 meals a week, but alas, my parents have a different opinion.



Congrats on today's success and good luck with your new plan! 

I am with you on your chicken addiction - it's almost the only meat we eat around here.  I bought a 5-lb pack of ground beef at Costco so long ago that I can't even remember, and discovered it in the freezer the other day, with half still left, with a best-by date of Dec. 2009!   Your chicken preparation suggestions sound delicious!  We usually do fajitas, chicken-broccoli-rice casserole, stir-fry, baked chicken breaded with Italian breadcrumbs...I know there are more, but that's what I can think of off the top of my head.



Rose&Mike said:


> We made the best pizza tonight. Thin crust Mama Mary's crust, hummus for the sauce, sliced onions and peppers, chopped fresh broccoli, topped with monterey jack cheese. It was so amazingly delicious. I really wasn't sure how much flavor it would have, but it was loaded with flavor!



That sounds delicious!  I never would have thought of using hummus in place of pizza sauce, but I might just have to give that a try!



Holly324 said:


> Good evening all!  To answer a couple of questions of the day -
> 
> I would put myself as a cross between Mrs. Incredible and Dory...is that possible????  I dearly love my children and find myself stretched in about a million directions.  My husband is pretty incredible, too!!    However, I am forgetful and pretty spacey more often than I would care to admit!



I would say that it is definitely possible!  I can identify with that combination, too.  



SurferStitch16 said:


> ...chocolate milk is my new favorite way to get protein!!  I drink a glass after I workout and I have found it really helps on my muscle recovery.  I make it with SkimPlus(which is super super creamy) and Walden Farms Chocolate Syrup(ZERO CALORIES!!!!!). So it is only 110 calories a glass of pure delicousness!!



Mmm...chocolate milk...

I was just about to go get a glass of skim milk to get my last serving of dairy in for the day.  I might have to stir in a couple spoonfuls of chocolate syrup now!


----------



## tigger813

QOTD: Favorite movie: 1)Return of the King-2) Love Actually 3)Half Blood Prince

Toy Story 3 makes me cry every time I watch it!

Favorite Exercise DVD: Tie between the new BL Power Walk and Leslie Sansone 3 mile Pilates Walk. If I have any time today I will do that workout! 

Got up and did 2 miles on the elliptical and watched Off the Map! Pretty good show. Predictable but I like it. Gotta see why Ash isn't up yet. She was going to set her alarm so we could go to the wellness center this morning for breakfast. They have a special Valentine shake that tastes like a chocolate covered strawberry. Can't wait to try it!

Heading to work. I think I have a 1pm client today. Then come home and once the kids are home and given a snack we will head over to Izzie's school to set up for WInterfest. I printed out my labels for the basket raffle. I need to grab some more money so I can purchase said raffle tickets. I think Ash was going to buy her own tickets as well. She really wants that Star Wars basket.

Better go so we can get to the WC and I can make her lunch!

TTFN 

Good luck with weigh in and please don't forget TEAM name in the TITLE of your message!


----------



## KristiMc

Good morning

Got some shoveling exercise in this morning.  I get to spend the evening/night at our science center with my ds(6) and the scouts.  Should be a interesting night.  Hopefully I will be able to sleep.

QOTD:
Favorite movies:  I have many but my top 3 are: Somewhere In Time, Serendipity and Frequency.

Favorite exercise dvd:  I like the Walk Away The Pounds.  I want to get a Zumba one.

Kristi


----------



## SurferStitch16

gudrench3 said:


> The chocolate milk sounds so yummy!  Where do you get the syrup and SkimPlus?  I love chocolate milk so much!!!



SkimPlus is made by FarmLand Dairies.  Its at Stop and Shop and Shop Rite and Welsh Farms up by me.  Its a purple container.  Its so much creamier than any other skim milk I've tried, I even like it better than 1% (or my old favorite 2%)!! The chocolate syrup I get at a store called The Christmas Tree Shop (the name is deceiving, they sell A LOT more than Christmas stuff) or there is a website my mom orders from, I will get it for you by the end of the day.  They have so many zero calorie things like salad dressings, carmel dip and marshmallow sauce.  And to be honest they taste REALLY GOOD!! I was shocked the first time I tried it.  I will definitely get you the info later.



tigger813 said:


> QOTD: Favorite movie: 1)Return of the King-2) Love Actually 3)Half Blood Prince
> 
> Toy Story 3 makes me cry every time I watch it!
> 
> Favorite Exercise DVD: Tie between the new BL Power Walk and Leslie Sansone 3 mile Pilates Walk. If I have any time today I will do that workout!
> 
> Got up and did 2 miles on the elliptical and watched Off the Map! Pretty good show. Predictable but I like it. Gotta see why Ash isn't up yet. She was going to set her alarm so we could go to the wellness center this morning for breakfast. They have a special Valentine shake that tastes like a chocolate covered strawberry. Can't wait to try it!
> 
> Heading to work. I think I have a 1pm client today. Then come home and once the kids are home and given a snack we will head over to Izzie's school to set up for WInterfest. I printed out my labels for the basket raffle. I need to grab some more money so I can purchase said raffle tickets. I think Ash was going to buy her own tickets as well. She really wants that Star Wars basket.
> 
> Better go so we can get to the WC and I can make her lunch!
> 
> TTFN
> 
> Good luck with weigh in and please don't forget TEAM name in the TITLE of your message!



Off the Map is such a good show!! I found it last week online because the boy was in Friday Night Lights so I figured I would give it a try and was surprised.  But like you said, its predictable!! BUt good!!
Toy Story 3 makes me cry every time too!!  You are not alone!!

Happy Friday everyone!!  Yay the weekend is almost here!!


----------



## tigger813

Come on Team Mickey! Off to a great start with weigh ins!!!!!!!


----------



## kinntj

Applemomma said:


> Hi all,
> So that's my goal....this August I will run a 5k race (even if I end up walking it!). Haven't said it out loud to anyone yet except here but I did go last night to our indoor walking track and did a mile and a half brisk walk, (which for some reason my stomach muscles are telling me today they didn't enjoy) using Jeff's tips for training.
> Who knows....maybe next February I will head to Disney to do the Princess Marathon?



That sounds like a great goal!  I need to concentrate on doing my 25 minutes.



tigger813 said:


> I even thought about doing a WATP workout as I haven't done one in a while.
> 
> Izzie is fighting me about reading so I asked Ash to read with her. Izzie's way above where she should be right now but argued with me about reading. I told her no tv and she asked why she was being punished. I said you're not it's just time to read.
> TTFN



I think I'm gonig to get WATP workout, as it's perfect for me with one bad knee.  I have the same problems some days getting my 3rd grader to read.  She's so busy doing other things, she doesn't want to stop.  As long as she does it before dinner I'm ok with it, but getting her there is difficult some day.



ScubaD said:


> If the real contestants can have a last chance workout before a weigh-in then so can I.
> 
> Did my 60 minutes (not the 90 minutes on the DVD) of P90X Yoga and Balance routine and then 4 miles in 60 minutes on the treadmill.  Hope I can be under 270 pounds this evening at WW weigh-in.  I will let you know.
> 
> Dave



Sounds like quite the last minute workout.  You're doing better than me, I didn't get one in. 



cclovesdis said:


> Evening!
> 
> Today was a binge-free day! I still have no idea what the scale will say in the morning, but I'm hoping for at least a maintain. My plan for the weekend is to write down everything I eat and then count points beginning Monday. I will not be eating foods I did not prepare from tomorrow's dinner until Sunday's lunch, so counting points will be difficult. I will make conscious choices whenever there are choices.
> 
> Hope everyone has a great day tomorrow!  for weigh-in.
> 
> CC



I need to write down what I eat too.  I started last week and got lazy and stopped mid week.  Time to start back up.  That way I can see for myself how many veggies, fruit and proteins I'm getting in a day.  Here's to us sticking to it!



Holly324 said:


> Good evening all!  To answer a couple of questions of the day -
> Favorite movies.... that is such a tough one for me!  My favorites include Sleepless in Seattle, The Music Man, and the Proposal.  I don't really have a fave DVD to workout to now that I have the Wii Fit.  I love it!  I actually did 35 minutes of Biggest Loser Challenge, and over an hour and a half of a variety of wii fit plus activities just today.  My kids love to do it with me, so that makes it go pretty fast.
> 
> Hope everyone is gearing up for a relaxing, fun, ON PLAN weekend!



I'm doing the Wii fit too and walking on the treadmill.  I still love my Turbo Jam DVD's, but can't do it right now until I get my fitness level up.


----------



## Kanga+2Roos

Hello Team Mickey!

I'm popping in to introduce myself as I was just assigned to this group!  I am just getting back into the weightloss routine & am now inspired to add a lot of exercise to my routine to make things more effective.  I lost about 50 pounds in between pregnancies via the South Beach diet but fell off the wagon & gained it all back.

So, my goal for the remainder of this challenge is to lose 35 pounds of the 85 that I am ultimately trying for.  I've made a good start, losing 6 pounds in the first 2 1/2 weeks since I changed my eating habits & started exercising.  I will be getting my exercise via the Wii by using a rotation of the Fit Plus, Biggest Loser, & my two Just Dance games.  It's way too snowy & cold to factor in any outside exercise, other than shoveling snow--yes I am a woose!      I have to admit, I am really excited about getting into a routine & for the first time in my life I like to workout!

My inspiration to lose weight & get healthy is my two boys!  I need to not only lose the weight to do more active things with them but to also set a good example!

So, I plan to go to the start of this thread & read my way forward to better get to know everyone & to I'm sure get lots of inspiration!  Looking forward to spending a lot of time with all of you!  

Kathryn


----------



## Kanga+2Roos

My answer to the question of the day is Romancing the Stone, Dirty Dancing, & Grown-Ups.  No favorite workout DVDs as I don't have any--the Wii will fill in for them!


----------



## WeLoveLilo05

Kanga+2Roos said:


> My answer to the question of the day is Romancing the Stone, Dirty Dancing, & Grown-Ups. * No favorite workout DVDs as I don't have any--the Wii will fill in for them!*



I have a few workout DVDs, the Carmen Electra Strip one  LOL (actually it works, you feel it, but I do NOT feel sexy doing it lol, actually I am kinda embarassed) and I have a hula dancing one that I just could NOT keep up with, the girl went so fast and I didn't even know how to do half the moves to begin with, but I totally get why those girls are so skinny lol.

But I agree my Wii is awesome! With all this snow and being locked in I have been using that (Just Dance and Wii Active). 

My favorite movies....hmmm...The Notebook makes me cry, The Blind Side makes me think (of how awesome that was to open up their home to a complete stranger and end up adopting him), and hmm I liked Because I said So and Fools Rush in, they make me laugh. But my favorite favorite favorite movie of all time is....A Streetcar Named Desire, love that movie! Loved Vivien Leigh, Marlon Brando in that one! Gotta thank my HS English/Drama teacher for that one


----------



## kinntj

my3princes said:


> There's been lots of discussions about losing sleep over potty breaks.  You are not alone.
> 
> Dirty Dancing
> My Cousin Vinny
> Pirates of the Caribbean series
> 
> I do not have a favorite workout DVD.  Chris loves the P90X series except for stupid yoga



I also love the Pirates of the Caribbean and I think those make my top 5.  I also lose sleep getting up for bathroom breaks.  



Merryweather27 said:


> My 3 favorite movies are 1) Serenity, 2) Return of the King, and 3) The Matrix.  Yes, yes, I am a geek.
> 
> I do enjoy movies that make me think -- stuff like Schindler's List, A Clockwork Orange, Brokeback Mountain, etc.  But they usually don't end up my favorites...too hard to watch multiple times, which is what I tend to do with my faves.  I sobbed like a little baby while watching Up! -- DH and I are childless, and I guess I over-identified with Carl and Ellie.
> 
> I don't have any exercise DVDs.  The last time I worked out to a video was in high school gym, so it was a VHS - some sort of MTV dance workout routine.
> 
> "Nine million terrorists in the world and I gotta kill one with feet smaller than my sister's."



My DH's favorite movies are the Matrix series, so I watch those when he has them on.  I like those. 

I love that quote too.   Or when he's in the duct work with the lighter "Come out to the coast..."




tigger813 said:


> QOTD: Favorite movie: 1)Return of the King-2) Love Actually 3)Half Blood Prince
> 
> Toy Story 3 makes me cry every time I watch it!
> 
> Favorite Exercise DVD: Tie between the new BL Power Walk and Leslie Sansone 3 mile Pilates Walk. If I have any time today I will do that workout!
> 
> Got up and did 2 miles on the elliptical and watched Off the Map! Pretty good show. Predictable but I like it. Gotta see why Ash isn't up yet. She was going to set her alarm so we could go to the wellness center this morning for breakfast. They have a special Valentine shake that tastes like a chocolate covered strawberry. Can't wait to try it!
> 
> Heading to work. I think I have a 1pm client today. Then come home and once the kids are home and given a snack we will head over to Izzie's school to set up for WInterfest. I printed out my labels for the basket raffle. I need to grab some more money so I can purchase said raffle tickets. I think Ash was going to buy her own tickets as well. She really wants that Star Wars basket.
> 
> Better go so we can get to the WC and I can make her lunch!
> 
> TTFN
> 
> Good luck with weigh in and please don't forget TEAM name in the TITLE of your message!



I'm also a Love Actually fan and I bought it, so I can watch it without the kids around.  Every time it was on TV the kids would gather around and it's not a movie for them for sure.  

I so want an elliptical machine and asked DH for one.  This year he got me the Wii fit, so I can't complain.  Maybe one day.  I'm sure he would also love to workout on it.

Your winterfest sounds like our PTA carnival held in March.  I usually work prizes room where it can get really hectic and hot in there.  Last year I worked the prize auction and it was a real pain.  The chairperson wasn't very oraganized, but this year we have new people and hope for a smooth run.  Last year we raised over $27,000.  That's good for a class B school in the middle of a recession.  Good luck!



KristiMc said:


> Good morning
> 
> Got some shoveling exercise in this morning.  I get to spend the evening/night at our science center with my ds(6) and the scouts.  Should be a interesting night.  Hopefully I will be able to sleep.
> 
> QOTD:
> Favorite movies:  I have many but my top 3 are: Somewhere In Time, Serendipity and Frequency.
> 
> Favorite exercise dvd:  I like the Walk Away The Pounds.  I want to get a Zumba one.
> 
> Kristi



Somewhere In Time is my MIL favorite too.   It sounds like you got quite the workout from that shoveling.  I do my shoveling in shifts to give my heart a break and not to over do it.  We're expecting 3" tonight into tomorrow.  

I need to buy WATP.  I hope to shop online today and get it.


Had to drive my DD's into school this morning since it was a later than usual bedtime for them last night.
Sorry to give you guys the QOTD early, so some of you had 2 to answer.  I will mostly have those out before I go to bed at 10pm.  That way it'll be ready for the next day for early risers.

It's Friday!


----------



## flipflopmom

Just a quick "I'm alive post".  Thurs was awful, migraine and stomach cramps.  felt dizzy and nausea yesterday, so 48 hours of sleeping on the couch.  better today, we have a 3 hr. delay today!  was worried about weigh in b/c I think I drank an entire 2 liter of ginger ale, but I managed to lose this week.  also did my measurements, and I'm down 6.5 inches, and I think I'm down 4 lbs this week, gotta look back and see what it was friday, i blocked it.  try to get back on tonight, but i have a pc show tomorrow to prep for.  we'll see.  

later


----------



## HappyMatt

I've been away from the computer the past couple of days, what with the snow and having no power and all. Thankfully our power has been restored.

*Wednesday's QOTD: What is your best tip for keeping your life organized. Clearly we are all juggling many things and trying to keep everything running smoothly. What have you found keeps you most organized?*

My wife!


*Thursday QOTD:  What Disney character are you?*

Goofy, with a little bit of Baloo mixed in.


*1/28/11 Friday QOTD 2 part
Part 1 -What are your top 3 movies?  Any that made you laugh, cry or think?
Part 2 -Do you have a favorite exercise DVD?*

Part 1 - 1)Casablanca  2)Star Wars: A New Hope  3)Jaws

Part 2 - Walk Away The Pounds with Lesley Sansone. Yes, I do walk away the pounds.


----------



## WeLoveLilo05

HappyMatt said:


> I've been away from the computer the past couple of days, what with the snow and having no power and all. Thankfully our power has been restored.
> 
> *Wednesday's QOTD: What is your best tip for keeping your life organized. Clearly we are all juggling many things and trying to keep everything running smoothly. What have you found keeps you most organized?*
> 
> My wife!
> 
> 
> *Thursday QOTD:  What Disney character are you?*
> 
> Goofy, with a little bit of Baloo mixed in.
> 
> 
> *1/28/11 Friday QOTD 2 part
> Part 1 -What are your top 3 movies?  Any that made you laugh, cry or think?
> Part 2 -Do you have a favorite exercise DVD?*
> 
> Part 1 - 1)Casablanca  2)Star Wars: A New Hope  3)Jaws
> 
> *Part 2 - Walk Away The Pounds with Lesley Sansone. Yes, I do walk away the pounds*.



How is that DVD? Whats it like? Is it hard to follow?


----------



## Stinasmom

Well, this weeks loss was disappointing... just under a pound, although I rounded to one pound since I rounded down a tiny bit another time. 

Sorry Team Mickey! Hopefully everyone else had a bigger week!
I am only 6 pounds from my (new!) goal then I will switch to "maintainer!"

HOWEVER, the WIN measurements were encouraging! Down 10 inches! 
Looking for 2 more inches in the waist, one or two in the hips. Dang, if I could stop losing in the bust .
Funny how my arm measurement hasn't changed. All those pushups or something. 

Getting behind again in the QOTD, But this one caught my eye - 

*Favorite Movies?*

1) 50 First Dates (super cute romantic comedy filmed in Hawaii!!)
2)Grease (I can't help singing all the songs)
3)Mamma Mia (see above )

*Exercise DVDs?*
I was going to say I don't work out at home with DVDs because of the classes I teach (Jazzercise), but actully I get choreography DVDs from Jazzercise every 10 weeks with about 30 new song/routines from which I can choose when putting together my set each week. These are only available to Franchisee-Instructors, but I have leant them to friends who were stuck at home or going out of town. 
There are retail Jazzercise DVDs available, however. (go to the website )

Guess I should get the kids to school now! Bye

Marcy


----------



## HappyMatt

WeLoveLilo05 said:


> How is that DVD? Whats it like? Is it hard to follow?



It is really easy to follow.


----------



## tigger813

WeLoveLilo- There are several WATP DVDs. I HIGHLY recommend the 3 mile Pilates walk and the 4 Fast Miles! Easy to follow and I find the Pilates goes by sooo fast!

Hanging at work. I have someone scheduled for 1 for a half hour. I got my nails shellacked! Pretty pink this time! I'll get my toes done in a few weeks before going to Coco Key!

Gonna have crackers and Laughing Cow cheese for lunch. Had my cup of tea and probably have some more. Sitting at the desk by the door it gets so cold!

Leaving here at 2! Taking my co-worker home and then going home to work on my fridge before going to Winterfest!

TTFN


----------



## ScubaD

Weigh-in last night had me down another 3.2 pounds, but was I tired.  I think I will take my day of rest today, I usually do another run before I get back to P90X.

So my three favorite movies.  I think this is one of the hardest questions I have to answer, as it is generally a very good "get to know you" questions in group settings.

In no particular order:
*Midwa*y (sat next to giant speakers when it came out in "sensoround" in 1976 and when the planes were on the screen it rocked and rumbled)
*Saving Private Ryan*
*The Lion King*


----------



## mizzoutiger76

ScubaD said:


> Did my 60 minutes (not the 90 minutes on the DVD) of P90X Yoga and Balance routine and then 4 miles in 60 minutes on the treadmill.



Wow Dave!  That is amazing  I wish I had your stamina to do that much exercise, keep up the good work! 



kinntj said:


> *1/28/11 Friday QOTD * *2 part*
> Part 1 -What are your top 3 movies?



1. Shawshank Redemption
2. Fraility 
3. Harry Potter series



poochie said:


> This week we are targeting protein. What is everyone favorite protein sources, and how will you apply to this weeks challenge?



Eggs, mainly.  I eat meat, but just not a big eater.  If you were to give me a choice between a chef salad or a steak, I'd just naturally go for the salad.  DH though HAS to have meat at almost every meal though so I get plenty of it still.



Rose&Mike said:


> We made the best pizza tonight. Thin crust Mama Mary's crust, hummus for the sauce, sliced onions and peppers, chopped fresh broccoli, topped with monterey jack cheese.



Cool! I've never had hummus before and I keep meaning to get some.  Where do you usually find the hummus in the supermarket? I think a pizza is a great way to try hummus for the first time  so I might have to give that a shot!



Kanga+2Roos said:


> I'm popping in to introduce myself as I was just assigned to this group!



Hi Kathryn! Welcome! 



flipflopmom said:


> Just a quick "I'm alive post".



I hope you feel better soon! 

Well, I'm still working on my water and am about to heat up my lunch.  Not sure what tonight's dinner will be since we'll be on the road.  Thanks everyone for your support on my first 5K! 

And I just have to add that today when I was done with my run, a girl that was getting dressed in the dressing room asked me how long it took me to get to where I could run as long as I did and how I got started.   I'm going to take that as a sign that it appears to some people that I actually know what I'm doing  How awesome is that! Someone asking ME for advice on running?!?!?! I'm so proud and it' so encouraging that I don't look like some fat girl TRYING to run. I may still be fat, but I AM running 

If I don't check in this weekend, you guys have a great Friday and an awesome weekend!

Nicole


----------



## HappyMatt

I've lost 20lbs in 28 days. Not a bad way to start the new year.


----------



## pjstevens

HappyMatt said:


> I've lost 20lbs in 28 days. Not a bad way to start the new year.



Way to go!  What an awesome start to the new year!  I'm down 15 (many, many more to go, but happy with the start).


----------



## cclovesdis

Hi Everyone!

Just a quick post to say that I will be without Internet for a few days. I'm going away until Sunday. My parents will love their peace. 

Have a great weekend everyone!


----------



## my3princes

HappyMatt said:


> I've lost 20lbs in 28 days. Not a bad way to start the new year.



Wow   I'm down 2


----------



## sarahrip

Way to go everyone on losing this week! its great to be taking this journey with so many others, you guys inspire me to keep going and I thank you for that!

Woot woot!! I'm in onederland FINALLY! lol I weighed in today at 199 so that means I'm down 2lbs from last week! yippee skipee


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

HappyMatt said:


> I've lost 20lbs in 28 days. Not a bad way to start the new year.



wow matt.  That is excellent!!!!!



Hi all.  I wish I could get on here to post more often but work and home life is just way to busy.  I just cant seem to find the time.  I am trying to keep up with reading and you all are doing such a great job.  Very inspiring.  I am still training for my half which is only a little over 4 weeks away.  That is also taking up my time.

I seem to have become a maintainer so far this challenge.  I know I am not giving my food choices 100%, I am doing well with running but I think I need to do something else to.  I blame nothing/no one but myself.  I am letting stress and a busy life get the best of me.  I do feel positive about the fact that I am not gaining weight and i am still running.  So if I have to deal with a plateau for a short while until things slow down so be it.

My dh got rear ended this morning and the car that hit him took off.  Luckily dh is ok, he is complaining that his back is sore but otherwise is ok, the bumber is damaged, an now since it was a hit and run we will have to pay our 500$ deductible to get it fixed. 

Im sorry to vent but I thought if I get this all out I can then allow my positivity to shine through once again.  thanks for listening.  You guys rock


----------



## Rose&Mike

mommyof2Pirates said:


> My dh got rear ended this morning and the car that hit him took off.  Luckily dh is ok, he is complaining that his back is sore but otherwise is ok, the bumber is damaged, an now since it was a hit and run we will have to pay our 500$ deductible to get it fixed.
> 
> Im sorry to vent but I thought if I get this all out I can then allow my positivity to shine through once again.  thanks for listening.  You guys rock



Oh, Lindsay! That stinks. How frustrating. I hope Mike is ok. He might be sore for a couple of days. I was rear ended when Tom was a baby and my back was really sore the next day and for a couple of days after. Luckily it was very minor. Hopefully his will be minor too.


----------



## Applemomma

Okay folks, I think I found a great new work out to give us an edge over Team Donald!!!

http://www.wimp.com/bestworkout/


----------



## ReAnSt

I am down 2 pounds for the week.  I got 20 our of 21 points for healthy habits.  I am down 3 inches for WIN.

I think I am gonna take today off from exercise as my whole body hurts.  Not sure if I am getting sick, if it is from all the shoveling or the exercise but at the same time I want the HH point so I might just do something for 25 minutes.

If you stayed the same or didn't have a loss don't beat yourself up.  Just keep moving and making healthy choices.


----------



## Disney Yooper

My 3 favorite movies:

1. Star Wars: A New Hope - In 1977, the special effects were mind blowing
2. Far & Away - I loved everything about this 
3. Sixth Sense - it is one of the only movies that had a truly surprise ending for me

Dirty Dancing & Grease should be up in the top somewhere too.  I have to watch them at least once a year.


----------



## jking6

Ok where do I start I am not sure how I will do this week. I had bad news on Tuesday but could not put it on the disboard until my daughter came home from college as she reads all threads all the time. I had to tell her in person.
My biopsy came back and I have Malanoma. My doctor who is my boss pulled strings and called in favors to get me into the specialist on Wednesday. Because of the depth I have to see the surgeon next week. Not sure if it has spread to my lymph nodes. 
I was told just 10 days in a tanning bed doubles your chance of skin cancer. I have done way more than that is my life.
surgery will be in a few weeks they hope. I have no symptoms of illness and by annual blood tests came back fine. Hopefully it was caught early enough.
Heres to hoping I lost some weight this week, I will weigh my self tomorrow as I usually do it in the morning.


----------



## Disney Yooper

jking6 said:


> Ok where do I start I am not sure how I will do this week. I had bad news on Tuesday but could not put it on the disboard until my daughter came home from college as she reads all threads all the time. I had to tell her in person.
> My biopsy came back and I have Malanoma. My doctor who is my boss pulled strings and called in favors to get me into the specialist on Wednesday. Because of the depth I have to see the surgeon next week. Not sure if it has spread to my lymph nodes.
> I was told just 10 days in a tanning bed doubles your chance of skin cancer. I have done way more than that is my life.
> surgery will be in a few weeks they hope. I have no symptoms of illness and by annual blood tests came back fine. Hopefully it was caught early enough.
> Heres to hoping I lost some weight this week, I will weigh my self tomorrow as I usually do it in the morning.



I'm so sorry that the news wasn't good.  Good thoughts for you as you deal with this.  Know that we are hear to listen.


----------



## poochie

I was sitting here reading all the posts from everyone and discovered I really did not really introduce myself short of my name and what my goal was. SO.....


Hi everyone  My name is Ann as stated previously. I am a proud Nana to 2 beautiful grandchildren, Melody and DJ (David Justice). I work a full time job during the day.  I also work twice a week as a receptionist at a local dance studio. Just try being around all the tiny Size 1 girls. Talk about  motivation.  Absolutely love them all as though they are my second family. Also my DH Mark  who says he is all for my loosing weight.  Also adopted mom to my black lab, mini schnauser, orange tabby and orange marmalade kitty. After one day last summer I had my BP taken it was out of control I decided to take control of my life. So here I am.


----------



## kinntj

*1/29/11 Saturday QOTD:*
How much screen time do you get a day that is not work related?
This would include tv and computer.  Have you been tempted to unplug for awhile?


----------



## tigger813

QOTD: Well, it depends on the day! Some days I go to the spa and have  clients and other days I go hoping for clients. I usually get on the computer when I get up or right after my workout. I am usually on several hours after the kids go to bed especially now with weigh ins coming in. If I'm home alone the tv is usually on though I'm trying to listen to more music or podcasts. Though lately I haven't had much time alone. I took Thursday off to have a full day to myself and ended up with no time at all due to the snow day and DH having the day off! It was a long day! Don't get me wrong but I don't remember the last time I had more than an hour to myself in the past month. I may have to take a day off next week though I have clients Tuesday, Thursday and Friday next week and those are the three days I work. Wednesday I'm going on a field trip with Ash's class. Things have been just crazy since Christmas!

I feel like I'm complaining! I think I need to go to bed! I had my Friday night drink and some microwave popcorn! I get to sleep in the morning for a bit. Ash has a basketball game at 11. I need to take her to get a b'day present for a party she's going to on Sunday afternoon! We have to be at the school for warm ups at 10:35. On Sunday we go to church at 9:30 and then after church Ash will have choir practice and then we're going out to lunch with another family. Then we will drop Ash off at her friend's party!

I hope to squeeze in at least one workout in tomorrow and one on Sunday. I do have Monday morning to myself I think.

Oh enough already ! I'm going to bed! Too much thinking is confusing me!!!!


----------



## HappyMatt

OK everybody, I am going to be away for a week. The family is headed down to Walt Disney World for a few days, then onto the Dream for a cruise. 

We are excited and can't wait. My wife and I spent last night talking about our diet strategy while at the World. We made lists of what food we are going to avoid and what foods we can only have in limited quantities. It made us really think about what our absolute-must have-favorites are and what we just eat because we are down there and it is in front of our faces. Hopefully we will be able to keep each other on track.


----------



## Applemomma

jking6 said:


> Ok where do I start I am not sure how I will do this week. I had bad news on Tuesday but could not put it on the disboard until my daughter came home from college as she reads all threads all the time. I had to tell her in person.
> My biopsy came back and I have Malanoma. My doctor who is my boss pulled strings and called in favors to get me into the specialist on Wednesday. Because of the depth I have to see the surgeon next week. Not sure if it has spread to my lymph nodes.
> I was told just 10 days in a tanning bed doubles your chance of skin cancer. I have done way more than that is my life.
> surgery will be in a few weeks they hope. I have no symptoms of illness and by annual blood tests came back fine. Hopefully it was caught early enough.
> Heres to hoping I lost some weight this week, I will weigh my self tomorrow as I usually do it in the morning.



Oh goodness...I don't know what to say but hang in there!  Sending you good thoughts.


----------



## WeLoveLilo05

jking6 said:


> Ok where do I start I am not sure how I will do this week. I had bad news on Tuesday but could not put it on the disboard until my daughter came home from college as she reads all threads all the time. I had to tell her in person.
> My biopsy came back and I have Malanoma. My doctor who is my boss pulled strings and called in favors to get me into the specialist on Wednesday. Because of the depth I have to see the surgeon next week. Not sure if it has spread to my lymph nodes.
> I was told just 10 days in a tanning bed doubles your chance of skin cancer. I have done way more than that is my life.
> surgery will be in a few weeks they hope. I have no symptoms of illness and by annual blood tests came back fine. Hopefully it was caught early enough.
> Heres to hoping I lost some weight this week, I will weigh my self tomorrow as I usually do it in the morning.


I am thinking of you and your family, stay positive.


----------



## Mrs.Malone

jking6 said:


> Ok where do I start I am not sure how I will do this week. I had bad news on Tuesday but could not put it on the disboard until my daughter came home from college as she reads all threads all the time. I had to tell her in person.
> My biopsy came back and I have Malanoma. My doctor who is my boss pulled strings and called in favors to get me into the specialist on Wednesday. Because of the depth I have to see the surgeon next week. Not sure if it has spread to my lymph nodes.
> I was told just 10 days in a tanning bed doubles your chance of skin cancer. I have done way more than that is my life.
> surgery will be in a few weeks they hope. I have no symptoms of illness and by annual blood tests came back fine. Hopefully it was caught early enough.
> Heres to hoping I lost some weight this week, I will weigh my self tomorrow as I usually do it in the morning.



  I wish I could give you a hug.  I'm sorry that you are dealing with this.  I hope you'll soon get good news that you've caught it at a very early stage.


----------



## Cupcaker

Long time no see everyone.  Sorry Ive been MIA for this month.  Im finally starting to get some down time from all the work I had.  I hope everyone is doing well, healthy, and happy.  So lots has happened this past month, wedding wise.  Ill try to keep it brief.

Well, it all started when my parents came back from Christmas vacation the first weekend of January.  I was waiting for my mom so that we could go wedding dress shopping.  We went to Davids Bridal first because I had no idea where to start.  It was there that it really hit me, this is for realIm getting married!  Four shops and dozens of dresses later, I found THE one.  I went to a bridal shop around my house with a cousin to try on dresses for fun.  I hadnt had much luck the couple of shops before so I didnt want to bother my mom to drive 40 miles to see me try on more dresses.  My cousin and I started pulling dresses for me to try.  One dress caught our eye because it was unique, but couldnt tell if it was good unique or bad unique.  I decided to try it on anyways just to see.  It turned out to be really GOOD unique, along with two other dresses.  This unique dress was only going to be at the store for that day because it belonged to a trunk show and was going to get shipped to another trunk show in a different state.  I needed my mom to help me make the decision.   One hour later, she was there, and I was trying on the dresses.  I tried on those three dresses about 5 times each just trying to decide which was THE one.  It was so funny because my mom was agonizing over helping me choose the best one that I joked around saying it sounded like she was going into labor.  I chose the one that best fit the look I was going for, vintage glamour.  Through all of this, I forgot to mention that THE dress was a size 2, and they were able to squeeze me into it LOL.  It was sooo tight, I couldnt even sit.  I ended up ordering a size 4, but Im hoping I eventually can be that size 2. Without further ado, here is my dress!!!

Its actually a strapless, and what you see at the top is the "jacket".  I will be wearing the jacket portion during church and taking it off and having the strapless look for the reception.





Heres the back:





Weve looked at several reception site venues.  We really liked one, which hopefully we will be able to book if all goes well.  Unfortunately we cant do the Disney venue that I wanted to do due to the cost, but this one reception site that I mentioned will be a good alternative. The church stuff is another issue.  We had our interview with a priest earlier this month.  Lets just say I tried my best not to leave there crying.  Im trying not to take what the priest said to me personal as Im going to attribute his harshness to being an older, conservative priest.  My DF and I have completed our pre-marital counseling required of the church as the next step in the process.  I assume I have to get in contact with the priest again so that we can set a date.  I was not looking forward to meeting him again, so I asked the church secretary if I could change priests.  She said yes, so I am waiting to get a hold of the other available priest.  I am hoping to set a date this upcoming week.  Once I get things set, Ill give you all the details and some pictures.

Non-wedding stuff, last weekend my DF and I, our families, and some friends went on the inaugural DCL cruise out of Los Angeles.  We had a great time.  Gained a couple of pounds while onboard, but I was able to lose the majority of them during the week by sticking to my calories and exercising.  I wish I had some pictures to share.  I should really get a camera.  Anyways, the cruise kind of hampered my goal of being 120 by my birthday which is in a week and a half.  Hopefully, I will be 122??  Regardless, Im happy and thankful to even be at this weight which I thought I would never see again. 

Ok, Ive written a lot.  Dont worry, theres a lot more, but Ill save it for another day.  Good night!


----------



## pjlla

jking6 said:


> Ok where do I start I am not sure how I will do this week. I had bad news on Tuesday but could not put it on the disboard until my daughter came home from college as she reads all threads all the time. I had to tell her in person.
> My biopsy came back and I have Malanoma. My doctor who is my boss pulled strings and called in favors to get me into the specialist on Wednesday. Because of the depth I have to see the surgeon next week. Not sure if it has spread to my lymph nodes.
> I was told just 10 days in a tanning bed doubles your chance of skin cancer. I have done way more than that is my life.
> surgery will be in a few weeks they hope. I have no symptoms of illness and by annual blood tests came back fine. Hopefully it was caught early enough.
> Heres to hoping I lost some weight this week, I will weigh my self tomorrow as I usually do it in the morning.



Team Donald friend here.... just want to say I'm so sorry about the news about your melanoma.  I will certainly be lifting you up in prayer over the next many days.  Please keep us all informed about how you are doing.........P


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

ReAnSt said:


> I am down 2 pounds for the week.  I got 20 our of 21 points for healthy habits.  I am down 3 inches for WIN.



that is wonderful.  Great week for you.  Keep up the hard work!



jking6 said:


> My biopsy came back and I have Malanoma. My doctor who is my boss pulled strings and called in favors to get me into the specialist on Wednesday. Because of the depth I have to see the surgeon next week. Not sure if it has spread to my lymph nodes.



Oh gosh I am so sorry to hear that.  You will be in my prayers.  I hope you caught it early and that everything gets better quickly.



poochie said:


> I was sitting here reading all the posts from everyone and discovered I really did not really introduce myself short of my name and what my goal was. SO.....
> .



Hi Ann, Welcome to our team.



kinntj said:


> *1/29/11 Saturday QOTD:*
> How much screen time do you get a day that is not work related?
> This would include tv and computer.  Have you been tempted to unplug for awhile?



I think its easier to say how much screen time do I not have.  I am in front of the computer on/off for a good part of the day, then at home I spend an hour or two on it at night, and probably the rest of the night minus making dinner/giving the kids a bath, the TV is at least on (not that I am always watching it)



HappyMatt said:


> OK everybody, I am going to be away for a week. The family is headed down to Walt Disney World for a few days, then onto the Dream for a cruise.



Have a great trip Matt.  I am so excited to hear about your trip when you return.  I think your plan for eating is great.  Have fun!!!!!



Cupcaker said:


> Long time no see everyone.



Hi Jeanette!!!  We missed you.  Your dress is absolutely beautiful and I know you will look stunning in it.  and a size 2. you go girl


Ok team mickey....after my vent session on here last night, I got up this morning and on my home scale it shows Im down 2.2lbs and I did my WIN measurements and lost 5 inches.  Plus TOM made its arrival yesterday.  So I dont know how to explain that but I will take it.

I am off now to make breakfast and then Ryan has bball this morning.  We will then head over and do some more cleaning out of mikes nana's apt.  Hopefully we will be done doing this by next weekend.  

Enjoy your saturday!!!


----------



## Rose&Mike

*Happy Birthday HappyMatt!!!! I hope you have a fabulous day and a fabulous trip!!!!*



mizzoutiger76 said:


> Cool! I've never had hummus before and I keep meaning to get some.  Where do you usually find the hummus in the supermarket? I think a pizza is a great way to try hummus for the first time  so I might have to give that a shot!
> 
> 
> Nicole


Have a great race! And very cool that someone asked you about running. At our grocery hummus is found in a case at the deli. It's also pretty easy to make at home if you try it and you like it.



HappyMatt said:


> I've lost 20lbs in 28 days. Not a bad way to start the new year.


Great job!



sarahrip said:


> Way to go everyone on losing this week! its great to be taking this journey with so many others, you guys inspire me to keep going and I thank you for that!
> 
> Woot woot!! I'm in onederland FINALLY! lol I weighed in today at 199 so that means I'm down 2lbs from last week! yippee skipee


Welcome to Onederland!!!! That's so exciting!



jking6 said:


> Ok where do I start I am not sure how I will do this week. I had bad news on Tuesday but could not put it on the disboard until my daughter came home from college as she reads all threads all the time. I had to tell her in person.
> My biopsy came back and I have Malanoma. My doctor who is my boss pulled strings and called in favors to get me into the specialist on Wednesday. Because of the depth I have to see the surgeon next week. Not sure if it has spread to my lymph nodes.
> I was told just 10 days in a tanning bed doubles your chance of skin cancer. I have done way more than that is my life.
> surgery will be in a few weeks they hope. I have no symptoms of illness and by annual blood tests came back fine. Hopefully it was caught early enough.
> Heres to hoping I lost some weight this week, I will weigh my self tomorrow as I usually do it in the morning.


Wow, I am so sorry. Sending good thoughts your way that they caught it early.


kinntj said:


> *1/29/11 Saturday QOTD:*
> How much screen time do you get a day that is not work related?
> This would include tv and computer.  Have you been tempted to unplug for awhile?


In the summer we barely have the tv on at all, and aren't on the computer much either. We live outside and have baseball season tickets. In the winter we hibernate and watch way too much tv and are on the computer too much as well. Luckily spring comes early here!

Tracey--I hope you get some ME time soon.



HappyMatt said:


> OK everybody, I am going to be away for a week. The family is headed down to Walt Disney World for a few days, then onto the Dream for a cruise.
> 
> We are excited and can't wait. My wife and I spent last night talking about our diet strategy while at the World. We made lists of what food we are going to avoid and what foods we can only have in limited quantities. It made us really think about what our absolute-must have-favorites are and what we just eat because we are down there and it is in front of our faces. Hopefully we will be able to keep each other on track.


Have a great time. The really important thing is to get back on the wagon as soon as you get back. It's so easy to procrastinate when you get back from vacation.

Jeanette--What a beautiful dress! I am so happy to hear your Mom is getting excited about everything. Welcome back!

Lindsay--woohoo for a loss!

We are finally having normal temperatures here! The normal high is 42 for this time of year and it's supposed to be 44 today, so we are going to run outside. We are scheduled for 13 miles, but I am kind of tired, so we might only go 10 or so. Our last long run was 12 miles, so I'm sure even if we go a shorter distance this weekend, we will be fine for the half at the end of the month.

Have a great day!


----------



## lisah0711

jking6 said:


> Ok where do I start I am not sure how I will do this week. I had bad news on Tuesday but could not put it on the disboard until my daughter came home from college as she reads all threads all the time. I had to tell her in person.
> My biopsy came back and I have Malanoma. My doctor who is my boss pulled strings and called in favors to get me into the specialist on Wednesday. Because of the depth I have to see the surgeon next week. Not sure if it has spread to my lymph nodes.
> I was told just 10 days in a tanning bed doubles your chance of skin cancer. I have done way more than that is my life.
> surgery will be in a few weeks they hope. I have no symptoms of illness and by annual blood tests came back fine. Hopefully it was caught early enough.
> Heres to hoping I lost some weight this week, I will weigh my self tomorrow as I usually do it in the morning.



I am so sorry to hear this.    I will keep you and your family in my thoughts and prayers.  Sounds like you have great medical care!  



HappyMatt said:


> OK everybody, I am going to be away for a week. The family is headed down to Walt Disney World for a few days, then onto the Dream for a cruise.
> 
> We are excited and can't wait. My wife and I spent last night talking about our diet strategy while at the World. We made lists of what food we are going to avoid and what foods we can only have in limited quantities. It made us really think about what our absolute-must have-favorites are and what we just eat because we are down there and it is in front of our faces. Hopefully we will be able to keep each other on track.



Happy Birthday and enjoy your trip!  



Cupcaker said:


> Long time no see everyone.  Sorry Ive been MIA for this month.  Im finally starting to get some down time from all the work I had.  I hope everyone is doing well, healthy, and happy.  So lots has happened this past month, wedding wise.  Ill try to keep it brief.



Hi Jeannette!    I was wondering where you were! Love the dress!  Did you decide on your venue yet -- maybe you did because you mentioned the jacket for the church?  



mommyof2Pirates said:


> Ok team mickey....after my vent session on here last night, I got up this morning and on my home scale it shows Im down 2.2lbs and I did my WIN measurements and lost 5 inches.  Plus TOM made its arrival yesterday.  So I dont know how to explain that but I will take it.



Great loss, Lindsay!  

Just popping in to say hello to TEAM MICKEY!  

Congratulations to all of us for sticking with this through the first month of our challenge!


----------



## WeLoveLilo05

HappyMatt said:


> I've lost 20lbs in 28 days. Not a bad way to start the new year.



wow thats amazing! Good Job!


----------



## WeLoveLilo05

I am feeling a little discouraged today...

My official weigh in isn't until Monday, but I thought I'd step on the scale this morning just to see. Since I started Jan 1st I have lost every week and I was sure that I was going to see a significant weight loss this week because this was the first week that I added 30-60 minute daily workout routines (lots of cadio)....and nothing...I stayed the same .

ugh, I am so sick of eating an egg for breakfast I want some choc cheerios! LOL
Just a little sad this morning.


----------



## Applemomma

Cupcaker said:


> Its actually a strapless, and what you see at the top is the "jacket".  I will be wearing the jacket portion during church and taking it off and having the strapless look for the reception.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heres the back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, Ive written a lot.  Dont worry, theres a lot more, but Ill save it for another day.  Good night!



What a gorgeous dress!!!!!!!!!! 

And I agree...you should never come out of a meeting with your priest crying about your wedding....switch priests.. that's NOT who you want marrying you! It would be a memory that would be hard to shake when you think of your wedding day.


----------



## lovedvc

WeLoveLilo05 said:


> I am feeling a little discouraged today...
> 
> My official weigh in isn't until Monday, but I thought I'd step on the scale this morning just to see. Since I started Jan 1st I have lost every week and I was sure that I was going to see a significant weight loss this week because this was the first week that I added 30-60 minute daily workout routines (lots of cadio)....and nothing...I stayed the same .
> 
> ugh, I am so sick of eating an egg for breakfast I want some choc cheerios! LOL
> Just a little sad this morning.



Please don't be sad.  Your body is going through a natural process.  When you add excercise your muscles retain water.  Just keep doing what you are doing it will catch up with you on the scale.  They also say you can not shrink and lose at the same time.  You have had consistant losses the last few weeks and now your body is shrinking to show those losses.  Look at the Biggest loser they lose big numbers for 2 weeks and then the 3rd week is not as big.  Hang in there it all works out in the end.


----------



## Mrs D

WeLoveLilo05 said:


> I am feeling a little discouraged today...
> 
> My official weigh in isn't until Monday, but I thought I'd step on the scale this morning just to see. Since I started Jan 1st I have lost every week and I was sure that I was going to see a significant weight loss this week because this was the first week that I added 30-60 minute daily workout routines (lots of cadio)....and nothing...I stayed the same .
> 
> ugh, I am so sick of eating an egg for breakfast I want some choc cheerios! LOL
> Just a little sad this morning.



I did the same thing last week, stepped on the scale 2 days early and was disappointed. I had a really rough week after that. Just goes to show you the power of the mental aspect of weight loss. 

Don't forget muscle and fat weigh the same (am I saying that right?). So as you build muscle you may not see big changes in pounds but could be lossing inches.

Last, if you're tired of eggs then have a bowl of cereal. I do Special K or Fiber Plus Antioxidants cereal. Measure your serving and how much fat free milk you put in. If you get bored with what you're eating the temptation to 'cheat' kicks in. Make sure you're eating a variety of foods.

Good Luck!


----------



## kinntj

Kanga+2Roos said:


> Hello Team Mickey!
> So, my goal for the remainder of this challenge is to lose 35 pounds of the 85 that I am ultimately trying for.  I've made a good start, losing 6 pounds in the first 2 1/2 weeks since I changed my eating habits & started exercising.  I will be getting my exercise via the Wii by using a rotation of the Fit Plus, Biggest Loser, & my two Just Dance games.
> My inspiration to lose weight & get healthy is my two boys!  Kathryn



Welcome to Team Mickey!!!  You have a great goal set up, so you're on your way to losing.  Your boys are a great motivation to get healthy.  I would also love to be around for my girls.



flipflopmom said:


> also did my measurements, and I'm down 6.5 inches, and I think I'm down 4 lbs this week, gotta look back and see what it was friday, i blocked it.  try to get back on tonight, but i have a pc show tomorrow to prep for.  we'll see.  later



Sorry you were feeling bad, but it looks like you did very well this week in spite of it.  Keep it up!



HappyMatt said:


> I've been away from the computer the past couple of days, what with the snow and having no power and all. Thankfully our power has been restored.
> Part 2 - Walk Away The Pounds with Lesley Sansone. Yes, I do walk away the pounds.



Glad to see you back on the computer.  I just bought WATP online last night and hope to get them next week.  It sounds like it's right up my alley.



Stinasmom said:


> Well, this weeks loss was disappointing... just under a pound, although I rounded to one pound since I rounded down a tiny bit another time.
> 
> HOWEVER, the WIN measurements were encouraging! Down 10 inches!
> Looking for 2 more inches in the waist, one or two in the hips. Dang, if I could stop losing in the bust .
> Getting behind again in the QOTD, But this one caught my eye -
> *Favorite Movies?*
> 
> 1) 50 First Dates (super cute romantic comedy filmed in Hawaii!!)
> 2)Grease (I can't help singing all the songs)
> 3)Mamma Mia (see above )
> Marcy



When you're so close to your goal, it gets harder to shed those last pounds.  You'll do it soon!  Very impressive with the inches lost from your body.  I'm not doing that right now, but hopefully will when I'm losing more consistantly.  



tigger813 said:


> WeLoveLilo- There are several WATP DVDs. I HIGHLY recommend the 3 mile Pilates walk and the 4 Fast Miles! Easy to follow and I find the Pilates goes by sooo fast!
> TTFN



I'll have to look into those.  I bought the 1/2 mile and the 5 mile fat burn dvd's last night online.  I thought a mix of long and short would be good, but the pilates walk sounds wonderful.



ScubaD said:


> Weigh-in last night had me down another 3.2 pounds, but was I tired.  I think I will take my day of rest today, I usually do another run before I get back to P90X.


  WAY TO GO!!!!



HappyMatt said:


> I've lost 20lbs in 28 days. Not a bad way to start the new year.



All this weight loss is making me want to work harder.  Truly an inspiration, so keep it up!



pjstevens said:


> Way to go!  What an awesome start to the new year!  I'm down 15 (many, many more to go, but happy with the start).



That a fantastic start to the new year!  Small goals are best.



my3princes said:


> Wow   I'm down 2



Way to go!  Keep up the work!



sarahrip said:


> Way to go everyone on losing this week! its great to be taking this journey with so many others, you guys inspire me to keep going and I thank you for that!
> 
> Woot woot!! I'm in onederland FINALLY! lol I weighed in today at 199 so that means I'm down 2lbs from last week! yippee skipee



WOW!  I can't wait to be in onederland.  I have 10 lbs, so my goal is before Spring Break.  You're my inspiration, as other who have lost so much already.



mommyof2Pirates said:


> .  I am still training for my half which is only a little over 4 weeks away.  That is also taking up my time.
> 
> I seem to have become a maintainer so far this challenge.  I know I am not giving my food choices 100%, I am doing well with running but I think I need to do something else to.  I blame nothing/no one but myself.
> 
> Im sorry to vent but I thought if I get this all out I can then allow my positivity to shine through once again.  thanks for listening.  You guys rock



We are here for you.  I am also just maintaining mostly this time.  I did get lazy with my food choices and today is a new day.  Just focus on today and plan ahead when you can.  

We're here for you, so go ahead and vent.  It can be a great journey and sometimes very frustrating too.  You need to re-energize like it's January 1st and you just started today.  You can do it!  WE can all do it!



ReAnSt said:


> I am down 2 pounds for the week.  I got 20 our of 21 points for healthy habits.  I am down 3 inches for WIN.
> 
> I think I am gonna take today off from exercise as my whole body hurts.



You've earned a day off.  You are doing fantastic!  I'm doing Wii fit plus today and some Just Dance 2 with the kids.


----------



## kinntj

Disney Yooper said:


> My 3 favorite movies:
> 3. Sixth Sense - it is one of the only movies that had a truly surprise ending for me



I have to agree with this.  I was shocked when I found out what was happening and I love that about a movie.



jking6 said:


> My biopsy came back and I have Malanoma. My doctor who is my boss pulled strings and called in favors to get me into the specialist on Wednesday. Because of the depth I have to see the surgeon next week. Not sure if it has spread to my lymph nodes.
> surgery will be in a few weeks they hope. I have no symptoms of illness and by annual blood tests came back fine. Hopefully it was caught early enough.
> Heres to hoping I lost some weight this week, I will weigh my self tomorrow as I usually do it in the morning.



I hope all goes well.  I'm so sorry you had to get that diagnosis.  



poochie said:


> Hi everyone  My name is Ann as stated previously. I am a proud Nana to 2 beautiful grandchildren, Melody and DJ (David Justice). I work a full time job during the day.  I also work twice a week as a receptionist at a local dance studio. Just try being around all the tiny Size 1 girls. Talk about  motivation.



Nice to meet you and get to know you more.  That would be a hard place to work, but could also be motivating too.  Dancing is hard work, so we know how they stay so small.



tigger813 said:


> QOTD: Well, it depends on the day! Some days I go to the spa and have  clients and other days I go hoping for clients. I usually get on the computer when I get up or right after my workout. I am usually on several hours after the kids go to bed especially now with weigh ins coming in. If I'm home alone the tv is usually on though I'm trying to listen to more music or podcasts. Though lately I haven't had much time alone. I took Thursday off to have a full day to myself and ended up with no time at all due to the snow day and DH having the day off! It was a long day! Don't get me wrong but I don't remember the last time I had more than an hour to myself in the past month. I may have to take a day off next week though I have clients Tuesday, Thursday and Friday next week and those are the three days I work. Wednesday I'm going on a field trip with Ash's class. Things have been just crazy since Christmas!
> 
> I feel like I'm complaining! I think I need to go to bed! I had my Friday night drink and some microwave popcorn! I get to sleep in the morning for a bit. Ash has a basketball game at 11. I need to take her to get a b'day present for a party she's going to on Sunday afternoon! We have to be at the school for warm ups at 10:35. On Sunday we go to church at 9:30 and then after church Ash will have choir practice and then we're going out to lunch with another family. Then we will drop Ash off at her friend's party!
> 
> I hope to squeeze in at least one workout in tomorrow and one on Sunday. I do have Monday morning to myself I think.
> 
> Oh enough already ! I'm going to bed! Too much thinking is confusing me!!!!



You have a busy life, so it doesn't sound like complaining to me.  My TV and computer time varies each day too.  I hope you get some rest this weekend.



HappyMatt said:


> OK everybody, I am going to be away for a week. The family is headed down to Walt Disney World for a few days, then onto the Dream for a cruise.



Have a great time!  I'm so jealous of the WDW part.  I don't like cruises, so I'll be jealous of the fun you'll have instead.  



Rose&Mike said:


> In the summer we barely have the tv on at all, and aren't on the computer much either. We live outside and have baseball season tickets. In the winter we hibernate and watch way too much tv and are on the computer too much as well. Luckily spring comes early here!
> 
> We are finally having normal temperatures here! The normal high is 42 for this time of year and it's supposed to be 44 today, so we are going to run outside. We are scheduled for 13 miles, but I am kind of tired, so we might only go 10 or so. Our last long run was 12 miles, so I'm sure even if we go a shorter distance this weekend, we will be fine for the half at the end of the month.
> 
> Have a great day!



We don't do tv too much in the summer either, but in the winter out screen time goes way up.  I need to change my habits, so I can do other more productive things during the day.

Have a great run!  You're so lucky to have decent temps.  It's about 24 here today and it just snowed 3" last night, so no exercise outside.  I'm doing the Wii fit plus today and maybe some Just Dance 2 in with the kids.  I wish I could run, but my Dr. for now says, "no go".  I do like to power walk though.


----------



## dis-happy

jking6 said:


> Ok where do I start I am not sure how I will do this week. I had bad news on Tuesday but could not put it on the disboard until my daughter came home from college as she reads all threads all the time. I had to tell her in person.
> My biopsy came back and I have Malanoma. My doctor who is my boss pulled strings and called in favors to get me into the specialist on Wednesday. Because of the depth I have to see the surgeon next week. Not sure if it has spread to my lymph nodes.
> I was told just 10 days in a tanning bed doubles your chance of skin cancer. I have done way more than that is my life.
> surgery will be in a few weeks they hope. I have no symptoms of illness and by annual blood tests came back fine. Hopefully it was caught early enough.
> Heres to hoping I lost some weight this week, I will weigh my self tomorrow as I usually do it in the morning.



Thinking of you during this time.  I'm a cancer survivor and know what it can be like heading down that road of waiting to see what's what.  Glad your family is there with you.  Sending prayers your way.


----------



## dis-happy

Down 3 lbs. this week and making up for that TOM stall-out last week!  According to WW I've lost 5% of me.  YAY!

This morning my dh was snuggled up next to me (it's cold, we sleep under the down comforter with no heater on at night), moved is hand over me and whispered "you're getting skinny".  Loved it.  Have a long ways ago before anyone could call me skinny but it's a great goal!


----------



## kinntj

Cupcaker said:


> Lets just say I tried my best not to leave there crying.  Im trying not to take what the priest said to me personal as Im going to attribute his harshness to being an older, conservative priest.  My DF and I have completed our pre-marital counseling required of the church as the next step in the process.  I assume I have to get in contact with the priest again so that we can set a date.  I was not looking forward to meeting him again, so I asked the church secretary if I could change priests.  She said yes, so I am waiting to get a hold of the other available priest.  I am hoping to set a date this upcoming week.
> 
> Anyways, the cruise kind of hampered my goal of being 120 by my birthday which is in a week and a half.  Hopefully, I will be 122??  Regardless, Im happy and thankful to even be at this weight which I thought I would never see again.



Congratulations on being engaged and plannning your wedding!  It sounds like you're on your way.  
I'm so glad you decided to ask for another Priest, as a wedding and marriage is important and you should feel happy, not sad.  I hope this new priest can make you guys happy.
You're doing so well on your weight loss and you're almost to your goal.  

Your dress is beautiful!  It looks like it would be good for a petite or a tall person.  



WeLoveLilo05 said:


> I am feeling a little discouraged today...
> 
> My official weigh in isn't until Monday, but I thought I'd step on the scale this morning just to see. Since I started Jan 1st I have lost every week and I was sure that I was going to see a significant weight loss this week because this was the first week that I added 30-60 minute daily workout routines (lots of cadio)....and nothing...I stayed the same .
> 
> ugh, I am so sick of eating an egg for breakfast I want some choc cheerios! LOL
> Just a little sad this morning.



I'm so sorry that this week didn't go as planned.  Keep working on it and it'll continue to go down again.  There may be weeks where your body is improving in other areas you're not aware of.  I would only be concerned if you didn't lose after 2-3 weeks.  Only then would I look at what I was doing and change it up a bit.  You got a lot of great responces so far, so I won't go into any more.  Keep it up though, you're doing good.


----------



## kinntj

dis-happy said:


> Down 3 lbs. this week and making up for that TOM stall-out last week!  According to WW I've lost 5% of me.  YAY!
> 
> This morning my dh was snuggled up next to me (it's cold, we sleep under the down comforter with no heater on at night), moved is hand over me and whispered "you're getting skinny".  Loved it.  Have a long ways ago before anyone could call me skinny but it's a great goal!



This past week was my TOM, so my weight stayed the same this week.  I'm praying for a decent drop next week. 

5% is wonderful!  That's so nice of your DH to notice like that.  Great motivation!


----------



## tigger813

WeLoveLilo- Have you tried the Cinnamon Burst Cheerios!!!! They are awesome and I hate Cheerios! 110 calories a serving with a 1/2 cup of skim milk!

Back from the basketball game. They lost but Ash had her best game! Brian was the time and scorekeeper today. 

Just had 2 TJs Chicken Burgers. They were really good! I put some chipotle mayo on them and some French fried onions for some crunch and put them on potato rolls. Brian and I liked them better than the chili lime ones. I'll be buying them again!

Going to have a piece of chocolate cake and then I will have a shake for supper. Gotta get drinking my water. We have to clean out the fridge. Water keeps collecting on the bottom and we don't know why. It's empty so we will scrub all the shelves and restock it. The kitchen is a disaster! The living room and dining room aren't much better. Girls also need to clean their rooms. Hoping I don't get called into work. I want to put on my jammies and have a mango margarita!

I hope to get in 2 EASA2 workouts later if we get the cleaning done. Guess I'll get the cake and get that out of the way! 

TTFN


----------



## WeLoveLilo05

Thanks everyone for the encouraging words! I am not giving up, I just did 45 minutes with the Wii and I am going to do some sit ups! I am DETERMINED to look good in any bathing suit I want this year and I totally wanna blow fiance's mind when he sees me in my wedding dress in August! I will do this! I know I can!
Tigger, do they taste like cinnamon buns? LoL! If so I am ALL in!
Choc cheerios I don't think was too bad with the calories (maybe 150 with milk) but of course sugar a big no no.

Does anyone still eat what they want but in moderation? I am afraid that I won't be able to stop myself if I get a bowl of like macaroni! LOL haven't had that since before new years I think.....


----------



## Disneywedding2010

I wanted to update everyone on how the last few days have gone. Emotional is an understatement when I'd have to use a word to describe them.

The 3 year anniversary of their death went okay with no big issues. I was pretty much in a fog most of the day. I ate junk food on and off but nothing to terrible (I'm still at the same weight for the past 3 weeks. Hasn't gone up, hasn't gone down.) Yesterday I had mediation that was a complete waste of 4 hours. The settlement I was offered was a complete joke and now I have to go to trial in a month. I'm not looking forward to this at all. I'm not going to go into all the particulars of why going to trial is going to be a nightmare but just know I'm going to be miserable.

I haven't done a whole lot of homework in the last few days and well now that has caught up to me. I'm going to be spending the weekend doing 3 assignments that are all due over the course of the next few days. Oh, and then Monday I have jury duty *rolls eyes*. Tuesday (Feb 1st) could not get here fast enough. 

I have a class right after this one is finished. So not counting today I'll have another class start in 9 days. Well, considering everything that is going on I'm going to take an extended break (if I can) and start my last class AFTER this trial crap is over. There is no way I'm going to be able to finish my last class of my Bachelors degree with all this mombojumbo going on. I registered for the commencement ceremony at the end of April and then after returning from AZ I'll be less then 2 weeks until my graduation trip to Disney. So I have things to look forward to, I just have to get through this next 4 to 6 weeks.


----------



## Holly324

tigger813 said:


> WeLoveLilo- Have you tried the Cinnamon Burst Cheerios!!!! They are awesome and I hate Cheerios! 110 calories a serving with a 1/2 cup of skim milk!



I had to reply to this one.  I LOVE the cinnamon burst cheerios!!!  Soo good!  I have been having them every morning....I am sure I will need some variety soon, but I am loving them for right now!  

My oldest DS walked into my room this morning at 5am telling me he had a sore throat.  Took him to the doc, and both he and his bro have strep.    Poor sick boys.  We are having a movie marathon today since we have to stay hunkered down all day.

Hope you all have a great day!  I weigh in Monday....Please, please please be a loss!!!


----------



## SurferStitch16

pjstevens said:


> Way to go!  What an awesome start to the new year!  I'm down 15 (many, many more to go, but happy with the start).



WAY TO GO BOTH YOU AND MATT!!!!!!! 



sarahrip said:


> Way to go everyone on losing this week! its great to be taking this journey with so many others, you guys inspire me to keep going and I thank you for that!
> 
> Woot woot!! I'm in onederland FINALLY! lol I weighed in today at 199 so that means I'm down 2lbs from last week! yippee skipee



CONGRATS!!!!!!!!! YAY!! 



mommyof2Pirates said:


> wow matt.  That is excellent!!!!!
> 
> My dh got rear ended this morning and the car that hit him took off.  Luckily dh is ok, he is complaining that his back is sore but otherwise is ok, the bumber is damaged, an now since it was a hit and run we will have to pay our 500$ deductible to get it fixed.
> 
> Im sorry to vent but I thought if I get this all out I can then allow my positivity to shine through once again.  thanks for listening.  You guys rock



Glad your DH is ok!! I am so sorry about that though!!  What a hassle and to have to pay the deductible!!  I know the feeling, but it wasn't a hit and run.  The guy who hit me didn't have insurance and my insurance company tried to go after him to get the money but he had no assets to take so it was a lost cause.  I am so sorry that it happened to you!!  At least he is safe, a car can always be fixed!!


----------



## tigger813

WeLoveLilo05 said:


> Thanks everyone for the encouraging words! I am not giving up, I just did 45 minutes with the Wii and I am going to do some sit ups! I am DETERMINED to look good in any bathing suit I want this year and I totally wanna blow fiance's mind when he sees me in my wedding dress in August! I will do this! I know I can!
> Tigger, do they taste like cinnamon buns? LoL! If so I am ALL in!
> Choc cheerios I don't think was too bad with the calories (maybe 150 with milk) but of course sugar a big no no.
> 
> Does anyone still eat what they want but in moderation? I am afraid that I won't be able to stop myself if I get a bowl of like macaroni! LOL haven't had that since before new years I think.....



Tastes like Cinnamon Toast Crunch! I'm hoping to get a few more boxes this week!!!!!


----------



## Rose&Mike

WeLoveLilo05 said:


> Does anyone still eat what they want but in moderation? I am afraid that I won't be able to stop myself if I get a bowl of like macaroni! LOL haven't had that since before new years I think.....


Kind of. I am big into portion control. Spark people has several articles about portion distortion. There is also a book called "Why the French don't diet" that addresses portion size. Having said that, when I started this journey last year my favorite foods were potato chips with dip, anything chocolate, and macaroni and cheese. It doesn't matter how much you watch your portions, this should not be the staples of any diet. 

So I try to eat as healthy as I can the majority of the time, eating good portions, and then work in the not so healthy stuff. Take two examples--french fries and pizza. I LOVE french fries. They are a treat food, that I only have when I go out to eat or occasionally get takeout and usually no more than once a week. I have a small serving. I try to leave some on the plate. And I usually try to eat something healthy with them. Pizza--I only eat thin crust veggie pizza. I usually try to stick to no more than two pieces and a lot of times we make pizza at home and load it up with tons of healthy stuff and it's fabulous! So, yes, I do eat what I want, but I work it into my healthy lifestyle. I watch my portions and try to make my favorite treats as healthy as possible. Hope this helps!



Holly324 said:


> I had to reply to this one.  I LOVE the cinnamon burst cheerios!!!  Soo good!  I have been having them every morning....I am sure I will need some variety soon, but I am loving them for right now!
> 
> My oldest DS walked into my room this morning at 5am telling me he had a sore throat.  Took him to the doc, and both he and his bro have strep.    Poor sick boys.  We are having a movie marathon today since we have to stay hunkered down all day.
> 
> Hope you all have a great day!  I weigh in Monday....Please, please please be a loss!!!


Oh, strep. No fun! Hope they feel better soon!


----------



## tigger813

Rose- Like your new photos!!!

Ok, Mickeys! We are in the lead but have had less than half of you PM me your weigh ins! Where is everyone?

Remember don't tell me how much you lost! I need your weight so I know I have everything right! Only had 1 or two not include team name so I've gotten that message through!

I really need to get off my butt and do a workout. I have been cleaning all afternoon and drinking water. I did just have a margarita. PLanning on a shake for supper as nothing else sounds appetizing tonight. My tummy has been a bit uncooperative today!

We're watching Princess and the Frog now! Feeling quite tired. I did weigh myself yesterday but I was feeling bloated so I was hoping that by Monday I would have a better loss but i don't think that's going to happen. Oh well! I hope to get up and do the elliptical in the morning. Eating out for lunch so I will have to be good the rest of the day. I guess I will have to devote tomorrow afternoon to some good workouts. 

Time for some more water!

TTFN


----------



## SurferStitch16

tigger813 said:


> Rose- Like your new photos!!!
> 
> Ok, Mickeys! We are in the lead but have had less than half of you PM me your weigh ins! Where is everyone?
> 
> Remember don't tell me how much you lost! I need your weight so I know I have everything right! Only had 1 or two not include team name so I've gotten that message through!
> 
> I really need to get off my butt and do a workout. I have been cleaning all afternoon and drinking water. I did just have a margarita. PLanning on a shake for supper as nothing else sounds appetizing tonight. My tummy has been a bit uncooperative today!
> 
> We're watching Princess and the Frog now! Feeling quite tired. I did weigh myself yesterday but I was feeling bloated so I was hoping that by Monday I would have a better loss but i don't think that's going to happen. Oh well! I hope to get up and do the elliptical in the morning. Eating out for lunch so I will have to be good the rest of the day. I guess I will have to devote tomorrow afternoon to some good workouts.
> 
> Time for some more water!
> 
> TTFN



Sorry Tracey!!  Completely forgot!!   Just got my last chance workout in, inspired by ScubaD, emailing you right away!!  Thanks again for doing all this for all of us!!
GO TEAM MICKEY!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tigger813

SurferStitch16 said:


> Sorry Tracey!!  Completely forgot!!   Just got my last chance workout in, inspired by ScubaD, emailing you right away!!  Thanks again for doing all this for all of us!!
> GO TEAM MICKEY!!!!!!!!!



No problem! Just reminding folks as there really hasn't been a lot of weigh ins for either team so far!!!

That will inspire me to do 3 workouts tomorrow, 2 EASA2 workouts and an elliptical ride. 

I need to check the menu of the place we're having lunch at tomorrow so I can be kind of good. That will be my only meal tomorrow as I will have a shake for breakfast and 1 for supper!


----------



## Rose&Mike

*Just a reminder:
This is a WIN week. PM your WIN measurements to Connie96. PM your HH points to CClovesdis and PM your CURRENT WEIGHT to tigger813.*

Tracey--thanks. I like those pictures a lot!

Since portion control has come up, here is an interesting quiz from SparkPeople on portion distortion. 
http://www.sparkpeople.com/resource/quizzes_questions.asp?quizid=32

We ran 14.09 miles today. The weather was just lovely--low 50s. Not bad considering I was shoveling snow a couple days ago! 

Have a good evening.


----------



## Disneywedding2010

I caved and split half a soda with my fiance. I haven't had a full soda since NYE. Well, I'm happy to report that it didn't do anything for me but make my heartburn WORSE. I'm sorry but if I have to take a Nexium just to enjoy a soda then well I'm not drinking soda anymore, .


----------



## my3princes

ReAnSt said:


> I am down 2 pounds for the week.  I got 20 our of 21 points for healthy habits.  I am down 3 inches for WIN.
> 
> I think I am gonna take today off from exercise as my whole body hurts.  Not sure if I am getting sick, if it is from all the shoveling or the exercise but at the same time I want the HH point so I might just do something for 25 minutes.
> 
> If you stayed the same or didn't have a loss don't beat yourself up.  Just keep moving and making healthy choices.



2 lbs is great.



jking6 said:


> Ok where do I start I am not sure how I will do this week. I had bad news on Tuesday but could not put it on the disboard until my daughter came home from college as she reads all threads all the time. I had to tell her in person.
> My biopsy came back and I have Malanoma. My doctor who is my boss pulled strings and called in favors to get me into the specialist on Wednesday. Because of the depth I have to see the surgeon next week. Not sure if it has spread to my lymph nodes.
> I was told just 10 days in a tanning bed doubles your chance of skin cancer. I have done way more than that is my life.
> surgery will be in a few weeks they hope. I have no symptoms of illness and by annual blood tests came back fine. Hopefully it was caught early enough.
> Heres to hoping I lost some weight this week, I will weigh my self tomorrow as I usually do it in the morning.



Wow, I hope they can remove it quickly and that is very early stages.



kinntj said:


> *1/29/11 Saturday QOTD:*
> How much screen time do you get a day that is not work related?
> This would include tv and computer.  Have you been tempted to unplug for awhile?



Some days it is only minutes, other days it can be hours. 



HappyMatt said:


> OK everybody, I am going to be away for a week. The family is headed down to Walt Disney World for a few days, then onto the Dream for a cruise.
> 
> We are excited and can't wait. My wife and I spent last night talking about our diet strategy while at the World. We made lists of what food we are going to avoid and what foods we can only have in limited quantities. It made us really think about what our absolute-must have-favorites are and what we just eat because we are down there and it is in front of our faces. Hopefully we will be able to keep each other on track.



Sounds very exciting.  Have a great trip.



Cupcaker said:


> Long time no see everyone.  Sorry Ive been MIA for this month.  Im finally starting to get some down time from all the work I had.  I hope everyone is doing well, healthy, and happy.  So lots has happened this past month, wedding wise.  Ill try to keep it brief.
> 
> Well, it all started when my parents came back from Christmas vacation the first weekend of January.  I was waiting for my mom so that we could go wedding dress shopping.  We went to Davids Bridal first because I had no idea where to start.  It was there that it really hit me, this is for realIm getting married!  Four shops and dozens of dresses later, I found THE one.  I went to a bridal shop around my house with a cousin to try on dresses for fun.  I hadnt had much luck the couple of shops before so I didnt want to bother my mom to drive 40 miles to see me try on more dresses.  My cousin and I started pulling dresses for me to try.  One dress caught our eye because it was unique, but couldnt tell if it was good unique or bad unique.  I decided to try it on anyways just to see.  It turned out to be really GOOD unique, along with two other dresses.  This unique dress was only going to be at the store for that day because it belonged to a trunk show and was going to get shipped to another trunk show in a different state.  I needed my mom to help me make the decision.   One hour later, she was there, and I was trying on the dresses.  I tried on those three dresses about 5 times each just trying to decide which was THE one.  It was so funny because my mom was agonizing over helping me choose the best one that I joked around saying it sounded like she was going into labor.  I chose the one that best fit the look I was going for, vintage glamour.  Through all of this, I forgot to mention that THE dress was a size 2, and they were able to squeeze me into it LOL.  It was sooo tight, I couldnt even sit.  I ended up ordering a size 4, but Im hoping I eventually can be that size 2. Without further ado, here is my dress!!!
> 
> Its actually a strapless, and what you see at the top is the "jacket".  I will be wearing the jacket portion during church and taking it off and having the strapless look for the reception.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heres the back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weve looked at several reception site venues.  We really liked one, which hopefully we will be able to book if all goes well.  Unfortunately we cant do the Disney venue that I wanted to do due to the cost, but this one reception site that I mentioned will be a good alternative. The church stuff is another issue.  We had our interview with a priest earlier this month.  Lets just say I tried my best not to leave there crying.  Im trying not to take what the priest said to me personal as Im going to attribute his harshness to being an older, conservative priest.  My DF and I have completed our pre-marital counseling required of the church as the next step in the process.  I assume I have to get in contact with the priest again so that we can set a date.  I was not looking forward to meeting him again, so I asked the church secretary if I could change priests.  She said yes, so I am waiting to get a hold of the other available priest.  I am hoping to set a date this upcoming week.  Once I get things set, Ill give you all the details and some pictures.
> 
> Non-wedding stuff, last weekend my DF and I, our families, and some friends went on the inaugural DCL cruise out of Los Angeles.  We had a great time.  Gained a couple of pounds while onboard, but I was able to lose the majority of them during the week by sticking to my calories and exercising.  I wish I had some pictures to share.  I should really get a camera.  Anyways, the cruise kind of hampered my goal of being 120 by my birthday which is in a week and a half.  Hopefully, I will be 122??  Regardless, Im happy and thankful to even be at this weight which I thought I would never see again.
> 
> Ok, Ive written a lot.  Dont worry, theres a lot more, but Ill save it for another day.  Good night!



The dress does look beautiful and very vintage   Nice choice.  I hope your able to book the reception hall and and find a suitable priest.



pjlla said:


> Team Donald friend here.... just want to say I'm so sorry about the news about your melanoma.  I will certainly be lifting you up in prayer over the next many days.  Please keep us all informed about how you are doing.........P



Hi Pam


----------



## tggrrstarr

I'm home!  It was really hard leaving such beautiful weather to come home to a yucky, snowy mess!  But I am so glad to see my pets. In fact Boo was so excited to see us she is curled up sleeping exactly between us!  She can't quite decide who to favor, lol. 

I will do my weigh in tomorrow since we just walked in a little while ago. Preliminary results look good.  There will definitely be a gain, but maybe not as much as I feared.  I ate so much, but I am soooo ready to get back on plan. I didn't think I would notice, but I could totally tell the difference this trip since my weight loss. My feet felt great, I had so much more energy and I didn't feel like dying at the end of the night.  Our room was on the 2nd floor and I took the stairs the whole time!  I will try catching up on all I missed tomorrow.


----------



## rothesaydismom

So very excited and happy for all of you that lost weight this week! 

Unfortunately, I didn't do my part...I'm up 1.1lbs.  I've been sick since Wednesday night so I didn't work out until this morning and TOM started yesterday. I know that next week will be a better week once I'm over all this bloating, but it just sucks that my 1st official weigh-in as part of this challenge is a gain. 

On a positive note, I did get all my HH goals completed for today! 

Now, I'm off to pack a healthy lunch/snacks for tomorrow as I'm gone most of the day for a charity fundraiser. 

Have a wonderful rest of your weekend!!


----------



## tigger813

Ok, so I really need to get TOTALLY focused again! I've had this problem in the past after going off the diet for awhile! I know I can do it but it's harder this time. 

So, I'm going to state right here and right now that I WILL be GOOD all week and get my exercise in everyday, eat right, avoid soda, have 2 protein shakes a day and drink tons of water. I have cut way back on the soda. I'm trying to drink more tea than soda these days. I did have some diet Sprite this evening but it was mixed with Mango rum! I have not had any caffeine today except for what was in the chocolate cake and handful of M&Ms I had a while ago. For snacks I will have cinnamon Cheerios or Special K or Fiber Plus Bars. NO CHIPS!! It's PMS week and if I am totally focused this week I will do well next week as well.  We're going to Coco Key with some other Disers in two weeks and I want to feel good in my bathing suit! Got to see if they have a workout room there that I can use for Sunday morning. I plan on working out on Saturday before we go and drink lots of water that morning. We will be eating out on Saturday night that weekend. 

Tomorrow I will do 2.5 miles on the elliptical at 7AM. At 2pm I will do 1 EASA2 workout. At 6 I will do my other workout.

Monday I will be able to workout at 5 and then again at 9. 

Gotta go put the last load of laundry in the dryer and then study the menu so I can start the week off right!

TTFN


----------



## kinntj

*1/30/11 Sunday QOTD*

Is exercise a habit in your life yet?  Typical number of days is 21 for things to become routine.  

The pros state that if you schedule your workout every day at around the same time, it's easier to develop a habit.  

My answer: no, it's not a habit for me, but I hope to get there.  I think I'll put the 21 days to the test.


----------



## flipflopmom

Morning Mickeys.  Sorry i've been MIA, but you guys are doing great without me.    I skimmed posts, but my time is very limited, and will continue to be so for a while. Lots I want to reply to, but committed my personal cardinal sin and didn't hit the + as I read it, so just know you are all on my mind!

 I had a PC show an hour away yesterday, so I was gone from 9:15 until 3 (counting picking up my girls, etc).  I was so tired afterwards, just crashed.  I am now faced with catching up on stuff for my Master's class, I have 2 chapters to read and a ton of course notes to study, we have a big test coming next week.  I do not like this class.  He basically posted notes, told us to read the book, and scheduled tests.  

Working on gettting more PC shows booked, my house is a disaster, and I am trying to keep above water.  Being sick last week turned into a huge - "you are so far behind" kind of situation for me.  Going to try to at least get the chapters read, kitchen cleaned, and some laundry done before church.  

I'll be on as much as possible, but right now, I have to give something up.  Hopefully it will settle soon.
 to all 
Taryn


----------



## lisah0711

flipflopmom said:


> Morning Mickeys.  Sorry i've been MIA, but you guys are doing great without me.    I skimmed posts, but my time is very limited, and will continue to be so for a while. Lots I want to reply to, but committed my personal cardinal sin and didn't hit the + as I read it, so just know you are all on my mind!



, Taryn, I was thinking this morning that I hadn't seen a post from you lately.  

Glad that your PC business is busy -- sorry that it makes you feel so far behind.    That beef tenderloin recipe in the newsletter looked delicious and only 400 calories!  I will order some stuff as soon as the Princess stops sucking all of my disposable cash!  

Take it easy on yourself and try not to get stressed out.  Baby steps, baby steps.  

Hello to the rest of you *TEAM MICKEY* folks!


----------



## tggrrstarr

So I weighed in this morning and I only gained 4 lbs on my trip!  I was expecting more so that's not too bad. Back to the gym tomorrow, hopefully most of it will be gone by Friday.


----------



## tigger813

Well, I ended up sleeping in this morning as I was so congested and my mouth was really dry. I had my fruity protein shake a few minutes ago. I do still plan on doing my EASA2 workouts later this afternoon but I also am going to try and shovel around the side of the house to the back deck. The steps are still half covered with snow and with the ice coming off the roof we can't open the back door onto the deck. I will need to break up some ice off the deck once I get there. This will probably take me at least an hour probably more so I will probably skip the elliptical today. I think I have the morning to myself tomorrow so I will get in some extra workout time. I will also be restocking my fridge. 

Gotta finish getting ready for church. Looking forward to my lunch out with friends. Gotta burn a lot of calories today to make up for the weekend!

TTFN


----------



## my3princes

Good afternoon.  I hope everyone is enjoying their Sunday.  I have tons to here and had a good workout wrestling with the boys this morning  Those boys are getting stronger everyday.  Pretty soon they'll all whip my butt.


----------



## Stinasmom

Good Morning Team...
Great to hear everyone's progress! I remember January 3rd (the real day I and many of us got started), I reminded myself that this would take time. And, day by day it does take time. Sometimes you have to go meal by meal... 
But now that we have some weeks behind us, it's great to see some results!

Missed the QOTD about screen time, but I had to laugh, because between this W.I.S.H. thread and my Cruise Meets thread, I am on my computer   waaaayy more than usual. And with it being winter, what is there to do after dinner but TV? (yea, there are other things, family game night, etc. but...)
At least as a stay-at-home-mom, I do NOT watch daytime TV.

By spring and summer when it's light out, I am outside more, way less TV/computer.


As for today's QOTD:


*1/30/11 Sunday QOTD

Is exercise a habit in your life yet? Typical number of days is 21 for things to become routine. *

Yep! I have always been active. From ballet & dance as a child to track and cheerleading as a teen, jogging and the gym and a young adult and Jazzercise for the last 11 years (well over 4 as a instructor), I have little excuse for getting chubby. But it happened...  

However, since I already have this as part of my life, stepping it up just a bit and controlling my diet has gotten me about 2/3 the way to my goal already!

Find what you like, vary it up at times, and keep active! 

Marcy


----------



## keenercam

Hi, everyone!  I am really far behind but have had almost no computer time to do personal stuff.  I am supposed to be working on bills and taxes right now, but wanted to pop in to say hello.  Miss you all!


----------



## cclovesdis

Hi Everyone,

Not much to say today. I had a good, but not-at-all OP, weekend. I will peek at the scale in the morning. 

I'm exhausted, though, so I'm going to PM Tracey and then try to take a short nap. Church tonight too.

Have a great, OP day tomorrow everyone!

CC


----------



## tigger813

Lunch was good. Had some onion rings, 2 potato skins and some really yummy fish and chips! Then I came home and shoveled and chopped ice for 90 minutes. And we're expecting another big storm Tuesday/Wednesday this week! I don't know if I'll do any workouts today though I'm going to try and do at least 1 EASA2 workout before I go to bed. I may take a nap after I pick up Ashleigh at a birthday party down the street. I need to get drinking my water. My stomach is feeling better today. I am only going to have a shake for supper as I ate too much at lunch. Oh yeah, we had popcorn too. I also had a 1/4 of a bagel at church too. I guess I had better work out tonight whether I want to or not!

Enjoy the rest of your day! Keep those weigh ins coming! The gap has closed to 2.3 pound lead for Team Mickey!

TTFN


----------



## Rose&Mike

Lisa posted this on Team Donald. This really resonated with me. I know we all want things to happen quickly, but this definitely a journey and not a race. Anyhow, just wanted to share. Thanks Lisa!



lisah0711 said:


> Thought this little email from Sparkpeople might help everyone to keep things in perspective while we make our way through the winter doldrums, the loss of the excitement of our healthy lifestyle, and all the other things we have going on.
> 
> The doors we open and close each day decide the lives we live.
> - Flora Whittemore, author (I searched to see what she had written but apparently this quote is her most famous work! )
> *
> Small steps that lead us to achievement*
> 
> There are natural consequences that accompany every choice we make in life. Some opportunities inevitably pass us by, but we can take advantage of others. Many people feel powerless, but this is rarely the case--some opportunities just require a little thinking outside the box. Today, reflect on the doors you are opening in your world and which ones are closing. You have the power to create the life you want if you are willing to set goals and take steps toward them. Rarely does fulfilling our hopes and dreams happen overnight, but you can take one tiny move towards them each day.
> 
> Have a great day DONALDS!


----------



## my3princes

Stinasmom said:


> As for today's QOTD:
> 
> 
> *1/30/11 Sunday QOTD
> 
> Is exercise a habit in your life yet? Typical number of days is 21 for things to become routine. *



I've avoided exercise for 21 days it is is definitely habit 



keenercam said:


> Hi, everyone!  I am really far behind but have had almost no computer time to do personal stuff.  I am supposed to be working on bills and taxes right now, but wanted to pop in to say hello.  Miss you all!



I balanced the checkbook and paid bills today too.  We haven't received all of our W-2's yet so can't work on the taxes.   After the fun of bill paying we spent several hours cleaning the house.  The bathrooms really needed it.  I even wiped down baseboards today.  It finally looks better around here.  The kids have their rooms cleaned too   I guess I can count that as exercise


----------



## KSH

Hello Team!  

It has been a long time since I've been able to check in.  Hope you all had a great weekend.  It has been gorgeous and sunny here, upper 60's both days.  Nice break from the cold!

Had to travel for work some this week, and as a result didn't eat as well as I should have. I had a doughnut on Friday, I have no problem passing them up but I went to visit one of our satellite offices and they brought them for me so I felt like I couldn't say no!   Thankfully the scale stayed the same, I was afraid I might have a gain.  I've got overnight trips this week and next week, and that should be it for a while.  I'm ready to be able to plan a little better and get this weight off!

*1/30/11 QOTD: Is exercise a habit in your life yet?* Yes, exercise has become routine for me since I figured out what I like and what motivates me.  I've mentioned before that I do boot camp and run.  I love being outdoors, and being with friends really motivates me to get out there and push myself.  And I appreciate the functional fitness that comes from the strength training I get at boot camp - I have no problems picking up and carrying that 40-pound bag of dog food or my 50+ pound duffle bag when I travel!!  

Unfortunately, experts say exercise is only about 20% of the weight loss equation, which makes sense - you can eat back what you worked off very quickly!!  So I've got to get my eating in check.  

Have a great week ahead!

Karen


----------



## SurferStitch16

Rose&Mike said:


> Lisa posted this on Team Donald. This really resonated with me. I know we all want things to happen quickly, but this definitely a journey and not a race. Anyhow, just wanted to share. Thanks Lisa!
> 
> Lisa posted this on Team Donald. This really resonated with me. I know we all want things to happen quickly, but this definitely a journey and not a race. Anyhow, just wanted to share. Thanks Lisa!
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by lisah0711
> Thought this little email from Sparkpeople might help everyone to keep things in perspective while we make our way through the winter doldrums, the loss of the excitement of our healthy lifestyle, and all the other things we have going on.
> 
> The doors we open and close each day decide the lives we live.
> - Flora Whittemore, author (I searched to see what she had written but apparently this quote is her most famous work! )
> 
> Small steps that lead us to achievement
> 
> There are natural consequences that accompany every choice we make in life. Some opportunities inevitably pass us by, but we can take advantage of others. Many people feel powerless, but this is rarely the case--some opportunities just require a little thinking outside the box. Today, reflect on the doors you are opening in your world and which ones are closing. You have the power to create the life you want if you are willing to set goals and take steps toward them. Rarely does fulfilling our hopes and dreams happen overnight, but you can take one tiny move towards them each day.
> 
> Have a great day DONALDS!



This is a GREAT statement!!  I have had such a lousy week with only lousy 1 pound, I was really expecting more and I have had so much family stuff with my grandma going on the past few days that I really have felt down.  This really makes me feel a lot better and put things in perspective.  Thank you so much for posting this Rose!! 
I might even print a copy of this out and post it somewhere so when I see it I can be reminded of the message!! 

On a side note, GO MICKEYS GO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Seems like everyone has been doing pretty well.  Keep up the great work everyone!!


----------



## tigger813

Donald has gone ahead of us!!!!!

QOTD: Yes, exercise is a habit though when my body doesn't feel up to it I don't do it!

I'm exhausted from all of that shoveling earlier so I'm taking the evening off. I got in my Mickey jammies!!!! I am drinking water! Not having anything for supper as I'm just not hungry. I will catch up on my workouts tomorrow as I hope to not have to leave the house at all tomorrow or at least until I take Ashleigh to Irish Step tomorrow night. I may run to Shaw's when she's there as I want to stock up on Cinnamon Cheerios!

Expecting bad weather on Tuesday afternoon and all day Wednesday. I plan on getting in lots of workouts this week and having a good week in spite of PMS! I will beat it! And it all starts now!!!!!

TTFN


----------



## ReAnSt

Last week I worked out everyday but 1.  So far this week I haven't worked out yet.    I took Friday off as I ached all over, yesterday I should have before I went to work as I didn't get home till almost midnight.  I still hope to do something today, just haven't found the motivation to do so.

I have been watching old episodes of Cook Yourself Thin, they take recipes and transform them into healthier versions of a similar food.  You can find the recipes here.  Some of the recipes sound yummy.  It does surprise me though that someone loses like 5-7 pounds and they are down a size.  It takes me like 20-30+ pounds to go down a size.

I hope everyone is having a great weekend.


----------



## diamondpixienc

Hello all.  I think i've just joined Team Mickey.  And I am a loser!


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

tggrrstarr said:


> I'm home!



Welcome back.  Glad you had a great time and nice weather too.



kinntj said:


> *1/30/11 Sunday QOTD*
> 
> Is exercise a habit in your life yet?  Typical number of days is 21 for things to become routine.



running is now part of my life.  unfortunately I think I need to do other things too so I am still working on integrating cross training and strength training into my lifestyle.  



flipflopmom said:


> Morning Mickeys.  Sorry i've been MIA,



Hi Taryn.  I know I feel the same way.  There is just so much going on I feel like I am constantly treading the waters.  Things will slow down eventually.  Hang in there and keep on swimming girl.

Ok confession time.  I did good all weekend with eating until today.  It was a rough day for eating and I made some really bad choices.  I blaming it on TOM.  I leave for disney in 25 days so I really need to kick my butt into gear.

Otherwise it was a fun day.  Played outside with my kids and my cousins kids for hours.  We built a huge fort in the snow big enough for 5 kids to fit in.  It was a blast.  Although I didnt get my 6 mile run in and that scares me.  I had planned to do it tonight on the TM but now I am too tired.  I have become a slacker this week and I have no time for that considering I only have 4 weeks until I run my first half marathon.  I vow to get it in tomorrow and then to not skip anymore runs.

Goodnight Teammates!!!!


----------



## tigger813

Every weigh in counts!!!

Only 1 pound separates the two teams!!!!!!


----------



## smile4stamps

Hi everyone!!  I haven't posted in a few days!  EEKKS!  

So I had a really good week food and exercise wise up until yesterday where the floodgates opened and I ate enough calories for 2 whole days.  Then today I ate enough calories for 1.5 days! 

I made really bad choices!  And yesterday when I woke up to go to work after eating almost 2500 calories before going to bed I woke with a migraine and a tummy ache.  I guess my body was saying not to eat like that!  But it didn't stop me from stopping at McDonald's on my way home from work this morning and getting the Bacon Egg and Cheese Biscuit and Sausage Biscuit I've been craving all month.  And much to my regret it tasted just as good and I remembered.  (I was hoping it would taste awful to keep the cravings away!)

I also had chocolate peanut butter lava cake from Chili's on Saturday and a Cocoa Trio from Borders today.  Normally the chocolate is NOT what I crave!

I'm hoping this is TOM issues and will pass quickly!  I've never noticed TOM cravings but I've never journaled my food before either!  

The good news is before I started with the weekend binges I was down to 199lbs on Thursday!  YEAH!!!  Under 200!! I am now over that again but hoping to get it back down before my next weigh in!  I DO NOT want a gain!!!

I did work out for 80 minutes today doing extra BL Wii routines and Wii Fit.  I then moved some stuff in the garage to be able to get to the treadmill.  I will use the treadmill tomorrow for the first time in a couple years!  Next goal is to move more stuff in the garage to be able to reach the Bowflex my MIL purchased to add some strength training.


----------



## kinntj

*1/31/11 Monday QOTD:*Americans spend $40 billion a year on weight-loss programs and products.  What is your part?  Any regrets and what have you learned from past mistakes?




For me it's exercise DVD's, low fat and diet cookbooks (I love Clean Eating by Tosca Reno), and expensive walking shoes.  I'm learning not to get suckered into buying diet foods and learning to read labels and eating more whole foods, even though it can be hard to do it constantly.  

My regret is buying into quick fix diet programs and I promised myself not to make someone else rich by me losing weight and then gaining it all back later.  I just have to do the work.

I hope your Monday is wonderful and on plan!  Go Mickey's!


----------



## Merryweather27

It's been a while since I've checked in!  Had some less-than-great eating choices on Friday and Saturday, but today was back on track and I even got a workout in.



Kanga+2Roos said:


> Hello Team Mickey!
> 
> I'm popping in to introduce myself as I was just assigned to this group!


  Welcome, Kathryn! 



Stinasmom said:


> I am only 6 pounds from my (new!) goal then I will switch to "maintainer!"


  Woo-hoo for being so close to your goal!



mizzoutiger76 said:


> And I just have to add that today when I was done with my run, a girl that was getting dressed in the dressing room asked me how long it took me to get to where I could run as long as I did and how I got started.   I'm going to take that as a sign that it appears to some people that I actually know what I'm doing  How awesome is that! Someone asking ME for advice on running?!?!?! I'm so proud and it' so encouraging that I don't look like some fat girl TRYING to run. I may still be fat, but I AM running



That is a great and unexpected bit of encouragement there!    Way to go!




sarahrip said:


> Woot woot!! I'm in onederland FINALLY! lol I weighed in today at 199 so that means I'm down 2lbs from last week! yippee skipee



Hooray for onederland!  I am at 203 with this last weigh-in, so I am really hoping to be there myself either this Friday or next!



mommyof2Pirates said:


> My dh got rear ended this morning and the car that hit him took off.  Luckily dh is ok, he is complaining that his back is sore but otherwise is ok, the bumber is damaged, an now since it was a hit and run we will have to pay our 500$ deductible to get it fixed.
> 
> Im sorry to vent but I thought if I get this all out I can then allow my positivity to shine through once again.  thanks for listening.  You guys rock



Wow, that stinks!  Stupid hit-and-run jerks...  Glad your dh is okay though!



Applemomma said:


> Okay folks, I think I found a great new work out to give us an edge over Team Donald!!!
> 
> http://www.wimp.com/bestworkout/







jking6 said:


> My biopsy came back and I have Malanoma. My doctor who is my boss pulled strings and called in favors to get me into the specialist on Wednesday. Because of the depth I have to see the surgeon next week. Not sure if it has spread to my lymph nodes.
> I was told just 10 days in a tanning bed doubles your chance of skin cancer. I have done way more than that is my life.
> surgery will be in a few weeks they hope. I have no symptoms of illness and by annual blood tests came back fine. Hopefully it was caught early enough.
> Heres to hoping I lost some weight this week, I will weigh my self tomorrow as I usually do it in the morning.



 Sorry your results weren't good.  Hopefully they have caught it early.  My dad has had I think five melanoma spots removed from the top of his head over the last ten years or so (bald since the age of 19, worked outside, never wore suncreen).  It is very easy to treat in the initial stages.



kinntj said:


> *1/29/11 Saturday QOTD:*
> How much screen time do you get a day that is not work related?
> This would include tv and computer.  Have you been tempted to unplug for awhile?



Too much...but can't say that I've really been tempted to unplug either. 



HappyMatt said:


> OK everybody, I am going to be away for a week. The family is headed down to Walt Disney World for a few days, then onto the Dream for a cruise.



Have fun! 



WeLoveLilo05 said:


> Does anyone still eat what they want but in moderation? I am afraid that I won't be able to stop myself if I get a bowl of like macaroni! LOL haven't had that since before new years I think.....



I eat pretty much whatever and just stick to a calorie range.  I do try to make better choices because then I feel fuller on fewer calories, but nothing is totally off-limits.  I have cut WAAAAY back on stuff like soda...I used to drink 3-4 in a day, and now I'm at about one a week.



kinntj said:


> *1/30/11 Sunday QOTD*
> Is exercise a habit in your life yet?  Typical number of days is 21 for things to become routine.



Not a habit yet but getting there.



diamondpixienc said:


> Hello all.  I think i've just joined Team Mickey.  And I am a loser!



Welcome! 




kinntj said:


> *1/31/11 Monday QOTD:*Americans spend $40 billion a year on weight-loss programs and products.  What is your part?  Any regrets and what have you learned from past mistakes?



Mine is exercise equipment that then becomes a coat-rack.  I bought a rower and then a recumbent stationary bike...neither get much use.  At least they weren't fancy models, but still cost about $400 between the two.  Even now that I am working out more, I don't really use them.


----------



## tigger813

Good morning losers!

Just a reminder that you have 13 1/2 hours to get me your weigh in! Mickey is back on top by 3.6 pounds!

Got up and did 2 miles on the elliptical. Got several things to do this morning including several workouts I hope to get in. I'm about 3 behind on my EASA2 program. I need to redo that schedule as what I set for myself hasn't been working but that could be all the snow days and stuff we have been having here.

More than likely another snow day on Wednesday here! Expecting 14-20" more between Tuesday and Wednesday's storms!  Getting in a lot of exercise shoveling for sure! I need to run some quick errands this morning and get a few cards. I'll pick up some eggs and a few other things while Ash is at dancing tonight. I should run to the spa and see if my client is coming in this morning. She never called back. UGH! Very frustrating. She wanted to come at 11:30 and I asked her to come at 10:30 instead. I may run over and get her phone number this morning and see if she's planning on coming in. I also think I'll reschedule my client tomorrow and have him come on Thursday as it may be bad when his appointment time is. This weather is playing havoc with everything!

Gotta go get Ash up! This is always fun! NOT!

Have a magical day and stay safe if you're having bad weather!

Sugarglider- I'm thinking about all of you in Australia! Just saw the latest in your beautiful country! Hope you are safe!!!!

TTFN


----------



## my3princes

kinntj said:


> *1/31/11 Monday QOTD:*Americans spend $40 billion a year on weight-loss programs and products.  What is your part?  Any regrets and what have you learned from past mistakes?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For me it's exercise DVD's, low fat and diet cookbooks (I love Clean Eating by Tosca Reno), and expensive walking shoes.  I'm learning not to get suckered into buying diet foods and learning to read labels and eating more whole foods, even though it can be hard to do it constantly.
> 
> My regret is buying into quick fix diet programs and I promised myself not to make someone else rich by me losing weight and then gaining it all back later.  I just have to do the work.
> 
> I hope your Monday is wonderful and on plan!  Go Mickey's!



For us it is the cost of buying healthier food.  You can eat much more cheaply on processed foods.  I also have a weight watcher's membership.  Last year we invested in the p90x program for DH.  Vitamins and protein products go along with that one.


DH and I did horribly this weekend.  We're both under a lot of stress at work and it manifested this weekend.  Both of us were cranky and snacky.  We've both committed to start fresh today, but I'm sure the damage is done.  We've got to stop having those bad days that cancel out our hard work.


----------



## SurferStitch16

diamondpixienc said:


> Hello all.  I think i've just joined Team Mickey.  And I am a loser!



WELCOME fellow Mickeyer!!!!!!!!  GLAD TO HAVE YOU!!



tigger813 said:


> Good morning losers!
> 
> Just a reminder that you have 13 1/2 hours to get me your weigh in! Mickey is back on top by 3.6 pounds!
> 
> TTFN



YAY MICKEYS!!!!!!!!!!!  THIS IS OUR WEEK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  
Have a happy Monday!!


----------



## keenercam

Hi, everyone.  I was fascinated to see that the scale was down 2.6 yesterday after being up 2.0 Saturday at exactly the same time.  Like my friend says, "it's just a snapshot of a moment in time".  I am learning not to let a "bad" weigh-in derail my efforts.  

I did really well Saturday and yesterday.  Yesterday, I ate zero points all day because I knew we were going to a buffet for dinner.  I did pretty well at the buffet, starting with a huge garden salad without any of those mayonnaise-laden "salads". I also filled up a bit on steamed shrimp with cocktail sauce before going to the food stations.  Then I tasted two desserts and took 2 bites of a sugar free cake.  I know a buffet is never a great choice, but I am pleased with how it went.

I am completely on track today.  I love cooking on the weekends and having foods to bring to work.  It's fun to grocery shop on Sunday after church and have a plan in place.

On the exercise front, I am doing the 100 day challenge sponsored by John Bingham on Facebook and do at least 30 minutes every day.  I am enjoying finding new exercise options. My most recent discovery is Exercise TV. I did a 21 minute workout yesterday that was all "Bollywood" dance moves.  It was energetic and fun and even someone as uncoordinated as I am can learn the moves very easily.  I also did an 11 minute standing abs workout.  Besides that there was lots of walking yesterday.  I am having fun with the exercise challenge. I like that you have to do 30 minutes of deliberate exercise every day and you can't bank time one day as a credit to the next day.  

Interestingly, at my WW meeting on Saturday, the topic was activity.  Less than 25% of the people in the room said they exercise regularly.  That made me sad.  The challenge that the leader issued was to earn 2 Activity Points this week, and if you are normally active, earn 2 additional points over what you'd normally earn-- that's not 2 APs per day, but 2 for the entire week!  The objective is just to get people up and moving.

Have been trying to get this done and posted for a while but work keeps interrupting.    Gotta get back to it.

Have a great day, everyone!


----------



## tigger813

Good afternoon all!

You still have time to get me those weigh ins!!!!  We're in the lead by 10 pounds now!!!!!

I wasn't much help this week but I plan on being more help next week! I'm really focused. Not sure about how much exercising I'll get in except for shoveling on Tuesday and Wednesday! UGH!! My right foot up by my big toe has been bothering me. I think it may be a tendon issue. It has happened before. It really hurts, almost like a tearing, when I take my sneaker off. I may have to skip my EASA this week. I don't want to aggravate it. It doesn't bother me when I do the elliptical so I may just stick with that. 

Watching How to Train Your Dragon with Izzie. We'll cuddle shortly. I'm also cleaning the kitchen and trying to straighten up the living room as well as hoping to make Ashleigh two Stitch iron on shirts this afternoon. She's is obsessed with him right now! I've got a sweatshirt and I bought her a t-shirt today. DSIL bought her one but hasn't been able to get it to us.

Rescheduled my client for tomorrow. He was actually discussing it with his wife. We're hoping to get together on Thursday if the weather's ok, otherwise we will do it on Friday. He's very flexible. I may take Ashleigh to the doctor in the morning to check if she has a sinus infection. She's been complaining about headaches the past few days. 

The weather is supposed to be nasty here by tomorrow afternoon so it may be a good day to keep her home. They've already postponed Wednesdays field trip and canceled the late bus for tomorrow afternoon. I can't believe we are looking at another 12-18+" by midnight Wednesday. Good thing I got some more ice chopped up this morning on the deck. 

I had two hot dogs for lunch with ketchup and relish. I toasted the buns a little. About a 500 calorie lunch. I'm going to have my shake for supper so I will be fine with calories. I'm getting into my water now. 

Ashleigh has dancing and her last basketball practice tonight. I will probably go get my gas tank filled and stop at Shaw's for eggs. I got everything else at KMart this morning. I'm most excited about the Auntie Ann's Pretzel kit that I got for $5 there. That will be something fun to do on Wednesday with the girls when we're not shoveling AGAIN!

Did I mention how much I REALLY am hating winter this year! It's the pits!!!! I like a little snow but this is RIDICULOUS! My sister sent me a funny email with pictures of car FULL of snow and walls of it! We're getting close to that around here.

Well, time to finish the kitchen and have some snuggle time!

Enjoy the rest of your day!

TTFN


----------



## Cupcaker

ugh...just when I finally have some down time to get back on the thread, my dog ate my laptops power cord!  So now I can only come on when I go to work.  I had an ok weekend.  MIL broke her wrist Saturday morning, so I spend the weekend taking care of her.  I feel so bad, she loves to crochet but now cant do it.  If anyone has suggestions as to what she can fill her time up with, that would be great.  Eating has been ok and Ive been trying to get some more exercise in.  Not much new on the wedding stuff, Im waiting for the new priest to call me so that hopefully we can set a date.  Hope everyone has a great day today and the rest of the week!

*Lindsay*- Congratulations on your loss! I love it when those kind of things happen with no reason.  Your day in the snow yesterday sounded like so much fun!

*Rose*- I am always so impressed on how you can run during that freezing cold.

*HappyMatt*- Congratulations on your loss and Happy Birthday!

*WeLoveLilo05*- Dont feel discouraged, keep pushing through.  It might be muscle that is weighing a little more that is disguising a loss. Like Mrs D said, its important to switch up your meals so that your body doesnt get used to the same food.  Congratulations on your upcoming marriage!  Id love to hear about it!

*Applemomma*- Thanks for the encouragement.  Im calling the other priest right now

*Dis-happy*- Aw that is so nice to have moments like DH saying youre getting skinny

*Kinntj*- Thanks! Yup Im petite, and thats the reason I chose it.  The more and more I look at it, I love it!

*Tracey*- That chicken burger you had the other day sounded delicious.  Im going to have to check out the cheerios you mentioned too!  Hope youre feeling better.

*Disneywedding2010*- Im so sorry for what youre going through.  I see maintaining these past weeks as a victory for you.  

*Kelli*- welcome back! Glad you had a good time.

*Taryn*- You always do a good job on everything, Im sure you will do well on your tests!  Hope you get caught up soon.

*Cam*- Your exercise challenge is a great idea.  The Bollywood exercise sounds like so much fun.

*CC*- Hope youre doing well!

*Becky*- Thats great you were able to work out all week!  Glad you took the break, its important to let your body rest sometimes.

*Smile4Stamps*- Yay for being 199!!! Leave the weekend behind you and focus on what you will be eating this week.

Jeanette


----------



## WeLoveLilo05

Hey everyone, just thought Id check in.

Even though I didn't have a significant loss this week (2 oz lol ) I feel good today. Drinking lots of water, and getting ready to go with my sister to look at bridesmaids dresses to get an idea. I know that I want tea length, chiffon (or something flowy like chiffon), some sort of strap/sleeve, and blue . I have 2 other girls too and then Alanna is our little flower girl.

Cupcaker! Congrats on getting your dress, looks so pretty! Bet you can't wait to wear it! How are you doing with the planning?


----------



## mizzoutiger76

Hi everyone! 

Had my 5K this weekend and it was awesome! I was so worried about not running all of it, but as it turns out I wasted all that time worrying.  I ran the entire thing and only had to really push myself to keeping going at the end.  My time was 40:32 which means about a 13 minute mile and means I was disciplined enough to keep my pace even through out the run.  I am extremely pleased and have already signed us up for another 5k in March.  Being around all of those runner really made me feel like I want to run a half marathon.  I've got some more training to do before I feel confident enough to actually participate in one, but it's such an awesome feeling being around all types of runners.

So since I ran yesterday, I'm using today as a recovery day.  Tomorrow I've got Zumba and I'll get back into my training on Wednesday as usual.  So far I've already got in 6 glasses of water and we're having turkey hot dogs for dinner.

Hope everyone has a great day! Stay warm!

Nicole


----------



## keenercam

Congratulations, Nicole!! We all KNEW you could do it but what an awesome experience that you now know it too.    Give yourself a huge pat on the back.  That is a wonderful first 5k time!!!


----------



## Rose&Mike

Congratulations Nicole!!!

Jeanette--you have me confused with someone else. I have been running inside a lot. This weekend we had above normal temps, which is why we ran outside. I hate the cold. I would rather it be 90 and humid than cold. Lindsay is the one who has been running outside in the snow, in the cold, you name it. Go Lindsay!

Hope everyone is having a good day.

I am skipping my workout--though I might go downstairs and walk slowly on the treadmill. I am feeling really cruddy. My stomach is a mess. Hopefully my bloodwork will come back soon.

All you folks dealing with weather, my heart goes out to you. We are just getting rain, a lot of rain, they think. And then an inch or so of snow on Wednesday. One of our dogs will not go outside if it's raining, so I will be cleaning up puddles. She's 13, so I cut her some slack.


----------



## liesel

Well, the storm arrived this morning and it is bitter cold and will only get worse over the next 2 days.  School is already cancelled tomorrow because with wind chill it will be about -25.  I'm trying to figure out if I am going to the gym tonight or work out at home.  I think I've resigned myself to the dreadmill tomorrow.  We had a very gorgeous day Friday (65 degrees) and I walked 3 miles outside.  That seems like such a distant memory.  I'm sorry I don't check in more often, but I am following along.

Jeanette-I love the dress!  We had a similar clergy situation with our wedding and my heart goes out to you.  Hopefully you can get someone else to perform the ceremony.

I vaguely remember seeing another dress here not too long ago.  I'll have to see whose it was.  I loved that one too!

Nicole-Congrats on your 5K!  That's a fantastic time.  Keep up the good work!

Congrats to HappyMatt and everyone else who has posted big losses at the start of the year.

Rose-I hate cold weather too and do not like working out outside unlike many of the diehards around here who will run in just about anything!

Taryn-I hope your schedule settles down soon.  I'm sorry about your DH's work situation.  Hopefully it improves.

Cam-That's so awesome you are hosting a student.  It sounds like you are doing well even with balancing a crazy work schedule.

Hi to everyone else, I'll try to jump in more often.  I've just been a little down about my lack of progress.  I'm thinking about trying to talk to the doctor and see if there is anything else that is keeping me from losing weight (I started thyroid medication in June) and having a crazy TOM cycle (way too close together) that has not improved with all the diet and exercise.  I have always had a hard time getting doctors to believe my diet and fitness regimen because I do not look like I do everything that I do and watch what I eat.  My current doctor is the same way, but I just can't seem to figure this out.

Everyone in the path of the storm, stay safe.


----------



## flipflopmom

Completely exhausted.  To do list overload!  Hope you are all okay.  Keep on keeping on!

CC- I don't even have the energy to do a pm, just accept my heartfelt thanks until things calm down!

Taryn


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

keenercam said:


> Hi, everyone.  I was fascinated to see that the scale was down 2.6 yesterday after being up 2.0 Saturday at exactly the same time.  Like my friend says, "it's just a snapshot of a moment in time".  I am learning not to let a "bad" weigh-in derail my efforts.



Great job cam.  thats exciting.  Keep up the good work!



tigger813 said:


> Did I mention how much I REALLY am hating winter this year! It's the pits!!!! I like a little snow but this is RIDICULOUS! My sister sent me a funny email with pictures of car FULL of snow and walls of it! We're getting close to that around here.



I hear ya sister.  I am hating this winter too.  You got alot of snow.  Good luck getting through the next batch of it.  It seems like every week we are dealing with this stuff.



WeLoveLilo05 said:


> Even though I didn't have a significant loss this week (2 oz lol ) I feel good today.



you should feel good because a loss is a loss. 



mizzoutiger76 said:


> Had my 5K this weekend and it was awesome! I was so worried about not running all of it, but as it turns out I wasted all that time worrying.  I ran the entire thing and only had to really push myself to keeping going at the end.  My time was 40:32



 Yay nicole!!!  Great job.  Once you do one it totally gets you hooked.  Im glad you had a great race and running the whole thing is such an accomplishment.  



Rose&Mike said:


> Jeanette--you have me confused with someone else. I have been running inside a lot. This weekend we had above normal temps, which is why we ran outside. I hate the cold. I would rather it be 90 and humid than cold. Lindsay is the one who has been running outside in the snow, in the cold, you name it. Go Lindsay!



thanks for the acknowledgement rose.  I am the nut who runs in just about anything.  

I hope your belly is feeling better tonight, and that you dont have to clean up too many puddles.  the poor dog.



liesel said:


> Well, the storm arrived this morning and it is bitter cold and will only get worse over the next 2 days.  School is already cancelled tomorrow because with wind chill it will be about -25.  .



oh my now that is cold.  I hope you are staying cozy and warm inside your house.  I feel bad complaining about the 20 degree weather we are having.



flipflopmom said:


> Completely exhausted.  To do list overload!  Hope you are all okay.  Keep on keeping on!



Hang in there girl. Love you!!!!!


The snow is on its way.  Luckily we are only getting a few inches overnight and then the ice is suppose to come late day tomorrow and all day wed.  I am hoping we can close the office on wed for two reasons. 1. I dont think anyone should risk there life and drive on inches of ice, and 2. I could really use a snow day at home to get my house clean and laundry done.  Will see what happens.

Have a nice night team!!!


----------



## cclovesdis

Evening Everyone!

Today was a better day than the last few days, but not anything to rave about, that's for sure. Hoping for a better February.

Speaking of which, here is my new plan:

1. Eating: No bingeing.  Journal everything I eat. This means that my WW materials will be going to work with me. I'm rejoining WW. I was hoping to do that tomorrow, but Old Man Winter is on his way-again. 

2. Exercise: I am going to give myself 180 days  to get myself to and from the Wilderness Lodge. That's almost 2500 miles. I'll be counting any mileage possible-daily steps around work/home, walking/running, elliptical, and biking. My goal is between 13 and 15 miles a day. It sounds huge, but I can rack up quite a few miles on the recumbent bike.

I plan to go to the gym at least 5x a week. I'll use the exercise equipment/WATP I have at home and the Wii on the other days.

Find a personal trainer and schedule at least 2 sessions/week during the month of March. I need to be 20 pounds lighter by my yearly appt.

3. Post daily. Lately that has been challenging for me, because I'm so busy, but I need to make more time for myself. DIS/WISH is my "me" time.

4. Plan our upcoming trip to WDW. It's not for awhile, but it's my motivation. I want to be at goal my then.

Have a great day tomorrow everyone!

 Rose, Taryn, and Lindsay. Hope you are feeling better and that things calm down for you soon.


----------



## tigger813

Evening all!

I will start working on the posts during the day tomorrow after I get home from taking Ashleigh to the doctors. Hopefully we can get there and back before the snow gets too bad. My boss needs me to stop by work tomorrow morning as there is a new girl starting at our place tomorrow and she has a few clients. Still trying to decide if I should just keep Izzie home too though it will be easier to have her at school when I go to the doctors. 

Weigh ins have really dropped off this week. I forgot to calculate the averages last week but definitely down from last week.

Mickey won the week by 13.4 pounds!!!! Great going team!!!! We're still 26 pounds behind Donald so we need some big losses this week! I plan on helping out this week! We have a few people that need to be excused this week! I hope I don't forget that they asked to be excused but it's not that big of a deal to miss one week.

Going to try and watch something I recorded last night. Not sure if it will transfer into the bedroom. I would love to just get into bed and fall asleep. I plan on getting up for 2-3 miles in the morning. Foot is feeling better tonight since I took it easy on it today.

If you're expecting bad weather, please be careful!!!!

TTFN


----------



## kinntj

smile4stamps said:


> Hi everyone!!  I haven't posted in a few days!  EEKKS!
> 
> So I had a really good week food and exercise wise up until yesterday where the floodgates opened and I ate enough calories for 2 whole days.  Then today I ate enough calories for 1.5 days!
> 
> I did work out for 80 minutes today doing extra BL Wii routines and Wii Fit.  I then moved some stuff in the garage to be able to get to the treadmill.



We all have bad days, but you're doing a great job getting back on track.  Here's to losing this week.



tigger813 said:


> Good morning losers!
> Got up and did 2 miles on the elliptical. Got several things to do this morning including several workouts I hope to get in. I'm about 3 behind on my EASA2 program. I need to redo that schedule as what I set for myself hasn't been working but that could be all the snow days and stuff we have been having here.
> 
> More than likely another snow day on Wednesday here! Expecting 14-20" more between Tuesday and Wednesday's storms!  Getting in a lot of exercise shoveling for sure!
> Have a magical day and stay safe if you're having bad weather!
> TTFN



You're doing an amazing job with your exercise.  You need to be my neighbor, so you can come over and kick my butt in gear.  

We are also expecting tons of snow, but we'll see if that's what we actually get.  In this area they predict so much and then we get 1/2 as much.  So they are predicting 10-16 inches here, so maybe we'll actually get 5-8".

Stay safe, warm and injury free from shoveling.



WeLoveLilo05 said:


> Hey everyone, just thought Id check in.
> 
> Even though I didn't have a significant loss this week (2 oz lol ) I feel good today. Drinking lots of water, and getting ready to go with my sister to look at bridesmaids dresses to get an idea.



Hi.  Keep it up!  You may have only lost a little weight this time, but it all adds up to big #'s eventually.  



mizzoutiger76 said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> Had my 5K this weekend and it was awesome! I was so worried about not running all of it, but as it turns out I wasted all that time worrying.  I ran the entire thing and only had to really push myself to keeping going at the end.  My time was 40:32 which means about a 13 minute mile and means I was disciplined enough to keep my pace even through out the run.  I am extremely pleased and have already signed us up for another 5k in March.
> Hope everyone has a great day! Stay warm!
> 
> Nicole



How wonderful!  I miss running.  It's such a freeing feeling and exhilaraing.  I can't do it now because of my knee, but I'm learning to love power walking too.  I was running 3 miles pretty regularly before I got hurt.



liesel said:


> Well, the storm arrived this morning and it is bitter cold and will only get worse over the next 2 days.  School is already cancelled tomorrow because with wind chill it will be about -25.
> 
> Everyone in the path of the storm, stay safe.



Brrr!  We are expecting over a foot of snow, so the kids are hoping for a snow day on Wednesday.  My DD8 has Tae Kwon Do tomorrow night, so I hope we can make it before the storm begins.


----------



## kinntj

flipflopmom said:


> Completely exhausted.  To do list overload!  Hope you are all okay.  Keep on keeping on!
> Taryn



Hang in there.  I hope things calm down enough for you soon.



cclovesdis said:


> Evening Everyone!
> 
> Speaking of which, here is my new plan:
> 1. Eating: No bingeing.  Journal everything I eat.
> 
> 2. Exercise: I am going to give myself 180 days  to get myself to and from the Wilderness Lodge. That's almost 2500 miles. I'll be counting any mileage possible-daily steps around work/home, walking/running, elliptical, and biking. My goal is between 13 and 15 miles a day. It sounds huge, but I can rack up quite a few miles on the recumbent bike.
> 
> I plan to go to the gym at least 5x a week. I'll use the exercise equipment/WATP I have at home and the Wii on the other days.
> 
> 3. Post daily. Lately that has been challenging for me, because I'm so busy, but I need to make more time for myself. DIS/WISH is my "me" time.
> 
> 4. Plan our upcoming trip to WDW. It's not for awhile, but it's my motivation. I want to be at goal my then.
> 
> Have a great day tomorrow everyone!



That is quite a list of goals!  I love it!  You just posted to my next QOTD.  Are you psychic?  Your list is motivating!



tigger813 said:


> Evening all!
> 
> Mickey won the week by 13.4 pounds!!!! Great going team!!!! We're still 26 pounds behind Donald so we need some big losses this week! I plan on helping out this week!
> 
> If you're expecting bad weather, please be careful!!!!
> 
> TTFN



I will try my hardest to add more to the weight loss this week.  Have to make up some pounds.  

I'll pray that those dealing with this harsh weath doesn't lose power.  That's can be hard without heat.


----------



## kinntj

*2/1/11 Tuesday QOTD:*  Now that we are starting a brand new month I thought I would ask what is the plan?  Is it the same or are you changing it up a bit?


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

cclovesdis said:


> Evening Everyone!
> 
> Today was a better day than the last few days, but not anything to rave about, that's for sure. Hoping for a better February.
> 
> Speaking of which, here is my new plan:



Hi CC.  I think you have a great plan going for you.  Just remember one day at a time.  I know the feeling off not getting on here and posting as much as you like.  I feel like I have been neglecting not only my team but my own me time too.



tigger813 said:


> Mickey won the week by 13.4 pounds!!!! Great going team!!!! We're still 26 pounds behind Donald so we need some big losses this week!



Woohoo. Great Job team!  Lets all kick it into gear and tear past team donald this week.

I just got off the treadmill.  Did 4.1miles in 45 min.  I feel good and sweaty.  I forgot what it was like to feel sweaty since I usually run out in the cold.  It feel good.  Did I mention I hate the TM though.  God I wanted to stop after 10 min but it was all mind over matter.  I managed to leg out the full run.  I feel better now that I did.

Good Night Team!!!


----------



## SurferStitch16

tigger813 said:


> Mickey won the week by 13.4 pounds!!!! Great going team!!!! We're still 26 pounds behind Donald so we need some big losses this week!
> 
> If you're expecting bad weather, please be careful!!!!
> 
> TTFN



YAY TEAM MICKEY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! WOOT WOOT!!!!! YAY everyone!! Way to go!!
Let's keep the streak going and win again next week!! 

Everyone be safe, its supposed to get pretty bad tomorrow!! No slipping and slidding, unless you are skiing/snowboarding/sledding!!


----------



## my3princes

We're getting snow here too.  We're expecting 6-8" tomorrow and another 14-18 on Wednesday.  That's 2 feet of snow.  We'll see what we actually get.

My plan for February is to actually stick to my diet and hopefully start exercising.


----------



## Connie96

Hey folks! Just a quick reminder... If you still want to get your numbers in for this round, I will be compiling WIN results tomorrow evening. I'm so excited to see how we're all progressing!


----------



## Mrs.Malone

kinntj said:


> *2/1/11 Tuesday QOTD:*  Now that we are starting a brand new month I thought I would ask what is the plan?  Is it the same or are you changing it up a bit?



This is a great QOTD!  Thanks!

I'm going to focus on my eating.  I'm getting into a really good workout routine.  I actually *WANTto do my workout, and miss it on the days I don't, now that it's become a habit!  I have never really wanted to work out before in my life!  So that is more than half the battle!

But I need to work on my eating.  I've done okay but could be doing MUCH better.  Now that I'm in the workout groove I feel like I can add a more strict nutrition program without feeling overwhelmed or wanting to quit.

GO TEAM MICKEY!!!*


----------



## Rose&Mike

Happy, Happy Birthday!!!!!!
WDWAngela--January 31!!!!!
Mrs. D--February 1st!!!!


----------



## poochie

kinntj said:


> *2/1/11 Tuesday QOTD:*  Now that we are starting a brand new month I thought I would ask what is the plan?  Is it the same or are you changing it up a bit?



My plan is pretty much the same, need to reach my weight goal. The change I started, was in using the Treadmill at work twice a week before I start. Only can go a mile and a quarter. But my age I have to be careful, of course if I croak at work lets see double insurance the DH.  I have it set on steep incline and speed at 4.5 for fast walk. the setting before running.  Only twice as I have no free time for any more than that as I usually have to work the studio or babysit the grandkids the rest of the week. I also only have 1 car and need to wait until DH gets home from 3rd shift to go to work. But I still do my Taebo every morning and evening. 

But Team Mickey wins this week???   Awesome!!! *Go Team Mickey!!!!*


----------



## tigger813

Quick post then I'll be back later with the results for the week!

3 hour early dismissal here today. I'm taking Ashleigh to the dr at 8:30 hoping we can see a dr before appointments start arriving at 9. Then we have to stop at the spa as there is a new girl starting today and my boss has a few clients this morning. I think I'll send Izzie to school. Better for her anyways.

I've been awake since 4 with a headache. Probably due to the weather. I sometimes get a bad headache when there is a storm coming.  If I had time I';d have them check me out too. If we are quick at the drs we may grab a few things at Trader Joe's too on the way to the spa.

Didn't work out due to the headache and the fact I'll be shoveling A LOT the next two days! Maybe Ash and I will do some Just Dance this afternoon. It's been awhile since we've done that. May play some other games too.

Time to start rallying the troops! Brian has to head in early. I'll leave as soon as I can this morning.

TTFN


----------



## KristiMc

2-hr delay for us this morning.  It still might turn into closed.  I really want to get to my WW meeting this morning at 9:30 - probably not going to happen.

Way to go TEAM MICKEY!!!!!

QOTD:  I really want to start exercising on a regular basis in Feb.  I turn 40 on the 28th and what a better way to start my 40's - getting fit.


----------



## tggrrstarr

I just got back in from helping my husband get the car out of the driveway. Did a little shovel only where necessary, I'm sure I will have to go back out and finish the job. I am regretting letting him take the car, I'm gonna get bored later. I still want to go print my trip pictures.  Oh well, it was my decision, gotta live with it. 

I am so excited, in the past two days, I've dropped 3.4 of the 4 lbs I gained on my trip!  It was so easy to get back on track with my food.  Exercise?  Not so much yet, but snow shoveling has been a great substitution. I got my car stuck in an unshoveled part of the drive yesterday, not fun. 



kinntj said:


> *2/1/11 Tuesday QOTD:*  Now that we are starting a brand new month I thought I would ask what is the plan?  Is it the same or are you changing it up a bit?



Chill out. That's the plan. No stress of a trip to plan for, no crazy work hours, no deadline to meet. I am just gonna eat my calories and exercise when I can.  The next 50 lbs are kinda like a bonus weight loss, I have no specific goal I have to meet so I will just keep going til I am happy.


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

tggrrstarr said:


> Chill out. That's the plan. No stress of a trip to plan for, no crazy work hours, no deadline to meet. I am just gonna eat my calories and exercise when I can.  The next 50 lbs are kinda like a bonus weight loss, I have no specific goal I have to meet so I will just keep going til I am happy.




I like your plan kelly.  Chilling out  Good job on getting back into it and for the 3.4lbs already lost.

Today is a mess outside.  Snow and ice.  I am at work but most likely going to close early around 3pm.  They are calling for more ice overnight so not sure what is going to happen tomorrow as far as work.  Schools were closed today and most likely tomorrow too.  Ryan is at daycare with nick.  They have a school age program for snow days.  He loves it so that makes me feel better sending him somewhere he enjoys.

For all in the midwest and northeast, be safe out there!!!!!


----------



## tigger813

Made it about 1/3 of the way to the drs with Ashleigh and my boss called to ask me to stop at the spa to cancel her client. Two of her kids have been up all night with the stomach bug. I decided to just skip the dr, go stop and work to make the call and then go to CVS to get Ash some decongestant. Had to stop at the post office just to clean off my wipers so I could see. It's AWFUL out there!

Izzie is at school and will be home between 12:30 and 1. I would've picked her up if I hadn't had to go to CVS. Bus driver is very experienced and they are just down the road. Brian's heading home soon. One of his coworkers just got in an accident. She's ok but stuck in her truck against a snow bank. Izzie is safer on the bus but it will be a long bus ride.

Still fighting a headache. Watching Downton Abbey that I recorded last night. Ash is finishing her homework from last night and is also hoping to get all of her weekly work done. She has a book report due in just over 2 weeks that she wants to work on too!

Going to sit back and relax the rest of the morning. Gotta get rid of this headache. Maybe I'll make myself some tea too!

TTFN


----------



## tigger813

I'll post results either later tonight or tomorrow! Still fighting this headache!

Already have close to 6" on my deck! Be safe!


----------



## my3princes

Schools here are already cancelled for tomorrow.  No idea how much snow we have at this point, I'd say at least 4 inches.  Watched a car get stuck in the driveway across the street from the office.  Tomorrow we could get 2 feet of snow.  The fun of living in New England


----------



## Cupcaker

Hi Everyone! I hope everyone is safe and warm right now.  WOW theres a lot of snow everywhere  I found a power cord for my laptop on ebay for less than $10 beats the over $100 price from the manufacturer. This has now got me looking at ebay for everything  

I dont know if it's been mentioned before...Lean Cuisine is giving out a "free" insulated lunch tote.  Theyre really cute, you can see them on their website.  All you have to do is register and upload 20 codes found inside of the packaging to get the lunch tote.  ...Just in case anyone is interested.

Happy Birthday *WDWAngela* and *Mrs. D*!! Hope you both have a great birthday!

*WeLoveLilo05*- How was your bridesmaid dress shopping? Did you find anything you liked?  Right now, Im trying to secure my church and reception venue.  I know what days the reception venue is available, its just up to the church to see if theyre available.  I still havent been able to get a hold of a priest to work that out with!!! I really want to get married in October, hopefully the reception place will stay available so that it will happen.

*Nicole*- Congratulations on your 5k! Your story is so encouraging.  Do you know when you would like to run a half?

*Rose*- even those above high normal temps are cooold to me LOL.  As you can see, I am not use to the cold. Hope youre feeling better.

*Lisa*- Oh my goodness, it really is freezing over there.  Dont feel discouraged.  Have you also seen a dietician?

*Lindsay*- I hope you and your family stay safe with the snow coming.  Good job with staying on that treadmill last night!

*CC*- great plan!

*Tracey*- thanks for being the weight keeper! Stay safe in all that snow.

*Kelli*- thats awesome you were able to take off most of the gain.  Keep it up!

Jeanette


----------



## diamondpixienc

Well considering this is my "official" 1st week of my BL challenge.  i am going to continue walking & doing my Zumba workouts while wearing my tone ups.  I am also eating high protein meals and i am now up to 1 gallon of water a day.


----------



## Rose&Mike

Hello Mickeys! I hope everyone is staying safe. We have been very lucky--lots and lots of rain, but only expecting a dusting of snow and no ice. Hoping to run outside again this weekend since it looks like it might be in the 40s. I ran 4 miles after work and did a half a mile on the elliptical to stretch my calf which has been a little sore.

Jeanette--Did I ever tell you we lived in San Diego in the late 80s? I loved the weather and lived at the beach! I actually graduated from SDSU. The best part was no SAD. The 40s is still a little cold for me, to be honest, but I am so sick of the treadmill I'm going to just dress warm and hope it goes by fast!

I'm off tomorrow, so hoping to get some replies in. Have a good night and be careful!


----------



## SurferStitch16

Hey All!!

Just stopping by before The Biggest Loser and my workout to see how everyone's day went.  Sounds like it wasn't all that bad and everyone stayed relatively safe in this crazy weather.  
Class got out early for me today so that was a bonus, but the drive home took 2 hours.  Hoping that this ice storm hits tomorrow so I can have a break from work tomorrow.  I need a little breather, had a rough weekend.  My grandma has dementia and was very very bad all weekend long.  It was so hard to deal with and very emotionally draining so I could use a veg day.
Everyone be safe!!

DJ


----------



## kinntj

Mrs.Malone said:


> This is a great QOTD!  Thanks!
> 
> I'm going to focus on my eating.  I'm getting into a really good workout routine.  I actually *WANTto do my workout, and miss it on the days I don't, now that it's become a habit!  I have never really wanted to work out before in my life!  So that is more than half the battle!
> 
> But I need to work on my eating.  I've done okay but could be doing MUCH better.  Now that I'm in the workout groove I feel like I can add a more strict nutrition program without feeling overwhelmed or wanting to quit.
> 
> GO TEAM MICKEY!!!*


*

It sounds like you're exercising consistantly.  Good job!  That's half the battle and now you're onto the other part of it.  I think it's a great way to tackle things.  



poochie said:



			My plan is pretty much the same, need to reach my weight goal. The change I started, was in using the Treadmill at work twice a week before I start. Only can go a mile and a quarter.
		
Click to expand...


It's nice to have that stuff at work.  Where I use to work there was a workout place across the street.  It was so convenient, but now I try to do whatever I can in the house.  Just stay focused. 



KristiMc said:



			QOTD:  I really want to start exercising on a regular basis in Feb.  I turn 40 on the 28th and what a better way to start my 40's - getting fit.
		
Click to expand...


40 is a great age to get fit and stay fit.   I'm turning 41 and I feel I need to get a hold on health and exercise before my health goes downhill.  They say there's never an age that's too late.  Just start whever you are.



tggrrstarr said:



			I am so excited, in the past two days, I've dropped 3.4 of the 4 lbs I gained on my trip!  It was so easy to get back on track with my food.  Exercise?  Not so much yet, but snow shoveling has been a great substitution. I got my car stuck in an unshoveled part of the drive yesterday, not fun. 

Chill out. That's the plan. No stress of a trip to plan for, no crazy work hours, no deadline to meet. I am just gonna eat my calories and exercise when I can.  The next 50 lbs are kinda like a bonus weight loss, I have no specific goal I have to meet so I will just keep going til I am happy.
		
Click to expand...


How wonderful to see those pounds come right back off.  Good for you! Shoveling the drive always burns so many calories and is a great way to get some extra exercise in.  If what you're doing now works, then it's important to stay on that track.



diamondpixienc said:



			Well considering this is my "official" 1st week of my BL challenge.  i am going to continue walking & doing my Zumba workouts while wearing my tone ups.  I am also eating high protein meals and i am now up to 1 gallon of water a day.
		
Click to expand...


Sounds like you have a great routine going there for you.  I hope you have a great week and stay on plan!*


----------



## kinntj

Sorry if I didn't get to everyone's post.  My kids are being extra  buggy tonight from the excitement of not having school tomorrow.  I'll be posting the QOTD a little earlier tonight, so I can get them into bed around 10 tonight.  
It's storming pretty good out there and we're expecting 11-15 inches.  Please stay safe and warm whever you're enduring.



Rose&Mike said:


> Hello Mickeys! I hope everyone is staying safe. We have been very lucky--lots and lots of rain, but only expecting a dusting of snow and no ice. Hoping to run outside again this weekend since it looks like it might be in the 40s. I ran 4 miles after work and did a half a mile on the elliptical to stretch my calf which has been a little sore.
> I'm off tomorrow, so hoping to get some replies in. Have a good night and be careful!



You're so lucky to not get any ice.  That's the nastiest stuff and I'd rather have my foot of snow than ice.  Although, I'd rather have a dusting.   See ya tomorrow.



SurferStitch16 said:


> Hey All!!
> 
> Just stopping by before The Biggest Loser and my workout to see how everyone's day went.  Sounds like it wasn't all that bad and everyone stayed relatively safe in this crazy weather.
> Class got out early for me today so that was a bonus, but the drive home took 2 hours.  Hoping that this ice storm hits tomorrow so I can have a break from work tomorrow.  I need a little breather, had a rough weekend.
> DJ



I hope you're having a great workout!  Sounds like you need it after that long trek back from school.  YIKES!


----------



## kinntj

*2/2/11 Wednesday QOTD:* How did you set your calories?  Do you have a specific number or range?  Is it enough with the exercise you do so you're not hungry? 



My answer:  my calorie range right now is 1500-1700.  Once I lose weight, I'll drop my calorie range slowly so I don't stall.  It also depends on how much I exercise.


----------



## my3princes

kinntj said:


> *2/2/11 Wednesday QOTD:* How did you set your calories?  Do you have a specific number or range?  Is it enough with the exercise you do so you're not hungry?
> 
> 
> 
> My answer:  my calorie range right now is 1500-1700.  Once I lose weight, I'll drop my calorie range slowly so I don't stall.  It also depends on how much I exercise.



We're doing weight watchers so calories are not factored in at all.  Working the points system.  Lately I just can't keep on track though.


----------



## tigger813

Good evening!

Results will be posted in the morning. I have everything tabulated so I will just need to type everything in my forms! 

Did anyone workout during the show tonight? I did 3 miles burning over 1000 calories. Still finishing up my water. I think I did well on my food. Had some homemade general gau's for dinner on white rice.

Heading to bed shortly. Girls have tomorrow off! Snow day #5! At least the call came tonight!

Had the crap scared out of me tonight. Our neighbor was snowblowing his driveway and the snow was hitting our house. I thought a tree was crashing down. He realized how far the snow was going so he stopped! Brought back bad memories!!!!

Well have a good night! Stay safe! More than likely I'll wake up early and do the elliptical or WATP!

TTFN


----------



## Mysteria

Hello Team!

Hope everyone is safe and warm that is in this storms path.

So I got off track a little bit with some illness and stuff but I've gotten right back on.  Still not feeling great but extra wieght is not helping that so time to kick myself in the (ample) behind.


----------



## Connie96

Hey y'all! I've got everyone's WIN numbers recorded, but I'm gonna knock off for tonight and post results tomorrow. If anyone else would like to send in last minute numbers, please do!


----------



## Stinasmom

*2/1/11 Tuesday QOTD: Now that we are starting a brand new month I thought I would ask what is the plan? Is it the same or are you changing it up a bit?*

I am trying not to make changes because I did have great success in January. 
However, I am in that last stage toward my goal and it seems that I may need to step up the exercise a bit. I sure wish it was summer or at least warmer! 
It would be so nice to go outside without FREEZING!
I actually miss yardwork, biking and dog walking...

*2/2/11 Wednesday QOTD: How did you set your calories? Do you have a specific number or range? Is it enough with the exercise you do so you're not hungry?*

I am not counting calories. I also didn't go totally sugar free or soda free... I have definitely cut WAYYYY back on all of these, however. Small portions is key. Also, I make sure that when I do eat, I eat really nutritious worth while foods. 

If I am really hungry, I eat a small portion of veggie sticks or half of a protein bar. Otherwise, I drink coffee and tea (decaf after Noon) to quell the hunger. I will not deny that there are times that my stomach is grumbling! But as long as I know I am hitting all the food groups and eating healthy, I need to just get over it. Drink water, chew tasty sugar free gum. 


And, I remember how good it feels to tighten my belt to the last hole! 

Marcy


----------



## Sugarglider

QOTD Tuesday: OK - I'm not sure if I'm mixing it up, but I did add weights and the swiss ball this week and will do 3 times a week

QOTD Wednesday - I don't count calories - ummm .... I don;t know how I would ever know what calories are in what I eat. But I kinda know what's heathly and what's not. And I'm learning what's low GI

on my news tonight was the story that HUGE snow storms are sweeping across the US and 100 million people are affected. And tonight those Qlders who were flooded a couple of weeks are facing the biggest cyclone in 10 years. What is it with this extreme weather?!

My wishes that everyone stays safe and am not inconvenienced too greatly - and has some form of indoors exercise!


----------



## KristiMc

Good morning,

Snow day for my kiddos - more like an Ice day.  Our driveway is a total sheet of ice.  I let our dog out this morning, she did her business and ran towards the driveway, landed and slid all the way across - I wish I had the video camera out.

QOTD - I am doing WW so just keeping to my daily points.


----------



## tigger813

Mickey Statistics: Week 4
Here we celebrate our progress and recognize our superstars.

Reminders:
-after 3 weeks of no reporting, you are dropped from the challenged  can re-start at any time, though  
-if anybody knows they will miss weighing in, just PM and let me know and youll be marked excused  

First some stats

MAINTAINERS:
(staying within 2 lbs of their maintain weight is successfully maintaining!)
# of Maintainers Reporting In & Successfully Maintaining: 3
(congrats Rose & Mike and Redwalker and Flipflopmom!!!!)

LOSERS:
Current Participants-------------73
not reporting in for 1 week------ 10
not reporting in for 2 weeks------ 5
not reporting in for 3 weeks------ 8
Excused------------------------- 1
weigh ins----------------------- 58
gains---------------------------- 6
maintains------------------------ 16
losses-------------------------- 36


Biggest Loser 11 Spring Challenge Week 4 Team Mickey!
This weeks group loss is 54.6 lbs.
Average percentage of weight lost .50 % 
Total group weight loss so far 363.2 pounds! 

   AWESOME!

Before the weekly superstar list comes the disclaimer. I am human and I make mistakes. If you have any questions please contact me. For your reference this is the magic percentage of weight lost formula - weight loss for the week divided by weight for last week times 100, that gives us the percentage. Now let me test that with my numbers for week 1, click, click, click goes the calculator. Yes, that agrees with the percentage on the magic spreadsheet. (btw if its been more than 1 week between weigh-ins, then the % loss is divided by the number of weeks, to keep everybody on the same basis)

Now let's get to the good stuff. Who were our superstars of the week? This time Ive done a TOP 10 LIST ! That criteria may change from week to week. Hey I'm in charge here and I get paid nothin' to do this so you better take what you can get!    (and if theres something you want to know, just ask me!)

The WISH Biggest Loser 11 Spring Challenge Week 4 Mickey Superstars!! 

#10- 1.23% sugarglider 
#9- 1.42% MrsD
#8- 1.46% Merryweather27
#7- 1.49% smile4stamps
#6- 1.50% redwalker
#5- 1.52% HappyMatt
#4- 1.96% dis-happy
#3- 2.33% PrincessNancy
#2- 2.52% FlipFlopMom
and now
The WISH Biggest Loser 11 Spring Challenge
Week 4 Team Mickey Biggest Loser is:
#1- 3.24% poochie

Quote from Dare2Dream: How is your week going? Are you OP (on program)? Are you exercising? Drinking that water? You know what to do to make the magic happen. Get on the wagon. We are all here to help you on the journey. We can do this one day at a time. One bite at a time.

Have a healthy day!
Congratulations poochie !!!  
What a great week you had. Keep up the good work. We have a very special clippie reserved for our weekly Biggest Loser. Wear it with pride this week!  :

This is our weekly reigning Biggest Loser clippie. We have the large version



or use this
http://photopost.wdwinfo.com/data/500/31040weeklyBLsmall1.jpg
followed by 

or we have a medium version



or use this
http://photopost.wdwinfo.com/data/500/31040weeklyBLmed.jpg
followed by 

and we have a small version



or use
http://photopost.wdwinfo.com/data/500/31040weeklyBLsm.jpg
followed by 

Thanks to ohMom-Molli for these clippies. They were used for a previous BL but we can recycle. Don't they look great!


----------



## tigger813

Slept in this morning! Just had my strawberry mango protein shake! Heading down in a few to do the BL Power Walk DVD. Hope to do either 3 or 4 miles. 

Combination of snow and sleet right now. Brian and the girls are having breakfast now. I'm going to be good for breakfast and lunch and have a steak and cheese sub for supper. Defrosting the shaved steak now. Going to drink lots and lots of water today too! Hoping to do some Just Dance 2 today with the girls. Also making really fattening cookies and Auntie Anne's pretzels. I'll definitely have to get some other workouts in later. And of course shoveling is on the agenda again! Never done this much shoveling!

TTFN


----------



## Rose&Mike

Congrats to all our Losers and Maintainers--especially Poochie!!! And congratulations to everyone who is still here. Spring is just around the corner--I'm trying to be optimistic today!



tggrrstarr said:


> I am so excited, in the past two days, I've dropped 3.4 of the 4 lbs I gained on my trip!  It was so easy to get back on track with my food.


Fabulous!!

*CC*--that sounds like a good plan! The important thing is to remember if you have any set backs to keep moving forward.

*Lindsay*--I hope you are safe and things aren't too crazy today.



my3princes said:


> Tomorrow we could get 2 feet of snow.  The fun of living in New England


Uggh. Have I mentioned I don't like snow?



SurferStitch16 said:


> Hey All!!
> 
> Just stopping by before The Biggest Loser and my workout to see how everyone's day went.  Sounds like it wasn't all that bad and everyone stayed relatively safe in this crazy weather.
> Class got out early for me today so that was a bonus, but the drive home took 2 hours.  Hoping that this ice storm hits tomorrow so I can have a break from work tomorrow.  I need a little breather, had a rough weekend.  My grandma has dementia and was very very bad all weekend long.  It was so hard to deal with and very emotionally draining so I could use a veg day.
> Everyone be safe!!
> 
> DJ


 My MIL had alzheimers. It's really hard sometimes.



tigger813 said:


> Had the crap scared out of me tonight. Our neighbor was snowblowing his driveway and the snow was hitting our house. I thought a tree was crashing down. He realized how far the snow was going so he stopped! Brought back bad memories!!!!
> 
> Well have a good night! Stay safe! More than likely I'll wake up early and do the elliptical or WATP!
> 
> TTFN


Tracey--I thought of you last night when I was awake from 3:30-5:30 because the wind was horrible. Very scary. 



Mysteria said:


> Hello Team!
> 
> Hope everyone is safe and warm that is in this storms path.
> 
> So I got off track a little bit with some illness and stuff but I've gotten right back on.  Still not feeling great but extra wieght is not helping that so time to kick myself in the (ample) behind.


Welcome back on the wagon.



Connie96 said:


> Hey y'all! I've got everyone's WIN numbers recorded, but I'm gonna knock off for tonight and post results tomorrow. If anyone else would like to send in last minute numbers, please do!


Thank you for handling WIN Connie!




Sugarglider said:


> on my news tonight was the story that HUGE snow storms are sweeping across the US and 100 million people are affected. And tonight those Qlders who were flooded a couple of weeks are facing the biggest cyclone in 10 years. What is it with this extreme weather?!
> 
> My wishes that everyone stays safe and am not inconvenienced too greatly - and has some form of indoors exercise!


That cyclone looks really scary. The weather has been very extreme lately!


----------



## The Mystery Machine

Thank goodness it is a new month. Have not had any success yet. I feel really bad for being here. 

However, I am going to keep at it no matter what. I have got to change my eating completely. I do not know what the heck is going on with me?

I hate to bear this but I missed my period last month & I am suffering for horrible constipation. 

My usual diet is not working with water, prunes, Kashi cereal, plus Miralax. I have got to add in more fresh veggies, fruits, beans, etc. I am going to look into more of a vegetarian diet.

So that being said, sorry for the whining, however I cannot give up. Literally my gut is at stake here.

Thanks for listening.


----------



## Rose&Mike

MM--Hugs to you. Please don't ever feel bad about being here. This is about doing the best you can from where you are at. If being here is motivation to you to keep moving forward then, that is what matters. I'm going to post something later about being a vegetarian--from my point of view. Taryn, I think, asked me about in January, but I never got to it. Hang in there.


----------



## jenjolt

Good Morning Team Mickey!! Congrats to our biggest loser!!!

Just returned from my week at Disney!! It was wonderful, but the best part was stepping on the scale yesterday and NOT having gained a thing WOOT WOOT!!! I made sure to exercise and drink lots of water while I was there!!!! I'm very excited about my progress!! 

Now to get back on program at home!! That's going to be tough part!!! I came home with a headcold and I just didn't feel like working out this morning but I have to get back into a workout routine and back to eating right!! Let's hope this will be a quick transition!!!!!


----------



## Rose&Mike

Thoughts on being a vegetarian. I am not a vegan. I do eat dairy and eggs. I avoid gelatin and cheese that is not “vegetarian” meaning it’s been processed with cow enzymes. And fwiw, I am not a big fan of salad. 

Becoming vegetarian has been a process for me, just like losing weight and running.  It did not happen overnight. Growing up, the only vegetables I liked were corn, potatoes, canned peas, lima beans, and broccoli if it had a lot of cheese on it. We only ate white bread, white rice, etc. My family had tomatoes, and tons of other veggies, but I just didn’t like them. I think it was a texture issue. Anyhow, I got married, got older, and slowly started trying new things. 

The last maybe 5-7 years I would have periods of time when I would “lose my taste” for meat. I just didn’t want it. So I would go “vegetarian” for a couple of weeks and eventually start eating meat again. I never was really sure why. About 21 months ago, it happened again. I didn’t eat meat (except hot dogs at the ballpark, and bacon--I know great choices) for about two months. We went out to dinner for DS’s 18th birthday and Mike and I split a chicken entrée. It was very dimly lit in the restaurant and I kept thinking, this tastes funny. It was RAW in the middle and that was it for me. So I have been meat free since July 24, 2009—except for bacon. I finally gave that up in October 2009. There is just something about bacon!

I don’t have any huge moral issues with eating meat, I just don’t see the point in it anymore and I normally feel way healthier as a vegetarian. I have expanded what I will eat way beyond where I was 18 months ago. Pretty much the only thing I won’t eat is mushrooms (texture issues) and I’m not a big fan of eggplant.  As a vegetarian and a runner I am much more thoughtful about what I eat. I know I need protein, and I know getting it all from cheese is not a good idea. I actually see cheese as a garnish more than a staple—though I will get a cheese quesadilla with tomatoes when we go out.

I also find being a vegetarian to be very inexpensive. Sure fruits and vegetables are expensive, but not if you aren’t buying meat. Beans and eggs which are the two main ways I get my protein are very inexpensive and adding fruits and veggies in makes for a very affordable meal. Even nuts (not the processed kind with salt, just plain nuts) are pretty reasonable once you realize what a serving is. I have nuts probably twice a day--they are a good source of omega3s along with eggs. 

The hard thing was, I didn’t have a big collection of go to vegetarian recipes, so I have had to work on this. We eat very interesting food now. And the nice thing is very rarely is there anything to defrost! 

My DH is a “flexetarian”. He eats meat out, but not at home.  He mostly has chicken or fish when we go out.  This has made life a little easier, but really most of the things I make I could just add chicken to. Mike stopped eating beef about a year ago.

So if you are thinking about having a few vegetarian meals a week, what do you need to do? One get a good food processor. It makes life so much easier. We use ours on average 4 or 5 times a week.  Make sure you have sharp knives and a good cutting board, and most importantly plan your meals. Let’s say you want to make a veggie pizza with roasted vegetables. Roast a huge pan on Sunday, and you will have roasted veggies for the entire week. Planning insures you won’t throw away produce (which is pricey at this time of the year.) 

I have protein at every meal, but I would not say it’s the center of my meal most times. Protein is important, but if you are consciously making sure your vegetarian meal has either beans, eggs, nuts or dairy in it, you are probably good to go. They used to tell you that you had to combine protein at meals, but studies have found this isn’t true. You just need to eat a variety of foods including whole grains. And in my opinion you can add beans and spinach to almost anything! 

A word about tofu—I don’t eat a lot of tofu, but I have used it as a substitute for ricotta cheese—and you can’t tell the difference. I will eat tofu that’s cut up in things. I am not a big fan of a slab of tofu—even with sauce it’s kind of boring.

So that’s my thoughts on being a vegetarian. There are tons of recipes out there. But it takes a little while for a vegetarian meal to become normal—in that you don’t have to put a lot of thought into what to make other than salad. My doctor told me that there is only one vitamin that vegetarians don’t get—one of the B’s I think. And she said it’s fat soluble, so if you’ve had meat in the last several years, it’s available to your body.  I feel very healthy as a vegetarian, and to be honest, don’t really miss meat at all.


----------



## Cupcaker

Good morning.  Last night I went shopping with DF to find an outfit for this Friday.  We are going out to a nightclub with friends to celebrate my birthday.  I found this cute dress, but its one of those tight fitting ones so I definitely have to stay on plan for the rest of the week  

QOTD- My calorie range is from 1000-1100.  My dietician was the one that informed me of my calorie range.  Before, I was doing 1200, but that really didnt do anything for me.  She said it was all because of my height (Im a tad under 5') that I required fewer calories than the average person. I have about 5-6 meals a day, alternating between actual meals and snacks.  I have found this really works for me as it keeps me full and satisfied all day long.  I add in exercise (especially if I eat a lot more) and vitamins so that Im well balanced.

*Rose*- I love San Diego.  Their weather is always so nice.  I have friends that work at SDSU so I try to visit them often.  I hope the weather calms down so you can get your runs outside.

*DJ*- Im so sorry about your weekend.  I know first hand how draining it could be.  I hope you have a great week.  

*Mysteria*- the pictures of your puppy are so cute!

*KristiMc*- Aww poor doggy.  That would have been great to see on video

*Tracey*- imagine all that arm muscle youre building with all the shoveling!

*The Mystery Machine*- I would really encourage you to add more veggies.  When I wasnt having a regular BM, my dietician said it was because I wasnt consuming enough veggies.  Hope it helps.  Dont give up!!!

*JenJolt*- YAY congrats on not gaining at Disney! Welcome back!


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

SurferStitch16 said:


> My grandma has dementia and was very very bad all weekend long.  It was so hard to deal with and very emotionally draining so I could use a veg day.
> Everyone be safe!!
> 
> DJ



Sorry about your grandma.  My grammy is approaching 98 and her dementia is getting worse.  She no longer knows my aunt who cares for her.  Although on occasion she does for a short time.  So far she still remembers my parents and me and my family but I know its a matter of time before that fades too.  It is truly so sad to deal with and my heart goes out to you.



kinntj said:


> *2/2/11 Wednesday QOTD:* How did you set your calories?  Do you have a specific number or range?  Is it enough with the exercise you do so you're not hungry?



I do WW so I just go by how many points they tell me I can have.



Sugarglider said:


> on my news tonight was the story that HUGE snow storms are sweeping across the US and 100 million people are affected. And tonight those Qlders who were flooded a couple of weeks are facing the biggest cyclone in 10 years. What is it with this extreme weather?!
> 
> My wishes that everyone stays safe and am not inconvenienced too greatly - and has some form of indoors exercise!



That is horrible and it is so scarry of all the extreme weather we have heard about over the past few years.



The Mystery Machine said:


> Thank goodness it is a new month. Have not had any success yet. I feel really bad for being here.



I 2nd what rose said.  Dont ever feel bad.  Sometimes it is hard to get going on your weight loss journey.  The fact that you are still here with us is a victory.  hang in there.  You soon will find what works well for you.



jenjolt said:


> Just returned from my week at Disney!! It was wonderful, but the best part was stepping on the scale yesterday and NOT having gained a thing WOOT WOOT!!!



thats wonderful.  Glad you had a great trip.  Welcome back.

Its a mess outside again.  Our office opened at 10am today.  I was hoping for a day off but no such luck.  We got mostly ice/sleet and lots of rain this morning.  We have flooding going on in our dining room and basement.  Hopefully it wont be too much damage.  Im afraid to look at it when I get home.  At least the ground hog didnt see his shadow today.  I hope the corner is short because I cant stand this weather anymore.

I plan to do another TM run tonight.  I have a 10 mile run that I need to do this weekend so I figured if I do my short run tonight it will give me 2-3 days rest before my long run.  

Ooops how could I forget- CONGRATS TO THE LOSERS AND MAINATAINERS THIS WEEK.  WAY TO GO POOCHIE!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Disneywedding2010

*Thursday Jan 27th* - anniversary of Josh and Maddie's death

*Friday Jan 28th* - 4 hour mediation that was a complete waste of my time. Nothing got settled and now I have the nightmare of facing a 2 week trial at the end of the month. My lawyer however is hoping he can try to get them to agree to some amount of money by the end of the week so I don't have to relive every detail (much of which I've not been told about) in a court room.

*Sat Jan 29 - Sun Jan 30* - This week has been so crazy that I've gotten behind in homework and just was overwhelmed the whole weekend

*Mon Jan 31* I had jury duty. Thank God I didn't get picked.

*Feb 1* I slept until 3pm  and didn't do anything school wise or workout wise. I can honestly say I think that's what I needed considering I've been so stressed out that it was making me sick. 

My lawyer hopefully will have this settled out of court and I can put it behind me. I spent an hour on the phone with my academic counselor on Monday afternoon trying to figure out what I was going to do about my last class of my Bachelors. I was suppose to start it next week but I told her I couldn't. If I started it then that would mean the last 2 weeks of that class I'd be in trial. I don't have the mental capacity to sit a trial every day and then come home and try to do homework. So, she put me down for a 28 day break and I can start it after trial. However, if we don't go to trial and I settle out of court I'm still going to take 2 weeks off and then start that final class and get it behind me. 

I've not worked out or tracked my food intake since Thursday of last week. I've been so emotionally, physically, and mentally drained it just all took a backseat for the week. However, that will change later tonight. I plan to get on my treadmill and walk a mile.

The good news out of all of this (yes that may sound crazy but something good did come out of this craziness) I've maintained the same weight for the past 3 weeks. That crazy week didn't make me gain anything.


----------



## Disneywedding2010

*2/1/11 Tuesday QOTD: Now that we are starting a brand new month I thought I would ask what is the plan? Is it the same or are you changing it up a bit?


The last week of January was really hard for me with just life getting in the way. My plan is to get back on track and continue doing what I was doing. 



2/2/11 Wednesday QOTD: How did you set your calories? Do you have a specific number or range? Is it enough with the exercise you do so you're not hungry?*

I have a range on my Sparkpeople from 1400 something to 1600 something. I'm usually within the 1500 range though when I track all my food. I've found that I don't go hungry as long as I'm eating something every 4 hours. I eat 3 meals and two snacks (one between breakfast and lunch and one between lunch and dinner).


----------



## Disneywedding2010

The weather has been awful here. Alan (my fiance) went to go out to start his truck yesterday morning and he slide all the way down the driveway. We live in a small town so if we want to go to the next town over we have to cross a bridge that is over the lake. Yeah, well that wasn't going to happen when TXDOT closed the bridge down. I'm assuming its open now considering I called him a few hours ago and he was out towing a car.


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

Disneywedding2010 said:


> *The good news out of all of this (yes that may sound crazy but something good did come out of this craziness) I've maintained the same weight for the past 3 weeks. That crazy week didn't make me gain anything.*


*

With all your going through I would say that is a great accomplishment.  I know your feeling down but take a moment to reward yourself on maintaining through this very stressful time.  I hope things get settled by the end of the week for you.



Disneywedding2010 said:



			The weather has been awful here. Alan (my fiance) went to go out to start his truck yesterday morning and he slide all the way down the driveway. We live in a small town so if we want to go to the next town over we have to cross a bridge that is over the lake. Yeah, well that wasn't going to happen when TXDOT closed the bridge down. I'm assuming its open now considering I called him a few hours ago and he was out towing a car.
		
Click to expand...


Wow thats unusual weather for TX isnt it?  Glad the bridge opened up.*


----------



## WeLoveLilo05

Cupcaker said:


> *WeLoveLilo05*- How was your bridesmaid dress shopping? Did you find anything you liked?  Right now, Im trying to secure my church and reception venue.  I know what days the reception venue is available, its just up to the church to see if theyre available.  I still havent been able to get a hold of a priest to work that out with!!! I really want to get married in October, hopefully the reception place will stay available so that it will happen.
> 
> Jeanette



I hope everything works out with the priest, that must be frustrating you, we still haven't found an officiant yet. There's a Catholic priest who is willing to do the ceremony even though its not in a church, I think my mom really wants the priest, I'm Catholic, Scott's Lutheran, but I'm not really sure what I want and I feel a lot of pressure to decide b/c the clock is ticking lol. I think Scott wants to just go with a regular officiant.
The dresses...lol...o boy! I took my sister and she fell in love with a certain dress but I HATED the blue that it came in and its strapless and I know my aunt didn't want strapless. I really liked this one, in pool but she didn't like it, thought it was boring, but it was only $99! Alfred Angelo #7172
So next week I am going to try and go with my aunt to look at some stuff, I e-mailed my other bridesmaid about the dresses and she say she'd wear whatever and sent me a few she thought were cute so I added them to the list. 
Have you gone shopping yet for your Bridesmaids? Are you going to pick the dress or let them?


----------



## poochie

tigger813 said:


> Mickey Statistics: Week 4
> Here we celebrate our progress and recognize our superstars.
> 
> The WISH Biggest Loser 11 Spring Challenge
> Week 4 Team Mickey Biggest Loser is:
> #1- 3.24% poochie
> 
> Quote from Dare2Dream: How is your week going? Are you OP (on program)? Are you exercising? Drinking that water? You know what to do to make the magic happen. Get on the wagon. We are all here to help you on the journey. We can do this one day at a time. One bite at a time.
> 
> Have a healthy day!
> Congratulations poochie !!!
> What a great week you had. Keep up the good work. We have a very special clippie reserved for our weekly Biggest Loser. Wear it with pride this week!  :




OMG, I was the biggest loser????   I did not think I would win maybe top 10 but wow. I will wear my clippie with pride and humility(well maybe a bit of humility.)  I love you guys you are all my motivation.


----------



## Disneywedding2010

mommyof2Pirates said:


> Wow thats unusual weather for TX isnt it?  Glad the bridge opened up.



Yeah, its definately unusual weather for near Dallas! School has been out of session two days and it doesn't look like they'll be going tomorrow either. The roads are really bad and I canceled my training session last night for today. There was no way I was going to risk getting out in this crap just to go to the gym. I have a treadmill and a stationary bike upstairs that I can use. 

Yeah, I'm definately surprised that I've stayed the same weight for 3 weeks. I'm trying to get this last class finished up so I don't have anything to worry about the rest of this week. I'm going to grab something to snack on, get my shoes on, and get on the treadmill.


----------



## tigger813

Sorry I didn't post this earlier!

Percentage to goal!!!!!

Tigger813	-3.28 
sgcruiser	10.00 
maslex	14.67 
girlrea	8.57 
RayaniFoxmur	24.20 
my3princes	12.39 
aamomma	44.00 
tggrrstarr	-1.14 
tmfranlk	17.86 
jenjolt	43.20 
janmadre	5.91 
liesel	7.00 
HappyMatt	57.97 
DisneyYooper	3.33 
TheMysteryMachine	-3.33 
KSH	6.00 
KristiMc	26.80 
Alex&Evan'sMom	4.44 
GoodMorningDewDrop	22.14 
yanni2	1.52 
jamesnnick	16.67 
Cupcaker	34.78 
dis-happy	34.78 
WDWAngela	4.80 
pigletz	26.67 
Yogamomma	7.00 
keenercam	7.20 
Stinasmom	88.46 
Kitchensinkguy	40.59 
Merryweather27	60.00 
WeLoveLilo05	38.89 
lovedvc	38.00 
MrsD	67.80 
DavidandDenise	9.50 
MaryJo	20.00 
PrincessNancy	45.00 
Flipflopmom	52.14 
DaisyJaneDisney	13.91 
mommof2pirates	19.00 
mizzoutiger76	-20.00 
holly324	17.00 
swissfamilyrobinson	-8.00 
sugarglider	30.77 
smile4stamps	50.0
snow_white's_mom	0.0
PedroPete3	0.0
fly4free2	0.0
jking6	0.0
PrinceCharmingsMom	0.0
jenthemom22	0.0
rothesaydismom	0.0
sarahrip	-5.7
poochie	0.0
surferstitch16	16.7


----------



## cclovesdis

Healthy Habits Week 4 Results

*Conratulations to all of our participants!* We had:

20 participants from Team Mickey and
9 participants from Team Donald

making *Team Mickey* Week 4's HH winner! 

Congratulations to *ReAnSt* for being this week's winner! Please PM me you address and I will mail it to you as soon as possible.

*Congratulations to all those who earned 7/7 points for at least one of the three Healthy Habits!*

Team Mickey
DavidandDenise
girlrea
Holly324
keenercam
kitchensinkguy
KristiMC
KSH
Merryweather27
mmwalker
Mrs D
my3princes
poochie
ReAnSt
rothesaydismom
smile4stamps
SuperStitch16
yanni2

Team Donald
buzz5985
donac
karliebug
lovetoscrap
MacG
mikamah
SettinSail
skmommy

*Congratulations to all those who earned all 21/21 HH points for Week 3!*

Team Mickey
DavidandDenise
keenercam
kitchensinkguy
poochie

Team Donald
SettinSail


----------



## cclovesdis

Rose&Mike said:


> *CC*--that sounds like a good plan! The important thing is to remember if you have any set backs to keep moving forward.



Thanks to you and everyone else who commented. I really wanted to start on Feb. 1st, but decided I'd put it off until tomorrow because the weather was too messy to drive to the gym.  But, then I saw this reply, and decided that I can make up the difference and it's back to starting on Feb. 1st! 



Cupcaker said:


> QOTD- My calorie range is from 1000-1100.  My dietician was the one that informed me of my calorie range.  Before, I was doing 1200, but that really didnt do anything for me.  She said it was all because of my height (Im a tad under 5') that I required fewer calories than the average person. I have about 5-6 meals a day, alternating between actual meals and snacks.  I have found this really works for me as it keeps me full and satisfied all day long.  I add in exercise (especially if I eat a lot more) and vitamins so that Im well balanced.



This is very interesting. I can't imagine lowering my calories with all the bingeing I do , but I'm just a tad taller than you so maybe I should. 



Disneywedding2010 said:


> The good news out of all of this (yes that may sound crazy but something good did come out of this craziness) I've maintained the same weight for the past 3 weeks. That crazy week didn't make me gain anything.



 and  for maintaining during these last few weeks.



WeLoveLilo05 said:


> So next week I am going to try and go with my aunt to look at some stuff, I e-mailed my other bridesmaid about the dresses and she say she'd wear whatever and sent me a few she thought were cute so I added them to the list.
> Have you gone shopping yet for your Bridesmaids? Are you going to pick the dress or let them?



I just wanted to mention that I wore straps on an Alfred Angelo dress that can also be strapless and loved it! This was for my sister's wedding back in May.


----------



## cclovesdis

Hi Everyone,

Again not much to say. The weather has been messy, annoying, and frustrating,  but at least we haven't lost power. That was a concern where I live. Tomorrow and Friday should be fine weather wise! 

I am slowly increasing my steps each day and so far have totaled 3.93 miles out of 2500. It's not much, but it's also not zero.  I'm planning to do a few things tomorrow: go to WW, go to the gym, and go shopping for a few things (clothes, healthy/beauty stuff, etc). I doubt I'll fit all 3 in, but if I fit in the 1st two, I'll be very happy.

Hope everyone has a great, OP day tomorrow!

CC


----------



## tigger813

OK, so I skipped supper since I made the pretzels and those really fattening cookies! I didn't eat a cookie but had some dough. Been drinking a ton of water today! I just finished 2 miles on the elliptical. I was almost done and had to run in the bathroom due to all that water. Then I had to finish my last .13 of a mile!

So, 5 miles total today plus about an hour of shoveling. I plan on doing 3 miles in the morning. I've got to work tomorrow. Picking up my co-worker after Izzie gets on the bus. 

I hope I end up with a loss this week! I hope I didn't blow it today with the junk! I had a shake for breakfast and a steak and onion sub for lunch. I did have a couple bites of Ash's orange chicken that she didn't finish.

Tomorrow's going to be a busy day. I think I have 2 clients coming in, one at 9:45 and one at 12. I want to run to KMart and get more pretzel mix. I didn't realize that we are completely out of bread so I need to stop and pick some up at some point tomorrow. After Izzie gets home we will run to the dump and get rid of our 5 bags of plastics and drop off the check to dancing. May just run into Shaw's while we're down that way. I think I'll go write the check for dancing now so I don't forget!

Watching Idol with Brian now. I read with Ash a few minutes. I need to do some straightening up of my living room too. 

Have a great night everyone! I will probably pop on in the morning quickly. I need to get a lot done in the morning before heading off for the day.

TTFN


----------



## tggrrstarr

jenjolt said:


> Just returned from my week at Disney!! It was wonderful, but the best part was stepping on the scale yesterday and NOT having gained a thing WOOT WOOT!!! I made sure to exercise and drink lots of water while I was there!!!! I'm very excited about my progress!!
> 
> Now to get back on program at home!! That's going to be tough part!!! I came home with a headcold and I just didn't feel like working out this morning but I have to get back into a workout routine and back to eating right!! Let's hope this will be a quick transition!!!!!



Congratulations!  That's awesome!  I tried to exercise, but it didn't work out for me.  But I did take the stairs to my room EVERY SINGLE TIME!  Even at the end of the day or with a tray of food or drinks!  That was something I wouldn't even have been able to think of last trip.  Good luck getting back on plan, I'm sure you'll do great!

*2/2/11 Wednesday QOTD: How did you set your calories? Do you have a specific number or range? Is it enough with the exercise you do so you're not hungry?*

I started using the Lose it! app for ipod touch and have transitioned to the Fitness Pal app.  My calorie budget is 1200.  I know I shouldn't, but I range between 1050 and 1150 calories if I don't exercise (usually 1150) and eat about 1250 when I do exercise.  I also drink a lot of tea and water, so those help with cravings.


----------



## tggrrstarr

So, I've been meaning to post a before and now (half way) picture for a little while now, but I was waiting until after my Disney trip.  I guess that's now!

I wanted to post this picture, which I hate, but this picture was taken two weeks before I started my journey.  I believe seeing this picture is what pushed me finally into doing something.






Also, this picture was taken on my Oct 2009 Disney trip:






This next picture my husband snapped of me just a week ago while I was waiting in line to get my picture with Lilo and Stitch.  






I hate looking at those first two pictures, but when I do, it reminds me where I've been and where I am now.  It keeps me on track, and gets me excited to where I will be in just a few more months.  

Oh, by the way, I just started my dining review, here's the link if you get bored!
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2649140


----------



## WeLoveLilo05

tggrrstarr said:


> So, I've been meaning to post a before and now (half way) picture for a little while now, but I was waiting until after my Disney trip.  I guess that's now!
> 
> I wanted to post this picture, which I hate, but this picture was taken two weeks before I started my journey.  I believe seeing this picture is what pushed me finally into doing something.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, this picture was taken on my Oct 2009 Disney trip:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This next picture my husband snapped of me just a week ago while I was waiting in line to get my picture with Lilo and Stitch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hate looking at those first two pictures, but when I do, it reminds me where I've been and where I am now.  It keeps me on track, and gets me excited to where I will be in just a few more months.
> 
> Oh, by the way, I just started my dining review, here's the link if you get bored!
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2649140



Wow you look AMAZING!!


----------



## kinntj

*2/3/11 Thursday QOTD:* Do you have a motivational before or now picture to help you lose weight?  If you have lost weight and are maintaining, do you have before and after pictures?  Do you use them to help with maintenance or do you use other motivators?


my answer: Since I'm a loser, I do have 3 pictures of me now to help motivate me.  There's a disconnect I can't quite describe between being in my body and actually seeing myself.


----------



## Connie96

Well, we have arrived at our first opportunity to see those inches being whittled away and to celebrate our successes.

The Mickey team started the challenge with 24 WINners and 15 are reporting this week.

Collectively, over the first 4-week period, "Mickey" has:


Lost a total of 78 1/2 inches
Lost an average of 5 1/4 inches
Lost an average of 3.15%

Our TOP FIVE WINners for this period are:
5) mmwalker. . . . . . . . . . -4.00%
4) ScubaD . . . . . . . . . . . . -4.38%
3) flipflopmom. . . . . . . . . -4.53%
2) jenjolt . . . . . . . . . . . . . -5.07%
And (drumroll) our Number One WINner is:
1) Stinasmom . . . . . . . . . -7.02%

 Congratulations to Marcy, Jen, Taryn, Dave, Michelle and ALL of Mickey's WINners! 

We are off to a great start and let's keep on WINning! 

If anyone still wants to report their measurements for this period, please do. I'm happy to help you track your progress whether or not you are able to get your numbers in before the results are posted.


----------



## kinntj

Disneywedding2010 said:


> *2/1/11 Tuesday QOTD: Now that we are starting a brand new month I thought I would ask what is the plan? Is it the same or are you changing it up a bit?
> The last week of January was really hard for me with just life getting in the way. My plan is to get back on track and continue doing what I was doing.
> 
> 
> 
> 2/2/11 Wednesday QOTD: How did you set your calories? Do you have a specific number or range? Is it enough with the exercise you do so you're not hungry?*
> 
> I have a range on my Sparkpeople from 1400 something to 1600 something. I'm usually within the 1500 range though when I track all my food. I've found that I don't go hungry as long as I'm eating something every 4 hours. I eat 3 meals and two snacks (one between breakfast and lunch and one between lunch and dinner).



I got my calories at first from Sparkspeople, but they had me too low, so I changed it to suit hunger issues.  Sounds like you know your body well and have it adjusted to suit your needs.



Disneywedding2010 said:


> The weather has been awful here. Alan (my fiance) went to go out to start his truck yesterday morning and he slide all the way down the driveway. We live in a small town so if we want to go to the next town over we have to cross a bridge that is over the lake. Yeah, well that wasn't going to happen when TXDOT closed the bridge down. I'm assuming its open now considering I called him a few hours ago and he was out towing a car.



I feel for you.  I think Texas was the biggest shock in all this.  The cold, snow and ice has been difficult to deal with.  Stay safe as this all hopefully clears up soon for everyone.



cclovesdis said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Again not much to say. The weather has been messy, annoying, and frustrating,  but at least we haven't lost power. That was a concern where I live. Tomorrow and Friday should be fine weather wise!
> 
> I am slowly increasing my steps each day and so far have totaled 3.93 miles out of 2500. It's not much, but it's also not zero.  I'm planning to do a few things tomorrow: go to WW, go to the gym, and go shopping for a few things (clothes, healthy/beauty stuff, etc). I doubt I'll fit all 3 in, but if I fit in the 1st two, I'll be very happy.
> 
> Hope everyone has a great, OP day tomorrow!
> 
> CC



We're dealing with a foot of snow and a big mess here too.  Once that snow plow goes by our driveway, I'll be out there shoveling it.  YUCK!  Sounds like a good day tomorrow for you.  Enoy!



tigger813 said:


> I just finished 2 miles on the elliptical. I was almost done and had to run in the bathroom due to all that water. Then I had to finish my last .13 of a mile!
> 
> So, 5 miles total today plus about an hour of shoveling. I plan on doing 3 miles in the morning. I've got to work tomorrow. Picking up my co-worker after Izzie gets on the bus.
> 
> I hope I end up with a loss this week!
> 
> TTFN



I have no doubt that you'll be a loser this week.  That is quite a workout you had.  Do you ever sit down?  I was reading that and got tired. 



tggrrstarr said:


> So, I've been meaning to post a before and now (half way) picture for a little while now, but I was waiting until after my Disney trip.  I guess that's now!
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2649140



Your pictures were my inspiration for our next question of the day.  You look great by the way.  Thank you so much for sharing.  I don't think many of us like our before pictures, but that's why we work to change that.


----------



## lovedvc

Please, Please, Please I am begging for your help.  I am at my wits end.  I just don't seem to lose weight lately.  I am 38 yrs old soon to be 39.  I am 5'4" and about 168 pounds.  My happy weight is 147.  I am just struggling lately.  I follow the weight watchers plan and have for over 5 years.  The last few months have been a complete disaster.  I consider myself active on a daily basis.  I was going to the gym 4 times a week until November when I had shoulder surgery.  I haven't even gone to the gym for cardio because its boring to me.  I love to lift weights and go to different classes.  Tomorrow I have an appointment with the shoulder doc and I'm praying for full gym clearance.  My plan is to by a heavy bag and get back to kickboxing.  Daily I stick to my points and drink all my water.  I don't waste points on needless processed junk food.  All my blood work is absolutely fine, no thyroid issues.  I'm hoping someone has some ideas.  I really don't know what to do.


----------



## Merryweather27

This has been a less-than-stellar week for me so far!  I have a feeling I will see it on the scale Friday.  I have been over my range everyday since last Thursday!   I really need to stay away from sugar, even if I have the calories available in my day, I think.  It's been having that occasional soda or low-cal ice cream treat that sets off even more eating that I can't afford.  I also need to get in gear on the exercise!  Time to be more assertive and not be afraid to turn off a rerun of Friends that DH has seen 16 times before so that I can get my workout in.



kinntj said:


> *2/1/11 Tuesday QOTD:*  Now that we are starting a brand new month I thought I would ask what is the plan?  Is it the same or are you changing it up a bit?



I'd been doing fairly well until this last week.  I am "changing" it up only in that I am recommitting to the goals of working out (more than once a week!) and really sticking to my plan!  I am also committing to getting on this thread at least once daily - helps keep me focused, and also I can actually respond to people instead of just feeling overwhelmed at how quick the thread has moved!



kinntj said:


> *2/2/11 Wednesday QOTD:* How did you set your calories?  Do you have a specific number or range?  Is it enough with the exercise you do so you're not hungry?



I plugged my weight goal and exercise goals into SparkPeople and it gave me my range.  I am usually never physically hungry within that range, especially when I remember to get my fruits and veggies in...my problem is just fending off my pesky sweet tooth.


----------



## flipflopmom

Morning from insano world.  I have to admit, I haven't even been reading the thread this week.  We've dodged the bad weather bullet, and this will be my first 5 day teaching week since the first week of December.  However, the weather has been crazy (hot, cold, windy, rainy) and the kids at school are freakin' NUTS!  I come home too tired to do anything.

Also did something to my hamstring Sat/Sunday, it's better after lots of RICE, but I haven't been able to run at all, or do any kind of cardio.  Also having some tummy issues, which I am sure are stress related.

Flu is going around like mad at school, AK's battled a cold/cough all week.  Sophie's inner brat has been shining through, just like the school kids! Brad's had a tough week at work w/ machines breaking and headaches such as that.

I have a huge test in my Master's Degree class on Monday that I still have 2chapters to read for, and tons of notes to study.  Leaving Friday afternoon for Pampered Chef training and won't be home until late Sat. night.  

I haven't even stepped on a scale this week.  It's just been one of those weeks.

So, I hope to get on the scale in the am, and at least weigh in this week, and I honestly have NO idea how it will be.  I'm eating less, but drinking soda, only because I've been nauseous for a few days and the drinks are the only thing I've found to help with that.  I hope after I complete this test, things will settle a bit.  More than 5 hours sleep a night would be good, too!

Pampered Chef sent out a great deal on one of our most popular items yesterday, so I've been trying to get in touch w/ people that I know wanted it, schedule a catalog show for someone in another town, and get ready for this training, too.

You don't drown by getting in the water, you drown by staying there.  Right?  Right now I'd love to drown in an IV drip of valium and a day in the bed!

Have a great day everyone.  Take care of yourselves!
Taryn


----------



## tigger813

Morning Mickeys!!!!

Well, I'm up. It wasn't easy this morning. I did 1/5 miles on the elliptical. I will plan on another workout tonight at some point. 

No delay here which is good since I have a client at 9:45 if she doesn't cancel due to the road conditions. She doesn't get around well. I could have her come tomorrow if necessary. It's snowing lightly here right now.

I should go and get Ashleigh up soon. Hopefully her headache is gone. I hope she feels well enough to go to school. I don't want to miss work again today. I have to pick up a co-worker anyway so I'll at least send her. May try and take her to the dr first thing tomorrow morning if necessary.

I'll make myself a shake after Ash goes to school. I'll take a LC or WW for lunch today. Not sure what's for supper yet tonight but I hope to get to TJs and Shaw's this afternoon.

Gotta get the big kid up!

TTFN


----------



## njtinkmom

Good Morning I am new here and need lots of help!!  My name is Gina, I have 3 dd's and a fantastic dh, I am divorced with an idiot for an ex (hence the reason I am divorced ) I work full time and I am a DVC member who love love loves Disney !!  I need to lose at least 40 but realistically 50 pounds would be the best.  I am going to the world in July and would really like to be down 40 but I'll be glad with 20 (not really).  

Here is my catch - I hate fruit (apples, bananas and grapes are ok ) hate veggies (broccoli, string beans and spinach are ok, raw carrots too) and love pizza, chocolate and ice cream.  I belong to a gym but I rarely go...  What I need is a good kick in the you know what !  Can you help me pleaseeee....


----------



## tggrrstarr

njtinkmom said:


> Good Morning I am new here and need lots of help!!  My name is Gina, I have 3 dd's and a fantastic dh, I am divorced with an idiot for an ex (hence the reason I am divorced ) I work full time and I am a DVC member who love love loves Disney !!  I need to lose at least 40 but realistically 50 pounds would be the best.  I am going to the world in July and would really like to be down 40 but I'll be glad with 20 (not really).
> 
> Here is my catch - I hate fruit (apples, bananas and grapes are ok ) hate veggies (broccoli, string beans and spinach are ok, raw carrots too) and love pizza, chocolate and ice cream.  I belong to a gym but I rarely go...  What I need is a good kick in the you know what !  Can you help me pleaseeee....



I found just counting my calories and finding foods I liked to fit into that limit worked for me.  The fruits and veggies you listed are a great start, I don't eat too much more than those you listed.  Switch from eggs to egg beaters, find a protein bar you like and cut down your portions.  I love mashed potatoes, so I usually just eat about a fourth of a cup with my meal and just spread it out but I will double up on the veggies I do like, usually green beans or brocolli.  
As for exercise, just walk.  Start with 15-20 min a day. You can always build up to more.


----------



## mizzoutiger76

kinntj said:


> I feel for you.  I think Texas was the biggest shock in all this.  The cold, snow and ice has been difficult to deal with.  Stay safe as this all hopefully clears up soon for everyone.



LOL, I agree, no one down here seems to know what to do with themselves  All of the former northerners here are just in coats, the rest of us are bundled up in coats, scarves, gloves, beanies, etc  Though I do have to admit it was pretty miserable last night, the heating in my house took almost 6 hours from the time we got home to get over 70 degrees, our heating unit isn't used to this kind of weather.  So during dinner and most of the evening it was 62 degrees in my house.



flipflopmom said:


> Morning from insano world.



Good grief, Taryn, I'm exhausted just from reading your post.  I can't imagine how you feel  We've all plunged into a very busy new year, haven't we?  Well, I hope things level off for you eventually 

Thanks everyone for the nice replies to my 5K! 

Well, yesterday was a day! Between the rolling power outages, coming to work and trying to work during power outages, my house not getting above 62 degrees, it was a crazy day!  Our student gym wouldn't let me use the cardio equipment due to the power outages, so I had to resort to running outside.  It was 23 degrees with a wind chill of 9 degrees  It may not have been the brightest idea I've ever had, but I did it and got it over with.  I may have to resort to doing it again tomorrow depending on how the weather turns out, we're supposed to get a second shot of the arctic front.

Tuesday's workout wasn't too bad even though we were stuck in the house the entire day...who knew that Netflix had workout videos? So even though we didn't have our Zumba class, I still got in my workout.  Go dedicated me   Hopefully tonight we'll have our Zumba class, otherwise I'll be working out in the living room again tonight.  DS was walking around the house all day after my Tuesday workout saying "cha-cha cha", it was too funny 

I've been keeping up with my water and had Subway for lunch today.  Tonight we'll be having grilled Rosemary Chicken (on the george foreman).

Have a great day everyone!

Nicole


----------



## Rose&Mike

poochie said:


> OMG, I was the biggest loser????   I did not think I would win maybe top 10 but wow. I will wear my clippie with pride and humility(well maybe a bit of humility.)  I love you guys you are all my motivation.


 I loved reading your post.

*Congratulation to everyone who participated in HH and WIN this week!!! Thank you Connie and CC for running this for us.*



cclovesdis said:


> I am slowly increasing my steps each day and so far have totaled 3.93 miles out of 2500. It's not much, but it's also not zero.  I'm planning to do a few things tomorrow: go to WW, go to the gym, and go shopping for a few things (clothes, healthy/beauty stuff, etc). I doubt I'll fit all 3 in, but if I fit in the 1st two, I'll be very happy.
> 
> Hope everyone has a great, OP day tomorrow!
> 
> CC


CC--great job getting started!

Tracey--hope you had a good day today!



tggrrstarr said:


> Congratulations!  That's awesome!  I tried to exercise, but it didn't work out for me.  But I did take the stairs to my room EVERY SINGLE TIME!  Even at the end of the day or with a tray of food or drinks!  That was something I wouldn't even have been able to think of last trip.  Good luck getting back on plan, I'm sure you'll do great!


That's the kind of stuff that shows that this is a lifestyle change! Great job!

tggrrstarr--thank you so much for sharing your pictures! You look great! Do you even recognize yourself? I have that problem, in that I see the old pictures and I know it's me, but not the me that I am now. Does that make sense?



kinntj said:


> *2/3/11 Thursday QOTD:* Do you have a motivational before or now picture to help you lose weight?  If you have lost weight and are maintaining, do you have before and after pictures?  Do you use them to help with maintenance or do you use other motivators?
> 
> 
> my answer: Since I'm a loser, I do have 3 pictures of me now to help motivate me.  There's a disconnect I can't quite describe between being in my body and actually seeing myself.


This is an interesting question. Last fall when I went to maintain, I wanted to put away all the old pictures of myself, but most of them include DS and I don't want to put him away. And I'm glad I didn't. That was then and this is now. It's a reminder of where I was and where I am. I put pictures in my signature, because honestly, I still can't believe I'm where I'm at today and it's a reminder to me everytime I see them of how hard I have worked. It definitely takes a while for your brain to catch up to your body.



lovedvc said:


> Please, Please, Please I am begging for your help.  I am at my wits end.  I just don't seem to lose weight lately.  I am 38 yrs old soon to be 39.  I am 5'4" and about 168 pounds.  My happy weight is 147.  I am just struggling lately.  I follow the weight watchers plan and have for over 5 years.  The last few months have been a complete disaster.  I consider myself active on a daily basis.  I was going to the gym 4 times a week until November when I had shoulder surgery.  I haven't even gone to the gym for cardio because its boring to me.  I love to lift weights and go to different classes.  Tomorrow I have an appointment with the shoulder doc and I'm praying for full gym clearance.  My plan is to by a heavy bag and get back to kickboxing.  Daily I stick to my points and drink all my water.  I don't waste points on needless processed junk food.  All my blood work is absolutely fine, no thyroid issues.  I'm hoping someone has some ideas.  I really don't know what to do.


I hope you have a good checkup. I am 43 and I cannot lose weight and keep it off without cardio. My metabolism just grinds to a halt. So, whether I want to or not, I get my cardio in. Try some videos--WATP has so many different choices. Last night I didn't want to go to the gym so I did a walk and kick (kind of like scaled down kickboxing) and a quick mile. It goes by really fast. I think for me, I have just decided that it's a necessity--like brushing my teeth or going to the doctor. I might not always want to do it, but my body needs it so I do. Hang in there.



Merryweather27 said:


> I am also committing to getting on this thread at least once daily - helps keep me focused, and also I can actually respond to people instead of just feeling overwhelmed at how quick the thread has moved!


For me, this is a key to my success!

*Hi Taryn--hope you are hanging in there*.



njtinkmom said:


> Here is my catch - I hate fruit (apples, bananas and grapes are ok ) hate veggies (broccoli, string beans and spinach are ok, raw carrots too) and love pizza, chocolate and ice cream.  I belong to a gym but I rarely go...  What I need is a good kick in the you know what !  Can you help me pleaseeee....


Welcome!!! Very rarely does anyone who is overweight say, I never eat sugar and flour and love fruits and vegetables! A lot of people are in the same boat. I agree you already are making some good choices. Look at ways to incorpate the fruits and veggies you like into your daily meals. Spinach on top of pizza is fabulous, believe it or not! Both broccoli and carrots taste great roasted, and you could maybe sneak some peppers or onions or squash in there. Sweet potato "fries" are really yummy. If you have pizza, stick with thin crust. Get good chocolate and make it a treat--eat it as slow as you can. I only eat ice cream in custard cups. A small amount looks like a big serving in a custard cup. Hang in there! You can do it.



tggrrstarr said:


> I found just counting my calories and finding foods I liked to fit into that limit worked for me.  The fruits and veggies you listed are a great start, I don't eat too much more than those you listed.  Switch from eggs to egg beaters, find a protein bar you like and cut down your portions.  I love mashed potatoes, so I usually just eat about a fourth of a cup with my meal and just spread it out but I will double up on the veggies I do like, usually green beans or brocolli.
> As for exercise, just walk.  Start with 15-20 min a day. You can always build up to more.


Great advice!

mizzoutiger (Nicole)--great job getting your run in! I hope your power cooperates today. Too cute about DS. Chachacha!


----------



## poochie

tigger813 said:


> Sorry I didn't post this earlier!
> 
> Percentage to goal!!!!!
> 
> Tigger813	-3.28
> sgcruiser	10.00
> maslex	14.67
> girlrea	8.57
> RayaniFoxmur	24.20
> my3princes	12.39
> aamomma	44.00
> tggrrstarr	-1.14
> tmfranlk	17.86
> jenjolt	43.20
> janmadre	5.91
> liesel	7.00
> HappyMatt	57.97
> DisneyYooper	3.33
> TheMysteryMachine	-3.33
> KSH	6.00
> KristiMc	26.80
> Alex&Evan'sMom	4.44
> GoodMorningDewDrop	22.14
> yanni2	1.52
> jamesnnick	16.67
> Cupcaker	34.78
> dis-happy	34.78
> WDWAngela	4.80
> pigletz	26.67
> Yogamomma	7.00
> keenercam	7.20
> Stinasmom	88.46
> Kitchensinkguy	40.59
> Merryweather27	60.00
> WeLoveLilo05	38.89
> lovedvc	38.00
> MrsD	67.80
> DavidandDenise	9.50
> MaryJo	20.00
> PrincessNancy	45.00
> Flipflopmom	52.14
> DaisyJaneDisney	13.91
> mommof2pirates	19.00
> mizzoutiger76	-20.00
> holly324	17.00
> swissfamilyrobinson	-8.00
> sugarglider	30.77
> smile4stamps	50.0
> snow_white's_mom	0.0
> PedroPete3	0.0
> fly4free2	0.0
> jking6	0.0
> PrinceCharmingsMom	0.0
> jenthemom22	0.0
> rothesaydismom	0.0
> sarahrip	-5.7
> poochie	0.0
> surferstitch16	16.7



Just wondering why my percentage to goal does not show??


----------



## SurferStitch16

njtinkmom said:


> Good Morning I am new here and need lots of help!!  My name is Gina, I have 3 dd's and a fantastic dh, I am divorced with an idiot for an ex (hence the reason I am divorced ) I work full time and I am a DVC member who love love loves Disney !!  I need to lose at least 40 but realistically 50 pounds would be the best.  I am going to the world in July and would really like to be down 40 but I'll be glad with 20 (not really).
> 
> Here is my catch - I hate fruit (apples, bananas and grapes are ok ) hate veggies (broccoli, string beans and spinach are ok, raw carrots too) and love pizza, chocolate and ice cream.  I belong to a gym but I rarely go...  What I need is a good kick in the you know what !  Can you help me pleaseeee....



We'll help get you in to shape!!  This site is great on motivation because everyone is going through almost the same thing.    to Team !!



tigger813 said:


> Mickey Statistics: Week 4
> Here we celebrate our progress and recognize our superstars.
> 
> 
> Biggest Loser 11 Spring Challenge Week 4 Team Mickey!
> This weeks group loss is 54.6 lbs.
> Average percentage of weight lost .50 %
> Total group weight loss so far 363.2 pounds!
> 
> AWESOME!
> 
> The WISH Biggest Loser 11 Spring Challenge Week 4 Mickey Superstars!!
> 
> #10- 1.23% sugarglider
> #9- 1.42% MrsD
> #8- 1.46% Merryweather27
> #7- 1.49% smile4stamps
> #6- 1.50% redwalker
> #5- 1.52% HappyMatt
> #4- 1.96% dis-happy
> #3- 2.33% PrincessNancy
> #2- 2.52% FlipFlopMom
> and now
> The WISH Biggest Loser 11 Spring Challenge
> Week 4 Team Mickey Biggest Loser is:
> #1- 3.24% poochie



CONGRATS to EVERYONE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  WAY TO GO TEAM MICKEY!!!!!!!  A SUPER SPECIAL CONGRATULATIONS TO OUR WINNER poochie!!  WAY TO GO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Hope everyone's doing well.  I was so exhausted today I completely crashed when I came home from classes, I woke up at 3am to preorder the Verizon iPhone!!  Seemed like a good idea at the time and I'm sure it will be a great idea when it arrives next week, but today I was not a big fan of the decision. 
Going to try and get in a workout for a little bit, but my exhaustion might not allow me.  I really wanted to try and go 21/21 for HH this week though.  We shall see, the night is sort of young so there is time to get the energy  It was a pretty good day calorie wise for me.  May treat myself to a WW ice cream, may use that to motivate me to workout for a few.  Have a great evening everyone!! 
Just keep swimming, just keep swimming.


----------



## my3princes

lovedvc said:


> Please, Please, Please I am begging for your help.  I am at my wits end.  I just don't seem to lose weight lately.  I am 38 yrs old soon to be 39.  I am 5'4" and about 168 pounds.  My happy weight is 147.  I am just struggling lately.  I follow the weight watchers plan and have for over 5 years.  The last few months have been a complete disaster.  I consider myself active on a daily basis.  I was going to the gym 4 times a week until November when I had shoulder surgery.  I haven't even gone to the gym for cardio because its boring to me.  I love to lift weights and go to different classes.  Tomorrow I have an appointment with the shoulder doc and I'm praying for full gym clearance.  My plan is to by a heavy bag and get back to kickboxing.  Daily I stick to my points and drink all my water.  I don't waste points on needless processed junk food.  All my blood work is absolutely fine, no thyroid issues.  I'm hoping someone has some ideas.  I really don't know what to do.



I hate to be the bearer of bad news, but it's age.  I used to be able to drop weight with little effort.  WW was my go to plan to lose the weight.  Over the last year it has become so hard to drop even a pound.  I know that I need to add regular exercise even though I'm very active on a daily basis.  I always thought that people were using age as an excuse for not losing, but I've learned that there is truth to what they say.  since you were going to the gym, your body got used to that extra exercise and that became your normal, your shoulder caused you to become less active so your body is rebelling.  I'm sure you'll lose again once you get back to exercise.



njtinkmom said:


> Good Morning I am new here and need lots of help!!  My name is Gina, I have 3 dd's and a fantastic dh, I am divorced with an idiot for an ex (hence the reason I am divorced ) I work full time and I am a DVC member who love love loves Disney !!  I need to lose at least 40 but realistically 50 pounds would be the best.  I am going to the world in July and would really like to be down 40 but I'll be glad with 20 (not really).
> 
> Here is my catch - I hate fruit (apples, bananas and grapes are ok ) hate veggies (broccoli, string beans and spinach are ok, raw carrots too) and love pizza, chocolate and ice cream.  I belong to a gym but I rarely go...  What I need is a good kick in the you know what !  Can you help me pleaseeee....



I'm not a big veggie eater either and most diets in the past limited fruit intake anyway (gotta love the new WW plan).  I was successful losing 50 lbs in 4 months on Atkins.  Checked with my doctor first and he said it was fine as long as I knew it was a short term diet and not a new way of life.  The plan was so easy for me, meat, cheese, eggs.  I didn't really miss the carbs and I knew that it was short term.  Switched to WW soon after Atkins and was able to maintain for many many years.


----------



## ScubaD

Hello teammates,

Just finished my "last chance" workout and am heading to the WW meeting for the weekly weigh-in.  I am hoping to be over 25 lbs. lost since starting WW.  And I am getting close to my 10% initial weight loss.

Dave


----------



## tigger813

Poochie: Sorry about that. As I'm adding new people the tally on the percentage isn't showing where it should. 

Attn: Poochie's % to goal is 6%. You will be listed next time.

HI all!

Been a very long day. Not bad just long. I had two clients today. The second one came later than originally planned so I did some of my errands between clients. I was psyched that I could get more Pretzel kits and even picked one up for my co-worker. Then I came home and got the plastic recycling and newspapers in my car. When the girls got off the bus we hopped in the car and went to the transfer station, dropped off our check for dancing, went to Shaw's to get bread and then stopped at the post office to get our mail that hadn't been delivered in 2 days. The kid across the street shoveled a lot away from the mail box but I better do a little more before I go to work in the morning if I want my mail to come to my house.

When we got home I mae ground turkey gorditas, cleaned up the kitchen a bit and then went down and did the 4 Fast Miles WATP. Then I just helped Ash finish her homework. My foot is bothering me again. It started really hurting when I took my sneaker off. I may have to soak it tonight. I hope I can get in a workout in the morning. I like my last chance workouts! I should have at least a 1 pound loss this week, as long as I didn't over do anything today. I'm drinking my water now. Need to have 2 more bottles tonight.

Looking forward to watching Big Bang Theory shortly and folding clothes. Well, not looking forward to folding clothes but it has to be done! 

Back to my water and get the girls ready for bed!

TTFN


----------



## cclovesdis

Welcome to Healthy Habits!

My name is CC (short for Christina) and I will be your Healthy Habits coach for BL 11. I love the BL challenges and Healthy Habits has helped me significantly in achieving many of my goals.

*Some Background Information: *Thanks to donac (Dona-hostess of Team Donald) and jenanderson for their amazing help so I know how to coach!  I couldnt do this without seeing them in action previously.  I will be continuing the prizes that Jen started.

*Heres How Healthy Habits Works:* Each week there will be 3 Healthy Habits (HH) to complete. The first two HHs will always be drinking water and exercising. (Note: The amount and time will increase throughout the challenge!) At the end of each week, you will tally up the number of points you earned for the week and send me a private message with your total. Heres an example. For Week 1, the 3 HHs are drink Six 8 oz. glasses of water a day, exercise a minimum of 20 minutes per day, and eat at least 3 servings of vegetables a day. If on 4 days you get in all 3 HHs, you would report your points like this:

4/6 days of drinking water
4/6 days of exercising
4/6 days of eating veggies

*Your total points (ex: 12/18) AND your team name should be in the subject of your PM.*

*This is a team competition.* On/about Tuesday evening, I will post the weeks results. I will share the number of participants on each team and the top scorers on each team. *New for BL 11: *I will also list the people who earned 7/7 on one or more of the HHs for the week. If you participated on the team with the most participants, you will be entered into a drawing for the week's prize. Each prize will have something to do with the 3rd Healthy Habit for the week. I will post the winner and ask that you PM me your contact information. (Please Note: If you do not wish to be entered into the drawing, please let me know in your PM. I understand peoples WISHes for privacy.)

Participation in Healthy Habits is entirely optional, but I encourage you to participate and help your team be on top for the week. Good luck on your journey and I hope that HHs helps you as much as it continues to help me!

Welcome to Health Habits Week 6

*Week 6 is 2/4-2/10.*

This week's 3 Healthy Habits are:
1) Drink *Eight* 8 oz. glasses of water.
2) Exercise a minimum of *25* minutes a day.
3) Give at least one person a compliment each day.

At the end of the week, please PM me your points. I will post the results on/about Tuesday. Don't forget, this is a team competition!

Remember, every participant counts, regardless of the number of points you earn!

If you have any questions, please free to ask!


----------



## cclovesdis

Well, I couldn't find the building the WW meeting is in and my sister came home for the evening so I never went to the gym.  (I've been using that smilie a lot lately. ) I also didn't go shopping. Plus, I lost my pedometer in my car, so I couldn't count today's mileage from walking around at work. Okay, vent over.

Tomorrow is a new day. I'll try again with WW next week. In the meantime, I need to be on top of counting points and exercising. I'm hoping to make it to the gym tomorrow night, but I'm not optimistic. I'm also not optimistic about the scale tomorrow morning. Okay, vent over. This time. I think.

I'll weigh in first thing tomorrow morning. It's back to basics this week. Lots and lots and lots of water everyday. At least 8 glasses, if not 10-12. I'd love to work out before I leave for work each morning, but 4:30 is already earlier than my parents have to get up and my alarm wakes them up as it is. And, with this weather, it's so hard to plan things.

Okay, I really need to stop venting. Tomorrow is a new day and it will be an OP day.  for weigh in everyone.

CC


----------



## njtinkmom

Thanks for all the encouragement guys I need it! . I am excited to try this weeks HH it does seem possible. Maybe I will really start using my BL for Wii. I do have a question what is WATP?  Thanks again and good luck to everyone


----------



## njtinkmom

Oops one more question (wow am I needy) what do you all think of WW?  I joined but have yet to go. I went few years ago but now it is changed and I heard you have less food to eat. I struggled with being hungry on the last one!  I have hypoglycemia so my sugar is an issue, and when it drops I tend to eat everything in sight.  I try to eat snacks in-between to prevent this but I am not always successful. Any suggestions are appreciated.


----------



## poochie

Well not looking forward to weigh in tomorrow morning. I did get all my taebo in every morning and evening. Followed the healty habits to a tee. The protein part was sooo easy. Since I love my yogurt. Also I would make lettuce wraps with low fat cheese a couple of days this week. Also made a batch of Hard boiled eggs.  Plus skinless chicken breasts which I also love. 

But now the bad part. This week my DH lost his uncle who he was very close to. So we ended up eating out a lot this week. Today alone was pretty brutal. after the memorial we all went to Chef's in Buffalo a very well know Italian resturant.  If i could of ordered off the menu I would have had a better chance but no it was buffet. Pasta, chicken with skin, roast beef. Salad with dressing already added. Rolls and butter, mashed potatoes with gravy. For dessert, canollis.  The only low fat item was the coffe or water. Even the drinks with pop which tastes too sweet for me now since I cut it out of my life. 

Looks like I will not even be in the top 10 this week. Ewwwwww so no looking forward to the scale in the am.


----------



## ScubaD

njtinkmom said:


> Oops one more question (wow am I needy) what do you all think of WW?  I joined but have yet to go. I went few years ago but now it is changed and I heard you have less food to eat. I struggled with being hungry on the last one!  I have hypoglycemia so my sugar is an issue, and when it drops I tend to eat everything in sight.  I try to eat snacks in-between to prevent this but I am not always successful. Any suggestions are appreciated.



Hi njtinkmom,
I started going in December right after the the kickoff of the new "Points Plus" program so I have nothing to compare the old with the new.  I am enjoying it though.  I like the fact that I get to eat what I want to eat, I just have to decide if the points are worth it.  I understand they are now using fat, carbs, protein, and fiber to determine the points value, but all the fruit and vegetables are "0" points and in the past they had a points value.  So if you are hungry you can have a pear, etc. and not concern yourself with points.

Hope this helps.

Dave


----------



## ScubaD

Hello mates,
I am back from weigh-in and I am down another 3.2 pounds, and over 25 pounds total.  I am feeling good as we are getting ready to go to Disneyland and enjoy the D23 tour of the Disney Archives and the Disney Studios.  It is to be in the upper 70's and we are looking forward to it.

How did everyone else do this week?  Can we take the Duck again?

Dave


----------



## tigger813

njtinkmom said:


> Thanks for all the encouragement guys I need it! . I am excited to try this weeks HH it does seem possible. Maybe I will really start using my BL for Wii. I do have a question what is WATP?  Thanks again and good luck to everyone



WATP is Leslie Sansone's Walk Away The Pounds. She has a lot of different walking workouts. I have used them A LOT the last 2 years! Some people find her perkiness annoying. I just find her kind of funny. I have some favorites like her 3 mile Pilates walk and the 4 fast miles!

WOOHOO I beat PMS this week!!!!!!

Just had to get that out of my system!!!! I'd down 3 pounds for the week. Finally below my starting weight for this challenge! It's been a struggle. I have about 6 pounds to go to get back to my lowest and under 10 pounds to reach my final goal. I just have to keep my weekends under control. That's my biggest problem!

I just finished watching Grey's Anatomy from last night while getting in my 2 miles on the elliptical! MY foot doesn't bother me when I use the elliptical but does when I do the walking workouts.

Had a few weigh ins come in do far. Keep 'em comin'! 

Gotta go try and wake Ashleigh up. Off to work though I have no clients today. Had a cancellation but I will get some cleaning done in my room and if time get my pedicure finally! I want to have them looking good for Coco Key next weekend with some Dis friends!

TTFN


----------



## KristiMc

Good morning Team Mickey and TGIF!!!

I will be the coach for the week.  This is the first time I have done this so hang in there with me.

2/4/11 QOTD: What is your favorite Disney World Resort that you have stayed at, and which resort would you like to stay at next?


I have loved all of the resorts that we have stayed at - they are all beautiful.  I think my favorite would be Wilderness Lodge.  For our next trip, I would like to try out the Boardwalk.

Remember to send your Healthy Habits results to cclovesdis and your current weight to tigger813.

GO TEAM MICKEY!!!


----------



## KristiMc

ScubaD said:


> Hello mates,
> I am back from weigh-in and I am down another 3.2 pounds, and over 25 pounds total.  I am feeling good as we are getting ready to go to Disneyland and enjoy the D23 tour of the Disney Archives and the Disney Studios.  It is to be in the upper 70's and we are looking forward to it.
> 
> How did everyone else do this week?  Can we take the Duck again?
> 
> Dave



Way to go!!!



tigger813 said:


> WATP is Leslie Sansone's Walk Away The Pounds. She has a lot of different walking workouts. I have used them A LOT the last 2 years! Some people find her perkiness annoying. I just find her kind of funny. I have some favorites like her 3 mile Pilates walk and the 4 fast miles!
> 
> WOOHOO I beat PMS this week!!!!!!
> 
> Just had to get that out of my system!!!! I'd down 3 pounds for the week. Finally below my starting weight for this challenge! It's been a struggle. I have about 6 pounds to go to get back to my lowest and under 10 pounds to reach my final goal. I just have to keep my weekends under control. That's my biggest problem!
> 
> I just finished watching Grey's Anatomy from last night while getting in my 2 miles on the elliptical! MY foot doesn't bother me when I use the elliptical but does when I do the walking workouts.
> 
> Had a few weigh ins come in do far. Keep 'em comin'!
> 
> Gotta go try and wake Ashleigh up. Off to work though I have no clients today. Had a cancellation but I will get some cleaning done in my room and if time get my pedicure finally! I want to have them looking good for Coco Key next weekend with some Dis friends!
> 
> TTFN



Great job!!  This weekend is going to be hard for me.  We are hosting Euchre on Saturday and then there is the Superbowl.


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

2/4/11 QOTD: What is your favorite Disney World Resort that you have stayed at, and which resort would you like to stay at next?

I loved the AKL.  We had a savanah view and it was very magical.  I would love to stay at the boardwalk or beach club some day.

Hi Folks!

TGIF.  I stayed up way to late again last night doing things and now Im having a hard time getting going today.  I really need to focus on getting to bed earlier.  We are having NFL day at work today.  I had to make meatballs.  I am planning on starting to journal my food prior to eating it this week.  I really need to kick it into gear.  2 weeks and 6 days until I leave for disney.  I would really like to loose 5lbs before then.

Have a great day!


----------



## Rose&Mike

*Thank you to kinntj for coaching this week! Great job!*



cclovesdis said:


> Okay, I really need to stop venting. Tomorrow is a new day and it will be an OP day.  for weigh in everyone.
> 
> CC


Hope you have a good day CC!



poochie said:


> But now the bad part. This week my DH lost his uncle who he was very close to. So we ended up eating out a lot this week. Today alone was pretty brutal. after the memorial we all went to Chef's in Buffalo a very well know Italian resturant.  If i could of ordered off the menu I would have had a better chance but no it was buffet. Pasta, chicken with skin, roast beef. Salad with dressing already added. Rolls and butter, mashed potatoes with gravy. For dessert, canollis.  The only low fat item was the coffe or water. Even the drinks with pop which tastes too sweet for me now since I cut it out of my life.
> 
> Looks like I will not even be in the top 10 this week. Ewwwwww so no looking forward to the scale in the am.


 Some days you just have to get through. The important thing is to get back on the wagon. That's the big thing I have learned. Hang in there.



ScubaD said:


> Hello mates,
> I am back from weigh-in and I am down another 3.2 pounds, and over 25 pounds total.  I am feeling good as we are getting ready to go to Disneyland and enjoy the D23 tour of the Disney Archives and the Disney Studios.  It is to be in the upper 70's and we are looking forward to it.
> 
> How did everyone else do this week?  Can we take the Duck again?
> 
> Dave


Very exciting Dave!!! Have a fabulous time at Disneyland! Mike and I are seriously considering the DL half this year. It would get us a coast to coast medal and it's on my birthday this year! I ran my first half on  my birthday last year, and it was such a fabulous present to myself.



tigger813 said:


> WOOHOO I beat PMS this week!!!!!!
> 
> 
> TTFN


Congrats Tracey!!!



KristiMc said:


> Good morning Team Mickey and TGIF!!!
> 
> I will be the coach for the week.  This is the first time I have done this so hang in there with me.
> 
> 2/4/11 QOTD: What is your favorite Disney World Resort that you have stayed at, and which resort would you like to stay at next?
> 
> 
> I have loved all of the resorts that we have stayed at - they are all beautiful.  I think my favorite would be Wilderness Lodge.  For our next trip, I would like to try out the Boardwalk.
> 
> Remember to send your Healthy Habits results to cclovesdis and your current weight to tigger813.
> 
> GO TEAM MICKEY!!!


Great job so far! *Might I add please include your TEAM NAME in your pm's to Tracey and CC!*

We have stayed at All Star Sports 1x, WL 5x (including the first year they opened and one stay on the concierge level), PO 2x, BCV 1x, BWV 3x, and 1 night at SSR. I love the theming at WL and being able to take the boat to MK. My favorite resort is probably BW. We are very active and there is so much to do. We love running around the resort. We love being able to walk to DHS and epcot. I would like to stay concierge at GF, and maybe a no parks stay at AKL.




mommyof2Pirates said:


> 2 weeks and 6 days until I leave for disney.  I would really like to loose 5lbs before then.
> 
> Have a great day!


OMG I am so ready! Three weeks from today I will be waking up at BWV! I just want to sit in the sun.

I hope everyone has a great day!


----------



## my3princes

njtinkmom said:


> Oops one more question (wow am I needy) what do you all think of WW?  I joined but have yet to go. I went few years ago but now it is changed and I heard you have less food to eat. I struggled with being hungry on the last one!  I have hypoglycemia so my sugar is an issue, and when it drops I tend to eat everything in sight.  I try to eat snacks in-between to prevent this but I am not always successful. Any suggestions are appreciated.



You should not go hungry on the new WW plan.  You don't have to eat less, just different.  It takes a little getting used to, I'm not there yet, but the free fruit and veggies makes it easy to fill up


----------



## my3princes

Friday QOTD: Disney Resorts  Here is our list from least favorite to favorite:

BWV  - hated it.  The location in relation the the elevator with 2 wheelchairs was horrible.  Never again.
POFQ
Pop Century
SSR
Tree House Villas
FW Cabins
FW Campground
OKW  Our favorite.  Very roomy

Summer 2012 we plan to try The Grand Californian and Aulani.  Can't wait.  Just banked this years DVC points to use next year


----------



## tigger813

QOTD: Loved Polynesian 5 years ago. Now that we're DVC members I probably won't stay there for more than a night or two!
We've stayed at SSR, BCV: each twice! Loved them both times! Beach Club more since it's walking distance to EPCOT! Stayed at AKV a year ago last April and fell in love with that as well despite our view! DH and I are hoping to go for 3-5 days this fall for F&W alone! Hoping to stay at BCV or BWV! Then June 2012 is PCC3.0!!!!!

At work despite no clients. I just finished folding my sheets and I want to do some cleaning up and organizing of files later. A new aesthetician is coming in today so I can meet her. 

Very cold and lo and behold expecting between 3 and 8 inches of snow more by tomorrow night! Really, I don't know what we did to anger Mother Nature and Snow Miser! Please forgive us and give us a break! A lot of roof collapses, stores and schools closed due to all the snow and ice piled on the roofs! Our schools sent out an email saying they have crews working on cleaning off the roofs all day long and on the weekends. Ash's school was just renovated last year and the high school and middle school are only a few years old!

Oh, and another storm possible for next Thursday! We haven't had a full week of school since before Christmas break! Our last day right now is June 23rd! Hope this doesn't happen next year as we need to be in Orlando by June 22nd for the PCC 3.0.

TTFN


----------



## ScubaD

This is a hard question as I have liked all of the resorts so far.  If I have to choose though I would probably say the Beach Club.  I like the atmosphere of being on the seaside, close to Epcot and Hollywood Studios, the beach, and of course the best pool on property, Stormalong Bay.

We will be staying at Bay Lake Towers and Animal Kingdom in April, first time at BLT.

Dave


----------



## aamomma

Hello everyone!  I've been having a strange week.  Everything I touched seemed to break - as a result, yesterday we bought a new vacuum cleaner, and a new toaster oven.  Only lost 1 lb. again this week - but still moving in the right direction.   I've been skipping the healthy habits for a while - so I'm going to try to get them ALL this week.  Congratulations to everyone for our win this week, and especially the top 10, HH, and WIN winners!  Thank you to all the scorekeepers, for your hard work and dedication.  Thank you, Rose, you do a great job hosting the thread.  Thanks everyone for your stories of success and defeats along the way, so the rest of us don't feel so alone in this!! QOTD: We have only ever stayed at AS Music - have always had a great experience, but honestly we only spend about 8 hrs. a day at the hotel (just long enough to shower and catch some zzzzzz's) [Our motto is, "Why would we spend time at a hotel when we're at Disney World??!!"]  Have a great day!!


----------



## KristiMc

mommyof2Pirates said:


> TGIF.  I stayed up way to late again last night doing things and now Im having a hard time getting going today.  I really need to focus on getting to bed earlier.  We are having NFL day at work today.  I had to make meatballs.  I am planning on starting to journal my food prior to eating it this week.  I really need to kick it into gear.  2 weeks and 6 days until I leave for disney.  I would really like to loose 5lbs before then.
> 
> Have a great day!



Yay for having a trip coming up soon!



Rose&Mike said:


> OMG I am so ready! Three weeks from today I will be waking up at BWV! I just want to sit in the sun.
> 
> I hope everyone has a great day!



I could use some nice warm sun.  59 days till we leave for our cruise!



my3princes said:


> You should not go hungry on the new WW plan.  You don't have to eat less, just different.  It takes a little getting used to, I'm not there yet, but the free fruit and veggies makes it easy to fill up



I am loving the free fruit/veggies on the new plan.


my3princes said:


> Summer 2012 we plan to try The Grand Californian and Aulani.  Can't wait.  Just banked this years DVC points to use next year


I would love to stay at Aulani someday.


tigger813 said:


> Very cold and lo and behold expecting between 3 and 8 inches of snow more by tomorrow night! Really, I don't know what we did to anger Mother Nature and Snow Miser! Please forgive us and give us a break! A lot of roof collapses, stores and schools closed due to all the snow and ice piled on the roofs! Our schools sent out an email saying they have crews working on cleaning off the roofs all day long and on the weekends. Ash's school was just renovated last year and the high school and middle school are only a few years old!
> 
> Oh, and another storm possible for next Thursday! We haven't had a full week of school since before Christmas break! Our last day right now is June 23rd! Hope this doesn't happen next year as we need to be in Orlando by June 22nd for the PCC 3.0.
> 
> TTFN


Where are you putting all of the snow??


ScubaD said:


> We will be staying at Bay Lake Towers and Animal Kingdom in April, first time at BLT.
> 
> Dave


We stayed at BLT last February.  We loved it.  It was so nice being able to walk to MK.


aamomma said:


> Hello everyone!  I've been having a strange week.  Everything I touched seemed to break - as a result, yesterday we bought a new vacuum cleaner, and a new toaster oven.  Only lost 1 lb. again this week - but still moving in the right direction.   I've been skipping the healthy habits for a while - so I'm going to try to get them ALL this week.  Congratulations to everyone for our win this week, and especially the top 10, HH, and WIN winners!  Thank you to all the scorekeepers, for your hard work and dedication.  Thank you, Rose, you do a great job hosting the thread.  Thanks everyone for your stories of success and defeats along the way, so the rest of us don't feel so alone in this!! QOTD: We have only ever stayed at AS Music - have always had a great experience, but honestly we only spend about 8 hrs. a day at the hotel (just long enough to shower and catch some zzzzzz's) [Our motto is, "Why would we spend time at a hotel when we're at Disney World??!!"]  Have a great day!!


I only lost a little over 1 this week also.  I have to remind myself that 1 pound loss is better than 1 pound gain.  I have trouble getting all of the water in.


----------



## tggrrstarr

KristiMc said:


> Good morning Team Mickey and TGIF!!!
> 
> I will be the coach for the week.  This is the first time I have done this so hang in there with me.
> 
> 2/4/11 QOTD: What is your favorite Disney World Resort that you have stayed at, and which resort would you like to stay at next?
> 
> GO TEAM MICKEY!!!



Welcome!  

My favorite would be ASMu, we just stayed there in the preferred building and it was fantastic. We were so close to everything, I really didn't mind going to the food court all the time for refills. But a close second would be CB due to theming. 
I really want to stay at either the GF for the monorail and decor or Beach Club for the pool!

So, while I had my big gain last week, I pretty much did the opposite this week!  I ended up losing 4.4 lbs!  I'm wondering if my gain at Disney was mostly water?  Oh well, it's gone and that's what matters.


----------



## Holly324

Hello all!  Been crazy around here recently, so I haven't been checking in as much as I should.  Anyway, I am not weighing in until Monday, but hope to have a good loss this week!  

Have to answer the QOTD today.  I have only stayed at Shades of Green (2001 on my honeymoon - I was 18!   ) and All Star Sports in 2005.  Sooo, Shades was def my fave of the 2.  However, we are booked to stay at BLT in May - CANT WAIT!!!!    I have wanted to stay there since I saw it being built in 2008 (stayed off site that year).  

Have a good weekend everyone!


----------



## tigger813

Kristi- I have no idea where we are putting it! It's ridiculous! The snow is half way up the trees, my basketball hoop, the deck! At least 2 more storms coming, maybe 3. We must have done something to tick off Mother Nature and the Snow Miser!!!!!

TTFN


----------



## liesel

The whoosh has finally started and I lost 2.4 this week, with a pound or 2 more of water to go.  That will help me get started on next week!  What I think might be finally helping me is that I seriously cracked down on being bad on the weekends (1 cheat meal a week instead of 3) and that I started having a recovery day after my more intense workouts.  I saw better results with strenous workouts every other day than killing myself every day!  I'm going to do more walking during recovery periods and trying to do a better job of listening to my body and not giving it more than it can handle.

QOTD:  I have never stayed onsite at WDW or DLR!  I feel like that's blasphemy to say on a site like this but its true!  The resorts that's I've seen look lovely, but when it comes down to it, we just can't bring ourselves to spend that kind of money on a place where you sleep.  I would like to stay onsite at both places someday, but it will take some saving and some good deals.

I really feel for everyone buried in snow.  We only have a few inches on the ground with more to come this weekend, which may mean that we stay home on Super Bowl Sunday.  We survived our artic blast, it was below 0 for over 36 hours!  I still made it to the gym, I was very proud of that.  I don't think a year or 2 ago I would have bothered treking to the gym in the snow and subzero temps.

Have a good weekend everyone!


----------



## KSH

Hello everyone!

Just got back from my WW meeting...I was up 2.6 this week.  I was only down 1.2 since I started   I know part of it is heavier clothes, we can wear jeans on Fridays now and so while I wore my lightest jeans I know they are heavier than my slacks.  But part of it is earned from a couple of bad meals this week, I was traveling and someone cooked for me so it was hard to say no.  Next time I will find a way to eat less though, and guess on a points count (I just didn't count at all, didn't know where to start).  Lesson learned.  The topic of the meeting today was sticking with it, which was perfect for me, I needed that.

Haven't had time to go back and read but plan to do that tonight.  Hope everyone is doing well and those of you affected by the snow are surviving!

Karen


----------



## Stinasmom

Happy Weigh in Day... for some of us anyway. 

Glad to have a 2 pound loss this week, I can't possibly eat any less without becoming unhealthy and unable to teach my Jazzercise classes to the level of intensity that is expected of us. 
I have 3 days off from teaching... have to motivate myself to still exercise more than just learning new routines and refreshing old ones for next week's set.

I was certainly happy with my WIN results! 
In fact, my goal is -2 more pounds by next Friday, then SHOPPING! (I live in a small town without a mall, department store, etc. Shopping means ROADTRIP!)
Honestly, my workout pants are practically falling off. And I have kind of expensive ones from Lucy and Lululemon... may alter those.
Need some jeans and if I can find some this time of year, shorts for our March DCL/Florida trip.
Good thing I actually get paid to workout - this is where my January paycheck is going!

*2/4/11 QOTD: What is your favorite Disney World Resort that you have stayed at, and which resort would you like to stay at next?*

The only resort onsite we have stayed at is All Star Music. It was just for a night or two. We have timeshare time of our own and LOTS from the inlaws, but I have stopped accepting their generosity... when it comes to family, "FREE" is not always "FREE," if you know what I mean. 

The timeshare resorts in Central Florida are pretty consistant and really nice for the most part. When the kids were younger we stayed twice at a Marriott property called Horizons. Loved that. I would actually like to stay at one of the Hilton Grand Vacation Club properties sometime. For our March trip, we have two 2-bedroom condos at Orange Lake - West Village. Crossing fingers this will be a nice property.

But, I will have to say my favorite DISNEY accommodations is hands down the DISNEY MAGIC!   This is where I am truly on vacation. Someone else is cooking and cleaning, where as in a condo, I still do much of that. 

Good luck this week TEAM MICKEY!

Marcy


----------



## Disneywedding2010

2/4/11 QOTD: What is your favorite Disney World Resort that you have stayed at, and which resort would you like to stay at next?

BLT hands down!  Although I am a little biased our home resort is BLT. No, in all seriousness I like it because its a hop, skip, and jump from Magic Kingdom. I love being able to get on the monorail and within a matter of a few minutes we are at my favorite park at Disney World. We will be at BLT in May for my graduation celebration!


----------



## Sugarglider

njtinkmom said:


> I have hypoglycemia so my sugar is an issue, and when it drops I tend to eat everything in sight.  I try to eat snacks in-between to prevent this but I am not always successful. Any suggestions are appreciated.



_CHROMIUM_ works for me!  (said in my best singsong voice) I take a product called GI Balance I get from my local health food store.

QOTD: favourite resort: GCH for the huge rooms, extra toiletries, including a SHOWER CAP (come on disney $300/night and you won't spring for a shower cap??), robes, newpaper, turn down etc all in a standard room. TDL MiraCosta for the view - sitting in my room overlooking the lake shows and parades - and watching them rehearse shows all through the night (I never slept that trip) at WDW I want to try GF and Poly. WL has an amazing lobby and great service. CR has modern adult rooms but crappy service. BC had the smallest room I've ever seen and was very noisy. BUT my next trip I am staying OKW cause the price is too good.


----------



## tigger813

Quick reminder! Send me your PMs with our TEAM name in the TITLE!

Being bad right now! Had a meatball sub and TJs baked onion rings and a mudslide! I also had my grilled chicken and eggplant, mozzarella and pesto calzone! I've been really wanting one this week (PMS speaks and I had to answer). I also had half of a chocolate chip covered Oreo cookie when I got home from work. YUMMY!

I will be mostly good the rest of the weekend. Not going to a Super Bowl party but we will have some drumsticks and spicy chicken dip!

Kids came home and took care of their laundry and then we went to a neighbors and they slid down a snow bank in the driveway for awhile. They had a blast. We'll probably do it tomorrow too after the basketball and during the snow. We thought about building a bonfire and having some drinks in the driveway and letting the kids keep sledding. May go to another neighbor's house who has a big hill in their backyard. She said we could sit and watch the kids from the warmth of the living room! 

Keep those weigh ins coming! I may actually make the TOP 10 this week! I think I'm in second place at the moment! But, I'm sure that will change! I just hope I can have another loss next week! 

TTFN 

Watching Cash Cab with the family.


----------



## SurferStitch16

ScubaD said:


> Hello mates,
> I am back from weigh-in and I am down another 3.2 pounds, and over 25 pounds total.  I am feeling good as we are getting ready to go to Disneyland and enjoy the D23 tour of the Disney Archives and the Disney Studios.  It is to be in the upper 70's and we are looking forward to it.
> 
> How did everyone else do this week?  Can we take the Duck again?
> 
> Dave



CONGRATS!!!!!!  Awesome results!!
PLEASE post pictures or give us information on the D23 Tour and Studios??!!??!!??  Wish I was going!!  Hope you have a great time!!  Don't forget to fill us in!!  ENJOY!! 



KristiMc said:


> 2/4/11 QOTD: What is your favorite Disney World Resort that you have stayed at, and which resort would you like to stay at next?
> 
> GO TEAM MICKEY!!!



My favorite DVC resort is the Boardwalk, but we are staying in Bay Lake Towers this summer so that could change.  I LOVE  the Boardwalk though.  Being within walking distance from two parks is great!!  My favorite nonDVC resort would have to be the Polynesian!! I love Hawaii and this resort is just gorgeous!!  I also like Animal Kingdom Lodge a lot.

Skipped my workout yesterday and have been exhausted all day so I am not sure I'm making it again tonight.  I know I will be mad at myself if I don't, but I am just so tired I don't know how good a workout it would be.  I really hope I'm not getting sick.  There's just not enough time to get sick.   Hope everyone has a great night!!


----------



## tigger813

Come on TEAM MICKEY! We're ahead by 14 pounds so far!!!!!

TTFN


----------



## Merryweather27

Not doing so great on my self-set goal of posting something here everyday.  Does it count if my last post was *just* after midnight Thursday morning?  It wasn't Thursday yet in my time zone though...

Did better with my food yesterday but haven't had a chance to weigh yet today!  Got a workout in yesterday and today both; here's hoping it's the start of a trend!



KristiMc said:


> 2/4/11 QOTD: What is your favorite Disney World Resort that you have stayed at, and which resort would you like to stay at next?



My favorite is Caribbean Beach - we stayed there on our honeymoon.  The only other one I've stayed at is SSR, but I've visited a handful of others to eat there or for a fireworks cruise.  The resort I'd like to stay at next is the Poly, but it might be a while before we have that kind of cash saved.  We are usually go-go-go while in WDW, so I kinda feel bad spending a lot for someplace nice if all we're doing there is sleeping and showering.  Last trip we stayed off-site and saved as much money as the 4/3 deal had saved us the year before!




njtinkmom said:


> Good Morning I am new here and need lots of help!!
> 
> Here is my catch - I hate fruit (apples, bananas and grapes are ok ) hate veggies (broccoli, string beans and spinach are ok, raw carrots too) and love pizza, chocolate and ice cream.



Welcome!  All the fruits and veggies you mention as ok, those are pretty much the only ones I eat, just in higher quantity than I used to!  



tigger813 said:


> WOOHOO I beat PMS this week!!!!!!
> 
> Just had to get that out of my system!!!! I'd down 3 pounds for the week. Finally below my starting weight for this challenge!



Way to go Tracey!



tigger813 said:


> Kristi- I have no idea where we are putting it! It's ridiculous! The snow is half way up the trees, my basketball hoop, the deck!



I read in the news somewhere today that Boston is considering dumping snow in the harbor because there's nowhere else to put it!


----------



## Rose&Mike

I hope everyone is doing great!

I just had my favorite treat--french fries!! and I'm having a cherry bourbon. Yum!

I went to Macy's today and got some clearanced sweaters. I don't have a lot of winter clothing (or spring or summer for that matter) that fits. They are having a huge clearance sale.

I didn't post it earlier, but I hit 50 pounds lost this week! I am now solidly in the 130s. I have not been at this weight for probably over 20 years. And to be honest, did not ever expect to see it. I am ~12 pounds below where I initially hoped to be. I need to seriously start thinking about picking a maintain weight and actually sticking with it for a while. I have a tendency to start playing the how low can you go game along with ana thoughts if I'm not careful. I am still struggling mentally with some stuff, but I feel pretty good about where I'm at. 

Anyhow, I hope everyone has a fabulous, on-plan weekend!


----------



## cclovesdis

Evening Everyone!

Another day of not much to say. I've been pretty busy with work and have been falling asleep earlier and earlier lately. I need to exercise more. I had so much more energy when I was exercising almost daily.

We are expecting more snow tomorrow.  The only thing on my schedule is to clean. My teaching supplies piles have been getting more and more disorganized from each time I needed to find something for my sister or BIL or one of my neighbors. So, my plan is to tackle those piles, hopefully in their entirety, but only after I beautify my bedroom. I also have clean  throughout the house that needs to get into my dresser drawers and should have been there last weekend.  Hoping that I'm as successful tomorrow as I'd like to be. 

I went grocery shopping today and bought lots of fruit and veggies. I made up a small veggie platter to keep in the fridge to fend off the snacking. I also picked up a very large (well, for only 3 people) roasting chicken for dinner tomorrow. They are great for leftovers, and my father will make soup with the carcass. A less than $10 chicken will be the base for at least 3 meals per person. Got to love a good sale.  

Some quick replies and a gain to report to Tracey and then I'm off to bed.

Night!



KristiMc said:


> 2/4/11 QOTD: What is your favorite Disney World Resort that you have stayed at, and which resort would you like to stay at next?



I liked Pop a lot and enjoyed staying in the Cabins in FW, but I am really looking forward to staying at the Wilderness Lodge. I've wanted to stay there since I saw it a few years ago.



aamomma said:


> [Our motto is, "Why would we spend time at a hotel when we're at Disney World??!!"]



Same here! But, this year, my father wants to go slower and take in the WL too. I can't say I blame him. So excited to stay there!



Rose&Mike said:


> I didn't post it earlier, but I hit 50 pounds lost this week! I am now solidly in the 130s.



Congrats! I like your idea of maintaining for a while at a more consistent weight. Y ou are so healthy, perfect really!  and


----------



## njtinkmom

Thanks for the encouragement and advise. I am going to west palm beach  in 8 days so maybe swhen I get back I will start WW   Made homemade mac and cheese tonight with whole wheat pasta skim milk and low fat cheese so I think that is not so bad  I am trying. I am making pulled pork in the crock tomorrow and chili on Sunday with a bean dip. Not sure where they fit into a diet but it has to be better than eating out which we do a lot. Congrats on all the loses hope everyone has a great weekend 

QOTD - AKL was nice with a great view but toooooo much walking for my dds kidani was good too but too far from Mara. Cbr was great but now we are DVc so I don't think I'll be back. Looking forward to trying the bw in July. Someday we will try our home blt,


----------



## Princess Nancy

Okay everyone, I can no longer read this thread at night. 

I struggle the most with my diet at night and every thread talks about FOOD!!! UGH!!!

I will have to read in the morning when I am not weak!!! 

Love reading all the tips and knowing that so many of us have the same struggles.

Mostly I have to skip Tigger, she had onion rings and a mudslide!!! (and is in the top ten!) Girl you must do some serious exercise!!!! 

Have a great Weekend everyone!!


----------



## Princess Nancy

Rose&Mike said:


> I hope everyone is doing great!
> 
> I just had my favorite treat--french fries!! and I'm having a cherry bourbon. Yum!
> 
> I went to Macy's today and got some clearanced sweaters. I don't have a lot of winter clothing (or spring or summer for that matter) that fits. They are having a huge clearance sale.
> 
> I didn't post it earlier, but I hit 50 pounds lost this week! I am now solidly in the 130s. I have not been at this weight for probably over 20 years. And to be honest, did not ever expect to see it. I am ~12 pounds below where I initially hoped to be. I need to seriously start thinking about picking a maintain weight and actually sticking with it for a while. I have a tendency to start playing the how low can you go game along with ana thoughts if I'm not careful. I am still struggling mentally with some stuff, but I feel pretty good about where I'm at.
> 
> Anyhow, I hope everyone has a fabulous, on-plan weekend!





Yeah Rose!!!!!!!


----------



## donac

Rose&Mike said:


> I hope everyone is doing great!
> 
> I just had my favorite treat--french fries!! and I'm having a cherry bourbon. Yum!
> 
> I went to Macy's today and got some clearanced sweaters. I don't have a lot of winter clothing (or spring or summer for that matter) that fits. They are having a huge clearance sale.
> 
> I didn't post it earlier, but I hit 50 pounds lost this week! I am now solidly in the 130s. I have not been at this weight for probably over 20 years. And to be honest, did not ever expect to see it. I am ~12 pounds below where I initially hoped to be. I need to seriously start thinking about picking a maintain weight and actually sticking with it for a while. I have a tendency to start playing the how low can you go game along with ana thoughts if I'm not careful. I am still struggling mentally with some stuff, but I feel pretty good about where I'm at.
> 
> Anyhow, I hope everyone has a fabulous, on-plan weekend!



Congrats Rose.  that is quite an accomplishment.


----------



## KristiMc

Rose&Mike said:


> I didn't post it earlier, but I hit 50 pounds lost this week! I am now solidly in the 130s. I have not been at this weight for probably over 20 years. And to be honest, did not ever expect to see it. I am ~12 pounds below where I initially hoped to be. I need to seriously start thinking about picking a maintain weight and actually sticking with it for a while. I have a tendency to start playing the how low can you go game along with ana thoughts if I'm not careful. I am still struggling mentally with some stuff, but I feel pretty good about where I'm at.
> 
> Anyhow, I hope everyone has a fabulous, on-plan weekend!



Way to go Rose!!!  What an inspiration to all of us!!

Congrats to everyone that had a good week.

2/5/11 QOTD:  What is your favorite vegetable/fruit.

QOTD:  Favorite vegetable for snacking is baby carrots, at meal time I like broccoli or cauliflower.  For fruit - bananas.


----------



## tigger813

Princess Nancy- SORRY!!! The onion rings were TJs baked crunchy ones so not as bag as REAL onion rings! Friday is my indulgence night! And yes, I do work out a lot and try to control myself A LOT during the week. I don't really journal but keep in my head the amounts I have had during the day so I know what I can afford. It's taken me a long time to get that way. 

Just did 2 miles on the elliptical and made the family breakfast. I need to make myself a shake and get a shower in. Basketball game at 11, then grocery shopping, lunch, cleaning, and pretzel baking!

We think we may have a leak over the front door. Just noticed it. Don't see any drips but it looks wet.

TTFN 

PS Did a quick check on my weight! Only up .4 so didn't over do it too much yesterday!


----------



## Merryweather27

Good morning everyone!  It is snowing here AGAIN!  At least it is only supposed to be 1-2 inches this time, and at least it's over the weekend so they have a chance to get the roads clear before Monday.



Rose&Mike said:


> I didn't post it earlier, but I hit 50 pounds lost this week! I am now solidly in the 130s. I have not been at this weight for probably over 20 years. And to be honest, did not ever expect to see it. I am ~12 pounds below where I initially hoped to be. I need to seriously start thinking about picking a maintain weight and actually sticking with it for a while. I have a tendency to start playing the how low can you go game along with ana thoughts if I'm not careful. I am still struggling mentally with some stuff, but I feel pretty good about where I'm at.



Way to go, Rose!   That is an awesome accomplishment!  Good luck picking a solid maintain range.  I know what you mean with the thoughts sometimes.  I have told people before (when I was in a not-caring-about-being-fat stage) that "I exist in two settings: 1) fat & happy or 2) eating disordered."  That's not 100% true, but it IS a lot of work for me to actually work on losing weight without falling into disordered behaviors.  Trying to keep the main focus on improving overall health, not just appearance, helps me somewhat.



cclovesdis said:


> I went grocery shopping today and bought lots of fruit and veggies. I made up a small veggie platter to keep in the fridge to fend off the snacking. I also picked up a very large (well, for only 3 people) roasting chicken for dinner tomorrow. They are great for leftovers, and my father will make soup with the carcass. A less than $10 chicken will be the base for at least 3 meals per person. Got to love a good sale.



Nice score!  The only thing on sale around here right now seems to be junk food for the Super Bowl.  Of course DH had to pick up *eight* 12-packs of Coke.    Yeah, the sale was really good - 4/$8 - but geez.  Oh, well, at least I was able to pick up some (not on sale) bananas and apples.



njtinkmom said:


> I am going to west palm beach  in 8 days so maybe swhen I get back I will start WW.



Have fun!  



Princess Nancy said:


> Okay everyone, I can no longer read this thread at night.
> 
> I struggle the most with my diet at night and every thread talks about FOOD!!! UGH!!!
> 
> Mostly I have to skip Tigger, she had onion rings and a mudslide!!! (and is in the top ten!) Girl you must do some serious exercise!!!!



Well yeah, Tracey does some serious exercise - I'd say she talks about exercise more than food!  Most of her days seem to involve multiple workout sessions.  Whereas I feel super-accomplished if I manage to get in even one 25-minute session of Wii Sports!   But it is inspiring to read!



KristiMc said:


> 2/5/11 QOTD:  What is your favorite vegetable/fruit.



My favorite vegetable in meals is broccoli - we make a lot of casserole-type stuff and it bakes so well.  Favorite veggie for snacking is baby carrots.  My favorite fruit is strawberries, but they are kinda expensive and go bad quickly if only one person in the house is eating them.  Right now at home I have my next 3 favorites - apples, clementines, and bananas.  DH will actually eat bananas, so we usually get through those before they turn brown, plus if they do there's always banana bread.  Not much you can do with moldy strawberries!


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

Rose&Mike said:


> I didn't post it earlier, but I hit 50 pounds lost this week! I am now solidly in the 130s. I have not been at this weight for probably over 20 years. And to be honest, did not ever expect to see it. I am ~12 pounds below where I initially hoped to be. I need to seriously start thinking about picking a maintain weight and actually sticking with it for a while. I have a tendency to start playing the how low can you go game along with ana thoughts if I'm not careful. I am still struggling mentally with some stuff, but I feel pretty good about where I'm at.
> 
> Anyhow, I hope everyone has a fabulous, on-plan weekend!



Great Job Rose!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  You are awesome.



cclovesdis said:


> I went grocery shopping today and bought lots of fruit and veggies. I made up a small veggie platter to keep in the fridge to fend off the snacking. I also picked up a very large (well, for only 3 people) roasting chicken for dinner tomorrow. They are great for leftovers, and my father will make soup with the carcass. A less than $10 chicken will be the base for at least 3 meals per person. Got to love a good sale.



Thats a great idea CC.  Glad all is well.  

2/5/11 QOTD: What is your favorite vegetable/fruit.

My favorite veggie is currently spinach which is crazy because I never liked any veggies so you would think spinach is the last thing I would say. I love all fruits but I would say oranges are my favorite.

We are just relaxing this morning.  Basketball has been cancelled since we are having a wintery mix and the roads are a mess.  Not much else planned for the day.  I have been taking the opportunity to clean and do laundry.  Tomorrow is my 10 mile run.  The farthest I have gone has been 8 so I am a bit nervous.  I hope the roads/pavements are not too bad with ice and snow.  

Have a great day!


----------



## SurferStitch16

Rose&Mike said:


> I hope everyone is doing great!
> I didn't post it earlier, but I hit 50 pounds lost this week! I am now solidly in the 130s. I have not been at this weight for probably over 20 years. And to be honest, did not ever expect to see it. I am ~12 pounds below where I initially hoped to be. I need to seriously start thinking about picking a maintain weight and actually sticking with it for a while. I have a tendency to start playing the how low can you go game along with ana thoughts if I'm not careful. I am still struggling mentally with some stuff, but I feel pretty good about where I'm at.



CONGRATS ROSE!!!!!!!!!  GREAT accomplishment!!   You REALLY earned those new clothes!!  You inspire us all!!



njtinkmom said:


> Thanks for the encouragement and advise. I am going to west palm beach  in 8 days so maybe swhen I get back I will start WW   Made homemade mac and cheese tonight with whole wheat pasta skim milk and low fat cheese so I think that is not so bad  I am trying. I am making pulled pork in the crock tomorrow and chili on Sunday with a bean dip. Not sure where they fit into a diet but it has to be better than eating out which we do a lot. Congrats on all the loses hope everyone has a great weekend



That homemade mac and cheese sounds DELICIOUS!!!!!!!  Any chance we could get the recipe please??  Mac and cheese is one of my FAVORITE meals!! I haven't had it in so long, I would LOVE  to have it again!!  Have an AWESOME time in West Pal Beach!!  All us Northerners are very jealous as we shovel out more snow!!



KristiMc said:


> 2/5/11 QOTD:  What is your favorite vegetable/fruit.



Lately I have been on a nectarine kick, so right now that would be my favorite fruit.  I LOVE bananas and grapes too though.  My favorite veggie would have to be broccoli followed by corn, cauliflower and asparagus.  Though I do enjoy eating carrot sticks, I don't really like them at dinner time.


----------



## Princess Nancy

tigger813 said:


> Princess Nancy- SORRY!!! The onion rings were TJs baked crunchy ones so not as bag as REAL onion rings! Friday is my indulgence night! And yes, I do work out a lot and try to control myself A LOT during the week. I don't really journal but keep in my head the amounts I have had during the day so I know what I can afford. It's taken me a long time to get that way.
> 
> Just did 2 miles on the elliptical and made the family breakfast. I need to make myself a shake and get a shower in. Basketball game at 11, then grocery shopping, lunch, cleaning, and pretzel baking!
> 
> We think we may have a leak over the front door. Just noticed it. Don't see any drips but it looks wet.
> 
> TTFN
> 
> 
> No reason to apologize. I was mostly commenting on my weaknesses!
> I am impressed at your workout ethic and wish I was movin' more!!
> 
> I find this whole experience on the WISH board very helpful!
> 
> Nancy


----------



## jking6

Sorry I have not checked in this week. I have been dealing with my health issue and see the surgeon on Wednesday. Congrats to all who lost and maintained last week. It was not by best week (stress) but I do not think I gained so thats good.

Fridays QOTD:
I have stayed at All Star Music, Pop a few times, Poly conciere level, BLT and Coronado Springs.
I enjoy Pop, Love Coronado Springs its my favorite that I can afford sometimes. BLT was amazing just a splurge once in a while.
Least favorite was Poly it did not live up to its hype to me. I think I expected to much but maybe someday I will try it again. 

Saturday QOTD: strawberries and corn or brocolli.


----------



## The Mystery Machine

Rose&Mike said:


> I hope everyone is doing great!
> 
> I just had my favorite treat--french fries!! and I'm having a cherry bourbon. Yum!
> 
> I went to Macy's today and got some clearanced sweaters. I don't have a lot of winter clothing (or spring or summer for that matter) that fits. They are having a huge clearance sale.
> 
> I didn't post it earlier, but I hit 50 pounds lost this week! I am now solidly in the 130s. I have not been at this weight for probably over 20 years. And to be honest, did not ever expect to see it. I am ~12 pounds below where I initially hoped to be. I need to seriously start thinking about picking a maintain weight and actually sticking with it for a while. I have a tendency to start playing the how low can you go game along with ana thoughts if I'm not careful. I am still struggling mentally with some stuff, but I feel pretty good about where I'm at.
> 
> Anyhow, I hope everyone has a fabulous, on-plan weekend!



Congratulations on your loss!!!!

So far doing good today. Had my Kashi cereal for breakfast, water, now a big salad with tons of veggies. Next I will drink more water.

Favorite veggie or fruit? Oh boy....That is easy! POTATOES....Boil them, mash them, stick them in a stew.


----------



## poochie

KristiMc said:


> 2/5/11 QOTD:  What is your favorite vegetable/fruit.
> 
> QOTD:  Favorite vegetable for snacking is baby carrots, at meal time I like broccoli or cauliflower.  For fruit - bananas.



Favorite veggies - carrots, raw, stewed or steamed love em.   

Fruit this is tougher, I love rasberries, blueberries, tart apples right off the tree., Fresh pineapple that i cut up myself. Just about any fresh melon. 

I would say a fresh peach picked right off the tree, still warm from the sun. So juicy and sweet.


----------



## tigger813

Princess Nancy said:


> tigger813 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Princess Nancy- SORRY!!! The onion rings were TJs baked crunchy ones so not as bag as REAL onion rings! Friday is my indulgence night! And yes, I do work out a lot and try to control myself A LOT during the week. I don't really journal but keep in my head the amounts I have had during the day so I know what I can afford. It's taken me a long time to get that way.
> 
> Just did 2 miles on the elliptical and made the family breakfast. I need to make myself a shake and get a shower in. Basketball game at 11, then grocery shopping, lunch, cleaning, and pretzel baking!
> 
> We think we may have a leak over the front door. Just noticed it. Don't see any drips but it looks wet.
> 
> TTFN
> 
> 
> No reason to apologize. I was mostly commenting on my weaknesses!
> I am impressed at your workout ethic and wish I was movin' more!!
> 
> I find this whole experience on the WISH board very helpful!
> 
> Nancy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Over the past 2 years I have actually become addicted to working out! I just love how I feel after! I still have bouts of starting and really wanting to stop before I know I should but I just push myself a little further!
> 
> Ash's team won their basketball game in overtime. Ash played really well. She had her first foul (showed she was being aggressive) got a rebound and dribbled down the court most of the way. She was loving it today!
> 
> After the game I went to 2 grocery stores and picked up lunch for the family! It was sleeting really hard by then. Now it's rain though the temp is at 32 right now. Our ice dams are getting a bit better as we put up the recommended things on the roof and made roof bombs with paper bags and ice melt. Hopefully they will do their job.
> 
> We made another batch of pretzels; half with cinnamon and sugar and the other half with salt. The girls love making them. We made traditional, sticks, a few letters and some knots. We had that for an afternoon snack. DH and I are watching Diners, Drive Ins and Dives. Girls are downstairs playing with their Disney/Star Wars Polly Pockets and watching tv. We're trying to get them to play downstairs more often.
> 
> I'm kind of tired. Going to have TJs chicken burgers topped with chipotle mayo and french fried onions on potato rolls. I could use a nap but maybe I'll just relax for a bit!
> 
> TTFN
Click to expand...


----------



## tigger813

Team Mickey is currently ahead by 8 pounds! Keep those weigh ins coming!!!!


----------



## tigger813

QOTD: Hmmmmmm????? I love strawberries and watermelon. For veggies, I'd have to say carrots and onions!

TTFN


----------



## Disneywedding2010

2/5/11 QOTD: What is your favorite vegetable/fruit.

Veggies -- Snacking - baby carrots; for meals - brocolli or green beans

Fruits - bananas or strawberries


----------



## Disneywedding2010

*Update*

I've not weighed myself in over a week. This past week was stressful due to the anniversary of their death, mediation, school, and just everything piling on me at once. I literally hit my breaking point and told my fiance, academic counselor, and lawyer that I didn't give a crap about anything. You know when I hit that point that I'm just done and just don't even bother me. I didn't work out the entire week (except for my training session on Jan 27th). My food intake was not that great (what little bit and few times I did it). I'm the type of person when I'm stressed I don't pig out. I sleep and eat very little. 

However, with all that craziness said and just the awful week I was surprised when I got on the scale this morning. I've dropped another 3 pounds!  I've gone from 221 to 218. 

Now, what made me even more shocked: I was 233 around Thanksgiving (at least that's what Alan and I think. We know it was around the holidays but don't remember when. I don't have it written down anywhere.) Anyways, today with my 3 pounds lost I've lost a total of 15 pounds since I'm guesstimating December 1st!


----------



## Merryweather27

mommyof2Pirates said:


> Tomorrow is my 10 mile run.  The farthest I have gone has been 8 so I am a bit nervous.  I hope the roads/pavements are not too bad with ice and snow.



Good luck with your run!  Hope the streets are clear for you.



jking6 said:


> Sorry I have not checked in this week. I have been dealing with my health issue and see the surgeon on Wednesday. Congrats to all who lost and maintained last week. It was not by best week (stress) but I do not think I gained so thats good.



Glad to see you!  Understandable that you are dealing with a lot of stress right now.  Hope your consult goes well Wednesday.



poochie said:


> Fresh pineapple that i cut up myself. Just about any fresh melon.



Oh, my gosh, how did I forget about PINEAPPLE?  I love it even more than strawberries.  To me, the tastiest part of the Spirit of Aloha dinner show at Disney was the super-fresh sliced pineapple!  DH didn't want any, which was fine with me - I ate it all, which I think was half an entire pineapple! 



tigger813 said:


> Over the past 2 years I have actually become addicted to working out! I just love how I feel after! I still have bouts of starting and really wanting to stop before I know I should but I just push myself a little further!



That's great!  Hope to get there someday myself!



Disneywedding2010 said:


> *Update*
> My food intake was not that great (what little bit and few times I did it). I'm the type of person when I'm stressed I don't pig out. I sleep and eat very little.
> 
> However, with all that craziness said and just the awful week I was surprised when I got on the scale this morning. I've dropped another 3 pounds!  I've gone from 221 to 218.
> 
> Anyways, today with my 3 pounds lost I've lost a total of 15 pounds since I'm guesstimating December 1st!



WTG on the weight loss since Dec. 1!  Sorry this week has been so much strees for you but I guess at least there's a bit of a silver lining.  Hope next week is a little calmer and more relaxed for you!


----------



## tigger813

I just had to say:

I'm so proud of all of you that continue to post and work hard despite good weeks and bad weeks! We all have them! It has taken me two years to get where I am today! It hasn't always been easy! The love and support of everyone here makes everyday worth it! Stick with it and you will succeed!!!!!!


----------



## cclovesdis

Evening Everyone!

I took a very long, extremely needed nap this afternoon. Not my most productive day. I did get the basement cleaned up and my bedroom is almost all set.  I put one pile of clothes in my drawers as well. There is still another pile on the ironing board. It's much smaller though. 

I've had a very OP day today. I doubt I'll have anything else to eat either. I'm a little queasy-TOM I'm sure-but, I'm still thinking less to eat is better. So, some quick math: 4 pts at breakfast, 10 pts at lunch, 10 pts at dinner. Hmmm. Maybe I should have something else to eat. I've had 2 servings of dairy, 2 of protein, 1 fruit, 3 veggies, and 8 8 oz. glasses of water. Maybe I'll make some pudding and dip some oranges slices into it. That will bring my total for the day to 27 or 28 (have to check on FF/SF pudding mix), so much closer to my goal of 29, and I need the calcium. I think that's what I'll do.

I already feel like going to bed. I'm going to just relax for the rest of the night. TOM, why do you have to be so draining? 

Have a great rest of the weekend everyone! 

CC


----------



## cclovesdis

tigger813 said:


> I just had to say:
> 
> I'm so proud of all of you that continue to post and work hard despite good weeks and bad weeks! We all have them! It has taken me two years to get where I am today! It hasn't always been easy! The love and support of everyone here makes everyday worth it! Stick with it and you will succeed!!!!!!



 Very well said! I totally agree!


----------



## KSH

Hi Team!

Hope everyone is having a great weekend!  I started this morning with an 8 mile run/walk, it actually feels good to be building up distance again.  I didn't do a half in the fall like I normally do so it has been almost a year since I've gone that far. 




cclovesdis said:


> Tomorrow is a new day. It's back to basics this week. Lots and lots and lots of water everyday. At least 8 glasses, if not 10-12.


It is a new day for me too!!  And I am going to copy your idea of more water.  I normally get 6 - 8, but shooting for 10 - 12 is better.  Thanks for the inspiration!



njtinkmom said:


> Oops one more question (wow am I needy) what do you all think of WW?  I joined but have yet to go.


I really like the new program, fruit being free helps me a lot.  A banana really helps keep that hunger at bay, whereas for me the veggies typically just don't do it.  I think you can actually eat more food on the Plus program than before if you choose what they list as "power foods."  I've also tried to find things that are more bang for the points - for example, they sell 2 point "bars" that are good, but bite size.  You can also find Special K 90 calorie bars that are 2 points and much bigger!



tigger813 said:


> WOOHOO I beat PMS this week!!!!!!
> 
> Just had to get that out of my system!!!! I'd down 3 pounds for the week. Finally below my starting weight for this challenge! It's been a struggle.


Congrats!!  That is fabulous.  I understand the struggle!!



tggrrstarr said:


> So, while I had my big gain last week, I pretty much did the opposite this week!  I ended up losing 4.4 lbs!


 Congratulations!!  Good work!



liesel said:


> The whoosh has finally started and I lost 2.4 this week


Congratulations to you too!!  Way to go!



Stinasmom said:


> Honestly, my workout pants are practically falling off. And I have kind of expensive ones from Lucy and Lululemon... may alter those.


I love Lululemon pants!  They feel and look so good. I was wondering if mine would get loose as I lose weight, they seem almost like they'll shrink with me - but if they do I will gladly buy more if necessary!!



ScubaD said:


> Hello mates,
> I am back from weigh-in and I am down another 3.2 pounds, and over 25 pounds total.


Awesome job Dave!  I hope you have a great trip.  



SurferStitch16 said:


> I really hope I'm not getting sick.  There's just not enough time to get sick.   Hope everyone has a great night!!


Hope you are feeling better!



Rose&Mike said:


> I didn't post it earlier, but I hit 50 pounds lost this week! I am now solidly in the 130s. I have not been at this weight for probably over 20 years. And to be honest, did not ever expect to see it.


WOW!!  Congratulations Rose, that is wonderful.  And very inspiring!!



Disneywedding2010 said:


> However, with all that craziness said and just the awful week I was surprised when I got on the scale this morning. I've dropped another 3 pounds!


Congrats on your loss and your total since before the holidays! I hope things get better for you, I can't imagine the stress and emotions you are going through.  I've only been able to read and not post the last couple of weeks, but you've been in my prayers!

*2/4/11 QOTD: What is your favorite Disney World Resort that you have stayed at, and which resort would you like to stay at next?*I've only stayed onsite twice as an adult, both times at AKL since I was there for the Expedition Everest Challenge.  It was great!  But next time I'd like to stay somewhere within walking distance to Epcot.  That just seems like it would be so much fun.  

*2/5/11 QOTD:  What is your favorite vegetable/fruit.*My favorite veggie is red bell pepper - YUM.  And my favorite fruit is lime, with blackberries a close second!

I just heard on the weather channel that we have the possiblity of more snow accumulation this coming Thursday.  What a crazy winter!  

Take care everyone!

Karen


----------



## njtinkmom

Hi surfer stitch I will dig my Mac and cheese recipe out tomorrow for you. I think with the few changes it is kinda healthy! And it is yummy too!  I notice you are from New Jersey also mind me asking where from -we could be neighbors! 

I had a small breakthrough my  stepson made choc chip cookies - my fav and I only ate 1. That might not seem like a big deal but for me not to eat a whole lot more is huge!  Baby steps for me yeah


----------



## Disneywedding2010

well, I didn't eat breakfast today (slept through it) but I did track my lunch and dinner. We had On The Border for dinner and I still managed to stay within my calorie range. I was proud of myself. Now, I need to let my food settle and decide do I either a) get on the treadmill or b) finish up this last horrid assignment of this class.

Decisions.. decisions..


----------



## Stinasmom

*2/5/11 QOTD: What is your favorite vegetable/fruit.*

Vege - Broccoli & Asparagus
Fruit - citrus and berries

Wow, I had one of those evenings 'off the diet' last night. Guess I deserved it, but I still feel guilty!
DH & I had some really great wines (tastings) at some shops here in town and settled on this awesome Malbec for a glass and appetizers. 
Came home with a bottle to open with dinner, found the kids hadn't eaten all the pizza, so we just had that with our wine.
Then to top it off, I had ice cream!

This morning I felt like I'd regained all 14 lbs lost so far!

Fortunately, it doesn't really work that way.  
Back on track for the most part. 

I haven't said it in a while, so I want to thank all the coaches and stats people on this thread again! It's great that you all want to take the time to keep us all coordinated!

Marcy


----------



## Sugarglider

QOTD: fav fruit & vege
ummm ... well there is a list! berries, mango, I've recently taken to pomegranates. Veges - well - that's tougher BUT if they are one's I;ve grown myself it's always better! probably potatoes, jerusalam fartichokes, edamame, peas, corn (hmmm... there's a sugar theme emerging)


----------



## KristiMc

tigger813 said:


> We think we may have a leak over the front door. Just noticed it. Don't see any drips but it looks wet.


Oh no - hope it is not too bad.


Merryweather27 said:


> Good morning everyone!  It is snowing here AGAIN!  At least it is only supposed to be 1-2 inches this time, and at least it's over the weekend so they have a chance to get the roads clear before Monday.


I am so done with this snow this year - everyone has been getting slammed.



mommyof2Pirates said:


> We are just relaxing this morning.  Basketball has been cancelled since we are having a wintery mix and the roads are a mess.  Not much else planned for the day.  I have been taking the opportunity to clean and do laundry.  Tomorrow is my 10 mile run.  The farthest I have gone has been 8 so I am a bit nervous.  I hope the roads/pavements are not too bad with ice and snow.
> 
> Have a great day!


Wow 10 miles.  Have a great run!



jking6 said:


> Sorry I have not checked in this week. I have been dealing with my health issue and see the surgeon on Wednesday. Congrats to all who lost and maintained last week. It was not by best week (stress) but I do not think I gained so thats good.


Hope everything is ok.



The Mystery Machine said:


> Congratulations on your loss!!!!
> 
> So far doing good today. Had my Kashi cereal for breakfast, water, now a big salad with tons of veggies. Next I will drink more water.
> 
> Favorite veggie or fruit? Oh boy....That is easy! POTATOES....Boil them, mash them, stick them in a stew.



It is so hard for me to get the water in.



poochie said:


> Favorite veggies - carrots, raw, stewed or steamed love em.
> 
> Fruit this is tougher, I love rasberries, blueberries, tart apples right off the tree., Fresh pineapple that i cut up myself. Just about any fresh melon.
> 
> I would say a fresh peach picked right off the tree, still warm from the sun. So juicy and sweet.



I love peaches - never had them right from the tree - yum.


----------



## KristiMc

tigger813 said:


> Team Mickey is currently ahead by 8 pounds! Keep those weigh ins coming!!!!



GO TEAM MICKEY!



Disneywedding2010 said:


> Now, what made me even more shocked: I was 233 around Thanksgiving (at least that's what Alan and I think. We know it was around the holidays but don't remember when. I don't have it written down anywhere.) Anyways, today with my 3 pounds lost I've lost a total of 15 pounds since I'm guesstimating December 1st!


Way to go!



tigger813 said:


> I just had to say:
> 
> I'm so proud of all of you that continue to post and work hard despite good weeks and bad weeks! We all have them! It has taken me two years to get where I am today! It hasn't always been easy! The love and support of everyone here makes everyday worth it! Stick with it and you will succeed!!!!!!







cclovesdis said:


> Evening Everyone!
> 
> I took a very long, extremely needed nap this afternoon. Not my most productive day. I did get the basement cleaned up and my bedroom is almost all set.  I put one pile of clothes in my drawers as well. There is still another pile on the ironing board. It's much smaller though.
> 
> I've had a very OP day today. I doubt I'll have anything else to eat either. I'm a little queasy-TOM I'm sure-but, I'm still thinking less to eat is better. So, some quick math: 4 pts at breakfast, 10 pts at lunch, 10 pts at dinner. Hmmm. Maybe I should have something else to eat. I've had 2 servings of dairy, 2 of protein, 1 fruit, 3 veggies, and 8 8 oz. glasses of water. Maybe I'll make some pudding and dip some oranges slices into it. That will bring my total for the day to 27 or 28 (have to check on FF/SF pudding mix), so much closer to my goal of 29, and I need the calcium. I think that's what I'll do.
> 
> I already feel like going to bed. I'm going to just relax for the rest of the night. TOM, why do you have to be so draining?
> 
> Have a great rest of the weekend everyone!
> 
> CC


Hope you got to relax some



njtinkmom said:


> I had a small breakthrough my  stepson made choc chip cookies - my fav and I only ate 1. That might not seem like a big deal but for me not to eat a whole lot more is huge!  Baby steps for me yeah


Good job!



KSH said:


> I really like the new program, fruit being free helps me a lot.  A banana really helps keep that hunger at bay, whereas for me the veggies typically just don't do it.  I think you can actually eat more food on the Plus program than before if you choose what they list as "power foods."  I've also tried to find things that are more bang for the points - for example, they sell 2 point "bars" that are good, but bite size.  You can also find Special K 90 calorie bars that are 2 points and much bigger!


I love the new program also



Stinasmom said:


> *2/5/11 QOTD: What is your favorite vegetable/fruit.*
> 
> Vege - Broccoli & Asparagus
> Fruit - citrus and berries
> 
> Wow, I had one of those evenings 'off the diet' last night. Guess I deserved it, but I still feel guilty!
> DH & I had some really great wines (tastings) at some shops here in town and settled on this awesome Malbec for a glass and appetizers.
> Came home with a bottle to open with dinner, found the kids hadn't eaten all the pizza, so we just had that with our wine.
> Then to top it off, I had ice cream!
> 
> This morning I felt like I'd regained all 14 lbs lost so far!
> 
> Marcy


Just get right back on track 


Sugarglider said:


> QOTD: fav fruit & vege
> ummm ... well there is a list! berries, mango, I've recently taken to pomegranates. Veges - well - that's tougher BUT if they are one's I;ve grown myself it's always better! probably potatoes, jerusalam fartichokes, edamame, peas, corn (hmmm... there's a sugar theme emerging)


I want to try a pomegranate.  I have had the juice.


----------



## KristiMc

2/6/11 QOTD: Who are you rooting for in the Super Bowl?


I have been a Steeler fan my whole life and I am so excited for tonight.  

*GO STEELERS!!*


----------



## jking6

QOTD:
      THE COMERCIALS!!!!! I am not a fan of football but DH will be watching I will be on computer and will only pay attention when the comercials come on.
Does anyone know who's doing half time performance?


----------



## KristiMc

jking6 said:


> QOTD:
> THE COMERCIALS!!!!! I am not a fan of football but DH will be watching I will be on computer and will only pay attention when the comercials come on.
> Does anyone know who's doing half time performance?



Half-time is The Black Eyed Peas


----------



## Stinasmom

*Who are you rooting for in the Superbowl?*

Yea, from the Pacific NW so don't have a horse in this race...


Looking forward to the *BLACK EYED PEAS!!*

Actually, I'll be at a volleyball tournament all day so having DH tape the halftime show...

Hope it's a great game for everyone who is looking forward to it!

Marcy


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

KristiMc said:


> 2/6/11 QOTD: Who are you rooting for in the Super Bowl?
> 
> 
> Well since my EAGLES decided to once again blow it in the playoffs I am really not even looking forward to the superbowl.  The only reason I would say GO PACKERS is because living in PA we have a ton of steelers fans here and it has made somewhat of a steelers and eagles fans rivalry.  But either way it doesnt matter.
> 
> Have fun watching the game Kristi.  I am looking forward to the commericials and half time show too.


----------



## The Mystery Machine

QOTD?

Well since my team is not in it, I am indifferent. However since Green Bay is in the NFC, I have to lean *PACKERS*!

I do have to watch for the commercials and half time as well.

I am sitting here with one my "salads", yea I know it is only 10:30amish however anytime is veggie time, right? 

I have figured out how I am going to eat my veggies. I make "salads". Currently I have cut up carrots, cherry tomatoes, and a dash of feta and dressing.


----------



## dis-happy

Superbowl?  Is today the day of the Superbowl?

I'm happily cleaning and organizing the home office today.  Not much of a football fan.


----------



## tigger813

QOTD: I grew up a Steelers fan! Now I'm totally dedicated to my Patriots! I will be wearing my Wes Welker jersey during the game! 

Can't wait for GLEE following the game!

Now on to business!!!!

We are up by over 30 pounds so far! We are still missing a lot of weigh ins from people!!! If you haven't already sent in your weigh in, please do so before Monday night at 7:30PM EST.

TTFN


----------



## Disneywedding2010

2/6/11 QOTD: Who are you rooting for in the Super Bowl?

I won't really be watching it but I'm rooting for the Packers.


----------



## WeLoveLilo05

HI everyone, 
Trying to catch up with reading everyone's posts, so much going on this week. First off for the past 2 weeks we have been having car issues. Fiance's "check engine light" just happens to go on right before he is due for inspection . He takes it to the garage, they had it for a week!!!!! So we were down a car and I had to ask my parents (thank GOD they live around the block) to take me and DD to school every morning since he had my car for work. He gets the car back, parks it and the check engine light and traction light goes on . So he had to take it BACK and they fixed whatever the problem was, but now he has to take the car to get inspected and I am still down a car b/c he won't be able to take it til Tuesday.
I also had Drs appointments this week and projects to do with DD for school, more snow here, and yesterday I had my brother and his fiance's engagement party. I felt like I ran around a lot and didn't eat much this week, but when I did eat I had the "unhealthy" option. Like pizza. I got my work outs in and I didn't eat much at the party last night. So..I really don't know what the scale will say tomorrow.
O O AND I made as an alternative to cupcakes.... weight watchers cupcakes. They are pretty decent. It was just a box of devils food cake mix, a can of pumpkin, and 1/4 - 1/2 cup of water (depending on what consistency you want). They kind of were like a cross between a brownie and a cupcake and you dont taste the pumpkin at all. You could also add the mini choc chips to the batter. DD LOVES them, Scott didn't like them, and i think they're good.


----------



## tiki23

Hi All!  My name is Alice, I'm 48, married with 3 kids: DS20, DS19 and DD17.  I work in residential property management (I manage apartment communities and their staff).  It's a fun job -something different everyday - but it does include a lot of desk time.  I think I need to look into the pedal execiser a PP mentioned at the beginning of this thread. 

This is my 3rd BL challenge - here and at my gym.  The gym is where I do my workouts - the DIS W.I.S.H is where I get my inspiration!   I lost a total of 30lbs in 2010, but between the holidays and a month sick with bronchitis, I put 7lbs back on.  I like working out but I _love_ food...sigh.  Time for me to get back on track!  

  Go Team Mickey!


----------



## tiki23

QOTD 2/5
Fave resorts so far?  Loved POFQ for my last trip, which was much slower-paced and relaxed with just sis and I.  When we go with the whole family, I have to vote for Pop Century - just better suits are go-go-go family. 

Where would we love to stay?  It's a unanimious vote for AKL! 

QOTD 2/6
I don't have a stake in this Super Bowl, but I'll root for the Packers just 'cause no self-respecting Seahawks fan can root for the Steelers, LOL!


----------



## tiki23

Here's a shameless plug for the February Exercise Challenge thread run by Julie (goldcupmom).  http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2651249

The monthly challenges were a huge part of my success in 2010.  The only person you are competing against is yourself, but it's definitely motivating to see others progressing toward their goal!


----------



## Disneywedding2010

*How is everyone's Sunday going?

We went to Kroger and got munchies for the game even though we probably won't really watch it. I wanted an excuse to get munchy stuff .

I hadn't ate yet today and Alan went out to the storage lot to work on one of the trucks. I didn't dive into all the yummy goodies we got and was good and had 3 ounces of baby carrots.

Food we plan on having for game:

Baby carrots with ranch dip
Chips with french onion dip (for Alan)
Lil smokies and meatballs in BBQ sauce (in crockpot as I type this)
Ritz crackers with sharp cheddar cheese and summer sausage

I also got sub bread for sub sandwiches and stuff for Velveeta chili dip. If we get hungry later on tonight after the game we'll probably just make sandwiches. 

*


----------



## Rose&Mike

tiki23 said:


> Hi All!  My name is Alice, I'm 48, married with 3 kids: DS20, DS19 and DD17.  I work in residential property management (I manage apartment communities and their staff).  It's a fun job -something different everyday - but it does include a lot of desk time.  I think I need to look into the pedal execiser a PP mentioned at the beginning of this thread.
> 
> This is my 3rd BL challenge - here and at my gym.  The gym is where I do my workouts - the DIS W.I.S.H is where I get my inspiration!   I lost a total of 30lbs in 2010, but between the holidays and a month sick with bronchitis, I put 7lbs back on.  I like working out but I _love_ food...sigh.  Time for me to get back on track!
> 
> Go Team Mickey!


Welcome!!! 



tiki23 said:


> Here's a shameless plug for the February Exercise Challenge thread run by Julie (goldcupmom).  http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2651249
> 
> The monthly challenges were a huge part of my success in 2010.  The only person you are competing against is yourself, but it's definitely motivating to see others progressing toward their goal!


ITA! I did the exercise challenge every month in 2010 (and I still do it now). It really pushes me to push myself!

MM--that salad sounds good!

Thanks for all the congratulations yesterday! You all are so sweet!

We are rooting for the Packers (I normally root for the Colts.) DS and DH are huge Packers fans. We have had a packers flag in front of our house for weeks. DH has a Packers sweatshirt on. We have Packers stuff in our basement. Yes we do like green and gold at our house. So I have to say--Go Packers!

Enjoy the game everyone. Try to make some healthy choices--but please remember, it is one day. The wagon will still be rolling in the morning. Jump right back on no matter what you choose today. Don't beat yourself up. Realize that if you choose to eat snacky food during the game--which I plan to do--that it's a choice. And tomorrow I will choose to be as healthy as I can. Have a great night!!!


----------



## aamomma

Today is my "cheat day" so I have been off plan today.  Already exercised, and WILL drink the rest of my H2O!  (there I said it, I'm committed now!)  Have a great day everyone! 
QOTD:  Go STEELERS!!!!!  ( I wasn't going to answer even though we are HUGE Steeler fans 'cause I felt outnumbered!! But I went back 2 pages and saw KristiMc's post and didn't want to let Steeler Nation Down!!)


----------



## tigger813

Man, I screwed that message up earlier today! Mickey is up by 5 pounds!!!! I swear I hadn't had a drink then. I was awake part of the night! My spreadsheet wasn't lined up and I was thinking of something else. I knew it didn't seem right when I typed it!

Enjoying my Super Bowl Sunday food. I did have 3 large glasses of water before I started eating! I will get up at 5 to do the elliptical in the morning. Got the morning to myself I think! About to watch the game!

Can't wait until GLEE after the game! Enjoy everyone!!!!!

FYI, my nephew was on tv earlier today. He goes to UNC CHapel Hill and was in the front row at the basketball game this afternoon and was on tv several times and also got interviewed too! Hope to find it! He's an awesome kid! And a complete NUT!!!!

TTFN


----------



## Rose&Mike

Before I forget...

*Monday, January 7--Happy Birthday Jeanette (Cupcaker)!!!!!!
I hope you have a fabulous day!*


----------



## Cupcaker

Hi everyone! Its been an interesting past couple of days.  Friday, my DF set up a nice little party for me at a nightclub with our closest friends and a private section with bottle service.  I had such a great time.  I was surrounded by people I love and the music was great.  My dress fit, and my hair came out cute.  I just loved how my DF set up the entire evening and it made me love him even more  But then came the next day.  I was totally fine until noon, but then I started feeling  and lets just say I paid too many visits to the bathroom the ENTIRE day.  I hated it and didnt understand why.  oh well.  

Today my mother made me an awesome brunch for my birthday.  Waffles, eggs, bacon, sausage, ham, hash browns, beans, fruit, breads, cheeses, orange juice, hot chocolate, and coffee. It was soooo good.  It was better than any breakfast I have had.

I took tomorrow off as a vacation day so that DF and I can spend the day at Disneyland  My yearly birthday tradition  

Hope everyone has a good week this week!

*WeLoveLilo05*-That dress is really cute.  I dont think its boring at all.  And..thats a great price!  Ive been thinking of having the bridesmaids wear different dresses, but in the same color, etc.  I havent really looked for bridesmaids dresses.  I think I'll have major input, but maybe they can decide based on choices I give them

With the officiant, you should go with whatever you and your DF are most comfortable with. Ultimately, its something you have to be happy with.  I know the pressure thing.  Sometimes we just have to put our foot down.

*CC*- I know you follow WW.  Thats probably based on averages too.  Maybe you should try the calorie thing for a week and see how that works out.  If you can go see a dietician, maybe you can ask what they would recommend calorie-wise.

*Kelli*- WOW! You look amazing.  You are doing such a great job.  I love looking at your progress.

*Taryn*- Good luck on your test on Monday!  Remember, theres always an end to the insane-ness.

*Nicole*- Go Nicole for staying dedicated even with the super freezing cold.  I didnt know Netflix has workout videos. Thanks for the tip.

*Tracey*- Where do you get your pretzel kits? I love pretzels

*Dave*- Congrats on the 25 pounds!

*Rose*- congratulations on your new low.  I think Im in that same mindset- how low can you go.  Im getting close to a minimum I set for myself, so I will be joining you as a maintainer soon 

*Disneywedding2010*-  Yay for the 3 pounds down!

*Tiki23*- Welcome!

 Jeanette


----------



## Cupcaker

Rose&Mike said:


> Before I forget...
> 
> *Monday, January 7--Happy Birthday Jeanette (Cupcaker)!!!!!!
> I hope you have a fabulous day!*



Thanks Rose!!


----------



## tigger813

Jeanette- I found them at our local KMart. I bought all 5 that were there:4 for me and one for my co-worker!

Most disappointing halftime show in YEARS! Commercials are so so as well! 

I hope I can stay up for Glee! I just downloaded a few new songs from Glee so I can listen to them on my ipod tomorrow. I will also get in some extra workout time tomorrow and take Izzie to get a haircut and pick up some printer ink at Staples.

This week is going to be CRAZY! Ashleigh has newspaper club after school and then dancing at 5. Tuesday, she has dancing from 6:15-7:15. Wednesday she has a chorus concert. Thursday, she has math team after school and now on Friday she has a 7:15 basketball playoff game. If they win they play again at 12:30 against an undefeated team! We have plans to go to Coco Key on Saturday for the weekend. "If" they win the 12:30 game they play again at 4:15. That would totally mess up the weekend! 

TOM is arriving slightly early but the sooner it starts the sooner it goes BYE BYE! 

Didn't eat as much as I thought I would tonight. I have been paying closer attention this weekend to what I eat so I should be able to get a slight loss in by Friday. I hope to do 4-5 miles tomorrow early in the day and then another 2 later in the day after errands. I'm also going to try and do 2 shakes a day all week. I would love to reach my goal by mid March. I have a weekend away planned with my girl friends the last weekend in March so I would love to reach my goal by then!

TTFN 

PS I need to get out my workout clothes for the morning during the next commercial break!


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

Well I did go a bit overboard at my nana's superbowl dinner.  It was mostly on the shrimp so I guess that is not too bad.  It just tasted so yummy and it was really nice and cold the way I like it.  

I would also say the halftime show was so so.  How horrible was christina aguilera.  Did anyone else notice she messed up the words.  How humilating.  How do you mess up our nations anthem????

I did my 10 mile run today and I am feeling so good about it.  Now I am off to bed to get my beauty sleep.  Tomorrow starts another crazy week.

Taryn, where are you?????????? I hope your ok and just really busy.


----------



## my3princes

Rose&Mike said:


> Before I forget...
> 
> *Monday, January 7--Happy Birthday Jeanette (Cupcaker)!!!!!!
> I hope you have a fabulous day!*



I hope you have a wonderful day at DL!!!



I've been sick off and on since Thursday.  Came home early from work Thursday.  Off and on fever and general ickiness, yet nothing too horrible.  Stayed home Friday and middle son was home sick too.  Had he gone to school I probably would have gone to work.  Yesterday I felt better and today I was feverish again   I guess I haven't eaten horribly, but not really feeling like doing much either.  I did help middle son make a costume for his Gods project next week.  He was assigned Apollo and needs to dress like him when he gives his speech.  It came out pretty good and really didn't cost much thanks to good will and my craft supplies in the basement.  Here's a couple of pictures









Apollo is the God of archery, poetry, music among other things.  We have a quiver, bow and Liar


tonight I helped youngest son make a 100 out of 100 legos for the 100th day of school on Friday.  He also got his valentine's made out so I think we've conquered this weeks projects


----------



## njtinkmom

Hi all. Hope everyone had a great weekend. I am hopefully going to have a good on plan week just need to figure out a plan lol   had my chili and a little 7 layer dip with beans, sour cream, cheese, guacamole , tomatoes and olives and green onions - even dds liked it!  I am looking forward to going away next Sun but really looking forward to coming back and starting WW.  Thanks for the encouragement.  

Question - everyone who has certain weights in a ribbon in your signature did you already lose that amount or is that a goal.

Even though I am new am I so glad I found this board I really feel like maybe I can do this this
 time. Thanks


----------



## Merryweather27

cclovesdis said:


> Maybe I'll make some pudding and dip some oranges slices into it.



Huh...I would never have thought to do that, but I do love those chocolate oranges. Sounds weird but good!



KSH said:


> I started this morning with an 8 mile run/walk, it actually feels good to be building up distance again.  I didn't do a half in the fall like I normally do so it has been almost a year since I've gone that far.



Awesome! 



njtinkmom said:


> I had a small breakthrough my  stepson made choc chip cookies - my fav and I only ate 1. That might not seem like a big deal but for me not to eat a whole lot more is huge!  Baby steps for me yeah



Way to go!  That would be difficult for me too!



KristiMc said:


> 2/6/11 QOTD: Who are you rooting for in the Super Bowl?



I don't really follow any sports - heck I barely know which teams are playing tonight.  I was actually going to suggest to DH that we could watch the game if he wanted (he doesn't care much about sports either but will watch football if he happens to come across it, like at Thanksgiving).  BUT I totally forgot to mention it, and now it's 9pm central and we're watching Dr. Who reruns.  



WeLoveLilo05 said:


> AND I made as an alternative to cupcakes.... weight watchers cupcakes. They are pretty decent. It was just a box of devils food cake mix, a can of pumpkin, and 1/4 - 1/2 cup of water (depending on what consistency you want). They kind of were like a cross between a brownie and a cupcake and you dont taste the pumpkin at all. You could also add the mini choc chips to the batter.



Sounds yummy!  I might have to try that!



tiki23 said:


> Hi All!  I lost a total of 30lbs in 2010...
> 
> Here's a shameless plug for the February Exercise Challenge thread run by Julie (goldcupmom).  http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2651249



Hi!    WTG on last year's weight loss!  Thanks for the info on the challenge thread!  I really need to get motivated on the workout side of things, might have to look into that.



Cupcaker said:


> Hi everyone! Its been an interesting past couple of days.  Friday, my DF set up a nice little party for me at a nightclub with our closest friends and a private section with bottle service.  I had such a great time.



Happy birthday!  What a great DF you have!  Have a great time with your DL birthday tradition tomorrow!



my3princes said:


> I did help middle son make a costume for his Gods project next week.  He was assigned Apollo and needs to dress like him when he gives his speech.  It came out pretty good and really didn't cost much thanks to good will and my craft supplies in the basement.  Here's a couple of pictures



That came out really great!  Hope you are feeling better soon!


----------



## Merryweather27

This is going to be a nutty week.  DH is juggling three different employment agencies, so he has interviews left and right.  I guess it's a good thing, but each possible job seems to come with a downside.  One is for a payday loan company, which he would have a hard time with ethically.  One is a six-month contract that could possibly go permanent...but it's in San Antonio.  So we'd be apart for 6 months until we knew for sure , and have extra rent, utility, phone, and internet bills during that time.  The last is the "best" of the three, in that it's local and not for a questionable company, but it's third shift.

Tuesday our dog goes in for surgery to have her bladder stones removed.  Not looking forward to spending the money, but it has to be done.  I'm hoping we stay as snow-free as possible for the next couple of weeks to make it easier for us to keep the stairs and patio simple to navigate for her.

All right, now that it's almost 10, I really need to figure out something for dinner!


----------



## tigger813

Got in my 2 miles and just finished watching GLEE from last night! Really cool!

Taking Ashleigh to the drs this morning. Last night she started complaining about her ear. I didn't want to have to wait all day to take her so I'm going to hopefully get there by 8:40 to see someone before the appts start. She took some Motrin but was uncomfortable. I'm even letting her sleep in. I'll get her up soon so we can get breakfast and everything together for the day. She has dancing tonight and I think she also starts newspaper club. I'm glad she wants to get involved. 

Better get moving so I can accomplish a lot today!

TTFN


----------



## KristiMc

Well my Steelers didn't win - but they had a great season - so I can not be too sad.  To any Packers fans - Congrats!

2/7/11 QOTD: What is your favorite ride at a Disney Park?

QOTD:  My favorite is Soarin.  I could ride it all day.




aamomma said:


> Today is my "cheat day" so I have been off plan today.  Already exercised, and WILL drink the rest of my H2O!  (there I said it, I'm committed now!)  Have a great day everyone!
> QOTD:  Go STEELERS!!!!!  ( I wasn't going to answer even though we are HUGE Steeler fans 'cause I felt outnumbered!! But I went back 2 pages and saw KristiMc's post and didn't want to let Steeler Nation Down!!)


Nice to know I was not the only Steeler fan on here 

Happy Birthday Jeanette!


----------



## Rose&Mike

Just a quick post to say good morning!

Lindsay--congratultions on your 10 miles!

Taryn--Thinking of you.

We ran 11 miles yesterday. The weather was nice (in the 40s). I am sore today--it was supposed to be a cut back week since we ran 14 last week, but we tweaked our plan. Anyhow, no more runs over 6 miles until the princess!!! Looking forward to 2 light weeks.

I hope everyone who had plans for the superbowl had a great time. If you took a side trip off the wagon yesterday, jump back on today. Yesterday was just one day, and it's ok to splurge every once in a while.

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## my3princes

QOTD:  My favorite Disney Ride.  That is so tough.  I have a favorite at each park.  Soarin, Splash Mountain, Expedition Everest and Toy Story Mania.


----------



## jking6

QOTD: Favorite Disney ride

Hands down it has to be the Tower Of Terror... I love this ride. I do enjoy several others but this is undoubtable my #1.
Usually HS is the first park and last park we go to so I can say that my 1st and last ride on every trip is ToT.
But in May we are going to Epcot 1st because it is the last day of Flower and Garden Festival and I want to see that.
Have a great Monday.....


----------



## KSH

Good morning!

QOTD:  Put me in the Soarin group too, front row.  LOVE IT.  I pretty much like all the rides but that one is special.

I took a peak at the scale this morning (don't usually do that) and the gain I saw on Friday is gone, WHEW!  Now just need to keep it up through the week.  I have to travel for work tomorrow night and that is my last overnight trip for a while.  It will be nice to be able to get back into a routine and plan meals and snacks better.

Hope you all have a great day!

Karen


----------



## tiki23

Morning all!


Cupcaker, I hope you had a wonderful day at Disneyland!  I  that park.

I didn't finish my water or get my exercise in yesterday  it was on my plan for the day but I just didn't get it done.  Well, today is another day - onwards and upwards.

QOTD: I have the worst time with this question; so very hard for me to pick a favorite.  I guess I'd have to say Pirates of the Caribbean.  I'm a thrill ride junkie but PotC defines Disney to me.


----------



## ScubaD

Good morning teammates,

Had a great time at the Walt Disney Studios and Archives tour this last weekend, but I had dinner at Ariel's Grotto for the "World of Color" fast-pass and when the dessert plate came I went off the wagon.  The good news is that I will have some of my Weight Watchers weekly points plus remaining at weigh-in so it may not be that bad.

Here is the good news, the pictures I was in during my in-laws 50th anniversary you could not see my belt, I finally had a picture taken with Dave Smith of the Disney Archives (shameless plug) and there it was, a belt.  Something must be working.

Take care,

Dave


----------



## ScubaD

I would have to say Soarin', but California Screamin', and Big Thunder, and Pirates are right there.


----------



## SurferStitch16

ScubaD said:


> Good morning teammates,
> 
> Had a great time at the Walt Disney Studios and Archives tour this last weekend, but I had dinner at Ariel's Grotto for the "World of Color" fast-pass and when the dessert plate came I went off the wagon.  The good news is that I will have some of my Weight Watchers weekly points plus remaining at weigh-in so it may not be that bad.
> 
> Here is the good news, the pictures I was in during my in-laws 50th anniversary you could not see my belt, I finally had a picture taken with Dave Smith of the Disney Archives (shameless plug) and there it was, a belt.  Something must be working.
> 
> Take care,
> 
> Dave



It sounds like you had a great time at the tour!!  AND YOU GOT TO MEET DAVE SMITH!!!!!!!!  SOOOOO COOL!!!!! Glad you had a great time and a huge CONGRATS on seeing your belt in the picture with Dave Smith of the Disney Archives.  What a great experience and a great boost to keep you going and know what your doing is making a difference!!  KEEP UP THE GREAT WORK!!


----------



## WeLoveLilo05

my3princes said:


> I hope you have a wonderful day at DL!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I've been sick off and on since Thursday.  Came home early from work Thursday.  Off and on fever and general ickiness, yet nothing too horrible.  Stayed home Friday and middle son was home sick too.  Had he gone to school I probably would have gone to work.  Yesterday I felt better and today I was feverish again   I guess I haven't eaten horribly, but not really feeling like doing much either.  I did help middle son make a costume for his Gods project next week.  He was assigned Apollo and needs to dress like him when he gives his speech.  It came out pretty good and really didn't cost much thanks to good will and my craft supplies in the basement.  Here's a couple of pictures
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apollo is the God of archery, poetry, music among other things.  We have a quiver, bow and Liar
> 
> 
> tonight I helped youngest son make a 100 out of 100 legos for the 100th day of school on Friday.  He also got his valentine's made out so I think we've conquered this weeks projects



I love your Apollo Costume, so cute!!! Great job!
DD had to do the 100 days of school project so she did 100 stickers (she has like 50000000 lol so I told her she could part with 100). It had to be displayed so we put it on poster board and it had to be grouped (10 groups of 10 or 5 groups of 20, etc). And we did the Valentine's Day cards too on our snow day last week. We have winter break next week, I kept saying I didn't think we needed it b/c of the snow storms we had and being off but the last 2 weeks just seemed really long for some reason.


----------



## mizzoutiger76

Hi everyone! 

Had a busy weekend over here, snow on Friday, and spent Sat and Sun converting DS' room to a "big boy room". I had to come to work to get some rest 

Weekend's food wasn't too bad, but I didn't stay committed to the water, I must admit.  I'm back on the wagon today and working on my 4th cup of water.  Had a cliff bar for breakfast (just bought some this weekend and I'm not sure how I feel about them just yet), Lean Cuisine w/salad for lunch, and having turkey pepperoni lasagna for dinner.  So a carb load at dinner, but I'll portion it out, add some veggies and a salad and it'll work.

As far as weigh-ins go, I think I've hit the dreaded plateau  It's so frustrating, I was doing so good even in the month of December and now nothing.  I went for my 2 mile run today at lunch, but I'm considering adding a workout tonight in the evening, maybe a salsa cardio video.

Does anyone have any helpful suggestions on how to push past my plateau?

Have a great day everyone! 

Nicole


----------



## kinntj

Sorry I haven't been on here much lately.  Forgot to send in my weigh in information.  I did lose a pound, so I'm very happy to be moving in the right direction after standing still so long.  

Been decluttering the house room by room.  I'm working on the master bedroom and bathroom.  So much expired stuff in there and it feels good to get rid of it.

Have a great week!



KSH said:


> *2/4/11 QOTD: What is your favorite Disney World Resort that you have stayed at, and which resort would you like to stay at next?*
> 
> *2/5/11 QOTD:  What is your favorite vegetable/fruit.*



My favorite is POFQ and I would love to stay at the Polynesian.
vegetable: asparagus
fruit: strawberries (any berries really)



KristiMc said:


> 2/6/11 QOTD: Who are you rooting for in the Super Bowl?



I was rooting for the Packers.  More against the "Steelers nation" than for the Packers.



tiki23 said:


> Hi All!  My name is Alice, I'm 48, married with 3 kids: DS20, DS19 and DD17.
> This is my 3rd BL challenge - here and at my gym.  The gym is where I do my workouts - the DIS W.I.S.H is where I get my inspiration!   I lost a total of 30lbs in 2010, but between the holidays and a month sick with bronchitis, I put 7lbs back on.  I like working out but I _love_ food...sigh.  Time for me to get back on track!
> 
> Go Team Mickey!



Welcome to the team!  



Rose&Mike said:


> *Monday, January 7--Happy Birthday Jeanette (Cupcaker)!!!!!!
> *



Happy Birthday!!  I hope you have a wonderful day!



KristiMc said:


> 2/7/11 QOTD: What is your favorite ride at a Disney Park?



My favorite ride is Splash Mountain.


----------



## tigger813

Taking short break from cleaning, laundry, etc... Listening to a bunch of podcasts I haven't had time to with all the snow days and craziness. I listen to others besides the Dis, including Inside the Magic, WDW Radio and WDW Today. 

Well, finally got Ash to doctors this morning. Didn't have an appointment but they got us in a few minutes before office officially opened. DOUBLE EAR INFECTION! Hasn't had one since she got tubes when she was 3. She started complaining about her ear last night at bedtime. No fever so we picked up her prescription and she took the meds and I dropped her at school. And I found out this morning she has basketball tonight on top of newspaper club, homework and dancing. I may not send her if she's too worn out and can't finish her homework. She had a social studies test this morning if she got there in time.

Took Izzie to get her hair cut when she got home from school. Now she's watching Enchanted and playing on the computer. 

Kitchen is mostly done and working on dining room and then moving on to living room. A load of laundry just finished so I need to move onto the next load.

Keep those weigh ins coming. Mickey is ahead by about 20 pounds!

You have until 7:30PM tonight. I hope to post the results tonight after 7:30 tonight so NO LATE WEIGH INS! I had a few come in late last week which was ok but I need to get the results posted tonight as my week is jammed pack!

TTFN


----------



## Merryweather27

KristiMc said:


> 2/7/11 QOTD: What is your favorite ride at a Disney Park?



Oh, my gosh, I can't pick a favorite!  I love so many.  I guess if I really had to, it would be Space Mountain...not the smoothest or the flashiest ride, even after the refurb, but it just holds so many good memories of past trips.  



ScubaD said:


> Here is the good news, the pictures I was in during my in-laws 50th anniversary you could not see my belt, I finally had a picture taken with Dave Smith of the Disney Archives (shameless plug) and there it was, a belt.  Something must be working.



Awesome!  What a great way to see your progress!



tigger813 said:


> Well, finally got Ash to doctors this morning. Didn't have an appointment but they got us in a few minutes before office officially opened. DOUBLE EAR INFECTION!



Poor kiddo!  Hope she is feeling better soon!


Hope everyone is having a great Monday!  Mine is going ok so far.  I need to remember to keep myself from weighing everyday.  After just maintaining on Friday's weigh-in, for some reason I kept peeking at the scale Saturday, Sunday, and this morning too, hoping to see it go down.  Hasn't yet, and now I am fighting a bit of discouragement.  I really need to stay away except for my once-weekly weigh-in -- I have been so much more motivated until now!    Ah, well, I will just have to kick things into a higher gear! 

I finally got back outside and walked a bit during my lunch break today.  Haven't done that since I angered my left achilles tendon a couple weeks ago.  I tried to take it slow to gauge whether it's really all the way better; guess we'll see tomorrow.  Did just about a mile and a half.

GO TEAM MICKEY!  

Nicole


----------



## Rose&Mike

Deb--loved the costume!


ScubaD said:


> Good morning teammates,
> 
> Here is the good news, the pictures I was in during my in-laws 50th anniversary you could not see my belt, I finally had a picture taken with Dave Smith of the Disney Archives (shameless plug) and there it was, a belt.  Something must be working.
> 
> Take care,
> 
> Dave


 That's fabulous Dave!



mizzoutiger76 said:


> Does anyone have any helpful suggestions on how to push past my plateau?
> 
> Have a great day everyone!
> 
> Nicole


Shake up your exercise--intervals of fast and slow or maybe add in some strength training. Try adding a few minutes to your workouts or even an extra workout.

Shake up your calories--Add in a higher or lower calorie day. Make sure you are consuming enough. If you don't track calories or do ww points, consider doing it for just a couple of days. When my weight stalled it was often because I was consuming either more or less than I thought.

Write down everything you eat and drink for a few days. And be honest. You might find you are eating more than you think you are. Make sure you are getting enough to drink.

Sparkpeople has some articles on how to overcome a plateau, if I remember correctly. I'll see if I can find one.

*Tracey*--hope DD is feeling better.



Merryweather27 said:


> I finally got back outside and walked a bit during my lunch break today.  Haven't done that since I angered my left achilles tendon a couple weeks ago.  I tried to take it slow to gauge whether it's really all the way better; guess we'll see tomorrow.  Did just about a mile and a half.
> 
> GO TEAM MICKEY!
> 
> Nicole


I hope that achilles is cooperating.

QOTD--Mickey's Philharmagic--even though it's not a ride, Spectromagic--again not a ride, and Tower of Terror--especially at night!

I hope everyone is doing well! We are getting snow--yuck! I was going to go to the gym, but my plantar fasciitis is acting up after my run yesterday, so I am taking a night off.

Have a great evening!


----------



## tigger813

Thanks, Rose. She went to dancing and sat down during part of it. She came out and just said that she wanted to come home! She felt miserable! Came home and gave her motrin and fixed her a cup a tea. She just fixed herself some popcorn. She's lying on our bed watching tv. Hoping she'll sleep tonight. Been awhile since she' been this miserable.

I've had an ok day. I had my main meal of leftover spicy chicken dip at lunch. I had some ice cream tonight. Drinking my water. I had some BL Protein water for supper. I had a few mini peppermint patties today. Drinking lots of water! Did 4 miles on the elliptical today. Will do the same tomorrow and give a hot stone massage!

Going to start working on the results now!

NO MORE WEIGH INS!!!!!!

TTFN


----------



## cclovesdis

Hi Everyone,

I feel like I haven't been on in ages. TOM was pretty draining over the weekend and I slept through most of it. I did go to church last night after some debate about whether I was feeling up to it or not. It's not the hour long Mass, but the 30+ min. drive each way that is the concern.

I had a terrible day today. I'm just going to remember that tomorrow is a new day. I have a game plan, kind of. I'm still working on it. The bigger goal is to stick to whatever plan I devise. Some quick replies and then it's back to planning for tomorrow.

Have a great, OP day tomorrow everyone! 

CC



KristiMc said:


> 2/6/11 QOTD: Who are you rooting for in the Super Bowl?



I was at church. 

Actually, the non-religious part of church (friendships, etc.) went well last night. We weren't celebrating anything either so no cakeS last night. 



Cupcaker said:


> *CC*- I know you follow WW.  Thats probably based on averages too.  *Maybe you should try the calorie thing for a week and see how that works out*.  If you can go see a dietician, maybe you can ask what they would recommend calorie-wise.



Love this idea! I did see a nutrionist a few years ago. I think I'll try seeing her again. Hopefully, she's still working where she was back then because that's near where I work. It was a good distance back then, but definitely work it. 

Happy Birthday!!!!!!!!!!!

*Deb*: Love the costume!  Hope you are feeling better. 



Merryweather27 said:


> Huh...I would never have thought to do that, but I do love those *chocolate oranges*. Sounds weird but good!



That's exactly where I got the idea! My "dessert" was great. You are right, though. Weird, but good. 



KristiMc said:


> 2/7/11 QOTD: What is your favorite ride at a Disney Park?



I love "it's a small world." I also love Living with the Land. I'm a "slow boat" person. 

*Tracey*: Is DD feeling any better? Hope she is able to enjoy her week.


----------



## tigger813

Mickey Statistics: Week 5
Here we celebrate our progress and recognize our superstars.

Reminders:
-after 3 weeks of no reporting, you are dropped from the challenged  can re-start at any time, though  
-if anybody knows they will miss weighing in, just PM and let me know and youll be marked excused  

First some stats

MAINTAINERS:
(staying within 2 lbs of their maintain weight is successfully maintaining!)
# of Maintainers Reporting In & Successfully Maintaining: 2
(congrats Rose & Mike and Redwalker !!!!)

LOSERS:
Current Participants-------------75
not reporting in for 1 week------ 14
not reporting in for 2 weeks------ 5
not reporting in for 3 weeks------ 4
Excused------------------------- 2
weigh ins----------------------- 50
gains---------------------------- 9
maintains------------------------ 10
losses-------------------------- 31


Biggest Loser 11 Spring Challenge Week 5 Team Mickey!
This weeks group loss is 42.5 lbs.
Average percentage of weight lost .45 % 
Total group weight loss so far 411.2 pounds! 

   AWESOME!

Before the weekly superstar list comes the disclaimer. I am human and I make mistakes. If you have any questions please contact me. For your reference this is the magic percentage of weight lost formula - weight loss for the week divided by weight for last week times 100, that gives us the percentage. Now let me test that with my numbers for week 1, click, click, click goes the calculator. Yes, that agrees with the percentage on the magic spreadsheet. (btw if its been more than 1 week between weigh-ins, then the % loss is divided by the number of weeks, to keep everybody on the same basis)

Now let's get to the good stuff. Who were our superstars of the week? This time Ive done a TOP 10 LIST ! That criteria may change from week to week. Hey I'm in charge here and I get paid nothin' to do this so you better take what you can get!    (and if theres something you want to know, just ask me!)

The WISH Biggest Loser 11 Spring Challenge Week 5 Mickey Superstars!! 

#10- 1.0%dis-happy, Rose&Mike, pjstevens 
#9- 1.06% liesel
#8- 1.08% Kanga+2Roos
#7- 1.14% Princess Nancy 
#6- 1.36% DisneyWedding2010 
#5- 1.95% Surferstitch16
#4- 1.97% tigger813
#3- 2.06% Stinasmom 
#2- 2.22% DavidandDenise 
and now
The WISH Biggest Loser 11 Spring Challenge
Week 5 Team Mickey Biggest Loser is:
#1- 2.35% tggrrstarr 

Quote from Dare2Dream: How is your week going? Are you OP (on program)? Are you exercising? Drinking that water? You know what to do to make the magic happen. Get on the wagon. We are all here to help you on the journey. We can do this one day at a time. One bite at a time.

Have a healthy day!
Congratulations tggrrstarr !!!  
What a great week you had. Keep up the good work. We have a very special clippie reserved for our weekly Biggest Loser. Wear it with pride this week!  :

This is our weekly reigning Biggest Loser clippie. We have the large version



or use this
http://photopost.wdwinfo.com/data/500/31040weeklyBLsmall1.jpg
followed by 

or we have a medium version



or use this
http://photopost.wdwinfo.com/data/500/31040weeklyBLmed.jpg
followed by 

and we have a small version



or use
http://photopost.wdwinfo.com/data/500/31040weeklyBLsm.jpg
followed by 

Thanks to ohMom-Molli for these clippies. They were used for a previous BL but we can recycle. Don't they look great!


----------



## tigger813

Tigger813	21.31 
sgcruiser	10.00 
maslex	14.67 
girlrea	14.29 
RayaniFoxmur	32.60 
my3princes	11.50 
aamomma	48.00 
tggrrstarr	11.43 
tmfranlk	17.86 
jenjolt	43.20 
liesel	31.00 
HappyMatt	57.97 
DisneyYooper	3.33 
TheMysteryMachine	0.00 
KSH	-7.00 
KristiMc	30.41 
Alex&Evan'sMom	4.44 
GoodMorningDewDrop	22.14 
yanni2	0.38 
jamesnnick	16.67 
Cupcaker	47.83 
dis-happy	41.30 
WDWAngela	4.80 
pigletz	24.44 
keenercam	8.80 
Stinasmom	107.69 
Kitchensinkguy	35.64 
Merryweather27	60.00 
WeLoveLilo05	36.11 
lovedvc	38.00 
MrsD	77.97 
DavidandDenise	19.00 
MaryJo	15.00 
PrincessNancy	55.00 
Flipflopmom	52.14 
DaisyJaneDisney	17.39 
mommof2pirates	19.00 
mizzoutiger76	-20.00 
holly324	13.00 
swissfamilyrobinson	-8.00 
sugarglider	30.77 
smile4stamps	50.0
snow_white's_mom	0.0
PedroPete3	0.0
fly4free2	0.0
jking6	0.0
PrinceCharmingsMom	0.0
jenthemom22	0.0
rothesaydismom	0.0
sarahrip	-5.7
poochie	6.0
surferstitch16	16.7

Hope everything is right here!

Had to get it posted tonight as I'm booked rest of week!

TTFN


----------



## tigger813

Hey CC- She said she feels a little better. The Motrin is kicking in I think. I just hope she can go to school tomorrow. I have to work and we may have some snow overnight tonight which could mean a delay.

Congrats to our overall BIGGEST LOSER- TGGRRSTARR with 2.35% loss this week!

Mickey also lost 42.5 pounds this week compared to Donald's 24.1 pounds.

Mickey had an average loss of .45 pounds compared to Donald's .22 pounds.

Donald's overall lead has been cut to 1.8 pounds. 
Donald has lost 413 total pounds and Mickey has lost 411.2 pounds.

Grand total lost is 824.2 pounds!!!!!

Let's try to reach 900 pounds next week!

To those struggling, DON'T GIVE UP! We all have good weeks and bad weeks! It took me 5 weeks to get below where I started on January 1st! It's a struggle for everyone and if you keep coming here you will succeed! It's all about learning and sharing. It takes work and if you are willing to work HARD good things will happen! 

Have a good night everyone! I may not be on much tomorrow. 

Also, FYI- I will not be home most of the day Saturday and Sunday. I will make sure that I have emptied my inbox before I leave on Saturday and let you know when I'm back on Sunday.  If my box should fill up while I'm gone, try again on Sunday night as I will get on as soon as possible when I get back.

TTFN


----------



## KristiMc

Congtats TGGRRSTARR and all of Team Mickey!!


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

Cupcaker said:


> Hi everyone! Its been an interesting past couple of days.  Friday, my DF set up a nice little party for me at a nightclub with our closest friends and a private section with bottle service.  I had such a great time.



Happy Birthday Jeanette.  Your evening sounded awesome and I hope you had a nice day at DL.



my3princes said:


> Apollo is the God of archery, poetry, music among other things.  We have a quiver, bow and Liar
> 
> 
> tonight I helped youngest son make a 100 out of 100 legos for the 100th day of school on Friday.  He also got his valentine's made out so I think we've conquered this weeks projects



I am glad you are feeling better deb.  The apollo costume is so great.  You did a really good job and I bet your son will be very proud of himself as he gives the speech.  We have a 100 day project to do too.  Our 100th day is on feb 14th.  Ryan has to find 100 items and put them into a 20 oz soda bottle.  The bottle goes in a bag and he has to write 3 sentences to describe whats in the bottle.  Then he reads them in class and the other kids guess what it is.  I thought this is a pretty detailed project for kindergarten but things are so different from when I was a kid.  



njtinkmom said:


> Question - everyone who has certain weights in a ribbon in your signature did you already lose that amount or is that a goal.



Im not sure if you got an answer but if you did sorry for the repeat.  The ribbons are the lbs or inches or sizes you have lost.  Welcome to the boards.  You can do this!!!!!



Merryweather27 said:


> This is going to be a nutty week.  DH is juggling three different employment agencies, so he has interviews left and right.



I hope your dh makes the best decision for you and your family.  Those decisions are just so hard to make.  I hope your doggie did ok today too.



Rose&Mike said:


> We ran 11 miles yesterday. The weather was nice (in the 40s). I am sore today--it was supposed to be a cut back week since we ran 14 last week, but we tweaked our plan. Anyhow, no more runs over 6 miles until the princess!!! Looking forward to 2 light weeks.



Good job rose!!!!!  Enjoy these next two weeks of taper.  I hope it makes your body feel better.



ScubaD said:


> Had a great time at the Walt Disney Studios and Archives tour this last weekend, but I had dinner at Ariel's Grotto for the "World of Color" fast-pass and when the dessert plate came I went off the wagon.  The good news is that I will have some of my Weight Watchers weekly points plus remaining at weigh-in so it may not be that bad.
> 
> Here is the good news, the pictures I was in during my in-laws 50th anniversary you could not see my belt, I finally had a picture taken with Dave Smith of the Disney Archives (shameless plug) and there it was, a belt.  Something must be working.
> 
> Take care,
> 
> Dave



Glad you had a great time dave.  Woohoo on the great picture.  Isnt it funny how little things like seeing your belt again is all that matters.  Good for you and keep up the great work.



tigger813 said:


> Took Izzie to get her hair cut when she got home from school. Now she's watching Enchanted and playing on the computer.
> 
> Kitchen is mostly done and working on dining room and then moving on to living room. A load of laundry just finished so I need to move onto the next load.



wow tracey you make me tired reading all that you do in one day.  I hope your dd feels better soon.  I totally forgot to send you my weigh in so I will be a no show for this week.  oops.  dont throw me off the island yet, I will make sure to send mine in next week.  To be honest it wouldnt have helped much this week anyway.


I had an overall good day today.  I had to take my recert for CPR today so I left after that and picked up the boys from school.  I was home by 430.  It was so nice.  I made homemade chicken fingers tonight in the oven and veggies.  It was a yummy and healthy dinner.  I am feeling so good after my 10 mile run yesterday.  I am getting pumped for my race.  Only 17 days until I leave for disney. but who's counting.

QOTD:  My favorite ride in all the parks is Carrosel of progress. There is just something about going back in time to see how people lived that excites me.  I know Im a dork.

Have a great night Everyone!!!!


----------



## jking6

Just wanted to say thanks for all the support you have been giving me. I will keep you informed as to whats happening after I see surgeon Wed.
But today was a good day. Just got our taxes done. I guess it does pay to have two kids in college.  At least I got more that $91. like last year. We can pay our taxes and pay off our trip to Disney in May


----------



## Merryweather27

tigger813 said:


> Mickey also lost 42.5 pounds this week compared to Donald's 24.1 pounds.
> 
> Mickey had an average loss of .45 pounds compared to Donald's .22 pounds.
> 
> Donald's overall lead has been cut to 1.8 pounds.
> Donald has lost 413 total pounds and Mickey has lost 411.2 pounds.



Way to go, Team Mickey!!! 

Feeling extra motivated tonight - came home and did about 40 minutes of Wii Sports on top of the walking from earlier today.  Exercising twice in one day - go me!  

I also tried on my two-sizes-down test pants tonight, and they fit!  A bit snug still, but no longer inappopriate-to-wear-in-public snug!  Woo-hoo!


----------



## Disneywedding2010

*QOTD - Favorite ride*

Magic Kingdom: Haunted Mansion or Space Mountain

Hollywood Studios - Tower of Terror or Rockin Rollercoaster


Well, my scale is conspiring against me . When I weighed myself on Friday it said 218. Well when I got on it this morning it said 221. I'm hoping its just a fluke and it will go back down to 218 by the end of the week.

I had a training session today and made the mistake of not eating before hand. I've done that in the past and been fine. I'd just eat when I got home. However, today I got really light headed and called Alan (my fiance) to come get me and tow the car back to the house (we own a towing company.) Well, after sitting there for 20 minutes I got to feeling well enough to just drive myself home. We missed each other by a few minutes. 

Even though I got light headed I had an awesome work out. We were going to have two more sessions this week, Wed & Friday but Wed is out of the question. They are saying the DFW area is expecting *3 to 5 inches of snow* on Wednesday! OYE! I'm going to get on my treadmill Tues - Thurs and then do my training session on Friday. 

I had a class finish up today and I'm on break until I hear from my lawyer and find out what is going on with the end of this court stuff. I'm hoping they come to an agreement on a settlement at the end of this week. Then next week I can start my last class of my Bachelors degree. 

I've drank my 64 ounces of water today but am under my calorie count. I came home and took a nap after my training session and didn't eat lunch so that's partly why. I still have like 400 something calories just to hit my minimum calorie count but I'm so full from dinner I may not eat anything else.


----------



## Sugarglider

What is it with you prolific posters??!! I can barely keep up! I go away for 36 hours and there are 5 pages of posts to read! 
OK QOTD: fav ride: ummm - that's hard! Test Track! TSMM! Philharmagic! and BMTR cause for many trips I watched and finally after years got on it and LOVED IT! Wondering why I never did it before


----------



## Rose&Mike

jking6 said:


> Just wanted to say thanks for all the support you have been giving me. I will keep you informed as to whats happening after I see surgeon Wed.


I hope everything goes well.



Merryweather27 said:


> Way to go, Team Mickey!!!
> 
> Feeling extra motivated tonight - came home and did about 40 minutes of Wii Sports on top of the walking from earlier today.  Exercising twice in one day - go me!
> 
> I also tried on my two-sizes-down test pants tonight, and they fit!  A bit snug still, but no longer inappopriate-to-wear-in-public snug!  Woo-hoo!


Great job on the exercise and woohoo on the NSV!!!

*Congratulations to all the Losers and Maintainers--especially tggrrstarr!!!!* 

Congratulations also to everyone who is still here! I am so impressed with how many people are sticking around and continuing to move forward! This has been a rough winter and personally I have had to fight the urge to hibernate. So way to go to everyone who is choosing to be healthy!

And thank you again to everyone who is working so hard to keep this challenge rolling.

My foot is still sore this morning, so I am going to skip the run. I'm going to get on the elliptical instead and if that is uncomfortable will get on the bike. I really really really need to go to strength class tomorrow and two days next week or all my muscles that I have worked so hard for are going to be non-existent in my race photos. And let's face it, it's all about the photos.

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## tigger813

Good morning Losers!!!!

Just finished my 2 miles on the elliptical. It's SNOWING here AGAIN!!!! But no delay or cancellation so that is good. I need to stop at the wellness center on my way into work for a short training session. I hope to have some ME time tomorrow morning to focus on my Herbalife Training and watching the videos I got with my kit. I made another sale on Sunday and then found out prices will be going up next month by 3% so I'm hoping to get a lot of sales in this month and then I can reach the next level for commission/discount!

QOTD Monday: I just don't have a lot of time lately to answer these!

I have a favorite at each park if that's ok?
MK- Space Mountain
Epcot- Soarin'
DHS- RNRC
AK- EVEREST

Need to get Ash up and moving. I think she slept well. She was snoring when I went to bed which is great since she's been wide awake the past several nights. I was actually able to turn off her radio and she didn't turn it back on for a change.

I have one client today and Ash has Hip Hop tonight. I also hope to get to the dump though that may have to wait until Thursday or Saturday morning.

TTFN


----------



## KristiMc

Good morning,

Just came in from shoveling - need to finish after younger DS gets on the bus.  I am so ready for spring and my cruise - only 45 days to go.

2/8/11 QOTD: What is your favorite non-Disney vacation?

QOTD:  I am not picky when it comes to vacations - I like to get away anywhere.  We love to camp, amusement parks/zoos/museums.


----------



## jking6

2/8/11 QOTD: What is your favorite non-Disney vacation?

Kings Dominion in Virginia. Love this place, it has the best roller coasters total of like 16. usually have short wait time for most rides and nice family atmosphere. Even traveling from NY it is a cheap 3 day weekend.


----------



## my3princes

KristiMc said:


> Good morning,
> 
> Just came in from shoveling - need to finish after younger DS gets on the bus.  I am so ready for spring and my cruise - only 45 days to go.
> 
> 2/8/11 QOTD: What is your favorite non-Disney vacation?
> 
> QOTD:  I am not picky when it comes to vacations - I like to get away anywhere.  We love to camp, amusement parks/zoos/museums.



We love to cruise.  It doesn't really matter where though we are totally gearing up for our Hawaii cruise/trip in 2012


----------



## Rose&Mike

KristiMc said:


> 2/8/11 QOTD: What is your favorite non-Disney vacation?


Hmmm....the beach, visiting DS, DC.

*I'm going to challenge you all today to think about what you can do on vacation this year to incorporate your new healthy habits?*
I always plan in a couple of workouts. I just feel calmer if I get in a workout. We are pretty active. One year we took a bike tour of Central Park--granted I weighed 50 more pounds and it was hard. I also just can't eat a bunch of junk anymore--my body rebels if I do. So I make sure I have protein sources--like nuts or hardboiled eggs--available in case we can't find healthy food. We always fly with healthy snacks. 

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## tigger813

QOTD: I have to admit we haven't been on any big vacations except Disney for quite awhile. We went to Storyland and Mt. Washington in NH last summer for a few days. We're going to Coco Key in MA this weekend. I've been on a girl weekend to the Cape and we're going to VT next month for the weekend. My honeymoon to the Bahamas 13 years ago was nice. Can't wait until PCC 3.0 next year though we also plan on spending 2 days at Universal Orlando and maybe a few days at WDW.

Rose's Challenge- In December when we went to Disney I had come within 5 pounds of my goal weight. I brought Herbalife packets so DH and I could have shakes every morning. We also had protein bars and Fiber Plus bars with us. We also had lots of water with us everyday. I'm addicted to green tea at this point so I had some of that as well. I only gained 2 pounds during that trip so I was quite happy!

My challenge each week is the weekends. I only drink alcohol on weekends and we usually have take out once or twice over the weekend whether it be pizza, subs or McD's. I've studied the McD's menu so I know what I can eat there without going over my calories for the day. I have also started doing more exercise on the weekends again. I had given myself a break but as I want to reach my new goal I need to put in the extra effort in terms of eating and exercising. This weekend with going away I need to get some protein bars to have for breakfast on Sunday and as a snack. I won't be drinking much this weekend but not sure how the food will be. I know we're eating at the restaurant at the hotel Saturday night. I actually am going to check out the menu for what my choices are so I can try to figure out how to keep myself under control! I know the kids really ant Chinese food this week so we might possibly do that on Friday. Ash has a basketball game at 7:30

TTFN


----------



## tiki23

Good Morning, Team Mickey!  Way to go on the weigh-ins! 

Congrats to TGGRRSTARR! 

Had a great work out last night and felt really good afterwards; it's good to be getting back into the swing of things.  Still working on cleaning out the fridge and the cupboards of stuff I shouldn't be eating. (I put those items in easy reach of the teen visitors that are at our house everyday.  )

QOTD: We love to camp!  The beach, the mountains - we don't care where!  We live in the Great Pacific NW so a little (or a lot!) of rain doesn't stop us, we go prepared with lots of plastic for tarps and ground covers.  This commercial is totally us when we go camping at the coast, LOL!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bpfcO4Yfw44  Last year we had a whole bunch of the kids' friends at the campsite with us so we played "Minute to Win It" games and also did a photo scavenger hunt.  We had tons of fun.   We had the most fun with the "Captain Morgan's pose" during the scavenger hunt; you got extra points if you could get a park ranger or a patrol officer to pose with you! 

Rose's Challenge - When I'm on vacation I don't really deny myself much but I try to use the philosophy that "skinny girls_ taste _everything, and _eat_ nothing."  (The only dessert I finished last year at WDW was the almond-crusted cheesecake at Narcoossee's  wow; that was good!)  I drink a lot of water, bring healthy snacks and pay attention to my choices.  A little bit of indulgence isn't a bad thing, imo, but all things in moderation!

I hope everyone has a great day!


----------



## ScubaD

I would have to say Hawaii.  But now that Aulani is almost completed I guess Hawaii will be a Disney vacation now.

I also have been to Haiti three times and going a fourth this July.  This country is in my heart and will be for a very long time.

Dave


----------



## WeLoveLilo05

my3princes said:


> QOTD:  My favorite Disney Ride.  That is so tough.  I have a favorite at each park.  Soarin, Splash Mountain, Expedition Everest and Toy Story Mania.



Haha! My exact answers! I'd add Peter Pan's Flight in there too. Love all of them! I think if i had to choose between all of them it would be Splash though, just love that ride, brings back so many childhood memories for me. 



mizzoutiger76 said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> Had a busy weekend over here, snow on Friday, and spent Sat and Sun converting DS' room to a "big boy room". I had to come to work to get some rest
> 
> Weekend's food wasn't too bad, but I didn't stay committed to the water, I must admit.  I'm back on the wagon today and working on my 4th cup of water.  Had a cliff bar for breakfast (just bought some this weekend and I'm not sure how I feel about them just yet), Lean Cuisine w/salad for lunch, and having turkey pepperoni lasagna for dinner.  So a carb load at dinner, but I'll portion it out, add some veggies and a salad and it'll work.
> 
> *As far as weigh-ins go, I think I've hit the dreaded plateau  It's so frustrating, I was doing so good even in the month of December and now nothing. * I went for my 2 mile run today at lunch, but I'm considering adding a workout tonight in the evening, maybe a salsa cardio video.
> 
> Does anyone have any helpful suggestions on how to push past my plateau?
> 
> Have a great day everyone!
> 
> Nicole



I have hit it too! Past 2 weeks haven't lost anything and its very discouraging. And I hit it when I added my exercise routine in  lol. I keep trying to eat as I have been and drink tons of water and continue with the exercise. Not really sure what is wrong with me lately  but I have been just so exhausted!!! Getting the workout in is a chore for me and then my legs hurt for days on end. I know that this weather has a lot to do with the way I am feeling, it really is the winter blues. I only leave the house to drop/pick DD off/up from school and if I have to go food shopping.  Other than that I really don't go out anywhere b/c its so cold and I don't want to spend money unnecessarily with the wedding coming up. I just can't wait til I could go for my walks and jogs again. Today its a bit warmer but we have like 40mph gusts of winds and tomorrow its supposed to be frigid again. There....rant over lol.

BUT on a happy note...in 1 week and 4 days I could make my ADRs, and at Disney I am going to cheat! So I am planning our agenda, getting park schedules, etc. LOL Anyone have any good dinner recommendations?


----------



## Stinasmom

*QOTD 2/7/11 Favorite Disney Park Ride:*

California Screamin' at DCA. It's Disney's best rollercoaster and I like my rollercoasters!

*2/8/11 QOTD: What is your favorite non-Disney vacation?*

Hawaii here too. I'm on the west coast, so it's the same plane ride to Hawaii as it is to Florida. I love how tropical Hawaii is and how there is a unique culture there to learn about and enjoy... but it is still the USA! Same money, same language (for the most part). 

Congrats TEAM MICKEY!  Our collective losses are impressive!

More snow showers here today too... everyone stay warm!

Marcy


----------



## keenercam

Hi, everyone. It is so exciting to see how well everyone is doing and that list of this week's biggest losers is very impressive!! Congratulations to our biggest losers and to everyone who keeps on keeping on.  

I have read everything up to here, even though I haven't had a chance to post.  And I feel so selfish not responding to everyone, but seem to get so far behind that my responses barely seem relevant by the time I get time to post.  

We have been crazy busy with two high school seniors in the house who are involved in totally different activities and have none of the same classes or time commitments. On top of that Howard and Andrew are HUGE Steelers fans so we had quite the party Sunday night after being away all weekend and having no time to plan or cook.  It was a total blast with 6 extra teenagers around, though.  Lots of fun and food and laughter.  I love that Andrew has such wonderful friends and that everyone has taken J. under their wings and made him feel a part of everything.  This young man has totally taken up permanent residence in our hearts and enriches our every day.  What a blessing!  

Confession time:  Howard and I were away the Polar Bear Plunge weekend for Special Olympics this past weekend and my eating was so bad.   Seven of the contestants from TLC's The Next Great Baker were there, working in two teams to conceptualize and bake cakes to celebrate the 20th anniversary of the plunge.  It was a total blast and the cake was delicious!!   Then there was the aforementioned SB party food which I did nothing to plan for and did not avoid. Bad Cam. 

On a brighter note: I walked my first 5k since my femur and knee bone and cartilage graft.  It was pouring and cold but I finished it, even if I was embarassingly slow.  Now I have a baseline from which to work on improving.  The only good thing about it was that it counted for my John Bingham Facebook 100 Day Exercise Challenge requirement for Saturday. LOL!  

I have been overwhelmed with planning for our DCL Mediterranean Cruise in June/July.  I felt so ignorant that I had to research and research and research before booking anything.  Well, the airfare started to climb, so I felt so much pressure to book it and now that is done, thank God.  Last night, I also booked our hotel for our 3 days pre-cruise.   Still LOTS to research and book, but at least those two big things are done.

UGH! Teleconference at 4:30 to prepare for. Hugs, all!


----------



## tigger813

Evening all!

Just had an early supper of egg beater omelet with one slice of cheese and some crumbled bacon and 2 pieces of potato bread toast. I'm definitely ok on calories today. I did have a little bit of leftover spicy chicken dip with Ashleigh this afternoon. I had eaten a Boston Market meal for lunch that's only 410 calories and I had a shake for breakfast. I've had lots of water and 2 cups of green tea. I'm going to keep drinking  my water.

I'm once again challenging you guys to get in a workout during BL tonight. I hope to get in 3 miles during the show tonight and maybe some weight work as well.

We got the new Disney Planning CD. That's entertainment during our dinner. I really like this one. It talks more about the rides and the special events at the parks. There are a few out of date things but I'm really enjoying it and this should hopefully hold me over until our next trip!

Ashleigh is feeling much better tonight. She got some homework and some of her book report done this afternoon while listening to music from Soarin'. Love d-cot.com where I can specifically pick Disney Park music that I want to hear. She has hip hop class tonight and Brian is going to pick up her and her friend so I don't have to go out again. I don't like to drive after dark if I don't have to. My eyes are bothered even with my new glasses. 

I'll stop rambling now!!!!

Cam- Glad J is doing so well with your family! Sounds like a great kid and your son and his friends sound awesome!

TTFN


----------



## tigger813

Our high school and middle have been ordered closed tomorrow due to the snow on the roofs! Phew!!!! My kids are in the elementary school! 

SHHHHHH!!!! I get the ENTIRE DAY to myself tomorrow!!!! From 8:30-3:15!!!!! I can finally accomplish something and get in lots of workouts!!! Izzie got invited to a friend's house right after school! Then she has dancing!

Oh geez! Now the concert tomorrow night may have to be postponed as it was to be in the high school!

TTFN


----------



## Rose&Mike

tiki23 said:


> Rose's Challenge - When I'm on vacation I don't really deny myself much but I try to use the philosophy that "skinny girls_ taste _everything, and _eat_ nothing."  (The only dessert I finished last year at WDW was the almond-crusted cheesecake at Narcoossee's  wow; that was good!)  I drink a lot of water, bring healthy snacks and pay attention to my choices.  A little bit of indulgence isn't a bad thing, imo, but all things in moderation!
> 
> I hope everyone has a great day!


My mantra--a little tastes good, a lot just makes me sick! Mike and I have shared the almond-crusted cheesecake--sooooo good! Moderation really is the key.



ScubaD said:


> I also have been to Haiti three times and going a fourth this July.  This country is in my heart and will be for a very long time.
> 
> Dave


Very cool Dave.



keenercam said:


> On a brighter note: I walked my first 5k since my femur and knee bone and cartilage graft.  It was pouring and cold but I finished it, even if I was embarassingly slow.  Now I have a baseline from which to work on improving.  The only good thing about it was that it counted for my John Bingham Facebook 100 Day Exercise Challenge requirement for Saturday. LOL!


Congratulations Cam!!! I am really happy for you. I know what a long journey this has been.



tigger813 said:


> SHHHHHH!!!! I get the ENTIRE DAY to myself tomorrow!!!! From 8:30-3:15!!!!! I can finally accomplish something and get in lots of workouts!!! Izzie got invited to a friend's house right after school! Then she has dancing!
> 
> TTFN


Tracey--enjoy your day to yourself!

My foot is still sore, but I did 3.25 on the elliptical. Still not sure if I will run tomorrow or not. Have a great night everyone!


----------



## Merryweather27

Disneywedding2010 said:


> I had a class finish up today and I'm on break until I hear from my lawyer and find out what is going on with the end of this court stuff. I'm hoping they come to an agreement on a settlement at the end of this week. Then next week I can start my last class of my Bachelors degree.



Relax and enjoy your break while it lasts! 



keenercam said:


> On a brighter note: I walked my first 5k since my femur and knee bone and cartilage graft.  It was pouring and cold but I finished it, even if I was embarassingly slow.  Now I have a baseline from which to work on improving.



Way to go!  You should be proud.  And don't let the speed get you down.  I heard a phrase somewhere: "Dead last finish is better than did not finish, which is much greater than did not start."



KristiMc said:


> 2/8/11 QOTD: What is your favorite non-Disney vacation?



I haven't been many places - Branson, Vegas, a weekend in Chicago.  I guess my favorite non-Disney trip so far would be the road trip we took to Cedar Point a couple years ago over Memorial Day weekend.  One of these days I'd like to visit Europe and to take a cruise somewhere.


----------



## Disneywedding2010

2/8/11 QOTD: What is your favorite non-Disney vacation?

Well I like to cruise (and usually its on a Disney cruise line :lmao). I've gone to Vegas a few times but after a few times it got boring. Other then that I like to go to San Marcos (4 hours south of my home) and shop at the outlet malls.


----------



## Disneywedding2010

Today is the 3 year anniversary of my husband and daughter's funeral. I couldn't sleep last night and laid in bed just toss and turning. I don't think I fell asleep until after 5am. Then I was awake shortly before noon. Alan and I went to the cemetary and I spent a lot of time just staring at the big flag off in the distance. I knew they had had a funeral that day because every time there is a funeral the flag is at half mast. The longer I stood there staring at their headstone the more emotional I got. I finally just broke down and cried. As I was walking back to the car I turned to watch the flag waving in the breeze. When I got back in the car Alan could tell I had been crying and just grabbed my hand and squeezed it. I out loud said, "This doesn't get any easier. I miss them so much." I cried the whole way home. 

I'm getting ready to put my shoes on and head upstairs and get two miles in on the treadmill. I need to clear my head.


----------



## tigger813

Disneywedding2010 said:


> Today is the 3 year anniversary of my husband and daughter's funeral. I couldn't sleep last night and laid in bed just toss and turning. I don't think I fell asleep until after 5am. Then I was awake shortly before noon. Alan and I went to the cemetary and I spent a lot of time just staring at the big flag off in the distance. I knew they had had a funeral that day because every time there is a funeral the flag is at half mast. The longer I stood there staring at their headstone the more emotional I got. I finally just broke down and cried. As I was walking back to the car I turned to watch the flag waving in the breeze. When I got back in the car Alan could tell I had been crying and just grabbed my hand and squeezed it. I out loud said, "This doesn't get any easier. I miss them so much." I cried the whole way home.
> 
> I'm getting ready to put my shoes on and head upstairs and get two miles in on the treadmill. I need to clear my head.



 God Bless You!!!!!! Thinking of you with comforting thoughts tonight!


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

Disneywedding2010 said:


> Today is the 3 year anniversary of my husband and daughter's funeral. I couldn't sleep last night and laid in bed just toss and turning. I don't think I fell asleep until after 5am. Then I was awake shortly before noon. Alan and I went to the cemetary and I spent a lot of time just staring at the big flag off in the distance. I knew they had had a funeral that day because every time there is a funeral the flag is at half mast. The longer I stood there staring at their headstone the more emotional I got. I finally just broke down and cried. As I was walking back to the car I turned to watch the flag waving in the breeze. When I got back in the car Alan could tell I had been crying and just grabbed my hand and squeezed it. I out loud said, "This doesn't get any easier. I miss them so much." I cried the whole way home.
> 
> I'm getting ready to put my shoes on and head upstairs and get two miles in on the treadmill. I need to clear my head.



You are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

2/8/11 QOTD: What is your favorite non-Disney vacation?

I love going to the shore/beach.  We usually take a day trip to seaside heights, NJ each summer.  We have stayed for longer vacations in Wildwood, NJ and Ocean City,MD.  I am looking forward to at least getting to seaside once this year.


----------



## flipflopmom

Hey guys.  Felt guilt about not stopping in, so I'm doing a drive by post.  I haven't read a thing in days...... hope everyone is okay. Had a Pampered Chef training out of town this weekend, and came home to Sophie with the flu.  I've been home w/ her for the last 2 days, and she has coughed her head off and stayed in my lap since Sat. night.  I haven't been able to get anything done, and I have a HUGE test to do this week for class that I am NOT prepared for.  Scared silly about it.  Also need to work Pampered Chef more, so I am trying to squeeze every second out of this morning I can.  

Hope you are all cruising along fabulously this week!  Send me a pm if there's something I need to know.  Be back when I can!
Taryn


----------



## Rose&Mike

Merryweather27 said:


> Way to go!  You should be proud.  And don't let the speed get you down.  I heard a phrase somewhere: "Dead last finish is better than did not finish, which is much greater than did not start."


This is the WISH mantra.

Disneywedding2010--sending hugs to you.

Taryn--Poor Sophie. I hope she is feeling better soon. Hang in there. Good luck on your test!

No running today. My foot is still sore. I will do the elliptical again today. I'm working for a couple of hours, getting my hair colored, going to the gym and packing for our trip to see DS. Whew, going to be a busy day!

Have a great, onplan day everyone!


----------



## tigger813

Taryn- Hope Sophie feels better! My niece has flu-like symptoms but they say it's not the flu. She's in high school so is worrying about trying to catch up!

Slept in until 6:10 this morning. I felt that I earned it and since I have a full day home alone I will work out then. I may do some Wii Fit Plus too to make it fun or myself today. Haven't done those workouts in ages! Got a slight headache too this morning. I think I should've drank more water after my workout last night. 

Ash is eating and writing/drawing on the couch. Just told her to finish eating and get ready! Nobody's missing the bus today. I will run to the wellness center since I have extra time this morning. I also need to run to the ATM. My mom also has been asking me to go to Dunkin' to stock up on coffee for her. She says there's some Buy 4 pounds of coffee for $20 deal. I doubt it but she's driving me crazy. I just don't go to Dunkin' anymore unless it's a day I drive my coworker to work and she runs in to get her coffee.

Plan for the day after kids and wellness center visit include: working out, watching Herbalife Training videos, watching Glee, working out, more cleaning, and packing for Coco Key this weekend. And maybe more working out. Hopefully they'll let us know early in the day if the 5th grade concert will take place tonight or not. Izze has dancing from 4-5 and we are supposed to have Ashleigh to the high school at 6:30 for a 7pm concert. They better not wait until the last minute to let us know whether or not there will be a concert.

Gotta go finish getting myself ready to take Ashleigh to the bus stop. I also want to make Brian a shake to take this morning. Yesterday somebody stole his lunch at work so he had to eat whatever he could find at work which consisted of Cheerios, kitkats, rolls and maybe some chips!

TTFN


----------



## KristiMc

Good morning,

Brrr it's cold 5 feels like -9 not fun at the bus stop.

2/9/11 QOTD: Do you plan your meals out for the week before you go to the grocery store?

QOTD:  I do plan out my meals.  On the occasion where I have not been able to, it makes the trip to the store so much longer.

Here is a quote that I read
Instead of giving myself reasons why I can't, I give myself reasons why I can.

Have a great day Team Mickey!


----------



## my3princes

KristiMc said:


> Good morning,
> 
> Brrr it's cold 5 feels like -9 not fun at the bus stop.
> 
> 2/9/11 QOTD: Do you plan your meals out for the week before you go to the grocery store?
> 
> QOTD:  I do plan out my meals.  On the occasion where I have not been able to, it makes the trip to the store so much longer.
> 
> Here is a quote that I read
> Instead of giving myself reasons why I can't, I give myself reasons why I can.
> 
> Have a great day Team Mickey!



I don't plan my meals at all ahead.  Heck I couldn't tell you what's for dinner tonight.   

There's lots going on in my life, I hope to be able to unload on you all soon, but I cannot just yet.  Needless to say stress levels are high and dieting is not a top priority.  Good luck all.


----------



## lisah0711

Hello TEAM MICKEY! 

*Taryn,* sorry that Sophie has been sick and that you are so stressed.  Hope things are better soon!  

*Tracey,* thanks for mentioning d-cot.com on another thread.  I've been enjoying all the music!   

*Deb,* hope that everything is okay with you all --  and  for you!

Congratulations to everyone for sticking it out through thick and thin.  You guys are all doing great with your health goals -- keep up the good work!   

Have a great day!


----------



## tigger813

QOTD: I try to plan out things but our schedule during the week with dancing and work, etc are crazy! When I go to the grocery store I try to stock up on meat and quick but some what healthy foods. We're trying to cut down on our credit card spending so I've done a big BJs run in the last month and last Saturday I went to two grocery stores to try and stock up for the month as much as possible. We always have LC and WW meals for DHs lunch. I just have to worry about breakfast for the girls as I have a shake and DH usually just eats something at work like his Cheerios. I made him a mango shake this morning so he's having that now.

I think I'm going to skip the wellness center at least for early this morning. If my friend from church comes around town later I may stop in then and then head over to Dunkin'. The earlier I get started with things around here the better off I'll be for my day. I want to watch Glee and we don't have it on demand so I have to watch it in the living room or bedroom so I guess I will finish cleaning the living room this morning while I watch it.

Gotta get Izzie dressed and ready for school. She's still eating and watching Tom and Jerry! 

TTFN


----------



## tigger813

lisah0711 said:


> Hello TEAM MICKEY!
> 
> *Taryn,* sorry that Sophie has been sick and that you are so stressed.  Hope things are better soon!
> 
> *Tracey,* thanks for mentioning d-cot.com on another thread.  I've been enjoying all the music!
> 
> *Deb,* hope that everything is okay with you all --  and  for you!
> 
> Congratulations to everyone for sticking it out through thick and thin.  You guys are all doing great with your health goals -- keep up the good work!
> 
> Have a great day!



I'm going to make a new playlist or actually make one that's not just music from Soarin'!


----------



## ScubaD

I do not plan my meals on a daily basis, I am more of a "grazer" and will consume whatever is available (within Weight Watchers points, that is).  Now here is what I do plan, special nights out with my DW (disneymom8589).  I will try to budget the points but on those occasions when I am with DW then it is "darn the torpedoes, full plates ahead".


----------



## HappyMatt

I am back from Disney World and I come home to freezing weather. I wish I had stayed in Florida. The parks were great. I highly recommend the first week in February. The weather is wonderful and the crowd level is very low. The Disney Dream was fun. It only had about 6 sailings before we went and it shows. There are a lot of kinks to be worked out, especially with the dinning. But the weather on Castaway Cay was beautiful.

I was not so good sticking to my diet while there. I did stay away from soda, but I indulged too much and the scale shows it. My wife and I weighed ourselves this morning. She did not gain a thing, which I consider a victory when coming back from Disney World. I, on the other hand, gained a big chunk of weight back. Yes, I was discouraged, but I am back on the wagon and ready to get rid of the weight.

*2/9/11 QOTD: Do you plan your meals out for the week before you go to the grocery store?*

We try to plan it out. It does help with avoiding the "bad stuff" if we can stick to what is on the list.


----------



## tigger813

Welcome back Matt!!!! Glad you had a good time!

Ok, so best laid plans are not being followed here as I have a bad headache this morning. I'm going to have a cup of tea and then try and take a nap to see if the headache will go away. I'm watching Food Network and just saw some neat Valentine's recipes on Semi-Homemade with Sandra Lee. I'm going to make a few of them on Monday for Valentine's Day!

Time to snuggle in a nice warm blanket and cut some ZZZZZZZssss

TTFN


----------



## Merryweather27

Disneywedding2010 said:


> Today is the 3 year anniversary of my husband and daughter's funeral. ... I out loud said, "This doesn't get any easier. I miss them so much." I cried the whole way home.



  Thinking of you today.  Hope you were able to clear your head a little with your workout.



flipflopmom said:


> I haven't been able to get anything done, and I have a HUGE test to do this week for class that I am NOT prepared for.  Scared silly about it.  Also need to work Pampered Chef more, so I am trying to squeeze every second out of this morning I can.



Poor Sophie; hope she is feeling better soon!  Hope your morning is as productive as you need to get all of that done!



Rose&Mike said:


> I'm working for a couple of hours, getting my hair colored, going to the gym and packing for our trip to see DS.



Whew!  Busy day indeed!



tigger813 said:


> Slept in until 6:10 this morning. I felt that I earned it and since I have a full day home alone I will work out then.



Enjoy your day to yourself!  



my3princes said:


> There's lots going on in my life, I hope to be able to unload on you all soon, but I cannot just yet.  Needless to say stress levels are high and dieting is not a top priority.  Good luck all.



  Sending good thoughts and anti-stress vibes your way for whatever chaos you are dealing with.



KristiMc said:


> 2/9/11 QOTD: Do you plan your meals out for the week before you go to the grocery store?



I guess so, though it's kinda "on the fly".  While I'm scribbling down a grocery list, I try to think about what dinners we can make with the food we already have, and add items to the grocery list as needed until I have a plan for at least 3-4 dinners.  With only 2 of us, most casserole-type dinners make enough leftovers for at least one other night, so that's usually good to last us until the next grocery run.  

Have a great day, Team Mickey!


----------



## tiki23

2/9/11 QOTD: Do you plan your meals out for the week before you go to the grocery store?

I used to, but now I'm lucky if I can get 2-3 days in.  We have a plethora of teenagers that hang out at our house, which while mostly a good thing, can make it a little hard on the grocery bill.  I used to try to grill enough chicken or lean steak at a time to last for 3 meals but that doesn't work out very well with my 3 eating machines, let alone their friends!


----------



## Princess Nancy

So, I have been sooooo bad about regularly working out. I just get caught up in too much to do. I am doing well with my eating, now if I can get my workouts on track.

So today, I made a commitment to do Jillian's 30 day shred. It is 20 minutes. If I can get that "workout" bug again, I know I will work out more! Hopefully, by the time the 30 days ends, It will not be so cold out and I can get outside.

I am making myself accountable here!

Thanks Everyone. Your stories and dedication motivate me!!


----------



## kinntj

I FINALLY did the 1 mile walk yesterday and the 2 mile walk today with WATP!  I love that exercise and my butt cheeks hurt.  I noticed with the 2 mile walk, that I can't do the side lunges as it hurts my right knee.  That's the one I hurt awhile ago.  So I continue with the side steps on that one.  

I'm going to the Dr tomorrow, so I'll have her look at it and see if I'll be able to run again.  I use to run 3 miles every 2 days a few years ago, but hurt my knee doing step aerobics.  

Now I have to take a shower and make lunch.  For lunch I'll have tuna sandwich with tomato and lettuce.  

Have a great one everyone!



Rose&Mike said:


> No running today. My foot is still sore. I will do the elliptical again today. I'm working for a couple of hours, getting my hair colored, going to the gym and packing for our trip to see DS. Whew, going to be a busy day!
> Have a great, onplan day everyone!



Quite a busy day for you.  Hope you have a good one!  Enjoy your trip to see your son.  



KristiMc said:


> Good morning,
> 
> Brrr it's cold 5 feels like -9 not fun at the bus stop.
> 
> 2/9/11 QOTD: Do you plan your meals out for the week before you go to the grocery store?
> 
> Here is a quote that I read
> Instead of giving myself reasons why I can't, I give myself reasons why I can.
> 
> Have a great day Team Mickey!



Love that quote and the one posted above.  

I do plan out some weeks in advance for what we eat, but mainly only dinners.  I vary it for myself when the calorie count is too high.  My kids love to have garlic bread with their pasta dishes, but I leave that out.  

It sounds like your cold morning was similar to what ours was like.  I bundled the kids up good, even though they didn't like it. 



tigger813 said:


> Ok, so best laid plans are not being followed here as I have a bad headache this morning. I'm going to have a cup of tea and then try and take a nap to see if the headache will go away. I'm watching Food Network and just saw some neat Valentine's recipes on Semi-Homemade with Sandra Lee. I'm going to make a few of them on Monday for Valentine's Day!
> 
> Time to snuggle in a nice warm blanket and cut some ZZZZZZZssss
> 
> TTFN



I hope your headache goes away.  It really puts a damper on my day when I wake up with a headache or one develops over time.  Sounds like a great plan for V day.  I buy the kids one cookie from the bakery if I need to because I would eat them all if I baked them and had to stare at them all day.  My DD wants me to make a rich chocolate cake with sauce and I said no way.  I will make it for her birthday though if she wants it then.


----------



## Princess Nancy

Disneywedding2010 said:


> Today is the 3 year anniversary of my husband and daughter's funeral.




I just wanted you to know what an inspiration you are to me! I am amazed that you get out of bed everyday, AND lose weight, go to school and in general move on with life. I know that is what you husband and daughter would want from you and it is beautiful that you are doing it!

I am sending you good thoughts and prayers!


----------



## tigger813

Headache is almost  gone. I had some TJs potsticker for lunch and had a soda as I think I needed some caffeine. I'm going to go clean up the kitchen and then may go and do Jillian's 30 Day Shred. So many of you have talked about it lately that I may just give it a try again. I may also do Bob's 20 minute strength workout.

Concert tonight has been canceled so I will try and get some elliptical work or Just Dance 2 in with the girls.

Also think I'll start listening to yesterday's first podcast while cleaning the kitchen!

TTFN


----------



## Stinasmom

Hi TEAM!

Just thought I'd mention that I have kept up pretty well reading everyone's posts and hoping that those of you with struggles right now are feeling boosted by having a place to talk about it. I may not comment to individuals, but I do wish you comfort and strength. 

*2/9/11 QOTD: Do you plan your meals out for the week before you go to the grocery store?*

I always thought I was lucky because my DH does the lion's share of the grocery shopping and dinner preparation. I would get really tired of coming up with ideas on a daily basis. 
He likes to shop often to get fresh fish, meat, or vegetables. I tend to shop for the other stuff - household products, snacks, beverages, kid's foods. 

But, since I finally decided to take on my weight and diet, he has occasionally taken offense at my choices not to eat the potatoes, bread or gravy. The other day when I took only meat, veges, and salad, he made some comment about the bread not being on the "anorexic's diet." 

Last night he asked, "so are you not eating any carbs? I just need to know when to worry." I had a good sized piece of fish with a creamy white cheese on top of it, veges, and red potatoes on my plate. Plus a glass of white wine. 
Really? How much more should I eat to make YOU happy?

He likes to "plate up" our meals for presentation purposes... I see it as control. I nicely said I thought I had enough, I eat three meals per day, hit all the food groups, and never did expect any support from him.

Just for reference, I still weigh 14 lbs more than we married. I am NOT to be worried about. 
I got something similar from my Mom & Stepdad just after Christmas time... they thought I might be drinking too much.  Wow. Hypocritical, especially coming from my stepdad! Besides, I only see them 4-5 times per year!
I saw them just this last weekend and they could tell that I had OBVIOUSLY lost weight. She asked what I had been doing, I let her know NOT drinking. Yes, I am capable of that. 
Are you ever not your parent's child?
When does the judgement stop?

Whew!
That was a vent! I feel great about myself and my progress. 
That's what counts to me. 

Take care everyone!

Marcy


----------



## Disneywedding2010

*2/9/11 QOTD: Do you plan your meals out for the week before you go to the grocery store?*

I for the most part know what I'm going to buy at the grocery store for meals. I however don't have a "meal schedule" persay when it comes to "okay this day we are eating, this, that day we are eating that." I have a whole month of meals listed on my fridge that we pick and choose from. I've added a few things to it that have been new things we've tried.


----------



## Rose&Mike

my3princes said:


> I don't plan my meals at all ahead.  Heck I couldn't tell you what's for dinner tonight.
> 
> There's lots going on in my life, I hope to be able to unload on you all soon, but I cannot just yet.  Needless to say stress levels are high and dieting is not a top priority.  Good luck all.


Deb--I hope everything is ok.



HappyMatt said:


> I am back from Disney World and I come home to freezing weather. I wish I had stayed in Florida. The parks were great. I highly recommend the first week in February. The weather is wonderful and the crowd level is very low. The Disney Dream was fun. It only had about 6 sailings before we went and it shows. There are a lot of kinks to be worked out, especially with the dinning. But the weather on Castaway Cay was beautiful.
> 
> I was not so good sticking to my diet while there. I did stay away from soda, but I indulged too much and the scale shows it. My wife and I weighed ourselves this morning. She did not gain a thing, which I consider a victory when coming back from Disney World. I, on the other hand, gained a big chunk of weight back. Yes, I was discouraged, but I am back on the wagon and ready to get rid of the weight.
> 
> *2/9/11 QOTD: Do you plan your meals out for the week before you go to the grocery store?*
> We try to plan it out. It does help with avoiding the "bad stuff" if we can stick to what is on the list.



Welcome back! Getting back on the wagon asap is the best thing! I always come back from a week away up between 2 and 6 pounds. And it's usually gone in a couple of days. You can do it! 





tigger813 said:


> Welcome back Matt!!!! Glad you had a good time!
> 
> Ok, so best laid plans are not being followed here as I have a bad headache this morning. I'm going to have a cup of tea and then try and take a nap to see if the headache will go away. I'm watching Food Network and just saw some neat Valentine's recipes on Semi-Homemade with Sandra Lee. I'm going to make a few of them on Monday for Valentine's Day!
> 
> Time to snuggle in a nice warm blanket and cut some ZZZZZZZssss
> 
> TTFN



Tracey--feel better!



Princess Nancy said:


> So, I have been sooooo bad about regularly working out. I just get caught up in too much to do. I am doing well with my eating, now if I can get my workouts on track.
> 
> So today, I made a commitment to do Jillian's 30 day shred. It is 20 minutes. If I can get that "workout" bug again, I know I will work out more! Hopefully, by the time the 30 days ends, It will not be so cold out and I can get outside.
> 
> I am making myself accountable here!
> 
> Thanks Everyone. Your stories and dedication motivate me!!


Looking forward to updates as to how it's going!

*Marcy*--vent away anytime.


----------



## my3princes

I guess I can share now   I am officially unemployed.  My company laid off all of our residential department today as part of an acusition.  The company that is buying us out did not want to do business in Vermont so that leave about 25 of us umemployed.  I've expected it for about 3 weeks now, but I must say that some people seemed totally blindsided   Obviously this has created a lot of stress for me and I do not have stress eating under control at all.  I'm really hoping that now that it's official I will be able to destress and move on.  I really think that the anticipation is worse than the reality.  Thanks for all your kind words today, it means a lot


----------



## Disneywedding2010

my3princes said:


> I guess I can share now   I am officially unemployed.  My company laid off all of our residential department today as part of an acusition.  The company that is buying us out did not want to do business in Vermont so that leave about 25 of us umemployed.  I've expected it for about 3 weeks now, but I must say that some people seemed totally blindsided   Obviously this has created a lot of stress for me and I do not have stress eating under control at all.  I'm really hoping that now that it's official I will be able to destress and move on.  I really think that the anticipation is worse than the reality.  Thanks for all your kind words today, it means a lot


----------



## Disneywedding2010

Thank you all for the hugs and kind words. I'm usually in a fog between Nov 1st and the end of April. There is so much going on during that time of year between holidays, Maddie's birthday, anniversaries of the accident and funeral, our wedding anniversary, and Josh's birthday. 

In years past I've been pretty much a hermit for those six months of the year. Last Christmas was the first holiday that I actually was able to enjoy the holiday and not be overwhelmed with sadness and grief. I believe that's partly because we were at Disney World. 

Disney World may just be another vacation for a lot of people, however for me its much more then that. It was the only vacation I ever got to take with Josh. Then a few months later he passed away. It has that sentimental value to it and that's why I go so much. I have family and friends joke about "Doesn't it get old?" My answer, "No, remembering my husband on his first trip to Disney World never gets old and the best place to hold onto that memory is Disney World." 

*Princess Nancy* - Thank you for your kind words but I can tell you its been a long 3 years. I've had my good days, bad days, and days where I just couldn't handle life and didn't want to be here anymore. Yes, you are right Josh and Maddie want me to be happy and want me to move on and that's why I did so fairly quickly after they passed. I got a lot of people disgruntled about my decisions but I politely told them to go jump off a bridge . 

As far as going to school I finished my Associates two weeks before they died. I took 6 months off of school after the accident. However, after those six months I was going crazy and had to do something to get my mind off of everything. So I started my Bachelors. I have one class left and if things go as planned I should be done end of March with it. I'm on a break right now until the court junk can get finished. 

To celebrate the completion of my 5 years of school yes you guessed it we are going to Disney World. I can honestly say out of all the trips I've made since they passed away this one will mean the most. The last 3 years all I've ever known is school and legal junk. This trip will come after the completion of all of this. Call it the trip to start the next chapter of my life . After that trip I'm going to come home and start to debate what my next move is. 

As far as losing weight I've been told repeatedly it will help me deal with my health issues a lot better and some of them may even go away. However, the big kicker is I was told if I lose some weight I may be able to get my TOM back that has been absent for almost a year. Well, kind of hard to concieve a baby when I have no TOM. So, the big reason I'm trying to lose this weight is so I can have another child.


----------



## Bungle

I guess I should introduce myself.  

I'm a stay at home mom to 2 boys and have struggled with my weight for way too long.  I actually lost it all a few years ago and then had my youngest and gained it all back 

I'm not following a specific diet, just trying to eat healthy foods in smaller portions and exercise more.  

I'm going to go back and read a bit so I can understand how this works a little better.


----------



## SurferStitch16

WHOA!! Been a very tough and stressful week.  Sometimes I enjoy the stress to change things up, but sometimes it just blind sides me and its so much at once.  Work and school have been crazy, 12 hour days at both...too much school and too much work.  When I get home all I want to do is lay on the couch with my dog.  I did get myself to workout two nights though so that was a success, it did knock me out getting up the next morning.  Just keep thinking it will be worth it.  Sounds like its been a pretty busy week for everyone as well.  HALF WAY DONE!!!!!
CONGRATS tggrrstarrand all of TEAM MICKEY!!  ANOTHER GREAT WEEK!!!!  WAY TO GO GUYS!! We've almost caught up overall.  Let's win one more week!! 



KristiMc said:


> Good morning,
> 
> Brrr it's cold 5 feels like -9 not fun at the bus stop.
> 
> 2/9/11 QOTD: Do you plan your meals out for the week before you go to the grocery store?
> 
> Here is a quote that I read
> Instead of giving myself reasons why I can't, I give myself reasons why I can.
> 
> Have a great day Team Mickey!



I do plan the meals out for a few days, can't seem to get organized enough for the whole week.  I've been trying to make things for dinner that would be a good sandwich the next day or just a good leftover.



Bungle said:


> I guess I should introduce myself.
> 
> I'm a stay at home mom to 2 boys and have struggled with my weight for way too long.  I actually lost it all a few years ago and then had my youngest and gained it all back
> 
> I'm not following a specific diet, just trying to eat healthy foods in smaller portions and exercise more.
> 
> I'm going to go back and read a bit so I can understand how this works a little better.



Bungle!!


----------



## Rose&Mike

my3princes said:


> I guess I can share now   I am officially unemployed.  My company laid off all of our residential department today as part of an acusition.  The company that is buying us out did not want to do business in Vermont so that leave about 25 of us umemployed.  I've expected it for about 3 weeks now, but I must say that some people seemed totally blindsided   Obviously this has created a lot of stress for me and I do not have stress eating under control at all.  I'm really hoping that now that it's official I will be able to destress and move on.  I really think that the anticipation is worse than the reality.  Thanks for all your kind words today, it means a lot


Oh, Deb. That stinks. I know you haven't been thrilled with the whole situation lately, but it still stinks.



Bungle said:


> I guess I should introduce myself.
> 
> I'm a stay at home mom to 2 boys and have struggled with my weight for way too long.  I actually lost it all a few years ago and then had my youngest and gained it all back
> 
> I'm not following a specific diet, just trying to eat healthy foods in smaller portions and exercise more.
> 
> I'm going to go back and read a bit so I can understand how this works a little better.


Welcome!


----------



## Princess Nancy

my3princes said:


> I guess I can share now   I am officially unemployed.  My company laid off all of our residential department today as part of an acusition.  The company that is buying us out did not want to do business in Vermont so that leave about 25 of us umemployed.  I've expected it for about 3 weeks now, but I must say that some people seemed totally blindsided   Obviously this has created a lot of stress for me and I do not have stress eating under control at all.  I'm really hoping that now that it's official I will be able to destress and move on.  I really think that the anticipation is worse than the reality.  Thanks for all your kind words today, it means a lot



 



Disneywedding2010 said:


> Thank you all for the hugs and kind words. I'm usually in a fog between Nov 1st and the end of April. There is so much going on during that time of year between holidays, Maddie's birthday, anniversaries of the accident and funeral, our wedding anniversary, and Josh's birthday.
> 
> In years past I've been pretty much a hermit for those six months of the year. Last Christmas was the first holiday that I actually was able to enjoy the holiday and not be overwhelmed with sadness and grief. I believe that's partly because we were at Disney World.
> 
> Disney World may just be another vacation for a lot of people, however for me its much more then that. It was the only vacation I ever got to take with Josh. Then a few months later he passed away. It has that sentimental value to it and that's why I go so much. I have family and friends joke about "Doesn't it get old?" My answer, "No, remembering my husband on his first trip to Disney World never gets old and the best place to hold onto that memory is Disney World."
> 
> *Princess Nancy* - Thank you for your kind words but I can tell you its been a long 3 years. I've had my good days, bad days, and days where I just couldn't handle life and didn't want to be here anymore. Yes, you are right Josh and Maddie want me to be happy and want me to move on and that's why I did so fairly quickly after they passed. I got a lot of people disgruntled about my decisions but I politely told them to go jump off a bridge .
> 
> As far as going to school I finished my Associates two weeks before they died. I took 6 months off of school after the accident. However, after those six months I was going crazy and had to do something to get my mind off of everything. So I started my Bachelors. I have one class left and if things go as planned I should be done end of March with it. I'm on a break right now until the court junk can get finished.
> 
> To celebrate the completion of my 5 years of school yes you guessed it we are going to Disney World. I can honestly say out of all the trips I've made since they passed away this one will mean the most. The last 3 years all I've ever known is school and legal junk. This trip will come after the completion of all of this. Call it the trip to start the next chapter of my life . After that trip I'm going to come home and start to debate what my next move is.
> 
> As far as losing weight I've been told repeatedly it will help me deal with my health issues a lot better and some of them may even go away. However, the big kicker is I was told if I lose some weight I may be able to get my TOM back that has been absent for almost a year. Well, kind of hard to concieve a baby when I have no TOM. So, the big reason I'm trying to lose this weight is so I can have another child.




Sending good thoughts and prayers!


----------



## cclovesdis

I'm so sorry I've been so MIA. I will have the HH results up tonight. I promise. I'll also post next week's HH tonight. The last few days have been really busy. I stayed late at work on Monday and yesterday. I would have on Tuesday, except that I had multiple vertigo episodes. I ended up falling asleep before 7:30 that night. Last night, was busy too, and I'm not even sure what I did.  Tonight, I have to take the car for an oil change, which means I need to leave work on time and go directly to the shop. Then, I don't have any plans for the evening! 

 to everyone who needs one, especially Marcy, Deb, and Disneywedding2010. 

Hope everyone has a great, OP day today.


----------



## tigger813

Quick hi before I take Ashleigh to the bus stop.

Slept in as Izzie was barking like a seal at 3:30 this morning and then I couldn't get up when the alarm went off at 5 so I reset it for 6 and also had a hard time getting up. Hoping to get in some workout time this afternoon. Also need to go to the dump and Game Stop. I want the Kingdom Hearts game! I've seen some commercials lately and am fascinated by it.

Boots are ready to be tied.

TTFN


----------



## KristiMc

Good morning Team Mickey!

I am stealing this QOTD from Team Donald.

2/10/11 QOTD: Please share how you journal and what you record, is it just the foods or do you list calories, fat, protein, fiber, etc for each food? 


QOTD: I am on WW, so I use my Iphone app or my computer to track my points.  One thing that I have found that helps me is if I know what I am having for dinner, I will put that track that in the morning so that it gives me a better idea of how many points to use during the day.  This way I don't have that many left over at night.


----------



## ScubaD

KristiMc said:


> Good morning Team Mickey!
> 
> I am stealing this QOTD from Team Donald.
> 
> 2/10/11 QOTD: Please share how you journal and what you record, is it just the foods or do you list calories, fat, protein, fiber, etc for each food?
> 
> 
> QOTD: I am on WW, so I use my Iphone app or my computer to track my points.  One thing that I have found that helps me is if I know what I am having for dinner, I will put that track that in the morning so that it gives me a better idea of how many points to use during the day.  This way I don't have that many left over at night.



That is what I do as well.  Knowing the points value and budgeting the points is my plan for the day.  My average is 10 points for breakfast, 15 points for lunch, 10 points for my adult beverages in the evening, and the rest for dinner.  The "plus" points I use as a cushion should I need them and the activity points are extra credit.

Dave


----------



## njtinkmom

I am using MyFitnessPal dot com and I really like this website.  I was going to do WW, but I am finding this to be really user friendly and helpful.  When I weigh in tomorrow I will find out how "helpful" it really has been!


----------



## Rose&Mike

Hello to everyone! I wanted to let you all know, I won't be around much over the next couple of days. I hope everyone has a great weigh-in!

Thank you so much to KristiMC for coaching this week! And thank you to tggrrstarr (Kelli) for coaching next week. If I'm not back on, have a great weekend!


----------



## Disneywedding2010

*2/10/11 QOTD: Please share how you journal and what you record, is it just the foods or do you list calories, fat, protein, fiber, etc for each food? *

I use Sparkpeople's website and my nutrition tracker tracks the foods I eat along with the number of calories, fat grams, sodium, protein, carbs, saturated fat, sugar, and fiber. 

There is also an area to track how many glasses of water I've drank.


----------



## kinntj

Just call me last minute gal.  My DD6 has her daddy/daughter dance tonight and after school we're going to buy her a dress, tights and shoes.    The dance starts at 6:30 and we'll leave at 4.  Let's see if we can do it.  

Today I've eaten pretty good and still have to exercise tonight while my DD8 does her homework.  

I have to fast for 12 hours, so I can have my bloodwork done tomorrow morning.  This is just routine tests for physical.  

I'll come on later tonight.

Think healthy!


----------



## Stinasmom

*2/10/11 QOTD: Please share how you journal and what you record, is it just the foods or do you list calories, fat, protein, fiber, etc for each food? *

I am glad there are ways for people to keep track of these things.
 I checked out a couple websites that others listed and am glad to see that they are free and look fairly easy to use. And an app on your phone! Great idea for the times you are not at home eating or exercising (probably more often than not for most of you).

I don't keep track technically. Just a general mental note and calculation. Since I am within about 5 lbs of my goal, I want to make my transition back to maintenance smooth and incorporate the changes I've made since starting this in January a part of regular life. 

It is enough for me to find the time to post up here, weigh in once per week and check those measurements now and again. I think, for me, it would drive me crazy to actually count calories or points. And I know my DH would not handle it well. Don't need to stir up that hornet's nest any more.

Great job to those who have found what works for them!


Marcy


----------



## tigger813

QOTD: I actually don't journal. I tried several months ago and did it for a few days but it just wasn't for me. I keep track of all my calories for the day in my head. I just don't have a lot of time to write things down. 

Had a pretty good day except I haven't gotten any exercise in as I slept in this morning. I have eaten well though. I had my shake this morning and a LC for lunch. I had a few mini peppermint patties and 2 small Ghiradelli dark chocolate mint squares. I've also had two big cups of green tea and a bottle of SoBe water. I plan on drinking a lot more water tonight. Dinner is turkey hamburger helper crunchy taco style and some french fries. I got a new spicy ketchup that I had ordered on line and can't wait to try it. I'm not sure if I will workout tonight. But calories are low so far for the day so I should be good. I didn't even eat lunch until 1:30 as I just wasn't hungry. I should have a small loss but hopefully can't kick it into full gear next week with workouts twice a day and two shakes everyday.

DH should be home shortly so I'll start dinner. Fries are already in the oven.

Don't forget to send me your weigh ins with TEAM NAME IN THE TITLE

TTFN


----------



## Bungle

*2/10/11 QOTD: Please share how you journal and what you record, is it just the foods or do you list calories, fat, protein, fiber, etc for each food? *

At the moment I don't record anything.  I have a pretty high starting weight so I am losing just by choosing better foods for the time being.  I used to use fitday and will probably go back to that after I start seeing a slow down on the weight loss.  When I did record I put in everything and kept a careful eye on carbs.  I'm not on atkins but I do think I keep my carbs a bit lower than the average amount.


----------



## my3princes

Unfortunately I am not tracking or exercising and with the stress of everything I've gained weight instead of losing.  I need to get back on track, but need to gain control of other areas of my life first.


----------



## SurferStitch16

my3princes said:


> Unfortunately I am not tracking or exercising and with the stress of everything I've gained weight instead of losing.  I need to get back on track, but need to gain control of other areas of my life first.



Hang in there and good luck!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Princess Nancy

my3princes said:


> Unfortunately I am not tracking or exercising and with the stress of everything I've gained weight instead of losing.  I need to get back on track, but need to gain control of other areas of my life first.





Hang in there! Best of luck!!


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

Hi Team,

I didnt have time to read todays posts.  Wanted to stop in and say hello.  We had a tragedy in our area late last night.  I think it might have made it onto the nation news.  It is in allentown, PA.  There was a gas explosion and 2 families lost their lives.  A 4 month old and 16 year old, and their parent and an elderly couple.  It is so sad.  This was only 2 blocks from my parents home.  The explosion was felt for miles.  I also damaged a total of 47 homes.  Please keep these families in my area in your prayers tonight.  It is such a sad disaster.  This is like the 4th home gas explosion that I have witness in my years living in the city.  Its very scary.  I have oil heat but my parents have gas.  Its just so scary to see this happen.


----------



## cclovesdis

Welcome to Healthy Habits!

My name is CC (short for Christina) and I will be your Healthy Habits coach for BL 11. I love the BL challenges and Healthy Habits has helped me significantly in achieving many of my goals.

*Some Background Information: *Thanks to donac (Dona-hostess of Team Donald) and jenanderson for their amazing help so I know how to coach!  I couldnt do this without seeing them in action previously.  I will be continuing the prizes that Jen started.

*Heres How Healthy Habits Works:* Each week there will be 3 Healthy Habits (HH) to complete. The first two HHs will always be drinking water and exercising. (Note: The amount and time will increase throughout the challenge!) At the end of each week, you will tally up the number of points you earned for the week and send me a private message with your total. Heres an example. For Week 1, the 3 HHs are drink Six 8 oz. glasses of water a day, exercise a minimum of 20 minutes per day, and eat at least 3 servings of vegetables a day. If on 4 days you get in all 3 HHs, you would report your points like this:

4/6 days of drinking water
4/6 days of exercising
4/6 days of eating veggies

*Your total points (ex: 12/18) AND your team name should be in the subject of your PM.*

*This is a team competition.* On/about Tuesday evening, I will post the weeks results. I will share the number of participants on each team and the top scorers on each team. *New for BL 11: *I will also list the people who earned 7/7 on one or more of the HHs for the week. If you participated on the team with the most participants, you will be entered into a drawing for the week's prize. Each prize will have something to do with the 3rd Healthy Habit for the week. I will post the winner and ask that you PM me your contact information. (Please Note: If you do not wish to be entered into the drawing, please let me know in your PM. I understand peoples WISHes for privacy.)

Participation in Healthy Habits is entirely optional, but I encourage you to participate and help your team be on top for the week. Good luck on your journey and I hope that HHs helps you as much as it continues to help me!

Welcome to Health Habits Week 7

*Week 6 is 2/4-2/10.*

This week's 3 Healthy Habits are:
1) Drink *Eight* 8 oz. glasses of water.
2) Exercise a minimum of *25* minutes a day.
3) Journal you food.

At the end of the week, please PM me your points. I will post the results on/about Tuesday. Don't forget, this is a team competition!

Remember, every participant counts, regardless of the number of points you earn!

If you have any questions, please free to ask!

P.S. Week 5 Results will be posted over the weekend. I apologize. I haven't been feeling well and have had lots to do at work. I appreciate your understanding. 

And, I just saw today's QOTD.


----------



## tigger813

Ugh!!! Got that bloated feeling tonight! Not sure why! 

All the schools in town are back open again.

Watching CSI with Brian. 

Hoping Izzie doesn't cough all night. If she does I will take her to the dr tomorrow! Need her feeling well for the weekend.

I feel like I wanted to share  something with all of you earlier but I can't remember what it was now. UGH!!!!

Spicy ketchup with SPICY but tasty!

Not sure if I'll have much of a loss tomorrow. I didn't work out today at all. Oh yeah, I just remembered what I wanted to share! MY LEGS ARE KILLING ME TONIGHT! Jillian's 30 Day Shred really did a job on me. They didn't start hurting until tonight though. 

I did my transfer station run today, took care of laundry and finally got vacuuming done in the living room.

We're going out to supper somewhere tomorrow night. Wanted Chinese food but just not sure right now.

Going to go lie down on the couch for a bit.

TTFN


----------



## ScubaD

Hello teammates,

I had my WW weigh-in tonight and was not expecting much.  I had hit a wall in my P90X workouts, but I did them all.  We went to Disneyland and went out for dinner and when the dessert plate arrived it was "damn the torpedoes, full steam ahead".  Tasted GREAT, but I was bloated all night long while walking in the parks.

So anyway, I stepped on the scale and I was down 3.0 pounds, plus I reached my 10% body weight loss since starting with WW in December.

How did everyone else do this week?  Can we take the Ducks again this week?

Dave


----------



## Merryweather27

Hi everyone,

Just checking in - it's been a crazy couple of days.  Our dog Zoe came home from the vet's yesterday afternoon after her surgery Tuesday, and has been about as good a patient as I would be under the circumstances.  Which is to say, not very.   I didn't really get any sleep last night.  She has DH wrapped around her paw; he feels guilty that she's sore and tired, so he is spoiling the crap out of her.  Which doesn't help - it just makes her more whiny and picky since she knows she can get away with it.   This is going to be a long couple of weeks.  




KristiMc said:


> 2/10/11 QOTD: Please share how you journal and what you record, is it just the foods or do you list calories, fat, protein, fiber, etc for each food?



I use the tracker on Sparkpeople.  I only really watch calories, though - I've found that the other info can be quite inaccurate on there sometimes.


----------



## Disneywedding2010

cclovesdis said:


> Welcome to Healthy Habits!
> 
> My name is CC (short for Christina) and I will be your Healthy Habits coach for BL 11. I love the BL challenges and Healthy Habits has helped me significantly in achieving many of my goals.
> 
> *Some Background Information: *Thanks to donac (Dona-hostess of Team Donald) and jenanderson for their amazing help so I know how to coach!  I couldnt do this without seeing them in action previously.  I will be continuing the prizes that Jen started.
> 
> *Heres How Healthy Habits Works:* Each week there will be 3 Healthy Habits (HH) to complete. The first two HHs will always be drinking water and exercising. (Note: The amount and time will increase throughout the challenge!) At the end of each week, you will tally up the number of points you earned for the week and send me a private message with your total. Heres an example. For Week 1, the 3 HHs are drink Six 8 oz. glasses of water a day, exercise a minimum of 20 minutes per day, and eat at least 3 servings of vegetables a day. If on 4 days you get in all 3 HHs, you would report your points like this:
> 
> 4/6 days of drinking water
> 4/6 days of exercising
> 4/6 days of eating veggies
> 
> *Your total points (ex: 12/18) AND your team name should be in the subject of your PM.*
> 
> *This is a team competition.* On/about Tuesday evening, I will post the weeks results. I will share the number of participants on each team and the top scorers on each team. *New for BL 11: *I will also list the people who earned 7/7 on one or more of the HHs for the week. If you participated on the team with the most participants, you will be entered into a drawing for the week's prize. Each prize will have something to do with the 3rd Healthy Habit for the week. I will post the winner and ask that you PM me your contact information. (Please Note: If you do not wish to be entered into the drawing, please let me know in your PM. I understand peoples WISHes for privacy.)
> 
> Participation in Healthy Habits is entirely optional, but I encourage you to participate and help your team be on top for the week. Good luck on your journey and I hope that HHs helps you as much as it continues to help me!
> 
> Welcome to Health Habits Week 7
> 
> *Week 6 is 2/4-2/10.*
> 
> This week's 3 Healthy Habits are:
> 1) Drink *Eight* 8 oz. glasses of water.
> 2) Exercise a minimum of *25* minutes a day.
> 3) Journal you food.
> 
> At the end of the week, please PM me your points. I will post the results on/about Tuesday. Don't forget, this is a team competition!
> 
> Remember, every participant counts, regardless of the number of points you earn!
> 
> If you have any questions, please free to ask!
> 
> P.S. Week 5 Results will be posted over the weekend. I apologize. I haven't been feeling well and have had lots to do at work. I appreciate your understanding.
> 
> And, I just saw today's QOTD.



So week 7 is 2/11 - 2/17?

I'm confused.. (could be that I'm tired)


----------



## Flossbolna

Hi everyone!

I am new to the challenge and was just assigned to Team Mickey! I really hope that this challenge will keep me motivated!

I lost about 20 lbs some time ago and am now at a weight that is just above a BMI of 25 even though I had always planned to lose some more I somehow stopped. But I put on a few pounds over the last year and restarted Weight Watchers Online in January with the goal of losing another 20 lbs to finally get to my goal! 

I had been doing great for the first three weeks but this last week I had a gain and I decided that I needed something to help me stay within the program! At the moment I am doing quite well with regard to exercise, I signed up for a 5k in March and am following a training schedule which makes me go out and run three times a week. Besides that I walk to and from work, so that's 40 minutes brisk walking every day. I have more problems with eating the right things! So this weeks Healthy Habit challenge to journal my food is going to be really good for me!


----------



## tigger813

Not the way I wanted to start off the day and weekend! Izzie has a 101 temp and is coughing like crazy and complaining that her chest hurts when she coughs!!! AHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!! We're supposed to go to Coco Key with other Disers this weekend! I hope the doctor can give her something strong to get her to stop this cough quick though I'm not counting on it! She slept well last night. Didn't cough until I covered her this morning and then put the vaporizer on this morning!

I got up and did 3 miles on the elliptical while watching Grey's Anatomy!

Planning some sort of take out for supper tonight. Hoping it will be Chinese food at our favorite place! May just have Brian pick it up on his way home from work. Ash has her basketball game tonight at 7:30. I hope we can all go!

Time to make Ash's lunch and get myself dressed. Gotta call my boss at 8 and the doctor's office as well. I know my co-worker won't be in until at least 10 this morning.

TTFN


----------



## tigger813

OOPS! Forgot to weigh in before I had my shake this morning. I guess it will have to wait until tomorrow!

TTFN


----------



## tggrrstarr

Hello!  For those of you who don't know me yet, my name is Kelli and I will be your coach this week!  I wanted to start out with something fun this week. 

*2/11/11 Friday QOTD*
Do you have a tradition when you go to Disney?  Something you collect or do every time you go? 

My husband and I started getting our pictures taken at Imageworks at Epcot on our first trip. We do it every time now. These are the pictures where our images are inserted into a cartoon image. Our first one was of us surfing with Lilo &Stitch. We now have 7 of them. We get 2 done when we go with family, one as a group and one just the two of us.  It's a great memory and we see them every day hanging on our wall. 

Good luck with weigh ins today!  I am doing mine in a little bit.


----------



## Bungle

*2/11/11 Friday QOTD
Do you have a tradition when you go to Disney? Something you collect or do every time you go?
*

We buy ears every time.  Even though we have pairs at home its our way of welcoming ourselves to the park


----------



## aamomma

Hello Team!  Hope everyone has a good weigh in today.  Looking forward to a warmer weekend here in PA.  It has been cccccold!!  
QOTD: our "tradition" is to ride TOT many times, at as many different times of day as possible. (our record is 8, and our favorite time is at night - )


----------



## Flossbolna

*2/11/11 Friday QOTD
Do you have a tradition when you go to Disney? Something you collect or do every time you go? *

I buy a mug every time - at first I tried to get always one with the resort's name on it (WDW, DL or DLP), but now I have started to get Minnie mugs.


----------



## jking6

2/11/11 Friday QOTD
Do you have a tradition when you go to Disney? Something you collect or do every time you go? 

Our tradition is to make Tower of Terror our first and last ride on every trip to Disney. Guess you can tell what our favorite ride is.....


----------



## KristiMc

2/11/11 QOTD:  We always bring home a dated Christmas ornament.  We have also started the tradition of eating at LeCellier.  We love the cheddar cheese soup, pretzel bread, mushroom filet and maple creme brulee.


----------



## Disneywedding2010

*2/11/11 Friday QOTD
Do you have a tradition when you go to Disney? Something you collect or do every time you go? *

We buy a dated Christmas ornament for the tree and I always get a plush Mickey Mouse doll.


----------



## Disneywedding2010

Well, I'm doing two weight loss challenges, this one and one with my navy wife friends. I do weigh in on Friday here and Monday on there. So in that 4 day span last week my weight was 2 different things.

So, depending on which one I go by from last week I either lost 2 pounds or I gained 1 pound, either way I'm out of the 220s!


----------



## tigger813

QOTD: We have a couple traditions! When we go to Epcot for EMH we head straight to Soarin' get fastpasses, ride it, have breakfast at Sunshine Seasons, then ride it again!

We used to eat at Cosmic Ray's but only Izzie ate there this trip. 

Back from the doctors. He heard some crackling when listening to her chest so he sent us up for an x-ray. He did see something in the lower right lobe. Because she's in such a good mood (even when sick she's in a good mood) he diagnosed it as Walking Pneumonia. If the radiologist sees it as something else he'll call us. She's on amoxycillin now and delsym for the cough. Her temp was down when we were there so the motrin was working. She's having her lunch now. He said we can still go to Coco Key as she's not contagious but she will need to take it somewhat easy and take frequent breaks and drink lots of water.

I'm not even hungry for lunch right now so I'm having a cup of tea. We're still planning on Chinese food for supper so I may just drink water and tea most of the day and then enjoy my Chinese food tonight.

I need to finish packing for the weekend which I'll do later. I still have some shows to watch. I may try a few more miles while watching Private Practice later. Izzie and I will not go to the basketball game tonight so she can stay warm and get to bed early!

Keep those weigh ins coming!

TTFN


----------



## Stinasmom

*2/11/11 Friday QOTD
Do you have a tradition when you go to Disney? Something you collect or do every time you go? 
*

I scrapbook our big trips (and only trips) including WDW and DCL. Here are a couple pages.











I have 8 scrapbooks so far (as well as photo albums) from WDW, DCL, US/IOA, Discovery Cove, Sea World, Disneyland, Hawaii, Legoland, and San Diego Zoo. It can be an expensive hobby! Haven't actually done one for 2 years, but got a trip coming  up... will have to decide if I'm making the investment! (probably... )

It is, of course, fun to watch the kids get older and change over the years. And along with our home (vacation) videos, they like to go back and remember these trips. 

Happy Friday Team!
Marcy


----------



## keenercam

I am so far behind but wanted to pop in to say hello.

Deb - I am so sorry about your job.   I wish there were something I could do.  I am thinking of you and keeping you in my prayers.  Should I pray you find something else that you love and that pays well, very soon?  

Marcy - Those scrapbook pages are amazing! Wow! I am so impressed.

Tracy - So sorry DD is sick but glad the doctor said you can go away for the weekend.

CC - Thank you for hosting the HH challenge. I love that this week's 3rd HH is journaling since, as I mentioned in my PM to you, that is one habit I have lost and just haven't gotten back into the groove on.  I hope you are doing better and that you can get some rest this weekend. I was sorry to hear that your vertigo was out of control this week.  

That is all I can remember at the moment.  It has been busy, busy, busy with 2 high school seniors who are very active and have so many deadlines for the college application/selection process as well as senior year activities. I have been helping coordinate the DISers on our Mediterranean cruise, too, and am loving getting to know a lot of other DISers that I've never run into before on the WISH board, or our previous DCL cruises.  This cruise is like planning 9 different trips -- our 3.5 days in Barcelona, shipboard activities and 7 different ports. It is outrageously fun but very time-consuming, too.

Now, I MUST stay on plan since I have only a little over 4 months left.


----------



## Disneywedding2010

Afternoon team mickey!

I just got home from my training session and lunch. I kicked butt today doing 8 exercises in 50 minutes. My legs were sore this morning when I woke up. I did 2 miles on the treadmill last night. My trainer asked during the beginning of the session how my legs were feeling (blood clot in the one leg). I told him "They are sore but its not from the session. They were  sore when I woke up. I could barely walk ." 

I finished up at the gym and Alan and I went to Chilis for dinner. Lunch was kind of high in calories so I may just graze for dinner. I had the chicken enchilada soup (yum, never had it before), fries, and half a turkey club. 

I think I'm going to take tomorrow off from exercising and start the new week on Sunday. 

Off to go send in my weigh in


----------



## Bungle

Stinasmom said:


> *2/11/11 Friday QOTD
> Do you have a tradition when you go to Disney? Something you collect or do every time you go?
> *
> 
> I scrapbook our big trips (and only trips) including WDW and DCL. Here are a couple pages.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Friday Team!
> Marcy



Those are fantastic.  I wish I had the patience to scrapbook.  What a wonderful momento.


----------



## cclovesdis

Disneywedding2010 said:


> So week 7 is 2/11 - 2/17?
> 
> I'm confused.. (could be that I'm tired)



Oh, no. I was the tired one. 

You are right. Thank you so much!


----------



## tggrrstarr

Bungle said:


> *2/11/11 Friday QOTD
> We buy ears every time.  Even though we have pairs at home its our way of welcoming ourselves to the park*


*
We always say we are gonna get ears but we never do. Sounds like so much fun. 



aamomma said:



			QOTD: our "tradition" is to ride TOT many times, at as many different times of day as possible. (our record is 8, and our favorite time is at night - )
		
Click to expand...

I've never gone on it more than twice. Gonna have to try that sometime!



Flossbolna said:




I buy a mug every time - at first I tried to get always one with the resort's name on it (WDW, DL or DLP), but now I have started to get Minnie mugs. 

Click to expand...


I stopped buying mugs when my cupboard started to get too full! 


KristiMc said:



			2/11/11 QOTD:  We always bring home a dated Christmas ornament.  We have also started the tradition of eating at LeCellier.  We love the cheddar cheese soup, pretzel bread, mushroom filet and maple creme brulee.
		
Click to expand...




Disneywedding2010 said:



			We buy a dated Christmas ornament for the tree and I always get a plush Mickey Mouse doll.
		
Click to expand...

We also do the dated ornament. It's easier to do in October than January though, lol. 



Disneywedding2010 said:



			Well, I'm doing two weight loss challenges, this one and one with my navy wife friends. I do weigh in on Friday here and Monday on there. So in that 4 day span last week my weight was 2 different things.

So, depending on which one I go by from last week I either lost 2 pounds or I gained 1 pound, either way I'm out of the 220s! 

Click to expand...


Congrats on being out of the 220s!  I am a couple pounds away from a new decade, I feel like it's gonna take forever!



tigger813 said:



			QOTD: We have a couple traditions! When we go to Epcot for EMH we head straight to Soarin' get fastpasses, ride it, have breakfast at Sunshine Seasons, then ride it again!

We used to eat at Cosmic Ray's but only Izzie ate there this trip. 

Back from the doctors. He heard some crackling when listening to her chest so he sent us up for an x-ray. He did see something in the lower right lobe. Because she's in such a good mood (even when sick she's in a good mood) he diagnosed it as Walking Pneumonia. If the radiologist sees it as something else he'll call us. She's on amoxycillin now and delsym for the cough. Her temp was down when we were there so the motrin was working. She's having her lunch now. He said we can still go to Coco Key as she's not contagious but she will need to take it somewhat easy and take frequent breaks and drink lots of water.

I'm not even hungry for lunch right now so I'm having a cup of tea. We're still planning on Chinese food for supper so I may just drink water and tea most of the day and then enjoy my Chinese food tonight.

I need to finish packing for the weekend which I'll do later. I still have some shows to watch. I may try a few more miles while watching Private Practice later. Izzie and I will not go to the basketball game tonight so she can stay warm and get to bed early!

Keep those weigh ins coming!

TTFN 

Click to expand...

Love Soarin!  Hope your daughter feels better. Good luck this weekend. My weigh in is on it's way. 



Stinasmom said:



2/11/11 Friday QOTD
I scrapbook our big trips (and only trips) including WDW and DCL. Here are a couple pages.

Marcy

Click to expand...



Those pages are great!  I am super big into scrapbooking too. I just don't find the time too often lately though.  I am doing a hybrid scrapbook for my latest trip- some pages are 12x12 layouts while some are photo album style.*


----------



## tggrrstarr

Disneywedding2010 said:


> Afternoon team mickey!
> I finished up at the gym and Alan and I went to Chilis for dinner. Lunch was kind of high in calories so I may just graze for dinner. I had the chicken enchilada soup (yum, never had it before), fries, and half a turkey club.
> 
> I think I'm going to take tomorrow off from exercising and start the new week on Sunday.
> 
> Off to go send in my weigh in



My DH and I went to dinner at Red Robin last night and it was higher in calories than I expected. It's difficult to make the right choice. The sandwich I wanted was 905 calories. Without the fries. Ick. So I ordered a much smarter choice. It was tough. Now I remember why we haven't been eating out much since I've been on my plan.  Great job with the exercise!

My DH had tulips delivered to my work this morning. They arrived before I did, I had the late shift at 2. He dropped me off then circled around to park to go in to see my reaction. Only problem was I was a half hour early and had gone to Starbucks. So my manager went over to get me while my DH hid in the closet. After I saw the flowers my mgr made me get something out of the closet and there was my DH!  Scared the crap out of me!  But it was a wonderful surprise.


----------



## Flossbolna

tggrrstarr said:


> I stopped buying mugs when my cupboard started to get too full!



Well, I discovered the other day that I kind of need an accident which breaks one or two mugs before my next trip... preferrably a non-Disney mug though! 

Good morning everyone! I am some hours ahead of everyone else since I live in Europe. Have a great start to your weekends!


----------



## poochie

Ok I am back on track with weight loss. But again another holiday is bent on detouring my efforts. 

Valentines Day - 

Last night my little 5 yr old GD and I made 8 dozen sugar cookies. I make these with butter and conf sugar to make them light and airy. Then I make my homemade creamy frosting tinted bright pink again with butter.  Then you add decorated sprinkles.   Def not diet material. I plan on bring them to the dance studio this morning for the kids.  I do this for the major holidays along with special valentine candy and suckers.  Which means I will more than likely snack on a cookie or two throughout the day. 

But I must say they look great. I love how the little ones can't wait to come in during holiday week as they look forward to my cookies. They are always so sweet how their eyes light up when they see the tray waiting for them.


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

Stinasmom said:


> *2/11/11 Friday QOTD
> Do you have a tradition when you go to Disney? Something you collect or do every time you go?
> *
> 
> I scrapbook our big trips (and only trips) including WDW and DCL. Here are a couple pages.



I love your scrapbooks marcy.  I use to scrapbook too but I no longer have the time or extra money since having my kids.  I am hoping when they get older and we have more money I can start up again.  Right now daycare payments are over 1000 dollars a month so imagine what I can do when they no longer need childcare.



my3princes said:


> I guess I can share now   I am officially unemployed.  My company laid off all of our residential department today as part of an acusition.  The company that is buying us out did not want to do business in Vermont so that leave about 25 of us umemployed.  I've expected it for about 3 weeks now, but I must say that some people seemed totally blindsided   Obviously this has created a lot of stress for me and I do not have stress eating under control at all.  I'm really hoping that now that it's official I will be able to destress and move on.  I really think that the anticipation is worse than the reality.  Thanks for all your kind words today, it means a lot




oh deb that is so sad.  I know you had been anticipating this but I am sure it does not make it any easier.  I know you will figure things out and I am sure there will be something out there that is even better that will come along.  Hang in there.



keenercam said:


> I have been helping coordinate the DISers on our Mediterranean cruise, too, and am loving getting to know a lot of other DISers that I've never run into before on the WISH board, or our previous DCL cruises.  This cruise is like planning 9 different trips -- our 3.5 days in Barcelona, shipboard activities and 7 different ports. It is outrageously fun but very time-consuming, too.
> 
> Now, I MUST stay on plan since I have only a little over 4 months left.



that sounds like alot of fun stuff cam.  Boy lots of work to do.  It must be very exciting though.



tggrrstarr said:


> My DH and I went to dinner at Red Robin last night and it was higher in calories than I expected.
> 
> My DH had tulips delivered to my work this morning. They arrived before I did, I had the late shift at 2. He dropped me off then circled around to park to go in to see my reaction. Only problem was I was a half hour early and had gone to Starbucks. So my manager went over to get me while my DH hid in the closet. After I saw the flowers my mgr made me get something out of the closet and there was my DH!  Scared the crap out of me!  But it was a wonderful surprise.



We ate at RR last night too.  I choose the natural chicken burger and fries.  Came home and looked up the calories.  Not exactly what I had estimated.  Lets just leave it at that and hoping my 8 mile run this weekend will get rid of any of the weight that might have come on from that meal.

Your dh is so nice and sweet.  That must have been a great surprise.

I feel so not connected to our team lately.  I have just so much going on with work and then trying to also give quality time to my dh and kids too.  Then adding in my half marathon training....I just wish I had more time in the day.

Only 12 more days until I leave for disney, 2 more days until online check in, 8 more days of work, and only 1 more really long run!!!!!

Can anyone guess that I am more than excited and anticipating this trip beyond belief.  For those that may have not heard the story before.....
My goal at the start of my weight loss journey was to loose weight and run the disney princess half marathon.  I have the trip planned with my mom and aunt.  It will be a girls weekend.  My kids and dh will stay home.  We just didnt have the money for everyone to come and my parents were so so gracious to give me this trip as a gift.  They are the best people in this world!  So I have been training for this trip/race since may.  I cant believe it is almost here and that I am going to actually do this.  

Here is a pic of my before and after.  I still have about 25lbs to loose but I feel so healthy right now.









The second picture is the outfit I am wearing after my race.  The shirt says "and she lived happily ever after"


----------



## cclovesdis

Healthy Habits Week 5 Results[/COLOR]

*Conratulations to all of our participants!* We had:

11 participants from Team Mickey and
11 participants from Team Donald

making *IT A TIE* for Week 5's HH winner! 

Congratulations to *HappyMatt* and *mom2knk2* for being this week's winners! Please PM me you address and I will mail it to you as soon as possible.

*Congratulations to all those who earned 7/7 points for at least one of the three Healthy Habits!*

Team Mickey
cclovesdis
DavidandDenise
girlrea
keenercam
kitchensinkguy
KristiMC
KSH
my3princes
poochie

Team Donald
buzz5985
ChrisinNJ
donac
jbm02
Kanga+2Roos
lovetoscrap
mikamah
SettinSail
skmommy
Surferstich16

*Congratulations to all those who earned all 21/21 HH points for Week 3!*

Team Mickey
DavidandDenise
keenercam
poochie

Team Donald
jbm02


----------



## HappyMatt

*2/11/11 Friday QOTD
Do you have a tradition when you go to Disney? Something you collect or do every time you go? *

Columbia Harbor House. We love it and go every time. It is nice, uncrowded and has good food. We also collect vinylmations, so we always come back from a trip with a ton of those.


----------



## tggrrstarr

poochie said:


> Ok I am back on track with weight loss. But again another holiday is bent on detouring my efforts.
> 
> Valentines Day -
> 
> Last night my little 5 yr old GD and I made 8 dozen sugar cookies. I make these with butter and conf sugar to make them light and airy. Then I make my homemade creamy frosting tinted bright pink again with butter.  Then you add decorated sprinkles.   Def not diet material. I plan on bring them to the dance studio this morning for the kids.  I do this for the major holidays along with special valentine candy and suckers.  Which means I will more than likely snack on a cookie or two throughout the day.
> 
> But I must say they look great. I love how the little ones can't wait to come in during holiday week as they look forward to my cookies. They are always so sweet how their eyes light up when they see the tray waiting for them.


Those cookies sound so good!  It's so sweet that you make them for the kids. 
There is a cookie store near my work that I stop in sometimes to get a diet pop. The other day it was so hard to not indulge in a chocolate chip cookie. But I just kept thinking it was 300 some calories I could use elsewhere. 



mommyof2Pirates said:


> We ate at RR last night too.  I choose the natural chicken burger and fries.  Came home and looked up the calories.  Not exactly what I had estimated.  Lets just leave it at that and hoping my 8 mile run this weekend will get rid of any of the weight that might have come on from that meal.
> 
> Your dh is so nice and sweet.  That must have been a great surprise.
> 
> I feel so not connected to our team lately.  I have just so much going on with work and then trying to also give quality time to my dh and kids too.  Then adding in my half marathon training....I just wish I had more time in the day.
> 
> Only 12 more days until I leave for disney, 2 more days until online check in, 8 more days of work, and only 1 more really long run!!!!!
> 
> Can anyone guess that I am more than excited and anticipating this trip beyond belief.  For those that may have not heard the story before.....
> My goal at the start of my weight loss journey was to loose weight and run the disney princess half marathon.  I have the trip planned with my mom and aunt.  It will be a girls weekend.  My kids and dh will stay home.  We just didnt have the money for everyone to come and my parents were so so gracious to give me this trip as a gift.  They are the best people in this world!  So I have been training for this trip/race since may.  I cant believe it is almost here and that I am going to actually do this.
> 
> Here is a pic of my before and after.  I still have about 25lbs to loose but I feel so healthy right now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The second picture is the outfit I am wearing after my race.  The shirt says "and she lived happily ever after"



That's the same thing I got, needless to say I saved all my calories for it!  I also added a slice of pineapple to make it taste like the sandwich I really wanted. It was a good compromise. 
Thanks, I don't know how I lucked out with such a great guy.  He is very thoughtful. 
You must be so excited, it's nice that you get to take this trip.  You look fantastic!  I love that shirt. I saw a similar one on the Disney website before Christmas that I wanted but it was gone before I could buy it. 

*2/12/11 Saturday QOTD*
I get bored with salad easily. I love to mix up my ingredients. What is your favorite combination of foods in your salad?

My current favorite combo (easier in summer) is grilled chicken, green beans (cooked and chilled), strawberries, blueberries, spinach, baby tomatoes and a light ranch dressing.  I also add a pinch of ground flax seed, it mixes in with the dressing and is barely noticeable. I am pretty much game for any type of fruit though, and dried cranberries are always good.


----------



## HappyMatt

*2/12/11 Saturday QOTD
What is your favorite combination of foods in your salad?*

My old favorite (read unhealthy) was anything that included blue cheese and bacon. I don't have that stuff anymore (except when having a Cobb salad at the Brown Derby).

All this week for lunch I had a salad with chicken, hard boiled eggs, tomatoes, cucumbers, sliced almonds and light olive oil dressing. It sounds boring, but was pretty good.


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

2/11/11 Friday QOTD
Do you have a tradition when you go to Disney? Something you collect or do every time you go? 

I always get a christmas ball with the year we were there.  We usually eat at cosmic rays too although this is not necessarily a tradition we made but it just seems to happen. 


2/12/11 Saturday QOTD
What is your favorite combination of foods in your salad?

I love romaine lettuce, shredded mozzerella, tomatoes, cucumbers, egg, and grilled chicken.


----------



## Bungle

*2/12/11 Saturday QOTD
I get bored with salad easily. I love to mix up my ingredients. What is your favorite combination of foods in your salad?*

Basil.  Have to have a few bunches of it in my salad.


----------



## my3princes

tggrrstarr said:


> Hello!  For those of you who don't know me yet, my name is Kelli and I will be your coach this week!  I wanted to start out with something fun this week.
> 
> *2/11/11 Friday QOTD*
> Do you have a tradition when you go to Disney?  Something you collect or do every time you go?
> 
> Good luck with weigh ins today!  I am doing mine in a little bit.



Friday QOTD:  We collect and trade pins.  We also collect autographs have a really cool scrapbook with all of the autographs.  Now we only need to collect new or unique ones and add them to the book.  We also started collecting the vinylmations last trip.  The boys quickly got wrapped up in that.  Dh said the biggest thing we collect on WDW vacations is credit card bills 


Favorite things in my salad:  Fruit.  I'm not at all a veggie girl, give me fruit anyday.


----------



## my3princes

Yesterday I took Hunter for an eye appt.  I scheduled it last minute as I wanted to get us all in before we no longer have optomology insurance.  It ended up costing us $48 for the visit and complete pair of eye glasses with scratch coating   Now I need to get the rest of us in though none of us currently wear glasses.

Last night we went to the calling hours for my 47 year old cousin that passed from pancreatic cancer.  So sad to his his wife and girls not to mention my aunt and uncle and his siblings.  Such a cruel world.

Today all the boys had league bowling this morning.  I bought 2 kids home and took Nick to his high school bowling tournament.  They are placed on a team based on their preliminary scores during the first 2 games.  He made the first team.  The 2 teams from our school ended up opposing each other the first baker round which meant that one team would be heading home.  It was down to the last ball of the 3rd game, but Nick's team pulled off the win.  They had a bye into the finals.  The final game was another nail biter down to the third game.  They won!!  It was the first time that they took first place in a tournament.  This is the first year for the high school bowling program.


----------



## ReAnSt

It has been a bit crazy around here.  I have worked longer hours almost everyday this week and I worked today as we are in the middle of our biggest fundraiser each year and due to the weather things have not been going as smoothly as they should.   I was supposed to go to an event tomorrow but I am not going as I need the time to get some things accomplished.

I think I won Healthy Habits last week but am not sure who I am supposed to send a message to with my address.  If someone can send me a PM with that information in it that would be great.

I am down .4 of a pound.  I hope to do better this coming week but it is another busy week.  I am taking Monday off from work going to NYC.  Tues and Thurs I have night meetings and Saturday I have 3 events to go to.  I might have something Wedsnesday night but have to check to see if it is happening or not.

Just keep swimming and making healthy choices.


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

my3princes said:


> Friday QOTD:  We collect and trade pins.  We also collect autographs have a really cool scrapbook with all of the autographs.  Now we only need to collect new or unique ones and add them to the book.  We also started collecting the vinylmations last trip.  The boys quickly got wrapped up in that.  Dh said the biggest thing we collect on WDW vacations is credit card bills
> 
> 
> Favorite things in my salad:  Fruit.  I'm not at all a veggie girl, give me fruit anyday.



I had to laugh at dh's comment.  isnt that the truth though.



my3princes said:


> Today all the boys had league bowling this morning.  I bought 2 kids home and took Nick to his high school bowling tournament.  They are placed on a team based on their preliminary scores during the first 2 games.  He made the first team.  The 2 teams from our school ended up opposing each other the first baker round which meant that one team would be heading home.  It was down to the last ball of the 3rd game, but Nick's team pulled off the win.  They had a bye into the finals.  The final game was another nail biter down to the third game.  They won!!  It was the first time that they took first place in a tournament.  This is the first year for the high school bowling program.



That program sounds great.  Way to go to Nick's team for pulling off the victory!



ReAnSt said:


> Just keep swimming and making healthy choices.



Thats all you can do.  Have fun in NYC!!!


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

flipflopmom said:


> Hey guys.  Felt guilt about not stopping in, so I'm doing a drive by post.  I haven't read a thing in days...... hope everyone is okay. Had a Pampered Chef training out of town this weekend, and came home to Sophie with the flu.  I've been home w/ her for the last 2 days, and she has coughed her head off and stayed in my lap since Sat. night.  I haven't been able to get anything done, and I have a HUGE test to do this week for class that I am NOT prepared for.  Scared silly about it.  Also need to work Pampered Chef more, so I am trying to squeeze every second out of this morning I can.
> 
> Hope you are all cruising along fabulously this week!  Send me a pm if there's something I need to know.  Be back when I can!
> Taryn



I miss you Taryn!!!!  I hope your doing ok.  Cant wait to hear from you once things settle down.



my3princes said:


> Last night we went to the calling hours for my 47 year old cousin that passed from pancreatic cancer.  So sad to his his wife and girls not to mention my aunt and uncle and his siblings.  Such a cruel world.



It is a cruel world.  That is very sad.  Your family is in my prayers.


----------



## Sugarglider

QOTD Fri: Disney Trad - gee - umm I haven't really noticed anything - cause whenever I go I do all my fav rides and try eating at different places.I do like going to Basin and buying a mickey soap.

QOTD: Sat - my simple simple salad is *** lettuce (your romaine?? - sorry the system automatically blanked out the Australian name??) anything green - avocado, beans, cucumber, pepitas, topped with tinned tuna and pomegranate seeds. Dressed with Balsamic & Udo's Oil
My Favourite salad is Nicoise - tuna, roasted potatoes, lettuce, tomato, green beans, boiled egg, roasted pine nuts. I LOVE adding warm roasted small chunks of potato and sweet potato to salads.


----------



## Disneywedding2010

*2/12/11 QOTD*I get bored with salad easily. I love to mix up my ingredients. What is your favorite combination of foods in your salad?

Iceburg lettuce, shredded cheese, hard boiled egg, shredded ham or turkey, and ranch dressing.


----------



## Disneywedding2010

Morning Team Mickey!

It's 1am in Texas and I'm getting ready to head to bed. 

We are leaving in the afternoon to go stay at the Gaylord Texan near our home. We'll be there for two nights. We don't normally get each other anything for Valentine's Day. We just decide to go stay in a nice hotel for a night or two.

 Tuesday morning when we check out we'll be headed to San Antonio for two days. We are going to get to meet up with Alan's son. I know with each day that it gets closer they are both getting very excited. We also are going to visit my friend and her two kiddos. Katherine and I have decided that a trip to the outlet mall is much needed.

Thursday morning we are going to head home and relax. Friday morning I have a training session with my trainer.


----------



## cclovesdis

keenercam said:


> CC - Thank you for hosting the HH challenge. I love that this week's 3rd HH is journaling since, as I mentioned in my PM to you, that is one habit I have lost and just haven't gotten back into the groove on.  I hope you are doing better and that you can get some rest this weekend. I was sorry to hear that your vertigo was out of control this week.



Thanks! I love hosting HH. I'm not sure what made me choose journaling this week, somehow I just knew it was a good idea. 

I pretty much slept through yesterday. I was actually replying to you on Friday night and fell asleep mid-reply. I felt pretty good on Friday, but today, I'm feeling great. I definitely needed the rest. 

Enjoy your cruise! Planning for it sounds like so much fun. I would love to take a cruise someday, but there isn't anyone to go with and for some reason, I feel like I need to go with someone. 



mommyof2Pirates said:


> Right now daycare payments are over 1000 dollars a month so imagine what I can do when they no longer need childcare.
> 
> Here is a pic of my before and after.  I still have about 25lbs to loose but I feel so healthy right now.
> 
> The second picture is the outfit I am wearing after my race.  The shirt says "and she lived happily ever after"



 on the childcare. I guess when you don't have kids, you have no idea about these types of things. 

You look amazing! Love the shirt! 



tggrrstarr said:


> *2/12/11 Saturday QOTD*
> I get bored with salad easily. I love to mix up my ingredients. What is your favorite combination of foods in your salad?



I love adding fat free feta cheese to my salad. Other than that, I'll eat pretty much whatever veggies are in it. I do love green peppers (or orange or yellow or red).



ReAnSt said:


> I think I won Healthy Habits last week but am not sure who I am supposed to send a message to with my address.  If someone can send me a PM with that information in it that would be great.



 on your busy days.

It's me that you need to PM. I'm hoping to mail out everyone's prizes tomorrow. I'm determined to get out of work on time to make it to the nearest post office. It's still 20 min. away and closes earlier than most, so I'm can't promise anything.



Disneywedding2010 said:


> We are leaving in the afternoon to go stay at the Gaylord Texan near our home. We'll be there for two nights. We don't normally get each other anything for Valentine's Day. We just decide to go stay in a nice hotel for a night or two.



Enjoy your trip and your relaxing weekend!


----------



## cclovesdis

I tried to post yesterday after I posted the HH results, but was having difficulties. Hmm.

I went to the gym on Friday after work and am hoping to go again today. I'm planning to go everyday after work this week. My goal is 100 miles this week. I ended up re-starting my mileage counting on Friday. With the weather, I wasn't making it to the gym. I'm just over 180 days until WDW, so I'm okay there.

I am down about a pound for the week, which is exciting after weeks of gaining. I didn't binge on Friday either! I haven't had soda since at least Friday too. I need to stay away from diet soda. I do so much better when I don't have any.

I'm off to do a few miles on the fake elliptical we have in the basement. I'd love to do 2 miles on it and then go to the gym after lunch. I am baking about 10 dozen cookies this afternoon, so I definitely need to plan ahead. 

Have a great, OP day everyone!

CC


----------



## keenercam

tggrrstarr said:


> My DH had tulips delivered to my work this morning. They arrived before I did, I had the late shift at 2. He dropped me off then circled around to park to go in to see my reaction. Only problem was I was a half hour early and had gone to Starbucks. So my manager went over to get me while my DH hid in the closet. After I saw the flowers my mgr made me get something out of the closet and there was my DH!  Scared the crap out of me!  But it was a wonderful surprise.



The tulips were such a sweet idea by your DH!  Hiding in the closet? Hmmm I dont know.  I like being surprised but not startled, if that makes sense.  So, did you bring them home? Or leave them at work? Enjoy!



Flossbolna said:


> Well, I discovered the other day that I kind of need an accident which breaks one or two mugs before my next trip... preferrably a non-Disney mug though!


Howard would be on to me very quickly if I did that. LOL!  I have mugs at home and at work and travel mugs and glasses, too.  They make me smile!



poochie said:


> Last night my little 5 yr old GD and I made 8 dozen sugar cookies. I make these with butter and conf sugar to make them light and airy. Then I make my homemade creamy frosting tinted bright pink again with butter.  Then you add decorated sprinkles.   Def not diet material. I plan on bring them to the dance studio this morning for the kids.  I do this for the major holidays along with special valentine candy and suckers.  Which means I will more than likely snack on a cookie or two throughout the day.



What fun!  And they sound so pretty and delicious!  I have had an itch to bake but plan to take it all to my office.  Its funny how almost everyone there who is watching their weight makes many, many trips to the kitchen when I bring stuff in after weekends when we entertain.  Im just happy it gets eaten.  And if it doesnt, I invite our staff to take the goodies home to the their kids at the end of the day.  I just dont have the willpower to keep it around.



mommyof2Pirates said:


> Can anyone guess that I am more than excited and anticipating this trip beyond belief.  For those that may have not heard the story before.....
> My goal at the start of my weight loss journey was to loose weight and run the disney princess half marathon.  I have the trip planned with my mom and aunt.  It will be a girls weekend.  My kids and dh will stay home.  We just didnt have the money for everyone to come and my parents were so so gracious to give me this trip as a gift.  They are the best people in this world!  So I have been training for this trip/race since may.  I cant believe it is almost here and that I am going to actually do this.


Lindsay  I am so excited for you and cant wait to hear all about the race. You look absolutely fabulous! You should be so proud of yourself!

CCYes, I am journaling every bite thanks to your HH challenge.  I figure if you go to the trouble of running it and keeping track of everything, I will do my best to participate, and since I am kind of competitive and compulsive about stuff, if I am going to participate I try to get all the points.  So, thank you!   And I am so glad you got some rest and are feeling better.

Deb  I am so sorry about your familys loss.  Wow! I cant believe how cheaply you were able to get glasses.  We dont have insurance to cover that stuff and it gets soooo expensive!



ReAnSt said:


> I am down .4 of a pound.  I hope to do better this coming week but it is another busy week.  I am taking Monday off from work going to NYC.  Tues and Thurs I have night meetings and Saturday I have 3 events to go to.  I might have something Wedsnesday night but have to check to see if it is happening or not.
> 
> Just keep swimming and making healthy choices.



What a busy week you have ahead of you!   Enjoy NYC!



Disneywedding2010 said:


> We are leaving in the afternoon to go stay at the Gaylord Texan near our home. We'll be there for two nights. We don't normally get each other anything for Valentine's Day. We just decide to go stay in a nice hotel for a night or two.
> 
> Tuesday morning when we check out we'll be headed to San Antonio for two days. We are going to get to meet up with Alan's son. I know with each day that it gets closer they are both getting very excited. We also are going to visit my friend and her two kiddos. Katherine and I have decided that a trip to the outlet mall is much needed.



Have a fabulous trip. I hope Alans reunion/meeting with his son is everything you are all dreaming it will be.  Sending you good wishes!  

As for me, I was only down .8 this week, but Ill take whatever I can get.  I have made 2 huge changes in my habits and I am hoping they will pay off  I have been doing the 100 day exercise challenge on Facebook since January 1, but have been trying to mix up the workouts and to make some of them longer.  

The other drastic change this week is that I am journaling every bite.  We had a retirement dinner last night and it was a buffet but I made very good choices and didnt have cookies or cake.  Since I have to journal every bite, I have been thinking a lot before I eat anything.  LOL!  And if I cant figure out the points, I just choose something different.
Have a great day my Mickey teammates!


----------



## jenjolt

Hey guys!! I have to admit I have been hiding, because it has been a bad week!! I stayed okay on the scale but it still was a horrible eating week!! I feel like I'm losing the momentum I had before my trip!! But I'm hoping by admitting that and saying it outloud that it will kick in that I still haven't done too much damage and I can make changes!!! I don't want to go back, I must go forward but right now it's so much easier to choose the easy way instead of the hard way!!!

I just want to get back on track and feel good again!! I'm just putting this out there in cyberspace and hoping that now that I've said it, I can move pass it and start back again!! I'm just glad I have somewhere to say this!! So thanks for just being here!!


----------



## my3princes

Obviously things are upside down in our house this week.  Chris and I have decided not to weigh in.  Really don't need more bad news.  I need to go to the store and restock all the good stuff.  I think we're going to revert to the old WW plan as the new one hasn't seemed to work well for either of us.  While fruit is free it doesn't seem to reduce my weight when I use it as a filler and I certainly was eating more quantities even if it was fruit. Hopefully changing things up again will give us a kick in the butt and get us heading in the right direction


----------



## tggrrstarr

*2/13/11 Sunday QOTD*
What foods have you lost a taste for since you have started your journey?

I gave in to hunger last night and got some nuggets from Wendy's since my husband was getting his dinner there.  I ate two of them and couldn't eat any more, all I could taste was salt!  I have heard people say you lose your taste for fast food, and I never thought I would, but I really have!


----------



## Disneywedding2010

*2/13/11 Sunday QOTD*
What foods have you lost a taste for since you have started your journey?

Soda, hands down! I had gone 28 days without one. Well, I decided to split one with Alan and it made me sick. So, no more soda for me. Its been 44 days since I've had a full soda.

Other then that I can't eat a lot of sweets all at once like I used to be able to. It just gives me that "Oh I don't feel so great" feeling.


----------



## Sugarglider

QOTD Sun: doing OK without fast food! yesterday despite hunger I drove right past KFC telling myself I'd eat at home and that last time I'd had it wasn't that great. And Pizza - DH has wanted it a few times but I haven't really been motivated enough


----------



## tigger813

Hi everyone!!!

I'm back and have entered all the weigh ins I have received!!!!

Had an AWESOME time at Coco Key with fellow Disers! The kids all got along really well! I think the humidity may have helped Izzie's pneumonia! She hardly coughed yesterday and slept pretty well last night. The amoxycillin is bothering her tummy a bit but she is eating before having it.

Didn't eat that well this weekend but I will put in some extra work tomorrow working out and throughout the week. Going to have a shake for supper as I ate a lot of junk earlier today! Also had a few drinks yesterday. Today I had too much diet Pepsi so I will be drinking a lot of water tonight and all week!

Hoping I get a lot of weigh ins before 7:30PM tomorrow night!!!! 

Mickey is currently ahead by 3.5 pounds! 

Please proofread your weigh ins before you submit them! And remember that I need your current weight and not how much you lost this week. I check the weights from last week with this week's weight to make sure they match up! If there is a discrepency I will PM you back!!!!

TTFN


----------



## HappyMatt

*2/13/11 Sunday QOTD
What foods have you lost a taste for since you have started your journey?*

No more diet coke for me. The stuff makes me sick to my stomach now. I have also lost a taste for breads (biscuits, rolls), except I do crave a bagel every now and then.


----------



## Stinasmom

*2/13/11 Sunday QOTD
What foods have you lost a taste for since you have started your journey?
*

Bread here too, also deep fried stuff like french fries. Pizza. 
Average to bad wine & beer, just not worth the calories!

One of my best strategies through out the last several weeks is keeping busy to avoid snacking... unfortunately today, I am not filling up the hours. 

Sure have tried - I went through ALL my clothes and got rid of two bags worth. 
Practiced all the routines for this week's Jazzercise class set.
I got out the sewing machine and altered a few things. 
I dusted stuff in the basement/rec room for the first time in year. 

What I really should to is get back to work on the taxes. 

Laundry... there is always laundry 

Hope you are all having a good weekend too! (guess not busy enough is better than totally frazzled!)

Marcy


----------



## Bungle

*2/13/11 Sunday QOTD
What foods have you lost a taste for since you have started your journey?*

Fried foods.  Even driving past kfc makes me feel ill. Although I do seem to get the odd craving once a month

Off to hit the gym.


----------



## tiki23

QOTD:

Friday - Disney Tradition?  We have a lot!  
Always eat at Boma. I always buy an ornament and a car-type toy with a character in it.  Try to get picked for the Indy show - DS#2 has been in it twice!  Take a pic of DD in her "Adventure Girl" pose on the Adventureland Bridge.  Always go to the late EMH at Epcot and run back and forth between TT and M:S to see how many times we can get on each of them in the last hour - ditto with R'nR and ToT.

Saturday - Salad ingredients?  Fruit, nuts, lean meat, chicken.  I love mandarin oranges and chicken for an Asian flavor salad, lean steak and lime for Thai flavor, chicken and spinach with nuts and dried cranberries.  Oh - and Champagne vinegarette, yum!

Sunday - What foods have I lost a taste for?  Nothing, unfortunately!!  I LOVE food, but I am finding it easier to say "no" more often.  I did give up soda for the most part - I used to drink 4 cans of non-diet soda a day.  Now I occasionally have a Pepsi Max or a cherry limeaide.

I'm really despairing of ever getting my impulse eating out of control - I have to just say no, because once I have one cookie or one piece of candy or cheese, I can't say no!


----------



## tigger813

Sat QOTD: I love grilled chicken on my salad. I also like to put some French Fried onions on my salad.

Sun QOTD: I can't really think of anything I've lost the taste for. I haven't been able to eat regular ice cream for a few years now. My stomach can't handle the full sugar and fat content. I also can only drink diet soda. I have cut WAY back on soda. I still treat myself to the things I really love like M&Ms. I did have Chinese food the other night and it tasted good to me but made my feel bloated almost immediately. I only have it once every one to two months now. 

You've still got time to get those weigh ins!

I'm hoping to go to bed early tonight as I'm EXHAUSTED! But it's a good exhausted as it was from all the fun we had. I think I did the tube water slides about 8-10 times. I got to spend some time in the hot tub yesterday and today. I also did the lazy river! It was just a very relaxing weekend that I've really wanted for a long time! We even got half priced tickets for our next visit! We'll just have to pick a day when we can all just go and relax and hopefully it won't be as crowded though today was a lot less crowded than yesterday.

TTFN 

PS We're watching Walt: The Man Behind the Myth on CNBC!


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

cclovesdis said:


> I am down about a pound for the week, which is exciting after weeks of gaining. I didn't binge on Friday either! I haven't had soda since at least Friday too. I need to stay away from diet soda. I do so much better when I don't have any.



Great job CC.  

2/13/11 Sunday QOTD
What foods have you lost a taste for since you have started your journey?

Unfortunately I have not lost a taste for anything.  I am able to control myself better.  So if we do end up at a FF place I try to either pick the healthiest thing on the menu or limit myself to a small serving of something.  Things I would never thought of before.  

I got my run in today.  I planned on 8 miles but almost went 9.  During the last mile I came across a run away dog.  Luckily he had a tag and I was able to get him home to a very appreciate lady and her 4 year old son who was crying because he lost his dog.  The dogs name was mater.  It felt good to help out a family and save a dogs life.  He was running in the street and heading towards a very busy intersection so Im not sure what would of happened to him.  Glad I was there to help.

Now I am off to bed.  Got to catch up on my ZZZZ's.  Tomorrow starts another nutty week all over again.  Thank goodness I only have 8 more days of work until my trip.


----------



## Merryweather27

Hi everyone!  Just checking in.  


*2/11/11 Friday QOTD
Do you have a tradition when you go to Disney?  Something you collect or do every time you go?*

We get an ornament with the year on it each time, and try to ride Space Mountain as many times as possible. 

*2/12/11 Saturday QOTD: What is your favorite combination of foods in your salad?*

I'm not a big salad eater, so I don't usually have it at home to avoid stuff going bad before I could finish it.  But I'll happily get a salad at a restaurant.
I love salads that have some sort of fruit with walnuts and chicken over greens, BUT they usually love to put bleu cheese in those, and I can't stand bleu cheese!  I also love any kind of salad with really fresh, ripe tomatoes.
Don't like too much dressing - even before I started eating better, I always got my dressings on the side so I could add only the small amount I really wanted.

*2/13/11 Sunday QOTD: What foods have you lost a taste for since you have started your journey?*

Sadly, none.  I kinda wish that would happen for a few.  For me, it's usually the opposite - it's been so long since the last one, it tastes even better to me than back when I had it all the time.  I had a Coke last Monday, and it had probably been like a week and a half since my last one before that...man, that was the best Coke ever.    Much better tasting than when I used to drink 3-4 a day, LOL.  So, I am trying to stay away from things like as much as possible, because when I have one, I want more.


Have a great Monday, everyone!  GO TEAM MICKEY!


----------



## Flossbolna

Good morning everyone! I hope you have a good start into the week! 

Sunday QOTD:
I think I lost my taste for sugar. I still like sweet things, but lots of normal candy is just way too sweet for me, especially milk chocolate. It seems to me that the sweetness is covering every other taste that could be found there. Of course that does not prevent me from eating it now and then, but recently I was pretty good at stopping myself in the last minute because I knew that I would not really enjoy it.


----------



## tigger813

Good morning-

Feel asleep watching Walt The Man Behind the Myth on CNBC with DH! I was really enjoying it but just totally wiped out! I woke up at 4:45 and reset the alarm for 6. I'll work out later this morning after I run a few errands and then work out before Izzie gets home. Going to have a shake for breakfast and lunch and tonight I will have steak tips on the grill when Ash and I get home from dancing at 6. Need to pick up something to have with it like salad.

Time to make Ash's lunch.

TTFN


----------



## The Mystery Machine

Good morning all! Have not been on here much. I did real well the last 2 days with all of the eating out and running around. 

I also bought a book on stretching. Hopefully that will get me back on the road to exercise. I need to do a lot of stretching to help with my back and legs.

Have a good day.


----------



## tigger813

1 kid down 1 to go! No fever so she's off to school. Trying to get her to eat her breakfast so I can give her the amoxycillin she needs. 

Heading to Game Stop to get the girls some points for their DSis so they can download games. Going to make a special dessert for tonight. Gonna have steak tips and salad and carrots for supper. 

Gotta finish getting Izzie ready! She's not eating enough to sustain the meds so it's time for a battle!


----------



## tigger813

Team Mickey is still ahead by 4.5 pounds! You have until 7:30PM tonight to get your weigh in to me! Every weigh in counts!!!!

Team Donald is still ahead overall by 1.3 pounds1


----------



## Merryweather27

Frustrating weigh-in this morning!  I think I need a new scale now that I'm not losing 3-4 pounds a week anymore (not that I really want to spend the $$ until DH has a job again).  It's an old spring-based analog one, and it's very hard to see a loss of less than 2 pounds on it.  Not to mention each time I step on, it gives me a different weight - can't even try to stand "in the same spot" to get a consistent reading.  This morning it was giving me weights within a 4 pound range - from 2 under to 2 over the weight where I have been stuck for the 3 weeks...grr...

Oh, well.  Soldiering on!

Have a great morning everyone!

Nicole


----------



## tggrrstarr

*2/14/11 Monday QOTD*
In honor of Valentines Day, what if any treats will you eat today?  Will you be smart about it or will you pig out?

I might indulge in a chocolate covered strawberry later.  I will be going to dinner tonight at a deli my parents like so no worries in bad dinner choices, they do have a huge selection of baked goods though so if I am tempted a strawberry will do.


----------



## tggrrstarr

Sugarglider said:


> QOTD Fri: Disney Trad - gee - umm I haven't really noticed anything - cause whenever I go I do all my fav rides and try eating at different places.I do like going to Basin and buying a mickey soap.
> 
> My Favourite salad is Nicoise - tuna, roasted potatoes, lettuce, tomato, green beans, boiled egg, roasted pine nuts. I LOVE adding warm roasted small chunks of potato and sweet potato to salads.


I love the soaps at Basin!
That sounds really good!  I never thought about the roasted potatoes!  



Disneywedding2010 said:


> Tuesday morning when we check out we'll be headed to San Antonio for two days. We are going to get to meet up with Alan's son. I know with each day that it gets closer they are both getting very excited. We also are going to visit my friend and her two kiddos. Katherine and I have decided that a trip to the outlet mall is much needed.


That is so exciting!  I hope it all goes well!  It's nice you get to see your friend too!



cclovesdis said:


> I love adding fat free feta cheese to my salad. Other than that, I'll eat pretty much whatever veggies are in it. I do love green peppers (or orange or yellow or red).


I can't stand peppers, it's one of those foods I want to like, I just can't.  



keenercam said:


> The tulips were such a sweet idea by your DH!  Hiding in the closet? Hmmm I dont know.  I like being surprised but not startled, if that makes sense.  So, did you bring them home? Or leave them at work? Enjoy!
> 
> As for me, I was only down .8 this week, but Ill take whatever I can get.  I have made 2 huge changes in my habits and I am hoping they will pay off  I have been doing the 100 day exercise challenge on Facebook since January 1, but have been trying to mix up the workouts and to make some of them longer.
> 
> The other drastic change this week is that I am journaling every bite.  We had a retirement dinner last night and it was a buffet but I made very good choices and didnt have cookies or cake.  Since I have to journal every bite, I have been thinking a lot before I eat anything.  LOL!  And if I cant figure out the points, I just choose something different.
> Have a great day my Mickey teammates!



I have to keep them at work, unfortunately, otherwise Boo will try to eat them and end up mutilating them. 
I was down exactly .8 too, hey it's almost a pound and as long as I am losing something!
I know what you mean about the choices, I went to a breakfast buffet yesterday and I was super careful. As I went up to get a refill of oj, I was like do I really need this?  My splurge though was the breakfast potatoes. They are my weakness. I think I managed to stay within my calorie goal though. It is hard to eyeball it like that.



jenjolt said:


> Hey guys!! I have to admit I have been hiding, because it has been a bad week!! I stayed okay on the scale but it still was a horrible eating week!! I feel like I'm losing the momentum I had before my trip!! But I'm hoping by admitting that and saying it outloud that it will kick in that I still haven't done too much damage and I can make changes!!! I don't want to go back, I must go forward but right now it's so much easier to choose the easy way instead of the hard way!!!
> 
> I just want to get back on track and feel good again!! I'm just putting this out there in cyberspace and hoping that now that I've said it, I can move pass it and start back again!! I'm just glad I have somewhere to say this!! So thanks for just being here!!



I know what you mean, while I've managed to stay within my calories since my trip, my water drinking is suffering, I am drinking a little too much soda and it's been too easy to make not so good choices.  I need to stop it right away.  The moment I say to myself, "so what if I am over just 50 calories today" is the moment I know I am moving into bad territory. 



my3princes said:


> Obviously things are upside down in our house this week.  Chris and I have decided not to weigh in.  Really don't need more bad news.  I need to go to the store and restock all the good stuff.  I think we're going to revert to the old WW plan as the new one hasn't seemed to work well for either of us.  While fruit is free it doesn't seem to reduce my weight when I use it as a filler and I certainly was eating more quantities even if it was fruit. Hopefully changing things up again will give us a kick in the butt and get us heading in the right direction


I hope things get a little easier soon, I am sorry you have to go through this now. 
As for WW, I had briefly thought about trying the new plan, but then I realized that what I'm doing now is working, why change it?!  Sounds like what you were doing before might be what works for you. 

For me, my slow down has come from a reduction in my exercise, I just need to get back on track!  Warm weather this week might be just what I need.


----------



## keenercam

Good morning, everyone!  I am glad to be at work, mostly away from the two tempting treats I baked last night.  I made a vanilla cake with strawberry frosting and put "Happy Valentine's Day" on it for the men in my life.  I also baked a Trader (Baker) Joe's cinnamon crumb cake for the men to have for breakfast this morning.  Unfortunately, I did taste the batter & frosting, but I haven't eaten a piece of any of it.  I packed up cake for Andrew & J. to take to school, and I brought much of what was left to the office.  I am doing well avoiding all of it.

I have such a weird attitude about bringing food to the office.  Of the 16 people who work here, only 3 are not constantly talking about eating healthier and not eating any treats.  So, for the most part I am conscientious about not treating my colleagues and staff. I used to bring bagels & cream cheese at least a couple of times a month.  I used to also do donuts & muffins on alternating weeks. And I baked for the office a lot, because I like to bake but don't want the stuff at home.  Well, once everyone started saying how they were dieting or watching what they eat or giving me grief about tempting them, I stopped doing all of those treats.  We entertain a lot on the weekends, and most times I'll bring stuff in on Monday and put it on the kitchen table when I get in before 8.  Usually, by the time I go to get my second bottle of water around 10 a.m., whatever I have brought (regardless of the volume or what it is), is gone.  It's a great way to "get rid of" food, but I think it is ironic that 13 out of 16 people profess to not want it and say they won't eat it and poof! it's gone.  That's the only reason I haven't stopped bringing it.  If it were going to go to waste here, I would send it to my son's friends or to Howard's office.

Today, for my Valentine's treat for myself and 2 of my "kind of following WW" buddies here, I brought FiberPlus chocolate coconut caramel bars that taste just like Girl Scout Samoas.  I am saving mine for my late afternoon snack.  

I know I've said it before, but I am so glad to be journaling again.  It is absolutely critical to my success and I am so glad it is one of the Healthy Habits this week, because I feel more motivated to do it.  LOL!


----------



## Holly324

Hello all!  I have totally been MIA on these boards recently.  Things have just gotten a little too busy.  I am still checking in periodically, though!  I weighed in this morning, and to my surprise, I am down about 2 pounds from last week!!!    After having a few weeks of itsy bitsy gains and losses, that was REALLY nice to see!

Spent the early morning in the ER with my 4yo son today.  He woke up crying and in a panic because he couldn't breathe.  We took him to the bathroom and turned on the shower, but it didn't help too much.  DH kept him there while I got dressed, and we ran to the ER.  By the time we got there, he had calmed down, but he still couldn't take a deep breath.  He has croup.  I had never had any experience with it before, so it was scary for me!  He is fine, but on strict orders to rest so as to not aggrivate it.  Poor kid, he had no idea what was happening to him!

QOTD - I will be having a piece of chocolate today, but really no other splurges.  I usually have one piece of "good" chocolate every day - I have my faves, and I calculate the points.  I find that if I have that to look forward to every day, I don't splurge on other stuff as often. 

My sweet DH bought be pink roses Saturday, and he got me the movie I had been wanting to see, so we are going to settle in and watch that when he gets home from school tonight - can't wait!!  Oh yeah, I haven't been on here in awhile, but we heard back from our first grad school and he is in!!!  So exciting!!!  He still would prefer a different one, but he is thrilled to have gotten in! 

Hope you all are doing well!!  Go Team Mickey!!!

Happy Valentine's Day!


----------



## tggrrstarr

Sugarglider said:


> QOTD Sun: doing OK without fast food! yesterday despite hunger I drove right past KFC telling myself I'd eat at home and that last time I'd had it wasn't that great. And Pizza - DH has wanted it a few times but I haven't really been motivated enough


Awesome!  I like to keep protein bars on me for moments like that, they really help. 



HappyMatt said:


> *2/13/11 Sunday QOTD
> What foods have you lost a taste for since you have started your journey?*
> 
> No more diet coke for me. The stuff makes me sick to my stomach now. I have also lost a taste for breads (biscuits, rolls), except I do crave a bagel every now and then.


I am loving bagel thins.  They come in cinnamon raisin too, for only 110 calories. I just spray them with 0 cal butter spray and I'm set. 


Stinasmom said:


> One of my best strategies through out the last several weeks is keeping busy to avoid snacking... unfortunately today, I am not filling up the hours.
> 
> Laundry... there is always laundry
> 
> Hope you are all having a good weekend too! (guess not busy enough is better than totally frazzled!)
> 
> Marcy


I get so bored at work. All I want to do is snack!  One thing that helps me is tea. I have been drinking Teavana, I am so addicted!  It really fills me up and it takes a while to drink it, so I can really concentrate on it & not snacking.  My new flavors I'm trying are cocao mint, chocolate praline tort, Ginger coconut and almond biscotti.  The pineapple is really really good too!
Laundry is so out of control at my house, lol. 



tiki23 said:


> QOTD:
> 
> Friday - Disney Tradition?  We have a lot!
> Always eat at Boma. I always buy an ornament and a car-type toy with a character in it.  Try to get picked for the Indy show - DS#2 has been in it twice!  Take a pic of DD in her "Adventure Girl" pose on the Adventureland Bridge.  Always go to the late EMH at Epcot and run back and forth between TT and M:S to see how many times we can get on each of them in the last hour - ditto with R'nR and ToT.


I was so disappointed, they were doing construction on the Adventureland bridge, it was completely closed off. 



tigger813 said:


> I'm hoping to go to bed early tonight as I'm EXHAUSTED! But it's a good exhausted as it was from all the fun we had. I think I did the tube water slides about 8-10 times. I got to spend some time in the hot tub yesterday and today. I also did the lazy river! It was just a very relaxing weekend that I've really wanted for a long time! We even got half priced tickets for our next visit! We'll just have to pick a day when we can all just go and relax and hopefully it won't be as crowded though today was a lot less crowded than yesterday.
> 
> TTFN
> 
> PS We're watching Walt: The Man Behind the Myth on CNBC!


Glad you had fun, I want to do something like that soon. I hope they repeat the Walt special, I really wanted to see that. You really have a knack for finding these great specials on tv!  Can you be my tv guide?



mommyof2Pirates said:


> I got my run in today.  I planned on 8 miles but almost went 9.  During the last mile I came across a run away dog.  Luckily he had a tag and I was able to get him home to a very appreciate lady and her 4 year old son who was crying because he lost his dog.  The dogs name was mater.  It felt good to help out a family and save a dogs life.  He was running in the street and heading towards a very busy intersection so Im not sure what would of happened to him.  Glad I was there to help.
> 
> Now I am off to bed.  Got to catch up on my ZZZZ's.  Tomorrow starts another nutty week all over again.  Thank goodness I only have 8 more days of work until my trip.



That's great you were able to catch him, I hate it when I see stray animals outside, I worry about their safety.  When Jazz was young she would run away all the time, no matter how careful I was she would still escape. My dad saw her running on the main road once on his way home from work, it was a miracle we caught her that time.  Luckily that urge to run has went away with age. Plus she's too fat to get very far now. 



Merryweather27 said:


> Sadly, none.  I kinda wish that would happen for a few.  For me, it's usually the opposite - it's been so long since the last one, it tastes even better to me than back when I had it all the time.  I had a Coke last Monday, and it had probably been like a week and a half since my last one before that...man, that was the best Coke ever.    Much better tasting than when I used to drink 3-4 a day, LOL.  So, I am trying to stay away from things like as much as possible, because when I have one, I want more.
> 
> 
> Have a great Monday, everyone!  GO TEAM MICKEY!


For most foods, I agree with you. They taste amazing when I try them again. Those are the ones I save for special occasions. One word, Benihana!  My biggest weakness. But for fast food, I was surprised. All I can taste now is either the salt or the grease. 



Merryweather27 said:


> Frustrating weigh-in this morning!  I think I need a new scale now that I'm not losing 3-4 pounds a week anymore (not that I really want to spend the $$ until DH has a job again).  It's an old spring-based analog one, and it's very hard to see a loss of less than 2 pounds on it.  Not to mention each time I step on, it gives me a different weight - can't even try to stand "in the same spot" to get a consistent reading.  This morning it was giving me weights within a 4 pound range - from 2 under to 2 over the weight where I have been stuck for the 3 weeks...grr...
> 
> Oh, well.  Soldiering on!
> 
> Have a great morning everyone!
> 
> Nicole



When I first started dieting I bought a scale like that. It was so frustrating. So less than 2 weeks later I bought a digital one.  Best decision ever!


----------



## Bungle

tigger813 said:


> Good morning-
> 
> Feel asleep watching Walt The Man Behind the Myth on CNBC with DH! I was really enjoying it but just totally wiped out!



I did the exact same thing.  Made it about half an hour into it and dozed off.  Luckily I drvd it.  

*2/14/11 Monday QOTD
In honor of Valentines Day, what if any treats will you eat today? Will you be smart about it or will you pig out?*

I'm making my heart shaped meatloaf (corny I know ) and mashed potatoes and home made garlic herb rolls.  I will try just to have a small portion of each since they are so heavy.  I requested no chocolates this year so hopefully I will be okay.  


My knee is sore from running yesterday.  This is new to me so what would you guys do, take a rest day or go for it again today?  Not really sure, sometimes my legs get sore and they feel better when I workout but this feels different.


----------



## WeLoveLilo05

Hi all!
Another busy week here. More bridesmaids dress shopping, but I think we found the one we like. Everyone liked the pic and the price was ok, only one Bridesmaid (well my aunt who is my matron of honor) has tried it on but we're getting somewhere so hopefully within the next 2 weeks we'll have them tried on, colors picked out, sized, and ordered. Liz Fields Bridesmaids I am not sure what colors to pick, I am constantly playing with it. I like the Turquoise and Tiffany but I don't think they look good together so I am trying to figure out which one I like better and what other color to pick as the trim. And I think the flower will come off and straps can be added and it comes with a cute lil shawl. Alanna is off all week for "Winter Break". I have no idea what I am going to have for dinner tonight. 
The good news is even though I feel as though I snacked a lot this week I actually lost 1 pound and a few ounces. For me this was awesome b/c I was at a stand still for 2 weeks.
My indulge today for Valentine's Day is going to be Chocolate Covered strawberries. I got really good Strawberries from Foodtown the other day and fiance got me Dove chocolates (all that I wanted for Valentines day, told him just to get me that and peeps since we are saving up for our wedding) and he got 'em so that will be what I making and eating tonight lol. 

Last night my mom came over with chocolate wine for me to try. I really do enjoy wine but haven't had it in about a month, it was AWFUL! Ilk!



Holly324 said:


> Hello all!  I have totally been MIA on these boards recently.  Things have just gotten a little too busy.  I am still checking in periodically, though!  I weighed in this morning, and to my surprise, I am down about 2 pounds from last week!!!    After having a few weeks of itsy bitsy gains and losses, that was REALLY nice to see!
> 
> *Spent the early morning in the ER with my 4yo son today.  He woke up crying and in a panic because he couldn't breathe.  We took him to the bathroom and turned on the shower, but it didn't help too much.  DH kept him there while I got dressed, and we ran to the ER.  By the time we got there, he had calmed down, but he still couldn't take a deep breath.  He has croup.  I had never had any experience with it before, so it was scary for me!  He is fine, but on strict orders to rest so as to not aggrivate it.  Poor kid, he had no idea what was happening to him!*
> 
> QOTD - I will be having a piece of chocolate today, but really no other splurges.  I usually have one piece of "good" chocolate every day - I have my faves, and I calculate the points.  I find that if I have that to look forward to every day, I don't splurge on other stuff as often.
> 
> My sweet DH bought be pink roses Saturday, and he got me the movie I had been wanting to see, so we are going to settle in and watch that when he gets home from school tonight - can't wait!!  Oh yeah, I haven't been on here in awhile, but we heard back from our first grad school and he is in!!!  So exciting!!!  He still would prefer a different one, but he is thrilled to have gotten in!
> 
> Hope you all are doing well!!  Go Team Mickey!!!
> 
> Happy Valentine's Day!



Hope he is feeling better! Poor little guy!



tigger813 said:


> Sat QOTD: I love grilled chicken on my salad. I also like to put some French Fried onions on my salad.
> 
> Sun QOTD: I can't really think of anything I've lost the taste for. I haven't been able to eat regular ice cream for a few years now. My stomach can't handle the full sugar and fat content. I also can only drink diet soda. I have cut WAY back on soda. I still treat myself to the things I really love like M&Ms. I did have Chinese food the other night and it tasted good to me but made my feel bloated almost immediately. I only have it once every one to two months now.
> 
> You've still got time to get those weigh ins!
> 
> I'm hoping to go to bed early tonight as I'm EXHAUSTED! But it's a good exhausted as it was from all the fun we had. I think I did the tube water slides about 8-10 times. I got to spend some time in the hot tub yesterday and today. I also did the lazy river! It was just a very relaxing weekend that I've really wanted for a long time! We even got half priced tickets for our next visit! We'll just have to pick a day when we can all just go and relax and hopefully it won't be as crowded though today was a lot less crowded than yesterday.
> 
> TTFN
> 
> *PS We're watching Walt: The Man Behind the Myth on CNBC!*



I watched that last week or the week before that with fiance and he kept saying Walt seemed like a jerk, of course being the Disney freak I am I got so offended! Do you think he came off that way? From my understanding, about the whole strike thing, he didn't want a union that was run by communists? Is that right? I was asking people on the DIS about it 2 weeks ago haha.


----------



## tggrrstarr

Bungle said:


> My knee is sore from running yesterday.  This is new to me so what would you guys do, take a rest day or go for it again today?  Not really sure, sometimes my legs get sore and they feel better when I workout but this feels different.



Be careful. I hurt my knee really bad last fall. It took a month for it to get better. I would take a day off and just walk. See how it feels tomorrow.  My initial pain lasted for almost a full week before lessening at all.  I knew that wasn't my normal kind of aches, so I ended up going to the doctor.  It hurt the worst when I crouched down.


----------



## tigger813

Every weigh in counts! Mickey is ahead by .9 pounds at the moment!!!


----------



## KSH

Hi Team!

Hope everyone is doing well.  I have already had too many treats today, so I guess my answer for the QOTD is pig out!  We are having a bake sale in my office so of course I had to support them!  I had planned to have one treat (then no dessert at dinner tonight) but because of a stressful morning I went back and got a second treat.  I did exercise already today so at least that helps some, now I am going to drink a lot of water this afternoon to try and see if I can keep a few of the calories from sticking around!!

The rest of the week will be better.  I went to the farmer's market yesterday and stocked up on fruit and veggies.  It is amazing how much cheaper it is to shop there.  Need to make it a weekly habit, I'm sure it will help.

Have a great week!

Karen


----------



## tigger813

QOTD: I had one twisted Cheeto and then I'm making a special creme de menthe dessert I saw on food network last week on Sandra Lee's show...just mixed it and put it in the crock pot...i'll let you know how it turns out. i sampled a tiny bit of batter.

We're having beef stir fry for supper on no yolk egg noodles...also got a package of salad and fat free croutons...DH will make supper while I'm at dancing with Ashleigh.

I had a shake for b'fast and one for lunch and having some Earl Grey Green Tea right now. I'll probably have another cup as well.

TTFN 

PS I bought the new Kingdom Hearts game for the DSi for DH and myself for Valentine's Day

PSS 13 years ago today Brian gave me my first trip to WDW for Valentine's Day! I have the card in the scrap book I made after we got married! It simply stated...WE'RE GOING TO DISNEY WORLD!


----------



## dis-happy

Hello Mickey-ites!

Happy Valentines Day.  DH and I went out to lunch today, at a Japenese hibatchi place near our house.  After looking at the menu ahead of time I thought it would be pretty safe to eat there.  Still a little high on points for the day (that yummy fried rice plus noodles! ack!  and the safe part of the meal with veggies and steak).  But I'm still within my daily total.  Looks like salad tonight for dinner though.

Asked DH to NOT do See's Candy this year (he's a sweetie and will usually special order it for me since it's not availble east of the Mississippi River).  Instead I got flowers  and he got a computer game the kids helped me pick out.

I'm trying to be super restrained and not weigh myself UNTIL official weigh-in day on Friday.  I don't want to be a scale slave and thought the surprise at the end of the week would be kind of nice.  We'll see....

Go Team Mickey!


----------



## kinntj

Hi fellow losers!  On Friday I forgot to weigh in because I had to fast for blood work.  All of it came back normal, so I'm so happy that I don't have high cholesterol and my glucose level is normal.  With adult on set diabetes running through the family, I feel I need to get this weight off.  I did weigh in on Saturday morning and lost 1 pound.  I'm just so glad that I'm going in the right direction, but hoping to lose more as time goes on.

It's time to kick up exercise!  I'm still doing WATP, but I'm going to start doing weights this week too.  

This month we changed from white bread to all whole wheat.  Even the kids are starting to eat it more.  They like it mostly as toast; which I figured would happen.  They think it's o.k. as part of a sandwich, but they make faces.  I think they'll get use to it.  They already love brown rice, so it's only a matter of time.


----------



## Sugarglider

QOTD: Valentines Day: well - this is just gonna make you all groan. DH and I had a special treat - steamed fish with rice noodles - yes it's TRUE! and NO dessert/chocolate or anything.


----------



## Rose&Mike

jenjolt said:


> Hey guys!! I have to admit I have been hiding, because it has been a bad week!! I stayed okay on the scale but it still was a horrible eating week!! I feel like I'm losing the momentum I had before my trip!! But I'm hoping by admitting that and saying it outloud that it will kick in that I still haven't done too much damage and I can make changes!!! I don't want to go back, I must go forward but right now it's so much easier to choose the easy way instead of the hard way!!!
> 
> I just want to get back on track and feel good again!! I'm just putting this out there in cyberspace and hoping that now that I've said it, I can move pass it and start back again!! I'm just glad I have somewhere to say this!! So thanks for just being here!!


I hope by putting it out there you are feeling back on track. The most important lesson I have learned is to not quit and throw in the towel when I have a setback but to keep moving forward. Let us know how you are doing.



The Mystery Machine said:


> Good morning all! Have not been on here much. I did real well the last 2 days with all of the eating out and running around.
> 
> I also bought a book on stretching. Hopefully that will get me back on the road to exercise. I need to do a lot of stretching to help with my back and legs.
> 
> Have a good day.


Hope you are doing well MM.



Bungle said:


> My knee is sore from running yesterday.  This is new to me so what would you guys do, take a rest day or go for it again today?  Not really sure, sometimes my legs get sore and they feel better when I workout but this feels different.


Being sore is tricky. It's a fine line between sore and pain/injury. If it truly is just sore, you could start out slow and see how it feels but if you have any pain at all STOP. Or you could rest and try again tomorrow. I very rarely run two days in a row, but I'm in my 40s and have to fight off shin splints and plantar fasciitis. Hang in there.


----------



## tigger813

Oh well, I had to make a special dessert! And I liked it so much I had 2 helpings with some light vanilla ice cream! Oh well, it's Valentine's Day! I'll be good the rest of the week!

Congrats Team Mickey!!!!! We won again!!!!! by 6.3 pounds!!!!

And this is the coolest part! Both teams are tied with the same exact total weight loss so far for the challenge! with 452.4 pounds!!!!

TTFN 

I hope to get up the results up tomorrow during the day. I will take my laptop to work tomorrow so I can get it all ready and post when I get home.


----------



## HappyMatt

*2/14/11 Monday QOTD
In honor of Valentines Day, what if any treats will you eat today? Will you be smart about it or will you pig out?*

We did pretty good today. Instead of a box of candy, I got the family an edible bouquet. It was a ton of strawberries with grapes and pineapple cut into hearts. It was a great.

For dinner I baked some salmon (pink in honor of Valentine's day) and sautéed some asparagus.

As a bonus treat, Tracy and I each enjoyed a square of Ghirardelli dark chocolate. It was really good.


----------



## Merryweather27

Well, I have had quite the Valentine's Day!  DH and I went ice skating, and I fell and broke my right arm in two places, both just beneath the wrist.  It's splinted now - have to make an appt with the orthopedist to get it set and casted in the next couple days.  It's apparently a "tricky set" and they are hoping part of it will go back in place on its own over the next 24 hours as the swelling goes down.



tggrrstarr said:


> *2/14/11 Monday QOTD*
> In honor of Valentines Day, what if any treats will you eat today?  Will you be smart about it or will you pig out?



I had a chocolate-covered strawberry.  I also made M&M cookies for DH, and had one.



HappyMatt said:


> Instead of a box of candy, I got the family an edible bouquet. It was a ton of strawberries with grapes and pineapple cut into hearts. It was a great.



Wow, that sounds adorable!  And delicious!

Man, this reply has taken a long time to type with only one hand - and my off-hand at that!    Thankfully, when they put my real cast on, it won't go so high up on my fingers, so I should get more mobility back for writing and typing.

Have a great night, everybody!


----------



## tigger813

Oh, Merryweather!!!!! I hope your arm heels quickly!!!!! What a way to spend Valentine's Day!!!!

Slept in this morning. DH had to get up in the middle of the night to help a co-worker with something. We didn't get to sleep until late. I took some Tylenol PM last night and may have taken it too late so I couldn't wake up. Ash and I are off to the wellness center. Some of Brian's co-workers want to try to lose some weight so they asked me to pick up some shake mixes for them.

I will do 3 miles during BL tonight. I don't know if I'll have time to work out before then. I'm so tired right now I don't know how I will have energy to work out later. Hopefully the tea will kick in quickly!

TTFN


----------



## kinntj

Merryweather27 said:


> Well, I have had quite the Valentine's Day!  DH and I went ice skating, and I fell and broke my right arm in two places, both just beneath the wrist.  It's splinted now - have to make an appt with the orthopedist to get it set and casted in the next couple days.



Sorry about your arm and I hope for quick healing.  




tigger813 said:


> Congrats Team Mickey!!!!! We won again!!!!! by 6.3 pounds!!!!
> 
> And this is the coolest part! Both teams are tied with the same exact total weight loss so far for the challenge! with 452.4 pounds!!!!



Congratulations Team Mickey!  452+ pounds is impressive.  Here's to less of us next week!



HappyMatt said:


> For dinner I baked some salmon (pink in honor of Valentine's day) and sautéed some asparagus.
> 
> As a bonus treat, Tracy and I each enjoyed a square of Ghirardelli dark chocolate. It was really good.



Sounds like a really healthy meals and yummy!  I love those fruit on a stick bouquets.  They are pricy, but pretty and yummy to eat.  



tigger813 said:


> Slept in this morning. DH had to get up in the middle of the night to help a co-worker with something. We didn't get to sleep until late. I took some Tylenol PM last night and may have taken it too late so I couldn't wake up. Ash and I are off to the wellness center. Some of Brian's co-workers want to try to lose some weight so they asked me to pick up some shake mixes for them.
> 
> I will do 3 miles during BL tonight. I don't know if I'll have time to work out before then. I'm so tired right now I don't know how I will have energy to work out later. Hopefully the tea will kick in quickly!
> 
> TTFN



Hope you get better.  I can relate to headaches, as I get mirgraines monthly and it's a pain to get through the day.  

Have a great workout.  I plan to workout after Regis and Kelly.  This gives me time to clean up the kitchen after the morning rush.  It's amazing how organization goes out the window in the morning.


Have a great on plan day today!


----------



## keenercam

Nicole - I am so sorry about your wrist.   Sending you good thoughts for quick healing.     I have been meaning to ask how your DH's job search is going?  I know he was working with three employment agencies and had some prospects. Any progress?

Yay for Team Mickey!

I was considering taking the boys out to a chinese buffet last night (J. has only eaten in a real restaurant a couple of times and has never been to/seen a buffet), but I decided to cook instead.  So, it was much easier to control my intake yesterday than I'd thought.  I went a bit over because I ate a small piece of the vanilla cake I'd baked Sunday, but I have been earning lots of Activity Points that I don't even count, much less use.  I am hoping to see a much better weigh in this week.  Oh, and I only ate ONE piece of chocolate from the heart box Howard brought me.    Oh, and yes, CC, I journaled every bite.  

Have a great Tuesday everyone!


----------



## my3princes

Merryweather27 said:


> Well, I have had quite the Valentine's Day!  DH and I went ice skating, and I fell and broke my right arm in two places, both just beneath the wrist.  It's splinted now - have to make an appt with the orthopedist to get it set and casted in the next couple days.  It's apparently a "tricky set" and they are hoping part of it will go back in place on its own over the next 24 hours as the swelling goes down.
> 
> 
> 
> I had a chocolate-covered strawberry.  I also made M&M cookies for DH, and had one.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, that sounds adorable!  And delicious!
> 
> Man, this reply has taken a long time to type with only one hand - and my off-hand at that!    Thankfully, when they put my real cast on, it won't go so high up on my fingers, so I should get more mobility back for writing and typing.
> 
> Have a great night, everybody!



Ouch.  I hope it heals quickly and that it doesn't hurt to bad when they set it.


----------



## my3princes

Hello   still reading along, just not doing a good job of participating.  We had a nice day yesterday.  We took the kids to pizza hut for the lunch buffet.  I didn't eat too much, much less than I would have in the past.  Then we all went to the movies.  We saw Just Go With It.  It was really funny and we all enjoyed it.  DH said it was one of the funniest movies that he's seen in years.  I brought all my men home and headed to work at the restaurant.  It was quite busy for a Monday night, but not to busy in the bar.  Tips weren't great for me, I survived unscaved.  In the restaurant industry New year's Eve and Valentine's Day are called amateur holidays because people that never eat out feel the need to on those days.  That results in lots of frozen or fruity drinks that take longer to make as well as people not knowing restaurant etiquette or proper tipping.  I heard some of the waitresses commenting that people didn't tip at all or left under 5%.  Isn't it interesting how things are perceived


----------



## tggrrstarr

*2/15/11 Tuesday QOTD*
What is your favorite way to add fruit or veggies into your breakfast?

I've been on a mushroom, zucchini and spinach eggbeaters omelet kick lately. I also like the occasional blueberry wheat pancake. 

Sorry for the late start today, I've been grocery shopping and cleaning all morning.  It takes twice as long to unpack it all with Boo attacking the bread, climbing into the empty 12 pack boxes and trying to destroy the new cat food bag.  

I did good on treats yesterday, I just had the one strawberry, but I went slightly over in calories. I didn't have my usual foods around me so I couldn't control my calories as well.  My bad choice of the day was Subway.  I love it for breakfast, but the bread just kills me at lunch. A 6" sub doesn't fill me up for long, and then I ended up eating the other half I was saving for today.  Back on track today though.


----------



## Stinasmom

Good Morning Team!

Contrats Team Mickey for the weight loss this last week! 
Hundreds of pounds have been lost! How cool is that?!


*2/15/11 Tuesday QOTD
What is your favorite way to add fruit or veggies into your breakfast?*

Just this morning I added berries to my yogurt. Yum! 
I also love lots of veges in an omelet. 

Did everyone have a fun Valentines day? I did splurge on champagne and really dark chocolate (85% cocoa  - that's a bit too dark, think I will cook with the rest!)
DH & DS brought me flowers during my jazzercise class, it was pretty cute. 
My DD14 got tons of stuff delivered to her through out the day, some from her girl - friends, some from a couple hopeful boys, but unfortunately the boy she is really interested in didn't come through yet. Ah, the drama of teens!!!

Back on track today. Coffee is ready... mmm...

Have a great one!

Marcy


----------



## keenercam

2/15/11 Tuesday QOTD
What is your favorite way to add fruit or veggies into your breakfast?

I love reducing some chunky salsa and putting it over my eggbeaters.  At work, I have been enjoying a sliced apple with my hard-boiled egg whites for breakfast.  The combination of the protein and the sweet apple has great staying power for me.


----------



## tigger813

I will get up the results later today! Ended up getting called into work early for a client and then was helping to rearrange stuff with my boss. Leaving here in about 45 minutes and then I have a few errands to do before I go home. Still planning on my 2-3 miles during BL tonight. I just couldn't do it this morning. My green tea is perking me up though! I'm on my 3rd cup for the day. I also have my big bottle of water that I need to get drinking.

Made another sale for Herbalife and am excited about a training that I am going to this weekend! Which reminds me that I need to take Saturday off from work. DONE!

Just finished my lunch. Planning on another shake for supper tonight. I need to boost my weight loss this week!

Well, I'll check back in later tonight with all of you!

TTFN


----------



## tigger813

QOTD: I add fruit to my protein shakes. When I make eggbeater omelets I love to put mushrooms in them. I had mushrooms and onions  in my beef stir fry last night! So good!


----------



## Cupcaker

Happy belated valentines everyone!

Sorry for the long time between posts.  Of course I got slammed with work again and have been super busy non-stop, even working over the weekend.  I have a break before deadlines for projects so I was able to catch up with all the posts  

One major update for me...Im getting married!!! ok you know this, but I have a date! October 28, 2011.  The whole church and priest thing hasnt been worked out yet.  Im meeting with priest #3 today to see if he can marry us  But I have decided to book the reception venue and cross my fingers that the church thing will work out.  We couldnt wait any longer for an ok from the church as we were losing days at our first choice venues because other people were booking first.  I'll post more wedding info later, but I just wanted to come on and say hi and reply to you all.

*Deb*- Deb, Im so sorry about the layoffs.  I hope the stress has lessened for you and you find a great job soon.  great job with the Apollo costume.  How did his speech go?

*Dave*- Wow you took a picture with Dave Smith! I used to love reading his little things in the Disney emails.

*Merryweather27*- Oh no, sorry about your arm.  My MIL has the same break.  I think for now you can ice it.  Keep it elevated a lot so it doesnt swell.  Thats what I observed with her.  BTW, Love this quote: I also tried on my two-sizes-down test pants tonight, and they fit! A bit snug still, but no longer inappopriate-to-wear-in-public snug! Woo-hoo!  Congrats!!!!  

*Tiki23*- I also love your quote: skinny girls taste everything, and eat nothing.  I try not to deprive myself because that will just lead to bingeing, but if I taste something I get satisfied and its only a small fraction of the calories.

*weLoveLilo05*- Le Cellier and Liberty Tree Tavern are yummy dinner choices if youre in need of suggestions.  Yay for finding your bridesmaid dresses!

*Cam*- Congrats on completing the 5k!  Good luck with your upcoming planning for your cruise.  I love visiting Europe

*Disneywedding2010*- 

*KristiMc*- Good quote: Instead of giving myself reasons why I can't, I give myself reasons why I can. 

*HappyMatt*- Even though you may have gained from your vacation, at least you know its possible to take it off again because you have done it before.  Welcome back!

*Bungle & Flossbolna*- Welcome!

*Lindsay*- You have come a long way! Congratulations, I am proud of you!  You look great and your shirt is too cute.

*Tracey*- Glad you had a great weekend and Izzie is doing better. Aww Brian is so awesome giving you a trip to WDW for valentines day.  I would have married him too


Oh I forgot to mention this week I have finally lost a total of 60 pounds!  Down to 120....one of my all-time goals.  Just a few more pounds before I go to maintain


----------



## tigger813

Mickey Statistics: Week 6
Here we celebrate our progress and recognize our superstars.

Reminders:
-after 3 weeks of no reporting, you are dropped from the challenged  can re-start at any time, though  
-if anybody knows they will miss weighing in, just PM and let me know and youll be marked excused  

First some stats

MAINTAINERS:
(staying within 2 lbs of their maintain weight is successfully maintaining!)
# of Maintainers Reporting In & Successfully Maintaining: 3
Congrats Rose & Mike and Redwalker !!!!Welcome StinasMom to the maintainer list!

LOSERS:
Excused------------------------- 1
weigh ins----------------------- 46
gains---------------------------- 9
maintains------------------------ 3
losses-------------------------- 34


Biggest Loser 11 Spring Challenge Week 6 Team Mickey!
This weeks group loss is 39.6 lbs.
Average percentage of weight lost .49 % 
Total group weight loss so far 452.4 pounds! 

   AWESOME!

Before the weekly superstar list comes the disclaimer. I am human and I make mistakes. If you have any questions please contact me. For your reference this is the magic percentage of weight lost formula - weight loss for the week divided by weight for last week times 100, that gives us the percentage. Now let me test that with my numbers for week 1, click, click, click goes the calculator. Yes, that agrees with the percentage on the magic spreadsheet. (btw if its been more than 1 week between weigh-ins, then the % loss is divided by the number of weeks, to keep everybody on the same basis)

Now let's get to the good stuff. Who were our superstars of the week? This time Ive done a TOP 10 LIST ! That criteria may change from week to week. Hey I'm in charge here and I get paid nothin' to do this so you better take what you can get!    (and if theres something you want to know, just ask me!)

The WISH Biggest Loser 11 Spring Challenge Week 6 Mickey Superstars!! 

#10- 1.11%  Poochie 
#9- 1.12%  ScubaD 
#8- 1.14%  Cupcaker
#7- 1.19%  KSH 
#6- 1.24%  Sugarglider 
#5- 1.36% Swissfamilyrobinson
#3- 1.70% Bungle
#3- 1.70% WeLoveLilo05 
#2- 2.03%  aamomma 
and now
The WISH Biggest Loser 11 Spring Challenge
Week 6 Team Mickey Biggest Loser is:
#1- 3.36%StinasMom- now a maintainer!!!!! 

Quote from Dare2Dream: How is your week going? Are you OP (on program)? Are you exercising? Drinking that water? You know what to do to make the magic happen. Get on the wagon. We are all here to help you on the journey. We can do this one day at a time. One bite at a time.

Have a healthy day!
Congratulations *StinasMom* !!!  
What a great week you had. Keep up the good work. We have a very special clippie reserved for our weekly Biggest Loser. Wear it with pride this week!  :

This is our weekly reigning Biggest Loser clippie. We have the large version



or use this
http://photopost.wdwinfo.com/data/500/31040weeklyBLsmall1.jpg
followed by 

or we have a medium version



or use this
http://photopost.wdwinfo.com/data/500/31040weeklyBLmed.jpg
followed by 

and we have a small version



or use
http://photopost.wdwinfo.com/data/500/31040weeklyBLsm.jpg
followed by 

Thanks to ohMom-Molli for these clippies. They were used for a previous BL but we can recycle. Don't they look great!  


I have removed some parts of the results as I'm feeling overwhelmed and with people coming and going it's hard to keep track. I've left in the most important parts. 

I will post the % to goal results later!!!

TTFN


----------



## tigger813

% to goal Team Mickey

Tigger813	24.59 
sgcruiser	10.00 
maslex	14.67 
girlrea	20.00 
RayaniFoxmur	32.60 
my3princes	11.50 
aamomma	60.00 
tggrrstarr	13.71 
tmfranlk	17.86 
jenjolt	47.20 
janmadre	5.91 
liesel	16.00 
HappyMatt	60.87 
DisneyYooper	3.33 
TheMysteryMachine	3.33 
KSH	5.00 
KristiMc	27.84 
Alex&Evan'sMom	4.44 
GoodMorningDewDrop	14.50 
yanni2	0.38 
jamesnnick	16.67 
Cupcaker	63.04 
dis-happy	43.48 
WDWAngela	4.80 
pigletz	26.67 
Yogamomma	7.00 
keenercam	12.00 
Stinasmom	138.46 
Kitchensinkguy	35.64 
Merryweather27	60.00 
WeLoveLilo05	47.78 
lovedvc	36.00 
MrsD	77.97 
DavidandDenise	19.00 
MaryJo	15.00 
PrincessNancy	60.00 
Flipflopmom	52.14 
DaisyJaneDisney	17.39 
mommof2pirates	19.00 
mizzoutiger76	-33.33 
holly324	23.00 
swissfamilyrobinson	12.00 
sugarglider	46.15 
smile4stamps	50.0
snow_white's_mom	0.0
PedroPete3	0.0
fly4free2	0.0
jking6	0.0
PrinceCharmingsMom	0.0
jenthemom22	0.0
rothesaydismom	0.0
sarahrip	-5.7
poochie	6.0
surferstitch16	16.7


----------



## keenercam

Tracey - You are amazing!! Thank you so much for tracking all of this.  

Congratulations to all of our losers and maintainers and to everyone who is "showing up"!! 

And huge congrats to our Top 10 and especially stinasmom!!!


----------



## KristiMc

Hello,

Sorry I have been missing - I have strep throat and so does my little guy.  Not fun.  Hopefully we will get all of our illnesses out of the way before our cruise in 38 days.

Cupcaker - Congrats on your upcoming wedding.  October is a beautiful time of year to get married.  I got married on 10/24/98.

Hope everyone is having a great day and congrats to our top 10.  I hope to get back on that list soon.


----------



## Bungle

*2/15/11 Tuesday QOTD
What is your favorite way to add fruit or veggies into your breakfast?*

Honestly I don't  Unless iced coffee is a vegetable.  I usually just have eggs and coffee.



I can't believe I made top 10!  I'm sure that will fade soon though.  I think I'm just losing a lot of water weight because I started running and stopped eating ice cream for dinner.  Awful I know but my eating habits were so bad.


----------



## Stinasmom

Yea! I did it! Why I didn't do this years ago I don't know. I guess because I teach Jazzercise and felt fit, I didn't want to diet or change my lifestyle. But really, some changes needed to be made anyway, and my lifestyle is all the better for it!

I NEVER, EVER thought I'd show this picture to ANYONE let alone put it on the internet... I can't believe how unflattering it is, but as a *"BEFORE"* picture, it tells the story:








AND NOW FOR THE *AFTER!!!!* YES, THOSE ARE MY DAUGHTER'S JEANS! (one of my goals from an earlier QOTD)






I am ready for my cruise and beach vacation next month!


Thanks for all the support and tracking.   It is fun to see how everyone is doing.


Marcy


----------



## keenercam

Wow, Marcy!!! You look absolutely fabulous.  You were really, really beautiful in that first picture but you are so fit and fabulous now. Congratulations on seeing all of your effort pay off!


----------



## KSH

Stinasmom said:


> Yea! I did it! Why I didn't do this years ago I don't know. I guess because I teach Jazzercise and felt fit, I didn't want to diet or change my lifestyle. But really, some changes needed to be made anyway, and my lifestyle is all the better for it!
> 
> I NEVER, EVER thought I'd show this picture to ANYONE let alone put it on the internet... I can't believe how unflattering it is, but as a *"BEFORE"* picture, it tells the story:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AND NOW FOR THE *AFTER!!!!* YES, THOSE ARE MY DAUGHTER'S JEANS! (one of my goals from an earlier QOTD)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am ready for my cruise and beach vacation next month!
> 
> 
> Thanks for all the support and tracking.   It is fun to see how everyone is doing.
> 
> 
> Marcy



Congratulations Marcy!  You look fabulous!!  It must feel so good to reach your goals.  I may have missed it somewhere but how long did it take you to get there?  Sometimes lately I feel like it is one step forward two steps back, but seeing results like yours reminds me the journey is worth it!  Congratulations again!

And way to go Team Mickey, another great week!  

Karen


----------



## cclovesdis

Not much to report, yet again. I've been busy with work and the usual stuff and unfortunately, my WISH BL time is taking a hit. I'm going to spend some time working on HH now and will hopefully have the results up tomorrow.

Have a great, OP day tomorrow everyone!


----------



## tigger813

Marcy- All I can say is WOW!!!!! I will try and post my before and after photo at some point!!!!

Anyone up for my Tuesday night challenge? 2-3 miles on the elliptical is what I'm planning on doing during Biggest Loser tonight! Hope my feet don't start hurting too fast!

I've had a great day food wise and plan on keeping it up for tomorrow and the rest of the week. Drinking a bottle of water and will have another one while working out and another when I'm done! I should do well this weekend as I'll be at an Herbalife training and more than likely have a shake for lunch! I have to figure out what to take for lunch on Friday on the field trip. 

Time to get myself ready for my workout!

TTFN  

I'll check back in when I'm done!


----------



## Disneywedding2010

*Evening Team Mickey*

Well, today hasn't been all that great. We were suppose to leave for San Antonio and go see DF's son but it didn't happen. We were at the hotel last night and around 3am I got really bad chest pain. I've been having this happen on and off and no one can figure out why. We decided to come home instead and try at a later date to come down and see him. I got home, popped some pain medication, and crashed for 3 hours. 

I had lasagna hamburger helper for lunch and when Alan gets home we're going to go grab something for dinner. I'll get back on track tomorrow. 

Oh and totally off topic but Monday I'm calling Member Services at DVC and booking our 2 bedroom villa for our trip in September. Its a toss up between Old Key West and Kidani Village. I can't decide . We've stayed at a 1 bedroom at OKW last Christmas. I loved how big the room was but didn't really like how spread out it was. If I had enough points I'd go stay at our home resort (BLT). However, we don't have enough points and I don't want to waste all my points from next year on this year. 

I'm leaning toward Kidani Village for the simple fact that we haven't been there yet.


----------



## tigger813

2.26 miles done, 752.2 calories...tension 3 and 2.  I would've done more but my foot started feeling kind of funny and both feet were falling asleep. I'll do 2 more miles in the morning. I intend to get up tomorrow no matter what. I have the morning to myself though I really want to get some cleaning done as well. I still need to listen to some podcasts. I just haven't had time. 

Having some more water right now. Came upstairs to watch the rest of BL with DH! He's playing his game I gave him for Christmas. I'm going to try out Kingdom Hearts. I just hope I can put it down! I think I'll have some Cinnamon Cheerios as well.

TTFN


----------



## Merryweather27

Thanks for all the good thoughts on my wrist.  It is casted now and probably more achy than last night with all the poking and prodding it endured today, but that should get better over the next couple of days.  

Had a brief scare at the orthopedist.  Based on last night's x-rays he thought it was 14% out of alignment and would need surgery for a plate and screws (yikes!).  But he took a clearer, more detailed set of x-rays and it turned out to be only 5% off, which is in the ok range to heal on its own.  Have to get another x-ray next week just to be sure it's staying in place but then I should be in the clear.  

Will have this short cast for 6 weeks.  My fingers are free now so I should be able to write and type with it once the pain subsides more.  They gave me Vicodin, but it makes me incredibly dizzy and nauseated, even on a full stomach, so I am trying to get by just on extra strength tylenol.



keenercam said:


> I have been meaning to ask how your DH's job search is going?  I know he was working with three employment agencies and had some prospects. Any progress?



He has been on a couple interviews, but these all seem to be multi-stage processes with phone interviews, 2-3 in-person interviews etc., so it's all still a waiting game.  The one he'd really like is with a federal contractor that does IT for the federal court system, so the company likes his resume but is waiting for the government to look at it and see if they like him before scheduling an interview.  



my3princes said:


> I brought all my men home and headed to work at the restaurant.  It was quite busy for a Monday night, but not to busy in the bar.  Tips weren't great for me, I survived unscaved.  In the restaurant industry New year's Eve and Valentine's Day are called amateur holidays because people that never eat out feel the need to on those days.  That results in lots of frozen or fruity drinks that take longer to make as well as people not knowing restaurant etiquette or proper tipping.  I heard some of the waitresses commenting that people didn't tip at all or left under 5%.  Isn't it interesting how things are perceived



Wow, that stinks.  For such a busy night you should at least be able to expect good tips!  Then again, DH and I were weekly restaurant diners before his job loss and my renewed health focus, and we always avoided eating out on Valentine's Day like the plague (how is it romantic to feel packed into a place like sardines?).  So I guess I can see it.  Still stinks, though.  Non-tippers make me .



KristiMc said:


> Hello,
> 
> Sorry I have been missing - I have strep throat and so does my little guy.  Not fun.



Sorry you guys are feeling sick.    Hope you are both back to healthy soon! 



tigger813 said:


> Slept in this morning. DH had to get up in the middle of the night to help a co-worker with something. We didn't get to sleep until late. I took some Tylenol PM last night and may have taken it too late so I couldn't wake up.



Ugh, I hate when that happens!  I am always leery of taking anything that makes me sleep because I am always dragging the next day!



keenercam said:


> I love reducing some chunky salsa and putting it over my eggbeaters.



Mmmm...that sounds tasty!



Stinasmom said:


> I NEVER, EVER thought I'd show this picture to ANYONE let alone put it on the internet... I can't believe how unflattering it is, but as a *"BEFORE"* picture, it tells the story:
> 
> AND NOW FOR THE *AFTER!!!!* YES, THOSE ARE MY DAUGHTER'S JEANS! (one of my goals from an earlier QOTD)



Way to go, Marcy!  You are beautiful in both pictures (and trust me, my "before" pic is soooooooooo much less flattering!), but you are happier, healthier, and fabulous looking in the "After"!  

You are inspiring me to have a goal of fitting into my sister's jeans!    She is 4 years younger than me and has always been "the thin one."



Disneywedding2010 said:


> *Evening Team Mickey*
> 
> Well, today hasn't been all that great. We were suppose to leave for San Antonio and go see DF's son but it didn't happen. We were at the hotel last night and around 3am I got really bad chest pain. I've been having this happen on and off and no one can figure out why. We decided to come home instead and try at a later date to come down and see him. I got home, popped some pain medication, and crashed for 3 hours.



Oh, no!  Hope you are feeling better today!  Unexplained chest pain can be scary; DH has had that a couple of times.  




tggrrstarr said:


> Sorry for the late start today, I've been grocery shopping and cleaning all morning.  It takes twice as long to unpack it all with Boo attacking the bread, climbing into the empty 12 pack boxes and trying to destroy the new cat food bag.



  Thanks for the image; I needed the laugh.  I'm sure it was a bit frustrating at the time, though!



tggrrstarr said:


> *2/15/11 Tuesday QOTD*
> What is your favorite way to add fruit or veggies into your breakfast?



I have never been a big breakfast eater - I think it has to do with really NOT being a morning person.  I make an effort to eat at least something in the morning now, though.  It's usually a banana or an apple.

Good night, all!  Have a great Wednesday!

Nicole


----------



## Sugarglider

QOTD Tues: Fav F &V for brekkie?

definitely adding fresh berries to my muesli


----------



## poochie

QOTD
What is your favorite way to add fruit or veggies into your breakfast?

I add fresh blueberries to my Special K with skim milk. Or I cut up a fresh pineapple and canalope for breakfast with my no fat yogurt. I also like fresh sweet peppers and onions added to my eggs.


----------



## Disneywedding2010

QOTD -

I'm with Merryweather, I'm not a big breakfast person. I have a hard enough time remembering to eat breakfast let alone adding fruit to it . I may on occasion have a Yoplait smoothie or a banana for breakfast but that's about it.


----------



## Bungle

Stinasmom those before and afters are amazing!


----------



## Flossbolna

Congratulations to everyone on your weight losses last week!! These numbers are really impressive when added up (and also individually!) 

Stinasmom, first of all: Congratulations on the week's biggest loser, but also congratulations for reaching your goal! As someone else said you look good in both pictures, but the difference is amazing! I think you look much younger in your after picture!  Thanks for posting it, it is such a great motivation to see other people succeed!


----------



## tigger813

Woohoo! I got up this morning and did my 2 miles! Got to watch the on demand episode of The Good Wife!!! Can't wait to watch Glee later this morning when I get cleaning. Going to drink lots of green tea and water today and watch what I eat so I can have a good loss this week! I've only been in the top ten once this time around and I know I can do better!

Hopefully I can catch up on all the podcasts from last week and then start to listen to this week's. I wanted to listen yesterday but didn't have the time to do that.

I was sooooo COLD when I went to bed last night. I had on fleece pj bottoms, a lost sleeve Bruins t-shirt and my heavy Tigger sweatshirt! I slept like a log all night without needing any Tylenol PM and didn't wake up until the alarm went off. I was warm when I woke up but not sweating to death. I don't know what was wrong with me last night.

I started playing Kingdom Hearts. I'm a little lost but I made it to level 2 on a section. I guess I should read all the info that comes with the game before I play it again.

Time to get Ashleigh up and dressed. Both girls have a half day today so this afternoon will be spent cleaning their rooms. Izzie has dancing at 4 today and then hopefully we can have a fun evening. Ashleigh's book report is done and in her backpack so that will take care of homework for tonight! Probably won't have any tomorrow night as she's on a field trip on Friday that I'm chaperoning!

TTFN


----------



## tggrrstarr

*2/16/11 Wednesday QOTD*
Now that we are all on our way to being in better shape and Spring (seems) is on it's way, what sport or activity do you want to try/ get back to?

I want to enjoy swimming again. Not being ashamed to go to a water park, relaxing at the beach etc.  I also want to get a bike and try biking again, it's been way too long. 

Be back soon with some replies!


----------



## tigger813

QOTD: I'm looking forward to walking outside again! I also hope to get in more biking. I also hope to do some more 5Ks this year with some Dis friends! 

Hoping to not jinx myself but I'm on my way to a good week! I jsut hav eto stay focused today. Ash and I went to the wellness center this morning so I had my shake and green tea there. I'm having another green tea now while watching Glee and cleaning my living room. I'm going to try and catch up on podcasts today or at least this morning before the girls get home!

Back to cleaning!

TTFN


----------



## Rose&Mike

Just wanted to let you all know I am still here. We were in SC this weekend visiting DS and I am fighting a plantar fasciitis flare up, which has been mentally tough for me. Things seem to be rolling along, so that's good! I also stopped eating gluten about 10 days ago. So, a lot going on here and I'm a "thinker" so still working on processing some stuff. But life is good.

*Marcy*--great pictures! Thanks for sharing.

QOTD for Wednesday--Running, since I haven't run it in a week and it's KILLING ME!!!! DH keeps talking about doing some trail runs, and we have a park with some great places to go, so that's what I would like to try this spring.

*Nicole*--I missed what happened to your wrist, but I'm glad things weren't worse.

*Jeanette*--woohoo for a date! I wanted to get married in October, but it just wouldn't work out. So exciting!

Ok, I'm sure I missed a lot of other exciting things, but I will try to catch up later.


----------



## keenercam

Jeannette - Congrats on setting a date!  How exciting!

Nicole - I'm glad you are doing a bit better.

Rose - Nice to see you here.  Andrew is still waiting to hear from SC. It's killing me.  

I am dragging today.  There is so much going on and I feel like something is certainly going to get overlooked or missed. EEK!  Even my master calendar isn't doing it for us 100% because of all the unexpected obligations.  I did get to the gym last night but only did 1/2 hour on the bike because I was exhausted and worried about getting home to make dinner for J.  I've been going to WW meetings on Saturdays because of professional commitments on Thursday mornings, but I'll be away the next 3 Saturdays. So, I'll go back tomorrow morning and hope for a loss even though it is only 5 days and very early in the morning.  

Hoping to get back in to a really solid groove, but must get past the temptation of the goodies I baked this week.  Just because I have the points to eat those things doesn't mean I should.  It's not real food.  It's not fuel for my body.  It's not even marginally nutritious (no, strawberry frosting does not count as a fruit serving!).  And I never feel good after eating that junk.


----------



## Bungle

*2/16/11 Wednesday QOTD
Now that we are all on our way to being in better shape and Spring (seems) is on it's way, what sport or activity do you want to try/ get back to?*

Biking and tennis.  I bought a bike trailer for my 2 year old to ride in last fall but we only got to use it a few times.  Really looking forward to getting that out again.  

I did awful yesterday   Had chinese food and chocolate.  I watched my portions but I'm sure it will still catch up with me.

Keenercam I notice you do weight watchers.   How do you like the program?  I've been very tempted to join.


----------



## Holly324

Good morning Team Mickey!  

QOTD:  I want to get back to walking outside/jogging outside.  We used to have a gym membership, but we used it mostly for racquetball.  I threw out my back while playing, and I was terrified to do it again, so we just didn't use it much.  We cancelled it, and bought a wii fit - which I used on a daily basis!  Anyway, I have been missing walking/jogging, and we don't have a treadmill.  So I can't wait til the world thaws and we can be outside again!

Happy news!  We just found out that my husband got into another school that he interviewed at!    So excited!!  He still has to interview at his first choice, so we won't find out about that one for awhile.  But he now has 2 options!  

Not so happy news, my DS who we took to the ER 2 days ago was doing really well yesterday to the point that I thought it was past him.  Last night, though, he developed a fever, and his cough started getting worse again.  We'll see how he does today, but we may be heading back to the doctor soon.

Have gone over my points a bit the past 2 days, but I have gotten lots of activity (over 1-1/2 hours yesterday!) so that helps.  Be using extra points, so I am still staying on plan, but I need a low point day today!   

Congrats to the top ten!  What an inspiration you all are!  Have a great day everyone!


----------



## ScubaD

This is a great question for planning for the warmer months.

I have two.  First I want to get back into golf.  I had given it up several years ago due to the fact that I am not very good at the game, and the hours away from the family were just too many.  Now the kids are gone and I am not traveling for my job anymore so I will get back to it.

Second is outdoor running.  I WILL sign up and run in the 2012 Disney Marathon and will begin my training this spring as I lighten my load a little bit more.

Dave


----------



## Flossbolna

QOTD:

Swimming! There is this public outdoor pool 5 minutes from my house which has an olympic size lap pool and I love going there in the evenings. However, it is being refurbished at the moment (should be wonderful once it is done) and it won't open until July... 

And Hinking! The Alps are an easy weekend trip from my home town and I would love to go for a few weekends hiking in the mountains.


----------



## keenercam

Bungle said:


> Keenercam I notice you do weight watchers.   How do you like the program?  I've been very tempted to join.



I absolutely LOVE the new plan.  Without fail, when I follow it I lose more than I've ever lost on any previous versions of WW.  I think my body really responds well to a more protein/less carbs mix of foods and the "free" fruit really helps me stay full between meals and keeps me from eating stuff like crackers & pretzels & chips that would otherwise be tempting.



Holly324 said:


> Happy news!  We just found out that my husband got into another school that he interviewed at!    So excited!!  He still has to interview at his first choice, so we won't find out about that one for awhile.  But he now has 2 options!
> 
> Not so happy news, my DS who we took to the ER 2 days ago was doing really well yesterday to the point that I thought it was past him.  Last night, though, he developed a fever, and his cough started getting worse again.  We'll see how he does today, but we may be heading back to the doctor soon.


Congratulations to your DH!!    I hope your son feels better today.



ScubaD said:


> This is a great question for planning for the warmer months.
> 
> I have two.  First I want to get back into golf.  I had given it up several years ago due to the fact that I am not very good at the game, and the hours away from the family were just too many.  Now the kids are gone and I am not traveling for my job anymore so I will get back to it.
> 
> Second is outdoor running.  I WILL sign up and run in the 2012 Disney Marathon and will begin my training this spring as I lighten my load a little bit more.
> 
> Dave



I wish you lived closer.  Howard would love to get out to golf more frequently and is always looking for a partner.  As for running the 2012 Disney Marathon -- there is nothing in the world like sporting that Mickey medal!!  Great goal - going for the bling!!  Can't wait to cheer you on!


----------



## tigger813

Holly- COngrats to your husband!

Hope your son feels better! Izzie still has her cough but no more fevers! Still gotta take meds until Sunday!


----------



## my3princes

Stinasmom said:


> Yea! I did it! Why I didn't do this years ago I don't know. I guess because I teach Jazzercise and felt fit, I didn't want to diet or change my lifestyle. But really, some changes needed to be made anyway, and my lifestyle is all the better for it!
> 
> I NEVER, EVER thought I'd show this picture to ANYONE let alone put it on the internet... I can't believe how unflattering it is, but as a *"BEFORE"* picture, it tells the story:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AND NOW FOR THE *AFTER!!!!* YES, THOSE ARE MY DAUGHTER'S JEANS! (one of my goals from an earlier QOTD)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am ready for my cruise and beach vacation next month!
> 
> 
> Thanks for all the support and tracking.   It is fun to see how everyone is doing.
> 
> 
> Marcy



You look fabulous.  I aspire to be you

Tuesday QOTD:  I add fruit into my morning snack.  A Chobani yogurt over fresh fruit.  Yummy and satisfying.

Wed QOTD:  I can't wait for the temps to warm up as I want to get outside to do ANYTHING.  My allergy to the cold reallly keeps me hostage over the winter months.  For now I'm planning a few home improvement projects while I'm job searching.  I know that as soon as I get one thing done another looks out of date, but I feel good about working toward someday having our house the way we want it   next project is stripping the wallpaper in the main bathroom and painting the walls.  I learned that wallpaper does not hold up well over time in a steamy bathroom   I haven't decided on a color yet, but I did install a corian sink a few years ago so the color will most like be a beige neutral.


----------



## Disneywedding2010

*2/16/11 Wednesday QOTD*
Now that we are all on our way to being in better shape and Spring (seems) is on it's way, what sport or activity do you want to try/ get back to?

I can't wait until it warms up so I can get in my pool and start swimming. 


Today's plans:

I still need to eat something and probably will here in a bit. I need to make a dr's apt because I've been having chest pain the last two days. Long story short the last two times this same issue has come up no one has been able to figure out what is going on. The first time I spent 12 hours in the ER for them to come back and tell me they had no idea what was wrong. 

I also need to start reading chapters for my new class that will start in a few weeks. I want to get on the treadmill and do a mile but with this freaking chest pain I think its going to have to be put on the back burner until I can get some answers.


----------



## tggrrstarr

*Merryweather* Sorry about the arm, I hope it heals fast!
*Marcy* you look fabulous!  Congrats on getting into those jeans!  Great job last week on making BL!
*Jeanette* awesome date!  My anniversary is the week before, I love October. I would have gotten married on Halloween if my dad didn't hate it so much. (maybe why I love it just as much, lol)
*KristiMC* I hope you and your son feel better soon. Thank God you have plenty of time b4 your cruise!
*Bungle* my usual breakfast is a bagel thin and a diet coke. I only get to do more when I have a day off, usually then it's more of a brunch. Congrats on the top 10!
*Hi CC!* hope things slow down a bit for you. 
*Disneywedding2010* I hope you get your chest pain figured out. I hate it when DR.s can't figure it out, try some one new. They can be so condescending sometimes, lol.  Kidani Village sounds fun!
*Merryweather27* Boo is a handful, but I never get tired of seeing her do all the crazy things she does!  She fell off the top of the kitchen door this morning and had this panicked what just happened look on her face. It was so funny!


----------



## Stinasmom

Thank you everyone for the recognition. Feels great in so many ways. 
I know you all have goals too and I hope to be part of that motivation that keeps us all on track.

I love that Flossbolna thought I looked younger! (Big Thanks!!) I feel younger even though I will be 44 in a month! How does that happen?? (the continuingly getting older part  )  
I missed my 25 year H.S. reunion last summer but have a sorority pledge/initiation class 25 year reunion in April. You bet I'll be at that!


KHS - I started on January 3rd.... cliche New Year's Resolution. 20 pounds later here I am! I realize that is fast, frankly, didn't think even a pound would come off, but with a LOT of dicipline, portion control, and cutting back carbs, it worked. Helps that I am very active anyway.

I have spent a lot of $$ on new jeans, belts and shorts. Even altered a swimsuit and some Lucy workout pants. Yea!

Again, thanks everyone!  Let me know if there is anything I can offer or do to help and encourage my team mates!  

Marcy


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

tggrrstarr said:


> *2/16/11 Wednesday QOTD*
> Now that we are all on our way to being in better shape and Spring (seems) is on it's way, what sport or activity do you want to try/ get back to?



Recently I was just getting the feeling to play basketball again.  I was very good in highschool.  Started varsity my junior and senior years.  I was offered small scholarships to play at some small colleges but didnt want to go away from home.  Now looking back on it I am not sure what I was thinking.  Anyway my son is playing now its his 3rd year.  He is 6 and lets just say he is just like his mama.  Watching him has given me the itch to want to play again.  Now that I have lost some weight and got a bit more fit I think I will be challenging my dh to some games this summer at our park.  Otherwise I will keep up with my running.  I have one half marathon planned in may and will do some 5K's throught the spring/summer/fall.



ScubaD said:


> Second is outdoor running.  I WILL sign up and run in the 2012 Disney Marathon and will begin my training this spring as I lighten my load a little bit more.
> 
> Dave



Good for you dave.  Wow going right for the full marathon. 

*Stinasmom* You look absolutely amazing!!!!!  Good for you!

Hello to the teammates I didnt get a chance to reply to.  Here are so whoot whoots for those celebrating acheivements and  for those needing them.  Congrats to all our top 10 losers and maintainers!

Tracey I think I missed 2 weigh in's now.  It is so not on purpose....I just got so much on my mind that I weigh in on a monday and it isnt spectacular so I dont run right to the computer and then before you know it I dont get back on until after 730.  Dont throw me off the team.  I will make sure i send my weight in this weekend.

I am home today with a sick kiddo.  Ryan has a high fever since yesterday.  I had him to the doctor since I work there and I needed to grab some work to do at home anyway.  It is just viral so we will wait it out.  I hope he feels better soon and that no one else gets it.  I am leaving for disney next thursday and am hoping to leave behind a healthy and happy dh and 2 sons.  

My eating has been a bit off course but thanks to my marathon training I am at least maintaining.  I find for me I have a harder time eating healthy and not snacking in the winter than I do the spring/summer.  

Keep up the good work Team Mickey!!!!

Taryn- Where are you?????  Im starting to get worried!


----------



## tigger813

mommyof2Pirates said:


> Recently I was just getting the feeling to play basketball again.  I was very good in highschool.  Started varsity my junior and senior years.  I was offered small scholarships to play at some small colleges but didnt want to go away from home.  Now looking back on it I am not sure what I was thinking.  Anyway my son is playing now its his 3rd year.  He is 6 and lets just say he is just like his mama.  Watching him has given me the itch to want to play again.  Now that I have lost some weight and got a bit more fit I think I will be challenging my dh to some games this summer at our park.  Otherwise I will keep up with my running.  I have one half marathon planned in may and will do some 5K's throught the spring/summer/fall.
> 
> 
> 
> Good for you dave.  Wow going right for the full marathon.
> 
> *Stinasmom* You look absolutely amazing!!!!!  Good for you!
> 
> Hello to the teammates I didnt get a chance to reply to.  Here are so whoot whoots for those celebrating acheivements and  for those needing them.  Congrats to all our top 10 losers and maintainers!
> 
> Tracey I think I missed 2 weigh in's now.  It is so not on purpose....I just got so much on my mind that I weigh in on a monday and it isnt spectacular so I dont run right to the computer and then before you know it I dont get back on until after 730.  Dont throw me off the team.  I will make sure i send my weight in this weekend.
> 
> I am home today with a sick kiddo.  Ryan has a high fever since yesterday.  I had him to the doctor since I work there and I needed to grab some work to do at home anyway.  It is just viral so we will wait it out.  I hope he feels better soon and that no one else gets it.  I am leaving for disney next thursday and am hoping to leave behind a healthy and happy dh and 2 sons.
> 
> My eating has been a bit off course but thanks to my marathon training I am at least maintaining.  I find for me I have a harder time eating healthy and not snacking in the winter than I do the spring/summer.
> 
> Keep up the good work Team Mickey!!!!
> 
> Taryn- Where are you?????  Im starting to get worried!



No worries I won't kick you off! I'm not really kicking anyone off. If anyone who hasn't been on for awhile sends me a weigh in I just put it in. If it has been several weeks I just divide the loss or gain by the number of weeks since your last weigh in and divide it up each week.

Got another person interested in Herbalife tonight at work! I'm so excited! My co-worker said I looked super skinny tonight! I'm within 8 pounds of my ultimate goal and 5 of where I was in mid December!

Time for more water!!!

TTFN


----------



## HappyMatt

*2/16/11 Wednesday QOTD
Now that we are all on our way to being in better shape and Spring (seems) is on it's way, what sport or activity do you want to try/ get back to?*

I'm not really a sport or activity kind of guy (except for an occasional round of frisbee golf). I guess I will be getting ready to take our 3 year old daughter for swimming lessons.


----------



## my3princes

I bumped into Taryn on facebook tonight.  She said to say hello to everyone.  She hoped to be back soon.


----------



## WeLoveLilo05

Stinasmom- Congrats! You look great!!! 

Cupcaker- So sorry you are having this problem with priests. But I am sure it will all work out. I would have done the same thing, you don't want to miss out on the venue you have your set on.

Tomorrow I am going to try and get a walk in since its supposed to be nice. (58 degrees is going to feel like 70 lol after this winter we've had, I am SO ready for it!) And then I am going to take DD to the beach to walk the boardwalk, it will probably be packed since most of the schools around here are off.


----------



## donac

WeLoveLilo05 said:


> Stinasmom- Congrats! You look great!!!
> 
> Cupcaker- So sorry you are having this problem with priests. But I am sure it will all work out. I would have done the same thing, you don't want to miss out on the venue you have your set on.
> 
> Tomorrow I am going to try and get a walk in since its supposed to be nice. (58 degrees is going to feel like 70 lol after this winter we've had, I am SO ready for it!) And then I am going to take DD to the beach to walk the boardwalk, it will probably be packed since most of the schools around here are off.



What boardwalk are you talking about?  I am in West Long Branch.  I teach in Middletown and the teachers have an inservice tomorrow.


----------



## tigger813

Good morning all!

Just finished my 2 mile trek on the elliptical. I watched Off the Map from last night. Not a bad show but very predictable. I sooo saw what was going to happen at the end. I was hoping to be wrong but just knew it!

Gotta get Ash going in a few minutes. I have to pick up my co-worker at the bus stop after we get our kids on the bus. Then we're going to drive by the place down the road she is going to be renting. Then we'll stop at the wellness center and Dunkin' Donuts so she can get her coffee. Then it's off to work. I hope to be able to leave work early and run to Target for some WW and LC meals. Either that or I'll wait until the weekend. DH won't need any until Tuesday. He's off tomorrow and Monday.

Going to have a shake this morning and then a regular lunch and then I'll have a shake for supper. I want to have a good loss for tomorrow. I should've worked out last night after supper but was busy with other stuff.

Field trip tomorrow with Ashleigh. I think I'll take a protein bar for lunch and some Special K bars. I will also take my water bottle so I get that in. I think I still have one SOBE water that I can also bring with me.

Gotta get off the computer now!

TTFN


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

my3princes said:


> I bumped into Taryn on facebook tonight.  She said to say hello to everyone.  She hoped to be back soon.



Thanks for letting us know that Deb.

Ryan I think is feeling better today.  At least he slept all night without needing medicine.  hopefully the fever is gone.  He is home from school again today but I am only home with him until 9 and then dh is coming home.  He had a program to cover for this morning.  Now I am just hoping no one else gets sick.

Our weather here is warming up for a few days.  Today is a high of 55, and tomorrow 63.  Then its going to get cold again.  But thats ok because in 1 week I will be in warm, sunny, DISNEY.


----------



## Rose&Mike

Good morning! I hope everyone is doing well! I have a busy day, but wanted to say hello! I hope everyone has a fabulous on-plan day. We are probably going to have record highs here today, so hoping to enjoy the warm temps this afternoon.


----------



## Mrs D

Hi all - popping back in again. It's funny every time I lose track of this thread I gain weight!

I haven't felt like being so diligent for the past few weeks and it shows on the scale. I'm so close to my goal though (under 5 pounds) but am a little scared of how I will do in maintenance. I don't understand exactly how that will work yet.

Anyhow, I've already started tracking today and am SO EXCITED to run outside today!

AND - my motivation to get it back in gear is I've written my goal weight on my arm in sharpie marker-just like Jay from the Biggest Loser! The wonderful thing is it's a number I'm ashamed for anyone to see!

_2/16/11 Wednesday QOTD
Now that we are all on our way to being in better shape and Spring (seems) is on it's way, what sport or activity do you want to try/ get back to?_

I am training for my first half marathon but after that is over in May I will start training for a Sprint Triathlon! I am almost more excited about that than the Half. I guess it's easy to be excited about the idea of something versus the something you are actually doing and it difficult.

Thanks for listening and always being here!

Hope everyone has a great day!


----------



## tggrrstarr

*2/17/11 Thursday QOTD*
What is your favorite Disney non animated movie to rewatch?

Even though it terrified me as a kid (I scared very easily), I love Flight of the Navigator.  I never get tired of watching it. I hear they might be remaking it, I'm not sure about that, it'd be interesting.


----------



## KristiMc

Good morning,

It is going to be close to 60 here today - not bad for Ohio in February.  Though it looks like more snow and 20's for Monday.  I took our dog for a walk this morning - nice to be out in the fresh air.  

2/17/11 Thursday QOTD
What is your favorite Disney non animated movie to rewatch?

I love the original Parent Trap.


----------



## WeLoveLilo05

donac said:


> What boardwalk are you talking about?  I am in West Long Branch.  I teach in Middletown and the teachers have an inservice tomorrow.



Spring Lake or Belmar. Not as sunny as I hoped it would be today though.


----------



## WeLoveLilo05

2/17/11 Thursday QOTD
What is your favorite Disney non animated movie to rewatch?
At Christmastime we just constantly watch The Santa Clause and I don't get tired of it lol. 
As a kid I loved Cool Running and Honey I Shrunk the Kids.


----------



## ScubaD

Looking in our Disney library I would have to say "Miracle", the story of the 1980 Olympic hockey team starring Kurt Russel.  And yes Al Micheals, I do believe in miracles.

The Pirates family is right up there too.

Dave


----------



## tigger813

QOTD: We love both Princess Diaries movies! We watch them whenever they are on tv and have both DVDs.

Hanging out at work for a little bit longer and then going to run some errands before I head home for hopefully another workout. Having a turkey club roll up from next door for lunch. I'll have a shake and a little something else for supper. I want a big loss this week.

TTFN


----------



## Cupcaker

Good morning everyone!  Update on the wedding plans: Priest #3 agreed to marry us, so we dont have to go to plan B.   Now that those things are in place, I wanted to show you all what Ive been so desperately trying to put together.

First the church.  Its is one of the historic California missions, built in the late 1700's.  I grew up with this church which makes it more special to me.






Next my reception venue.  It was built in the 1930s as part of an arts colony where a company of performers would put on shows about different parts of Mexico.  

here is a picture from back then:





Here is a picture from the inside:





And the outside:





We fell in love with the lighting inside.  It can do crazy light shows, bubble drops, haze, etc. and we can customize the uplighting.  The place is located in the hills where we used to go hiking, so we also love the outside.  Our first planning session is in 2 months where we go and select all the linens, flatware, china, etc. Time is going by too quickly!

*KristiMc*- Thanks! I like your wedding date.  How was the weather?  I hope youre feeling better.

*Marcy*- You look great!

*Nicole*- Im glad it was just a scare and you dont have to have surgery.  I hope the pain subsides quick.

*Rose*- Hope youre having a great time with DS

*Kelli*- Another October bride! My DF and I love Halloween so we didnt mind the date being so close to it.  Did you bring anything Halloween into your wedding?

*MrsD*- What a great idea of writing your goal weight to keep yourself motivated.  Ive heard triathlons are really fun.  

*CC*- I miss you!!!


----------



## HappyMatt

*2/17/11 Thursday QOTD
What is your favorite Disney non animated movie to rewatch?*

Hands down Mary Poppins. Of course, I always watch Darby O'Gill and the Little People every St. Patrick's Day.


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

Cupcaker said:


> Good morning everyone!  Update on the wedding plans: Priest #3 agreed to marry us, so we dont have to go to plan B.   Now that those things are in place, I wanted to show you all what Ive been so desperately trying to put together.



Jeanette that venue is absolutely breathtaking.  That will make your day even more special.

Hi All!  I think Ryan is on the mend.  No fever all day.  Hopefully he will get off to school today.  dh got to stay home today with him.  We are having close to record temps here for this time of the year.  Currently it is 55 and tomorrow it is suppose to get to mid to high 60's.  Unfortunatly I am stuck inside at work for the next two days. 

I am feeling really bloated and yucky this week.  PMS is starting.  It makes me want to eat everything in sight.  I cant stand it.  I also know I am doing alot of stress eating lately too which is not helping.  I am going to try to do my best over the next week and than when I get back from disney I need to kick it back into full gear!!!!


----------



## ScubaD

Hello everyone,

I will be the coach next week for the team, so I need everyone to double your exercise and eat half of your normal daily calories...you know I'm kidding.

First, thanks to the previous coaches for showing us (especially me) what to do and how to respond to other posts.  I am looking forward to continuing the high standards you have all set.

Now I am assuming that all of us on Team Mickey are Disney fans, or we would not be on the DIS boards all the time.  So with that assumption in mind I am going to have questions dealing with Disney.

So get ready, I am going to have some fun this week.  And don't forget your weigh-ins, every lost ounce counts as we beat the duck again.

Dave


----------



## Bungle

*2/17/11 Thursday QOTD
What is your favorite Disney non animated movie to rewatch?*

POTC


----------



## poochie

HappyMatt said:


> *2/17/11 Thursday QOTD
> What is your favorite Disney non animated movie to rewatch?*
> 
> 
> I always watch Darby O'Gill and the Little People every St. Patrick's Day.



OMG I love Darby O'Gill.Of course it doesn't hurt that Sean Connery is the hero.

_Oh, she's my dear, my darlin' one
Her eyes so sparklin' full of fun
No other, no other
Can match the likes of her


She's my dear my darlin' one
My smilin' and beguilin' one
I love the ground she walks upon
My pretty Irish girl

._


----------



## tggrrstarr

KristiMc said:


> Good morning,
> 
> It is going to be close to 60 here today - not bad for Ohio in February.  Though it looks like more snow and 20's for Monday.  I took our dog for a walk this morning - nice to be out in the fresh air.
> 
> 2/17/11 Thursday QOTD
> What is your favorite Disney non animated movie to rewatch?
> 
> I love the original Parent Trap.


The weather really was perfect today!  I actually got to run outside!
I love the Parent Trap, it's been way too long since I've seen it. 



tigger813 said:


> QOTD: We love both Princess Diaries movies! We watch them whenever they are on tv and have both DVDs.
> 
> Hanging out at work for a little bit longer and then going to run some errands before I head home for hopefully another workout. Having a turkey club roll up from next door for lunch. I'll have a shake and a little something else for supper. I want a big loss this week.
> 
> TTFN


I love the 2nd one!  



Cupcaker said:


> Good morning everyone!  Update on the wedding plans: Priest #3 agreed to marry us, so we dont have to go to plan B.   Now that those things are in place, I wanted to show you all what Ive been so desperately trying to put together.
> 
> First the church.  Its is one of the historic California missions, built in the late 1700's.  I grew up with this church which makes it more special to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next my reception venue.  It was built in the 1930s as part of an arts colony where a company of performers would put on shows about different parts of Mexico.
> 
> here is a picture from back then:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a picture from the inside:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the outside:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We fell in love with the lighting inside.  It can do crazy light shows, bubble drops, haze, etc. and we can customize the uplighting.  The place is located in the hills where we used to go hiking, so we also love the outside.  Our first planning session is in 2 months where we go and select all the linens, flatware, china, etc. Time is going by too quickly!
> 
> *KristiMc*- Thanks! I like your wedding date.  How was the weather?  I hope youre feeling better.
> 
> *Marcy*- You look great!
> 
> *Nicole*- Im glad it was just a scare and you dont have to have surgery.  I hope the pain subsides quick.
> 
> *Rose*- Hope youre having a great time with DS
> 
> *Kelli*- Another October bride! My DF and I love Halloween so we didnt mind the date being so close to it.  Did you bring anything Halloween into your wedding?
> 
> *MrsD*- What a great idea of writing your goal weight to keep yourself motivated.  Ive heard triathlons are really fun.
> 
> *CC*- I miss you!!!


that venue is amazing!  Your wedding is going to be spectacular. 



HappyMatt said:


> *2/17/11 Thursday QOTD
> What is your favorite Disney non animated movie to rewatch?*
> 
> Hands down Mary Poppins. Of course, I always watch Darby O'Gill and the Little People every St. Patrick's Day.



My mom loves Darby O'Gill, I grew up watching all those old movies.


----------



## tigger813

Hi everyone!!!!

Been a pretty good day here. I ended up having a turkey club roll up for lunch and some garlic bread. For supper I made the TJs chicken burgers and had them on potato bread with chipotle mayo. I ended up doing 2 more miles on the elliptical while watching Rudy to make up for that. Now just lots of water the rest of the night while watching tv with Brian.

Brian and Ash went to a girls high school basketball game tonight. They are just getting home. We almost forgot about it and then someone called to remind us. Our team demolished the other team! Izzie watched some of her favorite shows while I worked out. 

I'm trying to get a jump on laundry tonight. I also cleaned up the family room and vacuumed it so Ash and her friend will have a clean room tomorrow night. I won't get to do the elliptical on Saturday morning since they will be down there sleeping. If I get up early enough I will do a workout upstairs. I have to leave here around 9 for my Herbalife training! I got another order today! I just hope I can keep it up! I am excited to learn more this weekend.

Welcome to our new coach- ScubaD- Enjoy the week Dave! It's a lot of fun coaching! I can't wait for your questions!!!!!

OK, TEAM MICKEY! Can we beat TEAM DONALD again this week? I will be contributing more this week than I have been lately. I will be getting up early tomorrow to do the elliptical again. I just really love starting my day with that trek to nowhere watching something I enjoy!

Speaking of watching things I enjoy! Time for Big Bang Theory!!!!

Don't forget to PM me between now and Monday PM at 7:30PM EST!

TTFN


----------



## ScubaD

Hello teammates,
Just came back form WW meeting and I was down another 2.2 pounds.  And I just completed week #7 of P90X.  Only six weeks of torture left then it's off to Walt Disney World!!!

Have a good night and I will be talking to you soon.

Dave


----------



## Rose&Mike

Congrats Dave!

Jeanette--love the pics!

QOTD--Enchanted! Love that movie.

I ran tonight. First time in a week. My foot is sore, but not too bad! I am icing it again.

I hope everyone has a great weigh-in tomorrow. Remember the important thing is to keep moving forward.


----------



## cclovesdis

Welcome to Healthy Habits Pamper Week!

My name is CC (short for Christina) and I will be your Healthy Habits coach for BL 11. I love the BL challenges and Healthy Habits has helped me significantly in achieving many of my goals.

*Some Background Information: *Thanks to donac (Dona-hostess of Team Donald) and jenanderson for their amazing help so I know how to coach!  I couldnt do this without seeing them in action previously.  I will be continuing the prizes that Jen started.

*Heres How Healthy Habits Pamper Week Works:* Each day there will be three "Habits" for you to complete. You do not need to keep track of your points and there will not be a winner. This is simply for your enjoyment!

Welcome to Day 1, Friday 2/18

[/SIZE="4"]1) Go for a brisk walk for about 10 minutes.
2) Drink more water than usual.
3) Compliment yourself.[/SIZE]

P.S. Week 6 Results will be posted over the weekend. I apologize-again.


----------



## my3princes

Bungle said:


> *2/17/11 Thursday QOTD
> What is your favorite Disney non animated movie to rewatch?*
> 
> POTC



POTC all of them


----------



## ScubaD

Looking at all of the usernames used on the DISboards it always occurs to me to ask what the history of a name is.  I know some are easy to figure out while others have a very distinct meaning.  For myself I was sitting with my wife (disneymom8589 - birth years of our two kids) when I was trying to figure what name I would use.  During this time my son and I were into scuba diving so I mixed the scuba with D (for Dave), and came up with ScubaD.  Original, huh???

So what is your story?

Dave


----------



## Flossbolna

Good Morning!

Dave, I think that's a great QOTD!

*2-18-2011 - Friday - QOTD What is the meaning of your DISboards name*

Mine is made up of two words: Floss - the name of the village where I grew up, and Bolna - the name of our family dog when I was a teenager.

Only after I had been posting for a while I remembered that floss also is an English word (English isn't my first language, I am German) and now am in constant fear that people think I am a fan of dental floss!


----------



## Sugarglider

QOTD Friday: screen name

well I have gone by the moniker "downunder sugarglider" for many years. The Downunder bit is pretty obvi and the sugarglider bit was given to me by my DH who said I am cute and addicted to sugar!


----------



## Rose&Mike

Kelli--Thank you so much for coaching this week! I apologize for being MIA

Welcome ScubaD as our coach this week! As far as I can remember, since I have been doing the challenges, this is the first time we have had a male coach. We're very happy to have you sticking it out.

Thank you to CC and Tracey for all that they do! The pamper week came at a great time CC!!!

QOTD--my name shows complete lack of imagination. My dh though is worse--he is MikeofRose&Mike

Sore foot today, but not too bad. We will run again on Sunday. I am pretty sure I accidentally got some gluten yesterday. My stomach felt awful. Feeling a little better today. It did kind of reaffirm that giving up gluten defininitely seems to be helping.

I hope everyone has a great weigh-in. I am at the low-end of my maintain. I might lower it a pound or two when we get back from the Princess. 

I hope everyone is doing well. I need to spend some time updating all the threads today.


----------



## aamomma

Hello everyone!  Sorry to say that I won't be contributing to the loss this week.  I just weighed in and it was a big 0!  I had a bigger week last week, but I was still hoping for 1 lb.!!!  This is the first week since we started that I haven't lost, so I am somewhat discouraged today! (I hope I don't use that as an excuse to fall off the wagon this weekend)  Hope everyone else has a better experience with their scales!!
QOTD Thursday: Enchanted, definitely.
QOTD Friday: My family will be glad to hear that this question was asked.  They have always thought my screen name leads people to think I have a drinking problem (not so, we do not drink), actually it means Amy and Ali's Momma.


----------



## Rose&Mike

aamomma said:


> Hello everyone!  Sorry to say that I won't be contributing to the loss this week.  I just weighed in and it was a big 0!  I had a bigger week last week, but I was still hoping for 1 lb.!!!  This is the first week since we started that I haven't lost, so I am somewhat discouraged today! (I hope I don't use that as an excuse to fall off the wagon this weekend)  Hope everyone else has a better experience with their scales!!
> QOTD Thursday: Enchanted, definitely.
> QOTD Friday: My family will be glad to hear that this question was asked.  They have always thought my screen name leads people to think I have a drinking problem (not so, we do not drink), actually it means Amy and Ali's Momma.



--the screen name aa part! I never thought that, but I did wonder what it meant.

I get the discouragement. But (here comes the pep talk) you wouldn't throw out all the dishes if you broke one plate. And I don't know if you started in January, but only having one week without a loss is fabulous! Hormones get in the way sometimes, life gets in the way sometimes. And sometimes, I think our bodies just are not in a losing mood. Hang in there, and I hope to hear of great results again next week!


----------



## ScubaD

Flossbolna said:


> Good Morning!
> 
> Dave, I think that's a great QOTD!
> 
> *2-18-2011 - Friday - QOTD What is the meaning of your DISboards name*
> 
> Mine is made up of two words: Floss - the name of the village where I grew up, and Bolna - the name of our family dog when I was a teenager.
> 
> Only after I had been posting for a while I remembered that floss also is an English word (English isn't my first language, I am German) and now am in constant fear that people think I am a fan of dental floss!


I think that is great, I am amazed how memories of our dear pets maintain a part of our lives.


Sugarglider said:


> QOTD Friday: screen name
> 
> well I have gone by the moniker "downunder sugarglider" for many years. The Downunder bit is pretty obvi and the sugarglider bit was given to me by my DH who said I am cute and addicted to sugar!


I guess we have all been "sugargliders" or we wouldn't be on this thread.  That is funny.


Rose&Mike said:


> Kelli--Thank you so much for coaching this week! I apologize for being MIA
> 
> Welcome ScubaD as our coach this week! As far as I can remember, since I have been doing the challenges, this is the first time we have had a male coach. We're very happy to have you sticking it out.
> 
> Thank you to CC and Tracey for all that they do! The pamper week came at a great time CC!!!
> 
> QOTD--my name shows complete lack of imagination. My dh though is worse--he is MikeofRose&Mike
> 
> Sore foot today, but not too bad. We will run again on Sunday. I am pretty sure I accidentally got some gluten yesterday. My stomach felt awful. Feeling a little better today. It did kind of reaffirm that giving up gluten defininitely seems to be helping.
> 
> I hope everyone has a great weigh-in. I am at the low-end of my maintain. I might lower it a pound or two when we get back from the Princess.
> 
> I hope everyone is doing well. I need to spend some time updating all the threads today.


It could be worse, it could have been "RoseyMike".


aamomma said:


> Hello everyone!  Sorry to say that I won't be contributing to the loss this week.  I just weighed in and it was a big 0!  I had a bigger week last week, but I was still hoping for 1 lb.!!!  This is the first week since we started that I haven't lost, so I am somewhat discouraged today! (I hope I don't use that as an excuse to fall off the wagon this weekend)  Hope everyone else has a better experience with their scales!!
> QOTD Thursday: Enchanted, definitely.
> QOTD Friday: My family will be glad to hear that this question was asked.  They have always thought my screen name leads people to think I have a drinking problem (not so, we do not drink), actually it means Amy and Ali's Momma.


Good answer Amy and Ali's momma.  And you should be satisfied with 0 pounds, it is better than a "+" weight. Keep up the good job!!


----------



## ScubaD

How about that, I did a multi-quote.

Dave


----------



## dis-happy

Hi Team Mickey-Ites!

Anyone else look forward to weigh-in day?  I usually do, but yesterday I took a sneak peek and hadn't lost an ounce and it really bummed me out.  But TOM came and life was good this morning.  Down 1.5 lbs for the week!

Even better was my NSV......I'm out of the size 12 pants and into size 10 now!  Woo-hoo!  Tried a pair on this morning just to see and was happily surprised.  The 8's are beckoning.....and then the 6's....and then the 4's.  It's pathetic how many different pairs of pants sizes I have in my closet.  Anyone else?

QOTD: I didn't put much thought into my on-screen name when I joined.  I like Disney, I like the Dis, and it all makes me happy.  


GO TEAM MICKEY!!!!


----------



## ScubaD

dis-happy said:


> Hi Team Mickey-Ites!
> 
> Anyone else look forward to weigh-in day?  I usually do, but yesterday I took a sneak peek and hadn't lost an ounce and it really bummed me out.  But TOM came and life was good this morning.  Down 1.5 lbs for the week!
> 
> Even better was my NSV......I'm out of the size 12 pants and into size 10 now!  Woo-hoo!  Tried a pair on this morning just to see and was happily surprised.  The 8's are beckoning.....and then the 6's....and then the 4's.  It's pathetic how many different pairs of pants sizes I have in my closet.  Anyone else?
> 
> QOTD: I didn't put much thought into my on-screen name when I joined.  I like Disney, I like the Dis, and it all makes me happy.
> 
> 
> GO TEAM MICKEY!!!!


I did the same thing not too long ago.  It is amazing how we keep the old clothes.  44 to 42 to 40... for the guys closet.

And great job on the weight loss this week.  Keep up the great job.

Dave


----------



## Stinasmom

Good "weigh in" Morning Team!

Hope you all are looking forward to the weekend. 

Today is a "ME" day. Do you get those? EVERYONE should. 
My DH is out of town, the kids have early release, but at least go to school for a while. I don't teach a Jazzercise class today, so I can do what ever I want for exercise. I also have full control of all my meals (when DH is out of town). 
AND, I have a Girl's night out for the first time in 2 months!! 
We are starting with a wine class on the wines of Italy with one of the top women wine experts in the world!   She just happens to live and work here (at the university) when she is not being hired to go on all expense paid trips all over the world to taste, rate and write about wine. 

I maintined (within a pound) my weight for the first time as a "maintainer." Yea!!  So far, day is starting out great. 

Thought I'd get caught up on the QOTDs:

*2/16/11 Wednesday QOTD
Now that we are all on our way to being in better shape and Spring (seems) is on it's way, what sport or activity do you want to try/ get back to?*

Just getting outside (and not freezing)! Biking around the country roads, hiking "the ridge," long dog walks, even yardwork sounds good right now if it's warm enough!

*2/17/11 Thursday QOTD
What is your favorite Disney non animated movie to rewatch?*

Mary Poppins - YES! All the Pixar movies especially... well, trying to think of my favorites but all pretty well describes it ---EXCEPT for WALL-E (too much political messaging), and POTC!  

*2-18-2011 - Friday - QOTD What is the meaning of your DISboards name?* 
DD's name is Christina. A nickname hasn't stuck yet but her friends are calling her "Stiner" right now  
DS's name is Dominic, could be "dominosmom" I guess!

Off to do.... whatever! 

Marcy


----------



## my3princes

ScubaD said:


> How about that, I did a multi-quote.
> 
> Dave



Multiquote will be your best friend after this week 


Great job everyone on your weight losses and personal victories.  I must admit that I am not back on track yet, but I'm working on putting small things in place to head me in the right direction.  Yesterday our new water cooler arrived.  I'll be glad when the plastic taste disappears   I also went grocery shopping, bought things on sale or managers special and came home and posted the menu for the week on the refrigerator.  That means I don't need to think about what we're having each night and I save a lot of money at the store.  Two victories. 

Friday QOTD:  my name is probably explains itself, but I am Mom to 3 boys ie my3princes


----------



## HappyMatt

*2-18-2011 - Friday - QOTD What is the meaning of your DISboards name*

This is a great question. I always wonder where people's board names come from too.

Here is my story. Back in high school I doodled a lot and I mean a lot. I created a series of cartoony superheroes that I would draw over and over again. The main superhero was called HappyMan because he always had a huge smile and always tried to make people happy. This became my alter ego. I would become HappyMan and try to make my friends laugh or cheer them up if they were sad.

Over the years I have used HappyMan for various screen names and email address. Along the way it morphed into HappyMatt because my first name is Matt. I liked the way that sounded so I stuck with it and now it is my go to nom de plume.

I thought about choosing a more Disney oriented name for the DisBoards, but after much discernment I decided to be true to myself and stick with HappyMatt. Plus, if anyone wanted to read into the name and associate it with Disney they would assume I was referencing one of the 7 dwarfs, which would be ok with me too.

Wow, that was a complicated answer to a simple question.


----------



## Cupcaker

Good morning! I totally forgot today was Friday, but I will definitely take it! Its just been a long week.  Im down a pound, yay!  I hope everyone sees their numbers a little lower for this week 

QOTD: I love cupcakes and I used to make them allll the time.  But now I just eat them, only once in a while of course.  So my friends and DF started calling me cupcake.  My diser name is cupcaker because cupcake was taken 

So I have this quest that maybe someone can help me with.  DF wants our first dance to be a disney song.  I was thinking a medley of some of the princesses songs.  Anyone know of a good one???  or where i should look for one?



ScubaD said:


> Hello teammates,
> Just came back form WW meeting and I was down another 2.2 pounds.  And I just completed week #7 of P90X.  Only six weeks of torture left then it's off to Walt Disney World!!!



Way to go Dave! we are going to beat those Ducks!  BTW i love your question of the day



Flossbolna said:


> Mine is made up of two words: Floss - the name of the village where I grew up, and Bolna - the name of our family dog when I was a teenager.
> 
> Only after I had been posting for a while I remembered that floss also is an English word (English isn't my first language, I am German) and now am in constant fear that people think I am a fan of dental floss!



Thats a funny fear to have  



Sugarglider said:


> well I have gone by the moniker "downunder sugarglider" for many years. The Downunder bit is pretty obvi and the sugarglider bit was given to me by my DH who said I am cute and addicted to sugar!



how cute! arent we all, well I am definitely for sure addicted to sugar...



Rose&Mike said:


> QOTD--my name shows complete lack of imagination. My dh though is worse--he is MikeofRose&Mike



I think is very sweet how you both have screen names with eachothers name.



aamomma said:


> QOTD Friday: My family will be glad to hear that this question was asked.  They have always thought my screen name leads people to think I have a drinking problem (not so, we do not drink), actually it means Amy and Ali's Momma.



too cute  



dis-happy said:


> Even better was my NSV......I'm out of the size 12 pants and into size 10 now!  Woo-hoo!  Tried a pair on this morning just to see and was happily surprised.  The 8's are beckoning.....and then the 6's....and then the 4's.  It's pathetic how many different pairs of pants sizes I have in my closet.  Anyone else?



Woo hoo! Congrats! Its always a good feeling leaving a pant size behind.  Its even better when you're 2, 3, 4... down and actually having to get rid of them.  Im working to get into a 4, down from an 18!



Stinasmom said:


> Today is a "ME" day. Do you get those? EVERYONE should.



I hope you have a fabulous ME day and even more fabulous girls night out.



HappyMatt said:


> Here is my story. Back in high school I doodled a lot and I mean a lot. I created a series of cartoony superheroes that I would draw over and over again. The main superhero was called HappyMan because he always had a huge smile and always tried to make people happy. This became my alter ego. I would become HappyMan and try to make my friends laugh or cheer them up if they were sad.
> 
> Over the years I have used HappyMan for various screen names and email address. Along the way it morphed into HappyMatt because my first name is Matt. I liked the way that sounded so I stuck with it and now it is my go to nom de plume.



That is so cool.  I like your story.


----------



## Bungle

*2-18-2011 - Friday - QOTD What is the meaning of your DISboards name*


Definition of BUNGLE
intransitive verb
: to act or work clumsily and awkwardly 

This is pretty much me to the tee.  

I'm a bit disappointed at my weigh in this morning, but I knew it wasn't going to be a huge loss since we went out for dinner the other night and I had cake. 

I have to make cookies today and I'm trying to stay strong.


----------



## Rose&Mike

ScubaD said:


> How about that, I did a multi-quote.
> 
> Dave


I knew you could do it Dave!



dis-happy said:


> Even better was my NSV......I'm out of the size 12 pants and into size 10 now!  Woo-hoo!  Tried a pair on this morning just to see and was happily surprised.  The 8's are beckoning.....and then the 6's....and then the 4's.  It's pathetic how many different pairs of pants sizes I have in my closet.  Anyone else?
> 
> 
> GO TEAM MICKEY!!!!


That's an awesome NSV!!! All of my extra sizes are in my extra bedroom. I have given some stuff to goodwill, but I went from a 14/16 to a 4. And honestly, I am still having a little trouble believing I will stay a 4. so I have a bunch of 8s and 10s that I haven't parted with yet. When I think of how much money I have spent buying different sizes it makes me kind of ill. What I need to do is get some confidence, know that I can maintain at this size and clean out my extra bedroom!

*Marcy*--enjoy your ME day!



my3princes said:


> Multiquote will be your best friend after this week
> 
> 
> Great job everyone on your weight losses and personal victories.  I must admit that I am not back on track yet, but I'm working on putting small things in place to head me in the right direction.  Yesterday our new water cooler arrived.  I'll be glad when the plastic taste disappears   I also went grocery shopping, bought things on sale or managers special and came home and posted the menu for the week on the refrigerator.  That means I don't need to think about what we're having each night and I save a lot of money at the store.  Two victories.
> 
> Friday QOTD:  my name is probably explains itself, but I am Mom to 3 boys ie my3princes


Deb--I'm glad you are heading in the right direction.



HappyMatt said:


> *2-18-2011 - Friday - QOTD What is the meaning of your DISboards name*
> 
> This is a great question. I always wonder where people's board names come from too.
> 
> Here is my story. Back in high school I doodled a lot and I mean a lot. I created a series of cartoony superheroes that I would draw over and over again. The main superhero was called HappyMan because he always had a huge smile and always tried to make people happy. This became my alter ego. I would become HappyMan and try to make my friends laugh or cheer them up if they were sad.
> 
> Over the years I have used HappyMan for various screen names and email address. Along the way it morphed into HappyMatt because my first name is Matt. I liked the way that sounded so I stuck with it and now it is my go to nom de plume.
> 
> I thought about choosing a more Disney oriented name for the DisBoards, but after much discernment I decided to be true to myself and stick with HappyMatt. Plus, if anyone wanted to read into the name and associate it with Disney they would assume I was referencing one of the 7 dwarfs, which would be ok with me too.
> 
> Wow, that was a complicated answer to a simple question.


Great story!

*Bungle*--stay strong!

I hope everyone is having a great day. I am feeling so much better today. I think I have figured out what had gluten in it that I ate on Wednesday. Everyday I am more convinced that g-f is a good choice. 

In November and December of last year I got really organized at home. My house was clean, my bills were organized. For the first time ever we left for vacation without a panic cleaning. And I loved it. Well when we came back from wdw in December I slacked off for a few days. Then Mike's sister died. Then I just kept feeling cruddier and cruddier. My house and life in general feels very chaotic again.

What does this have to do with weight loss? I kind of see it all as intertwined. I eat better, feel calmer, and just enjoy life more when my environment is organized. BUT I have a tendency to do the same thing when "I fall off the organized household wagon" that I used to do with my weight. I threw in the towel, called myself a loser and quit. 

So, since I am really starting to feel better since going g-f, I have resolved to get organized again and stay organized this time. I started on some stuff today and that's what we'll be doing this weekend. I want to come back from the Princess to a neat house. I want to look forward to coming home. 

Goodness, I lost 50 pounds, I can do this. I'll let you know how it's going. 

Hello to Taryn and Mystery Machine!

Have a great afternoon!


----------



## njtinkmom

QOTD- i live in new jersey my middle daughter loves tink and I am a mom. Nothing to creative I guess  

On a good note I just came back from vacation in West Palm Beach FL and I still lost a pound!  hopefully I will keep it up at home now!


----------



## tigger813

Good afternoon,

Had a great time on the field trip! Came straight to work and found out I need to stick around until my co-worker gets back from an errand! I hate when I'm not asked first to do something! Oh well, such is life!!!!

Having pizza for supper and a drink as I've earned one at this point! Ash's BFF is staying over night! Brian didn't remember me telling him which of course I know I told him last night! In one ear out the other as they say!

Looking forward to the weekend! Kids are off next week but I have to work on at least Tuesday and Thursday during the day.

I'll be putting in the weigh ins I've received later tonight.

TTFN


----------



## Disneywedding2010

Oh crap I forgot its weigh in day.

I'll get it into you tomorrow first thing.


----------



## Disneywedding2010

*Afternoon Team Mickey*

Well, chalk this up to another really bad week weight wise, health wise, stress wise, and everything else in life.

We didn't make it to San Antonio because I was having really bad chest pain early Tuesday morning so we just came home. We did however enjoy our two days at the resort half an hour from our house. I went into the dr yesterday to let her know what was going on and I went in for a scheduled CT today. They also did bloodwork yesterday to check my kidneys. I'm hoping to have results later today or Monday. 

Then we move onto the whole I haven't worked out since Saturday between being out of town, eating bad, and having chest pain. I got on the scale at the dr yesterday and wanted to faint right there. I chalked it up to a) I was clothed b) I'd eaten twice that day already and c) it was middle of the afternoon. Its getting warmer in Texas (its 78 as of right now). I'm half tempted to go check the temperature on our pool. I'm sooooo ready to swim. 

Due to the chest pain no working out which also means I've not been to a training session all week. I'm hoping tomorrow I can start a new week and get some training sessions in for later on in the week. We also are waiting to hear back from Alan's son and find out what his work schedule is. We want to be able to get that trip rescheduled so we can go see him. 

Well, that's all for now I think I'm going to run out to the pool and check the temp .


----------



## ScubaD

njtinkmom said:


> QOTD- i live in new jersey my middle daughter loves tink and I am a mom. Nothing to creative I guess
> 
> On a good note I just came back from vacation in West Palm Beach FL and I still lost a pound!  hopefully I will keep it up at home now!


Great job njtinkmom.  Don't you just enjoy those sweet rewards.  And then we think we did outstanding and the weight increases...such as life.  Keep up the great work.


tigger813 said:


> Good afternoon,
> 
> Had a great time on the field trip! Came straight to work and found out I need to stick around until my co-worker gets back from an errand! I hate when I'm not asked first to do something! Oh well, such is life!!!!
> 
> Having pizza for supper and a drink as I've earned one at this point! Ash's BFF is staying over night! Brian didn't remember me telling him which of course I know I told him last night! In one ear out the other as they say!
> 
> Looking forward to the weekend! Kids are off next week but I have to work on at least Tuesday and Thursday during the day.
> 
> I'll be putting in the weigh ins I've received later tonight.
> 
> TTFN


You go Tracey.  Enjoy that pizza and beverage.  That is my reward after every weigh-in meeting.  I am on my own tonight and I will go get a nice steak with peas and carrots.  Of course the correct beverage, of the grape variety, to accompany the flesh.


Disneywedding2010 said:


> *Afternoon Team Mickey*
> 
> Well, chalk this up to another really bad week weight wise, health wise, stress wise, and everything else in life.
> 
> We didn't make it to San Antonio because I was having really bad chest pain early Tuesday morning so we just came home. We did however enjoy our two days at the resort half an hour from our house. I went into the Dr yesterday to let her know what was going on and I went in for a scheduled CT today. They also did blood work yesterday to check my kidneys. I'm hoping to have results later today or Monday.
> 
> Then we move onto the whole I haven't worked out since Saturday between being out of town, eating bad, and having chest pain. I got on the scale at the Dr yesterday and wanted to faint right there. I chalked it up to a) I was clothed b) I'd eaten twice that day already and c) it was middle of the afternoon. Its getting warmer in Texas (its 78 as of right now). I'm half tempted to go check the temperature on our pool. I'm sooooo ready to swim.
> 
> Due to the chest pain no working out which also means I've not been to a training session all week. I'm hoping tomorrow I can start a new week and get some training sessions in for later on in the week. We also are waiting to hear back from Alan's son and find out what his work schedule is. We want to be able to get that trip rescheduled so we can go see him.
> 
> Well, that's all for now I think I'm going to run out to the pool and check the temp .



Hey DW2010, health is most important.  Hope all is OK with the reports.  Let us know when you hear back.


----------



## Disneywedding2010

I will definately keep everyone posted. I should know something Monday. Her office is already closed for the weekend.


----------



## my3princes

Rose&Mike said:


> I knew you could do it Dave!
> 
> 
> That's an awesome NSV!!! All of my extra sizes are in my extra bedroom. I have given some stuff to goodwill, but I went from a 14/16 to a 4. And honestly, I am still having a little trouble believing I will stay a 4. so I have a bunch of 8s and 10s that I haven't parted with yet. When I think of how much money I have spent buying different sizes it makes me kind of ill. What I need to do is get some confidence, know that I can maintain at this size and clean out my extra bedroom!
> 
> *Marcy*--enjoy your ME day!
> 
> 
> Deb--I'm glad you are heading in the right direction.
> 
> 
> Great story!
> 
> *Bungle*--stay strong!
> 
> I hope everyone is having a great day. I am feeling so much better today. I think I have figured out what had gluten in it that I ate on Wednesday. Everyday I am more convinced that g-f is a good choice.
> 
> In November and December of last year I got really organized at home. My house was clean, my bills were organized. For the first time ever we left for vacation without a panic cleaning. And I loved it. Well when we came back from wdw in December I slacked off for a few days. Then Mike's sister died. Then I just kept feeling cruddier and cruddier. My house and life in general feels very chaotic again.
> 
> What does this have to do with weight loss? I kind of see it all as intertwined. I eat better, feel calmer, and just enjoy life more when my environment is organized. BUT I have a tendency to do the same thing when "I fall off the organized household wagon" that I used to do with my weight. I threw in the towel, called myself a loser and quit.
> 
> So, since I am really starting to feel better since going g-f, I have resolved to get organized again and stay organized this time. I started on some stuff today and that's what we'll be doing this weekend. I want to come back from the Princess to a neat house. I want to look forward to coming home.
> 
> Goodness, I lost 50 pounds, I can do this. I'll let you know how it's going.
> 
> Hello to Taryn and Mystery Machine!
> 
> Have a great afternoon!



I agree that there is a direct correlation between organization and weight loss.  When everything is in order I do much better.  That probably relates directly to stress level too   I've got 3 bedrooms completely top to bottom cleaned and I already feel more in control on many levels.  

I have multiple sizes here too.  I went from a size 18 to a size 6 or 8 depending on style.  I did get rid of everything from size 12 to 18, but still have the 6, 8 and 10s and find that I shift through them depending on how dedicated I am to a healthy lifestyle.  On the heavy side now, but determined to be on the thinner side by summer.  The funny thing is that we went to the calling hours for my cousin last week and my extended family kept telling me how thin I was.  that just proves that they haven't seen me in years


----------



## my3princes

Disneywedding2010 said:


> I will definately keep everyone posted. I should know something Monday. Her office is already closed for the weekend.



Try not to worry to much about it over the weekend.  Stress is the enemy


----------



## cclovesdis

Hi Jeanette! I missed you too. I wanted to answer your wedding question before I forget. My sister cut the cake to "A Whole New World." They told their DJs that they wanted a Disney song at some point and they chose that for them. I almost cried. There are some great love songs from many Disney movies. Aladdin and Beauty and the Beast come to mind first.

Actually, I seem to remember a few other Disney songs played at their wedding too. Her DJs did an a great job and the Disney music was perfect for the make up of our guests. We were so glad that they were played. 



Not my best day today. Nasty "little" binge. I'm determined to have a better day tomorrow. I did get in a good workout today though. But, I need to do that multiple, multiple more times to have a loss this week after today. And, do I need a loss! I'm up about 3 pounds from last week. I'm not even sure why.  Here's to a better week! 

 for all those with a loss or maintain and  to all those struggling-weight loss or otherwise.

QOTD: My nickname is CC and I love Disney, which I shortened to "dis."

Have a great weekend everyone!


----------



## cclovesdis

Welcome to Healthy Habits Pamper Week!

My name is CC (short for Christina) and I will be your Healthy Habits coach for BL 11. I love the BL challenges and Healthy Habits has helped me significantly in achieving many of my goals.

*Some Background Information: *Thanks to donac (Dona-hostess of Team Donald) and jenanderson for their amazing help so I know how to coach!  I couldnt do this without seeing them in action previously.  I will be continuing the prizes that Jen started.

*Heres How Healthy Habits Pamper Week Works:* Each day there will be three "Habits" for you to complete. You do not need to keep track of your points and there will not be a winner. This is simply for your enjoyment!

Welcome to Day 2, Saturday 2/19

1) Have a glass of milk or a dairy substitute.
2) Read something you find interesting and/or enjoyable for about 10 minutes.
3) Wear something special.

P.S. Week 6 Results will be posted over the weekend. I apologize-again.


----------



## ScubaD

We are having a fundraiser in March for our sister church in Haiti.  Since I am the team leader I suggested a Disney theme to the evening and everyone thought it would be great.  Now over the last two years we have attended the Pacific Northwest Mousemeet where we have met several great Disney celebs, including Jeff Kurti, Bob Gurr, Margaret Kerry (original model for Tinkerbell) and Lou Mongello, and Brian "The Voice" Dichter amongst others.

We have also had the chance to get to know Don Morin, the person who started this annual Disney gathering.  I had contacted him awhile back to ask there were any items they had that we could give away as prizes.  I arrived home today and there was a big box on the porch.  Inside were DVDs, lithographs, books, photos, D23 magazines, and posters.  I was, and am, blown away by his generosity.  This dinner will be great, and his offer will be one of the many reasons why.

So fellow PNWers, please check out www.pnwmousemeet.com and hope to see you there.  And Don, if by chance you read this, thank you so much.

Dave


----------



## ScubaD

This may have been asked in the past but I would like to ask it again.  If you could have a job in Walt Disney World what would it be?

For me I like to use my creativity and imagination, so being an Imagineer is a dream of mine.  I would like to work in the resort family and come up with ideas for new Disney resorts.  My first resort would be a hotel in the shape of a Disney Cruise ship.  As you walk into the front of the building there would be fountains on either side of the building, looking like the waves coming off the ship as it glides through the water.  The pool area could be engineered to look like Castaway Cay, and the restaurants can mirror those aboard the ships.  This resort would give people a chance to experience the cruise ships without going to see.  I know it is not as nice as the real ships but what the hey!

Dave


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

ScubaD said:


> Looking at all of the usernames used on the DISboards it always occurs to me to ask what the history of a name is.  I know some are easy to figure out while others have a very distinct meaning.  For myself I was sitting with my wife (disneymom8589 - birth years of our two kids) when I was trying to figure what name I would use.  During this time my son and I were into scuba diving so I mixed the scuba with D (for Dave), and came up with ScubaD.  Original, huh???
> 
> So what is your story?
> 
> Dave



I am the mommy of 2 boys aka pirates.  At the time my boys were very much into playing pirates.  Nothing to creative.



Rose&Mike said:


> QOTD--my name shows complete lack of imagination. My dh though is worse--he is MikeofRose&Mike



I didnt know that was mikes dis name.  I feel like I know so much about your husband and I never even talked to him.  So I would say that his name is very fitting.



ScubaD said:


> How about that, I did a multi-quote.
> 
> Dave



Good Job Dave!!!!



dis-happy said:


> Even better was my NSV......I'm out of the size 12 pants and into size 10 now!  Woo-hoo!  Tried a pair on this morning just to see and was happily surprised.  The 8's are beckoning.....and then the 6's....and then the 4's.  It's pathetic how many different pairs of pants sizes I have in my closet.  Anyone else?



that is excellent.  I have an arrangement of sizes too.



Stinasmom said:


> AND, I have a Girl's night out for the first time in 2 months!!
> We are starting with a wine class on the wines of Italy with one of the top women wine experts in the world!   She just happens to live and work here (at the university) when she is not being hired to go on all expense paid trips all over the world to taste, rate and write about wine.



That sounds like a very fun night out.  I hope you have a great time.



HappyMatt said:


> Here is my story. Back in high school I doodled a lot and I mean a lot. I created a series of cartoony superheroes that I would draw over and over again. The main superhero was called HappyMan because he always had a huge smile and always tried to make people happy. This became my alter ego. I would become HappyMan and try to make my friends laugh or cheer them up if they were sad.



thats a great story about yourself matt.



Rose&Mike said:


> What does this have to do with weight loss? I kind of see it all as intertwined. I eat better, feel calmer, and just enjoy life more when my environment is organized. BUT I have a tendency to do the same thing when "I fall off the organized household wagon" that I used to do with my weight. I threw in the towel, called myself a loser and quit.



ITA with this one rose.  the past few months have been a bit hectic and stressful with work and other commitments.  I know I have been stress eating and it has to do alot with the disorganization and the feeling of being out of control.  I think I threw in the towel and quit awhile ago in the eating department.  Thanks for reminding me that it will just take a little effort to get myself back into control.  I am going to try to organize my house this weekend but unlike you I doubt that I will be coming home to a clean organized house considering I am leaving behind my dh and a 6 and 3 year old boys.  I will just be happy if the house is still standing when I return.  Good luck getting yours together.  That will make you feel so much better.



njtinkmom said:


> On a good note I just came back from vacation in West Palm Beach FL and I still lost a pound!  hopefully I will keep it up at home now!



woohoo thats awesome.  I hope you had a great time.



Disneywedding2010 said:


> I went into the dr yesterday to let her know what was going on and I went in for a scheduled CT today. They also did bloodwork yesterday to check my kidneys. I'm hoping to have results later today or Monday.



I hope your feeling better and that everything comes back ok.  I am jealous of your weather.



ScubaD said:


> We have also had the chance to get to know Don Morin, the person who started this annual Disney gathering.  I had contacted him awhile back to ask there were any items they had that we could give away as prizes.  I arrived home today and there was a big box on the porch.  Inside were DVDs, lithographs, books, photos, D23 magazines, and posters.  I was, and am, blown away by his generosity.  This dinner will be great, and his offer will be one of the many reasons why.



that is so amazing and very generous!!!  What a great guy.



ScubaD said:


> If you could have a job in Walt Disney World what would it be?



I would love to be a mickey waffle maker.  I was intrigued by the lady making the waffles when we were there.  She had like 5 machines going at one time.  I would just like something simple that didnt cause me stress.  Can you tell I am a bit stressed with work lately.

Dave- you by the way would be perfect at that job.  Very creative ideas I must say.

I am beat!  Work was completely nuts today.  Our phone service was out all day and is still out.  Not exactly what we need in a peds primary care office.  Parents Im sure were upset.  Luckily we have other sites that the parents could call to get an appt in our office.  Then we took the boys out to eat and to the mall for a late valentines day surprise.  Nick made a bear at build a bear workshop.  We had Gift Cards so it didnt cost us much which was a bonus.  Ryan got a phineus and ferb ds game.  

Tomorrow we have bball for ryan and then I have to go sign him up for tball.  Then I need to do some laundry and packing for my trip.  Sunday I will take the kids to sunday school and then drop them with my parents.  Go home for a 5 mile run, shower and then we have a wedding to go to that is over an hour away.  

So lots of stuff to do this weekend.  I hope you all enjoy yours.

Have a great night.


----------



## my3princes

ScubaD said:


> This may have been asked in the past but I would like to ask it again.  If you could have a job in Walt Disney World what would it be?
> 
> 
> Dave



Interesting question.  I would love to use my creativity too, but I'm not sure how. I'm not artistic, but have more creativity in interior design or crafty kind of things.  It would be fun to design resort rooms.  Imagine that travel that I would have to do to get inspiration and to make things authentic.  Hmm that sounds perfect.  It's nice to dream.

Dh would like to work on and design the cars for Lights Motor Action or a similar show.


----------



## tigger813

OK, I was not a happy camper earlier today! I ended up being STUCK at work until 6:15! Everytime I tried to leave another tanning client came in! My co-worker got stuck in traffic as did my boss. I didn't get home until 6:30 and everyone was hungry. My boss did apologize and thank me profusely but I would have liked to been asked before this happened. I had to call Brian like 4 times to say I don't know when I will be home. My co-worker's mother came to watch the place until her daughter got to the spa. 

I came home and ate my large roast beef sub and some onion rings. Then I had a large white Russian and I just had a handful of M&Ms. I ended up using my weigh in from yesterday which put me down 1/2 for the week. I don't know when I will workout tomorrow or if I will. I will have a shake for breakfast and one for lunch at least. Not sure what we'll have for supper. I should probably take some meat out of the freezer for supper.

Next week will be interesting with having the kids home and trying to work at the same time. I think I'll probably just take next Friday off since I lost all of today! I hope to go visit a friend on Wednesday who I haven't seen in several years. She and her DH have been having some major medical issues lately and I really hope we can see them.

We may have several inches of snow on Monday during the day so I'm glad I don't have to go anywhere. I hope we can have some fun with the kids. We would love to go to the planetarium but Brian just said getting a day off over the next month is practically impossible! UGH!!!!

Eyes are getting heavy and I've whined long enough!

I'll let you know how my training goes tomorrow. I'm planning on sleeping in on Sunday and then delivering products to a friend.

TTFN


----------



## ScubaD

my3princes said:


> Interesting question.  I would love to use my creativity too, but I'm not sure how. I'm not artistic, but have more creativity in interior design or crafty kind of things.  It would be fun to design resort rooms.  Imagine that travel that I would have to do to get inspiration and to make things authentic.  Hmm that sounds perfect.  It's nice to dream.
> 
> Dh would like to work on and design the cars for Lights Motor Action or a similar show.



My wife and I had the chance to listen to Bob Gurr.  He was the imagineer who was asked by Walt Disney to design and create the transportation system in the Magic Kingdoms.  He may be someone you can get inspiration from.  I wonder if he has books written to share his experiences.

Dave


----------



## ScubaD

tigger813 said:


> OK, I was not a happy camper earlier today! I ended up being STUCK at work until 6:15! Everytime I tried to leave another tanning client came in! My co-worker got stuck in traffic as did my boss. I didn't get home until 6:30 and everyone was hungry. My boss did apologize and thank me profusely but I would have liked to been asked before this happened. I had to call Brian like 4 times to say I don't know when I will be home. My co-worker's mother came to watch the place until her daughter got to the spa.
> 
> I came home and ate my large roast beef sub and some onion rings. Then I had a large white Russian and I just had a handful of M&Ms. I ended up using my weigh in from yesterday which put me down 1/2 for the week. I don't know when I will workout tomorrow or if I will. I will have a shake for breakfast and one for lunch at least. Not sure what we'll have for supper. I should probably take some meat out of the freezer for supper.
> 
> Next week will be interesting with having the kids home and trying to work at the same time. I think I'll probably just take next Friday off since I lost all of today! I hope to go visit a friend on Wednesday who I haven't seen in several years. She and her DH have been having some major medical issues lately and I really hope we can see them.
> 
> We may have several inches of snow on Monday during the day so I'm glad I don't have to go anywhere. I hope we can have some fun with the kids. We would love to go to the planetarium but Brian just said getting a day off over the next month is practically impossible! UGH!!!!
> 
> Eyes are getting heavy and I've whined long enough!
> 
> I'll let you know how my training goes tomorrow. I'm planning on sleeping in on Sunday and then delivering products to a friend.
> 
> TTFN



It is so hard to work when others are asking for support and assistance.  But you did it and that is great.  Good job Tracey.


----------



## Merryweather27

Warning - EPIC amount of replies here - I've been away a little too long!     I'll put my update and QOTD answers in a separate post.



Rose&Mike said:


> I ran tonight. First time in a week. My foot is sore, but not too bad! I am icing it again.
> ... Remember the important thing is to keep moving forward.



Glad your foot is starting to improve!  My DH has to deal with plantar fascitis and it is no fun.  It's easier on him now that he's not on his feet in front of a classroom all day though (he used to teach tech classes to adults).   

"Keep moving forward" - I love that quote of Walt's, and the Meet the Robinsons movie, too (very underrated IMO!). [/QUOTE]




keenercam said:


> (no, strawberry frosting does not count as a fruit serving!)



Cam, this had me .



Holly324 said:


> Happy news!  We just found out that my husband got into another school that he interviewed at!    So excited!!  He still has to interview at his first choice, so we won't find out about that one for awhile.  But he now has 2 options!



Woo-hoo!  That is awesome news.  Hope your DS is feeling better soon!



Flossbolna said:


> And Hinking! The Alps are an easy weekend trip from my home town and I would love to go for a few weekends hiking in the mountains.



Sounds fabulous!



Disneywedding2010 said:


> I need to make a dr's apt because I've been having chest pain the last two days. Long story short the last two times this same issue has come up no one has been able to figure out what is going on. The first time I spent 12 hours in the ER for them to come back and tell me they had no idea what was wrong.



I hope your latest tests bring answers for you soon!



Cupcaker said:


> Good morning everyone!  Update on the wedding plans: Priest #3 agreed to marry us, so we dont have to go to plan B.   Now that those things are in place, I wanted to show you all what Ive been so desperately trying to put together.



Hooray for the good news on priest #3!  Love your plans - your wedding is going to be spectacular!



mommyof2Pirates said:


> Hi All!  I think Ryan is on the mend.  No fever all day.  Hopefully he will get off to school today.  dh got to stay home today with him.



Glad to hear he is starting to feel better!



ScubaD said:


> Hello everyone,
> I will be the coach next week for the team, so I need everyone to double your exercise and eat half of your normal daily calories...you know I'm kidding.







Flossbolna said:


> *2-18-2011 - Friday - QOTD What is the meaning of your DISboards name*
> Mine is made up of two words: Floss - the name of the village where I grew up, and Bolna - the name of our family dog when I was a teenager.
> Only after I had been posting for a while I remembered that floss also is an English word (English isn't my first language, I am German) and now am in constant fear that people think I am a fan of dental floss!



LOL.  At least you didn't grow up in the Austrian town whose name I can't type here but starts with an "F" and ends with "-ing".    But for what it's worth, I did not think you were a dental floss aficionado.  



Rose&Mike said:


> (here comes the pep talk) you wouldn't throw out all the dishes if you broke one plate.



That's a good one!  I'll have to remember it.



ScubaD said:


> How about that, I did a multi-quote.
> Dave







dis-happy said:


> Even better was my NSV......I'm out of the size 12 pants and into size 10 now!  Woo-hoo!  Tried a pair on this morning just to see and was happily surprised.  The 8's are beckoning.....and then the 6's....and then the 4's.



Woo-hoo!  Way to go!



njtinkmom said:


> On a good note I just came back from vacation in West Palm Beach FL and I still lost a pound!  hopefully I will keep it up at home now!



Awesome!  Anyone who can still lose while on vacation has my 



njtinkmom said:


> So I have this quest that maybe someone can help me with.  DF wants our first dance to be a disney song.  I was thinking a medley of some of the princesses songs.  Anyone know of a good one???  or where i should look for one?



The one I immediately thought of when I read this was "So This Is Love" from Cinderella.  It's very obvious and recognizable as Disney, yet the lyrics aren't specific to the events of the film, like, say "Beauty and the Beast" would be.  Also, it plays during the prince and Cinderella's first dance together at the ball.  



Rose&Mike said:


> My house and life in general feels very chaotic again.
> 
> What does this have to do with weight loss? I kind of see it all as intertwined. I eat better, feel calmer, and just enjoy life more when my environment is organized. BUT I have a tendency to do the same thing when "I fall off the organized household wagon" that I used to do with my weight. I threw in the towel, called myself a loser and quit.
> 
> So, since I am really starting to feel better since going g-f, I have resolved to get organized again and stay organized this time. I started on some stuff today and that's what we'll be doing this weekend. I want to come back from the Princess to a neat house. I want to look forward to coming home.
> 
> Goodness, I lost 50 pounds, I can do this. I'll let you know how it's going.



This is the part where we give you your own advice and say "keep moving forward".    You can do it!



Disneywedding2010 said:


> Its getting warmer in Texas (its 78 as of right now). I'm half tempted to go check the temperature on our pool. I'm sooooo ready to swim.



I am so jealous of your weather!  Very ready for spring after this crazy winter.


Ok, now to write my own update!

Nicole


----------



## Merryweather27

Man this has been a long week!  I am ready for a relaxing weekend.  I have been falling asleep on the couch within an hour after dinner every night this week.  I don't know if it's my body's way of saying "We're trying to heal up here, and it would speed things along if you were unconscious," or what.  

Tonight we went out to dinner with my mom, brother, SIL, nephew and niece, to celebrate my bro's birthday (valentine's day) and mine (end of the month).   I didn't do too badly, but the food was not really worth the calories spent on it, taste-wise, KWIM?

Overall, my eating was pretty bad this week but I don't think I gained - I am up 2 pounds which I think is all this heavy freaking cast on my arm.  But I have tomorrow planned out to be a good on-plan day, and will try to keep that going into next week.  I decided to start tracking protein and calcium intake along with just calories - I usually have trouble getting enough protein in when dieting, but that's probably not a great idea under the circumstances.

Gonna get that scale moving back down this week!  GO TEAM MICKEY!  

QOTDs:



tggrrstarr said:


> *2/16/11 Wednesday QOTD*
> Now that we are all on our way to being in better shape and Spring (seems) is on it's way, what sport or activity do you want to try/ get back to?



Now that it will be light out long enough, I'd like to start walking with our dog (and hopefully DH) at a nearby park.  Not really safe to walk around our neighborhood, but a 5-minute drive gets us to a much better area.



tggrrstarr said:


> *2/17/11 Thursday QOTD*
> What is your favorite Disney non animated movie to rewatch?



Any in the POTC trilogy, but especially the first!



ScubaD said:


> Looking at all of the usernames used on the DISboards it always occurs to me to ask what the history of a name is.  I know some are easy to figure out while others have a very distinct meaning.



For whatever reason, I didn't feel like using my typical internet moniker when I signed up for the DIS, so I decided to go for something Disney.  I can relate to Merryweather as a character, but the name alone was already taken, so I added the 27 because it's sort of my "lucky number" - DH, our nephew, and I were all born on the 27th (different months).



ScubaD said:


> This may have been asked in the past but I would like to ask it again.  If you could have a job in Walt Disney World what would it be?



I think I would like to drive the ferryboats.  


Nicole


----------



## tigger813

OK, it's 2:45 AM and I'm on the Dis! Somebody must be sick or the wind is HOWLING!!!!! UGH!!!! I do have a headache which isn't helping matters! Some of the gusts last like 30 seconds! I got up and took some Motrin and I think I'll watch tv a bit and maybe I'll get back to sleep!

I'm worried I'm getting a cold too as my throat is sore and my nose is all stuffed up! 

Boy, Tigger is a whiner lately!

TTFN


----------



## cclovesdis

Morning Everyone,

Looks like we're all sleeping in today.  I myself slept until almost 8 and couldn't have been happier.

Not too busy of a day planned, although for a Saturday, it's busy. I already picked up weeks  worth of clean  covering the house. I've also had 2 glasses of water and my glass of milk. For some reason, I was craving milk this morning.  Lactose-free of course. 

My other big plans for the day include eyebrow waxing and a trip to Target and the gym. I'll probably have breakfast around 10 and then eat lunch later this afternoon. After yesterday, I'm unsurprisingly not hungry today. Also, they are all near each other, so it would be impractical to go to one without the other 2, especially Target and the gym. Oh, and I should probably go to the bank. I have some OT in this paycheck, so I want to buy a gift certificate for Disney. My father is talking about paying for Internet, so every little bit helps.

I'm off to check the Target ad. Have a great day everyone! 

CC


----------



## Rose&Mike

cclovesdis said:


> P.S. Week 6 Results will be posted over the weekend. I apologize-again.


CC--don't worry! 



ScubaD said:


> We are having a fundraiser in March for our sister church in Haiti.  Since I am the team leader I suggested a Disney theme to the evening and everyone thought it would be great.  Now over the last two years we have attended the Pacific Northwest Mousemeet where we have met several great Disney celebs, including Jeff Kurti, Bob Gurr, Margaret Kerry (original model for Tinkerbell) and Lou Mongello, and Brian "The Voice" Dichter amongst others.
> 
> We have also had the chance to get to know Don Morin, the person who started this annual Disney gathering.  I had contacted him awhile back to ask there were any items they had that we could give away as prizes.  I arrived home today and there was a big box on the porch.  Inside were DVDs, lithographs, books, photos, D23 magazines, and posters.  I was, and am, blown away by his generosity.  This dinner will be great, and his offer will be one of the many reasons why.
> 
> So fellow PNWers, please check out www.pnwmousemeet.com and hope to see you there.  And Don, if by chance you read this, thank you so much.
> 
> Dave


Very cool, Dave!



ScubaD said:


> This may have been asked in the past but I would like to ask it again.  If you could have a job in Walt Disney World what would it be?
> 
> Dave


Great question! I would like to either be a costume designer, paint sets or--wait for it--sell balloons. I just love seeing the cast members walking around with balloons.



mommyof2Pirates said:


> ITA with this one rose.  the past few months have been a bit hectic and stressful with work and other commitments.  I know I have been stress eating and it has to do alot with the disorganization and the feeling of being out of control.  I think I threw in the towel and quit awhile ago in the eating department.  Thanks for reminding me that it will just take a little effort to get myself back into control.  I am going to try to organize my house this weekend but unlike you I doubt that I will be coming home to a clean organized house considering I am leaving behind my dh and a 6 and 3 year old boys.  I will just be happy if the house is still standing when I return.  Good luck getting yours together.  That will make you feel so much better.
> 
> Have a great night.


 I bet they will all be so excited to see you when you get home, Lindsay!

*Tracey*--Sorry you got stuck at work yesterday. That stinks! You must be getting the wind we had on Thursday. It was very gusty! I hope the headache goes away soon.

*Nicole*--thanks for the mini-peptalk. Sometimes I need one! I still don't know what happened to your arm! 

It was so nice to not get up to a mess this morning. Yesterday I got rid of all the excess mail, paid the bills and did some generally picking up. Mike commented as soon as he got home, which was nice. I also cleaned out my email inboxes which makes me feel more organized as well! 

I hope everyone is having a great Saturday!


----------



## ScubaD

For me, I have a busy morning.  I was going to go under the house and check for any unwanted house guests.  I caught one last week in the waste basket under the sink, so out with the trash my friend.  Maybe he just wanted to help me cook better meals.  However, our Haiti team was asked to cut firewood as a fundraiser this morning and that takes precedent to hunting.  

But later our U of Washington Huskies take on the Arizona Wildcats for first place in the Pac 10.  

Then after that game my wife (disneymom8589) and I are meeting our son and daughter-in-law for dinner to discuss our trip to Disney World.

Plus P90X somewhere in the mess.

Dave


----------



## tggrrstarr

ScubaD said:


> This may have been asked in the past but I would like to ask it again.  If you could have a job in Walt Disney World what would it be?
> 
> For me I like to use my creativity and imagination, so being an Imagineer is a dream of mine.  I would like to work in the resort family and come up with ideas for new Disney resorts.  My first resort would be a hotel in the shape of a Disney Cruise ship.  As you walk into the front of the building there would be fountains on either side of the building, looking like the waves coming off the ship as it glides through the water.  The pool area could be engineered to look like Castaway Cay, and the restaurants can mirror those aboard the ships.  This resort would give people a chance to experience the cruise ships without going to see.  I know it is not as nice as the real ships but what the hey!
> 
> Dave



That.hotel sounds amazing!

I would work at one of the deluxe hotels as concierge.  I don't do well in heat, I would need an air conditioned job, no food, no stock!  If i worked in the parks it might take away some of the magic. 

QOTD Friday
My name is from my email, it is also a two parter- tggrr for tigger, one of my two favorite characters but abbreviated ( I didn't want any numbers in my email, lol).  The 2nd part, starr was my dog when I was a kid. I have "collected" stars ever since! 

So, I got outside and ran 2 days in a row!  And by run, I mean intervals, I am still building up to more.  I got on the scale today and I lost 2.6 lbs since yesterday!  I hope it sticks, if it does I will have a great week this week. I also hit 60 lbs total lost today too!  
It's funny how as much as winter weather makes me not want to exercise, warm weather makes me really want to!  

We went to see I am Number Four last night, I really liked it!  I might read the book. Time to get ready for work.


----------



## HappyMatt

*2-19-2011 - Saturday QOTD - What job would you like to have in Disney World?*

Oh man, so many choices. Would I choose to be a Monorail driver? Would I work at the Tower of Terror, Haunted Mansion or Jungle Cruise. I would love to perform and interact with the guests. I guess it would be fun to be a citizen of hollywood in Disney's Hollywood Studios.


----------



## Stinasmom

ScubaD said:


> Our U of Washington Huskies take on the Arizona Wildcats for first place in the Pac 10.



YEAAA!  GO Huskies!!!  (1989 grad here!!)

*2-19-2011 - Saturday QOTD - What job would you like to have in Disney World?*

I would like to be a personnel supervisor who gets to reward the CM's for going above and beyond whenever possible. This should be the goal of every CM hired... I wouldn't mind firing the bad ones either! ( I can be tougher than I look!) 


Marcy


----------



## ScubaD

Stinasmom said:


> YEAAA!  GO Huskies!!!  (1989 grad here!!)
> 
> *2-19-2011 - Saturday QOTD - What job would you like to have in Disney World?*
> 
> I would like to be a personnel supervisor who gets to reward the CM's for going above and beyond whenever possible. This should be the goal of every CM hired... I wouldn't mind firing the bad ones either! ( I can be tougher than I look!)
> 
> 
> Marcy



Go Dawgs!!  And your job sounds like fun, I prefer the rewards side.


----------



## Flossbolna

Saturday QOTD:

I am not sure I would really want any job at WDW... I want it to be my happy place and not to be associated with the every day worries of a work place.

But if I had to work there... I think I would want to be an Imagineer on the technical side of Imagineering. One of those which come up with the technical solutions for the creative show/attraction ideas of others.


----------



## ScubaD

Everyone, don't forget to get your weights into Tracey.  Every ounce counts.

Dave


----------



## poochie

1st - my name *poochie* I love dogs. I always had dogs and it is also associated with my email address. 

Dream Job at WDW?  - Hmmmm tough one. I guess I would love to be a greeter in front of the parks. To see so many excited and happy faces every day just waiting for the magic to happen.



My day started with going into work early this morning as I am in the office answering sales calls until 4:30 this afternoon. I am home now, but still on call with the phone until Sunday night at 11:00 pm.  I did manage to do my Tae Bo before going in. Then using the treadmill at work during my 1/2 hr lunch, atemy lunch at the desk. And plan on doing Tae Bo latter this evening before retiring. After all I have a goal for my trip in June.


----------



## tigger813

Hi all!!!!

I had the most amazing day at my training! I know I did the right thing starting this business! I learned so much about the products and the marketing plan. I can do this and I have a lot of support in reaching my goals! If things go how I want them to I will be able to pay off our cruise by the end of the year if not sooner!

Made some turkey enchiladas with the new Philly cooking creme Santa Fe blend. It was really good! Probably not the best for us but it was something different. All I had all day was shakes and tea and water so I really wanted to chew something.

Got 3 American Idols to watch so that's what we're going to do. Sleeping in tomorrow and then I have to drop off some Herbalife products in Burlington.

TTFN


----------



## Merryweather27

Today is a lazy day at our house.  I overdid it playing Mario Sports Mix with my nephew after dinner last night so now my wrist is kinda angry at me.  I'm on track so far with eating today; lunch was fruit, skim milk, and low-fat cheese sticks.  Surprisingly filling - must be all the protein.  I need to do laundry at some point today, too.




Rose&Mike said:


> *Nicole*--thanks for the mini-peptalk. Sometimes I need one! I still don't know what happened to your arm!
> 
> It was so nice to not get up to a mess this morning. Yesterday I got rid of all the excess mail, paid the bills and did some generally picking up. Mike commented as soon as he got home, which was nice. I also cleaned out my email inboxes which makes me feel more organized as well!



It's always nice when family notices the effort, isn't it?  And it's funny how much more accomplished I feel whenever I clean out my e-mail, even though it has no impact on physical clutter, lol.

I broke my arm in 3 places (just under the wrist) on Valentine's Day.  DH and I went ice skating, and the rink was really poorly kept.  I tripped over the uneven, cut-up, half-melted ice and went down on my rear and my right outstretched hand.  Bruised my tailbone too, but at least that won't have to be in a cast for 6 weeks! 



tggrrstarr said:


> So, I got outside and ran 2 days in a row!  And by run, I mean intervals, I am still building up to more.  I got on the scale today and I lost 2.6 lbs since yesterday!  I hope it sticks, if it does I will have a great week this week. I also hit 60 lbs total lost today too!



Way to go, both on your workout streak and your weight loss milestone!


----------



## Disneywedding2010

*Evening Team Mickey*

Today has been a busy day and I didn't eat that well. I also haven't worked out yet but I'm hoping to later this evening.

We went to the Nissan dealership near our house to see if we could find a used car for Alan's son (who will be coming to live with us in a few months). We found one and I was quite surprised when they told me that my credit score has gone through the roof (in a good way). We took pictures of it and sent them to him and went and test drove it. We signed all the paperwork and now we'll simply just drive it to keep it going good. I informed Alan's son that even though we bought it for him, its in my name and I will make the payment each month but he has to re-emburse me that money each month. He agreed and is excited to see the car. We are hoping we can get down to San Antonio in a few weeks so he can see it in person vs pictures from a camera phone.


----------



## ScubaD

Disneywedding2010 said:


> *Evening Team Mickey*
> 
> Today has been a busy day and I didn't eat that well. I also haven't worked out yet but I'm hoping to later this evening.
> 
> We went to the Nissan dealership near our house to see if we could find a used car for Alan's son (who will be coming to live with us in a few months). We found one and I was quite surprised when they told me that my credit score has gone through the roof (in a good way). We took pictures of it and sent them to him and went and test drove it. We signed all the paperwork and now we'll simply just drive it to keep it going good. I informed Alan's son that even though we bought it for him, its in my name and I will make the payment each month but he has to re-emburse me that money each month. He agreed and is excited to see the car. We are hoping we can get down to San Antonio in a few weeks so he can see it in person vs pictures from a camera phone.



What a fun day.  Enjoy the ride.


----------



## ScubaD

We have several pieces that are special, but I will answer for my wife, and that would be a signed painting of the three princesses.  The signatures are from the ladies who did the voices.  The princesses are Alice (is she a princess?), Sleeping Beauty, and Cinderella.

I am partial to our Robert Olzewski Disneyland collection.

So what Disney treasures do you have?

Now off to dinner with our son and daughter-in-law to discuss our April vacation to Orlando.

Dave


----------



## cclovesdis

Welcome to Healthy Habits Pamper Week!

My name is CC (short for Christina) and I will be your Healthy Habits coach for BL 11. I love the BL challenges and Healthy Habits has helped me significantly in achieving many of my goals.

*Some Background Information: *Thanks to donac (Dona-hostess of Team Donald) and jenanderson for their amazing help so I know how to coach!  I couldnt do this without seeing them in action previously.  I will be continuing the prizes that Jen started.

*Heres How Healthy Habits Pamper Week Works:* Each day there will be three "Habits" for you to complete. You do not need to keep track of your points and there will not be a winner. This is simply for your enjoyment!

Welcome to Day 3, Sunday 2/20

1) Exercise for 30 minutes.
2) Take a bath or a longer than usual shower.
3) Enjoy 2 servings of fruit.

P.S. I went to the post office today only to find out that they were without power. If I get out of work on time on Monday, I'll be able to mail the prizes out then.


----------



## my3princes

ScubaD said:


> We have several pieces that are special, but I will answer for my wife, and that would be a signed painting of the three princesses.  The signatures are from the ladies who did the voices.  The princesses are Alice (is she a princess?), Sleeping Beauty, and Cinderella.
> 
> I am partial to our Robert Olzewski Disneyland collection.
> 
> So what Disney treasures do you have?
> 
> Now off to dinner with our son and daughter-in-law to discuss our April vacation to Orlando.
> 
> Dave



We don't have much disney "art" .  We have lots of collages from our trips and our everyday dishes are all disney.  We also have a wrought Iron disney mirror in our dining room.  Some framed sketches that the kids made at HS too


----------



## poochie

cclovesdis said:


> Welcome to Healthy Habits Pamper Week!
> 
> *Heres How Healthy Habits Pamper Week Works:* Each day there will be three "Habits" for you to complete. You do not need to keep track of your points and there will not be a winner. This is simply for your enjoyment!
> 
> Welcome to Day 3, Sunday 2/20
> 
> 1) Exercise for 30 minutes.
> 2) Take a bath or a longer than usual shower.
> 3) Enjoy 2 servings of fruit.
> 
> P.S. I went to the post office today only to find out that they were without power. If I get out of work on time on Monday, I'll be able to mail the prizes out then.



Ooooh, I love this one.Especially the longer bath.  MMMMM


----------



## tggrrstarr

QOTD Sunday
We do collect some art, mostly the character sketches, but we got a really big piece last month that is my favorite. We got a huge printed canvas of 
Peter Pan and the kids flying over London. I love it, it just arrived about a week ago, so I haven't even hung it yet. 

I indulged last night on dinner. I was borderline on calories, just barely under, but I gave in to temptation.  This one place near me has really good huge pieces & some really crazy specialty rolls. I got a normal California roll (huge!) and ate 2/6 pieces- lunch today!  But I also got the Manhattan roll- shrimp sushi covered in avocado & lobster sauce. 8 pieces of yummy high calories!  I just have to make sure not to make a habit of this!


----------



## tigger813

QOTD: We have the big Mickey poster that came when we joined D23! We usually have it on the stairway but we are planning on painting and took the wallpaper down. Just love the different little Disney items we get.

Good morning- 

Slept in a bit this morning. DH and I had shakes and tea for breakfast. I have to deliver some products to some customers today and then we're going to watch Daytona. Girls slept downstairs and slept in late as well.

Going to set up a FB page today for my Herbalife business now that I have my web site set up. Also need to look at Smart phones so I can check my email more often.

We're watching Primval on BBCAmerica now. Fascinating show.

Hoping to get in some elliptical time later today after I take the kids' bed down. We're going to have a movie and game day tomorrow.

Back to work!

TTFN


----------



## ScubaD

*Tggrrstarr*, Sometimes we need to reward ourselves.  It sounds like you had a good time.

Dave


----------



## ScubaD

tigger813 said:


> QOTD: We have the big Mickey poster that came when we joined D23! We usually have it on the stairway but we are planning on painting and took the wallpaper down. Just love the different little Disney items we get.
> 
> Good morning-
> 
> Slept in a bit this morning. DH and I had shakes and tea for breakfast. I have to deliver some products to some customers today and then we're going to watch Daytona. Girls slept downstairs and slept in late as well.
> 
> Going to set up a FB page today for my Herbalife business now that I have my web site set up. Also need to look at Smart phones so I can check my email more often.
> 
> We're watching Primval on BBCAmerica now. Fascinating show.
> 
> Hoping to get in some elliptical time later today after I take the kids' bed down. We're going to have a movie and game day tomorrow.
> 
> Back to work!
> 
> TTFN



Enjoy your day and evening Tracey.  It sounds like a fun-filled afternoon.  And then baseball is just around the corner.  *NO* expectations from our Seattle Mariners so my blood pressure should not get too high this summer.  How are the Sox supposed to do this year?

Dave


----------



## tigger813

ScubaD said:


> Enjoy your day and evening Tracey.  It sounds like a fun-filled afternoon.  And then baseball is just around the corner.  *NO* expectations from our Seattle Mariners so my blood pressure should not get too high this summer.  How are the Sox supposed to do this year?
> 
> Dave



Definitely looking promising! They showed Papi at Spring Training the other day! Hoping Jacoby is back and better this year! We are HUGE SOX fans here! Izzie was born the day they won the series in 2004! Hoping I get to a game this year. We usually get to one game when my DSIL has extra tickets. She shares a package with a friend and always offers us tickets to a game she can't get to. We're usually near the Pesky Pole! 

Gotta dress our Build-A-Bear in his Sox uniform soon! We've got the Bruins and Celtics bears on the mantle with our Star Wars bears! We're such geeks here!


----------



## cclovesdis

Healthy Habits Week 6 Results[/COLOR]

*Conratulations to all of our participants!* We had:

11 participants from Team Mickey and
6 participants from Team Donald

making *TEAM MICKEY* Week 6's HH winner! 

Congratulations to *girlrea* for being this week's winners! Please PM me you address and I will mail it to you as soon as possible.

*Congratulations to all those who earned 7/7 points for at least one of the three Healthy Habits!*

Team Mickey
aamomma
girlrea
keenercam
KristiMC
MacG
Merryweather27
poochie

Team Donald
buzz5985
ChrisinNJ
donac
lovetoscrap
mom2knk
skmommy

*Congratulations to all those who earned all 21/21 HH points for Week 6!*

Team Mickey
keenercam
poochie

*Congratulations to all those who earned all 20/21 HH points for Week 6!*

Team Mickey
girlrea
MacG

Team Donald
ChrisinNJ


----------



## Disneywedding2010

*Afternoon Team Mickey!*

Its another gorgeous day in Texas. My trainer has set up two apts for me this coming week. I'm also going to get on the treadmill today now that I have the energy and my chest isn't killing me. I'll probably only do a mile and not over do it. We are big WWE fans in this house and tonight the Elimination Chamber is on PPV. I think we're going to make sub sandwiches and have chips as a side. 

Tomorrow I have to call Member Services at DVC and book our 2 bedroom standard view at Kidani Village for our September trip with our best friends! I'm so excited. I also need to get a head start on my last class. I've read 4 of the 8 chapters and need to finish that before the class starts on March 8th.


----------



## Disneywedding2010

2-20-2011 - Sunday QOTD - What is your favorite piece of Disney art? 

We don't have any but it would be nice to own at least one piece some day. I have a shelf in my office/dining room that has all of my plush Mickeys on.  I guess I could consider that my Disney art .


----------



## Disneywedding2010

2/17/11 Thursday QOTD
What is your favorite Disney non animated movie to rewatch?

This one I've had to sit and think about and I came up with two:

The Game Plan
 and
Remember The Titans


----------



## Disneywedding2010

*2/18/2011 Friday QOTD*
What is the meaning of your DISboards name 

My fiance and I were suppose to be getting married at Disney that year but decided to wait
*
2/19/2011 Saturday QOTD *
What job would you like to have in Disney World? 

Considering my Bachelors is in Hospitality Management, I would like to work at the front desk of the Contemporary.


----------



## my3princes

We're watching he Daytona 500.  I'm making wise use of my time tough, I clipped coupon then job hunted.  Applied for 3 jobs.  I must have 20 apps ou there now.  Hopefully something will give soon.


----------



## tigger813

Keep those weigh ins coming!

Team DONALD is currently up by 4.1 pounds so it's still anyone's ball game!

For those of you that are struggling: TAKE A DEEP BREATH! Grab a LARGE glass of water! And say I can do this! I am going to make it through! Then read all through the threads to get inspired once again! Look to your coaches and anyone here that inspires you! PM them for words of inspiration and encouragement! We have all been there at one time!

Even ME! Today for some reason I craved lots of salt and sugar! I made some spicy dip that I love and had a drink! It's WAY TOO early for PMS so I guess it was just my body asking for a reward for the hard work it did all week!

Reward yourself but don't overdo it! Any suggestions on rewards, just ask! It doesn't always have to be food: Maybe a hot bath or a few minutes of quiet time! 

The most important thing is for you to feel good!

My one saviour: Green tea! I love my Earl Grey Green Tea! I had two cups this morning! I'll probably have two more tonight!

to you all!!!!!

We are all here for you!!!!


----------



## ScubaD

tigger813 said:


> Keep those weigh ins coming!
> 
> Team DONALD is currently up by 4.1 pounds so it's still anyone's ball game!
> 
> For those of you that are struggling: TAKE A DEEP BREATH! Grab a LARGE glass of water! And say I can do this! I am going to make it through! Then read all through the threads to get inspired once again! Look to your coaches and anyone here that inspires you! PM them for words of inspiration and encouragement! We have all been there at one time!
> 
> Even ME! Today for some reason I craved lots of salt and sugar! I made some spicy dip that I love and had a drink! It's WAY TOO early for PMS so I guess it was just my body asking for a reward for the hard work it did all week!
> 
> Reward yourself but don't overdo it! Any suggestions on rewards, just ask! It doesn't always have to be food: Maybe a hot bath or a few minutes of quiet time!
> 
> The most important thing is for you to feel good!
> 
> My one saviour: Green tea! I love my Earl Grey Green Tea! I had two cups this morning! I'll probably have two more tonight!
> 
> to you all!!!!!
> 
> We are all here for you!!!!


Thanks for the reminder Tracey.


Disneywedding2010 said:


> 2-20-2011 - Sunday QOTD - What is your favorite piece of Disney art?
> 
> We don't have any but it would be nice to own at least one piece some day. I have a shelf in my office/dining room that has all of my plush Mickeys on.  I guess I could consider that my Disney art .



Plush Mickeys are always art.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## HappyMatt

*2-20-2011 - Sunday QOTD - What is your favorite piece of Disney art? *

I guess my favorite disney art are the ride posters that we bought a few years back. Unfortunately, we have yet to mount them.

I also am fond of our ever growing vinylmation collection. It has gotten to the point where they are spilling off of the top of our piano. We will have to buy a case or hang some shelves to display them properly.


----------



## cclovesdis

Welcome to Healthy Habits Pamper Week!

My name is CC (short for Christina) and I will be your Healthy Habits coach for BL 11. I love the BL challenges and Healthy Habits has helped me significantly in achieving many of my goals.

*Some Background Information: *Thanks to donac (Dona-hostess of Team Donald) and jenanderson for their amazing help so I know how to coach!  I couldnt do this without seeing them in action previously.  I will be continuing the prizes that Jen started.

*Heres How Healthy Habits Pamper Week Works:* Each day there will be three "Habits" for you to complete. You do not need to keep track of your points and there will not be a winner. This is simply for your enjoyment!

Welcome to Day 4, Monday 2/21

1) Have a 3rd serving of protein.
2) Do something "Goofy."
3) Have some snuggle time with your kids, etc. or pile up some pillows and take a power nap. (OR both!)

Have a great week everyone!


----------



## ScubaD

I know when we all visit Walt Disney World or Disneyland the plan is to attack the theme parks with a commando attitude.  But we also know there are many other activities we can do in the Disney area.  So my question to us all is, what is that activity (keep the comments clean)

I have yet to do these but I want to play a round of golf at the Palm or Magnolia courses so I can say I played on a course used by the PGA.  And I think for my 50th birthday present my wife is going to buy us passes so my son and I can do the Disney Dive Quest, and yes, it is in a theme park but it is so different than an attraction per say, so I will count it.

What is yours?

Dave


----------



## my3princes

ScubaD said:


> I know when we all visit Walt Disney World or Disneyland the plan is to attack the theme parks with a commando attitude.  But we also know there are many other activities we can do in the Disney area.  So my question to us all is, what is that activity (keep the comments clean)
> 
> I have yet to do these but I want to play a round of golf at the Palm or Magnolia courses so I can say I played on a course used by the PGA.  And I think for my 50th birthday present my wife is going to buy us passes so my son and I can do the Disney Dive Quest, and yes, it is in a theme park but it is so different than an attraction per say, so I will count it.
> 
> What is yours?
> 
> Dave



We stopped going commando years ago.  DVC was a big factor in that.  We always do 3 week trips now and have many non or short theme park days.  We've gone parasailing, done a fireworks cruise, horseback riding at FW, Segway tour at FW, We hang out at the pools or just hang around the campground if we're saying there.  Mini golf is fun as are the water parks.  DH and I even went to River Country before it closed.  We've also done some of the theme park tours.  Having down time makes our trips more relaxing and enjoyable.  It makes our happy place even happier.  The kids enjoy the outside activities as much as we do.


----------



## Disneywedding2010

*What is your favorite "Non-Theme Park" Disney activity *

For us and being DVC members now we either do shopping in DTD, swim at the pool, or just lounge on our patio/balcony with a cold drink. We purposely make our trips a few days longer so we can have "resort" days and just lounge or do whatever.


----------



## Rose&Mike

Good morning Mickeys!

*I wanted to remind everyone who will be traveling this upcoming weekend that Friday is a WIN day, in case you want to get your measurements in early.*

I hope everyone had a good weekend, but even if you were off plan a little, today starts a new day with new chances to make good choices. I try to remind myself that I do not have to eat perfectly all the time, but just need to keep moving forward.

I could use some pixie dust for my foot. It is still really bothering me and I really want to finish the Princess running. We had a really good run yesterday--and it felt good during the run, but not so good today. The best part--no tummy issues! G-f really seems to be doing the trick!

Have a great day today! Everyone getting snow today--be careful!


----------



## HappyMatt

*2-21-2011 - Monday QOTD - What is your favorite "Non-Theme Park" Disney activity
*

We do not do many non-theme park activities. Not that we do commando touring, just every minute we can, we like to spend in the parks. We do love to go to DTD. We always take at least one evening on our trip and spend it there.

One time my wife and I hit up some miniature golf. We did the Winter Summerland course. As far mini golf courses are concerned, it was pretty tough. I am interested in trying out Fantasia Gardens at some point. Probably when my girls are a little older (they are 3 and 1 right now).


----------



## Disneywedding2010

*Morning Team Mickey!*

Today I am going to be busy versus the last week where I've been pretty much taking it easy. I've got to get moving and get out the door in a bit for my 10am training session. Then I'm coming home and calling Member Services and booking our 2 bedroom at Kidani Village for in September. Then I've to get hold of the dr's office and find out what the results of my CT were. I also need to take something out for dinner before I forget about it. 

I hope everyone has a great day!


----------



## tigger813

QOTD: Our activity would be shopping and browsing at DTD! We do that at least once usually twice. One time is for looking and seeing what we like and the 2nd time is making our purchases. On our last trip in December, Ashleigh did a very good job of saving her gift cards until the end and making wise purchases. She used to buy everything at the beginning and then whine about not having any money left. She got everything she wanted to get and maybe even more by really thinking about her purchases!

Good morning!

Getting ready to start playing our games and watching movies with the girls. Brian and I each had a mocha shake for breakfast and now we're having some green tea. I'm getting him started on weight loss this week. I have to place an order for some other things we need and that will help us too!

Slept really well last night. Woke up to the sander and went back to sleep. Only getting about an inch of snow. Ashleigh and I have to run out around noon time to let our friends' dogs out. Then we need to run to the grocery store for a few things. Tomorrow the girls have to go to work with me all day and then Wednesday we are hoping to visit with some friends we haven't seen in several years. Thursday I have to work again and I'm hoping to have Friday off with the girls. They both want play dates. I emailed my boss and said I'd work Thursday if she's work Friday. We try and help each other out on vacation weeks. I may have to work all of April vacation since I believe she is going away.

TTFN


----------



## tggrrstarr

Good morning!  I woke up at 3:30 am to no power. Luckily my phone was charged so I set the alarm on it. Still no power when we left for work, which also meant no heat. Thank God there was hot water though. I really hope it's fixed by this evening, I really don't want take out for dinner.  At least I have more candles than I know what to do with!

My cell phone also broke this morning. I can't make calls unless it's on speakerphone or through sync in my car. Hopefully Verizon will let me upgrade early. iPhone?!  Crossing my fingers. 

The warm weather the other day really put me back in the mood to run, but my Ballys free trial expired. I am gonna look into a different local gym today that is more expensive but is really nice and has a lot better machines.  Hopefully I can do month to month. 

QOTD 
Our favorite non park activity is tours. Not exactly non park, but it is an extra activity. We did the KTTK tour and loved it. We want to do the Segway tour next.


----------



## KristiMc

tggrrstarr said:


> Good morning!  I woke up at 3:30 am to no power. Luckily my phone was charged so I set the alarm on it. Still no power when we left for work, which also meant no heat. Thank God there was hot water though. I really hope it's fixed by this evening, I really don't want take out for dinner.  At least I have more candles than I know what to do with!
> 
> My cell phone also broke this morning. I can't make calls unless it's on speakerphone or through sync in my car. Hopefully Verizon will let me upgrade early. iPhone?!  Crossing my fingers.
> 
> The warm weather the other day really put me back in the mood to run, but my Ballys free trial expired. I am gonna look into a different local gym today that is more expensive but is really nice and has a lot better machines.  Hopefully I can do month to month.
> 
> QOTD
> Our favorite non park activity is tours. Not exactly non park, but it is an extra activity. We did the KTTK tour and loved it. We want to do the Segway tour next.



We didn't lose power in Twinsburg.  Hopefully it will be back on before you get home.


----------



## ScubaD

my3princes said:


> We're watching he Daytona 500.  I'm making wise use of my time tough, I clipped coupon then job hunted.  Applied for 3 jobs.  I must have 20 apps ou there now.  Hopefully something will give soon.



So My3princes,
Did you like the Daytona finish?  What a ride for that 20 year old, huh?!

Dave


----------



## ScubaD

my3princes said:


> We stopped going commando years ago.  DVC was a big factor in that.  We always do 3 week trips now and have many non or short theme park days.  We've gone *parasailing*, done a *fireworks cruise*, *horseback riding at FW, Segway tour at FW, We hang out at the pools or just hang around the campground* if we're saying there.  *Mini golf *is fun as are the *water parks*.  DH and I even went to River Country before it closed.  We've also done some of the *theme park tours*.  Having down time makes our trips more relaxing and enjoyable.  It makes our happy place even happier.  The kids enjoy the outside activities as much as we do.





Disneywedding2010 said:


> *What is your favorite "Non-Theme Park" Disney activity *
> 
> For us and being DVC members now we either do *shopping in DTD*, *swim at the pool*, or *just lounge on our patio/balcony with a cold drink*. We purposely make our trips a few days longer so we can have "resort" days and just lounge or do whatever.


I love the lounge part.  Most peaceful Disney time was reading on the back porch at the Boardwalk with the rain pouring down.


HappyMatt said:


> *2-21-2011 - Monday QOTD - What is your favorite "Non-Theme Park" Disney activity
> *
> 
> We do not do many non-theme park activities. Not that we do commando touring, just every minute we can, we like to spend in the parks. *We do love to go to DTD*. We always take at least one evening on our trip and spend it there.
> 
> One time my wife and I hit up some *miniature golf*. We did the Winter Summerland course. As far mini golf courses are concerned, it was pretty tough. I am interested in trying out Fantasia Gardens at some point. Probably when my girls are a little older (they are 3 and 1 right now).





tigger813 said:


> QOTD: Our activity would be *shopping and browsing at DTD*! We do that at least once usually twice. One time is for looking and seeing what we like and the 2nd time is making our purchases. On our last trip in December, Ashleigh did a very good job of saving her gift cards until the end and making wise purchases. She used to buy everything at the beginning and then whine about not having any money left. She got everything she wanted to get and maybe even more by really thinking about her purchases!
> 
> Good morning!
> 
> Getting ready to start playing our games and watching movies with the girls. Brian and I each had a mocha shake for breakfast and now we're having some green tea. I'm getting him started on weight loss this week. I have to place an order for some other things we need and that will help us too!
> 
> Slept really well last night. Woke up to the sander and went back to sleep. Only getting about an inch of snow. Ashleigh and I have to run out around noon time to let our friends' dogs out. Then we need to run to the grocery store for a few things. Tomorrow the girls have to go to work with me all day and then Wednesday we are hoping to visit with some friends we haven't seen in several years. Thursday I have to work again and I'm hoping to have Friday off with the girls. They both want play dates. I emailed my boss and said I'd work Thursday if she's work Friday. We try and help each other out on vacation weeks. I may have to work all of April vacation since I believe she is going away.
> 
> TTFN





tggrrstarr said:


> Good morning!  I woke up at 3:30 am to no power. Luckily my phone was charged so I set the alarm on it. Still no power when we left for work, which also meant no heat. Thank God there was hot water though. I really hope it's fixed by this evening, I really don't want take out for dinner.  At least I have more candles than I know what to do with!
> 
> My cell phone also broke this morning. I can't make calls unless it's on speakerphone or through sync in my car. Hopefully Verizon will let me upgrade early. iPhone?!  Crossing my fingers.
> 
> The warm weather the other day really put me back in the mood to run, but my Ballys free trial expired. I am gonna look into a different local gym today that is more expensive but is really nice and has a lot better machines.  Hopefully I can do month to month.
> 
> QOTD
> Our favorite non park activity is *tours*. Not exactly non park, but it is an extra activity. We did the *KTTK tour *and loved it. We want to do the *Segway tour *next.



Downtown Disney and mini-golf seem to be the main attractions.  I have always wanted to try mini-golf at WDW so thanks for reminding me they are there.


----------



## my3princes

ScubaD said:


> So My3princes,
> Did you like the Daytona finish?  What a ride for that 20 year old, huh?!
> 
> Dave




I loved the finish.  We do the yahoo fantasy racing and I had picked Bayne.  DH thought I was nuts  Of course all 4 of his drivers crashed out before the end.  One of mine did, but 3 finished  It was long, but good.


----------



## Merryweather27

This afternoon, I just want to thank all of you for being here and struggling to improve our collective health together!  I have really struggled with a lack of motivation to eat right over the last week, and my choices have mostly not been the greatest.  Doesn't help that between my arm and my tailbone, all I can really do for exercise is walk (tried to do a Pilates video yesterday and YOW my tailbone was not happy).  In fact, during any of my previous solo attempts to get healthy, this week would've made me throw in the towel.  But because of all of you, I have been telling myself, "Just do what you can, keep drinking your water and tracking your food, and ramp it back up again when you can."  The Subway on campus is running another $5-any-footlong special, and I brought cash with me today fully intending to get the fat-and-calorie-laden Chicken Bacon Ranch sub.  But somehow just after reading everyone's updates since the last time I posted, I decided to stick with the healthier choices I keep in the fridge at work (fruit, cheese, yogurt) AND to go for a walk during lunch instead of waiting in that long Subway line.  Still taking it a day at a time, but you've helped make a day of intended bad choices into a day of better ones!  THANK YOU!  



Disneywedding2010 said:


> *Evening Team Mickey*We went to the Nissan dealership near our house to see if we could find a used car for Alan's son (who will be coming to live with us in a few months). We found one and I was quite surprised when they told me that my credit score has gone through the roof (in a good way).



How fun - glad he is excited!  Great news on your credit score too!



my3princes said:


> We're watching he Daytona 500.  I'm making wise use of my time tough, I clipped coupon then job hunted.  Applied for 3 jobs.  I must have 20 apps ou there now.  Hopefully something will give soon.



Sending good vibes your way on the job hunt!  



tigger813 said:


> For those of you that are struggling: TAKE A DEEP BREATH! Grab a LARGE glass of water! And say I can do this! I am going to make it through! Then read all through the threads to get inspired once again! Look to your coaches and anyone here that inspires you! PM them for words of inspiration and encouragement! We have all been there at one time!
> Even ME! Today for some reason I craved lots of salt and sugar! I made some spicy dip that I love and had a drink! It's WAY TOO early for PMS so I guess it was just my body asking for a reward for the hard work it did all week!
> Reward yourself but don't overdo it! Any suggestions on rewards, just ask! It doesn't always have to be food: Maybe a hot bath or a few minutes of quiet time! The most important thing is for you to feel good!
> My one saviour: Green tea! I love my Earl Grey Green Tea! I had two cups this morning! I'll probably have two more tonight!
> to you all!!!!!
> We are all here for you!!!!



I can do this!  I am going to make it through!   No, in all seriousness, though, thanks for the pep talk!  



Rose&Mike said:


> I could use some pixie dust for my foot. It is still really bothering me and I really want to finish the Princess running. We had a really good run yesterday--and it felt good during the run, but not so good today. The best part--no tummy issues! G-f really seems to be doing the trick!



Oh, no!  Hope your foot calms down soon!    Glad g-f really seems to be helping!



tggrrstarr said:


> Good morning!  I woke up at 3:30 am to no power. Luckily my phone was charged so I set the alarm on it. Still no power when we left for work, which also meant no heat. Thank God there was hot water though. I really hope it's fixed by this evening, I really don't want take out for dinner.  At least I have more candles than I know what to do with!
> My cell phone also broke this morning. I can't make calls unless it's on speakerphone or through sync in my car. Hopefully Verizon will let me upgrade early. iPhone?!  Crossing my fingers.



Wow, you have had quite the crazy morning!  Hope your power returns soon.  And good vibes on the early upgrade!  (crosses fingers)



ScubaD said:


> So what Disney treasures do you have?



We don't have any Disney art (though we did spend most of an afternoon wistfully looking through the Art of Disney store at DHS on our last trip!).  Our Disney "treasures" only really have meaning to us - they are the bride and groom Mickey ears that DH and I wore on our much-belated honeymoon to WDW that we finally got to take in 2009.  We married as super-broke college juniors in 2003...took us a bit to finish school and get established enough to afford a vacation anywhere!  



ScubaD said:


> *What is your favorite "Non-Theme Park" Disney activity *



In three trips, we haven't done many non-park activities yet.  We did a Wishes cruise, which was kinda cool, but I prefer the inside-the-park view.  We did get to see the Electrical Water Pageant which was neat.  Other than that, we've hit DTD a couple of times.  OH WAIT -- how could I forget La Nouba!  We saw it in 2009, and it is definitely my favorite non-park activity so far.  We even saw another Cirque show (Mystere) in Vegas this summer and I didn't think it was anywhere near as good as La Nouba.

Next trip we want to do the Around the World Segway tour at Epcot.

Hope the rest of everyone Monday is fantastic!

Nicole


----------



## keenercam

Hi, everyone! I am so glad to have finally read all the posts to catch up to here.  

It has been really crazy and I've been sort of just moving from one commitment to another. Life is so busy with 2 high school seniors in the house on top of all of our normal commitments,and trying to plan our Barcelona trip and DCL Mediterranean Cruise.  We are trying to be sure we have plenty of quality family time as well as quality "couple" time.  

Friday, we went to a family Mass after school at Andrew’s school, drove him home and then spent a night out together. Howard had won a door prize at a charity function, from the local chamber of commerce that included a night at a hotel with dinner in their restaurant, and 2 tickets to any show at a local theatre.  We chose to see John Caparulo (a stand-up comic) this past Friday night, so we used our hotel/dinner voucher for that night too.  Dinner was not worth the calories and my stomach regretted the undelicious food choices.  The good news is that we did not go the hotel’s free breakfast buffet Saturday morning because I was leaving for a baby shower 3.5 hours away, where, yes, you guessed it – I ate a cupcake!!!  Otherwise, I was pretty good, and I even chose a turkey and provolone sandwich on multi-grain bread at our rest stop dinner on the way back, rather than fast food like Sbarro or Popeye's or Burger King.  I did, however, have chips with that sandwich.  

Yesterday was another day of too many splurges. After cooking all sorts of nutritious foods to have on hand for the week, I ate popcorn at the movies (we saw “Unknown”, which we really enjoyed) and after we picked up J. when he returned from a Model UN trip to DC, we went to Red Robin for a marching band fundraiser.  We shared onion rings and then I chose a gardenburger with tomato and onion wrapped in lettuce (rather than bread; no cheese).  That good choice would have counted for more toward my weight loss efforts if I hadn’t eaten some of the fries and shared cheesecake bites for dessert.  However, I was disciplined and did not eat another bite once we were home.

Yes, that is how this is going for me.  I make lots of good choices but unbalance the effort with splurges that I shouldn’t be making.  I have also been doing the 100 Day Exercise Challenge and have been proud of myself for doing at least 30 minutes every single day.  I even rode a stationary bike at the hotel fitness center Friday night between the show and turning in for the evening, in order to get my exercise minutes in.  I just have to stop eating the calories I burn, so that the exercise can HELP this effort rather than COMPENSATE for lack of effort, if you know what I mean.

Our Barcelona trip is just about 4 months away.  If I lose another 12 pounds I will weigh less than I have in more than 30 years.  My goal is to lose 20 between now and when we fly to Europe.  It shouldn’t be that hard to do.  I don’t know why it seems so impossible.  UGH!

Thanks for inspiring me, everyone!


----------



## mizzoutiger76

Hi everyone! Long time, no see...I've been MIA for a while now because I was getting so depressed about my weight loss stall. I haven't posted but I've been lurking....I've gotten a little more comfortable with it now because despite the fact that the scale REFUSES to budge, I feel thinner, my clothes are fitting SO much better than they did even 2 weeks ago.  I probably should be measuring inches because I'm positive that I'm still on a declining slope there 

Anyway, I had to go to the store this weekend to get a new pair of black slacks for work, mine are getting annoyingly big 

I'm still running Monday and Friday for 40 minutes, on Wednesdays I've modified the running to speed work but still get in my 40 minutes of running, on Tuesday and Thursday I'm still doing Zumba but I've added about 30 minutes of core strengthening.  I've been doing this routine for about a week and I've already noticed some changes, so I'm excited to see where this new workout takes me 

Had a Clif granola bar for breakfast, Lean Cuisine w/an eggroll at lunch, and am working on my water!

Have a great day everyone! 

Nicole


----------



## ScubaD

mizzoutiger76 said:


> Hi everyone! Long time, no see...I've been MIA for a while now because I was getting so depressed about my weight loss stall. I haven't posted but I've been lurking....I've gotten a little more comfortable with it now because despite the fact that the scale REFUSES to budge, I feel thinner, my clothes are fitting SO much better than they did even 2 weeks ago.  I probably should be measuring inches because I'm positive that I'm still on a declining slope there
> 
> Anyway, I had to go to the store this weekend to get a new pair of black slacks for work, mine are getting annoyingly big
> 
> I'm still running Monday and Friday for 40 minutes, on Wednesdays I've modified the running to speed work but still get in my 40 minutes of running, on Tuesday and Thursday I'm still doing Zumba but I've added about 30 minutes of core strengthening.  I've been doing this routine for about a week and I've already noticed some changes, so I'm excited to see where this new workout takes me
> 
> Had a Clif granola bar for breakfast, Lean Cuisine w/an eggroll at lunch, and am working on my water!
> 
> Have a great day everyone!
> 
> Nicole



Great job Nicole.  Losing the inches is great.  As we are told at many of the Weight Watchers meetings the scale is not our best friend at times.  As we progress on our journey the changes in the measurements outside of the weight is probably due to muscle replacing the fat in our bodies.  If you are exercising regularly and eating less than before then you are doing well.  Keep up the great job.


----------



## ScubaD

keenercam said:


> Hi, everyone! I am so glad to have finally read all the posts to catch up to here.
> 
> It has been really crazy and I've been sort of just moving from one commitment to another. Life is so busy with 2 high school seniors in the house on top of all of our normal commitments,and trying to plan our Barcelona trip and DCL Mediterranean Cruise.  We are trying to be sure we have plenty of quality family time as well as quality "couple" time.
> 
> Friday, we went to a family Mass after school at Andrews school, drove him home and then spent a night out together. Howard had won a door prize at a charity function, from the local chamber of commerce that included a night at a hotel with dinner in their restaurant, and 2 tickets to any show at a local theatre.  We chose to see John Caparulo (a stand-up comic) this past Friday night, so we used our hotel/dinner voucher for that night too.  Dinner was not worth the calories and my stomach regretted the undelicious food choices.  The good news is that we did not go the hotels free breakfast buffet Saturday morning because I was leaving for a baby shower 3.5 hours away, where, yes, you guessed it  I ate a cupcake!!!  Otherwise, I was pretty good, and I even chose a turkey and provolone sandwich on multi-grain bread at our rest stop dinner on the way back, rather than fast food like Sbarro or Popeye's or Burger King.  I did, however, have chips with that sandwich.
> 
> Yesterday was another day of too many splurges. After cooking all sorts of nutritious foods to have on hand for the week, I ate popcorn at the movies (we saw Unknown, which we really enjoyed) and after we picked up J. when he returned from a Model UN trip to DC, we went to Red Robin for a marching band fundraiser.  We shared onion rings and then I chose a gardenburger with tomato and onion wrapped in lettuce (rather than bread; no cheese).  That good choice would have counted for more toward my weight loss efforts if I hadnt eaten some of the fries and shared cheesecake bites for dessert.  However, I was disciplined and did not eat another bite once we were home.
> 
> Yes, that is how this is going for me.  I make lots of good choices but unbalance the effort with splurges that I shouldnt be making.  I have also been doing the 100 Day Exercise Challenge and have been proud of myself for doing at least 30 minutes every single day.  I even rode a stationary bike at the hotel fitness center Friday night between the show and turning in for the evening, in order to get my exercise minutes in.  I just have to stop eating the calories I burn, so that the exercise can HELP this effort rather than COMPENSATE for lack of effort, if you know what I mean.
> 
> Our Barcelona trip is just about 4 months away.  If I lose another 12 pounds I will weigh less than I have in more than 30 years.  My goal is to lose 20 between now and when we fly to Europe.  It shouldnt be that hard to do.  I dont know why it seems so impossible.  UGH!
> 
> Thanks for inspiring me, everyone!



Hi Keener,
Thanks for the update.  Keep up the fine job you are doing.  You should easily reach your goal for your vacation.  Keep us posted on your progress.


----------



## Cupcaker

Happy Monday everyone!  I was actually looking foward to the work week starting so that I could get my eating under control.  Its so much more easier when you dont have access to your kitchen all day.  My eating this weekend was horrible.  I dub this weekend "revenge of TOM."  I literally ate nothing but chocolate on saturday.  Other than that, nothing new to report.  Still planning the wedding..still trying to lose weight.. still trying to keep my sanity


----------



## ScubaD

Cupcaker said:


> Happy Monday everyone!  I was actually looking foward to the work week starting so that I could get my eating under control.  Its so much more easier when you dont have access to your kitchen all day.  My eating this weekend was horrible.  I dub this weekend "revenge of TOM."  I literally ate nothing but chocolate on saturday.  Other than that, nothing new to report.  Still planning the wedding..still trying to lose weight.. still trying to keep my sanity



So, so true.  I found myself glancing up to the refer this weekend too!  At least we know of our weaknesses and that is a great start.  Thanks for sharing and keep up the good work.

Dave


----------



## tigger813

Less than 2 hours to send in your weigh ins!!!!! 

TEAM DONALD has an 8 pound lead! Every pound and ounce counts!!!!

Hope you are all enjoying your day!

Heading down to play some Wii with the girls. I believe they are playing Tangled right now and then we all want to play some TS Mania.

I guess I should make some supper for everyone. DH made us all pork fried rice for lunch! It was super yummy! Then we each had a margarita and chips while we played some games! I didn't get in any exercise today. Ash and I did a big grocery run this afternoon after taking out our friend's dogs.

I think I'll just have a shake tonight and I'll make them some thing else.

TTFN


----------



## cclovesdis

Welcome to Healthy Habits Pamper Week!

My name is CC (short for Christina) and I will be your Healthy Habits coach for BL 11. I love the BL challenges and Healthy Habits has helped me significantly in achieving many of my goals.

*Some Background Information: *Thanks to donac (Dona-hostess of Team Donald) and jenanderson for their amazing help so I know how to coach!  I couldnt do this without seeing them in action previously.  I will be continuing the prizes that Jen started.

*Heres How Healthy Habits Pamper Week Works:* Each day there will be three "Habits" for you to complete. You do not need to keep track of your points and there will not be a winner. This is simply for your enjoyment!

Welcome to Day 5, Tuesday 2/22

1) Have 1-2 serving of healthy oils or a serving of nuts.
2) Pour yourself a tall glass of water and watch something mindless on TV.
3) Exercise for 20 minutes.


----------



## cclovesdis

Well, in case you haven't figured it out, I've been avoiding posting. I've been bigeing a lot and am gaining some serious weight because of it. I am up just under 10 pounds since Jan. 1st, but that's really about 12 pounds in the last 3-4 weeks.  I have decided to find a nutrionist. I liked the one I saw before, but I do not know if she is still practicing, or at the same location. If she is still practicing and in the same location or near there, I am definitely willing to work with her again-and this time more than once.

I did exercise today. *Cam*-I understand completely what you were saying about exercising and caloric intake.  I e-mailed someone about personal training, but I haven't heard back from her yet. I am staying optimistic though. My parents ordered something from amazon so I had them order me a speedomter that you can attach to the old stationary bike we have. It should keep track of speed, distance, and time. The stationary bike works just fine, but I need some information to gauge calories burned.

I'm just rambling now. Thanks for listening.

Have a great day tomorrow everyone!

And, Taryn-check in!!!!


----------



## ScubaD

cclovesdis said:


> Well, in case you haven't figured it out, I've been avoiding posting. I've been bigeing a lot and am gaining some serious weight because of it. I am up just under 10 pounds since Jan. 1st, but that's really about 12 pounds in the last 3-4 weeks.  I have decided to find a nutrionist. I liked the one I saw before, but I do not know if she is still practicing, or at the same location. If she is still practicing and in the same location or near there, I am definitely willing to work with her again-and this time more than once.
> 
> I did exercise today. *Cam*-I understand completely what you were saying about exercising and caloric intake.  I e-mailed someone about personal training, but I haven't heard back from her yet. I am staying optimistic though. My parents ordered something from amazon so I had them order me a speedomter that you can attach to the old stationary bike we have. It should keep track of speed, distance, and time. The stationary bike works just fine, but I need some information to gauge calories burned.
> 
> I'm just rambling now. Thanks for listening.
> 
> Have a great day tomorrow everyone!
> 
> And, Taryn-check in!!!!



Hi cclovesdis,
Welcome back and congrats on posting with your teammates again.  Keep us posted on how you are doing so we can give you the praises you deserve.  Just getting back on track is a great step to losing that excess you found recently.

Dave


----------



## ScubaD

It was the summer of 1997 when a 36 year old man, who had never been to Disneyland arranged a vacation for his bride and their two young children.  We had given this gift to them as a Christmas gift and watching them open the present was exactly like you see on the Disney ads today.

Well this middle aged man entered through the main street tunnels, heard the music playing, smelled the aromas that Disney is known for, and for several days, while inside the gates, the world seemed to disappear.

From that moment on I was a Disney Nerd (or Derd as my kids call us, yet they never seem to miss a trip when asked.)  How much of a derd am I, just look at my signature.

So when was that special moment in your Disney life?

Dave


----------



## Rose&Mike

Merryweather27 said:


> This afternoon, I just want to thank all of you for being here and struggling to improve our collective health together!  I have really struggled with a lack of motivation to eat right over the last week, and my choices have mostly not been the greatest.  Doesn't help that between my arm and my tailbone, all I can really do for exercise is walk (tried to do a Pilates video yesterday and YOW my tailbone was not happy).  In fact, during any of my previous solo attempts to get healthy, this week would've made me throw in the towel.  But because of all of you, I have been telling myself, "Just do what you can, keep drinking your water and tracking your food, and ramp it back up again when you can."  The Subway on campus is running another $5-any-footlong special, and I brought cash with me today fully intending to get the fat-and-calorie-laden Chicken Bacon Ranch sub.  But somehow just after reading everyone's updates since the last time I posted, I decided to stick with the healthier choices I keep in the fridge at work (fruit, cheese, yogurt) AND to go for a walk during lunch instead of waiting in that long Subway line.  Still taking it a day at a time, but you've helped make a day of intended bad choices into a day of better ones!  THANK YOU!


This is what it's all about. Hang in there. It's got to be hard right now with the arm, but all you can do is the best that you can do.

QOTD--non-park activities. We have done lots of extras--segway at epcot, la nouba, mini-golf, a couple of tours, the big ballon at dtd disney. I'm probably missing something, but not sure what!

I'm a little stressed. Running out of time to get ready to go on Thursday. I did strength after work. My foot is still sore, so no running tomorrow. I will either do the elliptical or ride the bike. That will probably be my last workout until the race.

I hope everyone is hanging in there. Spring is just around the corner.  Time to ice my foot!


----------



## my3princes

Dh and I went to WDW on our honeymoon.  We tent camped at FW.  It was hot and there was no way to escape the heat.  At the end of one week we were ready to head home.  Definitely not hooked.  That was 1992.  Our next trip was in 1998.  Nick was 2 1/2 and Hunter was 6 months.  We had a fabulous trip, the kids loved it and Nick cried when we had to leave.  That was when we were hooked.  I guess it's all Nick's fault   Disney is so different through the eyes of a child.  We've been back as a couple since and enjoyed ourselves with Adult touring.  DVC makes it affordable.  Our kids talk about going with us as adults and bringing their kids.  This will be our special place for generations to come


----------



## Disneywedding2010

My first time to Disney was in 1995 when I was 11 years old. I don't have many memories of that trip. However, I was hooked in 2007 when I went to Disney with my late husband for the first time. It was Josh's first time to Disney and I loved watching his reactions to everything. Then a few short months later he passed away. Ever since that trip I've been hooked on Disney because of all the happy memories I was able to make with Josh and I love reliving those memories every time I walk through the gates of Magic Kingdom.


----------



## Disneywedding2010

I just logged my Body Bugg information for the day (yesterday, its after midnight) and I burned 2400 calories!! .


----------



## Sugarglider

Oh wow - I don't feel so alone or so stupid! I've just caught up with the last days and discovered there are a few of us who are fighting the 6 week plateux blues - me too - suddenly it's too hard to exercise, to eat right, the weight is creeping up and where oh where did all that initial hopeful enthusiasm go??
I have admit - seeing that I normal and this is what happens has made it easier for me to accept that I have to go out and re-start pounding that pavement!
So QOTD: non-park Disney activity - Ummmm .... I'd better not say eating at the fabulous resort restaurants  Oh  ummm . . gee I am beginning to realise that it is mostly about the parks for me! 
I do love having a massage or a facial


----------



## Sugarglider

Oh and - the moment I was hooked?
I didn't actually know I was hooked at the time but looking back in hindsight I now see it. My first ever visit in 1993 - I got my ticket at the TTC, got on the boat, spent 20mins chugging across the lake wondering when was I gonna arrive. The boat swung around a bend and suddenly there was MK in all it's glory - it was quite literally as if i had been taken from the real world transported to a completely other world - I walked through the tunnels and came out into the Main Street Hub and burst into tears with overwhelming excitement!
Of course now i know how Disney has designed everything to deliberately achieve that effect - so now I am hooked cause I wanna take someone I love and give them the same experience!


----------



## Rose&Mike

Good morning everyone!

I am overscheduled this week--my own fault--and really looking forward to leaving on Thursday!

I wanted to comment on all the plateaus/blues. These are the times that make or break a healthy lifestyle commitment. And it's all mental. (I think in some ways that's why people who have lost a bunch of weight and kept it off make good long distance runners--again, a lot of it is mental toughness.) This is not about being perfect, or loosing multiple pounds every week. It's about making adjustments and moving forward. It's about learning how to eat and exercise in your everyday life--and yes in my opinion this includes eating out and learning to include snacks and treats. 

It's about keeping going even when you have had a bad day, bad week, bad month. And we all have them. For me, it was about learning to forgive myself and learning to congratulate myself. I really had to learn that I do NOT have to be perfect--it's just impossible--I just have to do the best I can.

So having said all that, I am giving you a BONUS QOTD today:

*Bonus QOTD: Congrats! You've almost made it through two months of a healthy lifestyle! Name at least one positive thing that you have accomplished in the last two months. It can be a NSV or a change you have made.*

For me, this might sound strange, but I am learning to accept that I do not have to exercise everyday--that an injury means to slow down a little, and that's ok. (In the past, I very rarely took even one day off.) I know this is not an excuse to just not exercise, but rather what my body needs right now. I am learning that as long as I watch my eating and get in the exercise that I am able to do, that I can still maintain my weight.

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## tigger813

Slept in again this morning! Was awake at 4:30 and just couldn't get back to sleep until the alarm went off and so ended up hitting it off a few times. Finally got up a half hour ago!

I haven't worked out since Friday morning. I will be doing my Tuesday night workout during BL tonight so hopefully that will get me moving again. I am giving two massages today and that's a good workout for me. 

I need to get going now and make my shake and one for DH and then get the kids up and ready to go. They have their DS's and DVD player to take with them today so hopefully that will keep them happy.

Gotta go shower.

If you sent in a late weigh in, I got it since I didn't start tabulating yet.

TTFN


----------



## ScubaD

Disneywedding2010 said:


> My first time to Disney was in 1995 when I was 11 years old. I don't have many memories of that trip. However, I was hooked in 2007 when I went to Disney with my late husband for the first time. It was Josh's first time to Disney and I loved watching his reactions to everything. Then a few short months later he passed away. Ever since that trip I've been hooked on Disney because of all the happy memories I was able to make with Josh and I love reliving those memories every time I walk through the gates of Magic Kingdom.



Wonderful story.  Sorry to hear of your loss.

Dave


----------



## ScubaD

Disneywedding2010 said:


> I just logged my Body Bugg information for the day (yesterday, its after midnight) and I burned 2400 calories!! .



Wow, that is a lot of calories, almost a pounds worth.  Now what is a Body Bugg?

Dave


----------



## HappyMatt

*2-22-2011 - Tuesday - QOTD When was that Dsiney moment when you knew you were hooked*

It was in 2005. It was my first trip to Disney World as an adult with my girlfriend (now my wife). We had a wonderful time and I was hooked for life. I have two moments that stand out for me. 

The first moment that pops up in my head. We were at the parks for a few days and then we took a Disney cruise. it was when we were docked at Castaway Cay and were disembarking. I stepped onto the island and looked around. I don't know why, but I think it was at that moment that it hit me. The Disney bug had bitten me and that is the moment that I realized it.

The second moment was when we are on the resort loop monorail. We passed the Wedding Pavilion and as I listened to the narration I thought to myself, "I bet I marry this girl there." And then a year later, there we were, getting married at the Wedding Pavilion.


----------



## keenercam

Hi, everyone! 

Rose - So much of what you said resonated with me about long-term behaviors, mental toughness, endurance, persistence. Thank you!  

CC -- I am sorry you are struggling.  I hope you can find that mental switch to turn back on your great healthy behaviors and successful strategies.  

To everyone who is struggling, today is a new day.  Now is a new hour.  The next bite is a new chance to do it right.  Let's do it.  Let's make the next decision we make about food or fitness one to be proud of.

As for me, for a change, I am so happy to report that I had a great, on-plan day yesterday.  The plan was to eat a small dinner at work, change into workout clothes, and then drive straight to the gym by 7 for some treadmill time. However, my evening got derailed when I was leaving my office and my partner asked if she could follow me home to meet her husband there. 

Once home, I didn't have the energy to leave to go to the gym.  I was feeling stressed and resentful about not having that time to myself, and then before I realized it, I'd spent more than an hour on my feet making dinner for DD22 and the guys, straightening the kitchen, making a salad, chatting with the kids and my daughter's friend, etc.  

I decided to burn off stress with a good workout and went up to my room where I did a 4-mile power walk with Leslie Sansone (60 minutes).  I felt very accomplished and proud of myself for not just clocking the requisite 30 minutes and for doing something good for me.  

More importantly, I am truly a stress/emotional eater and because I was feeling so unhappy/resentful/exhausted, I would normally have sat at my kitchen table with my Kindle, eaten something additional for dinner, and would have "grazed" my way through lots of salty/carb-heavy snacks.  Instead, I worked out, showered, and then had an apple and a vitatop muffin (chocolate) and watched a movie upstairs.  I even finished the day just under my Points+ allowance.  

Now, if I can just string a bunch of successful days together, I should start seeing significant progress again.


----------



## HappyMatt

*Bonus QOTD: Name at least one positive thing that you have accomplished in the last two months. It can be a NSV or a change you have made.*

I have gotten down below my wedding weight in 2006. I have also given up soda completely. It's just water and coffee for me.


----------



## tigger813

QOTD: Hmmmmm... I had always wanted to go to Disney as a kid but we couldn't afford it. For our first Valentine's Day, DH (DBF at the time) gave me a trip to Disney. My parents had just gotten back and said that we should really go! Neither of us had ever been so we were both excited! The castle was the cake on our first trip so I didn't have the thrill that I now have when I enter MK! AK wasn't even opened at that time. We went two years later with our friends and had a blast but I think our first trip with Ashleigh when she was 3 was what got us hooked! Her seeing the castle the first time and meeting the princesses and being pulled into the parade at MK really made it seem magical to me! We bought DVC a few years back so we are definitely hooked!

Hanging at work. Client will be here in about a half hour. My earlier client had to reschedule for Thursday and I took Friday off since I actually have to come in on Saturday for a client. Kids are being really good about watching tv in the pedicure room. My boss just went to pick up her daughter so the girls will have someone to hang with while I'm giving the massage. They have movies and their games and books and sticker books so they definitely have plenty to keep them occupied. 

We'll leave here at 2 and run home to get the garbage and then let my friend's dogs out before going to the dump. Ash has a make-up Hip Hop class tonight so I'm making hamburger helper for supper. I think I'm going to make myself a burger instead. I had a salad with deli chicken on it for lunch and I've had two cups of tea this morning and drinking my water now. I hope to do 3 miles tonight while watching BL and if time I may do the BL Power Walk DVD and Bob's Strength DVD that I got back from my friend the other day. Just need to hold it together this week. I'm going to stay totally OP this weekend as well so I can get that good loss and get to my goal by my trip to VT for girls' weekend the end of next month! Didn't do that great food wise yesterday so I owe it to myself to be good! 

Time to start heating up the massage table for my client and make sure the stones aren't too hot! 

I hope to do the results some time this afternoon or tonight after BL!

Ash is having a playdate tomorrow morning so I get to stay home all day!

TTFN


----------



## my3princes

Rose&Mike said:


> Good morning everyone!
> 
> I am overscheduled this week--my own fault--and really looking forward to leaving on Thursday!
> 
> 
> So having said all that, I am giving you a BONUS QOTD today:
> 
> *Bonus QOTD: Congrats! You've almost made it through two months of a healthy lifestyle! Name at least one positive thing that you have accomplished in the last two months. It can be a NSV or a change you have made.*
> 
> Have a great day everyone!



This is a tough one.  I thought that I had it all figured out until the last 6 months.  Nothing seems to work now.   I'm under tremendous stress, crave sweets, need way too much sleep, I'm out of control.  I know that I need to give up diet soda and I am working toward that goal.  I know that I need to exercise, but I can't seem to make my body do it.  I am wondering if I have some underlying health issue that is contributing toward the sweet cravings, excessive tiredness and weight gain.  I had a physical not long ago, but they did not do blood work and unfortunately doctor's visits are not in the budget now.  I'm considering looking into a low glycemic diet to see if that helps at all.  Type 2 diabetes runs in my family and even if I do not have it now, it is a real possibility for the future if I can't reign in the sweets now.  For now I'm taking it a day at a time.  I've been on track with my eating (back to the old ww plan) for 2 days now.  Not sure how I gained 1 1/2 lbs overnight while staying on track, but I know that I need to take control NOW


----------



## tigger813

Bonus QOTD: I've been able to maintain at this weight so now I know I can get lower and then maintain at that weight!

Home from work.

Tooth fairy is finally going to visit Izzie tonight after like 2-3 months of that tooth  being loose! 


Time to get something accomplished at home like a load of laundry!  Also want to watch some tv for a bit! I should work out but my foot is feeling funny right now so I think I'll hold off until later!

TTFN


----------



## keenercam

It is a very good day!  My son just found out he got into his first choice university!


----------



## mizzoutiger76

Hi all!

Thanks Dave for the words of encouragement, I definitely needed them!

So far everything is on track today. Had toast for breakfast, Subway for lunch, working on my water right now, and I've got Zumba and core strength training this evening.  Not looking forward to core strength training b/c, whew, it kicks my butt and I hurt in places I didn't know existed ....I'm not sure which I dislike more, running or the 15 minutes of core strengthening 

Have a great day everyone!

Nicole


----------



## tigger813

keenercam said:


> It is a very good day!  My son just found out he got into his first choice university!



Congrats to him! What university is it?


----------



## keenercam

tigger813 said:


> Congrats to him! What university is it?



University of South Carolina.    He has several other acceptances including 2 very prestigious/competitive business programs but he seems to have left his heart at Univ of SC when we visited this past summer.


----------



## Stinasmom

*2-21-2011 - Monday QOTD - What is your favorite "Non-Theme Park" Disney activity?*
Well, I would have said Pleasure Island with the Comedy Warehouse and Adventurers's club not to mention the dancing   , but someone had the foresight to decide that it's all about the families, not the grownups. 

I did have fun at Raglan Road when I was there with just adults. 
We are going to US/IOA in a couple weeks... NO WDW at all! Looking forward to DH & I hitting City Walk on the night we booked the onsite hotel. 


*2-22-2011 - Tuesday - QOTD When was that Disney moment when you knew you were hooked?*

Disneyland, 1984. School marching band trip. Realized what I'd been missing out on by not being able to travel as a kid. 

Didn't go to WDW until 1994 with DH (no kids yet) and knew this would be a place we'd have to return to. 
We do try to go every few years with the kids since as they get older it's a new experience for them each time.

Got to go for a Jazzercise convention in 2007 with just the girls. THAT was fun! 


*Bonus QOTD: Congrats! You've almost made it through two months of a healthy lifestyle! Name at least one positive thing that you have accomplished in the last two months. It can be a NSV or a change you have made.*

I sleep better! Although sleeping wasn't exactly a problem before, I love hitting the pillow at 10pm and feeling perfectly rested by 6am. 


BTW - Dave, you've been a great coach this last week! Enjoyed reading your responses. 
Oh- and I was working on my taxes today and found that I was at Amy's on the Bay for dinner last spring. It was great, if I remember correctly. Port Orchard is a very nice town.

Marcy


----------



## lisah0711

my3princes said:


> This is a tough one.  I thought that I had it all figured out until the last 6 months.  Nothing seems to work now.   I'm under tremendous stress, crave sweets, need way too much sleep, I'm out of control.  I know that I need to give up diet soda and I am working toward that goal.  I know that I need to exercise, but I can't seem to make my body do it.  I am wondering if I have some underlying health issue that is contributing toward the sweet cravings, excessive tiredness and weight gain.  I had a physical not long ago, but they did not do blood work and unfortunately doctor's visits are not in the budget now.  I'm considering looking into a low glycemic diet to see if that helps at all.  Type 2 diabetes runs in my family and even if I do not have it now, it is a real possibility for the future if I can't reign in the sweets now.  For now I'm taking it a day at a time.  I've been on track with my eating (back to the old ww plan) for 2 days now.  Not sure how I gained 1 1/2 lbs overnight while staying on track, but I know that I need to take control NOW



Deb sending positive thoughts and  to you!  



keenercam said:


> University of South Carolina.    He has several other acceptances including 2 very prestigious/competitive business programs but he seems to have left his heart at Univ of SC when we visited this past summer.



Now you can cheer the Gamecocks along with Rose!


----------



## Disneywedding2010

ScubaD said:


> Wow, that is a lot of calories, almost a pounds worth.  Now what is a Body Bugg?
> 
> Dave



Have you watched the Biggest Loser on NBC at all? If you have then you'll notice that they have a contraption on their arm that is held in place by a band. This little black contraption tracks their calories burned and how many steps they take during the course of a day. Then they go onto www.bodybugg.com and they plug in their body bugg with a USB chord and it uploads all the information into their Bodybugg program. They also log all of their food that they have eaten over the course of the day.


----------



## tigger813

It's 7:45 on Tuesday night? Do you know what that means?????

It means time for Tigger's Tuesday Challenge! How many miles can you do during the show or what exercise can you get in during the next two hours!

I'm hoping for 3! My foot usually doesn't bother me when I do the elliptical so I'm hoping that continues. I'll do some free weights afterwards and get up and do 2 miles in the morning followed by some BL Power Walk and WATP! I'm going to try for 8-10 miles total tomorrow! I'm going to be home except for puppy sitting and house sitting for about an hour tomorrow afternoon. I don't know if I have to work tomorrow night yet or not. 

Time to get ready! Already changed the batteries in the elliptical and I need to make sure my water bottle is filled! 

Have a good night! I'll get the results posted later tonight of in the morning!

TTFN


----------



## dis-happy

tigger813 said:


> It's 7:45 on Tuesday night? Do you know what that means?????
> 
> It means time for Tigger's Tuesday Challenge! How many miles can you do during the show or what exercise can you get in during the next two hours!
> 
> I'm hoping for 3! My foot usually doesn't bother me when I do the elliptical so I'm hoping that continues. I'll do some free weights afterwards and get up and do 2 miles in the morning followed by some BL Power Walk and WATP! I'm going to try for 8-10 miles total tomorrow! I'm going to be home except for puppy sitting and house sitting for about an hour tomorrow afternoon. I don't know if I have to work tomorrow night yet or not.
> 
> Time to get ready! Already changed the batteries in the elliptical and I need to make sure my water bottle is filled!
> 
> Have a good night! I'll get the results posted later tonight of in the morning!
> 
> TTFN




Go tigger813!!!  (posted as I'm sprawled on the chair watching BL)


----------



## ScubaD

Stinasmom said:


> *2-21-2011 - Monday QOTD - What is your favorite "Non-Theme Park" Disney activity?*
> Well, I would have said Pleasure Island with the Comedy Warehouse and Adventurers's club not to mention the dancing   , but someone had the foresight to decide that it's all about the families, not the grownups.
> 
> I did have fun at Raglan Road when I was there with just adults.
> We are going to US/IOA in a couple weeks... NO WDW at all! Looking forward to DH & I hitting City Walk on the night we booked the onsite hotel.
> 
> 
> *2-22-2011 - Tuesday - QOTD When was that Disney moment when you knew you were hooked?*
> 
> Disneyland, 1984. School marching band trip. Realized what I'd been missing out on by not being able to travel as a kid.
> 
> Didn't go to WDW until 1994 with DH (no kids yet) and knew this would be a place we'd have to return to.
> We do try to go every few years with the kids since as they get older it's a new experience for them each time.
> 
> Got to go for a Jazzercise convention in 2007 with just the girls. THAT was fun!
> 
> 
> *Bonus QOTD: Congrats! You've almost made it through two months of a healthy lifestyle! Name at least one positive thing that you have accomplished in the last two months. It can be a NSV or a change you have made.*
> 
> I sleep better! Although sleeping wasn't exactly a problem before, I love hitting the pillow at 10pm and feeling perfectly rested by 6am.
> 
> 
> BTW - Dave, you've been a great coach this last week! Enjoyed reading your responses.
> Oh- and I was working on my taxes today and found that I was at Amy's on the Bay for dinner last spring. It was great, if I remember correctly. Port Orchard is a very nice town.
> 
> Marcy



Hi Marcy,
Amy's is a nice place right on the water.  We have had lunch there several times.  Thanks for sharing this.

Dave


----------



## ScubaD

Simple question and really requires no explanation.  But if you do answer you can feel free to share whether you like being part of the community, have you experienced any of D23 activities, do you like the magazine, and are you going to the D23 Expo in August?

We signed up shortly after it started and we enjoy the magazine a lot and the little "gifts" that come with the subscription find their way into Kim's Disney room (son's old bedroom).  We also had a chance to tour the Disney Studios and Archives because of D23.  Overall we think it is a great community.

Dave


----------



## Merryweather27

cclovesdis said:


> Well, in case you haven't figured it out, I've been avoiding posting. I've been bigeing a lot and am gaining some serious weight because of it.





Sugarglider said:


> Oh wow - I don't feel so alone or so stupid! I've just caught up with the last days and discovered there are a few of us who are fighting the 6 week plateux blues - me too - suddenly it's too hard to exercise, to eat right, the weight is creeping up and where oh where did all that initial hopeful enthusiasm go??
> I have admit - seeing that I normal and this is what happens has made it easier for me to accept that I have to go out and re-start pounding that pavement!



I am right there with all of you.  I really hate to admit this, but even after that novel I posted yesterday...I still ended up going to Subway and getting that calorie bomb instead of going for a walk.    Yeah, it was really cold outside, especially after all the nice weather we've had lately, but come on - I walked in the middle of a snowstorm on 2 different occasions in January!  *sigh*  I know what I need to do, and I always feel like crap after making a bad choice, but I still keep making them.  Argh!



Rose&Mike said:


> I wanted to comment on all the plateaus/blues. These are the times that make or break a healthy lifestyle commitment. And it's all mental. (I think in some ways that's why people who have lost a bunch of weight and kept it off make good long distance runners--again, a lot of it is mental toughness.) This is not about being perfect, or loosing multiple pounds every week. It's about making adjustments and moving forward. It's about learning how to eat and exercise in your everyday life--and yes in my opinion this includes eating out and learning to include snacks and treats.
> 
> It's about keeping going even when you have had a bad day, bad week, bad month. And we all have them. For me, it was about learning to forgive myself and learning to congratulate myself. I really had to learn that I do NOT have to be perfect--it's just impossible--I just have to do the best I can.



Honestly, I'm kinda scared that maybe I don't have that mental toughness.  I keep planning each night to be back on plan the next morning, but then the next day comes and I'm making bad choices again.  One thing I know that keeps me trudging along is that I have a coaching week coming up -- I can't just disappear and leave you all hanging!    So I will probably be signing up for another week near the end of the challenge when those are opened up for volunteers.




Disneywedding2010 said:


> I just logged my Body Bugg information for the day (yesterday, its after midnight) and I burned 2400 calories!! .



WOW!  Way to go!    You are an inspiration!




keenercam said:


> To everyone who is struggling, today is a new day.  Now is a new hour.  The next bite is a new chance to do it right.  Let's do it.  Let's make the next decision we make about food or fitness one to be proud of.



Hear, hear!   And way to go with your difficult, but still on-plan day! 



keenercam said:


> It is a very good day!  My son just found out he got into his first choice university!



Awesome!  





Rose&Mike said:


> *Bonus QOTD: Congrats! You've almost made it through two months of a healthy lifestyle! Name at least one positive thing that you have accomplished in the last two months. It can be a NSV or a change you have made.*



Well, I have solidly gotten the habit down of getting my water in -- and as a result, I have pretty much given up soda.  I have maybe 1 or 2 in a week instead of 3-4 a day.

I also take stairs whenever I can.  Had to go to the doctor for more x-rays today, and took the stairs up to the 5th floor and back.

A small NSV that I have is that my cute silver Mickey watch (back when I could actually put it on before I took a hand out of commission! ) fits on two holes smaller than it did when I bought it.  I used to never wear it because it would only fit on the furthest-out hole, and so the little slider tab that's used to keep the loose end from flopping about would always slide off.  But now it fits great!



ScubaD said:


> *2-22-2011 - Tuesday - QOTD When was that Disney moment when you knew you were hooked?*



Honestly, I think it was my discovery of the DIS.  

We took our 1st trip in 2007, a family trip with my in-laws mostly for the benefit of our then-3-year-old nephew.  None of us had ever been, but I kinda thought of it as mostly a kids' place - all right for a vacation but nothing I'd choose myself, you know?

We entered our first park - MK - right in the insane crush between the end of 9pm Spectro and the start of Wishes.  I'd never seen so many people crammed in one place in my life...I'm not one for claustrophobia but it was freaking me out a little.  We heard the announcement that they would be lowering the lights and not to move around, so we decided to stay put for the fireworks.  As soon as it started, I realized how much I'd underestimated WDW as just a kiddie amusement park.  Well, there was a lot of family drama that trip, but as the week went on, I was only more and more impressed (esp. after discovering the patisserie in WS France, and after watching Illuminations!).  I knew before we left that I wanted to go back someday, but didn't know if DH shared that thought.  

Eventually months later we got to talking and decided we needed to "do Disney right", meaning without MIL , and decided to make the honeymoon we'd never gotten around to a WDW trip in 2009.  I found the DIS somehow or another while trying to decide which resort to stay at, and very shortly knew that if DH was satisfied with having "done" Disney after our honeymoon and didn't want to go back, I'd be very sad!

Thankfully within 20 minutes of getting to MK the first night of our honeymoon, as we're both sitting there waiting for the fireworks with irrepressible ear-to-ear grins on our faces, DH leans over to me and says, "We SO have to come back again."  


Okay, everybody!  Tomorrow is a new day!  Let's give it some of that Day 1 enthusiasm!  Go Team Mickey!


----------



## cclovesdis

Not going to comment on today other than to say that. 

I'm ready for bed, but I wanted to reply to a few of you and then I'll post tomorrow's pampering.



ScubaD said:


> Hi cclovesdis,
> Welcome back and congrats on posting with your teammates again.  Keep us posted on how you are doing so we can give you the praises you deserve.  Just getting back on track is a great step to losing that excess you found recently.
> 
> Dave



Thanks! Hoping for a better day tomorrow. 



ScubaD said:


> So when was that special moment in your Disney life?



I'm not really sure, but I found it more magical when I was 21 than when I was seven. I remember my trip at 21, but not much of the trip when I was seven. I've also loved my sister trips. 



Rose&Mike said:


> So having said all that, I am giving you a BONUS QOTD today:
> 
> *Bonus QOTD: Congrats! You've almost made it through two months of a healthy lifestyle! Name at least one positive thing that you have accomplished in the last two months. It can be a NSV or a change you have made.*


*

I am much better about having 8 or more glasses of water per day and I haven't had soda or diet soda in over a week!

Thanks Cam! I am starting fresh tomorrow morning. I'm determined to finally make it to WW tomorrow night.

 on your OP and congrats to DS!*


----------



## cclovesdis

Welcome to Healthy Habits Pamper Week!

My name is CC (short for Christina) and I will be your Healthy Habits coach for BL 11. I love the BL challenges and Healthy Habits has helped me significantly in achieving many of my goals.

*Some Background Information: *Thanks to donac (Dona-hostess of Team Donald) and jenanderson for their amazing help so I know how to coach!  I couldnt do this without seeing them in action previously.  I will be continuing the prizes that Jen started.

*Heres How Healthy Habits Pamper Week Works:* Each day there will be three "Habits" for you to complete. You do not need to keep track of your points and there will not be a winner. This is simply for your enjoyment!

Welcome to Day 6, Wednesday 2/23

1) Pour yourself a cup of tea and relax for about 10 minutes.
2) Have 3 servings of veggies.
3) Cook/prepare all of your meals.


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

Just wanted to check in.  I am so sorry I have been MIA this challenge.  Just so much stuff going on.  I am leaving thursday afternoon for disney.  I have been training for the half marathon, along with working more than FT hours at work, keeping up with my 2 kids and dh, and a house to try to keep clean.  Sometimes I just wish I had more hours in the day.  I promise when I return I will focus on our team more.  I also will focus on my weight loss again.  I slacked a bit over the winter.  I have gone up a few lbs but it hasnt been horrible thanks to the running.  I hope I can shed some more lbs this spring.

Keep up the good work TEAM.  Those who need hugs heres a few..

Cam- Congrats to your son and go Gamecocks.!!!!


----------



## tggrrstarr

QOTD 
I've always been hooked on Disney but I was never able to go to the parks as a kid. The moment at the parks that got me....had to be my first trip, my honeymoon.  Everything about that trip was magical.  But I think if I had to say one thing, the first time I saw the parades!  Especially Boo to You. 



Rose&Mike said:


> Good morning everyone!
> So having said all that, I am giving you a BONUS QOTD today:
> 
> *Bonus QOTD: Congrats! You've almost made it through two months of a healthy lifestyle! Name at least one positive thing that you have accomplished in the last two months. It can be a NSV or a change you have made.*
> 
> For me, this might sound strange, but I am learning to accept that I do not have to exercise everyday--that an injury means to slow down a little, and that's ok. (In the past, I very rarely took even one day off.) I know this is not an excuse to just not exercise, but rather what my body needs right now. I am learning that as long as I watch my eating and get in the exercise that I am able to do, that I can still maintain my weight.
> 
> Have a great day everyone!


ITA with that. I now know that I can still succeed without exercising every day, and not to stress out if I miss a day. 

I signed up at Lifetime Fitness today. Membership is expensive!  But I decided that it is a justifiable expense. I am in love with this gym. It's huge, gorgeous and state of the art. The locker room alone is like a spa, and in fact there is a spa in the building. And a healthy cafe with smoothies and calorie info on everything. Three swimming pools, one is outside.  There is also a rock climbing wall. I've always wanted to try that. I think my exercise lull is over. 

I got really creative with dinner tonight. I made salmon with citrus salt and a lime glaze with green beans and a fruit salsa of strawberries, pineapple, mango and peaches. 
Off to watch BL (in bed) sorry Tracy, did my exercise for the day, lol.


----------



## tigger813

QOTD: Yes, we are D23 members. DH signed us up as soon as it was announced. I love looking at the magazines and if I ever get a chance I will read them more thoroughly. I really want to completely read through the most recent one on the Dream!

Well, I got in 2.7 miles and then I started getting a bad feeling in my left knee that I haven't had in a long time. When it starts in I know I need to stop right away or I will have a lot of trouble even getting up the stairs without CURSING!
I did about 15 minutes of free weights with my 3 pound dumbbells! 

Trying to finish up the laundry I started earlier today. Then of course, I'll need to clean the kitchen in the morning. I will go upstairs and work on the results after BL. 

Have a good night all!!!!

TTFN


----------



## Disneywedding2010

*Evening Team  Mickey!*

I was pretty busy today with running errands and then plopped down at 7pm (CT time) and watched NCIS. Well, then we got hungry and we went to Sonic for dinner. . I had a Super sonic Cheeseburger and tater tots with a sweet tea. I'm getting ready to go up stairs and walk about a mile maybe more. Then I'm going to shower, hit the hay, and get up early for a personal training session. 

I have to remember to call Member Services back tomorrow and get the last 2 days of our trip booked for in September along with giving them flight information and all that jazz. 

Everyone have a good night!


----------



## keenercam

I am not a TV watcher but I decided to follow Tracy's lead and exercise during the first half hour of BL. I did fast walking in place for much of the time but jogged through every commercial. This was very significant to me because I have not really jogged any length of time or any real distance since my knee reconstruction surgery. 

I also had a very on-plan day for food. 

I am calling this one a "success" and calling it a day.


----------



## tigger813

keenercam said:


> I am not a TV watcher but I decided to follow Tracy's lead and exercise during the first half hour of BL. I did fast walking in place for much of the time but jogged through every commercial. This was very significant to me because I have not really jogged any length of time or any real distance since my knee reconstruction surgery.
> 
> I also had a very on-plan day for food.
> 
> I am calling this one a "success" and calling it a day.



Thanks for joining me in exercising!

I've got the results tabulated! I will post them first thing in the morning!


----------



## Merryweather27

Just wanted to pop in and say I decided not to wait for tomorrow to be a new day - I hopped on our stationary bike and did 45 minutes!  First time I've exercised in about a week, I think!


----------



## Disneywedding2010

I didn't get to watch BL while it was on but later on this evening watched it on my DVR. I didn't exercise the whole time but the time I did exercise I got a half a mile accomplished on my stationary bike and a mile on the treadmill. So overall time exercising was 35 minutes.


----------



## Rose&Mike

Good morning Mickeys! Too much to do today. Going to the the Y this morning, finishing packing and cleaning up the house, and then I have a work event tonight. I hope everyone has a great on-plan day today.

Cam--go gamecocks!


----------



## tigger813

Mickey Statistics: Week 7
Here we celebrate our progress and recognize our superstars.

Reminders:
-after 3 weeks of no reporting, you are dropped from the challenged  can re-start at any time, though  
-if anybody knows they will miss weighing in, just PM and let me know and youll be marked excused  

First some stats

MAINTAINERS:
(staying within 2 lbs of their maintain weight is successfully maintaining!)
# of Maintainers Reporting In & Successfully Maintaining: 3
Congrats Rose & Mike and Redwalker and StinasMom 

LOSERS:
Excused------------------------- 2
weigh ins----------------------- 33
gains---------------------------- 6
maintains------------------------ 5
losses-------------------------- 22


Biggest Loser 11 Spring Challenge Week 7 Team Mickey!
This weeks group loss is 24.1 lbs.
Average percentage of weight lost .35 % 
Total group weight loss so far 473.6 pounds! 

   AWESOME!

Before the weekly superstar list comes the disclaimer. I am human and I make mistakes. If you have any questions please contact me. For your reference this is the magic percentage of weight lost formula - weight loss for the week divided by weight for last week times 100, that gives us the percentage. Now let me test that with my numbers for week 1, click, click, click goes the calculator. Yes, that agrees with the percentage on the magic spreadsheet. (btw if its been more than 1 week between weigh-ins, then the % loss is divided by the number of weeks, to keep everybody on the same basis)

Now let's get to the good stuff. Who were our superstars of the week? This time Ive done a TOP 10 LIST ! That criteria may change from week to week. Hey I'm in charge here and I get paid nothin' to do this so you better take what you can get!    (and if theres something you want to know, just ask me!)

The WISH Biggest Loser 11 Spring Challenge Week 7 Mickey Superstars!! 

#10- .81%  PrincessNancy  
#9-   .83%  ScubaD 
#8-   .85%  Flossbolna
#7-   .86%  Rose&Mike 
#6- 1.01%  dis-happy 
#5- 1.10% Kanga+2Roos
#4- 1.12% Poochie
#3- 1.15% swissfamilyrobinson 
#2- 1.34%  Bungle 
and now
The WISH Biggest Loser 11 Spring Challenge
Week 7 Team Mickey Biggest Loser is:
#1- 1.54%  HappyMatt 

Quote from Dare2Dream: How is your week going? Are you OP (on program)? Are you exercising? Drinking that water? You know what to do to make the magic happen. Get on the wagon. We are all here to help you on the journey. We can do this one day at a time. One bite at a time.

Have a healthy day!
Congratulations HappyMatt !!!  
What a great week you had. Keep up the good work. We have a very special clippie reserved for our weekly Biggest Loser. Wear it with pride this week!  :

This is our weekly reigning Biggest Loser clippie. We have the large version



or use this
http://photopost.wdwinfo.com/data/500/31040weeklyBLsmall1.jpg
followed by 

or we have a medium version



or use this
http://photopost.wdwinfo.com/data/500/31040weeklyBLmed.jpg
followed by 

and we have a small version



or use
http://photopost.wdwinfo.com/data/500/31040weeklyBLsm.jpg
followed by 

Thanks to ohMom-Molli for these clippies. They were used for a previous BL but we can recycle. Don't they look great!


----------



## tigger813

Congrats to Team Donald for winning this week's weigh in!

Extra special to DisFam95 for being the overall BL this week!

Congrats to all of you for BEING here! That's the first step to being a success!!!

Off to post the % to goal results!!!!


----------



## tigger813

Tigger813	34.43 
sgcruiser	-3.00 
maslex	14.67 
girlrea	20.00 
RayaniFoxmur	32.60 
ScubaD	49.15 
my3princes	11.50 
aamomma	60.00 
tggrrstarr	17.14 
tmfranlk	17.86 
jenjolt	47.20 
janmadre	5.91 
liesel	25.00 
HappyMatt	75.36 
DisneyYooper	3.33 
TheMysteryMachine	3.33 
KSH	5.00 
KristiMc	29.90 
Alex&Evan'sMom	4.44 
GoodMorningDewDrop	16.03 
yanni2	0.38 
jamesnnick	16.67 
Cupcaker	71.74 
dis-happy	50.00 
WDWAngela	4.80 
pigletz	26.67 
Yogamomma	7.00 
keenercam	13.60 
Stinasmom	138.46 
Kitchensinkguy	35.64 
Merryweather27	50.00 
WeLoveLilo05	46.67 
lovedvc	36.00 
MrsD	71.19 
DavidandDenise	19.00 
MaryJo	15.00 
PrincessNancy	67.00 
Flipflopmom	52.14 
DaisyJaneDisney	17.39 
mommof2pirates	19.00 
mizzoutiger76	-26.67 
holly324	23.00 
swissfamilyrobinson	20.00 
sugarglider	46.15 
smile4stamps	50.0
sarahrip	8.6
poochie	36.0
surferstitch16	33.3
dopey4disney	12.5
njtinkmom	2.8
tiki23	5.0
Kanga+2Roos	25.7
Flossbolna	9.3


----------



## HappyMatt

*2-23-2011 - Wednesday - QOTD Are you a member of Disney's D23 community?*

We were members. We had a subscription last year. The magazines were beautiful, but I was not compelled to continue this year.


----------



## Disneywedding2010

*Morning Team Mickey!*

I hope everyone has a great day! I'm getting reaady to grab a bite to eat and finish getting ready so I can head to my training session. Then I'm coming home, grabbing some lunch, possibly taking a nap, and then calling Member Services to finsih up the details of our September trip. Then the rest of the day is up in the air.


----------



## ScubaD

Merryweather27 said:


> I am right there with all of you.  I really hate to admit this, but even after that novel I posted yesterday...I still ended up going to Subway and getting that calorie bomb instead of going for a walk.    Yeah, it was really cold outside, especially after all the nice weather we've had lately, but come on - I walked in the middle of a snowstorm on 2 different occasions in January!  *sigh*  I know what I need to do, and I always feel like crap after making a bad choice, but I still keep making them.  Argh!
> 
> 
> 
> Honestly, I'm kinda scared that maybe I don't have that mental toughness.  I keep planning each night to be back on plan the next morning, but then the next day comes and I'm making bad choices again.  One thing I know that keeps me trudging along is that I have a coaching week coming up -- I can't just disappear and leave you all hanging!    So I will probably be signing up for another week near the end of the challenge when those are opened up for volunteers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WOW!  Way to go!    You are an inspiration!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hear, hear!   And way to go with your difficult, but still on-plan day!
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I have solidly gotten the habit down of getting my water in -- and as a result, I have pretty much given up soda.  I have maybe 1 or 2 in a week instead of 3-4 a day.
> 
> I also take stairs whenever I can.  Had to go to the doctor for more x-rays today, and took the stairs up to the 5th floor and back.
> 
> A small NSV that I have is that my cute silver Mickey watch (back when I could actually put it on before I took a hand out of commission! ) fits on two holes smaller than it did when I bought it.  I used to never wear it because it would only fit on the furthest-out hole, and so the little slider tab that's used to keep the loose end from flopping about would always slide off.  But now it fits great!
> 
> 
> 
> Honestly, I think it was my discovery of the DIS.
> 
> We took our 1st trip in 2007, a family trip with my in-laws mostly for the benefit of our then-3-year-old nephew.  None of us had ever been, but I kinda thought of it as mostly a kids' place - all right for a vacation but nothing I'd choose myself, you know?
> 
> We entered our first park - MK - right in the insane crush between the end of 9pm Spectro and the start of Wishes.  I'd never seen so many people crammed in one place in my life...I'm not one for claustrophobia but it was freaking me out a little.  We heard the announcement that they would be lowering the lights and not to move around, so we decided to stay put for the fireworks.  As soon as it started, I realized how much I'd underestimated WDW as just a kiddie amusement park.  Well, there was a lot of family drama that trip, but as the week went on, I was only more and more impressed (esp. after discovering the patisserie in WS France, and after watching Illuminations!).  I knew before we left that I wanted to go back someday, but didn't know if DH shared that thought.
> 
> Eventually months later we got to talking and decided we needed to "do Disney right", meaning without MIL , and decided to make the honeymoon we'd never gotten around to a WDW trip in 2009.  I found the DIS somehow or another while trying to decide which resort to stay at, and very shortly knew that if DH was satisfied with having "done" Disney after our honeymoon and didn't want to go back, I'd be very sad!
> 
> Thankfully within 20 minutes of getting to MK the first night of our honeymoon, as we're both sitting there waiting for the fireworks with irrepressible ear-to-ear grins on our faces, DH leans over to me and says, "We SO have to come back again."
> 
> 
> Okay, everybody!  Tomorrow is a new day!  Let's give it some of that Day 1 enthusiasm!  Go Team Mickey!



Great Disney story.  And I agree 100%, Disney is more than just a kids playground.  And I have read many threads about how friends and family can create "not so happy" memories.  I am sad to say those make for the best reading sometimes.

Dave


----------



## ScubaD

Merryweather27 said:


> Just wanted to pop in and say I decided not to wait for tomorrow to be a new day - I hopped on our stationary bike and did 45 minutes!  First time I've exercised in about a week, I think!





Disneywedding2010 said:


> I didn't get to watch BL while it was on but later on this evening watched it on my DVR. I didn't exercise the whole time but the time I did exercise I got a half a mile accomplished on my stationary bike and a mile on the treadmill. So overall time exercising was 35 minutes.





Rose&Mike said:


> Good morning Mickeys! Too much to do today. Going to the the Y this morning, finishing packing and cleaning up the house, and then I have a work event tonight. I hope everyone has a great on-plan day today.
> 
> Cam--go gamecocks!


Great exercising efforts everyone.  

I personaly will be completing week #8 of P90X this Thursday and thenWIN results as well as the 60 day photos to show my progress.  Some days it feels like I am not progressing like I want in my weight loss efforts but I know that if I continue to follow Weight Watchers points plus and the 
P90X workouts then good things will happen.

Dave


----------



## ScubaD

tigger813 said:


> Mickey Statistics: Week 7
> Here we celebrate our progress and recognize our superstars.
> 
> LOSERS:
> Excused------------------------- 2
> weigh ins----------------------- 33
> gains---------------------------- 6
> maintains------------------------ 5
> losses-------------------------- 22
> 
> 
> Biggest Loser 11 Spring Challenge Week 7 Team Mickey!
> This weeks group loss is 24.1 lbs.
> Average percentage of weight lost .35 %
> Total group weight loss so far 473.6 pounds!
> 
> AWESOME!
> 
> Now let's get to the good stuff. Who were our superstars of the week? This time Ive done a TOP 10 LIST ! That criteria may change from week to week. Hey I'm in charge here and I get paid nothin' to do this so you better take what you can get!    (and if theres something you want to know, just ask me!)
> 
> The WISH Biggest Loser 11 Spring Challenge Week 7 Mickey Superstars!!
> 
> #10- .81%  PrincessNancy
> #9-   .83%  ScubaD
> #8-   .85%  Flossbolna
> #7-   .86%  Rose&Mike
> #6- 1.01%  dis-happy
> #5- 1.10% Kanga+2Roos
> #4- 1.12% Poochie
> #3- 1.15% swissfamilyrobinson
> #2- 1.34%  Bungle
> and now
> The WISH Biggest Loser 11 Spring Challenge
> Week 7 Team Mickey Biggest Loser is:
> #1- 1.54%  HappyMatt
> 
> Have a healthy day!
> Congratulations HappyMatt !!!
> What a great week you had. Keep up the good work. We have a very special clippie reserved for our weekly Biggest Loser. Wear it with pride this week!  :
> 
> This is our weekly reigning Biggest Loser clippie. We have the large version
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to ohMom-Molli for these clippies. They were used for a previous BL but we can recycle. Don't they look great!



Hey Team Mickey, great job.  So what that Team Donald won this week, we lost over 24 pounds as a team and that is great.  And Happy Matt lost over 1.5% of his weight, WOW!  The good thing is we had no saboteurs on the team who gained weight on purpose.  Keep up the workouts and eating habits and we can beat the duck this week.

Dave


----------



## ScubaD

Matt,

You had a great week last week with over 1.5% weight loss.  Can you share with the team how you acheived that success?

Coach Dave


----------



## ScubaD

OK Team Mickey,

It is nearly half way through the Spring Challenge and we have held our own through the journey.  Sure, Team Donald won this last week and they have an overall weight loss more than ours.  Plus they had 42 weigh-ins to our 33 weigh-ins.  But so what!

When we go back out there we know two things, that we are not quitters, and we have Team Mickey lurkers who are ready to get back into this game.  We need you to get back into this game.  Everyone counts and don't quit on yourselves.  

We must not quit on each other.  Did Mickey quit on his team when they were rushing down a mountain road with a trailer doing flippity flops?  NO!  Did Mickey quit when his nephews were causing havoc during Christmas dinner?  NO!  Mickey never quits, and we won't either.

Go Team Mickey!!!!:

Humbly,
Coach Dave


----------



## dis-happy

YAY Team Mickey!!!

I really liked that pep talk, ScubaD Dave!


QOTD before it's too late....my dh surprised me with a D-23 membership a year ago Christmas (slipping me in as a charter member before the deadline).  Then, for Mother's Day last spring he signed me up for the Flower and Garden D-23 Event, which was fabulous.  I would love to get out to CA for the Expo too....


Have a great day Mickey-Ites!  Or Mighty Mickeys.  Your choice!


----------



## dis-happy

PS. Headed down to FL for the shuttle launch tomorrow and can't squeeze in the weekend at WDW.  Bummer!  Oh well, it keep me from eating popcorn and Mickey Head ice creams.  Yo ho ho!


----------



## Rose&Mike

Dave--before I forget, I wanted to tell you that I have enjoyed having you as a coach this week. It's been really nice to have guys stick around for this challenge. Great pep talk!

Congrats to all our Losers and Maintainers especially Matt, and our newest maintainer, Marcy! Thank you to Tracey for all the work she does with the weigh-ins! Keeping up two teams is a lot of work Tracey, and I appreciate all that you do!

Probably will not be on much until after the race. Thank you to CC for coaching next week. I will weigh-in tomorrow.

*Don't forget, that Friday is a WIN day.*

Even though I am a maintainer, I want you all to know that I get inspiration from everyone every day. When I want to fall off the wagon, and just bag everything (and I've had a few of those days lately),I remember that there are other people out there like me, making the best choices that they can. Thank you all. 

Have a great week Mickeys!


----------



## tigger813

Thanks, Coach Dave!!!! Great words of inspiration!

We're doing some scrapbooking this morning with the girls and Ash's friend who forgot her photos! I at least brought up the photos and stuff for nephew's album! I need to organize them and not get them mixed up!

Watching Cool Runnings!  Haven't watched this in a while! Psyched that I actually don't have to leave the house today! I plan on doing some more workouts this afternoon! Drinking my water and tea! Just need to leave the soft pretzels alone!!!!


----------



## HappyMatt

ScubaD said:


> Matt,
> 
> You had a great week last week with over 1.5% weight loss.  Can you share with the team how you acheived that success?
> 
> Coach Dave



Sure, I can share what I did. It was nothing different than what I have been doing. I don't really have a lot of time to work out. It has to do with sticking with my diet plan. It really pains me sometimes when I have to stick to the diet but I still do it. For example, my family had a birthday party a week or so ago. I passed on the scotch, salty snacks, rolls, potatoes and only had a little piece of cake at the end of the meal.

I am always trying to make the healthiest choice possible. When I am thirsty I drink water (sometimes coffee). When I need a snack I have fruit, a piece of low fat cheese or a handful of almonds. Breakfast is a cup of Kashi Go Lean Crunch cereal. Lunch is either a healthy salad (no cheese, no bacon, no croutons with a light salad dressing) or a whole grain wrap with ham/turkey and mustard with carrot sticks and a pickle. Dinners involve lean meats, whole grains and lots of vegetables. This all sounds so boring, I know, but it works for me. I can't argue with the results and I know I won't always have to be this strict, once I lose the weight I can have some leeway. I can never go back to the way I used to eat, but I can expand my diet. 

When I do go off the diet I have to force myself back onto it. It is the most will power I have exerted in my life. Just yesterday my wife and I were stressed, so we were bad at dinner. This morning I craved McDonalds so badly. I forced myself not to go there. I went in to Starbucks for coffee and every inch of my body called out to the sweet snacks in the case, but I dug my heels in deep and told myself "No, you don't need that, have an orange when you get home." 

So many times before on diets I have been so good sticking to them, then I go off them for a little bit and I can never recommit myself. I owe this newfound sense of commitment to healthy eating to two things. 

The first reason is my wife (TimonTracy on Team Donald), who is on this journey with me. She plans fantastic meals for us that make it easier to eat healthier. We also keep each other in check. When we feel the need to binge or go off the diet, we will call the other one on the phone so they can talk us down and pick a healthier choice. 

The second reason I am staying on this diet longer than any other one I have tried before is Team Mickey. It really helps to read all the posts and to have to weigh in each week and report that number to someone else. I find it much easier to let myself down than to let other people down. So this board has helped me keep my goal in sight.

Wow, I seem really long winded here. It's just that this is the first time I have really sat down and analyzed the reasons my dieting is working for me this time. I do thank all of you for sharing your struggles and for the support you give. It really has helped me stay on track.


----------



## liesel

ScubaD said:


> OK Team Mickey,
> 
> It is nearly half way through the Spring Challenge and we have held our own through the journey.  Sure, Team Donald won this last week and they have an overall weight loss more than ours.  Plus they had 42 weigh-ins to our 33 weigh-ins.  But so what!
> 
> When we go back out there we know two things, that we are not quitters, and we have Team Mickey lurkers who are ready to get back into this game.  We need you to get back into this game.  Everyone counts and don't quit on yourselves.
> 
> We must not quit on each other.  Did Mickey quit on his team when they were rushing down a mountain road with a trailer doing flippity flops?  NO!  Did Mickey quit when his nephews were causing havoc during Christmas dinner?  NO!  Mickey never quits, and we won't either.
> 
> Go Team Mickey!!!!:
> 
> Humbly,
> Coach Dave




I also wanted to point out that 5 out of the 7 weeks we have lost a bigger PERCENTAGE than Team Donald (hey, that's what counts on the show, right?).  Everyone is doing so well, keep it up!

I haven't been posting but I've been trying to read almost every day.  I recently changed up my routine and am starting to see some results!  I'll wait a few more days and see if it sticks, but if it does, I'll let you all know what is working for me.  Go team Mickey!


----------



## Princess Nancy

ScubaD said:


> Great exercising efforts everyone.
> 
> I personaly will be completing week #8 of P90X this Thursday and thenWIN results as well as the 60 day photos to show my progress.  Some days it feels like I am not progressing like I want in my weight loss efforts but I know that if I continue to follow Weight Watchers points plus and the
> P90X workouts then good things will happen.
> 
> Dave



Dave, My Dh is going to start PX90 on Monday.  Any tips?



ScubaD said:


> OK Team Mickey,
> 
> It is nearly half way through the Spring Challenge and we have held our own through the journey.  Sure, Team Donald won this last week and they have an overall weight loss more than ours.  Plus they had 42 weigh-ins to our 33 weigh-ins.  But so what!
> 
> When we go back out there we know two things, that we are not quitters, and we have Team Mickey lurkers who are ready to get back into this game.  We need you to get back into this game.  Everyone counts and don't quit on yourselves.
> 
> We must not quit on each other.  Did Mickey quit on his team when they were rushing down a mountain road with a trailer doing flippity flops?  NO!  Did Mickey quit when his nephews were causing havoc during Christmas dinner?  NO!  Mickey never quits, and we won't either.
> 
> Go Team Mickey!!!!:
> 
> Humbly,
> Coach Dave



Coach Dave ---Now that is one great PEP Talk! Thanks!



Rose&Mike said:


> Dave--before I forget, I wanted to tell you that I have enjoyed having you as a coach this week. It's been really nice to have guys stick around for this challenge. Great pep talk!
> 
> Congrats to all our Losers and Maintainers especially Matt, and our newest maintainer, Marcy! Thank you to Tracey for all the work she does with the weigh-ins! Keeping up two teams is a lot of work Tracey, and I appreciate all that you do!
> 
> Probably will not be on much until after the race. Thank you to CC for coaching next week. I will weigh-in tomorrow.
> 
> *Don't forget, that Friday is a WIN day.*
> 
> 
> Even though I am a maintainer, I want you all to know that I get inspiration from everyone every day. When I want to fall off the wagon, and just bag everything (and I've had a few of those days lately),I remember that there are other people out there like me, making the best choices that they can. Thank you all.
> 
> Have a great week Mickeys!



Rose, Have a great race!!!!



HappyMatt said:


> Sure, I can share what I did. It was nothing different than what I have been doing. I don't really have a lot of time to work out. It has to do with sticking with my diet plan. It really pains me sometimes when I have to stick to the diet but I still do it. For example, my family had a birthday party a week or so ago. I passed on the scotch, salty snacks, rolls, potatoes and only had a little piece of cake at the end of the meal.
> 
> I am always trying to make the healthiest choice possible. When I am thirsty I drink water (sometimes coffee). When I need a snack I have fruit, a piece of low fat cheese or a handful of almonds. Breakfast is a cup of Kashi Go Lean Crunch cereal. Lunch is either a healthy salad (no cheese, no bacon, no croutons with a light salad dressing) or a whole grain wrap with ham/turkey and mustard with carrot sticks and a pickle. Dinners involve lean meats, whole grains and lots of vegetables. This all sounds so boring, I know, but it works for me. I can't argue with the results and I know I won't always have to be this strict, once I lose the weight I can have some leeway. I can never go back to the way I used to eat, but I can expand my diet.
> 
> When I do go off the diet I have to force myself back onto it. It is the most will power I have exerted in my life. Just yesterday my wife and I were stressed, so we were bad at dinner. This morning I craved McDonalds so badly. I forced myself not to go there. I went in to Starbucks for coffee and every inch of my body called out to the sweet snacks in the case, but I dug my heels in deep and told myself "No, you don't need that, have an orange when you get home."
> 
> So many times before on diets I have been so good sticking to them, then I go off them for a little bit and I can never recommit myself. I owe this newfound sense of commitment to healthy eating to two things.
> 
> The first reason is my wife (TimonTracy on Team Donald), who is on this journey with me. She plans fantastic meals for us that make it easier to eat healthier. We also keep each other in check. When we feel the need to binge or go off the diet, we will call the other one on the phone so they can talk us down and pick a healthier choice.
> 
> The second reason I am staying on this diet longer than any other one I have tried before is Team Mickey. It really helps to read all the posts and to have to weigh in each week and report that number to someone else. I find it much easier to let myself down than to let other people down. So this board has helped me keep my goal in sight.
> 
> Wow, I seem really long winded here. It's just that this is the first time I have really sat down and analyzed the reasons my dieting is working for me this time. I do thank all of you for sharing your struggles and for the support you give. It really has helped me stay on track.



Matt, It was great to read this! I think this diet it has all finally sunk in through this thick head of mine. It is all about willpower. The determination to do this. The ability to make one bad choice and go right back to my good habits without eating everything in site (and everything on the McDonald's $1 menu!)

I don't post alot, but this site really helps me keep things in perspective. I see your struggles and wins and know I am not in it alone or that I am crazy for the feelings and battles I am having.


So I have to post my personal win...

I have now lost 15 pounds!!

I am so  today, I can't stand it.

My goal for the biggest loser challenge was 20 lbs. When I began, I didn't know how I could possible do it, and now, I know I WILL reach that goal and hopefully get to my maintain weight by June!!

Thanks everyone! (especially those of you who have so generously organized this thread and coached us through) 

My tip...I took a pic of myself when we started this. I am wearing my biggest loser outfit (workout pants and a sports Bra) I did not show anyone, but took it on my cell phone. Today, I took another pic. While I have been certain that my stomach looked tons better, I was SHOCKED at how much better my arms looked! Take pics, measure yourself, try on your skinny and fat jeans!!!!! See all the tangible results!!

Thanks everyone!! 
Nancy


----------



## ScubaD

dis-happy said:


> PS. Headed down to FL for the shuttle launch tomorrow and can't squeeze in the weekend at WDW.  Bummer!  Oh well, it keep me from eating popcorn and Mickey Head ice creams.  Yo ho ho!



Wow!  What a trip.  Let us know what it was like.

Last April we were in WDW during a shuttle launch so my daughter, son-in-law and I went out on the Polynesian Resort beach around 5:45 AM and saw it go into the sky.  What a show.  About 5 minutes later as we were talking on the beach the sound waves hit and rumbled through our bodies.  What POWER!

As a side note, we went back up to our room and outside the sliding glass door my wife had witnessed the same event, but she did it while in the warm confines of the bed.  She was the smart one that day.  (And most days by the way, just in case Disneymom8589 is reading this)

Dave


----------



## ScubaD

HappyMatt said:


> Sure, I can share what I did. It was nothing different than what I have been doing. I don't really have a lot of time to work out. It has to do with sticking with my diet plan. It really pains me sometimes when I have to stick to the diet but I still do it. For example, my family had a birthday party a week or so ago. I passed on the scotch, salty snacks, rolls, potatoes and only had a little piece of cake at the end of the meal.
> 
> I am always trying to make the healthiest choice possible. When I am thirsty I drink water (sometimes coffee). When I need a snack I have fruit, a piece of low fat cheese or a handful of almonds. Breakfast is a cup of Kashi Go Lean Crunch cereal. Lunch is either a healthy salad (no cheese, no bacon, no croutons with a light salad dressing) or a whole grain wrap with ham/turkey and mustard with carrot sticks and a pickle. Dinners involve lean meats, whole grains and lots of vegetables. This all sounds so boring, I know, but it works for me. I can't argue with the results and I know I won't always have to be this strict, once I lose the weight I can have some leeway. I can never go back to the way I used to eat, but I can expand my diet.
> 
> When I do go off the diet I have to force myself back onto it. It is the most will power I have exerted in my life. Just yesterday my wife and I were stressed, so we were bad at dinner. This morning I craved McDonalds so badly. I forced myself not to go there. I went in to Starbucks for coffee and every inch of my body called out to the sweet snacks in the case, but I dug my heels in deep and told myself "No, you don't need that, have an orange when you get home."
> 
> So many times before on diets I have been so good sticking to them, then I go off them for a little bit and I can never recommit myself. I owe this newfound sense of commitment to healthy eating to two things.
> 
> The first reason is my wife (TimonTracy on Team Donald), who is on this journey with me. She plans fantastic meals for us that make it easier to eat healthier. We also keep each other in check. When we feel the need to binge or go off the diet, we will call the other one on the phone so they can talk us down and pick a healthier choice.
> 
> The second reason I am staying on this diet longer than any other one I have tried before is Team Mickey. It really helps to read all the posts and to have to weigh in each week and report that number to someone else. I find it much easier to let myself down than to let other people down. So this board has helped me keep my goal in sight.
> 
> Wow, I seem really long winded here. It's just that this is the first time I have really sat down and analyzed the reasons my dieting is working for me this time. I do thank all of you for sharing your struggles and for the support you give. It really has helped me stay on track.



Great answer Matt.  Keep up the great job.

Dave


----------



## ScubaD

liesel said:


> I also wanted to point out that 5 out of the 7 weeks we have lost a bigger PERCENTAGE than Team Donald (hey, that's what counts on the show, right?).  Everyone is doing so well, keep it up!
> 
> I haven't been posting but I've been trying to read almost every day.  I recently changed up my routine and am starting to see some results!  I'll wait a few more days and see if it sticks, but if it does, I'll let you all know what is working for me.  Go team Mickey!



Yo Mickey, you da' man!!!

Dave


----------



## ScubaD

Princess Nancy said:


> Dave, My Dh is going to start PX90 on Monday.  Any tips?
> 
> 
> 
> Coach Dave ---Now that is one great PEP Talk! Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> Rose, Have a great race!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Matt, It was great to read this! I think this diet it has all finally sunk in through this thick head of mine. It is all about willpower. The determination to do this. The ability to make one bad choice and go right back to my good habits without eating everything in site (and everything on the McDonald's $1 menu!)
> 
> I don't post alot, but this site really helps me keep things in perspective. I see your struggles and wins and know I am not in it alone or that I am crazy for the feelings and battles I am having.
> 
> 
> So I have to post my personal win...
> 
> I have now lost 15 pounds!!
> 
> I am so  today, I can't stand it.
> 
> My goal for the biggest loser challenge was 20 lbs. When I began, I didn't know how I could possible do it, and now, I know I WILL reach that goal and hopefully get to my maintain weight by June!!
> 
> Thanks everyone! (especially those of you who have so generously organized this thread and coached us through)
> 
> My tip...I took a pic of myself when we started this. I am wearing my biggest loser outfit (workout pants and a sports Bra) I did not show anyone, but took it on my cell phone. Today, I took another pic. While I have been certain that my stomach looked tons better, I was SHOCKED at how much better my arms looked! Take pics, measure yourself, try on your skinny and fat jeans!!!!! See all the tangible results!!
> 
> Thanks everyone!!
> Nancy



Nancy, you are amazing.  I too have taken pictures and will compare at the end of 90 days.  We had people over last night and a friend commented that I had lost weight and could see it in my face and neck.  She had no idea I was changing my habits (don't want to say diet).  Afterwords my wife mentioned that you know it is working when comments come unexpectedly like that.

Now for your husband, I am really enjoying P90X and I really like listening to Tony Horton, he cracks me up.  I am not able to do everything with the workout coaches but that is OK.  I press play every day and do my best.  I can tell you one thing though, I can do much more today than I did 8 weeks ago.  And I remember what my college football coach used to say, "everyday and in every way, just a little bit better".  And Tony Horton will continue to say "Just Bring It!  Do your best and forget the rest"!

Let us know how he does.

Dave


----------



## Merryweather27

Ok, so for some reason my computer is being weird with the cookies - it let me multiquote on one page, then on the next page it looked like I was logged off...but then I hit reply and it showed I was logged in again??  Anyway, what I'm saying is that I don't have actual quotes from the last page.

*2-23-2011 - Wednesday - QOTD Are you a member of Disney's D23 community?*

Missed this the other day - I guess because no, I'm not a D23 member.  I'm not even really sure what it is - an exclusive fan club I guess?  I know they had a D23 convention or something where the Fantasyland expansion plans were revealed (before being totally revamped! ).



Awesome pep talk, Coach Dave!    I too noticed that the number of weigh-ins have dropped way down - only 33!.  Makes me feel a little more accomplished despite my recent struggles, because at least I'm still here plugging along!  But I would echo what you said to anybody who's stopped checking in -- hang in there!  Come on back!  We're with you!

Matt - Way to go for being team Mickey's biggest loser for the week!   And thanks for sharing about your efforts.  It really emphasizes how much of this journey is mental!  Way to go on making such good choices time and again!



mommyof2Pirates said:


> Just wanted to check in.  I am so sorry I have been MIA this challenge.  Just so much stuff going on.  I am leaving thursday afternoon for disney.  I have been training for the half marathon, along with working more than FT hours at work, keeping up with my 2 kids and dh, and a house to try to keep clean.  Sometimes I just wish I had more hours in the day.  I promise when I return I will focus on our team more.  I also will focus on my weight loss again.  I slacked a bit over the winter.  I have gone up a few lbs but it hasnt been horrible thanks to the running.  I hope I can shed some more lbs this spring.



Have fun on your trip and good luck at the Princess!  You have so much going on, I can't imagine keeping up with all of that.  I am always in awe of parents, LOL!



tggrrstarr said:


> I signed up at Lifetime Fitness today. Membership is expensive!  But I decided that it is a justifiable expense. I am in love with this gym. It's huge, gorgeous and state of the art. The locker room alone is like a spa, and in fact there is a spa in the building. And a healthy cafe with smoothies and calorie info on everything. Three swimming pools, one is outside.  There is also a rock climbing wall. I've always wanted to try that. I think my exercise lull is over.



Ooooooooooooooooh...I had to look up Lifetime Fitness after your description and now I am drooling.  If any place could make me a gym rat, that would be it.  There actually is one "sorta" by me (other side of the city 25-30 min away)...hmm...

Though it is kinda scary that they don't actually list their rates, you have to "request pricing" and put in your e-mail address, which probably means my jaw would drop even more than I already think it would to know the cost! 

Have a great Wednesday, everyone!


----------



## Princess Nancy

ScubaD said:


> Nancy, you are amazing.  I too have taken pictures and will compare at the end of 90 days.  We had people over last night and a friend commented that I had lost weight and could see it in my face and neck.  She had no idea I was changing my habits (don't want to say diet).  Afterwords my wife mentioned that you know it is working when comments come unexpectedly like that.
> 
> Now for your husband, I am really enjoying P90X and I really like listening to Tony Horton, he cracks me up.  I am not able to do everything with the workout coaches but that is OK.  I press play every day and do my best.  I can tell you one thing though, I can do much more today than I did 8 weeks ago.  And I remember what my college football coach used to say, "everyday and in every way, just a little bit better".  And Tony Horton will continue to say "Just Bring It!  Do your best and forget the rest"!
> 
> Let us know how he does.
> 
> Dave



Thanks Dave! You are a great coach!!! 

Nancy


----------



## Bungle

*2-23-2011 - Wednesday - QOTD Are you a member of Disney's D23 community?* No.

I've been slacking a bit this week on posting but I have been reading, trying to keep up but my oldest has his little league try outs this weekend so its been some long days at the batting cages and field.  Hopefully all that activity will add up for me.  

Looks like we are in for some bad weather and I might have to do some on demand work out videos.  Anyone have any favorites?


----------



## my3princes

HappyMatt said:


> *2-23-2011 - Wednesday - QOTD Are you a member of Disney's D23 community?*
> 
> We were members. We had a subscription last year. The magazines were beautiful, but I was not compelled to continue this year.



I am not a D23 member.  I've never really been interested.  We did however have some pictures of us in Disney costumes posted in Celebrations magazine.  Of course my subscription ran out before I saw it.  I really need to order the back issue


----------



## tggrrstarr

Merryweather27 said:


> Ok, so for some reason my computer is being weird with the cookies - it let me multiquote on one page, then on the next page it looked like I was logged off...but then I hit reply and it showed I was logged in again??  Anyway, what I'm saying is that I don't have actual quotes from the last page.
> 
> *2-23-2011 - Wednesday - QOTD Are you a member of Disney's D23 community?*
> 
> Missed this the other day - I guess because no, I'm not a D23 member.  I'm not even really sure what it is - an exclusive fan club I guess?  I know they had a D23 convention or something where the Fantasyland expansion plans were revealed (before being totally revamped! ).
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome pep talk, Coach Dave!    I too noticed that the number of weigh-ins have dropped way down - only 33!.  Makes me feel a little more accomplished despite my recent struggles, because at least I'm still here plugging along!  But I would echo what you said to anybody who's stopped checking in -- hang in there!  Come on back!  We're with you!
> 
> Matt - Way to go for being team Mickey's biggest loser for the week!   And thanks for sharing about your efforts.  It really emphasizes how much of this journey is mental!  Way to go on making such good choices time and again!
> 
> 
> 
> Have fun on your trip and good luck at the Princess!  You have so much going on, I can't imagine keeping up with all of that.  I am always in awe of parents, LOL!
> 
> 
> 
> Ooooooooooooooooh...I had to look up Lifetime Fitness after your description and now I am drooling.  If any place could make me a gym rat, that would be it.  There actually is one "sorta" by me (other side of the city 25-30 min away)...hmm...
> 
> Though it is kinda scary that they don't actually list their rates, you have to "request pricing" and put in your e-mail address, which probably means my jaw would drop even more than I already think it would to know the cost!
> 
> Have a great Wednesday, everyone!



Yeah, my jaw dropped when I found out. I had to call to find out.  It is $60/ month plus tax. There was also a fee of $79.  At first I was like no way, but then I thought about it a while and decided to go for it.  It is month to month so it is no risk, you can quit whenever. I was sick of always getting the "basic" version of everything. The reason I never went to Bally's was cuz I hated it there. I love the fact that this place has an outdoor pool for summer - sunbathing by the pool after a workout!


----------



## Stinasmom

HappyMatt said:


> stressed,  This morning I craved McDonalds so badly. I forced myself not to go there. I went in to Starbucks for coffee and every inch of my body called out to the sweet snacks in the case, but I dug my heels in deep and told myself "No, you don't need that, have an orange when you get home."



You just described my morning today! 
I too resisted, settling for coffee and yogurt at home. Discipline, discipline, discipline! It is not easy.

Congrats Matt! I pass the BL torch to you this week! 

Everyone keep up the great work! Go TEAM 

Marcy


----------



## keenercam

Good afternoon, everyone!

Congratulations to all the losers, and especially to HappyMatt!! Great job!  

Dave - You have been a wonderful coach!  Thank you!  

I realized today that my Walk Away the Pounds sessions may really be helping my knee rehab.  For the fourth time in the past week, I was able to walk up steps without having to pull myself up by the bannister.  I walked up without holding on at all.  

I am having another on-plan day today so far.  The evenings are the toughest, though, so I am hoping I can remain strong leading up to my WW meeting tomorrow morning. 

CC - I can't wait to hear that you went to a WW meeting tonight. Be sure to tell us what you think!   

Nancy - Great job!!!  I am so glad you are seeing results in photos of yourself.  

Kelli - I think the gym membership is not unreasonable based on the description.  We pay $82/month for our family Y membership, even though there are times only 1 or 2 of us is using the Y.


----------



## ScubaD

my3princes said:


> I am not a D23 member.  I've never really been interested.  We did however have some pictures of us in Disney costumes posted in Celebrations magazine.  Of course my subscription ran out before I saw it.  I really need to order the back issue



What issue would that have been?  We get Celebrations Magazine too.  In fact I wrote a letter to the editor about passing the Disney torch and had a picture of my wife attached to the letter.  It was the March/April 2010 issue.  Kim is holding a "Baby Tigger".

Dave


----------



## ScubaD

Bungle said:


> *2-23-2011 - Wednesday - QOTD Are you a member of Disney's D23 community?* No.
> 
> I've been slacking a bit this week on posting but I have been reading, trying to keep up but my oldest has his little league try outs this weekend so its been some long days at the batting cages and field.  Hopefully all that activity will add up for me.
> 
> Looks like we are in for some bad weather and I might have to do some on demand work out videos.  Anyone have any favorites?



Give your son our best wishes for the tryouts.  I remember those days well.

Just drove through Tacoma and the weather was bad.  East bound Highway 16 was stopped and westbound was slow.  Ice pellets were falling from the Tacoma Narrows Bridge cables and my car was hit several times.  The sound of the pellets hitting the car woke up our dog Buddy out of a sound sleep.  Past Gig Harbor it warmed up and was sunny.  Strange weather coming our way.  But I don't think our east coast teammates will not have much sympathy for us.

Stay warm,
Dave


----------



## Holly324

Hello all!  I am still here!  I missed weigh in this week.  DH and I were out of town on his last grad school interview, and we meant to pack the scale so that I could weigh in on my regularly scheduled day, but we forgot to grab it!  Chalk it up to nerves - this interview was a first (by far) choice for grad school.  Anyway, I didn't do too well eating over the weekend, but back to it this week.  I can't do my normal exercising this week either, as we have a friend staying in our living room until Sunday, so no extra room to work out.  I am trying to walk/jog outdoors when the weather is nicer!  

Anyway, so sorry I missed this weigh in!  I am back to stay, though, I hope!  The only time I should miss again will be in May when we are AT DISNEY!!!  Have a good day everyone!


----------



## ScubaD

Holly324 said:


> Hello all!  I am still here!  I missed weigh in this week.  DH and I were out of town on his last grad school interview, and we meant to pack the scale so that I could weigh in on my regularly scheduled day, but we forgot to grab it!  Chalk it up to nerves - this interview was a first (by far) choice for grad school.  Anyway, I didn't do too well eating over the weekend, but back to it this week.  I can't do my normal exercising this week either, as we have a friend staying in our living room until Sunday, so no extra room to work out.  I am trying to walk/jog outdoors when the weather is nicer!
> 
> Anyway, so sorry I missed this weigh in!  I am back to stay, though, I hope!  The only time I should miss again will be in May when we are AT DISNEY!!!  Have a good day everyone!



Hi Holly,
Welcome back and best wishes to your husband getting into the school he desires.  We know you will do what you can to exercise and moving about.  And have a great time in WDW in May.

Dave


----------



## tea pot

Hello Team Mickey!!

I"m glad to be here and ready to finally get started.

I did sign up in Jan but due to some serious family health issues I just couldn't commit to the team then.
 My head and heart just wasn't there. I'm grateful that things are more stable now. 
Boy do I need to get this weight off and be healthy.

So If you can take on a new member  I'll just start off by trying to catch up  

Take Care


----------



## ScubaD

tea pot said:


> Hello Team Mickey!!
> 
> I"m glad to be here and ready to finally get started.
> 
> I did sign up in Jan but due to some serious family health issues I just couldn't commit to the team then.
> My head and heart just wasn't there. I'm grateful that things are more stable now.
> Boy do I need to get this weight off and be healthy.
> 
> So If you can take on a new member  I'll just start off by trying to catch up
> 
> Take Care



Welcome back Tea Pot,
There is plenty of room on the train.  Hope all is well with you and your family.

Dave


----------



## ScubaD

We all have been in groups and to break the ice a question is asked that will generate discussions.  And one question that comes into play a lot is "if you could meet anyone in history it would be__________".  

So for my last question as your coach I am asking...if you had 5 minutes to sit down with Walt Disney in his office what you ask him or say to him?

My answer:
"Walt, I know as a husband and a father that I am responsible for the care and safety of my family.  I am very proud of my wife, son, and daughter and we have had many, many great times, and also some hard life lessons.  But we are not asked to do it alone.

Nearly 60 years ago you had a vision where there could be a place where families can gather and experience a time together that will create happy memories.  You followed your dreams and today we have a great place to spend time together.  So Walt, I want to say "thank you" for following your vision.  Through your efforts we have many great memories, and this coming April we will have the joy to introduce Walt Disney World to our grandson, Kai."

Thanks for letting me be your coach this week.  And remember to send in your weights on Friday, as well as your WIN measurements.  Lets get the duck this week.

Dave


----------



## tigger813

Happy to say that I got 6.5 miles in total today. I did the 1.5 this morning on the elliptical and then I just finished 5 WATP miles. I just really needed to get in another workout. I think I really messed myself up by not working out at all over the weekend! I just felt lazy. I need to work out a little each day. It gives me the energy I need to get through the day. Going to make myself a cup of Earl Grey Green Tea and have another bottle of water. 

Girls are off to bed in 30 minutes and then we have to get the garbage all together so the girls and I can get to the dump tomorrow after work. Hoping to get to Trader Joe's at some point tomorrow!

Can't wait to get together with an old dear friend on Friday morning with her kids at the mall. Then we'll pick up Megamind at Best Buy! That'll be a great way to start off the weekend. 

Saturday morning I will be going to the Wellness Center for a bit and then I have to work at 2. I'm also going to try to go to church on Sunday.

TTFN


----------



## cclovesdis

Welcome to Healthy Habits Pamper Week!

My name is CC (short for Christina) and I will be your Healthy Habits coach for BL 11. I love the BL challenges and Healthy Habits has helped me significantly in achieving many of my goals.

*Some Background Information: *Thanks to donac (Dona-hostess of Team Donald) and jenanderson for their amazing help so I know how to coach!  I couldnt do this without seeing them in action previously.  I will be continuing the prizes that Jen started.

*Heres How Healthy Habits Pamper Week Works:* Each day there will be three "Habits" for you to complete. You do not need to keep track of your points and there will not be a winner. This is simply for your enjoyment!

Welcome to Day 7, Thursday 2/24

1) Exercise for 20 minutes.
2) Play a game.
3) Daydream.

I hope you have enjoyed Pamper Week!


----------



## cclovesdis

Evening!

I didn't binge today!!!!!

Can you tell I'm just a bit excited? 

I am also very proud of myself. Hoping to repeat this again tomorrow and for days to come.

I went to WW today. I weighed-in at my heaviest ever. At first I was , and then I started to come up with a plan.  Tomorrow, I'm my goals are to drink 8 8 oz. glasses of water and to not binge. I'll work up from there.

Thanks for all the support! 

But, enough about me.

Good luck to everyone running the Princess 1/2! Enjoy your trip to WDW!


----------



## ScubaD

tigger813 said:


> Happy to say that I got 6.5 miles in total today. I did the 1.5 this morning on the elliptical and then I just finished 5 WATP miles. I just really needed to get in another workout. I think I really messed myself up by not working out at all over the weekend! I just felt lazy. I need to work out a little each day. It gives me the energy I need to get through the day. Going to make myself a cup of Earl Grey Green Tea and have another bottle of water.
> 
> Girls are off to bed in 30 minutes and then we have to get the garbage all together so the girls and I can get to the dump tomorrow after work. Hoping to get to Trader Joe's at some point tomorrow!
> 
> Can't wait to get together with an old dear friend on Friday morning with her kids at the mall. Then we'll pick up Megamind at Best Buy! That'll be a great way to start off the weekend.
> 
> Saturday morning I will be going to the Wellness Center for a bit and then I have to work at 2. I'm also going to try to go to church on Sunday.
> 
> TTFN


Wow, 6.5 miles.  You are close to joining the 2012 Disney Marathon.



cclovesdis said:


> Evening!
> 
> I didn't binge today!!!!!
> 
> Can you tell I'm just a bit excited?
> 
> I am also very proud of myself. Hoping to repeat this again tomorrow and for days to come.
> 
> I went to WW today. I weighed-in at my heaviest ever. At first I was , and then I started to come up with a plan.  Tomorrow, I'm my goals are to drink 8 8 oz. glasses of water and to not binge. I'll work up from there.
> 
> Thanks for all the support!
> 
> But, enough about me.
> 
> Good luck to everyone running the Princess 1/2! Enjoy your trip to WDW!



Great job!  Every day is a new beginning.


----------



## my3princes

ScubaD said:


> What issue would that have been?  We get Celebrations Magazine too.  In fact I wrote a letter to the editor about passing the Disney torch and had a picture of my wife attached to the letter.  It was the March/April 2010 issue.  Kim is holding a "Baby Tigger".
> 
> Dave



The last issue we received was Sept/Oct 2009.  It was either the Oct/Nov 2009 or Dec/Jan2010.  I submitted a bunch of photos Disney costumes that I had made.  One was of the 5 of us dressed as the Hercules family (Meg, Zeus, Hades, Hercules and Pegasus)  There were others of Woody (with a stuffed Bullseye), Pooh and Piglet, Mickey and Dopey.  I can't remember if my friend told me which photo(s) were in there or not


----------



## poochie

Today was a tough one for me. I went down for lunch today at work into the breakroom to make my Progresso light veggie soup. 0 pts for WW. When up behind me comes someone with 3 sheet pizzas and 100 Buffalo wings and 100 BBQ wings and proceeded to spread it out along the main counter. The smell was so intoxicating. I almost caved. But I took my soup and my yogurt back to my table and tried to ignore everyone around me enjoying their  yummy lunch. Somehow it is not the same I just wanted to rush over and grab some of the wonderful smelling wings. I mean after all I live in Buffalo NY and we do make the best wings. 

When I got home my husband made Hamburger Helper Beef Stoganoff along with a big loaf of french bread and butter.  The only thing healthy was the steamed corn. I mean what is a girl suppose to do?

So after I cleaned up from dinner. I did my Tae Bo. But I recently added 2lb weights to my workout to take it up a notch.  It seems I have to work harder just to get any results now. Also looking forward to weather breaking so I can take my dog out for our after dinner walks again.


----------



## my3princes

poochie said:


> Today was a tough one for me. I went down for lunch today at work into the breakroom to make my Progresso light veggie soup. 0 pts for WW. When up behind me comes someone with 3 sheet pizzas and 100 Buffalo wings and 100 BBQ wings and proceeded to spread it out along the main counter. The smell was so intoxicating. I almost caved. But I took my soup and my yogurt back to my table and tried to ignore everyone around me enjoying their  yummy lunch. Somehow it is not the same I just wanted to rush over and grab some of the wonderful smelling wings. I mean after all I live in Buffalo NY and we do make the best wings.
> 
> When I got home my husband made Hamburger Helper Beef Stoganoff along with a big loaf of french bread and butter.  The only thing healthy was the steamed corn. I mean what is a girl suppose to do?
> 
> So after I cleaned up from dinner. I did my Tae Bo. But I recently added 2lb weights to my workout to take it up a notch.  It seems I have to work harder just to get any results now. Also looking forward to weather breaking so I can take my dog out for our after dinner walks again.



Way to stay strong.  You are an inspiration to us all.  I'm wanting one of the brownies that I bought for the boys, but so far I've resisted and your post just gave me a huge boost


----------



## ScubaD

my3princes said:


> The last issue we received was Sept/Oct 2009.  It was either the Oct/Nov 2009 or Dec/Jan2010.  I submitted a bunch of photos Disney costumes that I had made.  One was of the 5 of us dressed as the Hercules family (Meg, Zeus, Hades, Hercules and Pegasus)  There were others of Woody (with a stuffed Bullseye), Pooh and Piglet, Mickey and Dopey.  I can't remember if my friend told me which photo(s) were in there or not



Hey, there you are.  You are getting your photo with Winnie the Pooh.  Great costumes.  And you were asked to be the Grand Marshalls in the parade.  How cool!

Dave

PS, it is the November/December 2009 issue


----------



## Rose&Mike

Welcome back Teapot!



ScubaD said:


> Thanks for letting me be your coach this week.  And remember to send in your weights on Friday, as well as your WIN measurements.  Lets get the duck this week.
> 
> Dave


I'm glad you enjoyed coaching! I always feel like I get so much out of the weeks that I coach.

CC--congratulations!


----------



## Disneywedding2010

I hit my calorie burn for the day. So the rest of the calories that are burned from here until midnight are extra . I'm hoping to hit 2000 calories by then so we shall see. I'm still debating on if I want to run upstairs and get a half mile or a mile out on the treadmill. I had a training session today and my trainer is on board with helping me train for the Buzz & Woody's Best Friends 5K during the 2012 Disney Marathon weekend. Starting on Monday, weather permitting, I'm going to start walking outside and see how far I can get. Yeah, I can walk inside two miles with no problem, outside is a totally different story. 

I was touched by the support I got on my widow support website. One of the wonderful widows actually asked if she could start a fund in memory of Josh and Maddie to raise money. Has nothing to do with the race I'm going to participate in but she felt by doing it that it would keep me motivated to train and actually kick that race's butt. 

I was deeply touched.


----------



## Mysteria

Hello Team Mickey!  I hope you are all doing great. 

I am thinking I should leave the challenge for now/this round as I don't think it's fair to you all to stay in.  I am having some health issues (thought it was over but no) that will definitely affect my ability to reach weight loss goals. I'm having some tests done on my heart, lungs, thyroid etc etc. 

My plans are to still eat healthier of course but I'm not supposed to/can't exercise much until the docs figure out what's going on.  

I hope you all don't mind if I still drop in now and then to cheer you on though!


----------



## Rose&Mike

Mysteria said:


> Hello Team Mickey!  I hope you are all doing great.
> 
> I am thinking I should leave the challenge for now/this round as I don't think it's fair to you all to stay in.  I am having some health issues (thought it was over but no) that will definitely affect my ability to reach weight loss goals. I'm having some tests done on my heart, lungs, thyroid etc etc.
> 
> My plans are to still eat healthier of course but I'm not supposed to/can't exercise much until the docs figure out what's going on.
> 
> I hope you all don't mind if I still drop in now and then to cheer you on though!



I hope everything is ok. You don't have to weigh in if you don't want to, but you are welcome here no matter what.


----------



## Mysteria

Rose&Mike said:


> I hope everything is ok. You don't have to weigh in if you don't want to, but you are welcome here no matter what.



Thank you for the continued welcome and the hugs.  All this testing is going to take some time but I can't (or don't want to) imagine it not being finished by summer challenge time.  Assuming there is one since this is spring challenge time?! Then I'll be getting right back on this boat. 

I am disapponted that I can't continue properly atm.  At the same time I am grateful I started.  Exercising more made me realize that something wasn't right and led me to getting it checked.


----------



## Merryweather27

An awesome on-plan day is now on the books for me!  Got another 45 min of biking in, and stayed within my intake range.  My boss brought a huge plate of awesome homemade brownies in today for my and my coworker's birthdays this week.  I snuck a look at Sparkpeople and had enough calories to spare to have two...so I did!  

I think (hope) I've hit upon a winning strategy for me as far as staying in range goes.  When I go over, even a little, I tend to mentally throw in the towel and reach for the junk.  So I am trying to plan out my day ahead of time as much as I can, aiming for the low end of my range, with about 200 calories planned as a late night snack.  So that gives me 200-500 calories during the day (if I need to go to the high end of my range) as a fudge factor.  It worked really well today as you can see.  And this way, trying to make a new recipe and realizing that it *really* needs more sauce, like what happened to me last week, won't bump my calories higher than they should go and risk that, "Ah, screw it" mentality kicking in.



tggrrstarr said:


> Yeah, my jaw dropped when I found out. I had to call to find out.  It is $60/ month plus tax. There was also a fee of $79.  At first I was like no way, but then I thought about it a while and decided to go for it.  It is month to month so it is no risk, you can quit whenever. I was sick of always getting the "basic" version of everything. The reason I never went to Bally's was cuz I hated it there. I love the fact that this place has an outdoor pool for summer - sunbathing by the pool after a workout!



Actually, I haven't priced gyms much before, but that doesn't seem too terrible.  Expensive, certainly, but not hair-raisingly so.  Heck, the plain-Jane YMCA down the road from my house wants $52/month for an individual or $78/mo for a family!  The local Bally's is $22/month, but like you said, their facilities can't really compare in the slightest.

At this point it is all just wishful thinking for me, but once DH gets a job, maybe I can convince him this is my monthly-fee splurge like the iPhone is his...

Enjoy that outdoor pool once the weather warms up!  



keenercam said:


> I realized today that my Walk Away the Pounds sessions may really be helping my knee rehab.  For the fourth time in the past week, I was able to walk up steps without having to pull myself up by the bannister.  I walked up without holding on at all.
> 
> I am having another on-plan day today so far.  The evenings are the toughest, though, so I am hoping I can remain strong leading up to my WW meeting tomorrow morning.



That's awesome about your knee!  And hooray for your OP day!  



tea pot said:


> Hello Team Mickey!!
> 
> I"m glad to be here and ready to finally get started.
> 
> I did sign up in Jan but due to some serious family health issues I just couldn't commit to the team then.
> My head and heart just wasn't there. I'm grateful that things are more stable now.
> Boy do I need to get this weight off and be healthy.
> 
> So If you can take on a new member  I'll just start off by trying to catch up
> 
> Take Care



Welcome back!  Jump right in!  



tigger813 said:


> Happy to say that I got 6.5 miles in total today. I did the 1.5 this morning on the elliptical and then I just finished 5 WATP miles. I just really needed to get in another workout.



Wow!  Way to go!  



cclovesdis said:


> Evening!
> 
> I didn't binge today!!!!!
> 
> Can you tell I'm just a bit excited?
> 
> I am also very proud of myself. Hoping to repeat this again tomorrow and for days to come.



And we are proud of you too!  That's awesome!



poochie said:


> Today was a tough one for me. I went down for lunch today at work into the breakroom to make my Progresso light veggie soup. 0 pts for WW. When up behind me comes someone with 3 sheet pizzas and 100 Buffalo wings and 100 BBQ wings and proceeded to spread it out along the main counter. The smell was so intoxicating. I almost caved. But I took my soup and my yogurt back to my table and tried to ignore everyone around me enjoying their yummy lunch.



Wow.  That's some iron willpower you have!  I would've been mentally rearranging my day's calories, trying to see if I could fit in just one piece, or just a couple of wings... 



Disneywedding2010 said:


> I had a training session today and my trainer is on board with helping me train for the Buzz & Woody's Best Friends 5K during the 2012 Disney Marathon weekend. Starting on Monday, weather permitting, I'm going to start walking outside and see how far I can get. Yeah, I can walk inside two miles with no problem, outside is a totally different story.
> 
> I was touched by the support I got on my widow support website. One of the wonderful widows actually asked if she could start a fund in memory of Josh and Maddie to raise money. Has nothing to do with the race I'm going to participate in but she felt by doing it that it would keep me motivated to train and actually kick that race's butt.
> 
> I was deeply touched.



That's a great goal!  I've thought about trying to schedule our next WDW trip sometime when there's a 5K...

And what great friends you have on your support site!  That is both touching and motivating!



Mysteria said:


> Hello Team Mickey!  I hope you are all doing great.
> 
> I am thinking I should leave the challenge for now/this round as I don't think it's fair to you all to stay in.  I am having some health issues (thought it was over but no) that will definitely affect my ability to reach weight loss goals. I'm having some tests done on my heart, lungs, thyroid etc etc.
> 
> My plans are to still eat healthier of course but I'm not supposed to/can't exercise much until the docs figure out what's going on.
> 
> I hope you all don't mind if I still drop in now and then to cheer you on though!



I hope they can figure out what's going on quickly for you!  We are always here for support, someone to rant to, or just to chat, whether you're weighing in or not!



ScubaD said:


> QOTD: If you had 5 minutes to sit down with Walt Disney in his office what you ask him or say to him?



"From a fellow Missourian, THANK YOU so much for your enduring creations.  There really aren't words in the English language to express how much I appreciate them all."

And, if this was a go-back-in-time-and-talk-to-Walt thing, I'd try to convince him to quit smoking, with the lure of getting to see his Florida project come to fruition.  


Good night, Mickeys!


----------



## tiki23

I'm so disappointed in myself - why can't I resist anything?  I do pretty well at work - though my boss's wife owns a bakery and there is always some kind of treat in our office! - but wow, at home, it's a whole 'nother matter.  I have teens so there are always snacks in the house, and DH always wants crackers, cookies, etc.

Yesterday I was having a pretty good day, stayed on plan, had some plain chicken and steamed spinach for dinner (with red wine and garlic vinegar, yum!) but then later in the evening oldest DS grilled hot dogs with BBQ sauce and I ate half of one on a bun.  Then DS#2 made brownies and I ate not one but two!

It just seems like once I start I can't stop.  I did so well last year for the summer challenge - since then it has been nothing but a struggle, I can't even get enthused about exercise now.

Now I'm whining and I hate whining, lol.  Tomorrow is another day - I just need to remember that - and make tomorrow _better_.


----------



## tigger813

Good morning all!!!!

Mysteria- We're all praying for you! Keep posting and reading! SOmetimes that can help with what you're eating! I haven't kicked anyone off for now weighing in! I hope some who haven't in awhile will pop back on at some point! Life can sometimes just get away from us!!!!

Well, I got up and did the 5 mile WATP DVD. I put the 4 mile in for later today! I really want a good weigh in this week! I just have to keep up the water and watch the calories going in! Just had my morning shake. We'll stop at the wellness center so I can get my tea. I drink one there and then have another on the way to work. Girls are going with me again. Planning on leaving there by 1:30 so I can make a run to TJs and then come home and grab the garbage and do our puppy and house sitting. I also have to run into the grocery store to pick up one thing.

Thinking about making some paninis tonight with tortillas.

Gotta get going!

TTFN


----------



## keenercam

Good morning, everyone!  I had a disappointing weigh in at WW this morning and yet the scale has been so crazy this week that I don't even know how much to believe it.  One day I was up over 5 pounds and the next I was down 4 from that, and that is the way it went. Usually I can link it to what I've eaten, but this was just weird.  

I am not changing anything I am doing, though, since I am seeing unbelievable changes in my body shape, how my clothes fit, etc.  I have lost most of my midriff, which makes a huge difference in my clothes.  So, I'll keep doing what I'm doing and stop making myself crazy about the scale.  

It's nice to know I'll need all new shorts and capris for our European vacation in 4 months!


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

Hello Team!  Just wanted to say "See ya real soon" I am off to disney.  I am so excited for the princess race.  Thank you all for your support.  Without these BL challenges I would have thrown in the towel a long time ago.  Now I am heading to disney to run my first half stronger than I have been both mentally and physically in a long time.  Love you all!!!!

Lindsay


----------



## keenercam

Good luck, Lindsay and Rose and all our WISHers who are off to do the Princess!! I can't wait to see pictures of the new, improved (all of) you sporting your princess bling!!!  Go get it!!!!


----------



## tigger813

Have a great run, Princesses!!!!!


----------



## my3princes

ScubaD said:


> Hey, there you are.  You are getting your photo with Winnie the Pooh.  Great costumes.  And you were asked to be the Grand Marshall's in the parade.  How cool!
> 
> Dave
> 
> PS, it is the November/December 2009 issue



That was our dinner at Crystal Palace before MNSSHP.  Yes we were asked to  be Grand Marshall's and got to ride in the parade.  It was totally cool and so much fun.  They don't pick Grand Marshall's for the Boo Too You Parade anymore 



Mysteria said:


> Hello Team Mickey!  I hope you are all doing great.
> 
> I am thinking I should leave the challenge for now/this round as I don't think it's fair to you all to stay in.  I am having some health issues (thought it was over but no) that will definitely affect my ability to reach weight loss goals. I'm having some tests done on my heart, lungs, thyroid etc etc.
> 
> My plans are to still eat healthier of course but I'm not supposed to/can't exercise much until the docs figure out what's going on.
> 
> I hope you all don't mind if I still drop in now and then to cheer you on though!



Good luck with your health issues.  I hope they can figure it out soon.  Hang in there with the diet and hopefully the fact that you can't exercise doesn't sabotage you too much.



I have been on plan for 3 days and have lost 6 lbs from my highest   I haven't weighed in the last 2 weeks because I knew that my stress levels were completely responsible for my lack of self control and weight gains.  I'm hoping to be at my weight of 3 weeks ago for weigh in tomorrow and that will give me a clean slate.  

I am having difficulties sleeping again and for whatever reason the Ambien has not been working and has in fact made me wired   Last night I took Melatonin (the all natural sleep aid) and I the worst nightmares that I've ever had.  One right after another.  I woke my husband as I was scared to fall back asleep as I knew it meant another night mare.  I will never take that again.  Needless to say I am not feeling up to par today.


----------



## Disneywedding2010

Merryweather -

Have you looked into a 24 Hour Fitness gym? I pay $27.80 a month for my membership. They have an indoor pool, cardio machines, strength training machines, classes (ex: spin, zumba, bootcamp, etc). 

www.24hourfitness.com


----------



## liesel

Good luck to all the princesses!


----------



## Princess Nancy

tiki23 said:


> I'm so disappointed in myself - why can't I resist anything?  I do pretty well at work - though my boss's wife owns a bakery and there is always some kind of treat in our office! - but wow, at home, it's a whole 'nother matter.  I have teens so there are always snacks in the house, and DH always wants crackers, cookies, etc.
> 
> Yesterday I was having a pretty good day, stayed on plan, had some plain chicken and steamed spinach for dinner (with red wine and garlic vinegar, yum!) but then later in the evening oldest DS grilled hot dogs with BBQ sauce and I ate half of one on a bun.  Then DS#2 made brownies and I ate not one but two!
> 
> It just seems like once I start I can't stop.  I did so well last year for the summer challenge - since then it has been nothing but a struggle, I can't even get enthused about exercise now.
> 
> Now I'm whining and I hate whining, lol.  Tomorrow is another day - I just need to remember that - and make tomorrow _better_.





I Hate this for you! I hate when I disappoint myself. I hate working so hard all day and then blow it all.

I try to buy the kids and DH snacks that they like and I do not. For example they love Fig Newtons and I would never eat those!

I also do not like Little Debbie Oatmeal pies, but you know what even that box has called my name ALL DAY! 

So come here whine and let it all out! That is the beauty of these boards -- all support no judgement. We have been there done that too!

Hang in there!!


----------



## Disneywedding2010

*Afternoon Team Mickey!*

I'm taking it easy today. I've busted my butt the last 3 days and went to bed after a nice long bubble bath last night. Its amazing how being in a king size bed alone I couldn't get comfortable or fall asleep. I was sore so I could tell I had an awesome work out that day. Then I woke up this morning with this lingering headache that has yet to go away. So, no exercising for me today. I have a training session tomorrow morning though so I'll get back on track.


----------



## tigger813

Home from a "nothing " day at work. First client rescheduled and my 2nd one didn't show. I just hope he's ok!

Left work at 1 and did several errands: TJ's, pick up garbage, let pups out, go to transfer station, house sit, visit grocery store and then took kids to McD's for an early supper since they were so good for me at work. Brian and I are going to have some paninis for supper. I got some fixings for them including bacon cheddar cheese! Got some spicy meats to put in it.

Watching some British soccer while we wait for Brian to get home. 

TTFN


----------



## mizzoutiger76

Not much going on over here today...had Subway for lunch and working on water.  I'm about to head out to Zumba and I'm really dreading my core workout this evening....whine ahead......it's sooooo hard, they make me so tired, ok I'm done  I'm already seeing results and I've only been doing them for 2 weeks now 

Having turkey hot dogs for dinner and off to bed probably around 8pm or so...what can I say, I'm a sleeper 

Nicole


----------



## HappyMatt

*2-24-2011 - Thursday QOTD - What would you say to Walt?

...if you had 5 minutes to sit down with Walt Disney in his office what you ask him or say to him?*

Can you validate my parking?


----------



## ScubaD

HappyMatt said:


> *2-24-2011 - Thursday QOTD - What would you say to Walt?
> 
> ...if you had 5 minutes to sit down with Walt Disney in his office what you ask him or say to him?*
> 
> Can you validate my parking?



That is a great question!!!

Dave


----------



## cclovesdis

Welcome to Healthy Habits!

My name is CC (short for Christina) and I will be your Healthy Habits coach for BL 11. I love the BL challenges and Healthy Habits has helped me significantly in achieving many of my goals.

*Some Background Information: *Thanks to donac (Dona-hostess of Team Donald) and jenanderson for their amazing help so I know how to coach!  I couldnt do this without seeing them in action previously.  I will be continuing the prizes that Jen started.

*Heres How Healthy Habits Works:* Each week there will be 3 Healthy Habits (HH) to complete. The first two HHs will always be drinking water and exercising. (Note: The amount and time will increase throughout the challenge!) At the end of each week, you will tally up the number of points you earned for the week and send me a private message with your total. Heres an example. For Week 1, the 3 HHs are drink Six 8 oz. glasses of water a day, exercise a minimum of 20 minutes per day, and eat at least 3 servings of vegetables a day. If on 4 days you get in all 3 HHs, you would report your points like this:

4/6 days of drinking water
4/6 days of exercising
4/6 days of eating veggies

*Your total points (ex: 12/18) AND your team name should be in the subject of your PM.*

*This is a team competition.* On/about Tuesday evening, I will post the weeks results. I will share the number of participants on each team and the top scorers on each team. *New for BL 11: *I will also list the people who earned 7/7 on one or more of the HHs for the week. If you participated on the team with the most participants, you will be entered into a drawing for the week's prize. Each prize will have something to do with the 3rd Healthy Habit for the week. I will post the winner and ask that you PM me your contact information. (Please Note: If you do not wish to be entered into the drawing, please let me know in your PM. I understand peoples WISHes for privacy.)

Participation in Healthy Habits is entirely optional, but I encourage you to participate and help your team be on top for the week. Good luck on your journey and I hope that HHs helps you as much as it continues to help me!

Welcome to Health Habits Week 9

*Week 9 is 2/25-3/3.*

This week's 3 Healthy Habits are:
1) Drink *Eight* 8 oz. glasses of water.
2) Exercise a minimum of *30* minutes a day.
3) Journal you food.*

*Journaling is something that is very important for many of us so it's back for another week. I encourage you to journal infomation like PointsPlus, calories, fat, etc., but even just writing down every bite you had that day is great! 

At the end of the week, please PM me your points. I will post the results on/about Tuesday. Don't forget, this is a team competition!

Remember, every participant counts, regardless of the number of points you earn!

If you have any questions, please free to ask!

P.S. Week 7 Result shoul be up shorly, unless I fall asleep first.


----------



## tiki23

Thanks!    You're right, I need to buy them "yucky" stuff.

Time to get over my pity party and hit the stairs for some cardio - ugh!  No going to the gym tonight, too icy out there; brrrrr!



Princess Nancy said:


> I Hate this for you! I hate when I disappoint myself. I hate working so hard all day and then blow it all.
> 
> I try to buy the kids and DH snacks that they like and I do not. For example they love Fig Newtons and I would never eat those!
> 
> I also do not like Little Debbie Oatmeal pies, but you know what even that box has called my name ALL DAY!
> 
> So come here whine and let it all out! That is the beauty of these boards -- all support no judgement. We have been there done that too!
> 
> Hang in there!!


----------



## Disneywedding2010

I don't know why I'm so tired tonight. Its not even 7pm here yet and I'm ready for bed. I think its because I slept so cruddy last night. I'm hoping that tomorrow will be a better day and I can kick some butt at the gym. I've not ate all that great today but I'm not going to beat myself up over it. Some days you just have to say, 'You know what, I've been good all week I need a break." My headache is finally gone and my body isn't sore anymore. Here's to a new start in the AM. With that being said I think I'm going to go change clothes, grab my Sparkpeople book, and read some. You never know I might get lucky and fall asleep .


----------



## tea pot

ScubaD said:


> Great job!  Every day is a new beginning.



Love it.....I need to remember that..... actually I should try to treat each day as a new beginning.


----------



## cclovesdis

Evening All!

Today was an okay day. I overate, but wouldn't call it a binge. It wasn't the greatest day, but it could have been much worse. So, here's to a great day tomorrow!

I will be your coach this starting tomorrow. I'm already in bed, so most of my posts will be around this time of the day. I'll be posting the QOTD the night before too, as I may forget at 4:30 in the morning. It's amazing I remember my brain that early in the morning. Thankfully, it comes with me. 

QOTD for Friday, 2/25: What is one health-related goal you have for yourself this weekend? What is one other goal you have for yourself for this weekend?

I'll start. My health-related goal is to exercise at the gym on both Saturday and Sunday. My other goal is to clean up around the house so I'll hopefully feel more organized. *Rose*: thanks for the inspiration for this QOTD!

Have a great, OP day tomorrow everyone!


----------



## cclovesdis

Healthy Habits Week 7 Results[/COLOR]

*Conratulations to all of our participants!* We had:

4 participants from Team Mickey and
8 participants from Team Donald

making *Team Donald* Week 7's HH winner! 

Congratulations to *mikamah* for being this week's winner! Please PM me you address and I will mail it to you as soon as possible.

*Congratulations to all those who earned 7/7 points for at least one of the three Healthy Habits!*

Team Mickey
aamomma
keenercam
poochie

Team Donald
ChrisinNJ
donac
lisah0711
MacG
mikamah

*Congratulations to all those who earned all 21/21 HH points for Week 3!*

Team Mickey
keenercam
poochie

Team Donald
MacG


----------



## ScubaD

cclovesdis said:


> Evening All!
> 
> Today was an okay day. I overate, but wouldn't call it a binge. It wasn't the greatest day, but it could have been much worse. So, here's to a great day tomorrow!
> 
> I will be your coach this starting tomorrow. I'm already in bed, so most of my posts will be around this time of the day. I'll be posting the QOTD the night before too, as I may forget at 4:30 in the morning. It's amazing I remember my brain that early in the morning. Thankfully, it comes with me.
> 
> QOTD for Friday, 2/25: What is one health-related goal you have for yourself this weekend? What is one other goal you have for yourself for this weekend?
> 
> I'll start. My health-related goal is to exercise at the gym on both Saturday and Sunday. My other goal is to clean up around the house so I'll hopefully feel more organized. *Rose*: thanks for the inspiration for this QOTD!
> 
> Have a great, OP day tomorrow everyone!



Go get em' coach.
My goal this weekend as I begin the third pahase of P90X is to complete all activities and max each routine.  My other goal is to read 4 chapters of the book "Valley Forge".

Dave


----------



## cclovesdis

ScubaD said:


> Go get em' coach.
> My goal this weekend as I begin the third pahase of P90X is to complete all activities and max each routine.  My other goal is to read 4 chapters of the book "Valley Forge".
> 
> Dave



Great goals! Thanks for coaching!


----------



## tigger813

Good evening all!

I did 9 miles of WATP today! I did well with eating today. Made a cold cut roll up panini for supper and then DH and I had some tortilla chips and a spicy cream cheese dip. Watching Big Bang Theory now. We watched Ghosthunters and Face Off and now the girls have gone to bed. I'm still drinking my water.

Tomorrow night for supper DH and I will have steak cheese and onion roll up paninis with whole grain tortillas from TJ's. Just trying to make more exciting meals for us.

Picking up MegaMind tomorrow! Glad our entertainment for tomorrow night is set! 

Have a good night!

TTFN


----------



## ScubaD

Just back from Weight Watchers and I was down 3.8 pounds.  I find it funny that on weeks when you feel great you lose just a little, and then on the weeks you just feel like a schlump you do great.  Here is to more "schlumpy" weeks!!

Go Team Mickey.

Dave


----------



## my3princes

HappyMatt said:


> *2-24-2011 - Thursday QOTD - What would you say to Walt?
> 
> ...if you had 5 minutes to sit down with Walt Disney in his office what you ask him or say to him?*
> 
> Can you validate my parking?



I would ask Walt to give me pointers on a successful career.  Someday I hope to find one.



cclovesdis said:


> Evening All!
> 
> 
> QOTD for Friday, 2/25: What is one health-related goal you have for yourself this weekend? What is one other goal you have for yourself for this weekend?
> 
> Have a great, OP day tomorrow everyone!



I want to stay OP all weekend.  I've finally dug my heals and and have been successful 4 days in a row  I haven't cheated at all.  I've also significantly increased my water consumption and cut back on diet soda.  I've completely stopped caffeine after 5 PM.  I also bought a book for a low Glycemic Diet and I hope to read it and be ready next time I grocery shop.  So far the plan make a lot of sense   Hopefully I'm back on track.


I was scheduled for 3 nights at the restaurant this week, but have already added tomorrow night and possibly Saturday night.  Next week will be at least 3 nights so I'm feeling better knowing that my income won't be as crappy as it could be.  I've got over 30 applications out there so hopefully I hear from something soon.  My goal is to apply for 2 jobs per day, but that doesn't always happen, but some days I do more.  It takes a lot of time to job hunt.


----------



## Flossbolna

*QOTD for Friday, 2/25: What is one health-related goal you have for yourself this weekend? What is one other goal you have for yourself for this weekend?*

Health related: Buy new running shoes and then use them on Sunday! My old ones are now over a year old and I get the impression that they are starting to feel "tired". So I think it is time to invest in new ones since I am running three times a week at the moment and I really don't want to get some injury from using old shoes.

Other: Get a new update up for my WDW trip report.


I had a great week this last week and got a wonderful surprise this morning on the scale! Not only did I have a great loss, but also with the weight I have now, I am down to a BMI of 24.9!


----------



## cclovesdis

Good Morning!

I will reply to everyone tonight. My only other plan is to go to the gym. I hope to get in all 21 HH points this week.

I wanted to pop on this morning and say:

Don't forget to PM your weights to tigger813 (Tracey) and your WIN measurements to Connie96 (Connie). There no Healthy Habits points to report.

Have a great day everyone.  for weigh-in.

CC


----------



## KristiMc

Good morning,

No school in Northeast Ohio.  My kids are up though and I have been up since I got the call this morning.

Not much planned for the day other than shoveling.  

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## tigger813

Workouts later today. I went back to bed after the alarm and a text message. I did go to the wellness center for my tea. I just made my wellness shake with mint extract and green food coloring. Too much extract. It pours out instead of drops out. I'll have to work on that! It was tasty though just a bit strong.

Enjoying my 2nd cup of tea. Going to hold off on my weigh in until Sunday or Monday. I blew it last night with my chips and dip. Going to be good today even when I have lunch at the mall though I may just bring a protein bar for lunch. I need to check what restaurants they have at the food court. Going to meet our friends at 10:30 since it's snowing here. It is lightening up finally so hopefully it will be rain soon so we can head down. It's raining at my friend's house.

Dinner for DH and myself will be a steak rollup with onions and cheese. I may have one small drink since this has been a long week! I should probably cut up the steak while it's still slightly frozen.

Have a magical day!!!!

TTFN


----------



## my3princes

Snow day here too.  We're expecting 6 - 12 inches today and it didn't start until after 6AM.  Colby and I are going to completely clean his room today, then I'm working tonight if I can get out of the driveway.  I had a great weigh in considering how bad I've been lately.  It's a clean slate for me today.


----------



## KSH

Hello Team Mickey!

I haven't posted in a while, it has been a busy couple of weeks.  Had to take my mother to the hospital last Thursday, she has dementia and is in assisted living, and now she has developed congestive heart failure.  Thankfully a new drug was all it took to get it resolved for now, so she's been back in her facility since Monday and I've just had to go back a few times to check on her.  She seems to be doing much better.

I'm back on track now and had a good weigh-in today.  Thrilled about that because it has been a really slow start for me with weight loss so far - seems like it was one step forward two steps back.  But now hopefully I have the momentum going in the right direction!

Hope everyone is doing well, I am looking forward to staying in touch more now!

Take care,

Karen


----------



## HappyMatt

*QOTD for Friday, 2/25: What is one health-related goal you have for yourself this weekend? What is one other goal you have for yourself for this weekend?*

Health-Related Goal: I intend to be a little bad Saturday night (I am going to see John Lovitz perform stand up and I plan on having a few drinks during the event). My goal is to get right back on the diet on Sunday.

Other Goal:  I hope to finish assembling some furniture that we purchased a while back. Also, I need to hang shelves and display cases for our ever expanding collection of vinylmations.


----------



## Connie96

Howdy folks. I'm excited to see a few WIN entries trickling into my inbox this morning. Keep 'em comin'!!


----------



## Merryweather27

Warning - it's another epic reply from me!  



tiki23 said:


> I'm so disappointed in myself - why can't I resist anything?  I do pretty well at work - though my boss's wife owns a bakery and there is always some kind of treat in our office! - but wow, at home, it's a whole 'nother matter.



Hang in there!  It's always tough with so many temptations around!  I think they've done studies before that found "willpower fatigue" is an actual, measurable phenomenon.  So resisting at work is easy, but by the time you get home after a long day, you're worn down more both mentally and physically, and it's easier to give in.



keenercam said:


> Good morning, everyone!  I had a disappointing weigh in at WW this morning and yet the scale has been so crazy this week that I don't even know how much to believe it.  One day I was up over 5 pounds and the next I was down 4 from that, and that is the way it went. Usually I can link it to what I've eaten, but this was just weird.
> I am not changing anything I am doing, though, since I am seeing unbelievable changes in my body shape, how my clothes fit, etc.  I have lost most of my midriff, which makes a huge difference in my clothes.  So, I'll keep doing what I'm doing and stop making myself crazy about the scale.



The scale was playing that weird bouncing game with me last week.  I finally just had to put it away Monday and stay away until official weigh-in.  Glad you're seeing your progress in other ways though!



mommyof2Pirates said:


> Hello Team!  Just wanted to say "See ya real soon" I am off to disney.  I am so excited for the princess race.  Thank you all for your support.  Without these BL challenges I would have thrown in the towel a long time ago.  Now I am heading to disney to run my first half stronger than I have been both mentally and physically in a long time.  Love you all!!!!



Good luck to you, and Rose, and any other Mickeys who are running the Princess!  Have fun!



my3princes said:


> I am having difficulties sleeping again and for whatever reason the Ambien has not been working and has in fact made me wired   Last night I took Melatonin (the all natural sleep aid) and I the worst nightmares that I've ever had.  One right after another.  I woke my husband as I was scared to fall back asleep as I knew it meant another night mare.  I will never take that again.  Needless to say I am not feeling up to par today.



Wow, that's kinda scary!    As far as the Ambien making you wired, I usually have that reaction to meds that knock most people out.  Tylenol PM, Benadryl, etc., I can take and stay up all night.  So it's weird, but it happens.



Disneywedding2010 said:


> Merryweather -
> Have you looked into a 24 Hour Fitness gym? I pay $27.80 a month for my membership. They have an indoor pool, cardio machines, strength training machines, classes (ex: spin, zumba, bootcamp, etc).
> www.24hourfitness.com



Might have to look into that.  Thanks!  The only one I knew of that was around here was in this scary, run-down mall where a cop got shot, and actually the whole mall is now closed, but I'm sure there have to be other locations.



Princess Nancy said:


> I try to buy the kids and DH snacks that they like and I do not. For example they love Fig Newtons and I would never eat those!



That is a smart idea - my DH loves Soft Batch cookies and I can't stand them!



my3princes said:


> I would ask Walt to give me pointers on a successful career.  Someday I hope to find one.
> ...
> I've finally dug my heels and and have been successful 4 days in a row
> ...
> I've got over 30 applications out there so hopefully I hear from something soon.  My goal is to apply for 2 jobs per day, but that doesn't always happen, but some days I do more.  It takes a lot of time to job hunt.



Way to go on the 4 OP days!

I hear you on the successful career.  I have a "just-a-job" instead of a career...my position is rather dead-end, for a company where I can't get promoted without relocating, in a field that I just kinda "fell into" after college and don't really like much.  Grateful right now just to have the job, but still.  Good vibes for you on your job hunt and hopefully it will yield an awesome successful career for you!  I think, based on his life, that Walt's advice would be to pick something you love and then become a total crazy workaholic at it, and don't take no for an answer until you find success with it.



Flossbolna said:


> I had a great week this last week and got a wonderful surprise this morning on the scale! Not only did I have a great loss, but also with the weight I have now, I am down to a BMI of 24.9!



Awesome to cross that threshold, isn't it?  I am first waiting to get down to 29.9 and be "just" overweight instead of obese.  I did it once before, and was well on my way to "normal"...but then I fell off the wagon when I was only 11 pounds away from 24.9!



KSH said:


> Hello Team Mickey!
> I haven't posted in a while, it has been a busy couple of weeks.  Had to take my mother to the hospital last Thursday, she has dementia and is in assisted living, and now she has developed congestive heart failure.  Thankfully a new drug was all it took to get it resolved for now, so she's been back in her facility since Monday and I've just had to go back a few times to check on her.  She seems to be doing much better.



Hi Karen!  Glad they have things resolved with your mom!  My grandmother has been dealing with CHF for most of a decade now; it's not fun but is manageable with good medical help.



cclovesdis said:


> QOTD for Friday, 2/25: What is one health-related goal you have for yourself this weekend? What is one other goal you have for yourself for this weekend?



My health-related goal is to continue my back-on-track streak of having worked out for the last 3 days straight and eaten on-plan for the last 2 days.  Sunday is my birthday, so dinner that night will mess the plan up a bit as DH is taking me to the Melting Pot, but I plan on working out and having a light lunch, and otherwise getting right back into gear on Monday.  

I also plan on finally getting a digital scale tonight after work so I can properly weigh-in tomorrow. I did the Hokey Pokey dance with my analog scale *again* this morning...step on-step off-step on-step off...and still couldn't get any consistent average.  So out it goes!

My non-health related goal is just to RELAX and enjoy this long weekend!  I have Monday off -- I always take a personal day on or near my birthday if I can.  DH and I started playing Champions of Norrath together on PS2 a few weeks back, and my wrist is better enough now that writing doesn't hurt it, so maybe we will pick that back up for a few hours.   



cclovesdis said:


> Healthy Habits Week 7 Results[/COLOR]
> *Conratulations to all of our participants!* We had:
> 4 participants from Team Mickey and
> 8 participants from Team Donald
> making *Team Donald* Week 7's HH winner!



Wow, week 7 really hit us all hard, huh?  That's a pretty short list!  Congrats to the diehards on both teams who kept on trucking and got 7/7s or even all 21/21!  I think I *might* be that 4th Mickey person who reported my points but didn't get a 7/7 on anything, LOL...I know I tracked but not 100% sure I sent it in!  

Have a great Friday, Mickeys!

Nicole


----------



## Bungle

*QOTD for Friday, 2/25: What is one health-related goal you have for yourself this weekend? What is one other goal you have for yourself for this weekend?*

Health related-no sweets
General goal-more sleep

Hate to hit and run but I have to go to the dmv today


----------



## tigger813

Woohoo!!!! I made the Facebook to Facebook podcast!!!!! We are the last question on the show! We asked what they thought about a themed room at TOT and how should a night's stay there be awarded? They loved the idea!!! Of course, Ash said she would not want to stay there!

So cool hearing my name on the podcast! 

Had a great visit with my friend who I haven't seen in at least 5 years. We are going to get together in April. She's having foot surgery on Tuesday so she will still be housebound so we will go visit her!

Just finished my 2 miles on the elliptical while watching Grey's Anatomy. I've done well with my calories today. I had a protein bar at the mall while the kids ate BK. I just wasn't interested in eating anything else! I want to enjoy my supper tonight! I guess I should start cutting up the onions!
It's amazing how I was so hungry yesterday and today I have no real interest in eating that much today. I feel great just not hungry I guess. Surprising since the weather is cold and nasty here!

TTFN


----------



## ScubaD

tigger813 said:


> Woohoo!!!! I made the Facebook to Facebook podcast!!!!! We are the last question on the show! We asked what they thought about a themed room at TOT and how should a night's stay there be awarded? They loved the idea!!! Of course, Ash said she would not want to stay there!
> 
> So cool hearing my name on the podcast!
> 
> Had a great visit with my friend who I haven't seen in at least 5 years. We are going to get together in April. She's having foot surgery on Tuesday so she will still be housebound so we will go visit her!
> 
> Just finished my 2 miles on the elliptical while watching Grey's Anatomy. I've done well with my calories today. I had a protein bar at the mall while the kids ate BK. I just wasn't interested in eating anything else! I want to enjoy my supper tonight! I guess I should start cutting up the onions!
> It's amazing how I was so hungry yesterday and today I have no real interest in eating that much today. I feel great just not hungry I guess. Surprising since the weather is cold and nasty here!
> 
> TTFN



So cool!  I will start the show now.

Dave


----------



## cclovesdis

Evening Everyone!

Today was not at all OP, but I journaled every bite. If I stay OP the rest of the week, I should have a good loss. I will weigh-in in the morning. I remembered today, but overslept by just a few too many minutes. I still made it to work early though!

Have a great weekend everyone!



tigger813 said:


> I did 9 miles of WATP today! I did well with eating today.



Go Tracey, go! 



ScubaD said:


> Just back from Weight Watchers and I was down 3.8 pounds.



 That's great!



my3princes said:


> I want to stay OP all weekend.  I've finally dug my heals and and have been successful 4 days in a row  I haven't cheated at all.  I've also significantly increased my water consumption and cut back on diet soda.  I've completely stopped caffeine after 5 PM.  I also bought a book for a low Glycemic Diet and I hope to read it and be ready next time I grocery shop.  So far the plan make a lot of sense   Hopefully I'm back on track.



 to everything! You are on a roll!  to you too.



Flossbolna said:


> *I had a great week this last week and got a wonderful surprise this morning on the scale! Not only did I have a great loss, but also with the weight I have now, I am down to a BMI of 24.9!*


*

 Congrats! Congrats!

Hi Krist!

Karen: Glad to hear your mother is doing better. 



HappyMatt said:



			My goal is to get right back on the diet on Sunday.
		
Click to expand...


 Sounds perfect to me!



Connie96 said:



Howdy folks. I'm excited to see a few WIN entries trickling into my inbox this morning. Keep 'em comin'!!

Click to expand...


Hi Connie!



Merryweather27 said:



			My health-related goal is to continue my back-on-track streak of having worked out for the last 3 days straight and eaten on-plan for the last 2 days.  Sunday is my birthday, so dinner that night will mess the plan up a bit as DH is taking me to the Melting Pot, but I plan on working out and having a light lunch, and otherwise getting right back into gear on Monday.
		
Click to expand...


 Great plan too! Hope you get to relax!



Bungle said:



			Health related-no sweets
General goal-more sleep
		
Click to expand...


I hear you on the sleep. 



tigger813 said:



			Woohoo!!!! I made the Facebook to Facebook podcast!!!!! We are the last question on the show! We asked what they thought about a themed room at TOT and how should a night's stay there be awarded? They loved the idea!!! Of course, Ash said she would not want to stay there!
		
Click to expand...


That's awesome!*


----------



## tggrrstarr

Health related goal this weekend- try to get to the gym once (almost impossible on weekends for me). 
General goal- sleep in once this weekend. Didn't work out today. I got woken up not once, but twice by Boo jumping off the top of a bookshelf and landing hard on my side/ stomach. Then, after the second try didn't get my attention, she bit my knee very hard, I didn't see it coming, so I screamed, waking up my DH.  Luckily he got back to sleep, I didn't. I also have a headache, so that was the last straw. 

Weigh in yesterday was ok, the two pounds I had lost at the beginning of the week had gone back up, so my total lost for the week is .2 I think. I am eating within my calories, but I am definitely on a plateau. I spoke to a trainer at the gym and she thinks my calories are too low. So I went out to dinner last night with my DH, his aunt, uncle & cousin and just had a good time. I didn't count anything!  Now I am gonna try to boost up my days this week by 200 calories. Combined with the gym, I hope this works. I am not on a deadline for these next 40 lbs, so I guess I can experiment a little.


----------



## cclovesdis

Morning!

I just woke up and then realized that I never posted today's QOTD. Then, I looked at the clock! 

QOTD Sat. 2/26: If you were in a Disney park right now, what would you be doing?

I'd like to be in Epcot at Innoventions. That attraction in particular really makes me feel like a kid again.

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## ScubaD

cclovesdis said:


> Morning!
> 
> 
> QOTD Sat. 2/26: If you were in a Disney park right now, what would you be doing?
> 
> Have a great day everyone!



It is 8 am where I live, so if I was in a park at this moment I would be drinking a hot cup of coffee, sitting at a table next to the street, watching families walk into the Magic Kingdom.  All the while anticipating the fun we were going to have this day.

Dave


----------



## ScubaD

You know what the hardest part of P90X (insert any workout program here) is pressing the "play" button.  I did not want to workout this morning but I pressed the "play" button and I feel great.

Dave


----------



## Disneywedding2010

*Morning Team Mickey!*

Plans for the day include go and grabbing some quick lunch, heading to Fort Worth to hang out with some awesome widow and widower friends of mine at the Stockyards, then going to dinner with them later tonight. Tomorrow I will be spending the day getting the house clean and getting a workout in. Monday we are going to be up bright and early to head to San Antonio to pick up Alan's son. We found out early this morning (after midnight) that Alan's ex agreed to let "A" come live with us. So its going to be a busy next few days.


Oh, and on a different  note my lawyer called me yesterday afternoon. The long 3 year nightmare of everything that happened with my late husband and daughter is over. No more mediations, depositions, phone calls, trips to my lawyer's office, etc etc. He called to let me know that they settled out of court and its over. I went through many emotions yesterday and I still don't think its completely sunk in yet. 

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## tggrrstarr

cclovesdis said:


> Morning!
> 
> I just woke up and then realized that I never posted today's QOTD. Then, I looked at the clock!
> 
> QOTD Sat. 2/26: If you were in a Disney park right now, what would you be doing?
> 
> I'd like to be in Epcot at Innoventions. That attraction in particular really makes me feel like a kid again.
> 
> Have a great day everyone!



I'd be at Splash Mountain. It was down for refurb last month so I didn't get to do it. Listening to the theme song right now dreaming!


----------



## my3princes

cclovesdis said:


> Morning!
> 
> I just woke up and then realized that I never posted today's QOTD. Then, I looked at the clock!
> 
> QOTD Sat. 2/26: If you were in a Disney park right now, what would you be doing?
> 
> I'd like to be in Epcot at Innoventions. That attraction in particular really makes me feel like a kid again.
> 
> Have a great day everyone!



If We were at Disney right now we would be Getting off Space Mountain because we would have used the parade as a great time to hit some of the big rides.  Of course we use FP's, but an extra ride with little wait can't be beat



Disneywedding2010 said:


> *Morning Team Mickey!*
> 
> Plans for the day include go and grabbing some quick lunch, heading to Fort Worth to hang out with some awesome widow and widower friends of mine at the Stockyards, then going to dinner with them later tonight. Tomorrow I will be spending the day getting the house clean and getting a workout in. Monday we are going to be up bright and early to head to San Antonio to pick up Alan's son. We found out early this morning (after midnight) that Alan's ex agreed to let "A" come live with us. So its going to be a busy next few days.
> 
> 
> Oh, and on a different  note my lawyer called me yesterday afternoon. The long 3 year nightmare of everything that happened with my late husband and daughter is over. No more mediations, depositions, phone calls, trips to my lawyer's office, etc etc. He called to let me know that they settled out of court and its over. I went through many emotions yesterday and I still don't think its completely sunk in yet.
> 
> Have a great day everyone!


----------



## tigger813

HI everyone!

Sorry I haven't been around today! I was at the Wellness Center this morning and then when I got home I found out that I had another client at noon today. So 3 clients today and 4 more scheduled throughout the week! I love busy weeks!

I did well all morning and then when I got home at 3:30 I had some chips and spicy cream cheese dip and a raspberry white Russian. Having pancakes and bacon for supper! 

Poor kids didn't see me all day! I'm tired but excited for a busy week! I've got some Herbalife stuff to do this week. I've set up a website and I just need to contact clients and some other businesses before our prices go up next week! I just really want to pay off the cruise by the end of the year. I hope I can have some time to myself this week to do business work. If anyone is interested in the products or learning more PM me and I will get back to you ASAP!

Hoping to go to church tomorrow if the weather is ok. We're expecting 2-4 inches tomorrow morning so we'll just have to wait and see. I also have to house sit in the morning. 

I've loved spending time with the kids but they both miss school and we are ready for them to go back on Monday. I have a client that day and I may get my nails done and give my co-worker a massage! We got some new shellac colors so I can't wait to try them.

Time to start supper!

TTFN


----------



## tigger813

I'm accepting a .8 gain this week. It's so hard with the kids home. I've been good during the day the last 2 days but lose it at night. I didn't get in a workout today as I had to work. I should get at least one workout in tomorrow during the day and I may have some snow to shovel in the morning.

Just played Disney Apples to Apples. I won the first round and lost the second round.

Enjoy the rest of your weekend!

Keep the weigh ins coming. Mickey is up by 15 pounds right now!!!!

TTFN


----------



## ReAnSt

Hi, still chugging along here.  Although my exercising has pretty much come to a halt and I have not been making the healthiest food choices.  I was sick and work has been uber stressful.  I am hoping to get back on track starting Monday, I decided to give myself a free pass for the weekend.

I was supposed to be at WDW this weekend and then leaving on the Dream tomorrow, but canceled that months ago.  So that hasn't helped my mood as I know many people who are still going on the cruise.  Then I was supposed to go to NYC today but decided I really didn't have the energy to get up around 4 am and then deal with 6+ hours of travel just for the day, especially since I was just there on the 14th.

I baked some Apricot bars and Banana cake as I had stuff that just expired or is expiring that needed to be used.  Half of it was donated to a Pot pie dinner fundraiser the rest is going to work.  

I also spent some time doing some planning for my west coast trip at the end of April.  

I hope your are all having a good weekend.


----------



## cclovesdis

Evening Everyone!

I can't talk about how bad today was. It was one of my worst binges ever. It's over now and time to move on; here's to an OP day tomorrow!

QOTD Sun. 2/27: I'm big into planning. What is one thing you can do today to make Monday a great day?

Honestly, just picking out my clothes the night before is a huge help. I'll also be making some of the foods I need for lunches for the next few days: a fruit salad and some FF/SF pudding.



tggrrstarr said:


> Weigh in yesterday was ok, the two pounds I had lost at the beginning of the week had gone back up, so my total lost for the week is .2 I think. I am eating within my calories, but I am definitely on a plateau. I spoke to a trainer at the gym and she thinks my calories are too low. So I went out to dinner last night with my DH, his aunt, uncle & cousin and just had a good time. I didn't count anything!  Now I am gonna try to boost up my days this week by 200 calories. Combined with the gym, I hope this works. I am not on a deadline for these next 40 lbs, so I guess I can experiment a little.



Sounds like a good plan to me! 

Hope you get to sleep in tomorrow! 



ScubaD said:


> It is 8 am where I live, so if I was in a park at this moment I would be drinking a hot cup of coffee, sitting at a table next to the street, watching families walk into the Magic Kingdom.  All the while anticipating the fun we were going to have this day.
> 
> Dave



I love just thinking about fun the day will be too! 



ScubaD said:


> You know what the hardest part of P90X (insert any workout program here) is pressing the "play" button.  I did not want to workout this morning but I pressed the "play" button and I feel great.
> 
> Dave



 Great job!



Disneywedding2010 said:


> *Morning Team Mickey!*
> 
> Plans for the day include go and grabbing some quick lunch, heading to Fort Worth to hang out with some awesome widow and widower friends of mine at the Stockyards, then going to dinner with them later tonight. Tomorrow I will be spending the day getting the house clean and getting a workout in. Monday we are going to be up bright and early to head to San Antonio to pick up Alan's son. We found out early this morning (after midnight) that Alan's ex agreed to let "A" come live with us. So its going to be a busy next few days.
> 
> 
> Oh, and on a different  note my lawyer called me yesterday afternoon. The long 3 year nightmare of everything that happened with my late husband and daughter is over. No more mediations, depositions, phone calls, trips to my lawyer's office, etc etc. He called to let me know that they settled out of court and its over. I went through many emotions yesterday and I still don't think its completely sunk in yet.
> 
> Have a great day everyone!



 We are always here to listen and offer 



tggrrstarr said:


> I'd be at Splash Mountain. It was down for refurb last month so I didn't get to do it. Listening to the theme song right now dreaming!



I'm not into fast rides, but I love dreaming about Disney! 



my3princes said:


> If We were at Disney right now we would be Getting off Space Mountain because we would have used the parade as a great time to hit some of the big rides.  Of course we use FP's, but an extra ride with little wait can't be beat



So true! I love walk-ons myself! 

Hi *Tracey*!  for lots of clients!

 *ReAnSt*. Hope things calm down for you.


----------



## Mrs.Malone

Hi Team Mickey!
I have been AWOL this week but am back now!  I was sticking to my exercise pretty well but had been eating badly, and was avoiding this board...avoiding this board is a BAD sign for me so knew I had to come back!  
I read the past few days' posts.  Thanks so much to everyone for sharing your struggles, encouraging words, and daily chatter.  I was headed to the kitchen for a brownie before bed just now but read all the posts here and opted for a nice cup of hot tea instead.  Heading to bed now!   Happy Sunday everyone!


----------



## poochie

cclovesdis said:


> Morning!
> 
> QOTD Sat. 2/26: If you were in a Disney park right now, what would you be doing?
> QUOTE]
> 
> I know this is from yesterday but I must quote on this one. One of my favorite things to do is sitting on the curb along Main St, USA. I's be enjoying a Mickey Bar waiting for the parade, watching the excited faces of everyone. Disney knows how to keep everyone excited and entertained during your wait as the CM's come out with games and things to keep the children from getting bored. Perfect time for people watching.:


----------



## cclovesdis

Morning Everyone!

I slept in again this morning and am so happy I did. I definitely needed the sleep. No nightmares either!

I snowed last night, but appears to have stopped. I hope this is the end of the snow until December. There is just so much snow everywhere. It was beginning to melt too. I would like to go to church tonight, but it will depend on if the roads are clear or not.

Have a great, OP day everyone!



Mrs.Malone said:


> Hi Team Mickey!
> I have been AWOL this week but am back now!  I was sticking to my exercise pretty well but had been eating badly, and was avoiding this board...avoiding this board is a BAD sign for me so knew I had to come back!
> I read the past few days' posts.  Thanks so much to everyone for sharing your struggles, encouraging words, and daily chatter.  I was headed to the kitchen for a brownie before bed just now but read all the posts here and opted for a nice cup of hot tea instead.  Heading to bed now!   Happy Sunday everyone!



Hi Mrs.Malone! Glad to hear from you. Keep posting!



poochie said:


> cclovesdis said:
> 
> 
> 
> Morning!
> 
> QOTD Sat. 2/26: If you were in a Disney park right now, what would you be doing?
> QUOTE]
> 
> I know this is from yestday but I must quote on this one. One of my favorite things to do is sitting on the curb along Main St, USA enjoying a Mickey Bar waiting for the parade watching the excited faces of everyone. Disney know how to keep everyone excite and entertained during your wait as the ~CM members come out with games and things to keep the children from getting bored. Perfect time for people watching.:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> People watching is so much fun! The parades are great too!
Click to expand...


----------



## tigger813

Good morning all!

Slept until 8 and then looked out side to see 5.5 inches of snow! No wonder the plow kept coming by! Guess we'll be shoveling later! 

Guess I should make breakfast for everyone!


----------



## Princess Nancy

Disneywedding 2010

Wishing you Peace!

Nancy


----------



## Mrs.Malone

QOTD 2/27:  To do today to make Monday into a great day...hmmm...pack the kids' lunches and lay everyone's clothes out tonight before doing to bed (prevents morning chaos!), and wash and cut up all the fresh veggies that are in my fridge for easy snacking tomorrow and in the days to come.


----------



## my3princes

Wow, I'm exhausted.  I shovelled the drive on Friday which was an hour of exercise.  Last night I waitressed for the first time in 4 months and we were super busy.  Of course on waitress no showed.  I ended up waiting on 49 people.  I had expected 20-30  Good money and a good workout.  Last night we got another 4 inches of snow, but still went to tap our maple orchard today.  3 hours of trudging through the woods with steep hills on snowshoes.  What a miserable workout.  I cannot tell you how many times I fell and getting up was not easy as there is at least 3 feet of powder in the woods.  There is no place for your arm to go as you can't reach the ground.  Getting up was probably a better workout than just trying to stand up and hiking up hill   I probably won't be able to move tomorrow.  So diet is going great and I've got exercise 3 days so far this week.  now if I could just find a job.

QOTD:  I am usually really good about getting the kids lunch money together for the week, getting clothes out for tomorrow, arranging all transportation sharing for the week and making crepes for breakfast for the week.

I have a lacrosse planning meeting at 7 PM tonight in a town that's about 1/2 hour away.  That will put a cramp in my usual Sunday night plans.


----------



## tea pot

Hi Team

Woke up to 4+ inches of snow so beautiful, Still I'm ready for Spring 

I had a rocky start this weekend and trying not to get discouraged still need to get on the bike soon that will help.

Sat QOTD  Right now at Disney I'd be at Epcot's Flower and Garden Festival 
Sun QOTD  Plan out my meals for the week and on Monday start to prep for dinner in the AM each day.
 I'm going to try this to help me stay OP during My "Danger Time" 4PM 

Any Oscar Parties Out There?

Take Care Mickeys


----------



## Disneywedding2010

*Afternoon Team Mickey!*

Today, I've been pretty much lounging and trying to somewhat get the house in order. I cleaned out the fridge, organized the pantry, made a grocery list, went shopping, unloaded and put everything away, and then sat down and ate lunch. I probably didn't make the best food decision but I was starving. 

Yesterday, was a blast. We estimated that we walked about a mile and a half around the Stockyards. I had a great time getting to know all the widow and widowers that I've come to know and love these past 3 years. 

I don't remember if I told everyone on here (to lazy to go back and look) that I'm training for the Buzz and Woody Best Friend 5K that is during the marathon weekend for next year. I've gotten my trainer on board with helping me to train. He told me I needed to start walking outside considering doing that vs being on treadmill are totally different. Well, I'm happy to report that I did exactly that today. The route that Alan gave me I believe was only half a mile (he said it was a mile). However, its no big deal I'll just walk it twice to get that mile completed. 

Its a beautiful day here today with a slight breeze which kind of caught my breath a few times. My breathing was okay for the most part (blood clots in my lungs) and my leg cramped a little bit but not to horribly. I took my cell phone with me just in case I got to tired and couldn't make it home. Then all I'd have to do is call Alan and have him come get me. 

Going to finish up a bit of cleaning around the house, eat some dinner, and get to bed early. We told Alan's son we'd be in San Antonio by noon to pick him up. Means we have to be up and out of here by 7am. ICK, I'm not a morning person .


----------



## ScubaD

Ok teammates, how was the Princess Half-Marathon?  What was your time?  Share your experiences with us, we are waiting to hear from you.

Dave


----------



## cclovesdis

QOTD Monday, 2/28: It is 5 AM and you are lying around trying to fall back to sleep. About what are you dreaming/WISHing?

A couple of things for me...no more snow for the season, a great day at work, an OP day, and a good workout. And above all, no more vertigo or nightmares.

Have a great day tomorrow!


----------



## my3princes

cclovesdis said:


> QOTD Monday, 2/28: It is 5 AM and you are lying around trying to fall back to sleep. About what are you dreaming/WISHing?
> 
> A couple of things for me...no more snow for the season, a great day at work, an OP day, and a good workout. And above all, no more vertigo or nightmares.
> 
> Have a great day tomorrow!



Monday QOTD:  I never have trouble sleeping at 5 AM.  Midnight to 3 AM maybe, but never 5 AM.  Anyhoo...I'm usually stressing about finding a job, what things I need to accomplish the next day, Planning the lacrosse season, you name it I can and will think about it.


----------



## Disneywedding2010

*QOTD Monday, 2/28: It is 5 AM and you are lying around trying to fall back to sleep. About what are you dreaming/WISHing?*

I usually have a massive TO DO list going through my head. . I don't fall asleep until I get up and write everything down.


----------



## cclovesdis

tigger813 said:


> Good morning all!
> 
> Slept until 8 and then looked out side to see 5.5 inches of snow! No wonder the plow kept coming by! Guess we'll be shoveling later!
> 
> Guess I should make breakfast for everyone!



Yesterday's snow.  You got about 2x as much as we did! It was just enough to make a mess of things.



Mrs.Malone said:


> QOTD 2/27:  To do today to make Monday into a great day...hmmm...pack the kids' lunches and lay everyone's clothes out tonight before doing to bed (prevents morning chaos!), and wash and cut up all the fresh veggies that are in my fridge for easy snacking tomorrow and in the days to come.



Great plan!



my3princes said:


> Wow, I'm exhausted.  I shovelled the drive on Friday which was an hour of exercise.  Last night I waitressed for the first time in 4 months and we were super busy.  Of course on waitress no showed.  I ended up waiting on 49 people.  I had expected 20-30  Good money and a good workout.  Last night we got another 4 inches of snow, but still went to tap our maple orchard today.  3 hours of trudging through the woods with steep hills on snowshoes.  What a miserable workout.  I cannot tell you how many times I fell and getting up was not easy as there is at least 3 feet of powder in the woods.  There is no place for your arm to go as you can't reach the ground.  Getting up was probably a better workout than just trying to stand up and hiking up hill   I probably won't be able to move tomorrow.  So diet is going great and I've got exercise 3 days so far this week.  now if I could just find a job.
> 
> QOTD:  I am usually really good about getting the kids lunch money together for the week, getting clothes out for tomorrow, arranging all transportation sharing for the week and making crepes for breakfast for the week.
> 
> I have a lacrosse planning meeting at 7 PM tonight in a town that's about 1/2 hour away.  That will put a cramp in my usual Sunday night plans.



WTG with all that exercise!  Great job getting back up againg! 

I had a feeling that you are a planner too. 



tea pot said:


> Hi Team
> 
> Woke up to 4+ inches of snow so beautiful, Still I'm ready for Spring
> 
> I had a rocky start this weekend and trying not to get discouraged still need to get on the bike soon that will help.
> 
> Sat QOTD  Right now at Disney I'd be at Epcot's Flower and Garden Festival
> Sun QOTD  Plan out my meals for the week and on Monday start to prep for dinner in the AM each day.
> I'm going to try this to help me stay OP during My "Danger Time" 4PM :scared



I'd love to see the Flower & Garden Festival! Hope you have a better week!



Disneywedding2010 said:


> Yesterday, was a blast. We estimated that we walked about a mile and a half around the Stockyards. I had a great time getting to know all the widow and widowers that I've come to know and love these past 3 years.
> 
> I don't remember if I told everyone on here (to lazy to go back and look) that I'm training for the Buzz and Woody Best Friend 5K that is during the marathon weekend for next year. I've gotten my trainer on board with helping me to train. He told me I needed to start walking outside considering doing that vs being on treadmill are totally different. Well, I'm happy to report that I did exactly that today. The route that Alan gave me I believe was only half a mile (he said it was a mile). However, its no big deal I'll just walk it twice to get that mile completed.



Glad you had such a great day! 

 for your training! You will do it!



my3princes said:


> Monday QOTD:  I never have trouble sleeping at 5 AM.  Midnight to 3 AM maybe, but never 5 AM.  Anyhoo...I'm usually stressing about finding a job, what things I need to accomplish the next day, Planning the lacrosse season, you name it I can and will think about it.



 Job searching was tough. You have so many positive qualities! 



Disneywedding2010 said:


> *QOTD Monday, 2/28: It is 5 AM and you are lying around trying to fall back to sleep. About what are you dreaming/WISHing?*
> 
> I usually have a massive TO DO list going through my head. . I don't fall asleep until I get up and write everything down.



I love a good to-do list!  Sometimes I write down, "write next to-do list" as my last item on a to-do list. 




Well, it's time to get ready for work. Have a great day everyone!


----------



## tigger813

I really need to stop staying up so late!!! I'm so exhausted this morning. The alarm went off at 5 and I reset it for 6. If I closed my eyes right now I would instantly be back asleep. I just fixed a cup of tea and am letting it cool!  I have time this afternoon so I will work out then. Giving a co-worker a massage and then a client and then I get to come home. I may have to squeeze in a nap too!

Guess I should make Ash's lunch! Every few minutes we keep getting a down pour of SLEET!


----------



## HappyMatt

*QOTD Sat. 2/26: If you were in a Disney park right now, what would you be doing?*

It's almost 7:30 right now. so we would probably be getting the kids ready for the day. We would be eating breakfast, we are DVC members and having that kitchen in the morning is really nice. We may already be chasing the kids around trying to put sunblock on. We try to get to the parks before rope drop.

*QOTD Sun. 2/27: I'm big into planning. What is one thing you can do today to make Monday a great day?*

Um . . . I'm a little too late for this one, it being Monday already and all.

*QOTD Monday, 2/28: It is 5 AM and you are lying around trying to fall back to sleep. About what are you dreaming/WISHing?*

It's 5am and it's time to get up and get ready to go for the day. If I did have the luxury of sleeping in, I would be dreaming about our next trip to Disney World.


----------



## tigger813

Hi again,
At work waiting for my co-worker to come in so I can give her a massage! My fingers are frozen right now I will have to stand in front of the heater for a bit!

Sleet, freezing rain, rain! Driving ok but hopefully temperatures will continue to rise quickly.

QOTD: If I'm not out of bed at 5 ready to get on the elliptical I am thinking that I really should get up and get my day started! I got up this morning, reset the alarm and went back to sleep. That hour went by so fast! I really have to start going to bed earlier! I have a bunch of Herbalife training to do this afternoon and I will also do some elliptical or WATP. 

I was way up this morning but it's my own fault. I couldn't stop eating yesterday! I'm going to try and stay totally ON PLAN all week including most of the weekend! No plans yet for the weekend but hopefully a friend is going to come over on Friday night for pizza. Busy week with activities for the kids. Ash has dancing tonight, a concert tomorrow night, Izzie has a dentist appointment on Wednesday and dancing plus there is a school book night at a local book store that I would like to take her to. I'm working 4 days this week. I am hoping to finally get my hair done one day this week! I contacted the hairdresser so hopefully I will hear back from her today. 

Time to go warm up my hands and the massage table!

TTFN


----------



## KristiMc

Good morning everyone,

Well I turn the big 4-0 today and I am feeling great about it!  Back when I was 35 I remember saying that I needed to lose some weight before I was 40.  The reason was, my mom was diagnosed with diabetes when she was 40 so in the back of my head I have always thought that I need to get the weight off before then to hopefully not get it also.  I know I can still get it - but I have lost almost 50 lbs. since August so at least I am trying to do something.

We had plans to go to Benihana tonight, but my youngest is home with a high fever so we will be putting that on hold.  Not much to do today other then to keep him comfy and relax.

Hope everyone has a great day.

Kristi


----------



## ScubaD

KristiMc said:


> Good morning everyone,
> 
> Well I turn the big 4-0 today and I am feeling great about it!  Back when I was 35 I remember saying that I needed to lose some weight before I was 40.  The reason was, my mom was diagnosed with diabetes when she was 40 so in the back of my head I have always thought that I need to get the weight off before then to hopefully not get it also.  I know I can still get it - but I have lost almost 50 lbs. since August so at least I am trying to do something.
> 
> We had plans to go to Benihana tonight, but my youngest is home with a high fever so we will be putting that on hold.  Not much to do today other then to keep him comfy and relax.
> 
> Hope everyone has a great day.
> 
> Kristi


Happy Birthday Kristi.  I would like to stay in the forties with you but I am plowing into the fifties in three weeks.  Enjoy your special day.

Dave


----------



## The Mystery Machine

KristiMc said:


> Good morning everyone,
> 
> Well I turn the big 4-0 today and I am feeling great about it!  Back when I was 35 I remember saying that I needed to lose some weight before I was 40.  The reason was, my mom was diagnosed with diabetes when she was 40 so in the back of my head I have always thought that I need to get the weight off before then to hopefully not get it also.  I know I can still get it - but I have lost almost 50 lbs. since August so at least I am trying to do something.
> 
> We had plans to go to Benihana tonight, but my youngest is home with a high fever so we will be putting that on hold.  Not much to do today other then to keep him comfy and relax.
> 
> Hope everyone has a great day.
> 
> Kristi



*HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!* 

Mine was yesterday and I turned 46. So I my long term goal is to be in tip top shape before I hit 50.


----------



## dis-happy

HAPPY BIRTHDAY KRISTI!!!   Hope you have a wonderful day!  Hugs to your LO too.

If I could wave my pixie-dust filled wand, I'd wish a massage for everyone on Team Mickey!  All that talk about massages from tigger813 has me wishing for one, anyway.  

QOTD: I love to get up early and stroll in through the IG, just enjoying the quiet music and empty streets before the WS opens.  Maybe sit with a cup of coffee in the English Garden....



Good luck everyone!  Today is a new start to the week!  Good eating and thin thoughts to you!


----------



## Holly324

First of all...happy birthday Kristi!!!  

Sorry all, I had a gain this week.  Back to reality this week now!  My husband and I are setting a huge goal for weight loss before we leave for disney in just over 9 weeks.  That should help get my hind end back into gear.  Been crazy around here.  Won't be able to post much for awhile, but I am still trying!!!!  Go team mickey!!


----------



## my3princes

KristiMc said:


> Good morning everyone,
> 
> Well I turn the big 4-0 today and I am feeling great about it!  Back when I was 35 I remember saying that I needed to lose some weight before I was 40.  The reason was, my mom was diagnosed with diabetes when she was 40 so in the back of my head I have always thought that I need to get the weight off before then to hopefully not get it also.  I know I can still get it - but I have lost almost 50 lbs. since August so at least I am trying to do something.
> 
> We had plans to go to Benihana tonight, but my youngest is home with a high fever so we will be putting that on hold.  Not much to do today other then to keep him comfy and relax.
> 
> Hope everyone has a great day.
> 
> Kristi





The Mystery Machine said:


> *HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!*
> 
> Mine was yesterday and I turned 46. So I my long term goal is to be in tip top shape before I hit 50.








Happy Birthday to both of you.


----------



## tggrrstarr

cclovesdis said:


> QOTD Monday, 2/28: It is 5 AM and you are lying around trying to fall back to sleep. About what are you dreaming/WISHing?
> 
> A couple of things for me...no more snow for the season, a great day at work, an OP day, and a good workout. And above all, no more vertigo or nightmares.
> 
> Have a great day tomorrow!


Funny, it was 1:30 am when I was woken up this morning by my dog freaking out over the wind/ thunderstorm.  By the time I got her to settle down I didn't think I'd be able to sleep. For me I imagine the details of my next WDW trip or think of what I need to do the next day. 



KristiMc said:


> Good morning everyone,
> 
> Well I turn the big 4-0 today and I am feeling great about it!  Back when I was 35 I remember saying that I needed to lose some weight before I was 40.  The reason was, my mom was diagnosed with diabetes when she was 40 so in the back of my head I have always thought that I need to get the weight off before then to hopefully not get it also.  I know I can still get it - but I have lost almost 50 lbs. since August so at least I am trying to do something.
> 
> We had plans to go to Benihana tonight, but my youngest is home with a high fever so we will be putting that on hold.  Not much to do today other then to keep him comfy and relax.
> 
> Hope everyone has a great day.
> 
> Kristi



Happy Birthday! 
We love Benihana, did you get your free coupon for your meal for your birthday?  At a $30 value, it's a really great deal.  I always get the lobster, shrimp & scallops on my bday.  Hope your son feels better soon. 

So, I am ready for the "I told you so's"!  In the fall challenge I kept seeing everyone talk about how great chobani yogurt is, but for some reason I never tried it. Well my grocery store just started carrying it so I bought some yesterday. OMG it is so good!  I am officially hooked. 

Today is day 4 of eating more calories. While I had initially gained weight doing this (to be expected) I did notice the scale was a little lower today.  I am still about a pound higher than Fridays weigh in, but I think this was the right decision.  I think I was way too low before. In all I've added 300 calories to my diet so I will continue to evaluate for a few weeks.  I made it to the gym 3 times last week too.


----------



## Princess Nancy

KristiMc said:


> Good morning everyone,
> 
> Well I turn the big 4-0 today and I am feeling great about it!  Back when I was 35 I remember saying that I needed to lose some weight before I was 40.  The reason was, my mom was diagnosed with diabetes when she was 40 so in the back of my head I have always thought that I need to get the weight off before then to hopefully not get it also.  I know I can still get it - but I have lost almost 50 lbs. since August so at least I am trying to do something.
> 
> We had plans to go to Benihana tonight, but my youngest is home with a high fever so we will be putting that on hold.  Not much to do today other then to keep him comfy and relax.
> 
> Hope everyone has a great day.
> 
> Kristi



 Happy 40th Birthday Kristi! 


I turn 45 in March and am doing well. I am happy to have lost 15 but would like it to be 20 by my bday!!

Hope your daughter feels better soon!

Oh yea! I definitely need a massage, Tracy can you come over? maybe that should be the prize each week, Tracy goes to your home to massage you!  lol!

Have a great week everyone!
Looks like March is coming in like a Lion, so hopefully that means out like a lamb and we'll see some warmer calmer weather...walking outside weather! 

Nancy


----------



## tea pot

dis-happy said:


> If I could wave my pixie-dust filled wand, I'd wish a massage for everyone on Team Mickey!  All that talk about massages from tigger813 has me wishing for one, anyway.



Now that's a wish I'll share with you 



cclovesdis said:


> QOTD Monday, 2/28: It is 5 AM and you are lying around trying to fall back to sleep. About what are you dreaming/WISHing?



I love to think about and plan what we will do on our next trip to
 "My Happy Place" This keeps the day to day " To Do List" away. 




KristiMc said:


> Good morning everyone,
> Well I turn the big 4-0 today and I am feeling great about it!  Kristi





The Mystery Machine said:


> *HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!*
> Mine was yesterday and I turned 46.



HAPPY BIRTHDAY to you both 


Have a great day Mickeys


----------



## SurferStitch16

Hello All,

Its been a stressful few weeks so I haven't had a chance to write in.  First off, the important stuff,
*HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!!* to all the birthdays the past few days!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I want to apologize to the team for the past two weeks I didn't lose any weight, I didn't gain any luckily, but I didn't lose any either.  I've been feeling like I haven't been pulling my weight, , and I don't know why I am struggling with my weight loss.  I joined a gym and started working out every day about three weeks ago.  I know when you start to workout you are not expected to lose a lot of weight the first week or so, but this is my third week and this week all I lost was one pound!! So for the past three weeks of working out and eating healthy I only have 1 pound to show for it.  I am starting to feel discouraged.  I guess the hardest part for me is that I have always been active and healthy, in high school I was on state championship soccer team and a college scholar athlete, so for me to be having this difficulty is very hard.  After college, I stopped working out regularly, it became too much with work, and that is when the weight came.  Now I feel stuck at this weight and I am getting sad that it won't leave.  The past few weeks with school, I am getting my veterinary nursing degree, and work have been very stressful so that hasn't helped with the lack of numbers I've been pulling at my weigh-in.  Sorry for going on about this struggle to everyone.  Thanks for listening!!  
Hope everyone has a great Monday!!  AND GO TEAM  MICKEY AT THE WEIGH IN THIS WEEK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Disneywedding2010

*Morning Team Mickey!*

Well, I'm not going to bore you with the long details but Alan's son isn't going to be coming out here today. This whole issue has him stressed to the max right now. I basically told him "We're not going to do this back and forth thing. If his mom let's him come out now then great. We'll go get him. If not then he can wait til he's 18." She had this crazy thing of "Oh well you need to get to know him more. You and Kristina need to come out here and spend time with him". Um, they've been talking every day for 2 months. Oh, and we're over 300 miles away! I'm not wasting gas, energy, time, and money to drive out there every weekend to see him. 

So, we're not going down there to get him at this time. However, my friend lives in San Antonio right now and I want to see her before she leaves with her husband when he gets new orders (Navy). 

Goals for this week:

Lose 2 pounds
Gym x 2 (maybe 3)
Drink more water (been slacking the last few days)
Eat more fruit and veggies


----------



## Merryweather27

Hi, everyone!

Well, this weekend was hectic and stressful thanks to a new personal health issue that I don't really want to get into (and would have you all saying "ew TMI" anyway).   So, while trying to wrap my head around that, Saturday and Sunday were definitely off the wagon for me.  But I am back on track today and plan to stay that way!

I have another "not-a-gain" gain this week, sorry guys.  Last week it was the cast adding weight; this week it is the new scale I bought.  Why do new scales always weigh you heavier than your old one?    Anyway, I plan on taking these pounds off "again" asap!  



cclovesdis said:


> QOTD Monday, 2/28: It is 5 AM and you are lying around trying to fall back to sleep. About what are you dreaming/WISHing?



My trying-to-fall-asleep happy place is basically a Corona commerical without the beer...DH and I lounging in chairs on a beach, watching the tide roll in.  I imagine the sound of the waves instead of counting sheep.


----------



## tigger813

Princess Nancy- That would be quite a PRIZE as long as I get a massage in return! I was checking out the massages on the cruise and have already picked out the one I want. Saving my tips for that! Aroma Hot Stone! Good thing I've got 16 months!!!! And if my Herbalife business picks up I may get a facial too! I'll have my co-workers give me mani/pedis before we go!

Good on calories for today! Did the 4 mile WATP this afternoon and planning on the BL Power Walk after we finish watching Amazing Race from last night or I'll do it after the girls go to bed.

Work tomorrow along with picking up a few things at the store, ATM, Ash's concert and hopefully a couple workouts! 

Weigh ins close in 23 minutes and Mickey is in the lead by about 2 pounds!!!! 

TTFN


----------



## tigger813

UH OH!!!! Donald just pulled ahead by .6!!!!!


----------



## cclovesdis

Evening Everyone!

Another horrible day, but I need to forget about it and hope for a better day tomorrow. Not sure what else to do about the bingeing, but I'll keep thinking.

Some replies and then the QOTD for tomorrow in the next post...

*Tracey*: Your busy days  I WISH I had your energy!



HappyMatt said:


> *QOTD Sat. 2/26: If you were in a Disney park right now, what would you be doing?*
> 
> It's almost 7:30 right now. so we would probably be getting the kids ready for the day. We would be eating breakfast, we are DVC members and having that kitchen in the morning is really nice. We may already be chasing the kids around trying to put sunblock on. We try to get to the parks before rope drop.
> 
> *QOTD Sun. 2/27: I'm big into planning. What is one thing you can do today to make Monday a great day?*
> 
> Um . . . I'm a little too late for this one, it being Monday already and all.
> 
> *QOTD Monday, 2/28: It is 5 AM and you are lying around trying to fall back to sleep. About what are you dreaming/WISHing?*
> 
> It's 5am and it's time to get up and get ready to go for the day. If I did have the luxury of sleeping in, I would be dreaming about our next trip to Disney World.



I'm all about rope drop too. I love the opening ceremony at the MK too.

I didn't realize so many people were up at 5 AM, but I do love a good dream about WDW!



KristiMc said:


> Good morning everyone,
> 
> Well I turn the big 4-0 today and I am feeling great about it!  Back when I was 35 I remember saying that I needed to lose some weight before I was 40.  The reason was, my mom was diagnosed with diabetes when she was 40 so in the back of my head I have always thought that I need to get the weight off before then to hopefully not get it also.  I know I can still get it - but I have lost almost 50 lbs. since August so at least I am trying to do something.
> 
> We had plans to go to Benihana tonight, but my youngest is home with a high fever so we will be putting that on hold.  Not much to do today other then to keep him comfy and relax.
> 
> Hope everyone has a great day.
> 
> Kristi



 and  for 50 lbs lost!



The Mystery Machine said:


> *HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!*
> 
> Mine was yesterday and I turned 46. So I my long term goal is to be in tip top shape before I hit 50.



 to you too! I have a feeling you'll reach your goal! 



dis-happy said:


> QOTD: I love to get up early and stroll in through the IG, just enjoying the quiet music and empty streets before the WS opens.  Maybe sit with a cup of coffee in the English Garden....



Sounds so relaxing! 

More in the next post...


----------



## cclovesdis

Holly324 said:


> Sorry all, I had a gain this week.  Back to reality this week now!  My husband and I are setting a huge goal for weight loss before we leave for disney in just over 9 weeks.  That should help get my hind end back into gear.  Been crazy around here.  Won't be able to post much for awhile, but I am still trying!!!!  Go team mickey!!



 for reaching your goal! Enjoy your trip!



tggrrstarr said:


> Funny, it was 1:30 am when I was woken up this morning by my dog freaking out over the wind/ thunderstorm.  By the time I got her to settle down I didn't think I'd be able to sleep. For me I imagine the details of my next WDW trip or think of what I need to do the next day.



Never too early to plan for your next trip! 



Princess Nancy said:


> I turn 45 in March and am doing well. I am happy to have lost 15 but would like it to be 20 by my bday!!
> 
> Hope your daughter feels better soon!
> 
> Oh yea! I definitely need a massage, Tracy can you come over? maybe that should be the prize each week, Tracy goes to your home to massage you!  lol!
> 
> Have a great week everyone!
> Looks like March is coming in like a Lion, so hopefully that means out like a lamb and we'll see some warmer calmer weather...walking outside weather!
> 
> Nancy



The weather 

15 pounds is awesome! 

Funny you should mention Tracey giving massages, I keep thinking that I should go to her. It's not that far...



tea pot said:


> I love to think about and plan what we will do on our next trip to
> "My Happy Place" This keeps the day to day " To Do List" away.



It really does! I love "My Happy Place" too! 

*SurferStitch16*:  Please don't worry about anything. We are here to get healthy and you are doing that!  1 pound is great! And, my guess is that you lost an inch or 2!



Disneywedding2010 said:


> Goals for this week:
> 
> Lose 2 pounds
> Gym x 2 (maybe 3)
> Drink more water (been slacking the last few days)
> Eat more fruit and veggies



Great goals!

Sorry to hear about Alan's son. 



Merryweather27 said:


> My trying-to-fall-asleep happy place is basically a Corona commerical without the beer...DH and I lounging in chairs on a beach, watching the tide roll in.  I imagine the sound of the waves instead of counting sheep.



Beautiful!



tigger813 said:


> Princess Nancy- That would be quite a PRIZE as long as I get a massage in return! I was checking out the massages on the cruise and have already picked out the one I want. Saving my tips for that! Aroma Hot Stone! Good thing I've got 16 months!!!! And if my Herbalife business picks up I may get a facial too! I'll have my co-workers give me mani/pedis before we go!



Sounds like 



tigger813 said:


> UH OH!!!! Donald just pulled ahead by .6!!!!!



Uh, that would be my fault. I need to get the bingeing under control. Sorry everyone.


----------



## cclovesdis

QOTD Tuesday, 3/1: What is your exercise goal for the month of March?

Can you tell I'm a planner?


----------



## ScubaD

cclovesdis said:


> QOTD Tuesday, 3/1: What is your exercise goal for the month of March?
> 
> Can you tell I'm a planner?



One goal, complete weeks 9-13 of P90X and photo the results.

Dave


----------



## Princess Nancy

cursed Girl Scout cookies!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## my3princes

cclovesdis said:


> QOTD Tuesday, 3/1: What is your exercise goal for the month of March?
> 
> Can you tell I'm a planner?



Mine would  be to exercise   It is sugaring season for us so I will have lots of physical labor involved for the month so that should help


----------



## Princess Nancy

QOTD March Goal

Exercise!!

Lose 5 lbs!


So I HAVE to brag cause I am proud Mama.

My son who is 17 has struggled the past couple of years with his weight. He really wasn't happy with his weight and that cannot be easy as a high school Boy!

DS has lost 15 lbs!!!  I am so happy for him, I have a little tear as I type this!  Even if I had not lost a single pound, this would have been worth it just for him!!!

Thanks for indulging me!

Nancy


----------



## poochie

cclovesdis said:


> QOTD Tuesday, 3/1: What is your exercise goal for the month of March?
> 
> Can you tell I'm a planner?



This is a easy one, well it sounds easy but it will not. My goal for the month is to drop below 170 lbs. So this will be about 5 more pounds.  Lets see no birthdays, wedding or baby showers. Not a party in sight. I may have a good chance at this.   

Oh wait, Lent starts this month. Fish Frys in Buffalo. Oh boy. It may be tough.


----------



## aamomma

Merryweather27 said:


> Why do new scales always weigh you heavier than your old one?    Anyway, I plan on taking these pounds off "again" asap!




I bought new scales yesterday, and was thinking the same exact thing!!!  Man, I'm gonna have to lose 2 lbs. just to "maintain" this week!!! LOL


----------



## tea pot

QOTD Tuesday, 3/1: What is your exercise goal for the month of March?

To exercise for at least 30 minutes / 6 days a week
(this will be up from 20 min 3-4 days a week)

Have a Great Day Team Mickey


----------



## tigger813

QOTD: My goal is to do 4-6 miles a day 5-6 days a week. Some days I just can't fit it in. I slept in this morning due to DH being paged in the wee hours this morning but when I go home at 2 I will do the 4 mile WATP or the 4 Mile BL Power walk. I am also planning on doing my 2+ miles during BL that I do each week! 

Tomorrow I will get up early and workout and then do some errands while Izzie is at school. She has a dentist appt at 2 so we will also do some grocery shopping after that. Then she has dancing at 4 and then there is a fundraiser for her school at a local book store and I just saw that my favorite author is releasing a new book today! I love Maeve Binchy! I've read all of her books at least once! I'll pay the full price since it's for the school! So excited to have a new book to read!

Off to fold some sheets. Boss is on the way in and then she has a client and then has to take one of her kids to the doctors and then I have a client at 12:30. Craziness abounds in my life! 

I workout to keep my sanity!!!!!

TTFN 

Oh yeah, and sometime today I have to work on the results! Donald won by .6 pounds! Can't get any closer than that! Good job everyone!


----------



## dis-happy

March goal---to do sit-ups (hopefully more often than the once a week when I feel like it that I manage now).  Wish me luck!


----------



## Flossbolna

QOTD:

My exercise goal is to run a 5K on March 19 - and try to be faster than during my last 5K. I am not sure that this is going to happen. I seem to be slower and slower everytime I go out for a run. But it doesn't matter. I just want to try my best and will take whatever time it will be!


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

cclovesdis said:


> QOTD Sat. 2/26: If you were in a Disney park right now, what would you be doing?



I have to answer this one since I actually was there this sat.  I will tell you what I did.  Ak for rope drop at 9, rode KS, EE, and did IT's tough to be a bug.  Then went to DHS, ate lunch at pizza planet, did TOT, R&R, AI, watched the parade, Great Movie Ride, and ate dinner at Mama Melrose.  It was the night before my race so I went back to CBR by myself, sat with my feet in the hot tub while reading a good book, and relaxed!

This wouldnt be the typical saturday for us but it was a great time!



ScubaD said:


> You know what the hardest part of P90X (insert any workout program here) is pressing the "play" button.  I did not want to workout this morning but I pressed the "play" button and I feel great.
> 
> Dave



You are so right dave.  Glad you pressed play!!!!!



Disneywedding2010 said:


> Oh, and on a different  note my lawyer called me yesterday afternoon. The long 3 year nightmare of everything that happened with my late husband and daughter is over. No more mediations, depositions, phone calls, trips to my lawyer's office, etc etc. He called to let me know that they settled out of court and its over. I went through many emotions yesterday and I still don't think its completely sunk in yet.
> 
> Have a great day everyone!



So glad to hear this. I am so happy this part is finally over for you.



Disneywedding2010 said:


> I don't remember if I told everyone on here (to lazy to go back and look) that I'm training for the Buzz and Woody Best Friend 5K that is during the marathon weekend for next year. I've gotten my trainer on board with helping me to train.



That sounds like a wonderful goal!!!!!!!!  You will love it.



ScubaD said:


> Ok teammates, how was the Princess Half-Marathon?  What was your time?  Share your experiences with us, we are waiting to hear from you.
> 
> Dave



I am back dave!  It was fabulous! I will post below on how I did.  Thank you so much for asking!!!!



KristiMc said:


> Well I turn the big 4-0 today and I am feeling great about it!  Back when I was 35 I remember saying that I needed to lose some weight before I was 40.  The reason was, my mom was diagnosed with diabetes when she was 40 so in the back of my head I have always thought that I need to get the weight off before then to hopefully not get it also.  I know I can still get it - but I have lost almost 50 lbs. since August so at least I am trying to do something.



Happy belated bday.  Great job on the weight loss.  



The Mystery Machine said:


> Mine was yesterday and I turned 46. So I my long term goal is to be in tip top shape before I hit 50.



Happy Belated Birthday!!!!!



Disneywedding2010 said:


> Well, I'm not going to bore you with the long details but Alan's son isn't going to be coming out here today.



sorry for the ups and downs.  I hope it all works out for you.



cclovesdis said:


> QOTD Tuesday, 3/1: What is your exercise goal for the month of March?
> 
> Can you tell I'm a planner?



I am training for another half marathon on May 1st. So my goal is to keep up with my running plans.



Princess Nancy said:


> My son who is 17 has struggled the past couple of years with his weight. He really wasn't happy with his weight and that cannot be easy as a high school Boy!
> 
> DS has lost 15 lbs!!!  I am so happy for him, I have a little tear as I type this!  Even if I had not lost a single pound, this would have been worth it just for him!!!



That is so wonderful.  I am happy to hear that.  You are setting a great example for him.


Well I did it. 13.1 miles with a smile!!!!  The princess half marathon weekend was all that I could have imagined.  I had a wonderful time.  I met up with Rose...and Kathy, Lisa, Corinna, and Maria from Team Donald.  It was great to meet everyone in person.  My time was 3 hrs and 12 min but I honestly spent about 30 min total on stopping to take pics.  I told myself this was going to be all about fun this race and that is definitely what it was.  Honestly it felt easy to run that far with all the entertainment around me.  It was awesome and I am feeling really great about myself.  

The weather in disney was absolutely wonderful.  Mid 80's and sunny.  I am now depressed being back home in dreary 40 degree weather.  I cant wait for our spring to arrive.  

I am headed back to work tomorrow so I am just enjoying my last day off with my boys.  I also feel pretty motivated to start loosing some weight again.  I will need to start with the 2.8lbs I gained over this trip weekend.  I think its all water retention from my run.

If anyone is interested I will be doing a race report on my wish journal the link is in my sig.


----------



## KristiMc

mommyof2Pirates said:


> Well I did it. 13.1 miles with a smile!!!!  The princess half marathon weekend was all that I could have imagined.  I had a wonderful time.  I met up with Rose...and Kathy, Lisa, Corinna, and Maria from Team Donald.  It was great to meet everyone in person.  My time was 3 hrs and 12 min but I honestly spent about 30 min total on stopping to take pics.  I told myself this was going to be all about fun this race and that is definitely what it was.  Honestly it felt easy to run that far with all the entertainment around me.  It was awesome and I am feeling really great about myself.
> 
> The weather in disney was absolutely wonderful.  Mid 80's and sunny.  I am now depressed being back home in dreary 40 degree weather.  I cant wait for our spring to arrive.
> 
> I am headed back to work tomorrow so I am just enjoying my last day off with my boys.  I also feel pretty motivated to start loosing some weight again.  I will need to start with the 2.8lbs I gained over this trip weekend.  I think its all water retention from my run.
> 
> If anyone is interested I will be doing a race report on my wish journal the link is in my sig.



Way to go!!  That is neat that you got to meet some of the other ladies.


----------



## Disneywedding2010

cclovesdis said:


> QOTD Tuesday, 3/1: What is your exercise goal for the month of March?
> 
> Can you tell I'm a planner?



I'm going to try to get in 2 to 3 training sessions a week.

I'm going to lose 3 pounds by the end of the month **fingers crossed**


----------



## ScubaD

mommyof2Pirates said:


> Well I did it. 13.1 miles with a smile!!!!  The princess half marathon weekend was all that I could have imagined.  I had a wonderful time.  I met up with Rose...and Kathy, Lisa, Corinna, and Maria from Team Donald.  It was great to meet everyone in person.  My time was 3 hrs and 12 min but I honestly spent about 30 min total on stopping to take pics.  I told myself this was going to be all about fun this race and that is definitely what it was.  Honestly it felt easy to run that far with all the entertainment around me.  It was awesome and I am feeling really great about myself.
> 
> The weather in disney was absolutely wonderful.  Mid 80's and sunny.  I am now depressed being back home in dreary 40 degree weather.  I cant wait for our spring to arrive.
> 
> I am headed back to work tomorrow so I am just enjoying my last day off with my boys.  I also feel pretty motivated to start loosing some weight again.  I will need to start with the 2.8lbs I gained over this trip weekend.  I think its all water retention from my run.
> 
> If anyone is interested I will be doing a race report on my wish journal the link is in my sig.



Great job!!!  I am so looking forward to run the Disney Half Marathon in January.  Thanks for letting us know your results.  You are impressive.

Dave


----------



## SurferStitch16

QOTD March 1: my goal for March is to lose 10 pounds. I know it's a lofty goal. I know it's pretty lofty with what I have been losing recently, but my best friend is dealt into fitness(I call him my personal trainer, can't beat the price, lol) and he thinks I should be in for a big lose hopefully in the next couple of weeks. I also want to go to the gym six days a week. 

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!! what an accomplishment!! I bet you're hooked now!! WAY TO GO!!!!!!


			
				mommyof2Pirates;40138397

[COLOR="Magenta" said:
			
		

> Well I did it. 13.1 miles with a smile!!!!  The princess half marathon weekend was all that I could have imagined.  I had a wonderful time.  I met up with Rose...and Kathy, Lisa, Corinna, and Maria from Team Donald.  It was great to meet everyone in person.  My time was 3 hrs and 12 min but I honestly spent about 30 min total on stopping to take pics.  I told myself this was going to be all about fun this race and that is definitely what it was.  Honestly it felt easy to run that far with all the entertainment around me.  It was awesome and I am feeling really great about myself.
> 
> The weather in disney was absolutely wonderful.  Mid 80's and sunny.  I am now depressed being back home in dreary 40 degree weather.  I cant wait for our spring to arrive.
> 
> I am headed back to work tomorrow so I am just enjoying my last day off with my boys.  I also feel pretty motivated to start loosing some weight again.  I will need to start with the 2.8lbs I gained over this trip weekend.  I think its all water retention from my run.[/COLOR]
> 
> If anyone is interested I will be doing a race report on my wish journal the link is in my sig.


----------



## tggrrstarr

cclovesdis said:


> QOTD Tuesday, 3/1: What is your exercise goal for the month of March?
> 
> Can you tell I'm a planner?


Perfect question for today since I just got back from my first personal trainer session.  I want to add core & strength training to my workouts. I am going to be so sore tomorrow!

Lesson I learned today: always put my credit card back in my wallet when I am done with it.  I realized today just after all my groceries were scanned and bagged that my card was in my work pants, not my wallet. So I had to drive home and back. I ended up getting to my trainer apt 10 minutes late.


----------



## Merryweather27

cclovesdis said:


> QOTD Tuesday, 3/1: What is your exercise goal for the month of March?



Do at least 30 minutes of something 6 days a week, expanding my options more as injured parts recover.  First order of business tonight is trying to figure out why my otherwise silent stationary bike suddenly started to make loud grinding noises about 20 minutes into my workout last night.   ???


----------



## Disneywedding2010

*Afternoon team Mickey!*

I'm going to pat myself on the back for a moment. Since Saturday, I've worked out every day. This is my schedule starting on Feb 26 - March 4th. 

Saturday: 2 miles at Fort Worth stockyards 
Sunday: half mile around neighborhood
Monday: half mile around neighborhood
Tuesday: 1.5 miles around neighborhood
Wednesday: Training session 
Thursday: Taking a break 
Friday: Training session 

So, after noticing all this kick butt working out on my calendar I hear the UPS man pull up. Could it be? Could it be that my Girl Scout cookies have arrived? 

5 boxes of Thin Mints. I think I'll need to resort to what I did last year. Throw 4 boxes in the freezer and then "forget" about them. .


----------



## Disneywedding2010

Oh, and I also just realized its been *60 * days since my last soda!


----------



## Connie96

Howdy! I am going to compile WIN results this evening. If you still want to submit your number for the 2/25 "measure-in", please do!


----------



## tigger813

Sorry, I haven't had time to work on the results! I will get to them later tonight or tomorrow morning! I just got home from Ash's 5th grade concert and I have to get the kids ready for bed and then hop on the elliptical for my Tuesday night trek!!!

Anyone joining me tonight? Post when you're done!!!!

TTFN


----------



## tigger813

cclovesdis said:


> :Funny you should mention Tracey giving massages, I keep thinking that I should go to her. It's not that far...



PM me when you want to come! The spa is in Acton! I work Tuesday AM, Wednesday (PM) Thursday (AM and PM) and Friday (AM) and some Saturdays! Would love for you to come!!!!


----------



## cclovesdis

Evening Everyone!

Sorry I didn't get on this morning. I'm not sure what I did between 4:30 and 5:30 AM, but I know it wasn't pretty. 

I won't be on until late tomorrow night as well. Hoping to fit in some gym time tomorrow, but I'm not optimistic. I did get in 30 minutes tonight! 

Some replies, starting with my own...


cclovesdis said:


> QOTD Tuesday, 3/1: What is your exercise goal for the month of March?
> 
> Can you tell I'm a planner?



My goal is 30 minutes 5x a week, with the bulk of it being at the gym. I love the recumbent bike!



ScubaD said:


> One goal, complete weeks 9-13 of P90X and photo the results.
> 
> Dave



 We get to see right?!?!?



Princess Nancy said:


> cursed Girl Scout cookies!!!!!!!!!!!



Ours haven't arrived yet. I'm dreading that day. 



my3princes said:


> Mine would  be to exercise   It is sugaring season for us so I will have lots of physical labor involved for the month so that should help



Definitely! 



Princess Nancy said:


> QOTD March Goal
> 
> Exercise!!
> 
> Lose 5 lbs!
> 
> 
> So I HAVE to brag cause I am proud Mama.
> 
> My son who is 17 has struggled the past couple of years with his weight. He really wasn't happy with his weight and that cannot be easy as a high school Boy!
> 
> DS has lost 15 lbs!!!  I am so happy for him, I have a little tear as I type this!  Even if I had not lost a single pound, this would have been worth it just for him!!!
> 
> Thanks for indulging me!
> 
> Nancy



Congrats to DS! 

Love your goals!



poochie said:


> This is a easy one, well it sounds easy but it will not. My goal for the month is to drop below 170 lbs. So this will be about 5 more pounds.  Lets see no birthdays, wedding or baby showers. Not a party in sight. I may have a good chance at this.
> 
> Oh wait, Lent starts this month. Fish Frys in Buffalo. Oh boy. It may be tough.



I see reaching your goal in your future!

As for Lent, I LOVE, LOVE my fish baked with some parsley and lemon. 



aamomma said:


> I bought new scales yesterday, and was thinking the same exact thing!!!  Man, I'm gonna have to lose 2 lbs. just to "maintain" this week!!! LOL



And, if I were a betting woman, I'd guess you'd do just that!


----------



## cclovesdis

tea pot said:


> QOTD Tuesday, 3/1: What is your exercise goal for the month of March?
> 
> To exercise for at least 30 minutes / 6 days a week
> (this will be up from 20 min 3-4 days a week)
> 
> Have a Great Day Team Mickey



 Slow and steady! 



tigger813 said:


> QOTD: My goal is to do 4-6 miles a day 5-6 days a week. Some days I just can't fit it in. I slept in this morning due to DH being paged in the wee hours this morning but when I go home at 2 I will do the 4 mile WATP or the 4 Mile BL Power walk. I am also planning on doing my 2+ miles during BL that I do each week!



 No further comment. 



dis-happy said:


> March goal---to do sit-ups (hopefully more often than the once a week when I feel like it that I manage now).  Wish me luck!



I was just talking to someone about sit-ups. What a great goal! Good luck! 



Flossbolna said:


> QOTD:
> 
> My exercise goal is to run a 5K on March 19 - and try to be faster than during my last 5K. I am not sure that this is going to happen. I seem to be slower and slower everytime I go out for a run. But it doesn't matter. I just want to try my best and will take whatever time it will be!



Love your mentality! 

*Lindsay*: So glad to hear that you had a wonderful time at the Princess 1/2!  You rocked it!

I can't believe you are running another 1/2! 



Disneywedding2010 said:


> I'm going to try to get in 2 to 3 training sessions a week.
> 
> I'm going to lose 3 pounds by the end of the month **fingers crossed**



You'll do it! I know you will! 



SurferStitch16 said:


> QOTD March 1: my goal for March is to lose 10 pounds. I know it's a lofty goal. I know it's pretty lofty with what I have been losing recently, but my best friend is dealt into fitness(I call him my personal trainer, can't beat the price, lol) and he thinks I should be in for a big lose hopefully in the next couple of weeks. I also want to go to the gym six days a week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it's a fine goal as long as you do it safely and it sounds to me like you are doing just that!
> 
> 
> 
> tggrrstarr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Perfect question for today since I just got back from my first personal trainer session.  I want to add core & strength training to my workouts. I am going to be so sore tomorrow!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy!
> 
> 
> 
> Merryweather27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do at least 30 minutes of something 6 days a week, expanding my options more as injured parts recover.  First order of business tonight is trying to figure out why my otherwise silent stationary bike suddenly started to make loud grinding noises about 20 minutes into my workout last night.   ???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Love it!
> 
> And, I am technologically challenged.
> 
> 
> 
> Disneywedding2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Afternoon team Mickey!*
> 
> I'm going to pat myself on the back for a moment. Since Saturday, I've worked out every day. This is my schedule starting on Feb 26 - March 4th.
> 
> Saturday: 2 miles at Fort Worth stockyards
> Sunday: half mile around neighborhood
> Monday: half mile around neighborhood
> Tuesday: 1.5 miles around neighborhood
> Wednesday: Training session
> Thursday: Taking a break
> Friday: Training session
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Congrats! That is awesome!
> 
> 
> 
> Disneywedding2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and I also just realized its been *60 * days since my last soda!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tigger813 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, I haven't had time to work on the results! I will get to them later tonight or tomorrow morning! I just got home from Ash's 5th grade concert and I have to get the kids ready for bed and then hop on the elliptical for my Tuesday night trek!!!
> 
> Anyone joining me tonight? Post when you're done!!!!
> 
> TTFN
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, I just finished a decent workout, but I may throw in some strength before I hit the sack.
> 
> 
> 
> tigger813 said:
> 
> 
> 
> PM me when you want to come! The spa is in Acton! I work Tuesday AM, Wednesday (PM) Thursday (AM and PM) and Friday (AM) and some Saturdays! Would love for you to come!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks! I'll let you know!
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## ScubaD

cclovesdis said:


> Evening Everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> We get to see right?!?!?



We will have to see about that!  If I am under 250 pounds then I will share.  So I guess I will come in at 250.00001 pounds


----------



## tigger813

Just finished 2.55 miles! Over 800 calories burned! If I keep this up I should have a good loss this week but I don't want to jinx myself like I have the past few weeks! I can and will do this!!!!

I got my Herbalife products in the mail today so that will help me even more. I got some personalized protein powder so I can increase that when I make my morning shakes. Also looking forward to having my tea at home and the wellness center!

I did about 1200-1300 calories I think. I ate the most at supper. I had a small handful of M&Ms this afternoon and I had some TJs onion rings. I had a shake this morning and then I had a protein bar for lunch so I had only done about 300 calories at 2 plus I gave a 75 minute hot stone massage and I was sweating during that. 

I did break down and have a diet mt. dew but I needed an extra boost before and after the massage. Need to plan my meals for the next 2 days. I think we're doing pizza on Friday when we have a friend of ours over that we haven't seen in a few months. I hope to also go to the school fundraiser tomorrow night and see her!

I made my hair appointment today! I have no idea what I will have done. I want something totally new and some highlights which I've never done. I know the stylist will make it great! 

TTFN


----------



## tigger813

Mickey Statistics: Week 8
Here we celebrate our progress and recognize our superstars.

Reminders:
-after 3 weeks of no reporting, you are dropped from the challenged  can re-start at any time, though  
-if anybody knows they will miss weighing in, just PM and let me know and youll be marked excused  

First some stats

MAINTAINERS:
(staying within 2 lbs of their maintain weight is successfully maintaining!)
# of Maintainers Reporting In & Successfully Maintaining: 2
Congrats Rose & Mike and StinasMom 

LOSERS:
weigh ins----------------------- 32
gains---------------------------- 8
maintains------------------------ 3
losses-------------------------- 21


Biggest Loser 11 Spring Challenge Week 8 Team Mickey!
This weeks group loss is 18.7 lbs.
Average percentage of weight lost .28 % 
Total group weight loss so far 490 pounds! 

   AWESOME!

Before the weekly superstar list comes the disclaimer. I am human and I make mistakes. If you have any questions please contact me. For your reference this is the magic percentage of weight lost formula - weight loss for the week divided by weight for last week times 100, that gives us the percentage. Now let me test that with my numbers for week 1, click, click, click goes the calculator. Yes, that agrees with the percentage on the magic spreadsheet. (btw if its been more than 1 week between weigh-ins, then the % loss is divided by the number of weeks, to keep everybody on the same basis)

Now let's get to the good stuff. Who were our superstars of the week? This time Ive done a TOP 10 LIST ! That criteria may change from week to week. Hey I'm in charge here and I get paid nothin' to do this so you better take what you can get!    (and if theres something you want to know, just ask me!)

The WISH Biggest Loser 11 Spring Challenge Week 8 Mickey Superstars!! 

#10- .57%  poochie 
#9-   .63%  HappyMatt 
#8-   .69%  aamomma
#7-   .87%  StinasMom 
#6-   .9%  DisneyWedding2010 
#5- 1.12% Kanga+2Roos
#3- 1.44% KristiMc 
#3- 1.44% ScubaD 
#2- 1.52%  PrincessNancy 
and now
The WISH Biggest Loser 11 Spring Challenge
Week 8 Team Mickey Biggest Loser is:
#1- 3.00%  FlossBolna 

Quote from Dare2Dream: How is your week going? Are you OP (on program)? Are you exercising? Drinking that water? You know what to do to make the magic happen. Get on the wagon. We are all here to help you on the journey. We can do this one day at a time. One bite at a time.

Have a healthy day!
Congratulations *FlossBolna* !!!  
What a great week you had. Keep up the good work. We have a very special clippie reserved for our weekly Biggest Loser. Wear it with pride this week!  :

This is our weekly reigning Biggest Loser clippie. We have the large version



or use this
http://photopost.wdwinfo.com/data/500/31040weeklyBLsmall1.jpg
followed by 

or we have a medium version



or use this
http://photopost.wdwinfo.com/data/500/31040weeklyBLmed.jpg
followed by 

and we have a small version



or use
http://photopost.wdwinfo.com/data/500/31040weeklyBLsm.jpg
followed by 

Thanks to ohMom-Molli for these clippies. They were used for a previous BL but we can recycle. Don't they look great!


----------



## tigger813

Congratulations FlossBolna of TEAM MICKEY for being the overall BIGGEST LOSER for Week 8!!!

Mickey had the most losses this week and the best average loss!

Keep up the good work! I'm working hard to get us the win for next week!


----------



## cclovesdis

Morning Everyone!

2 days until weigh=in! Make every bite and movement count!

QOTD Wed. 3/2: What is positive choice you made in eating in the las few days? A healthy swap? Anything really-share something positive!

I haven't had soda in weeks. I also have been using fat free cream cheese and like that just as much as reduced fat.

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## tigger813

QOTD: I'm snacking better! I bought some 60 calorie mouse pudding cups and have been eating those with a bit of whipped cream on top.

Yesterday went very well for me food and exercise wise! I just need to stick with that fr 2 more days! I slept until 6 again. DH got paged at 2 something. Poor guy! Some weeks he doesn't get paged at all but this week has been ridiculous overnight! At least he only has to travel to the living room.

Going to hop on the elliptical or do BL Power Walk as soon as I put Izzie on the bus this morning. I will do another workout after getting home from the fundraiser or after Izzie gets home and before her dentist appointment. Or maybe both! I keep telling myself that I want to be the BL this week so I'm working extra hard at my exercise! I've only lost 3.2 lbs this time. I have been on the end of the yo-yo going up and down since we started and that needs to stop right now!! Going away on a girls' weekend in 3 1/2 weeks so I had better get my act together! I would love to reach 140 by then! If I can have weeks like this week where I work out hard everyday and eat right I should be able to do it! I got back to last Friday's weight this morning so now I just need to keep it up!

Time to wake Ashleigh up and make a cup of tea!!!

TTFN 

I'll post the percentage to goal results later this morning!


----------



## Flossbolna

tigger813 said:


> Congratulations FlossBolna of TEAM MICKEY for being the overall BIGGEST LOSER for Week 8!!!
> 
> Mickey had the most losses this week and the best average loss!
> 
> Keep up the good work! I'm working hard to get us the win for next week!



Thanks, I am quite excited! 

Normally I don't have great losses and I was very surprised by the result my scale showed.  It isn't really that I was doing anything differently than the weeks before, but I had been a bit disappointed that my results in the previous weeks weren't as good as I had hoped considering that I was really strict with my calory intake and my exercise. So sometimes it just takes some time until the results can be seen on the scale!

QOTD:

I am eating slower than I used to. I try to put my fork down between bites.


----------



## mizzoutiger76

I want to quit! I am so discouraged at this point, it's getting depressing. I thought I had pushed through this point, but I'm back again and feeling more like a failure than ever.  I just can NOT break this plateau. I've tried everything, adding strength workouts, changing up my cardio, adding speedwork to my running, fluctuated my calories in both directions, and so far NOTHING.  Oh, how the scale will go up, but when it comes down I can't break 188.

 I'm having a pity party. I want to give up, but I know I won't because this is my new lifestyle.  I just feel like I'm working my butt off and hitting a brick wall.

I don't think my exercise is going to suffer, but I know just in the last two days my diet has...what's the point of eating healthy if nothing is happening, nothing has happened for almost 3 months now....

Nicole


----------



## tigger813

mizzoutiger76 said:


> I want to quit! I am so discouraged at this point, it's getting depressing. I thought I had pushed through this point, but I'm back again and feeling more like a failure than ever.  I just can NOT break this plateau. I've tried everything, adding strength workouts, changing up my cardio, adding speedwork to my running, fluctuated my calories in both directions, and so far NOTHING.  Oh, how the scale will go up, but when it comes down I can't break 188.
> 
> I'm having a pity party. I want to give up, but I know I won't because this is my new lifestyle.  I just feel like I'm working my butt off and hitting a brick wall.
> 
> I don't think my exercise is going to suffer, but I know just in the last two days my diet has...what's the point of eating healthy if nothing is happening, nothing has happened for almost 3 months now....
> 
> Nicole



Hugs, Nicole!!!! Have you taken measurements? Sometimes your weight may not go down right away but you may be losing inches! With what you're doing for workouts, that could be happening! 

We've all been there! Let out your frustrations here with us as we've all been there! Sometimes letting out those frustrations can help with the boost. 

to you again!!!! Keep with us and you will get results!!!!

TTFN


----------



## Disneywedding2010

*Good Morning Team Mickey!*

*QOTD Wed. 3/2: What is positive choice you made in eating in the las few days? A healthy swap? Anything really-share something positive!*

The only thing I can think of is I haven't had a soda in 61 days now. I've also worked out Saturday - Today. I'm taking tomorrow off. Then I have a training session on Friday.

I don't know what my issue is but I'm thinking I didn't get a lot of sleep or I've just been working out so much its wore me out. I went to the gym this morning for my training session and was mostly in a fog and going through the motions. I'm hoping by taking tomorrow off it will help and I'll kick butt on Friday's session. 

I'm calling DVC later and downgrading our 2 bedroom standard view at Kidani Village to a 1 bedroom for our September trip. 3 of us are a definate on the trip but my one friend just has a lot going on right now. I don't want to get down to the last minute and she tell me she can't go and then I don't have the opportunity to downgrade. I just don't see the point in wasting points on a 2 bedroom if there is a very high chance we aren't going to need it. My best friend that has her plans set in stone has already said, "I don't care if I sleep on the couch. I'm just glad to be going to Disney. (I love her attitude  ). 

I also still need to figure out what to make for dinner. Other then that I'm going to kick back, eat some lunch, and watch some tv or take a nap. I'm so tired.


----------



## Princess Nancy

mizzoutiger76 said:


> I want to quit! I am so discouraged at this point, it's getting depressing. I thought I had pushed through this point, but I'm back again and feeling more like a failure than ever.  I just can NOT break this plateau. I've tried everything, adding strength workouts, changing up my cardio, adding speedwork to my running, fluctuated my calories in both directions, and so far NOTHING.  Oh, how the scale will go up, but when it comes down I can't break 188.
> 
> I'm having a pity party. I want to give up, but I know I won't because this is my new lifestyle.  I just feel like I'm working my butt off and hitting a brick wall.
> 
> I don't think my exercise is going to suffer, but I know just in the last two days my diet has...what's the point of eating healthy if nothing is happening, nothing has happened for almost 3 months now....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nicole



Nicole  Hang in there! You must be seeing improvements somewhere else! Look at things like your attitude and energy level for starters!

I agree with Tracy ... below...measure!

I took "biggest loser pics". When I began I took a pic of myself in my pants and workout bra. I have lost 15 lbs and while yes, my pants feel loose, I was SHOCKED  at the difference when I looked at the pics! Especially in places like my arms!

Try different ways to measure your success!



tigger813 said:


> Hugs, Nicole!!!! Have you taken measurements? Sometimes your weight may not go down right away but you may be losing inches! With what you're doing for workouts, that could be happening!
> 
> We've all been there! Let out your frustrations here with us as we've all been there! Sometimes letting out those frustrations can help with the boost.
> 
> to you again!!!! Keep with us and you will get results!!!!
> 
> TTFN





Disneywedding2010 said:


> *Good Morning Team Mickey!*
> 
> *QOTD Wed. 3/2: What is positive choice you made in eating in the las few days? A healthy swap? Anything really-share something positive!*
> 
> The only thing I can think of is I haven't had a soda in 61 days now. I've also worked out Saturday - Today. I'm taking tomorrow off. Then I have a training session on Friday.
> 
> I don't know what my issue is but I'm thinking I didn't get a lot of sleep or I've just been working out so much its wore me out. I went to the gym this morning for my training session and was mostly in a fog and going through the motions. I'm hoping by taking tomorrow off it will help and I'll kick butt on Friday's session.
> 
> I'm calling DVC later and downgrading our 2 bedroom standard view at Kidani Village to a 1 bedroom for our September trip. 3 of us are a definate on the trip but my one friend just has a lot going on right now. I don't want to get down to the last minute and she tell me she can't go and then I don't have the opportunity to downgrade. I just don't see the point in wasting points on a 2 bedroom if there is a very high chance we aren't going to need it. My best friend that has her plans set in stone has already said, "I don't care if I sleep on the couch. I'm just glad to be going to Disney. (I love her attitude  ).
> 
> I also still need to figure out what to make for dinner. Other then that I'm going to kick back, eat some lunch, and watch some tv or take a nap. I'm so tired.



I agree...don't wait! You can all sleep in one room if you have to! Heck sometimes that is half the fun of a vaca with friends isn't it? unless it is my snoring hubby or my teenage prima dona who needs hours in the bathroom!


----------



## Princess Nancy

I went to the Doc today because I have had some left arm pain. They took xrays. I noticed in the last week a loss of range of motion and figured it was not getting any better. 

I am going back tomorrow. He said rotator cuff, but I am hoping exercise and ibuprofen will do the trick!

Also, I finally got rid of all the GS cookies -- got DD to finish them last night for me!!  I will not buy anymore Thin Mints!

Have a good rest of the week everyone!

Nancy


----------



## HappyMatt

*QOTD Wed. 3/2: What is positive choice you made in eating in the last few days? A healthy swap? Anything really-share something positive!*

Oh man, I really wanted something sweet this morning. When I went in to Au Bon Pain to get my water and orange for the day this morning I really wanted to eat the pastries. Instead I opted for the cut up pineapple. It was fantastic. It was so sweet, it really helped curb my lust for the sugary baked goods.


----------



## keenercam

Hi, everyone! Yes, I am still part of Team Mickey even if I have contributed nothing to the team effort.  Life has been crazy and I have been eating like I'm not sure where my next meal will come from. It has been ugly.  I blame it on stress and hormones and just generally feeling overwhelmed. I am still in the game, though and plugging along.  I can't believe our trip to Europe is less than 4 months away now.  I really, really have to get back in the groove.  

At least I have been exercising no less than 30 minutes every day, and some days, more than that.  I have some new DVDs to try, too.  So far, I've done the Biggest Loser Weight Loss yoga, lesson 1.  I also have a couple of Hip-Hop and Billy Blanks DVDs to try, since I love the dance-based ones (once I can learn the steps).

We are heading to WDW this weekend for J's birthday celebration (our visiting Haitian student who I call my "adopted son").   There will be birthday cake.  And Olivia's pancakes.  And Boma breakfast.  Other than those foods/meals, I am hoping to stay on track.


----------



## Stinasmom

Whew! 
I have been unable to keep up with this thread! 
My excuse it that I am almost keeping up with another thread... my CruiseMeets thread for the cruise we leave on next week! 

Congrats to this weeks' Biggest Losers! 
Keep up the great work, and to any that are frustrated or plateaued, don't be discouraged. Just keep posting here, and know that there is support. Remember the big picture not the day to day. 

Catch up:
*QOTD Tuesday, 3/1: What is your exercise goal for the month of March?*
Oh my, lucky me will be on vacation from March 11th - 27th including a
7 night cruise on DCL. I am going to REALLY make an effort to watch what I eat and find time to exercise. 
I am hoping to split a lot of restaurant meals with my DD.

Now that I am "maintaining," I am still trying to figure out what I can have again and how much I still need to be careful of. 

*QOTD Wed. 3/2: What is positive choice you made in eating in the last few days? A healthy swap? Anything really-share something positive!*

Skipped the pasta and ate the fish, veges, and salad. Although I had one piece of fancy bakery bread with dinner the other night... MMmmmm that was good. But skipped it the next night. 
My "healthy swap" for the pasta and bread is one glass of GOOD red wine with dinner. Yum!

Teaching a Body Sculpting AND a Jazzercise class tonight.  That should be almost 1000 calories burned.  Banking that!

Marcy


----------



## SurferStitch16

Flossbolna said:


> Thanks, I am quite excited!
> 
> Normally I don't have great losses and I was very surprised by the result my scale showed.  It isn't really that I was doing anything differently than the weeks before, but I had been a bit disappointed that my results in the previous weeks weren't as good as I had hoped considering that I was really strict with my calory intake and my exercise. So sometimes it just takes some time until the results can be seen on the scale!
> 
> QOTD:
> 
> I am eating slower than I used to. I try to put my fork down between bites.



CONGRATS!!!!!!!!!!!!! AWESOME JOB!!!!!!!!!!!!!  You should be very proud!!


----------



## dumbo_buddy

hi everyone! i'm joining this way late in the game but better late than never right? i need to go back and read up on the rest of the thread but i wanted to introduce myself to everyone first.

hi, i'm nancy (said like, "hi, i'm dory"  ). looks like i'm the second nancy on here too! i live in the bronx, ny with my husband john, son thomas (20 months old), and bulldog fiona. i just finished the princess half this weekend and met a few WISHers too - that's how i found out about this challenge! i'm a SAHM now but before then i was in finance (no, i don't miss it!). 

i don't have a ton of weight to lose but would feel alot more comfortable in my clothes if i was about 10 lbs lighter. i finally just stopped bf'ing my son (i know, it was a looong time!) and i'm thinking that the bf'ing was helping my metabolism so i really need to watch what i eat. i am currently taking metformin for PCOS and insulin resistance so i even more need to watch what i eat!

anywho, i guess that's it! looking forward to getting to know you all!


----------



## tigger813

SKipping my evening workout. Ash wants to read with me before she goes to sleep. We went to the fundraiser at the bookstore and we each got a book. I'm so excited to read my new Maeve Binchy book! It was packed. People were parking across the street. We got the last spot in the parking lot. We stayed for about 45 minutes! 

I'll get up at 5 tomorrow provided the pager doesn't go off again in the middle of the night. I got in the 4 mile BL Power Walk this morning so that was good. I have eaten well and had lots of water today. Going to have 2 more bottles tonight to make up for the lack of exercise tonight. I will also work out when I get home tomorrow afternoon. Kids won't be home until 3:30 so I will have some extra time then. I can keep doing well with eating during the day I'm golden for the weigh in!

Welcome to out new member, dumbo_buddy! 

Time to put the girls to bed and read with Ash for a few minutes!

TTFN


----------



## my3princes

I have not been staying on plan at all.  Yesterday I was offered a job interview for Tomorrow.  I'm a stressed out girl.  Stress eating is definitely not under control.  Hopefully I can reign the eating back in after the interview.


----------



## Rose&Mike

Welcome Nancy!  Your son sure is a cutie.

Congrats to all the Losers and Maintainers! 

I hope you all have had a good week. I am not even going to try and go back and catch up. If I missed something exciting, you will have to let me know!

We had a wonderful trip. The weather was perfect. A teeny bit warm for the race, but luckily I finished before it got too warm. I loved meeting all the Wishers, especially the BL folks! I had a pr by over 10 minutes--so I was very pleased! My foot is slowly getting better. It was pretty sore and uncomfortable the last couple of days. I am taking off from exercising until the weekend, at least. Hoping to run a couple of miles on Sunday.

Eating g-f was challenging at times, but so worth it. While my stomach was not perfect, it was probably within normal range for a long distance runner. I was actually able to sit and visit with folks after the race without feeling like I was going to heave or having to run to a bathroom--tmi, I'm sure. And this was even with the warm temps, so I was very happy. The restaurants we ate at were great--very helpful and went out of there way to help me find something vegetarian and g-f. The counterservice places were hit and miss. I really was ok when places didn't have anything, my issue was more with the castmembers who rolled their eyes or made faces when I dared to ask the question. Oh well. 

I am up a few pounds, but I'm sure it will come off quick. I might take an excused absence this week. It's probably from salt (I made a big effort to consume salt before the race) and the grown-up drinks that we enjoyed during the 5 days we were gone. And let me just say that every calorie from every one of those drinks was soooooo worth it!

Hope everyone is doing well.

*GOOD LUCK DEB!!!!!* I hope the interview goes well.


----------



## liesel

Rose&Mike said:


> Welcome Nancy!  Your son sure is a cutie.
> 
> Congrats to all the Losers and Maintainers!
> 
> I hope you all have had a good week. I am not even going to try and go back and catch up. If I missed something exciting, you will have to let me know!
> 
> We had a wonderful trip. The weather was perfect. A teeny bit warm for the race, but luckily I finished before it got too warm. I loved meeting all the Wishers, especially the BL folks! I had a pr by over 10 minutes--so I was very pleased! My foot is slowly getting better. It was pretty sore and uncomfortable the last couple of days. I am taking off from exercising until the weekend, at least. Hoping to run a couple of miles on Sunday.
> 
> Eating g-f was challenging at times, but so worth it. While my stomach was not perfect, it was probably within normal range for a long distance runner. I was actually able to sit and visit with folks after the race without feeling like I was going to heave or having to run to a bathroom--tmi, I'm sure. And this was even with the warm temps, so I was very happy. The restaurants we ate at were great--very helpful and went out of there way to help me find something vegetarian and g-f. The counterservice places were hit and miss. I really was ok when places didn't have anything, my issue was more with the castmembers who rolled their eyes or made faces when I dared to ask the question. Oh well.
> 
> I am up a few pounds, but I'm sure it will come off quick. I might take an excused absence this week. It's probably from salt (I made a big effort to consume salt before the race) and the grown-up drinks that we enjoyed during the 5 days we were gone. And let me just say that every calorie from every one of those drinks was soooooo worth it!
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well.
> 
> *GOOD LUCK DEB!!!!!* I hope the interview goes well.





Welcome back!  Congrats on a great run!  I was going to ask before, are you new to running or have you done races prior to last year?  You are such an inspiration!


----------



## cclovesdis

Evening Everyone!

Finally getting on here for the evening. I have no idea where it went. I had a med check today and nothing new to report. I like the combination I'm on now and it's helping a lot, so no need to change anything in my book. Luckily, my doctor agrees.

QOTD Thursday, 3/3: Share with us something that we might be surprised to learn about you.

I'm sure you all know I'm an introvert, but believe it or not, I'm not into public speaking and I taught for 2 years! 



tigger813 said:


> I got my Herbalife products in the mail today so that will help me even more. I got some personalized protein powder so I can increase that when I make my morning shakes. Also looking forward to having my tea at home and the wellness center!



Interesting. Perhaps another reason to PM you...



tigger813 said:


> The WISH Biggest Loser 11 Spring Challenge Week 8 Mickey Superstars!!
> 
> #10- .57%  poochie
> #9-   .63%  HappyMatt
> #8-   .69%  aamomma
> #7-   .87%  StinasMom
> #6-   .9%  DisneyWedding2010
> #5- 1.12% Kanga+2Roos
> #3- 1.44% KristiMc
> #3- 1.44% ScubaD
> #2- 1.52%  PrincessNancy
> and now
> The WISH Biggest Loser 11 Spring Challenge
> Week 8 Team Mickey Biggest Loser is:
> #1- 3.00%  FlossBolna



Congrats to all our BLs especially FlossBolna! Great loss! 



tigger813 said:


> QOTD: I'm snacking better! I bought some 60 calorie mouse pudding cups and have been eating those with a bit of whipped cream on top.



I love those! 



Flossbolna said:


> I am eating slower than I used to. I try to put my fork down between bites.



 That is huge!



mizzoutiger76 said:


> I want to quit! I am so discouraged at this point, it's getting depressing. I thought I had pushed through this point, but I'm back again and feeling more like a failure than ever.  I just can NOT break this plateau. I've tried everything, adding strength workouts, changing up my cardio, adding speedwork to my running, fluctuated my calories in both directions, and so far NOTHING.  Oh, how the scale will go up, but when it comes down I can't break 188.
> 
> I'm having a pity party. I want to give up, but I know I won't because this is my new lifestyle.  I just feel like I'm working my butt off and hitting a brick wall.
> 
> I don't think my exercise is going to suffer, but I know just in the last two days my diet has...what's the point of eating healthy if nothing is happening, nothing has happened for almost 3 months now....
> 
> Nicole



 Don't give up! Tracey gave you some great ideas! Also, have you been checked medically? Just an idea. Post often too-we're always here to listen.



Disneywedding2010 said:


> *Good Morning Team Mickey!*
> 
> *QOTD Wed. 3/2: What is positive choice you made in eating in the las few days? A healthy swap? Anything really-share something positive!*
> 
> The only thing I can think of is I haven't had a soda in 61 days now. I've also worked out Saturday - Today. I'm taking tomorrow off. Then I have a training session on Friday.
> 
> I don't know what my issue is but I'm thinking I didn't get a lot of sleep or I've just been working out so much its wore me out. I went to the gym this morning for my training session and was mostly in a fog and going through the motions. I'm hoping by taking tomorrow off it will help and I'll kick butt on Friday's session.



Congrats on giving up soda! 

As for feeling tired, sometimes, you just need some extra sleep.  and 

*Princess Nancy*: Hope your arm is okay. 



HappyMatt said:


> *QOTD Wed. 3/2: What is positive choice you made in eating in the last few days? A healthy swap? Anything really-share something positive!*
> 
> Oh man, I really wanted something sweet this morning. When I went in to Au Bon Pain to get my water and orange for the day this morning I really wanted to eat the pastries. Instead I opted for the cut up pineapple. It was fantastic. It was so sweet, it really helped curb my lust for the sugary baked goods.



 Pineapple. Yummm.

Hi *Cam*! Enjoy your trip!



Stinasmom said:


> Whew!
> I have been unable to keep up with this thread!
> My excuse it that I am almost keeping up with another thread... my CruiseMeets thread for the cruise we leave on next week!
> 
> Congrats to this weeks' Biggest Losers!
> Keep up the great work, and to any that are frustrated or plateaued, don't be discouraged. Just keep posting here, and know that there is support. Remember the big picture not the day to day.
> 
> Catch up:
> *QOTD Tuesday, 3/1: What is your exercise goal for the month of March?*
> Oh my, lucky me will be on vacation from March 11th - 27th including a
> 7 night cruise on DCL. I am going to REALLY make an effort to watch what I eat and find time to exercise.
> I am hoping to split a lot of restaurant meals with my DD.
> 
> Now that I am "maintaining," I am still trying to figure out what I can have again and how much I still need to be careful of.
> 
> *QOTD Wed. 3/2: What is positive choice you made in eating in the last few days? A healthy swap? Anything really-share something positive!*
> 
> Skipped the pasta and ate the fish, veges, and salad. Although I had one piece of fancy bakery bread with dinner the other night... MMmmmm that was good. But skipped it the next night.
> My "healthy swap" for the pasta and bread is one glass of GOOD red wine with dinner. Yum!
> 
> Teaching a Body Sculpting AND a Jazzercise class tonight.  That should be almost 1000 calories burned.  Banking that!
> 
> Marcy



Sounds like you are doing great maintaining!

Welcome *dumbo_buddy*!

*Tracey*: Enjoy your mother-daughter time!



my3princes said:


> I have not been staying on plan at all.  Yesterday I was offered a job interview for Tomorrow.  I'm a stressed out girl.  Stress eating is definitely not under control.  Hopefully I can reign the eating back in after the interview.



 for your interview! I know you'll rock it!

*Rose*: Congrats on your PR! Welcome back!


----------



## Connie96

Here we are again to celebrate our inch-whittling success!

The Mickey team started the challenge with 24 WINners and 8 are reporting this week.

Collectively, since the beginning of this challenge, "Mickey" has:


Lost a total of 107 1/2 inches
Lost an average of 7 1/6 inches
Lost an average of 4.25%

Our TOP FIVE WINners for this period are:
5) liesel . . . . . . . . . . . . . . -2.46%
4) HappyMatt. . . . . . . . . . -2.55%
3) KristiMc. . . . . . . . . . . . -2.88%
2) Stinasmom . . . . . . . . . -3.02%
And (drumroll) our Number One WINner is:
1) ScubaD . . . . . . . . . . . . -3.23%

 Congratulations to Dave, Marcy, Kristi, Matt, Lisa and ALL of Mickey's WINners! 

Our next "measure-in" will be _March 25_ so let's keep on WINning!  

If anyone still wants to report their measurements for this period, please do. I'm happy to help you track your progress whether or not you are able to get your numbers in before the results are posted.


----------



## Flossbolna

HappyMatt said:


> Oh man, I really wanted something sweet this morning. When I went in to Au Bon Pain to get my water and orange for the day this morning I really wanted to eat the pastries. Instead I opted for the cut up pineapple. It was fantastic. It was so sweet, it really helped curb my lust for the sugary baked goods.



Pineapple is great! I often get it as a special treat. 



SurferStitch16 said:


> CONGRATS!!!!!!!!!!!!! AWESOME JOB!!!!!!!!!!!!!  You should be very proud!!



Thank you! 



dumbo_buddy said:


> hi everyone! i'm joining this way late in the game but better late than never right?



Hi and welcome! I had a late start in this thread as well, so don't worry!


----------



## cclovesdis

Morning!

Last day befor weigh-in. Make it count!

I'm running a little behind this morning, so I better be off, but I wanted to say:

Have a great, OP day everyone!

CC


----------



## tigger813

Just realized I didn't post the % to goal results yet. I promise I will get that up by tonight!

I just finished the Leslie Sansone 4 Fast Miles! I just love her workouts. I know most by heart at this point. I hope to do the BL Power Walk when I get home this afternoon from work. I think I actually get to stay home tonight unless of course I end up with a client. 

Time to get Ash up. Not sure if she wants to go to the WC this morning or not.

I was awake at 4:40 so I didn't really have trouble getting up. 

Hope everyone has a magical day filled with healthy eating, lots of water and lots of green tea!!!! And if you have the time, a workout or two!

TTFN


----------



## dumbo_buddy

thank you everyone for the warm welcome! glad to be a part of this team 

it's only my first full day as a teammate and i'm already looking at a challenge today. one of my very best friends is FINALLY back home in the states after living in costa rica for the last 7 years. she was working in a forest reserve type place and the closest computer was 3 hours away so we hardly even got to email with each other. she's coming down today to visit and she wants some delicious nyc pizza.  she is 5'11" and 120 lbs soaking wet and has trouble keeping ON the weight. me? notsomuch. trying to plan my day around this. 

*my3princes* - the very best of luck to you on your interview. i too am a stress eater. hope you get the job!!


----------



## Princess Nancy

dumbo_buddy said:


> hi everyone! i'm joining this way late in the game but better late than never right? i need to go back and read up on the rest of the thread but i wanted to introduce myself to everyone first.
> 
> hi, i'm nancy (said like, "hi, i'm dory"  ). looks like i'm the second nancy on here too! i live in the bronx, ny with my husband john, son thomas (20 months old), and bulldog fiona. i just finished the princess half this weekend and met a few WISHers too - that's how i found out about this challenge! i'm a SAHM now but before then i was in finance (no, i don't miss it!).
> 
> i don't have a ton of weight to lose but would feel alot more comfortable in my clothes if i was about 10 lbs lighter. i finally just stopped bf'ing my son (i know, it was a looong time!) and i'm thinking that the bf'ing was helping my metabolism so i really need to watch what i eat. i am currently taking metformin for PCOS and insulin resistance so i even more need to watch what i eat!
> 
> anywho, i guess that's it! looking forward to getting to know you all!



Welcome from the other Nancy!

I live in Ohio, but was born in Jackson Heights, NY. Haven't been back there in ages! Actually, I do not know if I have been there since we moved 40 years ago. I have been to Long Island, where my Dad grew up though!

Nice to "meet" you!

Nancy


----------



## Princess Nancy

my3princes said:


> I have not been staying on plan at all.  Yesterday I was offered a job interview for Tomorrow.  I'm a stressed out girl.  Stress eating is definitely not under control.  Hopefully I can reign the eating back in after the interview.



Sending prayers your way!!!!


----------



## Princess Nancy

Okay, I have a quick question...

I HATE tea, but I have heard Green Tea is so good for you. Finally I found, 

Lipton diet green Tea Citrus, and I really like it.

Can someone please tell me if this is good for me? Should I be drinking it?

I am a diet coke-aholic!! , so it would be great for me to find a better alternative.

Thanks, you guys are awesome!!


Congrats to all the Princesses!!! 

Have a great day!!
Nancy


----------



## Rose&Mike

Connie96 said:


> Here we are again to celebrate our inch-whittling success!
> 
> The Mickey team started the challenge with 24 WINners and 8 are reporting this week.
> 
> Collectively, since the beginning of this challenge, "Mickey" has:
> 
> 
> Lost a total of 107 1/2 inches
> Lost an average of 7 1/6 inches
> Lost an average of 4.25%
> 
> Our TOP FIVE WINners for this period are:
> 5) liesel . . . . . . . . . . . . . . -2.46%
> 4) HappyMatt. . . . . . . . . . -2.55%
> 3) KristiMc. . . . . . . . . . . . -2.88%
> 2) Stinasmom . . . . . . . . . -3.02%
> And (drumroll) our Number One WINner is:
> 1) ScubaD . . . . . . . . . . . . -3.23%
> 
> Congratulations to Dave, Marcy, Kristi, Matt, Lisa and ALL of Mickey's WINners!
> 
> Our next "measure-in" will be _March 25_ so let's keep on WINning!
> 
> If anyone still wants to report their measurements for this period, please do. I'm happy to help you track your progress whether or not you are able to get your numbers in before the results are posted.


Congrats to all the WINNERS! I totally forgot to measure before we left. I will have to hop back on for the next one.



dumbo_buddy said:


> thank you everyone for the warm welcome! glad to be a part of this team
> 
> it's only my first full day as a teammate and i'm already looking at a challenge today. one of my very best friends is FINALLY back home in the states after living in costa rica for the last 7 years. she was working in a forest reserve type place and the closest computer was 3 hours away so we hardly even got to email with each other. she's coming down today to visit and she wants some delicious nyc pizza.  she is 5'11" and 120 lbs soaking wet and has trouble keeping ON the weight. me? notsomuch. trying to plan my day around this.
> 
> *my3princes* - the very best of luck to you on your interview. i too am a stress eater. hope you get the job!!



Oh, pizza. I love pizza. Let's see, you could pretend you can't eat gluten. But really, I had pizza at least once a week even while I was losing. Usually thin crust, but you can still make the NY style work. Eat before you go--fruit or salad. Make sure you are hydrated--being thirsty can you make you think you are hungry. And most importantly plan for how much you want to have. If it's one piece, then put one piece on your plate and make sure the rest is out of easy reach. It's ok to take some home or even not finish it. Eat as slowly as you can. Put it down between bites--sounds silly, but I tend to eat food I really love too fast instead of enjoying it. Eating healthy and losing doesnt' mean you can't have treats. Have a fabulous time.



Princess Nancy said:


> Okay, I have a quick question...
> 
> I HATE tea, but I have heard Green Tea is so good for you. Finally I found,
> 
> Lipton diet green Tea Citrus, and I really like it.
> 
> Can someone please tell me if this is good for me? Should I be drinking it?
> 
> I am a diet coke-aholic!! , so it would be great for me to find a better alternative.
> 
> Thanks, you guys are awesome!!
> 
> 
> Congrats to all the Princesses!!!
> 
> Have a great day!!
> Nancy


I don't know the actual health benefits of green tea, but I am not a big fan of diet soda or diet anything. For me personally, the artificial sweeteners caused a lot of side effects, that I didn't even realize until I gave it up. And until I gave it up, I could lose, but hit a wall around 160 pounds everytime. I could not get to a healthy bmi. What about trying unsweetened tea and adding a tiny bit of honey or agave nectar to it? I actually like tea unsweetened. There are some fabulous tea flavors including orange and cinnamon.. Maybe start out by having tea for half of the sodas. And I know some people seem to have no issues with diet soda, and that's ok. Everyone needs to do what works best for them. But if you are someone who is hitting a wall/plateau, just throwing it out there as something else to try. YMMV.

I must have been retaining all kinds of water, because I am back to the top end of my maintain today. What a relief. I know I can do it, but it always stresses me out a little. Work today, and then hoping to take a walk around the neighborhood and see how the foot does.

Liesel--meant to say. Thank you. I have run on and off for years, but never got past 5 miles until last year. The key this time was running less--before I thought I had to run everyday=injuries. Now I run 3 or 4 days a week. I also do strength and elliptical. I also started out with very low miles. I ran my first 10k last July, first 1/2 in September, 2nd in October, and 3rd last week. I have also done a bunch of short races. I can't remember--are you running or doing c25k?

Ok, got to get going. Hope everyone has a great day!


----------



## liesel

Connie96 said:


> Here we are again to celebrate our inch-whittling success!
> 
> The Mickey team started the challenge with 24 WINners and 8 are reporting this week.
> 
> Collectively, since the beginning of this challenge, "Mickey" has:
> 
> 
> Lost a total of 107 1/2 inches
> Lost an average of 7 1/6 inches
> Lost an average of 4.25%
> 
> Our TOP FIVE WINners for this period are:
> 5) liesel . . . . . . . . . . . . . . -2.46%
> 4) HappyMatt. . . . . . . . . . -2.55%
> 3) KristiMc. . . . . . . . . . . . -2.88%
> 2) Stinasmom . . . . . . . . . -3.02%
> And (drumroll) our Number One WINner is:
> 1) ScubaD . . . . . . . . . . . . -3.23%
> 
> Congratulations to Dave, Marcy, Kristi, Matt, Lisa and ALL of Mickey's WINners!
> 
> Our next "measure-in" will be _March 25_ so let's keep on WINning!
> 
> If anyone still wants to report their measurements for this period, please do. I'm happy to help you track your progress whether or not you are able to get your numbers in before the results are posted.





Yay!  Man, this measuring every four weeks is coming at a bad week for me.    I was so suprised to lose so much off my hips and not as much off my waist, until I realized I was retaining water.  I remeasured this morning, and I had lost an additional inch off my waist!

Nicole, I've totally been there.  I think you should measure too!  Hopefully you'll be pleasantly suprised.  I've also read that when you start running, your weight loss slows down since you are retaining more water.  I'm sure you are still losing fat.

Welcome dumbo buddy!  I read your race report.  Very awesome!

Good luck on your interview my3princes!

Rose-I was doing c25k but I did some research and switched to a Galloway training program last week and love it!  Run/walk 3 days a week (2 short and 1 long) and 2-3 days of walking/cross training.  I want to do my first 10K on memorial day.  I'm training to finish instead of for speed and plan to sign up in a slower jog/walk start wave (only thing slower is the people who are just walking!).  This is lots more work than when I was a teenager and ran a 5K with no training except for running a half mile twice a week in PE.  Those days sure are gone!


----------



## my3princes

The interview was a little strange.  I went in prepared for all the ususal questions.  They asked me about previous experience and last job etc and that was it.  It was less than 15 minutes.  I did find out on the way out that they were only scheduled as 15 minute interviews.  I felt rushed   Apparently they do more indepth 2nd interviews if you make round 2.  They are hoping to make a decision next week so not sure when 2nd interviews would happen.  In any event I think I answered the questions that they did ask well and I certainly have way more knowledge and experience than they were looking for.  Finger crossed.  Thanks for all your good wishes and prayers


----------



## keenercam

Deb - I am glad you felt the interview went well, even if rushed.  

Congrats to all the WINers!  I should really be doing that.  The scale has gone in the wrong direction for the 2nd week in a row and I know that it is because of very BAD food choices, late night eating, excessively large quantities of what is otherwise very healthy food, etc.  I have to get this under control. AND I have to stop eating all the calories I am burning doing my very disciplined exercise-every-single-day routine. 

The fabulous thing is that I am wearing pants today that I have not been able to wear since early 2009 and they look nice and are very comfortable.  I can only imagine how great this would be going if I got the eating under control. I could kick myself.  UGH!

We leave for Disney tomorrow. I am excited beyond description.


----------



## Merryweather27

Disneywedding2010 said:


> Oh, and I also just realized its been *60 * days since my last soda!



Awesome!  



tigger813 said:


> Congratulations FlossBolna of TEAM MICKEY for being the overall BIGGEST LOSER for Week 8!!!



Way to go!  



keenercam said:


> We are heading to WDW this weekend for J's birthday celebration (our visiting Haitian student who I call my "adopted son").   There will be birthday cake.  And Olivia's pancakes.  And Boma breakfast.  Other than those foods/meals, I am hoping to stay on track.



Have fun!  



dumbo_buddy said:


> hi everyone! i'm joining this way late in the game but better late than never right? i need to go back and read up on the rest of the thread but i wanted to introduce myself to everyone first.



Welcome!  



my3princes said:


> I have not been staying on plan at all.  Yesterday I was offered a job interview for Tomorrow.  I'm a stressed out girl.  Stress eating is definitely not under control.  Hopefully I can reign the eating back in after the interview.



Good luck!  Hope it goes well!  My husband has an (ALL DAY! ) interview today too, so I will be sending good vibes to you both!



Rose&Mike said:


> We had a wonderful trip. The weather was perfect. A teeny bit warm for the race, but luckily I finished before it got too warm. I loved meeting all the Wishers, especially the BL folks! I had a pr by over 10 minutes--so I was very pleased!



Way to go on your personal record!  



Connie96 said:


> And (drumroll) our Number One WINner is:
> 1) ScubaD . . . . . . . . . . . . -3.23%




Congrats, Dave!  Your hard work is paying off! 



Princess Nancy said:


> Okay, I have a quick question...
> 
> I HATE tea, but I have heard Green Tea is so good for you. Finally I found,
> 
> Lipton diet green Tea Citrus, and I really like it.
> 
> Can someone please tell me if this is good for me? Should I be drinking it?
> 
> I am a diet coke-aholic!! , so it would be great for me to find a better alternative.



Well, Lipton Diet Green Tea Citrus is going to be a health improvement over Diet Coke - no carbonation, plus antioxidant benefits from the tea - BUT it still has aspartame, so I don't know that I'd really call it "good for you".  Better for you than diet soda, not as good as something without artificial sweeteners.



cclovesdis said:


> QOTD Wed. 3/2: What is positive choice you made in eating in the las few days? A healthy swap? Anything really-share something positive!



I have become a skim milk fiend trying to make sure I get enough calcium in.  It also is really great on protein so I think I will be keeping this up even after the cast comes off.  I find I do better when I eat more protein...not low-carb or anything, just making sure 25-30% of my calories are from protein.



cclovesdis said:


> QOTD Thursday, 3/3: Share with us something that we might be surprised to learn about you.



Umm...I don't know; I am pretty boring.  Let me think.  Well, I was very religious growing up, and as a teen/young adult, I wanted to become a minister.  In college I started really studying apologetics and counter-arguments in an attempt to "save" my best friend/roommate who was an atheist.  Well, my studies ended up having the opposite effect of de-converting ME.  So...there went THAT career plan!  


Gotta run for now - I need to think up some good QOTDs since I will be your coach starting tomorrow!    Go Mickeys!

Nicole


----------



## HappyMatt

*QOTD Thursday, 3/3: Share with us something that we might be surprised to learn about you.*

I met my wife through improv comedy. We were in the same improv troop, became friends, then fell in love.


----------



## Disneywedding2010

*QOTD Thursday, 3/3: Share with us something that we might be surprised to learn about you.*



My late husband and I were exactly 7 months apart. He was born April of 83 and I was born Nov of 83.


----------



## dumbo_buddy

Princess Nancy said:


> Welcome from the other Nancy!
> 
> I live in Ohio, but was born in Jackson Heights, NY. Haven't been back there in ages! Actually, I do not know if I have been there since we moved 40 years ago. I have been to Long Island, where my Dad grew up though!
> 
> Nice to "meet" you!
> 
> Nancy



ah, a queens girl! my husband is from queens too. woodhaven. my mom grew up alot of places including long island. we live right between two bridges that take you to queens 



Rose&Mike said:


> Oh, pizza. I love pizza. Let's see, you could pretend you can't eat gluten. But really, I had pizza at least once a week even while I was losing. Usually thin crust, but you can still make the NY style work. Eat before you go--fruit or salad. Make sure you are hydrated--being thirsty can you make you think you are hungry. And most importantly plan for how much you want to have. If it's one piece, then put one piece on your plate and make sure the rest is out of easy reach. It's ok to take some home or even not finish it. Eat as slowly as you can. Put it down between bites--sounds silly, but I tend to eat food I really love too fast instead of enjoying it. Eating healthy and losing doesnt' mean you can't have treats. Have a fabulous time.



well, i managed to keep it to just one slice with mushrooms (and a few bites of my son's slice). luckily ny style pizza is thin crust. it was awesome. my friend had two slices AND a calzone. damn her metabolism!! still, today is about welcoming her home so if it means i need to go easy with dinner tonight then a-ok!! 

and i did put the food down between bites. it worked in making it last longer!



my3princes said:


> The interview was a little strange.  I went in prepared for all the ususal questions.  They asked me about previous experience and last job etc and that was it.  It was less than 15 minutes.  I did find out on the way out that they were only scheduled as 15 minute interviews.  I felt rushed   Apparently they do more indepth 2nd interviews if you make round 2.  They are hoping to make a decision next week so not sure when 2nd interviews would happen.  In any event I think I answered the questions that they did ask well and I certainly have way more knowledge and experience than they were looking for.  Finger crossed.  Thanks for all your good wishes and prayers



i hate those interviews that leave you not knowing how to feel about them! 15 minutes is so fast!



keenercam said:


> The fabulous thing is that I am wearing pants today that I have not been able to wear since early 2009 and they look nice and are very comfortable.  I can only imagine how great this would be going if I got the eating under control. I could kick myself.  UGH!
> 
> We leave for Disney tomorrow. I am excited beyond description.



two things are awesome about this: 1) fitting into old pants and 2) going to disney!!! yay! jealous!


----------



## keenercam

Nancy - Great job with pizza!!!


----------



## Stinasmom

*QOTD Thursday, 3/3: Share with us something that we might be surprised to learn about you.*

I am the "handyman" at our house. I can fix many things around the house along the lines of plumbing, electrical and general broken stuff. I have installed garbage disposals, insta-hots, refinished hardwood floors, painted interior and exterior walls. I built the play structure in our backyard and assisted with the carpentry and installation/build of our fencing and tri-level cedar deck. As the "stay at home parent" I take it upon myself to do as much work as possible and avoid hiring it out including heavy yard maintenance and landscaping. 

I just don't do car stuff. 

My DH does most of the grocery shopping, planning and cooking of dinners. 
I like the trade off, usually. He is a musican, composer, and artist... not the least bit "handy!"  It's worked for almost 22 years of marriage!

Marcy


----------



## keenercam

Stinasmom said:


> *QOTD Thursday, 3/3: Share with us something that we might be surprised to learn about you.*
> 
> I am the "handyman" at our house. I can fix many things around the house along the lines of plumbing, electrical and general broken stuff. I have installed garbage disposals, insta-hots, refinished hardwood floors, painted interior and exterior walls. I built the play structure in our backyard and assisted with the carpentry and installation/build of our fencing and tri-level cedar deck. As the "stay at home parent" I take it upon myself to do as much work as possible and avoid hiring it out including heavy yard maintenance and landscaping.
> 
> I just don't do car stuff.
> 
> My DH does most of the grocery shopping, planning and cooking of dinners.
> I like the trade off, usually. He is a musican, composer, and artist... not the least bit "handy!"  It's worked for almost 22 years of marriage!
> 
> Marcy



Marcy -- I am so impressed! I am not handy at all, so I am impressed with anyone (male or female) who can do that stuff.  It is so cool that your husband makes a living as a musician, composer and artist.  Very cool!


----------



## tigger813

Someone on DONALD asked for some help with protein ideas so I posted some links  that many of you may recognize from the last challenge! They are from a weight loss challenge that I participated in and WON in December! I will try and share some each week. I know many of you found them helpful so I thought I would share more with you all!!!!!!

http://www.weightlosschallenge.com/Week_1.pdf

http://www.weightlosschallenge.com/WLC2_Wk1_HO.pdf

http://www.weightlosschallenge.com/WLC3_Wk1_HO.pdf


TTFN


----------



## Rose&Mike

*ATTENTION: Big Changes Coming!!!*

Ok, only little changes, but hopefully I got your attention.

We will be merging the threads on Friday, March 25th. What does this mean? Well basically it means that we will no longer be reporting statistics for teams. This includes, HH, WIN and weekly weigh-ins. You will continue to send your team name in with your numbers, because it will make it easier for our record keepers to find you. Coaching and QOTD will be run from the main thread and I will only be updating the main thread.

This is the first time in a while that we have done a BL Team Challenge.  We decided to do a Team Challenge because we have such a large number of participants at the beginning of the year. As the temps continue to warm-up things will slow down. I realize that the thread will be busy at first, and for that reason, folks are welcome to continue to chat on their team threads if they would rather, but we strongly encourage everyone to move to the main thread. We will only be running one thread this summer.

Thank you to tggrrstarr (Kelli) for volunteering to coach the first week. She was scheduled to coach for Team Mickey, and since we had no one signed up to coach for Team Donald, we decided to merge a week early.

I have the following coaching spots available. Please send me a PM if you are interested. I am really excited about merging, and being able to catch up with some old friends and make some new ones. As always, if you have any questions, please send me a pm. 
Rose

3/25--3/31	tggrrstarr(Kelli)
4/1--4/7	
4/8--4/14	
4/15--4/21	
4/22--4/28	
4/29--5/5	
5/6--5/12	
5/13--5/20	Rose&Mike(Rose)


----------



## my3princes

keenercam said:


> Deb - I am glad you felt the interview went well, even if rushed.
> 
> Congrats to all the WINers!  I should really be doing that.  The scale has gone in the wrong direction for the 2nd week in a row and I know that it is because of very BAD food choices, late night eating, excessively large quantities of what is otherwise very healthy food, etc.  I have to get this under control. AND I have to stop eating all the calories I am burning doing my very disciplined exercise-every-single-day routine.
> 
> The fabulous thing is that I am wearing pants today that I have not been able to wear since early 2009 and they look nice and are very comfortable.  I can only imagine how great this would be going if I got the eating under control. I could kick myself.  UGH!
> 
> We leave for Disney tomorrow. I am excited beyond description.



Is this J's first trip?  Should be amazing.  Have a great time



Merryweather27 said:


> Awesome!  :
> 
> Good luck!  Hope it goes well!  My husband has an (ALL DAY! ) interview today too, so I will be sending good vibes to you both!
> 
> Nicole



How did his interview go?  All Day  must have been a second or third interview.  Wish him luck



HappyMatt said:


> *QOTD Thursday, 3/3: Share with us something that we might be surprised to learn about you.*
> 
> I met my wife through improv comedy. We were in the same improv troop, became friends, then fell in love.



Cool



Stinasmom said:


> *QOTD Thursday, 3/3: Share with us something that we might be surprised to learn about you.*
> 
> I am the "handyman" at our house. I can fix many things around the house along the lines of plumbing, electrical and general broken stuff. I have installed garbage disposals, insta-hots, refinished hardwood floors, painted interior and exterior walls. I built the play structure in our backyard and assisted with the carpentry and installation/build of our fencing and tri-level cedar deck. As the "stay at home parent" I take it upon myself to do as much work as possible and avoid hiring it out including heavy yard maintenance and landscaping.
> 
> I just don't do car stuff.
> 
> My DH does most of the grocery shopping, planning and cooking of dinners.
> I like the trade off, usually. He is a musican, composer, and artist... not the least bit "handy!"  It's worked for almost 22 years of marriage!
> 
> Marcy



That's me too.  We did all the button up on our house.  Chris is good with the rough stuff, but I do all the finish work.  I've roofed, sided, done plumbing, electric, poured concrete, laid floors, drywalled, paint, paper, toilets, appliances.  Heck recently I cut a hole in the wall and installed a pantry.  That was a bit of a surprise for DH   I can also change my tires and I mean changing the tires on the rims, change my oil and other automotive things (DH is a Toyota master tech, but my daddy showed me how to do things when I was growing up)  I can also drive a bulldozer, front end loader and dump truck.  I've towed a 30 ft travel trailer with a 25 foot bus.  I'm very creative and love to sew and create costumes.  I love computer design and mess around with that from time to time.  So why is it that I'm unemployed?  Maybe it's just underemployed since I'm still bartending and waitressing part time.  I'm also running the Lacrosse program for the town and that is 5 teams.  I'm a great volunteer.


----------



## disney1990

Something you don't know about me.

My granddaughter was diagnosed with cancer 4 years ago -- she was eight.  She is a 4 year survivor.  After that, my daughter decided that she wanted to become a nurse.  She passed her boards a month ago (at age 33) and is now a RN and just started working at major DC hospital 2 weeks ago.  Her ultimate goal is to work with children dealing with cancer.

Disney1990


----------



## Rose&Mike

Good job with the pizza Nancy!

*Cam*--have a great trip.

I'm enjoying the what you don't know about me stories.

QOTD--Hmmm let's see. What you don't know about me. Ok, I have a degree in social work and before DS was born, I worked with gang kids and kids who were incarerated in San Diego. They were the kids who were getting ready to be released. It was interesting. I was very young, and the folks at the facility would not let me shut the door when I was with the boys unless there was another staff member with me. It was in a pretty rough neighborhood. It's funny, because at the time, I was not really nervous, in retrospect I sometimes think--what was I thinking????? After DS was born I got a lot more cautious.

My foot was feeling pretty good today, but I am worn out. I might work out tomorrow, or I might just take it easy until the weekend. I am feeling pretty confident that I will be able to run a couple this weekend.


----------



## ScubaD

Hello teammates,

What you don't know about me is that I have been to Haiti three times and will go a fourth time in July.  Side note: I would like to be 230 pounds for this trip.  Did you know there are no fat people in Haiti, only when Americans visit.  We have a sister church that is located on the southwestern tip of Haiti right on the Caribbean.  Sad thing is we cannot go swimming because of the stuff that empties into it (use your imagination).  We partner with Reciprocal Ministries out of Florida if you are interested in checking them out (www.rminet.org).

On this trip will will be building a parsonage for a small church next to our sister church.  As our fundraiser I created a dinner show using a Disney theme.  I am hoping it goes over well, either they will love it or they will say we are schilling for an evil major corporation...oh well.

Dave


----------



## cclovesdis

Welcome to Healthy Habits Week 10!

Please read carefully. There are a few surprises this week!

My name is CC (short for Christina) and I will be your Healthy Habits coach for BL 11. I love the BL challenges and Healthy Habits has helped me significantly in achieving many of my goals.

*Some Background Information: *Thanks to donac (Dona-hostess of Team Donald) and jenanderson for their amazing help so I know how to coach!  I couldnt do this without seeing them in action previously.  I will be continuing the prizes that Jen started.

*Heres How Healthy Habits Works for Week 10:* This week, there will be *5* Healthy Habits (HH) to complete. The first two HHs will still be drinking water and exercising. The next 3 are below. At the end of each week, you will tally up the number of points you earned for the week and send me a private message with your total. There are 35 possible points for Week 10.

*Your total points (ex: 12/18) AND your team name should be in the subject of your PM.*

*This is a team competition.* On/about Tuesday evening, I will post the weeks results. I will share the number of participants on each team and the top scorers on each team. *New for BL 11: *I will also list the people who earned 7/7 on one or more of the HHs for the week. If you participated on the team with the most participants, you will be entered into a drawing for the week's prize. Each prize will have something to do with the 3rd Healthy Habit for the week. I will post the *3* winners and ask that they PM me their contact information. (Please Note: If you do not wish to be entered into the drawing, please let me know in your PM. I understand peoples WISHes for privacy.)

*Special for Week 10*: All participants on both teams who earn 35/35 points will be entered into a drawing for the 4th prize.

Participation in Healthy Habits is entirely optional, but I encourage you to participate and help your team be on top for the week. Good luck on your journey and I hope that HHs helps you as much as it continues to help me!

Welcome to Health Habits Week 10

*Week 10 is 3/4-3/10*

This week's 5 Healthy Habits are:
1) Drink *Eight* 8 oz. glasses of water.
2) Exercise a minimum of *30* minutes a day.
3) Journal you food.*
4) Eat a total of 5 servings of fruits and veggies per day.
5) Write down 1 positive aspect of your day each day.**

*Journaling is something that is very important for many of us so it's back for another week. I encourage you to journal infomation like PointsPlus, calories, fat, etc., but even just writing down every bite you had that day is great! 

***Also Special for Week 10:* Share your list of positives on your team thread on any day Friday, March 11-Monday, March 14 and you will be entered into a drawing for the 5th and final prize for Week 10!

Remember, every participant counts, regardless of the number of points you earn!

If you have any questions, please feel free to ask!


----------



## ScubaD

So it is weigh-in day at Weight Watchers.  I am leaving as soon as I press "send" so there is no turning back.  Every week since I have been going I have lost weight, of which I am very pleased.  I am not sure about tonight.  I did not exceed my food intake, I exercised with P90X every day, but you know when you have those feelings, huh?!

Anyway, I know I did everything I was supposed to and the scale is only one of many signs of our success.  So if I have a "+" in front of my weight results for the week I will be OK with that.  And I will not change a thing about my daily activities, I know everything works out just as it should "over time"

See you in a couple of hours.

Dave


----------



## tigger813

ScubaD said:


> So it is weigh-in day at Weight Watchers.  I am leaving as soon as I press "send" so there is no turning back.  Every week since I have been going I have lost weight, of which I am very pleased.  I am not sure about tonight.  I did not exceed my food intake, I exercised with P90X every day, but you know when you have those feelings, huh?!
> 
> Anyway, I know I did everything I was supposed to and the scale is only one of many signs of our success.  So if I have a "+" in front of my weight results for the week I will be OK with that.  And I will not change a thing about my daily activities, I know everything works out just as it should "over time"
> 
> See you in a couple of hours.
> 
> Dave



Good luck, Dave and that's a great attitude to have!!!!!

7 miles completed for the day! I put a 5 mile WATP workout in for the morning so I can finish the week off right! My mother called right in the middle of the first BL mile and then just kept talking. She asked what I was doing and I told her and then she kept asking me if I was ok as I was panting. UGH!!!!! SO frustrating when I thought I had some time to get it done. The girls came upstairs for me when Brian told them I needed to get my workout in!

Well, tomorrow is weigh in day and also the day I get a brand new look! I have no idea what I want done with my hair. I know that I want to keep my hair somewhat long as everyone says it makes me look so much younger. I'm a little nervous as I've had the same hairstyle for so many years. I'm also excited about getting my new look as I've worked hard for it!

Going to go tuck the kids into bed and then drink some more water and maybe make a cup of tea. We're watching the Bruins, well, we were, until I realized that it was time for American Idol!

Have a great night and I look forward to seeing everyone's great losses tomorrow!

Good luck to you all!!!!!

TTFN


----------



## cclovesdis

Evening Everyone!

Today was a beginning to become usual, not so wonderful, far from OP day.  I am determined not to binge tomorrow. Wish me luck.



Connie96 said:


> Our TOP FIVE WINners for this period are:
> 5) liesel . . . . . . . . . . . . . . -2.46%
> 4) HappyMatt. . . . . . . . . . -2.55%
> 3) KristiMc. . . . . . . . . . . . -2.88%
> 2) Stinasmom . . . . . . . . . -3.02%
> And (drumroll) our Number One WINner is:
> 1) ScubaD . . . . . . . . . . . . -3.23%




Congrats to all our WINners!



tigger813 said:


> I just finished the Leslie Sansone 4 Fast Miles! I just love her workouts.



I have her 5-mile, 12 min. each mile one. How fast is this one?

*dumbo_buddy*: Great job with your pizza lunch! soaking 

*Princess Nancy*: I drink regular Lipton tea-from a tea bag and without any sweetener. 



Rose&Mike said:


> I must have been retaining all kinds of water, because I am back to the top end of my maintain today.



Congrats! You are rocking maintaining! 



liesel said:


> Yay!  Man, this measuring every four weeks is coming at a bad week for me.    I was so suprised to lose so much off my hips and not as much off my waist, until I realized I was retaining water.  I remeasured this morning, and I had lost an additional inch off my waist!



 Wonderful that you are taking your body's changes in stride! 



my3princes said:


> The interview was a little strange.  I went in prepared for all the ususal questions.  They asked me about previous experience and last job etc and that was it.  It was less than 15 minutes.  I did find out on the way out that they were only scheduled as 15 minute interviews.  I felt rushed   Apparently they do more indepth 2nd interviews if you make round 2.  They are hoping to make a decision next week so not sure when 2nd interviews would happen.  In any event I think I answered the questions that they did ask well and I certainly have way more knowledge and experience than they were looking for.  Finger crossed.  Thanks for all your good wishes and prayers



 Keeping my fingers crossed for you!



keenercam said:


> The fabulous thing is that I am wearing pants today that I have not been able to wear since early 2009 and they look nice and are very comfortable.  I can only imagine how great this would be going if I got the eating under control. I could kick myself.  UGH!
> 
> We leave for Disney tomorrow. I am excited beyond description.



Enjoy your trip! And, wear those pants proudly! 



Merryweather27 said:


> I have become a skim milk fiend trying to make sure I get enough calcium in.  It also is really great on protein so I think I will be keeping this up even after the cast comes off.  I find I do better when I eat more protein...not low-carb or anything, just making sure 25-30% of my calories are from protein.



 I do so much better when I devour dairy myself!

Thanks for coaching starting tomorrow!



HappyMatt said:


> *QOTD Thursday, 3/3: Share with us something that we might be surprised to learn about you.*
> 
> I met my wife through improv comedy. We were in the same improv troop, became friends, then fell in love.



 I always love hearing that couples were friends first. 



Disneywedding2010 said:


> *QOTD Thursday, 3/3: Share with us something that we might be surprised to learn about you.*
> 
> 
> 
> My late husband and I were exactly 7 months apart. He was born April of 83 and I was born Nov of 83.



 I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## cclovesdis

Stinasmom said:


> *QOTD Thursday, 3/3: Share with us something that we might be surprised to learn about you.*
> 
> I am the "handyman" at our house. I can fix many things around the house along the lines of plumbing, electrical and general broken stuff. I have installed garbage disposals, insta-hots, refinished hardwood floors, painted interior and exterior walls. I built the play structure in our backyard and assisted with the carpentry and installation/build of our fencing and tri-level cedar deck. As the "stay at home parent" I take it upon myself to do as much work as possible and avoid hiring it out including heavy yard maintenance and landscaping.
> 
> I just don't do car stuff.
> 
> My DH does most of the grocery shopping, planning and cooking of dinners.
> I like the trade off, usually. He is a musican, composer, and artist... not the least bit "handy!"  It's worked for almost 22 years of marriage!
> 
> Marcy



 I'm with Cam. I  people who can do all that "handy" stuff. I have to think about which screwdriver is which and it's a 50/50 chance. 



tigger813 said:


> Someone on DONALD asked for some help with protein ideas so I posted some links  that many of you may recognize from the last challenge! They are from a weight loss challenge that I participated in and WON in December! I will try and share some each week. I know many of you found them helpful so I thought I would share more with you all!!!!!!



Thanks!



my3princes said:


> That's me too.  We did all the button up on our house.  Chris is good with the rough stuff, but I do all the finish work.  I've roofed, sided, done plumbing, electric, poured concrete, laid floors, drywalled, paint, paper, toilets, appliances.  Heck recently I cut a hole in the wall and installed a pantry.  That was a bit of a surprise for DH   I can also change my tires and I mean changing the tires on the rims, change my oil and other automotive things (DH is a Toyota master tech, but my daddy showed me how to do things when I was growing up)  I can also drive a bulldozer, front end loader and dump truck.  I've towed a 30 ft travel trailer with a 25 foot bus.  I'm very creative and love to sew and create costumes.  I love computer design and mess around with that from time to time.  So why is it that I'm unemployed?  Maybe it's just underemployed since I'm still bartending and waitressing part time.  I'm also running the Lacrosse program for the town and that is 5 teams.  I'm a great volunteer.



 to you too! I love hearing about your newest project!



disney1990 said:


> Something you don't know about me.
> 
> My granddaughter was diagnosed with cancer 4 years ago -- she was eight.  She is a 4 year survivor.  After that, my daughter decided that she wanted to become a nurse.  She passed her boards a month ago (at age 33) and is now a RN and just started working at major DC hospital 2 weeks ago.  Her ultimate goal is to work with children dealing with cancer.



 Glad to hear that she is a survivor and congrats to your DD!



Rose&Mike said:


> I'm enjoying the what you don't know about me stories.
> 
> *Same here!*
> 
> QOTD--Hmmm let's see. What you don't know about me. Ok, I have a degree in social work and before DS was born, I worked with gang kids and kids who were incarerated in San Diego. They were the kids who were getting ready to be released. It was interesting. I was very young, and the folks at the facility would not let me shut the door when I was with the boys unless there was another staff member with me. It was in a pretty rough neighborhood. It's funny, because at the time, I was not really nervous, in retrospect I sometimes think--what was I thinking????? After DS was born I got a lot more cautious.



It's amazing what we once did! 



ScubaD said:


> Hello teammates,
> 
> What you don't know about me is that I have been to Haiti three times and will go a fourth time in July.  Side note: I would like to be 230 pounds for this trip.  Did you know there are no fat people in Haiti, only when Americans visit.  We have a sister church that is located on the southwestern tip of Haiti right on the Caribbean.  Sad thing is we cannot go swimming because of the stuff that empties into it (use your imagination).  We partner with Reciprocal Ministries out of Florida if you are interested in checking them out (www.rminet.org).
> 
> On this trip will will be building a parsonage for a small church next to our sister church.  As our fundraiser I created a dinner show using a Disney theme.  I am hoping it goes over well, either they will love it or they will say we are schilling for an evil major corporation...oh well.
> 
> Dave



You are such a wonderful friend to all! 



ScubaD said:


> So it is weigh-in day at Weight Watchers.  I am leaving as soon as I press "send" so there is no turning back.  Every week since I have been going I have lost weight, of which I am very pleased.  I am not sure about tonight.  I did not exceed my food intake, I exercised with P90X every day, but you know when you have those feelings, huh?!
> 
> Anyway, I know I did everything I was supposed to and the scale is only one of many signs of our success.  So if I have a "+" in front of my weight results for the week I will be OK with that.  And I will not change a thing about my daily activities, I know everything works out just as it should "over time"
> 
> See you in a couple of hours.
> 
> Dave



 for weigh-in!


----------



## tigger813

CC- The 4 fast miles is about 50 min. total. I am doing the 5 mile walk tomorrow morning as my last chance workout! I like that one too but my favorite one is the 3 mile Pilates walk! I'm just going for distance this week! I'm hooked again!

I was down 2.2 for the week as of this morning so I'm excited for a big loss! It's PMS week and I have none of the symptoms this week because I'm so busy and the working out really has helped me to not feel miserable. I have been getting some cleaning done which is the positive part of PMS. Brian and I joked when I got pregnant that we should've known it because I did NO cleaning until the end of my pregnancy when I was nesting!

Have a great night! I'm done for the evening on the DIS! Yeah, like that's really going to happen! But I feel the need to play Spider Solitaire before heading to bed!

TTFN


----------



## ScubaD

So it wasn't as bad as I thought.  Down another 2.6 pounds.  Here is the rest of the story...I missed my workout yesterday and my weight this morning was 1 pound heavier than last week.  So I fasted for most of the day and did two P90X workouts.

But it was down, now to look forward to next week and if I am lower by 0.8 pounds then I have reached 40 pounds.

Dave


----------



## Princess Nancy

ScubaD said:


> So it wasn't as bad as I thought.  Down another 2.6 pounds.  Here is the rest of the story...I missed my workout yesterday and my weight this morning was 1 pound heavier than last week.  So I fasted for most of the day and did two P90X workouts.
> 
> But it was down, now to look forward to next week and if I am lower by 0.8 pounds then I have reached 40 pounds.
> 
> Dave




Way to go Dave!


----------



## Merryweather27

Hi, everyone!  I will be your coach for the next week.  

First, I just want to give a round of applause to everyone who started with us at New Year's and is still plugging along with us today...you have been at it now for *SIXTY-TWO DAYS!* .  You all deserve congratulations!  That is an accomplishment in and of itself.  I can only speak for myself, really, but that is the longest I have ever stuck with a re-dedication to healthy living before.  

Now, for Friday's QOTD:

3/4/2011: What have you never done at Disney (WDW, DL, DLP, any park really), that you want to do on your next trip? 

I want to take the Segway tour at Epcot that goes through World Showcase.  I also want to do Keys to the Kingdom in MK, but DH is like a little kid when it comes to cool tech, so the Segway tour wins first priority. 


Back in a bit with some replies!


----------



## Merryweather27

my3princes said:


> The interview was a little strange.  I went in prepared for all the ususal questions.  They asked me about previous experience and last job etc and that was it.  It was less than 15 minutes.  I did find out on the way out that they were only scheduled as 15 minute interviews.  I felt rushed   Apparently they do more indepth 2nd interviews if you make round 2.  They are hoping to make a decision next week so not sure when 2nd interviews would happen.  In any event I think I answered the questions that they did ask well and I certainly have way more knowledge and experience than they were looking for.  Finger crossed.  Thanks for all your good wishes and prayers



That is definitely weird that they scheduled them so short, but it sounds like it went well for how quick it was.  Fingers and toes crossed for good news!  



my3princes said:


> How did his interview go?  All Day  must have been a second or third interview.  Wish him luck


  Yeah, he had a phone interview for them last week sometime.  Weirdly, today's was shorter than expected for him too!  He was supposed to meet with the HR guy, then some tech guys, then go to lunch with everybody, then the HR guy again, but they sent him home after lunch.  Otherwise he thought it went well but we won't know at least until Monday if he gets to the final interview.



tigger813 said:


> Someone on DONALD asked for some help with protein ideas so I posted some links  that many of you may recognize from the last challenge! They are from a weight loss challenge that I participated in and WON in December! I will try and share some each week. I know many of you found them helpful so I thought I would share more with you all!!!!!!
> 
> http://www.weightlosschallenge.com/Week_1.pdf
> 
> http://www.weightlosschallenge.com/WLC2_Wk1_HO.pdf
> 
> http://www.weightlosschallenge.com/WLC3_Wk1_HO.pdf
> 
> TTFN



Interesting links - that's a lot of info to absorb!  I saved those to my desktop to read through more carefully later.



disney1990 said:


> Something you don't know about me.
> 
> My granddaughter was diagnosed with cancer 4 years ago -- she was eight.  She is a 4 year survivor.  After that, my daughter decided that she wanted to become a nurse.  She passed her boards a month ago (at age 33) and is now a RN and just started working at major DC hospital 2 weeks ago.  Her ultimate goal is to work with children dealing with cancer.
> 
> Disney1990



Glad your granddaughter is a survivor...and your daughter is an inspiration for turning such a challenge into a calling!



ScubaD said:


> On this trip will will be building a parsonage for a small church next to our sister church.  As our fundraiser I created a dinner show using a Disney theme.  I am hoping it goes over well, either they will love it or they will say we are schilling for an evil major corporation...oh well.



How fun!  I think they will love it.  And if they don't, well, they can suck it up...I mean, how can you complain about a fundraiser for such a good cause?



cclovesdis said:


> Welcome to Healthy Habits Week 10!
> 
> 5) Write down 1 positive aspect of your day each day.**



I can see this one being very helpful!  Positive mental outlook is great for motivation and helps ward off discouragement.



tigger813 said:


> Well, tomorrow is weigh in day and also the day I get a brand new look! I have no idea what I want done with my hair. I know that I want to keep my hair somewhat long as everyone says it makes me look so much younger. I'm a little nervous as I've had the same hairstyle for so many years. I'm also excited about getting my new look as I've worked hard for it!



Awesome!  It's always exciting and a little nerve-wracking to go for a new look, but I'm sure it'll be great!

Good night, Mickeys!

Nicole


----------



## tigger813

Morning Losers!!!!

I got up and did 5 miles. Stomach was sore at the beginning not sure if it was bloat or muscles but it subsided the more I did! I'll do my weigh in before I hop in the shower.

Girls are both up eating breakfast and watching tv. I'm folding laundry so we can put it away when we get home this afternoon.

Slept ok. DH's pager went off in the middle of the night but I'm not sure if he actually got up or not. I was pretty much awake from 4:30 on. I did wait until the alarm went off at 5 to get up. He took today off and of course I have to work and get my hair done. 

Good laundry all folded, now the hard part of putting it away will come later.

Time to make the girls' lunches.

QOTD: We didn't get a chance to do the Segway Tour in WS on our last trip. We will do it sometime, just don't know when. Going on our first cruise (PCC3.0) next summer and hoping to visit DL in 2-3 years. 

Time to get moving! I'll be back on this afternoon!

TTFN


----------



## poochie

Merryweather27 said:


> Friday's QOTD:
> 
> 3/3/2011: What have you never done at Disney (WDW, DL, DLP, any park really), that you want to do on your next trip?



Would you beieve I have never been to the boardwalk in WDW. So this June I hope to visit the boardwalk on my first day instead of going right to the park as we usually do.


----------



## dumbo_buddy

disney1990 said:


> Something you don't know about me.
> 
> My granddaughter was diagnosed with cancer 4 years ago -- she was eight.  She is a 4 year survivor.  After that, my daughter decided that she wanted to become a nurse.  She passed her boards a month ago (at age 33) and is now a RN and just started working at major DC hospital 2 weeks ago.  Her ultimate goal is to work with children dealing with cancer.
> 
> Disney1990



i can't imagine having to go through what your daughter and granddaughter did. what a terrible thing. but at the same time, what a wonderful thing that she is a survivor! that is so great that your daughter decided to go into nursing! i have so much respect for nurses. they work so hard. my mom actually JUST became a nurse! she retired from her job and at age 60 became an R.N. 



Merryweather27 said:


> Hi, everyone!  I will be your coach for the next week.
> 
> 3/3/2011: What have you never done at Disney (WDW, DL, DLP, any park really), that you want to do on your next trip?



hi! i'm looking forward to my first week on here and having a coach to help in my healthy living journey!!

something i haven't done on any trip to WDW that i want to do on my next trip? *The WDW Marathon!!* i just did the princess and although i pretty much wanted to die, i want more! a bucket list sort of thing. 

but if we're talking more disney-ish things like at the parks, one thing i've never really done is just RELAXED anywhere. i tried to this past weekend but pre-race jitters got the best of me. i'd like to sit by the pool for more than 20 min with my husband and son  have to stop going all commando all the time! it might be too cold in january though so maybe just sit on the boardwalk and relax would be nice!



tigger813 said:


> Morning Losers!!!!
> 
> I got up and did 5 miles. Stomach was sore at the beginning not sure if it was bloat or muscles but it subsided the more I did! I'll do my weigh in before I hop in the shower.
> 
> He took today off and of course I have to work and get my hair done.



i always try to weigh myself post workout and pre shower. seems i can usually get .5 lbs less! lol! 

enjoy getting your hair done. i love getting mine done. the best is when they wash your hair. if i ever win the lottery i'm totally going to get my hair washed and blown out like once a week. love that.



poochie said:


> Would you beieve I have never been to the boardwalk in WDW. So this June I hope to visit the boardwalk on my first day instead of going right to the park as we usually do.



oh you MUST go to the boardwalk! that was one thing we always skipped too until we decided one time to walk from EPCOT to MGM. you pass the boardwalk on the way. it's a really neat place and the food choices are great! now, every trip we take we walk to/from EPCOT and DHS at least one time! it's such a peaceful walk. enjoy it!

****************

i'm having someone come over at 10 this morning to watch the munchkin so i can try to get a little workout in. i haven't done ANYTHING since the half marathon and i MUST get back into it. usually my short runs are 4 miles. i might not push for that but instead just see how i feel. DH is taking DS to his parents house in the poconos tomorrow so i'll have all day to go out and do another run which is nice. DH's parents are certifiably nuts so i opt out of visits whenever i can.


----------



## Rose&Mike

Thank you for coaching last week CC!!!

Liesel--We do a very modified Galloway, we walk a minute every mile on long runs, and I really think it works. Both of the halves we have run at Disney, we have been beside Jeff Galloway at some point during the race. And I think training to finish is definitely the way to go at the beginning. I still don't do formal speed work, and my time has continued to improve. Part of it is training, and I think part is the weight still coming off. It's amazing how much faster I am since last fall and I am only down about 8 pounds since September (50 total). Can't wait to hear how it's going!



ScubaD said:


> So it wasn't as bad as I thought.  Down another 2.6 pounds.  Here is the rest of the story...I missed my workout yesterday and my weight this morning was 1 pound heavier than last week.  So I fasted for most of the day and did two P90X workouts.
> 
> But it was down, now to look forward to next week and if I am lower by 0.8 pounds then I have reached 40 pounds.
> 
> Dave


Congrats Dave! 



Merryweather27 said:


> Hi, everyone!  I will be your coach for the next week.
> 
> First, I just want to give a round of applause to everyone who started with us at New Year's and is still plugging along with us today...you have been at it now for *SIXTY-TWO DAYS!* .  You all deserve congratulations!  That is an accomplishment in and of itself.  I can only speak for myself, really, but that is the longest I have ever stuck with a re-dedication to healthy living before.
> 
> Now, for Friday's QOTD:
> 
> 3/3/2011: What have you never done at Disney (WDW, DL, DLP, any park really), that you want to do on your next trip?
> 
> I want to take the Segway tour at Epcot that goes through World Showcase.  I also want to do Keys to the Kingdom in MK, but DH is like a little kid when it comes to cool tech, so the Segway tour wins first priority.
> 
> 
> Back in a bit with some replies!


ITA--Congrats to everyone who is still here! 62 days is fabulous! I hope everyone is learning that it really is ok to not be perfect, but to just keep swimming.

We have done the keys to the kingdom and the Segway tour. They are both so fun! We did the segway tour in December. I'll post a picture if I get a chance. I was VERY nervous, but I think all the time I spend on the elliptical really helped, because I had no trouble balancing!



poochie said:


> Would you beieve I have never been to the boardwalk in WDW. So this June I hope to visit the boardwalk on my first day instead of going right to the park as we usually do.


I LOVE the boardwalk! We stay there whenever we can. As Mike will attest, I am not very good at "relaxing". But I can just sit on the boardwalk and people watch. On Tuesday before we left, we rented a surrey bike and rode around--it's harder to get up those hills than you would think!

*Nancy*--have a great run today! I think I'm going to try running tomorrow or Sunday. We can wear jeans on Friday to work, so I'm going to wear my inserts today, and see how it goes!

QOTD--I want to rent one of those little boats and ride around the lake at the boardwalk. And we are contemplating parasailing, but only if we can do it tandem.

Have a great day everyone. I hope everone interviewing gets good news. And I hope the scale shows good things. But remember, no matter what, be kind to yourself today. Do the best that you can for where you are today.


----------



## my3princes

Merryweather27 said:


> Hi, everyone!  I will be your coach for the next week.
> 
> First, I just want to give a round of applause to everyone who started with us at New Year's and is still plugging along with us today...you have been at it now for *SIXTY-TWO DAYS!* .  You all deserve congratulations!  That is an accomplishment in and of itself.  I can only speak for myself, really, but that is the longest I have ever stuck with a re-dedication to healthy living before.
> 
> Now, for Friday's QOTD:
> 
> 3/3/2011: What have you never done at Disney (WDW, DL, DLP, any park really), that you want to do on your next trip?
> 
> I want to take the Segway tour at Epcot that goes through World Showcase.  I also want to do Keys to the Kingdom in MK, but DH is like a little kid when it comes to cool tech, so the Segway tour wins first priority.
> 
> 
> Back in a bit with some replies!



Our next new Disney experience is one that no one has experienced yet.  We are planning to go to Aulani.  Hopefully we'll be able to get reservations for next July as we have our Hawaiian cruise booked for 8/4/12.  Can't wait.



Rose&Mike said:


> QOTD--I want to rent one of those little boats and ride around the lake at the boardwalk. And we are contemplating parasailing, but only if we can do it tandem.
> 
> Have a great day everyone. I hope everone interviewing gets good news. And I hope the scale shows good things. But remember, no matter what, be kind to yourself today. Do the best that you can for where you are today.



We did parasailing a couple of years ago.  We did tandem, but each adult took a child with us.  Nick and I went together.  It was amazing.  So calm and peaceful up there and the views were amazing


----------



## dumbo_buddy

i know i'm late in the game and this has probably already been discussed but i'm wondering what everyone is doing for their diet. weight watchers? south beach? 

i am using caloriecount.about.com to log my food and calorie intake every day. i'm doing my best to be honest with what i'm eating and trying to stick to 1200 calories a day. because i'm insulin resistant, it's that much harder to take weight off. i am very bad about cheating or "forgetting" what i really ate.

i'm curious what everyone's day looks like as far as what you eat. i am planning on giving up processed foods for Lent.  i think it will be hard but i also think it will be beneficial. i'm trying to plan ahead on what to eat!


----------



## keenercam

ScubaD said:


> Hello teammates,
> 
> What you don't know about me is that I have been to Haiti three times and will go a fourth time in July.  Side note: I would like to be 230 pounds for this trip.  Did you know there are no fat people in Haiti, only when Americans visit.  We have a sister church that is located on the southwestern tip of Haiti right on the Caribbean.  Sad thing is we cannot go swimming because of the stuff that empties into it (use your imagination).  We partner with Reciprocal Ministries out of Florida if you are interested in checking them out (www.rminet.org).
> 
> On this trip will will be building a parsonage for a small church next to our sister church.  As our fundraiser I created a dinner show using a Disney theme.  I am hoping it goes over well, either they will love it or they will say we are schilling for an evil major corporation...oh well.
> 
> Dave




This is so awesome, Dave.   My "adopted son", J, is from Haiti.  He came to my son's high school through the friendship of Andrew's school principal and a Priest who started Hands Together to serve the people of Haiti and who has been there since 1996.  Andrew's school gave J a scholarship and they take care of his activities and books, and we provide a home and love and support, etc.  I am hoping that by helping one person, whose goal is to get a good education and return to Haiti to serve the children there, we are working toward a better world, or at least better conditions for some small portion of the young population there.  I am personally grateful for what you are doing.  God bless you and yours.


----------



## keenercam

Good morning, everyone! Just wanted to say hello.  I have been missing you all. I feel like once I get through the piles on my desk and get out of here at noon, I will breath easier.  J. is taking the TOEFL exam today and I am a nervous wreck for him.  I am also nervous because I have to drive the boys and myself to the airport this afternoon, and since I really don't drive much, that is nerve-wracking for me.

Actually, that reminds me of the QOTD that said tell us something that would surprise others:  I was born blind.  I had paralyzed eye muscles that were diagnosed when I was about 6 weeks old.  A team of specialists from Germany and France and the US operated on me at Wills Eye Hospital, doing very experimental surgery, and implanted artificial muscles (kind of like rubber bands).  I was able to see though my eyes have never worked together, and I had major eye surgery to have those muscles replaced every year to 18 months until I was about 12 and the scar tissue was too significant to risk the surgery.  The expectation was I'd lose my sight completely, though that never happened (obviously).  I am really fortunate because though I have no depth perception, phsysiologically (my eyes work completely independently), I have been able to drive.  The past few years, my vision has seriously deteriorated and I drive now only to and from work and local errands.  In October 2009, we bought my dream car because we figured it will be the last car I'll drive and perhaps, not much longer.  I am holding out as long as I feel I am not putting anyone at risk but I know my driving days are numbered. I fall or trip all too frequently (several times while running outside, and during my first full marathon in January 2007), but am grateful for the life I've been able to see, and not just experience.


----------



## Holly324

Good morning everyone!  I hope your week is going well!  Although I haven't been posting, I am still here!  I am going to go ahead and weigh in today.  My usual day is Monday, but the way things have been going, I have no idea what will be going on on Monday.  

Good news!!   My DH just found out yesterday that he was accepted into the veterinary school of his choice!!!  We are so excited!  We get to stay close to family, it will be in-state tuition instead of out of state, and since he was in the military and joined in our state, he gets other benefits as well!  His spring break is next week, so we will be heading to the town of our new college and start house (apartment) hunting next week.  

So sorry I have been so busy and have not been able to post as much as I would have liked to.  I'm here though! Have a great weekend everyone!


----------



## dis-happy

keenercam said:


> Good morning, everyone! Just wanted to say hello.  I have been missing you all. I feel like once I get through the piles on my desk and get out of here at noon, I will breath easier.  J. is taking the TOEFL exam today and I am a nervous wreck for him.  I am also nervous because I have to drive the boys and myself to the airport this afternoon, and since I really don't drive much, that is nerve-wracking for me.
> 
> Actually, that reminds me of the QOTD that said tell us something that would surprise others:  I was born blind.  I had paralyzed eye muscles that were diagnosed when I was about 6 weeks old.  A team of specialists from Germany and France and the US operated on me at Wills Eye Hospital, doing very experimental surgery, and implanted artificial muscles (kind of like rubber bands).  I was able to see though my eyes have never worked together, and I had major eye surgery to have those muscles replaced every year to 18 months until I was about 12 and the scar tissue was too significant to risk the surgery.  The expectation was I'd lose my sight completely, though that never happened (obviously).  I am really fortunate because though I have no depth perception, phsysiologically (my eyes work completely independently), I have been able to drive.  The past few years, my vision has seriously deteriorated and I drive now only to and from work and local errands.  In October 2009, we bought my dream car because we figured it will be the last car I'll drive and perhaps, not much longer.  I am holding out as long as I feel I am not putting anyone at risk but I know my driving days are numbered. I fall or trip all too frequently (several times while running outside, and during my first full marathon in January 2007), but am grateful for the life I've been able to see, and not just experience.



This leaves me speechless.  Wow.  Remember meeting you IRL a few years ago and hope we get to meet up again sometime. 



QOTD: 4th of July at WDW.  We are going this summer to experience the fireworks.  Can't wait!


Friday weigh-in: down 2.5 lbs!  With my jammies on.  Guess I could have squeezed out another half lb. there in the buff, but since I've moved my scale to the dining room it might give the neighbors a bit of a show.  Still happy with the 2.5 though!


----------



## ScubaD

keenercam said:


> This is so awesome, Dave.   My "adopted son", J, is from Haiti.  He came to my son's high school through the friendship of Andrew's school principal and a Priest who started Hands Together to serve the people of Haiti and who has been there since 1996.  Andrew's school gave J a scholarship and they take care of his activities and books, and we provide a home and love and support, etc.  I am hoping that by helping one person, whose goal is to get a good education and return to Haiti to serve the children there, we are working toward a better world, or at least better conditions for some small portion of the young population there.  I am personally grateful for what you are doing.  God bless you and yours.



That is great.  J is a very lucky and fortunate young man.  We too believe that education is the avenue out of poverty and as you know most families in Haiti cannot afford to send their kids to school which is why there is almost a 90% illiterate rate in the country.

We support the education of two kids in the church in Haiti, and our church supports nearly 140 kids with the education tuition.  We do this through the "Hope for Kidz" program. Great thing is we get to spend time with the kids and their parents when we travel to Haiti.  So COOL!!!

Dave


----------



## keenercam

Holly324 said:


> Good news!!   My DH just found out yesterday that he was accepted into the veterinary school of his choice!!!  We are so excited!  We get to stay close to family, it will be in-state tuition instead of out of state, and since he was in the military and joined in our state, he gets other benefits as well!  His spring break is next week, so we will be heading to the town of our new college and start house (apartment) hunting next week.


What fabulous news! Congratulations to your husband!! I am so happy that you won't have to go too far from home.  I know how competitive the vet school application process is, as my partner's daughter went through it a few years ago (she is graduating in May and just found out her internship!).  Kudos to DH!!!  



dis-happy said:


> This leaves me speechless.  Wow.  Remember meeting you IRL a few years ago and hope we get to meet up again sometime.
> 
> 
> 
> QOTD: 4th of July at WDW.  We are going this summer to experience the fireworks.  Can't wait!
> 
> 
> Friday weigh-in: down 2.5 lbs!  With my jammies on.  Guess I could have squeezed out another half lb. there in the buff, but since I've moved my scale to the dining room it might give the neighbors a bit of a show.  Still happy with the 2.5 though!



Congrats on the loss! I hope we will meet again, maybe at a WDW race!  We spent the fourth of July in the MK in 2009 and it was insanely mobbed.  They actually routed people out of Tomorrowland into the backstage area where people had blankets on the ground (amid tractor trailers, etc.) in the "parking lots" back there to watch the fireworks.  We watched from Main Street and I literally could not lift my arms to take pictures - it was that crowded! I hope it isn't that crowded this year.



ScubaD said:


> That is great.  J is a very lucky and fortunate young man.  We too believe that education is the avenue out of poverty and as you know most families in Haiti cannot afford to send their kids to school which is why there is almost a 90% illiterate rate in the country.
> 
> We support the education of two kids in the church in Haiti, and our church supports nearly 140 kids with the education tuition.  We do this through the "Hope for Kidz" program. Great thing is we get to spend time with the kids and their parents when we travel to Haiti.  So COOL!!!
> 
> Dave



Dave - I LOVE that we have this "connection". It is a truly wonderful thing you are doing.  I am so glad to know there are so many organizations working to help in Haiti.  I was blown away to read more about HT on its website and to realize just how much it is doing in Cite Soleil.  It has 8 campuses, including a high school, and the children get 2 meals a day.  They have also established a free clinic and an outreach program for the elderly.  It is the largest employer in the area.  Someday, I hope to help the organization in some more concrete way, but for now, we help build a future, one life at a time, right?  I really, really look forward to hearing more about your trip this summer as it gets closer.  Just think of how much more fit you will be this trip.  What an awesome goal!


----------



## tigger813

Down 2.4 for the week so I only have 6.4 until my ultimate goal. I hope to be there in 3 weeks for girls' weekend in Queechee, VT! I jsut have to get in workouts this weekend and not drink or eat too much. I had some chipotle tostitos for a snack and then had my protein bar! Not sure what to have to eat for supper!

Time to head out for my new hair do!!! Wish me luck!!!!

TTFN


----------



## KristiMc

tigger813 said:


> Down 2.4 for the week so I only have 6.4 until my ultimate goal. I hope to be there in 3 weeks for girls' weekend in Queechee, VT! I jsut have to get in workouts this weekend and not drink or eat too much. I had some chipotle tostitos for a snack and then had my protein bar! Not sure what to have to eat for supper!
> 
> Time to head out for my new hair do!!! Wish me luck!!!!
> 
> TTFN



Way to go!!


----------



## my3princes

Holly324 said:


> Good morning everyone!  I hope your week is going well!  Although I haven't been posting, I am still here!  I am going to go ahead and weigh in today.  My usual day is Monday, but the way things have been going, I have no idea what will be going on on Monday.
> 
> Good news!!   My DH just found out yesterday that he was accepted into the veterinary school of his choice!!!  We are so excited!  We get to stay close to family, it will be in-state tuition instead of out of state, and since he was in the military and joined in our state, he gets other benefits as well!  His spring break is next week, so we will be heading to the town of our new college and start house (apartment) hunting next week.
> 
> So sorry I have been so busy and have not been able to post as much as I would have liked to.  I'm here though! Have a great weekend everyone!



That's fabulous news.  good luck finding a place to live



tigger813 said:


> Down 2.4 for the week so I only have 6.4 until my ultimate goal. I hope to be there in 3 weeks for girls' weekend in Queechee, VT! I jsut have to get in workouts this weekend and not drink or eat too much. I had some chipotle tostitos for a snack and then had my protein bar! Not sure what to have to eat for supper!
> 
> Time to head out for my new hair do!!! Wish me luck!!!!
> 
> TTFN



What are you girls doing in Quechee.  It's 10 minutes from me.  Can't say that we go there much other than that's where my kids ski.  If the sap is running I'd invite you girls over to see how maple syrup in made.


----------



## Disneywedding2010

*3/3/2011: What have you never done at Disney (WDW, DL, DLP, any park really), that you want to do on your next trip?*

Like another member said I've not been to the Boardwalk and would like to experience that. I also haven't road Soarin at Epcot (I'll wait for everyone to pick their jaws up off the floor .)


----------



## Merryweather27

tigger813 said:


> I got up and did 5 miles. Stomach was sore at the beginning not sure if it was bloat or muscles but it subsided the more I did!



Always a good thing when working out relieves soreness instead of making it worse!  



poochie said:


> Would you beieve I have never been to the boardwalk in WDW. So this June I hope to visit the boardwalk on my first day instead of going right to the park as we usually do.



I have never been to the boardwalk either - the closest we've gotten is eating dinner once at Yachtsman.  I guess that goes on my list too!



dumbo_buddy said:


> something i haven't done on any trip to WDW that i want to do on my next trip? *The WDW Marathon!!* i just did the princess and although i pretty much wanted to die, i want more! a bucket list sort of thing.
> 
> but if we're talking more disney-ish things like at the parks, one thing i've never really done is just RELAXED anywhere. i tried to this past weekend but pre-race jitters got the best of me. i'd like to sit by the pool for more than 20 min with my husband and son  have to stop going all commando all the time! it might be too cold in january though so maybe just sit on the boardwalk and relax would be nice!
> 
> DH is taking DS to his parents house in the poconos tomorrow so i'll have all day to go out and do another run which is nice. DH's parents are certifiably nuts so i opt out of visits whenever i can.



The marathon is a great wish for an upcoming trip!    But relaxing is good; I have trouble with that too.  I think we have done ONE pool day in all of our three trips - otherwise we are go-go-go in the parks.

I hear you on the in-law pain! Both my family and DH's have a history of diagnosed issues; we always look at one another and wonder how we managed to pick the one drama-free person in our respective families!  At least it will give you some time to get in a run.



Rose&Mike said:


> QOTD--I want to rent one of those little boats and ride around the lake at the boardwalk. And we are contemplating parasailing, but only if we can do it tandem.



This is actually one of my weight-loss goals - to lose enough that DH and I together fit under the max limit for 2 people to parasail on Bay Lake.  



my3princes said:


> Our next new Disney experience is one that no one has experienced yet.  We are planning to go to Aulani.  Hopefully we'll be able to get reservations for next July as we have our Hawaiian cruise booked for 8/4/12.  Can't wait.



Sounds like it will be an amazing trip!  Is your cruise the Pride of America?  We have looked into that for our first trip to Hawaii, since it's so expensive and time-consuming to island-hop by plane.



dumbo_buddy said:


> i know i'm late in the game and this has probably already been discussed but i'm wondering what everyone is doing for their diet. weight watchers? south beach?
> i am using caloriecount.about.com to log my food and calorie intake every day. i'm doing my best to be honest with what i'm eating and trying to stick to 1200 calories a day. because i'm insulin resistant, it's that much harder to take weight off. i am very bad about cheating or "forgetting" what i really ate.
> i'm curious what everyone's day looks like as far as what you eat. i am planning on giving up processed foods for Lent.  i think it will be hard but i also think it will be beneficial. i'm trying to plan ahead on what to eat!



There are definitely some WW folks here; I don't know if we have any South Beachers.  I am just counting calories myself - using SparkPeople and trying to stay between 1200-1500.

As far as food goes, you have actually beaten me to tomorrow's QOTD!    I guess I will go ahead and post that in a second!



keenercam said:


> Good morning, everyone! Just wanted to say hello.  I have been missing you all. I feel like once I get through the piles on my desk and get out of here at noon, I will breath easier.  J. is taking the TOEFL exam today and I am a nervous wreck for him.  I am also nervous because I have to drive the boys and myself to the airport this afternoon, and since I really don't drive much, that is nerve-wracking for me.
> Actually, that reminds me of the QOTD that said tell us something that would surprise others:  I was born blind.  I had paralyzed eye muscles that were diagnosed when I was about 6 weeks old.  A team of specialists from Germany and France and the US operated on me at Wills Eye Hospital, doing very experimental surgery, and implanted artificial muscles (kind of like rubber bands).  I was able to see though my eyes have never worked together, and I had major eye surgery to have those muscles replaced every year to 18 months until I was about 12 and the scar tissue was too significant to risk the surgery.  The expectation was I'd lose my sight completely, though that never happened (obviously).  I am really fortunate because though I have no depth perception, phsysiologically (my eyes work completely independently), I have been able to drive.  The past few years, my vision has seriously deteriorated and I drive now only to and from work and local errands.  In October 2009, we bought my dream car because we figured it will be the last car I'll drive and perhaps, not much longer.  I am holding out as long as I feel I am not putting anyone at risk but I know my driving days are numbered. I fall or trip all too frequently (several times while running outside, and during my first full marathon in January 2007), but am grateful for the life I've been able to see, and not just experience.



Artificial muscles; that is incredibly awesome!  (Sorry, I'm a big bio nerd.)  How wonderful that it has enabled you to see for as long as you have.

Good luck to J on his test today!



Holly324 said:


> Good news!!   My DH just found out yesterday that he was accepted into the veterinary school of his choice!!!  We are so excited!  We get to stay close to family, it will be in-state tuition instead of out of state, and since he was in the military and joined in our state, he gets other benefits as well!  His spring break is next week, so we will be heading to the town of our new college and start house (apartment) hunting next week.
> So sorry I have been so busy and have not been able to post as much as I would have liked to.  I'm here though! Have a great weekend everyone!



Congrats to your DH!!!    Good luck with the apartment hunting!



dis-happy said:


> QOTD: 4th of July at WDW.  We are going this summer to experience the fireworks.  Can't wait!



The quintessential fireworks holiday, at the place that really does them BIG...should be awesome! 



tigger813 said:


> Down 2.4 for the week so I only have 6.4 until my ultimate goal.



Awesome!  You are really close now!


----------



## Merryweather27

This is kinda early, but here's tomorrow's QOTD, psychically guessed by dumbo_buddy.  Also I just realized I got the date wrong on today's QOTD!   Whoops.

*3/5/11 - What does a typical "on plan" day of food look like for you?*

I will answer in a bit - gotta run at the moment!


----------



## my3princes

Our cruise is on the pride of America.  We did the cruise back in 1991 when it was owned by American Hawaii Cruises.  The ship was nothing special, think of it as a moving hotel room, but we got to see much more of Hawaii than we would have otherwise.  This is our kids first trip and they want to do different things than we did.  Surfing lessons, scuba diving, it should be tons of fun.



Merryweather27 said:


> This is kinda early, but here's tomorrow's QOTD, psychically guessed by dumbo_buddy.  Also I just realized I got the date wrong on today's QOTD!   Whoops.
> 
> *3/5/11 - What does a typical "on plan" day of food look like for you?*
> 
> I will answer in a bit - gotta run at the moment!



In on plan day means no soda, sticking to my weight watchers points and doing something active be it housework or something outside.  Those days seem to be few and far between lately.  Stress is not my friend and it seems that I have many stresses in my life right now.


----------



## Merryweather27

Disneywedding2010 said:


> *3/3/2011: What have you never done at Disney (WDW, DL, DLP, any park really), that you want to do on your next trip?*
> 
> Like another member said I've not been to the Boardwalk and would like to experience that. I also haven't road Soarin at Epcot (I'll wait for everyone to pick their jaws up off the floor .)



  Sorry, there's no jaw-dropping smiley but will a hair-raising one do?  

I guess I shouldn't talk though.  On our very first trip, DH and I skipped MGM altogether!



Merryweather27 said:


> *3/5/11 - What does a typical "on plan" day of food look like for you?*




A typical on-plan day for me starts the night before, when try I think of what we'll be doing for dinner.  Dinners are usually fairly "normal" homemade food (burgers, fajitas, grilled chicken, etc.) and I eat the same thing DH is eating.  I have made a few substitutions in recipes that we make frequently - boosting the amount of veggies, cutting back to low-fat or no-fat dairy products, etc. - but overall it is still my highest calorie meal of the day.  If we go out to eat, I try to look at the nutrition info online first and make good choices according to that.

Once I have dinner entered into Sparkpeople, I figure out a lunch of fruit and veggies with low-fat cheese or yogurt, maybe some wheat thins, and also a small evening snack of about 200 cals (usually more fruit with a sugar-free chocolate pudding).  I try to get all of this to come out to the minimum of my range, and make sure I have at least the minimum amount of protein suggested..  Doing this gives me a fairly wide cushion for surprises, like last week when my boss brought in brownies for my and my coworker's birthdays.  I can sacrifice my evening snack, and/or go up to the higher end of my range as needed to adjust for the unexpected.

I usually don't eat breakfast, which I know is a dieting sin, but the thought of food before 10 am just makes me .  I will very occasionally have a banana or a glass of milk.


----------



## dumbo_buddy

i'm still trying to figure out what a good on-plan day is! i'm usually SO good up until dinner and TV time. breakfast is cottage cheese or greek yogurt (plain, non fat with a splenda and a drip or two of vanilla). lunch lately has been a can of progresso soup. costco had chickarina and italian wedding soup, both of which are delicious and 260 calories for the whole can. i know that's a WHOLE lot of salt though. so i need to make sure i have even more water. dinner last night was a pork chop (about 4oz) with shake and bake, sweet potato fries that i baked, and fresh green beans (ok, fine, with butter).

i'm giving up processed foods for lent which i believe will force me to eat healthier and more nutritionally. fresh veggies, etc.


----------



## cclovesdis

I had a semi-OP day today. We had Chinese for dinner, so lots of salt, but otherwise a good day. No bingeing!

Nonetheless, I am up for the week. That's all I want to say about that. Hoping one good day leads to another...

I went to the gym and got in a good workout. I'm building up my time and my mileage. As of today, I'm "only" 132 miles behind schedule on my exercise to/from WL goal. I realized a few days ago that even if I don't reach my goal, I am doing much better because I have this goal. So, no matter how far I exercise, I'm ahead of the game.

Have a great weekend everyone!


----------



## tigger813

my3princes said:


> That's fabulous news.  good luck finding a place to live
> 
> 
> 
> What are you girls doing in Quechee.  It's 10 minutes from me.  Can't say that we go there much other than that's where my kids ski.  If the sap is running I'd invite you girls over to see how maple syrup in made.



My friend Cindy and her family own a condo so we are going up to veg for the weekend! Drink, relax, maybe some yoga and other stuff depending on the weather! Hoping there's a hot tub. May try and do some scrapbooking too!


----------



## tigger813

Raspberry white Russian- LARGE 4 pieces of pizza (2 bbq chicken and 2 pepperoni and pineapple and one chicken finger.

Feeling totally wiped out now and my throat is bothering me big time. Had a nice visit with my friend tonight.

Hair turned out great! She thinned it out a lot in the back and put highlights around my face. Ash loved it and couldn't stop touching my hair. Brian liked it as well. It will take some practice to blow dry it like she showed me today but it will be fun practicing. 

Need to do some workouts tomorrow, pick up my hydroflask that I left at the salon, get a b'day present for the party Izzie is going to on Sunday and hopefully rest. I'm feeling really wiped out right now. Hope the throat is nothing serious! I really don't have time to get sick.  Brian is going to take Ashleigh to the girls high school basketball playoff game the next town over tomorrow night. 

Should head in the bedroom so I can take care of my laundry! Didn't realize that it was after 10 already!


----------



## tggrrstarr

So my weight this week is exactly the same as last week. I am officially in a plateau. I thought with upping my calories and all the exercise lately that I'd move a little bit, but nothing so far.  Well, thats not exactly true, i had gone up 2 lbs then back down again.  I know I will find the right combo soon, it's just a bit frustrating.  The good news is that as of tomorrow I will have made it to the gym 4 times this week!  

Be back soon with some QOTD answers!


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

Hi all.  I am looking forward to reading the QOTD answers.  I have done WW the old plan now on/off for years.  It worked really well for me from may-aug and I lost 35lbs.  Since then I have fallen off of the WW band wagon.  I need to either get back on it or use something new to follow so I am hoping to get some new ideas from all of you.

An OP day for me would be:

BF-cereal w/ FF milk

AM snack- orange

Lunch- turkey w/ lett, tom, onion in a wheat pita, cucumbers, & a cheese stick

PM snack- 8oz of FF milk

Dinner- 4oz of chicken breast, whole grain brown rice, steamed broccoli

extra snack if I ran- FF/sugar free choc pudding or jello with FF cool whip on top

and Lots of Water!!!!!!!!!!!!

I think I just planned out one of my days for next week.

Keep up the good work team!


----------



## tggrrstarr

So my iPad has lost my replies/QOTD answers twice now. I give up!

So, here goes some disjointed answers. 

Info you don't know- I met my husband the day he moved in as my roommate. He had been married but she had cheated and he moved in with me & my friend the day he left her.  We became good friends and started dating about 7 months later. 

Haven't done at WDW- Segway tour!  Also, I must go at Xmas, I want to do it all, especially MVMCP!  But my job won't let me take vacation November - January 1st.


----------



## Disneywedding2010

An on plan day for me is:

Breakfast:

Bagel w/ cream cheese
Special K milk chocolate protein shake

**Go to Gym for training session**

Snack:

Cheese stick 

Lunch:

Lean cuisine with single serving of green giant broc and cheese
OR
ham and cheese sandwich on wheat with mustard

Snack:
4 thin mint cookies (160 calories)

Dinner: 4 to 6 ounces of meat, veggie, and a starch (usually a pasta or a potato)

**If in the mood jump on the treadmill and do a mile or two after dinner OR if its a nice day walk a mile outside in early afternoon**.


----------



## Disneywedding2010

Today was not an on plan day.

First, I slept in and missed my training session
Then over the course of the day I wasn't hungry and then by 3pm I was starving.
So we decided to go to Rudy's BBQ where I had half a pound of brisket and a HUGE baked potato loaded with butter, sour cream, and cheese. Well, then my 60+ days of not having soda went down the toilet when I had a HUGE urge for a Dr Pepper. Oh, but it didn't stop there. Then I had one when I got home with another 6 Thin Mint cookies.

Thank God tomorrow is a new day.


----------



## Cupcaker

Hi everyone.  I just wanted to do a check in since I've been MIA for a while.  Right now Im maintaining.  Work has been really crazy, lots of changes, and of course lots of work for me.  Hopefully we are done with the craziness for a while so I can get back to my "normal life."  All my hard work and overtime has been paying off because a lot of people have noticed.  Its nice to get the recognition, especially from the president and other top administrators from my university.

Hope everyone is doing well.  For those who did the Princess Half, I hope you had a great run.  See you all soon.

Jeanette


----------



## dumbo_buddy

good morning everyone! yesterday was a pretty good day eating-wise and i managed to get a 3 mile run in. i was exhausted during that run! how did i just do 13.1 miles??

i am getting good ideas from people listing their food in a typical OP day! the hard part is sticking to it!


----------



## tggrrstarr

An on plan day for me: (with calories!)

Breakfast: cinnamon raisin bagel thin with a spray of ICBINB 110 cal
               Chobani yogurt 140 cal ( after, Boo licks the container clean)
If I work day, no gym. If I have off or work late 45 min on treadmill with 8-10 minutes of running intervals.  (warm weather will resume daily walk in neighborhood too)

Snack: luna or special k bar 180 cal if after workout, fiber plus bar 130 cal if at work. 

Lunch: work: special k bar 180 cal, light yogurt 80 cal, Apple 80 cal
           Home: mushroom/ spinach omelet w/ eggbeaters 103 cal and yogurt 80 cal or Veggie burger 130 cal with sandwich thin toasted 100 cal  w/ yogurt 80 cal

Dinner: 4-6 oz fish or chicken 169-230 cal, veggie 45 ish cal, small bit of potato/yam 150 cal 

After dinner Snack: WW ice cream treat 140-160 cal
Occasional extra snacks: spoonful of PB 60-80 cal, handful of peanuts 80 cal, 1 c grapes 60 cal

I usually rotate many of these foods around depending on my schedule.   I end up between 1200 - 1350 cal. I was doing 1200 til last week when I reevaluated and decided to go up. I will try one more week at 1300 before I rethink it AGAIN!


----------



## tigger813

QOTD: On plan day for me:

Breakfast: Water with Aloe, Lemon Herbale Greent Tea, and an Herbalife shake

Snack: Special K bar or FiberPlus bar

Lunch: either Herbalife shake if I'm home or a LUNA protein bar if I'm out

Snack: small handful or M&Ms or chips

Dinner: whatever the rest of the family has but in moderation

I also drink 3-4 more cups of tea and lots of water with aloe

Somedays I have a big meal at lunch and a shake for supper. It depends on how our night is scheduled whether I have to work or extra curricular activities.

Had a great visit with a friend last night. She lives a mile down the road but we just never get to see  each other! I ate 4 pieces of pizza and a chicken finger and my drink. I finished off the night with a glass of diet Mt. Dew which then gave me bizarre dreams the rest of the night. I did sleep well. I went to sleep with the chills and a sore throat and then my stomach started hurting. I was wiped last night.

Just had a shake for breakfast and now I'm going to fix my water. I left my big water bottle at the hair dressers so I have to run over there this morning. Have to take Izzie to the local toy store to get a gift for the b'day party she's going to tomorrow and then bring her home and pick up my hydroflask and then run to Staples and TJs and then stop by to show my coworker my new hair do styled. I had to run over there this morning as she couldn't find her key.

TTFN


----------



## dumbo_buddy

tigger813 said:


> QOTD: On plan day for me:
> 
> Breakfast: Water with Aloe, Lemon Herbale Greent Tea, and an Herbalife shake



i'm interested in the aloe in the water! i haven't heard of that before. where do you get it? 

how are the herbalife shakes? do they fill you up? i seem to never be satisfied when i drink something rather than eat it. probably because i don't put enough protein in the shakes i make.


----------



## saysay

Hi All!  My name is Julie I live in Sandy Springs GA, which is next to Atlanta.

I just finished the princess 1/2 marathon, and am bummed about my middle section in the pics.  Yes, I need to lose 20lbs.  I have done great on my exercise now I need to work on what I put in my body.

I was so motivated by WISHers on the Princess thread I thought this would be a good place to stay motivated. I am going to do Lose It which is an app on my ipod counting calories, but I am also going to try to focus on eating less processed food and focusing on GOOD carbs.  

I am going to pump up my exercise as well, keep my running...ok its GAlloway Run/Walk and add in some strength training to boost my muscles and metabolism.

Anyway, here we go....hoping I can say good bye to the pudge.

Julie


----------



## dumbo_buddy

hi julie,

i'm new to the BL group and came over from the princess thread too


----------



## tigger813

Just woke up from a 2+ hour nap! I think I'm fighting a cold. All I wanted to do was sleep so I read for a few minutes and then covered myself up with a warm blanket and slept peacefully! No interruptions from the kids or the phone or DH!!!! I hope this will help me stay awake and enjoy my evening with DH and the kids!!!! Time for more mango water!!!!

TTFN


----------



## tggrrstarr

tigger813 said:


> Just woke up from a 2+ hour nap! I think I'm fighting a cold. All I wanted to do was sleep so I read for a few minutes and then covered myself up with a warm blanket and slept peacefully! No interruptions from the kids or the phone or DH!!!! I hope this will help me stay awake and enjoy my evening with DH and the kids!!!! Time for more !!!!*mango water*
> 
> TTFN



Ok, you must explain.  Instructions please!


----------



## Merryweather27

Hi, everyone!

Sorry I've been MIA for all of today - we are moving my great-aunt into an assisted living apartment and JUST now got home from finishing helping her unpack.  Well, DH, my mom, brother, and SIL moved and unpacked...mostly I ran around after my niece and nephew.  But between the kiddos' boundless energy and my mother's inevitable drama about my eating habits, I am still wiped!  

Back in a jif with some replies, but here's Sunday's QOTD.  

QOTD 3/6/11:  I think we've done favorite movies, favorite music, favorite TV shows, but not favorite books.  *What is your favorite book and/or book series and/or magazine?*

My favorite stand-alone book is _The Mists of Avalon_ by Marion Zimmer Bradley.  It's a retelling of the King Arthur legend from the perspective of the Morgan le Fay character.  

My favorite book series is a toss-up between George R.R. Martin's perennially unfinished _Song of Ice and Fire_, or Jacqueline Carey's _Kushiel's Legacy_ series.  

Don't really read many magazines unless I am in a doctor's office.


----------



## Merryweather27

dumbo_buddy said:


> i'm giving up processed foods for lent which i believe will force me to eat healthier and more nutritionally. fresh veggies, etc.



It certainly is a good time of year for some health-inspired sacrifices if you're part of a denomination that follows the church year.  Six weeks is definitely a great length of time to get a habit developed.  The trouble comes when Easter rolls around, trying to hang onto what you've learned!



cclovesdis said:


> I went to the gym and got in a good workout. I'm building up my time and my mileage. As of today, I'm "only" 132 miles behind schedule on my exercise to/from WL goal. *I realized a few days ago that even if I don't reach my goal, I am doing much better because I have this goal. So, no matter how far I exercise, I'm ahead of the game.*



That's definitely the way to look at it.  Tracking exercise miles to Disney is such a fun goal, but I honestly never thought of putting a schedule on it.  Right now I am only about 17 miles on my way to CBR, and I have 1008 total to go, so maybe I ought to!  



tigger813 said:


> Hair turned out great! She thinned it out a lot in the back and put highlights around my face. Ash loved it and couldn't stop touching my hair. Brian liked it as well. It will take some practice to blow dry it like she showed me today but it will be fun practicing.
> 
> 
> 
> Just woke up from a 2+ hour nap! I think I'm fighting a cold. All I wanted to do was sleep so I read for a few minutes and then covered myself up with a warm blanket and slept peacefully! No interruptions from the kids or the phone or DH!!!! I hope this will help me stay awake and enjoy my evening with DH and the kids!!!! Time for more mango water!!!!



Glad you like your new do!  Hope you are feeling better soon.



tggrrstarr said:


> So my weight this week is exactly the same as last week. I am officially in a plateau. I thought with upping my calories and all the exercise lately that I'd move a little bit, but nothing so far.  Well, thats not exactly true, i had gone up 2 lbs then back down again.  I know I will find the right combo soon, it's just a bit frustrating.  The good news is that as of tomorrow I will have made it to the gym 4 times this week!



Way to go on making it to the gym that often!  At least you know you are moving in the right direction no matter what the scale says, but I know it's frustrating when it doesn't budge despite your hard work!



Disneywedding2010 said:


> Well, then my 60+ days of not having soda went down the toilet when I had a HUGE urge for a Dr Pepper. Oh, but it didn't stop there. Then I had one when I got home with another 6 Thin Mint cookies.
> 
> Thank God tomorrow is a new day.



Tomorrow is definitely a new day!  And try not to look at it as your no-soda streak going down the toilet.  You've had 2 sodas in 60+ days.  That is an average of ONE soda a MONTH, which is still incredibly awesome and a big improvement over the past.  



Cupcaker said:


> Hi everyone.  I just wanted to do a check in since I've been MIA for a while.  Right now Im maintaining.  Work has been really crazy, lots of changes, and of course lots of work for me.  Hopefully we are done with the craziness for a while so I can get back to my "normal life."  All my hard work and overtime has been paying off because a lot of people have noticed.  Its nice to get the recognition, especially from the president and other top administrators from my university.



Hi!  Hope work is calming down for you, but it's good that other folks are noticing your efforts!



dumbo_buddy said:


> good morning everyone! yesterday was a pretty good day eating-wise and i managed to get a 3 mile run in. i was exhausted during that run! how did i just do 13.1 miles??



I would say you were exhausted during your 3 mile run BECAUSE you just did 13.1 miles!    But I am not a runner at all, so what do I know?  



saysay said:


> Hi All!  My name is Julie I live in Sandy Springs GA, which is next to Atlanta.
> 
> I just finished the princess 1/2 marathon, and am bummed about my middle section in the pics.  Yes, I need to lose 20lbs.  I have done great on my exercise now I need to work on what I put in my body.
> 
> I was so motivated by WISHers on the Princess thread I thought this would be a good place to stay motivated. I am going to do Lose It which is an app on my ipod counting calories, but I am also going to try to focus on eating less processed food and focusing on GOOD carbs.
> 
> I am going to pump up my exercise as well, keep my running...ok its GAlloway Run/Walk and add in some strength training to boost my muscles and metabolism.
> 
> Anyway, here we go....hoping I can say good bye to the pudge.
> 
> Julie



Hi, Julie!  Welcome!    A great way to help get your eating on track is the Healthy Habits sub-challenge that we do each week  this week's habits are on page 146.  They usually include stuff like getting enough water and fruits/veggies in.  I usually have a much better week when I remember the HHs than I do without them!

Goodnight for now, Mickeys!


----------



## poochie

Like an earlier post, I too am working hard towards my goals. The weight is coming off so slowly. Even though I pumped up my workouts to more intense and added weights to my half of my TaeBo workout. I mean 1 pound a week would be considered pretty awesome but somehow it just does not seem very much.

But on the other hand, last night at the dance studio where I work as a receptionist a few times a week. A mom who I had not seen in a few months stated how awesome I looked and how much weight I lost.  This statement had a few other moms chip in that they agreed and wanted to know what I did. 

I explained how since last summer July/August I looked at a picture of myself holding my newborn GS and it startled me how heavy I was. I mean I knew I was heavy, but I looked obsese. Also when I checked my blood pressure it was off the chart. That did it. I decided I needed to workout and start eating healthier. Not a total change in diet just some smart choices. Pasta is now whole grain. Pop is pretty much down to just an ocassional instead of a couple a day. I mean I have a 12 pack of Coke that has been in my refrigeator now since January. Snacks I had to lecture my DH to stop buying chips and cookies everytime he went to the store which was a couple of times a week.  

So now I will finish up my update this morning. I have to do my morning TaeBo workout. I am trying so hard to reach my goal of 14 more pounds before my trip to WDW end of June. But I want to thank everyone here on the boards as you are all my strength and inspiration.  Without you I am not sure I would be able to stick with this. I found this thread just when I was giving up. Thank you again I love you all.


----------



## Rose&Mike

Good morning! I don't have a lot of time, but just wanted to comment on a couple of things.

First, I am so proud of all the new people who have signed up to coach this challenge. You all have done such a great job! We have had a great variety of questions and some really thoughtful replies. Thank you all so much!

Second, I wanted to comment on the speed of weight loss. I know it's really hard when some folks are seeing multiple pounds every week, but please remember that 1-2 pounds a week is a very healthy and maintainable rate of loss. There are so many factors that play into weight loss--age, male or female, hormones, how much you have to lose, etc. I know that when I was losing I would sometimes feel like I wasn't doing enough because my loss each week was very modest. It took me over a year to lose 50 pounds. 

What really helped me is graphing my weight. I weigh everyday and have a graph for the year. It was a great way to see my slow, but steady progress. I tried to remind myself that this is not a race, but a journey. And I will be on this journey for the rest of my life, so I am working hard to enjoy it! 

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## tigger813

Home from church with Ash. Izzie is at a b'day party for another hour. Got a slight headache that is more annoying than anything else.

QOTD: I read a lot of YA fiction as that's what I read when I was teaching and now that Ash is that age I love reading books that she is into. My faves are:
Harry Potter
The Shadow Children
anything by Maeve Binchy
Kingdom Keepers (can't wait for Book 4 next month)

For magazines I read:
Massage Magazine
Parenting the School Years
whatever is at the spa

Can't wait to watch Ghosthunters from the other night. We forgot to record it and just realized that it's on demand so we'll watch it when Izzie gets home. It's our family's new guilty pleasure!

Also looking forward to watching Chopped All Stars tonight! It's going to be funny with all the celeb chefs cooking.

Had a protein bar for lunch and some Honey BBQ chips. I also am looking forward to a small drink later.

Hoping the headache goes away so I can get in a workout later.

Enjoy your Sunday!

TTFN


----------



## dumbo_buddy

Rose&Mike said:


> . I tried to remind myself that this is not a race, but a journey.



i need to keep reminding me of this. it's so frustrating when i keep gaining and losing the same 3 pounds when i really need to be about 12 lbs lighter. working hard and not seeing results is so discouraging.


----------



## Merryweather27

Good afternoon, Team Mickey!  It's a lazy Sunday here; we are catching up on last week's Colbert Report right now.



poochie said:


> Like an earlier post, I too am working hard towards my goals. The weight is coming off so slowly. Even though I pumped up my workouts to more intense and added weights to my half of my TaeBo workout. I mean 1 pound a week would be considered pretty awesome but somehow it just does not seem very much.
> 
> But on the other hand, last night at the dance studio where I work as a receptionist a few times a week. A mom who I had not seen in a few months stated how awesome I looked and how much weight I lost.  This statement had a few other moms chip in that they agreed and wanted to know what I did.
> 
> 
> ... ...
> 
> But I want to thank everyone here on the boards as you are all my strength and inspiration.  Without you I am not sure I would be able to stick with this. I found this thread just when I was giving up. Thank you again I love you all.



One pound a week can feel incredibly slow when you're working so hard, but it is a good, steady, healthy rate of loss.  But what a great boost to have others recognize your progress and ask for tips!  

And let me echo your thanks to everyone here -- we really have such a great supportive environment on these boards, and it's kept me going more times than I can count!



Rose&Mike said:


> Second, I wanted to comment on the speed of weight loss. I know it's really hard when some folks are seeing multiple pounds every week, but please remember that 1-2 pounds a week is a very healthy and maintainable rate of loss. There are so many factors that play into weight loss--age, male or female, hormones, how much you have to lose, etc. I know that when I was losing I would sometimes feel like I wasn't doing enough because my loss each week was very modest. It took me over a year to lose 50 pounds.
> 
> What really helped me is graphing my weight. I weigh everyday and have a graph for the year. It was a great way to see my slow, but steady progress. I tried to remind myself that this is not a race, but a journey. And I will be on this journey for the rest of my life, so I am working hard to enjoy it!
> 
> Have a great day everyone!



Thanks for sharing your experience, Rose!  As one of the maintainers I know a lot of us look to you as an example, so it's good to have a sense of the time it's taken to get where you are.  We all just need to keep moving forward!



tigger813 said:


> QOTD: I read a lot of YA fiction as that's what I read when I was teaching and now that Ash is that age I love reading books that she is into. My faves are:
> Harry Potter
> The Shadow Children
> anything by Maeve Binchy
> Kingdom Keepers (can't wait for Book 4 next month)



Wow, Kingdom Keepers is up to Book 4?  I read the first one and thought it was fun, but have never gotten around to the others.



dumbo_buddy said:


> i need to keep reminding me of this. it's so frustrating when i keep gaining and losing the same 3 pounds when i really need to be about 12 lbs lighter. working hard and not seeing results is so discouraging.



I might sound like a broken record, because this is everyone's first response when you don't see results on the scale, but are you taking measurements at all?  I know you just did the Princess, so you are pretty active - maybe you are dropping inches instead of pounds?

My experiences with running are entirely vicarious, but I know on the Biggest Loser, for example, the contestants that really train to do well in the marathon end up with less of a loss on the scale.  But it's fairly obvious that they are the healthiest ones, no matter what the numbers say.

Well, I better get up and get some laundry done!  I'll be back on later tonight.


----------



## tigger813

Is there anybody out there?

Need some weigh ins!!!!!! I only have 10 weigh ins so far from Team Mickey!!!

The boards are still active!!!! Please send in your weigh ins by Monday at 7:30PM


----------



## aamomma

Hello everyone!  I wonder where everybody is?  Today is the day I up my calories for the week, it seems to keep me from hitting a plateau if I have a bigger calorie day once a week.  But I feel like I'm having trouble reigning it in now.  It is snowing hard here, and it seems like a good day to graze!!!!  My DD had the flu over the weekend (feeling better now), and I hadn't been on much, so I got on to catch up here, and it only took me about 2 minutes. And we're down on sending our weigh ins too (I had to double check to make sure - but I did send mine)  I hope everyone is just busy.  Let's go TEAM MICKEY!!!    Don't quit - it is SOOOO worth it when you start to see results.  Spring is coming and we're all going to have to shed the baggy sweatshirts we've been hiding in all winter.


----------



## my3princes

Merryweather27 said:


> Hi, everyone!
> 
> Sorry I've been MIA for all of today - we are moving my great-aunt into an assisted living apartment and JUST now got home from finishing helping her unpack.  Well, DH, my mom, brother, and SIL moved and unpacked...mostly I ran around after my niece and nephew.  But between the kiddos' boundless energy and my mother's inevitable drama about my eating habits, I am still wiped!
> 
> Back in a jif with some replies, but here's Sunday's QOTD.
> 
> QOTD 3/6/11:  I think we've done favorite movies, favorite music, favorite TV shows, but not favorite books.  *What is your favorite book and/or book series and/or magazine?*
> 
> My favorite stand-alone book is _The Mists of Avalon_ by Marion Zimmer Bradley.  It's a retelling of the King Arthur legend from the perspective of the Morgan le Fay character.
> 
> My favorite book series is a toss-up between George R.R. Martin's perennially unfinished _Song of Ice and Fire_, or Jacqueline Carey's _Kushiel's Legacy_ series.
> 
> Don't really read many magazines unless I am in a doctor's office.



My favorite books are all series

Kingdom Keepers
Peter and the StarCatchers
Harry Potter


----------



## tigger813

Can someone give me details on Peter and the Starcatchers series? I'm curious and I listen to a lot of audiobooks in the summer so it's time to start getting some together!

Weigh ins are starting to come in now, but still need a lot more!


----------



## liesel

tigger813 said:


> Can someone give me details on Peter and the Starcatchers series? I'm curious and I listen to a lot of audiobooks in the summer so it's time to start getting some together!
> 
> Weigh ins are starting to come in now, but still need a lot more!



I love these books, very funny and entertaining with lots of adventure!  Plus Dave Barry is one of the authors and he is hilarious (you can often tell which parts he's written).  I think they may be more suitable for older kids (9 and up) because some parts can be a little scary.  Its a very creative take on Peter Pan.  Dave Barry and Ridley Pearson have also written a book called Science Fair which is very funny.

As for the weigh ins, spring break season is starting, maybe some are out of town?

Rose: I love what you wrote about slow steady loss.  I was about to beat myself up for only losing a pound this week when I was hoping for a little more, I am trying to learn to celebrate each loss!  I lost weight 2 weeks in a row, which doesn't happen often for me, so I'm happy!


----------



## dumbo_buddy

QOTD:
My favorite book is definitely Of Mice and Men. I can read that over and over. That and The Great Gatsby. love it. 

i like "chick lit" books too. i try to read a "serious" book in between the fun books. but with a toddler, i usually wind up asleep before i've gotten through a page of anything.


----------



## Rose&Mike

My favorite book is Cold Mountain. I think it is so beautifully written.

Favorite magazines--Runners World and Vegetarian Times

Liesel--congrats on two weeks in a row!

Time to start dinner!

Tracey--I still need to send you my weight, but I'm giving it one more day to see if I can get a little closer to where I was before the princess. I'll pm you tomorrow.


----------



## Disneywedding2010

Sorry, I was one of the ones slacking but just PM'ed you my weigh in. I weighed myself Friday morning but completely forgot to send it in. 

This weekend has been laid back/not on plan at all. Saturday I planned on getting up, eating, getting workout in, and getting school stuff started. My last class for my Bachelors starts on Tuesday. Well, I realize Alan isn't here when I wake up. I called him and he informs me that he is out running errands and that my friend Heather called and said she's in town. Long story short we went to Red Robin for lunch and then came back here and hung out for awhile before she headed back down south.

Then my best friend Candice calls in a panic. Her internet is not working and she has to get an assignment turned in for class. So she comes over here and gets it taken care of. Then today I woke up later then planned and just haven't had the motivation to do anything. I'm sure later tonight or sometime tomorrow the school bug will bite and I'll start my first assignment for that class. My goal is to stay ahead as much as I can. 

I worked out a few minutes here and there this weekend. Alan finally got the punching bag hung upstairs in the workout room. I went up there last night and beat the crud out of it for about 10 minutes. Then today it was another gorgeous day so I went out and did some of my walking. I didn't even get a half a mile done and my leg started cramping so I ended it short but I'm glad I at least got something done. 

Tomorrow, I don't have a training session so I'm going to have to figure out what I want to do exercise wise. I was thinking about going to the gym anyway and doing strength training or doing laps around the basketball court.


----------



## tigger813

Going to need to do major workouts this week! I slacked all weekend! 

I'll get up early and get the 4 or 5  mile WATP in and then do more after Izzie goes to school. After that I will put in a movie and get my tax stuff organized as we have that meeting in 2 weeks. Monday and Wednesday mornings are the only days I can get these things done. I also may listen to some podcasts that I'm behind on. I just requested Kingdom Keepers 1 audiobook from the library and then hopefully I can get someone to loan me 2 and 3! I'd like to relisten to them before the 4th book comes out next month! I do know someone who has them so I think I'll contact him about borrowing them. 

Brian and I are watching Half Blood Prince right now. I'm just in a movie mood and I can't wait to see Deathly Hallows Part 1 again and plan on seeing Part 2 at midnight when it opens! I know I'll go see it at least twice in the theaters!

Ate very poorly this weekend! PMS kicked in I think. I ate a lot of chips and chocolate today. Supper was homemade boneless spareribs and some rice. I'm trying to drink just water the rest of the night. I hope to have a bit of a loss by Friday. 

Going to be a busy week with dancing and school stuff. Only 1 client scheduled but then I have 4 on Saturday. Hoping to get 3 1/2 hours of quality work accomplished tomorrow in the house.

Time to get the girls in the shower. 

Keep those weigh ins coming!

TTFN


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

Merryweather27 said:


> Sunday's QOTD.
> 
> QOTD 3/6/11:  I think we've done favorite movies, favorite music, favorite TV shows, but not favorite books.  *What is your favorite book and/or book series and/or magazine?*



My favorite author is Nicholas Sparks and I have read and loved every book he has written.  I read his newest book. "Safe Haven" recently while at disney and I loved it.  

My favorite mags are the celebrity gossip ones.

I have been less than on plan this weekend.  Still not horrible but just not eating the right things.  I am frustrated with myself.  I got my 30 min run in yesterday and felt so tired during it.  My legs felt like rubber.  I guess this is still normal during the recovery from the race. 

Its back to work tomorrow. uhhh! where do the weekends go.  I am really looking forward to spring and hoping that the warm weather motivates me again.


----------



## HappyMatt

*QOTD 3/6/11: I think we've done favorite movies, favorite music, favorite TV shows, but not favorite books. What is your favorite book and/or book series and/or magazine?*

My favorite book is The Road by Cormac McCarthy. It's the one that stands out in my mind when I think back on what I have read recently. The Grapes of Wrath was pretty fantastic. That's one that I never read in school, but picked it up in my early twenties. Maybe the one book that still sticks out the most over the years is To Kill A Mockingbird.

I also love The Walking Dead. This is a comic book that I have been reading for awhile now. I pick it up at the bookstore in graphic novel form (that means that it is about six issues in one book). It is fantastic and wonderful read if anyone is interested in zombies or post apocalyptic literature. It has been made into a tv show on AMC. That show is good, but the graphic novels are even better!

As far as magazines, I read Entertainment Weekly and Wizard (that is hold over from the comic book collecting days of my youth).


----------



## Merryweather27

It certainly is quiet around here!  I'd like to encourage anyone who hasn't to send your weigh-ins to Tracey (tigger813) and your Healthy Habits to CC (cclovesdis).  I will be weighing in tomorrow, but still haven't sent in my HHs either - I need to fix that asap!  

For anyone who struggled this weekend, Monday is a new day!  You can do it!

Okay, here's Monday's QOTD, then I will be back with some replies.

*
QOTD 3/7/11:  What Disney film do you enjoy that you feel is commonly undderrated or overlooked?*

I have two, both more modern ones - _The Emperor's New Groove_ and _Meet the Robinsons_.  I think the first is just flat-out hilarious from start to finish, and it always surprises me how many folks have never even heard of it!  The second is also funny, but more than that, it has such an inspiring, forward-looking vibe that reminds me of Carousel of Progress and that classic Walt feel.


----------



## Merryweather27

aamomma said:


> Hello everyone!  I wonder where everybody is?  Today is the day I up my calories for the week, it seems to keep me from hitting a plateau if I have a bigger calorie day once a week.  But I feel like I'm having trouble reigning it in now.  It is snowing hard here, and it seems like a good day to graze!!!!  My DD had the flu over the weekend (feeling better now), and I hadn't been on much, so I got on to catch up here, and it only took me about 2 minutes. And we're down on sending our weigh ins too (I had to double check to make sure - but I did send mine)  I hope everyone is just busy.  Let's go TEAM MICKEY!!!    Don't quit - it is SOOOO worth it when you start to see results.  Spring is coming and we're all going to have to shed the baggy sweatshirts we've been hiding in all winter.



I know on a week when I'm not coaching, I tend to be MIA over the weekends...I'm hoping that's the case for others and we'll see more of them back Monday.  Glad your daughter is feeling better!



liesel said:


> I love these books, very funny and entertaining with lots of adventure!  Plus Dave Barry is one of the authors and he is hilarious (you can often tell which parts he's written).  I think they may be more suitable for older kids (9 and up) because some parts can be a little scary.  Its a very creative take on Peter Pan.  Dave Barry and Ridley Pearson have also written a book called Science Fair which is very funny.



I forgot about that series altogether!  See, now you see my ulterior motive for that QOTD  building up my list of stuff to read next!  



dumbo_buddy said:


> QOTD:
> My favorite book is definitely Of Mice and Men. I can read that over and over. That and The Great Gatsby. love it.
> 
> i like "chick lit" books too. i try to read a "serious" book in between the fun books. but with a toddler, i usually wind up asleep before i've gotten through a page of anything.



I try to do this too, usually alternating a fiction with a non-fiction.  I have tried to read a few classics outside of school, but some of them just made my brain hurt (Sound and the Fury, anyone?)  So, yeah, now the serious is usually just a non-fic.



Disneywedding2010 said:


> My last class for my Bachelors starts on Tuesday.
> 
> ...
> 
> I'm sure later tonight or sometime tomorrow the school bug will bite and I'll start my first assignment for that class. My goal is to stay ahead as much as I can.



How exciting that your last class will be starting soon!  Staying ahead when you can will help fend off that inevitable senioritis, too.  



tigger813 said:


> Brian and I are watching Half Blood Prince right now. I'm just in a movie mood and I can't wait to see Deathly Hallows Part 1 again and plan on seeing Part 2 at midnight when it opens! I know I'll go see it at least twice in the theaters!



Deathly Hallows Part 1 comes to DVD on April 11!  



mommyof2Pirates said:


> My favorite author is Nicholas Sparks and I have read and loved every book he has written.  I read his newest book. "Safe Haven" recently while at disney and I loved it.



Of his books, I have only ever read The Notebook, but it made me cry, and that doesn't happen easily!  



HappyMatt said:


> My favorite book is The Road by Cormac McCarthy. It's the one that stands out in my mind when I think back on what I have read recently. The Grapes of Wrath was pretty fantastic. That's one that I never read in school, but picked it up in my early twenties. Maybe the one book that still sticks out the most over the years is To Kill A Mockingbird.
> 
> I also love The Walking Dead. This is a comic book that I have been reading for awhile now. I pick it up at the bookstore in graphic novel form (that means that it is about six issues in one book). It is fantastic and wonderful read if anyone is interested in zombies or post apocalyptic literature. It has been made into a tv show on AMC. That show is good, but the graphic novels are even better!
> 
> As far as magazines, I read Entertainment Weekly and Wizard (that is hold over from the comic book collecting days of my youth).



Oooh...The Road may just be next on my list  I know I have a copy somewhere but have just never picked it up.  

Good night, everyone!  Have a great Monday morning!

Nicole


----------



## tigger813

Merryweather27- It's actually the 15th according to Amazon. I think the original date was the 11th but it got pushed back to that Friday instead.

Didn't get to sleep until late. Of course woke up at 4:30 and then kind of went back to sleep until 6. My right hip is KILLING me! I tend to sleep on it and I don't know why but it didn't appreciate me doing that last night. I also haven't exercised since Friday. I will hold off on a workout until afternoon so I can get my tax stuff all ready for our tax session in 2 weeks. I think I'll watch Torchwood while I do that. Can't wait until that starts again in July!

Gotta get Ash up and moving. It's raining and the wind is howling here. Maybe I'll even take a nap this morning on the couch. It's that kind of day and I have to be out most of the evening tonight.

TTFN


----------



## dumbo_buddy

good morning everyone! i'm really happy to say that i remained on plan yesterday. now, that means i kept within my calorie limit. i probably didn't eat all the best choices but i'm still happy with it. we went downtown today and we were *this* close to stopping in a pub for an appetizer and a guinness but instead we went home and had peanut butter and jelly sandwiches. 

we are having a mommy and me group "field trip" today to a place called Wee Play today. apparently you aren't allowed to bring in your own food but instead have to buy from their cafe: pizza, nuggets, ugh. 

hope everyone has a great start to the week. it's rainy and nasty here. almost perfect for a monday. yuck!


----------



## tigger813

19 weigh ins so far! 22 for Donald!!!! Come on everyone!

1 kid off to school and the other one eating her breakfast! She sooo did not want to get up. Apparently she didn't realize it was Monday again already! She asked why she had to get dressed! Some weekends we spend the day in our jammies if we have nothing going on!

I've got my DVD ready to watch while I organize my tax stuff. I just need to get my tax stuff out. I was a bit more organized this year than previous years so it won't be too bad. I always use a spreadsheet when we go to the accountant so everything is right there in front of him. I kept all my tips listed in my date book and all my purchases for work and my Usborne business in there as well. Hopefully I can get that done in about an hour and maybe get in a workout before Izzie gets home at noon.

TTFN


----------



## mizzoutiger76

Good morning everyone! Thanks everyone for their support during my weight loss plateau! I am happy to report though, that while my scale isn't budging, I was able to shave off 7 MINUTES from my previous 5k time at this Sunday's 5k that I was in!  Isn't that awesome! I ran 3.1 miles in 36 minutes and 12 seconds, roughly 12 minute miles!

Plus I went shopping for the first time in months and realized that I'm a size L in tops now, which I think is fantastic seeing how I used to be a 1X!

So hopefully these fantastic changes will help keep my optimism up while I wait for the scale to drop!

Today I'm taking the day off from exercise and plan on treating myself to Subway.  Tonight for dinner we're having steak with green sauce, peas, and a salad (lots of veggies!).

Tomorrow I'll get back into my routine with Zumba and core strength workouts and resume the rest of the week as usual.

Have a great day everyone!

Nicole


----------



## SurferStitch16

mizzoutiger76 said:


> Good morning everyone! Thanks everyone for their support during my weight loss plateau! I am happy to report though, that while my scale isn't budging, I was able to shave off 7 MINUTES from my previous 5k time at this Sunday's 5k that I was in!  Isn't that awesome! I ran 3.1 miles in 36 minutes and 12 seconds, roughly 12 minute miles!
> 
> Plus I went shopping for the first time in months and realized that I'm a size L in tops now, which I think is fantastic seeing how I used to be a 1X!
> 
> So hopefully these fantastic changes will help keep my optimism up while I wait for the scale to drop!
> 
> Today I'm taking the day off from exercise and plan on treating myself to Subway.  Tonight for dinner we're having steak with green sauce, peas, and a salad (lots of veggies!).
> 
> Tomorrow I'll get back into my routine with Zumba and core strength workouts and resume the rest of the week as usual.
> 
> Have a great day everyone!
> 
> Nicole



CONGRATS!!!!!! That is an excellent time for your 5K!!!! You should be really proud!!  And even prouder that you are a size smaller!!  WAY TO GO!!!!!!!!  Keep up the great work!!  p.s. dinner sounds delicious!!


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

dumbo_buddy said:


> we are having a mommy and me group "field trip" today to a place called Wee Play today. apparently you aren't allowed to bring in your own food but instead have to buy from their cafe: pizza, nuggets, ugh.
> 
> hope everyone has a great start to the week. it's rainy and nasty here. almost perfect for a monday. yuck!



Have fun today nancy.  I hope you find something good at the cafe.



tigger813 said:


> 19 weigh ins so far! 22 for Donald!!!! Come on everyone!



Im sending you my weight now although it is not going to help our team.  I still have vacation weight to loose but I am feeling pretty positive today.  I decided I am going to restart my journey.  I always feel good having a fresh start.  I hope you get your work out in today!!!!!



mizzoutiger76 said:


> Good morning everyone! Thanks everyone for their support during my weight loss plateau! I am happy to report though, that while my scale isn't budging, I was able to shave off 7 MINUTES from my previous 5k time at this Sunday's 5k that I was in!  Isn't that awesome! I ran 3.1 miles in 36 minutes and 12 seconds, roughly 12 minute miles!



Nicole that is great.  You should be very proud of yourself.

As for me I officially have gained back 7.4lbs from the lowest weight I had hit.  Most of it came from my vacation last week.  I have decided today to make a fresh start.  I feel like I celebrated the amount of weight loss I have had way to much and it has caused me to be a little lazy with my eating.  So my new goal is to loose 35lbs.  I am starting today.  I have journaled my foods today, I am drinking my water, and if I dont get to run before dark tonight I will do either a zumba or a taebo video off you tube. 

I hope you all are having a great start to the week.


----------



## my3princes

We lost power sometime before 3 AM and it didn't come back on until about a half hour ago.  The house did really well only losing about a degree an hour of heat and it has warmed back up quickly.  We had closed all the shades and pulled the thermal curtains.  Of course I was dressed in several layers and didn't weigh in this morning.  Not sure if DH did or not as he isn't feeling well at all.  I'm actually surprised that he isn't home from work yet.  He was going to try to do a half day.  We are getting snow now.  We got several inches of rain yesterday followed by freezing rain last night.  No school again today which means extending the school year.  Better safe at home on a day like today.


----------



## tggrrstarr

*QOTD 3/6 books/ series/ magazines*
Harry Potter, of course!  I also liked the Sookie Stackhouse series, I am really big into science fiction- the Shanara series by Terry Brooks, His Dark Materials series by Philip Pullman (really great on audio book Tracey!).  I still like the occasional book by Jude Deveraux- Remembrance and The Summerhouse books especially. 
Magazines- Creating Keepsakes and my guilty pleasure- Halloween Magazines. I buy them all up as soon as they are available.  Especially Martha Stewart's.

*QOTD 3/7 underrated Disney movie*
The Tigger Movie!  Whoopdedooper-loopydelooper-allyooperbounce!  The more you try, the more you fly and that's what really counts!

Well, the scale is moving down, now if I can keep it going this direction until Friday!  I am another one who keeps seeing the same 3 pounds constantly. My goal is to try to hit a brand new number by the end of the week. Even if it's by .2 lbs, lol!  I think this is the week. Fingers crossed!  

Dinner tonight is leftover pizza for DH with fries and a mushroom veggie burger for me.  Lunch is a pineapple chobani and honey crisp apple with a bit of peanut butter.

I have off tomorrow so I am hoping to get some more of my Disney trip in the album. I bought this WeRMemory keepers album that is 3 ring. It is 12x12 size but you choose between regular scrapbook pages or traditional photo album pages. There are also hybrid ones that are half & half.  It makes it a lot easier to get it done when I only have to scrap part of it!


----------



## HappyMatt

*QOTD 3/7/11: What Disney film do you enjoy that you feel is commonly undderrated or overlooked?*

The Emperor's New Groove. My roommates and I rented it back in college. We were unsure but found it hysterical. We watched it 4 times in 24hrs. It has some great humor.


----------



## Merryweather27

Afternoon, everyone!  We are still moving sloooowly here.  Looks like most of us are dealing with rain and gray and blah.  I'm so impatient for spring right now!

I'm excited because I *finally* had a loss today!  After three weeks of a plateau followed by two weeks of "gains" (adding the cast and getting a new scale), it was definitely time!  Now to get back to my pre-cast, old-scale weight.



tigger813 said:


> Merryweather27- It's actually the 15th according to Amazon. I think the original date was the 11th but it got pushed back to that Friday instead.
> 
> I think I'll watch Torchwood while I do that. Can't wait until that starts again in July!



Ah, well, we've waited this long, right!   

I am so stoked for the return of Torchwood!  Or should I say "The Jack and Gwen Show" now?   It will be interesting to see where they go with it from here.



dumbo_buddy said:


> good morning everyone! i'm really happy to say that i remained on plan yesterday. now, that means i kept within my calorie limit. i probably didn't eat all the best choices but i'm still happy with it. we went downtown today and we were *this* close to stopping in a pub for an appetizer and a guinness but instead we went home and had peanut butter and jelly sandwiches.
> 
> we are having a mommy and me group "field trip" today to a place called Wee Play today. apparently you aren't allowed to bring in your own food but instead have to buy from their cafe: pizza, nuggets, ugh.
> 
> hope everyone has a great start to the week. it's rainy and nasty here. almost perfect for a monday. yuck!



Way to go passing up temptation!  Good luck today at Wee Play!  Maybe they will have a salad available.



mizzoutiger76 said:


> Good morning everyone! Thanks everyone for their support during my weight loss plateau! I am happy to report though, that while my scale isn't budging, I was able to shave off 7 MINUTES from my previous 5k time at this Sunday's 5k that I was in!  Isn't that awesome! I ran 3.1 miles in 36 minutes and 12 seconds, roughly 12 minute miles!
> 
> Plus I went shopping for the first time in months and realized that I'm a size L in tops now, which I think is fantastic seeing how I used to be a 1X!
> 
> So hopefully these fantastic changes will help keep my optimism up while I wait for the scale to drop!
> 
> Today I'm taking the day off from exercise and plan on treating myself to Subway.  Tonight for dinner we're having steak with green sauce, peas, and a salad (lots of veggies!).
> 
> Tomorrow I'll get back into my routine with Zumba and core strength workouts and resume the rest of the week as usual.
> 
> Have a great day everyone!
> 
> Nicole



WOW way to go!  That's an awesome time improvement.  And woo-hoo for the size drop too!  Someone once told me, when your scale's not moving but all the other signs of your hard work are positive..."It's just gravity."  Meaning if we lived in zero-g, all we could track our progress by would be energy levels, clothes fitting better, and the way we look in the mirror.  So a number on the scale would have no impact on our enthusiasm.  And by those "zero-g" measures, you're doing great!



mommyof2Pirates said:


> Im sending you my weight now although it is not going to help our team.  I still have vacation weight to loose but I am feeling pretty positive today.  I decided I am going to restart my journey.  I always feel good having a fresh start.  I hope you get your work out in today!!!!!
> 
> As for me I officially have gained back 7.4lbs from the lowest weight I had hit.  Most of it came from my vacation last week.  I have decided today to make a fresh start.  I feel like I celebrated the amount of weight loss I have had way to much and it has caused me to be a little lazy with my eating.  So my new goal is to loose 35lbs.  I am starting today.  I have journaled my foods today, I am drinking my water, and if I dont get to run before dark tonight I will do either a zumba or a taebo video off you tube.



 on your fresh start!  



my3princes said:


> We lost power sometime before 3 AM and it didn't come back on until about a half hour ago.  The house did really well only losing about a degree an hour of heat and it has warmed back up quickly.  We had closed all the shades and pulled the thermal curtains.  Of course I was dressed in several layers and didn't weigh in this morning.  Not sure if DH did or not as he isn't feeling well at all.  I'm actually surprised that he isn't home from work yet.  He was going to try to do a half day.  We are getting snow now.  We got several inches of rain yesterday followed by freezing rain last night.  No school again today which means extending the school year.  Better safe at home on a day like today.



Brr!  I hate losing power in the winter.  Glad you are all warmed back up now!  Hope your DH feels better soon!


----------



## Disneywedding2010

*Afternoon team Mickey!*

This weekend was kind of lounge around weekend and I didn't do a whole lot of anything. Wednesday I had a training session which I barely got through but glad I did it. Thursday I didn't exercise (I had exercised 5 days in a row. I was worn out). Friday I had a training session but slept in and missed it. If memory serves me right I don't think I exercised that day either. 

Saturday we finally got the punching bag up in our exercise room and I did 10 minutes of beating the crap out of it. Sunday, I tried to do my mile walk but only got about a quarter of it done. My leg wanted nothing to do with walking that day . Now, we are at Monday and its a very dreary day. I'm thinking I'm going to jump on the treadmill and crank a mile out. I've been doing all my walking outside that I've been neglecting the poor machine.  

Tuesday, I start my last class of my Bachelors degree . I also need to schedule an apt to go get my coumidin levels checked at the dr tomorrow (boooo hisss). Wednesday and Friday I have training sessions. Then depending on whether or not I got all my school junk done we are going to San Antonio for a weekend to see a friend that I've tried on 3 seperate occasions to see in the past month or so and life kept getting in the way.


----------



## tigger813

Merryweather27- We have a family at church that we have become good friends with. They are also huge Dr. Who and Torchwood fans. We have had get togethers just to watch Dr. Who. They came over the day after Christmas  to watch the Christmas Carol episode! We can't wait for July 1st to watch Torchwood! We will probably get together weekly for that! I didn't get to watch all of The Children of Earth today! I watched the first disc. I'll probably watch disc 2 Wednesday morning!

Had a great morning! Got my tax stuff together and organized on my spreadsheet and put in DHs desk with all the other stuff. I also got a little cleaning done. I got an email from Ash's teacher that she and some other teachers would like to talk to me about Herbalife and where they should start and they also want me to start a weight loss challenge which I hope to start in 2 weeks at the school. Waiting to hear back from the principal for permission. Also plan on setting one up at work. 

Didn't work out but I have been eating and drinking well today. I need to go clean the kitchen now and think about what to fix Ash for supper. She has newspaper after school today and then she has dancing at 5 and then a math event after that. Hoping she doesn't have too much homework. I'll probably just skip the workout today since I know I'll get up early tomorrow and then do my workout during BL tomorrow night. Wednesday I will kick it into high gear as well!

Ash will be home any minute so...

TTFN


----------



## Disneywedding2010

tigger813 said:


> Merryweather27- We have a family at church that we have become good friends with. They are also huge Dr. Who and Torchwood fans. We have had get togethers just to watch Dr. Who. They came over the day after Christmas  to watch the Christmas Carol episode! We can't wait for July 1st to watch Torchwood! We will probably get together weekly for that! I didn't get to watch all of The Children of Earth today! I watched the first disc. I'll probably watch disc 2 Wednesday morning!
> 
> Had a great morning! Got my tax stuff together and organized on my spreadsheet and put in DHs desk with all the other stuff. I also got a little cleaning done. I got an email from Ash's teacher that she and some other teachers would like to talk to me about Herbalife and where they should start and they also want me to start a weight loss challenge which I hope to start in 2 weeks at the school. Waiting to hear back from the principal for permission. Also plan on setting one up at work.
> 
> Didn't work out but I have been eating and drinking well today. I need to go clean the kitchen now and think about what to fix Ash for supper. She has newspaper after school today and then she has dancing at 5 and then a math event after that. Hoping she doesn't have too much homework. I'll probably just skip the workout today since I know I'll get up early tomorrow and then do my workout during BL tomorrow night. Wednesday I will kick it into high gear as well!
> 
> Ash will be home any minute so...
> 
> TTFN



I just wanted to say you are one busy woman and I get tired sometimes just reading everything you do in a given day.


----------



## tigger813

Disneywedding2010 said:


> I just wanted to say you are one busy woman and I get tired sometimes just reading everything you do in a given day.



I slept a lot over the weekend and it may sound strange bu TOM gives me extra energy! I've done all the laundry and changed the sheets and cleaned the kitchen. Girls want chocolate chip muffins for breakfast this week so those are in the oven. They are from a mix so I just had to add water! 

Time to make my shake for dinner! I had a Boston Market meal for lunch! Honey Roasted chicken with potatoes au gratin...only 410 calories! A bit more than WW or LC but it filled me up. I have also had some of the Peppermint Patty pieces! I'm hooked on them right now! 50 is like 170 calories! Don't think I had that many!

I hope to get the results posted tonight so I'll be back later!

TTFN


----------



## cclovesdis

Evening!

Yet another not OP day. I had such a good weekend too. 

Hoping for a better day tomorrow.

 to all those who need one.

CC


----------



## tigger813

I'm sending this message to both teams!

I am having a dilemma regarding weigh ins this week. Our numbers are down considerably this week and several have asked to be exempt which is perfectly acceptable. Some who have had bad weeks have still chosen to send me their weigh ins as well. I appreciate their efforts. That is their choice. I am not questioning anyone but I really don't want to declare a winning team this week. Several just got back from vacation or are recovering from the Princess. 

Does everyone understand where I'm coming from? I know there is no "prize" but I'm all about fairness.

Instead of a winning team, I will just recognize the top 10 on each team and recognize the top person for each team.


----------



## Disneywedding2010

tigger813 said:


> I'm sending this message to both teams!
> 
> I am having a dilemma regarding weigh ins this week. Our numbers are down considerably this week and several have asked to be exempt which is perfectly acceptable. Some who have had bad weeks have still chosen to send me their weigh ins as well. I appreciate their efforts. That is their choice. I am not questioning anyone but I really don't want to declare a winning team this week. Several just got back from vacation or are recovering from the Princess.
> 
> Does everyone understand where I'm coming from? I know there is no "prize" but I'm all about fairness.
> 
> Instead of a winning team, I will just recognize the top 10 on each team and recognize the top person for each team.




That makes sense. This has got to be a crazy month for weigh ins anyway between the marathon and Spring Break is a different week for each different school in the country. I could imagine trying to lose weigh this month is difficult all the way around.


----------



## Rose&Mike

Tracey--that works for me. Please let me know if any "issues" come up.

I'm one of the ones who went ahead and reported my weight this week. I am up about a pound and a half from last week, but still solidly in my maintain range, so I am ok with that. 

I hope everyone is doing well. I am trying out a bunch of new g-f recipes this week, and so far so good! It's nice to be eating something besides Amy's bowls (even though I do love Amy's bowl.)


----------



## tggrrstarr

tigger813 said:


> Time to make my shake for dinner! I had a Boston Market meal for lunch! Honey Roasted chicken with potatoes au gratin...only 410 calories! A bit more than WW or LC but it filled me up. I have also had some of the *Peppermint Patty pieces!* I'm hooked on them right now! 50 is like 170 calories! Don't think I had that many!
> 
> I hope to get the results posted tonight so I'll be back later!
> 
> TTFN



I am in love with the almond joy flavored ones!  I haven't had any in over 6 months tho, you might be making me go buy some, lol!


----------



## liesel

Rose&Mike said:


> Tracey--that works for me. Please let me know if any "issues" come up.
> 
> I'm one of the ones who went ahead and reported my weight this week. I am up about a pound and a half from last week, but still solidly in my maintain range, so I am ok with that.
> 
> I hope everyone is doing well. I am trying out a bunch of new g-f recipes this week, and so far so good! It's nice to be eating something besides Amy's bowls (even though I do love Amy's bowl.)



I love Amy's bowls!  Last week I branched out and tried the cheese enchiladas.  So yummy!


----------



## my3princes

Sorry, I had intended to send in my weigh in, but no sooner had I posted earlier than the power went out again.  I didn't get home from work until 10 pm so it is too late to do so now.

Mother nature can make things look so beautiful even when they are devastating.  All of the trees here are caked with ice.  The trees look like they are made of crystal and are so beautiful.  At the same time those trees are damaged.  The roadsides are litered with brush piles, broken trees and ones that have been cut from roads and moved.  It is amazing how much damage was done in just one day.  Things could get worse tonight as it is cold, the ice is already on the trees and if wind picks up more trees will break.  White birches are already bent so the tops are touching the ground in a complete arc. 


In other news I received a second interview time for Thursday morning   Praying that this or another opportunity works out soon.


----------



## Stinasmom

Hi Team!
Trying not to be MIA here but have been busy with the cruise meets thread and tying up loose ends before we head to the airport this Thursday night. 

Weird about the weigh ins... I did get mine in and was down a bit even though I am trying to maintain. It's an interesting balance to change the diet again. 
Although that was Friday and this is Monday, I am pretty sure that extra couple pounds are back as I ate more today than I can remember in a while. 
Both my DS10 and DH are home sick with the stomach flu ... this was no time for me to not be able to tell if my stomach was hungry or queazy! So, I ate...

DD14 and I even went to a restaurant to get out of the "sick house!"

Besides, we board our cruise this Saturday... FOOD will be everywhere! I best figure out what I can eat and how to still maintain!
Not to mention that the boys in the house best be better very soon!

I have a mani and pedi tomorrow! It's just fun to say that! 

Will be checking in here and there, and should be able to send in my weight this Friday, however, I will be checking it on the scale in the fitness room at the Hyatt at MCO!    I know there is a scale there because I used it to weight my luggage a couple years ago after repacking stuff while we had a "day room," so as to not exceed the airline's 50 lbs. max!

The next Friday, March 18th, not only is my B-day, but we will be on Castaway Cay ... will send a PM to be excused for that weigh in as I won't have internet. 

Hang in there everyone!  Spring is around the corner and everyone will want to be outside more, eat less, and not hit the couch for TV when it get dark so early!  

Marcy


----------



## Merryweather27

Ack - sorry I haven't had a chance to get back on tonight - things have been crazy.  I will try to get some replies in tomorrow morning.  Here's Tuesday's QOTD:

*
QOTD 3/8/11: What sources of inspiration and motivation do you turn to on this journey (online or off) besides the WISH boards?*

I have found a few healthy living bloggers that I read almost daily:
ronisweigh.com
losingweighteveryday.blogspot.com (this guy went from 505 in 2008 to 230 today!)
priorfatgirl.com


----------



## tigger813

QOTD: My supervisor for Herbalife has been a great help to me! I'm meeting with her for a few minutes this morning to plan out my weight loss challenge at Ash's school. She is very inspirational and knows the business well. 

Well, I'm within a pound of where I was Friday so I guess this weekend wasn't as bad as I thought. I we also VERY good yesterday drinking my water and tea and was very close on calories for the day. I really would love to reach my final goal by March 25th so I can really enjoy my girls' weekend! I feel very foucsed since I'm so close! Just need to keep it up!

I got up and did the 3 mile Pilates walk! I hope to do the 5 mile walk later today and then my 2 miles on the elliptical tonight. 10 miles just sounds doable today for some reason!

Going to post the week's superstars in a few! I've got it in front of me so I just need to type it in!!!!!

TTFN


----------



## tigger813

MICKEY SUPERSTARS

#10 .75% Bungle
#9 .76% gudrench3
#8 .77% Merryweather27
#7 .79% GoodMorningDewDrop
#6 1.00% ScubaD
#5 1.39% aamomma
#4 1.61% tigger813
#3 1.71% dis-happy
#2 1.75% Stinasmom
AND THE MICKEY ULTIMATE SUPERSTAR IS:

#1 2.11% dumbo_buddy

Congrats to everyone this week!!!!!


----------



## Rose&Mike

my3princes said:


> Mother nature can make things look so beautiful even when they are devastating.  All of the trees here are caked with ice.  The trees look like they are made of crystal and are so beautiful.  At the same time those trees are damaged.  The roadsides are litered with brush piles, broken trees and ones that have been cut from roads and moved.  It is amazing how much damage was done in just one day.  Things could get worse tonight as it is cold, the ice is already on the trees and if wind picks up more trees will break.  White birches are already bent so the tops are touching the ground in a complete arc.
> 
> 
> In other news I received a second interview time for Thursday morning   Praying that this or another opportunity works out soon.


Deb--ice storms stink! We had one a couple of years ago that shut things down for a week. More than half the city lost power and there were trees down everywhere. Even during the summer branches kept coming out of trees. I hope things warm up soon! Good luck with your interview!

Marcy--maintaining is a little tricky at first. I continued to lose, but very slowly. I hope you have a great vacation and a great birthday!



tigger813 said:


> MICKEY SUPERSTARS
> 
> #10 .75% Bungle
> #9 .76% gudrench3
> #8 .77% Merryweather27
> #7 .79% GoodMorningDewDrop
> #6 1.00% ScubaD
> #5 1.39% aamomma
> #4 1.61% tigger813
> #3 1.71% dis-happy
> #2 1.75% Stinasmom
> AND THE MICKEY ULTIMATE SUPERSTAR IS:
> 
> #1 2.11% dumbo_buddy
> 
> Congrats to everyone this week!!!!!


Congrats to all the superstars this week!

Tracey--are you going to report goal % this week?

I hope everyone is doing well. We are having a fundraiser at work today--pancake breakfast. I won't be  having any--I don't think anyone has plans to make g-f pancakes. I am taking fruit in for toppings for the pancakes.

I am hoping to make it to the Y today. I have a knee thing going on and haven't exercised since Saturday. Fingers crossed that the knee cooperates today.


----------



## Rose&Mike

*Tracey--My only question--were there maintainers on either team this week? 
Thanks!*


----------



## KristiMc

Stinasmom said:


> Hi Team!
> Trying not to be MIA here but have been busy with the cruise meets thread and tying up loose ends before we head to the airport this Thursday night.
> 
> Weird about the weigh ins... I did get mine in and was down a bit even though I am trying to maintain. It's an interesting balance to change the diet again.
> Although that was Friday and this is Monday, I am pretty sure that extra couple pounds are back as I ate more today than I can remember in a while.
> Both my DS10 and DH are home sick with the stomach flu ... this was no time for me to not be able to tell if my stomach was hungry or queazy! So, I ate...
> 
> DD14 and I even went to a restaurant to get out of the "sick house!"
> 
> Besides, we board our cruise this Saturday... FOOD will be everywhere! I best figure out what I can eat and how to still maintain!
> Not to mention that the boys in the house best be better very soon!
> 
> I have a mani and pedi tomorrow! It's just fun to say that!
> 
> Will be checking in here and there, and should be able to send in my weight this Friday, however, I will be checking it on the scale in the fitness room at the Hyatt at MCO!    I know there is a scale there because I used it to weight my luggage a couple years ago after repacking stuff while we had a "day room," so as to not exceed the airline's 50 lbs. max!
> 
> The next Friday, March 18th, not only is my B-day, but we will be on Castaway Cay ... will send a PM to be excused for that weigh in as I won't have internet.
> 
> Hang in there everyone!  Spring is around the corner and everyone will want to be outside more, eat less, and not hit the couch for TV when it get dark so early!
> 
> Marcy



Have a great trip!  We are on the 3/26 Eastern.  I can't wait.


----------



## KristiMc

tigger813 said:


> MICKEY SUPERSTARS
> 
> #10 .75% Bungle
> #9 .76% gudrench3
> #8 .77% Merryweather27
> #7 .79% GoodMorningDewDrop
> #6 1.00% ScubaD
> #5 1.39% aamomma
> #4 1.61% tigger813
> #3 1.71% dis-happy
> #2 1.75% Stinasmom
> AND THE MICKEY ULTIMATE SUPERSTAR IS:
> 
> #1 2.11% dumbo_buddy
> 
> Congrats to everyone this week!!!!!



Congrats dumbo_buddy and all of our top 10!


----------



## Rose&Mike

KristiMc said:


> Congrats dumbo_buddy and all of our top 10!



*Kristi--Happy Belated Birthday from last week! Sorry I missed your birthday. I hope you had a great day!*


----------



## tigger813

I'll do the % this afternoon when I get home from work.

Redwalker, Stinasmom and Rose&Mike are our maintainers once again this week!

Time to shower!

Next week I will be doing team competition again! We're all excited for the merge so we can catch up with old friends and make new ones!!!!

TTFN


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

sorry I was one of those princess who gained weight  I was trying to hold myself accountable by still sending in my weight.  Glad you decided to give the competition a break I feel bad that I have not contributed more to our team this challenge.  I will try harder.


----------



## Merryweather27

Good morning, everyone!  Hope your mornings have been great so far.



tggrrstarr said:


> I have off tomorrow so I am hoping to get some more of my Disney trip in the album. I bought this WeRMemory keepers album that is 3 ring. It is 12x12 size but you choose between regular scrapbook pages or traditional photo album pages. There are also hybrid ones that are half & half.  It makes it a lot easier to get it done when I only have to scrap part of it!



That hybrid idea sounds pretty cool!  I usually make a Shutterfly album and it takes me forever...still working on our trip from last June at the moment.



Disneywedding2010 said:


> Saturday we finally got the punching bag up in our exercise room and I did 10 minutes of beating the crap out of it.
> 
> ... ...
> 
> Then depending on whether or not I got all my school junk done we are going to San Antonio for a weekend to see a friend that I've tried on 3 seperate occasions to see in the past month or so and life kept getting in the way.



Yeah, that boxing stuff can really get your heart rate going!  Great cardio.  Where did you get your punching bag?  Hope life stays out of your way so you can see your friend this weekend!



tigger813 said:


> Merryweather27- We have a family at church that we have become good friends with. They are also huge Dr. Who and Torchwood fans. We have had get togethers just to watch Dr. Who. They came over the day after Christmas  to watch the Christmas Carol episode! We can't wait for July 1st to watch Torchwood! We will probably get together weekly for that! I didn't get to watch all of The Children of Earth today! I watched the first disc. I'll probably watch disc 2 Wednesday morning!



LOL, we actually had an argument at our family Christmas over whether we could put on Dr. Who! My two aunts and DH and I are fans, but it was my grandfather's TV so he had veto power .  So we watched it on DVR at home later.



Disneywedding2010 said:


> I just wanted to say you are one busy woman and I get tired sometimes just reading everything you do in a given day.



QFT.  (quoted for truth)    Tracey's days seem jam-packed compared to my own, and I'm always wiped at the end of mine!  :rotfl



cclovesdis said:


> Evening!
> 
> Yet another not OP day. I had such a good weekend too.
> 
> Hoping for a better day tomorrow.
> 
> to all those who need one.
> 
> CC



Here's a  for you too!  Hope today is a better day for you!



tigger813 said:


> I'm sending this message to both teams!
> 
> I am having a dilemma regarding weigh ins this week. Our numbers are down considerably this week and several have asked to be exempt which is perfectly acceptable. Some who have had bad weeks have still chosen to send me their weigh ins as well. I appreciate their efforts. That is their choice. I am not questioning anyone but I really don't want to declare a winning team this week. Several just got back from vacation or are recovering from the Princess.
> 
> Does everyone understand where I'm coming from? I know there is no "prize" but I'm all about fairness.
> 
> Instead of a winning team, I will just recognize the top 10 on each team and recognize the top person for each team.



Besides, we'll be merging in just a couple more weeks, at which point we will always be on the "winning" team!  



my3princes said:


> Mother nature can make things look so beautiful even when they are devastating.  All of the trees here are caked with ice.  The trees look like they are made of crystal and are so beautiful.  At the same time those trees are damaged.  ... ... White birches are already bent so the tops are touching the ground in a complete arc.
> 
> In other news I received a second interview time for Thursday morning   Praying that this or another opportunity works out soon.



WOW - I can't imagine a storm that would bend even a small tree that much!    Hope your power stays up and running.  Good luck on your interview Thursday!!! 



Rose&Mike said:


> I hope everyone is doing well. I am trying out a bunch of new g-f recipes this week, and so far so good! It's nice to be eating something besides Amy's bowls (even though I do love Amy's bowl.)



New recipes are such fun!  Glad they are working out for you.  The last new recipe I tried ended up feeding the dog instead of us!  



Stinasmom said:


> Hi Team!
> Trying not to be MIA here but have been busy with the cruise meets thread and tying up loose ends before we head to the airport this Thursday night.
> 
> Both my DS10 and DH are home sick with the stomach flu ...
> 
> The next Friday, March 18th, not only is my B-day, but we will be on Castaway Cay ... will send a PM to be excused for that weigh in as I won't have internet.
> 
> Marcy



Have fun on your trip!  What a great way to spend your birthday!  Hope your son and DH are feeling better asap!



tigger813 said:


> I got up and did the 3 mile Pilates walk! I hope to do the 5 mile walk later today and then my 2 miles on the elliptical tonight. 10 miles just sounds doable today for some reason!
> 
> Going to post the week's superstars in a few! I've got it in front of me so I just need to type it in!!!!!
> 
> TTFN



Wow, 10 miles!    You can do it!



tigger813 said:


> MICKEY SUPERSTARS
> 
> #10 .75% Bungle
> #9 .76% gudrench3
> #8 .77% Merryweather27
> #7 .79% GoodMorningDewDrop
> #6 1.00% ScubaD
> #5 1.39% aamomma
> #4 1.61% tigger813
> #3 1.71% dis-happy
> #2 1.75% Stinasmom
> AND THE MICKEY ULTIMATE SUPERSTAR IS:
> 
> #1 2.11% dumbo_buddy
> 
> Congrats to everyone this week!!!!!



Congrats to dumbo_buddy and our other superstars!    



mommyof2Pirates said:


> sorry I was one of those princess who gained weight  I was trying to hold myself accountable by still sending in my weight.  Glad you decided to give the competition a break I feel bad that I have not contributed more to our team this challenge.  I will try harder.



Don't feel bad!  You are far from the only person to send in a gain during this challenge!  And honestly, I think post-half weight ought to be exempted.    Just hang in there!

Have a great day, everyone!  

Nicole


----------



## dumbo_buddy

tigger813 said:


> MICKEY SUPERSTARS
> 
> #10 .75% Bungle
> #9 .76% gudrench3
> #8 .77% Merryweather27
> #7 .79% GoodMorningDewDrop
> #6 1.00% ScubaD
> #5 1.39% aamomma
> #4 1.61% tigger813
> #3 1.71% dis-happy
> #2 1.75% Stinasmom
> AND THE MICKEY ULTIMATE SUPERSTAR IS:
> 
> #1 2.11% dumbo_buddy
> 
> Congrats to everyone this week!!!!!



wow, i really needed to see that today. i really want to eat a large pizza all by myself today. i'm feeling really sick. you know how some people lose their appetites when they get sick? yeah, not me. 

i had a great first week of dieting but i'm afraid this week hasn't been that great so far. i hope i don't post a gain on friday. how embarrassing to do so great my first week and then poorly the next?!


----------



## lisah0711

tigger813 said:


> MICKEY SUPERSTARS
> 
> #10 .75% Bungle
> #9 .76% gudrench3
> #8 .77% Merryweather27
> #7 .79% GoodMorningDewDrop
> #6 1.00% ScubaD
> #5 1.39% aamomma
> #4 1.61% tigger813
> #3 1.71% dis-happy
> #2 1.75% Stinasmom
> AND THE MICKEY ULTIMATE SUPERSTAR IS:
> 
> #1 2.11% dumbo_buddy
> 
> Congrats to everyone this week!!!!!



Congratulations to all the MICKEY superstars and especially to the biggest loser, dumbo buddy!   What a great first week you had!  Hope that you are feeling better soon, too!  

Not too long before we are all together again on one thread!


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

dumbo_buddy said:


> wow, i really needed to see that today. i really want to eat a large pizza all by myself today. i'm feeling really sick. you know how some people lose their appetites when they get sick? yeah, not me.
> 
> i had a great first week of dieting but i'm afraid this week hasn't been that great so far. i hope i don't post a gain on friday. how embarrassing to do so great my first week and then poorly the next?!



Great Job nancy and Way to go to all our losers and maintainers and even our gainers who decided to still weigh in this week.  I think this shows that through weight loss there will be ups and downs.  

Nancy if I didnt say so before or on any other of the threads I read your blog and your race experience and weekend sounded great.  I actually think you were not in my morning pic we took and I think I missed your after the race pic.  I was in a post race pic but it was on the bench.  I think by the time I got there everyone was too tired to stand up.  Anyway I am so glad you joined us on here. 

I have now been 28 hours on plan.  I lost a lb since yesterday, and I already am feeling better.  Now I just need to keep this motivation going.  Im feeling good!


----------



## lisah0711

mommyof2Pirates said:


> I have now been 28 hours on plan.  I lost a lb since yesterday, and I already am feeling better.  Now I just need to keep this motivation going.  Im feeling good!



Go, Lindsay, go!


----------



## tigger813

% to goal for the week ending March 5

Tigger813	47.54 
sgcruiser	-3.00 
maslex	14.67 
girlrea	20.00 
RayaniFoxmur	32.60 
ScubaD	62.82 
my3princes	7.08 
aamomma	72.00 
tggrrstarr	17.71 
tmfranlk	17.86 
jenjolt	27.20 
janmadre	5.91 
liesel	45.00 
HappyMatt	81.16 
DisneyYooper	3.33 
TheMysteryMachine	-13.33 
KSH	12.00 
KristiMc	31.96 
Alex&Evan'sMom	4.44 
GoodMorningDewDrop	19.08 
yanni2	0.38 
jamesnnick	16.67 
Cupcaker	71.74 
dis-happy	63.04 
WDWAngela	4.80 
pigletz	26.67 
Yogamomma	7.00 
keenercam	13.60 
Stinasmom	161.54 
Kitchensinkguy	20.79 
Merryweather27	38.00 
WeLoveLilo05	45.56 
lovedvc	36.00 
MrsD	83.05 
DavidandDenise	19.00 
MaryJo	15.00 
PrincessNancy	75.00 
Flipflopmom	52.14 
DaisyJaneDisney	17.39 
mommof2pirates	-17.00 
mizzoutiger76	-26.67 
holly324	22.50 
swissfamilyrobinson	20.00 
sugarglider	46.15 
smile4stamps	50.0
rothesaydismom	-6.0
sarahrip	8.6
poochie	40.0
surferstitch16	33.3
dopey4disney	12.5
njtinkmom	1.7
tiki23	5.0
Kanga+2Roos	40.0
dumbo_buddy	30.0
Flossbolna	36.7


----------



## tigger813

8 miles of Leslie Sansone included "boosted walking" done. 2 more elliptical miles to go as long as my foot doesn't start yelling at me!!!!


----------



## dumbo_buddy

mommyof2Pirates said:


> Great Job nancy and Way to go to all our losers and maintainers and even our gainers who decided to still weigh in this week.  I think this shows that through weight loss there will be ups and downs.
> 
> Nancy if I didnt say so before or on any other of the threads I read your blog and your race experience and weekend sounded great.  I actually think you were not in my morning pic we took and I think I missed your after the race pic.  I was in a post race pic but it was on the bench.  I think by the time I got there everyone was too tired to stand up.  Anyway I am so glad you joined us on here.
> 
> I have now been 28 hours on plan.  I lost a lb since yesterday, and I already am feeling better.  Now I just need to keep this motivation going.  Im feeling good!



thanks for reading my blog! it's too bad we missed meeting each other. i guess that just means we'll have to meet up for another race! 

keep up the motivation! and send some motivation vibes to me please!! 



lisah0711 said:


> Congratulations to all the MICKEY superstars and especially to the biggest loser, dumbo buddy!   What a great first week you had!  Hope that you are feeling better soon, too!
> 
> Not too long before we are all together again on one thread!



thanks lisa! unfortunately i'm feeling more poo-ish than yesterday. the little guy has been oozing green boogies too so it looks like we are both in for a cold. wah. oh well. at least the sun was shining today and it kinda sorta felt like spring was on its way!

i too am looking forward to the threads merging so i can keep chatting with the people i met two weekends ago 



tigger813 said:


> % to goal for the week ending March



how do you calculate that? i'm not familiar with % to goal.

*******

as for me, i'm officially depressed right now. haven't slept in days (i'm a bad sleeper) and i'm feeling sick.  i had an endocrinologist appointment today. last time i was there was in october. i have PCOS and insulin resistance so i have to go b/c i'm on metformin. anyway, i was super pumped to tell the doctor that i had done a half marathon. i even told him i'd like to do the full marathon. he told me that if i wanted to have more kids i should re-think the high weekly mileages that are necessary to train for a marathon. i already have fertility issues and only just recently got an actual period and running long distances would make the period go away for sure.  he really made me feel like a porker too. i weighed in today at 140. i am 5'4". my BMI is 24 which puts me in the normal range but he basically said i need to drop 10 lbs to really be a good weight. ugh. nothing like being TOLD to lose weight to make you want to eat a pizza.

so, i don't know. the doc is a total old fart and i could take what he says with a grain of salt. but i just felt so...doomed...or something. he said i should never been eating more than 1200 calories, blah blah. 

anyway, sorry for the sob story. i needed to get it out.


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

dumbo_buddy said:


> thanks for reading my blog! it's too bad we missed meeting each other. i guess that just means we'll have to meet up for another race!
> 
> keep up the motivation! and send some motivation vibes to me please!!
> 
> 
> 
> thanks lisa! unfortunately i'm feeling more poo-ish than yesterday. the little guy has been oozing green boogies too so it looks like we are both in for a cold. wah. oh well. at least the sun was shining today and it kinda sorta felt like spring was on its way!
> 
> i too am looking forward to the threads merging so i can keep chatting with the people i met two weekends ago
> 
> 
> 
> how do you calculate that? i'm not familiar with % to goal.
> 
> *******
> 
> as for me, i'm officially depressed right now. haven't slept in days (i'm a bad sleeper) and i'm feeling sick.  i had an endocrinologist appointment today. last time i was there was in october. i have PCOS and insulin resistance so i have to go b/c i'm on metformin. anyway, i was super pumped to tell the doctor that i had done a half marathon. i even told him i'd like to do the full marathon. he told me that if i wanted to have more kids i should re-think the high weekly mileages that are necessary to train for a marathon. i already have fertility issues and only just recently got an actual period and running long distances would make the period go away for sure.  he really made me feel like a porker too. i weighed in today at 140. i am 5'4". my BMI is 24 which puts me in the normal range but he basically said i need to drop 10 lbs to really be a good weight. ugh. nothing like being TOLD to lose weight to make you want to eat a pizza.
> 
> so, i don't know. the doc is a total old fart and i could take what he says with a grain of salt. but i just felt so...doomed...or something. he said i should never been eating more than 1200 calories, blah blah.
> 
> anyway, sorry for the sob story. i needed to get it out.



Im sorry you didnt get the greatest news from the doctor.  I hate when you are so excited and proud of yourself and then people find a way to burst your bubble.  You should be very proud of what you did and what you want to do.  I would consider what he said about the marathon and maybe research it and talk with any other doctors you might have.  If he is an older physician he may not be a believer in more up to date studies.  Think about it years ago how many women were running in marathons?  

Keep positive!!!!


----------



## tigger813

Here's an example: I want to lost 12.2 pounds during this challenge. As of last Friday I have lost 5.8 pounds. I take the 5.8 and divide it by 12.2 and then multiply by 100 to get the percentage. I am 47.5% to my goal! 

You have a goal to lose 10 pounds. You have lost 3 so far. You have lost 30% of your goal weight.

I've done 8 miles so far today. I do plan on doing 2 more tonight while watching BL. Just had pancakes and bacon for supper. 

Ashleigh isn't feeling all that great so she skipped dancing tonight. Hopefully she can go to school for her half day tomorrow. I want to get some more things done around here in the morning.

Brian and I are watching shows on the DVR right now. Finished The Celebrity Apprentice and now we're watching Harry's Law.

Had a good day today food wise and still drinking my water. I didn't eat much during the day at all. I had a shake for b'fast, half a protein bar before giving a massage, the other half after doing 5 miles, a handful of peppermint patty pieces and bacon and pancakes. More water to come tonight!

TTFN


----------



## Rose&Mike

liesel said:


> I love Amy's bowls!  Last week I branched out and tried the cheese enchiladas.  So yummy!


I love the cheese enchiladas! The tamales are really good, too. My favorite used to be the macaroni and cheese with tofu and veggies. But I can't have it anymore, which is making me a little sad today.



tigger813 said:


> I'll do the % this afternoon when I get home from work.
> 
> Redwalker, Stinasmom and Rose&Mike are our maintainers once again this week!
> 
> Time to shower!
> 
> Next week I will be doing team competition again! We're all excited for the merge so we can catch up with old friends and make new ones!!!!
> 
> TTFN


Thanks Tracey! Congrats to the maintainers!


mommyof2Pirates said:


> sorry I was one of those princess who gained weight  I was trying to hold myself accountable by still sending in my weight.  Glad you decided to give the competition a break I feel bad that I have not contributed more to our team this challenge.  I will try harder.


Lindsay--don't feel bad at all. I turned mine in, and while I was in the maintain range, I was up. And I think Tracey counts that against the total for the team competition. I needed to hold myself accountable as well.



lisah0711 said:


> Congratulations to all the MICKEY superstars and especially to the biggest loser, dumbo buddy!   What a great first week you had!  Hope that you are feeling better soon, too!
> 
> Not too long before we are all together again on one thread!


Hi Lisa! 



mommyof2Pirates said:


> I have now been 28 hours on plan.  I lost a lb since yesterday, and I already am feeling better.  Now I just need to keep this motivation going.  Im feeling good!


Woohoo Lindsay!



dumbo_buddy said:


> as for me, i'm officially depressed right now. haven't slept in days (i'm a bad sleeper) and i'm feeling sick.  i had an endocrinologist appointment today. last time i was there was in october. i have PCOS and insulin resistance so i have to go b/c i'm on metformin. anyway, i was super pumped to tell the doctor that i had done a half marathon. i even told him i'd like to do the full marathon. he told me that if i wanted to have more kids i should re-think the high weekly mileages that are necessary to train for a marathon. i already have fertility issues and only just recently got an actual period and running long distances would make the period go away for sure.  he really made me feel like a porker too. i weighed in today at 140. i am 5'4". my BMI is 24 which puts me in the normal range but he basically said i need to drop 10 lbs to really be a good weight. ugh. nothing like being TOLD to lose weight to make you want to eat a pizza.
> 
> so, i don't know. the doc is a total old fart and i could take what he says with a grain of salt. but i just felt so...doomed...or something. he said i should never been eating more than 1200 calories, blah blah.
> 
> anyway, sorry for the sob story. i needed to get it out.


Oh that stinks. Could he have not said anything positive? This is why I HATE going to the doctor. No advice, but as someone who has dealt with infertility, miscarriage, failed adoptions, etc, I get it how difficult this all can be. And I get why you want to do the marathon. Chronic health stuff just gets old after a while. DS has a genetic disorder and the advice we always gave him growing up when things were just overwhelming him, was, have your pity party and then move on. I try to remember that as well. I think it's ok to feel cruddy about something, but then you have to move on. (You can revisit it later if you need to.) Anyhow, hang in there.

Have a great evening!


----------



## Merryweather27

dumbo_buddy said:


> wow, i really needed to see that today. i really want to eat a large pizza all by myself today. i'm feeling really sick. you know how some people lose their appetites when they get sick? yeah, not me.
> 
> i had a great first week of dieting but i'm afraid this week hasn't been that great so far. i hope i don't post a gain on friday. how embarrassing to do so great my first week and then poorly the next?!



Well, you know the old adage, "Feed a cold, starve a fever." When you're sick your body needs the extra calories to boost the immune system.  Just don't go nuts, LOL.



mommyof2Pirates said:


> I have now been 28 hours on plan.  I lost a lb since yesterday, and I already am feeling better.  Now I just need to keep this motivation going.  Im feeling good!



You can do it!   



tigger813 said:


> 8 miles of Leslie Sansone included "boosted walking" done. 2 more elliptical miles to go as long as my foot doesn't start yelling at me!!!!



 



dumbo_buddy said:


> as for me, i'm officially depressed right now. haven't slept in days (i'm a bad sleeper) and i'm feeling sick.  i had an endocrinologist appointment today. last time i was there was in october. i have PCOS and insulin resistance so i have to go b/c i'm on metformin. anyway, i was super pumped to tell the doctor that i had done a half marathon. i even told him i'd like to do the full marathon. he told me that if i wanted to have more kids i should re-think the high weekly mileages that are necessary to train for a marathon. i already have fertility issues and only just recently got an actual period and running long distances would make the period go away for sure.  he really made me feel like a porker too. i weighed in today at 140. i am 5'4". my BMI is 24 which puts me in the normal range but he basically said i need to drop 10 lbs to really be a good weight. ugh. nothing like being TOLD to lose weight to make you want to eat a pizza.
> 
> so, i don't know. the doc is a total old fart and i could take what he says with a grain of salt. but i just felt so...doomed...or something. *he said i should never been eating more than 1200 calories, blah blah. *
> 
> anyway, sorry for the sob story. i needed to get it out.



I agree with Lindsay; I would definitely seek some other sources of medical advice both on the marathoning and your weight range.  Just based on the bolded part, he is way off-base to commonly accepted medical advice.  The World Health Organization, along with most doctors, recommend NEVER going below 1200 calorie to avoid problems like the body going into starvation mode, increased risk of nutrient deficiencies, gallstones, and other problems.  That's quite opposite advice from never going ABOVE 1200!   Going lower once in a while to jumpstart things is probably ok, but not on any sort of sustained basis. I know it's harder to lose weight with PCOS, but that still seems like unhealthy and dangerous advice for him to be giving.



tigger813 said:


> Ashleigh isn't feeling all that great so she skipped dancing tonight. Hopefully she can go to school for her half day tomorrow.



Hope she is feeling better in the morning!


----------



## tigger813

Hope I'm not letting anyone down but I'm taking the night off from the elliptical. I've down 8 miles of WATP today and the way my foot was feeling earlier it's probably a good idea to relax tonight. I will get up and do the 3, 4, or 5 mile workout in the morning and I'm home all morning so I can work out then too! I hope to have a good loss this week. I'm very focused this week as I want to reach my goal in the next 2 1/2 weeks.

Ash seems ok, just really tired. She wants to go to school in the morning so if she sleeps well she can go. No fever so that's good.

Drinking my water and watching BL. Girls are brushing their teeth and getting into bed so I need to tuck them in at the commercial break. I may watch the 2nd hour in bed so I can get in a good night's sleep tonight. Brian is finally off being on call so hopefully we will both sleep well.  We're both on the Dis right now! We're OBSESSED!

TTFN


----------



## tggrrstarr

dumbo_buddy said:


> as for me, i'm officially depressed right now. haven't slept in days (i'm a bad sleeper) and i'm feeling sick.  i had an endocrinologist appointment today. last time i was there was in october. i have PCOS and insulin resistance so i have to go b/c i'm on metformin. anyway, i was super pumped to tell the doctor that i had done a half marathon. i even told him i'd like to do the full marathon. he told me that if i wanted to have more kids i should re-think the high weekly mileages that are necessary to train for a marathon. i already have fertility issues and only just recently got an actual period and running long distances would make the period go away for sure.  he really made me feel like a porker too. i weighed in today at 140. i am 5'4". my BMI is 24 which puts me in the normal range but he basically said i need to drop 10 lbs to really be a good weight. ugh. nothing like being TOLD to lose weight to make you want to eat a pizza.
> 
> so, i don't know. the doc is a total old fart and i could take what he says with a grain of salt. but i just felt so...doomed...or something. he said i should never been eating more than 1200 calories, blah blah.
> 
> anyway, sorry for the sob story. i needed to get it out.



It can be really frustrating when your doctor is like that. I went through some similar encounters with mine, I was really ready to find a new one.  Mine told me (last year) I really needed to lose weight (before I started this).  The way he said it upset me so much it ended up being over six months before I did anything.  Then, my next appointment after losing 45 lbs, he didn't say a word to me about it.  I was just about to end it when on a follow up appointment he congratulated me.  I guess some of them are just kinda jerky.
I would get a 2nd opinion though.  My husband went through 3 Endocrinologists before he was happy with one. 

So I started watching the BL, 16 minutes in and my DH is snoring away, I'll be nice and wait for him to watch it with me.  He's been sick and didn't get any sleep last night so I made him take a huge dose of Nyquil.  I need to catch up on Big Love anyway, guess here's my chance. 

He took the car today, so I didn't get to the gym, but it was 45 degrees here today!  So I went out for a quick run earlier.  Also got plenty of exercise when I ate my yogurt earlier just trying to keep it away from Boo. That cat is a yogurt fiend!  I've said it before, but I think I might just have a spectacular week this week!  I am down 2 lbs so far, I hope I can keep it up!  I have my 2nd free session with my personal trainer tomorrow, hope it goes well!


----------



## dsnyfan608

Hi Everyone! I joined the team yesterday and am excited see other people's success though this support group.  I would like to lose 60 lbs and am not afraid of hard work! I am open to any tips, tricks or encouragement.


----------



## tigger813

Welcome! Don't forget to send me your weigh in and goal with your team name. Are you going to send it all on Friday? So happy you are going to join us!

I'm so excited! I finally found the original WATP set on DVD for a reasonable price! I just ordered that and Kingdom Keepers IV from Amazon. I won't get it until the beginning of next month but it's something to look forward to.

I'll be picking up Tangled the day it comes out on DVD at the end of the month. I'm also excited to get Voyage of the Dawn Trader when it comes out. Brian is hoping to get Harry Potter through his website to review when it comes out. We're also looking forward to seeing Tron again! The kids loved it!

I think I'm going to head to bed now so I can get up and workout at 5. BL is over now. Glad I took the night off! I earned it!

TTFN


----------



## dsnyfan608

Thanks for the 'Welcome'!

I PM'd you my start weight, and I am part of Team Mickey. Please let me know if there is any other information you need.


----------



## Stinasmom

dumbo_buddy said:


> as for me, i'm officially depressed right now. haven't slept in days (i'm a bad sleeper) and i'm feeling sick.  i had an endocrinologist appointment today. last time i was there was in october. i have PCOS and insulin resistance so i have to go b/c i'm on metformin. anyway, i was super pumped to tell the doctor that i had done a half marathon. i even told him i'd like to do the full marathon. he told me that if i wanted to have more kids i should re-think the high weekly mileages that are necessary to train for a marathon. i already have fertility issues and only just recently got an actual period and running long distances would make the period go away for sure.



What a challenging situation. I really hope you find that happy balance for your body. Good luck! 



dumbo_buddy said:


> he really made me feel like a porker too. i weighed in today at 140. i am 5'4". my BMI is 24 which puts me in the normal range but he basically said i need to drop 10 lbs to really be a good weight. ugh. nothing like being TOLD to lose weight to make you want to eat a pizza.
> 
> so, i don't know. the doc is a total old fart and i could take what he says with a grain of salt. but i just felt so...doomed...or something. he said i should never been eating more than 1200 calories, blah blah.
> 
> anyway, sorry for the sob story. i needed to get it out.



WOW, I remember a  conversation with a doctor (yes, a generation older than me) just like this about my weight. Here I was a fitness instructor  but didn't match up on the charts.  One size doesn't fit all. As long as we weren't talking obesity.

I wish you well! If you can run a half marathon, seems like you know yourself, can motivate yourself, and push yourself when you want.


Having another challenge to my maintenance diet... stomach flu. 

Was down another couple pounds this morning...

UGH! DH and DS had it yesterday and are better today. I can't seem to move off the couch. Every muscle hurts!

Disney Cruise Line here I come! We sail Saturday! 
(oh, I may have mentioned this... sorry..  )

Should feel much better by then. 

Marcy


----------



## Disneywedding2010

*Evening Team Mickey!*

I hope **fingers crossed** these next 5 weeks don't screw up the progress I'm trying to make. I start my last class of my Bachelors degree. College is so freaking stressful and I'm hoping I don't go crazy and start scarfing down sugary stuff to keep me awake and able to do school work. However, 4 weeks after this class I will be Disney bound for my graduation celebration!

I didn't work out yesterday or today but have a training session in the morning. I'm looking over school stuff and plan to head to bed shortly so I can get up early and start the day on the right foot. These last 4 days have been kind of sluggish for me.


----------



## Merryweather27

About to head to bed but wanted to get Wednesday's QOTD up first.  Team Donald has done this one, but not us (surprisingly enough), so I thought we should get it in before the merge.  


*
3/9/11 QOTD:  What hobbies do you enjoy?*

I love to read; that is my main "free-time" indulgence.  I also play old co-op video games with DH.  To a lesser extent I also crochet and hand sew, but usually that just means starting projects and never finishing them.  

Will get more replies in tomorrow AM.  Good night Mickeys!


----------



## tigger813

QOTD: I don't have a lot of times for hobbies. I workout, we play family games, I love to take photographs. I read when I have a good book in front of me. I love to watch movies. I never considered these hobbies but I guess they actually are.

Keeping Ash home. She is just really exhausted! She's going to work on her poetry project when she gets up again. She went right back to bed after she said she didn't want to go to school. I'm going to do my workout after I put Izzie on the bus in an hour. I slept until 6 and then fell back asleep until 6:17. YIKES! Not sure what we'll have for supper tonight. I'll figure that out later.

Time to get Izzie's snack together. Today's a half day for the kids so only free time is this morning so I hope I can get stuff accomplished while Izzie is at school.


----------



## Rose&Mike

Nancy--I read your race report on your blog! Glad I'm not the only one who lets the occasional potty word slip in while running! It is definitely a love/hate thing for me.



dsnyfan608 said:


> Hi Everyone! I joined the team yesterday and am excited see other people's success though this support group.  I would like to lose 60 lbs and am not afraid of hard work! I am open to any tips, tricks or encouragement.


Welcome!



dsnyfan608 said:


> Thanks for the 'Welcome'!
> 
> I PM'd you my start weight, and I am part of Team Mickey. Please let me know if there is any other information you need.


Please make sure that each time you pm Tracey (tigger813) your weight you include your team name. It makes life so much easier for her!

*Marcy*--hope you are feeling better soon! In my warped way of thinking--you should have a couple of pounds of cushion for your trip thanks to the stomach flu! Feel better!



Merryweather27 said:


> *
> 3/9/11 QOTD:  What hobbies do you enjoy?*


Running, traveling to races, Running (it's very time consuming!), minor league baseball in the summer, cooking, gardening. The problem is that most of the things I really like to do are warm weather outside things. We really need to move!

Hope everyone is doing well! I am going to take a PiYo class at the Y today since I am supposed to be taking it easy on my knee. I also have a dentist appointment and a lunch meeting. 

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## my3princes

Merryweather27 said:


> About to head to bed but wanted to get Wednesday's QOTD up first.  Team Donald has done this one, but not us (surprisingly enough), so I thought we should get it in before the merge.
> 
> 
> *
> 3/9/11 QOTD:  What hobbies do you enjoy?*
> 
> I love to read; that is my main "free-time" indulgence.  I also play old co-op video games with DH.  To a lesser extent I also crochet and hand sew, but usually that just means starting projects and never finishing them.
> 
> Will get more replies in tomorrow AM.  Good night Mickeys!



Hobbies.  Right now My hobby of running the lacrosse program is really my full time job.  This is crunch month on the organzing front.  We are also making summer camping plans   My home renovations and craft projects are on the back burner for now as I'm just not feeling the motivation.  Hoping to get back on track soon.  I've got a bathroom in dire need of a facelift with the supplies for removing the wallpaper sitting in a bag on the floor.


----------



## mizzoutiger76

Hi all!

Not much going on over here. Since I ran on Sunday (normally an off day) I decided to have my off day on Monday.  Yesterday I was supposed to have Zumba and do core strength workouts, but Zumba got cancelled and I took Rose's attitude that we don't have to work out everyday and skipped it.  I really had to talk myself out of exercising for about an hour before I finally let myself be okay with it.  So an extra day off, which was totally worth it! Today I feel great and I'll do my speedwork as usual today at lunch.

Just started on my water for today, having lean cuisine for lunch, and beef tacos for dinner.

Have a great day everyone!

Nicole


----------



## Rose&Mike

mizzoutiger76 said:


> Hi all!
> 
> Not much going on over here. Since I ran on Sunday (normally an off day) I decided to have my off day on Monday.  Yesterday I was supposed to have Zumba and do core strength workouts, but Zumba got cancelled and I took Rose's attitude that we don't have to work out everyday and skipped it.  I really had to talk myself out of exercising for about an hour before I finally let myself be okay with it.  So an extra day off, which was totally worth it! Today I feel great and I'll do my speedwork as usual today at lunch.
> 
> Just started on my water for today, having lean cuisine for lunch, and beef tacos for dinner.
> 
> Have a great day everyone!
> 
> Nicole



Nicole--that was a very hard, and somewhat painful lesson for me to learn. I still sometimes feel like I'm cheating when I take days off, but recently my body has been forcing me to. You definitely don't need to work out everyday--especially if you are doing doubles. I have found I just need to have a plan so one day off doesn't become one week off, etc. It's similar to that all or nothing thing with dieting when you think about it. In the past I would throw in the towel because I messed up one day. Well missing one workout does not make me a failure! It just means I took a day off. Can you tell I needed to give myself a little pep talk!


----------



## mizzoutiger76

Rose&Mike said:


> Nicole--that was a very hard, and somewhat painful lesson for me to learn.



LOL! I think really hard about it every time you mention it, it really has stuck with me.  I was going to skip my workout when Zumba was cancelled last week, but the obsessive part of me won and I went to work out anyway.  

So when Zumba was cancelled again this week, it seriously took me an hour to convenience myself that with the circumstances (picking up son at daycare, etc) was a very valid reason to skip it for the day and that it wasn't going to hurt any of my progress b/c I have every intention of working out today.

LOL, I consider this a major accomplishment on my part. This whole mental part of diet and exercise is a pain.  Thanks Rose! You're an inspiration to us all!


----------



## Merryweather27

tigger813 said:


> Hope I'm not letting anyone down but I'm taking the night off from the elliptical. I've down 8 miles of WATP today and the way my foot was feeling earlier it's probably a good idea to relax tonight.
> 
> Brian is finally off being on call so hopefully we will both sleep well.  We're both on the Dis right now! We're OBSESSED!



Smart call; no sense risking injury just to sneak in a couple more miles if your body is telling you it's not happy.  Nice that your DH is on the Dis too - mine just kinda rolls his eyes at my obsession, haha!



tggrrstarr said:


> So I started watching the BL, 16 minutes in and my DH is snoring away, I'll be nice and wait for him to watch it with me.  He's been sick and didn't get any sleep last night so I made him take a huge dose of Nyquil.  I need to catch up on Big Love anyway, guess here's my chance.
> 
> I've said it before, but I think I might just have a spectacular week this week!  I am down 2 lbs so far, I hope I can keep it up!  I have my 2nd free session with my personal trainer tomorrow, hope it goes well!



Hope your DH is feeling better soon. Way to go on your progress so far this week!  



dsnyfan608 said:


> Hi Everyone! I joined the team yesterday and am excited see other people's success though this support group.  I would like to lose 60 lbs and am not afraid of hard work! I am open to any tips, tricks or encouragement.



Welcome!    I can't tell you how much being part of this team has helped my efforts!  There are a lot of tips/motivation boosters/etc in the earlier pages of the thread that you might want to take a look at.  There are several food/exercise related QOTDs especially that people's answers to might help; there's an archive of what questions were posted on what day on page 1 of the thread.

Also, you're just getting started, but for those days to come when your enthusiasm starts to flag (which is where a lot of us are now), I just found a quote yesterday on the signature of another poster elsewhere on the WISH boards.  It's from Lance Armstrong in a cameo role for a goofy Ben Stiller movie called Dodgeball, but even so, it still made me stop and think.

_"Quit? You know once I was thinking about quitting when I was diagnosed with brain, lung, and testicular cancer all at the same time, but with the love and support of my friends and family, I got back on the bike and won the Tour de France five times in a row. But I'm sure you have a good reason to quit."  _



tigger813 said:


> I'm also excited to get Voyage of the Dawn Trader when it comes out. Brian is hoping to get Harry Potter through his website to review when it comes out. We're also looking forward to seeing Tron again! The kids loved it!



Thanks for the reminders!  We missed both Voyage and Tron at the theaters - just added them to my Netflix queue for when they are released!  



Stinasmom said:


> Having another challenge to my maintenance diet... stomach flu.
> Was down another couple pounds this morning...
> UGH! DH and DS had it yesterday and are better today. I can't seem to move off the couch. Every muscle hurts!



Yuck!  At least with the guys feeling better you know it won't last long and everyone should be healthy for the trip!



Disneywedding2010 said:


> *Evening Team Mickey!*
> I hope **fingers crossed** these next 5 weeks don't screw up the progress I'm trying to make. I start my last class of my Bachelors degree. College is so freaking stressful and I'm hoping I don't go crazy and start scarfing down sugary stuff to keep me awake and able to do school work. However, 4 weeks after this class I will be Disney bound for my graduation celebration!
> I didn't work out yesterday or today but have a training session in the morning. I'm looking over school stuff and plan to head to bed shortly so I can get up early and start the day on the right foot. These last 4 days have been kind of sluggish for me.



I'll keep my fingers crossed for you too!  Hang in there!

I know what you mean about needing to stay awake.  It finally occurred to me the other night that maybe the reason I've been falling asleep on the couch more evenings than not in the last couple months is because I cut my caffeine intake to almost zero.    The theory got a little evidence when I had a really off-plan day yesterday that included a lot of soda and had no problem staying conscious until bedtime.  I may have to switch some of my water back to iced tea.



Rose&Mike said:


> I am going to take a PiYo class at the Y today since I am supposed to be taking it easy on my knee.



What is PiYo?  I am guessing from the name that it combines Pilates and yoga?

Have a great Wednesday, everyone!   

Nicole


----------



## dumbo_buddy

afternoon everyone! i want to thank you guys for the kind support re: my doc's appointment. i'm going to spend some time thinking about what he said and whether or not we are really a match. he helped me in my weight loss effort (when i was 30+ lbs heavier) and also helped me during my fertility issues so i don't want to just stop seeing him b/c he said something i didn't want to hear. 

i'm still fighting this cold and my poor little guy is chock full of green boogies now too. poor kid. 

today's the first day of lent and me eating only non-processed foods. already i messed up by having two mints during mommy & me class. didn't even think of it. i think it's ok though b/c my breath was kickin' and it's better to have a little mint than kill someone with my stink breath! lol!

hope everyone has a great day. be back on later!


----------



## tigger813

Afternoon Mickeys!

Heading down in about 20 minutes for another workout. 

I LOVE TJs food! I just ate a whole bag of their Mushroom Ravioli with mushroom truffle sauce. 570 calories but that was my big meal for the day. I'll have my shake for supper tonight. Ash and I hope to go to church for the Ash Wednesday service tonight at 7:30. Izzie has dancing at 4 today. 

I also really need to clean the kitchen later. I also need lots more water.

Gotta go help Ash with something before I head downstairs.

TTFN


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

dumbo_buddy said:


> today's the first day of lent and me eating only non-processed foods. already i messed up by having two mints during mommy & me class. didn't even think of it. i think it's ok though b/c my breath was kickin' and it's better to have a little mint than kill someone with my stink breath! lol!



I would say that slip is totally justified.

*Rose*- I hope your class is good and that your knee continues to improve.  

Hello to all our other teammates too.

I am still on plan....I think it is now 54.5 hours that I have been OP not like I am counting or anything.  Its funny how I thought I really changed my eating habits and for the most part I would say they are better but now that I am completely focused and journaling and counting I realize how much I was adding to my daily intake by having a bite of this here and there or a few chocolates here and there.  Its amazing how much you need to focus on healthy eating vs. just eating.  Gosh its tiresome but well worth it.

I feel so much better already and I am down 2.8lbs since monday.  I am really excited about that and am hoping the number gets even bigger by friday.

3/9/11 QOTD: What hobbies do you enjoy?
I now love to run, play sports with my boys, going to our minor league basball games, watching the phillies and eagles play on tv, and I love scrapbooking (although my time and money for this is very limited).


----------



## saysay

Hi all, I worked out yesterday for the first time since the Princess 1/2 on the eliptical. My stupid heel on the Plantar Faciitis foot is a little sore...stupid thing.  I am officially starting to track my eating today and will get some kind of exercise in.

Dumbo_buddy, so sorry to hear your doctor is being stupid about your weight.  I know you really want to do the Marathon, hoping it works out for you.

My Hobbies: I love to travel - not alot of time to do that these days, like the running though slow, want to start reading again - since I had DD age 4 at night I just fall asleep, enjoy music - play piano, though not very well, but its so relaxing play just for me, love Musicals and theater.

Hopefully this week, I can stick with things. I know from the past its just one day and one moment at time.


----------



## Disneywedding2010

*QOTD -- Hobbies*

I love to travel and spend time with my friends. I've been to Disney World more times then I care to admit, . I've taken 3 different cruises (two were Disney) and at some point I'd like to go to Europe. 


I just wanted to say that I've not been in the greatest mind set to exercise this week. My late husband and I's 6 year wedding anniversary is on Friday so that may have a lot to do with my "I don't give a flying flip" attitude this week. However, I make a point to check the disboards as soon as I wake up for the day and you guys keep me motivated and wanting to stay on the right track. I have some errands I have to run later but at some point I'm getting on that darn treadmill. I also have to start working on classwork for this last class.


----------



## tigger813

Getting some questions on how to figure out percentage that you lost each week and % to goal. LuvBaloo had everything in the spreadsheet she shared with me for the challenge but I will explain it. Believe me I could never calculate everybody's % each week! Thanks, LuvBaloo!!!! Where are you?????

I'll use me as an example:

For % to goal: I want to lose 12.2 pounds this challenge and have currently lost 5.8 pounds. 5.8/12.2 X 100 gives me 47.54%

For each week: I lost 2.4 pounds last week. I take the 2.4 and divide it by my previous week's weight which was 148.8 then I multiply that by 100 to get 1.61%.

Got in 9 miles today! Had a strawberry/blueberry protein shake for supper and still drinking my water. If I have anything else tonight it will a mousse pudding.

Ash is showering so we can go to Ash Wednesday service that's at 7:30. She seems to be feeling better now. I was glad to give her a day off though and we get a good chunk of her poem project done. It's not due for another 2 weeks so we can do a little at a time this weekend.

Meeting with 3 teachers about Herbalife tomorrow so I have some stuff to prepare for that and I need to pick up some paper cups so I can give them some mango aloe to try. I have a perfect sized bucket to carry things with me.

One client tomorrow and then hoping to leave work and come home. I will do 5 miles in the morning and then try 3-4 later in the day or tomorrow night. I can just taste ULTIMATE GOAL so I'm going to work hard to get there! I know it's attainable!

Still have new folks joining us which will make the merge even better and bigger!

TTFN


----------



## dumbo_buddy

Disneywedding2010 said:


> *QOTD -- Hobbies*
> 
> I love to travel and spend time with my friends. I've been to Disney World more times then I care to admit, . I've taken 3 different cruises (two were Disney) and at some point I'd like to go to Europe.
> 
> 
> I just wanted to say that I've not been in the greatest mind set to exercise this week. My late husband and I's 6 year wedding anniversary is on Friday so that may have a lot to do with my "I don't give a flying flip" attitude this week. However, I make a point to check the disboards as soon as I wake up for the day and you guys keep me motivated and wanting to stay on the right track. I have some errands I have to run later but at some point I'm getting on that darn treadmill. I also have to start working on classwork for this last class.



i'm really sorry you're feeling down about your husband. i can't imagine how difficult that must be, especially since it would have only been your 6 year anniversary.  hugs to you.


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

Disneywedding2010 said:


> *QOTD -- Hobbies*
> 
> I love to travel and spend time with my friends. I've been to Disney World more times then I care to admit, . I've taken 3 different cruises (two were Disney) and at some point I'd like to go to Europe.
> 
> 
> I just wanted to say that I've not been in the greatest mind set to exercise this week. My late husband and I's 6 year wedding anniversary is on Friday so that may have a lot to do with my "I don't give a flying flip" attitude this week. However, I make a point to check the disboards as soon as I wake up for the day and you guys keep me motivated and wanting to stay on the right track. I have some errands I have to run later but at some point I'm getting on that darn treadmill. I also have to start working on classwork for this last class.



I admire your courage to get up everyday and keep on going.  You are doing amazing and Im sure will have good weeks and bad weeks.  We are here through it all for you.  Hang in there.


----------



## Merryweather27

dumbo_buddy said:


> today's the first day of lent and me eating only non-processed foods. already i messed up by having two mints during mommy & me class. didn't even think of it. i think it's ok though b/c my breath was kickin' and it's better to have a little mint than kill someone with my stink breath! lol!



  I don't even know what a non-processed halitosis fighter would be, unless you're growing your own peppermint like my grandmother used to do.



tigger813 said:


> I LOVE TJs food! I just ate a whole bag of their Mushroom Ravioli with mushroom truffle sauce. 570 calories but that was my big meal for the day. I'll have my shake for supper tonight. Ash and I hope to go to church for the Ash Wednesday service tonight at 7:30. Izzie has dancing at 4 today.



Mushroom ravioli, huh?  My DH would probably love that...might have to see if the TJ's around here has it!



mommyof2Pirates said:


> I am still on plan....I think it is now 54.5 hours that I have been OP not like I am counting or anything.  Its funny how I thought I really changed my eating habits and for the most part I would say they are better but now that I am completely focused and journaling and counting I realize how much I was adding to my daily intake by having a bite of this here and there or a few chocolates here and there.  Its amazing how much you need to focus on healthy eating vs. just eating.  Gosh its tiresome but well worth it.
> 
> I feel so much better already and I am down 2.8lbs since monday.  I am really excited about that and am hoping the number gets even bigger by friday.



It's always shocking to me when I actually start tracking, just how much the little things add up!



saysay said:


> Hi all, I worked out yesterday for the first time since the Princess 1/2 on the eliptical. My stupid heel on the Plantar Faciitis foot is a little sore...stupid thing.  I am officially starting to track my eating today and will get some kind of exercise in.
> 
> Hopefully this week, I can stick with things. I know from the past its just one day and one moment at time.



You can do it!   



Disneywedding2010 said:


> I just wanted to say that I've not been in the greatest mind set to exercise this week. My late husband and I's 6 year wedding anniversary is on Friday so that may have a lot to do with my "I don't give a flying flip" attitude this week. However, I make a point to check the disboards as soon as I wake up for the day and you guys keep me motivated and wanting to stay on the right track. I have some errands I have to run later but at some point I'm getting on that darn treadmill. I also have to start working on classwork for this last class.



Hang in there; we are with you!



tigger813 said:


> Got in 9 miles today!



Wow, you are really powering toward your goal!


----------



## Merryweather27

Thursday's QOTD - wow, last one!  It has been fun being your coach this week!

QOTD 3/10/11 - What is your favorite non-Disney activity in the Orlando area?

We haven't done much outside of WDW - my favorite so far is definitely the Medieval Times dinner show on I-Drive.  We don't have anything like that around here and it was a lot of fun.   The only other things we've done off-property are Sea World (eh) and a _disastrous_ attempt to go to Universal on the day the Harry Potter section opened.


----------



## my3princes

Merryweather27 said:


> Thursday's QOTD - wow, last one!  It has been fun being your coach this week!
> 
> QOTD 3/10/11 - What is your favorite non-Disney activity in the Orlando area?
> 
> We haven't done much outside of WDW - my favorite so far is definitely the Medieval Times dinner show on I-Drive.  We don't have anything like that around here and it was a lot of fun.   The only other things we've done off-property are Sea World (eh) and a _disastrous_ attempt to go to Universal on the day the Harry Potter section opened.



You mean Orlando has things other than disney?




















We've enjoyed Universal Studios, can't beat the roller coasters.  We've also enjoyed Sea World


----------



## dsnyfan608

Hi All!  Thanks for the warm welcomes!  I have been keeping track of my calories and I'm averaging between 1000 - 1200 per day.  Been going to the gym and since this is still new, I am enjoying my workouts.    The bad part is working until 5, going to the gym for about an hour and then I am not eating dinner until 7:30  

Yesterday's QOTD: Hobbies.  I enjoy reading, counted cross stitch and traveling.

Today's QOTD: Favorite Activity in Orlando - Seeing friends I have up there and walking around Celebration


----------



## Disneywedding2010

QOTD 3/10/11 - What is your favorite non-Disney activity in the Orlando area?

There isn't really anything outside of Disney that I like. I went to Universal & IOA back in 2008 but I don't know to me I didn't understand what all the big hype is about those places. I would like to try the minature golf though (even though I suck at it ).


----------



## tigger813

Good morning,

Got up and did 5 miles this morning. Not feeling as energetic as I usually do afterwards. I better not be getting sick. I have 4 clients on Saturday and 1 today. 

Not feeling very chatty this morning either. I think I'm just tired! Not sure if I'll get in another workout today as after work I need to come home and get stuff for the meeting with the teachers and pick up Izzie and after the meeting come home and get stuff ready to go to the transfer station. Got a ton of cardboard that needs to go!

Better get moving!

TTFN


----------



## poochie

tigger813 said:


> Good morning,
> 
> Got up and did 5 miles this morning. Not feeling as energetic as I usually do afterwards. I better not be getting sick. I have 4 clients on Saturday and 1 today.
> 
> Not feeling very chatty this morning either. I think I'm just tired! Not sure if I'll get in another workout today as after work I need to come home and get stuff for the meeting with the teachers and pick up Izzie and after the meeting come home and get stuff ready to go to the transfer station. Got a ton of cardboard that needs to go!
> 
> Better get moving!
> 
> TTFN



WOW 5 MILES!!!!    I thought I was doing good when I do 1.5 miles on the treadmill.     You are awesome and a inspiration.


----------



## Rose&Mike

BELLE1109--I sent you a pm, but if you could let me know if you will still be able to coach starting tomorrow, that would be great! 

Nancy--good luck with the non-processed foods. As someone who has really change their diet up recently, I can say that is a big challenge--very doable and good for you, but definitely will take some work! I look forward to hearing how it's going.

Lindsay--woohoo for 54.5 hours--though I'm sure it's up by now!

CC--hello to you! Hope you are hanging in there!

Cam--hope your trip was magical!



saysay said:


> Hi all, I worked out yesterday for the first time since the Princess 1/2 on the eliptical. My stupid heel on the Plantar Faciitis foot is a little sore...stupid thing.  I am officially starting to track my eating today and will get some kind of exercise in.
> 
> Hopefully this week, I can stick with things. I know from the past its just one day and one moment at time.


I feel your pain on the plantar. I had a nasty case during the Princess as well. Do you have a stick? I have found that rolling out my calf really helps. That and not walking around barefoot--which I am very guilty of and using the elliptical to help stretch out my calf. Good luck! As for the sticking with things, I have learned I don't have to be perfect all of the time. And it's ok to slip up, I just own it and move on. I could not stick with this long term if I did not allow myself treats and off days occasionally.

Tracey--feel better! Thanks for explaining how the calculations work!



dsnyfan608 said:


> Hi All!  Thanks for the warm welcomes!  I have been keeping track of my calories and I'm averaging between 1000 - 1200 per day.  Been going to the gym and since this is still new, I am enjoying my workouts.    The bad part is working until 5, going to the gym for about an hour and then I am not eating dinner until 7:30


Be careful with the calories being that low especially if you are working out. I have found that my weight loss stalled just as easily from too little calories as from too much. At sparkpeople you can plug in your goal, what you are eating and what your exercise is and get an idea of a calorie range. I agree eating so late does stink sometimes, but it's worth it!

Yesterday I ended up doing the elliptical. The piyo class was going to be in the dark--I don't do the dark. And then the instructor didn't show up! My knee is doing much better. I can still feel it, but it is just a little twinge! I think I will do the elliptical again after work. Hoping to run on Saturday or Sunday. Next Wednesday I might try zumba. 

Hope everyone is doing well! Time to get ready for work.


----------



## my3princes

Good Morning.  Getting ready for my 2nd interview.  I'm feeling so nervous.  After the interview I have an eye appointment and later I need to pick the boys up at their respective schools and get us all to Nick's last bowling tournament an hour away.  Lots of time sensitive things going on.  Hopefully the weather won't get any worse and all will go well.


----------



## Rose&Mike

my3princes said:


> Good Morning.  Getting ready for my 2nd interview.  I'm feeling so nervous.  After the interview I have an eye appointment and later I need to pick the boys up at their respective schools and get us all to Nick's last bowling tournament an hour away.  Lots of time sensitive things going on.  Hopefully the weather won't get any worse and all will go well.


Good luck with the interview, Deb!


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

Rose&Mike said:


> Yesterday I ended up doing the elliptical. The piyo class was going to be in the dark--I don't do the dark. And then the instructor didn't show up! My knee is doing much better. I can still feel it, but it is just a little twinge! I think I will do the elliptical again after work. Hoping to run on Saturday or Sunday. Next Wednesday I might try zumba.



Rose I keep forgetting to PM you about coaching for the merge.  If there is any weeks left just fill me into one.  I would be happy to coach.

Glad the knee is doing better.  I cant believe all the classes are in the dark, I think that would make me feel too tired.  I remember the yoga classes I took years ago had the lights dimmed but you could still see everyone.  I hope you guys get to run this weekend.  Our weather is suppose to be in the 50's so I am looking forward to it.    



my3princes said:


> Good Morning.  Getting ready for my 2nd interview.  I'm feeling so nervous.  After the interview I have an eye appointment and later I need to pick the boys up at their respective schools and get us all to Nick's last bowling tournament an hour away.  Lots of time sensitive things going on.  Hopefully the weather won't get any worse and all will go well.



Good luck DEB


Thanks for being our coach this week Merryweather27!!!!
QOTD 3/10/11 - What is your favorite non-Disney activity in the Orlando area?

Years ago when I was a kid we took our first trip for 10 days.  Most of those were spent outside of disney... I know right!  I remember enjoying a tour of the kennedy space center, and we also did midevil times which I thought was fun even at the age of 10.  We did busch gardens and sea world but those things probably have changed so much over the years.  I was only at universal once and we didnt realize the ticket we bought through AAA only got us into one side so we choice the one without the coasters.  Not sure why.  I remember enjoying it but it didnt leave me with the feeling of needing to go back again.  

Its a miserable rainy day here today.  I am finally feeling recouperated from my race and the weekend at disney.  Now I will have to deal with loosing an hour of sleep this weekend when we move the clocks ahead.  Thats ok because I am looking forward to the extra hour of daylight so I can start getting my runs in at night.  I cant run outside in the dark....Im a scardey cat. 

My dh has a 3rd interview today for a new job he is hoping to get.  I am really crossing my fingers because he got an inside tip yesterday that his position is not in the budget for next fiscal year.  Not sure what that means but they have been picking at him and writing him up for ridiculous things.  For instance yesterday he got called in because a year ago his boss asked him to put together a spread sheet and keep it as a rolling log.  He did this and it is completely up to date with the info they asked for but he did it in microsoft word instead of excel so therefore they feel that he did not pay attention to detail and did not follow directions.  Its just ridiculous.  I think they are trying to get rid of him which has us scared out of our wits.  So please say a prayer that this opportunity works out for him.  Otherwise there is just not much else out there.  He has sent out at least 30-40 applications over the past year and this is only the 2nd opportunity he has gotten.  The first one just didnt work out financially for us.

Sorry I guess I was a bit chatty this morning.  I hope you all have a great day.


----------



## mizzoutiger76

Hi all! Not much new going on over here.

Yesterday I worked on speed work and tried to go a little longer and nearly killed myself  It was the hardest workout I've had in a long time.  And the first workout that I can remember that I had to stop early, but I didn't beat myself up too bad over it because I've learned that when your body says enough, your best bet is to listen.

Today I have Zumba (assuming it isn't cancelled in the next two hours) which I plan on doing low-impact today since I really pushed it yesterday.  Then after I pick up my son, I'll come home and do 20 minutes of core strength training.

Had Subway for lunch, having Cobb salad for dinner, and I'm dutifully working on my water 

Have a great day everyone!

Nicole


----------



## ScubaD

Hello teammates,

WW weigh-in this evening so I have to get in my "last chance workout".  I just finished my Kenpo routine for P90X, which completes week number 10 out of thirteen.  Now I will watch my sitcoms while running on the treadmill.  Weight result will be coming this evening.  My goal is only 0.8 pounds loss, which would get my total to 40 pounds.

Dave


----------



## disneyfanforever

Hi everyone!  I am new to Team Mickey and I am so ready to join you guys and make a change in my life to be healthier and feel better about myself.  I have just started the Couch to 5k program and am hoping I can stick with it.  

I hear a lot about Zumba.  Can someone tell me what exactly it is?  Do you have to go to a gym for it or are there DVDs?  Is it fun?  As you can tell, I have been out of the exercise information loop for quite some time.

I hope everyone has had a great day!


----------



## ScubaD

Rose, I have to ask about one of your photos in your signature.  The one where you look surprised has always intrigued me and I just have to ask what was happening when that photo was taken.  Since it is on the signature I assume it is not too embarrassing.

Dave


----------



## ScubaD

disneyfanforever said:


> Hi everyone!  I am new to Team Mickey and I am so ready to join you guys and make a change in my life to be healthier and feel better about myself.  I have just started the Couch to 5k program and am hoping I can stick with it.
> 
> I hear a lot about Zumba.  Can someone tell me what exactly it is?  Do you have to go to a gym for it or are there DVDs?  Is it fun?  As you can tell, I have been out of the exercise information loop for quite some time.
> 
> I hope everyone has had a great day!



Welcome to Team Mickey.  Go team!!!

Dave


----------



## jking6

QOTD 3/10/11 - What is your favorite non-Disney activity in the Orlando area?

Discovery Cove.... It is so amazing and the most relaxing day I have spent in Florida.
It has been a while since I have posted. I have been weighing in but this week will be my last for a few weeks. I have my surgery (melanoma) on the 16th. The surgery is about 4 1/2 hours long they said. The spot is on my leg about the size of my fingernail but they are removing a spot about the size of a baseball. Skin graph from thigh and will be doing a 4 inch incision in my groin area to check lymph nodes. After surgery I have to stay flat in bed for 2 weeks with foot elevated. I just hope while doing so I do not gain weight.....
Trying to keep spirits up but a regular turns to major surgery in a few weeks is hard to adjust too. I will not know until about a week after if I will need chemo fingers crossed I will not... thanks for letting me vent today.


----------



## cclovesdis

Healthy Habits Week 9 Results[/COLOR]

*Conratulations to all of our participants!* We had:

4 participants from Team Mickey and
2 participants from Team Donald

making *Team Mickey* Week 9's HH winner! 

Congratulations to *Flossbolna* for being this week's winners! Please PM me you address and I will mail it to you as soon as possible.

*Congratulations to all those who earned 7/7 points for at least one of the three Healthy Habits!*

Team Mickey
aamomma
Flossbolna
poochie
Merryweather27

*Congratulations to all those who earned all 21/21 HH points for Week 3!*

Team Mickey
poochie


----------



## dsnyfan608

Today was sooooo hard to stay on track!  My team at work was served pizza, garlic rolls and dessert.  I ate what I brought for lunch from home and didn't touch a thing! I think the temptations will be increasingly more difficult.

Rose, thanks for the tip about the number of calories.  I know its a matter of finding te right formula.


----------



## cclovesdis

Welcome to Healthy Habits!

My name is CC (short for Christina) and I will be your Healthy Habits coach for BL 11. I love the BL challenges and Healthy Habits has helped me significantly in achieving many of my goals.

*Some Background Information: *Thanks to donac (Dona-hostess of Team Donald) and jenanderson for their amazing help so I know how to coach!  I couldnt do this without seeing them in action previously.  I will be continuing the prizes that Jen started.

*Heres How Healthy Habits Works:* Each week there will be 3 Healthy Habits (HH) to complete. The first two HHs will always be drinking water and exercising. (Note: The amount and time will increase throughout the challenge!) At the end of each week, you will tally up the number of points you earned for the week and send me a private message with your total. Heres an example. For Week 1, the 3 HHs are drink Six 8 oz. glasses of water a day, exercise a minimum of 20 minutes per day, and eat at least 3 servings of vegetables a day. If on 4 days you get in all 3 HHs, you would report your points like this:

4/6 days of drinking water
4/6 days of exercising
4/6 days of eating veggies

*Your total points (ex: 12/18) AND your team name should be in the subject of your PM.*

*This is a team competition.* On/about Tuesday evening, I will post the weeks results. I will share the number of participants on each team and the top scorers on each team. *New for BL 11: *I will also list the people who earned 7/7 on one or more of the HHs for the week. If you participated on the team with the most participants, you will be entered into a drawing for the week's prize. Each prize will have something to do with the 3rd Healthy Habit for the week. I will post the winner and ask that you PM me your contact information. (Please Note: If you do not wish to be entered into the drawing, please let me know in your PM. I understand peoples WISHes for privacy.)

Participation in Healthy Habits is entirely optional, but I encourage you to participate and help your team be on top for the week. Good luck on your journey and I hope that HHs helps you as much as it continues to help me!

Welcome to Health Habits Week 11

*Week 11 is 3/11-3/17.*

This week's 3 Healthy Habits are:
1) Drink *Eight* 8 oz. glasses of water.
2) Exercise a minimum of *30* minutes a day.
3) Eat at least 1 serving of dairy per day.

At the end of the week, please PM me your points. I will post the results on/about Tuesday. Don't forget, this is a team competition!

Remember, every participant counts, regardless of the number of points you earn!

If you have any questions, please free to ask!


----------



## cclovesdis

Rose&Mike said:


> CC--hello to you! Hope you are hanging in there!




Thanks Rose! I am doing okay. Still working on not bingeing. I didn't binge today, but I certainly ate way more than I should have. I was down at WW on Tuesday so I'm optimistic for tomorrow.

Work continues to keep me very busy. I keep saying that I'm going to get up and exercise before I go to work, but I'm so tired I can barely get up to give myself 20 minutes to get ready. 

Hoping to go to the gym tomorrow and get in about 5 miles on either the recumbent bike or the stationary bike. I am also working on increasing my mileage on the elliptical and re-introducing my body to C25K. I would love to re-start it in a few weeks. Maybe the 1st week in April.

Thanks again for thinking of me!

 for weigh-in everyone!


----------



## Rose&Mike

Lindsay--I hope DH's interview goes well! I'll be sending good thoughts your way.



disneyfanforever said:


> Hi everyone!  I am new to Team Mickey and I am so ready to join you guys and make a change in my life to be healthier and feel better about myself.  I have just started the Couch to 5k program and am hoping I can stick with it.
> 
> I hear a lot about Zumba.  Can someone tell me what exactly it is?  Do you have to go to a gym for it or are there DVDs?  Is it fun?  As you can tell, I have been out of the exercise information loop for quite some time.
> 
> I hope everyone has had a great day!


Welcome! I don't know a lot about zumba, but they offer it at the Y and it's a dance/aerobic class. I know a lot of people have done youtube zumba, but I've never tried it.



ScubaD said:


> Rose, I have to ask about one of your photos in your signature.  The one where you look surprised has always intrigued me and I just have to ask what was happening when that photo was taken.  Since it is on the signature I assume it is not too embarrassing.
> 
> Dave


That picture is right after I completed the Wine and Dine 1/2 marathon. I felt fabulous and Mike snapped a picture. About a half an hour later I was really sick, so I love having that picture as a reminder of how great I felt at the end of the race. The g-f and increased salt intake really seems to have helped, because I did not get sick after the Princess--which was fabulous! I hope you have a great weigh-in!



jking6 said:


> It has been a while since I have posted. I have been weighing in but this week will be my last for a few weeks. I have my surgery (melanoma) on the 16th. The surgery is about 4 1/2 hours long they said. The spot is on my leg about the size of my fingernail but they are removing a spot about the size of a baseball. Skin graph from thigh and will be doing a 4 inch incision in my groin area to check lymph nodes. After surgery I have to stay flat in bed for 2 weeks with foot elevated. I just hope while doing so I do not gain weight.....
> Trying to keep spirits up but a regular turns to major surgery in a few weeks is hard to adjust too. I will not know until about a week after if I will need chemo fingers crossed I will not... thanks for letting me vent today.


Big hugs to you. I hope it goes well and that you can avoid the chemo. I'm sure it's very stressful right now, but if you get a chance, please let us know how it goes. Sending you good thoughts for a very speedy recovery.

I have not heard from Belle1109, so if she does not post a qotd in the morning, I will coach for the day. If anyone is interested in taking a day over the next week, please let me know. It's possible we won't need it, though.

Have a great evening!


----------



## HappyMatt

*QOTD 3/10/11 - What is your favorite non-Disney activity in the Orlando area?*

Non-Disney in Orlando? Why bother? I guess we enjoy the train at the airport that takes you from gate to the main terminal. Other than that it is 100% Disney 100% of our time down there.


----------



## ScubaD

Goal this week was to lose 0.8 pounds and my loss at Weight Watchers was 0.8 pounds.  So my goal next week is 60.0 pounds and I can quit this weight loss stuff.

I have now reached the 40 pound mark and am moving downward.

Dave


----------



## my3princes

jking6 said:


> QOTD 3/10/11 - What is your favorite non-Disney activity in the Orlando area?
> 
> Discovery Cove.... It is so amazing and the most relaxing day I have spent in Florida.
> It has been a while since I have posted. I have been weighing in but this week will be my last for a few weeks. I have my surgery (melanoma) on the 16th. The surgery is about 4 1/2 hours long they said. The spot is on my leg about the size of my fingernail but they are removing a spot about the size of a baseball. Skin graph from thigh and will be doing a 4 inch incision in my groin area to check lymph nodes. After surgery I have to stay flat in bed for 2 weeks with foot elevated. I just hope while doing so I do not gain weight.....
> Trying to keep spirits up but a regular turns to major surgery in a few weeks is hard to adjust too. I will not know until about a week after if I will need chemo fingers crossed I will not... thanks for letting me vent today.



I hope everything goes well


----------



## my3princes

I have good news and bad news

My interview seemed to go very well.  She said she didn't have any concerns about me that I could address and that I was well qualified.  I left her with 4 old performance reviews that were all excellent as well as a letter of recommendation.

The bad news is that the benefits, specifically the insurance was not good.  It would cost me over $1000 per month for the family plan and it has a $2000 deductible.  Benefits were one of the reasons for me going back to work full time.  The pay was not ideal either.

I just got an email that they have hired someone else.  I guess that means I can stop stressing over whether I would take the position or not.

In the words of Charlie Sheen...Winning


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

ScubaD said:


> Hello teammates,
> 
> WW weigh-in this evening so I have to get in my "last chance workout".  I just finished my Kenpo routine for P90X, which completes week number 10 out of thirteen.  Now I will watch my sitcoms while running on the treadmill.  Weight result will be coming this evening.  My goal is only 0.8 pounds loss, which would get my total to 40 pounds.
> 
> Dave



Good luck reaching your goal!  You are a workout king



disneyfanforever said:


> Hi everyone!  I am new to Team Mickey and I am so ready to join you guys and make a change in my life to be healthier and feel better about myself.  I have just started the Couch to 5k program and am hoping I can stick with it.
> 
> I hear a lot about Zumba.  Can someone tell me what exactly it is?  Do you have to go to a gym for it or are there DVDs?  Is it fun?  As you can tell, I have been out of the exercise information loop for quite some time.
> 
> I hope everyone has had a great day!



Welcome to the team.  I started just about this time last year with the C25K.  It is a great way to get yourself moving.  Zumba is an aerobic class but instead of the traditional grapevines and in and out steps its more dance like moves.  There are all different styles...some latin, some hip hop, etc.  You can take a class or buy a dvd or if you search zumba on you tube you will get all kinds of videos.  It is alot of fun.  I did it in my basement for awhile and really liked it.  I have been meaning to start up with it again.  Just got to get my butt in gear.



jking6 said:


> I have my surgery (melanoma) on the 16th. The surgery is about 4 1/2 hours long they said. The spot is on my leg about the size of my fingernail but they are removing a spot about the size of a baseball. Skin graph from thigh and will be doing a 4 inch incision in my groin area to check lymph nodes. After surgery I have to stay flat in bed for 2 weeks with foot elevated. I just hope while doing so I do not gain weight.....
> Trying to keep spirits up but a regular turns to major surgery in a few weeks is hard to adjust too. I will not know until about a week after if I will need chemo fingers crossed I will not... thanks for letting me vent today.



I am crossing my fingers and saying prayers for you.  I hope you do well with the surgery and recovery and I pray that you dont have to get chemo.  As rose said when you feel up to it let us know how your doing.



dsnyfan608 said:


> Today was sooooo hard to stay on track!  My team at work was served pizza, garlic rolls and dessert.  I ate what I brought for lunch from home and didn't touch a thing! I think the temptations will be increasingly more difficult.



 You are awesome.  That would be a hard lunch for me to give up.  Good job!!!!



cclovesdis said:


> Work continues to keep me very busy. I keep saying that I'm going to get up and exercise before I go to work, but I'm so tired I can barely get up to give myself 20 minutes to get ready.



Hi CC.  It is so hard to mix working out with working full time.  You will find a groove soon.  It took me years of working full time and having kids until I figured it out.  You will find a balance.  Maybe as the weather gets nicer it will help you to get out there.  I find that this weather plus the darkness just is so not motivating.  Thanks for keeping up with the HH.  I saw how low the responses are this week and have made a promise to keep track this week.



Rose&Mike said:


> Lindsay--I hope DH's interview goes well! I'll be sending good thoughts your way.



Thanks rose.  It went really well.  Initially it would have been quite a pay cut factoring in paying for childcare for nick but they have offered to waive childcare for him until he is in kindergarten which is not until 9/2012.  So although it would affect his yearly income we will still see the same amount of take home pay.  So it would be affordable.  He has the final interview with the president scheduled next tuesday so continue to send the pixie dust.  I am hoping and praying so bad that this works out. 

I would be willing to coach a day or multiple days if needed.  Just let me know.  Any days are fine.

Ok now its confession time.  Although I still journaled and counted my points I am still feeling bad about my choices.  I used alot of my extra weekly points today.  I had 2 hotdogs for lunch and then ate at my nana's for dinner and ate more than I should have.  So I am hoping I didnt do damage to my hard work this week.  We will see.

Have a great night Team!


----------



## disneyfanforever

jking6 said:


> QOTD 3/10/11 - What is your favorite non-Disney activity in the Orlando area?



Our favorite activity besides Disney is Universal.  We love Disney the most of course but like to get to Universal every few years as well.

jking6, I hope your surgery goes well and you heal quickly.


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

ScubaD said:


> Goal this week was to lose 0.8 pounds and my loss at Weight Watchers was 0.8 pounds.  So my goal next week is 60.0 pounds and I can quit this weight loss stuff.
> 
> I have now reached the 40 pound mark and am moving downward.
> 
> Dave



 Great Job Day!  The only bad news I have for you is that you cant quit.  Maintaining!!!!!  Would be a better word to use



my3princes said:


> I have good news and bad news



Sorry that it didnt work out for you Deb.


----------



## Princess Nancy

Dave, AWESOME JOB!! 

Deb, sorry about the job, but it did not seem like the right fit did it? Something else will come along!

Jking6 --sending prayers for your surgery and recovery and NO Chemo. 

Lindsey --- sending you good job thoughts!!! 

Hope eveyone has a great weigh in! 

I want to post a 2 lb loss and I need another.4lbs. I slept poorly last night and might give it one more day! I had a gain of 1 lb last week, so I really want a "real" loss not a "relost" lol!

Have a great weekend!!
Nancy


----------



## Rose&Mike

*CC*--I've heard that it takes about 6 weeks of consistent exercise to really reap the "mental health" benefits from it. Hang in there. Just do the best that you can.



ScubaD said:


> Goal this week was to lose 0.8 pounds and my loss at Weight Watchers was 0.8 pounds.  So my goal next week is 60.0 pounds and I can quit this weight loss stuff.
> 
> I have now reached the 40 pound mark and am moving downward.
> 
> Dave


Congrats Dave! 20 more pounds and you can't quit--you can maintain! And while maintaining has its challenges, it's a pretty good place to be.

*Deb*--I know there's something even better around the corner.

*Lindsay*--I will be thinking about you all this weekend. Hopefully Tuesday will be here before you know it! Try to get some extra exercise or do something active with the boys this weekend to keep your mind off the interview--which for me, would help keep me away from the junk food! If you did good all week, one off plan day shouldn't be too bad!

*Princess Nancy*--I hope you have a real lost and not a "relost".  I love that word!

I had a cruddy day yesterday. It started off with a jar of peanuts falling off the fridge as I was taking out the casserole dish to pack my lunch. It hit the casserole and there was glass all over the kitchen. Uggh. And no lunch to take to work. It ended with a really horrid attempt at running and the chick next to me on the treadmill at the Y spraying me with the disinfectant she was using to clean the machine, but she said she was sorry so that makes it ok right? You are supposed to spray the towel and not the machine!

Anyhow, I hurt my knee last weekend and have been doing the elliptical. It was feeling good yesterday so I decided to try a slow run. I couldn't even make it 4tenths. It was awful. It made me so sad. We are having nice weather this weekend and I was hoping for a run at the park with Mike. And I really need the stress relief I get from running. Oh well, I'll be taking a few more days off. The good news is, no pain when walking, or when going up and down steps so it is improving. Maybe we will just go to a park and walk this weekend after getting some cardio from the elliptical. The whole thing stresses me, one cause I love to run so much and it's killing me to not be able to do it and two, I have another half scheduled for the end of April. This is where the new found patience that I have supposedly learned needs to kick in I guess.


----------



## dumbo_buddy

my3princes said:


> I just got an email that they have hired someone else.  I guess that means I can stop stressing over whether I would take the position or not.
> 
> In the words of Charlie Sheen...Winning



sorry about the bad news, Deb. since the benefits and pay weren't really what you were looking for, perhaps it's for the best? still, even when i didn't get a job that i didn't even want, i still was bummed b/c i thought, wait, why don't you want me??? 



Princess Nancy said:


> I slept poorly last night and might give it one more day! I had a gain of 1 lb last week, so I really want a "real" loss not a "relost" lol!
> 
> Have a great weekend!!
> Nancy



i really find that sleep issues are a reason why weight stays on sometimes. i think it's the stress from not being well-rested. give yourself a break and inhale lots of water 

****
good morning everyone! i'm ending my week with another loss! a small one but i'll take it, especially after my poo-poo appointment with my doctor on tuesday. 

i made my traditional irish brown bread last night and it came out so great. i make it every year and it's a nice break from the onslaught of irish soda bread that we get around here. i sliced myself two big pieces of it last night with a big dollop of butter. laid my plate down and put the kiddo to bed. came back and asked myself if i really needed two pieces. nope. so i put a piece on dh's plate and just enjoyed one. 

sunday is our neighborhood's st. patrick's day parade. it's bigger than christmas around here! lol! drinking starts at 9am at our friend's house. dh is actually leaving that afternoon for a business trip to orlando for a week. in a way it's a good thing b/c i'll be on my own with the little guy which will force me not to drink too much which means i'm likely to stuff my face in a drunken stupor! LOL! 

i'll be spending alot of the day following what's happened in japan and praying that hawaii and the west coast stays safe.


----------



## saysay

Yay first week and I am down in my weight!  

I haven't been exercising like I need to be, its kind of frustrating I did a great workout on the eliptical on Tuesday but my Plantar Faciitis foot has been bothering me so decided to let it heal for 3 days.  I go back to gym today and will be MUCH gentler on my workout. Its very frustrating, I can't run and I have to hold back at the gym.  Oh well, positive side, I am down in my weight.


----------



## dumbo_buddy

Rose&Mike said:


> *CC*
> I had a cruddy day yesterday. It started off with a jar of peanuts falling off the fridge as I was taking out the casserole dish to pack my lunch. It hit the casserole and there was glass all over the kitchen. Uggh. And no lunch to take to work. It ended with a really horrid attempt at running and the chick next to me on the treadmill at the Y spraying me with the disinfectant she was using to clean the machine, but she said she was sorry so that makes it ok right? You are supposed to spray the towel and not the machine!
> 
> Anyhow, I hurt my knee last weekend and have been doing the elliptical. It was feeling good yesterday so I decided to try a slow run. I couldn't even make it 4tenths. It was awful. It made me so sad. We are having nice weather this weekend and I was hoping for a run at the park with Mike. And I really need the stress relief I get from running. Oh well, I'll be taking a few more days off. The good news is, no pain when walking, or when going up and down steps so it is improving. Maybe we will just go to a park and walk this weekend after getting some cardio from the elliptical. The whole thing stresses me, one cause I love to run so much and it's killing me to not be able to do it and two, I have another half scheduled for the end of April. This is where the new found patience that I have supposedly learned needs to kick in I guess.



you poor thing. it's always when a bunch of little things go wrong that make the culmination of the day just a stinky one. so sorry about your knee! i know how frustrating it can be when you WANT to get out and run and you can't. it's best to rest though rather than push it and injure it further.


----------



## Rose&Mike

Ok, so BELLE if you are out there and would still like to coach, we'd love to have you. 

*I'm going to go ahead and post a QOTD. I am scheduled to coach next week, so if you would like to take a day for me this week, please send me a pm with one or two days that would work for you and I will put together a schedule.*

*QOTD--Friday, March 11. Going "off plan" can happen because you have a bad day or it can come on slowly and you don't even realize it until you get on the scale. Do you have any warning signs that you recognize as being an indicator that you are falling off the wagon? Do you have certain things you do to help you get back on track?*

I hope this question makes sense. I am posting this, because I have been struggling mentally since getting back from wdw and I see it showing up in the choices that I am making. One of my warning signs that I might be falling off the wagon is in my thinking. I find myself thinking a lot this week--I just want to bag this. I want to eat what I want when I want. I've also been thinking, if I can't do the exercise I want to do, then I'm not going to exercise at all!  Writing this out, I realize it sounds like two year old behavior!

So what do I need to do? One, I need to cut myself some slack and not beat myself up. It has been a hard week. Eating gluten free has been a challenge over the last month and I have done ok with it. I have continued to keep exercising, even if I can't run. I have continued to maintain, even if I am still up a pound from before the race. I can work harder to make sure I get my water in--which I have not been doing very good with. I can continue to plan my menus. I can work harder on listing my accomplishments when I start feeling bad about how things are going currently, which will help get rid of the negative self-talk. And I can talk about my struggles a little bit more, instead of just trying to be positive all the time. It's great to be positive, but sometimes we all need a little help, and I should have asked for it this week.

Have a great weigh-in today everyone!


----------



## Rose&Mike

Nancy--hope you have lots of fun at the parade! It's a big deal here, too. Great job putting the bread back. And thanks for the hug.



saysay said:


> Yay first week and I am down in my weight!
> 
> I haven't been exercising like I need to be, its kind of frustrating I did a great workout on the eliptical on Tuesday but my Plantar Faciitis foot has been bothering me so decided to let it heal for 3 days.  I go back to gym today and will be MUCH gentler on my workout. Its very frustrating, I can't run and I have to hold back at the gym.  Oh well, positive side, I am down in my weight.


I so feel your pain, and it's nice to have someone to commiserate with. I ran the Princess with a nasty case of plantar--and had a fabulous race--but spent a lot of time at WDW icing my foot. So then I tried new inserts to help with the plantar--which did--and totally tweaked the knee on my other leg! And the pain from the knee when running makes the plantar feel like a tickle. I don't know if it's because of where it is or what, but man it hurts! So hang in there! Stretch and baby that foot and hopefully you will be back on track soon. And you can always come here and post, because I so get your frustration and I will give you a hug!


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

I will be back to comment later but wanted to say that this earthquake and tsunami in japan is absolutely horrible.  I am saying prayers for everyone involved.

We are sitting on pins and needles here.  One of my employee's daughters is in hawaii on a high school band trip.  We heard that they are on high ground but it is still very nerve wracking.  Our physician is also out in CA visiting right now.  

All of you who are on the west coast.....You are in my prayers.


----------



## dumbo_buddy

mommyof2Pirates said:


> I will be back to comment later but wanted to say that this earthquake and tsunami in japan is absolutely horrible.  I am saying prayers for everyone involved.
> 
> We are sitting on pins and needles here.  One of my employee's daughters is in hawaii on a high school band trip.  We heard that they are on high ground but it is still very nerve wracking.  Our physician is also out in CA visiting right now.
> 
> All of you who are on the west coast.....You are in my prayers.



all the news outlets are reporting that the waves hitting hawaii right now aren't too bad. thank god! i hope your friend's daughter is ok and will be safe. we love visiting hawaii and are going in may. i hope the friends we've made who live there are ok. can't wait to hear from them. what a tragedy in japan.


----------



## tea pot

OK I'm such a jerk
Bad week, sick, no exercise, didn't shop so wrong food/ no fruit and veggies in the house......Blah  Blah Blah.... I'm just so sick of myself.
 And I just got started in the challenge.
 Last week I passed in reporting in and this week I almost lied to tigger because I just can't believe that on my first weigh in 
 I'm Up 3 lbs      I weighed less before I started.
*So Sorry Team Mickey *

*QOTD--Friday*, March 11. Going "off plan" can happen because you have a bad day or it can come on slowly and you don't even realize it until you get on the scale. Do you have any warning signs that you recognize as being an indicator that you are falling off the wagon? Do you have certain things you do to help you get back on track?

Boy is this the perfect QOD
Almost anything can get me to go "off Plan" some times just the decision that NOW I NEED TO GET SERIOUS  can throw me off.
 All it takes is just one thing and I'll let the whole day go then the week.
In one of the last challenges someone said " if you break one dish you don't throw out the whole set " 
I know that is so right but I just can't seem to translate what make sense in my head to my behavior.


----------



## mizzoutiger76

Good morning all! Not too much going on over here today.  Gotta get a 45 minute run in today at lunch.  I bought a heart rate monitor watch on ebay, not really the one I wanted, but it is still a cool accessory.  I'm going to be trying it during my run today, so it gives me something to look forward to.  DH told me last night that he almost bought me a Polar heart rate/calorie counter watch during his lunch break yesterday, which kind of took me by surprise.  I've been talking about really wanting one since around January, and now suddenly, after I've already bought a low grade model on ebay, he wants to buy me a brand-new better model??? Not sure what's up with that, especially since my birthday was last month and I didn't get a watch then either.  Maybe he's just slow to getting a hint  Since I never really indulge myself with anything, I told him to go for it  DH though has a tendency to forget he said things, so I'm not getting to excited yet 

Working on my water right now and I'll check back in after my run at lunch and let everyone know how my new watch works 

See ya in a little while.

Nicole


----------



## Rose&Mike

mommyof2Pirates said:


> I will be back to comment later but wanted to say that this earthquake and tsunami in japan is absolutely horrible.  I am saying prayers for everyone involved.
> 
> We are sitting on pins and needles here.  One of my employee's daughters is in hawaii on a high school band trip.  We heard that they are on high ground but it is still very nerve wracking.  Our physician is also out in CA visiting right now.
> 
> All of you who are on the west coast.....You are in my prayers.


It's really scary isn't it. How little control we have over some things. Hope the band is safe!




tea pot said:


> OK I'm such a jerk
> Bad week, sick, no exercise, didn't shop so wrong food/ no fruit and veggies in the house......Blah  Blah Blah.... I'm just so sick of myself.
> And I just got started in the challenge.
> Last week I passed in reporting in and this week I almost lied to tigger because I just can't believe that on my first weigh in
> I'm Up 3 lbs      I weighed less before I started.
> *So Sorry Team Mickey *
> 
> *QOTD--Friday*, March 11. Going "off plan" can happen because you have a bad day or it can come on slowly and you don't even realize it until you get on the scale. Do you have any warning signs that you recognize as being an indicator that you are falling off the wagon? Do you have certain things you do to help you get back on track?
> 
> Boy is this the perfect QOD
> Almost anything can get me to go "off Plan" some times just the decision that NOW I NEED TO GET SERIOUS  can throw me off.
> All it takes is just one thing and I'll let the whole day go then the week.
> In one of the last challenges someone said " if you break one dish you don't throw out the whole set "
> I know that is so right but I just can't seem to translate what make sense in my head to my behavior.


First of all you are not a jerk! You just are struggling and we have all been there. Congratulations for owning up to it and reporting your weight! I see that as a really positive sign that you want to keep moving forward. It can all be very overwhelming sometimes--I STILL have "I want to throw in the towel" days, even at maintain. 

The trick is to learn to not let that one thing derail you and to learn some positive self-talk. You need a success. Pick one thing. Just one and make a plan for it. Maybe it's a 10 minute walk. Maybe it's to eat one vegetable with dinner. Or to drink your water. Make it a positve thing not a negative--like I will have a vegetable with dinner, not I won't do this....Does that make sense? Sometimes we need to develop some positive habits first before we try to replace the negative ones. For instance if someone just isn't ready to give up soda, they should concentrate on drinking there water. Eventually some of that will replace the soda, if for no other reason you just can't drink that much! Once you have something positive in place you can work on getting rid of the negative stuff. Sometimes it's a slow process. The important thing is to keep moving forward. Keep posting and we will keep cheering for you!

Nicole--I hope you had a good run and I hope DH gets you that polar!

Tracey--are you doing ok? I haven't seen a post from you yet.

I thought of something else that is a good indicator that I am slipping off the wagon. It is March 11th and I had not set up my excel sheet for the month. This is the first time since I started this journey that I did this! Part of it was Princess, but then when I hurt my knee, I just kept ignoring it. So I have set up my sheet for the month. I have a very modest exercise goal of 900 minutes. I have also entered all my weigh ins for the month (I weigh every day). So I'm feeling more in control of things. At least the things that I can control.

*Ok I'm still looking for people to coach a day over the next week. If I have to do two weeks in a row, you all are going to be tired of my thoughtful, insightful questions everyday! Pm me if you can take a day!*


----------



## aamomma

Hello everyone!  QOTD: I agree with Rose, my first sign I'm going to fall off the wagon is my thinking.  When I start to wonder if this is worth it, or wonder how some people can just eat what they want, or even wonder who cares if I'm overweight, or (worst of all) if I go off plan for an unplanned reason and start to tell myself that I failed anyhow, what is the point now? - that signals danger for me!!!!  So far this challenge, I haven't struggled with that as much as in the past.  I am really trying to remember that this is my new lifestyle, and one bad meal or one bad day in the realm of the rest of my life, is very minimal.  That has been keeping me from going "HOG wild"  

I also wanted to ask if anyone knows of a calculation for healthy weight.  I looked at a site online, and it says the upper limit for me is about what I weighed in high school!!  ( 20 + years and 2 children ago)  I have been working toward that long term goal, but I wondered how other people determined what their goal was.  Thanks.


----------



## dumbo_buddy

aamomma said:


> I also wanted to ask if anyone knows of a calculation for healthy weight.  I looked at a site online, and it says the upper limit for me is about what I weighed in high school!!  ( 20 + years and 2 children ago)  I have been working toward that long term goal, but I wondered how other people determined what their goal was.  Thanks.



wow i'm interested in this as well. i just googled healthy weight calculator and the first site i found said i should be 126. um...yeah....that's not happening. even my doc that told me to lose weight said 130 would be ok. 126? haven't seen the 120s since...since...sheesh, age 17?


----------



## Rose&Mike

Here's my 2cents on picking a goal weight. Are you ready for a long story?

So years ago (about 20) when I was in my mid 20s I had a friend in her 30s who had lost a bunch of weight and was planning on being back to her high school/college weight soon. At the time I thought, you have to be on drugs. I had put on about 15 pounds since college and none of those pounds were budging. (I was 135 in college and 150 at this time--I'm 5'7". And at 135 I was convinced I was fat.) In reality even at 150 I was still at a relatively healthy weight. Fast forward 15 years and a baby and a lot of life stuff and I found myself quickly approaching 200 pounds. (Over the years I had gained and lost but never gotten below 150 and everytime I gained it went higher). So I started portion control and I walked and walked and walked. You get the picture. I got down to 160 but could not get below it. And then I fell off the wagon, again.

Add a couple more years in, and more life and more stress and I was pushing 190 again. So last January I got on the weight loss wagon AGAIN. When I started I just wanted to see 150. But I was very skeptical and very pessimistic that that would ever happen. Ideally I just wanted a healthy bmi. In my head I was struggling with a lot of inner demons and kept thinking no matter what I would always think I was fat--I have some issues.

Anyhow, all last summer I looked at every calculator on the internet. I looked at bmi and some calculator that was supposed to be your "happy" weight. And we talked about it on here a lot. I went to maintain initially at 147 because I did not want to see the 150s again. And I went to maintain because I was OBSESSING about the number and how low it could go. This was in Septmeber. Since then on maintain I have lost about 8 more pounds. And I would like to lose about 5 more, but I'm thrilled with where I am right now.

The point of this novel I have just written....try to look at it as fluid. Set intermediary goals. Do a bunch of the online calculators and maybe pick a number at the high end of one to start with. But don't tell yourself you can't see a number again. Just see how it goes. I NEVER thought I would see my college weight again, especially because I have a lot more muscle than I did in college. But this morning I was within 5 pounds. And even 6 months ago, I would not have believed that was attainable.

You will know when you've done all you can, in my opinion. So far, even on maintain I still keep slowly losing. Very slowly. And I am completely ok with that. I could probably kick it up and get rid of the last 5, but I don't want to. I'm ok with this pace. Mentally I am at an ok place with the whole thing.


----------



## saysay

dumbo_buddy said:


> wow i'm interested in this as well. i just googled healthy weight calculator and the first site i found said i should be 126. um...yeah....that's not happening. even my doc that told me to lose weight said 130 would be ok. 126? haven't seen the 120s since...since...sheesh, age 17?



If someone on here is doing weight watchers, when I successfully did that way back when they had some realistic guidelines for weight which were a RANGE and I seem to recall the older you were, then well, naturally you could weigh more...not that I am looking for an excuse, but we all know things are not the same now as when we were in our teens.  

I got a really nice workout in today at the gym, 10/10/10 Treadmill/Bike/Eliptical.  I would go faster for a minute or 2 then go down.  I did some super stretching afterwards since my heel has been bothering me and my other calf is tight...sheesh, hit the 40's and its always something!

QOTD:

I always have an excuse...its DH's birthday, or its St Pat's Day or its girls night out or Groundhog day or insert something.  I find myself easily veered off plan with any special day or occasion.  Also when I drink, even after 2 its easy to just blow it with the bad food.  I also LOVE to eat and I eat fast. I have to REALLY watch my portions and going out for me is VERY hard...but doable.  If I don't pick what to order before hand, I generally fall off plan.  I noticed when on my girls weekend for the princess I wasn't "eating like a skinny person".  My friends were really good but when I looked at what they were eating and what I ate, well I can put away some food.
Yeah, I have issues.


----------



## dumbo_buddy

Rose&Mike said:


> Here's my 2cents on picking a goal weight. Are you ready for a long story?



so basically, suck it up you chubster and lose that weight nance! right? 

seriously though,  to you for losing so much weight! i really need to look to you for motivation! (and if that helps motivate you then good too!) awesome job rose!



saysay said:


> QOTD:
> 
> I always have an excuse...its DH's birthday, or its St Pat's Day or its girls night out or Groundhog day or insert something.  I find myself easily veered off plan with any special day or occasion.  Also when I drink, even after 2 its easy to just blow it with the bad food.  I also LOVE to eat and I eat fast. I have to REALLY watch my portions and going out for me is VERY hard...but doable.  If I don't pick what to order before hand, I generally fall off plan.  I noticed when on my girls weekend for the princess I wasn't "eating like a skinny person".  My friends were really good but when I looked at what they were eating and what I ate, well I can put away some food.
> Yeah, I have issues.



girlfriend, that is SO me. i can wolf down a whole mcdonalds extra value meal without blinking and then sit there like, wait, what the heck did i just eat??

****
for the QOTD, my "sign" to get back on the wagon is my mental status. i find that the more depressed i feel, the more i eat, the more depressed i feel. i need to step back and get myself out of the downward spiral. unfortunately the momentum is so strong in the wrong direction that it often takes me a long time to wake up and smell the fat. i hope to be on the right track now. 

i'm just so sick of being on a diet. (ok, healthy living, whatever)


----------



## Rose&Mike

Nancy--I hope you were kidding. I meant to say don't sell yourself short. You can do way more than you think you can! I can do way more than I think I can. I'm not always very good at being able to tell if someone is kidding, and I certainly hope I didn't come across as preachy, cause I really didn't mean to. I have a habit of expecting the worst of myself and I am trying to squelch that and I want you all to squelch it in yourselves too!

Julie--I thought that was a really insightful answer to the question of the day. Thanks for sharing.

My DH, who I know loves me, just came home with a boatload of g-f alcohol--beer and hard cider. I think he is trying to tell me something.  Yes, I have been a little cranky the last few days, but I'm working on it.


----------



## dumbo_buddy

Rose&Mike said:


> Nancy--I hope you were kidding. I meant to say don't sell yourself short. You can do way more than you think you can! I can do way more than I think I can. I'm not always very good at being able to tell if someone is kidding, and I certainly hope I didn't come across as preachy, cause I really didn't mean to. I have a habit of expecting the worst of myself and I am trying to squelch that and I want you all to squelch it in yourselves too!
> 
> Julie--I thought that was a really insightful answer to the question of the day. Thanks for sharin
> My DH, who I know loves me, just came home with a boatload of g-f alcohol--beer and hard cider. I think he is trying to tell me something.  Yes, I have been a little cranky the last few days, but I'm working on it.



yes, lol, i was totally kidding!! omg don't even think one more second about it! you're right though. we shouldn't sell ourselves short just because right now the number we want seems so far away. i lost 2 pounds, why not another 2? and another? i just have to remind myself that these things take time. i'm not going to choose to eat an orange instead of a burger and all of a sudden be a bikini bombshell!


----------



## tea pot

Rose&Mike said:


> The trick is to learn to not let that one thing derail you and to learn some positive self-talk. You need a success. Pick one thing. Just one and make a plan for it. Maybe it's a 10 minute walk. Maybe it's to eat one vegetable with dinner. Or to drink your water. Make it a positive thing not a negative--like I will have a vegetable with dinner, not I won't do this....Does that make sense? Sometimes we need to develop some positive habits first before we try to replace the negative ones. For instance if someone just isn't ready to give up soda, they should concentrate on drinking there water. Eventually some of that will replace the soda, if for no other reason you just can't drink that much! Once you have something positive in place you can work on getting rid of the negative stuff. Sometimes it's a slow process. The important thing is to keep moving forward. Keep posting and we will keep cheering for you!



Thanks so much 
I do really need to learn some positive self-talk and I'm going to try focusing on one or two habits and look at this journey as more of a life style change. 
Thanks so much again and I will try to post more often


----------



## aamomma

Rose&Mike said:


> The point of this novel I have just written....try to look at it as fluid. Set intermediary goals. Do a bunch of the online calculators and maybe pick a number at the high end of one to start with. But don't tell yourself you can't see a number again. Just see how it goes.



Thanks, Rose.  I appreciate your answer especially because you've already been there, done that!!  I know when I look back at wedding/honeymoon (@ WDW) pics, I was very thin, and very happy at that weight.  But when the chart said THAT weight was 7 lbs. over my max. ideal weight, I thought .  I doubt that even at that weight my body will ever look like it did at 24 again   -  but I think that is probably a more realistic goal for me. (and less than 20 lbs. away )  Thanks.


----------



## tigger813

Yes, Rose!!!! I'm ok! Just a busy day with being at work coming home and frosting the cupcakes for BINGO night!!!! It was an AWESOME NIGHT!!!! 

They had a 50/50 Raffle at the BINGO night and guess who won? ME!!!!!! Nothing like coming home with an extra $171.50!!!! Also got a handmade pillow case with robots on it and a Wizard of Oz game!

OK, enjoying my Friday drink! I should do well tomorrow seeing as I'm working most of the day! Weather is lousy but I'm excited to have had such a great night!!!!

TIGGER IS BOUNCING TONIGHT! I'm so excited that I've got the munchies! UHOH! But I did kind of skip supper since I had a calzone for lunch and didn't finish it until almost 3pm. Maybe some chips will help me!!!!

I'll burn it off at work tomorrow!!!!

TTFN


----------



## Disneywedding2010

I'll post my weigh in tomorrow. I've been going nonstop for two days it seems like. I also have to work on a paper for school that I just can't seem to find the motivation to do. I have all the information its just the task of sitting down and writing the darn thing. 

Oh, and I have to share a funny story with you. Okay, well it may not be funny to ya'll but it was to me.

We have 3 Disney trips planned this year. May, for my graduation we are staying at BLT for 9 nights. September, we are staying at Kidani Village with friends for 9 nights. November, my best friend and I are staying at BLT for 4 nights. 

Okay, so Alan goes to check the mail today and I get excited when I see the Magical Express envelope. Cool!! Our luggage tags are here for our May trip WAYYY earlier then I thought. So, I go ripping into the envelope and take a quick glance at them and get all excited. 

Wait, a minute.. huh.. I take a closer look and they have my best friend and I's name on them. Start reading further and they say NOVEMBER 25th on them

WHOOPS!! DVC sent me the wrong luggage tags for the wrong trip . Guess I'll be calling them in the AM.


----------



## disneyfanforever

Rose, your story is so inspiring.  I really hope that I have some of the success that you have had.  You are so positive, and I am so impressed and happy to join you guys.

My day was okay.  My diet wasn't that good but I did exercise even though I really was tired.  Normally, I would have put the exercise off and say I would do extra tomorrow (which I would end up not doing).  

Congrats tigger813 on your BINGO win! That is fantastic!


----------



## Rose&Mike

*QOTD--Saturday, March 12 
I've been really struggling with food lately and feel like I am constantly being reminded of what I can't eat. I've had to reinvent what I eat since going gluten-free, so on that note--Think of your very favorite meal--could be anything. Now think of how you can make it more healthy while still having it be a tasty treat and share your ideas. Or if you have not found a way to make your favorite foods healthy, share what your new favorite healthy foods are.*

Still hoping that a couple of you would like to take a coaching day this week. I really think you all are going to be tired of my questions after two weeks. Let me know if you can take a day this week. Thanks! 

I'll be back on sometime tomorrow. We have a busy day, so not sure when. Have a good night!

Tracey--congrats on the bingo win!


----------



## cclovesdis

Long day, but a great day! No bingeing, stayed within my points and earned some serious activity points!

Today's QOTD: I'm not really sure what to say. I binge eat a lot, which doesn't help. I know that when I binge I don't feel like eating the next morning and that throws off my morning. Then, by the afternoon I'm stressed, which leads to more bingeing, more guilty feelings, more bingeing, etc.

Tomorrow's QOTD: There are so many foods that I love. My favorite thing to do is to add veggies to pasta sauce. It really adds flavor and definitely decreases the amount of pasta I eat.

Thanks for the confidence Rose!

Also, I'll coach any/all day(s) Monday through Thursday. Just let me know!


----------



## tggrrstarr

Rose&Mike said:


> Still hoping that a couple of you would like to take a coaching day this week. I really think you all are going to be tired of my questions after two weeks. Let me know if you can take a day this week. Thanks!
> 
> I'll be back on sometime tomorrow. We have a busy day, so not sure when. Have a good night!
> 
> Tracey--congrats on the bingo win!


I'll take a day!  Monday is good, but I can also do Tues or Wed.


----------



## Rose&Mike

*disneyfanforever*--great job on getting your exercise in!

*CC*--woohoo for a good day. I love veggies in pasta sauce!

*Thank you so much to CC and tggrrstarr (Kelli) for volunteering to help out this week.  If anyone else would like to take a day, please let me know.

Here's where we stand:
Friday: Rose
Saturday: Rose
Sunday: Rose
Monday: Kelli
Tuesday: CC
Wednesday: CC??
Thursday: CC??*

I didn't answer today's qotd yet. My favorite foods are pizza, burgers and macaroni and cheese. Needless to say, the burger is gone since becoming a vegetarian and pizza and mac and cheese are not exactly great choices for eating healthy. 

To sub for burgers I was eating veggie burgers without a bun with a veggie side. I liked them ok. Well a lot of veggie burgers have gluten in them. We found some new ones that we tried yesterday. They are artichoke burgers and they were yummy! I like them better than anything I've tried. They cooked on the george forman in about 4 minutes with no mess. I had them on gluten free toast with a salad with beans and strawberries, lettuce and goat cheese.  Yum

For french fries--which are my go to treat--I make oven fries. Olive oil and salt in a 400 degree oven. There aren't too many places that make fries that someone who is eating gluten-free can eat.

For pizza, which I had almost every week while losing, I used Mama Mary's thin crust and loaded them with yummy toppings. There are all kinds of ideas on the internet. We are still looking for a g-f crust that we like. There are two places in town that have g-f pizza. We've tried one and it's pretty good. But too far away for easy take-out so it's a treat.

For macaroni and cheese I haven't really found a g-f replacement that I like, but before going g-f I just rarely had it. I just couldn't find a substitiute that was worth the calories. Amy's made a cheese and noodle bowl loaded with tofu and veggies which I would have as a complete meal substitute on occasion. 

Chopped frozen spinach can be added to just about anything. Thaw it and squeeze the water out and most of the time you won't even taste it in the dish you added it to. It's a great way to get some extra vitamins and iron. I also add beans to lots of stuff. The trick with canned beans is to buy salt free or low salt organic. They are pretty tasty. And rinse. Rinse until the bubbles go away.

*I hope everyone has a great day! Don't forget to pm your weight and team name to tigger813 and your healthy habits point to cclovesids.*


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

Rose&Mike said:


> I had a cruddy day yesterday. It started off with a jar of peanuts falling off the fridge as I was taking out the casserole dish to pack my lunch. It hit the casserole and there was glass all over the kitchen. Uggh. And no lunch to take to work. It ended with a really horrid attempt at running and the chick next to me on the treadmill at the Y spraying me with the disinfectant she was using to clean the machine, but she said she was sorry so that makes it ok right? You are supposed to spray the towel and not the machine!



Sorry your day was cruddy I hope things have gotten better.  Maybe that alcohol helped.



dumbo_buddy said:


> i made my traditional irish brown bread last night and it came out so great. i make it every year and it's a nice break from the onslaught of irish soda bread that we get around here. i sliced myself two big pieces of it last night with a big dollop of butter. laid my plate down and put the kiddo to bed. came back and asked myself if i really needed two pieces. nope. so i put a piece on dh's plate and just enjoyed one.



Thats great Nancy I would say that is a NSV (non-scale victory) for you  Have fun at the parade this weekend.  Our parade is a big one too but its not in our neighborhood and we dont know anyone so we sit on the curb without and just watch everyone at their houses drinking and having a blast.  So we still get the entertainment without the calories.



Rose&Mike said:


> *QOTD--Friday, March 11. Going "off plan" can happen because you have a bad day or it can come on slowly and you don't even realize it until you get on the scale. Do you have any warning signs that you recognize as being an indicator that you are falling off the wagon? Do you have certain things you do to help you get back on track?*



I know I am not on plan when I dont think before I eat.  Or when I too easily just say what the heck and just give in.  I have been doing that way way too much over the past few months.  i think I began using running long distances as an excuse for eating as much as I want.  I am not using that excuse anymore.  I need to get more weight off!!!!



tea pot said:


> OK I'm such a jerk



You are so not a jerk.  I have reported gains plently of times and although I feel guilty for not helping my team I also take the time to congratulate myself for not giving up and holding myself accountable.  Hang in there.



mizzoutiger76 said:


> DH told me last night that he almost bought me a Polar heart rate/calorie counter watch during his lunch break yesterday, which kind of took me by surprise.



Hi Nicole, I hope your dh ends up getting you the one you want.



Rose&Mike said:


> Here's my 2cents on picking a goal weight. Are you ready for a long story?



I love your story rose and you truly are an inspiration.  Thanks for sharing this.



Rose&Mike said:


> My DH, who I know loves me, just came home with a boatload of g-f alcohol--beer and hard cider. I think he is trying to tell me something.  Yes, I have been a little cranky the last few days, but I'm working on it.



What a great husband you have.  He just knows how to take care of his princess.  I hope it tasted good, and made you feel better too.



tigger813 said:


> They had a 50/50 Raffle at the BINGO night and guess who won? ME!!!!!! Nothing like coming home with an extra $171.50!!!! Also got a handmade pillow case with robots on it and a Wizard of Oz game!



You lucky duck.  Good for you, sounds like it was a fun night.



Rose&Mike said:


> *QOTD--Saturday, March 12
> I've been really struggling with food lately and feel like I am constantly being reminded of what I can't eat. I've had to reinvent what I eat since going gluten-free, so on that note--Think of your very favorite meal--could be anything. Now think of how you can make it more healthy while still having it be a tasty treat and share your ideas. Or if you have not found a way to make your favorite foods healthy, share what your new favorite healthy foods are.*



My family loves tacos so when I make them I often have myself a salad.  I use 97% lean beef, ff cheddar, lettuce, tomatoe, onions, I crush a half of a taco shell over top, and drizzle it with FF calatina french dressing.  It is so yummy and very filling too.

I also love chicken parm.  I use a thin chicken breast and bake it, top it was a tbsp of tomatoe sauce and melt a small amount of FF mozzerella, I put it over 1 cup of whole wheat pasta.

For pizza cravings.  I get whole wheat tortillas and drizzle with bbq sauce, top with grilled chicken, red onion, and either ff cheddar or mozz. bake in the oven.  It is so good and very filling too.



Rose&Mike said:


> *Thank you so much to CC and tggrrstarr (Kelli) for volunteering to help out this week.  If anyone else would like to take a day, please let me know.
> 
> Here's where we stand:
> Friday: Rose
> Saturday: Rose
> Sunday: Rose
> Monday: Kelli
> Tuesday: CC
> Wednesday: CC??
> Thursday: CC??*



Sorry Rose I wanted to PM you yesterday and I just didnt get back on here.  I could take one of CC's days either wed or thur.  Or CC if doing two is too much for you I can take both days.  Just let me know.

Thanks!

Today I am going to get a 3 mile run in and then we are off to the mall.  Dh needs a new shirt and tie for his interview on tuesday.  We most likely will have lunch at subway.  Then we have my cousin's sons bday party at bounce u this evening.  The boys are really excited to go.  

Tomorrow we dont have any plans so I probably will run again and get some cleaning done.

Have a great weekend team mickey.

Lindsay


----------



## dumbo_buddy

Rose&Mike said:


> *QOTD--Saturday, March 12
> I've been really struggling with food lately and feel like I am constantly being reminded of what I can't eat. I've had to reinvent what I eat since going gluten-free, so on that note--Think of your very favorite meal--could be anything. Now think of how you can make it more healthy while still having it be a tasty treat and share your ideas. Or if you have not found a way to make your favorite foods healthy, share what your new favorite healthy foods are.*



that's a great question. i'm always trying to figure out how i can eat mac n' cheese without totally breaking the calorie bank! unfortunately fat free cheese just doesn't do it for me!

that being said, there's a great cookbook by the folks in the test kitchen in family circle magazine. they all took their favorite foods and made them healthier! and in the process they all lost weight. oh, and not to mention my uncle is the guy on the cover! hehe. i really like the recipes in here b/c it provides the nutrition info and everything's "healthified" as i like to call it 

http://www.booksamillion.com/p/Family-Circle-Eat-What-Love/Peggy-Katalinich/B0060564628

*rose*- do you eat alot of quinoa? i see that it's gluten free. i picked up a box b/c i keep hearing about how it's so great. but i don't know what to make with it!

i did a 4 mile run this morning after taking a week off due to a cold (and the rain). it was horrible. i can't seem to get back in the swing of things. i've decided to do the WDW full and i better get crackin' if i'm going to do it!


----------



## pjlla

Hey friends!  Just want to let you know about our new BL healthy meal planning thread!  Follow this link and be sure to share your ideas!.............P

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=40291141#post40291141


----------



## tggrrstarr

*Nicole* which polar were you looking at?  I am thinking of getting one, but I can't decide.  I want one that does HR and shows burned calories.  I just started looking. 

*Rose* I love your picture with Lady & Tramp!  Is that in Italy?

*Tracey* congrats on the Bingo win. My DH and I never can win when we go, raffle or game. Yet we keep going. Helps that it's fun. Many of the churches near us only do it during summer festivals now though.

*Disneywedding2010* wow, 3 trips this year, I am so jealous!  If we could start bonusing at work, maybe I could dream!  I think a cruise is next for us though. 

*Disneyfanforever* great job on the exercise yesterday, I wish I was as strong yesterday!  I found myself with an unexpected 3 extra hours before work yesterday & just couldn't bring myself to go to the gym.  I did compromise and spent 2 hours cleaning the house.  My pets are worse than children!

*CC* my adaptation for pasta is similar to yours- I add ground chicken, mushrooms, zucchini & eggplant to the sauce to make a sort of stew, then eat like a quarter cup of wheat pasta. 

*QOTD Fri*
My warning signs are when I find ways to get bad foods into my calorie budget too many days in a row.  Three days in a row of eating out, saving calories for a more extravagant desert, too many days at Starbucks.  I never go over, but I come close!  I also don't like "guessing" my calories too often. 

*QOTD Sat*
My favorite meal is my variation of Benihana's food.  My usual way of making it is chicken and fried rice with lots of garlic butter and oil.  I never used to care about how much of either I was using.  So now I use more ICBIB spray & zero cal cooking spray and much less butter.  I add lots more veggies and eat less rice.  I concentrate more on portion control too.  I made it the other day with jumbo shrimp and saved half of it for the next day.  

I lost 2 lbs last week!  I looked back at the month of February and realized I ended the month at the same weight I started it with. I just fluctuated in between those same 3 pounds the whole month!  I am happy to say I finally hit a new number today beyond those 3 pounds!  I think my plateau may be over!


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

dumbo_buddy said:


> i did a 4 mile run this morning after taking a week off due to a cold (and the rain). it was horrible. i can't seem to get back in the swing of things. i've decided to do the WDW full and i better get crackin' if i'm going to do it!



Woohoo for signing up for the full.  You will do great.  I had my second run since the princess today and it was still better than the last one but still not back in the swing yet.  I think it takes a few weeks.  Give yourself a break, you have been sick and still recovering from your half.  At least you did the 4 miles!!!!!



tggrrstarr said:


> I lost 2 lbs last week!  I looked back at the month of February and realized I ended the month at the same weight I started it with. I just fluctuated in between those same 3 pounds the whole month!  I am happy to say I finally hit a new number today beyond those 3 pounds!  I think my plateau may be over!



Thats excellent!!!!!!  Great Job.


----------



## Rose&Mike

I'm icing my knee. Stupid knee. It is just not cooperating. Maybe I need to talk nicer to it and it will stop hurting me so much. At this rate I'll be lucky if I'm able to run in the month of March! It's getting a little frustrating.



mommyof2Pirates said:


> Sorry Rose I wanted to PM you yesterday and I just didnt get back on here.  I could take one of CC's days either wed or thur.  Or CC if doing two is too much for you I can take both days.  Just let me know.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Today I am going to get a 3 mile run in and then we are off to the mall.  Dh needs a new shirt and tie for his interview on tuesday.  We most likely will have lunch at subway.  Then we have my cousin's sons bday party at bounce u this evening.  The boys are really excited to go.
> 
> Tomorrow we dont have any plans so I probably will run again and get some cleaning done.
> 
> Have a great weekend team mickey.
> 
> Lindsay


Lindsay--I hope the run went well and that the boys had fun at the party! I am so jealous that you are able to get out and run! I'm going to put you down to coach on Thursday. Thanks so much!



dumbo_buddy said:


> that's a great question. i'm always trying to figure out how i can eat mac n' cheese without totally breaking the calorie bank! unfortunately fat free cheese just doesn't do it for me!
> 
> that being said, there's a great cookbook by the folks in the test kitchen in family circle magazine. they all took their favorite foods and made them healthier! and in the process they all lost weight. oh, and not to mention my uncle is the guy on the cover! hehe. i really like the recipes in here b/c it provides the nutrition info and everything's "healthified" as i like to call it
> 
> http://www.booksamillion.com/p/Family-Circle-Eat-What-Love/Peggy-Katalinich/B0060564628
> 
> *rose*- do you eat alot of quinoa? i see that it's gluten free. i picked up a box b/c i keep hearing about how it's so great. but i don't know what to make with it!
> 
> i did a 4 mile run this morning after taking a week off due to a cold (and the rain). it was horrible. i can't seem to get back in the swing of things. i've decided to do the WDW full and i better get crackin' if i'm going to do it!


Very cool about the cookbook. I think for the macaroni and cheese you have two choices. You can either go with portion control and stick to what you set out to have and enjoy every bite. Or you can veg it up--add a ton of veggies and tomatoes and maybe some beans and that means with each bite you are getting less of the bad stuff and you can eat more. But then it's not really mac and cheese anymore. Mostly I just ate it very rarely and enjoyed it when I did. I don't do fat free cheese--I just really watch my portions.

I've just started cooking with quinoa. I made a lentil chili (the link is on my journal) that had quinoa in it. And one of the pastas I tried had quinoa instead of wheat. One thing I read, was that when cooking with the whole grain you need to rinse it first. Something I ate this week bothered my stomach a little and I wondered if it was quinoa. I read something that said if you are gluten intolerant you might have trouble digesting all grains at least at first, because your intestines are messed up. I thought it tasted good and the pasta was pretty good.



pjlla said:


> Hey friends!  Just want to let you know about our new BL healthy meal planning thread!  Follow this link and be sure to share your ideas!.............P
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=40291141#post40291141


Thanks P! 

And just a reminder that we do have a recipe thread on the healthy eating page at the top of the wish boards.



tggrrstarr said:


> *Rose* I love your picture with Lady & Tramp!  Is that in Italy?
> 
> *QOTD Fri*
> My warning signs are when I find ways to get bad foods into my calorie budget too many days in a row.  Three days in a row of eating out, saving calories for a more extravagant desert, too many days at Starbucks.  I never go over, but I come close!  I also don't like "guessing" my calories too often.
> 
> I lost 2 lbs last week!  I looked back at the month of February and realized I ended the month at the same weight I started it with. I just fluctuated in between those same 3 pounds the whole month!  I am happy to say I finally hit a new number today beyond those 3 pounds!  I think my plateau may be over!


Yep Italy! I was enjoying a kir royal celebration drink after the race (and after getting a shower!) Congratulations on busting through that plateau! And I think that's a great warning sign--that's true for me too. Too much eating out. Too much skimping here and there to save for a big splurge.

*Here's where we stand for coaching:
Friday: Rose
Saturday: Rose
Sunday: Rose
Monday: Kelli
Tuesday: CC
Wednesday: CC??
Thursday: Lindsay

If anyone would like to take one of the days for CC, please let me know.*

We are having dinner with friends. I'm really looking forward to it. We haven't seen them in a while. Have a great evening!


----------



## tigger813

Evening losers!!!

It's been A LONG DAY!!!!! I woke up at 4 with a HORRIBLE headache. Apparently I didn't eat enough last night to go along with my one drink! Nothing helped and I ended up getting sick 4 times throughout the day! Luckily the two times at work I made it to the restroom in time! The headache never went away and I ate only a few saltines all day and a few sips of diet coke and ginger ale. My co-worker ordered me some soup but I couldn't eat it. Maybe I'll heat it up tomorrow.

Ended up having 5 clients today! Was showering when I got a call for an early one! I can't believe I made it through the day!  I came home and went straight to bed. Brian ordered me a chicken cutlet sub with pickles and lettuce and I only ate half of it and a few onion rings. May eat more later if I feel up to it. Probably get back in bed when the kids go to bed! Brian and I still have Glee from Tuesday to watch.

Watching Snow White right now. I still have all the weigh ins to put in the spreadsheet. I'll work on that tomorrow. With the day I had today and changing the time in the morning, I will not be going to church tomorrow. I think a day in bed or on the couch is in order. Got errands to run on Monday with Brian and Izzie and then I'm working all week. Gonna like this next paycheck!

Have a great night! I'll reply to QOTDs tomorrow after a hopefully good night's sleep! Definitely a Tylenol PM night and I don't care how late I sleep in the morning!

TTFN  (with less bounce than usual)


----------



## dis-happy

Oops.  I almost forgot to send my weigh in.  You know what?  When I typed in the Friday date I realized that my 49th birthday is a little over 6 months away.  Wonder how much I'll weigh then?!  Just happy to know that I'll be heading into the next stage of life with weight under control again.

NSV: my college aged dd is home on spring break this week.  Her long time friend dopped by (love her to death, I think of her as my second dd) and she commented on my weight loss!  It's so nice to hear that someone noticed! 

Happy Weekend Losers.....


----------



## dumbo_buddy

Good morning everyone! It's almost 8am and my little guy is still sleeping! Thanks Daylight Savings Time! haha. 

Today is our 'hood's St. Patrick's Day parade which means in previous years, I'd be starting to drink in about an hour. I'm going to try my absolute best to be good today. I bought some Michelob Ultra since it's less calories and will make sure I eat before drinking too much. This day is basically a constant party. BUT, the fact that hubby is leaving after breakfast at our friend's for the airport will force me to be good since someone's gotta watch the little guy! It's not just the booze - it's all the delicious food! I'm planning on eating before we go to our friends so I won't start wolfing down every bagel I see. 

Sorry for the novel! Just trying to mentally prepare myself for this day!

I hope everyone has a great day. I'll be back on later to report. Slainte and Erin Go Bragh!


----------



## Rose&Mike

*QOTD--Sunday, March 13 I am cheating and stealing this question from Team Donald. What is in your favorite salad?*
I'm not a big salad eater, despite being a vegetarian. We did have a really good salad last week--beets, mixed greens, goat cheese, maple syrup candied walnuts, and orange vinegarette. When I throw together a last minute salad I like mixed greens, black beans, some kind of cheese and some kind of fruit with vinegarette dressing. 

Tracey--hope you are feeling better today.



dis-happy said:


> NSV: my college aged dd is home on spring break this week.  Her long time friend dopped by (love her to death, I think of her as my second dd) and she commented on my weight loss!  It's so nice to hear that someone noticed!
> 
> Happy Weekend Losers.....


That's a nice nsv.

Nancy--have fun today! Sometimes you just need a good day off. Jump back on the wagon tomorrow.

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## dsnyfan608

Good Morning, happy Sunday.  Today was my first weigh in and I lost 2 pounds!    I am soooo excited.  

My mom is visiting from out of town this week for 8 days so I am concerned cause I won't be able to go to the gym as much this week and we will be eating in restaurants for dinner.  She comes Wednesday and stays a week.  I am planning to work extra hard today through the time she gets here.


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

Rose&Mike said:


> *QOTD--Sunday, March 13 I am cheating and stealing this question from Team Donald. What is in your favorite salad?*



I am pretty boring when it comes to salad.  Mixed greens, grilled chicken, mozz or cheddar cheese, tomatoes, onions, cucumbers, and a low cal or ff dressing either bals. ving or FF ranch or french.

Rose I am so sorry that the knee is giving you continued problems.  Is it time to get it checked out yet?  for not being able to run right now.  

Nancy- Have a blast today.  Just try to make the best choices but still enjoy your time.  Sounds like so much fun.

Tracey- I hope you are feeling better.

dis happy- Doesnt it just feel so great when people notice your hardwork.  Good for you.

I just stopped into work to change the time on the phones.  I have to head back to pick up the boys from sunday school.  We are heading out to the mall today to get the boys new shoes.  We were there yesterday and got Ryan his baseball cleats.  My 6 year old is in a size 3.  He is a beast.  Maybe someday he will be a pro athlete and can buy me DVC.  A girl could only hope right.  My mom has offered to get them new sneaks so thats why we are going again today.  After that it is home to spring clean.  My house is a mess and its giving me anxiety.  I also need to get to the store so we have some healthy food to choose from.  Tomorrow is my weigh in day and I am hoping to finally report some good news to Tracey.

Have a good Sunday!!!!


----------



## KristiMc

QOTD: I like grilled chicken, tomato, cucumber, mushrooms, red onion and a low-cal or ff ranch.


----------



## tigger813

Thanks, guys! Feeling better this morning though pretty weak! Just got up about 30 minutes ago. Will probably nap later today. We're having grilled chicken and potatoes on the grill today. I still have the rest of my sandwich from last night that I will eat in a bit. Having a big jug of water right now as my mouth is really dry. 

Gotta get to putting the weigh ins in the spreadsheet in a bit. 

TTFN


----------



## saysay

QOTD: I love love love salsa.  Its good on celery or poured in spinach. I made up this wrap....cook frozen spinach, then pour in as much salsa as you like....add some cheese and voila!  Serve orver mexican rice, spanish rice or just eat it in a wrap with more salsa.  Yeah a little over kill, but its good.

It was DH birthday dinner last night and I overdid it, but not horribly. I swear I just eat and eat and eat.  We went to Kobe Steaks a Japanese Hibachi place and wow do they cook with butter. I didn't get the fried rice, yay me..but after I ate the clear soup, salad, broccoli, onions, muchrooms, shrimp and petit filet, I thought I am stuffed. Saw my steamed rice and downed it. Yeah, i need to remember I dont' HAVE to clean my plate.  the good news is knowing I was going out I didn't eat much during the day. Also had a small scoop of ice cream and 2 beers..yeah, I know can I stop at 1?  Sheesh.  On another good note for the day, we went to the movies and I didn't eat any popcorn, which is a miracle for me as I love my movie popcorn.

I need to get some good exercise in today, my heel is bothering me so guess I will do bike in the basement and some core work.  

Happy Sunday everyone!  I am missing that hour of sleep.


----------



## Rose&Mike

dsnyfan608 said:


> Good Morning, happy Sunday.  Today was my first weigh in and I lost 2 pounds!    I am soooo excited.
> 
> My mom is visiting from out of town this week for 8 days so I am concerned cause I won't be able to go to the gym as much this week and we will be eating in restaurants for dinner.  She comes Wednesday and stays a week.  I am planning to work extra hard today through the time she gets here.


Congrats on the 2 pounds! Just have a plan for when your Mom is here, enjoy yourself and if you slip get back on the wagon as soon as things get back to normal!



mommyof2Pirates said:


> Rose I am so sorry that the knee is giving you continued problems.  Is it time to get it checked out yet?  for not being able to run right now.


Hope you see a loss tomorrow Lindsay! I know you have worked hard this week. My self diagnosis is the knee thing is itb syndrome. And honestly from everything I have read the first course is rest and ice and stretching, then physical therapy and then steroids. I feel like it was definitely healing and I just ran too soon, so I'm going to give it another week. I don't see the point yet in spending a boatload of money for them to tell me to rest, ice and stretch. It is really frustrating, but what can you do? This is the universe's way of telling me I need to work on my patience a little more.



KristiMc said:


> QOTD: I like grilled chicken, tomato, cucumber, mushrooms, red onion and a low-cal or ff ranch.


I love cucumbers! And ranch dressing!

Tracey--glad you are feeling better!



saysay said:


> It was DH birthday dinner last night and I overdid it, but not horribly. I swear I just eat and eat and eat.  We went to Kobe Steaks a Japanese Hibachi place and wow do they cook with butter. I didn't get the fried rice, yay me..but after I ate the clear soup, salad, broccoli, onions, muchrooms, shrimp and petit filet, I thought I am stuffed. Saw my steamed rice and downed it. Yeah, i need to remember I dont' HAVE to clean my plate.  the good news is knowing I was going out I didn't eat much during the day. Also had a small scoop of ice cream and 2 beers..yeah, I know can I stop at 1?  Sheesh.  On another good note for the day, we went to the movies and I didn't eat any popcorn, which is a miracle for me as I love my movie popcorn.
> 
> I need to get some good exercise in today, my heel is bothering me so guess I will do bike in the basement and some core work.
> 
> Happy Sunday everyone!  I am missing that hour of sleep.


Julie--I like salsa too! I put it on lots of things! Sorry about the heel. I must say, resting my knee is helping my heel! 

As for the night out. I used to eat more when I had alcohol. Now I just don't eat. Not sure which is worse. I think the issue here is, were you ok with how last night went or did you feel out of control with the eating? If you were ok with it, then tell yourself it was one night, you enjoyed yourself and move on. If you felt out of control, then think about what you could do different next time. Maybe you decide you want the two beers, but the rice is not worth any calories so you don't have them bring you any. Maybe you have them box half your food immediately. I have used both of these strategies. Maybe the beer isn't worth it. Have them close your check out. I've done this before too. Then I won't order anything else. I've also moved the bread basket out of arm's reach and out of my line of sight. Willpower does not always work but planning and strategies often do. It will get easier.

Speaking of nights out...we had fun with our friends last night. I probably did not eat enough and probably did have a little too much to drink, but that's ok. I had veggie kabobs with black beans. The black beans made me nervous because I'm just not convince they didn't have gluten in them. (The server did not speak English very well.) I kept moving my food to Mike's plate. He told me this morning--you ate nothing. Oh well. I had fun.

I hope everyone is enjoying their Sunday. We finished up our taxes, finally and just finished watching the cats beat the gators! Mike is very happy!


----------



## saysay

Thanks rose, 

I am actually ok with it other than the RICE and thinking I should have had just 1 drink.  I need to remember when I am full ...STOP EATING!   What I did really well yesterday was know I was going out and I didn't eat alot before we got there...yet when we got there I wasn't STARVING.  The beers, well they were nice, but I am cutting out all alcohol for lent...other than Special Occasions which I THINK the birthday is the only one.  I mean it WAS the big 4-0 and we have been together for 11 years, married for 7, so that was DEF worth celebrating!  I have been thinking alot while training for the princess about my portions and how glutonous I can be....so trying for a while to just stick with 1 after lent is over...not that I drank a ton, but 1 extra drink is empty calories!

Thanks for the insight, I know our next trip to Mexican restaurant I am going to have to put the chips AWAY for sure though.


----------



## HappyMatt

Today I faced a huge body image related fear. I took my 3 year old daughter to swim class. Now, I am not in the greatest of shape (which is why I am here) and leading up to the class I was terrified. 

All morning I was in a depressed mood because I did not want to be embarrassed. I mean, I have been to the beach over the past couple of summers, but that was just running from the house into the ocean and then directly back into the house. I didn't have to hang out with everyone on the beach for the next 8 weeks. 

So, I really didn't want to go, but I didn't want to prevent my daughter from ever getting in a pool. So, I had to suck it up (both figuratively & literally) and go. After all was said and done, it was not a horrible experience. The first few minutes after I took my shirt off was tough. I liken it to when you first get into a pool and it is cold, but the longer you are in it the more comfortable it becomes. After awhile I became more focused on my daughter and teaching her to swim than my own vanity. I know it will only get easier each week.


----------



## Rose&Mike

*Matt*--thanks for sharing the swim lesson story. This might sound funny, and I'm really sorry that it was so stressful, but it helps me to know that guys have these issues too, and that it's not just a girl thing. I'm really glad you went and that you ended up having an ok time. I'm sure it will get easier each week. 

I went to the Y and did 4 sweaty miles on the elliptical and it was AWESOME! My knee cooperated and I got a really good cardio workout in. And then I sat and stretched my itb for a while before getting in the car. I actually walked out to the car with no pain, no twinges, no nothing. So I just need to be patient and not rush the running this time. I think if things keep improving I will be able to complete the 1/2 at the end of April. I just might need to take more walk breaks than I normally do. We have a garmin, so I will just have to get Mike to show me how to use it. 

I don't know if I explained why this is stressing me out so much. I know I did on the BL princess thread, but here's what's going on. All those years when I gained and lost, gained and lost, I wanted to run this race. And I always quit. I never actually registered before because I could never get past 5 miles. Fast forward to now, and I have run 3 halves, but this one still has a lot of emotion tied up in it. It's a local half. Everyone who knows I run asks if I am running it. I just want to be able to say yes, I did it. It might not make a lot of sense, but in a weird way, I will feel like a failure if I end up having to bale. And I just don't know if I can handle that right now. And I know that a lot of this is probably not rational thinking, but it's where I'm at right now. Irrational and stressed out with a knee that is not cooperating with my plans.


----------



## cclovesdis

Evening Everyone!

I was away last night and didn't have Internet, although I expected to, so I apologize for being MIA. Tuesday and Wed. for coaching is perfect! I don't mind at all. Thanks Kelli and Lindsay for taking a day too!

Rose: Thanks for all the support! I had a great day on Friday too. Yesterday was better than today, but both days were binge-free! I went to a birthday party today, which is why today wasn't as good, but still, definitely binge-free!

 to you. I understand what you are saying. Someone told me a few weeks ago that a person doesn't deserve to be your friend if he/she doesn't understand something like an injury changing life's plans.


----------



## tigger813

Heading off to bed shortly. My stomach muscles are bothering me and I feel quite bloated. I'm trying to see if the water and aloe helps me any over night. I need to take care of the laundry in the bedroom that I just finished folding. I have one last load in the dryer that I guess I'll deal with tomorrow.

I made our shopping list for tomorrow afternoon. I'll have Brian look at it tomorrow to make sure I haven't forgotten anything.

Have a good night!

Keep those weigh ins coming! Only about 20 in so far!!!!

TTFN


----------



## Disneywedding2010

Getting on track tomorrow. Today totally was screwed up because I forgot we had an apt with Home Depot at 930 this morning. They had an estimator come out and give us an estimate for new cabinets, countertops, and sink. This of course means once everything is put in (6 to 8 weeks from now) I'll have to go out and pick new flooring for the kitchen. 

Schedule for this week:

Saturday and Sunday -- I didn't do anything

Monday - Training session and getting a paper done for my class
Tuesday - Treadmill or walking neighborhood
Wednesday - Training session
Thursday & Friday - Treadmill or walking neighborhood


----------



## dsnyfan608

Thanks Rose!

I did housework and laundry most of the day.  Then I went for a 3.5 mile walk around the neighborhood.  I did it in 65 minutes and it felt great! Question, I notice when I exercise (and I have been trying to push myself), I am starved at night after dinner.  Does this happen to anyone else and what do you do?


----------



## ReAnSt

Hi, long time no type.  I was at a plateau for a few weeks but I now went the wrong direction and gained 1.4 pounds.  My life has been crazy and I have not been exercising or eating like I should.  I know if I do what I need to do this wouldn't be the case.  I am still drinking my water and only having a soda every few days so I guess that is better than nothing. 

I had a follow up ultrasound on Friday for my cyst and I hoping it shrunk in size.  

I ordered a tankini swimsuit and coverup about a week ago.  The coverup fits, the top of the suit fits and is long enough which never happens, not quite as long as I would like but my stomach or chest isn't showing when I have the top on.  I am sending the bottoms back and exchanging them for bottoms with a skirt, hopefully the different style fits the same as the first.  I have several pair of the regular type that still fit so I decided I would rather have something different.  I also threw another top on the order, I hope this top is as long or longer that the first. 

I am still working on planning for my trip out west in April/May.  I need to order some shoes before then.  They are another item that is very difficult to find that fit. Being tall, long limbed, plus sized and long, narrow feet make most shopping very difficult.

Sending tons of good thoughts to those in Japan.  I wish there was more I could do to help.



Merryweather27 said:


> Thursday's QOTD - wow, last one!  It has been fun being your coach this week!
> 
> QOTD 3/10/11 - What is your favorite non-Disney activity in the Orlando area?
> 
> We haven't done much outside of WDW - my favorite so far is definitely the Medieval Times dinner show on I-Drive.  We don't have anything like that around here and it was a lot of fun.   The only other things we've done off-property are Sea World (eh) and a _disastrous_ attempt to go to Universal on the day the Harry Potter section opened.



SAK Comedy Club, Orlando Fringe Festival, Indoor Sky diving, Sea World, Howl at the Moon 

I also want to go to the Ice Bar and the ICE and Snow exhibit at Gaylord Palms during the holidays


----------



## Rose&Mike

Thank you to Kelli for coaching today.

Thank you to CC for coaching Tuesday and Wednesday. I'm glad you had a good weekend CC!

Disneywedding2010--a new kitchen is very exciting!



dsnyfan608 said:


> Thanks Rose!
> 
> I did housework and laundry most of the day.  Then I went for a 3.5 mile walk around the neighborhood.  I did it in 65 minutes and it felt great! Question, I notice when I exercise (and I have been trying to push myself), I am starved at night after dinner.  Does this happen to anyone else and what do you do?


I'm not an expert, but it could be a couple of things. It could be your metabolism gearing up. Make sure you are getting enough calories. If you are doing weight watchers make sure you are getting enough points. If you are just watching portions maybe track your calories for a few days. Some websites allow you to put in your food and activiity and give you a calorie range. This might sound funny, but sometimes I think I felt hungry just because my stomach needed to shrink. If I knew I was getting enough calories then I tried to ignore it or just have a small snack--like a piece of fruit or a string cheese or a few crackers. And sometimes I just went to bed. Eventually it should even out if you are getting enough to eat. I also eat about 6 small meals a day now. It seems to work better for me. I hope this helps!



ReAnSt said:


> Hi, long time no type.  I was at a plateau for a few weeks but I now went the wrong direction and gained 1.4 pounds.  My life has been crazy and I have not been exercising or eating like I should.  I know if I do what I need to do this wouldn't be the case.  I am still drinking my water and only having a soda every few days so I guess that is better than nothing.
> 
> I had a follow up ultrasound on Friday for my cyst and I hoping it shrunk in size.


I hope you get good news today! And I hope you are able to get back on track.

It's a rainy day here today. Not a good way to start the time change, cause it's really dark. My knee is feeling pretty good this morning, so fingers crossed that's it is on the mend. I will go to the Y after work today and do a little elliptical and attempt strength class. 

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## dumbo_buddy

HappyMatt said:


> Today I faced a huge body image related fear.



i'm glad you went and i'm glad the class wasn't too bad. that gives me a little confidence. alot of the moms around here take their little ones to a swim class down at maritime college. i've been meaning to take my son but you have to get in the pool with them and i just am too scared. three of the moms are SO skinny and i just...am not.



Rose&Mike said:


> I went to the Y and did 4 sweaty miles on the elliptical and it was AWESOME! My knee cooperated and I got a really good cardio workout in.
> 
> I don't know if I explained why this is stressing me out so much. I know I did on the BL princess thread, but here's what's going on. All those years when I gained and lost, gained and lost, I wanted to run this race. And I always quit. I never actually registered before because I could never get past 5 miles. Fast forward to now, and I have run 3 halves, but this one still has a lot of emotion tied up in it. It's a local half. Everyone who knows I run asks if I am running it. I just want to be able to say yes, I did it. It might not make a lot of sense, but in a weird way, I will feel like a failure if I end up having to bale. And I just don't know if I can handle that right now. And I know that a lot of this is probably not rational thinking, but it's where I'm at right now. Irrational and stressed out with a knee that is not cooperating with my plans.



hurrah for a great and painless workout! that's great! 

i know what you mean about getting frustrated about an injury and wanting to do a race. for me, the princess was kind of like your local half (the kentucky derby one, right?) except the princess was my first. it was my goal. my first weekend away from the baby. something i was doing only for me. and in november i totally messed up my foot. went to two different doctors and i could barely walk. i was so depressed. i just HAD to do this race. i really hope that your last workout was the beginning of some great ones and your knee and PF cooperate. i will be e-cheering you on the whole time!

*************
i hope everyone had a great weekend. let's just say i'm really happy that our weigh-ins are on fridays and not mondays! eek! yesterday's day o' irish festivities was great!! my friend came up from manhattan and she, my hubby, son and i made it over to our friends for breakfast aka drinking starting around 9:30. parade was at noon and was so great b/c our neighborhood is real "salt of the earth" and it's great to clap and cheer for our local FDNY and NYPD, schools, pipe and drum bands, etc. most of the men in my family are firemen or cops or mailmen, court officers, etc etc so these parades are always great b/c we know half the people marching!

after the parade we went to a party at our beach club (not nearly as fancy as it sounds) and well, ate and drank like we got a tip on a famine. needless to say i'm back on the wagon this morning having gained a pound (boo). i've already chugged some water!

on another awesome note (sorry this is so long)..last year at our friend's pre-parade breakfast we met a couple (he's retired, maybe 50s?, they have older kids) who are DVC members! you don't meet alot of disney lovers IN PERSON up here!! the husband and i have emailed here and there this year and i was so excited to see them this year! i told them about the princess half and they were so impressed!! and then i told them about wanting to do the WDW full and he and his wife were like, "WE ARE TOTALLY GOING TO GO AND CHEER YOU ON!!!!" how awesome is that?? they are SO nice and he just texted me saying he's waiting for 9am to call about using DVC points for the weekend!!  what a great motivator for me!!

anyway, thanks for reading. i had to share with people that would appreciate that!!


----------



## tggrrstarr

Hello everyone!  I am going to be your coach today!  

*QOTD 3/14/11 Monday*
I just started planning my next Disney trip yesterday.  How long after your previous trip do you usually wait before planning your next one?  Or do you overlap your planning?

We usually wait about six months before planning our next trip, but all this talk about running has got me thinking about doing a 5k at Disney.  We knew we wanted to do a cruise next, so we started talking about how & when we could do both.  I think 2 months later is a record for us!

So the plan (for now until we realize we don't have enough money) is to leave on a Tuesday, have Wed-Fri in the parks, do the Princess 5k Sat morning then go straight to the cruise ship for a 7 day cruise.  Any input on how crazy this is can begin now!


----------



## dumbo_buddy

tggrrstarr said:


> Hello everyone!  I am going to be your coach today!
> 
> *QOTD 3/14/11 Monday*
> I just started planning my next Disney trip yesterday.  How long after your previous trip do you usually wait before planning your next one?  Or do you overlap your planning?
> 
> We usually wait about six months before planning our next trip, but all this talk about running has got me thinking about doing a 5k at Disney.  We knew we wanted to do a cruise next, so we started talking about how & when we could do both.  I think 2 months later is a record for us!
> 
> So the plan (for now until we realize we don't have enough money) is to leave on a Tuesday, have Wed-Fri in the parks, do the Princess 5k Sat morning then go straight to the cruise ship for a 7 day cruise.  Any input on how crazy this is can begin now!



not crazy at all! in fact, that sounds amazing!!! i really want to do a disney cruise soon. i've booked so many for clients and am always jealous of them when they go! lol. i hope you have a great time. i think it will be such a treat for you to relax on the ship after doing the 5k! what a great prize! (you know, other than the medal!)

QOTD: i pretty much CANNOT leave disney unless i know when exactly i'm coming back!  we own dvc so we are almost always looking to plan something at the 11 month window!


----------



## KristiMc

QOTD:  I am always planning a trip in my mind .  We went to WDW last February and within two weeks of being home I had booked our cruise on the Magic.  We leave in 11 days .


----------



## tigger813

Feeling pretty miserable this morning. My muscles in my stomach and sides are KILLING me! Plus I feel so bloated! Just had a fiber plus bar that will hopefully help! Going to go lie down on the couch for a bit and see if I feel better. 

Keep those weigh ins coming! We're neck and neck with Donald again, a few pounds behind right now.

TTFN


----------



## Disneywedding2010

QOTD 3/14/11 Monday
I just started planning my next Disney trip yesterday. How long after your previous trip do you usually wait before planning your next one? Or do you overlap your planning?

It depends on a few factors for me:

When are we going?
For how long?
Who is going with us?

Once we figure out those three options then it depends on which resort we want to stay at. If we are staying at our home resort (BLT) I book it at 11 months out and start looking for airfare on American. If I find something decent I book it. Then I wait for the 180 day mark to roll around and I start planning dining & park days. Then about a month before I book my wheelchair rental through Randy's Mobility.

If, we are staying at another resort (I.E. OKW) then I start the whole planning process at 7 months out. I want to make sure I have a room reserved where ever before I go and book airfare.


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

Rose&Mike said:


> Speaking of nights out...we had fun with our friends last night. I probably did not eat enough and probably did have a little too much to drink, but that's ok. I had veggie kabobs with black beans. The black beans made me nervous because I'm just not convince they didn't have gluten in them. (The server did not speak English very well.) I kept moving my food to Mike's plate. He told me this morning--you ate nothing. Oh well. I had fun.



Glad you had a fun night rose.  My dh and I were bored so we decided to go to the pub down the street where they have a dining area so the kids could come too.  I had a large glass of beer and it was so good.  I very rarely have a drink but I would agree that I tend to feel the need to eat whatever when I drink.  I had southwest egg rolls and I would say it was well worth the extra fat and calories because they were so good and I enjoyed myself.  The kids thought it was cool that they were in at the bar later at night (8pm).  8 is usually there bedtime.  I just hope ryan doesnt tell his teacher about it.  I can see it now. "my mom and dad took me and my brother to the bar this weekend and we all had beer" (the kids each got a rootbeer) It was a treat we never give them soda at home.  Anyway point is we had fun to and sometimes you just need that.



HappyMatt said:


> Today I faced a huge body image related fear. I took my 3 year old daughter to swim class. Now, I am not in the greatest of shape (which is why I am here) and leading up to the class I was terrified.



Thanks for sharing this matt.  I am proud of you for facing your fears.  It is so much easier to hide behind them.  Im sure it will get easier for you each week.



ReAnSt said:


> I ordered a tankini swimsuit and coverup about a week ago.  The coverup fits, the top of the suit fits and is long enough which never happens, not quite as long as I would like but my stomach or chest isn't showing when I have the top on.  I am sending the bottoms back and exchanging them for bottoms with a skirt, hopefully the different style fits the same as the first.  I have several pair of the regular type that still fit so I decided I would rather have something different.  I also threw another top on the order, I hope this top is as long or longer that the first.



I hope the bottom half works out.  Its always fun to get a new swimsuit that you like and that fits well.



Rose&Mike said:


> It's a rainy day here today. Not a good way to start the time change, cause it's really dark. My knee is feeling pretty good this morning, so fingers crossed that's it is on the mend. I will go to the Y after work today and do a little elliptical and attempt strength class.



Its raining here today to.  I hope the knee continues to feel better every day.  Take it slow.



dumbo_buddy said:


> i hope everyone had a great weekend. let's just say i'm really happy that our weigh-ins are on fridays and not mondays! eek! yesterday's day o' irish festivities was great!! my friend came up from manhattan and she, my hubby, son and i made it over to our friends for breakfast aka drinking starting around 9:30. parade was at noon and was so great b/c our neighborhood is real "salt of the earth" and it's great to clap and cheer for our local FDNY and NYPD, schools, pipe and drum bands, etc. most of the men in my family are firemen or cops or mailmen, court officers, etc etc so these parades are always great b/c we know half the people marching!



Glad you had a fun day yesterday.  I love st patricks day!  Our parade is so much fun here too.  I just wished we lived closer to the route so we could have a party along with it too.  



tggrrstarr said:


> *QOTD 3/14/11 Monday*
> I just started planning my next Disney trip yesterday.  How long after your previous trip do you usually wait before planning your next one?  Or do you overlap your planning?



I am always planning a trip in my mind.  Sometimes they actually happen and other times its just a thought.  Previously it had been years between our trips but ever since I found the disboards my addiction has been kicked into gear. I now want to go yearly.  I just got back from the princess half and I am really trying to make another trip happen next year to do it again.  This year it was just my mom, aunt, and I but next time I would like dh and the boys there too.  It comes down to money so I am trying to save as much as I can to make it happen.  As long as nothing else comes along we should be able to swing it.  Then the next trip would need to be at least a week long family trip-not race associated hopefully in the summer of 2013.



tigger813 said:


> Feeling pretty miserable this morning. My muscles in my stomach and sides are KILLING me! Plus I feel so bloated! Just had a fiber plus bar that will hopefully help! Going to go lie down on the couch for a bit and see if I feel better.
> 
> Keep those weigh ins coming! We're neck and neck with Donald again, a few pounds behind right now.
> 
> TTFN



Sorry Tracey!  Hope it feels better soon.  Take it easy.

I will be weighing in right before lunch today and sending in my weight.


----------



## mizzoutiger76

tggrrstarr said:


> which polar were you looking at?  I am thinking of getting one, but I can't decide.  I want one that does HR and shows burned calories.  I just started looking.



I ended up with the FT7 model for women. It's supposed to track calories and heart rate which exactly what I was looking for   So far I've only read really good things about them.  DH bought it for me on Saturday and I haven't had a chance to get it all set up yet, but hopefully I will tonight.  I'll let you know how I like it.  

I also bought a FS1 on ebay for about $20 and used it on Friday. It only tracks your heart rate.  So I was able to make sure I was in the correct "zone" while I ran, but it doesn't give me a calorie read.

Had a pretty good weekend, not a whole lot going on. Did pretty good eating, not so good on water intake, and got a lot of exercise just running errands.  So it's back on the water I go today, having lean cuisine for lunch, and turkey hot dogs for dinner.

Whew, I really, really hate the spring time change . I'm just exhausted today. Hopefully it won't interfere with my 48 minute run I've got to do at lunch today.

Hope everyone has a great day!

Nicole


----------



## tggrrstarr

*QOTD Sunday* for my salad, chicken, any type of fruit, dried cranberries, almonds or pecans and my new favorite, cooked, chilled green beans. 

*Rose* Thank _you_ for coaching the last 3 days!

*Julie* my DH and I go to Benihana all the time!  In fact, it's one of the only restaurants we go to since I've been eating better.  The butter really adds so many calories, but its soo good!  I always make sure we go on a day I can get to the gym. I burn as many calories as I can.  I eat the soup & salad and veggies, but I give my DH half my rice.  I then eat half of what's left of the rice and half of my shrimp, save the rest for another meal!  I don't feel half as guilty then. 

*Matt* I know how you feel about the swim suit!  Great job for getting past it, that's really tough!  On the Disney trip when we went with our friends we got the water parks tickets. I of course was the heaviest, and I was freaked about going out in public with a swimsuit.  But after a while, I realized if anyone was going to judge me, who cares?  They would never see me again!

*Dsnyfan608* usually if I am still crazy hungry after a meal I will just guzzle like 24 ounces of water.  Surprisingly, that really does the trick.  In case it doesn't, a handful of peanuts or spoonful of peanut butter is good too.  One time though, my DH and I went out for dinner at Outback. There is a meal there that I get every time that fills me up.  Well this time, it didn't.  I ended up hungrier after eating!  I drank a bunch of water & ate some bread, and eventually I was better.  I just realized my body was telling me I needed more!

*ReAnSt* yah for a new bathing suit!  Where did you order it from?  I need to start searching for one soon.  

*Disneywedding2010* ditto on the new kitchen!  Jealous!!


----------



## liesel

Tracey-I hope you feel better soon!

Nancy-That's awesome that you'll have a cheering section at the WDW full.  What a great motivator!  You are going to rock it!

Julie-I am also a big fan of salsa.  I'll mix it with hummus or add it to tuna-it adds great flavor.

Matt-Thanks for sharing your story.  I try to keep in mind every time I go to the pool (my kids are big swimmers and my son is now into diving) that I'm looking more and more fit each time.  Just remember how far you've come!

Nicole-It sounds like you are doing great with your running!

Rose-I tried the Amy's mac and cheese.  So good!  I saw that they have both a regular and gf version.  Does your store carry the gf mac and cheese?  I've noticed many stores have gotten better at labeling their gf products and there is a bigger selection than a few years ago.  I hope your knee feels better soon so you can resume your training.  I understand mental barriers and hope you can work through it and realize that you will do fantastic at this half!  All those people who haven't seen you run before will be so impressed!


Well, I've been busy rescheduling our trip to Hawaii that was to take place in October.  Our nephew is now getting married the same week.  We are now going to go in September.  I'm glad we were at a phase where I could reschedule, we'll be buying plane tickets soon.  DH, DD, and DS have birthdays on September 18, 20, and 21, so we'll get to celebrate in Hawaii!  Our nephew is getting married in Palm Springs, so we are thinking about flying into San Diego and going to the San Diego Zoo and Legoland.  We have been saving and saving for this fall and I can't wait to go somewhere!  I'll miss going to Disneyland (we usually go when we visit DH's parents), but I hope we can get there again soon.  This ties into the QOTD: I am always planning the next vacation, wherever it may be.  We really enjoy going places and having fun experiences rather than owning stuff.  That's what we save our money for!

The run/walking is going well, I still feel slow, but I can tell I'm getting stronger.  My new mantra comes from Rose: with every pound I lose I'm getting faster!  I'm thinking of signing up for a 5K in May that is 2 weeks before the Memorial Day 10K.

QOTD: favorite salad: mixed greens with apples, walnuts, goat cheese, and balsamic vinagrette


----------



## tggrrstarr

*Nancy* these things happen!  I went out Sat night to a new restaurant.  It was a buffet, and I had no way of counting calories!  I didn't eat much, but who knows how many calories I blew on just a few bites of something. Also, I think the waiter slipped me a non diet pop at one point, I can't even tell the difference any more.  I woke up yesterday with an extra pound.  But I was super good yesterday and went right back down. 

*Kristi* Whoo hoo on 11 days!  I want full details after!  This will be my first cruise, so I don't know what all to expect. 

*Tracey* feel better soon!  We need your crazy busy antics to inspire us! 

*Nicole* I was looking at one that does HR, calories and also beeps at intervals.  Not sure if that is overkill or not!

*Lisa* Thank God you were able to reschedule!  Three years ago that happened to me, luckily most people plan weddings with as much time as we do major trips!


----------



## my3princes

tggrrstarr said:


> Hello everyone!  I am going to be your coach today!
> 
> *QOTD 3/14/11 Monday*
> I just started planning my next Disney trip yesterday.  How long after your previous trip do you usually wait before planning your next one?  Or do you overlap your planning?
> 
> We usually wait about six months before planning our next trip, but all this talk about running has got me thinking about doing a 5k at Disney.  We knew we wanted to do a cruise next, so we started talking about how & when we could do both.  I think 2 months later is a record for us!
> 
> So the plan (for now until we realize we don't have enough money) is to leave on a Tuesday, have Wed-Fri in the parks, do the Princess 5k Sat morning then go straight to the cruise ship for a 7 day cruise.  Any input on how crazy this is can begin now!



We usually plan 2 trips at once.  We try to do a late summer trip one year and an early summer trip the next buying an annual pass and getting 2 trips out of it.  We have annual passes now, but DS has driver's ed this summer and it didn't look like we'd be able to go until after the passes expire.  With the extra snow days he'll actually have a week off between end of school and start of driver's ed, but if I find a new job I won't have any time off and if I don't we probably can't afford a trip this year.  We are hoarding our DVC points anyway as we are planning a Hawaii trip in 2012 and will use some at Aulani and will do DL on the way out or on the way back.  I've never done DL so it is something to look foward too.


----------



## dumbo_buddy

liesel said:


> Nancy-That's awesome that you'll have a cheering section at the WDW full.  What a great motivator!  You are going to rock it!
> 
> 
> Well, I've been busy rescheduling our trip to Hawaii that was to take place in October.  Our nephew is now getting married the same week.  We are now going to go in September.  I'm glad we were at a phase where I could reschedule, we'll be buying plane tickets soon.  DH, DD, and DS have birthdays on September 18, 20, and 21, so we'll get to celebrate in Hawaii!
> The run/walking is going well, I still feel slow, but I can tell I'm getting stronger.  My new mantra comes from Rose: with every pound I lose I'm getting faster!  I'm thinking of signing up for a 5K in May that is 2 weeks before the Memorial Day 10K.
> 
> QOTD: favorite salad: mixed greens with apples, walnuts, goat cheese, and balsamic vinagrette




where in hawaii are you going?? have you been before? DH, DS (turning 2 in june) and i are going to maui at the beginning of may. can't wait! was hoping to be much lighter but, eh, it is what it is. we are taking my 19 year old cousin with us too. it'll be nice to have another set of hands and eyes on the little guy. plus, maybe dh and i can sneak away for a dinner one night too


----------



## disneyfanforever

I am always planning a trip.  With DVC, we plan 11 months ahead too and so we booked our Christmas trip in January.   We leave next week for our cruise, and I have had it booked for around a year (and I am sure my my healthy eating will go out the window while onboard)

I feel very close to falling off the exercise wagon.  I am just so tired.  I have exercised and exercised this past week and when I got on the scales this morning there was pretty much nothing to show for it. It is just so depressing.


----------



## dumbo_buddy

disneyfanforever said:


> I feel very close to falling off the exercise wagon.  I am just so tired.  I have exercised and exercised this past week and when I got on the scales this morning there was pretty much nothing to show for it. It is just so depressing.



don't give up! i really hate when i work so hard and the scale doesn't move. but you have to remember that muscle really does weigh more than fat and you are building muscle everytime you exercise. and the more muscles you have, the more of a calorie burning machine your body becomes. it will come off. don't give up!!!


----------



## tigger813

Slowly feeling better. Drinking my water and counting my calories so hopefully I will do ok this week. Still feeling bloated. Will have a benefiber later as that sometimes helps me.

Brian, Izzie and I got almost everything on our list and then of course Ash comes home from school and tells me that she is supposed to bring in tortilla chips on Wednesday. UGH!!!!! I guess I'll run to the grocery store tomorrow and pick them up on my way into work. 

Working the rest of the week so hopefully I can also do the workouts I want to do in the mornings and then after work. Gonna be a long week if I don't get rid of this achiness soon! I had some Motrin earlier and that seemed to help. Hopefully I can get to bed early tonight unlike last night. But I think the time change screwed me up yesterday.

Gotta take Ash to dancing in a few minutes but I'll be back on later tonight!

Don't forget those weigh ins!!!! It's still very close!!!!


----------



## saysay

disneyfanforever said:


> I feel very close to falling off the exercise wagon.  I am just so tired.  I have exercised and exercised this past week and when I got on the scales this morning there was pretty much nothing to show for it. It is just so depressing.



I heard when going to  Weight Watchers when you are on plan and don't loose weight you are losing inches....sometimes the body size needs time to adjust. And muscle does weigh more than fat, so maybe you are getting more lean.  Don't give up!

I made a cake for husband's birthday yesterday and it was SO good. Luckily, I boxed it up for him to take to work today. Between that and the Japanese steakhouse, hopefully won't kill me this week.  Def back on plan today though and other than the cake yesterday, a good day.  I had a break today waiting for my DD at preschool and took a 30 minute walk.  Normally I would just wait in my car or something, but thought I needed to keep moving.  Looks like my new mindset is sinking in!

QOTD:
I am new to this disney thing "only" been to Disneyland 2 times - the inlaws live in southern california and to Disneyworld 2 times.  I don't plan anything, but yet I have another trip planned for July with a friend and her daughter and mine...girls only and husband talking about taking my princess back for her birthday in November.  I LOVE it and I think when leaving I always am thinking HOW and when can we come back.   My DD is 4 and loves all the princesses so its a great time for us Disneywise.  My husband HATES crowds, so we have to plan our trips off season.


----------



## liesel

dumbo_buddy said:


> where in hawaii are you going?? have you been before? DH, DS (turning 2 in june) and i are going to maui at the beginning of may. can't wait! was hoping to be much lighter but, eh, it is what it is. we are taking my 19 year old cousin with us too. it'll be nice to have another set of hands and eyes on the little guy. plus, maybe dh and i can sneak away for a dinner one night too



We will be going to Kauai.  We lived on Oahu for 6 months a few years ago and visited the Big Island while we were there.  We also went to Maui 4 years ago and loved it!  You'll have a blast!  That's great that you will have a possible babysitter for the trip.  I know what you mean by not being at your ideal weight for the trip.  When we lived on Oahu, I was at my heaviest (and wore a swimsuit everyday-it took a few days to get used to that!). When I was there I vowed that each time we returned to Hawaii, I would weigh less until I reached my goal.  I weighed 28 pounds less when we went to Maui.  Last week I reached my Maui weight again (so irritating to have to lose those 28 again, but this is the last time!!) and I would really like to lose another 20 in the 6 months until our trip.  Whatever I lose, I will still be fulfilling my promise at least!


----------



## KSH

Hi Team!

It has been a long time since I posted!  I got really frustrated, I keep losing and gaining the same couple of pounds.  Got my thyroid tested when I saw my doctor and nothing was wrong there, but she said it could be a med I'm taking so we're going to switch it.  Plus she thinks training for the half marathon I'm doing this coming weekend may contribute.  So this week I'm going to give myself a break and just work on fueling for the half, then get back on counting points afterward.

Anyway, I need to go back and catch up on what's happening with everyone but figured I'd better post now while I had the chance.

Take care!

Karen


----------



## HappyMatt

*QOTD 3/14/11 Monday
I just started planning my next Disney trip yesterday. How long after your previous trip do you usually wait before planning your next one? Or do you overlap your planning?*

We start planning our next trip on our way home from Disney World. No matter how far out it might be, we still talk about what we want to do on our next one. 

We hope to fit another trip in between now and October to make the most of our Annual Passes. But until our next definite trip will be in December. We will be celebrating our 5 year anniversary. We will want to plan some special events, so we will have to start planning it months and months ahead of time.


----------



## Rose&Mike

dumbo_buddy said:


> i know what you mean about getting frustrated about an injury and wanting to do a race. for me, the princess was kind of like your local half (the kentucky derby one, right?) except the princess was my first. it was my goal. my first weekend away from the baby. something i was doing only for me. and in november i totally messed up my foot. went to two different doctors and i could barely walk. i was so depressed. i just HAD to do this race. i really hope that your last workout was the beginning of some great ones and your knee and PF cooperate. i will be e-cheering you on the whole time!


Thanks for sharing this Nancy. With all that is going on in the world, I feel guilty being stressed about this. But I know that I am a better person, better Mom, better wife, etc when I am able to get my exercise in. I'm glad you were able to finish the Princess. And I'm feeling more confident I will be able to do this race.

Sounds like you all had a really fun day yesterday. And how exciting that your friends will be there for marathon weekend!



tggrrstarr said:


> We usually wait about six months before planning our next trip, but all this talk about running has got me thinking about doing a 5k at Disney.  We knew we wanted to do a cruise next, so we started talking about how & when we could do both.  I think 2 months later is a record for us!
> 
> So the plan (for now until we realize we don't have enough money) is to leave on a Tuesday, have Wed-Fri in the parks, do the Princess 5k Sat morning then go straight to the cruise ship for a 7 day cruise.  Any input on how crazy this is can begin now!


Oh, that sounds like fun! Does the cruise leave on Saturday? 



KristiMc said:


> QOTD:  I am always planning a trip in my mind .  We went to WDW last February and within two weeks of being home I had booked our cruise on the Magic.  We leave in 11 days .


That's so exciting! Can't wait to hear about it!



tigger813 said:


> Feeling pretty miserable this morning. My muscles in my stomach and sides are KILLING me! Plus I feel so bloated! Just had a fiber plus bar that will hopefully help! Going to go lie down on the couch for a bit and see if I feel better.
> 
> TTFN


Tracey--I am sorry you are feeling so cruddy. 

Lindsay--sometimes you just need a good night out! The boys must have been so excited about their rootbeer! That would be fun if your family could come to the princess next year!


liesel--I'm glad you were able to reschedule your trip! I've tried the g-f mac and cheese bowl and it's just not the same. But that's ok. It might just take some getting used to. I love the cheese enchilada with beans and rice, though it makes me a little nervous because it's just no gluten ingredients (which means there could be trace amounts of gluten--it's all very confusing sometimes.) And it really is true about the weight and running!

Deb--I hope things are going well. 



disneyfanforever said:


> I am always planning a trip.  With DVC, we plan 11 months ahead too and so we booked our Christmas trip in January.   We leave next week for our cruise, and I have had it booked for around a year (and I am sure my my healthy eating will go out the window while onboard)
> 
> I feel very close to falling off the exercise wagon.  I am just so tired.  I have exercised and exercised this past week and when I got on the scales this morning there was pretty much nothing to show for it. It is just so depressing.


Hang in there. Are you eating enough? Are you journaling to make sure you aren't eating too much? Are you taking a rest day? Are you dehydrated? Any of those things can contribute to your body holding onto weight. Hang in there. 


Karen--have a great race! And while I wouldn't go crazy this week, I would not get too stressed about what the scale says. Eat healthy and I'm guessing you are doing a taper. Have a fabulous race! I can't wait to hear about it!


----------



## Rose&Mike

I hit something and my reply posted before I was done! At least it didn't disappear.

I had a good day. My knee has felt pretty good. No pain, just a little sore. I did a mile and half on the elliptical and a 55 minute strength class. It's almost time for baseball to start again and I want to look good in my tank tops! We sit right off of first base--close enough to talk to the players if we wanted too. 

I ate too much for dinner--but nothing was high calorie, it was just the volume. Honestly, I have not been eating very much lately, so it was probably not a bad thing. Sometimes I think I need a higher calorie day.

I hope everyone has a great evening!


----------



## disneyfanforever

Thanks for the support about the exercise and diet.  Luckily my mom came into town and pretty much made me exercise today.  I think I am hydrated enough, but I am still not eating as healthy as I should.  I signed up for this exercise challenge at work and accepted a challenge to work out everyday at least 30 minutes for 30 days.   I think not having a day to rest is really starting to get to me.  My body is simply not used to exercise much less every day.  

I am really worried about keeping any type of self control when we go on our cruise next week.  I know I will walk around at the ports but I don't know if I can motivate myself to exercise and eat right on vacation.  Any suggestions?

Rose-I am glad you had a good day. I wish I could exercise as much as you do.  If I did all you did today, I think I would pass out.

Tracey-I hope you feel better soon.

KristiMc- We leave for our cruise in 6 days, and I am so excited but have done no packing at all.  Have a great time.  We are doing the MR cruise on the Wonder.


----------



## cclovesdis

tggrrstarr said:


> *QOTD 3/14/11 Monday*
> I just started planning my next Disney trip yesterday.  How long after your previous trip do you usually wait before planning your next one?  Or do you overlap your planning?



I am always thinking about my next trip. I'm just not always sure when that will be. We are going this summer and I'd love to the Princess in 2012. I'm not sure that I can get the time off of work, but I'm going to train anyway. I can always do a more local half. 



mommyof2Pirates said:


> Anyway point is we had fun to and sometimes you just need that.



 So, so true! Glad the boys and you and DH had a great evening!

Thanks Rose! Glad you had a good day today! 



Well, today was an okay day. I unfortunately have to report that I binged today. I wasn't as bad as I often am, but still, I did binge. Hoping for a better day tomorrow...

CC


----------



## cclovesdis

Thanks *Kelli* for coaching today! I love thinking about my next trip!

QOTD for Tuesday, 3/15: We've talked a lot about the exercise we do, but what is your favorite exercise?

I love to swim. I WISH we had someplace nearby where I could swim year round, but at a reasonable price.


----------



## Rose&Mike

cclovesdis said:


> I am always thinking about my next trip. I'm just not always sure when that will be. We are going this summer and I'd love to the Princess in 2012. I'm not sure that I can get the time off of work, but I'm going to train anyway. I can always do a more local half.
> 
> CC



CC--you go girl! This is the first time I think, that I read that you want to do a 1/2. Good for you. There is a rock n roll in providence this fall I think. That's really exciting. I think having something to train for is very motivating when you just don't want to exercise. There's something about committing to something that gives you the kick in the pants you sometimes need to get out there.

QOTD--running, but if I can't run, anything that makes me nice and sweaty. I also really enjoy lifting weights but I only do that once or twice a week.


----------



## KristiMc

disneyfanforever said:


> I am really worried about keeping any type of self control when we go on our cruise next week.  I know I will walk around at the ports but I don't know if I can motivate myself to exercise and eat right on vacation.  Any suggestions?
> 
> KristiMc- We leave for our cruise in 6 days, and I am so excited but have done no packing at all.  Have a great time.  We are doing the MR cruise on the Wonder.



I have decided that I am on vacation and I am not going to worry about the food.  I know I will gain a few - but I have been good and have lost 50 since August so I know it will come back off.

I am almost all packed - except for last minute stuff.  We are doing the Eastern Caribbean.

Have a great time!


----------



## Cupcaker

Happy Monday.  I am liking this new time change for the extra daylight, but now Im sleepy because of it.  I am looking foward to hiking now that I can do it after work.  I think this will get me back into my exercise ways.

I think its safe to say that my life is getting back to normal.  I am looking foward to catching up with you all!

Jeanette


----------



## my3princes

cclovesdis said:


> Thanks *Kelli* for coaching today! I love thinking about my next trip!
> 
> QOTD for Tuesday, 3/15: We've talked a lot about the exercise we do, but what is your favorite exercise?
> 
> I love to swim. I WISH we had someplace nearby where I could swim year round, but at a reasonable price.



I don't like to exercise per se.  I'd rather be active.  Housework, home improvements, sugaring, waitress.  Things that keep me moving without having to classify it as exercise.  As soon as it becomes exercise it is no longer fun and I won't do it


----------



## saysay

QOTD for Tuesday, 3/15: We've talked a lot about the exercise we do, but what is your favorite exercise?

I love my run/walking.  I just started last summer with c25k and did the galloway training plan for the princess.  I just loved being outside. I miss it so much.  Haven't really been able to do it since I got my PF.  The eliptical just isn't the same and I don't have access to a pool right now. Oh well, I know it will get better, just takes time.


----------



## poochie

QOTD for Tuesday, 3/15: We've talked a lot about the exercise we do, but what is your favorite exercise?[/COLOR]

Lets see QOTD Sunday - favorite salad - Fresh spinach,romain lettce, chopped granny smith applies, craisins, mandarin oranges, feta cheese chopped walnuts with a bit of balsamic dressing. 

QOTD - Monday - time between planning of trips. Unfortunately since we only go about once every 2 years, we do not plan until we decide we can afford another trip. Then it is all about the plan. 

QOTD - Favorite exercise - This would be Billy Blanks Tae Bo - I mean since I started this twice a day last July  I have lost 45 pounds.


----------



## Disneywedding2010

QOTD for Tuesday, 3/15: We've talked a lot about the exercise we do, but what is your favorite exercise?

My favorite exercise is swimming (when its warm enough). When its cold I like to get on my treadmill or do my Jillian Michaels DVD or if I get REAL ambitious I use the indoor pool at the 24 hour fitness near my house.


----------



## Bungle

*QOTD for Tuesday, 3/15: We've talked a lot about the exercise we do, but what is your favorite exercise?*

Hiking in the summer/early fall.  Indoors it is running.  

My weight loss has been awful lately but things are starting to return to normal around here so hopefully I can commit more time to myself.


----------



## tigger813

QOTD: My favorite changes from time to time. Right now I'm hooked on Leslie Sansone's WATP workouts. I also LOVE my elliptical. When I have time I also do a lot of Wii! I started the EA Sports Active 2 and then just couldn't fit it in. I plan on getting back to that soon.

I think I'm about back to 85% this morning. I'm still really tired but I got up and did the 3 mile Pilates WATP DVD this morning. First workout since Friday. I plan on doing 2 miles during BL tonight.

Working today until 2. I have to pick up some liquid smoke so we can make some pulled pork in the crock pot for supper tomorrow night. I'm also going to make Brian's corned beef tomorrow so it will be all set for Thursday night since i have to work. I'm home all day tomorrow so it will be a day of cooking! Girls are home at noon today and tomorrow. I also need to run and get some more lavender massage oil from TJs today. I'm getting really low and my female clients love it!

Ash is up and eating now. I'm also helping her study for her social studies test that she has today. She's doing well. She brought home an awesome report card yesterday too!

Need to drink some more water and make myself some tea. I also need to get in some extra fiber. Shake for breakfast and a protein bar for lunch. Also need to make Ash's lunch. 

Have a good day. I'll get the results posted this afternoon when I get home. 

TTFN


----------



## Rose&Mike

disneyfanforever said:


> I am really worried about keeping any type of self control when we go on our cruise next week.  I know I will walk around at the ports but I don't know if I can motivate myself to exercise and eat right on vacation.  Any suggestions?
> 
> Rose-I am glad you had a good day. I wish I could exercise as much as you do.  If I did all you did today, I think I would pass out.


A couple things. First the 30 minutes for 30 day challenge is great, but be careful. If you were very sedentary before it is really easy to overdo it. That's 900 minutes in a month. Rather than going for 30 consecutive minutes could you break it into 3-10 minute sessions? I had to work up to my current level (and I have really cut back since injuring my knee). Exercise is tricky, in that it's good for you, but it's easy to overdo it. Try to do a variety--get some dvds and hang in there it does get easier.

As for vacation--mentally I have to stay at least partially on plan or I feel cruddy, physically and emotionally. That being said, it's a vacation and you are supposed to have fun. I take the stairs whenever I can. I schedule a workout every other day usually. I have treats but I also really watch my portions. Some foods are worth the calories and some just aren't. And I have decided while I want to enjoy myself on vacation, it is just not worth it to come back with 5 or 10 extra pounds that I have to lose. That would be really depressing to me. I've never been on a cruise, but I've heard there is lots of food available. Maybe, eat well for breakfast and lunch and enjoy treats at dinner. Load up on fruit and veggies. And most of all, have a faulous time!



Cupcaker said:


> Happy Monday.  I am liking this new time change for the extra daylight, but now Im sleepy because of it.  I am looking foward to hiking now that I can do it after work.  I think this will get me back into my exercise ways.
> 
> I think its safe to say that my life is getting back to normal.  I am looking foward to catching up with you all!
> 
> Jeanette


I love the time change too! Glad things are getting back to normal.



my3princes said:


> I don't like to exercise per se.  I'd rather be active.  Housework, home improvements, sugaring, waitress.  Things that keep me moving without having to classify it as exercise.  As soon as it becomes exercise it is no longer fun and I won't do it


Can you explain sugaring? It sounds like fun. We learned about it in school growing up, but I never knew anyone who actually did it.



saysay said:


> QOTD for Tuesday, 3/15: We've talked a lot about the exercise we do, but what is your favorite exercise?
> 
> I love my run/walking.  I just started last summer with c25k and did the galloway training plan for the princess.  I just loved being outside. I miss it so much.  Haven't really been able to do it since I got my PF.  The eliptical just isn't the same and I don't have access to a pool right now. Oh well, I know it will get better, just takes time.


I agree the elliptical is not the same. I hope the pf improves soon.



poochie said:


> QOTD for Tuesday, 3/15: We've talked a lot about the exercise we do, but what is your favorite exercise?[/COLOR]
> 
> 
> QOTD - Favorite exercise - This would be Billy Blanks Tae Bo - I mean since I started this twice a day last July  I have lost 45 pounds.


That's fabulous!

Tracey--glad you are feeling better.

Have a great day everyone! I have work today, then I am off to the Y to do the elliptical. Crossing my fingers that I will be able to do an easy run on Saturday.


----------



## dumbo_buddy

UUUUGGGGHHHH....this is the part of the weight loss battle for me where i usually give up. like i told you on sunday i went a little nuts with the booze and food. still not as bad as it could have been but definitely not on plan. yesterday i was up a pound. i spent all day yesterday drinking water and sticking to my whole foods. stayed totally on plan. and this morning? I'M UP 1/2 POUND! which puts me 1.5 pounds up from my friday weigh in. 

i'm depressed. my beach vacation is coming up and i just can't get these pounds off. i'm scrambling to find someone to watch my son so i can run this afternoon. DH is gone until saturday and i just want to give up and eat. 

ok, buck up nance. it's not the end of the world.

QOTD: i would LOVE to say that my favorite exercise is running. but it's not. i still kind of hate it. lol. however, when i'm having a good run or i'm in a race, then i love it! besides that, i could walk and walk forever and love to be outside. there's an aerobics class at a local club that i'm trying to get back to. kickboxing and step. it starts at 7pm which is a bit of a difficult time b/c that's when DH goes home and about DS's bedtime.


----------



## mizzoutiger76

dumbo_buddy said:


> which puts me 1.5 pounds up from my friday weigh in.
> 
> i would LOVE to say that my favorite exercise is running. but it's not. i still kind of hate it. i could walk and walk forever and love to be outside.



Don't give up  Believe me I know how challenging it can be, I haven't lost any weight since January....you're doing really good, maybe it just water retention from too much salt? It could be any number of things, so just keep up the healthy eating and exercise when you can and you'll drop that 1.5 pounds before you know it!   

I agree about the running  Wish I could say I loved it, but really I still hate it  So I feel your pain.

Nicole


----------



## mizzoutiger76

KSH said:


> I got really frustrated, I keep losing and gaining the same couple of pounds.



So had your weight loss stalled? I think I might have the same problem, I was thinking about going to the doctor when I saw your post.

Nicole


----------



## my3princes

Rose&Mike said:


> A couple things. First the 30 minutes for 30 day challenge is great, but be careful. If you were very sedentary before it is really easy to overdo it. That's 900 minutes in a month. Rather than going for 30 consecutive minutes could you break it into 3-10 minute sessions? I had to work up to my current level (and I have really cut back since injuring my knee). Exercise is tricky, in that it's good for you, but it's easy to overdo it. Try to do a variety--get some dvds and hang in there it does get easier.
> 
> As for vacation--mentally I have to stay at least partially on plan or I feel cruddy, physically and emotionally. That being said, it's a vacation and you are supposed to have fun. I take the stairs whenever I can. I schedule a workout every other day usually. I have treats but I also really watch my portions. Some foods are worth the calories and some just aren't. And I have decided while I want to enjoy myself on vacation, it is just not worth it to come back with 5 or 10 extra pounds that I have to lose. That would be really depressing to me. I've never been on a cruise, but I've heard there is lots of food available. Maybe, eat well for breakfast and lunch and enjoy treats at dinner. Load up on fruit and veggies. And most of all, have a faulous time!
> 
> 
> I love the time change too! Glad things are getting back to normal.
> 
> 
> Can you explain sugaring? It sounds like fun. We learned about it in school growing up, but I never knew anyone who actually did it.
> 
> 
> I agree the elliptical is not the same. I hope the pf improves soon.
> 
> 
> That's fabulous!
> 
> Tracey--glad you are feeling better.
> 
> Have a great day everyone! I have work today, then I am off to the Y to do the elliptical. Crossing my fingers that I will be able to do an easy run on Saturday.



Sugaring...It is that time of year.  The sap from Maple trees "runs" in the late winter early fall when the daytime temperatures are above freezing and the nights are still dipping below 32 degrees.  It lasts only a few weeks, maybe 5 at most and ends once the trees bud.

When the weather forcast looks like the time is coming we head into the woods and tap the trees.  Maple trees get one to two taps depending on the size of the tree.  We drill a hole into the tree about 1 1/2 inches deep and hammer a plastic tap into the hole.  All of our taps are connected to pipelines or tubes that connect to main lines and carry the sap down to a collection tank.  We also have a vacuum pump that helps suck the sap down the lines getting more productivity.  Once the sap reaches the collection tank we gather it in big plastic tanks in the back of pickup trucks and transport it to the sugarhouse.  We have about 1100 taps and can get up to a gallon per tap in a good run.  Once the trucks get the sap back to the sugar house it is unloaded into a big stainless steel tank.  This is where people either go old school and start boiling the water out.  This process takes forever.  It takes roughly 40 gallons of sap to make one gallon syrup.  We use some newer technology to reduce the boil time.  We have a reverse osmosis machine which essentially spins the water out of the sap leaving a condensed sap.  Sap coming out of a tree is about 2% sugar.  After running it through the RO we can have a 20% sugar content.  That condensed sap then runs into the "arch" and the rest of the water is boiled off leaving 100% pure maple syrup.  The syrup is drawn off and we run it through a filter press which removes any impurities that may be left in the syrup.  It leaves a nice clear product.  From there it gets bottled and is ready for sale.  My DB and DSIL also make several maple products that they sell like maple candy, maple cream and maple granola.


----------



## saysay

dumbo_buddy said:


> UUUUGGGGHHHH....this is the part of the weight loss battle for me where i usually give up. like i told you on sunday i went a little nuts with the booze and food. still not as bad as it could have been but definitely not on plan. yesterday i was up a pound. i spent all day yesterday drinking water and sticking to my whole foods. stayed totally on plan. and this morning? I'M UP 1/2 POUND! which puts me 1.5 pounds up from my friday weigh in.
> 
> i'm depressed. my beach vacation is coming up and i just can't get these pounds off. i'm scrambling to find someone to watch my son so i can run this afternoon. DH is gone until saturday and i just want to give up and eat.
> 
> ok, buck up nance. it's not the end of the world.



don't give up, you are probably just retaining from the party foods and beverages.  Focus on some diuretic type food and drinks maybe that will help force it out.

I hate the scale...not because of my weight, but it can turn my plan around due to depression.  I really don't think its good to weigh yourself before a weighin day as for me it can be a downward spiral effect.  When I was going to WW years ago - see I am always chasing these 20lbs..... there were a couple ladies in my class who were "over weight". they would come in and weigh and only want to know "you are down" or "you are up" or remained the same.  I didn't get this at the time, but I do know, those numbers can mess with your mind.  Don't let them.  Try to weigh ONLY 1 time a week to avoid that spiral.  IF you have a bad day, in your mind remember you have a few days to try to reverse it and if the scale is not the happy place on weigh in day, you just have to look at what you did to make it go up and get back on plan.

I do dread bathing suits but all I can do is keep working on it one bite at a time and one exercise at a time.  If you can't find a sitter, do some dancing with your son or something cardio inside.  

Yeah, I know I am no expert, I have struggled with 10-20lbs pretty much all my adult life.  I get on plan and it goes away, i get lazy or sloppy consistantly and back it comes. Just don't give up.  No one is perfect.... all you can do is get back on it.  

I really hope the scale goes down just a little for me this week - I need to stay on track and so far this week its been ok.  I did have a setback myself this weekend on DH birthday....the Japanese Steakhouse dinner saturday I ate EVERYTHING...which seriously, I can put away some food.  It was hibachi so not horrible, but they do use the butter.  I made DH a cake sunday with trader joes box mix and OMG it was so good...had a 2nd piece.   I knew it was going to work with him and well, it was tasty.  Hoping that doesn't backfire my weigh in...but hey, live and learn you know?


----------



## Cupcaker

Tuesday QOTD: I like to go hiking.  I make it more of a social thing than an exercise thing.  Its nice at the end of the day just to vent and get exercise along with it without even realizing it.  My local hiking trail is 5 miles with steep elevation, so I am definitely getting a work out!

Just had a chobani for lunch...yummy.  Unfortunately my stomach keeps saying FEED ME, but now I know thats just TOM talking.  Im hoping to stay strong today!

Jeanette


----------



## saysay

I know I am new here wondering if anyone here is on dailymile.  I would love to have a few friends to keep me accountable in my activity - I only have a couple friends.  Just PM me if interested.


----------



## Disneywedding2010

Well its official I'm registered for the 5K during marathon weekend in january! Now to up my training more.


----------



## dumbo_buddy

Disneywedding2010 said:


> Well its official I'm registered for the 5K during marathon weekend in january! Now to up my training more.



woot!! i'll be there that weekend! signed up for my first marathon!


----------



## Disneywedding2010

I have blood clots in my lungs and have issues with my leg even though my blood clots are gone so no marathon for me. I'm excited to do this even if I don't finish the whole thing I can say "Hey, at least I tried."


----------



## tigger813

Mickey Statistics: Week 10
Here we celebrate our progress and recognize our superstars.

Reminder:
-if anybody knows they will miss weighing in, just PM and let me know and youll be marked excused  

First some stats

MAINTAINERS:
(staying within 2 lbs of their maintain weight is successfully maintaining!)
# of Maintainers Reporting In & Successfully Maintaining: 3
Congrats Rose & Mike and StinasMom and Redwalker

LOSERS:
weigh ins----------------------- 33
gains---------------------------- 9
maintains------------------------ 3
losses-------------------------- 21


Biggest Loser 11 Spring Challenge Week 10 Team Mickey!
This weeks group loss is 20.2 lbs.
Average percentage of weight lost .37 % 
Total group weight loss so far 517.7 pounds! 

   AWESOME!

Before the weekly superstar list comes the disclaimer. I am human and I make mistakes. If you have any questions please contact me. For your reference this is the magic percentage of weight lost formula - weight loss for the week divided by weight for last week times 100, that gives us the percentage. Now let me test that with my numbers for week 1, click, click, click goes the calculator. Yes, that agrees with the percentage on the magic spreadsheet. (btw if its been more than 1 week between weigh-ins, then the % loss is divided by the number of weeks, to keep everybody on the same basis)

Now let's get to the good stuff. Who were our superstars of the week? This time Ive done a TOP 10 LIST ! That criteria may change from week to week. Hey I'm in charge here and I get paid nothin' to do this so you better take what you can get!    (and if theres something you want to know, just ask me!)

The WISH Biggest Loser 11 Spring Challenge Week 10 Mickey Superstars!! 

#10- .70% aamomma 
#9-   ..86% Rose&Mike 
#8-   .87% dsnyfan608
#7-   .89% Stinasmom 
#6- 1.11% tggrrstarr 
#5- 1.20% KristiMc
#4- 1.28% mommyof2pirates 
#3- 1.52% saysay
#2- 1.53% PrincessNancy 
and now
The WISH Biggest Loser 11 Spring Challenge
Week 10 Team Mickey Biggest Loser is:
#1- 1.79% dumbo_buddy 

Quote from Dare2Dream: How is your week going? Are you OP (on program)? Are you exercising? Drinking that water? You know what to do to make the magic happen. Get on the wagon. We are all here to help you on the journey. We can do this one day at a time. One bite at a time.

Have a healthy day!
Congratulations dumbo_buddy !!!  
What a great week you had. Keep up the good work. We have a very special clippie reserved for our weekly Biggest Loser. Wear it with pride this week!  :

This is our weekly reigning Biggest Loser clippie. We have the large version



or use this
http://photopost.wdwinfo.com/data/500/31040weeklyBLsmall1.jpg
followed by 

or we have a medium version



or use this
http://photopost.wdwinfo.com/data/500/31040weeklyBLmed.jpg
followed by 

and we have a small version



or use
http://photopost.wdwinfo.com/data/500/31040weeklyBLsm.jpg
followed by 

Thanks to ohMom-Molli for these clippies. They were used for a previous BL but we can recycle. Don't they look great!


----------



## tigger813

Tigger813	45.90 	
sgcruiser	8.00 	
maslex	14.67 
girlrea	20.00 
RayaniFoxmur	32.60 
ScubaD	64.53 
my3princes	-15.04 
aamomma	76.00 	
tggrrstarr	23.43 
tmfranlk	17.86 
jenjolt	27.20 
janmadre	5.91 
liesel	56.00 
HappyMatt	81.16 	
DisneyYooper	3.33 
TheMysteryMachine	-13.33 
KSH	5.00 
KristiMc	37.11 	
Alex&Evan'sMom	4.44 
GoodMorningDewDrop	19.08 
yanni2	0.38 
jamesnnick	16.67 	
Cupcaker	71.74 
dis-happy	65.22 
WDWAngela	4.80 
pigletz	26.67 	
Yogamomma	7.00 
keenercam	13.60 
Stinasmom	122.22 
Kitchensinkguy	10.89 
Merryweather27	38.00 
WeLoveLilo05	43.89 
lovedvc	36.00 
MrsD	83.05 	
DavidandDenise	19.00 
MaryJo	15.00 
PrincessNancy	88.00 	
Flipflopmom	52.14 	
DaisyJaneDisney	17.39 
mommof2pirates	-5.00 
mizzoutiger76	-26.67 	
holly324	22.50 	
swissfamilyrobinson	30.00 
sugarglider	46.15 	
smile4stamps	50.0
rothesaydismom	-6.0
sarahrip	8.6	
poochie	48.0
surferstitch16	43.3	
dopey4disney	12.5
njtinkmom	1.7
tiki23	19.6	
Kanga+2Roos	44.3	
dumbo_buddy	55.0
saysay	12.5
dsnyfan608	2.5

Flossbolna	36.7


----------



## saysay

Congrats Nancy!  Way to go team Mickey!


----------



## keenercam

Hi, everyone! I am so far behind, but I've just read the last 19 pages, so I at least feel like I know what everyone has been up to.

Congrats to all of our losers this week. I forgot to PM my weight last week, but will definitely remember this week.  I have gradually gained each of the past several weeks and am hoping that I have it all under control now. The scale seemed down quite a bit this morning, so maybe I'll actually seen downward progress this week.

I am seriously back on track. Somehow, I'd lost my motivation and even though I was still doing my 30 minutes of exercise every day, I wasn't enjoying it and my eating was definitely out of control.  I am on track and had a really good day yesterday and some awesome workouts from fitness on demand (exercise tv) last night -- Billy Blanks Jr. (2 different workouts) and a standing abs workout.  I am leaving work soon for the gym too.

Our cruise is coming up fast!  I booked our tours for Naples and Rome today.  Woohoo!

Have a great, on-plan night everyone!


----------



## Rose&Mike

Congratulations to all of our Losers and Maintainers and to everyone who is just still here! Congratulations Nancy!

Nancy--there will be no giving up! You can do this. I weigh every day. It's a good thing and a bad thing. I record every weight, because I like to see patterns. I am up from the weekend too and I'm guessing part of that is holding onto water after being dehydrated Saturday night from a little too much fun. Hang in there. You don't have to be perfect all of the time. You just have to keep moving forward.



my3princes said:


> Sugaring...It is that time of year.  The sap from Maple trees "runs" in the late winter early fall when the daytime temperatures are above freezing and the nights are still dipping below 32 degrees.  It lasts only a few weeks, maybe 5 at most and ends once the trees bud.
> 
> When the weather forcast looks like the time is coming we head into the woods and tap the trees.  Maple trees get one to two taps depending on the size of the tree.  We drill a hole into the tree about 1 1/2 inches deep and hammer a plastic tap into the hole.  All of our taps are connected to pipelines or tubes that connect to main lines and carry the sap down to a collection tank.  We also have a vacuum pump that helps suck the sap down the lines getting more productivity.  Once the sap reaches the collection tank we gather it in big plastic tanks in the back of pickup trucks and transport it to the sugarhouse.  We have about 1100 taps and can get up to a gallon per tap in a good run.  Once the trucks get the sap back to the sugar house it is unloaded into a big stainless steel tank.  This is where people either go old school and start boiling the water out.  This process takes forever.  It takes roughly 40 gallons of sap to make one gallon syrup.  We use some newer technology to reduce the boil time.  We have a reverse osmosis machine which essentially spins the water out of the sap leaving a condensed sap.  Sap coming out of a tree is about 2% sugar.  After running it through the RO we can have a 20% sugar content.  That condensed sap then runs into the "arch" and the rest of the water is boiled off leaving 100% pure maple syrup.  The syrup is drawn off and we run it through a filter press which removes any impurities that may be left in the syrup.  It leaves a nice clear product.  From there it gets bottled and is ready for sale.  My DB and DSIL also make several maple products that they sell like maple candy, maple cream and maple granola.


Very cool! Do you all sell your syrup or just do it for yourselves?



Disneywedding2010 said:


> Well its official I'm registered for the 5K during marathon weekend in january! Now to up my training more.


Congratulations!

I went to the Y and did 40 minutes on the elliptical! My knee is doing pretty good. I am cautiously optimistic. I have been so hungry this week. I'm hoping my hormones are getting back into a pattern. I never know when t.o.m. is coming, so I never know if there is a reason for being so hungry/craving carbs until after the fact.

Have a great evening everyone!


----------



## tggrrstarr

So when I picked up my DH yesterday after I spent all day pricing out our cruise/WDW trip, he tells me it's too much money and we can't do any days at WDW. ?!?!?  The funny thing is, I was only like $300 over our estimate from the night before.  He said he had time to think about it and changed his mind.  Needless to say we got into a little mini argument!  I told him I had 4 months to change his mind, lol.  We were still arguing when we got home and as we walked in the door & I grabbed the mail, right on top was a WDW pin code!  I told him see- it's meant to be!  (I didn't win yet, but it wasn't a real fight). We did agree to still go & do the princess 5k, so I will be _at_ WDW, but won't get to do anything but the race. 

I've been doing my own variation of c25k on the treadmill, I've been at 1 1/2 minutes for a while, running for a total of 6-10 total minutes.  I wanted to try upping it to 2 minutes each interval today for a total of 10 minutes.  I did ok with the 2 minutes, but I noticed a bad stitch in my side after the 2nd one. I did one more, but I didn't want to do any damage, so I just walked the rest of the time.
  I was excited to get to 2 minutes, but I think I just have to get used to it.  It's hard to imagine running the full 5k at this point, let alone a half marathon. How do you guys do it?!  I know I will get better, but I can't even imagine ever running 13 miles!


----------



## tigger813

Well, TEAM Donald won again by .3 of a pound!

We can catch up this week!!!! 

Only one more week until we merge!!!

Not doing the elliptical again tonight as my foot has been really bothering me today. I do plan on doing something in the morning. 

Brian and I are watching BL right now and working on our December trip report! We're so far behind!

TTFN


----------



## dsnyfan608

Tuesday's QOTD:  I really like swimming laps.  I find I tend to push myself as there is less of a fear of injury.  I joined the gym for the pool.


----------



## KSH

Rose&Mike said:


> Karen--have a great race! And while I wouldn't go crazy this week, I would not get too stressed about what the scale says. Eat healthy and I'm guessing you are doing a taper. Have a fabulous race! I can't wait to hear about it!


Thanks Rose!  I am getting excited about it.  I am tapering so definitely won't overdo it food-wise this week, just one splurge meal planned - Maggiano's Friday night! Then on Saturday I'll have more carbs than usual but portions will be smaller.  Sunday I'll be having celebratory champagne, my favorite after 13.1!



mizzoutiger76 said:


> So had your weight loss stalled? I think I might have the same problem, I was thinking about going to the doctor when I saw your post.


Yes, it is so frustrating! If I have a perfect week I lose 1 pound.  Anything less than perfect and I gain!  Right now I am down 1 since January.  The most I've been down is 3.  I really want to figure it out, in the past if I was working out this hard and eating well I would lose 1 - 2 pounds pretty steadily. I think I am going to try some different approaches with the WW plan - eating all the weekly points, eating none of the weekly points, etc. until I find what works.  Up until recently when I stopped counting I was consistently using about half the weekly points and no activity points, and I earn a lot of activity points every week.  

QOTD - I love the outdoor  fitness boot camp I do in the park!  Love the variety, the muscles I've built, the friends I've made there, the instructors pushing me, and being outdoors.  And occasionally seeing the real Navy boot campers in action running past us is fun and motivating too!  You can also count me as a member of the group that runs but will probably never love running.  It just does not come naturally to me and remains a struggle.  That said, I love races and feel great when I am finished running  

Karen


----------



## keenercam

I did 30 minutes on the elliptical at the y and am on target for points. 2 perfectly on-plan days in a row. Trying to string a bunch of these together.


----------



## my3princes

Rose&Mike said:


> Congratulations to all of our Losers and Maintainers and to everyone who is just still here! Congratulations Nancy!
> 
> Nancy--there will be no giving up! You can do this. I weigh every day. It's a good thing and a bad thing. I record every weight, because I like to see patterns. I am up from the weekend too and I'm guessing part of that is holding onto water after being dehydrated Saturday night from a little too much fun. Hang in there. You don't have to be perfect all of the time. You just have to keep moving forward.
> 
> 
> Very cool! Do you all sell your syrup or just do it for yourselves?
> 
> 
> Congratulations!
> 
> I went to the Y and did 40 minutes on the elliptical! My knee is doing pretty good. I am cautiously optimistic. I have been so hungry this week. I'm hoping my hormones are getting back into a pattern. I never know when t.o.m. is coming, so I never know if there is a reason for being so hungry/craving carbs until after the fact.
> 
> Have a great evening everyone!



You can check out my brother's website at www.raymondsugarhouse.com


----------



## ReAnSt

tggrrstarr said:


> *ReAnSt* yah for a new bathing suit!  Where did you order it from?  I need to start searching for one soon.



I ordered from www.swimsuitsforall.com they carry up to a size 34.  Make sure to do a search for coupon codes, they always seem to have one available on the site, but there are others that are out there as well that might be a better deal.


----------



## cclovesdis

Good Morning!

I apologize for being MIA yesterday. I couldn't seem to get the wireless connection to work yesterday.  I was baby-sitting and my laptop was being finicky. 

QOTD for Wed. 3/16: What would your dream vacation look like?



Rose&Mike said:


> CC--you go girl! This is the first time I think, that I read that you want to do a 1/2. Good for you. There is a rock n roll in providence this fall I think. That's really exciting. I think having something to train for is very motivating when you just don't want to exercise. There's something about committing to something that gives you the kick in the pants you sometimes need to get out there.
> 
> QOTD--running, but if I can't run, anything that makes me nice and sweaty. I also really enjoy lifting weights but I only do that once or twice a week.



Thanks! I did Day 1, Week 3 of C25K on Monday night. I'm planning a trip to the gym to do day 2 tonight. I definitely need something to keep me motivated! 

Love your response to the QOTD! I've been getting in a great workout using the recumbent bike. I don't know if it's because of how much I weigh, but I work up quite a sweat using it. 



KristiMc said:


> I have decided that I am on vacation and I am not going to worry about the food.  I know I will gain a few - but I have been good and have lost 50 since August so I know it will come back off.
> 
> I am almost all packed - except for last minute stuff.  We are doing the Eastern Caribbean.



Have a great trip! WTG on 50 lbs! 



Cupcaker said:


> Happy Monday.  I am liking this new time change for the extra daylight, but now Im sleepy because of it.  I am looking foward to hiking now that I can do it after work.  I think this will get me back into my exercise ways.
> 
> I think its safe to say that my life is getting back to normal.  I am looking foward to catching up with you all!
> 
> Jeanette



Great to hear from you! 

Hiking sounds like quite the workout!



my3princes said:


> I don't like to exercise per se.  I'd rather be active.  Housework, home improvements, sugaring, waitress.  Things that keep me moving without having to classify it as exercise.  As soon as it becomes exercise it is no longer fun and I won't do it



Have you ever counted your steps? I'm guessing you get in way more than 10,000 everyday! 



saysay said:


> QOTD for Tuesday, 3/15: We've talked a lot about the exercise we do, but what is your favorite exercise?
> 
> I love my run/walking.  I just started last summer with c25k and did the galloway training plan for the princess.  I just loved being outside. I miss it so much.  Haven't really been able to do it since I got my PF.  The eliptical just isn't the same and I don't have access to a pool right now. Oh well, I know it will get better, just takes time.



Sorry to hear that you are having a hard time with your PF. Hope you can get back to running soon.


----------



## cclovesdis

poochie said:


> QOTD for Tuesday, 3/15: We've talked a lot about the exercise we do, but what is your favorite exercise?[/COLOR]
> 
> Lets see QOTD Sunday - favorite salad - Fresh spinach,romain lettce, chopped granny smith applies, craisins, mandarin oranges, feta cheese chopped walnuts with a bit of balsamic dressing.
> 
> QOTD - Monday - time between planning of trips. Unfortunately since we only go about once every 2 years, we do not plan until we decide we can afford another trip. Then it is all about the plan.
> 
> QOTD - Favorite exercise - This would be Billy Blanks Tae Bo - I mean since I started this twice a day last July  I have lost 45 pounds.



That salad sounds delicious! WTG on your weight loss too! 45 lbs is great! 



Disneywedding2010 said:


> QOTD for Tuesday, 3/15: We've talked a lot about the exercise we do, but what is your favorite exercise?
> 
> My favorite exercise is swimming (when its warm enough). When its cold I like to get on my treadmill or do my Jillian Michaels DVD or if I get REAL ambitious I use the indoor pool at the 24 hour fitness near my house.



Plenty of favorites that are all great cardio! 



Bungle said:


> *QOTD for Tuesday, 3/15: We've talked a lot about the exercise we do, but what is your favorite exercise?*
> 
> Hiking in the summer/early fall.  Indoors it is running.
> 
> My weight loss has been awful lately but things are starting to return to normal around here so hopefully I can commit more time to myself.



Another hiker! 

Hope things calm down for you soon. 



tigger813 said:


> QOTD: My favorite changes from time to time. Right now I'm hooked on Leslie Sansone's WATP workouts. I also LOVE my elliptical. When I have time I also do a lot of Wii! I started the EA Sports Active 2 and then just couldn't fit it in. I plan on getting back to that soon.
> 
> I think I'm about back to 85% this morning. I'm still really tired but I got up and did the 3 mile Pilates WATP DVD this morning. First workout since Friday. I plan on doing 2 miles during BL tonight.



Love WATP too! Glad you are feeling better! 



dumbo_buddy said:


> UUUUGGGGHHHH....this is the part of the weight loss battle for me where i usually give up. like i told you on sunday i went a little nuts with the booze and food. still not as bad as it could have been but definitely not on plan. yesterday i was up a pound. i spent all day yesterday drinking water and sticking to my whole foods. stayed totally on plan. and this morning? I'M UP 1/2 POUND! which puts me 1.5 pounds up from my friday weigh in.
> 
> i'm depressed. my beach vacation is coming up and i just can't get these pounds off. i'm scrambling to find someone to watch my son so i can run this afternoon. DH is gone until saturday and i just want to give up and eat.
> 
> ok, buck up nance. it's not the end of the world.
> 
> QOTD: i would LOVE to say that my favorite exercise is running. but it's not. i still kind of hate it. lol. however, when i'm having a good run or i'm in a race, then i love it! besides that, i could walk and walk forever and love to be outside. there's an aerobics class at a local club that i'm trying to get back to. kickboxing and step. it starts at 7pm which is a bit of a difficult time b/c that's when DH goes home and about DS's bedtime.



 You are doing great! Those 1.5 pounds will come off quickly! 



mizzoutiger76 said:


> Don't give up  Believe me I know how challenging it can be, I haven't lost any weight since January....you're doing really good, maybe it just water retention from too much salt? It could be any number of things, so just keep up the healthy eating and exercise when you can and you'll drop that 1.5 pounds before you know it!
> 
> I agree about the running  Wish I could say I loved it, but really I still hate it  So I feel your pain.
> 
> Nicole



Very well said! I try to vary everything, including how much water I drink (from how much I need to even more to lots more) to keep my body guessing. 



my3princes said:


> Sugaring...It is that time of year.  The sap from Maple trees "runs" in the late winter early fall when the daytime temperatures are above freezing and the nights are still dipping below 32 degrees.  It lasts only a few weeks, maybe 5 at most and ends once the trees bud.
> 
> When the weather forcast looks like the time is coming we head into the woods and tap the trees.  Maple trees get one to two taps depending on the size of the tree.  We drill a hole into the tree about 1 1/2 inches deep and hammer a plastic tap into the hole.  All of our taps are connected to pipelines or tubes that connect to main lines and carry the sap down to a collection tank.  We also have a vacuum pump that helps suck the sap down the lines getting more productivity.  Once the sap reaches the collection tank we gather it in big plastic tanks in the back of pickup trucks and transport it to the sugarhouse.  We have about 1100 taps and can get up to a gallon per tap in a good run.  Once the trucks get the sap back to the sugar house it is unloaded into a big stainless steel tank.  This is where people either go old school and start boiling the water out.  This process takes forever.  It takes roughly 40 gallons of sap to make one gallon syrup.  We use some newer technology to reduce the boil time.  We have a reverse osmosis machine which essentially spins the water out of the sap leaving a condensed sap.  Sap coming out of a tree is about 2% sugar.  After running it through the RO we can have a 20% sugar content.  That condensed sap then runs into the "arch" and the rest of the water is boiled off leaving 100% pure maple syrup.  The syrup is drawn off and we run it through a filter press which removes any impurities that may be left in the syrup.  It leaves a nice clear product.  From there it gets bottled and is ready for sale.  My DB and DSIL also make several maple products that they sell like maple candy, maple cream and maple granola.



Thanks for sharing!



saysay said:


> don't give up, you are probably just retaining from the party foods and beverages.  Focus on some diuretic type food and drinks maybe that will help force it out.
> 
> I hate the scale...not because of my weight, but it can turn my plan around due to depression.  I really don't think its good to weigh yourself before a weighin day as for me it can be a downward spiral effect.  When I was going to WW years ago - see I am always chasing these 20lbs..... there were a couple ladies in my class who were "over weight". they would come in and weigh and only want to know "you are down" or "you are up" or remained the same.  I didn't get this at the time, but I do know, those numbers can mess with your mind.  Don't let them.  Try to weigh ONLY 1 time a week to avoid that spiral.  IF you have a bad day, in your mind remember you have a few days to try to reverse it and if the scale is not the happy place on weigh in day, you just have to look at what you did to make it go up and get back on plan.
> 
> I do dread bathing suits but all I can do is keep working on it one bite at a time and one exercise at a time.  If you can't find a sitter, do some dancing with your son or something cardio inside.
> 
> Yeah, I know I am no expert, I have struggled with 10-20lbs pretty much all my adult life.  I get on plan and it goes away, i get lazy or sloppy consistantly and back it comes. Just don't give up.  No one is perfect.... all you can do is get back on it.
> 
> I really hope the scale goes down just a little for me this week - I need to stay on track and so far this week its been ok.  I did have a setback myself this weekend on DH birthday....the Japanese Steakhouse dinner saturday I ate EVERYTHING...which seriously, I can put away some food.  It was hibachi so not horrible, but they do use the butter.  I made DH a cake sunday with trader joes box mix and OMG it was so good...had a 2nd piece.   I knew it was going to work with him and well, it was tasty.  Hoping that doesn't backfire my weigh in...but hey, live and learn you know?



 I know what you mean about the scale. I've tried to weigh once a week and I've tried everyday. I haven't found the perfect plan yet. 

And, please don't worry about the weekend. Birthdays and other celebrations are a fact of life. I know you'll figure out how to fit them in! 



saysay said:


> I know I am new here wondering if anyone here is on dailymile.  I would love to have a few friends to keep me accountable in my activity - I only have a couple friends.  Just PM me if interested.



What is dailymile? I've never heard of it?


----------



## cclovesdis

Disneywedding2010 said:


> Well its official I'm registered for the 5K during marathon weekend in january! Now to up my training more.



 Great!



Disneywedding2010 said:


> I have blood clots in my lungs and have issues with my leg even though my blood clots are gone so no marathon for me. I'm excited to do this even if I don't finish the whole thing I can say *"Hey, at least I tried.*"



Love it!



tigger813 said:


> The WISH Biggest Loser 11 Spring Challenge Week 10 Mickey Superstars!!
> 
> #10- .70% aamomma
> #9-   ..86% Rose&Mike
> #8-   .87% dsnyfan608
> #7-   .89% Stinasmom
> #6- 1.11% tggrrstarr
> #5- 1.20% KristiMc
> #4- 1.28% mommyof2pirates
> #3- 1.52% saysay
> #2- 1.53% PrincessNancy
> and now
> The WISH Biggest Loser 11 Spring Challenge
> Week 10 Team Mickey Biggest Loser is:
> #1- 1.79% dumbo_buddy



Congreats to all our Top 10 especially dumbo_buddy! 



keenercam said:


> Hi, everyone! I am so far behind, but I've just read the last 19 pages, so I at least feel like I know what everyone has been up to.
> 
> Congrats to all of our losers this week. I forgot to PM my weight last week, but will definitely remember this week.  I have gradually gained each of the past several weeks and am hoping that I have it all under control now. The scale seemed down quite a bit this morning, so maybe I'll actually seen downward progress this week.
> 
> I am seriously back on track. Somehow, I'd lost my motivation and even though I was still doing my 30 minutes of exercise every day, I wasn't enjoying it and my eating was definitely out of control.  I am on track and had a really good day yesterday and some awesome workouts from fitness on demand (exercise tv) last night -- Billy Blanks Jr. (2 different workouts) and a standing abs workout.  I am leaving work soon for the gym too.
> 
> Our cruise is coming up fast!  I booked our tours for Naples and Rome today.  Woohoo!
> 
> Have a great, on-plan night everyone!



Hi Cam! Glad to hear you are back on plan and doing so well! 



Rose&Mike said:


> I went to the Y and did 40 minutes on the elliptical! My knee is doing pretty good. I am cautiously optimistic. I have been so hungry this week. I'm hoping my hormones are getting back into a pattern. I never know when t.o.m. is coming, so I never know if there is a reason for being so hungry/craving carbs until after the fact.



Hope the knee is on the mend! 



tggrrstarr said:


> I've been doing my own variation of c25k on the treadmill, I've been at 1 1/2 minutes for a while, running for a total of 6-10 total minutes.  I wanted to try upping it to 2 minutes each interval today for a total of 10 minutes.  I did ok with the 2 minutes, but I noticed a bad stitch in my side after the 2nd one. I did one more, but I didn't want to do any damage, so I just walked the rest of the time.
> I was excited to get to 2 minutes, but I think I just have to get used to it.  It's hard to imagine running the full 5k at this point, let alone a half marathon. How do you guys do it?!  I know I will get better, but I can't even imagine ever running 13 miles!



I'm not an expert, but my best advice is to take your time! 



dsnyfan608 said:


> Tuesday's QOTD:  I really like swimming laps.  *I find I tend to push myself as there is less of a fear of injury.*  I joined the gym for the pool.



Same here! 



KSH said:


> Thanks Rose!  I am getting excited about it.  I am tapering so definitely won't overdo it food-wise this week, just one splurge meal planned - Maggiano's Friday night! Then on Saturday I'll have more carbs than usual but portions will be smaller.  Sunday I'll be having celebratory champagne, my favorite after 13.1!
> 
> Yes, it is so frustrating! If I have a perfect week I lose 1 pound.  Anything less than perfect and I gain!  Right now I am down 1 since January.  The most I've been down is 3.  I really want to figure it out, in the past if I was working out this hard and eating well I would lose 1 - 2 pounds pretty steadily. I think I am going to try some different approaches with the WW plan - eating all the weekly points, eating none of the weekly points, etc. until I find what works.  Up until recently when I stopped counting I was consistently using about half the weekly points and no activity points, and I earn a lot of activity points every week.
> 
> QOTD - I love the outdoor  fitness boot camp I do in the park!  Love the variety, the muscles I've built, the friends I've made there, the instructors pushing me, and being outdoors.  And occasionally seeing the real Navy boot campers in action running past us is fun and motivating too!  You can also count me as a member of the group that runs but will probably never love running.  It just does not come naturally to me and remains a struggle.  That said, I love races and feel great when I am finished running
> 
> Karen



 for your 1/2!

I really do so much better when I mix things up and keep my body guessing. 

Love your favorite exercise! Sounds like a great workout! 



ReAnSt said:


> I ordered from www.swimsuitsforall.com they carry up to a size 34.  Make sure to do a search for coupon codes, they always seem to have one available on the site, but there are others that are out there as well that might be a better deal.



Thanks for sharing! I will definitely check this website out! 



Off to get ready for work! Have a great day everyone!


----------



## tigger813

Good morning!

Slept in this morning but I have the house to myself this morning after the kids go to school so that's when I'll do my WATP. I think I'll do all 5 miles this morning. 

My pulled pork I made in the crock pot last night turned out awesome! Brian and I each had a little bowl last night. I had drunk a lot of water yesterday so I was ok. We'll be having it for supper tonight with some glazed carrots. I'll be having a shake for breakfast and lunch today to save up calories for it. Izzie has dancing this afternoon so that's the only time I have to go out today or at least I hope. I'll also be drinking lots of water and tea today.

We stayed awake way too late last night and I may need a nap later this morning too. We have a neighbor coming over after school at noon today so I'll put a movie on for them since the weather isn't going to be that great today.

Well, I need to get off my tush and get moving now. Need to fix a snack for Ash.

TTFN


----------



## my3princes

cclovesdis said:


> Good Morning!
> QOTD for Wed. 3/16: What would your dream vacation look like?




We are planning our dream vacation.

We're planning a 3 week Hawaiian/DL vacation for the summer of 2012.  We may need to downgrade it to a two week vacation depending on how much vacation time I might have once I find a job. 

We plan to stay at Aulani outside of Honolulu for part of our vacation.  We've booked a 7 night NCL cruise which will give us the opportunity to see 4 islands.    We want to scuba dive, snorkel, see the volcanos, take surfing lessons, explore tidal pools and just enjoy the Hawaiian scenery.  We are planning to stop at DL, probably on the way back.  We've never been so that should be exciting too.


----------



## my3princes

All 3 boys felt well enough to go to school this morning though Hunter still had a bit of a tummy ache.  Not sure if he'll make it all day or not.  Of course I woke up in the middle of the night with the horrific sore throat that they've all had   I am praying that the sore throat is gone by my interview Friday morning.  I really have my hopes up for this company.  I think I'll work on finding someone to take my wait shift tomorrow night as the boys all had the sore throat for a couple of days.


----------



## dumbo_buddy

saysay said:


> Congrats Nancy!  Way to go team Mickey!



thank you! 



keenercam said:


> I am seriously back on track. Somehow, I'd lost my motivation and even though I was still doing my 30 minutes of exercise every day, I wasn't enjoying it and my eating was definitely out of control.  I am on track and had a really good day yesterday and some awesome workouts from fitness on demand (exercise tv) last night -- Billy Blanks Jr. (2 different workouts) and a standing abs workout.  I am leaving work soon for the gym too.
> 
> Our cruise is coming up fast!  I booked our tours for Naples and Rome today.  Woohoo!
> 
> Have a great, on-plan night everyone!



billy blanks jr?? wow! it's a family business now! i should check that out. i had taebo tapes in college and really liked them. that would be a good x-training day for me.

where is your cruise going?? i am SO jealous you'll be in rome! dh and i went to rome jan 2009 for 8 days. i was about 19 weeks pregnant at the time so missed alot of the wine but rome was FABULOUS! we were there 8 days and it STILL wasn't enough! i hope you have a wonderful time and will share some pictures so i can live vicariously through you! 




Rose&Mike said:


> Congratulations to all of our Losers and Maintainers and to everyone who is just still here! Congratulations Nancy!
> 
> Nancy--there will be no giving up! You can do this. I weigh every day. It's a good thing and a bad thing. I record every weight, because I like to see patterns. I am up from the weekend too and I'm guessing part of that is holding onto water after being dehydrated Saturday night from a little too much fun. Hang in there. You don't have to be perfect all of the time. You just have to keep moving forward.
> 
> I went to the Y and did 40 minutes on the elliptical! My knee is doing pretty good. I am cautiously optimistic. I have been so hungry this week. I'm hoping my hormones are getting back into a pattern. I never know when t.o.m. is coming, so I never know if there is a reason for being so hungry/craving carbs until after the fact.
> 
> Have a great evening everyone!



yes, ma'am! i will not give up (hey remember we had that discussion about ma'am and sir at the w.i.s.h. meet? still haven't heard those two words since i've been back up here. we northerners are so rude hehe)

i got on the scale this morning and had lost a pound. so it's the right direction but still leaves me .5 up from last weigh in. water water water. 



ReAnSt said:


> I ordered from www.swimsuitsforall.com they carry up to a size 34.  Make sure to do a search for coupon codes, they always seem to have one available on the site, but there are others that are out there as well that might be a better deal.



thank you for this link. i have a very hard time with bathing suits. my b**bs are fairly ginormous and can never find anything to support and cover them. hoping this site will help!



tigger813 said:


> Good morning!
> 
> My pulled pork I made in the crock pot last night turned out awesome! Brian and I each had a little bowl last night. I had drunk a lot of water yesterday so I was ok. We'll be having it for supper tonight with some glazed carrots. I'll be having a shake for breakfast and lunch today to save up calories for it. Izzie has dancing this afternoon so that's the only time I have to go out today or at least I hope. I'll also be drinking lots of water and tea today.



i love pulled pork. i really want to make some. have to wait til DH is back home b/c if i make a big thing of pulled pork i KNOW i'll eat it all.



my3princes said:


> We are planning our dream vacation.
> 
> We're planning a 3 week Hawaiian/DL vacation for the summer of 2012.  We may need to downgrade it to a two week vacation depending on how much vacation time I might have once I find a job.
> 
> We plan to stay at Aulani outside of Honolulu for part of our vacation.  We've booked a 7 night NCL cruise which will give us the opportunity to see 4 islands.    We want to scuba dive, snorkel, see the volcanos, take surfing lessons, explore tidal pools and just enjoy the Hawaiian scenery.  We are planning to stop at DL, probably on the way back.  We've never been so that should be exciting too.



sounds LOVELY! 

*****************

thanks everyone for the nice congrats on the weight loss. for some reason the clippie thing didn't show a picture so i don't know what to add to my siggie. oh well. maybe it's best b/c so far this week i'm working with a gain. ugh. two weeks in a row biggest loser and next i have to report a gain?? what a shame. i hope i can lose the last .5 by friday so at least i can post no change. 

we are leaving for hawaii in 52 days. i'm trying to be really excited for it but i find i'm stressing more about it: my weight, the long flight with an almost 2 year old, the time change with an almost 2 year old, the fact that my 19 year old cousin (who i LOVE obviously) is coming with us and is less than 100 pounds, etc etc. i'm sure once i'm there i'll be thrilled but i need to get on the ball with planning. have to get us all bathing suits. anyone know of good all over coverage suits for toddlers?

i'm also having a really hard time getting someone to watch thomas so i can run. my girlfriend's 13 year old always claims to have something to do. sheesh, must be nice to be 13 and not need any extra cash! i'm thinking of putting up a sign in the deli. 

ok, stop writing nancy! 

have a great day everyone! st. patrick's day is tomorrow! erin go bragh!


----------



## keenercam

Deb - Your Hawaii vacation sounds fabulous!!

Nancy - We are doing the Disney Magic 10 night Mediterranean.  We are spending a few days in Barcelona before boarding the Magic.  Our cruise itinerary is:

Sea Day
Valetta, Malta
Palermo, Italy (Sicily)
Naples/Pompeii
Civitavecchia (Rome)
La Spezia (Florence & Pisa)
Ajaccio, Corsica
Villefranche, France (Nice, Cannes, Monte Carlo)
Sea day

It's all very exciting. I booked our Palo brunch & dinner, DCL excursions for 3 ports, and a couples spa villa experience last night starting at midnight.  I am tired today, but happy.   AND, I didn't eat anything while I was up that late.  

2 days perfectly on-plan.  Working on day 3.


----------



## my3princes

keenercam said:


> Deb - Your Hawaii vacation sounds fabulous!!
> 
> Nancy - We are doing the Disney Magic 10 night Mediterranean.  We are spending a few days in Barcelona before boarding the Magic.  Our cruise itinerary is:
> 
> Sea Day
> Valetta, Malta
> Palermo, Italy (Sicily)
> Naples/Pompeii
> Civitavecchia (Rome)
> La Spezia (Florence & Pisa)
> Ajaccio, Corsica
> Villefranche, France (Nice, Cannes, Monte Carlo)
> Sea day
> 
> It's all very exciting. I booked our Palo brunch & dinner, DCL excursions for 3 ports, and a couples spa villa experience last night starting at midnight.  I am tired today, but happy.   AND, I didn't eat anything while I was up that late.
> 
> 2 days perfectly on-plan.  Working on day 3.



I'm glad you were able to book Palo and your excursions, I'm sure that is a relief.  Good Luck with staying on plan.





the school called and I had to run and pick up Hunter.  His tummy is bothering him now.  He came home and went straight to bed,  I know that he is really not feeling well when he asks to take a nap.


----------



## Rose&Mike

tggrrstarr said:


> I was excited to get to 2 minutes, but I think I just have to get used to it.  It's hard to imagine running the full 5k at this point, let alone a half marathon. How do you guys do it?!  I know I will get better, but I can't even imagine ever running 13 miles!


It's a patience thing--which I am not very good at. You can push harder and try to go faster or longer, but that just leads to injury. The best thing to do is to have a plan and stick with it. It does get easier, it just takes time. And the reality is, that everyone has occasional cruddy workouts--the kind where you swear "I will never run again!" It's like childbirth though, the pain and agony fades with time.



tigger813 said:


> Well, TEAM Donald won again by .3 of a pound!
> 
> TTFN


It's been amazing to me how close we've been!



keenercam said:


> I did 30 minutes on the elliptical at the y and am on target for points. 2 perfectly on-plan days in a row. Trying to string a bunch of these together.


Hi Cam! Nice to see you back. Here's hoping for another on plan day.



cclovesdis said:


> Thanks! I did Day 1, Week 3 of C25K on Monday night. I'm planning a trip to the gym to do day 2 tonight. I definitely need something to keep me motivated!


Woohoo! Enjoy the gym tonight!

Thank you for coaching--and thank you to everyone who has helped out this week!




dumbo_buddy said:


> yes, ma'am! i will not give up (hey remember we had that discussion about ma'am and sir at the w.i.s.h. meet? still haven't heard those two words since i've been back up here. we northerners are so rude hehe)
> 
> i got on the scale this morning and had lost a pound. so it's the right direction but still leaves me .5 up from last weigh in. water water water.


I had forgotten that conversation until I saw you typed it. Too funny! And .5 is nothing. You can do it--and if this week you don't see a loss this week, that's ok too. You just need to keep swimming!



my3princes said:


> the school called and I had to run and pick up Hunter.  His tummy is bothering him now.  He came home and went straight to bed,  I know that he is really not feeling well when he asks to take a nap.


Deb--I'm sorry Hunter isn't feeling well! I hope you don't get the sicky germs, too! I didn't know you had another interview coming up. That's really exciting!

AFM--I thought I might be able to drop my maintain weight a pound this week, but it doesn't look like that will happen. I will still be a maintain, though, so that's good!

I am really proud of myself--I went to zumba today. I am really not good at trying new things, and I was nervous, but I really needed something to do besides the elliptical. And to be honest, before the Princess I was really getting burned out on my workout schedule--and then there's the knee issue. So, I went. There was a substitute teacher--which made me nervous, too, because I'd met the other instructor before. Anyhow, it was really fun and I got really sweaty! I definitely looked like I didn't know what I was doing, but I really enjoyed it! And everyone was smiling during the class, which was nice. My knee tweaked a little, but it wasn't too bad. No pain, I could just feel it. Afterward I did a mile on the elliptical to stretch things out.

So here's the plan for the rest of the week:
Thursday--elliptical, Friday--zumba and a mile on the elliptical, Saturday--off or maybe a few miles on the elliptical, Sunday--run (hopefully!)

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## dumbo_buddy

keenercam said:


> Deb - Your Hawaii vacation sounds fabulous!!
> 
> Nancy - We are doing the Disney Magic 10 night Mediterranean.  We are spending a few days in Barcelona before boarding the Magic.  Our cruise itinerary is:
> 
> Sea Day
> Valetta, Malta
> Palermo, Italy (Sicily)
> Naples/Pompeii
> Civitavecchia (Rome)
> La Spezia (Florence & Pisa)
> Ajaccio, Corsica
> Villefranche, France (Nice, Cannes, Monte Carlo)
> Sea day
> 
> It's all very exciting. I booked our Palo brunch & dinner, DCL excursions for 3 ports, and a couples spa villa experience last night starting at midnight.  I am tired today, but happy.   AND, I didn't eat anything while I was up that late.
> 
> 2 days perfectly on-plan.  Working on day 3.



that sounds WONDERFUL!! i'm a disney travel agent and every so often they offer some really great deals to the agents. the last one was a good deal on that same itinerary but unfortunately it just wasn't in the cards. i hope you have a great time. 

pompeii is really fascinating!!! i've never been to the other stops and am looking forward to hearing about them!



Rose&Mike said:


> I am really proud of myself--I went to zumba today. I am really not good at trying new things, and I was nervous, but I really needed something to do besides the elliptical. And to be honest, before the Princess I was really getting burned out on my workout schedule--and then there's the knee issue. So, I went. There was a substitute teacher--which made me nervous, too, because I'd met the other instructor before. Anyhow, it was really fun and I got really sweaty! I definitely looked like I didn't know what I was doing, but I really enjoyed it! And everyone was smiling during the class, which was nice. My knee tweaked a little, but it wasn't too bad. No pain, I could just feel it. Afterward I did a mile on the elliptical to stretch things out.
> 
> So here's the plan for the rest of the week:
> Thursday--elliptical, Friday--zumba and a mile on the elliptical, Saturday--off or maybe a few miles on the elliptical, Sunday--run (hopefully!)
> 
> Have a great day everyone!



i've heard so much about zumba. i used to go to an aerobics class mon/wed but haven't really since thomas was born b/c the timing of his bedtime and when DH gets home just didn't let it happen. my aunt goes and i'm trying to get back. she told me that the teacher has been doing some zumba after the monday class. i want to try it!

****
i'm going to lay the munchkin down for a nap in a few (hoping he'll sleep instead of scream) and jump on the elliptical. would like to do 30 min. kind of depends on whether or not he naps. doesn't this kid know i'm trying to exercise??


----------



## tigger813

HELP!!!! Tigger needs some bounce today! I have a borderline migraine and can't seem to get off the couch. Ash is home and we had lunch together. Had some pulled pork on a whole grain tortilla with bbq sauce and shredded lettuce! SO GOOD! Hoping that will help!

Gotta keep up with my water today since I'm not sure if I'll get any exercise in. Maybe I can get it in after Izzie's dance class.

Izzie will be home with the neighbor's kid in a few so I guess I'll start their lunch now. Gotta drive over to the bus stop as it's pouring here! Weather isn't helping me today either!

Gonna have the kids watch Beverly Hills Chihuahua 2 this afternoon. We recorded it the other day and saved it for today!

TTFN  (hopefully bouncing again soon!)


----------



## dumbo_buddy

tigger813 said:


> HELP!!!! Tigger needs some bounce today! I have a borderline migraine and can't seem to get off the couch. Ash is home and we had lunch together. Had some pulled pork on a whole grain tortilla with bbq sauce and shredded lettuce! SO GOOD! Hoping that will help!
> 
> Gotta keep up with my water today since I'm not sure if I'll get any exercise in. Maybe I can get it in after Izzie's dance class.
> 
> Izzie will be home with the neighbor's kid in a few so I guess I'll start their lunch now. Gotta drive over to the bus stop as it's pouring here! Weather isn't helping me today either!
> 
> Gonna have the kids watch Beverly Hills Chihuahua 2 this afternoon. We recorded it the other day and saved it for today!
> 
> TTFN  (hopefully bouncing again soon!)



so sorry about the migraine. sometimes when i feel a migraine coming on i take 2 sudafed and 2 aleve and it seems to ward it off. that, plus sometimes a little caffeine. i hope you feel better. the weather is often the cause of my migraines.


----------



## saysay

cclovesdis said:


> What is dailymile? I've never heard of it?



Its a website community I use to log my exercises.  You can friend people like on Facebook and encourage eachother.  Its an easy way to keep track of what I have done exercise wise and when i was running to keep up with my miles.
**************************

Today was a test I tell ya!  I love cake and sweets, I teach at my DD's preschool.  We had the St Pat's parties today and our parents brought in cookies, a cake for the class, a different cake for the teachers to share and my lead teacher had brought in cookies and cupcakes.  I had a very small piece....really small of the cake the parent made for us teachers - her son is in my class. I wish I could have passed, but not often I get homemade dulce la leche cake...and it was a sliver.  I did pass on all the other junk and am on track otherwise today for exercise and eating.  I just walked for 30 minutes again while waiting for DD to get out of lunch bunch since I wasn't working at it.  Its great our preschool is right on the river and there is a very nice path.

Yesterday after 20 minutes of cardio equipment I did an awesome class called Body Flow. It is a combo of TaiChi/Pilates/Yoga.  I have done a little yoga in the past but never the other 2. I was sweating and my inner thighs are sore today, yet I was SO relaxed when it was over.  I am going back tomorrow for another class.

One benefit of my PF is I joined  a gym recently to get access to and eliptical and it has free child care! Wahoo.  I got a great rate being a teacher and its month to month. Its nice to be able to go and just have somewhere to put DD - no excuses for missing exercise.


----------



## Disneywedding2010

*Afternooon Team Mickey!*

Well, I can honestly say today has been my first ON PLAN day in probably over a week. I have been eating out a lot and the Dr Pepper is getting a tad out of hand.

I woke up this morning after having an awesome night of sleep. I got up and ate breakfast (bagel with tsp of cream cheese & special K protein shake), got emails checked and a few other things and headed to the gym. My training session kicked my butt .

 I got home and Alan took me over to our new automotive shop to show me that they were laying the new tile down in our office/backroom. I'm really excited to see it finished. Then he brought me back to the house and dropped me off. 

I made a sandwich and tried a few of the Pringles All Natural chips (or whatever they are called) and was surprised that I didn't like them. I just had a cup of cottage cheese and I'm going to try to get some homework done. I also need to take the hot dogs out for dinner. We're having those along with steak fries, simple.


----------



## my3princes

I woke up with the very sore throat and cold that the boys have had all week.  Timing sucks as I have the interview on Friday.  I will get there come hell or high water.  Slept a lot today and will do the same tomorrow in hopes of making a recovery faster than the boys.  Nick seems to have recovered the quickest, at least to a functioning level and he was only down and out for about 2 days.  It seems that we usually get sick this time of year.


----------



## cclovesdis

Evening Everyone!

Okay day here. Not my best, not my worst. I have some more things to do tonight (unbelievable, there is something to do other than Dis ), so I must be quicker than usual. 

Hope everyone has a great day tomorrow!

Tracey: Hope you are feeling better! 

Same to you Deb!  for your interview!



my3princes said:


> We are planning our dream vacation.
> 
> We're planning a 3 week Hawaiian/DL vacation for the summer of 2012.  We may need to downgrade it to a two week vacation depending on how much vacation time I might have once I find a job.
> 
> We plan to stay at Aulani outside of Honolulu for part of our vacation.  We've booked a 7 night NCL cruise which will give us the opportunity to see 4 islands.    We want to scuba dive, snorkel, see the volcanos, take surfing lessons, explore tidal pools and just enjoy the Hawaiian scenery.  We are planning to stop at DL, probably on the way back.  We've never been so that should be exciting too.



Sounds absolutely wonderful! 



dumbo_buddy said:


> i'm thinking of putting up a sign in the deli.



Do you have a college nearby? Just an idea for a place to post. You'd get someone older and who could probably drive... 



keenercam said:


> Nancy - We are doing the Disney Magic 10 night Mediterranean.  We are spending a few days in Barcelona before boarding the Magic.  Our cruise itinerary is:
> 
> Sea Day
> Valetta, Malta
> Palermo, Italy (Sicily)
> Naples/Pompeii
> Civitavecchia (Rome)
> La Spezia (Florence & Pisa)
> Ajaccio, Corsica
> Villefranche, France (Nice, Cannes, Monte Carlo)
> Sea day
> 
> It's all very exciting. I booked our Palo brunch & dinner, DCL excursions for 3 ports, and a couples spa villa experience last night starting at midnight.  I am tired today, but happy.   AND, I didn't eat anything while I was up that late.
> 
> 2 days perfectly on-plan.  Working on day 3.



 for being OP! Love your vacation plans! 



Rose&Mike said:


> I am really proud of myself--I went to zumba today. I am really not good at trying new things, and I was nervous, but I really needed something to do besides the elliptical. And to be honest, before the Princess I was really getting burned out on my workout schedule--and then there's the knee issue. So, I went. There was a substitute teacher--which made me nervous, too, because I'd met the other instructor before. Anyhow, it was really fun and I got really sweaty! I definitely looked like I didn't know what I was doing, but I really enjoyed it! And everyone was smiling during the class, which was nice. My knee tweaked a little, but it wasn't too bad. No pain, I could just feel it. Afterward I did a mile on the elliptical to stretch things out.
> 
> So here's the plan for the rest of the week:
> Thursday--elliptical, Friday--zumba and a mile on the elliptical, Saturday--off or maybe a few miles on the elliptical, Sunday--run (hopefully!)
> 
> Have a great day everyone!



 for Zumba! I love it myself! WISH there was someone nearby that offers it-the class I used to go to was cancelled.

I didn't make it to the gym today. I was pretty sick at work and decided not to push myself. I should be able to go tomorrow. 



dumbo_buddy said:


> doesn't this kid know i'm trying to exercise??







saysay said:


> Its a website community I use to log my exercises.  You can friend people like on Facebook and encourage eachother.  Its an easy way to keep track of what I have done exercise wise and when i was running to keep up with my miles.
> **************************
> 
> Today was a test I tell ya!  I love cake and sweets, I teach at my DD's preschool.  We had the St Pat's parties today and our parents brought in cookies, a cake for the class, a different cake for the teachers to share and my lead teacher had brought in cookies and cupcakes.  I had a very small piece....really small of the cake the parent made for us teachers - her son is in my class. I wish I could have passed, but not often I get homemade dulce la leche cake...and it was a sliver.  I did pass on all the other junk and am on track otherwise today for exercise and eating.  I just walked for 30 minutes again while waiting for DD to get out of lunch bunch since I wasn't working at it.  Its great our preschool is right on the river and there is a very nice path.
> 
> Yesterday after 20 minutes of cardio equipment I did an awesome class called Body Flow. It is a combo of TaiChi/Pilates/Yoga.  I have done a little yoga in the past but never the other 2. I was sweating and my inner thighs are sore today, yet I was SO relaxed when it was over.  I am going back tomorrow for another class.
> 
> One benefit of my PF is I joined  a gym recently to get access to and eliptical and it has free child care! Wahoo.  I got a great rate being a teacher and its month to month. Its nice to be able to go and just have somewhere to put DD - no excuses for missing exercise.



Thanks for explaining! 

I think you did great today! 

 for childcare!



Disneywedding2010 said:


> *Afternooon Team Mickey!*
> 
> Well, I can honestly say today has been my first ON PLAN day in probably over a week. I have been eating out a lot and the Dr Pepper is getting a tad out of hand.
> 
> I woke up this morning after having an awesome night of sleep. I got up and ate breakfast (bagel with tsp of cream cheese & special K protein shake), got emails checked and a few other things and headed to the gym. My training session kicked my butt .



 for an OP day!


----------



## saysay

my3princes said:


> I woke up with the very sore throat and cold that the boys have had all week.  Timing sucks as I have the interview on Friday.  I will get there come hell or high water.  Slept a lot today and will do the same tomorrow in hopes of making a recovery faster than the boys.  Nick seems to have recovered the quickest, at least to a functioning level and he was only down and out for about 2 days.  It seems that we usually get sick this time of year.



Pixie dust on your interview.  Gargle with warm saltwater for the throat!  Hoping the rest does the trick.


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

my3princes said:


> Sugaring...It is that time of year.  The sap from Maple trees "runs" in the late winter early fall when the daytime temperatures are above freezing and the nights are still dipping below 32 degrees.  It lasts only a few weeks, maybe 5 at most and ends once the trees bud.



That is very interesting thanks for sharing.  Sounds yummy and im sure when i have french toast and use the syrup I will think of you now.



Disneywedding2010 said:


> Well its official I'm registered for the 5K during marathon weekend in january! Now to up my training more.



Thanks excellent.  Im sure you will do your best and finish too and even if you dont starting and not finishing is better than never starting at all.



keenercam said:


> Hi, everyone! I am so far behind, but I've just read the last 19 pages, so I at least feel like I know what everyone has been up to.



Hi Cam.  How was your disney trip?  Glad your back on!



tggrrstarr said:


> I've been doing my own variation of c25k on the treadmill, I've been at 1 1/2 minutes for a while, running for a total of 6-10 total minutes.  I wanted to try upping it to 2 minutes each interval today for a total of 10 minutes.  I did ok with the 2 minutes, but I noticed a bad stitch in my side after the 2nd one. I did one more, but I didn't want to do any damage, so I just walked the rest of the time.
> I was excited to get to 2 minutes, but I think I just have to get used to it.  It's hard to imagine running the full 5k at this point, let alone a half marathon. How do you guys do it?!  I know I will get better, but I can't even imagine ever running 13 miles!



You can decide whats best for you but there is no rule that you have to run the whole thing.  I have been doing a 3:2 run/walk ratio and it really works for me.  I actually find that I keep a faster pace and finish stronger with a run/walk vs a all out run.  You can do what feels best for you.  try different ratio's.  You can do it!



my3princes said:


> We are planning our dream vacation.
> 
> We're planning a 3 week Hawaiian/DL vacation for the summer of 2012.  We may need to downgrade it to a two week vacation depending on how much vacation time I might have once I find a job.
> 
> We plan to stay at Aulani outside of Honolulu for part of our vacation.  We've booked a 7 night NCL cruise which will give us the opportunity to see 4 islands.    We want to scuba dive, snorkel, see the volcanos, take surfing lessons, explore tidal pools and just enjoy the Hawaiian scenery.  We are planning to stop at DL, probably on the way back.  We've never been so that should be exciting too.



That sounds very dreamy deb.



dumbo_buddy said:


> anyone know of good all over coverage suits for toddlers?



My boys are so pale and I am always worried when we go to the beach about them getting sunburn.  When they were toddlers I would get those swim shirts and then their trunks.  The shirts were short sleeve but I caked on the sunscreen on their arms and the trunks were always below the knee so that only the lower leg was exposed so I sunscreened them too.  I also got them big floppy gilligan type hats.  I would do sunscreen every 2 hrs or sooner if they got wet.  I never had any trouble.  



keenercam said:


> Nancy - We are doing the Disney Magic 10 night Mediterranean.  We are spending a few days in Barcelona before boarding the Magic.  Our cruise itinerary is:
> 
> Sea Day
> Valetta, Malta
> Palermo, Italy (Sicily)
> Naples/Pompeii
> Civitavecchia (Rome)
> La Spezia (Florence & Pisa)
> Ajaccio, Corsica
> Villefranche, France (Nice, Cannes, Monte Carlo)
> Sea day
> 
> It's all very exciting. I booked our Palo brunch & dinner, DCL excursions for 3 ports, and a couples spa villa experience last night starting at midnight.  I am tired today, but happy.   AND, I didn't eat anything while I was up that late.
> 
> 2 days perfectly on-plan.  Working on day 3.



That sounds like it will be an amazing trip. Keep up the good work on your eating your doing great.



Rose&Mike said:


> I am really proud of myself--I went to zumba today. I am really not good at trying new things, and I was nervous, but I really needed something to do besides the elliptical. And to be honest, before the Princess I was really getting burned out on my workout schedule--and then there's the knee issue. So, I went. There was a substitute teacher--which made me nervous, too, because I'd met the other instructor before. Anyhow, it was really fun and I got really sweaty! I definitely looked like I didn't know what I was doing, but I really enjoyed it! And everyone was smiling during the class, which was nice. My knee tweaked a little, but it wasn't too bad. No pain, I could just feel it. Afterward I did a mile on the elliptical to stretch things out.
> 
> So here's the plan for the rest of the week:
> Thursday--elliptical, Friday--zumba and a mile on the elliptical, Saturday--off or maybe a few miles on the elliptical, Sunday--run (hopefully!)
> 
> Have a great day everyone!



Zumba is so much fun I wish I could get to a class too.  Im glad you enjoyed it and pushed past your nervousness.  Your exercise plan sounds good I will say a little prayer for your knee so you can get out there with mike on sunday.




my3princes said:


> I woke up with the very sore throat and cold that the boys have had all week.  Timing sucks as I have the interview on Friday.  I will get there come hell or high water.  Slept a lot today and will do the same tomorrow in hopes of making a recovery faster than the boys.  Nick seems to have recovered the quickest, at least to a functioning level and he was only down and out for about 2 days.  It seems that we usually get sick this time of year.



I hope you all feel better soon.  Your poor household is just having quite a week geez.

It seems like the air is blowing the right way for me lately and I hate to even say anything because I feel like the next bit of bad news could be right around the corner.  Its horrible to think like this but looking back on it we have had a tough couple of years with financial stuff (everything seems to go at the same time etc.), and we had a number of deaths of close family members and friends, and just overall stress.  
So this past few weeks it just seems that whatever I wish for or prayer for is working out.  Dh has gotten a new job which is going to work out well for us and will be something that I think he will enjoy and have a lot less stress.  My car ended up needing about 3,000 dollars worth of work and the day after i found that out my 97 year old grammy decided to gift us 3,000 dollars because she is afraid she will need to go into a nursing home and than will loose all her money she has and she will not have any to leave for my aunt, dad, and I.  Believe me I thought of other things I could do with that money like (princess trip) but at least I dont have to worry now about where my car money is coming from.  
Another great thing is I ran into an old coworker that I use to be really close with and she has offered to keep my older son Ryan over the summer so now we wont have to pay for daycare for him.  He also will be really happy.  She is so great with kids and is always doing something fun with them.  She has a pool and lots of fun stuff at her house.  So I think it will be a much more fun time this summer.  

Ok well you get the point.  It just feels good!  Unfortunately the previous stress of awaiting the word on dh's new job had played a part on my eating this week and now that things are going well I feel like I am into celebratory eating.  I think TOM also has part of this too.  So needless to say I have been a bit off plan since monday.  I need to get back on track quickly.

With that being said maybe a day of coaching is what I need.  So tomorrow morning I will be back as your coach for QOTD.  Talk to you then.

If you got to the bottom of this thank you.  Sorry I was rambling on tonight.


----------



## tigger813

I hate that lately I get my burst of energy so close to bed time!

I've been trying to make plans for the kids for the summer. I found out the date of basketball camp for Ashleigh so I also plan on sending Izzie to a camp at her school that same week. I'm also going to an open house for the Sewing Camp for Ashleigh on April 9 with some other ladies and if we sign up that day we get a 20% discount. I still want to find one more half day camp for Izzie one week. I try to spread out their camps so they can have some off weeks to spend with friends

Well, just finished watching Criminal Minds! And now I really need to go to bed!

I really need to get up and get in a workout. I haven't been the best today but haven't been horrible either. I didn't workout but have had a lot of water and green tea. I also hope to get in a workout tomorrow afternoon and I'm giving two massages tomorrow so that will also help. 

Brian's dinner is all made and I just need to put it in the fridge for the night!

Man, I have too much energy! I hope I can sleep! I need to read a bit maybe that will help!

TTFN


----------



## tigger813

Ever since DST, I just have not been able to get up at 5 to workout. Luckily I have been pretty good during the day food and water wise so I'll be ok. I am giving 2 massages today and I will have a shake for breakfast and one for supper. I will have to eat my big meal at lunch today so I don't have to eat dinner at 7 tonight. Shake for supper tonight and probably a little Irish cream with Brian to celebrate St. Patty's Day. 

Time to get Ashleigh up and moving! Hope she slept better than me!!!

TTFN


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

HAPPY ST PATRICKS DAY!!!!!

My name is Lindsay (if you dont already know that) and I will be your coach today!

3/17/11 Thursday QOTD

Do you celebrate St Patrick's Day?  What do you do to celebrate or do you have any fun memories of celebrations in the past?

I am not irish but still enjoy the fun of st paddy's day.  We usually go to our city parade which is the sat. after st paddy's day.  It is alot of fun.  This year my dh and I are running in the st paddy's day parade 5K which starts off the parade.  

I use to have a ton of fun when we were in our early 20's and use to go out to the bars/clubs.  The green beer, green shots, etc.  and one year we went to this dinner on st paddy's day and they had an irish folk singer there and he was awesome. 

Have a great OP day everyone!!!


----------



## dumbo_buddy

cclovesdis said:


> Do you have a college nearby? Just an idea for a place to post. You'd get someone older and who could probably drive...



yes! we DO have a college within walking distance! in fact i always go running around there. but, it's SUNY Maritime which is a cadet-oriented school that prepares kids for joining the coast guard or other military/nautical jobs. the kids all wear cadet uniforms and train to work on a big ship. 

anyway, it's pretty much all tough looking guys in that school. not really what i'm looking for! lol! there's a high school girl around the block who is interested. she is my cousins friend. fingers crossed i can get her. it's going to cost me but my health is worth it...right???



mommyof2Pirates said:


> My boys are so pale and I am always worried when we go to the beach about them getting sunburn.  When they were toddlers I would get those swim shirts and then their trunks.  The shirts were short sleeve but I caked on the sunscreen on their arms and the trunks were always below the knee so that only the lower leg was exposed so I sunscreened them too.  I also got them big floppy gilligan type hats.  I would do sunscreen every 2 hrs or sooner if they got wet.  I never had any trouble.
> 
> It seems like the air is blowing the right way for me lately and I hate to even say anything because I feel like the next bit of bad news could be right around the corner.  Its horrible to think like this but looking back on it we have had a tough couple of years with financial stuff (everything seems to go at the same time etc.), and we had a number of deaths of close family members and friends, and just overall stress.
> So this past few weeks it just seems that whatever I wish for or prayer for is working out.  Dh has gotten a new job which is going to work out well for us and will be something that I think he will enjoy and have a lot less stress.  My car ended up needing about 3,000 dollars worth of work and the day after i found that out my 97 year old grammy decided to gift us 3,000 dollars because she is afraid she will need to go into a nursing home and than will loose all her money she has and she will not have any to leave for my aunt, dad, and I.  Believe me I thought of other things I could do with that money like (princess trip) but at least I dont have to worry now about where my car money is coming from.
> Another great thing is I ran into an old coworker that I use to be really close with and she has offered to keep my older son Ryan over the summer so now we wont have to pay for daycare for him.  He also will be really happy.  She is so great with kids and is always doing something fun with them.  She has a pool and lots of fun stuff at her house.  So I think it will be a much more fun time this summer.
> 
> Ok well you get the point.  It just feels good!  Unfortunately the previous stress of awaiting the word on dh's new job had played a part on my eating this week and now that things are going well I feel like I am into celebratory eating.  I think TOM also has part of this too.  So needless to say I have been a bit off plan since monday.  I need to get back on track quickly.
> 
> With that being said maybe a day of coaching is what I need.  So tomorrow morning I will be back as your coach for QOTD.  Talk to you then.
> 
> If you got to the bottom of this thank you.  Sorry I was rambling on tonight.



i found these bathing suits that are long sleeve and long pants. it may be overkill but the sun in hawaii is so strong. i don't want to take a chance! we'll see. i may just slather him nonstop in sunscreen and have him wear the rash guard shirts and shorts. those long outfits seem like they'd be hot. now if only i could find something for myself....


i'm really happy that you've had a nice run of good luck! i'm a firm believer of the fact that everything happens for a reason and maybe the stinky things you went through are finally paying off. that is SWEET about getting $3k! god, we could REALLY use something like that right now! 

congrats to your hubby on the new job! i hope he really enjoys it! oh, and free daycare?? awesome! 



mommyof2Pirates said:


> HAPPY ST PATRICKS DAY!!!!!
> 
> My name is Lindsay (if you dont already know that) and I will be your coach today!
> 
> 3/17/11 Thursday QOTD
> 
> Do you celebrate St Patrick's Day?  What do you do to celebrate or do you have any fun memories of celebrations in the past?
> 
> I am not irish but still enjoy the fun of st paddy's day.  We usually go to our city parade which is the sat. after st paddy's day.  It is alot of fun.  This year my dh and I are running in the st paddy's day parade 5K which starts off the parade.
> 
> I use to have a ton of fun when we were in our early 20's and use to go out to the bars/clubs.  The green beer, green shots, etc.  and one year we went to this dinner on st paddy's day and they had an irish folk singer there and he was awesome.
> 
> Have a great OP day everyone!!!



ah, st. patrick's day. it's like CHRISTMAS around here!! it's actually my favorite holiday!  i've already written a little bit about it on here so i'll try not to write a book  the sunday before st. patrick's day is the throgs neck parade. throgs neck is the big 'hood in the bronx of which our little 'hood is apart of. we usually start with breakfast/drinks at a friend's house around the corner. then we walk over to the parade. and after that we walk over to the beach club and party there until we can't stand. well, not this year b/c DH left for a business trip sunday morning so i was on my own with the little guy. 

for the rest of the week we're all eating our fair share of irish goodies and wearing our aran sweaters. today is the parade in manhattan but we're skipping it. it is SO crowded and i don't feel like dealing with that today. plus, i need to make some brown bread for dinner tonight. we are going to our friend's house for corned beef and cabbage! thomas's pappa joe is from dublin and makes a feast every year. his shepherd's pie is amazing. it's going to be a struggle to stay on plan today!!

i'm irish and from a very typical irish catholic family from the bronx. my dad's one of ten kids and they are pretty much all civil servants: cops, firemen, court officers, mailmen, etc etc. DH's dad is from dublin and alot of his family is still there so we try to go to ireland when we can to visit. DH's mom, brother, and sister are all unfortunately wack-jobs so i love visiting ireland b/c his dad's side of the family is so normal and nice! i've become really good friends with one of his cousins over there!

anyway, i've written a novel! have a great day everyone! Go mbeannai Dia duit!


----------



## keenercam

Nancy – I’m sorry you didn’t get to take advantage of the TA discounts.  I still cannot believe how expensive the airfare was, especially when compared to the cost of a 10-night cruise.  EEK!

Deb – I hope you are feeling better. If I don’t get on later, I wanted to wish you good luck on your interview tomorrow.

Tracey – How are you doing? Do you still have a headache?

Julie – That website sounds like a great resource.  I am going to try to check it out while we are travelling this weekend (love my ipad – I can be so productive in the car).

Lindsay – Thank you for asking about our Disney trip.  It was amazing (except for flight delays and me getting violently ill the day we flew home).  J. said March 5 (our one day in the Magic Kingdom) was the best day of his life.  And he LOVED his birthday cake (he’d never had one before and was so excited that it had his name on it).  He was blown away by the buildings in MK, loved Splash Mountain, and laughed more on Splash Mountain than I have ever heard anyone laugh in the sense of pure joy.  And “Wishes!”?  I was trying not to cry, watching his reaction.  As soon as it started, he was completely awestruck and put his arm around my shoulders and kept me close, commenting almost constantly “oh, my God” or “Beautiful”.  It was simply a wonderful time beyond description.  I am so glad things are coming together for your family.  

CC – I hope you are feeling better.

Hello to everyone I missed.  

I am so happy to have had 3 completely on-plan days in a row and another on track day today.  I had my WW meeting this morning and I was down 4.2 pounds this week which makes up for a string of weeks with gains.  The receptionist said “You had a good week.  You just hit your lowest weight ever.”  I had to tell her I was actually this weight 3 years ago and it’s taken me this long to get back here.  She said all that matters is that I am here and hit a new “low”.  LOL!  

I am attributing my successful scale visit to being very “on” with PointsPlus the past 3 days, plus lots of fun workouts with Billy Blanks, Jr.  (I’ve now tried latin, Bollywood, disco and hiphop).  I am also seeing a real change in my torso probably due to the loss but also the 10 minute standing abs workouts I am doing.  Woohoo!


----------



## Cupcaker

good morning!  I think I need a pep talk or something.  I am reeeaaally having a hard time with motivation.  My eating is all over the place and Im not exercising anymore.  Im still maintaining, but that just doesnt feel good to me.  These past two months of craziness with work has killed my food and workout habits   I start each day with wanting to do good, then by the evening, somehow I get sidetracked.  I WILL get through this, I have to take back control.

On a happier note, Im getting ready for my upcoming DCL cruise at the end of April! its going from Los Angeles to Vancouver.  DF and I have always wanted to visit Canada, so we are really excited about to it.  I signed up for my first FE exchange and am working on the gifts.  I am enjoying my time making them.  I think theyre going to come out sooo cute.

I hope everyone has an OP day!

Jeanette


----------



## keenercam

Cupcaker said:


> On a happier note, Im getting ready for my upcoming DCL cruise at the end of April! its going from Los Angeles to Vancouver.  DF and I have always wanted to visit Canada, so we are really excited about to it.  I signed up for my first FE exchange and am working on the gifts.  I am enjoying my time making them.  I think theyre going to come out sooo cute.



Jeannette - I am so glad you and DF will be able to get away from the craziness of work soon for your cruise.  I would LOVE to hear what you are making for your FE gifts.  Can you either post here or PM me?  I have to come up with an idea for our June Mediterranean cruise and so far I am drawing a blank.


----------



## tggrrstarr

QOTD Do I celebrate St Patricks day?
Kind of. Not as much anymore. My grandmother died on St Patricks day 5 years ago and I still get a little sad sometimes, it's not quite as much fun as it used to be. We sometimes go to eat with my family or DH's family though.  Last year we did lunch with my mom, uncle and grandpa.  It was fun, but I was the only one who didn't get corned beef, lol. Wow, something my DH will eat that I won't. (he is quite the picky eater!). Nothing today though, I am stuck at work and won't get to go this year. 

Cam/Jeanette - what is a FE gift?  I am spending my day at work researching our cruise for next year and I don't know what that is.


----------



## dumbo_buddy

tggrrstarr said:


> QOTD Do I celebrate St Patricks day?
> Kind of. Not as much anymore. My grandmother died on St Patricks day 5 years ago and I still get a little sad sometimes, it's not quite as much fun as it used to be. We sometimes go to eat with my family or DH's family though.  Last year we did lunch with my mom, uncle and grandpa.  It was fun, but I was the only one who didn't get corned beef, lol. Wow, something my DH will eat that I won't. (he is quite the picky eater!). Nothing today though, I am stuck at work and won't get to go this year.
> 
> Cam/Jeanette - what is a FE gift?  I am spending my day at work researching our cruise for next year and I don't know what that is.



so sorry that this day brings sadness to you. it's never easy to lose a loved one and when it's on a holiday that's just so much worse. 

today on our walk to the bakery i passed a funeral procession and i felt so sorry for those people burying their loved one on this holiday. very sad.


----------



## keenercam

tggrrstarr said:


> Cam/Jeanette - what is a FE gift?  I am spending my day at work researching our cruise for next year and I don't know what that is.



Kelli - Next to the cabin doors on the Disney ships, there is a metal fish that is actually a clip.  Cast members put communications there, like a confirmation of a spa appt, Palos, etc.  Well, over the past several years, some enterprising DISers have used it to hang a pocketed hanging that is personalized in some respect (now referred to as "fish extenders").  DISers on the specific cruise thread for a cruise plan to do an exchange of some kind of gift or token by leaving stuff for the other participating cabins in those pockets. Some people hand make gifts or bring something representing where they are from.


----------



## tigger813

Cam- Thanks! I'm doing much better today! I've heard of 2 other people who had migraines near me yesterday! BIZARRE!!!! I slept well last night though I stayed in bed until 6.

Had a client this morning and have another at 5:30 so I'll go back at 4:30 to prepare for that. Taking Izzie to a playdate as soon as we finish watching Ghosthunters from last night. We're all hooked on this show! Recording Destination Truth tonight too! Ashleigh and I will clean her room and get her homework done.


QOTD: With a last name like "O'Neill" I'm definitely Irish! My DMIL, may she rest in peace, was born in Dublin too! I made Brian's corned beef, potatoes, carrots and onion for supper. 

I'll be having a shake. I had TJs potstickers, a handful of M&Ms and a few chipotle potato chips for lunch. Drinking my water and I will also have some more tea this afternoon. Hope to do some type of workout this afternoon though not sure when or what. It will depend on whether Ash gets her stuff done. I'm pushing her to get her poetry project completed this week.

Time to take Izzie to her friend's house. Ash likes the special time we get to spend together alone though she's jealous for a play date too!

TTFN


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

dumbo_buddy said:


> anyway, i've written a novel! have a great day everyone! Go mbeannai Dia duit!



thanks for sharing! your heritage and traditions sound so cool and very fun.  I hope you enjoy your day.



keenercam said:


> Lindsay  Thank you for asking about our Disney trip.  It was amazing (except for flight delays and me getting violently ill the day we flew home).  J. said March 5 (our one day in the Magic Kingdom) was the best day of his life.  And he LOVED his birthday cake (hed never had one before and was so excited that it had his name on it).  He was blown away by the buildings in MK, loved Splash Mountain, and laughed more on Splash Mountain than I have ever heard anyone laugh in the sense of pure joy.  And Wishes!?  I was trying not to cry, watching his reaction.  As soon as it started, he was completely awestruck and put his arm around my shoulders and kept me close, commenting almost constantly oh, my God or Beautiful.  It was simply a wonderful time beyond description.  I am so glad things are coming together for your family.



aww that got me a bit teared up.  How sweet.  I am glad you had a wonderful trip...minus the illness.  Great job on the weight loss.  That is awesome.



Cupcaker said:


> good morning!  I think I need a pep talk or something.  I am reeeaaally having a hard time with motivation.  My eating is all over the place and Im not exercising anymore.  Im still maintaining, but that just doesnt feel good to me.  These past two months of craziness with work has killed my food and workout habits   I start each day with wanting to do good, then by the evening, somehow I get sidetracked.  I WILL get through this, I have to take back control.



Jeanette, I have been going through the same thing.  Every eve in bed and first thing in the morning I say to myself that tomorrow will be a better day and somehow I always seems to mess up.  Its just a slump and we will both figure out how to get out of it.  I think for me I need to organize my house and life a bit.  Things have been very busy so I think my planning meals and such has fallen by the way side.  You can do it!!!!  Just hang a pic of your beautiful dress on your refrigerator to remind you of eating healthy.



tggrrstarr said:


> QOTD Do I celebrate St Patricks day?
> Kind of. Not as much anymore. My grandmother died on St Patricks day 5 years ago and I still get a little sad sometimes, it's not quite as much fun as it used to be. We sometimes go to eat with my family or DH's family though.  Last year we did lunch with my mom, uncle and grandpa.  It was fun, but I was the only one who didn't get corned beef, lol. Wow, something my DH will eat that I won't. (he is quite the picky eater!). Nothing today though, I am stuck at work and won't get to go this year.



Sorry for the sadness surrounding this day and for the fact of being stuck at work today.



keenercam said:


> Kelli - Next to the cabin doors on the Disney ships, there is a metal fish that is actually a clip.  Cast members put communications there, like a confirmation of a spa appt, Palos, etc.  Well, over the past several years, some enterprising DISers have used it to hang a pocketed hanging that is personalized in some respect (now referred to as "fish extenders").  DISers on the specific cruise thread for a cruise plan to do an exchange of some kind of gift or token by leaving stuff for the other participating cabins in those pockets. Some people hand make gifts or bring something representing where they are from.



wow that sounds so cool.  I have never been on any cruise before so this was neat to read about.



tigger813 said:


> Had a client this morning and have another at 5:30 so I'll go back at 4:30 to prepare for that. Taking Izzie to a playdate as soon as we finish watching Ghosthunters from last night. We're all hooked on this show! Recording Destination Truth tonight too! Ashleigh and I will clean her room and get her homework done.
> 
> 
> QOTD: With a last name like "O'Neill" I'm definitely Irish! My DMIL, may she rest in peace, was born in Dublin too! I made Brian's corned beef, potatoes, carrots and onion for supper.
> 
> I'll be having a shake. I had TJs potstickers, a handful of M&Ms and a few chipotle potato chips for lunch. Drinking my water and I will also have some more tea this afternoon. Hope to do some type of workout this afternoon though not sure when or what. It will depend on whether Ash gets her stuff done. I'm pushing her to get her poetry project completed this week.
> 
> Time to take Izzie to her friend's house. Ash likes the special time we get to spend together alone though she's jealous for a play date too!
> 
> TTFN



Glad to know you are up and bouncing again.  Im so happy you are feeling better and your dinner sounds yummy.

I have been OP so far today.  Ryan has tball practice tonight it is 60 degrees and sunny today so I am looking forward to spending time outdoors.  Then I plan to have a bowl of homemade italian wedding soup that I made for dinner.  So hopefully I will keep my hand out of the snacky stuff tonight.  

Keep up the good work Team.  Eat well today....remember weigh in day is tomorrow.


----------



## Disneywedding2010

*Afternoon Team Mickey!*

I'm hoping for another On Plan day today. I'm getting a really late start to the day. We were up extremely late last night and then I couldn't fall asleep. I'm going to grab a protein shake here in a few and get my day started. 

I don't remember if I posted about it on the board or not but we are expanding our business. We have a towing business (named Angel's Towing after the passing of my late husband and 2 year old daughter). Well long story short Alan got to talking to one of the people he towed a car for and we now have a automotive shop and storage lot that we are going to be renting every month. So, we are in the process of getting everything in order for that. I got office supplies bought, we got the new tile floor laid down, everything is painted, now to get the water and electric hooked up. Then I can call and get the internet and phone connected. Yes, you read that right Alan and a few of his buddies not only painted but laid tile with no power. It was definately an interesting few days. 

Plans for the day:

I need to eat and when they swing by to get me we have to go to the city and pay to get utilities hooked up. Then depending on what time it is I need to do some more shopping for things that we need at the shop. Hopefully later today or tonight I can get some homework completed and jump on the treadmill.


----------



## Cupcaker

*Cam*-  Great description about FEs! I havent finished yet, but I can tell you what I am doing.  Theres a large group participating, about 60 cabins! So I decided to do one gift per cabin and then something for each kid.  I started on the kids project.  I am making mini Disney albums which can be used as an autograph book or photo book.  The albums will be semi finished, leaving the kids to decorate them with stickers and crayons.  I will post a picture by this weekend once I finish one (Im prepping everything right now).  So far, I am loving the way they are turning out.  For the cabin gift, I am making draw string laundry bags.  My MIL has tons of fabric that I will use to make the bags and then I will embellish them with Disney stuff.  What about a Disney recipe book?  You can even add the cupcakes you did for Halloween as pictures.  They came out extremely cute.  You can get recipes here on the DIS, on the DCL website, etc.  On family.go.com they have a lot of cute disney crafts.  Ones I thought were cute for the cruise were the dog tired door hanger, pirate bandana (like captain jack), and pluto pillow.

*Kelli*- 

*Lindsay*- I totally agree with you-organization is key.  WE CAN DO IT!  Some colleagues took me out for breakfast today and I think I did ok.  Two egg whites with half of 1 French toast bread.


----------



## lisah0711

Cupcaker said:


> good morning!  I think I need a pep talk or something.  I am reeeaaally having a hard time with motivation.  My eating is all over the place and Im not exercising anymore.  Im still maintaining, but that just doesnt feel good to me.  These past two months of craziness with work has killed my food and workout habits   I start each day with wanting to do good, then by the evening, somehow I get sidetracked.  I WILL get through this, I have to take back control.
> 
> On a happier note, Im getting ready for my upcoming DCL cruise at the end of April! its going from Los Angeles to Vancouver.  DF and I have always wanted to visit Canada, so we are really excited about to it.  I signed up for my first FE exchange and am working on the gifts.  I am enjoying my time making them.  I think theyre going to come out sooo cute.
> 
> I hope everyone has an OP day!
> 
> Jeanette



Jeanette, have a wonderful time on your cruise!    We were supposed to be on that cruise but had to cancel when we realized there was no way DS was going to be able to miss a week of school now.  LuvBaloo, our former BL weightkeeper, and her family will be on that cruise.  There are quite a few DIS'ers who are going.  Be sure that you check out the meet thread on the cruise boards.


----------



## Cupcaker

Disneywedding2010 said:


> I don't remember if I posted about it on the board or not but we are expanding our business. We have a towing business (named Angel's Towing after the passing of my late husband and 2 year old daughter). Well long story short Alan got to talking to one of the people he towed a car for and we now have a automotive shop and storage lot that we are going to be renting every month. So, we are in the process of getting everything in order for that. I got office supplies bought, we got the new tile floor laid down, everything is painted, now to get the water and electric hooked up. Then I can call and get the internet and phone connected. Yes, you read that right Alan and a few of his buddies not only painted but laid tile with no power. It was definately an interesting few days.



Congratulations!



lisah0711 said:


> Jeanette, have a wonderful time on your cruise!    We were supposed to be on that cruise but had to cancel when we realized there was no way DS was going to be able to miss a week of school now.  LuvBaloo, our former BL weightkeeper, and her family will be on that cruise.  There are quite a few DIS'ers who are going.  Be sure that you check out the meet thread on the cruise boards.



Aww so sorry youre not going.  It would have really nice to meet you IRL!  I think I saw Shannon over there once a while back.  I will PM her.

Is anyone else going on the April 27 repo cruise? We should do a BL meet!!!


----------



## keenercam

Disneywedding2010 said:


> Plans for the day:
> 
> I need to eat and when they swing by to get me we have to go to the city and pay to get utilities hooked up. Then depending on what time it is I need to do some more shopping for things that we need at the shop. Hopefully later today or tonight I can get some homework completed and jump on the treadmill.



Good luck on the expansion of your business. Your plan sounds good.  Any chance you could read for school while on the treadmill? I love using my kindle on the elliptical and I trained for many 1/2 and 2 full marathons with my kindle on the treadmill.



Cupcaker said:


> *Cam*-  Great description about FEs! I haven’t finished yet, but I can tell you what I am doing.  There’s a large group participating, about 60 cabins! So I decided to do one gift per cabin and then something for each kid.  I started on the kids project.  I am making mini Disney albums which can be used as an autograph book or photo book.  The albums will be semi finished, leaving the kids to decorate them with stickers and crayons.  I will post a picture by this weekend once I finish one (Im prepping everything right now).  So far, I am loving the way they are turning out.  For the cabin gift, I am making draw string laundry bags.  My MIL has tons of fabric that I will use to make the bags and then I will embellish them with Disney stuff.  What about a Disney recipe book?  You can even add the cupcakes you did for Halloween as pictures.  They came out extremely cute.  You can get recipes here on the DIS, on the DCL website, etc.  On family.go.com they have a lot of cute disney crafts.  Ones I thought were cute for the cruise were the dog tired door hanger, pirate bandana (like captain jack), and pluto pillow.
> 
> *Kelli*-
> 
> *Lindsay*- I totally agree with you-organization is key.  WE CAN DO IT!  Some colleagues took me out for breakfast today and I think I did ok.  Two egg whites with half of 1 French toast bread.



Jeanette - I love the idea of the Disney cookbooks. I did personalized door hangers for our vow renewal welcome folders and they were a huge hit.  So, that's an idea, too.    My friend made mini scrapbooks using brown lunch bags and they were super-cute.

BTW, my new favorite "breakfast out" order is 2 poached eggs, 2 slices of whole wheat toast without butter, and ham or canadian bacon, with a bowl of  fruit.  Delicious!

I am finding that I love a cup of Kashi Heart to Heart cereal with a 1/2 cup skim milk for my afternoon snack, if a piece of fruit alone isn't going to do it for me.


----------



## liesel

Hi everyone!

Just a quick post.  I'm on week 4 of a 10K Galloway training program and its going pretty well.  I definitely felt a change in my endurance this week, which was great!  I'm still looking at doing my first 5K (since I was a teenager-it might as well be my first!) in May, 2 weeks before the 10K.  I'm hoping I have a bit of an alititude advantage.  Our house is at 6500 feet (the air is so thin here!) and the races are in Denver and Boulder, at much lower elevations.  Another reason that I get so excited about the prospect of someday doing a Disney race is: sea level!!  Even running in Denver (5280 feet) sounds so nice right now.


Cam-Your cruise sounds fantastic!  Thanks so much for sharing your WDW experience, it must have been so amazing to experience it through the eyes of someone who has never experienced anything like it.

Nancy-Congrats on being the BL 2 weeks in a row!  You rock!  I'd like to be in your hood for St Patrick's day.  When I was little we lived in Savannah, Ga, and they do a pretty big celebration too.  I really miss it.  As for sunscreen in Hawaii, it is a must.  You see lots of tourists with bad sunburns.  I was just diligent about sunscreen with my ds and he didn't sustain a burn in 6 months on Oahu (he was also 2 at the time).  He does have a tendency to get flushed in hot weather and would sometimes turn a little red from the heat.  It would go away as soon as we went into air conditioning.  A couple of times I got dirty looks and snide comments from people who thought he was sunburned.  I almost wanted to carry a sign on his stroller saying, "he's NOT sunburned!"

Disneywedding2010-Congrats on expanding your business!

Jeanette-I think you are getting married the same day as my nephew (his wedding's in Palm Springs).  I definitely used my wedding dress as motivation to keep me from gaining weight up until the wedding.  You are going to look fabulous!


----------



## saysay

tggrrstarr said:


> QOTD Do I celebrate St Patricks day?
> Kind of. Not as much anymore. My grandmother died on St Patricks day 5 years ago and I still get a little sad sometimes, it's not quite as much fun as it used to be. .



So sorry to hear this....my mom died on Mother's Day and 25 years later, its still a sad day for me.... even as a mom!  Hoping your day is a peaceful one.

3/17/11 Thursday QOTD

Do you celebrate St Patrick's Day? What do you do to celebrate or do you have any fun memories of celebrations in the past?
I LOVE LOVE LOVE St Pat's Day!  I used to take the day off of work and go hang out in the Irish Bar all day.  Its typically a beautiful time of year here in GA and being outside drinking a Guinness listening to Irish tunes or U2, nothing better.  Not so much in to bars anymore though! I usually do Corned Beef and Cabbage in the crock pot and Soda bread.  This year, since we are weighing in tomorrow, decided to go with Sheperds Pie which I will used Cauliflower not potatoes on mine!  I would really like to see a lower # on the scale tomorrow, so going to keep it healthy and no Guiness or Baileys....

I had a another great Body Flow class at the gym..I swear its hard with the pilates, but at the end we lay on the floor and just relax....a class mate said its like you come to drunk you are so relaxed.  I also did some Cardio, thinking I MIGHT try a 3 mile run this weekend on a soft flat path. I really miss running.  

For those going on cruises and to HI, SO JEALOUS!  

Anyhoo, hoping everyone has a great night and good weigh in tomorrow!


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

Disneywedding2010 said:


> *Afternoon Team Mickey!*
> I don't remember if I posted about it on the board or not but we are expanding our business. We have a towing business (named Angel's Towing after the passing of my late husband and 2 year old daughter). Well long story short Alan got to talking to one of the people he towed a car for and we now have a automotive shop and storage lot that we are going to be renting every month. So, we are in the process of getting everything in order for that. I got office supplies bought, we got the new tile floor laid down, everything is painted, now to get the water and electric hooked up. Then I can call and get the internet and phone connected. Yes, you read that right Alan and a few of his buddies not only painted but laid tile with no power. It was definately an interesting few days.



Good luck on your business and with all the work that it entails.  Wow that is alot of hard work without electric.  What a man.



Cupcaker said:


> *Cam*-  Great description about FEs! I havent finished yet, but I can tell you what I am doing.  Theres a large group participating, about 60 cabins! So I decided to do one gift per cabin and then something for each kid.  I started on the kids project.  I am making mini Disney albums which can be used as an autograph book or photo book.  The albums will be semi finished, leaving the kids to decorate them with stickers and crayons.  I will post a picture by this weekend once I finish one (Im prepping everything right now).  So far, I am loving the way they are turning out.  For the cabin gift, I am making draw string laundry bags.  My MIL has tons of fabric that I will use to make the bags and then I will embellish them with Disney stuff.



Your ideas sound so great I am sure everyone will love them.  I cant wait to see pics.  and you can do it!!!!  that sounded like a good breakfast to me.



liesel said:


> Just a quick post.  I'm on week 4 of a 10K Galloway training program and its going pretty well.  I definitely felt a change in my endurance this week, which was great!  I'm still looking at doing my first 5K (since I was a teenager-it might as well be my first!) in May, 2 weeks before the 10K.  I'm hoping I have a bit of an alititude advantage.  Our house is at 6500 feet (the air is so thin here!) and the races are in Denver and Boulder, at much lower elevations.  Another reason that I get so excited about the prospect of someday doing a Disney race is: sea level!!  Even running in Denver (5280 feet) sounds so nice right now.



Wow I never really thought about elevation changes like that.  I bet you will be a fast runner in florida after the elevation change and being on the flat roads.  Glad the training is going well.  Keep up the good work.



saysay said:


> Do you celebrate St Patrick's Day? What do you do to celebrate or do you have any fun memories of celebrations in the past?
> I LOVE LOVE LOVE St Pat's Day!  I used to take the day off of work and go hang out in the Irish Bar all day.  Its typically a beautiful time of year here in GA and being outside drinking a Guinness listening to Irish tunes or U2, nothing better.  Not so much in to bars anymore though! I usually do Corned Beef and Cabbage in the crock pot and Soda bread.  This year, since we are weighing in tomorrow, decided to go with Sheperds Pie which I will used Cauliflower not potatoes on mine!  I would really like to see a lower # on the scale tomorrow, so going to keep it healthy and no Guiness or Baileys....



Good job on making the traditional food healthier.  It is so easy to make excuses for days like this.  Great planning!


----------



## HappyMatt

*3/17/11 Thursday QOTD

Do you celebrate St Patrick's Day? What do you do to celebrate or do you have any fun memories of celebrations in the past?*

I love St.Patrick's Day. I have strong Irish roots and enjoy celebrating the day. In my 20s I would hit the crowded bars and over pay for bad food and beer. Nowadays I really get into cooking up some corned beef and cabbage and baking some soda bread. I like to enjoy the meal with some (a lot of) Jameson Irish Whiskey. Although this year I will eat less corned beef and only one slice of soda bread.


----------



## tggrrstarr

Thank you, everyone for the wonderful thoughts for today.  It's definitely gotten easier as time goes by. 

I have a question for those of you who have done a 5k at Disney.  Especially the Princess.  Is it always inside a park?  If this years was in Epcot, will it be next year or a different park?   If my DH runs, can he run with me?
As of now, we will be arriving Friday, doing the race first thing Sat then going back to our hotel and on to the cruise.  I am slightly bummed I won't be able to go to a park, so running through one might pacify me.


----------



## liesel

mommyof2Pirates said:


> Wow I never really thought about elevation changes like that.  I bet you will be a fast runner in florida after the elevation change and being on the flat roads.  Glad the training is going well.  Keep up the good work.




Lindsay!  I completely forgot to say hi and mention that I am reading your TR of the princess!  Congratulations, you look great!  You are definitely an inspiration.  How long have you been training?

The only thing about Florida that I'll have to worry about is the humidity, that's for sure!  I get out to DL more often since my inlaws live in California, and I really hope they add another race there (one like the princess would be fantastic).  But after this Hawaii trip in September we'll start saving our pennies for WDW!


----------



## Disneywedding2010

3/17/11 Thursday QOTD

Do you celebrate St Patrick's Day? What do you do to celebrate or do you have any fun memories of celebrations in the past?

No, I don't celebrate St. Patricks's Day. I didn't even realize when St. Patrick's Day was until I looked at the calendar a few days ago.


----------



## tigger813

Happy St. Patrick's Day!

We're watching Destination Truth Live from Ireland! They're on a Banshee hunt!!!

Home from work again. I splurged and had a mint Irish creme on ice and soem TJs onion rings. Been so so today. I had a shake for breakfast and one for supper. Lunch was TJs potstickers.

Now I've got something going in with both feet! I'm hoping it's just from the way I was standing at work. I hope I can get up to work out in the morning. I hope to be in bed and asleep shortly after 10 tonight! 

Going out to supper tomorrow night so I will try and do a shake for breakfast and a protein bar for lunch and enjoy dinner and dessert tomorrow night! My friend also said she was going to buy me a drink! I have had a bunch of water today and will finish the night enjoying water!

Have a good night!

TTFN


----------



## cclovesdis

Healthy Habits Week 10 Results

We had 3 participants this week, all of whom are on Team Donald. In honor of being about halfway through the challenge, I promised that there would be 3 prize winners this week.

Congratulations to mikamah, donac, and lovetoscrap!

Please PM me your address and I'll be happy to send you your prize.


----------



## ReAnSt

keenercam said:


> Deb - Your Hawaii vacation sounds fabulous!!
> 
> Nancy - We are doing the Disney Magic 10 night Mediterranean.  We are spending a few days in Barcelona before boarding the Magic.  Our cruise itinerary is:
> 
> Sea Day
> Valetta, Malta
> Palermo, Italy (Sicily)
> Naples/Pompeii
> Civitavecchia (Rome)
> La Spezia (Florence & Pisa)
> Ajaccio, Corsica
> Villefranche, France (Nice, Cannes, Monte Carlo)
> Sea day
> 
> It's all very exciting. I booked our Palo brunch & dinner, DCL excursions for 3 ports, and a couples spa villa experience last night starting at midnight.  I am tired today, but happy.   AND, I didn't eat anything while I was up that late.
> 
> 2 days perfectly on-plan.  Working on day 3.



Barcelona was awesome.  We spent a few days there before the Transatlantic cruise last September.

I am thinking about doing the 2012 half marathon or marathon relay.  If so I will need to do some major training and stick to it.

Cupcaker- I am also on that cruise from LA to Vancouver.

I have worked out the last two days even though they were crazy.  Eating was so-so.  I still hope to work out yet before bed tonight.  It is supposed to be 70 degrees tomorrow, staying at work is going to be hard as I would prefer being outside.

I hope you are all doing well.


----------



## cclovesdis

Welcome to Healthy Habits!

My name is CC (short for Christina) and I will be your Healthy Habits coach for BL 11. I love the BL challenges and Healthy Habits has helped me significantly in achieving many of my goals.

*Some Background Information: *Thanks to donac (Dona-hostess of Team Donald) and jenanderson for their amazing help so I know how to coach!  I couldnt do this without seeing them in action previously.  I will be continuing the prizes that Jen started.

*Heres How Healthy Habits Works:* Each week there will be 3 Healthy Habits (HH) to complete. The first two HHs will always be drinking water and exercising. (Note: The amount and time will increase throughout the challenge!) At the end of each week, you will tally up the number of points you earned for the week and send me a private message with your total. Heres an example. For Week 1, the 3 HHs are drink Six 8 oz. glasses of water a day, exercise a minimum of 20 minutes per day, and eat at least 3 servings of vegetables a day. If on 4 days you get in all 3 HHs, you would report your points like this:

4/6 days of drinking water
4/6 days of exercising
4/6 days of eating veggies

*Your total points (ex: 12/18) AND your team name should be in the subject of your PM.*

*This is a team competition.* On/about Tuesday evening, I will post the weeks results. I will share the number of participants on each team and the top scorers on each team. *New for BL 11: *I will also list the people who earned 7/7 on one or more of the HHs for the week. If you participated on the team with the most participants, you will be entered into a drawing for the week's prize. Each prize will have something to do with the 3rd Healthy Habit for the week. I will post the winner and ask that you PM me your contact information. (Please Note: If you do not wish to be entered into the drawing, please let me know in your PM. I understand peoples WISHes for privacy.)

Participation in Healthy Habits is entirely optional, but I encourage you to participate and help your team be on top for the week. Good luck on your journey and I hope that HHs helps you as much as it continues to help me!

Welcome to Health Habits Week 12

*Week 12 is 3/18-3/24.*

This is a back to basics week!

This week's 3 Healthy Habits are:
1) Drink *Six* 8 oz. glasses of water.
2) Exercise a minimum of *20* minutes a day.
3) Eat at least 2 servings of veggies per day.

At the end of the week, please PM me your points. I will post the results on/about Tuesday. Don't forget, this is a team competition!

Remember, every participant counts, regardless of the number of points you earn!

If you have any questions, please free to ask!


----------



## cclovesdis

Evening All!

With a little help from a good friend IRL I have a plan for tackling the bingeing. I spent some time grocery shopping at Whole Foods and bought a few new things. I found an oatmeal-like hot cereal, but with more grains. It sounds good. I will try it in the morning. My lunch for tomorrow is packed. I am having a spinach and walnut salad. (Friday/Lent too)

I'm going to better better about posting more frequently too.

Have a great, OP day tomorrow everyone!



keenercam said:


> CC  I hope you are feeling better.
> 
> Hello to everyone I missed.
> 
> I am so happy to have had 3 completely on-plan days in a row and another on track day today.  I had my WW meeting this morning and I was down 4.2 pounds this week which makes up for a string of weeks with gains.  The receptionist said You had a good week.  You just hit your lowest weight ever.  I had to tell her I was actually this weight 3 years ago and its taken me this long to get back here.  She said all that matters is that I am here and hit a new low.  LOL!
> 
> I am attributing my successful scale visit to being very on with PointsPlus the past 3 days, plus lots of fun workouts with Billy Blanks, Jr.  (Ive now tried latin, Bollywood, disco and hiphop).  I am also seeing a real change in my torso probably due to the loss but also the 10 minute standing abs workouts I am doing.  Woohoo!



Thanks Cam! I felt much better today.

Loved, loved reading about your trip with J! 

 for a great loss!



Cupcaker said:


> good morning!  I think I need a pep talk or something.  I am reeeaaally having a hard time with motivation.  My eating is all over the place and Im not exercising anymore.  Im still maintaining, but that just doesnt feel good to me.  These past two months of craziness with work has killed my food and workout habits   I start each day with wanting to do good, then by the evening, somehow I get sidetracked.  I WILL get through this, I have to take back control.
> 
> On a happier note, Im getting ready for my upcoming DCL cruise at the end of April! its going from Los Angeles to Vancouver.  DF and I have always wanted to visit Canada, so we are really excited about to it.  I signed up for my first FE exchange and am working on the gifts.  I am enjoying my time making them.  I think theyre going to come out sooo cute.
> 
> I hope everyone has an OP day!
> 
> Jeanette



Sorry to hear that you are having a hard time right now. I hope things calm down for you soon.  and


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

HappyMatt said:


> *3/17/11 Thursday QOTD
> 
> Do you celebrate St Patrick's Day? What do you do to celebrate or do you have any fun memories of celebrations in the past?*
> 
> I love St.Patrick's Day. I have strong Irish roots and enjoy celebrating the day. In my 20s I would hit the crowded bars and over pay for bad food and beer. Nowadays I really get into cooking up some corned beef and cabbage and baking some soda bread. I like to enjoy the meal with some (a lot of) Jameson Irish Whiskey. Although this year I will eat less corned beef and only one slice of soda bread.



Sounds like a great meal.  I agree the crowded bars would not be as fun as it once was but at least we have those memories 



tggrrstarr said:


> I have a question for those of you who have done a 5k at Disney.  Especially the Princess.  Is it always inside a park?  If this years was in Epcot, will it be next year or a different park?   If my DH runs, can he run with me?
> As of now, we will be arriving Friday, doing the race first thing Sat then going back to our hotel and on to the cruise.  I am slightly bummed I won't be able to go to a park, so running through one might pacify me.



I did not do a 5K but I am almost certain it is in epcot.  Your dh definitely can run with you.  I think this years race was titled royal family 5K.  I believe it is always in epcot.  Its a bummer you wont get to the parks but I think its going to be fun for you to do the race.  You can still wear your medal on the ship.



liesel said:


> Lindsay!  I completely forgot to say hi and mention that I am reading your TR of the princess!  Congratulations, you look great!  You are definitely an inspiration.  How long have you been training?



thank you lisa.  I started running "for real" at the end of april last year 2010.  I started my long distance training in november.  Prior to then I went as far as 7 miles once but consistenly did 3-5 miles 2-3 times per week.  I need to get another update on my TR before I forget all the details.  Thanks for reading.



tigger813 said:


> Now I've got something going in with both feet! I'm hoping it's just from the way I was standing at work. I hope I can get up to work out in the morning. I hope to be in bed and asleep shortly after 10 tonight!



I hope your feet are better by morning.  Have a good night sleep.



ReAnSt said:


> It is supposed to be 70 degrees tomorrow, staying at work is going to be hard as I would prefer being outside.
> 
> I hope you are all doing well.




Oh I know it is going to be 70 and sunny here too and I really really wish I didnt have to work tomorrow.  Every other day in the forecast after tomorrow shows 55 degrees or under.



cclovesdis said:


> With a little help from a good friend IRL I have a plan for tackling the bingeing. I spent some time grocery shopping at Whole Foods and bought a few new things. I found an oatmeal-like hot cereal, but with more grains. It sounds good. I will try it in the morning. My lunch for tomorrow is packed. I am having a spinach and walnut salad. (Friday/Lent too)
> 
> I'm going to better better about posting more frequently too.
> 
> Have a great, OP day tomorrow everyone!



That sounds like a great plan.  I hope you have a great day tomorrow and enjoy your yummy food.


Well I am a bit exhausted.  Work is nuts as usual and then we had ryans tball practice.  He did great and had lots of fun.  Then we went to my nana's because she had said she was making dinner and we should stop by.  Well she decided not to cook and didnt call us and when we got there my mom had already picked up mcdonalds for everyone.  She knows I am trying to eat healthy and what does she get me.... a big mac meal. I mean really???  Now I will take accountability that I should have just not eaten it but my guilt of her spending the money and thinking of me won and I ate the meal.  I now feel completely gross and bloated and feel horrible that I blew my OP day.  ughhhhh

Tomorrow is a new day!  Good Night Team.


----------



## poochie

I absolutly love St. Patty's Day.  At work they treated us to the traditional Irish meal of Corned beef, potatoes, carrots and cabbage with fresh rye bread. They then followed with green cupcakes. Well at least I passed on those. 

Came home to our own corned beef, potatoes, onions and carrots cooked in beer in my crockpot all day. I also had fresh rye bread and Irish soda bread.

Well I stepped on the scale tonite and what?  4 lbs gained in one day  NNNNNNNOOOOOOOOOOO

How is it that it takes weeks to lose that 4 lbs but one day to put it back on.  Ouch I feel like I have to start over again.     Our final weigh in at work is on Monday. I have a lot of work ahead of me in the next 3 days.


----------



## saysay

poochie said:


> I absolutly love St. Patty's Day.  At work they treated us to the traditional Irish meal of Corned beef, potatoes, carrots and cabbage with fresh rye bread. They then followed with green cupcakes. Well at least I passed on those.
> 
> Came home to our own corned beef, potatoes, onions and carrots cooked in beer in my crockpot all day. I also had fresh rye bread and Irish soda bread.
> 
> Well I stepped on the scale tonite and what?  4 lbs gained in one day  NNNNNNNOOOOOOOOOOO
> 
> How is it that it takes weeks to lose that 4 lbs but one day to put it back on.  Ouch I feel like I have to start over again.     Our final weigh in at work is on Monday. I have a lot of work ahead of me in the next 3 days.



yeah, Corned beef is super salty and I am sure you are just retaining a bunch.  Just drink your water, eat some diuretic type foods to help flush it out.

I decided to go with Sheperd's pie this year to avoid the corned beef the night before weigh in.

Don't beat yourself up, just get back on your plan...and avoid salty foods.


----------



## Cupcaker

Ok, I need some opinions.  I showed my SIL the kids gifts I was working on for the FE, and she didnt like them so much for kids.  

I put together a little picture for you all to see.  I will be giving kids these mini albums which they can use for autographs from characters or friends, a scrapbook, or a little book where they can draw in.  I am also providing them with crayons and stickers to decorate.  I still have to do some more decorating and stuff, but this picture gives you a rough idea of what it will look like.  




there's three pockets with spaces on both sides of the pockets for autographs.  Each pocket has an insert which can also hold more autographs. I will bind it with a plastic coil and decorate.

Is this something children would like? Should I give them something else?



keenercam said:


> Jeanette - I love the idea of the Disney cookbooks. I did personalized door hangers for our vow renewal welcome folders and they were a huge hit.  So, that's an idea, too.    My friend made mini scrapbooks using brown lunch bags and they were super-cute.



Just thought of an idea...with the Disney recipes, you can add recipes for each port you will stop in.  That would incorporate disney and the mediterranean (sp?) I've seen the lunch bag scrapbooks and they are way cute.  I am doing mine with paper roll tubes.  With one paper roll, I am able to make an entire album.



liesel said:


> Jeanette-I think you are getting married the same day as my nephew (his wedding's in Palm Springs).  I definitely used my wedding dress as motivation to keep me from gaining weight up until the wedding.  You are going to look fabulous!



Thanks! Im sure you did too! I went to a wedding last year in palm springs and it was so much fun.  You will have great weather visiting that time of year.



saysay said:


> This year, since we are weighing in tomorrow, decided to go with Sheperds Pie which I will used Cauliflower not potatoes on mine!  I would really like to see a lower # on the scale tomorrow, so going to keep it healthy and no Guiness or Baileys....



Way to stay OP!



ReAnSt said:


> Cupcaker- I am also on that cruise from LA to Vancouver.



Woo hoo.  Are you excited?  I cant believe its so close!  Do you know of anyone else from BL that is going?



tigger813 said:


> Going out to supper tomorrow night so I will try and do a shake for breakfast and a protein bar for lunch and enjoy dinner and dessert tomorrow night! My friend also said she was going to buy me a drink! I have had a bunch of water today and will finish the night enjoying water!



Hope you have a great night out tomorrow.



cclovesdis said:


> With a little help from a good friend IRL I have a plan for tackling the bingeing. I spent some time grocery shopping at Whole Foods and bought a few new things. I found an oatmeal-like hot cereal, but with more grains. It sounds good. I will try it in the morning. My lunch for tomorrow is packed. I am having a spinach and walnut salad. (Friday/Lent too)



Your salad sounds good.  I gave up meat for lent.  I actually like it since I am trying out new recipes, especially with seafood.  Did you give up something as well? 



mommyof2Pirates said:


> Well I am a bit exhausted.  Work is nuts as usual and then we had ryans tball practice.  He did great and had lots of fun.  Then we went to my nana's because she had said she was making dinner and we should stop by.  Well she decided not to cook and didnt call us and when we got there my mom had already picked up mcdonalds for everyone.  She knows I am trying to eat healthy and what does she get me.... a big mac meal. I mean really???  Now I will take accountability that I should have just not eaten it but my guilt of her spending the money and thinking of me won and I ate the meal.  I now feel completely gross and bloated and feel horrible that I blew my OP day.  ughhhhh





poochie said:


> I absolutly love St. Patty's Day.  At work they treated us to the traditional Irish meal of Corned beef, potatoes, carrots and cabbage with fresh rye bread. They then followed with green cupcakes. Well at least I passed on those.
> 
> Came home to our own corned beef, potatoes, onions and carrots cooked in beer in my crockpot all day. I also had fresh rye bread and Irish soda bread.
> 
> Well I stepped on the scale tonite and what?  4 lbs gained in one day  NNNNNNNOOOOOOOOOOO



Tomorrow is a brand new day!


----------



## Rose&Mike

Good morning! I am your coach for this last week before the big merge!

*QOTD, Friday March 18:  Reflect on the last ~12 weeks. What is one thing that has surprised you about your weight loss journey? Did you try something new? Were you able to accomplish something you didn't think you could? Was something easier or harder than you thought it would be?*

Thank you to everyone who filled in this week!

Don't forget to turn in your weight and team name to tigger813 and your hh points to cclovesdis.

Are you feeling like you are in a slump???? Consider doing the Healthy Habits for this week. It's a back to basic week for Healthy Habits.
*This week's 3 Healthy Habits are:
1) Drink Six 8 oz. glasses of water.
2) Exercise a minimum of 20 minutes a day.
3) Eat at least 2 servings of veggies per day.*

Be back later with comments.


----------



## Rose&Mike

*The merge is coming! The merge is coming!*

What does this mean? Next Friday, March 25th, we will be merging the two Biggest Loser teams. We will begin coaching and reporting results only from the main thread. You are still welcome to chat on your team threads, but the QOTD and results will move to the main thread. I encourage everyone to make the move as well.

Why are we doing this? Initially we decided to do two teams for the spring challenge because it is usually very busy on the weight loss front in January. And boy was it ever! Over 200 people signed up to join the challenge. 

Well, things have started to slow down, so to make it easier for everyone who runs the challenges we are merging the threads. I am looking forward to catching up with some old friends and making some new ones! We will only have one BL team over the summer. 

So what can you do? I still have a few coaching spots left. If you would like to coach on the merged thread please send me a PM. And as always, let me know if you have any questions.

*3/25--3/31	tggrrstarr(Kelli)
4/1--4/7	lisah0711
4/8--4/14	keenercam
4/15--4/21	tigger813
4/22--4/28	
4/29--5/5	
5/6--5/12	donac
5/13--5/20	Rose&Mike*

Things will be a little busy at first, but be patient. It will slow back down to a manageable level.


----------



## tigger813

Yeah, it's almost time to merge!!!!!

Need some  & for my friend, Cindy. She has invited us all for a girls' weekend at her condo in Queechee, VT next weekend! There was a fire in the unit next to hers which then flooded the bottom floor of her condo! They are trying to clean it all up and replace the carpets and pull out dry wall. It was worse than originally thought! Praying things can be restored for next weekend!

OK, enough bad news from me! I was pleasantly surprised when I got on the scale this morning. I was down 1.6 for the week. I haven't exercised all week except for giving massages. I have been drinking tons of water and tea though. I just decided to give myself the week off after being sick over the weekend and the migraine on Wednesday. I did switch and try a new Herbalife product that I also think may be helping. I am very surprised since DH and I finished an entire bag of TJs onion rings last night. Maybe I hadn't had enough calories earlier in the day with giving two massages. Going to eat well today until I go out tonight and see if I get down any more. Only giving a 30 minute foot massage late this morning so not much exercise. Maybe if my left foot is ok later I will take a walk while I wait for the girls to get off the bus.

Gotta go make Ash's lunch now. 

TTFN


----------



## dumbo_buddy

mommyof2Pirates said:


> She knows I am trying to eat healthy and what does she get me.... a big mac meal. I mean really???  Now I will take accountability that I should have just not eaten it but my guilt of her spending the money and thinking of me won and I ate the meal.  I now feel completely gross and bloated and feel horrible that I blew my OP day.  ughhhhh
> 
> Tomorrow is a new day!  Good Night Team.



i have NEVER said no to mcdonalds! i love it so much. dh is obsessed with it (and of course one of those people that eats everything and never gets fat). just drink lots of water and be better today. i took DS in the stroller and walked all the way to mcdonalds (not that far, a little over a mile) just to get a shamrock shake a few weeks ago. lol.



poochie said:


> I absolutly love St. Patty's Day.  At work they treated us to the traditional Irish meal of Corned beef, potatoes, carrots and cabbage with fresh rye bread. They then followed with green cupcakes. Well at least I passed on those.
> 
> Came home to our own corned beef, potatoes, onions and carrots cooked in beer in my crockpot all day. I also had fresh rye bread and Irish soda bread.
> 
> Well I stepped on the scale tonite and what?  4 lbs gained in one day  NNNNNNNOOOOOOOOOOO
> 
> How is it that it takes weeks to lose that 4 lbs but one day to put it back on.  Ouch I feel like I have to start over again.     Our final weigh in at work is on Monday. I have a lot of work ahead of me in the next 3 days.



yum, yum, yum. the 4 lbs is just from the salt. don't worry too much about it. i went all out last sunday and was able to get the pound i gained off by the end of the week. 



Cupcaker said:


> Ok, I need some opinions.  I showed my SIL the kids gifts I was working on for the FE, and she didnt like them so much for kids.
> 
> I put together a little picture for you all to see.  I will be giving kids these mini albums which they can use for autographs from characters or friends, a scrapbook, or a little book where they can draw in.  I am also providing them with crayons and stickers to decorate.  I still have to do some more decorating and stuff, but this picture gives you a rough idea of what it will look like.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> there's three pockets with spaces on both sides of the pockets for autographs.  Each pocket has an insert which can also hold more autographs. I will bind it with a plastic coil and decorate.
> 
> Is this something children would like? Should I give them something else?



you MADE those?? that's awesome! so cool! those kids are lucky! i bet they will like them alot! i know i would!!! 



tigger813 said:


> Yeah, it's almost time to merge!!!!!
> 
> Need some  & for my friend, Cindy. She has invited us all for a girls' weekend at her condo in Queechee, VT next weekend! There was a fire in the unit next to hers which then flooded the bottom floor of her condo! They are trying to clean it all up and replace the carpets and pull out dry wall. It was worse than originally thought! Praying things can be restored for next weekend!
> 
> OK, enough bad news from me! I was pleasantly surprised when I got on the scale this morning. I was down 1.6 for the week. I haven't exercised all week except for giving massages. I have been drinking tons of water and tea though. I just decided to give myself the week off after being sick over the weekend and the migraine on Wednesday. I did switch and try a new Herbalife product that I also think may be helping. I am very surprised since DH and I finished an entire bag of TJs onion rings last night. Maybe I hadn't had enough calories earlier in the day with giving two massages. Going to eat well today until I go out tonight and see if I get down any more. Only giving a 30 minute foot massage late this morning so not much exercise. Maybe if my left foot is ok later I will take a walk while I wait for the girls to get off the bus.
> 
> Gotta go make Ash's lunch now.
> 
> TTFN



so sorry about the flooding. i hope they can get it all fixed by the time you get there. if it's not, can you still go? i say that b/c perhaps the insurance company might still need to get there to take pictures and all that? hope they can repair it soon!

congrats on the 1.6! woot!

********************************

good morning everyone! i ate my weight in corned beef and cabbage last night but luckily it didn't show on the scale.  i tried to be good but our friend's corned beef came out so great. i think part of the reason i probably didn't gain is the fact that the best part was the cabbage and i ate a ton of it. probably filled me up. 

today is going to be a beautiful day! supposed to be 70! DS is waking up now (of course, just when i sit down to coffee and computer), we'll have breakfast and hang out a little then make our way to orchard beach playground. after his nap i am thinking of taking him out in the stroller for a jog. i signed up for the marathon and have only run like 3 times since the princess! 

DH is getting home tomorrow finally. he was in orlando since sunday. and no, he wasn't at disney. he actually had the opportunity to go to a park last night but said he was too tired. WHAT? too tired for epcot? apparently the bus would have taken a while and he didn't want to pay $35 each way for a cab (don't blame him). still, it would be awfully hard for me to be SO close to disney and not at least go to epcot for a german bier, pretzel, and then some people watching. i'm looking forward to him being home. it's been a long week without him - not like, oh i miss my lovey dovey hubby. more like, i need some help with the kiddo! lol.


----------



## Rose&Mike

mommyof2Pirates said:


> Well I am a bit exhausted.  Work is nuts as usual and then we had ryans tball practice.  He did great and had lots of fun.  Then we went to my nana's because she had said she was making dinner and we should stop by.  Well she decided not to cook and didnt call us and when we got there my mom had already picked up mcdonalds for everyone.  She knows I am trying to eat healthy and what does she get me.... a big mac meal. I mean really???  Now I will take accountability that I should have just not eaten it but my guilt of her spending the money and thinking of me won and I ate the meal.  I now feel completely gross and bloated and feel horrible that I blew my OP day.  ughhhhh
> 
> Tomorrow is a new day!  Good Night Team.


Lindsay--I get the guilt. But the way I see it you kind of have three choices. One, have a talk with your Mom and say I love it that you go to mcd's for the family, but I really, really want to get rid of these last few pounds. Could you get me a salad or a single hamburger or a grilled chicken sandwich? Two, you can cut whatever she gets you in half and if you have to throw some away so be it. Or three, ignore it and hope it doesn't happen too often. I know you really appreciate it when your family helps out, but you just need to convince them they will be helping you more if it's healthy food.



poochie said:


> Well I stepped on the scale tonite and what?  4 lbs gained in one day  NNNNNNNOOOOOOOOOOO
> 
> How is it that it takes weeks to lose that 4 lbs but one day to put it back on.  Ouch I feel like I have to start over again.     Our final weigh in at work is on Monday. I have a lot of work ahead of me in the next 3 days.


Salt, salt, salt. Give it a day or two and I'm guessing most of it will be gone.

Tracey--Congrats on the loss! I hope your friend gets things back to normal soon!



dumbo_buddy said:


> i'm looking forward to him being home. it's been a long week without him - not like, oh i miss my lovey dovey hubby. more like, i need some help with the kiddo! lol.


Oh, yes I remember. You just want to hand the kid off and say--here's your child, I need a break! I hope he gets home safe!

***There was a really good article in Runners World about weight loss. It lists the golden rules of weight loss. This stuff applies to everyone and not just runners. 
http://www.runnersworld.com/article/0,7120,s6-242-304--13860-0,00.html

QOTD--I still can't do 10 regular pushups! I can do 5. I can do tons of girl pushups. I am surprised that I am still slowly being able to lower my maintain range. Maintaining has gotten easier and I am not so stressed about it anymore. I have gone g-f which has been a challenge--I probably need to log and track my foods for a couple of weeks just to see what calorie range I am in. I finally found a vitamin that doesn't make me sick to my stomach. I am really starting to see the relationship between what I eat and how I feel and my exercise performance.


----------



## dumbo_buddy

Rose&Mike said:


> ***There was a really good article in Runners World about weight loss. It lists the golden rules of weight loss. This stuff applies to everyone and not just runners.
> http://www.runnersworld.com/article/0,7120,s6-242-304--13860-0,00.html



really enjoyed this article, thank you for posting it. it totally called me out on my biggest problem - just because i'm running doesn't mean i can eat everything in sight! i found running was really good and tightening my body but the pounds remained the same. and that's mostly because i'd chow down on days that i ran thinking, "well i must have burned alot of calories so it's ok."

also, i like how it said to have protein at every meal. i've been trying to do that, especially on my "no processed foods" thing going on right now. i've been eating eggs in the morning or if i'm low on time i'll have 24 almonds. sure, they are fatty but the protein in them keeps me going until lunch. usually if i had toast or cereal or a muffin i'd be starving an hour later.

finally i liked that the people they featured at the end of the article weren't stick figures. they were regular normal people who had each lost a nice bit of weight. very inspiring!


----------



## keenercam

Hi, everyone!

Jeannette - Those FE gifts are absolutely wonderful!  My kids would have loved receiving them.  You have put so much work into them.  I am seriously impressed. Oh, and thanks for more ideas for a possible cookbook.  

Rose - Thanks for posting the link to the article.  Glad to see I have some of those habits in hand, but it's a good reminder to work on other aspects (I shouldn't read when I eat alone, probably.  Sometimes I get through a meal quicker than I should and without having savored it).

Looking forward to the merge.  Oh, and yesterday was my 4th day completely on plan. There are cupcakes in the kitchen (for my partner's birthday) and they are calling my name.  I've had only an apple and my coffee w/skim milk so far.  It may be that a cupcake, appropriately accounted for/journaled will be my breakfast. I know it's not a good idea, but I wanted one last weekend and it tasted so bleh that I threw it away. I will probably at least try one to see if it is worth the points.


----------



## Cupcaker

Happy Friday! This week has gone by so quickly.  I hope everyone has a great weigh in today.

QOTD: I have found it hard to lose these last 5 pounds, as cliché as that sounds.  I never thought it would be hard.  I think its more of a mental than a physical thing, like Im slacking off because I know Im truly at the end.  But I am getting my resolve back and will tackle these last 5 pounds for my upcoming cruise!

*Tracey*- I hope your friends condo gets fixed quick.  Thats awesome you were able to lose that much!

*Nancy*- thanks! Theyre really easy to make.  I can PM you instructions if you want to know how to make them. Woohoo for not gaining from last night!  I hope your husband has a safe trip back.  If I were close to Disney, I would totally be there right after work too!

*Rose*- Glad to hear GF is really working for you.  Thanks for the article.

*Cam*- good job with staying away from those cupcakes! Youre doing great.  Thanks for the compliment.  I can PM you instructions too if you want them.  I dont really scrapbook, so I used a lot of handy, around the house things to make them.


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

Rose&Mike said:


> *QOTD, Friday March 18:  Reflect on the last ~12 weeks. What is one thing that has surprised you about your weight loss journey? Did you try something new? Were you able to accomplish something you didn't think you could? Was something easier or harder than you thought it would be?*



I had been doing well and loosing weight consistenly until about oct.  At that point it was getting darker and cooler out and my training for the half was starting soon.  I kept using the excuse that soon I would be runner longer and more often so I will loose the weight quickly.  Than came the long runs and the excuse was....well I am running so much I am sure that I can eat whatever.....now I have just run out of excuses because my excuses are not be followed by results.  I have become a maintainer and i am not even close to my maintain weight.  

So in summary I have learned that just because I am running alot does not mean I can eat alot and whatever I choose.  I also learned that making lifestlye changes with eating is very very hard and lots of work but falling back into old habits is extremely easy.

I really enjoyed the runner's world article and I am even thinking of getting the book.  Thanks so much for sharing it with us.



tigger813 said:


> Need some  & for my friend, Cindy. She has invited us all for a girls' weekend at her condo in Queechee, VT next weekend! There was a fire in the unit next to hers which then flooded the bottom floor of her condo! They are trying to clean it all up and replace the carpets and pull out dry wall. It was worse than originally thought! Praying things can be restored for next weekend!



I hope things work out for your friend and for your trip next wkend.
Great Job on the loss.



dumbo_buddy said:


> i have NEVER said no to mcdonalds!



I know mcdonalds is my weakness and I am so addicted to it.  I think if I could break the addiction I would have much more success.  I try to limit what I get, I dont just eat huge meals all the time but I have a issue with getting a hashbrown and diet coke every morning. 

Enjoy the weather today it is beautiful.



Rose&Mike said:


> Lindsay--I get the guilt. But the way I see it you kind of have three choices. One, have a talk with your Mom and say I love it that you go to mcd's for the family, but I really, really want to get rid of these last few pounds. Could you get me a salad or a single hamburger or a grilled chicken sandwich? Two, you can cut whatever she gets you in half and if you have to throw some away so be it. Or three, ignore it and hope it doesn't happen too often. I know you really appreciate it when your family helps out, but you just need to convince them they will be helping you more if it's healthy food.



Yes rose I agree.  My mom does not do this often just occasionally and most time she is supportive but I think I could have only eaten half and took the rest home for the dog.  I need to work on this part!



keenercam said:


> Looking forward to the merge.  Oh, and yesterday was my 4th day completely on plan. There are cupcakes in the kitchen (for my partner's birthday) and they are calling my name.  I've had only an apple and my coffee w/skim milk so far.  It may be that a cupcake, appropriately accounted for/journaled will be my breakfast. I know it's not a good idea, but I wanted one last weekend and it tasted so bleh that I threw it away. I will probably at least try one to see if it is worth the points.



Good job this week Cam  I dont see anything wrong with having a cupcake for breakfast as long as you count your points. I hope you enjoy it if thats what you decided upon.


----------



## saysay

Happy Friday All.

jeanette, I LOVE those gifts....great job!

And yeah, Mcdonalds if you are hungry its hard NOT to eat it.....and I can certainly woof down a big mac like nobody's business. Don't feel bad about it.

************

I am down this week again 2lbs!  So happy but i know things will slow down and I need to stay on plan to make my goal and it will take a while. I am so happy I have been exercising regularly though i really miss the running, but I know I need to heal so for now, just boring gym cardio and that Body Flow
 class I LOVE to build up my core and to stretch things out. 

QOTD: 3/18

I know I JUST joined this challenge but thinking where I was at the beginning of the year, I was training for the Princess and things were going great. I think I was up to 9 miles at that point and my times were getting faster and faster to the point I was thinking I could do it in the same time I did my last half 10 years ago 2:37, or at least easily under 3 hours.  I had been doing my running but nothing else.  My eating wasn't horrible, but I had been maintaining and was thinking about what to do to start to lose some weight. I injured my foot Jan 15th - Plantar Faciitis and the time from then to the race was an emotional roller coaster.  I was scared I couldn't finish the race which had me depressed and my eating got worse....  I was not focused on the fact I weighed more than ever, well other than when I was pregnant and on bedrest with a sweet tooth....  I was able to finish the race which I am so grateful for and the thing is I was bummed about my time of 3:29:51.  Not that I was mad about it, honestly, it was disappointing.  In retrospect, I am SO proud of myself for finishing.  The first 7 miles I did fine and actually held myself back...the last 5, got progressively more and more painful.  I seriously cannot believe I finished. 

 I got my pictures and immediately was down....I don't like how I look, so I decided I needed to REALLY think about eating healthier and to do some other exercises than running to strengthen my body and avoid another injury when I start to run again.   I have been down this road before, these 20lbs continue to haunt me.... I have lost them and they come back.  My mom died of a heart attack when I was 20.  I started to run this summer to get some cardio vascular health in there....now I need to look at the whole package.  I carry all my weight in my middle and I just need to focus on what I eat and exercising. I am so happy I found this thread and joined, although a little late.  

Anyhoo, thanks all for your inspiration and reminders of what it takes to be successful.  I know this journey isn't easy, but it is better when you share it with others.  I want to be healthy for my DD who is 4, as losing my mom when I was 20 to a heart attack - mom was only 55, was very hard on me. I want to do all I can to insure I will see my DD graduate from College which is more than I had with my mom.  Its not going to happen with me sitting around and eating junk!


----------



## mizzoutiger76

Cupcaker - those look so awesome! I'm sure the kids AND THEIR parents will love them  I would be thrilled if someone took the time for a gift like that for DS, it's so sweet and thoughtful 

And speaking of all this McDonalds is really making me want some  I LOVE McDonalds but find myself able to control my urges for it as long as I don't buy a meal for myself, because once I get started, I can't stop 

There's not much going on over here today, got in my 48 minute run, had a half of a Panera sandwich with a salad at lunch, and I'm working on my water.  

So I have to update you guys on my new Polar watch.  It is so cool, but a little upsetting because as it turns out I'm not burning near as many calories as the treadmill said I was. It was off by 100 calories  This is a good thing and one of the main reasons I got it, it's just the initial shock that is kind of upsetting.

I've also decided to quit submitting my weight until I break this plateau. I really think it is starting to seep into my subconscious and it's making me depressed, so as long as I'm not reporting it, I can try not to focus on it so much.  I'll just keep doing my exercise and watching my foods and until I break through it 

Have a great weekend everyone!

Nicole


----------



## Rose&Mike

dumbo_buddy said:


> finally i liked that the people they featured at the end of the article weren't stick figures. they were regular normal people who had each lost a nice bit of weight. very inspiring!


I'm glad you liked it. I noticed that too--it looked like real people. The covers on the other hand, not so much! I eat a lot of nuts,especially unsalted almonds and walnuts for snacks. I usually eat a few less than what they say an average serving is, just because I don't weigh them, and they are really high in calories, so I'd rather err a little light. They are so good for you, and a great source of protein!

*Cam*--congrats on 4 days on plan. I hope you enjoyed the cupcake if you decided to have it!

*Hi Jeanette!* I thought the gifts were cute.

*Lindsay*--IMO winter is so much harder to train in than summer. I have a feeling with nice weather coming, you will be back on track soon! Glad you liked the article. I think long runs (8+ miles) are tricky when it comes to food. You do need more calories. The thing that's hard is to make sure you are getting the right calories on those days. I have heard that you should try to get protein in within 30 min of finishing a long run or race. When I do that, I don't go as crazy with the carbs. And it's supposed to help your body rebuild muscles!



saysay said:


> I am down this week again 2lbs!  So happy but i know things will slow down and I need to stay on plan to make my goal and it will take a while. I am so happy I have been exercising regularly though i really miss the running, but I know I need to heal so for now, just boring gym cardio and that Body Flow
> class I LOVE to build up my core and to stretch things out.
> 
> QOTD: 3/18
> 
> I know I JUST joined this challenge but thinking where I was at the beginning of the year, I was training for the Princess and things were going great. I think I was up to 9 miles at that point and my times were getting faster and faster to the point I was thinking I could do it in the same time I did my last half 10 years ago 2:37, or at least easily under 3 hours.  I had been doing my running but nothing else.  My eating wasn't horrible, but I had been maintaining and was thinking about what to do to start to lose some weight. I injured my foot Jan 15th - Plantar Faciitis and the time from then to the race was an emotional roller coaster.  I was scared I couldn't finish the race which had me depressed and my eating got worse....  I was not focused on the fact I weighed more than ever, well other than when I was pregnant and on bedrest with a sweet tooth....  I was able to finish the race which I am so grateful for and the thing is I was bummed about my time of 3:29:51.  Not that I was mad about it, honestly, it was disappointing.  In retrospect, I am SO proud of myself for finishing.  The first 7 miles I did fine and actually held myself back...the last 5, got progressively more and more painful.  I seriously cannot believe I finished.
> 
> I got my pictures and immediately was down....I don't like how I look, so I decided I needed to REALLY think about eating healthier and to do some other exercises than running to strengthen my body and avoid another injury when I start to run again.   I have been down this road before, these 20lbs continue to haunt me.... I have lost them and they come back.  My mom died of a heart attack when I was 20.  I started to run this summer to get some cardio vascular health in there....now I need to look at the whole package.  I carry all my weight in my middle and I just need to focus on what I eat and exercising. I am so happy I found this thread and joined, although a little late.
> 
> Anyhoo, thanks all for your inspiration and reminders of what it takes to be successful.  I know this journey isn't easy, but it is better when you share it with others.  I want to be healthy for my DD who is 4, as losing my mom when I was 20 to a heart attack - mom was only 55, was very hard on me. I want to do all I can to insure I will see my DD graduate from College which is more than I had with my mom.  Its not going to happen with me sitting around and eating junk!


Great job on the 2 pounds, and thanks for sharing how your race went. My dh's dad died of a heart attack at 49. So, we are very aware of eating healthy, but weren't always good about it. It sounds like you are on the right path to a long, and healthy life. And it does make it easier to do this with a support group!



mizzoutiger76 said:


> I've also decided to quit submitting my weight until I break this plateau. I really think it is starting to seep into my subconscious and it's making me depressed, so as long as I'm not reporting it, I can try not to focus on it so much.  I'll just keep doing my exercise and watching my foods and until I break through it
> 
> Have a great weekend everyone!
> 
> Nicole


Are you going to keep weighing, just not report? I'm sorry you are stuck right now. We've had other folks who have decided to just go to "maintain" for a little while to get a mental break from the whole idea of weight loss. Just let Tracey know if you would like to do that.

I have had a very lazy day today, and it's been nice. I went to the Y and did a mile on the elliptical and then an hour of zumba. I have now exercised 6 days in a row, and I am feeling much more like myself again. Tomorrow ellipitical again, and hopefully a run on Sunday. It's only 6 weeks until the race I am supposed to run. I feel like I am in good shape as far as the cardio goes, it's just whether or not my legs are going to cooperate. It will NOT be a personal record, but at this point if I can complete it running and smiling I will consider it a HUGE victory. If the running causes pain this weekend I have a few options. But fingers crossed that things will go well. I'm feeling much better about it all today.

It's been a hard week for me--issues with DS stressing me out, burned out on the food stuff, frustrated with my body. Wishing I had a mom to call and whine too. And on more than one occasion I just wanted to bag everything. I wanted to eat regular food. Drink regular beer. Not exercise ever again. I wanted to get in bed and pull the covers up and stay there. So I took today and did nothing. And it was nice. I was feeling so out of control of everything. And some things I still can't control. And that's ok. But some things I do have a say in--and those are the things I need to work on.

Hope everyone is having a good Friday.


----------



## dumbo_buddy

mommyof2Pirates said:


> So in summary I have learned that just because I am running alot does not mean I can eat alot and whatever I choose.  I also learned that making lifestlye changes with eating is very very hard and lots of work but falling back into old habits is extremely easy.



this is me exactly! i started eating EVERYTHING using the excuse that i'm running so i can chow down! yeah, um, NO! and you are so right. falling into old bad habits is SO easy. what's hard is getting back on the wagon after a bad day (or week...or month...)



saysay said:


> Happy Friday All.
> 
> jeanette, I LOVE those gifts....great job!
> 
> And yeah, Mcdonalds if you are hungry its hard NOT to eat it.....and I can certainly woof down a big mac like nobody's business. Don't feel bad about it.
> 
> ************
> 
> I am down this week again 2lbs!  So happy but i know things will slow down and I need to stay on plan to make my goal and it will take a while. I am so happy I have been exercising regularly though i really miss the running, but I know I need to heal so for now, just boring gym cardio and that Body Flow
> class I LOVE to build up my core and to stretch things out.
> 
> QOTD: 3/18
> 
> I know I JUST joined this challenge but thinking where I was at the beginning of the year, I was training for the Princess and things were going great. I think I was up to 9 miles at that point and my times were getting faster and faster to the point I was thinking I could do it in the same time I did my last half 10 years ago 2:37, or at least easily under 3 hours.  I had been doing my running but nothing else.  My eating wasn't horrible, but I had been maintaining and was thinking about what to do to start to lose some weight. I injured my foot Jan 15th - Plantar Faciitis and the time from then to the race was an emotional roller coaster.  I was scared I couldn't finish the race which had me depressed and my eating got worse....  I was not focused on the fact I weighed more than ever, well other than when I was pregnant and on bedrest with a sweet tooth....  I was able to finish the race which I am so grateful for and the thing is I was bummed about my time of 3:29:51.  Not that I was mad about it, honestly, it was disappointing.  In retrospect, I am SO proud of myself for finishing.  The first 7 miles I did fine and actually held myself back...the last 5, got progressively more and more painful.  I seriously cannot believe I finished.
> 
> I got my pictures and immediately was down....I don't like how I look, so I decided I needed to REALLY think about eating healthier and to do some other exercises than running to strengthen my body and avoid another injury when I start to run again.   I have been down this road before, these 20lbs continue to haunt me.... I have lost them and they come back.  My mom died of a heart attack when I was 20.  I started to run this summer to get some cardio vascular health in there....now I need to look at the whole package.  I carry all my weight in my middle and I just need to focus on what I eat and exercising. I am so happy I found this thread and joined, although a little late.
> 
> Anyhoo, thanks all for your inspiration and reminders of what it takes to be successful.  I know this journey isn't easy, but it is better when you share it with others.  I want to be healthy for my DD who is 4, as losing my mom when I was 20 to a heart attack - mom was only 55, was very hard on me. I want to do all I can to insure I will see my DD graduate from College which is more than I had with my mom.  Its not going to happen with me sitting around and eating junk!



congrats on the weight loss! 2 lbs! woot! i'm really sorry to learn about your mom. that must have been so difficult. definitely use that as your motivator to be healthy for your daughter. 

i hurt my foot in november while training for the princess. i know exactly the roller coaster of emotions that come along with an injury. i was FRANTIC about getting that foot fixed. RIGHTNOWNOTLATER!!!! and i did the same thing when i couldn't run...i ate. 



mizzoutiger76 said:


> So I have to update you guys on my new Polar watch.  It is so cool, but a little upsetting because as it turns out I'm not burning near as many calories as the treadmill said I was. It was off by 100 calories  This is a good thing and one of the main reasons I got it, it's just the initial shock that is kind of upsetting.
> 
> I've also decided to quit submitting my weight until I break this plateau. I really think it is starting to seep into my subconscious and it's making me depressed, so as long as I'm not reporting it, I can try not to focus on it so much.  I'll just keep doing my exercise and watching my foods and until I break through it
> 
> Have a great weekend everyone!
> 
> Nicole



i'm interested in this watch. i'm going to google it after i'm done with this post. sounds pretty cool. sorry about the plateau. maybe submitting your weight each week even if it's a plateau is a good thing though? that way you still are holding yourself accountable each week? i don't know. i find that if i don't get on the scale b/c i don't want to see what it says i wind up weighing more when i finally do get back on. who knows.  this weight loss thing is enough to drive you (me) bonkers.

*************

today has be an absolutely beautiful day. but why oh why must toddlers really ruin it?? lol. we got to the playground and all of thomas' little friends were there. and instead of playing he decided to cry and whine and literally stay up my butt the whole time. gah! it was so nice but we wound up leaving after only an hour or so. little guy decided to nap for only 20 min and woke up with his diaper TWISTED (figure of speech)! i decided it was too beautiful to be inside so went out with him in the jogger. i ran the slowest and hardest 4 miles EVER. omg. the wind by the water was out of control! and this kid is heavier than he was last summer! what a workout. we hung out outside afterward (i needed to cool off) and every person who walked by was like, "WOW nance, you are RED!" gee. thanks. like i didn't know that i'm out of shape already. thanks for reminding me. 

anyway, being outside means i didn't just sit and eat on the couch which is a good thing. no meat today but that's not a problem since it's just me and the little guy for one last night. can't wait til DH gets home (have i mentioned that a million times already??).


----------



## tigger813

I have found that I can easily go to McDonalds and still stay in my calorie range for the day. I have become an expert in studying menus and nutrition info before going out, especially to fast food places. I know how many calories are in chicken nuggets and especially the snack wraps. Those are my favorite things to get and I even get the crispy instead of the grilled as I just don't find the grilled that tasty. We don't do it often anymore but sometimes with our schedules we just need to. As long as I drink my water too I'm going to be ok.

Been very good today in preparation for dinner and dessert out tonight! A little behind on my water but I'll keep drinking for another 90 minutes until we go out.

Watching HP on family channel right now. Just saw an awesome preview for DH Part 2! Can't wait.

Have a great night and keep those weigh ins coming! I'll put them on the spreadsheets tonight!

TTFN


----------



## dsnygirl2006

Hi everyone
I was just added to Team Mickey, just wanted to say Hi, I am very excited about this, I wish I had seen this thread sooner, but I am very excited about getting started.  I have 2 trips to disney world coming up, one in June and one in October and I would really like to lose before June, its the first time in a loooooooong time that I have been to WDW in the summer, we always go in the fall, so I am worried about the heat and I know dropping a good 15 lbs would be wonderful before our trip and hopefully I can lose 30-40 before October.....
Kristy


----------



## mizzoutiger76

Rose&Mike said:


> Are you going to keep weighing, just not report? We've had other folks who have decided to just go to "maintain" for a little while to get a mental break from the whole idea of weight loss. Just let Tracey know if you would like to do that.
> 
> So I took today and did nothing.



Well I plan to keep weighing, just not reporting. I send in my weight and then look at the numbers when Tracey posts them and it just continually shows -33.33...not good for my mental state  But moving to maintain, that is a good idea that I haven't thought of  I'll think about it this weekend.  Ideally I would like to be losing, but the idea of maintaining, again, would probably be better for my mental state 

Good for you taking the day off 



dumbo_buddy said:


> this is me exactly! i started eating EVERYTHING using the excuse that i'm running so i can chow down!
> 
> i'm interested in this watch. i'm going to google it after i'm done with this post. sounds pretty cool. sorry about the plateau. this weight loss thing is enough to drive you (me) bonkers.
> 
> but why oh why must toddlers really ruin it?? lol. can't wait til DH gets home (have i mentioned that a million times already??).



And running nearly makes me starve to death. When I started running my metabolism shot up through the roof, so I'd get home from work starving! So naturally I'd reach for nearest food available 

I really think you should check this watch out. Now it doesn't have a pedometer, but I measure my route via the car the night before I run outside  otherwise I'm using the treadmill, so it's not a loss for me. My plateau was one of the reasons I got the watch, but I definitely will keep weighing! It's just really hard for me to see the negative number after the weights are submitted.

Don't you just love toddlers?  I bet you're counting down hours until DH gets home  I know how you feel, I've got my own.  I always tell people I have a 2 year old going on 16  And for the life of me I can't figure out how those little legs move like stealth...I'm short and when I run, I can guarantee you I don't move that fast  And don't get me started on the energy, I swear my kid is drinking coffee behind my back 

Nicole


----------



## my3princes

Disneywedding2010 said:


> *Afternoon Team Mickey!*
> 
> I'm hoping for another On Plan day today. I'm getting a really late start to the day. We were up extremely late last night and then I couldn't fall asleep. I'm going to grab a protein shake here in a few and get my day started.
> 
> I don't remember if I posted about it on the board or not but we are expanding our business. We have a towing business (named Angel's Towing after the passing of my late husband and 2 year old daughter). Well long story short Alan got to talking to one of the people he towed a car for and we now have a automotive shop and storage lot that we are going to be renting every month. So, we are in the process of getting everything in order for that. I got office supplies bought, we got the new tile floor laid down, everything is painted, now to get the water and electric hooked up. Then I can call and get the internet and phone connected. Yes, you read that right Alan and a few of his buddies not only painted but laid tile with no power. It was definately an interesting few days.
> 
> Plans for the day:
> 
> I need to eat and when they swing by to get me we have to go to the city and pay to get utilities hooked up. Then depending on what time it is I need to do some more shopping for things that we need at the shop. Hopefully later today or tonight I can get some homework completed and jump on the treadmill.



Congratulations on the new business.  I'm sure it will be a lot of work, but hopefully it will all pay off in the end.


----------



## my3princes

I am feeling much better today.  Certainly not 100%, but I made it to my interview and got Nick to his doctor's appointment and I'm still awake 
The interview went really well.  I met with 2 women and one commented that I am perfect for the job and all interviews after mine will pale in comparison.  Now I've really got my hopes up, but I need to stay grounded as I've thought things went well before and it turned out that I didn't get the job.
Nick is finished with his acne treatments so hopefully he will never need to worry about it again.  He does have some scarring so if the redness doesn't go away or if the scarring bothers himm he could have laser treatments next year.  We know that we need to keep an eye on our other boys before we get to the scarring point.  Unfortunately Nick has gone to the dermatologist in the past, but prior things didn't work.  
The scale was down for me this morning, but I wonder if it will stay down or if it is just because I've been sick.


----------



## ReAnSt

Cupcaker said:


> Woo hoo.  Are you excited?  I cant believe its so close!  Do you know of anyone else from BL that is going?
> 
> Tomorrow is a brand new day!



Your fish extender gifts look great. They would work for kids or adults.  I am excited for the cruise. I can't wait to get back on the west coast.  I am also excited to sail under the Golden Gate Bridge.

I would be willing to coach but I cannot do either of the weeks that are left, as I will be away.  Would someone who is signed up be willing to switch weeks?

Just keep swimming!


----------



## tggrrstarr

mizzoutiger76 said:


> I really think you should check this watch out. Now it doesn't have a pedometer, but I measure my route via the car the night before I run outside  otherwise I'm using the treadmill, so it's not a loss for me. My plateau was one of the reasons I got the watch, but I definitely will keep weighing! It's just really hard for me to see the negative number after the weights are submitted.
> 
> Nicole


That's so funny, I do the same thing! (driving to find out my distance). 



my3princes said:


> I am feeling much better today.  Certainly not 100%, but I made it to my interview and got Nick to his doctor's appointment and I'm still awake
> The interview went really well.  I met with 2 women and one commented that I am perfect for the job and all interviews after mine will pale in comparison.  Now I've really got my hopes up, but I need to stay grounded as I've thought things went well before and it turned out that I didn't get the job.
> Nick is finished with his acne treatments so hopefully he will never need to worry about it again.  He does have some scarring so if the redness doesn't go away or if the scarring bothers himm he could have laser treatments next year.  We know that we need to keep an eye on our other boys before we get to the scarring point.  Unfortunately Nick has gone to the dermatologist in the past, but prior things didn't work.
> The scale was down for me this morning, but I wonder if it will stay down or if it is just because I've been sick.


Good Job!  crossing my fingers for you!

I was so excited yesterday when I got home at 8:45 pm it was still 60 degrees!  I got to go out for my run after all!  I was planning to go to the gym today after work, but I ran late. Luckily it was still warm today, so I went home for a quick mile around the block. 

I bought the new BL cookbook today.  There are some good recipes, I tried one tonight for dinner.  It was fish tacos, it was really good!  I am not that big on tacos, so it was a nice alternative.


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

saysay said:


> I am down this week again 2lbs!




Great Job on the loss again this weight.  I am so impressed that you finished in such pain.  I saw so many people at the med tents with ice on their feet or legs and getting wrapped up.  I was thanking god that I remained healthy through all my training.  Keep up the good work.



mizzoutiger76 said:


> I've also decided to quit submitting my weight until I break this plateau. I really think it is starting to seep into my subconscious and it's making me depressed, so as long as I'm not reporting it, I can try not to focus on it so much.  I'll just keep doing my exercise and watching my foods and until I break through it
> 
> Have a great weekend everyone!
> 
> Nicole



The most important thing is to do what is best for you so if not reporting helps than so be it.  You will get past this dont worry.



Rose&Mike said:


> It's been a hard week for me--issues with DS stressing me out, burned out on the food stuff, frustrated with my body. Wishing I had a mom to call and whine too. And on more than one occasion I just wanted to bag everything. I wanted to eat regular food. Drink regular beer. Not exercise ever again. I wanted to get in bed and pull the covers up and stay there. So I took today and did nothing. And it was nice. I was feeling so out of control of everything. And some things I still can't control. And that's ok. But some things I do have a say in--and those are the things I need to work on.
> 
> Hope everyone is having a good Friday.



Wow rose even with you having a rough and stressful week you still got in a workout 6 nights.  you are amazing.  Im glad a lazy day made you feel better and hopefully you can have a nice relaxing weekend to recoup.  I hope the run goes well, I will be saying some prayers for ya.



dumbo_buddy said:


> this is me exactly! i started eating EVERYTHING using the excuse that i'm running so i can chow down! yeah, um, NO! and you are so right. falling into old bad habits is SO easy. what's hard is getting back on the wagon after a bad day (or week...or month...)



It is so tough Nancy but we can do it!  Im sorry your day did not work out as planned....toddlers just arent good at following plans sometimes.  They just have a mind of their own.  Glad you got in a run and I am amazed at anyone who can run and push a stroller.  I hope when dh gets home he will give you a few hours of quiet time.  



dsnygirl2006 said:


> Hi everyone
> I was just added to Team Mickey, just wanted to say Hi, I am very excited about this, I wish I had seen this thread sooner, but I am very excited about getting started.  I have 2 trips to disney world coming up, one in June and one in October and I would really like to lose before June, its the first time in a loooooooong time that I have been to WDW in the summer, we always go in the fall, so I am worried about the heat and I know dropping a good 15 lbs would be wonderful before our trip and hopefully I can lose 30-40 before October.....
> Kristy



Hi Kristy, welcome to our Team.  It will be quite hot in june but my favorite part of visiting in the summer is the longer park hours.  Good luck on your weight loss journey.  We will be here for you !!!



my3princes said:


> I am feeling much better today.  Certainly not 100%, but I made it to my interview and got Nick to his doctor's appointment and I'm still awake
> The interview went really well.  I met with 2 women and one commented that I am perfect for the job and all interviews after mine will pale in comparison.  Now I've really got my hopes up, but I need to stay grounded as I've thought things went well before and it turned out that I didn't get the job.
> Nick is finished with his acne treatments so hopefully he will never need to worry about it again.  He does have some scarring so if the redness doesn't go away or if the scarring bothers himm he could have laser treatments next year.  We know that we need to keep an eye on our other boys before we get to the scarring point.  Unfortunately Nick has gone to the dermatologist in the past, but prior things didn't work.
> The scale was down for me this morning, but I wonder if it will stay down or if it is just because I've been sick.



So glad you are all feeling better and that you made it to the interview.  I will be crossing my fingers for you.  Is it a job that you are really interested in????


Ok my plans changed yet again.  Since it was so nice out we decided to go to my nana's again for dinner.  My kids love to play with their cousins so we went over for them to all play outside together.  I had grilled chicken, salad, and a very tiny portion of rice.  My nana had made fried fish but I passed even though it is delicious.  She makes stewed tomatoes with her fish so I had a small serving of that as my veggie.  Now here I thought I was making a good choice until I was on my last few bite and I asked what type of tomatoes she buys.  She said she uses a can of whole tomatoes.  I asked what spices she uses and heres the good part.  Butter and Sugar   I mean really!!!!!  I actually had to laugh by this point what else could I do.

So I guess I still did ok.  Even with eating fast food last night I ended up being down 1.8lbs from yesterday although it was only .8 from monday.  So I am really trying hard to have the scale continue to move down over the weekend for my weigh in on monday.

Tomorrow is going to be a rainy day so it will be a stay at home relaxing day...with a bit of cleaning thrown in to.

Talk to you tomorrow


----------



## Princess Nancy

Girls, You need to try mapmyrun.com 

You can well...map your run before or after to see the distance. hubby is obsessed with it!

Nancy


----------



## Rose&Mike

dsnygirl2006 said:


> Hi everyone
> I was just added to Team Mickey, just wanted to say Hi, I am very excited about this, I wish I had seen this thread sooner, but I am very excited about getting started.  I have 2 trips to disney world coming up, one in June and one in October and I would really like to lose before June, its the first time in a loooooooong time that I have been to WDW in the summer, we always go in the fall, so I am worried about the heat and I know dropping a good 15 lbs would be wonderful before our trip and hopefully I can lose 30-40 before October.....
> Kristy


Hi Kristy! Welcome! We will have another challenge this summer, too. When are you going in October? I will be there for the W&D race.



my3princes said:


> I am feeling much better today.  Certainly not 100%, but I made it to my interview and got Nick to his doctor's appointment and I'm still awake
> The interview went really well.  I met with 2 women and one commented that I am perfect for the job and all interviews after mine will pale in comparison.  Now I've really got my hopes up, but I need to stay grounded as I've thought things went well before and it turned out that I didn't get the job.


Deb--so glad you are feeling better. I thought about you yesterday--I just kept forgetting to post! So glad the interview went well!



tggrrstarr said:


> I was so excited yesterday when I got home at 8:45 pm it was still 60 degrees!  I got to go out for my run after all!  I was planning to go to the gym today after work, but I ran late. Luckily it was still warm today, so I went home for a quick mile around the block.
> 
> I bought the new BL cookbook today.  There are some good recipes, I tried one tonight for dinner.  It was fish tacos, it was really good!  I am not that big on tacos, so it was a nice alternative.


Isn't it nice that the weather is improving? I haven't had to take vitamin d at all this week! My dh loves fish tacos.

Lindsay--I was smiling about the tomatoes. A little butter and a little sugar is not the end of the world. Congrats on being down again this week. And I think if I wasn't able to get 6 workouts in this week I would have completely lost it! I am going to go do a couple of miles on the elliptical this morning. Mike is at the park. It's chilly and damp which is making it easier for me to not be sad! Tomorrow it's supposed to be 70 so fingers crossed. My knee is feeling MUCH better. 



Princess Nancy said:


> Girls, You need to try mapmyrun.com
> 
> You can well...map your run before or after to see the distance. hubby is obsessed with it!
> 
> Nancy


Mapmyrun is fun to play around with. We used it until we finally broke down and got a garmin.

Good morning! I am really optimistic about getting a run in tomorrow. When I did zumba on Wedesday, my knee was a little sore Thursday. So we talked to a chiropractor and to my neighbor who is a personal trainer, and I have been attacking my itb with "the stick". Yesterday in zumba we did a lot of stuff that almost resembled running and I had no pain last night and no pain this morning. So, tomorrow I will run, and if it hurts Monday I will call for an appointment. I'm still hoping this was a one time flare up and not full blown itb syndrome. Mike and I were talking last night about the fact that if I didn't have a race scheduled I would have rested it better, BUT if I didn't have a race pushing me, I might have fallen off the wagon. Mentally these past couple of weeks have been a real challenge. DS called me three times yesterday with good news--so I don't have to worry about that at least! Anyhow, fingers crossed that things will continue to improve.

BRB with QOTD.


----------



## Rose&Mike

*QOTD--Saturday, March 19
What are you doing for fun this weekend? How does it fit into your healthy lifestyle? Is it different than it might have been in the past?*

Have a great Saturday!


----------



## tigger813

HEY Everybody!

It's your friendly neighborhood weight keeper here asking a little favor!

If you haven't sent me a weigh in in the last 1-4 weeks, can you tell me that in your PM! I'm having to PM people back. It looks like several of you are returning from vacations and such and I don't want to cheat you out of a good weigh in.

Also, remember, it's your weight I need, NOT how much you lost! This also helps me keep the weights right on the spreadsheet.

And one last thing, PLEASE INCLUDE YOUR TEAM NAME IN YOUR MESSAGE TITLE so I don't have to go through 2 lists of weigh ins! I haven't removed anyone from the spreadsheets since the beginning so everyone is there!

Thanks and have a great weekend! Can't wait to be with everyone from both teams all the time! I'm looking forward to making new DisBuds and renewing old friendships!

(OK, I started this early evening last night but never sent it! OOPS!)

TTFN


----------



## tigger813

Good morning!

Dinner was good but they were out of the Bailey's Irish Cream Cheesecake. The manager said they way underestimated how busy they would be since it's a fairly new restaurant! He said they were out of corned beef by 7pm on St. Patrick's Day! He said they'll prepare better next time!

I had fried bay scallops and fries. We also had some boneless wings, popcorn and I had a house salad. I also had an electric lemonade and a margarita! That's the splurge for the week! 

Ash slept over a friend house and they we made 2 add'l stops before we got home. Izzie got ready for bed and I read her a chapter in her book. Then she went right to sleep. Brian and I watched part of AI from Wed. night but I dozed off! As usual!

We slept until about 7. I have to go into work for a 2pm client today so I'll have a shake for b'fast and one for lunch. I would like to add to my loss this weekend so I'm going to be good. We'll have turkey paninis on tortillas for supper. I'll cook up some bacon to have them with too. And probably some french cries.

Time to make breakfast for Brian and Izzie. Probably watch some HP today since they are showing the first 4 movies today and the first 5 movies tomorrow all back to back! SO if nothing else is on we've always got Harry!

TTFN


----------



## tigger813

QOTD: Last night was our night out for the weekend! I have a client later today so that will keep me focused. I have to teach Sunday school tomorrow as the two other teachers have the flu right now. Ash has choir practice after. Then I will probably run over to KMart and a grocery store for some chicken or I may do that after work today!

TTFN


----------



## dumbo_buddy

mommyof2Pirates said:


> It is so tough Nancy but we can do it!  Im sorry your day did not work out as planned....toddlers just arent good at following plans sometimes.  They just have a mind of their own.  Glad you got in a run and I am amazed at anyone who can run and push a stroller.  I hope when dh gets home he will give you a few hours of quiet time.
> 
> Ok my plans changed yet again.  Since it was so nice out we decided to go to my nana's again for dinner.  My kids love to play with their cousins so we went over for them to all play outside together.  I had grilled chicken, salad, and a very tiny portion of rice.  My nana had made fried fish but I passed even though it is delicious.  She makes stewed tomatoes with her fish so I had a small serving of that as my veggie.  Now here I thought I was making a good choice until I was on my last few bite and I asked what type of tomatoes she buys.  She said she uses a can of whole tomatoes.  I asked what spices she uses and heres the good part.  Butter and Sugar   I mean really!!!!!  I actually had to laugh by this point what else could I do.
> 
> So I guess I still did ok.  Even with eating fast food last night I ended up being down 1.8lbs from yesterday although it was only .8 from monday.  So I am really trying hard to have the scale continue to move down over the weekend for my weigh in on monday.
> 
> Tomorrow is going to be a rainy day so it will be a stay at home relaxing day...with a bit of cleaning thrown in to.
> 
> Talk to you tomorrow



running with the stroller really sucks. i mean, it's nice to get out with the munchkin and all that but it slows me down SO much and makes what usually an "easy" 4 mile run feel like an 8 mile run!

how come grandmothers always put endless butter and salt and unhealthy stuff in everything? and they never seem to gain weight! even with the added "flavor" to the tomatoes it sounded like you made some great decisions. plus, you wound up down which is great! 



Princess Nancy said:


> Girls, You need to try mapmyrun.com
> 
> You can well...map your run before or after to see the distance. hubby is obsessed with it!
> 
> Nancy



hi nancy. you know, i really love mapmyrun. that being said, i'm a little bit in a fight with them. lol! i used their app for my iphone for ALL my training for the princess half marathon. it was wonderful. it would play my playlist as well as use the GPS to tell me exactly how far and how fast i was running. it was a great and accurate way to see where i was running. it would then upload it onto the computer automatically and i could see it online too! oh, and i had it set that every 15 minutes it would tell me how far i'd gone and what my pace was!

i had it all ready on race day. and OF COURSE when the fireworks went off and it was time to start...the app crapped out on me! GRR!! ever since then it hasn't been working. it will record my workout but when i hit save it just stops working and doesn't record anything. WAAAHHH! i love that app! i need to find something to replace it. the site itself is really good too and they have challenges every once in a while like run 30 miles in 30 days, things like that!



Rose&Mike said:


> Mapmyrun is fun to play around with. We used it until we finally broke down and got a garmin.
> 
> Good morning! I am really optimistic about getting a run in tomorrow. When I did zumba on Wedesday, my knee was a little sore Thursday. So we talked to a chiropractor and to my neighbor who is a personal trainer, and I have been attacking my itb with "the stick". Yesterday in zumba we did a lot of stuff that almost resembled running and I had no pain last night and no pain this morning. So, tomorrow I will run, and if it hurts Monday I will call for an appointment. I'm still hoping this was a one time flare up and not full blown itb syndrome. Mike and I were talking last night about the fact that if I didn't have a race scheduled I would have rested it better, BUT if I didn't have a race pushing me, I might have fallen off the wagon. Mentally these past couple of weeks have been a real challenge. DS called me three times yesterday with good news--so I don't have to worry about that at least! Anyhow, fingers crossed that things will continue to improve.
> 
> BRB with QOTD.



glad things are looking up! is the stick the rolly thing? my friend gave me one before the princess race. of course i forgot it but i've been trying to use it post-runs. feels great! 

i think i need to schedule a race. i'm finding myself not as serious as i should be about getting training in for this marathon. sure it's a long time from now but i really need to build. i think there is a bronx half in august but not 100% sure on that. if i sign up for that it'll force me to run at least 2-3 days a week while we are away on vacation in may. 

hope that knee continues to feel better. take it easy on your run!



Rose&Mike said:


> *QOTD--Saturday, March 19
> What are you doing for fun this weekend? How does it fit into your healthy lifestyle? Is it different than it might have been in the past?*
> 
> Have a great Saturday!



QOTD: well, DH finally got home last night around 1am. not exactly sure what we have planned this weekend but i do have about a million loads of laundry that i MUST put away. i think i'm going to head out in a little for a run. maybe 4 miler. (need to start increasing but i'm just not feeling anything longer today). i think DH is going to take the little guy to the zoo. i wouldn't mind going but i also think they could use some bonding time. and i could use a break. my friend who just moved back to CT after living in costa rica for 7 years (like, literally in the jungle) is off today - she is running an organic farm up there in CT, what a hippie - is off today and texted me last night that she wants to come down and hang out. i think i might make her go to the movies with me. that part wouldn't normally fit into my healthy lifestyle b/c i LOVE movie theater popcorn. but since i'm off processed foods i'll just have to bring a water and i dunno, some carrots or something to snack on. of course she is 5'10" and has difficulty keeping weight ON so i may want to attack her food. 

i want to think of something fun to do tomorrow. it's very lame that we live in nyc and sometimes i can't think of what to do. ooo! maybe a trip to central park and go to the zoo there?? we are members at the zoo and get in free at the other zoos in the other boroughs. could be fun. high is 50 today and tomorrow. not bad! (though our high of 70 yesterday was awesome!)


----------



## tigger813

Back for the grocery store and KMart. I tried on a pair of size 6 jeans!!!! They fit nicely but weren't on sale so I bought Izzie the new Barbie movie on DVD. We have all of the movies and the girls love them! She's already watching it. She and Brian had just seen the commercial for it when I got home and she commented on how much she wanted it so it was kind of funny. She thought she'd have to wait for Easter. She says I'm the best mom in the world! I probably should've waited until next week when I go away but she was very good shopping the other day and didn't beg for anything. The movie was the same price that my jeans are when they are on sale. I figured I could wait an extra week or two for the jeans. The size 8 black jeans fit nicely too! I usually have to buy a size up with the black jeans.

Got about 12 pounds of boneless chicken breast so we are definitely set for the rest of the month and part of next month for food. Brian found some Indian butter chicken sauce the other day and I really want to try it. That will be dinner tomorrow afternoon. He will be in charge of that. I also got some shredded cheese, brick cheese, deli ham for Izzie and some salami for Ashleigh. I may add some of that to our paninis tonight too. I got more skim milk as we go through it like crazy here now. The girls are hooked on strawberry milk. I also got two big packages of strawberries as they were really cheap. I may make some shortcake tomorrow though I will be the only one having strawberries on them.

Feeling good about this weekend. I plan on working out again sometime tomorrow. I have one client this afternoon so that will be my exercise. I've had a shake and I just made myself some tea and then I will be chugging water the rest of the day. I may have a margarita later if the mood hits me!

TTFN


----------



## Rose&Mike

Rose&Mike said:


> *QOTD--Saturday, March 19
> What are you doing for fun this weekend? How does it fit into your healthy lifestyle? Is it different than it might have been in the past?*
> 
> Have a great Saturday!


For fun--today I went to the Y, this afternoon we are watching UK bb at noon and then SDSU bb at 6:00 (Go AZTECS!!!--I'm an alum). We will probably go out to watch that game. Tomorrow I am going to attempt to run at the park. How does it all fit in--well, I can't have gluten, so I will be eating at home. I will probably have a hard cider (or maybe two when we go out). I will get my meal planning done for the week. We will not have chips and dip while watching the game--probably hummus and fruit and maybe a few scoops.  (I love scoops!) And when we go to the park now it's to be active and not just sit. We are much more active than we were a year ago.



tigger813 said:


> HEY Everybody!
> 
> It's your friendly neighborhood weight keeper here asking a little favor!
> 
> If you haven't sent me a weigh in in the last 1-4 weeks, can you tell me that in your PM! I'm having to PM people back. It looks like several of you are returning from vacations and such and I don't want to cheat you out of a good weigh in.
> 
> Also, remember, it's your weight I need, NOT how much you lost! This also helps me keep the weights right on the spreadsheet.
> 
> And one last thing, PLEASE INCLUDE YOUR TEAM NAME IN YOUR MESSAGE TITLE so I don't have to go through 2 lists of weigh ins! I haven't removed anyone from the spreadsheets since the beginning so everyone is there!
> 
> Thanks and have a great weekend! Can't wait to be with everyone from both teams all the time! I'm looking forward to making new DisBuds and renewing old friendships!
> 
> (OK, I started this early evening last night but never sent it! OOPS!)
> 
> TTFN


Thanks for the reminder--and thanks for being the weight keeper.

*Please remember that even after the merge, to send Tracey your TEAM NAME along with your ACTUAL WEIGHT when you pm her*.

Woohoo, for smaller sizes!

*Nancy*--glad your DH made it home safe. I hope you have fun visiting with your friend today. I can't even imagine running with a stroller at this point. If I even push one my back hurts! I don't have those Mommy muscles anymore.

I did four miles on the elliptical. Mike got home from the park at the same time. He had a really good run. He ended up running with a "local living legend" who he had never met before. He had the record at one point for running the most (16) 100 mile runs in one year. It's since been broken. I'm glad he had fun. I ran out to the corner with him, just to see how it would feel. It started twinging, but no pain, after a couple of minutes. So the plan for tomorrow is to run 2minutes walk 30 seconds at a very slow pace and see how it goes. I am still cautiously opptimistic. And if it hurts, then it's time to go see someone.

Enjoy your Saturday!

Oh, I forgot--the stick is a hard plastic thing that you use to roll out your muscles. I got it for my pf flare ups. It can be very painful to use but it's pretty useful. I would like to get a foam roller too. Our neighbor (who is a personal trainer) told me to start using it on my thigh/hip area for the itb issues and it has made a big difference. My knee is a lot less sore. And I could feel the knots when I started doing it. It makes me nervous sometimes, because I don't want to do more damage than good, but so far it's been useful.


----------



## Princess Nancy

Dumbo Nancy I am impressed you have an app and do all that uploading etc. I am very technology challenged. I actually gave Dh my ipod when his broke! LOL!

I posted about Mapmyrun, because several people said they go out and drive the routes! I have only ever figured out a route, nothing else.

I hope you can find out a great way to replace it!

Dh and I went for Mexican last night. It is my splurge food. I was pleasantly surprised as they now have a fajita Salad that was great. The onions, peppers and the chicken come on the sizzling skillet and then the salad comes on another plate. Yum.  My downfall...those chips!!!

I hope I can flush out all that salt and weigh in low on Monday! 

Have a great weekend everyone!


----------



## Rose&Mike

*MERGER UPDATE*

Thanks to everyone who volunteered to coach! If you thought about coaching, but didn't get a chance, keep it in mind for the summer challenge.

3/25--3/31	tggrrstarr(Kelli)
4/1--4/7	lisah0711
4/8--4/14	keenercam
4/15--4/21	tigger813
4/22--4/28	mommyof2Pirates
4/29--5/5	mikamah
5/6--5/12	donac
5/13--5/20	Rose&Mike

On Friday, 3/25 we will start chatting on the main thread. That is where Kelli will post the first combined QOTD. Please let me know if you have questions.


----------



## ScubaD

Rose&Mike said:


> *QOTD--Saturday, March 19
> What are you doing for fun this weekend? How does it fit into your healthy lifestyle? Is it different than it might have been in the past?*
> 
> Have a great Saturday!



Today I turn 50 and we have an open house during the evening hours for friends and family.  It is Seattle Mariner themed with all of the baseball trimmings (hot dogs, peanuts, cracker jack, etc) plus a few adult beverages and soda.  Plus the cakes are recreations of the wedding cakes from my daughter's and son's weddings, since I did no eat cake at the weddings (too busy).

Does it fit into my healthy lifestyle?  Not today, but I will not gorge myself, and I did my P90X this morning.  

Dave


----------



## Rose&Mike

ScubaD said:


> Today I turn 50 and we have an open house during the evening hours for friends and family.  It is Seattle Mariner themed with all of the baseball trimmings (hot dogs, peanuts, cracker jack, etc) plus a few adult beverages and soda.  Plus the cakes are recreations of the wedding cakes from my daughter's and son's weddings, since I did no eat cake at the weddings (too busy).
> 
> Does it fit into my healthy lifestyle?  Not today, but I will not gorge myself, and I did my P90X this morning.
> 
> Dave


*Dave--Happy, Happy, Happy Birthday!!!!*

I hope you have a fabulous day! Enjoy your day off! I know you will be right back on plan tomorrow. That sounds like such a fun party!


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

Rose&Mike said:


> Good morning! I am really optimistic about getting a run in tomorrow.



Good luck tomorrow Rose!  I will be thinking of you.



Rose&Mike said:


> *QOTD--Saturday, March 19
> What are you doing for fun this weekend? How does it fit into your healthy lifestyle? Is it different than it might have been in the past?*
> 
> Have a great Saturday!



We dont really have a whole lotta fun planned this weekend.  So its easier to be healthy.  I did go out for a walk today with my boys and the dog.  We did 2 miles.  This time last year I probably would have just sat on the couch all day.  

Tomorrow we are doing the 5K before our St Patricks Day parade, the change from last year is this time we are running, last year we just sat on our butts and cheered for everyone else while they ran.




tigger813 said:


> Thanks and have a great weekend! Can't wait to be with everyone from both teams all the time! I'm looking forward to making new DisBuds and renewing old friendships!



I am excited for the merge too. Thank you so much for being our weight keeper!!!!



dumbo_buddy said:


> how come grandmothers always put endless butter and salt and unhealthy stuff in everything? and they never seem to gain weight! even with the added "flavor" to the tomatoes it sounded like you made some great decisions. plus, you wound up down which is great!



Yes my nana who cooks with lard and puts butter and sugar in tomatoes is thin.  I just dont get it sometimes

I hope you have a great day whether it is relaxing or hanging with your friend.



Rose&Mike said:


> For fun--today I went to the Y, this afternoon we are watching UK bb at noon and then SDSU bb at 6:00 (Go AZTECS!!!--I'm an alum). We will probably go out to watch that game.



Glad you and mike both had great workouts today.  Have fun tonight watching the game.



Princess Nancy said:


> Dh and I went for Mexican last night. It is my splurge food. I was pleasantly surprised as they now have a fajita Salad that was great. The onions, peppers and the chicken come on the sizzling skillet and then the salad comes on another plate. Yum.  My downfall...those chips!!!



ooohhh that fajita salad sounds yummy.  Drink lots of water to flush out the salt.  We all have to splurge every now and then.



ScubaD said:


> Today I turn 50 and we have an open house during the evening hours for friends and family.  It is Seattle Mariner themed with all of the baseball trimmings (hot dogs, peanuts, cracker jack, etc) plus a few adult beverages and soda.



HAPPY BIRTHDAY DAVE!!!!!!!  Your party sounds like it will be so much fun.  Have a great time.

So far so good today with my eating.  I had a small bowl of cereal w ff milk for breakfast and a bowl of italian wedding soup for lunch. I plan on making grilled chicken with a light alfredo sauce and pasta for dinner.  I was tempted to run today but since our race is tomorrow I just decided to walk.  I took my boys with me and the dog.  We did 2 miles.  Now I think we are going to take naps.  I dont get to do that often so I might as well take advantage.  

I hope you all are enjoying your weekend.


----------



## my3princes

Our weekend is a bit different this weekend.  Last night Chris played lacrosse in the driveway with the boys for awhile then we spent a couple of hours in the sugarhouse boiling.  Today was typical morning of bowling followed by afternoon lacrosse.  We had a really good boy turnout.  I'm really worried about having enough girls for the program.  I'd hate to have to cancel all the girls games if we don't have enough players to field a team 

Tomorrow I need to sort through and reorganize all of the equipment that needs to go out to the 5 coaches this week as well as printing all the paperwork that I need completed by parents.  This week will be very labor intensive for the program, but things should ease up after this week.  Hopefully just in time to start a new job (fingers crossed)


----------



## saysay

*Rose*- Do you use the stick on your calves for PF?  DH has one and when I first went to my PT, I was SO tight, she told me to hold of using it..which now things are MUCH better.  I do need to go to the PT one more time.

*Dave* - Happy Birthday!  Sounds like a totally fun day.  enjoy!

*Nancy dumbobud*- Glad your DH made it home safe!

*Tracey* - Wahoo on smaller sizes!  Way to go.

*Nancy princess* - I LOVE mexican.  Its so hard to stop eating those chips.   Fajitas would be so good right now!

*Deb *- got fingers, toes and everything crossed for your job!  Sounds like you will be busy the next few days.  I am sure the parents are grateful to have you. 

Our plans this weekend are just hang out.  I did try to teach my little princess age 4 her first economics lesson.  We emptied out Hamm the piggy bank and went to coinstar.  She had 4 my little pony toys picked out and I told her we only had enough $$ for 2 and that she had to decide.  She did a great job when we got to Target of only getting the 2 toys she decided on.  She has been thanking me and kissing me all day...though I keep reminding her, they toys are from saying our pennies and coins.  Such a cute age!

Hey, has anyone here used walking sticks? The weather is SO nice and while I am not ready to push myself running and do want my PF to heal just a bit more, was thinking of walking and thought I could burn more calories with those things.  Target has them for $19 which is not bad if I use them.

Anyhoo, Happy Saturday.  Its the Feast of St Joseph, so a special wish for all the dads out there today!


----------



## poochie

This has been a crazy week with my weight on Monday I was down to 171. Thursday St Patricks day my weight climbed up 4 pounds. I worked so hard  with my Tae Bo in the am and pm this week to bring it back down, I even added a 2 mile walk with my poor mini schnauzer yesterday. She was so exhaused when we got home

The good news is I am back down to 172. But so difficult. I am back to my Special K with berries with skim milk for breakfast.  I also have been drinking Cranberry juice and eating carrots and almonds to bring balance back to my sparatic week.  

I have 3 months to lose my last 20 pounds for my ultimate goal


----------



## Rose&Mike

Julie--I originally bought the stick for my plantar. I have a knot that forms in my right calf (scar tissue?) that if I don't pay attention to it, it causes a lot of problems. This is what happened at Princess--I let it go to long. So then I tried new inserts and ended up with a knee issue (other leg!). Goodness! It really hurts to roll the knots out, but it's so worth it in the long run.

I'll be back tomorrow with more replies. Have a good night.


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

HI all!

I just spent over 2 hours updated my race report on my journal.  My boys are having an impromptu sleep over at my parents house.  My parents invited us out for dinner and I am not one to turn down a free meal so we graciously accepted.

I just had to pick the fajita's every since princess nancy brought them up earlier today.  They were so yummy.  We went to a place called pickles and they actually serve nice cold whole dill pickles in a bowl instead of your traditional bread basket.  They were good and my little guy nick had 3 of them.  This is where he gets his nick name: nicky pickle.  Poor kid.

Anyway I am enjoying my quite time at home and shortly will head to bed to get a good night sleep.  Tomorrow is my 5K and I am excited for it.

Talk to you all tomorrow.


----------



## cclovesdis

Evening All!

Today is day #2 of being OP and not bingeing!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I'm just a bit excited. 

I ate my veggies today, but I still feel like I should increase how much of them I eat. Another serving would have been a lot better. I made a WW recipe for dinner that would have been great if I didn't forget the salt. Well, it's not forgetting it, it's that I was so used to purposely omitting it that I don't add it. Unfortunately, it needed salt. I ate it the way I made it, but my parents added salt at the table. I'll probably add some salt when we eat the leftovers later in the week. Snack/dessert tonight was low fat strawberry frozen yogurt with a serving of defrosted to th point of being warm frozen strawberries. It was so simple, but delicious and felt like a big splurge that wasn't one at all.

I'm rambling. I apologize. Can you tell I'm just a bit excited about my OP day? 

 to everyone who lost this week and  to hose who need one.

Have a great, OP day tomorrow everyone!



Cupcaker said:


> Your salad sounds good.  I gave up meat for lent.  I actually like it since I am trying out new recipes, especially with seafood.  Did you give up something as well?



I suggested giving up meat for Lent to which I got a resounding "NO." In the end, I didn't give up anything. I am focusing on bettering myself as a person. I haven't had any soda yet either. 

If you get a chance, I'd love to hear about some of your seafood recipes. I love to try new seafood dishes.



Rose&Mike said:


> *The merge is coming! The merge is coming!*
> 
> What does this mean? Next Friday, March 25th, we will be merging the two Biggest Loser teams.



So excited for the merge!



Rose&Mike said:


> *QOTD, Friday March 18:  Reflect on the last ~12 weeks. What is one thing that has surprised you about your weight loss journey? Did you try something new? Were you able to accomplish something you didn't think you could? Was something easier or harder than you thought it would be?*



Well, I am up 15 pounds since the start of the challenge because I've binged so many times. But, I've broken my diet soda habit and that was much easier than I expected. I've also learned that if I put my mind to it, I can NOT binge.



Rose&Mike said:


> *QOTD--Saturday, March 19
> What are you doing for fun this weekend? How does it fit into your healthy lifestyle? Is it different than it might have been in the past?*



My friend and I went out to dinner last night. I fit dessert into my points. And, dessert was worth it. Sometimes, I'll get dessert but it's not worth it. This was very good. 



ScubaD said:


> Today I turn 50 and we have an open house during the evening hours for friends and family.  It is Seattle Mariner themed with all of the baseball trimmings (hot dogs, peanuts, cracker jack, etc) plus a few adult beverages and soda.  Plus the cakes are recreations of the wedding cakes from my daughter's and son's weddings, since I did no eat cake at the weddings (too busy).
> 
> Does it fit into my healthy lifestyle?  Not today, but I will not gorge myself, and I did my P90X this morning.
> 
> Dave



HAPPY BIRTHDAY!



saysay said:


> Hey, has anyone here used walking sticks? The weather is SO nice and while I am not ready to push myself running and do want my PF to heal just a bit more, was thinking of walking and thought I could burn more calories with those things.  Target has them for $19 which is not bad if I use them.



I was just thinking about those today. I'm interested in them too. I've heard that you burn more calories using them, but I don't remember where.


----------



## Rose&Mike

CC--congrats!!! 




mommyof2Pirates said:


> *We dont really have a whole lotta fun planned this weekend.  So its easier to be healthy.*  I did go out for a walk today with my boys and the dog.  We did 2 miles.  This time last year I probably would have just sat on the couch all day.
> 
> Tomorrow we are doing the 5K before our St Patricks Day parade, the change from last year is this time we are running, last year we just sat on our butts and cheered for everyone else while they ran.


Lindsay--I hope you have a fabulous race! The bolded comment made me smile. You did healthy things and I think you had fun! And what a cute nickname for Nick.



my3princes said:


> Our weekend is a bit different this weekend.  Last night Chris played lacrosse in the driveway with the boys for awhile then we spent a couple of hours in the sugarhouse boiling.  Today was typical morning of bowling followed by afternoon lacrosse.  We had a really good boy turnout.  I'm really worried about having enough girls for the program.  I'd hate to have to cancel all the girls games if we don't have enough players to field a team
> 
> Tomorrow I need to sort through and reorganize all of the equipment that needs to go out to the 5 coaches this week as well as printing all the paperwork that I need completed by parents.  This week will be very labor intensive for the program, but things should ease up after this week.  Hopefully just in time to start a new job (fingers crossed)


I hope all the other parents appreciate how much work you all put into this Deb!



poochie said:


> This has been a crazy week with my weight on Monday I was down to 171. Thursday St Patricks day my weight climbed up 4 pounds. I worked so hard  with my Tae Bo in the am and pm this week to bring it back down, I even added a 2 mile walk with my poor mini schnauzer yesterday. She was so exhaused when we got home
> 
> The good news is I am back down to 172. But so difficult. I am back to my Special K with berries with skim milk for breakfast.  I also have been drinking Cranberry juice and eating carrots and almonds to bring balance back to my sparatic week.
> 
> I have 3 months to lose my last 20 pounds for my ultimate goal


Congrats on getting back down to 172!


----------



## Rose&Mike

*QOTD--Sunday, March 20--Today's question is about stress eating. I will try to find an article for later. I know we have talked about stress eating before, but do you have a plan for handling stress? If you do, how's it working? If you don't why not?*

This question is for me, because I feel like I have been failing at handling stress lately. I'm staying at maintain, but I feel out of control. In the past I had these great ideas of meditating, and exercise, etc to handle stress. Well these past two weeks have not gone well, in regards to my plan for handling stress. I hate to meditate and I while I have been able to exercise, my biggest stress reliever is running and we all know how that's been going.

So I am re-evalutating my "stress plan". I am working more on preventative stuff so that when stuff pops up (which it will) that causes extra stress, I have a plan in place to handle it. For me this means managing my environment--when my house is a mess I get anxious. It means making a meal plan--if we have a plan we do better at eating at home and eating healthy. And I have decided to ease off on worrying about food when I'm stressed. I try to make the best choices I can. I get in my veggies. But if I need some extra carbs, then I have them. Stressing about my diet when I am stressed was making me more stressed! So, if I am eating my healthy meals and I have a brownie for dessert that day, the world is not going to end. I have also been working on finding some alternative forms of exercise. Stress happens, sometimes you just need to get through it.


----------



## tigger813

Happy 50th DAVE!!!! Have a super Dave! You have been doing so well! I'm so proud of you!!!!! 

Enjoy your day!

Long night! I knocked over my water at 3:50 this morning so I ended up on the couch since my side of the bed was soaking wet! I read for awhile and did finally fall back asleep!

Gotta go shower for church since I'm teaching Sunday school. I had a big bowl of fresh strawberries with some Splenda and a little bit of whipped cream! They were delicious! I may have to make some biscuits later. 

Have a great day! Keep those weigh ins coming. We're still behind by about 5 pounds! I will be using Friday weigh in since I was not very good last night!

TTFN


----------



## saysay

* 
QOTD--Sunday, March 20--Today's question is about stress eating. I will try to find an article for later. I know we have talked about stress eating before, but do you have a plan for handling stress? If you do, how's it working? If you don't why not?*

I am SUCH an emotional eater.  Its VERY hard to be healthy and stay on plan.  Of course when I feed the stress I find I am later regretting it and down, so its just a downward cycle.

I started the Body Flow Class at the gym.  LOVE IT.  Its TAi Chi, Pilates and Yoga combined. I thought it would be good for me releax and stretch and work my core. I always feel great the rest of the day. Maybe I need to do some Yoga every morning...hmm.

when I am stressed and want to eat, I will try to drink something - water, coffee or just something.   I try to keep celery and carrots on hand for when I want to just eat since they are so crunchy. If I want salt, on rare occasion I will salt the celery a bit.  I am not perfect though...I buy pringles for DD in the individual serving containers.  that way if I go through a stress binge its just one serving vs the whole can.

Sometimes I will say, no eating for 30 minutes and then usually by the time 30 minutes has passed, I am up for something healthy - fruit or veggies, or just not hungry.

I also have found my running has been marvelous for me. I am slow which is ok by me, but being outside really lifts my spirits. I hate to get up in the morning, but when I do get up early to get my exercise in, its just so beautiful outside. Its quiet also. I prefer exercising outside to indoors for sure, maybe its something in the sun.
-------------------------------------------------

I need to get moving today. Total slug yesterday!  My DD wants to ride her bike so thinking we will hit the path down by the river.

Happy First Day of Spring.


----------



## my3princes

Rose&Mike said:


> *QOTD--Sunday, March 20--Today's question is about stress eating. I will try to find an article for later. I know we have talked about stress eating before, but do you have a plan for handling stress? If you do, how's it working? If you don't why not?*
> 
> This question is for me, because I feel like I have been failing at handling stress lately. I'm staying at maintain, but I feel out of control. In the past I had these great ideas of meditating, and exercise, etc to handle stress. Well these past two weeks have not gone well, in regards to my plan for handling stress. I hate to meditate and I while I have been able to exercise, my biggest stress reliever is running and we all know how that's been going.
> 
> So I am re-evalutating my "stress plan". I am working more on preventative stuff so that when stuff pops up (which it will) that causes extra stress, I have a plan in place to handle it. For me this means managing my environment--when my house is a mess I get anxious. It means making a meal plan--if we have a plan we do better at eating at home and eating healthy. And I have decided to ease off on worrying about food when I'm stressed. I try to make the best choices I can. I get in my veggies. But if I need some extra carbs, then I have them. Stressing about my diet when I am stressed was making me more stressed! So, if I am eating my healthy meals and I have a brownie for dessert that day, the world is not going to end. I have also been working on finding some alternative forms of exercise. Stress happens, sometimes you just need to get through it.



When I get over stressed every area of my life shows it.  The house is a mess, all the food plans that I had been doing well at creating have gone out the window, all motivation has stopped and weight has been gained.  I really have to get the stress under control before anything improves.  I'm feeling good about the interview so I have already seen an improvement in energy and the fact that I've been sick means that I haven't been binge eating.  Maybe just maybe I'm on the upswing   I don't have any suggestions for stress management as obviously I don't have in under control


----------



## Disneywedding2010

*QOTD--Sunday, March 20--Today's question is about stress eating. I will try to find an article for later. I know we have talked about stress eating before, but do you have a plan for handling stress? If you do, how's it working? If you don't why not?*

I agree with my3princes. I have to get my stress under control before anything improves. I was doing really good there for a while working out, watching calories, making smart eating choices, etc. Well, then life got really stressful and I went back to drinking the sodas (after I'd gone 63 days without one). I've realized though that have one every now and again was/is helping keep my stress level down. I tell people all the  time "Dr Pepper is my drug of choice" . 

I was in the habit of if I got stressed I was getting on  the treadmill and just "walking away the stress". However, I've let my stress get the best of me and I need to get back on track of getting it under control. I need to quit stressing the little things I have no control over. Over the past 6 months I've started to have really bad chest pain when I'm stressed. I hate that feeling. So, I'm trying to keep my stress levels from getting that bad but its not easy some days.


----------



## poochie

Disneywedding2010 said:


> *QOTD--Sunday, March 20--Today's question is about stress eating. I will try to find an article for later. I know we have talked about stress eating before, but do you have a plan for handling stress? If you do, how's it working? If you don't why not?*




Handling stress eating. That is a tough one. I need to get out of the house. Maybe go to the mall and do some window shopping.  But I tend to go the route of boredom eating myself.  For example today. Sunday, my dh basically does not want to do anything but watch sports on tv.  I already did my morning workout and took a 1 mile walk with the dog.  Now I am watching boring TV and we just finished a bowl of popcorn with butter flavor.   Soooo bad. Heeeelllppppp


----------



## aamomma

QOTD:  I didn't realize until I read the question today, but I have been stress eating!!!!  I have been reasonably satisfied with how the weight loss has been going, so I had become more relaxed with my eating, then WHAMMO!!! stress hit - and between being busy and away from home, and just not having the energy to "think" about how to eat right, I have been making very poor decisions.  I let the water drinking go and went back to diet soda, I quit exercising, and I have felt yucky (for lack of a better word!) ever since.  I even forgot to PM my weight this week - although it was a "0".   Well, tomorrow is my official starting over day, although I will be good the rest of today.  I guess that long story was to say, I don't handle stress eating well.  But, that question was the kick I needed today, so thanks!!!


----------



## Rose&Mike

saysay said:


> *
> QOTD--Sunday, March 20--Today's question is about stress eating. I will try to find an article for later. I know we have talked about stress eating before, but do you have a plan for handling stress? If you do, how's it working? If you don't why not?*
> 
> I am SUCH an emotional eater.  Its VERY hard to be healthy and stay on plan.  Of course when I feed the stress I find I am later regretting it and down, so its just a downward cycle.
> 
> I started the Body Flow Class at the gym.  LOVE IT.  Its TAi Chi, Pilates and Yoga combined. I thought it would be good for me releax and stretch and work my core. I always feel great the rest of the day. Maybe I need to do some Yoga every morning...hmm.
> 
> when I am stressed and want to eat, I will try to drink something - water, coffee or just something.   I try to keep celery and carrots on hand for when I want to just eat since they are so crunchy. If I want salt, on rare occasion I will salt the celery a bit.  I am not perfect though...I buy pringles for DD in the individual serving containers.  that way if I go through a stress binge its just one serving vs the whole can.
> 
> Sometimes I will say, no eating for 30 minutes and then usually by the time 30 minutes has passed, I am up for something healthy - fruit or veggies, or just not hungry.
> 
> I also have found my running has been marvelous for me. I am slow which is ok by me, but being outside really lifts my spirits. I hate to get up in the morning, but when I do get up early to get my exercise in, its just so beautiful outside. Its quiet also. I prefer exercising outside to indoors for sure, maybe its something in the sun.
> -------------------------------------------------
> 
> I need to get moving today. Total slug yesterday!  My DD wants to ride her bike so thinking we will hit the path down by the river.
> 
> Happy First Day of Spring.


Running was a great stress reliever for me too. It sounds like you have some good ideas for dealing with stress. And part of the reason I think I failed in the past is I thought I had to be perfect. You don't have to be perfect, just keep moving forward. I hope you had fun with your DD.



my3princes said:


> When I get over stressed every area of my life shows it.  The house is a mess, all the food plans that I had been doing well at creating have gone out the window, all motivation has stopped and weight has been gained.  I really have to get the stress under control before anything improves.  I'm feeling good about the interview so I have already seen an improvement in energy and the fact that I've been sick means that I haven't been binge eating.  Maybe just maybe I'm on the upswing   I don't have any suggestions for stress management as obviously I don't have in under control


I hope things are on the upswing too. 


Disneywedding2010 said:


> *QOTD--Sunday, March 20--Today's question is about stress eating. I will try to find an article for later. I know we have talked about stress eating before, but do you have a plan for handling stress? If you do, how's it working? If you don't why not?*
> 
> I agree with my3princes. I have to get my stress under control before anything improves. I was doing really good there for a while working out, watching calories, making smart eating choices, etc. Well, then life got really stressful and I went back to drinking the sodas (after I'd gone 63 days without one). I've realized though that have one every now and again was/is helping keep my stress level down. I tell people all the  time "Dr Pepper is my drug of choice" .
> 
> I was in the habit of if I got stressed I was getting on  the treadmill and just "walking away the stress". However, I've let my stress get the best of me and I need to get back on track of getting it under control. I need to quit stressing the little things I have no control over. Over the past 6 months I've started to have really bad chest pain when I'm stressed. I hate that feeling. So, I'm trying to keep my stress levels from getting that bad but its not easy some days.


Letting go of the little things is hard sometimes. Could the chest pain be an anxiety symptom or did they diagnose it as something specific? 



poochie said:


> Handling stress eating. That is a tough one. I need to get out of the house. Maybe go to the mall and do some window shopping.  But I tend to go the route of boredom eating myself.  For example today. Sunday, my dh basically does not want to do anything but watch sports on tv.  I already did my morning workout and took a 1 mile walk with the dog.  Now I am watching boring TV and we just finished a bowl of popcorn with butter flavor.   Soooo bad. Heeeelllppppp


Getting out of the house is a good strategy. Hopefully the weather will get warm and stay warm! Next time try putting popcorn in a little tiny bowl and eat it as slow as you can. I am much better at limiting my portions when I use smaller plates/bowls.



aamomma said:


> QOTD:  I didn't realize until I read the question today, but I have been stress eating!!!!  I have been reasonably satisfied with how the weight loss has been going, so I had become more relaxed with my eating, then WHAMMO!!! stress hit - and between being busy and away from home, and just not having the energy to "think" about how to eat right, I have been making very poor decisions.  I let the water drinking go and went back to diet soda, I quit exercising, and I have felt yucky (for lack of a better word!) ever since.  I even forgot to PM my weight this week - although it was a "0".   Well, tomorrow is my official starting over day, although I will be good the rest of today.  I guess that long story was to say, I don't handle stress eating well.  But, that question was the kick I needed today, so thanks!!!


It's really easy to let things go. I have been terrible about water this week, too. Why does that always seem to be one of the first things to go? I hope you are back on track tomorrow!


----------



## Rose&Mike

I hope everyone had a good Sunday. I may not be on until tomorrow afternoon so here is the QOTD:

QOTD Monday, March 21
Switching gears, what is your favorite restaurant at WDW or DL? Why? Is there a restaurant you would like to try?


----------



## tigger813

QOTD: We loved Narcoosee's 2 years ago! Best meal I've ever eaten anywhere! I tried new foods and fell in love with that restaurant! We also loved Yachtsman in December! 

OMG! I've been working on Izzie's room, mainly her closet, since about 1pm and am nowhere close to finishing. She has so many books and so many little things in her room that it's making cleaning difficult. I have come up with about 3 bags of trash and 2-3 bags of old clothes including some of Brian's that were hanging in her closet since we share one. I planned on starting this on Wednesday but it's good that I started today or I would never finish by next Friday when I'm hopefully going away. The only reason I am stopping is because it's bedtime! I will hopefully get some work done in there after she goes to school in the morning and before we head up to NH to get our taxes done. I'll also work on it in the afternoon once we get home. 

Totally OP today but I haven't eaten a ton. I had strawberries for breakfast and then we had butter chicken over rice for lunch with a side salad. FOr supper we had sandwiches and some chips. I haven't really had much to drink today. I had some tea this morning and a mango rum with diet coke and some diet Mt. Dew this afternoon. I guess I will have water the rest of the evening. 

I hope to have the energy to get up and workout tomorrow morning. I pretty much took last week off from workouts due to exhaustion and foot issues. Hoping they will be better in the morning. I'll probably just try and do the 3 mile Pilates walk. I'll probably be able to control my eating better in the morning tomorrow and during the week. 

OK, I'm done rambling! I better go get that water!

TTFN


----------



## my3princes

Rose&Mike said:


> I hope everyone had a good Sunday. I may not be on until tomorrow afternoon so here is the QOTD:
> 
> QOTD Monday, March 21
> Switching gears, what is your favorite restaurant at WDW or DL? Why? Is there a restaurant you would like to try?



We're not too fussy.  We used to love Coral Reef, but it wasn't as good on the last trip.  We loved the food at the Turf Club (SSR), we love the atmosphere of the ESPN club, We love the character interaction at Chef Mickey's, we always hit Pecos Bill's when at MK.  The sundae are terrific at Beaches and Cream (gotta love the Kitchensink).


----------



## my3princes

It's been a very busy day here.  We all got hair cuts.  I spent way too many hours making spreadsheets and printing forms for Lacrosse.  Chris and I spent a couple of hours sorting through all the equipment for the various teams and making sure everyone has everything they need.  Placed an order for missing equipment.  Got a facebook group set up for our program and found time to cook dinner and watch the amazing race.


----------



## Disneywedding2010

*QOTD Monday, March 21
Switching gears, what is your favorite restaurant at WDW or DL? Why? Is there a restaurant you would like to try? *

My favorite restaurant at Disney (so far) is Sci Fi at Hollywood Studios. I know some people say the video is corny but I thought it was cool and I liked sitting in the car. 

The restaurant I want to try is Ohana's. We have reservations there  for our May trip.


----------



## Rose&Mike

tigger813 said:


> QOTD: We loved Narcoosee's 2 years ago! Best meal I've ever eaten anywhere! I tried new foods and fell in love with that restaurant! We also loved Yachtsman in December!
> 
> TTFN


Tracey--I hope your foot is feeling better. We love Narcoossee's. We have eaten there on 3 of our last 4 trips. We've always gotten such good service and they have good veggie choices. Twice we have seen WISHES from the balcony and once we saw it from the boat on the way back to MK. 



my3princes said:


> We're not too fussy.  We used to love Coral Reef, but it wasn't as good on the last trip.  We loved the food at the Turf Club (SSR), we love the atmosphere of the ESPN club, We love the character interaction at Chef Mickey's, we always hit Pecos Bill's when at MK.  The sundae are terrific at Beaches and Cream (gotta love the Kitchensink).


We've never been to Coral Reef or Turf Club--but I've heard good things about the Turf Club. And I like ESPN Club. They have g-f french fries!



Disneywedding2010 said:


> *QOTD Monday, March 21
> Switching gears, what is your favorite restaurant at WDW or DL? Why? Is there a restaurant you would like to try? *
> 
> My favorite restaurant at Disney (so far) is Sci Fi at Hollywood Studios. I know some people say the video is corny but I thought it was cool and I liked sitting in the car.
> 
> The restaurant I want to try is Ohana's. We have reservations there  for our May trip.


I've heard the sci fi is fun, but with a party of 3 we haven't tried it cause I didn't want anyone to have to sit by themself. And I have heard great things about Ohana.

QOTD--My favorites right now are Narcoossee, Boma and Captain's Grill at Yacht Club (I think that's what it's called.) They were all really nice to me on our last trip, which was my first g-f trip. Boma was great! I had so many choices and the chef was so nice. He even made me a special g-f dessert plate with two g-f zebra domes, a couple of other choices and some fresh berries. The g-f zebra domes were fabulous! I would like to try California Grill. Oh, and for everyone who likes to stay in the BW area--Fresh Market (which is at either Swan or Dolphin--can't remember--is really good for breakfast. The offer a dvc discount and they are only a short walk. 

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## tigger813

Morning friends,

 this morning! Our weekend is Queechee is a no go! The condo that got flooded won't be ready by the weekend! We are still all planning on getting together but not sure what yet. I made some suggestions but we'll have to wait and see what others say. I just need a weekend off! I've worked the last 3 weekends and I've been so wiped out lately that I just need a break! Had a bad dream last night and then kept waking up every few hours! So, of course, that means I didn't get up to work out this morning. This does not bode well for the scale this week! I will try really hard for tomorrow and maybe later today though I still have a ton of work in Izzie's room to take care of. I think I'll leave her at the neighbor's for a little longer after we get back from getting our taxes done. My living room, the hallway and her room are close to being impassable! Need to bring up a few boxes to put stuff in so it can get in the attic and at some point I need to bring tubs down from the attic to go through those clothes and get rid of a lot of them.

Off for my second try at getting Ash up. She wanted to go to the wellness center but we can't go if she doesn't GET OUT OF BED!!!! 

TTFN


----------



## Princess Nancy

Yesterday my Mom had brunch for my Birthday. Dh and I had lots of running around to do so I let DD 11 stay with and play for the day. Got lots done. Ate well yada yada yada, went and got dd and headed home.

I was driving home, we were all tired, it was dark, there is construction on the highway, it is only about a 20 minute drive from my Mom's, but still a busy day.

I ran over something HUGE in the road! I was definitely doing the speed limit, in the slow lane and NOT talking on the cell! 

The girls and I are fine, but my van is not   A guy was on his way home from a gymnastics meet and the gym mats flew out of the back of his pick up! grrrr. 

So I told the officer he needed to write on the report that it was my birthday and that meant that I get a NEW car!! 

I am off to call the insurance companies!! Wish me an easy road!


----------



## my3princes

Princess Nancy said:


> Yesterday my Mom had brunch for my Birthday. Dh and I had lots of running around to do so I let DD 11 stay with and play for the day. Got lots done. Ate well yada yada yada, went and got dd and headed home.
> 
> I was driving home, we were all tired, it was dark, there is construction on the highway, it is only about a 20 minute drive from my Mom's, but still a busy day.
> 
> I ran over something HUGE in the road! I was definitely doing the speed limit, in the slow lane and NOT talking on the cell!
> 
> The girls and I are fine, but my van is not   A guy was on his way home from a gymnastics meet and the gym mats flew out of the back of his pick up! grrrr.
> 
> So I told the officer he needed to write on the report that it was my birthday and that meant that I get a NEW car!!
> 
> I am off to call the insurance companies!! Wish me an easy road!



Belated Happy Birthday.  So sorry about the car.  I hope things can work out with an easy positive outcome for you.


----------



## tigger813

Afternoon,

Quick stop in while I let my huge lunch digest! I had a burger and onion rings at Cracker Barrel. BIG MISTAKE as now I feel yucky!!!!! Oh well, I'll just drink a lot of water and have a shake for supper.

Got our taxes done...that's a relief! It's snowing like crazy here and starting to accumulate! I really hate WINTER!!!! I need to get back to work on Izzie's room. I put stuff in a box for church and I also have started a pile for one of the schools. I wish I didn't have to go out to dancing tonight so I could just work and not be interrupted! Wednesday will be the day to finish if I actually can get more done today! I will only have Wednesday morning as Izzie has a dentist appt in the afternoon!

Time to refocus and get to work!

TTFN


----------



## Bungle

I gained this week 

I almost didn't post it because I didn't want team mickey to lose the weigh in but decided its best to stay honest. 

Sorry guys.


----------



## Rose&Mike

*Tracey*--snow. Uggh. I hope you are able to work something out so that you can get away for the weekend.

*Princess Nancy*--Happy belated birthday! I am so sorry about your van, but so glad everyone was ok. I hope the insurance stuff goes ok.

*Bungle*--I'm glad you are still around. The good thing about the teams is that it made it easier to chat when we had so many participants. The bad thing in some ways is, that I worry that some folks will drop out because they don't want to let other people down. At the end of the day we all just want you to keep working on being healthy. The competition makes it fun, but we certainly don't want to discourage anyone. Hang in there.


----------



## my3princes

Very frustrated.  It snowed pretty hard around here for awhile today.  Schools decided to cancel afterschool activities.  That means lacrosse is cancelled as we can't use the school gym.  That means I took tonight off for nothing   It also means that there are sure to be people that have no idea that it is cancelled and they will show up and NOT be happy.  The roads are wet, but not at all slippery.


----------



## saysay

QOTD Monday, March 21
Switching gears, what is your favorite restaurant at WDW or DL? Why? Is there a restaurant you would like to try? 

I have never had the meal plan and heck only been to WDW and DL 2 times each...but I love eating at Cafe Tortuga.  Its relatively inexpensive and they give you a TON of food.  You can easily split a burrito and LOVE the fixin' bar.  On the princess weekend I got a taco salad, loaded it up with lettuce and tomatoe a little cheese a lot of salsa...ate the inside of the salad...and loaded it up again.  Yep, I was hungry!  

In DL I would LOVE to try the Blue Bayou restaurant by POTC.  It is so peaceful in there...why they didn't recreate this at WDW is beyond me as its amazing.  Plus the ride is longer and I like it better.  

OK team, kick my butt.  I went to McD's today and without a thought double cheeseburger value meal.  Sheesh....plus over the weekend, not bad, but didn't write down what I ate and you know I think I overdid it a little.  Oh well, NOW is another minute to start over.  I haven't been working out either, but will do the gym tomorrow.

Nancy, sorry about your birthday.....did you get a new car?


----------



## Cupcaker

Happy Monday! I was able to do ok eating wise until yesterday, but I will get over it.  It has been raining cats and dogs over here.  Where is the warm weather???

QOTD: I have been loving liberty tree tavern.  They have yummy honey butter.  I loved it so much that I made some for thanksgiving.

Happy Birthday Dave and Nancy!! I hope you had a blast at your party Dave.  Sorry to hear about your car Nancy.  Im glad everyone is ok and that youre thinking of getting a new car


----------



## ScubaD

Cupcaker said:


> Happy Monday! I was able to do ok eating wise until yesterday, but I will get over it.  It has been raining cats and dogs over here.  Where is the warm weather???
> 
> QOTD: I have been loving liberty tree tavern.  They have yummy honey butter.  I loved it so much that I made some for thanksgiving.
> 
> Happy Birthday Dave and Nancy!! I hope you had a blast at your party Dave.  Sorry to hear about your car Nancy.  Im glad everyone is ok and that youre thinking of getting a new car



Thanks Cupcake,

I had a wonderful time.  We had probably over 50 friends and family wondering the halls, watching March Madness, and eating.

I did stay within Weight Watchers points, although I used most of my extra weekly points on Saturday and Sunday, and I managed to stay on top of my P90X workouts.

I should stay close to weight on weigh-in day this Thursday.  Thanks for your thoughts.

Dave


----------



## Disneywedding2010

*Evening Team Mickey!*

I had a very productive day today. 

I got up around 8 and got ready for my training session. I had 4 scrambled eggs with a glass of milk. Got to  the gym with no traffic whatsoever (trust me that's not very common here at around 930am) and Joel kicked my butt. I came home and lounged around for an hour waiting for Alan to come home. I was just dosing off when he walked through the front door. We jumped in the car and went to Wally World so I could get a new swim suit, back pack (for my gym stuff) and insoles for my shoes. Then we grabbed Subway for lunch. 

He ran me home so I could finish up the  paper that's due tonight. I got it done and pretty much have lounged for the past 2 hours since finishing the paper. He should be home in a few minutes and we're headed to dinner. We had ribs thawed out but dingle dork Alan forgot to put them in the crockpot. We'll go through a drive thru and make it home in time to watch Monday Night Raw (wrestling for those of you who have no idea what that is).


----------



## dumbo_buddy

QOTD: dh and i have the same favorite restaurant (which doesn't happen often! lol!) we love the hollywood brown derby. we haven't been there in a while since it's kind of expensive and we didn't want to run the chance of the baby having a meltdown. it's so good! 

yum. i wish i was in disney now!


----------



## Rose&Mike

my3princes said:


> Very frustrated.  It snowed pretty hard around here for awhile today.  Schools decided to cancel afterschool activities.  That means lacrosse is cancelled as we can't use the school gym.  That means I took tonight off for nothing   It also means that there are sure to be people that have no idea that it is cancelled and they will show up and NOT be happy.  The roads are wet, but not at all slippery.


Aww Deb. That stinks. I hope you didn't have too many parent issues.


saysay said:


> QOTD Monday, March 21
> Switching gears, what is your favorite restaurant at WDW or DL? Why? Is there a restaurant you would like to try?
> 
> I have never had the meal plan and heck only been to WDW and DL 2 times each...but I love eating at Cafe Tortuga.  Its relatively inexpensive and they give you a TON of food.  You can easily split a burrito and LOVE the fixin' bar.  On the princess weekend I got a taco salad, loaded it up with lettuce and tomatoe a little cheese a lot of salsa...ate the inside of the salad...and loaded it up again.  Yep, I was hungry!
> 
> In DL I would LOVE to try the Blue Bayou restaurant by POTC.  It is so peaceful in there...why they didn't recreate this at WDW is beyond me as its amazing.  Plus the ride is longer and I like it better.
> 
> OK team, kick my butt.  I went to McD's today and without a thought double cheeseburger value meal.  Sheesh....plus over the weekend, not bad, but didn't write down what I ate and you know I think I overdid it a little.  Oh well, NOW is another minute to start over.  I haven't been working out either, but will do the gym tomorrow.
> 
> Nancy, sorry about your birthday.....did you get a new car?


Where is Cafe Tortuga??? And you're right every minute you have a chance to start over. Enjoy the gym tomorrow.



Cupcaker said:


> Happy Monday! I was able to do ok eating wise until yesterday, but I will get over it.  It has been raining cats and dogs over here.  Where is the warm weather???
> 
> QOTD: I have been loving liberty tree tavern.  They have yummy honey butter.  I loved it so much that I made some for thanksgiving.
> 
> Happy Birthday Dave and Nancy!! I hope you had a blast at your party Dave.  Sorry to hear about your car Nancy.  Im glad everyone is ok and that youre thinking of getting a new car


We had warm weather today--80! But it's supposed to be yucky cold again this weekend. 



ScubaD said:


> Thanks Cupcake,
> 
> I had a wonderful time.  We had probably over 50 friends and family wondering the halls, watching March Madness, and eating.
> 
> I did stay within Weight Watchers points, although I used most of my extra weekly points on Saturday and Sunday, and I managed to stay on top of my P90X workouts.
> 
> I should stay close to weight on weigh-in day this Thursday.  Thanks for your thoughts.
> 
> Dave


Dave--so glad you had fun. I hope your weigh in is kind to you.

I wanted to ask about p90x--is there a lot of squats/lunges??? I am supposed to be avoiding them for a little while and I'm looking for something else to do.




dumbo_buddy said:


> QOTD: dh and i have the same favorite restaurant (which doesn't happen often! lol!) we love the hollywood brown derby. we haven't been there in a while since it's kind of expensive and we didn't want to run the chance of the baby having a meltdown. it's so good!
> 
> yum. i wish i was in disney now!


I have never been to Brown Derby. We've talked about it though. What did you like about it?

I hope everyone has a nice on plan evening.


----------



## tigger813

Good evening!

All weigh ins have been put in. I will post results tomorrow night when I stop cleaning Izzie's room again for the night.

Still feeling quite exhausted but I felt a sense of accomplishment while cleaning Izzie's room. I think I should be able to finish it tomorrow afternoon. I will be coming home at 2:15 so I will have about an hour to work alone on the room. I hope to do Ash's closet and room on Wednesday morning. I'll have Brian do the dance pick up tomorrow night so I can keep working until I finish.

We're watching Chuck right now and I hope to go to bed early! I have two hot stone massages to give tomorrow. I want to start the day off right and workout! Really I do!!!!! No more excuses!

Going to the Cape this weekend instead of VT. The condo clean-up is no where's near done. We're staying at a great place with a pool, hot tub, bar and workout room! Maybe even play some tennis! I'll be bringing my aloe, tea and shake stuff with me to keep me on track. I'm really excited about getting away for the weekend. I really need it!

Need to get some stuff taken care of before bed!

TTFN


----------



## saysay

Rose and all...

Oops .....its Tortuga Tavern is across from Pirates of the Carribean.  Its only open for lunch i think.....used to be El Pirata y Perico...just changed names, mostly the same food.  You know its not the best food in the world....BUT you can really stretch your $$ and if you get the taco salad and don't eat the bowl, you can really fill up.


----------



## dis-happy

saysay said:


> Rose and all...
> 
> Oops .....its Tortuga Tavern is across from Pirates of the Carribean.  Its only open for lunch i think.....used to be El Pirata y Perico...just changed names, mostly the same food.  You know its not the best food in the world....BUT you can really stretch your $$ and if you get the taco salad and don't eat the bowl, you can really fill up.




They CHANGED the name??  How did I miss this?  We've always referred to it as the "Pirate Taco Place" and have managed to eat there a few times when it was actually open.


----------



## tigger813

Woohoo! I got up and worked out this morning! First time in over a week! I guess I just needed that break! I find that when I have had a long run of working out 5-6 days a week when I take a week off it really helps me! I did the 3 mile Pilates walk! My other WATP DVD should be arriving any day now! I got a shipment notice. They ended up not waiting for Kingdom Keepers IV to ship! 

Ash is going on a field trip today so I packed her a bag lunch. I need to make sure I didn't put too much in it. I should go wake her up so she can have a good breakfast this morning as I don't know the schedule for eating for her today. It's a space field trip at the Christa McAuliffe Center in Framingham. She is so excited about this. She was worried she would have trouble sleeping last night. 

Got two clients today so I won't be back on until later today. I also really need to try and finish Izzie's room this afternoon. I think I'll send Brian to the transfer station tonight on the way to pick up Ash and her friend from dancing. Once I'm home today I don't want to leave the house at all!!!!

TTFN


----------



## Rose&Mike

tigger813 said:


> Going to the Cape this weekend instead of VT. The condo clean-up is no where's near done. We're staying at a great place with a pool, hot tub, bar and workout room! Maybe even play some tennis! I'll be bringing my aloe, tea and shake stuff with me to keep me on track. I'm really excited about getting away for the weekend. I really need it!
> 
> Need to get some stuff taken care of before bed!
> 
> TTFN


I'm glad it's going to work out. Glad you were able to get a workout in today.



saysay said:


> Rose and all...
> 
> Oops .....its Tortuga Tavern is across from Pirates of the Carribean.  Its only open for lunch i think.....used to be El Pirata y Perico...just changed names, mostly the same food.  You know its not the best food in the world....BUT you can really stretch your $$ and if you get the taco salad and don't eat the bowl, you can really fill up.


We have never eaten there. I think it was closed a lot of times. Isn't there a parrot out front?


Things have been slowing down around here a bunch. I want to encourage everyone who is still hanging around to stick with it. Remember it's not a race, but a journey. You are going to have good days and bad days. Good weeks and bad weeks even. The important thing is to keep moving forward. If you are stuck, pay extra attention to Healthy Habits for the week. Or talk about it. I have found sometimes just talking about it gets me back on plan. One thing I have tried in the past, is that when I really wanted junk, I would post it first. There's something about putting it in writing that kept me from going crazy. Hang in there.


*Just a reminder that the merge is coming on Friday. Thank you to tggrrstarr (Kelli) for volunteering to coach that first week. On Friday we will begin chatting on the main thread. If you have any questions please let me know.*

Have a great day!


----------



## Rose&Mike

*QOTD--Tuesday, March 22 Have you ever been to WDW during one of the seasonal times (Food and Wine or the flower show or Christmas, etc). What did you think???*


----------



## dumbo_buddy

Rose&Mike said:


> I have never been to Brown Derby. We've talked about it though. What did you like about it?



you MUST try brown derby! the food is a tad more upscale (thus if you're on the dining plan it's 2 credits) but well worth it. john usually gets either meat or fish and i always get their cob salad (gluten free? no?). the first time we were there i had just been put on metformin for insulin resistance and was really hard core about watching my sugar. the chef came out and made me a special dessert and even gave me a different dressing for the salad. check out their menu. it's really delicious! i've since eased off BIG time off the sugar thing (obviously because i did nothing but drink margaritas after the princess). we were there when i was eating more normal things and i had a fish dish that was amazing!



tigger813 said:


> Going to the Cape this weekend instead of VT. The condo clean-up is no where's near done. We're staying at a great place with a pool, hot tub, bar and workout room! Maybe even play some tennis! I'll be bringing my aloe, tea and shake stuff with me to keep me on track. I'm really excited about getting away for the weekend. I really need it!
> 
> Need to get some stuff taken care of before bed!
> 
> TTFN



where on the cape? have a great time! i love cape cod. i used to go with my friend's family during the summer! (it was nice having rich friends! lol!)



saysay said:


> Rose and all...
> 
> Oops .....its Tortuga Tavern is across from Pirates of the Carribean.  Its only open for lunch i think.....used to be El Pirata y Perico...just changed names, mostly the same food.  You know its not the best food in the world....BUT you can really stretch your $$ and if you get the taco salad and don't eat the bowl, you can really fill up.



they JUST changed it! i'd like to go next time we're there!



Rose&Mike said:


> *QOTD--Tuesday, March 22 Have you ever been to WDW during one of the seasonal times (Food and Wine or the flower show or Christmas, etc). What did you think???*



i have been there during the christmas season. the first two weeks in december are "empty" and a great time to go! this past december i took my 17 month old by myself. ok, that part sucked, but disney itself was awesome! 

i'd like to go during food and wine sometime but that will have to wait until kids are older i think. i'd want them to be open to trying things and right now my son eats...nothing! we own DVC at beach club so hopefully we'd be able to get our stay there or at boardwalk during that time so it's a much easier commute to epcot 

************************
i didn't eat all that well yesterday. felt kind of poopy yesterday but at night i felt better and chowed down. our family friends (DS calls them nanny and pappa) are like, THE best cooks in the world. "nanny" is old school italian and, ah, just makes the most amazing things. and "pappa joe" is from dublin which wouldn't normally mean good food (lol!) but he's learned over the last 40 years from nanny and he's an amazing cook too. oh, and he makes some awesome irish food too. anyway, they made this soup that had chicken, tortellini, dumplings, barley, carrots and onions in it. made in a pressure cooker. it was so good. probably not the best but certainly not the worst thing.

ok, i'm obsessed with food today! have to go get thomas out of his crib. he's making some really weird noises in there. have a great day. i'm going out of a run today b/c i finally nailed down a high school girl to come over 2x week for an hour! sucks that each workout will cost me $10 but hey, my health and sanity are worth it, right? i'll just cut back other places like on delivery!  it's going to be 53 today but then tomorrow is snow and the rest of the week looks gross. where is spring??


----------



## tea pot

Good Morning Team Mickey

Don't you just love a Brand New Day 

It makes me think of Anne of Avonlea 
When she said that tomorrow is a brand new day with no mistakes in it.

QOTD

We've been to all 3 and and We Love Love the Flower Show and WDW the first week of December for all of the Christmas celebrations. 

Actually we are headed down on Sunday April 3 for this year's Flower Show,
 We try to go every year and then I'll be heading down to St Pete to stay with my daughter for a week or so. 
I'm so looking forward to this trip especially since it snowed here yesterday.
I'm really ready for spring.
 My daughter is a runner and has been going to boot camp and hot yoga on the weekends.   I haven't seen her since Christmas and sure miss her. 
I know she'll help me stay on track

Have a Great Day


----------



## my3princes

Rose&Mike said:


> *QOTD--Tuesday, March 22 Have you ever been to WDW during one of the seasonal times (Food and Wine or the flower show or Christmas, etc). What did you think???*




We've done Flower and Garden, MNSSHP, MVMCP and P&PP.  We loved all of them.  They were each a different experience and a nice twist to the typical.

Busy day.  Subbing this am, then bringing a 2nd grade class to the sugarhouse then off to lacrosse.  Not sure when I'll be able to check in.


----------



## KristiMc

Good morning,

Only 3 days till we leave for our cruise!!!  I am so excited.

QOTD:  We have been to Food & Wine twice and loved it.  I love World Showcase and this makes it even better.  On our last trip we took the kids to the Neverland Club for the night and DH and I had date night at WS.  We used snack credits and shared snacks around the world.


----------



## tigger813

QOTD: We have to F&G twice, F&W once, and down at Christmas twice (first week in December both times). We loved each time we've been, but we always love our trips. DH and I were hoping to go down at F&W this fall but my parents won't be up here at that time like we had hoped. We have also been in the summer but it's just so hot and humid then. I still want to go down in Feb. sometime. Our next scheduled trip is PCC 3.0 and we hope to do WWoHP again and also spend a few days at WDW!

Nancy- We are staying at the Cove at Yarmouth. We've stayed there several times before.

Tummy is still upset from that greasy burger yesterday. Hoping my tea and water with aloe will help with that. 

Waiting for my boss to get here. I have a 10:30 client and a 12:30 client today and then home to do more cleaning! I made some good progress last night but still a lot to do. Also need to clean out her drawers and her junk drawer. My goal is to finish that by 7:30 tonight.

TTFN


----------



## ScubaD

Dave--so glad you had fun. I hope your weigh in is kind to you.

I wanted to ask about p90x--is there a lot of squats/lunges??? I am supposed to be avoiding them for a little while and I'm looking for something else to do.



Hi Rose,
Yes there are squats and lunges, however for every type of exercise in P90X they show you modified moves that remove alot of the bending extremes to easier moves, if that makes sense.  Now I have not done the modified moves since my pride will not allow for that (a guy thing I guess) so I would rather die on the floor doing the extreme that be thought of a wuss.

I will say though since I am not able to do a full pull-up I do use a chair to aid me in that part of the exercise.


----------



## ScubaD

Several weeks ago I posted that I will be taking my 90 day photos for my 
P90X circuit and someone asked if I would share them with my teammates.  I have been debating this idea ever since then and I believe I will.  Photos will be taken this Friday as I prepare to send in my WIN numbers to Connie96.

I do not believe I ever looked like the contestants at the beginning of "The Biggest Loser", but I did start this program at 296.6 pounds (Oh, whatever happened to my college football body??!!).  So that is my warning to everyone.

"See" you all on Friday

Dave


----------



## HappyMatt

*QOTD--Tuesday, March 22 Have you ever been to WDW during one of the seasonal times (Food and Wine or the flower show or Christmas, etc). What did you think???*

We have been to all 3. Food and Wine is fun, but it is tough with the kids because they get bored quickly. It is nice to grab some different and interesting food while touring World Showcase. The Flower Show is pretty. I enjoy the topiaries. Christmas time is our favorite time at Disney World. We love the decorations, especially at the Deluxe Resorts.


----------



## my3princes

ScubaD said:


> Several weeks ago I posted that I will be taking my 90 day photos for my
> P90X circuit and someone asked if I would share them with my teammates.  I have been debating this idea ever since then and I believe I will.  Photos will be taken this Friday as I prepare to send in my WIN numbers to Connie96.
> 
> I do not believe I ever looked like the contestants at the beginning of "The Biggest Loser", but I did start this program at 296.6 pounds (Oh, whatever happened to my college football body??!!).  So that is my warning to everyone.
> 
> "See" you all on Friday
> 
> Dave



I'm glad that you decided to share.  I'm sure it is an amazing difference.  I know that Chris had a huge change when he did P90X.  At the end he did double sessions (morning and night) to get ready for our cruise.  Of course we did the cruise and he never got back on track.  Soon, he says he'll be on track soon.


----------



## saysay

Thanks Rose for your words of wisdom regarding this is a journey and maybe posting when we want junk.  

Yesterday McDonalds...YIKES!  I am trying to be more nutritious and well that won't cut it!  I am back on track today though. I was going to gym today for some cardio and the Body Flow class...which is like taking a drug for relaxation...and core strengthing..... some Bike Ride to the State Capital cut me off 2 times.  I wanted to go when DD was at preschool, so just came home and did bike in basement....great interval workout suggested by Active.com. 15min warmup, 30sec HARD then 3 min moderate, repeat intervals 2 or 3 times then 10 min cooldown.  I feel great and had a nice smoothie with some protein powder.  I need to get up early and get on that bike!  

QOTD?  Going to WDW During Special times

First time I went to DL was between Xmas and New Years.  It was crowded adn raining and we still had a BLAST.  Enough DH wanted to go to WDW in the spring.  We hit the Flower & Garden Festival which was fun and the week we went very low crowds..though this year that week is Easter.  We went back to DL early december last year and it was PERFECT!  Love the Xmas decor.


----------



## Cupcaker

QOTD: The last time I was at WDW, it was during the food and wine festival.  I thought it was a good way to use my snack credits and eat around the world.  On a solo trip, I was there during the Christmas party time.  I really liked that one and would go back.  Hopefully I will be there one day for the Halloween party.

*Rose*- wow thats some great weather!

*Tracey*- glad you are able to get away for the weekend after all. 

*Nancy*- that soup sounds delicious.  Yay for getting a sitter.  Sanity is definitely worth $10

*Deb*- Have a good day today

*Tea pot*- I also love brand new days

*Kristi*- How exciting to be leaving for your cruise in just a few days!


As you can all see, I felt a little smiley today  I guess working on my cruise stuff has been making me happy.  I have tons of school work to do, but Id rather be doing disney stuff  Last night I was working on my fish extender.  I am making an applique mickey and minnie to peek out from the pockets of the FE.  I really do need to start working on the save the dates for the wedding.  Hopefully with the day off I have on friday, I can start on that.

Have a great day everyone!

Jeanette


----------



## Disneywedding2010

*QOTD--Tuesday, March 22 Have you ever been to WDW during one of the seasonal times (Food and Wine or the flower show or Christmas, etc). What did you think???*

We went the week of Christmas last year. I loved the atmosphere and all the  decorations. We are only taking one trip next year (during marathon weekend in Jan). So, I told Alan 2013 we're going back during the first of December.


----------



## Disneywedding2010

I had a list of things I wanted  to get done today but my chest has decided to hurt  so I think I'll be taking it easy today. May needs to get here fast. I need a freaking vacation!


----------



## my3princes

I subbed for 3 8th grade science classes this morning.  I haven't subbed in 4+ months and the kids were determined to test their limits.  I only sent one to the office, but several will probably not like what the teacher has to say tomorrow.  I guess they'll know better next time. 

Came home and ate lunch then headed to the sugar house.  It was my youngest son's class trip, but I didn't set it up, SIL did.  It went well and DS said it was fun and thanked his aunt.  My Dad came down and boiled so they got the whole experience as well as a bowl of ice cream with maple syrup and some milk with maple syrup.  DS loves maple milk.  SIL also gave each of them a maple candy.  There was plenty of wet snow so they built a snow fort in their extra time.  I bet they'll be exhausted when they get back to school  I kept DS home as it didn't make sense for him to ride the bus back to school just to turn around and ride it home again. 

After 4 trips to the basement and 4 out to the car, I think I got all of the girls lacrosse equipment loaded.  We're off in five minutes to pick up oldest at school.  He has the first day of lacrosse try outs for high school today at 3:30 PM.  Hopefully he'll not be nervous around the older boys.

And just to be clear.  I did not sample the syrup, milk or ice cream.  I had my planned lunch and came home to a stick of WW cheese.  OP and I got alot of exercise and have been on my feet since 7 AM


----------



## dumbo_buddy

my3princes said:


> And just to be clear.  I did not sample the syrup, milk or ice cream.  I had my planned lunch and came home to a stick of WW cheese.  OP and I got alot of exercise and have been on my feet since 7 AM



 you are the woman! i probably would have eaten everything in sight!!


----------



## tggrrstarr

Rose&Mike said:


> *QOTD--Tuesday, March 22 Have you ever been to WDW during one of the seasonal times (Food and Wine or the flower show or Christmas, etc). What did you think???*



We've done Halloween 3 times.  I love Halloween, especially at Disney 
Strangely enough, even though we were at disney twice during F&W, we've never done it.  Picky eater, my DH!  
I can't take vacation at Christmas, so I've never done it  I had never thought about F&G til this year, now I am dying to do it.  I almost had DH convinced to do it after our cruise next year, but no such luck. 

QOTD favorite WDW restaurant 
So many choices!  My DH's favorite is now one of mine too, just from ordering differently and expanding my tastes- Coral Reef!  I also love Narcoossee's, Kona and Cape May Cafe.  Oh yeah, Garden View Tea Lounge. 

So, I've been reading along the last few days, but I've been so consumed with cruise researching I haven't been posting. I've been on plan except for Sunday night, I went a little overboard with dinner.  
We got KFC, and I was planning on eating the grilled chicken with a little mashed potatoes and green beans.  Well they left out my veggies!  I was annoyed, so I ate not one, but two of the biscuits.  They just tasted so good, those little 180 calorie bombs.  I adjusted by going outside for a run.  In the rain.  It really felt good though.  It hadn't been raining while I was getting ready, so when I stepped out and it was starting, I just went with it.  Now it's supposed to snow again this weekend, I just wish the weather would make up it's mind already.


----------



## Princess Nancy

So good news (or bad maybe) my car damage is not so bad so I will just get it fixed. I think I will do the minimum repairs and drive it another year or so. In the meantime I am dealing with all the repair issues and rental car, just a pain.

I am really staying OP this week, I am ONE FREAKING POUND away from the goal I set for this challenge!!!! When I set the goal to lose 20 pounds and joined I really had no idea how I would achieve it. DH, DS and I have all lost and the support has been terrific!!! My parents went on a diet too! It is great to have all the support! This board and IRL.

Next I will set a goal to lose 15 pounds bu June 12, our family vacation! I will look better in my swimsuit!!! I have lots of trips planned this summer and they all center on swimsuit attire!! LOL!!

While I enjoy this board and have DONE Disney, I think I have kind of out grown it. We've taken the kids, ran the Half Marathon, seen the Osborn lights and done Mickey's Not so Scary Halloween Party. Kids and DH are ready to go again, but I would rather lie on the beach or cruise.  If we do head to Orlando in October for a conference my DH has for work, we will go to the parks, but will probably do a waterpark and check out the Harry Potter area at Universal. My kids are 18 16 and 12, so the thrill rides are more their speed. 

Last trip we spent a whole day doing The American Idol Experience. Megan 14 at the time won the first show of the day, competed that night! The girl that won her show, went to Hollywood on American Idol!! So Cool!

Dang, the girls just opened some Girls Scout Cookies!!!!!!!!!!! MUST RESIST! LOL!!

Dave, you are ONE brave soul!!! I have taken my "Biggest Loser" pics with my cell phone. I showed my DD and DH but noone else!. BUT WOW, it really shows a difference! I am wearing workout pants and sportsbra! My tummy is sooo much smaller which I knew, but my booty and my arms --- wowie!! (not to toot my own horn, but if I don't who will, ya know? lol!) Those pics are a real motivator!!!

I am really looking forward to SEEING you!!

Have a great rest of the week everyone!!


----------



## jking6

Just wanted to touch base today. This is the first day I have been on the computer since last week. I had to stay in the hospital much longer than they thought. I got home late yesterday afternoon. the good news is the pathology report came back and it has not reached my Lymphnodes.
for the next week or so its flatin bed toes above the nose. then hopefully back to work and all will be well. Thank you all for your wonderful thoughts and prayers.


----------



## tigger813

jking6 said:


> Just wanted to touch base today. This is the first day I have been on the computer since last week. I had to stay in the hospital much longer than they thought. I got home late yesterday afternoon. the good news is the pathology report came back and it has not reached my Lymphnodes.
> for the next week or so its flatin bed toes above the nose. then hopefully back to work and all will be well. Thank you all for your wonderful thoughts and prayers.



Glad to hear the good pathology report! Take it easy and keep us up to date!!!!


----------



## keenercam

my3princes said:


> I subbed for 3 8th grade science classes this morning.
> ....
> 
> After 4 trips to the basement and 4 out to the car, I think I got all of the girls lacrosse equipment loaded.
> 
> ....
> 
> And just to be clear.  I did not sample the syrup, milk or ice cream.  I had my planned lunch and came home to a stick of WW cheese.  OP and I got alot of exercise and have been on my feet since 7 AM



Deb - You totally rock!! First of all, I give you SOOO much credit for dealing with 3 classes of junior high school students. EEK!  That took courage!
You must be exhausted from all those trips to the basement and lugging equipment.  What a great workout!  Kudos to you on not sampling any of the maple goodies. I am very, very impressed!



Princess Nancy said:


> So good news (or bad maybe) my car damage is not so bad so I will just get it fixed.
> ...
> 
> I am really staying OP this week, I am ONE FREAKING POUND away from the goal I set for this challenge!!!! When I set the goal to lose 20 pounds and joined I really had no idea how I would achieve it. DH, DS and I have all lost and the support has been terrific!!! My parents went on a diet too! It is great to have all the support! This board and IRL.
> 
> ....
> 
> Last trip we spent a whole day doing The American Idol Experience. Megan 14 at the time won the first show of the day, competed that night! The girl that won her show, went to Hollywood on American Idol!! So Cool!



Great job on getting so close to goal so "early" in the challenge! That is wonderful.  And WOW! on Megan getting that far on AI.  Very cool!



jking6 said:


> Just wanted to touch base today. This is the first day I have been on the computer since last week. I had to stay in the hospital much longer than they thought. I got home late yesterday afternoon. the good news is the pathology report came back and it has not reached my Lymphnodes.
> for the next week or so its flatin bed toes above the nose. then hopefully back to work and all will be well. Thank you all for your wonderful thoughts and prayers.



Glad the pathology report was this good, though I'm sorry you were in the hospital so long.  Please take good care of yourself.  

Not much new here. Juggling lots of things and I'm afraid I'm not doing any of them as well as I could.  But I continue to do my at least 30 minutes of exercise every day.  Over the weekend in NYC, I walked 8 miles between Saturday and Sunday.  Last night it was a trip to the Y for time on the elliptical.  I think tonight will be Billy Blanks Jr. dance workouts.  I did great staying on plan Saturday and I did well through lunch on Sunday and then caved to some temptations.

My BFF (the guy who walked me down the aisle at my vow renewal) has asked me to walk him down the aisle at his wedding in August.  I am so touched and excited and I really want to find a very cute black & white dress to wear (I figure that is easier than a tux - LOL!)  So, I have another reason to try to get to my goal weight and hopefully that will help me get right back on track when we get back from our 2 weeks in Europe.


----------



## Princess Nancy

jking6 said:


> Just wanted to touch base today. This is the first day I have been on the computer since last week. I had to stay in the hospital much longer than they thought. I got home late yesterday afternoon. the good news is the pathology report came back and it has not reached my Lymphnodes.
> for the next week or so its flatin bed toes above the nose. then hopefully back to work and all will be well. Thank you all for your wonderful thoughts and prayers.



So Glad to have you back!!! Great News about your Lymphnodes!!!
Take care!!!


----------



## tigger813

Good evening! 

Well, I think I've finished Izzie's room as best I can for now! I finished right before bed and even got the vacuuming done! Of course, that means no elliptical tonight! Brian and I are watching BL and I'm drinking some water! I think I do need to have something else to eat as I haven't eaten a lot today. My big meal was supper. It was 2 chipotle chorize chicken sausages wrapped in whole grain tortillas with some onions and shredded Mexican cheese with some chipotle bbq sauce! It was spicy which I like a lot! I also had a few fries. Tummy is finally better tonight! The water and tea has helped a lot today! I did have some Diet Mt. Dew too. 

Tomorrow morning I will get up and do the WATP 3 mile Fat Burning workout that I got in the mail today. It's 48 minutes and I have really missed doing it with the hand weights! My tapes broke and I was finally able to find the DVDs.

Ashleigh had a great time on her field trip today. She's getting a cold though. Been complaining about a sore throat and I hear her blowing her nose a lot. She didn't want to go to dancing but I made her go. She worked hard and it should help her sleep tonight!

I think I'm going to get the family a gift since I'm leaving them for the weekend! We love the Lego Star Wars games and the new one just came out today. I think I'll run up to Target in the morning and pick it up as a surprise. 

I will also get the results posted tomorrow morning at some point! I will tabulate the results while I watch BL and post them after I workout in the morning!

TTFN


----------



## my3princes

jking6 said:


> Just wanted to touch base today. This is the first day I have been on the computer since last week. I had to stay in the hospital much longer than they thought. I got home late yesterday afternoon. the good news is the pathology report came back and it has not reached my Lymphnodes.
> for the next week or so its flatin bed toes above the nose. then hopefully back to work and all will be well. Thank you all for your wonderful thoughts and prayers.



I'm glad that you got a good pathology report, but it is too bad that you were stuck in the hospital longer.



keenercam said:


> Deb - You totally rock!! First of all, I give you SOOO much credit for dealing with 3 classes of junior high school students. EEK!  That took courage!
> You must be exhausted from all those trips to the basement and lugging equipment.  What a great workout!  Kudos to you on not sampling any of the maple goodies. I am very, very impressed!
> 
> 
> 
> Great job on getting so close to goal so "early" in the challenge! That is wonderful.  And WOW! on Megan getting that far on AI.  Very cool!
> 
> 
> 
> Glad the pathology report was this good, though I'm sorry you were in the hospital so long.  Please take good care of yourself.
> 
> Not much new here. Juggling lots of things and I'm afraid I'm not doing any of them as well as I could.  But I continue to do my at least 30 minutes of exercise every day.  Over the weekend in NYC, I walked 8 miles between Saturday and Sunday.  Last night it was a trip to the Y for time on the elliptical.  I think tonight will be Billy Blanks Jr. dance workouts.  I did great staying on plan Saturday and I did well through lunch on Sunday and then caved to some temptations.
> 
> My BFF (the guy who walked me down the aisle at my vow renewal) has asked me to walk him down the aisle at his wedding in August.  I am so touched and excited and I really want to find a very cute black & white dress to wear (I figure that is easier than a tux - LOL!)  So, I have another reason to try to get to my goal weight and hopefully that will help me get right back on track when we get back from our 2 weeks in Europe.



That sounds exciting.  Good luck finding a dress, but I bet you could totally rock a tux


----------



## keenercam

Tracey- your dinner sounds delicious!

Deb- you are so sweet!


----------



## tigger813

keenercam said:


> Tracey- your dinner sounds delicious!
> 
> Deb- you are so sweet!



It was delicious and easy to make! Only 120 calories per sausage and lots of protein! I live by how much protein I have each day! It has made such a difference in my weight loss!!!!

Heard some great news here in Boston area tonight! We're getting an Earl of Sandwich later this year or the beginning of next year! It will be located on Boston Common!!!!! We discovered it on our last trip and ate there two nights in a row!!! So excited! I know where we'll be having a Dis Meet!!!!

Just finishing up watching BL! I had a few chipotle chips as I felt I still needed some calories today. I think I will have a bit more water with Aloe before bed!

Talk to you all in the morning after my workout! I think I will have extra time as I really think Ash will be home with me tomorrow! Of course that screws up me getting the family Lego Star Wars 3: The Clone Wars tomorrow!

TTFN


----------



## tigger813

HappyMatt- Hope everyone is feeling better at your house!!!! Take care!!!


----------



## Disneywedding2010

Okay well, let's hope next week weigh in for me isn't that bad..

Why you might ask??

**drum roll please**


I'm going to DISNEY WORLD!!

No, you didn't read that wrong. I'm stressed to the max right now and got to the point where I was looking at plane tickets just to get away for a few days. Best friend and I leave REALLY early Saturday morning and will be back in Texas really late Monday night. Saturday we're doing Downtown Disney and chilling at the resort and EMH hours at MK on Sunday.


----------



## tigger813

I'm on a roll! 2 days in a row of getting up to workout. Did the original 3 mile WATP workout! I really enjoy that workout. Very basic but the use of hand weights is my favorite part.

Time to wake Ash up to see how she's feeling. She had a cold hitting her head on last night. Had to give her night time meds to sleep. Izzie has a dentist appt and dancing this afternoon so I need to get a lot done this morning whether she's here with me today or not. We also want to get her poetry project typed and put together tonight so she can pass it in tomorrow. She has MCAS on Friday so if she's feeling crappy I may let her stay home today so she can feel better for Friday. No fun taking a test when you feel like CRUD!

I promise to get the results posted at some point today. If I can find a free hour at some point today that will help!

TTFN


----------



## Rose&Mike

dumbo_buddy said:


> you MUST try brown derby! the food is a tad more upscale (thus if you're on the dining plan it's 2 credits) but well worth it. john usually gets either meat or fish and i always get their cob salad (gluten free? no?). the first time we were there i had just been put on metformin for insulin resistance and was really hard core about watching my sugar. the chef came out and made me a special dessert and even gave me a different dressing for the salad. check out their menu. it's really delicious! i've since eased off BIG time off the sugar thing (obviously because i did nothing but drink margaritas after the princess). we were there when i was eating more normal things and i had a fish dish that was amazing!
> *We'll have to put this on our list.*
> 
> i'd like to go during food and wine sometime but that will have to wait until kids are older i think. i'd want them to be open to trying things and right now my son eats...nothing! we own DVC at beach club so hopefully we'd be able to get our stay there or at boardwalk during that time so it's a much easier commute to epcot
> *Or you could get away for a weekend and do the W&D. *
> ************************
> i didn't eat all that well yesterday. felt kind of poopy yesterday but at night i felt better and chowed down. our family friends (DS calls them nanny and pappa) are like, THE best cooks in the world. "nanny" is old school italian and, ah, just makes the most amazing things. and "pappa joe" is from dublin which wouldn't normally mean good food (lol!) but he's learned over the last 40 years from nanny and he's an amazing cook too. oh, and he makes some awesome irish food too. anyway, they made this soup that had chicken, tortellini, dumplings, barley, carrots and onions in it. made in a pressure cooker. it was so good. probably not the best but certainly not the worst thing.
> *That soup sounds great! I can't eat, half of it, but it sounds good.*
> ok, i'm obsessed with food today! have to go get thomas out of his crib. he's making some really weird noises in there. have a great day. i'm going out of a run today b/c i finally nailed down a high school girl to come over 2x week for an hour! sucks that each workout will cost me $10 but hey, my health and sanity are worth it, right? i'll just cut back other places like on delivery!  it's going to be 53 today but then tomorrow is snow and the rest of the week looks gross. where is spring??


*I'm glad you found a sitter.*



tea pot said:


> Actually we are headed down on Sunday April 3 for this year's Flower Show,
> We try to go every year and then I'll be heading down to St Pete to stay with my daughter for a week or so.
> I'm so looking forward to this trip especially since it snowed here yesterday.
> I'm really ready for spring.
> My daughter is a runner and has been going to boot camp and hot yoga on the weekends.   I haven't seen her since Christmas and sure miss her.
> I know she'll help me stay on track
> 
> Have a Great Day


That sounds like it's going to be a great trip! We were there the day before the flower show started and it was amazing. I think I have some pictures downloaded that I can post later.



KristiMc said:


> Good morning,
> 
> Only 3 days till we leave for our cruise!!!  I am so excited.
> 
> QOTD:  We have been to Food & Wine twice and loved it.  I love World Showcase and this makes it even better.  On our last trip we took the kids to the Neverland Club for the night and DH and I had date night at WS.  We used snack credits and shared snacks around the world.


So exciting about the cruise! And don't you just love the childcare services? We used the Cub's Den a couple of times.




ScubaD said:


> Hi Rose,
> Yes there are squats and lunges, however for every type of exercise in P90X they show you modified moves that remove alot of the bending extremes to easier moves, if that makes sense.  Now I have not done the modified moves since my pride will not allow for that (a guy thing I guess) so I would rather die on the floor doing the extreme that be thought of a wuss.
> 
> I will say though since I am not able to do a full pull-up I do use a chair to aid me in that part of the exercise.


Thanks Dave. I might look into it if my knees don't cooperate. I am very stubborn too and could totally see myself struggling to not do the modified move, but I have been humbled by this injury. It was so painful on Sunday that I could not have run away from someone if they were chasing  me. I am trying to look at this as a "teaching moment." And hoping I learn something from it--like patience maybe.



ScubaD said:


> Several weeks ago I posted that I will be taking my 90 day photos for my
> P90X circuit and someone asked if I would share them with my teammates.  I have been debating this idea ever since then and I believe I will.  Photos will be taken this Friday as I prepare to send in my WIN numbers to Connie96.
> 
> I do not believe I ever looked like the contestants at the beginning of "The Biggest Loser", but I did start this program at 296.6 pounds (Oh, whatever happened to my college football body??!!).  So that is my warning to everyone.
> 
> "See" you all on Friday
> 
> Dave


If you feel comfortable posting Dave, I'm sure there is a big difference.



HappyMatt said:


> *QOTD--Tuesday, March 22 Have you ever been to WDW during one of the seasonal times (Food and Wine or the flower show or Christmas, etc). What did you think???*
> 
> We have been to all 3. Food and Wine is fun, but it is tough with the kids because they get bored quickly. It is nice to grab some different and interesting food while touring World Showcase. The Flower Show is pretty. I enjoy the topiaries. Christmas time is our favorite time at Disney World. We love the decorations, especially at the Deluxe Resorts.


We like Christmas, but it was really cold last year! We are all turning into wimps. If it's below 60 we are not happy! My son loves f&W now but when he was younger he would have wanted nothing to do with it. 



saysay said:


> Thanks Rose for your words of wisdom regarding this is a journey and maybe posting when we want junk.


You are welcome. I don't know if they are words of wisdom so much as things I have learned the hard way.



Cupcaker said:


> Hopefully I will be there one day for the Halloween party.


I bet you would love the Halloween party! We went a couple of years ago and dressed as woody and jessie. I'd like to go again (now that I am thin!) and dress up again.


----------



## dumbo_buddy

keenercam said:


> Not much new here. Juggling lots of things and I'm afraid I'm not doing any of them as well as I could.  But I continue to do my at least 30 minutes of exercise every day.  Over the weekend in NYC, I walked 8 miles between Saturday and Sunday.
> 
> My BFF (the guy who walked me down the aisle at my vow renewal) has asked me to walk him down the aisle at his wedding in August.  I am so touched and excited and I really want to find a very cute black & white dress to wear (I figure that is easier than a tux - LOL!)  So, I have another reason to try to get to my goal weight and hopefully that will help me get right back on track when we get back from our 2 weeks in Europe.



first off, what were you doing in nyc?? i live in nyc!  it was a chilly but pretty nice weekend actually! i hope you had a nice time. let me know next time you're in town!

secondly, how incredibly sweet of your friend to ask you to walk him down the aisle! that is really great news! and yes! being in a wedding is a perfect way to get motivated to get to a weight loss goal! 

when do you leave for that fantastic trip to europe? i can't WAIT to see pics  i hope you'll share!



tigger813 said:


> . My big meal was supper. It was 2 chipotle chorize chicken sausages wrapped in whole grain tortillas with some onions and shredded Mexican cheese with some chipotle bbq sauce! It was spicy which I like a lot! I also had a few fries. Tummy is finally better tonight! The water and tea has helped a lot today! I did have some Diet Mt. Dew too.
> 
> I think I'm going to get the family a gift since I'm leaving them for the weekend! We love the Lego Star Wars games and the new one just came out today. I think I'll run up to Target in the morning and pick it up as a surprise.
> 
> TTFN



dinner sounds really great and i'd love it if you could share how you make it. dh and i really enjoy mexican food but i have no clue how to make any of it (unless you could the taco kits that come in a box!)



tigger813 said:


> Heard some great news here in Boston area tonight! We're getting an Earl of Sandwich later this year or the beginning of next year! It will be located on Boston Common!!!!!



how cool! i keep meaning to try it in DTD but then i get deterred from the long lines!



Disneywedding2010 said:


> Okay well, let's hope next week weigh in for me isn't that bad..
> 
> Why you might ask??
> 
> **drum roll please**
> 
> 
> I'm going to DISNEY WORLD!!
> 
> No, you didn't read that wrong. I'm stressed to the max right now and got to the point where I was looking at plane tickets just to get away for a few days. Best friend and I leave REALLY early Saturday morning and will be back in Texas really late Monday night. Saturday we're doing Downtown Disney and chilling at the resort and EMH hours at MK on Sunday.



jealous jealous jealous! have a wonderful time! i have a feeling disney may be just the ticket necessary to help some of that stress. I just booked a trip for our neighbors to disney and they are there right now. her job has been really stressful and she just sent me an email this morning thanking me for the great vacation i planned. that was a nice way to start off the day. she even said she feels so much more relaxed now that they are there 

***************************

so...speaking of stress....you could say that i've had a big shock this week. you know that i recently finished the princess half and had signed up for the full marathon in january. i was BL two weeks in a row. i was really close to goal weight and looking forward to my maui vacation and having lots of fruity drinks on the beach. well you know that expression "life happens when you're busy making plans" ?? yeah, well, apparently it holds true for me because on sunday after a weekend of feeling like major poo i sent DH out to CVS for me and ....i'm pregnant. 

yep. i was at my mini goal weight for ONE day before finding out i'm pregnant. i wasn't sure i wanted another. and certainly not now, not before i got to my goal weight, before i ran a marathon, before vacation, before the summer where i could enjoy my beers on the stoop with family and friends.  i never thought i'd get pg without fertility aids again. 

i don't know what this means for the BL competition. i hope that i can still follow along and post here. i'm really enjoying getting to know everyone on here. AND, soon enough i'll be needing to start all over again with losing the baby weight! i am hoping that staying on this BL thread will help me make better choices during this pregnancy. i made the big mistake last time of eating nonstop and it really bit me in the butt in the long term. 

xoxo


----------



## Rose&Mike

my3princes said:


> I subbed for 3 8th grade science classes this morning.  I haven't subbed in 4+ months and the kids were determined to test their limits.  I only sent one to the office, but several will probably not like what the teacher has to say tomorrow.  I guess they'll know better next time.
> 
> Came home and ate lunch then headed to the sugar house.  It was my youngest son's class trip, but I didn't set it up, SIL did.  It went well and DS said it was fun and thanked his aunt.  My Dad came down and boiled so they got the whole experience as well as a bowl of ice cream with maple syrup and some milk with maple syrup.  DS loves maple milk.  SIL also gave each of them a maple candy.  There was plenty of wet snow so they built a snow fort in their extra time.  I bet they'll be exhausted when they get back to school  I kept DS home as it didn't make sense for him to ride the bus back to school just to turn around and ride it home again.
> 
> After 4 trips to the basement and 4 out to the car, I think I got all of the girls lacrosse equipment loaded.  We're off in five minutes to pick up oldest at school.  He has the first day of lacrosse try outs for high school today at 3:30 PM.  Hopefully he'll not be nervous around the older boys.
> 
> And just to be clear.  I did not sample the syrup, milk or ice cream.  I had my planned lunch and came home to a stick of WW cheese.  OP and I got alot of exercise and have been on my feet since 7 AM


What a day! I'm so impressed you dealt with all those kids and did not have any sweets! I hope the lacrosse tryouts went well!



tggrrstarr said:


> We've done Halloween 3 times.  I love Halloween, especially at Disney
> Strangely enough, even though we were at disney twice during F&W, we've never done it.  Picky eater, my DH!
> I can't take vacation at Christmas, so I've never done it  I had never thought about F&G til this year, now I am dying to do it.  I almost had DH convinced to do it after our cruise next year, but no such luck.
> 
> QOTD favorite WDW restaurant
> So many choices!  My DH's favorite is now one of mine too, just from ordering differently and expanding my tastes- Coral Reef!  I also love Narcoossee's, Kona and Cape May Cafe.  Oh yeah, Garden View Tea Lounge.


Really, I don't eat that much at f&W--between the vegetari and and now g-f there aren't a ton of choices, but the concerts are fun. And there are lots of different adult beverages to try. I will probably have a lot of cheese this year when we go! 



Princess Nancy said:


> So good news (or bad maybe) my car damage is not so bad so I will just get it fixed. I think I will do the minimum repairs and drive it another year or so. In the meantime I am dealing with all the repair issues and rental car, just a pain.
> 
> I am really staying OP this week, I am ONE FREAKING POUND away from the goal I set for this challenge!!!! When I set the goal to lose 20 pounds and joined I really had no idea how I would achieve it. DH, DS and I have all lost and the support has been terrific!!! My parents went on a diet too! It is great to have all the support! This board and IRL.
> 
> Next I will set a goal to lose 15 pounds bu June 12, our family vacation! I will look better in my swimsuit!!! I have lots of trips planned this summer and they all center on swimsuit attire!! LOL!!
> 
> 
> Last trip we spent a whole day doing The American Idol Experience. Megan 14 at the time won the first show of the day, competed that night! The girl that won her show, went to Hollywood on American Idol!! So Cool!
> 
> Have a great rest of the week everyone!!


Woohoo for almost meeting your first goal! That's so exciting. My DS wanted nothing to do with WDW between ages 12 & 16. So we didn't go for a while. We went back when he was a junior in hs and at first he was not so excited but after a few days he got into it and even bought pirate ears. He doesn't like to go as much as Mike and I do, but he still enjoys it. We do a lot of extra stuff now--we did the segway tour last time. And we hang out at Epcot and dtd a lot.



jking6 said:


> Just wanted to touch base today. This is the first day I have been on the computer since last week. I had to stay in the hospital much longer than they thought. I got home late yesterday afternoon. the good news is the pathology report came back and it has not reached my Lymphnodes.
> for the next week or so its flatin bed toes above the nose. then hopefully back to work and all will be well. Thank you all for your wonderful thoughts and prayers.


I am sending good thoughts for a speedy recovery. I'm so glad the pathology report was good news.



keenercam said:


> My BFF (the guy who walked me down the aisle at my vow renewal) has asked me to walk him down the aisle at his wedding in August.  I am so touched and excited and I really want to find a very cute black & white dress to wear (I figure that is easier than a tux - LOL!)  So, I have another reason to try to get to my goal weight and hopefully that will help me get right back on track when we get back from our 2 weeks in Europe.


Very cool Cam! And I agree, I think you would look great in a tux!



Disneywedding2010 said:


> I'm going to DISNEY WORLD!!


Have a great trip!



tigger813 said:


> I'm on a roll! 2 days in a row of getting up to workout. Did the original 3 mile WATP workout! I really enjoy that workout. Very basic but the use of hand weights is my favorite part.
> 
> I promise to get the results posted at some point today. If I can find a free hour at some point today that will help!
> 
> TTFN


I hope Ashley is feeling better. Glad you are back to your workouts and thank you for being our weightkeeper.


----------



## Rose&Mike

*QOTD Wednesday, March 23--Borrowing (sort of--I had the idea but wasn't sure how to word it) from Team Donald--What piece of advice or mantra or motivator will you take away from Team Mickey when we merge on Friday?*

*Nancy*--You know how I feel. I totally hope you stick around. How did the run go yesterday?

Sorry I was not around much yesterday. I was pooped. I went to work and then the Y and then came home and did nothing. My leg was really sore yesterday--have I told you all I went to the sport chiropractor on Monday? Anyhow, I have itbs (which is what I self diagnosed) and a lot of scar tissue. The good news is that it's very treatable--I even get to try to run Saturday. The bad news--the treatment is very uncomfortable. 

Cam--I have a new appreciation for what you went through this summer--though I'm sure this isn't even comparable. 

Anyhow, I have a bunch of exercises and stretching to do and I have to use the evil foam rolller. I go back to see him again on Monday for more torture. I have bruises on my leg from Monday, but as sore as my leg is, my knee is feeling better, so I am optimistic.

Have a great Monday everyone! I am going to attempt zumba and then I have to come back and do my rehab exercises.


----------



## Princess Nancy

Nancy, CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Oh and  only because that is exactly how I got my 2nd!!

My Mom says, that is what happens when you get skinny!!!! 

Now we have fixed that problem!! 

Anyway, relax and enjoy. Yes, remember you can stay in shape while you are pregnant. You will need to because you are older (not older as in old, just older than when you had the first one and believe me it does make a difference!) 
and you will be caring for another child while you are carrying this one, so you really need to take care of your body!! Yay!!


----------



## keenercam

tigger813 said:


> It was delicious and easy to make! Only 120 calories per sausage and lots of protein! I live by how much protein I have each day! It has made such a difference in my weight loss!!!!
> 
> Heard some great news here in Boston area tonight! We're getting an Earl of Sandwich later this year or the beginning of next year! It will be located on Boston Common!!!!! We discovered it on our last trip and ate there two nights in a row!!! So excited! I know where we'll be having a Dis Meet!!!!



Okay, those sausages sound too good to pass up the opportunity to get the recipe.  Do you buy them flavored? If so, where? Or do you use regular sausage (low-cal obviously) and then flavor them? If so, can you share the recipe?

I hope Ash is feeling better today.  Everyone in my house is dealing with terrible congestion and sinus headaches.

BTW, we love EoS too and I'm jealous you have one.  We just got a California Pizza Kitchen and a Cheesecake Factory, so maybe EoS is somewhere down the line, too.  



dumbo_buddy said:


> first off, what were you doing in nyc?? i live in nyc!  it was a chilly but pretty nice weekend actually! i hope you had a nice time. let me know next time you're in town!
> 
> ......
> 
> when do you leave for that fantastic trip to europe? i can't WAIT to see pics  i hope you'll share!
> 
> 
> ***************************
> 
> so...speaking of stress....you could say that i've had a big shock this week. you know that i recently finished the princess half and had signed up for the full marathon in january. i was BL two weeks in a row. i was really close to goal weight and looking forward to my maui vacation and having lots of fruity drinks on the beach. well you know that expression "life happens when you're busy making plans" ?? yeah, well, apparently it holds true for me because on sunday after a weekend of feeling like major poo i sent DH out to CVS for me and ....i'm pregnant.



Nancy - We were in NYC for Howard to run the 1/2 Marathon there on Sunday.  We drove to Newark, NJ, took the PATH to the World Trade Center, then a cab to the expo.  We had lunch near Union Square (at Republic, which was fantasticly delicious!), then the subway to our hotel, The Wall Street Inn.  Saturday night we ate at a great pizza bar called Adrienne's, then went to a cafe nearby for tea and dessert.  It was so much fun, even though a lot of the places in the financial district are closed on the weekends.  Strange!

Sunday, Howard ran the 1/2 marathon and I walked a few miles round trip to meet him near the finish line and walk with him back to the hotel.  We went out for mimosas/beer near the hotel with a friend and then went to lunch with other friends at a place called Harry's Italian.  Then, they gave us a ride to the WTC where we caught the PATH back to Newark, stopped in the station for cupcakes to bring home to the boys, a chocolate chip cookie for Howard, and a soft pretzel for me.  Then the drive home.  

It was a bit of a whirlwind trip, but we had fun.

We leave for Europe in late June.  Just 3 months away!!!

Congratulations on your wonderful, wonderful news!! I am so happy for you and I'll bet that your being fit and healthy were actually very positive factors in your getting pregnant more easily than you thought.  I am really, really hoping you are going to stick around here and share your progress with us and let us encourage you to eat lots of healthy foods and stay active.  You are going to totally rock this pregnancy in that newly fit body and it will be easier for you to fall right back into this healthy lifestyle once your sweet baby arrives. I am so happy for you! I can't wait to share your journey.




Rose&Mike said:


> Sorry I was not around much yesterday. I was pooped. I went to work and then the Y and then came home and did nothing. My leg was really sore yesterday--have I told you all I went to the sport chiropractor on Monday? Anyhow, I have itbs (which is what I self diagnosed) and a lot of scar tissue. The good news is that it's very treatable--I even get to try to run Saturday. The bad news--the treatment is very uncomfortable.
> 
> Cam--I have a new appreciation for what you went through this summer--though I'm sure this isn't even comparable.
> 
> Anyhow, I have a bunch of exercises and stretching to do and I have to use the evil foam rolller. I go back to see him again on Monday for more torture. I have bruises on my leg from Monday, but as sore as my leg is, my knee is feeling better, so I am optimistic.



Rose, I am so sorry you are having this situation with your knee.  I can't even imagine how you are feeling.  Isn't it ironic when you get hurt or suffer some condition as a result of a healthy lifestyle? It just doesn't seem fair.   I am really glad you are getting medical attention and I hope your recovery is swift and you are back to 100% soon.  Hugs, sweetie.


----------



## mizzoutiger76

dumbo_buddy said:


> i'm pregnant.



Congratulations!  I can definitely understand your feelings on the matter. We were supposed to get pregnant with #2 in January, that was the plan anyway, but when I started running and participating in 5ks it has now got pushed back to July.  However, the more I'm getting into running, the more I'd like to run a half-marathon before I have my next kid, possibly pushing it further back to October, etc.....sometimes I wish life would just "happen" that way I wouldn't stress out about getting older, having my children too far apart in age, gaining all that weight back again...ugh....

Make sure you stick around! I know you probably won't have the energy to keep exercising, but definitely try, it's so good for you and the baby 

I'll bet you even come back to your running with a whole new appreciation for it! I remember I was walking 2 miles everyday until my 7th month and after the birth, when I was given the go ahead to start exercising again, I found that running was so freeing! I looked forward to it because it felt so good to be able to 

Nicole


----------



## Disneywedding2010

*Morning Mickey!*

I have a lot on my plate today. I've got to get homework done, some shopping completed, and I'm wanting to go to the gym. Tomorrow I have a training session and Friday I'm going to be  packing to  leave town.


----------



## my3princes

Disneywedding2010 said:


> Okay well, let's hope next week weigh in for me isn't that bad..
> 
> Why you might ask??
> 
> **drum roll please**
> 
> 
> so...speaking of stress....you could say that i've had a big shock this week. you know that i recently finished the princess half and had signed up for the full marathon in january. i was BL two weeks in a row. i was really close to goal weight and looking forward to my maui vacation and having lots of fruity drinks on the beach. well you know that expression "life happens when you're busy making plans" ?? yeah, well, apparently it holds true for me because on sunday after a weekend of feeling like major poo i sent DH out to CVS for me and ....i'm pregnant.
> 
> yep. i was at my mini goal weight for ONE day before finding out i'm pregnant. i wasn't sure i wanted another. and certainly not now, not before i got to my goal weight, before i ran a marathon, before vacation, before the summer where i could enjoy my beers on the stoop with family and friends.  i never thought i'd get pg without fertility aids again.
> 
> i don't know what this means for the BL competition. i hope that i can still follow along and post here. i'm really enjoying getting to know everyone on here. AND, soon enough i'll be needing to start all over again with losing the baby weight! i am hoping that staying on this BL thread will help me make better choices during this pregnancy. i made the big mistake last time of eating nonstop and it really bit me in the butt in the long term.
> 
> xoxo



Congratulations!!!  That is so exciting.  It seems that second one always comes along much easier than the first   You have great habits in place now and I bet this will be an easy prgnancy for you   Please keep up with the thread.  I bet you can be a great exercise motivator for us.


----------



## my3princes

Another busy day here.  Actually it was a quiet morning, but only a half day of school today so once the bus arrives everything kicks into high gear.  I am pleased that after today all of our appointments should be DONE!!!  The last 2 months have been crazy with appts.  I haven't heard anything about my interview from last week, but I did get an email about a federal job that I applied for.  Apparently I have passed the first screening hurdle so now my application will be passed on to the actual office that is hiring.  Just happy that it wasn't another you are qualified, but there are more qualified canidates letter   I will be at lacrosse through 3 sessions tonight and hopefully will get most of the sign ups completed.  Nick said that his first day of try outs was just cardio and he was really sore this morning.  DH said that he did really well keeping up with all of the exercise without giving up.  He was very proud of him


----------



## Rose&Mike

Deb--that's exciting about another job prospect. Still sending good thoughts your way that the other one works out.




keenercam said:


> Rose, I am so sorry you are having this situation with your knee.  I can't even imagine how you are feeling.  Isn't it ironic when you get hurt or suffer some condition as a result of a healthy lifestyle? It just doesn't seem fair.   I am really glad you are getting medical attention and I hope your recovery is swift and you are back to 100% soon.  Hugs, sweetie.


Cam--sounds like you had a fabulous weekend in NY! How fun! I am feeling much more optimistic than I was a week ago. I  didn't talk about it a lot on here, but mentally it's been really tough. I really use the running as a de-stressor and I was so worried I was done. Itbs is tricky if you don't take care of it, but I'm really hopeful that I now have a plan in place. The sports chiropractor is a runner and he really gets it. He told me this is not a "career ending" thing, just a bump in the road. 

I had not realized how much of my identity I had wrapped up in my new healthy self until this. And it scared me to think that I couldn't run, that I might gain the weight back, etc. I just really lost it on Sunday--it just hurt so much I couldn't imagine it getting better anytime soon. When it happened two weeks ago, I thought ok no big deal, just take some time off, but it kept getting worse and worse. Today when I did the rehab exercises it was much easier and I am not nearly as sore! So things are definitely looking up. I just keep thinking about what you went through last year, and thinking what a strong person you are, to go through it all.

I never answered the QOTD--I can't think on one specific thing this time, but I continue to be inspired each day by hearing about everyone's journey. I love hearing about what exercise everyone is doing and I love hearing about everyone's triumphs and your struggles. You all continue to inspire me everyday to keep moving forward. I hope everyone makes the move to the main thread when we merge.

*Just a reminder: Friday we are merging! We will begin chatting on the main BL thread on Friday. If you have any questions please let me know.*


----------



## Cupcaker

Hi everyone.  Today will be a busy day.  Its my moms birthday so I will be visiting her.  I made her a super yummy flan as her "cake" since she gave up white flour for lent.  I will definitely have to have a piece, so I will be eating light all day.  Oh, I went to the grocery store last night (Albertsons) and found individual servings of seasoned fish.  I am totally excited to try them out!  So my lunch today will be teriyaki salmon and salad.  Have a great day everyone!

*Disneywedding2010*- Yay!!! Disney world always makes anyone feel better.  Hope you have a fun trip!

*Kelli*- Is this your first cruise?  Theyre so much fun and addicting

*Princess Nancy*- Congratulations on being at your goal!  What a great motivator to keep on going.

*Jking6*- Glad things are going better for you.  Hope you get better soon.

*Cam*- What an honor to walk your BFF down the aisle.  You are going to look fabulous in that dress.

*Tracey*- oooh earl of sandwich!  How tempting

*Nancy*- WOW Congratulations!!! Thats great news.  I hope you stay around!

*Rose*- Im glad that what you have is treatable.  Take it easy.  I hope it doesnt hurt too much.  I know how hard it can be right now to not be doing what you love, but little by little, you will get there.

*Deb*- Sending pixie dust your way for those job interviews!


----------



## Rose&Mike

I'm cleaning out my email, and found this blog post from spark people that really resonated with me.

http://www.sparkpeople.com/mypage_public_journal_individual.asp?blog_id=4062740


----------



## mizzoutiger76

Hi all! I hope everyone is having a good day so far.

There's not much new to report on my end. I got in my 50 minute run today and it was speed work, so my legs ready to fall off every time I get out of my chair  According to my watch, I burned 488 calories  Got back to work and my stomach was making extremely loud grumbling noises, clearly hunger sounds  , I didn't realize I was even THAT hungry until it started yelling at me  That was strange, I guess all the calories I burned, my body was yelling "FEED ME"  So now that I've had my lunch, my stomach is at peace 

So I went to Zumba last night, but I think I'm going to back out of Zumba for a while. I'm not sure if I've lost my motivation (b/c she plays the same songs over and over) or if this class just isn't what I'm looking for.  When this instructor first started teaching I heard some grumbling from pro-Zumbers that it was more aerobics oriented than dance oriented classes that they were used to.  Anyways, I've been checking the calories on my watch for the past two weeks and I've only gotten over 200 calories burned once. Now I do do low impact but it seems that for an hour of exercise I should at least be over the 200 calorie mark ....so anyway that was a big let down, but I've decided to modify my workout plan to walk instead of Zumba. I read somewhere that runners neglect to walk when in fact walking can be just as beneficial, so I'll try that.

Seriously, this Polar watch has turned my life upside-down  In a good way I suppose, but now I'm having to work harder  But such is life I suppose 

I'm working on water and tonight we're having crock-pot fajitas. My favorite shows come on tonight, The Middle and Modern Family, so I'll be parking it in front of the tv later on tonight after baths 

Have a great day everyone!

Nicole


----------



## tigger813

Sorry, everybody! I will get the results up before I go to bed tonight! Cleaning is taking a lot longer than expected plus I have a sick kid at home who also needs help getting a poetry project done by Friday! Going to be very busy tonight after dancing!

Having turkey sloppy joes for supper on potato rolls with parmesan cheese on top!

That's all I have time for right now!

Once again sorry for the delay!

TTFN


----------



## Bungle

tigger813 said:


> Sorry, everybody! I will get the results up before I go to bed tonight! Cleaning is taking a lot longer than expected plus I have a sick kid at home who also needs help getting a poetry project done by Friday! Going to be very busy tonight after dancing!
> 
> Having turkey sloppy joes for supper on potato rolls with parmesan cheese on top!
> 
> That's all I have time for right now!
> 
> Once again sorry for the delay!
> 
> TTFN



Sounds yummy.  What time should all of us be there for dinner 

*QOTD Wednesday, March 23--Borrowing (sort of--I had the idea but wasn't sure how to word it) from Team Donald--What piece of advice or mantra or motivator will you take away from Team Mickey when we merge on Friday?*

Guess I should check in more.  I had no idea we were merging


I'm having a really hard time getting back on track.  Life got a bit bumpy for us and I used it as an excuse to just eat whatever I wanted.  I gained back the weight I lost +1.


----------



## saysay

Hi all....kind of down today.  I really miss my running.  I have never been a huge one to exercise and discovered I loved my run/walks last year.  My foot is bothering me some and it feels like it will never get better.  I know, this just takes time and stretching.  The weather here is so nice and seeing people out running on "my" trail, well I just miss it.  

I have been eating right the past 2 days and wish I could exercise everday, but quite frankly I am scared of hurting my foot again.  I need to find some Yoga to do for the mornings I am not going to get in my exercise and to be fair...umm I COULD do like 10-15 minutes of abs a day - and I certainly need to.  Maybe in this wine I realized that is what I need to do.  Ok vent over.

*dumbo-Buddy......  *Congrats! I am so sorry this is coming at not such an ideal time with all your plans. I hope you can stay around even if to just try to keep you eating healthy.  I was on bedrest from July to November with my DD4 and had a wicked sweet tooth...love my cakes. I gained SO MUCH WEIGHT...but I was dealing with my own set of issues and the eating was a way to soothe the worry.  You can always come here and vent or get encouragement if you don't want to gain alot of weight...I mean I know pregnancy is NOT the time to diet, but one can certainly eat way better than I did.  Thank goodnes though for breastfeeding in my case as a year later, when I weened, all the weight was gone....and I had been eating better for sure.


----------



## dumbo_buddy

saysay said:


> Thank goodnes though for breastfeeding in my case as a year later, when I weened, all the weight was gone....and I had been eating better for sure.



weaning was what screwed me. lol! i stopped nursing my son on feb 24th. went to florida for the race on feb 25th-27th. the following weekend? conceived. bf'ing apparently was my birth control. 

ah, oh well. such is life. 

feel better - i know what a damper having an injury can be on your mood. when i hurt my foot i just wanted to sulk and eat. 

*******
i'm going to a step aerobics class tonight. i used to go to it all the time before my son was born and then i stopped going because i was nursing my son and 7pm (class time) was about when he went to bed. looking back on it now i should have gotten right back into it and just adjusted the schedule. anyway, finally now that he's off the **** i'm heading back to class. and of course the week i plan on going back i get knocked up. oh well. i'll just take it easy and if i feel tired i'll slow down. we do some weights in this class too which i desperately need. my arms are jello!


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

Princess Nancy said:


> I ran over something HUGE in the road! I was definitely doing the speed limit, in the slow lane and NOT talking on the cell!


Sorry about the car Nancy!!!!  I hope it gets fixed quickly and without much hassle.  What a pain.



saysay said:


> QOTD Monday, March 21
> Switching gears, what is your favorite restaurant at WDW or DL? Why? Is there a restaurant you would like to try?



My favorite is Cape May Buffett.  So many good choices and I love clams and crab legs.  I love the atmosphere to.



tigger813 said:


> Going to the Cape this weekend instead of VT. The condo clean-up is no where's near done. We're staying at a great place with a pool, hot tub, bar and workout room! Maybe even play some tennis! I'll be bringing my aloe, tea and shake stuff with me to keep me on track. I'm really excited about getting away for the weekend. I really need it!



Im so glad you are able to still go somewhere.  Im sure you will have a great time.



Rose&Mike said:


> *QOTD--Tuesday, March 22 Have you ever been to WDW during one of the seasonal times (Food and Wine or the flower show or Christmas, etc). What did you think???*



I have been in the fall and did MNSSHP and loved it.  This princess wkend I got a taste of F&G and thought that was awesome too.  I would love to go someday during christmas.



dumbo_buddy said:


> i'm going out of a run today b/c i finally nailed down a high school girl to come over 2x week for an hour! sucks that each workout will cost me $10 but hey, my health and sanity are worth it, right?



Glad you found someone.  I hope you had a good run.



tea pot said:


> Actually we are headed down on Sunday April 3 for this year's Flower Show,
> We try to go every year and then I'll be heading down to St Pete to stay with my daughter for a week or so.
> I'm so looking forward to this trip especially since it snowed here yesterday.
> I'm really ready for spring.
> My daughter is a runner and has been going to boot camp and hot yoga on the weekends.   I haven't seen her since Christmas and sure miss her.
> I know she'll help me stay on track
> 
> Have a Great Day



That sounds like it is going to be a wonderful trip.



ScubaD said:


> Several weeks ago I posted that I will be taking my 90 day photos for my
> P90X circuit and someone asked if I would share them with my teammates.  I have been debating this idea ever since then and I believe I will.  Photos will be taken this Friday as I prepare to send in my WIN numbers to Connie96.
> 
> I do not believe I ever looked like the contestants at the beginning of "The Biggest Loser", but I did start this program at 296.6 pounds (Oh, whatever happened to my college football body??!!).  So that is my warning to everyone.
> 
> "See" you all on Friday
> 
> Dave



I was going to ask if you will be doing b4 and after pics.  I think that is great of you to share with us.  I cant wait to see your progress.



Princess Nancy said:


> I am really staying OP this week, I am ONE FREAKING POUND away from the goal I set for this challenge!!!!



that is excellent.  Im so happy for you.  Great work.



jking6 said:


> Just wanted to touch base today. This is the first day I have been on the computer since last week. I had to stay in the hospital much longer than they thought. I got home late yesterday afternoon. the good news is the pathology report came back and it has not reached my Lymphnodes.



Im so glad to hear that news.  My thoughts are prayers are still with you.  Keep us posted.



keenercam said:


> My BFF (the guy who walked me down the aisle at my vow renewal) has asked me to walk him down the aisle at his wedding in August.  I am so touched and excited and I really want to find a very cute black & white dress to wear (I figure that is easier than a tux - LOL!)



That is so exciting and such an honor.  Have fun dress shopping.



tigger813 said:


> Heard some great news here in Boston area tonight! We're getting an Earl of Sandwich later this year or the beginning of next year!



How exciting.  I had a BLT there in Feb and it was sooo yummy.



Disneywedding2010 said:


> I'm going to DISNEY WORLD!!



Horray for you.  That will be a fun getaway.



Rose&Mike said:


> Anyhow, I have a bunch of exercises and stretching to do and I have to use the evil foam rolller. I go back to see him again on Monday for more torture. I have bruises on my leg from Monday, but as sore as my leg is, my knee is feeling better, so I am optimistic.
> 
> Have a great Monday everyone! I am going to attempt zumba and then I have to come back and do my rehab exercises.



Everytime I read your posts about your foam roller and bruises I cringe.  You are one strong woman.  Im so glad to hear your optimism.  I think it sounds like you are on the right path to recover.

Wow I got a bit behind here.  I had to go back 5 pages.  Im up to date now and am ready for the merge.  TOM arrived yesterday and it made me completely miserable.  I am feeling better today just bloated.  Sorry Matt and Dave for TMI.  I over indulged today at our luncheon we had at work but I will keep dinner light.  I got a 45 min run in last night and it felt really good.  Today we got a few inches of snow and can I tell you I am really done with this weather.  There is not a prediction above 50 in the next 10 days.  Spring needs to get here for my own sanity.

Take care team.


----------



## tigger813

Sorry, Bungle! I started eating before reading your message! They are the BOLD Manwich ones! Really tasty! Not as sweet as the original! Girls are having bagel bites!

Gave the family the Lego Star Wars 3 game but they can't play until the weekend! Kind of used it as a bribe to get Ash to finish her room! I'm so mean!!!!

Back to work on this house!!!!!

TTFN


----------



## dumbo_buddy

ugh, i'm totally dressed for the aerobics class and ready to go. dh just called. he has a flat tire. he is calling AAA. for a flat tire! i swear i'm the man in the relationship! i can change a tire but he can't!!!


----------



## tigger813

Mickey Statistics: Week 11
Here we celebrate our progress and recognize our superstars.

Reminder:
-if anybody knows they will miss weighing in, just PM and let me know and youll be marked excused  

First some stats

MAINTAINERS:
(staying within 2 lbs of their maintain weight is successfully maintaining!)
# of Maintainers Reporting In & Successfully Maintaining: 2
Congrats Rose & Mike and Redwalker

LOSERS:
weigh ins----------------------- 27
gains---------------------------- 3
maintains------------------------ 6
losses-------------------------- 18


Biggest Loser 11 Spring Challenge Week 11 Team Mickey!
This weeks group loss is 21.0 lbs.
Average percentage of weight lost .44 % 
Total group weight loss so far 540.5 pounds! 

   AWESOME!

Before the weekly superstar list comes the disclaimer. I am human and I make mistakes. If you have any questions please contact me. For your reference this is the magic percentage of weight lost formula - weight loss for the week divided by weight for last week times 100, that gives us the percentage. Now let me test that with my numbers for week 1, click, click, click goes the calculator. Yes, that agrees with the percentage on the magic spreadsheet. (btw if its been more than 1 week between weigh-ins, then the % loss is divided by the number of weeks, to keep everybody on the same basis)

Now let's get to the good stuff. Who were our superstars of the week? This time Ive done a TOP 10 LIST ! That criteria may change from week to week. Hey I'm in charge here and I get paid nothin' to do this so you better take what you can get!    (and if theres something you want to know, just ask me!)

The WISH Biggest Loser 11 Spring Challenge Week 11 Mickey Superstars!! 

#10-  .94% ScubaD  
#8-    .99% liesel 
#8-    .99% disneyfanforever
#7-   1.01% tggrrstarr
#6-  1.06% tea pot
#5- 1.09% tigger813
#4- 1.23% saysay 
#3- 1.28% my3princes
#2- 1.33 Kanga+2Roos 
and now
The WISH Biggest Loser 11 Spring Challenge
Week 11 Team Mickey Biggest Loser is:
#1- 1.48% redwalker 

Quote from Dare2Dream: How is your week going? Are you OP (on program)? Are you exercising? Drinking that water? You know what to do to make the magic happen. Get on the wagon. We are all here to help you on the journey. We can do this one day at a time. One bite at a time.

Have a healthy day!
Congratulations redwalker !!!  
What a great week you had. Keep up the good work. We have a very special clippie reserved for our weekly Biggest Loser. Wear it with pride this week!  :

This is our weekly reigning Biggest Loser clippie. We have the large version



or use this
http://photopost.wdwinfo.com/data/500/31040weeklyBLsmall1.jpg
followed by 

or we have a medium version



or use this
http://photopost.wdwinfo.com/data/500/31040weeklyBLmed.jpg
followed by 

and we have a small version



or use
http://photopost.wdwinfo.com/data/500/31040weeklyBLsm.jpg
followed by 

Thanks to ohMom-Molli for these clippies. They were used for a previous BL but we can recycle. Don't they look great!  

I won't have time to do percentage to goal this week! I will start that up again next week!!!! Yeah, it's merge time!!!!!!


----------



## Rose&Mike

Jeanette--hope you had fun with your Mom.



mizzoutiger76 said:


> Seriously, this Polar watch has turned my life upside-down  In a good way I suppose, but now I'm having to work harder  But such is life I suppose
> 
> I'm working on water and tonight we're having crock-pot fajitas. My favorite shows come on tonight, The Middle and Modern Family, so I'll be parking it in front of the tv later on tonight after baths
> 
> Have a great day everyone!
> 
> Nicole


Folks at our Y are really picky about their zumba instructors. I've seen people walk out of classes when there was a sub. The polar watch sounds like it's really pushing you. Just be careful if you are adding exercise of overuse injuries. Those fajitas sound good.



Bungle said:


> Guess I should check in more.  I had no idea we were merging
> 
> 
> I'm having a really hard time getting back on track.  Life got a bit bumpy for us and I used it as an excuse to just eat whatever I wanted.  I gained back the weight I lost +1.


I hope you are getting back on track. Sometimes you just need to pick one thing at a time to work on. I truly believe that success breeds success. We will be chatting on the main thread starting Friday.



saysay said:


> Hi all....kind of down today.  I really miss my running.  I have never been a huge one to exercise and discovered I loved my run/walks last year.  My foot is bothering me some and it feels like it will never get better.  I know, this just takes time and stretching.  The weather here is so nice and seeing people out running on "my" trail, well I just miss it.


I so get it. The weather has been gorgeous this week and I hated being stuck on the elliptical. Hang in there.



mommyof2Pirates said:


> Wow I got a bit behind here.  I had to go back 5 pages.  Im up to date now and am ready for the merge.  TOM arrived yesterday and it made me completely miserable.  I am feeling better today just bloated.  Sorry Matt and Dave for TMI.  I over indulged today at our luncheon we had at work but I will keep dinner light.  I got a 45 min run in last night and it felt really good.  Today we got a few inches of snow and can I tell you I am really done with this weather.  There is not a prediction above 50 in the next 10 days.  Spring needs to get here for my own sanity.
> 
> Take care team.


Hi Lindsay! Looking forward to the merge too! We have had such good temps, I know I will be in mourning tomorrow. The high for the next week is back in the 40s. Uggh. I am going to try hard not to be too cranky. I'm glad you got a run in.



dumbo_buddy said:


> ugh, i'm totally dressed for the aerobics class and ready to go. dh just called. he has a flat tire. he is calling AAA. for a flat tire! i swear i'm the man in the relationship! i can change a tire but he can't!!!


Nancy, that stinks! I hope it all worked out.



tigger813 said:


> Mickey Statistics: Week 11
> Here we celebrate our progress and recognize our superstars.
> 
> Reminder:
> -if anybody knows they will miss weighing in, just PM and let me know and you’ll be marked excused
> 
> First some stats
> 
> MAINTAINERS:
> (staying within 2 lbs of their maintain weight is successfully maintaining!)
> # of Maintainers Reporting In & Successfully Maintaining: 2
> Congrats Rose & Mike and Redwalker
> 
> LOSERS:
> weigh ins----------------------- 27
> gains---------------------------- 3
> maintains------------------------ 6
> losses-------------------------- 18
> 
> 
> Biggest Loser 11 Spring Challenge Week 11 Team Mickey!
> This week’s group loss is 21.0 lbs.
> Average percentage of weight lost .44 %
> Total group weight loss so far 540.5 pounds!
> 
> AWESOME!
> 
> Before the weekly superstar list comes the disclaimer. I am human and I make mistakes. If you have any questions please contact me. For your reference this is the magic percentage of weight lost formula - weight loss for the week divided by weight for last week times 100, that gives us the percentage. Now let me test that with my numbers for week 1, click, click, click goes the calculator. Yes, that agrees with the percentage on the magic spreadsheet. (btw if its been more than 1 week between weigh-ins, then the % loss is divided by the number of weeks, to keep everybody on the same basis)
> 
> Now let's get to the good stuff. Who were our superstars of the week? This time I’ve done a TOP 10 LIST ! That criteria may change from week to week. Hey I'm in charge here and I get paid nothin' to do this so you better take what you can get!    (and if there’s something you want to know, just ask me!)
> 
> The WISH Biggest Loser 11 Spring Challenge Week 11 Mickey Superstars!!
> 
> #10-  .94% ScubaD
> #8-    .99% liesel
> #8-    .99% disneyfanforever
> #7-   1.01% tggrrstarr
> #6-  1.06% tea pot
> #5- 1.09% tigger813
> #4- 1.23% saysay
> #3- 1.28% my3princes
> #2- 1.33 Kanga+2Roos
> and now
> The WISH Biggest Loser 11 Spring Challenge
> Week 11 Team Mickey Biggest Loser is:
> #1- 1.48% redwalker
> 
> Quote from Dare2Dream: How is your week going? Are you OP (on program)? Are you exercising? Drinking that water? You know what to do to make the magic happen. Get on the wagon. We are all here to help you on the journey. We can do this one day at a time. One bite at a time.
> 
> Have a healthy day!
> Congratulations redwalker !!!
> What a great week you had. Keep up the good work. We have a very special clippie reserved for our weekly Biggest Loser. Wear it with pride this week!  :


Congrats to all the Losers and Maintainers!!!!

Have a nice evening everyone!


----------



## Rose&Mike

QOTD Thursday, March 24--Do you have a goal for the last 8 weeks of the challenge? Have you had to re-evalutate your goals since the challenge started? If you are struggling, can you list some of your successes so far?


----------



## my3princes

Rose&Mike said:


> QOTD Thursday, March 24--Do you have a goal for the last 8 weeks of the challenge? Have you had to re-evalutate your goals since the challenge started? If you are struggling, can you list some of your successes so far?



I have been struggling this challenge.  Far too many stresses in my life have not only thrown off my eating and exercise or lack there of, but also my housework.  I am trying to gain control of things again and I know that finding a good job will go a long way. 

Speaking of stress.  After speaking with our pediatrician today she suggested or rather insisted that I talk to Hunter's neurologist about some personality and grade changes that we've noticed.  They have now scheduled an MRI for April 13.  Hopefully his changes are not tumor related, but we need to be sure.  We will also be completing ADHD evaluations as well as asking his teachers to do the same.  I guess ignoring things wasn't the best strategy, but it was keeping me sane.


----------



## Disneywedding2010

*QOTD Thursday, March 24--Do you have a goal for the last 8 weeks of the challenge? Have you had to re-evalutate your goals since the challenge started? If you are struggling, can you list some of your successes so far? *

I honestly don't even remember what my original goal was? I believe it was to  lose 20 pounds. If that's the case then I truly have some re-evaluating to do. I've only lost 5 and I keep losing and gaining the same 2 to 3 pounds. 

My successes:

I went 63 days with no soda
I've dropped a pant size
I have more energy
I'm working out 4 to 5 days a week


----------



## Disneywedding2010

*Morning Team  Mickey!! *(its after midnight here) 

I was in bed catching up on some of my DVR'ed shows and low and behold now I'm wide awake. Going to head to bed here shortly though I have to get up early. Plans for the day:

I've got a training session at 10am. I also need to schedule a dr's apt and get in to see my dr before I leave town on Saturday. I've got a little bit of homework to do tomorrow but can't do the other assignment til my team member posts her part. I'm hoping she does it here in the next few days and not late Friday night. I have to be up at 4am Saturday morning and that will seriously tick me off. I also need to go back to Wal-Mart and exchange my bathing suit top (bought a tankini). 

Friday, I'm finishing up what little homework I have (if any) and going to get a workout in. Picking my best friend up after work on Friday night so she can stay the night here and Alan can take us to the airport Saturday morning. 

Dining ressies for our trip (yes I made some even though we won't be there long) 

Saturday Lunch: Captain Jack's
Saturday Dinner: Rainforest Cafe (DTD)

Sunday Lunch: Tony's (MK)
Sunday Dinner: Liberty Tree Tavern


----------



## Rose&Mike

Rose&Mike said:


> QOTD Thursday, March 24--Do you have a goal for the last 8 weeks of the challenge? Have you had to re-evalutate your goals since the challenge started? If you are struggling, can you list some of your successes so far?


I would like to lower my maintain weight 2 pounds. I still want to do 10 regular push-ups. And I want to be running again. I feel pretty good about my weight. The push-ups is just me being lazy and not doing it more consistently. As for the running, well it's funny I had just stopped constantly worrying about an injury putting me out and the the itb thing happened. I am sure I will be able to run again, but I don't want to go back to worrying about every ache or twinge. I'll have to think about this, cause I don't like having that anxious feeling all the time.



my3princes said:


> I have been struggling this challenge.  Far too many stresses in my life have not only thrown off my eating and exercise or lack there of, but also my housework.  I am trying to gain control of things again and I know that finding a good job will go a long way.
> 
> Speaking of stress.  After speaking with our pediatrician today she suggested or rather insisted that I talk to Hunter's neurologist about some personality and grade changes that we've noticed.  They have now scheduled an MRI for April 13.  Hopefully his changes are not tumor related, but we need to be sure.  We will also be completing ADHD evaluations as well as asking his teachers to do the same.  I guess ignoring things wasn't the best strategy, but it was keeping me sane.


I need to work on the house stuff as well. It's so much easier to manage the weight and food stuff when my environment is somewhat under control. I hope you find a new job soon, Deb. And I hope things are ok with Hunter. I know it has to be really scary.



Disneywedding2010 said:


> My successes:
> 
> I went 63 days with no soda
> I've dropped a pant size
> I have more energy
> I'm working out 4 to 5 days a week


Great successes. It is definitely a journey and not a race.


----------



## Rose&Mike

The merge is almost here!!!! Starting tomorrow we will begin chatting on the main BL thread!!!

Thank you to tggrrstar (Kelli) for being our coach for the first week of the merge. You will find the QOTD on the main thread starting Friday. 

I want to encourage everyone to stick with it through this change. It will be a little busy for a week or so. But just think--you will be making new friends, getting new ideas, and finding new sources of motivation.

I wanted to take a second to thank everyone who has worked so hard while we were running 3 threads. Thanks you to donac (Dona) for hostessing the Donald thread. Thank you to mikamah (Kathy) and mommyof2pirates (Lindsay) for keeping up the QOTDs on the team threads. Thank you to all the coaches on both threads--everyone has done a fabulous job!

Thank you to cclovesdis for hosting our Healthy Habits and to Connie for hosting WIN--I have to double check but I believe we are taking our measurements this week.

Thank you especially to tigger813 (Tracey) for being the weight keeper. We have had well over 200 people sign up this challenge. That's a lot of names to sort through each week, in addition to providing stats for two teams. 

And thank you to all of our participants. I continue to get inspiration from each of you everyday.

See you Friday on the main thread!


----------



## KristiMc

Rose&Mike said:


> The merge is almost here!!!! Starting tomorrow we will begin chatting on the main BL thread!!!
> 
> Thank you to tggrrstar (Kelli) for being our coach for the first week of the merge. You will find the QOTD on the main thread starting Friday.
> 
> I want to encourage everyone to stick with it through this change. It will be a little busy for a week or so. But just think--you will be making new friends, getting new ideas, and finding new sources of motivation.
> 
> I wanted to take a second to thank everyone who has worked so hard while we were running 3 threads. Thanks you to donac (Dona) for hostessing the Donald thread. Thank you to mikamah (Kathy) and mommyof2pirates (Lindsay) for keeping up the QOTDs on the team threads. Thank you to all the coaches on both threads--everyone has done a fabulous job!
> 
> Thank you to cclovesdis for hosting our Healthy Habits and to Connie for hosting WIN--I have to double check but I believe we are taking our measurements this week.
> 
> Thank you especially to tigger813 (Tracey) for being the weight keeper. We have had well over 200 people sign up this challenge. That's a lot of names to sort through each week, in addition to providing stats for two teams.
> 
> And thank you to all of our participants. I continue to get inspiration from each of you everyday.
> 
> See you Friday on the main thread!



Rose - Thanks to you also for keeping the whole thing going!


----------



## dumbo_buddy

Rose&Mike said:


> QOTD Thursday, March 24--Do you have a goal for the last 8 weeks of the challenge? Have you had to re-evalutate your goals since the challenge started? If you are struggling, can you list some of your successes so far?



have i had to re-evaluate my goals? lol. you could say that 

but you know, i guess not really. my first goal really was to be 135 by the time i went to hawaii in may. on saturday i was 135 (also what i weighed at my wedding). so i'm happy about that. and you know, the goals ultimately really remain the same - eat healthy and exercise. sure, i may not see 130 anytime soon but i will still need to work to maintain and supposedly you're only really supposed to gain 3 lbs in the first trimester. with thomas i think i gained a ton in the beginning b/c i went CRAZY with food.



my3princes said:


> I have been struggling this challenge.  Far too many stresses in my life have not only thrown off my eating and exercise or lack there of, but also my housework.  I am trying to gain control of things again and I know that finding a good job will go a long way.
> 
> Speaking of stress.  After speaking with our pediatrician today she suggested or rather insisted that I talk to Hunter's neurologist about some personality and grade changes that we've noticed.  They have now scheduled an MRI for April 13.  Hopefully his changes are not tumor related, but we need to be sure.  We will also be completing ADHD evaluations as well as asking his teachers to do the same.  I guess ignoring things wasn't the best strategy, but it was keeping me sane.



yes, that really sounds like a big stressor and totally a reason that i'd wind up eating alot. i hope all the tests work out to your and your guy's benefit. will be thinking of you.



Disneywedding2010 said:


> My successes:
> 
> I went 63 days with no soda
> I've dropped a pant size
> I have more energy
> I'm working out 4 to 5 days a week



sounds like some pretty awesome successes to me! way to go!



Disneywedding2010 said:


> Dining ressies for our trip (yes I made some even though we won't be there long)
> 
> Saturday Lunch: Captain Jack's
> Saturday Dinner: Rainforest Cafe (DTD)
> 
> Sunday Lunch: Tony's (MK)
> Sunday Dinner: Liberty Tree Tavern



i've never eaten at captain jack's or tony's - you'll have to give us a dining report!!! in january we had an early dinner at liberty tree tavern. there were 8 of us including my toddler, an 11 year old, 9, and 7 year old. it was the quietest meal i've even experienced because we all were too busy stuffing our faces. enjoy!!!



KristiMc said:


> Rose - Thanks to you also for keeping the whole thing going!



yes! thanks rose!!!!

*************
another nasty day here in the bronx. i'm about to make thomas his breakfast and get ready to go teach our mommy and me class. this is the HARD class because there are SO many kids in the class and not as many parents: a set of triplets, a set of twins with a younger one barely a year younger, another set of twins, and two other sibling sets. it's CRAZY! cute, but crazy 

i have to go food shopping today which i really hate doing. we have nothing in the house though which is never good when trying to eat healthy because the chinese delivery is just so much easier then! 

have a great day everyone!!


----------



## Princess Nancy

Deb, Just wanted you to know that I am holding Hunter in my prayers! 
I know dealing with a child's illness/issues is all too scary.

Dave, I am sooo looking forward to your pics! Are you posting them here or on the BIG thread?


QOTD: I am 1/2 LB from my overall goal!!  When I started, Ihad no idea how I was going to do this! I really have my eating under control for the first time in my life I think! To top it off DH and DS are eating well too! 

My other win...I gave up soda. Never thought about doing this, but with the healthy eating, I just did it! Well, that and a little help from God!  I decided to give it up for Lent. With my new Healthy Habits it was easier than I thought and I definitely think, it is a habit I will maintain!!

I have a shoulder issue. I had an MRI this week and have no major damage, so I am seeing the chiropractor. That means I need to reevaluate my exercise plans now! So this is a perfect time for me to make a new commitment. Tomorrow at my appt, I will talk to him about what I can and cannot do with my arm.

Rose, I like your Push Up Goal! I have always done girl push ups ( and I admit I do wall push ups in the shower, I know weird isn't it?), but I find regular push ups so challenging!! 

My next weight Goal is to lose 15 lbs by June 11. I leave June 12 to go to Hilton Head then on a cruise with my best Girlfriend!

Have a great Day everyone!!


----------



## my3princes

Princess Nancy said:


> Deb, Just wanted you to know that I am holding Hunter in my prayers!
> I know dealing with a child's illness/issues is all too scary.
> 
> Dave, I am sooo looking forward to your pics! Are you posting them here or on the BIG thread?
> 
> 
> QOTD: I am 1/2 LB from my overall goal!!  When I started, Ihad no idea how I was going to do this! I really have my eating under control for the first time in my life I think! To top it off DH and DS are eating well too!
> 
> My other win...I gave up soda. Never thought about doing this, but with the healthy eating, I just did it! Well, that and a little help from God!  I decided to give it up for Lent. With my new Healthy Habits it was easier than I thought and I definitely think, it is a habit I will maintain!!
> 
> I have a shoulder issue. I had an MRI this week and have no major damage, so I am seeing the chiropractor. That means I need to reevaluate my exercise plans now! So this is a perfect time for me to make a new commitment. Tomorrow at my appt, I will talk to him about what I can and cannot do with my arm.
> 
> Rose, I like your Push Up Goal! I have always done girl push ups ( and I admit I do wall push ups in the shower, I know weird isn't it?), but I find regular push ups so challenging!!
> 
> My next weight Goal is to lose 15 lbs by June 11. I leave June 12 to go to Hilton Head then on a cruise with my best Girlfriend!
> 
> Have a great Day everyone!!



Great job on the weight loss, reaching goals and giving up soda  I hope the chiropractor can give you ideas about what you can and can't do with your shoulder.  Have you tried swimming.  Great for range of motion without putting a lot of stress on the joint


----------



## ScubaD

Princess Nancy said:


> Dave, I am sooo looking forward to your pics! Are you posting them here or on the BIG thread?
> 
> 
> 
> :



I will post them for Team Mickey teammates.  So be warned.


----------



## ScubaD

Rose&Mike said:


> QOTD Thursday, March 24--Do you have a goal for the last 8 weeks of the challenge? Have you had to re-evaluated your goals since the challenge started? If you are struggling, can you list some of your successes so far?



My goal is to continue my Weight Teachers eating plan and the P90X workouts.  I purchased the P90X "One on One" series and I am looking forward to trying those.

My weight goal comes in 20 pound increments and I am almost at 250 pounds.  I want to be 230 pounds for my Haiti trip in July and I should have no problems, as long as I stay out of the way of my success.  Did that make sense?

Dave


----------



## keenercam

Congratulations to all of our losers!!   

Deb - I am keeping Hunter in my prayers.

Dave - You are doing so great!

Rose - You wouldn't believe how much I think of you and hope for a complete, quick recovery for your knee.

I didn't get to WW this morning but will go to a meeting and weigh-in on Saturday.  I have been doing pretty well staying on plan. I just have to cook a bunch of protein items this weekend to have at hand for packed lunches and quick dinners.  We were in the mall last night until 9:30 after a long day and an evening meeting.  I was able to restrain myself and buy only a Chick Fil-a grilled chicken sandwich for my dinner.  I said to Howard "I am so happy that something so delicious and satisfying is so WW points friendly."    Then I went home and exercised and only ate a few pretzels.  Nighttime eating is my worst habit so it feels really good to have that under control.


----------



## ScubaD

This is way out of my comfort zone but I promised and a lot of the success is due to my teammates on Team Mickey.  I have had a lot of fun working with you all and much of my success is due to the fact I did not want to let down my mates.

So here are the before and after photos of my Weight Watchers/P90X system:

Day one
WW started on December 16, 2010
P90X started on January 1, 2011
Weight was 296.6 pounds 
Waist was 47.5"
Chest was 50"





Day 90
Weight 252.6 pounds (unofficial)
Waist is 43"
Chest is 46"





Thanks again for all of your support.  I look forward to joining with Team Donald next month as we continue our battle.

So what are my plans after next week is done?  I am going to Disney World and gain it all back!!!

Dave


----------



## dumbo_buddy

ScubaD said:


> This is way out of my comfort zone but I promised and a lot of the success is due to my teammates on Team Mickey.  I have had a lot of fun working with you all and much of my success is due to the fact I did not want to let down my mates.
> 
> So here are the before and after photos of my Weight Watchers/P90X system:
> 
> Day one
> WW started on December 16, 2010
> P90X started on January 1, 2011
> Weight was 296.6 pounds
> Waist was 47.5"
> Chest was 50"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Day 90
> Weight 252.6 pounds (unofficial)
> Waist is 43"
> Chest is 46"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks again for all of your support.  I look forward to joining with Team Donald next month as we continue our battle.
> 
> So what are my plans after next week is done?  I am going to Disney World and gain it all back!!!
> 
> Dave



now THAT is AMAZING! you go Dave! what an inspiration! absolutely love your before and after. thank you so much for sharing this. 

and, no, you are NOT going to gain it back. but you DO deserve an ice cream and margarita..or 12.


----------



## Disneywedding2010

Dave,

That is incredible and very inspirational! Thank you for posting those


----------



## Princess Nancy

ScubaD said:


> I will post them for Team Mickey teammates.  So be warned.




DAVE YOU ARE BEAUTIFUL!!!!! and really, I wanted to say that before I saw your pics too! I admire you in so many ways. You are a very kind man! But WOWIE what a change!!!!  



Okay now that  I read that back maybe it came on a bit strong, but really, he is seems like such a good guy!!!!!


----------



## tigger813

UGH!!!! My right big toe is KILLING ME!!!!! It started hurting in the middle of work today. I ended up with 3 clients today as one walked in at the last minute for a hot stone massage. I had a protein bar for lunch really quickly before starting her massage. I came home and had a handful of M&Ms as I've eaten hardly anything today.

I need to pack tonight and figure out how to bind Ash's poetry books and also get her to finish her room. I've asked Brian to do the dump run! I've loaded up the car for him and opened the windows. 

I'm exhausted and feel like whining! I may just need a drink tonight! Probably won't be able to work out this weekend unless my toe stops hurting!

UGH!!!!

Done whining for now!

TTFN


----------



## Bungle

ScubaD said:


> This is way out of my comfort zone but I promised and a lot of the success is due to my teammates on Team Mickey.  I have had a lot of fun working with you all and much of my success is due to the fact I did not want to let down my mates.
> 
> So here are the before and after photos of my Weight Watchers/P90X system:
> 
> Day one
> WW started on December 16, 2010
> P90X started on January 1, 2011
> Weight was 296.6 pounds
> Waist was 47.5"
> Chest was 50"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Day 90
> Weight 252.6 pounds (unofficial)
> Waist is 43"
> Chest is 46"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks again for all of your support.  I look forward to joining with Team Donald next month as we continue our battle.
> 
> So what are my plans after next week is done?  I am going to Disney World and gain it all back!!!
> 
> Dave



Holy moly thats amazing!  Besides just shrinking your entire body shape has changed.  Great job.


----------



## liesel

Princess Nancy said:


> QOTD: I am 1/2 LB from my overall goal!!  When I started, Ihad no idea how I was going to do this! I really have my eating under control for the first time in my life I think! To top it off DH and DS are eating well too!
> 
> My other win...I gave up soda. Never thought about doing this, but with the healthy eating, I just did it! Well, that and a little help from God!  I decided to give it up for Lent. With my new Healthy Habits it was easier than I thought and I definitely think, it is a habit I will maintain!!
> 
> I have a shoulder issue. I had an MRI this week and have no major damage, so I am seeing the chiropractor. That means I need to reevaluate my exercise plans now! So this is a perfect time for me to make a new commitment. Tomorrow at my appt, I will talk to him about what I can and cannot do with my arm.
> 
> Rose, I like your Push Up Goal! I have always done girl push ups ( and I admit I do wall push ups in the shower, I know weird isn't it?), but I find regular push ups so challenging!!
> 
> My next weight Goal is to lose 15 lbs by June 11. I leave June 12 to go to Hilton Head then on a cruise with my best Girlfriend!
> 
> Have a great Day everyone!!



Congrats on almost reaching your goal!



ScubaD said:


> This is way out of my comfort zone but I promised and a lot of the success is due to my teammates on Team Mickey.  I have had a lot of fun working with you all and much of my success is due to the fact I did not want to let down my mates.
> 
> So here are the before and after photos of my Weight Watchers/P90X system:
> 
> Day one
> WW started on December 16, 2010
> P90X started on January 1, 2011
> Weight was 296.6 pounds
> Waist was 47.5"
> Chest was 50"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Day 90
> Weight 252.6 pounds (unofficial)
> Waist is 43"
> Chest is 46"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks again for all of your support.  I look forward to joining with Team Donald next month as we continue our battle.
> 
> So what are my plans after next week is done?  I am going to Disney World and gain it all back!!!
> 
> Dave



You look fantastic!  Thanks so much for posting.



my3princes said:


> I have been struggling this challenge.  Far too many stresses in my life have not only thrown off my eating and exercise or lack there of, but also my housework.  I am trying to gain control of things again and I know that finding a good job will go a long way.
> 
> Speaking of stress.  After speaking with our pediatrician today she suggested or rather insisted that I talk to Hunter's neurologist about some personality and grade changes that we've noticed.  They have now scheduled an MRI for April 13.  Hopefully his changes are not tumor related, but we need to be sure.  We will also be completing ADHD evaluations as well as asking his teachers to do the same.  I guess ignoring things wasn't the best strategy, but it was keeping me sane.



I hope everything is well with your son.



Disneywedding2010 said:


> *QOTD Thursday, March 24--Do you have a goal for the last 8 weeks of the challenge? Have you had to re-evalutate your goals since the challenge started? If you are struggling, can you list some of your successes so far? *
> 
> I honestly don't even remember what my original goal was? I believe it was to  lose 20 pounds. If that's the case then I truly have some re-evaluating to do. I've only lost 5 and I keep losing and gaining the same 2 to 3 pounds.
> 
> My successes:
> 
> I went 63 days with no soda
> I've dropped a pant size
> I have more energy
> I'm working out 4 to 5 days a week



You are doing great!  Have fun at WDW, I'm so jealous!



dumbo_buddy said:


> so...speaking of stress....you could say that i've had a big shock this week. you know that i recently finished the princess half and had signed up for the full marathon in january. i was BL two weeks in a row. i was really close to goal weight and looking forward to my maui vacation and having lots of fruity drinks on the beach. well you know that expression "life happens when you're busy making plans" ?? yeah, well, apparently it holds true for me because on sunday after a weekend of feeling like major poo i sent DH out to CVS for me and ....i'm pregnant.
> 
> yep. i was at my mini goal weight for ONE day before finding out i'm pregnant. i wasn't sure i wanted another. and certainly not now, not before i got to my goal weight, before i ran a marathon, before vacation, before the summer where i could enjoy my beers on the stoop with family and friends.  i never thought i'd get pg without fertility aids again.
> 
> i don't know what this means for the BL competition. i hope that i can still follow along and post here. i'm really enjoying getting to know everyone on here. AND, soon enough i'll be needing to start all over again with losing the baby weight! i am hoping that staying on this BL thread will help me make better choices during this pregnancy. i made the big mistake last time of eating nonstop and it really bit me in the butt in the long term.
> 
> xoxo



Nancy!  I hope you stick around.  Congratulations!  I completely understand it being a shocker.  Please don't feel guilty for needing to process this.  My first child was so much more work than my second, he wouldn't sleep very much (gave up naps at 18 months) and had to be constantly entertained.  I wasn't sure how much more of this I wanted.  My second child came into the world after much stress and 5 months of bed rest, but ended up being much easier to put down for naps, wean, etc.  I can't imagine not having either one of them in my life and enjoy them so much every day.  But I am also so glad that part of my life is behind me!


Rose-I love Zumba!  I've been going for 2 years.  There is 1 favorite instructor at our rec center and 2 that everyone avoids.  I made a deal with myself that I would stick out a class no matter who the teacher ends up being (this has happened a few times).  A new instructor started this month, I'll have to find out if she is any good.  I really hope your knee feels better and you can run the derby half (preferably in a funny hat).



I thought I'd say hello before the merge tomorrow.  After my long run on Sunday (and walking around the zoo), my knee was hurting a little.  Just a twinge now and again.  I started icing and took 2 days off.  I think its my shoes.  I got new inserts and just went out for an easy walk yesterday and there was no pain.  Its hard to take it easy right now, I'm showing a gain because of TOM (I know its water, but still!) and I am at the point where I quit the last time.  I just can't wait to push through these next couple of pounds so I can stop worrying I'll never lose another pound again.  I'll see everyone on the new thread soon!


----------



## Rose&Mike

KristiMc said:


> Rose - Thanks to you also for keeping the whole thing going!


My pleasure.



dumbo_buddy said:


> but you know, i guess not really. my first goal really was to be 135 by the time i went to hawaii in may. on saturday i was 135 (also what i weighed at my wedding). so i'm happy about that. and you know, the goals ultimately really remain the same - eat healthy and exercise. sure, i may not see 130 anytime soon but i will still need to work to maintain and supposedly you're only really supposed to gain 3 lbs in the first trimester. with thomas i think i gained a ton in the beginning b/c i went CRAZY with food.
> 
> *************
> 
> have a great day everyone!!


I think you can apply a lot of the same things to pregnancy that you do weight loss. You still should be in a calorie range. You should be drinking your water, getting your exercise and making healthy food choices. So, I think you are right, your goals really probably shouldn't change too much.



Princess Nancy said:


> QOTD: I am 1/2 LB from my overall goal!!  When I started, Ihad no idea how I was going to do this! I really have my eating under control for the first time in my life I think! To top it off DH and DS are eating well too!
> 
> My other win...I gave up soda. Never thought about doing this, but with the healthy eating, I just did it! Well, that and a little help from God!  I decided to give it up for Lent. With my new Healthy Habits it was easier than I thought and I definitely think, it is a habit I will maintain!!
> 
> I have a shoulder issue. I had an MRI this week and have no major damage, so I am seeing the chiropractor. That means I need to reevaluate my exercise plans now! So this is a perfect time for me to make a new commitment. Tomorrow at my appt, I will talk to him about what I can and cannot do with my arm.
> 
> Rose, I like your Push Up Goal! I have always done girl push ups ( and I admit I do wall push ups in the shower, I know weird isn't it?), but I find regular push ups so challenging!!
> 
> My next weight Goal is to lose 15 lbs by June 11. I leave June 12 to go to Hilton Head then on a cruise with my best Girlfriend!
> 
> Have a great Day everyone!!


Great job on your goals! I hope the mri goes well. I am a big fan of the sports chiropractor I am seeing. I think he has a really good grasp of the NEED to exercise and the need to recover. I have been wanting to do full push-ups for a long time now! I am up to 5. I am just not consistent with doing them. I can do tons of girl push ups.




ScubaD said:


> My goal is to continue my Weight Teachers eating plan and the P90X workouts.  I purchased the P90X "One on One" series and I am looking forward to trying those.
> 
> My weight goal comes in 20 pound increments and I am almost at 250 pounds.  I want to be 230 pounds for my Haiti trip in July and I should have no problems, *as long as I stay out of the way of my success*.  Did that make sense?
> 
> Dave


Great goals Dave! And I thought the bolded part made total sense. The pictures were great too! You must be so pleased!

I wanted to take a minute before we merge to tell you and Matt that it's been nice having guys around. We have had guys do the challenge before, but they didn't post much. Anyhow, I hope you will both make the move when we merge.



keenercam said:


> Rose - You wouldn't believe how much I think of you and hope for a complete, quick recovery for your knee.
> 
> I didn't get to WW this morning but will go to a meeting and weigh-in on Saturday.  I have been doing pretty well staying on plan. I just have to cook a bunch of protein items this weekend to have at hand for packed lunches and quick dinners.  We were in the mall last night until 9:30 after a long day and an evening meeting.  I was able to restrain myself and buy only a Chick Fil-a grilled chicken sandwich for my dinner.  I said to Howard "I am so happy that something so delicious and satisfying is so WW points friendly."    Then I went home and exercised and only ate a few pretzels.  Nighttime eating is my worst habit so it feels really good to have that under control.


Thank you Cam for saying that.  Great job at the mall! 



dumbo_buddy said:


> now THAT is AMAZING! you go Dave! what an inspiration! absolutely love your before and after. thank you so much for sharing this.
> 
> and, no, you are NOT going to gain it back. but you DO deserve an ice cream and margarita..or 12.


ITA! 



tigger813 said:


> UGH!!!! My right big toe is KILLING ME!!!!! It started hurting in the middle of work today. I ended up with 3 clients today as one walked in at the last minute for a hot stone massage. I had a protein bar for lunch really quickly before starting her massage. I came home and had a handful of M&Ms as I've eaten hardly anything today.
> 
> I need to pack tonight and figure out how to bind Ash's poetry books and also get her to finish her room. I've asked Brian to do the dump run! I've loaded up the car for him and opened the windows.
> 
> I'm exhausted and feel like whining! I may just need a drink tonight! Probably won't be able to work out this weekend unless my toe stops hurting!
> 
> UGH!!!!
> 
> Done whining for now!
> 
> TTFN


Tracey--whine away anytime. I hope that toe is feeling better soon! And I hope you have a fabulous weekend!

I had a lonnnnnng day at work. But that's ok, cause I'm off on Fridays, so my weekend has started! Woohoo! I decided to not go to the Y today. I did do my rehab exercises, but I think I needed a day off. I have worked out 11 days in a row (though that sad attempt at running on Sunday probably shouldn't count.) Anyhow, I am going to heat up some leftovers and watch SDSU beat UCONN tonight!!!! Go Aztecs!!!!

*I'll probably be back later to check on you all. Don't forget in the morning we are moving to the main thread!!!!*


----------



## Rose&Mike

Hi Lisa! I hope your knee feels better soon and that you bust through those pounds quick! I am going to do zumba tomorrow if my knee cooperates.

Just a reminder--Please continue to include you team name when you send in your weight, HH points, etc. It will make book keeping matters much easier. The lists are divided by team and with over 200 names that is a lot to sort through.


----------



## tggrrstarr

So I started off the week great with exercise, but my schedule was so packed the last few days that I skipped out on 2 sessions I should have gone to.  I just didn't feel it.  But I went today!  Part of the problem is scheduling at work, we have 3 weeks in a row of people taking vacation which means only one day off for me each week.  Hopefully by the time it's over, it will be warmer too.  My schedule is packed this weekend too, i have a play to see (my SIL is in it), baby sitting my nieces and a memorial to go to. 

We're watching the original Tron right now, I've never seen it.  It's interesting.  We were trying to find the hidden mickey, but no luck. 
I bought the Hungry Girl 200 recipes under 200 calories cookbook today.  I can't wait to try some of these, they look so good!

Nancy- Congratulations!  Please do stick around!

Dave- you look Fabulous!!


----------



## Rose&Mike

tggrrstarr said:


> So I started off the week great with exercise, but my schedule was so packed the last few days that I skipped out on 2 sessions I should have gone to.  I just didn't feel it.  But I went today!  Part of the problem is scheduling at work, we have 3 weeks in a row of people taking vacation which means only one day off for me each week.  Hopefully by the time it's over, it will be warmer too.  My schedule is packed this weekend too, i have a play to see (my SIL is in it), baby sitting my nieces and a memorial to go to.
> 
> Nancy- Congratulations!  Please do stick around!
> 
> Dave- you look Fabulous!!



Enjoy that new cookbook! It sounds like it will be a very busy weekend! Thank you for coaching on the main thread this week.

Ok, Mickeys, I am officially moving us to the main thread. I hope to see everyone there tomorrow. Please let me know if you have any questions. Here's a link in case you need one.

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2615744&page=32


----------



## mommyof2Pirates

Sorry rose to post after your official merge but just wanted to say Wowza to dave.  Great Job....you look amazing.  You will have a blast in disney but definitely will not gain all the weight back.  Im sure you worked to hard to do that.


----------



## my3princes

ScubaD said:


> This is way out of my comfort zone but I promised and a lot of the success is due to my teammates on Team Mickey.  I have had a lot of fun working with you all and much of my success is due to the fact I did not want to let down my mates.
> 
> So here are the before and after photos of my Weight Watchers/P90X system:
> 
> Day one
> WW started on December 16, 2010
> P90X started on January 1, 2011
> Weight was 296.6 pounds
> Waist was 47.5"
> Chest was 50"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Day 90
> Weight 252.6 pounds (unofficial)
> Waist is 43"
> Chest is 46"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks again for all of your support.  I look forward to joining with Team Donald next month as we continue our battle.
> 
> So what are my plans after next week is done?  I am going to Disney World and gain it all back!!!
> 
> Dave



Wow Dave   What an amazing change.  Keep up the good work.  I can only imagine the 180 day photos


----------



## Stinasmom

Well, at MCO waiting for the flight home. 
17 days is a long time, I guess I'm ready. I honestly would be happy to live here in Orlando though!

I started the trip at about 4 lbs. less than my "maintain" weight due to stomach flu.   I guess that was a blessing in disguise since I pretty much ate and drank everything in sight on this trip!
7-night cruise on the Magic, then lots of restaurants and theme park food. 
Guess we'll see what damage was done when we get back. 

Dave - great pics of your results!
Have a super fun trip to WDW. 
It's getting HOT down here! (guess it snowed some in Ellensburg the other day )

Looking forward to catching up with the team and happenings! Hope everyone is well and getting to enjoy spring!

Marcy


----------



## Rose&Mike

*Hi Marcy!* Glad you had a good trip. We merged the threads and are chatting on the main BL thread. I hope to see you there! Just jump right in and re-introduce yourself. No need to go back and read unless you want to. 

And don't stress too much about the scale. I have found that those vacation pounds come off really quick if I jump right back on the wagon!


----------



## tiki23

I'm still a Mickey Member - just been so busy with DD's senior year, especially with the drama club musical (why did I volunteer for costumes??!) and choir with competitions, concerts and the WDW trip next week! 

I'm hanging in there, maintaining my weight for the most part and hitting my exercise goals most of the time, too.

Good to see the success stories for Team Mickey!


----------



## Connie96

Hey guys! I just wanted to say how much I enjoy seeing y'all still participating in the WIN Challenge. If any of you meant to send in your numbers and haven't, bring 'em on! I'll be compiling results Tuesday or Wednesday evening.


----------

